# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  *¤•° أنــت لــــــــــي.. قصه رائعه جداً مستمرة °•¤*

## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقةالأولى

مخلوقة إقتحمت حياتي !

توفي عمي و زوجته في حادث مؤسف قبل شهرين ، و تركا طفلتهما الوحيدة ( رغد )
و التي تقترب من الثالثة من عمرها ... لتعيش يتيمة مدى الحياة .
في البداية ، بقيت الصغيرة في بيت خالتها لترعاها ، و لكن ، و نظرا لظروف خالتها العائلية
اتفق الجميع على أن يضمها والدي إلينا و يتولى رعايتها
من الآن فصاعدا .
أنا و أخوتي لا نزال صغارا ، و لأنني أكبرهم سنا فقد تحولت فجأة 
( رجل راشد و مسؤول ( بعد حضور رغد إلى بيتنا . إلى
كنا ننتظر عودة أبي بالصغيرة ، (سامر) و ( دانة ) كانا في قمة السعادة لأن عضو جديد سينضم إليهما
و يشاركهما اللعب !
أما والدتي فكانت متوترة و قلقة
أنا لم يعن لي الأمر الكثير
أو هكذا كنت أظن !
وصل أبي أخيرا ..
قبل أن يدخل الغرفة حيث كنا نجلس وصلنا صوت صراخ رغد !
سامر و دانة قفزا فرحا و ذهبا نحو الباب راكضين
" بابا بابا ... أخيرا ! "
قالت دانه و هي تقفز نحو أبي ، و الذي كان يحمل رغد على ذراعه و يحاول تهدئتها لكن رغد عندما رأتنا ازدادت صرخاتها و دوت المنزل بصوتها الحاد !
تنهدت و قلت في نفسي :
" أوه ! ها قد بدأنا ! "
أخذت أمي الصغيرة و جعلت تداعبها و تقدم إليها الحلوى علها تسكت !
في الواقع ، لقد قضينا وقتا عصيبا و مزعجا مع هذه الصغيرة ذلك اليوم .
" أين ستنام الطفلة ؟ "
سأل والدي والدتي مساء ذلك اليوم .
" مع سامر و دانه في غرفتهما ! "
دانه قفزت فرحا لهذا الأمر ، ألا أن أبي قال :
" لا يمكن يا أم وليد ! دعينا نبقيها معنا بضع ليال إلى أن تعتاد أجواء المنزل، أخشى أن تستيقظ ليلا و تفزع و نحن بعيدان عنها ! "
و يبدو أن أمي استساغت الفكرة ، فقالت :
" معك حق ، إذن دعنا ننقل السرير إلى غرفتنا "
ثم التفتت إلي :
" وليد ،انقل سرير رغد إلى غرفتنا "
اعترض والدي :
" سأنقله أنا ، إنه ثقيل ! "
قالت أمي :
" لكن وليد رجل قوي ! إنه من وضعه في غرفة الصغيرين على أية حال ! "
((رجل قوي )) هو وصف يعجبني كثيرا !
أمي أصبحت تعتبرني رجلا و أنا في الحادية عشرة من عمري ! هذا رائع !
قمت بكل زهو و ذهبت إلى غرفة شقيقي و نقلت السرير الصغير إلى غرفة والدي .
عندما عدت إلى حيث كان البقية يجلسون ، وجدت الصغيرة نائمة بسلام !
لابد أنها تعبت كثيرا بعد ساعات الصراخ و البكاء التي عاشتها هذا اليوم !
أنا أيضا أحسست بالتعب، و لذلك أويت إلى فراشي باكرا .
~~~~~~~~
نهضت في ساعة مبكرة من اليوم التالي على صوت صراخ اخترق جدران الغرفة من حدته !
إنها رغد المزعجة
خرجت من غرفتي متذمرا ، و ذهبت إلى المطبخ المنبعثة منه صرخات ابنة عمي هذه
" أمي ! أسكتي هذه المخلوقة فأنا أريد أنا أنام ! "
تأوهت أمي و قالت بضيق :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" أو تظنني لا أحاول ذلك ! إنها فتاة صعبة جدا ! لم تدعنا ننام غير ساعتين أو ثلاث والدك ذهب للعمل دون نوم !
كانت رغد تصرخ و تصرخ بلا توقف
حاولت أن أداعبها قليلا و أسألها :
" ماذا تريدين يا صغيرتي ؟ "
لم تجب !
حاولت أن أحملها و أهزها ... فهاجمتني بأظافرها الحادة !
و أخيرا أحضرت إليها بعض ألعاب دانه فرمتني بها !
إنها طفلة مشاكسة ، هل ستظل في بيتنا دائما ؟؟؟ ليتهم يعيدوها من حيث جاءت !
في وقت لاحق ، كان والداي يتناقشان بشأنها .
" إن استمرت بهذه الحال يا أبا وليد فسوف تمرض ! ماذا يمكنني أن أفعل من أجلها ؟ "
" صبرا يا أم وليد ، حتى تألف العيش بيننا "
قاطعتهما قائلا :
" و لماذا لا تعيدها إلى خالتها لترعاها ؟ ربما هي تفضل ذلك ! "
أزعجت جملتي هذه والدي فقال :
" كلا يا وليد ، إنها ابنة أخي و أنا المسؤول عن رعايتها من الآن فصاعدا . مسألة وقت و تعتاد على بيتنا "
و يبدو أن هذا الوقت لن ينتهي ...
مرت عدة أيام و الصغيرة على هذه الحال ، و إن تحسنت بعض الشيء 
و صارت تلعب مع دانه و سامر بمرح نوعا ما
كانت أمي غاية في الصبر معها ، كنت أراقبها و هي تعتني بها ، تطعمها ، تنظفها ، تلبسها ملابسها ، تسرح شعرها الخفيف الناعم !
مع الأيام ، تقبلت الصغيرة عائلتها الجديدة ، و لم تعد تستيقظ بصراخ و كان على وليد ( الرجل القوي )
أن ينقل سرير هذه المخلوقة إلى غرفة الطفلين !
بعد أنا نامت بهدوء ، حملتها أمي إلى سريرها في موضعه الجديد . كان أخواي قد خلدا للنوم منذ ساعة أو يزيد .
أودعت الطفلة سريرها بهدوء .
تركت والدتي الباب مفتوحا حتى يصلها صوت رغد فيما لو نهضت و بدأت بالصراخ
قلت :
" لا داعي يا أمي ! فصوت هذه المخلوقة يخترق الجدران ! أبقه مغلقا ! "
ابتسمت والدتي براحة ، و قبلتني و قالت :
" هيا إلى فراشك يا وليد البطل ! تصبح على خير "
كم أحب سماع المدح الجميل من أمي !
إنني أصبحت بطلا في نظرها ! هذا شيء رائع ... رائع جدا !
و نمت بسرعة قرير العين مرتاح البال .
الشيء الذي أنهضني و أقض مضجعي كان صوتا تعودت سماعه مؤخرا
إنه بكاء رغد !
حاولت تجاهله لكن دون جدوى !
يا لهذه الـ رغد ... ! متى تسكتيها يا أمي !
طال الأمر ، لم أعد أحتمل ، خرجت من غرفتي غاضبا و في نيتي أن أتذمر بشدة لدى والدتي 
ألا أنني لاحظت أن الصوت منبعث من غرفة شقيقي ّ
نعم ، فأنا البارحة نقلت سريرها إلى هناك !
ذهبت إلى غرفة شقيقي ّ ، و كان الباب شبه مغلق ، فوجدت الطفلة في سريرها تبكي دون أن ينتبه لها أحد منهما !
لم تكن والدتي موجودة معها .
اقتربت منها و أخذتها من فوق السرير ، و حملتها على كتفي و بدأت أطبطب عليها و أحاول تهدئتها .
و لأنها استمرت في البكاء ، خرجت بها من الغرفة و تجولت بها قليلا في المنزل
لم يبد ُ أنها عازمة على السكوت !
يجب أن أوقظ أمي حتى تتصرف ...
كنت في طريقي إلى غرفة أمي لإيقاظها ، و لكن ...
توقفت في منتصف الطريق ، و عدت أدراجي ... و دخلت غرفتي و أغلقت الباب .

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

والدتي لم تذق للراحة طعما منذ أتت هذه الصغيرة إلينا .
و والدي لا ينام كفايته بسببها .
لن أفسد عليهما النوم هذه المرة !
جلست على سريري و أخذت أداعب الصغيرة المزعجة و ألهيها بطريقة أو بأخرى حتى تعبت ، و نامت ، بعد جهد طويل !
أدركت أنها ستنهض فيما لو حاولت تحريكها ، لذا تركتها نائمة ببساطة على سريري و لا أدري ، كيف نمت بعدها
هذه المرة استيقظت على صوت أمي !
" وليد ! ما الذي حدث ؟ "
" آه أمي ! "
ألقيت نظرة من حولي فوجدتني أنام إلى جانب الصغيرة رغد ، و التي تغط في نوم عميق و هادى !
" لقد نهضت ليلا و كانت تبكي .. لم أشأ إزعاجك لذا أحضرتها إلى هنا ! "
ابتسمت والدتي ، إذن فهي راضية عن تصرفي ، و مدت يدها لتحمل رغد فاعترضت :
" أرجوك لا ! أخشى أن تنهض ، نامت بصعوبة ! "
و نهضت عن سريري و أنا أتثاءب بكسل .
" أدي الصلاة ثم تابع نومك في غرفة الضيوف . سأبقى معها "
ألقيت نظرة على الصغيرة قبل نهوضي !
يا للهدوء العجيب الذي يحيط بها الآن!
بعد ساعات ، و عندما عدت إلى غرفتي ، وجدت دانه تجلس على سريري بمفردها . ما أن رأتني حتى بادرت بقول:
" أنا أيضا سأنام هنا الليلة ! "
أصبح سريري الخاص حضانة أطفال !
فدانه ، و البالغة من العمر 5 سنوات ، أقامت الدنيا و أقعدتها من أجل المبيت على سريري الجذاب هذه الليلة ، مثل رغد !
ليس هذا الأمر فقط ، بل ابتدأت سلسلة لا نهائية من ( مثل رغد ) ...
ففي كل شيء ، تود أن تحظى بما حظيت به رغد . و كلما حملت أمي رغد على كتفيها لسبب أو لآخر ، مدت دانه ذراعيها لأمها مطالبة بحملها (مثل رغد ) .
أظن أن هذا المصطلح يسمى ( الغيرة ) !
يا لهؤلاء الأطفال !
كم هي عقولهم صغيرة و تافهة !
~~~~~~
كانت المرة الأولي و لكنها لم تكن الأخيرة ... فبعد أيام ، تكرر نفس الموقف ، و سمعت رغد تبكي فأحضرتها إلى غرفتي و أخذت ألاعبها .
هذه المرة استجابت لملاعبتي و هدأت ، بل و ضحكت !
و كم كانت ضحكتها جميلة ! أسمعها للمرة الأولى !
فرحت بهذا الإنجاز العظيم ! فأنا جعلت رغد الباكية تضحك أخيرا !
و الآن سأجعلها تتعلم مناداتي باسمي !
" أيتها الصغيرة الجميلة ! هل تعرفين ما اسمي ؟ "
نظرت إلي باندهاش و كأنها لم تفهم لغتي . إنها تستطيع النطق بكلمات مبعثرة ، و لكن ( وليد ) ليس من ضمنها !
" أنا وليد ! "
لازالت تنظر إلى باستغراب !
" اسمي وليد ! هيا قولي : وليد ! "
لم يبد الأمر سهلا ! كيف يتعلم الأطفال الأسماء ؟
أشرت إلى عدة أشياء ، كالعين و الفم و الأنف و غيرها ، كلها أسماء تنطق بها و تعرفها . حتى حين أسألها :
" أين رغد ؟ "
فإنها تشير إلى نفسها .
" و الآن يا صغيرتي ، أين وليد ؟ "
أخذت أشير إلى نفسي و أكرر :
" وليد ! وليـــد ! أنا وليد !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أنت ِ رغد ، و أنا وليد !
من أنت ؟ "
" رغد "
" عظيم ! أنت رغد ! أنا وليد ! هيا قولي وليد ! قولي أنت وليد ! "
كانت تراقب حركات شفتيّ و لساني ، إنها طفلة نبيهة على ما أظن .
و كنت مصرا جدا على جعلها تنطق باسمي !
" قولي : أنــت ولـيـــد ! ولــيـــــــد ...
قولي : وليد ... أنت ولـــــيـــــــــــــــــد ! "
" أنت لــي " !!
كانت هذه هي الكلمة التي نطقت بها رغد !
( أنت لي ! )
للحظة ، بقيت اتأملها باستغراب و دهشة و عجب !
فقد بترت اسمي الجميل من الطرفين و حوّلته إلى ( لي ) بدلا من
( وليد ) !
ابتسمت ، و قلت مصححا :
" أنت وليــــــــد ! "
" أنت لـــــــــــي "
كررت جملتها ببساطة و براءة !
لم أتمالك نفسي ، وانفجرت ضحكا ....
و لأنني ضحكت بشكل غريب فإن رغد أخذت تضحك هي الأخرى !
و كلما سمعت ضحكاتها الجميلة ازدادت ضحكاتي !
سألتها مرة أخرى :
" من أنا ؟ "
" أنت لــــــــي " !
يا لهذه الصغيرة المضحكة !
حملتها و أخذت أؤرجحها في الهواء بسرور ...
منذ ذلك اليوم ، بدأت الصغيرة تألفني ، و أصبحت أكبر المسؤولين عن تهدئتها متى ما قررت زعزعة الجدران بصوتها الحاد ....
~~~~~~
انتهت العطلة الصيفية و عدنا للمدارس .
كنت كلما عدت من المدرسة ، استقبلتني الصغيرة رغد استقبالا حارا !
كانت تركض نحوي و تمد ذراعيها نحوي ، طالبة أن أحملها و أؤرجحها في الهواء !
كان ذلك يفرحها كثيرا جدا ، و تنطلق ضحكاتها الرائعة لتدغدغ جداران المنزل !
و من الناحية الأخرى ، كانت دانة تطلق صرخات الاعتراض و الغضب ، ثم تهجم على رجلي بسيل من الضربات و اللكمات آمرة إياي بأن أحملها (مثل رغد ) .
و شيئا فشيا أصبح الوضع لا يطاق ! و بعد أن كانت شديدة الفرح لقدوم الصغيرة إلينا أصبحت تلاحقها لتؤذيها بشكل أو بآخر ...
في أحد الأيام كنت مشغولا بتأدية واجباتي المدرسية حين سمعت صوت بكاء رغد الشهير !
لم أعر الأمر اهتماما فقد أصبح عاديا و متوقعا كل لحظة .
تابعت عملي و تجاهلت البكاء الذي كان يزداد و يقترب !
انقطع الصوت ، فتوقعت أن تكون أمي قد اهتمت بالأمر .
لحظات ، وسمعت طرقات خفيفة على باب غرفتي .
" أدخل ! "
ألا أن أحدا لم يدخل .
انتظرت قليلا ، ثم نهضت استطلع الأمر ...
و كم كانت دهشتي حين رأيت رغد واقفة خلف الباب !
لقد كانت الدموع تنهمر من عينيها بغزارة ، و وجهها عابس و كئيب ، و بكاؤها مكبوت في صدرها ، تتنهد بألم ... و بعض الخدوش الدامية ترتسم عشوائيا على وجهها البريء ، و كدمة محمرة تنتصف جبينها الأبيض !
أحسست بقبضة مؤلمة في قلبي ....

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" رغد ! ما الذي حدث ؟؟؟ "
انفجرت الصغيرة ببكاء قوي ، كانت تحبسه في صدرها
مددت يدي و رفعتها إلى حضني و جعلت أطبطب عليها و أحاول تهدئتها .
هذه المرة كانت تبكي من الألم .
" أهي دانة ؟ هل هي من هاجمك ؟ "
لابد أنها دانة الشقية !
شعرت بالغضب ، و توجهت إلى حيث دانة ، و رغد فوق ذراعي .
كانت دانة في غرفتها تجلس بين مجموعة من الألعاب .
عندما رأتني وقفت ، و لم تأت إلي طالبة حملها ( مثل رغد ) كالعادة ، بل ظلت واقفة تنظر إلى الغضب المشتعل على وجهي .
" دانة أأنت من ضرب رغد الصغيرة ؟ "
لم تجب ، فعاودت السؤال بصوت أعلى :
" ألست من ضرب رغد ؟ أيتها الشقية ؟ "
" إنها تأخذ ألعابي ! لا أريدها أن تلمس ألعابي "
اقتربت من دانة و أمسكت بيدها و ضربتها ضربة خفيفة على راحتها و أنا أقول :
" إياك أن تكرري ذلك أيها الشقية و إلا ألقيت بألعابك من النافذة "
لم تكن الضربة مؤلمة ألا أن دانة بدأت بالبكاء !
أما رغد فقد توقفت عنه ، بينما ظلت آخر دمعتين معلقتين على خديها المشوهين بالخدوش .
نظرت إليها و مسحت دمعتيها .
ما كان من الصغيرة إلا أن طبعت قبلة مليئة باللعاب على خدي امتنانا !
ابتسمت ، لقد كانت المرة الأولى التي تقبلني فيها هذه المخلوقة ! ألا أنها لم تكن الأخيرة ....
~~~~~~
توالت الأيام و نحن على نفس هذه الحال ...
ألا أن رغد مع مرور الوقت أصبحت غاية في المرح ...
أصبحت بهجة تملأ المنزل ... و تعلق الجميع بها و أحبوها كثيرا ...
إنها طفلة يتمنى أي شخص أن تعيش في منزله ...
و لان الغيرة كبرت بين رغد و دانة مع كبرهما ، فإنه كان لابد من فصل الفتاتين في غرفتين بعيدا عن بعضهما ، و كان علي نقل ذلك السرير و للمرة الثالثة إلى مكان آخر ...
و هذا المكان كان غرفة وليد !
ظلت رغد تنام في غرفتي لحين إشعار آخر .
في الواقع لم يزعجني الأمر ، فهي لم تعد تنهض مفزوعة و تصرخ في الليل إلا نادرا ...
كنت أقرأ إحدى المجلات و أنا مضطجع على سريري ، و كانت الساعة العاشرة ليلا و كانت رغد تغط في نوم هادئ
و يبدو أنها رأت حلما مزعجا لأنها نهضت فجأة و أخذت تبكي بفزع ...
أسرعت إليها و انتشلتها من على السرير و أخذت أهدئ من روعها
كان بكاؤها غريبا ... و حزينا ...
" اهدئي يا صغيرتي ... هيا عودي للنوم ! "
و بين أناتها و بكاؤها قالت :
" ماما "
نظرت إلى الصغيرة و شعرت بالحزن ...
ربما تكون قد رأت والدتها في الحلم
" أتريدين الـ ماما أيتها الصغيرة ؟ "
" ماما "
ضممتها إلى صدري بعطف ، فهذه اليتيمة فقدت أغلى من في الكون قبل أن تفهم معناهما ...
جعلت أطبطب عليها ، و أهزها في حجري و اغني لها إلى أنا استسلمت للنوم .
تأملت وجهها البريء الجميل ... و شعرت بالأسى من أجلها .
تمنيت لحظتها لو كان باستطاعتي أن أتحول إلى أمها أو أبيها لأعوضها عما فقدت .
صممت في قرارة نفسي أن أرعى هذه اليتيمة و أفعل كل ما يمكن من أجلها ...
و قد فعلت الكثير ...
و الأيام .... أثبتت ذلك ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

~~~~~~
ذهبنا ذات يوم إلى الشاطئ في رحلة ممتعة ، و لكوننا أنا و أبي و سامر الصغير ( 8 سنوات ) نجيد السباحة ، فقد قضينا معظم الوقت وسط الماء .
أما والدتي ، فقد لاقت وقتا شاقا و مزعجا مع دانة و رغد !
كانت رغد تلهو و تلعب بالرمال المبللة ببراءة ، و تلوح باتجاهي أنا و سامر ، أما دانة فكانت لا تفتأ تضايقها ، تضربها أو ترميها بالرمال !
" وليد ، تعال إلى هنا "
نادتني والدتي ، فيما كنت أسبح بمرح .
" نعم أمي ؟ ماذا تريدين ؟ "
و اقتربت منها شيئا فشيئا . قالت :
" خذ رغد لبعض الوقت ! "
" ماذا ؟؟؟ لا أمي ! "
لم أكن أريد أن أقطع متعتي في السباحة من أجل رعاية هذه المخلوقة ! اعترضت :
" أريد أن أسبح ! "
" هيا يا وليد ! لبعض الوقت ! لأرتاح قليلا "
أذعنت للأمر كارها ... و توجهت للصغيرة و هي تعبث بالرمال ، و ناديتها :
" هيا يا رغد ! تعالي إلي ! "
ابتهجت كثيرا و أسرعت نحوي و عانقت رجي المبللة بذراعيها العالقة بهما حبيبات الرمل الرطب ، و بكل سرور !
جلست إلى جانبها و أخذت أحفر حفرة معها . كانت تبدو غاية في السعادة أما أنا فكنت متضايقا لحرماني من السباحة !
اقتربت أكثر من الساحل ، و رغد إلى جانبي ، و جعلتها تجلس عند طرفه و تبلل نفسها بمياه البحر المالحة الباردة
رغد تكاد تطير من السعادة ، تلعب هنا و هناك ، ربما تكون المرة الأولى بحياتها التي تقابل فيها البحر !
أثناء لعبها تعثرت و وقعت في الماء على وجهها ...
" أوه كلا ! "
أسرعت إليها و انتشلتها من الماء ، كانت قد شربت كميه منه ، و بدأت بالسعال و البكاء معا .
غضبت مني والدتي لأنني لم أراقبها جيدا
" وليد كيف تركتها تغرق ؟ "
" أمي ! إنها لم تغرق ، وقعت لثوان لا أكثر "
" ماذا لو حدث شيء لا سمح الله ؟ يجب أن تنتبه أكثر . ابتعد عن الساحل . "
غضبت ، فأنا جئت إلى هنا كي استمتع بالسباحة ، لا كي أراقب الأطفال !
" أمي اهتمي بها و أنا سأعود للبحر "
و حملتها إلى أمي و وضعتها في حجرها ، و استدرت مولّيا .
في نفس اللحظة صرخت دانة معترضة و دفعت برغد جانبا ، قاصدة إبعادها عن أمي
رغد ، و التي لم تكد تتوقف عن البكاء عاودته من جديد .
" أرأيت ؟ "
استدرت إلى أمي ، فوجدت الطفلة البكاءة تمد يديها إلي ...
كأنها تستنجد بي و تطلب مني أخذها بعيدا .
عدت فحملتها على ذراعي فتوقفت عن البكاء ، و أطلقت ضحكة جميلة !
يا لخبث هؤلاء الأطفال !
نظرت إلى أمي ، فابتسمت هي الأخرى و قالت :
" إنها تحبك أنت يا وليد ! "
قبيل عودتنا من هذه الرحلة ، أخذت أمي تنظف الأغراض ، و الأطفال .
" وليد ، نظف أطراف الصغيرة و البسها هذه الملابس "
تفاجأت من هذا الطلب ، فأنا لم أعتد على تنظيف الأطفال أو إلباسهم الملابس !
ربما أكون قد سمعت شيئا خطا !
" ماذا أمي ؟؟؟ "
" هيا يا وليد ، نظف الرمال عنها و ألبسها هذه ، فيما اهتم أنا بدانة و بقية الأشياء "
كنت أظن أنني أصبحت رجلا ، في نظر أمي على الأقل ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و لكن الظاهر أنني أصبحت أما !
أما جديدة لرغد !
نعم ... لقد كنت أما لهذه المخلوقة ...
فأنا من كان يطعمها في كثير من الأحيان ، و ينيمها في سريره ، و يغني لها ، و يلعب معها ، و يتحمل صراخها ، و يستبدل لها ملابسها في أحيان أخرى !
و في الواقع ...
كنت أستمتع بهذا الدور الجديد ...
و في المساء ، كنت أغني لها و أتعمد ان أجعلها تنام في سريري ، و أبقى أتأمل وجهها الملائكي البريء الرائع ... و أشعر بسعادة لا توصف !
هكذا ، مرت الأيام ..
و كبرنا ... شيئا فشيئا ...
و أنا بمثابة الأم أو المربية الخاصة بالمدللة رغد ، و التي دون أن أدرك ... أو يدرك أحد ... أصبحت تعني لي ...
أكثر من مجرّد مخلوقة مزعجة اقتحمت حياتي منذ الصغر ! ....

--------------------
انتهت الحلقه الأولى
انتظروا الحلقه الثانيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلموو ياساقي العطاشا

القصه متسلسلة .. ذات أجزاء

لهذا مكانها الأنسب هو قسم القصص المتسلسله

سوف اقوم بنقلها الى هناك ..

بإنتظار بقية الاجازء منك

موفقين

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشكوره على المتابعه



نواصل

الحلقةالثانية
~ مهووس بك ~ !

في كل ليلة أقرأ قصة قصيرة لصغيرتي رغد قبل النوم . و هذه هي آخر ليلة تباتها
رغد في غرفتي بعد ثلاث سنوات من قدومها للمنزل . ثلاث سنوات من الرعاية
و الدلال و المحبة أوليتها جميعا لصغيرتي ، كأي أم أو أب !
إنها الآن في السادسة و قد ألحقناها بالمدرسة هذا العام و كانت في غاية السعادة !
في كل يوم عندما تعود تخبرني بعشرات الأشياء التي شاهدتها أو تعلمتها في المدرسة . و في كل يوم بعد تناولها الغذاء أتولى أنا تعليمها دروسها البسيطة
و قد كانت تلميذة نجيبة !
ابعد الانتهاء من الدروس تأخذ صغيرتي دفتر التلوين الخاص بها و علبة الألوان ، و تجلس على سريرها و تبدأ بالتلوين بهدوء
تقريبا بهدوء !
" وليد لوّن معي ! "
لقد كنت شارذا و أنا أتأملها و أتخيل أنني و منذ الغد لن أجد سريرها في تلك الزاوية و أستمع إلى ( هذيانها ) و تحدثها إلى نفسها قبل النوم !
" و ليــــــــــــــــد لوّن معي ! "
هذه المرة انتبهت إلى صوتها الحاد ، نظرت إليها و ابتسمت ! لقد كنت كثيرا ما ألوّن معها في هذا الدفتر أو غيره ! و هي تحلق سعادة حينما تراقبني و أنا ألون !
أطفال ... فقط أطفال !
" حسنا "
قلت ذلك و هممت بالنهوض من على سريري و التوجه إليها ، و لكنها و بسرعة قفزت هي و دفترها و علبة ألوانها و هبطت فوق سريري في ثانيتين !
بدأت كالعادة تختار لي الصفحة التي تريد مني تلوينها و قد كانت رسمة لفتاة صغيرة تحمل حقيبة المدرسة !
" صغيرتي ... لم لا تلونين هذه ؟ فهي تشبهك ! "
قلت لها ذلك ، فابتسمت و أخذت تقلب دفترها بحثا عن شيء ما ، ثم قالت :
" لا يوجد ولد يشبهك ! سأرسمك ! "
و أمسكت بالقلم و أخذت ( ترسمني ) في إحدى الصفحات ... و كم كانت الرسمة مضحكة ، و لاحظت أنها رسمت خطا طويلا أسفل الأنف !
" ما هذا ؟؟ "
" شارب ! "
" ماذا !؟ و لكن أنا لا شارب لدي ! "
" عندما تكبر مثل أبي سيكون لديك شارب طويل هكذا لأنك طويل ! "
ضحكت كثيرا كما ضحكت هي الأخرى !
إن طولي قد أزداد بشكل ملحوظ في الآونة الأخيرة ، و يبدو أنني سأصبح أطول من والدي !
قمنا بعد ذلك بتلوين الصورتين ( رغد الصغيرة ، و وليد ذي الشارب الطويل ) !
من كان منا يتوقع ... أن هاتين الصورتين ستعيشان معنا ... كل ذلك العمر ...؟؟؟
عندما حل الظلام ، قمت بنقل سرير رغد و أشيائها الأخرى إلى غرفتها الجديدة .
و كانت صغيرة و مجاورة لغرفتي .
الصغيرة كانت مسرورة للغاية ، فقد أصبح لها غرفتها الخاصة مثل دانة و لم يعد بمقدور دانة أن ( تعيّرها ) كما تفعل دائما .
العلاقة بين هاتين الفتاتين كانت سيئة !
بالنسبة لي ، فقد كنت حزينا بهذا الحدث ... فأنا أرغب في أن تبقى الصغيرة معي و تحت رعايتي أكثر من ذلك ... إنها تعني لي الكثير ...
انتهينا أنا و أمي من ترتيب الأشياء في الغرفة ، و رغد تساعدنا . قالت أمي بعد ذلك :
" و الآن يا رغد ... هاقد أصبح لديك غرفة خاصة ! اعتني بها جيدا ! "
" حسنا ماما "
و جاء صوت دانة من مكان ما قائلة :
" لكن غرفتي هي الأجمل . هذه صغيرة و وحيدة مثلك "
جميعنا استدرنا نحو دانة ، و بعين الغضب . فهي لا تترك فرصة لمضايقة رغد إلا و استغلتها .

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" لكنني لست وحيدة ، و لن أشعر بالخوف لأن وليد قريب مني "
" لكن وليد ليس أمك و لا أباك و لا أخاك ! إذن أنت وحيدة "
هذه المرة والدتي زجرت دانة بعنف و أمرتها بالانصراف . لقد كانت لدي رغبة في صفع هذه الفتاة الخبيثة لكنني لم أشأ أن أزيد الأمر تعقيدا .
إنني أدرك أن الأمور تزداد سوءا بين دانة و رغد ، و لا أدري إن كان الوضع سيتغير حالما تكبران ...
اعتقدت أن الأمر قد انتهى في وقته ، ألا أنه لم ينته ...
بينما كنت غاطا في نومي ، سمعت صوتا أيقظني من النوم بفزع ...
عندما فتحت عيني رأيت خيال شخص ما يقف إلى جانبي ... كان الظلام شديدا و كنت بين النوم و الصحوة ... استيقظت فجأة و استطاعت طبلة أذني التقاط الصوت و تمييزه ...
كانت رغد
نهضت ، و أنرت المصباح المجاور ، و من خلال إنارته الخفيفة لمحت ومض دموع تسيل على خد الصغيرة ...
مددت يدي و تحسست وجهها الصغير فبللتني الدموع ...
" رغد ! ما بك عزيزتي ؟ "
قفزت رغد إلى حضني و أطلقت صرخات بكاء قوية و حزينة ... إنني لم أر دموع غاليتي هذه منذ أمد بعيد ... فكيف لي برؤيتها بهذه الحال ؟؟
" رغد ... أخبريني ماذا حدث ؟ هل رأيت حلما مزعجا ؟؟ "
اندفعت و هي تقول كلماتها هذه بشكل مبعثر و مضطرب ... و بمرارة و حزن عميقين :
" لماذا ليس لدي أم ؟
لماذا مات أبي ؟
هل الله لا يحبني لذلك لم يعطني أما و لا أبا ؟
هل صحيح أن هذا ليس بيتي ؟
أين بيتي إذن فأنا أريد أن يصبح لدي غرفة كبيرة و جميلة مثل غرفة دانة "
طوقت الصغيرة بذراعي و جعلت أمسح رأسها و دموعها و أهدئ من حالتها
لم أكن أتخيل أن مثل هذه التساؤلات تدور في رأس طفلة صغيرة في السادسة من العمر ...
بل إنها لم تذكر لي شيئا كهذا من قبل رغم ثرثرتها التي لا تكاد تنتهي حين تبدأ ...
" صغيرتي رغد ! ما هذا الكلام ! من قال لك ذلك ؟ "
" دانة دائما تقول هذا ... هي لا تحبني ... لا أحد يجبني "
شعرت بالغيظ من أختي الشقية ، في الغد سوف أوبخها بعنف . قلت محاولا تهدئة الصغيرة المهمومة :
" رغد يا حلوتي ... دعك من دانة فهي لا تعرف ما تقول ، سوف أوقفها عند حدها أبي و أمي هما أبوك و أمك "
قاطعتني :
" غير صحيح ! لا أم و لا أب لدي و لا أحد يحبني "
" ماذا عني أنا وليد ؟ ألا أحبك ؟ اعتبريني أمك و أباك و كل شيء "
توقفت رغد عن البكاء و نظرت إلي قليلا ثم قالت :
" و لكن ليس لديك شارب ! "
ضحكت ! فأفكار هذه الصغيرة غاية في البساطة و العفوية ! أما هي فقد ابتسمت و مسحت دموعها ...
قلت :
" حين أكبر قليلا بعد فسيصبح لدي شاربان طويلان كما رسمت ِ ! أ نسيت !؟ "
ابتسمت أكثر و قالت :
" و هل ستشتري لي بيتا كبيرا فيه غرفة كبيرة و جميلة تخصني ؟ "
ضحكت مجددا ... و قلت :
" نعم بالتأكيد ! و تصبحين أنت سيدة المنزل ! "
الصغيرة ابتسمت برضا و عانقتني بسرور :
" أنا أحبك كثيرا يا وليد ! و حين أكبر سآخذك معي إلى بيتي الجديد ! "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
اللعب هو هواية الأطفال المفضلة على الإطلاق ، و لأنني ( وليد الكبير ) و لأن دانة هي ( الطرف المعادي ) فإن رغد لم تجد من تلعب معه في بيتنا هذا غير سامر !
كثيرا ما كانا يقضيان الساعات الطوال باللهو معا ، ربما كان هذا متنفسا جيدا للصغيرة .
عندما كانت رغد تسكن غرفتي ، كانت كلما بقيت في الغرفة لسبب أو لآخر ، أتت هي الأخرى و عكفت على دفتر تلوينها بسكون ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كنت أستذكر دروسي و ألقي عليها نظرة من حين لآخر ... و كان ذلك يسعدني ...
بعد أن استقلت في غرفتها ، لم أعد أراها معي ...
كانت كثيرا ما تقضي الوقت الآن مع سامر في اللعب !
في أحد الأيام ، عدت من المدرسة ، و حين دخلت البيت وجدت الصغيرة تشاهد التلفاز ...
" رغد ! لقد عدت ! "
و فتحت ذراعي ، فهي معتادة أن تأتي لحضني كلما عدت من المدرسة ، كأنها تعبر
عن شوقها و افتقادها لي ...
ابتسمت الصغيرة ثم قفزت قاصدة الحضور إلي ، و في نفس اللحظة دخل شقيقي سامر إلى نفس الغرفة و هو يقول
" أصلحته يا رغد ! هيا بنا "
و بشكل فاجأني و لم أتوقعه ، استدارت إلى سامر و ركضت نحوه ، و غادرا الغرفة سويا ...
ذراعاي كانتا لا تزالان معلقتين في الهواء ... بانتظار الصغيرة ...
نظرت من حولي أتأكد من أن أحدا لم ير هذا ... قد يكون موقفا عاديا لكنني شعرت بغيط و خيبة لحظتها ... ما الذي يشغل رغد عني ؟؟
لحقت بالاثنين ، فرأيتهما يركبان دراجة سامر التي يبدو أن خللا كان قد أصابها مؤخرا و أصلحه سامر قبل قليل ...
كان رغد في غاية السرور و هي تجلس على مقعد خلفي ، و سامر ينطلق بدراجته الهوائية مسرعا ...
ذهبت إلى غرفتي و استلقيت على سريري و أخذت أفكر ...
مؤخرا ، ظهرت أمور عدة تشغل الصغيرة ... كالمدرسة و الواجبات المدرسية و صديقاتها الجدد ... و دفاتر تلوينها الكثيرة ... و اللعب مع سامر !
طردت الأفكار التي استتفهتها فورا من رأسي و انصرفت إلى أمور أخرى ...
إنها السنة الأخيرة لي في المدرسة الإعدادية و والدتي تعمدت إبعاد رغد عني قدر الإمكان لأتفرغ لدراستي .
رغد ... رغد ... رغد !
لماذا لا أستطيع طردها الآن من رأسي ؟؟ إنها طفلة مزعجة لا تحب غير اللعب و العناية بها كانت مسؤولة كبيرة و مضجرة ألقيت على عاتقي و ها أنا حر أخيرا !
في الواقع ، ظل التفكير بهذه الصغيرة يشغلني طوال ذلك اليوم ... لم أستطع التركيز في الدراسة ، و قبيل غروب الشمس قررت القيام بجولة في الشارع على الأقدام ، علني أطرد رغد من دماغي ...
الجو كان لطيفا و نسماته عليلة و قد استمتعت بنزهتي الصغيرة ...
التقيت في طريقي بشخص أبغضه كثيرا ! إنه عمّار ...
عمار هذا هو الابن الوحيد لأحد الأثرياء ، و هو زميلي في المدرسة ، ولد بغيض
مستهتر سيئ الخلق ، معروف و مشهور بين الجميع بانحرافه و فساده ... و كان آخر شيء أتمنى أن ألتقي به و أنا في مزاجي العكر هذا اليوم !
" وليد ؟ تتسكع في الشوارع عوضا عن الدراسة !؟ لسوف أفضحك غدا في المدرسة "
قال لي هذا و أطلق ضحكة قوية و بغيضة ، أوليته ظهري و ابتعدت متجاهلا إياه
قال :
" انتظر ! لم لا تأت معي نلهو قليلا ؟ و أعدك بأن تنجح رغم انف الجميع ! مثلي "
استدرت إلى عمّار و قلت بغضب :
" حلّ عني أيها البغيض ! لا يشرفني التحدث إلى شخص مثلك ! أيها المنحرف الفاسد "
لا ادري ما الذي دفعني لقول ذلك ، فأنا لم أعتد توجيه مثل هذا الكلام لأي كان ...
و لكني كنت مستاءا ...
عمار شعر بغيظ ، و سدد نحوي لكمة قوية موجعة و تعاركنا !
منذ ذلك اليوم ، و أنا و هو في خصام مستمر ، هو لا يفتأ يستفزني كلما وجد الفرصة السانحة لذلك ، و أنا أتجاهله حينا و أتعارك معه حينا آخر ...
و الأمر بيننا انتهى أسوا نهاية ... كما سترون ...
في طريق عودتي للبيت ، مررت بإحدى المكتبات ، و وجدت نفسي أدخلها و أفتش بين دفاتر تلوين الأطفال ، و أشتري مجموعة جديدة ... من أجل رغد
إنني سأعترف ، بأنني فشلت في إزاحتها بعيدا عن تفكيري ذلك اليوم ... لقد كانت المرة الأولى التي تترك فيها ذراعي ّ معلقين في الهواء ... و تذهب بعيدا
حين وصلت إلى البيت ، كانت رغد في حديقة المنزل ، مع سامر و دانة ، كانوا يراقبون العصفورين الحبيسين في القفص ، و اللذين أحضرهما والدي قبل أيام ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كانت ضحكاتها تملأ الأجواء ...
كم هي رائعة هذه الطفلة حين تضحك !
و كم هي مزعجة حين تبكي !
اعتقدت أنني لن أثير انتباهها فيما هي سعيدة مع شقيقي ّ و العصفورين ... هممت بالدخول إلى داخل المنزل و سرت نحو الباب ... و أنا ممسك بالكيس الصغير الذي يحوي دفاتر التلوين ...
" وليــــــــــــــد " !
وصلني صوتها الحاد فاستدرت للخلف ، فإذا بها قادمة تركض نحوي فاتحة ذراعيها و مطلقة ضحكة كبيرة ...
فتحت ذراعي و استقبلتها في حضني و حملتها بفرح و درت بها حول نفسي بضع دورات ...
" صغيرتي ... جلبت لك شيئا تحبينه ! "
نظرت إلى الكيس ثم انتزعته من يدي ، و تفقدت ما بداخله
أطلقت هتاف الفرح و طوّقت عنقي بقوة كادت تخنقني !
بعدها قالت :
" لوّن معي ! "
ابتسمت برضا بل بسعادة و قلت :
" أمرك سيدتي ! "
اعتقد ... بل أنا موقن جدا ... بأنني أصبحت مهووسا بهذه الطفلة بشكل لم أكن لأتصوره أو أعمل له حسابا ...
و سأجن ... بالتأكيد ... فيما لو حدث لها مكروه ٌ ... لا قدّر الله ....
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

---------------------
عند هذا الحد تنتهي الحلقه الثانيه..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

هذه هي الحلقه الثالثه 

الحلقةالثالثة 
~ أمنية رغد ~
أشياء ثلاثة تشغل تفكيري و تقلقني كثيرا في الوقت الراهن 
دراستي و امتحاناتي ، رغد الصغيرة ، و الأوضاع السياسية المتدهورة في بلدتنا و التي تنذر بحرب موشكة ! 
إنه يوم الأربعاء ، لم أذهب للمدرسة لأن والدتي كانت متوعكة قليلا في الصباح و آثرت البقاء إلى جانبها . 
إنها بحالة جيدة الآن فلا تقلقوا 
كنت أجلس على الكرسي الخشبي خلف مكتبي الصغير ، و مجموعة من كتبي و دفاتري مفتوحة و مبعثرة فوق المكتب . 
لقد قضيت ساعات طويلة و أنا أدرس هذا اليوم ، إلا أن الأمور الثلاثة لم تبرح رأسي 
الدراسة ، أمر بيدي و أستطيع السيطرة عليه ، فها أنا أدرس بجد 
أوضاع البلد السياسية هي أمر ليس بيدي و لا يمكنني أنا فعل أي شيء حياله ! 
أما رغد الصغيرة ... 
فهي بين يدي ... و لا أملك السيطرة على أموري معها ! 
و آه من رغد ! 
يبدو أن التفكير العميق في ( بعض الأشياء ) يجعلها تقفز من رأسك و تظهر أمام عينيك ! 
هذا ما حصل عندما طرق الباب ثم فتح بسرعة قبل أن أعطى الفرصة المفروضة للرد على الطارق و السماح له بالدخول من عدمه ! 
" وليـــد وليـــــــــد و ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــد ! " 
قفزت رغد فجأة كالطائر من مدخل الغرفة إلى أمام مكتبي مباشرة و هي تناديني و تتحدث بسرعة فيما تمد بيدها التي تحمل أحد كتبها الدراسية نحوي ! 
" وليد علّمتنا المعلمة كيف نصنع صندوق الأماني هيا ساعدني لأصنع واحدا كبيرا يكفي لكل أمنياتي بسرعة ! " 
إنني لم أستوعب شيئا فقد كانت هذه الفتاة في رأسي قبل ثوان و كانت تلعب مع سامر على ما أذكر ! 
نظرت إليها و ابتسمت و أنا في عجب من أمرها ! 
" رويدك صغيرتي ! مهلا مهلا ! متى عدت ِ من المدرسة ؟ " 
أجابتني على عجل و هي تمد يدها و تمسك بيدي تريد مني النهوض : 
" عدت الآن ، أنظر وليد الطريقة في هذه الصفحة هيا اصنع لي صندوقا كبيرا ! " 
تناولت الكتاب من يدها و ألقيت نظرة ! 
إنه درس يعلم الأطفال كيفية صنع مجسم أسطواني الشكل من الورق ! 
و صغيرتي هذه جاءتني مندفعة كالصاروخ تريد مني صنع واحد ! 
تأملتها و ابتسمت ! و بما إنني أعرفها جيدا فأنا متأكد من أنها سوف لن تهدأ حتى أنفذ أوامرها !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت : 
" حسنا سيدتي الصغيرة ! سأبحث بين أشيائي عن ورق قوي يصلح لهذا ! " 
بعد نصف ساعة ، كان أمامنا أسطوانة جميلة مزينة بالطوابع الملصقة ، ذات فتحة علوية تسمح للنقود المعدنية ، و النقود الورقية ، و الأماني الورقية كذلك بالدخول ! 
رغد طارت فرحا بهذا الإنجاز العظيم ! و أخذت العلبة الأسطوانية و جرت مسرعة نحو الباب ! 
" إلى أين ؟؟ " 
سألتها ، فأجابتني دون أن تتوقف أو تلتفت إلي : 
" سأريها سامر ! " 
و انصرفت ... 
اللحظات السعيدة التي قضيتها قبل قليل مع الطفلة و نحن نصنع العلبة ، و نلصق الطوابع ، و نضحك بمرح قد انتهت ... 
أي نوع من الجنون هذا الذي يجعلني أعتقد و أتصرف على أساس أن هذه الطفلة هي شيء يخصني ؟؟ 
كم أنا سخيف ! 
انتظرت عودتها ، لكنها لم تعد ... 
لابد أنها لهت مع سامر و نسيتني ! 
نسيت حتى أن تقول لي ( شكرا ) ! أو أن تغلق الباب ! 
غير مهم ! سأطرد هذا التفكير المزعج عن مخيلتي و أتفرغ لكتبي ... أو حتى ... لقضايا البلد السياسة فهذا أكثر جدوى ! 
بعد ساعة ، عادت رغد ... 
كان الصندوق لا يزال في يدها ، و في يدها الأخرى قلما . 
اقتربت مني و قالت : 
" وليد ... أكتب كلمة ( صندوق الأماني ) على الصندوق ! " 
تناولت الصندوق و القلم و كتبت الكلمة ، و أعدتهما إليها دون أي تعليق أو حتى ابتسامة 
هل انتهينا ؟ 
صرفت ُ نظري عنها إلى الكتاب الماثل أمامي فوق المكتب ، منتظرا أن تنصرف 
يجب أن تنتبه إلى أنها لم تشكرني ! 
" وليد ... " 
رفعت ُ بصري إليها ببطء ، كانت تبتسم ، و قد تورّد خداها قليلا ! 
لابد أنها أدركت أنها لم تشكرني ! 
قلت ُ بنبرة جافة إلى حد ما : 
" ماذا الآن ؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*" هل لا أعطيتني ورقة صغيرة ؟ " 
يبدو أن فكرة شكري لا تخطر ببالها أصلا ! 
تناولت مفكرتي الصغيرة الموضوعة على المكتب ، و انتزعت منها ورقة بيضاء ، و سلمتها إلى رغد 
أخذتها الصغيرة و قالت بسرعة : 
" شكرا ! " 
ثم ابتعدت ... 
ظننتها ستخرج إلا أنها توجهت نحو سريري ، جلست فوقه ، و على المنضدة المجاورة و ضعت ( الصندوق ) و الورقة ... و همّت بالكتابة ! 
أجبرت عيني ّ على العودة إلى الكتاب المهجور ... لكن تفكيري ظل مربوطا عند تلك المنضدة ! 
" وليد ... " 
مرة أخرى نادتني فأطلقت سراح نظري إليها ... 
" نعم ؟" 
سألتني : 
" كيف أكتب كلمة ( عندما ) " ؟ 
نظرت ُ من حولي باحثا عن ( اللوح ) الصغير الذي أعلم رغد كيفية كتابة الكلمات عليه ، فوجدته موضوعا على أحد أرفف المكتبة ، فهممت بالنهوض لإحضاره ألا أن رغد قفزت بسرعة و أحضرته إلي قبل أن أتحرك ! 
أخذته منها ، و كتبت بالقلم الخاص باللوح كلمة ( عندما ) . 
تأملتها رغد ثم عادت إلى المنضدة ... 
بعد ثوان ، رفعت رأسها إلي ... 
" وليد ! " 
" نعم صغيرتي ؟ " 
" كيف أكتب كلمة ( أكبُر ) ؟ " 
كتبت الكلمة بخط كبير على اللوح ، و رفعته لتنظر إليه . 
ثوان أخرى ثم عادت تسألني : 
" وليد ! " 
ابتسمت ! فطريقتها في نطق اسمي و مناداتي بين لحظة و أخرى تدفع إي كان للابتسام ! 
" ماذا أميرتي ؟ " 
" كيف أكتب كلمة ( سوف ) " ؟؟ 
كتبت الكلمة و أريتها إياها ، صغيرتي كانت مؤخرا فقط قد بدأت بتعلم كتابة الكلمات بحروف متشابكة ، و لا تعرف منها إلا القليل ... 
بقيت أراقبها و أتأملها بسرور و عطف !*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كم هي بريئة و بسيطة و عفوية ! 
يا لها من طفلة ! 
رفعت رأسها فوجدتني أنظر إليها فسألت مباشرة : 
" كيف أكتب كلمة ( أتزوج ) ؟ " 
فجأة ، أفقت من نشوة التأمل البريء ... 
هناك كلمة غريبة دخيلة وصلت إلى أذني ّ في غير مكانها ! 
حدقت في رغد باهتمام ، و اندهاش ... 
هل قالت ( أتزوج ) ؟؟ 
أتزوج ! 
ألا تلاحظون أنها كلمة ( كبيرة ) بعض الشيء ! بل كبيرة جدا ! 
سألتها لأتأكد : 
" ماذا رغد ؟؟ " 
قالت و بمنتهى البساطة : 
" أتزوج ! كيف أكتبها ؟؟ " 
أنا مندهش و متفاجيء ... 
و هي تنظر إلي منتظرة أن أكتب الكلمة على لوحها الصغير ... 
أمسكت بالقلم بتردد و شرود ... و كتبت الكلمة ( الكبيرة ) ببطء ، ثم عرضتها عليها فأخذت تكتبها حرفا حرفا ... 
انتهت من الكتابة ، فوضعت اللوح على مكتبي ، في انتظار الكلمة التالية ... 
__________________
انتظرت ... 
و أنتظرت ... 
لكنها لم تتكلم 
لم تسألني عن أي شيء 
رأيتها تطوي الورقة الصغيرة ، ثم تدخلها عبر الفتحة داخل صندوق الأماني ! 
( عندما أكبر سوف أتزوج ((.... )) ؟؟؟ ) 
الاسم الذي تلا كلمة أتزوج هو اسم تعرف رغد كيف تكتبه ! 
كأي اسم من أسماء أفراد عائلتنا أو صديقاتها ... 
كـ وليد ، أو سامر ، أو أي رجل ! 
رغد الصغيرة ! 
ما الذي تفعلينه !؟؟ 
الآن ، هي قادمة نحوي ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و الصندوق في يدها ... 
" وليد اكتب أمنيتك ! " 
" ماذا صغيرتي ؟؟ " 
" أكتب أمنيتك و ضعها بالداخل ، و حينما نكبر نفتح الصندوق و نقرأ أمنياتنا و نرى ما تحقق منها ! هكذا هي اللعبة ! " 
إنني قد افعل أشياء كثيرة قد تبدو سخيفة ، أما عن وضعي لأمنيتي في صندوق ورقي خاص بطفلتي هذه ، فهو أمر سأترك لكم أنتم الحكم عليه ! 
نزعت ورقة من مفكرتي ، و كتبت إحدى أمنياتي ! 
فيما أنا اكتب ، كانت رغد تغمض عينيها لتؤكد لي أنها لا ترى أمنيتي ! 
أي أمنية تتوقعون أنني أدخلتها في صندوق الأماني الخاص بصغيرتي العزيزة ...؟؟ 
لن أخبركم ! 
بعد فراغي من الأمر ، طلبت مني رغد أن أحفظ الصندوق في أحد أرفف مكتبتي ، لأنها تخشى أن تضيعه أو تكتشف دانة وجوده فيما لو ضل في غرفتها ! 
" وليد لا تفتح الصندوق أبدا ! " 
" أعدك بذلك ! " 
ابتسمت رغد ، ثم انطلقت نحو الباب مغادرة الغرفة و هي تقول : 
" سأخبر سامر بأنني انتهيت ! " 
بعد مغادرتها ، تملكتني رغبة شديدة في معرفة ما الذي كتبته في ورقتها 
كدت انقض وعدي و أفتح الصندوق من شدة الفضول ... 
لكني نهرت نفسي بعنف ... لن أخيب ثقة الصغيرة بي أبدا 
( عندما أكبر سوف أتزوج .......... ؟؟؟ ) 
من يا رغد ؟؟ 
من ؟ 
من ؟؟ 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
في عصر اليوم ذاته ، قرر والدي أخذنا لنزهة قصيرة إلى أحد ملاهي الأطفال ، حسب طلب و إلحاح دانة ! 
أنا لم أشأ الذهاب ، فأنا لم أعد طفلا و لا تثير الملاهي أي اهتمام لدي ، إلا أن والدتي أقنعتني بالذهاب من باب الترويح عن النفس لاستئناف الدراسة ! 
قضينا وقتا جيدا ... 
وقفت رغد أمام إحدى الألعاب المخيفة و أصرت على تجربتها ! 
طبعا لم يوافق أحد على تركها تركب هذا القطار السريع المرعب ، و كما أخبرتكم فإنها حين ترغب في شيء فإنها لن تهدأ حتى تحصل عليه !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و حين تبكي ، فإنها تتحول من رغد إلى رعد ! 
والدي زجرها من باب التأديب ، إذ أن عليها أن تطيع أمره حين يأمرها بشيء 
توقفت رغد عن البكاء ، و سارت معنا على مضض ... 
كانت تمشي و رأسها للأسفل و دموعها تسقط إلى الأرض ! 
أنا وليد لا أتحمّل رؤيتها هكذا مطلقا ... لا شيء يزلزلني كرؤيتها حزينة وسط الدموع !
" حسنا يا رغد ! فقط للمرة الأولى و الأخيرة سأركب معك هذا القطار ، لتري كم هو مخيف و مرعب ! " 
أعترض والداي ، ألا أنني قلت : 
" سأمسك بها جيدا فلا تقلقا " 
اعتراضهما كان في الواقع على سماحي لرغد بنيل كل ما تريد 
أنا أدرك أنني أدللها كثيرا جدا 
لكن ... 
ألا تستحق طفلة يتيمة الأبوين شيئا يعوضها و لو عن جزء من المائة مما فقدت ؟ 
تجاهلت اعتراض والدي ّ ، و انطلقت بها نحو القطار 
ركبنا سوية ذلك القطار و لم تكن خائفة بل غاية في السعادة ! و عندما توقف و هممت بالنزول ، 
احزروا من صادفت !؟؟ 
عمّار اللئيم ! 
" من وليد ! مدهش جدا ! تتغيب عن المدرسة لتلهو مع الأطفال ! عظيم ! " 
تجاهلته ، و انصرفت و الصغيرة مبتعدين ، ألا أنه عاد يلاحقني بكلام مستفز خبيث لم أستطع تجاهله ، 
و بدأنا عراكا جديدا ! 
تدخل مجموعة من الناس و من بينهم والدي لفض نزاعنا بعد دقائق ... 
عمار و بسبب لكمتي القوية إلى وجه سالت الدماء من أنفه 
كان يردد : 
" ستندم على هذا يا وليد ! ستدفع الثمن " 
أما رغد ، و التي كانت تراني و لأول مرة في حياتها أتعارك مع أحدهم ، و أؤذيه ، فقد بدت مرعوبة و
التصقت بوالدتي بذعر ! 
عندما عدنا للبيت وبخني أبي بشدة على تصرفي في الملاهي و عراكي ... 
و قال : 
( كنت أظنك أصبحت رجلا ! ) 
و هي كلمة آلمتني أكثر بكثير من لكمات عمّار 
استأت كثيرا جدا ، و عندما دخلت غرفتي بعثرت الكتب و الدفاتر التي كانت فوق مكتبي بغضب 
لا أدري لماذا أنا عصبي و متوتر هذا اليوم ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

بل و منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة 
أهذا بسبب الامتحانات المقبلة ؟؟ 
بعد قليل ، طرق الباب ، ثم فتح بهدوء ... 
كانت رغد 
" وليد ... " 
ما أن نطقت باسمي حتى قاطعتها بحدة : 
" عودي إلى غرفتك يا رغد فورا " 
نظرت إلي و هي لا تزال واقفة عند الباب ، فرمقتها بنظرة غضب حادة و صرخت : 
" قلت اذهبي ... ألا تسمعين ؟؟ ! " 
أغلقت الصغيرة الباب بسرعة من الذعر ! 
لقد كانت المرة الأولى التي أقسو فيها على رغد ... 
و كم ندمت بعدها 
ألقيت نظرة على ( صندوق الأماني ) ثم أمسكت به و هممت بتمزيقه ! 
ثم أبعدته في آخر لحظة ! 
كنت أريد أن أفرغ غضبي في أي شيء أصادفه 
إنني أعرف أنني يوم السبت المقبل سأقابل بتعليقات ساخرة من قبل عمّار و مجموعته 
و كل هذا بسبب أنت أيتها الرغد المتدللة ... 
لأجلك أنت أنا أفعل الكثير من الأشياء السخيفة التي لا معنى لها ! 
و الأشياء المهولة ... التي تعني أكثر من شيء ... و كل شيء ... 
و التي يترتب عليها مصائر و مستقبل ...
كما سترون ... 

__________________

الحلقة الرابعة من اهم الحلقات

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

نواصل

الحلقـــة الرابعة 

******************

لم استطع النوم تلك الليلة 
جعلت أتقلب على فراشي و الأمور الثلاثة : الدراسة ، الحرب ، و رغد تآمرت علي و سببت لي أرقا و صداعا شديدا 
أوه يا إلهي ... أنا متعب ... متعب ! 
فلتذهب الدراسة للجحيم ! 
ولتذهب الحرب كذلك للجحيم ! 
و رغد ... 
رغد ... 
فلأذهب أنا إلى رغد ! 
قفزت من سريري في رغبة ملحة جدا لرؤية الصغيرة ... 
لابد أنها غارقة في النوم الآن ... كم كنت قاسيا معها ! كم أنا نادم ! 
سرت ببطء حتى دخلت غرفة رغد ، و تعجبت إذ رأيت الظلام مخيما عليها ! 
صغيرتي تخاف النوم في الظلام الشديد و تصر على إضاءة النور الخافت 
اقتربت من السرير و أنا أدقق النظر بحثا عن وجه الصغيرة ، ألا أنني لم أره 
أشعلت المصباح الخافت المجاور لسريرها ، و أصبت بالفزع حين رأيت السرير خاليا ... 
نهضت مذعورا ... و تلفت من حولي ... ثم أنرت المصباح القوي و دققت النظر في كل شيء ... لم تكن رغد في الغرفة ... 
خرجت من الغرفة كالمجنون و ذهبت رأسا إلى غرفة دانة ، ثم سامر ، ثم جميع غرف المنزل و أنحائه و لم أبق منه مترا واحدا دون تفتيش ... عدا غرفة والديّ 
سرت و أنا أترنح و متشبث بأملي الأخير بأن تكون رغد هناك ... 
توقفت عند الباب ، و رفعت يدي استعدادا لطرقه فخانتني قواي 
ماذا إن لم تكن رغد هنا ؟ 
أين يمكن أن تكون ؟ 
القلق بل الفزع و الخوف على رغد تملكاني و ألقيا جانبا أي تفكير سليم من رأسي 
طرقت الباب طرقات متوالية تشعر أيا كان بالذعر ! 
ثوان ، و إذا بأمي تقف أمامي في فزع : 
" وليد ؟ خير يا بني ؟ " 
التقطت عدة أنفاس متلاحقة ثم قلت : 
" هل رغد هنا ؟ " 
كنت أحدق بعين والدتي و كأنني أريد أن أخترقها إلى دماغها لأعرف الجواب قبل أن تنطق به ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قولي نعم أمي ... أرجوك ! 
" نعم ! نامت هنا " 
كأن جبلا جليديا قد وقع فوق رأسي لدى سماعي إجابتها 
ارتخت عضلاتي كلها فجأة ، فترنحت و أنا أعود خطا للوراء حتى جلست على أحد المقاعد 
والدتي أقبلت نحوي ، و ألقت نظرة سريعة على ساعة الحائط ، ثم عادت تنظر إلي بقلق ... 
" وليد ؟ ما بك عزيزي ؟ " 
أغمضت عيني لثوان ، و أنا عاجز عن تحريك أي عضلة من جسمي ... 
ثم نظرت إليها و قلت بصعوبة : 
" قلقت حين لم أجدها في غرفتها ... بل كدت أموت قلقا ... " 
اقتربت مني والدتي ، و مسحت على رأسي و قالت : 
" هوّ ن عليك يا بني ... جاءتني تبكي البارحة و تقول أنك غاضب منها و أخرجتها من غرفتك ! 
كانت حزينة جدا ! " 
ربما تريد أمي معاتبتي لتصرفي مع رغد 
أرجوك أمي يكفي فأنا قد نلت من تأنيب الضمير ما يكفي و يزيد ... 
ألا ترين أنني لم أنم حتى هذه الساعة بسبب ذلك ...؟؟ 
" آسف لإزعاجك أماه ، تصبحين على خير " 
رغد ! 
ما الذي تفعلينه بي !؟ 
نهضت متأخرا في الصباح التالي ، و حينما ذهبت إلى المطبخ وجدت أمي مشغولة في إعداد الطعام فيما تلعب رغد ببعض الدمى إلى جوارها 
عندما رأتني رغد ، ابتسمت لها ، ألا أنها قامت و التصقت بأمي ، كأنها تطلب الحماية ! 
تضايقت كثيرا من هذا ... هل أصبحت طفلتي الحبيبة تخاف مني ؟؟ 
" رغد ! تعالي إلي ... " 
لم تتحرك بل تشبثت بوالدتي أكثر ، الأمر الذي أشعرني بضيق شديد جدا فغادرت المطبخ فورا 
ستنسى بعد قليل ... إنها مجرد طفلة و الأطفال ينسون بسرعة ! 
بل من الأفضل ألا تنسى حتى تبقى بعيدة عني و أتخلص من أحد همومي ! 
في المساء ، حضرت أم حسام بطفليها حسام و نهلة لزيارتنا 
أم حسام هي خالة رغد الوحيدة و التي كانت ترعاها في السابق ، بعد وفاة والديها 
حسام هو ابنها الأكبر و البالغ من العمر سبع سنوات على ما أظن ، أما نهلة فتصغر رغد ببضعة أشهر 
و يبدو أن ( أخا جديدا ) على وشك الانضمام لهذه العائلة ! 
رغد تحب خالتها هذه كثيرا ، و الخالة تتردد علينا من حين لآخر للاطمئنان على رغد 
تحوّل بيتنا إلى ملعب أطفال ... لعب ، ضحك، بكاء ، شجار ، عراك ، هتاف ، صراخ !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كانوا جميعا سعداء ، أما أنا فقد لزمت غرفتي عكفت على الدراسة . 
اختفت الأصوات تماما فيما بعد ، فاستنتجت أن الضيوف قد رحلوا . 
في وقت العشاء ، كنت أول الجالسين حول المائدة فقد كنت جائعا ، و لم أكن قد تناولت أي وجبة رئيسية لهذا اليوم . 
الكرسي المجاور لي هو الكرسي الذي تجلس عليه صغيرتي رغد عادة 
و كنت أساعدها في تناول الطعام دائما 
اجتمع أفراد أسرتي حول المائدة ، ألا أن الكرسي المجاور ظل شاغرا ! 
" أين رغد ؟؟ " 
وجهت سؤالي إلى والدتي ، فأجابت : 
" أصرت على الذهاب مع خالتها و بما أن الغد هو يوم جمة تركتها تذهب لتبات عندهم ! " 
اندهشت ، فهي المرة الأولى التي يحدث فيها شيء كهذا ... لطالما كانت الخالة تزورنا فلماذا تصر على الذهاب معها اليوم و اليوم فقط ؟؟ 
لقد فقد شهيتي للطعام ، و لم أتناول منه إلا اليسير ... 
مساء الجمعة ذهبت مع أبي لإحضار رغد من بيت خالتها 
دخلت أنا للمنزل فيما ظل والدي ينتظر في السيارة 
لقد كان الأطفال ، رغد و نهلة و حسام ، يلعبون ببعض الألعاب في إحدى الغرف 
عندما رأوني توقفوا عن اللعب ، و اخذوا يحدقون بي ! 
هل أبدو مرعبا ؟؟ 
ربما لأنني طويل و ضخم البنية نوعا ما ! 
ابتسمت لهذه المخلوقات الصغيرة ثم قلت : 
" مرحبا أعزائي ! ألم تكتفوا من اللعب ! " 
لم يبتسم أي منهم أو يحرك ساكنا ! 
وجهت نظري إلى صغيرتي رغد ، و قلت أخاطبها : 
" صغيرتي الحلوة ! حان وقت العودة إلى البيت " 
" لا أريد " 
كانت أول جملة تنطق بها رغد ! إنها لا تريد العودة للبيت ! 
" ماذا رغد ؟ يجب أن نعود الآن فغدا ستذهبين إلى المدرسة ! " 
" سأبقى هنا " 
" رغد ! سوف نأتي بك إلى هنا لتلعبي كل يوم إن أردت ! هيا فوالدنا ينتظر في السيارة " 
لم يبد أنها عازمة على النهوض . 
و الآن ؟؟ ماذا افعل مع هذه الصغيرة ؟؟ 
كيف يجب ان يكون التصرف السليم ؟؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

تدخلت أم حسام قائلة : 
" بنيتي رغد ، غدا سيحضرك وليد إلى هنا من جديد . و كل يوم إذا أردت اللعب مع نهلة فتعالي و أحضري ألعابك أيضا " 
" لا أريد " 
ثم بدأت بالبكاء ... 
ربما تظن خالتها أننا نسيء إليها بشكل ما ! 
ماذا جرى لهذه الصغيرة ؟ لماذا أصبحت لا تريد الاقتراب مني ؟ أكل هذا لأنني 
أخرجتها من غرفتي بقسوة تلك الليلة ؟ 
أم حسام أخذت تمسح على رأس الصغيرة و تهدئها و تكرر 
" غدا سيحضرك وليد إلى هنا عزيزتي " 
قلت ، محاولا إغراءها بالحضور بأي طريقة : 
" سنمر بمحل البوضا و نشتري لك النوع الذي تحبين ! " 
يبدو أن الفكرة أعجبتها ، فتوقفت عن البكاء و آخذت تنظر إلي ... 
قالت خالتها مشجعة : 
" هيا بنيتي ، و عندما تأتين غدا سنشتري لك و لنهلة و حسام المزيد من البوضا و الألعاب " 
و أخذت تقربها نحوي حتى صارت أمامي مباشرة 
رفعت رغد رأسها الصغير و نظرت إلي 
إنها نظرة لا أستطيع نسيانها ما حييت ... 
كأنها تعاتبني على قسوتي معها ... و تقول ... خذلتني ! 
مددت يدي و رفعت الصغيرة عن الأرض و ضممتها إلى صدري و قبلت جبينها 
كيف لي أن أعتذر ؟ 
إنها اليتيمة التي و لو بذلت الدنيا كلها لأجلها ، ما عوضتها عن لحظة واحدة تقضيها في حضن أمها أو أبيها ... 
قلت : 
" ماذا تودين بعد ؟ لعبة جديدة أم دفتر تلوين جديد ؟ " 
قالت : 
" أريد لعبة و أريد دفترا " 
قلت : 
" يا لك من سيدة طماعة ! حاضر ! كما تأمرين سيدتي ! " 
فابتسمت لي أخيرا ... 
شعرت بشيء ما يحرك بنطالي ... 
نظرت إلى الأسفل فإذا بها نهلة تمسك ببنطالي و تهزه ، ثم تقول :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" احملني ! " 
نظرت إليها بدهشة و استغراب ! 
" رغد تقول أنك قوي جدا و كنت تحملها مع دانة سوية " 
ربّاه !! 
في تلك الليلة ، جعلت رغد تنام على سريري للمرة الأخيرة ... و لونت معها كثيرا و قرأت لها أكثر من قصة ، و طبعا اشتريت لها أكثر من لعبة و أكثر من دفتر تلوين إضافة إلى البوضا ! 
ربما كانت هذه طريقتي في الاعتذار ! 
إن كنت أدلل صغيرتي كثيرا فهذا لأنني أحبها كثيرا ... 
و هي نائمة على سريري بسلام ، أخذت أتأملها بعطف و محبة ... 
كم هي رائعة ! 
و كم أنا متعلق بها ! 
كم يبدو هذا جنونا ! 
ذهبت إلى حيث وضعت صندوق الأماني
ذهبت إلى حيث وضعت صندوق الأماني ، فأخذته و جعلت أنظر إليه بحدة 
كم تمنيت لو أن بصري يخترق الصندوق إلى ما بداخله ! 
ليتني أعرف ... الاسم الذي تلا هذه الجملة 
( عندما أكبر سوف أتزوج .... ؟ ) 
عندما تكبرين يا رغد ... 
فقط عندما تكبرين .... 
فإنني ... 
في أحد الأيام ، قررنا تناول بعض المشويات في المنزل 
في حديقة المنزل أعد والدي ما يلزم و أشعل الفحم 
كان يوما جميلا ، و كنا مسرورين لهذه ( النزهة المنزلية ) التي قلما تحدث 
الأطفال ، سامرـ إن كنت أعتبره طفلا ـ و دانة و رغد كانوا يتجولون هنا و هناك 
سامر مهووس بدراجته الهوائية و التي لا يتوقف عن قيادتها و العناية بها في جميع أوقات فراغه ، و رغد تهوى كثيرا الركوب معه ، و قد تعلمت كيف تقودها بنفسها 
كانت تقود الدراجة فيما يجلس سامر على المقعد الحفي ، و كانت تترنح ذات اليمين و ذات الشمال و تسقط بالدراجة من حين لآخر 
ألا أنها كانت سقطات خفيفة غير مؤذية ، يستمتعان بها و يضحكان مرحين ! 
دانة كانت تساعد أمي في إعداد اللحم ، فيما والدي يهف الجمر فيزيده اشتعالا 
كنت أنا أراقب الجميع في صمت و برود ظاهري ، بينما أشعر بشيء يتحرك و يشتعل في صدري مثل ذلك

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الجمر ... لا أعرف ما يكون ...؟؟ 
ذهب والدي لإحضار شيء ما ... 
و ابتعاده عن الجمر أعطاني مجالا أوسع لأراقب اشتعاله و تأججه ... 
و جحيمه ! 
إن عيني ّ كانتا تتنقلان بين رغد و سامر على الدراجة ، و بين الجمر المتقد ... 
ثم شردت ... 
فجأة ... ترنحت الدراجة و هي تسير بسرعة ، تقودها رغد الصغيرة ، و قبل أن يتمكن سامر من إيقافها ارتطمت بشيء فسقطت ... 
كان يمكن لهذه السقطة أن تكون عادية كسابقاتها ن لو أن الشيء الذي ارتطمت الدراجة به لم يكن صينية الجمر المتقد .... 
تعالت الأصوات و انطلق الصراخ القوي يزلزل الأجواء ... 
ركضنا جميعا نحو الاثنين بفزع ... 
والدتي تولول ، و دانة تصرخ ... و رغد تصرخ ... و وليد يتخبط مستنجدا ... صارخا ... من فرط الألم ... 
جمرة واحة أصابت رغد بحرق في ذراعها الأيسر ... 
أما سامر ... 
فقد انتهى بوجه مشوه مخيف ، و جفن منكمش يجعل العين اليمنى نصف مغلقة ... مدى الحياة ... 
لقد كان حادثا سيئا جدا ... و انتهى يومنا الجميل بندبة لا تمحى ... 
و رغم العمليات التي خضع لها ، ألا أن وجه سامر ظل يحمل أثر الحادثة المشؤومة إلى الأبد 
رغد و التي خرجت من الحادث بأثر حرق واحد في الذراع ، خرجت منه بآثار عميقة لا تمحى في الذاكرة و القلب 
أما دانة ، فقد غرست في نفس رغد الاعتقاد الأكيد بأنها السبب فيما حدث لسامر لأنها من كان يقود الدراجة وقتها 
رغد أصبحت مرعوبة فزعة متوترة معظم الأوقات ... و أصبحت تخشى النوم بمفردها و تصر على أن أبقى إلى جانبها حتى تدخل عالم النوم ، و كثيرا ما كانت تستيقظ فزعة من النوم في أوائل الأيام ... و تركض إلي ... 
و المرة التي كنت أعتقد أنها الأخيرة ، تلتها مرات أخرى ، نامت فيها الصغيرة 
في غرفتي ... طالبة الأمان و الطمأنينة ... 
" وليد أنا خائفة ... النار مؤلمة ... " 
" وليد لن أركب الدراجة ثانية ً ... " 
" وليد لا أريد أن أبقى وحدي ... الجمر يلاحقني ... " 
" وليد ... عندما أكبر سأصبح طبيبة و أعالج سامر " ! 
و في إحدى تلك المرات ، كتبت إحدى أمانيها و أدخلتها في ذلك الصندوق ! 
و هذه المرة لم تسألني عن أية كلمة ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

لكنني أكاد أجزم بأنها كتبت : 
( يا رب اشف سامر ) ! 
توالت الأيام و الشهور ... و تأقلم الجميع مع ما حدث ، و سامر اعتاد رؤية وجهه المشوه في المرآة و تقبله 
و استسلم الجميع إلى أنها حادثة قضاء و قدر ... 
أما أنا ... 
فأشك في أن شيطانا قد خرج من صدري و قاد الدراجة نحو الجمر المتقد ... 
و احرق سامر و رغد بنار كانت في صدري ... 
و لم تزد النار صدري إلا اشتعالا 
و لم تزد الحادثة الاثنين إلا اقترابا ... 
و لم تزدني الأيام إلا تعلقا و تشبثا و جنونا برغد 

--------------------

ترقبوا الحلقه الخــــامسه

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقة الخامسة 
******** 
أنهيت دراستي الثانوية أخيرا ! 
إنني أريد الالتحاق بالجامعة ، ألا أن القصف الجوي الذي تعرضنا له مؤخرا دمر مبنى الجامعة التي كنت أريدها 
كما دمّر جزءا من المصنع الذي يملكه والدي 
أوضاع بلدنا في تدهور ، و الحرب منذ أن اندلعت قبل عامين تقريبا لم تتوقف ... 
مستوانا المادي تراجع نتيجة لهذه الأحداث . 
الدراسة تعني لي الكثير الكثير ، خصوصا بعدما حدث ... 
إنها أحد أحلام حياتي ... 
ما أكثر الأحلام ! 
أتذكرون صندوق الأحلام الخاص برغد و الذي صنعته لها قبل ثلاث سنوات ؟ 
أضفت إليه حلما جديدا يقول : 
( أريد أن أصبح رجل أعمال ضخم ! ) ! 
اعتقد أن الأمور الإدارية تليق بي كثيرا ! 
وجدت فرصة هبطت علي ّ من السماء لأبتعث للدراسة في الخارج ، شرط أن أجتاز أحد امتحانات 
القبول ، و الذي سأجريه بعد الغد 
و ما اقرب بعد الغد ! 
إن مصيري و مستقبلي معلّق بذلك اليوم ... 
إنني قد عدت لقراءة بعض المواضيع من المواد الدراسية المختلفة استعداد له 
ادعوا لي بالتوفيق ! 
في الوقت الراهن أنا بدون شاغل ، أو لنقل ... عاطل عن المستقبل ! 
خلال السنوات الثلاث الماضية ازداد طولي وحجمي كثيرا و أصبحت عملاقا و ضخما ! 
تعديت طول والدي و أصبحت أشعر ببعض الخجل كلما وقفت إلى جانبه ! 
أما صغيرتي المدللة ، فلم تتغير كثيرا ! 
لا تزال نحيلة و صغيرة الحجم ، كثيرة المطالب ، و شديدة التدلل ! 
و المنافسة بينها و بين دانة حتى على الأشياء البسيطة لا تزال قائمة ! 
و اعتقد أنكم تتوقعون أنني ... 
لازلت مهووسا بها كما السابق ، بل و أكثر ... 
وصلت الآن إلى بوابة المدرسة الابتدائية ، و ها أنا أرى الفتاتين تقبلان نحو السيارة ! 
راقبوا ما سيحصل ! 
تتسابق الاثنتان نحو الباب الأمامي ... 
تصل إحداهما قبل الأخرى بجزء من الثانية

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

تحاول كل واحدة فتح الباب و الجلوس في المقعد المجاور لي 
تتنازعان 
تتشاجران 
تحتكمان إلي ! 
" وليد ! أنا وصلت قبلها " 
" بل أنا يا وليد ... أليس كذلك ؟ " 
" وليد قل لها أن تبتعد عني " 
" أنا من وصل أولا ! دعها تركب خلفك وليد " 
" كفى ! " 
كل يوم تتكرر نفس القصة ! و الآن علي ّ أن أضع جدولا مقسما فيما بينهما ! 
" حسنا ... من التي كانت تجلس قربي يوم أمس ؟ " 
أجابت دانة : 
" أنا " 
قلت : 
" إذن ، اليوم تجلس رغد و غدا دانة و هكذا ! اتفقنا ؟؟ " 
و بزهو و نشوة الانتصار ، ركبت السيدة رغد و جلست على الكرسي الأمامي بجانبي ! 
فيما ترمق دانة بنظرات ( التحسير ) ! 
كم سأفتقد هاتين المشاكستين ! 
" وليد تعلمنا درسا صعبا في ( الرياضيات ) أريدك أن تساعدني في حل التمارين " 
" حسنا رغد " 
" و أنا أيضا أريدك أن تساعدني في تمارين القواعد " 
" حسنا دانة ! " 
قالت رغد بسرعة : 
" لكن أنا أولا فأنا سألتك أولا " 
قالت دانة : 
" درسي أنا أصعب . أنا أولا يا وليد " 
أنا أولا ... أنا أولا ... أنا أولا ... 
ويلي من هاتين الفتاتين ! 
كلا ! لن أفتقدهما أبدا ! 
كنت معتادا على تعليم الفتاتين في أحيان كثيرة ، خصوصا بعد تخرجي من المدرسة ... 
مواقف كثيرة ، و كثيرة جدا ، هي التي حصلت خلال السنوات الماضية و لكنني اختصرت لكم

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قدر الإمكان ... 
حينما وصلنا إلى البيت ، بالتحديد عندما هممت بإدخال المفتاح في الباب لفتحه ، بدأت منافسة جديدة ... 
" أعطني المفتاح أنا سأفتحه " 
" لا لا ، أنا سأفتحه وليد " 
" لا تقلديني ! " 
" أنت لا تقلديني " 
و احتدم النزاع ! 
أوليت الباب ظهري و وقفت بين الفتاتين و عبست في وجهيهما ! 
قلت بحدة : 
" أنا من سيفتح الباب و إن سمعتكما تتجادلان على هذا المفتاح ثانية فتحت رأسيكما و أفرغت ما بهما " 
المفروض أن نبرتي كانت حادة و مهددة ، و تثير الخوف ! ألا أن رغد أخذت تضحك ببساطة ! 
التفت إليها و قلت : 
" لم الضحك ؟؟ " 
قالت و هي تقهقه : 
" لن تجد شيئا في رأس دانة من الداخل ! " 
قالت دانة : 
" بل أنت الجوفاء الرأس ! أتعلمين ماذا سيجد وليد في رأسك ؟ " 
رغد : 
" ماذا ؟ " 
دانة : 
" البطاطا المقلية التي تلتهمينها بشراهة كل يوم ! " 
رغد ـ و هي تضحك بمرح ـ 
" و أنت الفاصولياء التي أكلتها البارحة " 
و تبادلت الاثنتان مجموعة من الأكلات و الأطباق المفضلة في رأسي بعضهما البعض حتى 
أصابتاني بالصداع و التخمة !! 
قلت : 
" يكفي ! إنني من سيفتح رأسي أنا حتى ارمي بكما إلى الخارج منه " 
و استدرت ، و فتحت الباب ، فأسرعت دانة بالدخول لتسبق رغد ، بينما سارت رغد ببطء و انتظرتني حتى دخلت ، ثم أقفلت الباب ... 
" وليد ! " 
التفت إليها و أنا ممتلئ ما يكفي و يزيد من سخافاتهما ، و قلت بتنهد :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" ماذا بعد ؟؟ " 
قالت : 
" أنا لا أريد أن أخرج من رأسك " 
اندهشت ! نظرت إليها باستغراب ، و قلت : 
" عفوا ؟؟ ! " 
رددت " 
" أنا لا أريد أن أخرج من رأسك " 
" و لماذا ؟؟ " 
ابتسمت بخبث و قالت : 
" لكي أستطيع رؤية الناس من الأعلى فأنت طويـــــــــــــــــــل " 
ابتسمت لها بهدوء ، ثم فجأة ، مددت يدي نحوها و رفعتها عن الأرض على حين غفلة منها إلى الأعلى عند رأسي و أنا أقول : 
" هكذا ؟؟ " 
رغد أخذت تضحك بسعادة و بهجة لا توصف ! 
أتذكرون كم كانت تعشق أن أحملها !؟ 
لا تزال كذلك ! 
دخلت المنزل ، ثم المطبخ و أنا لا أزال احملها و هي تضحك بسرور ، ثم أجلستها على أحد المقاعد و ألقيت التحية على والدتي ، و التي كانت مشغولة بتجهيز أطباق المائدة 
قالت أمي : 
" رغد ، هيا اذهبي و أدي صلاتك ثم اجلسي عند مائدة الطعام " 
قامت رغد ، و هي تنزع الحقيبة المدرسية عن ظهرها و تنظر إلى أمي و تقول : 
" بطاطا مقلية ؟ " 
" نعم ! حضرتها لأجلك " 
و انطلقت رغد فرحة ، و غادرت المطبخ . 
للعلم ، فإن صغيرتي هذه تحب البطاطا المقلية كثيرا ! 
والدتي استمرت في عملها و حدثتني دون أن تنظر إلي : 
" لم تعد صغيرة ! " 
ركزت بصري عليها ، و قلت : 
" رغد ؟ لقد كبرت قليلا ! " 
" لم تعد صغيرة لتحملها على ذراعيك " 
غيرت كلمات والدتي هذه مجرى ما فهمت ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

إذن ، فهي معترضة على حملي للصغيرة هكذا ...؟ 
" و لكن ... إنها مجرد طفلة صغيرة و خفيفة ! و هي تحب ذلك ... " 
" إنها في التاسعة من العمر يا وليد ... " 
جملة والدتي هذه ، جعلت شريط الذكريات يعرض فجأة في مخيلتي ... 
تذكرت كيف حضرت إلى منزلنا قبل ست أو سبع سنين ... ! 
آه ... ( المخلوقة البكاءة ) ! 
يا للأيام ... 
من كان ليصدق أنني ( ربيت ) رغد في جحري و أطعمتها بيدي و سرحت شعرها و نظفت أذنيها ! 
من جرّب أن يكون أما و أبا ليتيمة ، و هو طفل أو حتى مراهق لم يبلغ العشرين ! 
يا للذكريات ! 
في غرفتي لاحقا ، أخذت أقلب ألبوم الصور الذي يشمل أفراد عائلتي ... 
صحيح ... لقد كبرت الصغيرة ! 
مر الوقت سريعا ... 
و ها أنا مقدم على الجامعة ، و حين أسافر ... ... ... 
توقفت عند هذا الحد ... 
فأنا لا أستطيع التفكير فيما بعد ذلك 
كيف لي أن أبتعد عن أهلي و وطني ...؟ 
كيف لي أن أتحمل الغربة و الوحدة ؟ 
كيف لصباح أن يطلع علي ، دون أن أحتسي شاي والدتي العطر ، و كيف لشمس أن تغرب 
دون أن أقرأ أخبار الصحف لوالدي ؟ 
كيف لعيني أن تغمضا دون أن أتمنى لأخوتي نوما هانئا ... 
كيف لقلبي أن ينبض ... دون أن أحمل رغد على ذراعي ؟؟؟ 
إنني سأذهب لإجراء الامتحان بعد الغد و إذا ما اجتزته ، فسأغادر البلد خلال أسبوع أو أكثر بقليل 
إنها أفكار تجعلني أشعر بخوف و توجّس ... 
هل أقوى على ذلك ؟؟ 
لابد لي من ذلك ... فأحوالنا في تدهور و شهادتي الجامعية ستعني الكثير ... 
المرشحون لهذا الامتحان قليلون ، و كانت فرصة ذهبية أن أضيف اسمي إليهم 
و أنا واثق من قدرتي على اجتيازه ، بإذن الله ... 
قلبت الألبوم و أنا في حيرة ... أي صورة آخذها معي ؟؟ 
ثم وقع اختياري على صورة تضمنا جميعا ، تظهر فيها رغد متشبثة برجلي ! 
فيما ترتسم ابتسامة رائعة على وجهها الجميل ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" هذه هي ! " 
أخذت الصورة ، و صورة أخرى لرغد و هي تلوّن في أحد دفاترها ، و وضعتهما في محفظة 
جيبي . 
في المساء ، ذهبت مع أخي سامر لأحد المتاجر لاقتناء بعض الأشياء ، و وقفنا عند حقائب السفر 
رغبة في شراء بعضها 
فيما كنا هناك ، حضر مجموعة من الشبان ، كان عمّار فيما بينهم . 
عمّار نجح بصعوبة ، و تخرج ـ رغم إهماله ـ من المدرسة الثانوية ، و اعتقد أن والده 
ذا النفوذ الكبير قد استطاع تدبير مقعد دراسي له
في إحدى الجامعات
عمّار نجح بصعوبة ، و تخرج ـ رغم إهماله ـ من المدرسة الثانوية ، و اعتقد أن والده 
ذا النفوذ الكبير قد استطاع تدبير مقعد دراسي له في إحدى الجامعات ... بطريقة ( غير قانونية !) 
عندما رآني عمّار ، أقبل نوي تسبقه ضحكته البغيضة ، و قال : 
" يبدو أن وليد ينوي السفر أيها الأصحاب ! هل عثر والدك على كرسي جامعي شاغر لك !؟ 
أم أن حطام الجامعة قد حطّم قلبك يا مسكين ؟؟ " 
و بدأ مجموعة الشبان بالضحك و القهقهة 
أوليتهم ظهري فقال عمّار : 
" لا تقلق ! سأطلب من والدي أن يساعدك في البحث عن جامعة ! أو ... ما رأيك بالعمل عندنا ! فمصنعنا لم يحترق ! سأوصي بك خيرا ! " 
سامر لم يتحمّل هذه السخرية من ذلك اللئيم ، و ثار قائلا : 
" لم يبق إلا أن يعمل الأعزة عند الأذلة المنحرفين ! " 
صرخ عمّار قائلا : 
" اخرس أيها الأعور القبيح ! من سمح لك بالتحدث ! ألا تخجل من وجهك المفزع ؟ " 
و التفت إلى أصحابه و قال : 
" اهربوا يا شباب ! الأعور الدجال ! " 
سيل من اللكمات العنيفة وجهتها بلا توقف و لا شعور نحو كل ما وقعت قبضتي عليه من أجساد 
عمّار و أصحابه ... 
لحظتها ، شعرت برغبة في فقء عينيه و سلخ جلده ... 
أخي سامر نال منهم أيضا 
و احتدّ العراك و تدخّل من تدخل ، و فر من فر ، و انتهى الأمر بنا تدخل من قبل الشرطة ! 
في تلك الليلة و للمرة الأولى منذ الحادثة المشؤومة ، سمعت صوت بكاء أخي خلسة . 
عندما أصيب بالحرق ، كان لا يزال طفلا في الحادية عشرة من العمر ... ربما لم يكن شكله يشغل تفكيره و

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

اهتمامه بمعنى الكلمة ، أما الآن ... و هو فتى بالغ أعمق تفكيرا ، فإن الأمر اختلف كثيرا ... 
ليلتها ، قال أنه يريد أن يخضع لعملية تجميل جديدة ... 
لكن أوضاعنا المادية في الوقت الحالي ، لا تسمح بذلك .... 
عندما أحصل على شهادتي الجامعية ... و أعمل و أكسب المال ، فسوف أعرضه على أمهر جراحي التجميل ، ليعيده كما كان ... 
فقط عندما أحصل على شهادتي ... 
في اليوم التالي ، وجدت سيارتي مليئة بالخدوش المشوهة ! 
" إنه عمّار الوغد ! تبا له ! " 
أوصلت أخوتي للمدرسة ، و شغلت نفسي ذلك الصباح بمزيد من الإعدادات للسفر المرتقب ! 
امتحاني سيكون يوم الغد ... لذا ، قضيت معظم الوقت في قراءة مواضيع شتى من كتبي الدراسية السابقة ... 
و كلما قلبت صفحة جديدة من الكتاب ، قلبت صفحة من ألبوم الصور ... 
كيف أستطيع فراق أهلي ...؟ 
كيف أبتعد عن رغد ؟ 
إنني أشعر باضيق إذا ما مضت بضع ساعات دون أن أراها و أداعبها ... و أنزعج كلما باتت في بيت خالتها بعيدا عني ... 
فيما أنا منهمك في أفكاري و قراءتي ، جاءتني رغد ... ! 
طرقت الباب ، ثم دخلت الغرفة ببطء ، تاركة الباب نصف مفتوح ... 
" وليد ... لدي تمرين صعب ... ساعدني بحله " 
لم يكن هناك شيء أحب إلي من تعليم صغيرتي ، ألا أنني يومها كنت مشغولا ... لذا قلت : 
" اطلبي من والدتي أو سامر مساعدتك ، فأنا أريد أن أذاكر ! " 
لم تتحرك من مكانها ! 
نظرت إليها مستغربا و قلت : 
" هيا رغد ! أنا آسف لا أستطيع مساعدتك اليوم ! " 
و بقيت واقفة في مكانها ... 
إذن فهناك شيء ما ! 
حفظت هذا الأسلوب ! 
تركت الكتاب من بين يدي و نهضت ، و قدمت إليها و جثوت على ركبتي أمامها : 
" رغد ... ما بك ؟ " 
تقوس فمها للأسفل في حزن مفاجئ و قالت : 
" هل صحيح أنك ستسافر بعيدا ؟ " 
فاجأني سؤالها ، إنني لم أكن أتحدث عن أمر السفر معها ، فالحديث سابق لأوانه ... 
قلت مازحا :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" نعم يا رغد ! إلى مكان بعيد لا يوجد فيه رغد و لا دانة و لا شجار ! و سأترك رأسي هنا ! " 
لم يبدو أنها فهمت مزاحي أو تقبلته ، إذ أن تقوس فمها الصغير قد ازداد و بدأت عيناها تحمرّان 
قالت : 
" و هل ستأخذني معك ؟ " 
هنا ... عضضت على شفتي و جاء دور فمي أنا ليتقوس حزنا ... 
طردت الموجة الحزينة التي اعترتني 
و قلت : 
" من أخبرك بأنني سأسافر ؟؟ " 
" سمعت والداي يتحدثان بهذا " 
مسحت على رأسها و قلت : 
" سأسافر فترة مؤقتة لأدرس ثم أعود " 
" و أنا ؟؟ " 
" ستبقين مع الجميع و حالما أنهي دراستي سأعود و آخذك إلى أي مكان في العالم ! " 
" لا أريدك أن تذهب وليد ! من الذي سيحبني كثيرا مثلك إذا ذهبت ؟ " 
شعرت بخنجر يغرس في صدري ... 
رغد ... أيتها الفتاة الصغيرة ... التي تربعت في كل خلايا جسمي ، ألا تعلمين ما يعنيه فراقك بالنسبة لي !؟؟ 
لا أعرف إن كانت قد أحست بالطعنة التي مزقت قلبي أم أنني أهوّل الأمر ، ألا أن دموعها سالت ببطء من مقلتيها ... 
دموع أميرتي التي تزلزل كياني ... 
مددت يدي و مسحت دموعها و أنا أحاول الابتسام : 
" رغد ! عزيزتي ... لا يزال معك دانة و سامر ... و أمي و أبي ... و نهلة و حسام و سارة 
( و سارة هي الابنة الثانية لأم حسام ) مع أمهم ! و كل صديقاتك ! لن تكوني وحيدة ! أنا فقط من سيكون وحيدا ! " 
قالت بسرعة : 
" خذني معك ! " 
ضغطت على قبضتي ، و قلت : 
" يا ليت ! لا يمكنني ... صغيرتي ! لكنني عندما أعود ... " 
و لم أكمل جملتي ، رمت رغد بكتابها جانبا و قاطعتني بسيل من الضربات الخفيفة الموجهة إلى صدري ... 
إلى قلبي ... 
إلى روحي ... 
إلى كل عصب حي في جسدي ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و شريان نابض ... 
" لا تذهب ... لا تذهب ... لا تذهب ... " 
" رغد ... " 
" أنت قلت أنك ستعتني بي كل يوم و دائما ! لا تذهب ... لا ... لا ... لا .. " 
و أخذت تبكي بعمق ... 
و كلما حاولت المسح على رأسها أبعدت يدي و ضربت صدري استنكارا ... 
ضرباتها لم تكن موجعة ، لو أنني لم أكن مصابا ببعض الكدمات و الرضوض في صدري ، أثر عراكي الأخير مع عمّار و أصحابه ... 
شعرت بالألم ، و لكنني لم أحرك ساكنا ... 
تركت لها حرية التعبير عن مشاعرها قدر ما تشاء ... 
لم أوقفها ... لم أبعدها ... لم أنطق بكلمة بعد ... 
إنها رغد التي تربت في حضني ... و عانقت ذات الصدر الذي تضربه الآن ... 
ليتهم لم يحرقوا الجامعة ... 
ليتهم لم يحرقوا المصنع ... 
ليتهم أحرقوا شيئا آخر ... 
ليتهم أحرقوا عمّار ! 
و يبدو أن صوت رغد قد وصل إلى مسامع والدي فجاء إلى غرفتي و وقف عند فتحة الباب ... 
عندما رأى ولدي رغد تضربني ، غضب من تصرفها و بصوت حاد قال ، و هو واقف عند الباب : 
" رغد ... توقفي عن هذا " 
رغد رفعت رأسها و نظرت إلى والدي ، ثم قالت : 
" لا تدعه يذهب " 
ألا أن أبي قال بحدة : 
" خذي كتابك و عودي إلى أمك ، و دعي وليد يدرس " 
لم تتحرك رغد من مكانها ، فرفع والدي صوته بغضب و قال : 
" ألم تسمعي ؟ اذهبي إلى أمك و كوني فتاة عاقلة " 
رغد التقطت كتابها من على الأرض ، و خرجت من الغرفة 
أما قلبي أنا فكان يعتصر ألما ... 
بعدها ، قلت لأبي : 
" لماذا يا أبي ؟ إنها ستظل تبكي لساعات ! جاءت تطلب مني تعليمها " 
والدي قال بغضب : 
" لقد كانت والدتك تعلّمها ، و حين جيء بذكر سفرك ، حملت كتابها و أتت إليك ، نهيناها فلم تطع "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*قلت مستاءا : 
" لكنك صرفتها بقسوة يا أبي " 
لم تعجب جملتي والدي فقال : 
" أنت تدللها أكثر من اللازم يا وليد ... يجب أن تعلمها أن تحترمك لا أن ترفع يدها عليك هكذا ، تصرف سيئ " 
" لكني لا أستاء من ذلك يا أبي ... إنها مجرد طفلة ، كما أنني أتضايق كثيرا إذا أساء أحد إليها ، والدي ... أرجوكم لا تقسوا عليها بعد غيابي ... " 
من يدري ماذا يحدث ؟ بعد أن أغيب ...؟ 
هل سيسيء أحد إلى طفلتي ؟؟ 
إنني لا أقبل عليها كلمة واحدة ... 
ليتني أستطيع أخذها معي ! 
انتظرت حتى انصرف والدي من المنزل ، ثم فتشت عن رغد ، فوجدها في غرفتها ... و كما توقعت ، كانت غارقة في الدموع ... 
أقبلت إليها و ناديتها : 
" رغد يا صغيرتي ... " 
رفعت رأسها إلي ، فرأيت العالم المظلم من خلال عينيها البريئتين ... 
اقتربت منها و طوّقتها بذراعي ، و قلت ... 
" لا تبكي يا عزيزتي فدموعك غالية جدا ... " 
قالت : 
" لا تذهب ... وليد ... " 
قلت : 
" لا بد أن أذهب ... فسفري مهم جدا ... " 
" و أنا مهمة جدا " 
" طبعا أميرتي ! أهم من في الدنيا ! " 
أمسكت بيدي في رجاء و قالت : 
" إذا كنت تحبني مثلما أحبك فلا تسافر " 
في لحظة جنون ، كنت مستعدا للتخلي عن أي شيء ، في سبيل هذه الفتاة ... 
و بدأت أفكار التخلي عن حلم الدراسة تنمو في رأسي تلك اللحظة ... 
ليتني ... أيا ليتني استمعت إليها ... 
يا ليتني فقدت عقلي و جننت لحظتها بالفعل ... 
لكنني للأسف ... بقيت متشبثا بحلمي الجميل .... 
" عزيزتي ، سأكون قريبا ... اتصلي بي كل يوم و أخبريني عن كل أمورك ! و إذا تشاجرت معك دانة فأبلغيني*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

حتى أعاقبها حين أعود ! " 
نظرت إلي نظرة سأضيفها إلى رصيد النظرات التي لن أنساها ما حييت ...
ما حييت يا رغد لن أنسى هذه اللحظة ... 
" وليد ... خذلتني ... لم أعد أحبك " 
رغد لم تكلمني طوال الصباح التالي ، بل و لم تنظر إلي ... 
كانت حزينة و قد غابت ضحكتها الجميلة و مرحها الذي يملأ الأجواء حياة و حيوية ... 
الجميع لاحظ ذلك ، و استنتجوا انه بسبب موضوع سفري و غضب والدي منها يوم الأمس ... 
و كالعادة ، أوصلت سامر إلى مدرسته ، ثم دانة و رغد .... 
وهي تسير مبتعدة عن السيارة و متجهة نحو مدخل المدرسة ، كانت رغد مطأطئة الرأس متباطئة الخطى جعلت أراقبها قليلا ، فألقت علي نظرة حزينة كئيبة لم أتحمل رؤيتها ،فابتعدت قاصدا المكان الذي سأجري فيه اختباري المصيري ... 
المشوار إلى هناك يستغرق قرابة الساعة ، و كنت ألقي بنظرة على الساعة بين الفينة و الأخرى خشية التأخر 
أعرف أنها فرصة العمر و أي تأخير مني قد يضيعها ... 
حينما أوشكت على الوصول ، وردتني مكاملة هاتفية عبر هاتفي المحمول ، من صديقي ( سيف ) يتأكد من وشوكي على الوصول . و سيف هذا هو أقرب أصحابي ، و هو مرشح معي أيضا لدخول الامتحان . 
بعد دقيقة ، عاد هاتفي يرن من جديد ... 
كان رقما مجهولا ! 
" مرحبا ! لابد أنك وليد ! " 
بدا صوتا غير معروف ، سألته " 
" من أنت ؟؟ " 
قال : 
" يا لذاكرتك الضعيفة يا مسكين ! يبدو أن الضرب الذي تلقيته من قبضتي قد أودى بقدراتك العقلية ! " 
الآن استطعت تمييز المتحدث ... إنه عمّار ! 
" عمّار ؟؟؟ !" 
" أحسنت ! هكذا تعجبني ! " 
استأت ، كيف حصل على رقم هاتفي الخاص و ما الذي يريده مني ؟ 
" ماذا تريد ؟ " 
" انتبه و أنت تقود ! أخشى أن تصاب بمكروه ! " 
" أجب ماذا تريد ؟؟ " 
ضحك ذات الضحكة الكريهة و قال : 
" لا شك أنك في طريقك للامتحان ! أليس كذلك ! إن الوقت سيستغرق منك أقل من ساعتين فيما لو قررت الذهاب إلى المطار ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ضقت ذرعا به ، قلت : 
" هل لي أن أعرف سبب اتصالك ؟ فإما أن تقول ماذا أو أنهي المكالمة " 
" رويدك يا صديقي ! سأمهلك ساعتين فقط ، حتى تمثل أمامي و تعتذر قبل أن أسافر بهذه الصغيرة بأي طائرة ، إلى الجحيم ! " 
بعدها سمعت صرخة جعلت جسدي ينتفض فجأة و يدي ترتعشان ، و المقود يفلت من بينهما ، و السيارة تنحرف عن حط مسيرها ، حتى كدت أصطدم بما كان أمامي لو لم تتدخل العناية الربانية لإنقاذي .... 
" وليد ... تعال ... " 
لقد كان صوت رغد .... 
جن جنوني ... 
فقدت كل معنى للقدرة على السيطرة يمكن أن يمتلكه أي إنسان ... مهما ضعف 
صرخت : 
" رغد ! أهذه أنت رغد ؟؟ أجيبي " 
فجاء صوت صراخها و بكاؤها الذي أحفظه جيدا يؤكد أن أذني لا زالتا تعملان بشكل جيد ... 
" رغد أين أنت ؟ رغد ردي علي ّ " 
فرد عمّار قائلا : 
" تجدنا في طريق المطار ! لا تتأخر فطائرتي ستقلع بعد ساعتين ... إلا إن كنت لا تمانع في أن أصطحب شقيقتك معي !؟ " 
صرخت : 
" أيها الوغد أقسم إن أذيتها لأقتلنك ... لأقتلنك يا جبان " 
ضحك ، و قال : 
" لا تتأخر عزيزي و لا تثر غضبي ! تذكر ... طريق المطار " 
ثم أنهى المكالمة ... 
استدرت بسيارتي بجنون ، و انطلقت بالسرعة القصوى متجها نحو المطار ... 
لم أكن أرى الطريق أمامي ، الشوارع و السيارات و الإشارات ... اجتزتها كلها دون أن أرى شيئا منها لم أكن أرى سوى رغد و أتذكر كيف كانت تنظر إلي قبل ساعة ... 
ثم أتخيلها في مكان بين يدي عمّار 
لم أعرف كيف أربط بين الأحداث أو أفكر في كيفية حدوث أي شيء ... 
أريد أن أصل فقط إلى حيث رغد لا أعرف كم الوقت استغرقت ... 
شهر ؟ 
سنة ؟ 
قرن ؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

بدا طويلا جدا لا نهاية له ... 
و سرت كقارب تائه في قلب المحيط ... 
أو شهب منطلق في فضاء الكون ... 
لا يعرف إلى أين ... 
و متى 
و كيف سيصل ... 
و بم سيصطدم ... 
أخذت هاتفي و اتصلت برقم عمّار الظاهر لدي ، أجاب مباشرة : 
" لقد انقضت عشرون دقيقة ! أسرع فشقيقتك ترتجف خوفا ! " 
" إياك أن تؤذها و إلا ... " 
" سأفعل إن تأخرت ! " 
" أيها الـ ... ... ... دعني أتحدث إليها " 
جاءني صوتها الباكي المذعور : 
" وليد لا تتركني هنا " 
" رغد ... عزيزتي أنا قادم الآن ... لا تخافي صغيرتي أنا قادم " 
" أنا خائفة وليد تعال بسرعة أرجوك ... آه ... أرجوك ... " 
أي عقل تبقى لي ؟؟ 
لماذا لا تتحرك هذه السيارة اللعينة ؟ 
لماذا لم اشتر صاروخا لمثل هذه الظروف ؟ 
لماذا لم تحترق في الحرب يا عمّار ... 
ألف لعنة و لعنة عليك أيها الجبان ... ويل لك مني .. 
بعد ساعة و نصف ، و فيما أنا منطلق كالبرق على الشارع المؤدي إلى المطار ، إذا بي ألمح سيارة تقف جانبا ، و يقف عندها رجل 
و أنا أقترب توضح لي أنه عمّار 
بسرعة ، أوقفت سيارتي خلف سيارته مباشرة و نزلت منها كالقذيفة و ركضت نحوه ، في الوقت الذي فتح هو في الباب ، و أخرج رغد من السيارة ... 
جاءت رغد تركض نحوي فالتقطتها و رفعتها عن الأرض و أطبقت بذراعي حولها بقوة ... 
" رغد ... رغد صغيرتي ... أنا هنا ... أنا هنا عزيزتي " 
رغد كانت تحاول أن تتكلم لكنها لم تستطع من شدة الذعر ... 
كانت ترتجف بين يدي ارتجاف الزلزال المدمر ... كانت تحاول النطق باسمي لكن لم تستطع النطق بأكثر من 
" و ... و ... و "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

انهمرت دموعي كالشلال و أنا أضغط عليها و هي تضغط علي و تتشبث بي بقوة و أشعر بأصابعها تكاد تخترق جسدي فيما ترفع رجليها للأعلى كأنما تتسلقني خشية أن تلامس رجلها الأرض و تفقدها الأمان ... 
" أنا معك عزيزتي لا تخافي ... معك يا طفلتي معك ... " 
حاولت أن أبعد رأسها قليلا عني حتى أتمكن من رؤية عينيها و إشعارها بالأمان ، لكنها بدأت بالصراخ و تشبثت بي بقوة أكبر و أكبر كأنها تريد أن تدخل بداخلي ... 
" وليد ! لديك امتحان مهم ! هل ستضيّع الفرصة ؟ " 
قال هذا عمّار الوغد و أطلق ضحكة كبيرة ... 
انتابتني رغبة في تحطيمه ألا أن رغد عادت تصرخ حينما خطوت خطوة واحدة نحوه ... 
" خسارة يا وليد ! جرّب حظك في مصنع والدي ! " 
و ابتسم بخبث : 
" دفّعتك الثمن ... كما وعدت " 
ثم استدار و هم بركوب سيارته ... 
خطوت خطرة أخرى نحوه ، فأخذت رغد تصرخ بجنون : 
" لا .. لا .. لا .. لا .. لا " 
انثنى عمّار ليدخل السيارة ، ثم توقف ، و استقام ، و استدار نحوي و قال : 
" نسيت أن أعيد هذا " 
و من جيب بنطاله أخرج شريطا قماشيا طويلا ، و رماه في الهواء باتجاهي 
رقص الشريط كالحية في الهواء ، وأنا أراقبه ، في نفس اللحظة التي ظهرت فيها طائرة في السماء مخترقة قرص الشمس المعشية ، و دوت بصوتها في الأجواء ، فيما يتداخل صوتها مع صوت عمّار وهو يقول : 
" إلى الجحيم ! " 
ثم هبط الشريط المتراقص تدريجيا و بتمايل حتى استقر عند قدمي ّ ... 
ركزت نظري على الشريط ، لأكتشف أنه الحزام الذي تلفه رغد حول خصرها ، و التابع لزيها المدرسي الذي ترتديه الآن ... 
رفعت نظري ببطء و ذهول و صعق إلى وجه عمّار ، فحرك هذا الأخير زاوية فمه اليمنى بخبث إلى الأعلى في ابتسامة قضت علي ّ تماما ... و دمرتني تدميرا 
أبعدت وجه رغد عن كتفي و أجبرتها على النظر إلي ... فيما أنا عاجز عن رؤية شيء ... من عشي الشمس ... و هول ما أنا فيه ... 
لم أر إلا دمارا و حطاما و نارا و جحيما ... 
لهيبا ... و صراخا ... و دموعا تحترق ... و آمالا تتبعثر ... و أحلاما تظلم ... 
سوادا في سواد ... 
عند هذه اللحظة ، نزعت رغد عني عنوة ، و دفعت بها أرضا و نظرت من حولي فإذا بي أرى صخور كبيرة قربي ... 
التقطت واحدة منها ، و بسرعة لا تجعل مجالا للمح البصر بإدراكها ، و قوة لا تسمح لشيء بمعاكستها ، رميتها نحو عمار و هو يهم بركوب سيارته ، فارتطمت برأسه ... و صرخ ... و ترنح لثوان .. 
ثم هوى أرضا ...
و انتفض جسده ... 
و انتزعت روحه ... 
و إلى الجحيم ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

عند هذا الحد تنتهي الحلقه الخـــامسه



ترقبـــوا الحلقه الســـــادسه

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

حرام عليك ساقي العطاشى

كملها لاتتأخر شوقتني أبغى أعرف التكمله

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد
أرجووووووووووووووووووك

موطبيعيه تهبل تجنن

ساقـــــــــــــــــــــــــي طلبتك مو أني أختك

لاتتأخر في وضع التكمله 

وكلي شكر

أختك بســــــــــــــــــــــــــــومه الملهــــــــــــــــــــــــوفه

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشكوره على المتابعه

نواصل

الحلقةالسادسة
~ لا ترحل ~
*******
وقفت جامدا في مكاني ، و أنا أراقب عمّار يترنح ، ثم يهوي ، و تسكن حركاته ...
كان دوي الطائرة يزلزل طلبتي أذني ... دققت النظر إليه ... لم يحرّك ساكنا
رفعت قدمي بصعوبة و حثثتها على السير نحو عمّار
بصعوبة وصلت قربه فرأيت عينيه مفتوحتين ، و الدماء تسيل من أنفه ، و صدره
ساكنا عن أية أنفاس ...
أدركت ... أنه مات ... و إنني أنا ... من قتله
استدرت للخلف و عيناي تفتشان عن رغد ...
صغيرتي الحبيبة ...
مدللتي الغالية ...
مهجة قلبي ...
رأيتها تقف بذعر عند سيارتي ، و تنظر إلي و دموعها تنهمر بغزارة ، فيما يستلقي
حزامها القماشي على الرمال الناعمة بكل هدوء ...
بتثاقل و بطء ، بانهيار و ضعف شديدين ، سرت باتجاهها ...
نفذ كل ما كان في جسدي من طاقة ، فكأنما كنت أعمل على بطارية انتزعت مني
و تركتني بلا طاقة و لا حراك ...
في منتصف الطريق ، انهرت ...
خررت على الأرض كما تخر قطعة قماش كانت متدلية كالستار المثبت إلى الحائط
و ارتطمت ركبتاي بالرمال ... و هبطت أنظاري برأسي نحو الأرض ...
رفعت رأسي بصعوبة و نظرت إلى رغد ، و هي لا تزال واقفة في نفس الموضع و الوضع ...
بصعوبة فتحت ذراعي قليلا ، و قلت بصوت مخنوق خرج من رئتي :
" تعالي ... "
رغد نظرت إلي دون أن تتحرك ، فعدت أقول :
" تعالي ... رغد "
الآن ، أقبلت نحوي بسرعة ، و بقوة ارتمت في حضني و كادت تلقيني أرضا ...
طوّقتني بذراعيها بقوة ، و حين حاولت تطويقها أنا عجزت إلا عن رممي ذراعي
المنهارتين حولها بضعف
بكيت كثيرا ... و كثيرا جدا ...
لما ضاع ... و لما انتهى ..
و لما هو آت و محتوم ...
بقينا على هذا الوضع بضع دقائق ، لا أقوى على قول أو فعل شيء ... و السكون التام يسيطر على الأجواء ...
كان طريقا بريا موحشا ، و لم تمر بنا أية سيارة حتى الآن ...
استعدت من القوة ما أمكنني من تحريك يدي قليلا ، فجعلت أمسح على رأس طفلتي و أنا أقول بحرقة و مرارة :
" سامحيني يا رغد ... سامحيني ... "
رغد استردت أنفاسها التائهة ، و قالت و وجهها لا يزال مغمورا في صدري :
" دعنا نعود للبيت "
أبعدت رأسها قليلا عني و سمحت لأعيينا باللقاء ... و أي لقاء ؟؟
لقاء مبلل بسيول عارمة من الدموع الدامية
لم يجد لساني ما يستطيع النطق به ...
حاولت النهوض أخيرا ، و ذراعاي تجاهدان من أجل حمل الصغيرة ، ففشل
أطلقت صيحة حسرة و ألم مريرة تمنيت لو أنها زلزلت الكون كله ، و حطمت كل الأجرام و الكواكب و من عليها ... و محت الدنيا من الوجود ...
و طفلتي الصغيرة تبكي على صدري مذعورة فزعة ... و عدوّي الوغد جثة هامدة تقطر دما ... و حلمي الكبير قد ضاع و تلاشى كغبار عصفت به ريح غادرة ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و مصيري المجهول البعيد ... كما وراء الأفق ... و الساحة الخالية إلا من رغد وأنا ... و الشمس تشهد ما حدث و يحدث ... رفعت يدي إلى السماء ... و صرخت :
" يا رب .... "
استطعت أخيرا أن اشحن بالطاقة الكافية ، لأنهض و أحمل صغيرتي على ذراعي ، و أسير بها نحو السيارة ...
لم أجلسها على المقعد المجاور لا ، بل أجلستها ملتصقة بي ، فأنا لا أريد لبضع بوصات أن تبعدها عني ..
رن هاتفي المحمول ، و الذي كان في السيارة ، ألقيت نظرة لا مبالية على اسم المتصل الظاهر في الشاشة ، كان صديقي سيف ، أخذت الهاتف و أسكته ، و ألقيت به جانبا ... فكل شيء قد انتهى ...
انطلقت بالسيارة ببطء ، و أنا لا أعرف إلى أين أتجه ... فكل شيء أمامي كان مبهما و مجهولا ...
قطعت مسافة طويلة في اتجاهات متعددة ، و نار صدري تتأجج ، و دموعي عاجزة عن إطفاء شرارة واحدة منها ..
صغيرتي ، ظلت متشبثة بي ، لا تتكلم ، و تنحدر دمعة من عينها تخترق صدري و تمزق قلمي قبل أن ينتهي بها المصير إلى ملابسها المتعطشة لمزيد من الدموع ...
بعد فترة ، مررت في طريقي بحديقة عامة
و تصورا أي تصرف لا يمت لوضعي بصلة ، هو الذي بدر مني دون تفكير !
" رغد عزيزتي ، ما رأيك باللعب هنا قليلا ؟ "
رغد رفعت بصرها إلي ببراءة و شيء من الاستغراب ... فحتى على طفلة صغيرة محدودة المدارك ، لا يبدو هذا تصرفا طبيعيا ..
" سأشتري بعض البوضا لنا أيضا ! هيا بنا "
و أوقفت السيارة ، و فتحت الباب ، و نزلت و أنزلتها عبر الباب ذاته .
أمسكت بيدها و حثثتها على السير معي نحو مدخل الحديقة
هناك ، كان العدد القليل جدا من الناس يتنزهون ، مع أطفالهم الصغار ، فهو نهار يوم دراسي و حار ...
إنني اعرف أن صغيرتي تحب الأراجيح كثيرا ، لذا ، أخذتها إلى الأرجوحة و بدأت أؤرجحها بخفة ...
تخلخل الهواء ملابسها الغارقة في الدموع ، فجففها ، و صافحت وجهها الكئيب فأنعشته ...
تصوروا أنها ابتسمت لي !
عندما كانت رغد تبتسم ، فإن الدنيا كلها ترقص بفرح في عيني ّ و البهجة تجتاح فؤادي و أي غبار لأي هموم يتبعثر و يتلاشى ...
أما هذه الابتسامة ... فقد قتلتني ...
لم أع لنفسي إلا و الدموع تقفز من عيني ّ قفزا ، و أوصالي ترتجف ارتجافا ، و قلبي يكاد يكسر ضلوعي من شدة و قوة نبضاته ...
تبتسمين يا رغد ؟ بكل بساطة ... و كأن شيئا لم يكن !؟
ألا يا ليتني ... قتلتك يا عماّر يوم تعاركنا ...
ليتني قضيت عليك منذ سنين ...
ليتني أحرقتك قبل أن تحرق قلبي و تدمر ماضي و مستقبلي ... و تحطّم أغلى ما لدي ...
" وليد "
انتبهت على صوت رغد تناديني ، و أنا غارق في الحزن المرير ...
مسحت دموعي بلا جدوى ، فالسيل منهمر و الدمعة تجر الدمعة ...
" نعم غاليتي ؟ "
" هل نشتري البوضا الآن ؟ "
أغمضت عيني ...
و أوقفت الأرجوحة شيئا فشيئا ، فنزلت و استدارت إلي ... فأخذتها في حضني و قلت باكيا و مبتسما :
" نعم يا صغيرتي ، سنشتري البوضا و أي شيء تريدينه ... و كل شيء تتمنينه ...
أي شيء أيتها الحبيبة ... أي شيء ... أي شيء ... "
و انخرطت في بكاء قوي ...
رغد ، تبدلت تعابير وجهها و قالت و هي تندفع للبكاء :
" لا تبكي وليد أرجوك "
و أجهشت بكاءا هي الأخرى ...
جذبتها إلى صدري و طوقتها بحنان و عاطفة ممزقة ... و بكينا سوية بكاءا يعجز اللسان عن وصفه ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و القلب عن تحمله ..
و الكون عن استيعاب فيض عبره
و امتزجت دموعنا ...
و لو مر أحد منا لبكى ...
و لو شهدتم بكاءنا لخررتم باكيين ...
ألا و حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل ....
بعد ذلك ، مسحت دموعها و دموعي ، و ابتسمت لها :
" إلى البوضا الآن ! "
حملت الطفلة الصغيرة الحجم الخفيفة الوزن الضئيلة الجسم البريئة الروح على ذراعي ، فهي تحب ذلك ...
و أنا سأفعل كل ما تحبه و تريده ... و لو أملك الدنيا و ما عليها لقدمتها لها فورا ...
قبل الرحيل ...
و هل سيعوّض ذلك شيئا ...؟؟
اشترينا البوضا ، و جلسنا نتناولها قرب النافورة ، و حين فرغت من نصيبها اشتريت لها واحدا آخر ...
و كذلك ، أطعمتها البطاطا المقلية فهي تحبها كثيرا !
أطعمتها بيدي هاتين ...
نعم ... بهاتين اليدين اللتين كثيرا ما اعتنتا بها ... في كل شيء ...
و اللتين قتلتا عمّار قبل قليل ...
و اللتين ستكبلان بالقيود ، و تذهبان إلى حيث لا يمكنني التكهن ...
جعلتها تلعب بجميع الألعاب التي تحبها ، دون قيود و دون حدود ، بل ركبت معها و للمرة الثانية في حياتها ذلك القطار السريع الذي جربنا ركوب مثيله قبل 3 سنوات ...
و كم أسعدتها التجربة الثانية !
نعم ... ببساطة ... أسعدتها !
كأي طفلة صغيرة وجدت فرصة لتلهو ... دون أن تدرك حقائق الأمور ...
لهونا كثيرا ... ، و حين اقترب الموعد الذي يفترض أن أكون فيه عند مدرسة رغد و دانة ، في انتظار خروجهما " عزيزتي ، سنذهب لأخذ دانة من المدرسة ، لا تخبريها عن أي شيء "
نظرت رغد إلي باستفهام ، أمسكت بكتفيها و قلت مؤكدا :
" لا تخبري أحدا عن أي شيء ، أنا سأخبرهم بأنك لم تشائي الذهاب للمدرسة فأخذتك معي ... اتفقنا رغد ؟ عديني بذلك ؟ "
و ضغط على كتفيها و بدا الحزم في عيني ... فقالت :
" حسنا "
قلت مؤكدا :
" أخبريهم فقط أنك ذهبت معي ، و نمت أثناء الطريق و لا تعلمين أي شيء آخر ... لا تأتي بذكر أي شيء آخر رغد ... فهمت ِ عزيزتي ؟ "
" نعم "
" عديني بذلك يا رغد ... عديني "
" أعدك ... وليد "
" إذا أخلفت وعدك ، فإنني سأرحل و لن أعود إليك ثانية "
توجم وجهها ، ثم أمسكت بيدي و شدّت قبضتها بقوة و اغرورقت عيناها بالدموع و تعابيرها بالفزع و قالت :
" لا لا ترحل وليد . أرجوك . لا تتركني . أعدك . أعدك "
وصلنا إلى البيت أخيرا ، بدا الوضع شبه طبيعي ، إلا من سكون غريب من قبل رغد و التي يفترض بها أن تكون مرحة ...
الكل عزا ذلك للحزن الذي يعتريها بسبب سفري المرتقب .
سألتني أمي :
" كيف كان الامتحان ؟ "
قلت :
" سأخبرك بعد الغذاء "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و تركت العائلة تنعم بوجبة هنيئة أخيرة ...
بعد ذلك ، ذهبت إلى غرفة والدي ّ في وقت قيلولتهما الصغيرة ...
" والدي ... والدتي ... لدي ما أخبركما به "
بدا القلق على وجهيهما ، و تلعثمت الكلمات على لساني...
أمي ، حين لاحظت حالتي المقلقة قالت :
" هل الامتحان .... ؟؟ "
قلت :
" لم أحضر الامتحان "
اندهشا و تفاجأا ...
قال والدي :
" لم تحضره ؟ كيف ؟؟ لماذا ؟؟ ماذا حصل ؟؟ "
نظرت إليهما ، و سالت دموعي ... و انهرت ... و طأطأت رأسي للأرض ...
هتفت أمي بقلق و فزع :
" وليد ؟؟ "
أخذت نفسا عميقا ... و رفعت بصري إليهما و بلسان مرتجف و جسد يرتعش و شفتين مترددتين قلت :
" لقد .... قتلت عمّار "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
الهاتف المحمول الخاص بعمار، و الرقم الأخير الذي تم طلبه ، و الأخير الذي تم استقباله فيه ، و توقيت الاتصال ، و توقيت حدوث الوفاة ، و العراك الذي حصل مؤخرا بيني و بينه و تدخلت فيه الشرطة ، و عدم حضوري للامتحان ، كلها أمور قد قادت الشرطة إلي ّ بحيث لم يكن اعترافي ليزيدهم يقينا بأنني الفاعل ...
بقي ... شيء حيّرهم ... تركته ساكنا في قلب الرمال ...
حزام رغد
ما سر وجوده هناك ... ؟؟
أنكرت أي صلة لرغد بالموضوع بتاتا ، و لدى استجوابها أخبرتهم أنها لا تعرف شيئا ، حسب اتفاقنا
سيف أيضا تم التحقيق معه ، و أكد للشرطة أنه حين اتصل بي كنت على مقربة من المبنى حيث قاعة الامتحان
و ظل السؤال الحائر :
لماذا عدت أدراجي ؟
ما الذي دفعني للذهاب إلى شارع المطار ، و الشجار مع عمّار ، و من ثم قتله
لماذا قتلت عمّار ؟؟
ما الذي أخفيه عن الجميع ؟؟
والد صديقي سيف كان محاميا تولى الدفاع عني في القضية ، باعتبار أنني قتلته دون قصد ... و أثناء شجار ... و بدافع كبير أصر على كتمانه ...
و سأظل أكتمه في صدري ما حييت ... فإن هم حكموا بإعدامي ... أخبرت أمي قبل تنفيذ الحكم ...
و إن عشت ، سأقتل السر في صدري إلى أن أعود ... من أجل صغيرتي ...
تعقدت الأمور و تشابكت ... و ظلّ الغامض غامضا و المجهول مجهولا ،
و حكم علي ّ بالسجن لأمد بعيد ...
" أمي ... أرجوك ... لا تخبري رغد بأنني ذهبت للسجن ... اخبريها بأنني سافرت لأدرس ... و سأعود حالما أنتهي ... و قولي لها أن تنتظرني "
" أبي ... أرجوك ... لا تقسو على رغد أبدا ... اعتنوا بها جيدا جميعكم ...
فأنا لن أكون موجودا لأفعل ذلك "
كان ذلك في لقائي الأخير بوالدي ّ ، قبل أن يتم ترحيلي إلى سجن العاصمة ، حيث سأقضي سنوات شبابي و زهرة عمري فيه ... بدلا من الدراسة في الجامعة ... و أعود إن قدرت لي العودة خريج سجون بدلا من خريج جامعات ... و بمستقبل أسود منته ، بدلا من بداية حياة جديدة و أمل ...
هكذا ، انتهت بي الأحلام الجميلة ...
هكذا ، أبعدت عن رغد ... محبوبتي الصغيرة ، و لم يبق لي منها إلا صورتين كنت قد وضعتهما في محفظتي قبل أيام ...
و ذكريات لا تنسى أحملها في دماغي و أحلم بها كل ليلة ...
و صورتها الأخيرة مطبوعة في مخيلتي و هي تقول :
" لا لا ترحل وليد . أرجوك . لا تتركني "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

انتهت هذه الحلقه السادسه

انتظروا الحلقه السابعه

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقةالسابعة
~ و بئس الحياة ~
*********
لأن أخي وليد لم يعد موجودا ، فسأخبركم أنا ببعض ما حدث في بيتنا بعد المصيبة العظمى .
لم يكن تقبل أي منا لا أنا و لا والديّ أو دانة أو رغد لغياب وليد بالشيء السهل مطلقا
و خصوصا رغد ، فهي متعلقة به كثيرا و رحيله أحدث كارثة بالنسبة لها
مرضت رغد في بداية الأمر بشكل ينذر بالخطر .
وليد قبل أن يخرج مع أبي من المنزل ذلك اليوم إلى حيث لم نكن نعلم ، مر بغرفة رغد و قد كانت مقيلة بعد الظهيرة 
أظنه ظل ّ يبكي هناك لفترة طويلة ...
فتش جيوبه ثم أخرج مجموعة من تذاكر ألعاب حديقة الملاهي ، و وضعها إلى جانبها كما وضع ساعة يده ... ثم قبل جبينها و غادر
أتى إلينا واحدا واحدا و جعل يعانقنا بحرارة و دموع مستمرة ...
عندما سألت دانة :
" إلى أين تذهب يا وليد ؟؟ "
أجاب أبي :
" سيسافر ليدرس كما تعلمون "
الذي نعلمه أن موعد السفر لم يكن في ذلك اليوم ... و لو يكن قد تحدد
إنني لم أعرف أنه في السجن غير اليوم التالي ، و قد أجبرت على كتم السر هذا عن الصغيرتين .
صحيح أنني تمنيت أن يهلك عمّار لحظة أن سحر مني و جعل الناس من حولي يضحكون علي ، ألا أنني لم أتمنى أن يكون شقيقي الأكبر و أخي الوحيد هو من يهلكه...
خلال السنوات الماضية ، كثيرا ما كان الشجار ينشب بينهما و عراكنا الأخير لم يكن غير حلقة من السلسلة ...
خاتمة السلسلة
الحلقة الأخيرة ...
فيما كنا جالسين في غرفة المعيشة بعد مغادرة أبي و وليد وصلنا صراخ غير طبيعي من غرفة رغد
أسرعنا جميعا نحوها فوجدناها في حالة فظيعة من الذعر و الخوف ... و تصرخ " وليد ... وليد ..."
تلت ذلك مرات و مرات و حالات و حالات من الذعر و الفزع و الانهيار التي أودت بصحة الصغيرة لأسابيع ...
في كل يوم ، بل كل ساعة ، تقوم رغد بالاتصال بهاتف وليد لكن دون جدوى
" لقد قال انه سينتظر اتصالي كل يوم "
لقد كانت تعتقد أنه سافر ..
" أنا وفيت بوعدي ... يجب أن يفي بوعده "
و الكثير من الهلاوس و الوساوس ... و التصرفات الغير طبيعية التي صدرت منها ...
و بدلا من أن تكبر ... أظنها صغرت و عادت للوراء ست سنين ، أي كما جاءتنا أول مرة ...
بكاء مستمر ، و خوف لا مبرر له ، تشبث جنوني بأمي ، حتى في النوم .
رفضت الذهاب للمدرسة أول الأيام ، كثيرا ما كانت تدخل غرفة وليد و تستلقي على سريرة و تبدأ بالبكاء ثم الصراخ ، حتى اضطرت والدتي لقفل تلك الغرفة لحين إشعار آخر ...
توالت الأيام ، و بدأت حالتها تهدأ شيئا فشيئا ، و تعتاد فكرة أن وليد لم يعد موجودا ، و أنه سيعود بعد زمن طويل أما تذاكر اللعب ، فحين أردت أخذها ذات مرة لتلهو في الحديقة ، رفضت ... و قالت :
" سأذهب مع وليد حينما يعود "
و أما الساعة ، فلا تزال تحتفظ بها بين أشيائها النفيسة ...
" سأعيدها لوليد حين يعود "
لأنه نقل إلى سجن العاصمة ، فإننا لاقينا بعض الصعوبات في زيارته ، خصوصا و أوضاع البلد تدهورت كثيرا و الحرب اشتدت و الدمار حل و انتشر و حطّم ما حطم من المباني و الأراضي و الشوارع ... و كل شيء ، و اضطررنا لترك منزلنا و الانتقال لمدينة أخرى ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
في كل يوم ، و بين الفينة و الأخرى يزج بشخص جديد في السجن .
في الفترة الأخيرة ، كان معظم السجناء من مرتكبي الجرائم السياسية
أو المتهمين بها ظلما .
كنت أنا أصغر الموجودين سنا ، إذ أنني لم أبلغ العشرين بعد و كان وجودي بين السجناء مثيرا للاهتمام .
تعرفت على ( زميل ) يدعى نديم .

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

نديم هذا كان متهما بإحدى الجرائم السياسية و قد حكم عليه بسنوات طويلة من السجن و الحرمان من الحياة ...
" و من يعتني بزوجتك و ابنتك الآن ؟ "
سألته أثناء حديث لنا ، و هل كنا نملك غير الأحاديث ؟؟
أجابني :
" ليس لدي الكثير من الأقارب ، ألا أنني اعتقد أنهما ستلجأان إلى أخي غير الشقيق ( عاطف ) فهو مقتدر ماديا و يستطيع مساعدتهما ـ إن قبل
و اكتشفت فيما بعد ، أن عاطف هذا لم يكن غير والد عمّار الذي قتلته !
الذي جعل الأمر يمر مرور الكرام هو أن نديم لم يكن على علاقة وطيدة بأخيه غير الشقيق عاطف او ابنه المتوفى عمّار ...
و الذي حدث هو أننا مع الوقت أصبحنا صديقين حميمين رغم ذلك .
لقد كان هو الداعم الوحيد لي و المشجع على عيشة السجن المريرة ...
و أي مر ؟؟
أي عذاب ؟
أي ضياع ...؟؟
في كل ليلة ، اضطجع على السرير الضيق المهترىء المتسخ ، عوضا عن سريري الواسع المريح ، و أغطي جسدي المنهك بأغطية بالية ممزقة ، بدلا من البطانيات الناعمة النظيفة ...
اغمض عيني ّ و أفكر ... و أتذكر ... و أبكي ...
أخرج الصورتين من تحت الوسادة القديمة المسطحة، و أحدق بهما ...
هنا ، يقف أفراد عائلتي جميعا ، هذا أبي ... هذه أمي ... هذا شقيقي سامر ، و هذه الندبة التي شوّهت وجهه منذ ذلك اليوم ... و هذه دانة ... بظفيرتيها المتدليتين على كتفيها ...
و هذه ... هذه ...
من هذه ؟؟
إنها دنياي ...
حبيبتي الصغيرة المدللة ...
طفلتي الغالية ...
نبضة قلبي ... رغد
تقف إلى جانبي ممسكة برجلي ...
كانت تريد مني أن أحملها ألا أنني فضلت أن نلتقط الصورة و هي واقفة إلى جواري ...
و في هذه الصورة ... مع دفتر تلوينها ...
ما أجملها .. و ما أجمل شعرها الخفيف الناعم ... كم أحب أن أمسح على رأسها ... ما أنعم هذا الملمس ...
مسحت بيدي ... شعرت بخشونة ...
خشونة السرير الذي ألقي بجسدي عليه ...
خشونة الواقع الذي أعيشه ...
رفعت يدي و أخذت أحدق براحتي ...
و أرى ما علق بها من غبار و حبات رمل تملأ السرير ...
صرخت ...
صرخت فجأة رغما عني ...
" رغد ... أعيدوني إلى رغد ... أخرجوني من هنا ... "
في الصباح ... أنهض عن سريري بكل كسل و كل ملل و إحباط
فأنا سأنتظر دوري في طابور السجناء الذاهبين إلى دورات المياه ، ثم أخرج من ذلك المكان البغيض و أنا أشعر أنني كنت أكثر نظافة قبل دخولي إليه ، و أذهب إلى حيث يقدّم لنا فطور الصباح ... و أي فطور ...
عوضا عن شاي أمي و أطباقها الشهية اللذيذة ، التي أتناولها عن آخرها ، يقدم لنا مشروبا سيء الطعم ، لا أستطيع الحكم عليه بأنه شاي أو قهوة أو أي مشروب آخر ...
و أجبر معدتي الجوفاء على هضم طعام رديء لا طعم له و لا رائحة ، حتى إنني أترفع عن مضغه و ازدرده ازدرادا و يبدأ يوم فارغ لا أحداث فيه ... تمر الساعة تلو الأخرى دون أن يكون هناك أي تغيير ... لا مدرسة أذهب إليها ... لا رفاق أتصل بهم ... لا أهل أتبادل الأحاديث معهم ... و لا أطفال أرعاهم و أعلمهم ... و لا رغد تظهر فجأة عند باب غرفتي و تقول :
" وليــــــــــد ... لوّن معي ! "
آه يا رغد ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ما الذي تفعلينه الآن ؟
ما الذي فعلته بعد غيابي ؟
هل يعتنون بك جيدا ؟؟
رغد ...
أكاد أموت شوقا إليك ...
ليتك تقفزين من مخيلتي و تظهرين أمامي ، كما كان يحدث سابقا ....
" أخرجوني من هنا ... أخرجوني من هنا .. "
لو لم يكن نديم موجودا ، أظن ... أنني كنت سأصاب بالجنون .
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
اليوم سيأتي أهلي لزيارتي حسب الاتفاق .
في مثل هذا اليوم أكون أنا محلقا في السماء و في حالة توتر مستمرة ...
أهلي بعد أن كانوا يزورونني 3 مرات في الأسبوع ، اقتصروا على واحدة بسبب صعوبة الحضور و مشقة المشوار أذرع الغرفة ذهابا و إيابا في توتر شديد ... منتظرا لحظة مجيئهم .
" ما بك يا وليد ! اجلس ! ألم تتبع من المشي ذهابا و عودة ؟ لقد أصبتني بالدوار ! "
" لا أستطيع التوقف يا نديم ... والداي و أخي سامر سيحضرون في أية لحظة ! أنا مشتاق لهم كثيرا جدا "
" على الأقل ... أنت لديك من يزورك ! أما أنا فلا علم لي بحال زوجتي و ابنتي ... ربما أصابهما مكروه "
التفت إلى نديم و أنا مندهش من صبر هذا الرجل و قدرته على التحمل ...
من هذا الرجل العظيم ، تعلّمت أشياء كثيرة ... و أدين له بالكثير ...
قلت :
" لا بد أنهما لم تحصلا على تصريح لزيارتك ... خصوصا و أنت ( مجرم سياسي ) و يخشى منك ! "
ابتسم نديم ، و قال مازحا :
" نعم ! فأنا ألعب بمصير دولة و شعب كامل ، لا رجل واحد !
لم لا تعمل معي بعد خروجنا من هنا ؟ "
" بعد خروجي من هنا ، فإن آخر شيء أفكر به هو العودة ! أبقني بعيدا عن السياسة و الدولة و الشعب ... إنني فقط أريد العودة إلى أهلي ... "
نعم ، فمن يجرّب عيشة كهذه لا يمكن أن يسلك طريقا قد يعيده إليها .
هنا ، فُتح الباب ، فاقشعر بدني و تأهبَت أذناي لسماع ما سيقوله الحارس ...
ربما جاء دوري للزيارة ...
وقفنا جميعا ، أنا و نديم و جميع من كان معنا لدى سماعنا جلبة و ضوضاء قادمة من ناحية الباب ، و من ثم رؤيتنا للحراس و الضباط يدخِلون ثلاثة من الرجال المكبلين بالحديد إلى داخل السجن ، و يدفعون بهم دفعا و ينهالون عليهم بالضرب العنيف ...
لقد كان مشهدا مريعا هزّ قلوبنا جميعا ، و حين قاوم أحدهم رجال الشرطة و حاول مهاجمته ، رُمي بالرصاص ... و خر صريعا .
حمل بعض الحراس الجثة و أبعدوها خارج الزنزانة ، فيما واصل بعضهم ضرب الرجلين الآخرين حتى أفقدوهما الوعي ...
كان منظرا فظيعا جفلت أفئدتنا و اكفهرت وجوهنا لدى رؤيته ...
ترك الضباط و الحراس السجينين الجديدين ، و غادروا .
وقفت جامدا في مكاني لا أقوى على الحراك ، بعد أن كنت في قمة النشاط و الحركة ، أجول بالغرفة دون سكون ....
اقترب بعض الزملاء من الرجلين و حملوهما إلى سريرين متجاورين ، و اعتنوا بهما حتى أفاق أحدهما ، و علمنا منه أنهم ـ أي الثلاثة ـ ( متهمون بجرائم سياسية ) و محكوم عليهم بالإعدام .
أخبرنا المجرم الجديد هذا عن الأوضاع التي ازدادت تدهورا بشكل كبير جدا ، و أنه تم القبض على مجموعة كبيرة جدا من الشبان بتهم سياسية مختلفة و زج بهم في السجون ، في انتظار حكم الموت ، و أن عدد القتلى من جنود الحرب و كذلك من عامة الناس في ازدياد مطرد ، و أن الحرب حامية الوطيس و المقابر ممتلئة و الفوضى تعم البلاد ...
بقيت واقفا عند الباب أنتظر ... الوقت يمر و أهلي لم يحضروا ... فهل أعاقهم شيء ؟ أم هل أصابهم مكروه لا قدّر الله ؟
نديم كان يراقبني ، و كلما التفت إليه التقت نظراتنا ، أنا في قلق ، و هو يصبّر ... و كلما التفت إلى الناحية الأخرى ، وقع بصري على الدماء المراقة على الأرض ... فأرفع بصري في ذعر نحو السقف ، فأرى مجموعة من حشرات الجدران تتجوّل بلا رادع ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

فأشعر باختناق في صدري ، و أحاول شهق نفس عميق ، فتنجذب إلى أنفي روائح كريهة مختلطة ، مزيج من روائح العرق ... و الدماء ... و الأنفاس ...
و بقايا الطعام المتعفن في سلة المهملات ... و دخان السيجارة التي يدخنها الحارس خلف الباب ...
" أين والداي ؟ لماذا لم يحضرا ؟ أخرجوني من هنا ... لم أعد أحتمل ... أخرجوني من هنا ... "
انهرت و أنا ابكي كطفل أضاع والديه في متاهة ، فأقبل نديم نحوي يواسيني ، بينما أطلق مجموعة من السجناء هتافات الانزعاج و الاستياء أو السخرية مني
و من بكائي و نحيبي المتكرر ...
إنني ابن العز و النعمة و الرخاء ...
و قد تربيت في بيت نظيف وسط عائلة راقية محترمة ... كيف لي أن أتحمّل عيشة كهذه ، و لدهر طويل ، لمجرد أنني قلت شخصا يستحق الموت ؟
لم يحضر والداي في ذلك اليوم ، و لا اليوم الذي يليه ، و لا الأسبوع الذي يليه ، و لا الشهر الذي يليه ، و لا السنين التي تلته واحدة تلو الأخرى ....
أصبحت منقطعا بشكل نهائي عن أهلي و عن الدنيا بأسرها
اعتقد أن مكروها قد ألم بهم ، و لا أستبعد أن يكونوا قتلوا في الحرب ...
الشخص الوحيد الذي حضر لزيارتي بعد عامين كان صديقي القديم سيف .
" لا أصدق أنك تذكرتني ! لا بد أنني أحلم ؟ "
قلت ذلك ، و أنا مطبق بكل قوتي على صديقي ، كمن يمسك بخيال يخشى ذهابه ...
" لم أنسك أيها العزيز ... إنني عدت للبلد بصعوبة قبل أيام ، فكما تعلم كنت مسافرا للدراسة في الخارج ... أوضاع البلد لم تسمح لي بالعودة قبل الآن "
سألته بلهفة و خوف :
" و أهلي ؟ عائلتي ؟ ما هي أخبارهم ؟؟ أما زالوا أحياء ؟ لماذا لا يزورونني ؟ "
سيف طأطأ برأسه و تنهد بمرارة ، فأغمضت عيني ّ و وضعت يدي فوقهما لأتأكد من أن الخبر المفجع لن يصلني سيف ربت على كتفي و قال :
" لا علم لي بأخبارهم يا وليد ... إذ يبدو أنهم اضطروا للرحيل عن المدينة و ربما سافروا لمكان بعيد ... و لم يتمكنوا من العودة ... "
تأوهت ...
و شعرت بشيء يخترق صدري فتألمت ... تهت بعيدا ...
هل انتهى كل شيء ؟
أمي و أبي ...
سامر و دانة ...
و الحبيبة رغد ...
حياتي كلها ...
هل انتهى كل ذلك ..؟؟
شعر سيف بألمي فعانقني بعاطفة ملتهبة ... و قال :
" سأحاول تقصي أخبارهم يا وليد ... الدنيا في الخارج مقلوبة رأسا على عقب ... ربما تكون أنت قد نجوت بدخولك هذا السجن ! "
أبعدت سيف عني قليلا بما يسمح لأعيننا باللقاء ...
قلت :
" أريد أن أخرج من هنا ... "
أمسك سيف بيدي و شدّ عليها ... عيناه تقولان أن الأمر ليس بيده ...
قلت :
" سيف ... سيف أنت لا تعلم كم الحياة هنا سيئة ! إنهم ... إنهم يا سيف يضعون الحشرات عمدا في طعامنا و يجبروننا على قضم أظافرنا ... و المشي حفاة في دورات المياه القذرة !
سيف ... إنهم لا يوفرون لنا الأشياء الضرورية كالمناديل و شفرات الحلاقة !
أنظر كيف أبدو ؟ ألست مزريا ؟
عدا عن ذلك ، فهم يضربون و بعنف كل من يبدي استياء ً أو يتذمر !
زنزانتي يا سيف ... لا يوجد فيها فتحة غير الباب المقفل ... لا هواء و لا نور إنني مشتاق إلى الشمس ... إلى الهواء النقي ... إلى أهلي ... إلى الحياة ... إلى كل شيء حرمت منه ... أبسط الأشياء التي تجعلني أحس بأنني بشر ... مخلوق كرّمه الله ! إلى ... فرشاة أسنان نظيفة أنظّف بها أسناني ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و لو كنت استمررت في وصف حالي له ، لكان فقد وعيه من الذهول ... ألا أنني توقفت حين شعرت بيده ترتخي من قبضها على يدي و رأيت الدموع تتجمع في مقلتيه منذرة بالهطول ...
أغمضت عيني ّ بحسرة و أنا أتخيل و أقارن بين حياتي في البيت ، و حياتي في هذه المقبرة ... و جاء طيف رغد و احتل مخيلتي ...
الآن ...
أراها و هي تقول في لقائنا الأخير :
" لا ترحل ... لا تتركني "
و تتلاشى هذه الصورة ، ثم تظهر صورتها و هي مذعورة و ترتجف بين ذراعي ، ذلك اليوم المشؤوم ....
ثم تظهر صورة عمّار ، و ابتسامته الخبيثة لحظة رميه الحزام في الهواء ...
" إلى الجحيم ... "
قلت دون وعي مني :
" كان يجب أن أقتله ... و لو يعود للحياة ... لقتلته ألف مرّة ... "
انتبه صديقي سيف من شروده و تخيله لحالتي الفظيعة ، قال :
" لماذا ؟ "
نظرت إله ، بصمت موحش ... فعاد يقول :
" لماذا يا وليد ؟... الذي دفعك لان ترمي بنفسك في حياة كهذه لابد أنه ...؟؟ "
و لم يتم جملته ، استدرت موليا إياه ظهري ...
تماما كما استدرت حين سألني يوم الحادث .
سيف لم يصبه اليأس مني ... قال :
" أخبرني يا وليد ... فقد يكون أمرا يقلب الموازين و يخرجك من هنا بمدة أقصر ... والدي أكد لنا ذلك فيما مضى و قد يستطيع إعادة النظر في قضيتك بشكل ما ... "
بدا و كأن قلبي قد تعلّق بأمل الخروج ... و البحث عن أهلي و العودة إليهم ...
و لكن ... ألم يفت الأوان ...؟؟
" وليد ... "
استدرت لأواجه سيف ... كانت نظرات الرجاء تملأ عينيه ... إنه الوحيد الذي أتى ليزورني من بين أصحابي و أهلي و الناس أجمعين ...
" لماذا وليد ...؟ "
" سيف ... "
" كنتَ على وشك الوصول لقاعة الامتحان ... ما الذي أخبرك به ، ثم أجبرك على ترك الامتحان و الذهاب إلى تلك المنطقة ؟ و بالتالي ... قتله ؟؟ "
" كان يجب أن أقتله ... "
" لماذا قل ؟ أخبرني ... "
" لأنه ... "
" أجل ..؟؟ "
" لأنه ... ... لأنه اختطف صغيرتي رغد ... و هددني بإيذائها ما لم أسرع بالحضور لتلك المنطقة ... "
أصيب سيف بالذهول ... و اتسعت حدقتا عينيه و انفغر فاه مصعوقا ...
قال ، دون أن تتلامس شفتاه :
" و ... ؟ "
" و انتهى كل شيء .... "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقةالثامنة
~ نهاية وليد ~
********
ذات يوم ...
و فيما كنا أنا و نديم و بعض شركاء الزنزانة نسلي أنفسنا باللعب بالحصى ، و هي لعبة سخيفة اخترعناها من أجل قطع الوقت الذي لا ينتهي ، و كنا نسر أو نتظاهر بالسرور أو نقنع أنفسنا به ، فتح الباب و دخل مجموعة من العساكر .
توقفنا جميعا عن اللعب ، و انسابت أنظارنا نحوهم . لم نكن نشعر بأي طمأنينة لدى دخول إي منهم ... فمجيئهم ينذر بالشر و الخطر
بدأ العساكر يجولون بأبصارهم فيما بيننا بازدراء و تقزز . ثم تقدم أوسطهم خطوة للأمام و قال :
" نديم وجيه "
و جعل ينقل بصره من واحد لآخر ...
نديم أجاب بعد برهة :
" أنا "
استدار العسكري إلى رفاقه و أومأ إليهم
تقدّم اثنان منهم و أقبلا نحو نديم ... و قالا بحدة :
" انهض "
نهض نديم ببرود ، فإذا بهما يطبقان عليه بشراسة و يقودانه نحو الباب ...
نديم سار معهما دون مقاومة ، فيما كانت أفئدتنا وجلة متوقعة شرا .
لم ينبس أحدنا ببنت شفة ، و بقينا في صمت رهيب و نحن نراقب نديم بقلق ، فيستدير هذا الأخير ليلقي علينا نظرة و يبتسم ...
خرج العساكر بنديم و أقفلوا الباب و بقينا في صمت فظيع لبضع دقائق ...
كنت أنا أول من أصدر صوتا اخترق جدار الصمت الموحش حين قلت :
" إلى أين أخذوه ؟ "
هز البقية رؤوسهم في حيرة و تساؤل ...
مضت ساعتان أو أكثر و نحن في هدوء و قلق ... في انتظار عودة نديم و بدا أنه لن يعود ..
بدأت أذرع الزنزانة ذهابا و جيئة و أنا أدعو الله ألا يكون نديم قد أعدم ...
و بينما أنا كذلك ، إذا بالباب يفتح مجددا ، و يدخل اثنان من العساكر يحملان نديم و يلقيان به أرضا ، ثم ينصرفان أقبلنا بسرعة نحو نديم فإذا بالدماء تلطخ جسمه و ملابسه
و إذا بالجروح و الكدمات الملتهبة تغطي جسده ...
" نديم ! ماذا فعلوا بك ؟؟ "
صرخت في ذعر و أنا أرفع رأسه و أسنده على ركبتي ...
لم يكن نديم بقادر على الكلام من شدة الإعياء
و كان جليا لنا أنه تعرض لتعذيب شديد ...
تناوبنا جميعا في العناية به حتى بدأت الحياة تجري في عروقه .
أخبرنا فيما بعد بأنهم أوسعوه ضربا من أجل الإدلاء بمعلومات لا علم له بها ...
و أنهم في طريقهم لإعدامه حتما
في اليوم التالي ، حضر العساكر أيضا ، و ما أن دخلوا السجن حتى ارتعشت قلوبنا جميعا و اشرأبت أعناقنا و تعلقت أبصارنا بهم في حالة لا توصف من الذعر
في تلك اللحظة كنت أجلس جوار نديم أنظف بعض جروحه و بلا شعور مني أمسكت بذراعه بقوة خشية أن يأخذوه هتف أحدهم : 
" معتز أنور "
انتفضنا جميعا ، و كان معتز ، و هو أحد زملاء الزنزانة ، و أحد مجرمي السياسة، أكثرنا انتفاضا و ذعرا
صرخ معتز بفزع :
" لا "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و تقدم العساكر نحوه ، و هو يتراجع للوراء و يداه ترتجفان و العرق يغرق جسمه الهزيل ...
تقدم العساكر بلا رحمة و أمسكوا به و هو يصرخ و يقاوم في عجز ، و قادوه خارجا .
و ما هي إلا ساعة و نصف الساعة ، حتى أعيد إلينا بحالة سيئة ، مليئا بالجروح و الكسور أيضا .
أصبحنا نعيش حالة مستمرة من الخوف الشديد ، و لم يستطع أحدنا النوم بعدها .
و أصبحنا لمجرد سماعنا لأي صوت يصدر من ناحية الباب ، يركبنا الفزع المهول
و جاء اليوم التالي ، و جاء العساكر مجددا ...
كنا جميعا متكومين قرب بعضنا البعض ، و أعيننا محدقة بهم ، و كل منا في خشية من أن يكون التالي ...
" وليد شاكر "
عندما نطق باسمي صعقت ، بل و صعق جميع من معي ...
أخذ قلبي يخفق بعنف ، و أنا أراقب العساكر يتقدمون نحوي خطوة خطوة
صرخت :
" لكنني لست على علاقة بالسياسة "
لم أكد أنهي جملتي إلا و العساكر قد أمسكوا بي ...
حاولت سحب يدي من بين أيدهم بكل ما استطاعت عضلاتي إمدادي به القوة ...
و فشلت ...
" أنا هنا لجريمة قتل ... لا شأن لي بالسياسة "
حاولت مستميتا التخلص منهم و مقاومتهم دون جدوى
قادوني عنوة نحو الباب و لم يستطع أحد زملائي النطق بكلمة واحدة
و أنا أسحب إلى الخارج نظرت إلى نديم و قلت :
" ماذا سيفعلون بي ؟ ما الذي فعلته أنا ؟ "
نديم أغمض عينيه بقوة ، في أسف و ألم و كأنه يقول : أرثي لك ، ويل لك مما ستلقى ...
و لقيت ، ما لم ألقه في حياتي مطلقا ...
لقيت
أصنافا من العذاب التي أتوجع و أتلوّى من مجرد ذكرها ...
عذابا ... ينسي المرء اسمه و جنسه
تمنيت ساعتها ، لو أن أمي لم تلدني
لو أنني قتلت نفسي يوم قتلت عمّار
لو أن الله خلقني بلا أعصاب و إحساس ...
و لا قلب ...
و لو أن الدنيا خلت من اسم العذاب
و اسم السجون
و حتى من اسم رغد ...
الأوقات الوحيدة في حياتي كلها ، التي تمنيت فيها لو أن رغد لم تكن ... و لم توجد ...
أصبت بكسر في أنفي جعل شكله يتغير و تظهر انحناءة صغيرة أعلاه .
بقيت ممدا على سريري بلا حراك ليومين ، كان فيها من بقى من زملائي سالما يعتني بي ، و بنديم و معتز ، و اثنين آخرين ...
بعدها بأيام ، علمنا من الحارس أن اسمي قد أدرج خطأ ضمن قائمة المجرمين السياسيين !
مجرد خطأ ... !
كان ذلك بعد عدة أشهر من زيارة سيف الأولى و قبل أشهر أخرى من زيارته التالية و التي ابتدأها بقول :
" وليد ! ماذا فعلت بأنفك !؟ "
سردت على سيف ما حصل ، و وعدني بان يتم ذكر هذا في ملفي .
عندما سألته عما جد في موضوعي أخبرني بأن والده لا يزال يدرس الأمر ،
و لدى سؤالي عن أهلي قال :
" اختفوا ! "
زاد ذلك ضيقي و إحباطي الشديدين و قضى على بقايا الأمل بالخروج من هذا المكان ...
بدأت أؤمن بأنهم قد قتلوا جميعا في الحرب ... و إن كان الأمر كذلك ، فإنني لا أرغب في الخروج ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

بل أرغب في الموت ....
أحقا لم يعد لأهلي أي وجود ؟؟
أماتوا ؟
أم تخلوا عني ؟
أم ماذا ؟؟
و رغد ؟؟
ماذا حل برغد ؟؟
في تلك الليلة ، رأيت كابوسا أفزعني ...
رغد و سامر يلهوان بالدراجة الهوائية ، ثم يهويان في حفرة مليئة بالجمر المتقد
ثم تشتعل النيران و تكبر ، و تحرق منزلنا ...
و آتي صارخا أحاول إخراج رغد من الحفرة ...
و أمد يدي فإذا بي أخرج حزاما طويلا تأكله النيران ...
و أقرب وجهي من الحفرة ، فإذا بي أرى وجه عمّار في الداخل ، يبتسم ثم يقهقه
و أسمع صراخا يدوي السماء
صراخ رغد ...
" و ليـــــــــد ... أنا خائفة ... تعال "
أفقت من نومي مذعورا ، و العرق يبلل ملابسي و فراشي ، كما تبلل الدموع وجهي المفزوع ...
كنت أرتجف ، و أتنفس بصعوبة بالغة ... و بلا إدراك اهتف
" رغد ... رغد "
صديقي نديم أقبل نحوي و أخذ يهدئني و يطمئنني ...
" هوّن عليك يا وليد ... لم يكن إلا كابوسا "
لم أشعر بنفسي و أنا ارتمي على صدر نديم و أبكي بقوة و أهذي ...
" أريد العودة لأهلي ... دعوني أراهم و لو مرة واحدة ثم اقتلوني ... لا أريد الموت قبل ذلك ... أريد أن أحقق أحلامي ...
أريد أن أكمل دراستي ...
أريد العودة إلى رغد ...
كان يجب أن أقتله ...
انتظريني يا رغد فأنا قادم ... "
و نهضت كالمجنون ... و توجهت نحو الباب و أخذت أضربه بعنف و أصرخ :
" أخرجوني من هنا ... أخرجوني من هنا أيها الأوغاد "
لحق بي نديم ليمنعني من إثارة مشكلة ألا أنني أبعدته عني بركلة قوية من رجلي ... و ظللت أركل الباب بشدة و أنا مستمر في الصراخ ...
حضر مجموعة من الحراس و فتحوا الباب ، ثم انهالوا علي ضربا بعصيهم حتى شلوا حركتي ... و انصرفوا ...
لم يجرؤ أحد السجناء على فعل شيء حتى لا يلقى ذات المصير
و منع عني الطعام في اليوم التالي
تدهورت صحتي الجسدية و النفسية بشدة بعد تلك الليلة ، و قضيت عدة أسابيع طريح الفراش ...
و ربما هذا ما منع العساكر من تطبيق نظام التعذيب اليومي على جسدي ...
إلا إن أدركوا أنهم كانوا مخطئين !
جسدي ، و الذي كان ضخما و قويا ، تحول إلى عظام متراكمة فوق بعضها البعض
بلا حول و لا قوة ...
بعد فترة وجيزة ، صدر قرار يمنع زيارة السجناء ، و لم يعد سيف للظهور مجددا
و انتهى أملي الوهمي بالخروج من هنا ....
و استسلمت أخيرا لحياة السجون ....
حاولت أن أصف لكم بعض الذي قاسيته في ذلك السجن الذي قضيت فيه فترة شبابي اليافع ... و التي ضاعت سدا فترة جافة قاسية أكسبتني جفافا و خشونة لم أولد بهما و لم أتربى عليهما
و غيرت في بعض طباعي ، و بدأت أدخن السجائر

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كان الحارس يتصدق علينا بسيجارة واحدة ، ندور بها فيما بين شفاهنا جميعا ...
و تقتسم همومنا و نقتسم سمومها ....
و مر عام آخر ...
و أكثر ...
ألمّ المرض بصديقي نديم من جراء التعذيب المستمر ...
كان على فراشه ، و كنت اعتني بجروحه و إصاباته التي لم شملت حتى أطراف أصابعه ...
" وليد .. "
" نعم يا عزيزي ؟ "
" يجب أن تخرج من هنا ... "
قال نديم ذلك ثم رفع يده و مسح على رأسي ، ثم وضعها فوق كتفي .
" يجب أن تخرج من هنا يا وليد و إلا لقيت حتفك "
" إنني هالك لا محالة ... لا جدوى و لا أجمل ... "
" افعل شيئا يا وليد و غادر هذا المكان ... إنك لا زلت شابا صغيرا ... "
كنت الأصغر سنا بين الجميع ، و أكثرهم تذمرا و شكوى ، و بكاءا ، ألا أنني هدأت و استسلمت لما فرضته الأقدار علي ... و لم يعد الأمر يفرق معي ...
ابتسمت ابتسامة استهتار و سخرية ، و يأس ...
نديم كان ينظر إلي بعين عطف شديد و محبة أخوية ... قال :
" اسمعني يا وليد ...
لدي مزرعة في المدينة الشمالية ، حيث كنت أعيش مع ابنتي و زوجتي ...
متى ما خرجت من هنا ... فاذهب إليهما و أخبرهما بأنني كنت أفتقدهما كثيرا
و أنني بقيت على أمل العودة إليهما دون يأس لآخر لحظة في حياتي ... "
" نديم ... "
قاطعني قائلا :
" لا تنس ذلك يا وليد ... و إن احتاجتا مساعدة منك ... فأرجوك ... ابذل ما باستطاعتك "
أقلقتني الطريقة التي كان نديم يتحدث بها ، هززت رأسي و قلت :
" لماذا تقول ذلك يا نديم ...؟ "
و انتظرت أن يجيب
لكنه لم يجب ...
و تحركت يده الممدودة على كتفي ، ثم هوت للأسفل ... و ارتطمت بالفراش ... و سكنت سكون الموت ...
إنا لله ... و إنا إليه راجعون ....
بعد سنتين من ذلك ...
و في أحد الأيام ...
و فيما أنا مضطجع على سريري بكسل و عدم إكتراث ، أدخن بقايا السيجارة
بلا مبالاة ، و انظر إلى السقف و أرى الحشرات تتجول دون أن يثير ذلك أي اهتمام لدي ...
إذا بالباب يفتح ، ثم يدخل بعض الضباط
معظم زملائي وقفوا في قلق ...
أما أنا ، فلم أحرك ساكنا ... و بقيت أراقب سحابة الدخان التي نفثتها من صدري ترتفع للأعلى ... و تتلاشى ...
" وليد شاكر "
هتف أحد الضباط ...
فقمت بتململ و التفت إليه ببرود
لم يعد يهمني إن كان لدي أي درس جديد في الضرب أو غيره ...
عاد الضابط يهتف بحدّة :
" وليد شاكر "
نهضت عن فراشي و وقفت ازاء الضباط و أجبت بضجر :
" نعم ؟ "
و أقبل بعضهم نحوي ، فرميت بالسيجارة أرضا و سحقتها باستسلام ...
أمسكوا بي و قادوني نحو الباب ، فسرت بخضوع تام ...
عندما صرت أمام الضابط الذي ناداني ، رمقني بنظرة احتقار شديدة
و هي نظرة قد اعتدت عليها و لم تعد تؤثر بشعوري ...
قال :
" وليد شاكر ؟ "
أجبت :
" نعم أنا ، و لا علاقة لي بالسياسة ، أرجو أن تتاكد من ذلك جيدا "
رفع الضابط يده و صفعني على وجهي صفعة قوية كادت تكسر فكي ...
ثم قال :
" هذه تذكار "
التفت إلى زملائي و عيني تقدح بالشر ، و قابلتني نظراتهم بالتحذير ...
فكتمت ما في صدري ، ثم قلت :
" ثم ماذا ؟ "
ابتسم الضابط ابتسامة خبيثة دنيئة ، ثم قال :
" لاشيء ! فقط ... أطلقنا سراحك ! "

--------------------
انتهت الحلقه الثـــــامنه

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقةالتاسعة
~ ليلة لا تنسى ~
********
أخيرا جاء دوري !
صرتم تعرفونني جميعا ...
اسمي رغد ، و أنا يتيمة الأبوين أعيش في بيت عمّي الوحيد شاكر منذ الطفولة .
أنهيت دراستي الثانوية مؤخرا و أفكر في الالتحاق بكلية للفنون و الرسم . أعشق الرسم كثيرا و أنا ماهرة فيه .
الجميع يعرفني برغد المدللة ، حيث أنني تعودت منذ الصغر الحصول على كل ما أريد ، و بأي طريقة !
اليوم نقيم في منزلنا الصغير حفلة متواضعة بمناسبة تخرجي من المدرسة الثانوية . لم يتسن لنا إقامتها قبل الآن لأن والدتي ـ أي زوجة عمي ـ كانت متوعكة الصحة .
في الواقع ، صحة والدتي ليست على ما يرام منذ سنين ...
دانه تبالغ في وضع المساحيق لتبدو ملفتة للنظر !
رغم أنها لم تكن ترحب بفكرة الحفلة ، إذ أننا لم نقم حفلة عند تخرجها ، ألا أنها مصرة على سرقة الأضواء مني هذه الليلة !
" إنها حفلة بسيطة و لا تقتض منك كل هذا ! تبدين كعروس بكامل زينتها ! "
قلت لها و أنا واقفة أراقبها و هي ( مزروعة ) أمام المرآة منذ ساعات !
لم تلتفت إلي ، و قالت :
" ما دمنا قد دعوناهن، فلنبهرهن ! قد تعجب بي إحداهن فتخطبي لأخيها مثلا ! "
و ابتسمت بدهاء !
أنا أعرف من تقصد تحديدا ... لديها صديقة من عائلة ثرية جدا و شقيقها رجل تحلم نصف فتيات العالم بالزواج منه ، أما النصف الآخر فيبغضه بشدة !
إنه لاعب كرة قدم مشهور و صوره تملأ الصحف و المجلات و برامج التلفاز أيضا!
قلت :
" لا أعرف ما الذي يعجبكن في شخصية كهذه ! إنه حتى لا يتوقف عن توزيع الضحك و الابتسامات و كأنه مهرج نظرت إلي بحدة من خلال المرآة ، ثم قالت :
" على كل ٍ ، الأمر لا يعنيك فأنت أخذت نصيبك و انتهى دورك ! "
ثم انشغلت بتزيين خصلة من شعرها بسائل ملمّع ...
صرفت نظري عنها ، إلى يدي اليمنى ، بالتحديد إلى إصبعي البنصر ، و بمعنى أدق ، إلى خاتم الخطوبة الذي أضعه منذ سنين ...
بمجرد أن بلغت الرابعة عشر من عمري أي قبل ثلاث سنوات و أكثر ، تم عقد قراني على ابن عمي سامر ...
و بقينا مخطوبين حتى إشعار آخر .
سامر ... يكبرني بخمس سنوات تقريبا ، و ما أن تخرج من الثانوية حتى بادر بطلب الزواج مني
والدي ، بل و والدتي و دانة أيضا ... الجميع كان يريد ذلك ، فأنا أصبحت فتاة بالغة و لم يكن من الممكن بقائي و ابن عمي في بيت واحد دون حرج على كلينا
عدا عن ذلك ، فإن سامر يحبني بجنون !
كما و أنني كنت السبب في الحادث الذي شوه وجهه ، و قلل فرصه لنيل إعجاب الفتيات قطعا
أما أنا ، و بالرغم من كوني جميلة أيضا ، ألا أن هذا الخاتم يصرف الجميع عن الالتفات إلي ...
على أية حال نحن لا نفكر في الزواج الآن فسامر لا يزال يبحث عن وظيفة
و أنا أطمح إلى الحصول على شهادة جامعية ...
نبهتني دانة من شرودي الذي لاحظته من خلال انقطاعي عن التعليق المستمر على مظهرها
قالت :
" أين سرحت ؟ ألن تبدلي ملابسك ؟ إنهن على وشك الوصول ! "
غادرت غرفتها و اتجهت إلى غرفتي ، حيث ارتديت فستاني الجديد الرائع ... و الذي أضطر والدي لشرائه لي رغم ارتفاع ثمنه ، فقط لأنني قلت : أريده لي !
كان فستانا خمري اللون مطرزا بخيوط ذهبية ، طويل الذيل ، و بدون كمّين ، مما يسمح للندبة القديمة في ذراعي اليسرى بالظهور 
أكملت زينتي و تحليت بطقم العقد الذهبي الذي أهدتني إياه والدتي قبل أيام ...
حينما لففت السوار حول معصمي الأيسر ، لم يبدُ منظره متناسقا مع الساعة ...
إذ أن السوار ذهبي بينما الساعة فضية اللون ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

هممت بخلعها ، لكنني لم أستطع ... لا أريد أن أبقيها بعيدة عني في هذه الليلة ...
لطالما كانت قريبة مني و ملتصقة بي ...
لم أكن آبه لتعليقات زميلاتي المزعجة حول ارتدائي لساعة رجالية !
إنها شيء لا أستطيع التخلص منه ... تماما كهذه الندبة !
نزعت السوار الذهبي ، و حاولت لفه حول معصمي الأيمن ففشلت !
" سحقا ! "
صحت بغضب ، في ذات اللحظة الذي طرق فيها الباب ...
لابد أنها دانه جاءت تقارن بين مظهرينا كالعادة !
" ادخل "
قلت ذلك و أنا مازلت أحاول إغلاق السوار بيدي اليسرى حول معصمي الأيمن دون جدوى
" مساء الخير ! "
لم يكن هذا صوت دانه ، بل سامر
رفعت بصري إليه و باندفاع قلت :
" سامر ، هل لا أغلقت هذه قبل أن أحطمها ؟ "
و أقبلت نحوه أمد إليه بمعصمي الأيمن و بالسوار ...
" رويدك ! هاتي .. "
و أغلق السوار حول يدي اليمنى ، فسحبتها ألا أنه أمسك بها و قال :
" تبدين رائعة ! جدا "
تورد خداي خجلا .. ثم قلت :
" مساء النور ... ! هل قلت ُ ذلك ؟ "
ابتسم ، و قال :
" لا أظن ! "
" إذن مساء النور ! "
ثم سحبت يدي فأطلقها
توجهت إلى سريري ألملم الأشياء التي بعثرتها أثناء تزيين نفسي ، و دخل سامر و أغلق الباب ...
" رغد "
ناداني بصوت مرح و بابتسامة مشرقة ، و سعادة تملأ عينيه
" نعم ؟ "
أقبل نحوي ، و عاد يمسك بيدي و قال :
" لدي خبر سار جدا "
ابتسمت و قلت :
" هات ؟ "
" لقد عثرت على فرصة ذهبية للعمل في وظيفة مرموقة "
فرحت كثيرا ! قلت بسرور :
" حقا ! أوه أخيرا ... ممتاز ! "
شد سامر قبضته على يدي و قال منفعلا :
" أخيرا ! كم أنا سعيد و لا يتسع صدري لفرحتي هذه ! سأحصل على راتب عظيم ! "
بالنسبة لنا فهذا شيء مهم جدا ، لأن أحوالنا المادية كانت في انحطاط بسبب ظروف الحرب ، و كنا بحاجة لدعم مادي جيد .
قلت :
" متى تباشر العمل ؟ "
" حالما أنهي الإجراءات اللازمة . سأحاول إتمامها خلال يومين أو ثلاثة "
" وفقك الله "
قرب سامر يدي من صدره ، و قال :
" يجب أن نحدد موعد الزواج "
تفاجأت ، فنحن لم نتحدث عن الزواج بجدية بعد ...
حالما رأى سامر علامات التعجب ظاهرة على وجهي قال :
" عملي سيكون في مدينة أخرى ، و أريد أخذك معي "
سحبت يدي مجددا ، في توتر ..
فالخبر قد فاجأني ، و لم يعجبني ... قلت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" في مدينة أخرى ؟ ... لم عليك الذهاب لمدينة أخرى ؟ "
قال :
" تعرفين كم هو صعب العثور على وظيفة جيدة بسبب ظروف البلد ... إنها فرصة لا يمكنني رفضها مطلقا . أخبرت والدي ّ فشجعا ذهابي "
صرفت نظري عنه إلى الأرض بضع ثوان ، ثم عدت أنظر إليه و قلت :
" و شجعا زواجنا ؟ "
ابتسم ، و قال :
" لم أذكر ذلك لهما بعد . أود أن نناقش الأمر نحن أولا "
من البرود الذي اعترى تعابيري أدرك سامر عدم موافقتي ، فقال :
" لم لا ؟ "
قلت :
" و الكلية ؟؟ "
قال :
" الكلية ... هل هناك ضرورة لها ؟ "
" بالطبع ... أريد أن أدرس ، إنها فرصتي "
صمت سامر قليلا ، ثم قال :
" اصرفي نظر عنها يا رغد أرجوك ... أنا لا أريد تضييع الفرصة ، كما لا أريد العيش وحيدا هناك ... تعلمين أنني لا أستطيع الابتعاد عنك ... "
و أخذ ينظر إلى نظرات رجاء و أمل ...
كنت على وشك قول : لنؤجل النقاش في الأمر لوقت أنسب لأن ضيفاتي على وشك الوصول
ألا أن طرق الباب سبقني ، و دخلت دانة مباشرة و هي تقول :
" رغد ! ألم تنتهي ؟ وصلت نهلة ! "
التفتنا أنا و سامر نحو دانة ، و التي أخذت تحدق بي قليلا ثم التفتت إلى سامر و قالت :
" أنت هنا سامر ؟ قل لي كيف أبدو ؟ أليس فستاني أكثر جمالا من فستان رغد ؟ "
سامر أخذ يدور ببصره بيننا ثم قال مداعبا :
" أنا لا أصلح للحكم بين خطيبتي و أختي ! فخطيبتي ستبدو أجمل في كل مرة ! "
ثم انصرف مسرعا و هو يضحك .
بقينا نحن الاثنتان كل منا تتأمل الأخرى ، حتى وقعت عينا دانه على ساعة يدي ، فقالت بحدة :
" رغد ! ستبدين في منتهى السخافة هكذا ! اخلعيها و لا تحرجينا أمامهن ! "
نظرت إليها بغضب و قلت بعناد :
" لن أخلعها ، و سأظل الأجمل أيضا ! "
في غرفة الضيوف حيث نقيم الحفلة ، وجدت نهلة و سارة ، ابنتا خالتي قد وصلتا و كانتا أول من حضر .
" واو ! فستان رائع ! ما أجمله يا رغد ! "
قالت نهلة و هي تبعد يدها بعد مصافحتي ...
نهلة كانت صديقة طفولتي الأولى ، و انتقلت مع عائلتها للعيش في هذه المدينة مثلنا أيضا منذ سنين ، و لا تزال أفضل صديقة لدي .
أما سارة فهي الشقيقة الوحيدة لنهلة ، و تصغرني بست سنوات ، و تلازم نهلة كالظل !
" هل أعجبك حقا ؟ اشتراه والدي بسعر مرتفع ! إنني أعامله كأي قطعة من حليي هذه ! "
ابتسمت نهلة و قالت :
" كم أحسدك ! لديك أب يدللك كما لا يدلل والد ابنته ! رغم أنك لست ابنته الحقيقية ! "
هذه الكلمة تزعجني كثيرا ، فأنا لا أحب أن يشير أحد إلى والدي ّ بأنهما ليسا والدي ّ الحقيقيين . إنني اعتبرتهما كذلك منذ الصغر و لا أعرف والدين غيرهما مطلقا .
قلت بنبرة مازحة :
" لأنني البنت الصغرى ، و آخر العنقود ... يجب أن أتدلل ! "
ثم نظرت إلى سارة و قلت :
" أليس كذلك سارة ؟ "
أجابت ببرود :
" كما تقول أختي "
رفعت نظري عن هذه الفتاة البليدة ، و عدت أخاطب نهلة :
" و كيف حال خالتي و زوج خالتي ؟ و حسام ؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أجابت :
" بخير جميعا ! حسام أوصلنا إلى هنا و أظنه يلقي التحية على والدك الآن "
ثم أضافت ، و هي تنظر إلي من زاوية عينها بخبث :
" و على فكرة ، هو يبعث إليك أيضا بتحية حارة مشتعلة !! "
رفعت إصبعي السبابة الأيمن و ضربت جبينها ضربة خفيفة و أنا أقول :
" لا تتوبين ! "
و انبعث ضحكاتنا تملأ الأجواء .
ما إن حضرت صديقتنا الثرية حتى استقبلتها دانه استقبالا حميما ، و أولتها اهتماما مركزا طوال الحفلة !
أتساءل ... هل هذا ما يحدث مع جميع الفتيات !
هل يجذبن العرسان إليهن بهذه الطريقة ؟؟
حقيقة لا أعرف !
بينما كنا في أحاديثنا المتواصلة في الحفلة ، سألتني هذه الصديقة :
" هل أنت مخطوبة ! "
و كانت تنظر إلى خاتم الخطوبة المطوق لإصبعي ، و في دهشة واضحة !
تولت دانة الإجابة بسرعة :
" ألم أخبرك مسبقا ؟ إنها و شقيقي مرتبطان منذ زمن ! "
قالت الصديقة :
" و لكن ... تبدين صغيرة ! "
و مرة أخرى تدخلت دانة قائلة :
" تصغرني بعامين و بضعة أشهر ، لكن حجمها صغير ! "
صحيح أن طولي لا يقارن بطول دانه أو سامر ، لكنني لست قصيرة ! بل هما الطويلان كما هما أبي و أمي !
إنني أبدو بالفعل لست من هذه العائلة !
قلت مداعبة :
" هذا يجعلني قادرة على ارتداء الأحذية الأنيقة ذات الكعب العالي المتماشية مع الموضة ! على العكس من دانة ! 
و ضحكنا جميعا بمرح ...
قضينا سهرة ممتعة أنستني تماما موضوع سامر الأخير .
و بعد الحفلة ، أويت إلى فراشي مباشرة و نمت بسرعة ، دون أن يخطر الموضوع ببالي .
في اليوم التالي ، و فيما أنا منشغلة برسم لوحة جديدة في غرفتي ، جاءني سامر ...
" ألم تتعبي ؟ قضيت فترة طويلة في الرسم ! "
" الرسم لا يتعبني مطلقا يا سامر ، بل أهواه و أجد راحة كبرى أثنائه و سعادة غامرة لا أجدها مع أي شيء آخر "
قال :
" و لا حتى معي أنا ؟؟ "
كان سامر يقف إلى جانبي يتأمل رسمي الجديد ... و كنت أنا أدقق النظر في اللوحة و ألقي عليه نظرة بين الفينة و الأخرى
و حين نطق بجملته الأخيرة هذه ، أطلت النظر إليه ، فشعرت بالخجل و طأطأت رأسي
" رغد ... "
لم أجب ...
مد سامر يده فامسك بوجهي و رفعه للأعلى ...
قال :
" رغد ... هل فكرت بموضوعنا ؟ "
في تلك اللحظة فقط تذكرت الموضوع !
آه يا إلهي كم هي ضعيفة ذاكرتي !
سامر كان يتحدث باهتمام ... فالأمر يعني له الكثير ، و قد قضى وقتا طويلا في البحث عن عمل ...
لم أشأ أن أصيبه بخيبة بقولي : كلا
فقلت :
" لازلت أفكر ... "
سامر قال بنبرة مليئة بالرجاء :
" أرجوك يا رغد ... يجب أن أبدأ الإجراءات المطلوبة قبل أن تضيع الوظيفة "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

نظرت إليه و قلت :
" ماذا لو ... عملت أنت هناك ، و أكملت دراستي أنا هنا ... ثم ... "
لم أتم جملتي ، إذ أن سامر هز رأسه اعتراضا و قال :
" لا ... إما أن نذهب سويا ... أو نبقى سويا ... "
كنت أدرك أن سامر لا يستطيع الابتعاد عنا ، كما أن علاقاته بالآخرين محدودة و كثيرا ما كان يتجنب الاجتماعات المختلفة ، ليتلافى الحرج من وجهه المشوه .
حتى أنه حين أراد إكمال دراسته ، اختار مجالا لا يدع له الفرصة للاحتكاك بالآخرين
إلا نادرا
سامر ... هو شخص هادئ و مسالم ... و طيب القلب ...
قلت :
" دعنا نأخذ برأي أبي و أمي كذلك ... يجب أن تتم أنت الإجراءات الآن ، فيما نفكر بروية "
ابتسم سامر و قال :
" سأذهب الآن لإنجاز ذلك ، و أعرض الأمر على والدي ّ الليلة ! سنفاجئهما ! "
ابتسمت ابتسامة قلقة حائرة ، و تركته يذهب و واصلت رسم لوحتي ...
كنت مصرة على إنجاز تلك اللوحة بأسرع وقت ...
و في الليل ، تركت سامر يذهب إلى غرفة والدي لعرض الفكرة ، فيما بقيت في غرفتي في قلق و حيرة ... و أخذت أفكر ...
و يبدو أن كثرة التحديق في اللوحة أصابت عيني بل و جسدي بالإعياء ، فأغمضتهما و لدهشتي استسلمت للنوم !
أفقت بعد ذلك فزعة على صوت طرق متواصل على الباب ...
نهضت عن سريري بفزع ... و أصغيت إلى الهتاف ...
" رغد ... رغد افتحي ... افتحي بسرعة ! "
كانت دانة !
سرت إلى الباب بسرعة و ارتعاش و أنا في قمة القلق ...
و قبل أن أصل إليه رأيته ينفتح و تدخل دانة في انفعال ...
كانت في حالة يصعب علي وصفها ...
كان جسدها يرتعش ، و أنفاسها تتضارب و تتلاحق بسرعة عبر فيها المفغور ... ذراعاها مفتوحتين ... و يداها مرفوعتين
و أصابعها منفرجة ، و تهتز بشدة ...
و الدموع تنهمر بغزارة على خديها
قلت في هلع و أنا أرفع يدي إلى قلبي من الذعر :
" دانه ... ماذا حدث ؟؟ "
" رغد ... رغد ... "
و عادت تلهث ...
" رغد ... رغد ... أخي ... أخي ... "
تجمّدت و انحبس نفسي الأخير في صدري ...
حاولت قول : ماذا ...
ألا أنني عجزت من الذعر ...
هززت رأسي و أنا أشد الضغط بيدي على صدري فوق قلبي ، كمن يحاول حماية قلبه من تلقي صدمة ما ...
كانت دانة تحاول النطق و عجزت إلا عن إصدار أصوات مبهمة ، و أشارت إلي أن اقترب ...
خطوت خطوة نحوها و نطقت أخيرا :
" سامر ... "
هزّت دانة رأسها و قالت بصوت لا أعرف من أين خرج ...
" و ...
و ...
وليد ...
وليد عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاد "
للحظة ... ظللت أحدق في دانة ... في تشتت
لم أكن أعرف ... هل هذا واقع أم أحد أحلامي ... ؟
تلفت من حولي علّي أرى شيئا واضحا أكيدا بالنسبة لي ...
كل شيء كان مبهما ...
دانة عادت تقول :
" وليد قد عاد ... عاد يا رغد ... عاد "
لم تكن كلمات واضحة بالنسبة لي ... و بقيت واقفة على نفس الوضع ...
فأقبلت دانة نحوي و أمسكت بكتفي و ضغطت عليهما ...
لمجرد إحساسي بيديها على كتفي أدركت أنه ليس حلما
لم أشعر بأي شيء يتحرك في جسدي لكنني رأيت الجدران تتحرك بسرعة و الأرض تجري من تحت قدمي ّ و الطريق يقودني إلى خارج الغرفة ...
و أطير ...
أطير ...
نحو مصدر أصوات البكاء التي أسمعها منبعثة من مكان ما في المنزل ...
بالتحديد ... مدخل المنزل ...
و عند أعلى الدرجات المؤدية إلى المدخل ...
توقف الكون فجأة عن الحركة من حولي ...
و ترنحت ذراعاي إلى جانبي ّ ...
و تشبثت أنظاري بالصورة التي ظهرت أمامي ...
و تمركزت فوق العينين السوداوين اللتين تعلوان الرأس العريض الثابت فوق ذلك الجسد الطويل ....
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

-------------------------
نهايه الحلقه التــــاسعه ..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

نواصل

أخيراً ها خخخخخخ
--------------------
الحلقةالعاشرة
~ دوّامة الأشجان ~

ما أن خرجت من السور الضخم العملاق المحيط ببنايات السجن ، حتى وجدت سيارة تقف على الطريق المقابل ، و إلى جانبها يقف رجل عرفت فورا أنه صديقي الحميم سيف ...
كنت أسير ببطء شديد ، خشية أن أفيق مما ظننته مجرد حلم ... حلم الحرية ...
أنظر إلى السماء فأرى الشمس المشرقة تبعث إلى بتحياتها و أشواقها الحارة
و أرى الطيور تسبح بحرية في ساحة الكون ... بلا قيود و لا حواجز ...
و أتلفت يمنة و يسرة فتلفحني أنسام الهواء النقية ... عوضا عن أنفاس المساجين المختلطة بدخان السجائر ...
لن أطيل في وصفي لشعوري ساعتها فأنا عاجز عن التصوير ...
تعانقنا أنا و صديقي سيف عناقا حارا جدا و لا أعرف لماذا لم تنصهر دموعي ذلك الوقت !
أ لأنني قد استنفذتها في السنوات الماضية ؟؟
أم لأنني كنت في حالة عدم تصديق ؟؟
أم لأنني فقدت مشاعري و تحجر قلبي و تبلد إحساسي ...؟؟
" حمد لله على خروجك سالما أيها العزيز "
قال سيف و هو يعانقني وسط بحر من الدموع ...
و يدقق النظر إلى تعابير وجهي الغريبة و عيني الجامدة
و أنفي كذلك !
قلت :
" عدا عن كسر بسيط في الأنف ! "
و ضحكنا !
قلت :
" فعلها والدك ؟ "
ابتسم و قال مداعبا :
" والدي و أنا ! بكم تدين لي ؟؟ "
" بعشر سنين من عمري أهديها لك !"
ركبنا السيارة و ابتدأ مشوار العودة ... الطويل
كان المقعد جلدي قد أحرقته الشمس ، و ما إن جلست عليه حتى سرت حرارته في جسدي فحركت فيه حياة كانت ميتة ...
طوال الوقت ، كنت فقط أراقب الأشياء تتحرك من حولي ...
الطريق ...
الشارع ...
الأشجار
كل شيء يتحرك ...
بعد أن قضيت 8 سنوات من الجمود و السكون و الموت ...
8 سنوات من عمري ، ضاعت سدى ... فمن يضمن لي العيش ثمان سنوات أخرى ...
أو أكثر
أو أقل ؟؟
دهشت لدى رؤية آثار الحرب و الدمار ... تخرب البلد ...
الطريق كان شاقا و الشوارع مدمرة ، و كان علينا عبور مناطق لا شوارع بها وقد حضر سيف بسيارة مناسبة للسير فوق الرمال
بين الفينة و الأخرى ألقي نظرة على ساعة السيارة ، و دونا عن بقية الأشياء من حولي ،لا أشعر بها هي بالذات تتحرك ...
إنني في أشد الشوق لرؤية أهلي ... منزلي ... مدينتي ...
و شديد اللهفة إلى صغيرتي رغد !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

آه يا رغد !
ها أنا أعود ...
فهل أنا في حلم ؟؟
كانت الشمس قد استأذنت للرحيل على وعد بالحضور صباحا ، لحظة أن فتحت عيني على صوت يناديني ...
" وصلنا ! انهض عزيزي "
لم أشعر بنفسي حين نمت مقدارا لا أعلمه من الوقت ، ألا أنني الآن أفقت بسرعة و بقوة ...
كان جسدي معرقا و ملتصقا بملابسي و بالمقعد ... و مع ذلك لم أشعر بأي انزعاج أثناء النوم ...
" وصلنا ! إلى أين ؟ "
قلت ذلك و أنا أتلفت يمنة و يسرى و أرى الدنيا مظلمة ... إلا عن أنوار بسيطة تتبعثر من مصابيح موزعة فيما حولي ...
قال سيف :
" إنه منزلي يا وليد "
حدقت بسيف برهة ، ثم قلت :
" خذني إلى منزلي رجاءا ! "
سيف علاه شيء من الحزن و قال :
" كما تعرف يا وليد ... أهلك قد غادروا ... ستبقى معي لحين نهتدي إليهم سبيلا "
قضيت تلك الليلة ، أول ليالي الحرية ، في بيت العزيز سيف .
هل لكم بتصور شعوري عندما وضعت أطباق العشاء أمامي ؟؟
طبخات لم أذقها منذ ثمان سنين ، شعرت بالخجل و أنا مقبل على الطعام بشراهة فيما سيف يراقبني و يبتسم !
" أنا آسف ! إنني جائع جدا ! "
قلت ذلك و أنا مطأطئ بعيني نحو الأسفل خجلا ، ألا أن سيف ضحك و قال :
" هيا يا رجل كل قدر ما تشاء و اطلب المزيد ! بالهناء و العافية "
رفعت بصري إليه و قلت :
" لو تعلم كيف كان طعامي هناك ... ! "
هز سيف رأسه و قال :
" انس ذلك ... لقد كان كابوسا و انتهى ، الحمد لله "
هل انتهى حقا ... ؟؟
رغم أنه كان سريرا ناعما واسعا نظيفا و عطرا ، ألا أنني لم استطع النوم جيدا تلك الليلة ...
كيف تغمض لي عين و أنا مشغول البال و التفكير ... بأهلي ...
و بعد صلاة الفجر ، و حينما عادت الشمس موفية بوعدها ، و اطمأننت إلى أنها صادقة و ستظهر لتشرق حياتي كل يوم ، فتحت النافذة لأسمح بأشعتها للتسرب إلى الغرفة و معانقة جسدي بعد فراق طويل ...
رأيت أشياء كثيرة و مزعجة في نومي ...
سمعت صوت نديم يناديني ...
" انهض يا وليد ، جاء دورك "
كان العساكر يقفون عند باب السجن ينظرون إلي ... لم أشأ النهوض ...
هززت رأسي معترضا ، لكن نديم ظل يناديني
أفقت ، و فتحت عيني لأنظر إليه ، و أرى السقف و الشقوق التي تملأه ، و تخزن عشرات الحشرات بداخلها ...
لكنني رأيت سقفا نظيفا و مزخرف ... منظر لم أعتد رؤيته ... نهضت بسرعة و نظرت من حولي ...
" وليد ! هل أفزعتك ! أنا آسف ! "
كان صديقي سيف يقف إلى جانبي ...
قلت و أنا شبه واع ، و شبه حالم :
" أنت وليد ؟ أم نديم ؟؟ هل أنا في السجن ؟ أم ... "
سيف مد يده و أمسك بيدي بعطف و قال :
" عزيزي ... إنك في بيتي هنا ، لا تقلق ... "
خشيت أن يكون حلما و ينتهي ، حركت يدي الأخرى حتى أطبقت على يد سيف بكلتيهما ، و قلت :
" سيف ! أهي حقيقة ؟ أرجوك لا تجعلني أفيق فجأة فأكتشف أنه مجرد حلم ! هل خرجت أنا من السجن حقا ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الآن فقط ، تفجرت الدموع التي كانت محبوسة في بئر عيني ّ
بعد ذلك ، أصررت على الذهاب للمنزل حتى مع علمي بأن أحدا لم يعد يسكنه
و كلما اقتربنا في طريقنا من الوصول ، كلما تسارعت نبضات قلبي حتى وصلنا و كادت تتوقف !
اتجهت نحو الباب و جعلت أقرع الجرس ، و سيف ينظر إلي بأسى
لم يفتحه أحد ...
جالت بخاطري ذكرى تلك الأيام ، حينما كانت رغد و دانة تتسابقان و تتشاجران من أجل فتح الباب !
التفت إلى الخلف حيث يقف سيف ، و كانت تعابير وجهه تقول : يكفي يا وليد
لكنني كنت في شوق لا يكبح لدخول بيتي ...
نظرت من حولي ، ثم أقبلت إلى السور ، و هممت بتسلقه !
" وليد ! ما الذي تفعله !؟ "
أجبت و أنا أقفز محاولا الوصول بيدي إلى أعلى السور :
" سأفتح الباب ، انتظرني "
و بعد أن قفزت إلى الداخل فتحت الباب فدخل سيف ...
" و لكن لا جدوى ! كيف ستدخل للداخل ؟ "
بالطبع ستكون الأبواب و النوافذ جميعها مغلقة و موصدة من الداخل ، ألا أنني أستطيع تدبر الأمر !
قلت :
" سترى ! "
و انطلقت نحو الحديقة ...
لم تعد حديقتنا كما كانت في السابق ، خضراء نظرة ... بل تحولت إلى صحراء صفراء جافة ...
انقبض قلبي لدى رؤيتها بهذا الشكل ...
أخذت أتلفت فيما حولي و سيف يراقبني باستغراب
وقعت أنظاري على أدوات الشي التي نضعها في إحدى الزوايا ، في الحديقة
كم كانت أوقاتا سعيدة تلك التي كنا نقضيها في الشواء
توجهت إليها و أخذت احفر الرمال ...
" ما الذي تفعله بربك يا وليد ؟؟! هل أخفيت كنزا هناك ؟؟ "
و ما أن أتم سيف جملته حتى استخرجت مفتاحا من تحت الرمال !
تبادلت أنا و سيف النظرات و الابتسامات ، ثم قال :
" عقلية فذة ! كما كنت دائما ! "
و ضحكنا ...
كنت أخفي مفتاحا احتياطيا في تلك الزاوية تحت الرمال منذ عدة سنوات ...
و أخيرا دخلت المنزل
للحظة الأولى أصابت جسدي القشعريرة لرؤية الأشياء في غير أمكنتها ...
تجولت في الممرات و شعرت بالضيق للسكون الرهيب المخيم على المنزل ...
عادة ما كان البيت يعج بأصوات الأطفال و صراخهم ...
صعدت إلى للطابق العلوي قاصدا غرفة نومي ، حيث تركت ذكريات عمري الماضي ... و حين هممت بفتح الباب ، وجدتها مقفلة ...
" تبا ! "
توجهت بعد ذلك إلى غرفة رغد الصغيرة ، المجاورة لغرفتي مباشرة .. مددت يدي و أمسكت بالمقبض ، و أغمضت عيني ، و أدرت المقبض ، فلم ينفتح الباب ...
كانت هي الأخرى مقفلة
أدرت المقبض بعنف ، و ضربت الباب غيظا ... و ركلته من فرط اليأس ...
أخذت أحاول فتح بقية الغرف لكنني وجدتها جميعا مقفلة
فشعرت و كأن الدنيا كلها ... مقفلة أبوابها أمامي ...
عدت إلى غرفة رغد و أنا منهار ...
جثوت على الأرض و أطلقت العنان لعبراتي لتسبح كيفما تشاء ...
" أين ذهبتم ... و تركتموني ؟؟ ... "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أغمضت عيني و تخيلت ...
تخيلت الباب ينفتح ، فأرى ما بالداخل ...
على ذلك السرير تجلس رغد بدفاتر تلوينها ، منهمكة في التلوين ...
و حين تحس بدخولي ترفع رأسها و تبتسم و تهتف : وليــــــــد !
ثم تقفز من سريرها و تركض إلي ... فألتقطها بين ذراعي و أحملها عاليا !
" أين أنتم ؟ عودوا أرجوكم ... لا تتركوني وحيدا ... "
كنت أبكي بحرقة و مرارة و عيناي تجولان في أنحاء المنزل و أتخيل أهلي من حولي ... هنا و هناك ...
و أتوهم سماع أصواتهم ...
لقد رحلوا ... و تركوا المنزل خاليا و الأبواب مقفلة ... و وليد وحيدا تائها ...
هل تخلوا عني ؟؟
هل أصبحت في نظرهم ماض يجب نسيانه ؟
مجرما يجب إلغائه من الحسبان ؟؟
كيف يمتنعون عن زيارتي و السؤال عني كل هذه السنين ...
ثم يرحلون ...
أخرجت الصورتين اللتين احتفظ بهما منذ سنين من أحد جيوبي ... و جعلت أتأمل وجوه أهلي و أناديهم ... واحدا تلو الآخر كالمجنون ...
أبي ...
أمي ...
سامر ...
دانه ...
رغد ...
لقد عدت !
أين أنتم ؟؟
أجيبوا أرجوكم ...
سيف ظل واقفا يراقب عن بعد ...
كنت لا أزال جاثيا عند باب غرفة رغد غارقا في الحزن و البكاء المرير ... حين لمحت شيئا لم أكن لألمحه لو لم أجثو بهذا الوضع ...
من بين دموعي المشوشة للرؤية أبصرت شيئا تحت باب غرفتي
مددت أصابعي و أخرجته ببعض الصعوبة ، فإذا به قصاصة ورق صغيرة مثنية
و حين فتحتها وجدت التالي :
( وليد ، لقد ذهبت مع أمي و أبي و دانة و سامر إلى المدينة الصناعية . عندما تعود تعال إلينا . أنا أنتظرك كما اتفقنا . رغد )
لكم أن تعذروا سيف للذهول الذي أصابه حين رآني أنهض واقفا فجأة ، و أطلق ضحكة قوية بين نهري الدموع الجاريين !
" وليد !! ماذا دهاك ؟؟ "
نظرت إليه و أنا أكاد أقفز فرحا و قلت :
" إنها رغد العزيزة تخبرني بأنهم في المدينة الصناعية ! هل رأيت شيئا كهذا ؟؟ "
و أخذت أحضن الورقة و الصور بجنون !
سيف قال :
" عقلية ... فذة ... أظن ذلك ! ! "
و ضحكنا من جديد .
و بعد يومين ، حين رتب سيف أموره للسفر ، انطلقنا أنا و هو بالسيارة ميممين وجهينا شطر المدينة الصناعية ...
لقد تكبلنا مشاقا لا حصر لها أثناء الطريق ، إذ أن الشوارع كانت مدمرة و اضطررنا لسلك طرق ملتوية و مطولة جدا ...
كما و أننا واجهنا عقبات مع الشرطة المحليين
إنني لمجرد روية شرطي ، ارتعش و أصاب بالذعر ... حتى و إن كان مجرد شرطي مرور ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

لن أطيل في وصف الرحلة ، لم يكن ذلك مهما ... فرأسي و قلبي و كلي ... مشغول بأهلي و أهلي فقط ...
و أولهم ... مدللتي الصغيرة الحبيبة ...
رغد ...
رغد ...
أنا قادم إليك أخيرا ...
قادم أخيرا ...
وصلنا للمدينة الصناعية مساء اليوم التالث ، و قد نال منا التعب ما نال
لذا فإن سيف أراد استئجار شقة نقضي فيها ليلتنا لنبدأ البحث في اليوم التالي ...
" ماذا ؟ لا أرجوك ! لا أستطيع الانتظار لحظة بعد ! "
تنهد سيف و قال :
" يا عزيزي دعنا نبات الليلة و غدا نذهب إلى بلدية المدينة و نسألهم عن أهلك ! أين تريدنا أن نبحث الآن ؟؟ نطرق أبواب المنازل واحدا بعد الآخر ؟؟ "
" أجل ! أنا مستعد لفعل ذلك ! "
ابتسم سيف ، ثم ربت على كتفي و قال :
" صبرت كثيرا ! اصبر ليلة أخرى بعد ! "
لم تمر علي ساعات أبطأ من هذه من قبل ...
لم أنم حتى لحظة واحدة و أصابني الإعياء الشديد و الصداع
و في اليوم التالي ، وقفنا عند إحدى محطات الوقود ، و ذهب سيف لشراء بعض الطعام و هممت باللحاق به ، لكنني شعرت بالتعب الشديد ...
عندما عاد سيف ، التفت نحوي مقدما بعض الطعام إلي :
" تفضل حصتك ! "
هززت رأسيا ممتنعا ، فأنا لا أشعر بأي رغبة في الطعام فيما أنا قد أكون على بعد قاب قوسين أو أدنى من أهلي ...
أسندت رأسي على المعقد و رفعت يدي إلى جبيني و ضغطت على رأسي محاولا طرد الصداع منه ...
" أ أنت بخير ؟؟ "
سألني سيف ، فأجبت :
" صداع شديد "
" خذ تناول بعض الطعام و إلا فإنك ستنهار ! "
و هززت رأسي مجددا ...
ثم التفت إليه و قلت :
" هل لي ببعض المال ؟؟ "
أخرج سيف محفظته من جيبه و دفعها إلي ... فأخذتها ، و فتحت الباب قاصدا النزول و الذهاب إلى البقالة المجاورة ...
ما كدت أقف على قدمي حتى انتابني دوار شديد فانهرت على المقعد ...
" وليد ! "
تركت رجلي متدليتين خارج السيارة و أنا عاجز عن رفعهما
سيف أسرع فعدّل من وضعي و سأل بقلق :
" أ أنت بخير ؟؟ "
" دوار ... "
أسرع سيف فقرب عبوة عصير من شفتي و قال :
" اشرب قليلا "
رشفت رشفتين أو ثلاث ، و اكتفيت . سيف كان قلقا و ظل يلح علي بتناول بعض الطعام ألا أنني لم أكن أشعر بأدنى رغبة حتى في شم رائحته ...
بعد قليل ، زال الدوار جزئيا و فتحت عيني ، و مددت بالمحفظة إلى سيف و قلت :
" هل لي بعلبة سجائر ؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

نهاية الحلقه العاشره

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه على هالمجهود

وتسلم الأيادي

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

شكرا على المرور

الحلقةالحادية عشر

كانت الساعة قد تجاوزت الثانية عشر ليلا ، حينما أشار آخر شخص سألناه عن منزل شاكر جليل ، أبي وليد ، إلى منزل صغير يقع عند المنعطف التالي ...
سأل سيف الرجل :
" أ أنت متأكد ؟ شاكر جليل المكنى بأبي وليد ، رجل قدم مع عائلته من وسط البلاد ؟"
" نعم إنه هو و يقيم هنا منذ سبع أو ثمان سنين ! "
لم يكن الشيء الذي يهتز هو قلبي فقط ، بل و أطرافي ، و شعري ، و مقعدي بل و السيارة أيضا !
تبادلنا أنا و سيف النظرات ... ثم تحرك بالسيارة ببطء حتى أصبحنا إزاء المنزل مباشرة ...
" هيا يا وليد ... "
بقيت في مكاني و لم تخرج مني بادرة تشير إلى أنني أنوي النهوض
" وليد ! هيا بنا ! أم تفضل الانتظار حتى الغد فربما يكون الجميع نيام ! "
قلت بسرعة :
" لا لا ... مستحيل أن أنتظر دقيقة بعد ... "
و مع ذلك ، بقيت في مكاني بلا حراك ، عدا عن الاهتزازات التي تعرفون ...
" ما بك ؟ قلق ؟؟
" ماذا لو لم يكن المنزل المقصود أو العائلة المعنية ؟؟ هل نستمر في البحث أكثر ؟؟ أنا مجهد جدا "
" هوّن عليك ، ربما وصلنا أخيرا . سنتأكد من ذلك "
كيف لي أن أبقى صامدا قويا و أنا على وشك رؤية أهلي ... ؟؟
في داخل هذا المنزل ... يعيش أمي و أبي ... و أخي و أختي ... و الحبيبة رغد !
ربما هم نيام الآن !
لا بد أنهم سيفاجؤون لدى رؤيتي ....
كم أنا مشتاق إليكم جميعا ...
إن هي إلا لحظات ... و ألتقي بكم !
يا إلهي ! أكاد أموت من الشوق و القلق ...
أخرجت الصورتين من جيبي و أخذت أتأمل أفراد عائلتي ...
ثم ثبت أنظاري على صورة رغد ، و هي تلون ...
رغد ...
يا حلوتي الصغيرة ...
ها أنا قد عدت ...
" دعك من الصورة ... و هيا إلى الأصل ! "
قال سيف و هو يفتح الباب و ينزل ...
قرعنا الجرس مرارا ... حتى خشيت أن يكون البيت قد هجر ... و أهلي قد رحلوا ... و أملي قد ضاع ...
و لكن الباب انفتح أخيرا ...
و أطل منه شاب يافع ... طويل القامة ... نحيل الجسم ... مشوّه الوجه بندبة أكدت لي بلا لا يقبل الشك ... أنه شقيقي الوحيد ... سامر ....
" سامر ... يا أخي ! "
دخلت في دوامة لا أستطيع وصفها ... من الصراخ و الهتاف ... البكاء و النحيب ... الدموع و العناق ...
تلقفتني الأيدي و الأذرع و الأحضان ... و أمطرت بالقبل و امتزجت الدموع بالآهات و التهاليل بالولاول ... و ما عدت أدرك إن كان أهلي من حولي حقا ؟ أم أنني توهمت خروجهم من الصورة ...؟
لقد مضى وقت لا أعرف مقداره و أنا أدور بين أحضانهم في عناق تختلط فيه الدماء ...
والدتي لم تقو على الوقوف من هول المفاجأة فجلسنا جميعا قربها و استحوذت على رأسي و ضمته إلى صدرها و جعلنا نبكي بحرارة
و أبي جالس قربي يكرر حمد الله و شكره و يجهش بكاءا
و أخي سامر ممسكا بذراعي من جهة ، و دانة من جهة أخرى
و لم يعد هناك مجال للكلمات ...
لا أستطيع وصف المزيد

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أنى لذاكرتي أن تستوعب حرارة كهذه دون أن تنصهر ؟؟
أطلقت والدتي سراح رأسي لبعض الوقت ... فالتفت نحو دانة
كم كبرت و أصبحت ... فتاة مختلفة !
فتحت فمي لأتكلم ، فإذا بالدموع الحارة تتسلل إلى داخله ...
و ربما هذا ما منح لساني القدرة على الحركة و النطق ...
لكن صوتي جاء مبحوحا خافتا ضعيفا ، كصوت طفل يختنق ...
" رغد ؟؟ "
هبت دانه واقفة ، و صعدت عتبات تلي المدخل عتبتين عتبتين ، و أسرعت الخطى ذاهبة لاستدعاء رغد
وقفت في قلق و وقف الجميع معي ، و لا يزالون يقتسمون حضني و ذراعي ...
كنت أنظر إلى الناحية التي ذهبت إليها دانه ... و لو لم أكن مربوطا بالجميع لذهبت خلفها ...
لا ...
بل لسبقتها ...
الآن ستظهر رغد !
هل نفذ الهواء الذي من حولي ؟؟ أنا اختنق ...
هل طلعت الشمس في غير موعدها ؟ إنني أحترق ...
هل تهتز الأرض من تحت رجلي ؟؟ أكاد أنهار ... لولا أنهم يمسكون بي ...
ستأتي رغد ... سأحضنها ... و أحملها على ذراعي ... و أؤرجحها في الهواء كما كنت أفعل دائما ...
هيا يا رغد ... اظهري ... تعالي ... أسرعي إلي ...
و من حيث كنت أحدّق بصبر نافذ تماما ، ظهرت مخلوقة جاءت تركض بسرعة ... و توقفت عند أعلى العتبات ....
كما توقفت هي ، توقف كل شيء كان يتحرك في هذا الكون فجأة ... فما فيهم قلبي المزلزل ...
توقفت عيني حتى عن سكب الدموع ، و عن الطرف ...
و تثبتت فوق عيني الفتاة الواقفة أعلى العتبات ... تنظر إلي بذهول ... فاغرة فاها
هل جرب أحدكم أن يوقف شريط الفيديو أثناء العرض ؟
هكذا توقف الكون عند هذه اللحظة التي ربما تجاوزت القرون طولا ...
وجها لوجه ... أمام مخلوقة يفترض أن تكون رغد ... و لم تكن رغد ...
كنت انتظر أن تظهر رغد ... تماما كما تركتها قبل ثمان سنين ... طفلة صغيرة أعشقها بجنون ... تركض نحوي بلهفة ... و ترفع يديها إلي بدلال ... و تقول :
وليـــد ... احملني !
لم أعد أرى جيدا ... أصبت بغشاوة من هول الصدمة المفاجئة ... و المشاعر المتلاطمة بعنف ...
أردت أن أخرج الصورة من جيبي ... و أسأل الجميع ... أهذه هي صغيرتي رغد ؟؟
لكنني بقيت جامدا متصلبا متخشبا كما أنا ...
أول شيء تحرك كان فم الفتاة ... ثم إصبعها الذي أشار نحوي ، و بصعوبة و بجهد و بحروف متقطعة قالت :
" و ... لـ ... يــ ... ــد ؟؟؟ "
ثم فجأة ، و دون أن تترك لي الفرصة لأستعد لذلك ، قفزت رغد من أعلى العتبات باندفاع نحوي فحررت ذراعي بسرعة من بين أذرع البقية و رفعتها نحو رغد التي هوت على صدري و هي تهتف
" وليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد "
الآن فقط ، آمنت تماما بحقيقة دوران الأرض حول نفسها ...
لقد كنت أنا المحور
و كانت الأشياء تدور من حولي بسرعة ...
بسرعة ...
بسرعة ...
كدنا نهوي أرضا لو لم يسرع أبي و سامر لإسنادنا لكنني لم أكن قادرا على الوقوف
أما رغد ...
صغيرتي التي كبرت ... فقد كانت ممسكة بي بقوة جعلتني أشعر أنها ستخترق جسدي
بل اخترقته ...
لثمان سنين فقط ، أريد لهذه اللحظة أن تستمر

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

...
لثمان سنين ، عادت بي الذاكرة ...
لذلك اليوم المشؤوم ...
لتلك اللحظة الفظيعة ، التي كانت فيها رغد متشبثة بي بذعر و تكاد تخترق جسدي ...
فيما عمّار واقف يبتسم ابتسامة خبيثة و هو يرمي إلي بحزام رغد ...
لحظة تذكرت هذا ، أطبقت على رغد بقوة و كأنني أريد حمايتها من مجرد الذكرى الأليمة
و شددت ضغطي أكثر و أكثر ... و لو كانت لجسدي قوته و عضلاته السابقة ، لربما سحقت عظامها بين ذراعي ...
ألا أنني الآن أشعر بضعف شديد يسري في جسدي ، و أريد أن أنهار
أبعدت رأسها عني قليلا لأتأكد ... أنها رغد ...
رغم أنها كبرت ألا أن ملامح وجهها الدائري الطفولية ، لا زالت كما هي ...
" رغد ! صغيرتي ! "
لقد عشت لأراك ثانية ...
و نجوت لأعود إليك ...
" آه "
أطلقت هذه الآهة ، ثم خررت أرضا ...
أعتقد أنني أصبت بإغمائه لبضع دقائق
عندما فتحت عيني ، رأيت وجوه الجميع من حولي فيما أدمعهم تنهمر و تبلل وجهي و ملابسي الغارقة في العرق لم يكن لدي ما هو أغلى من دموع مدللتي رغد و حين رأيتها تسيل على خديها قلت
" لقد عدت ! لن أسمح لدموعك بأن تسيل بعد اليوم ! "
ثم نقلت بصري بين أعينهم جميعا ، و قلت :
" أنا متعب جدا "
و لحظتها فقط انتبهت لعدم وجود سيف ...
لا أذكر أنني رأيته بعد قرعنا للجرس ! هل عاد للسيارة ؟ أم ماذا حدث ؟
قلت :
" أين سيف ؟ "
أجاب سامر :
" غادر ... قال أنه سيأتي غدا "
و لأنني كنت متعبا جدا جدا ، فسرعان ما نمت بعدما أرخيت جسدي فوق سرير أخي سامر ، و الذي نام على الأرض إلى جواري في غرفته تلك الليلة ...
عندما أيقظني سامر وقت صلاة الفجر ، لم أكن قد نلت ما يكفي من الراحة... لذا لم أرافقه و أبي إلى المسجد ، بل أديت صلاتي في الغرفة ذاتها ...
أثناء غيابهما للصلاة ، تجولت في المنزل بحثا عن المطبخ فقد كنت شديد العطش
و لم يكن البيت كبيرا لذا فإن غرفه و أجزائه متقاربة ...
وصلت إلى المطبخ و هناك رأيت شخصا يقف أمام الثلاجة المفتوحة ، موليا ظهره إلي ، و يرتدي حجابا ...
لم يكن من الصعب علي أن أستنتج أنها رغد ، من صغر حجمها
" رغد ؟ "
التفتت رغد نحوي بفزع ، إذا أنها لم تشعر بدخولي المطبخ ...
" أنا آسف ... هل أفزعتك ؟؟ "
أحنت رغد رأسها نحو الأرض و هزته قليلا ...
قلت :
" أريد بعض الماء ... رجاءا "
رغد تنحت جانبا موسعة المجال أمامي ، و عندما اقتربت رفعت رأسها فنظرت إلي برهة ...
" لقد ... كبرت ! "
لم تنطق بأي كلمة ، و نزلت ببصرها أرضا ...
قلت :
" لكنك لم تتغيري كثيرا ... "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

رفعت رأسها مرة أخرى و نظرت إلي ، ثم طأطأته من جديد ...
قلت :
" و أنا ؟ هل تغيرت كثيرا ؟؟ "
ترددت قليلا ثم قالت :
" هل بدّلت أنفك ؟ "
ابتسمت ، بل كدت أضحك ، لكنني قلت :
" بدّله الزمن ! هل يبدو سيئا جدا ؟؟ "
رغد قالت دون أن ترفع بصرها عن الأرض :
" على العكس ! "
ثم أسرعت بالخروج من المطبخ ...
استدرت و ناديت :
" رغد انتظري ... "
ألا أنها اختفت بسرعة !
و بسرعة شربت كمية كبيرة من الماء البارد شعرت بها تجري في فمي و حلقي و معدتي و حتى شراييني !
عدت إلى فراشي و أغمضت عيني ...
إنه ليس مجرد حلم ...
لقد عدت إلى أهلي أخيرا
عدت إلى رغد ...
و حتى و أن كبرت و لم تعد صغيرتي المدللة ، فهي لا تزال محبوبتي التي أعشق منذ الصغر ...
و التي أفعل أي شيء في سبيل إسعادها
و التي لا زلت مشتاقا إليها أكثر من أي شخص آخر ...
و التي يجب أن أقربها مني أكثر من أي وقت مضى ...
فهي ...
صغيرتي الحبيبة المدللة ...
حلم حياتي الأول ...
محبوبتي منذ الطفولة ...
قد كبرت أخيرا

---------------------
انتهت الحلقه الحاديه عشر

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقةالثانيه عشر
~ إلى النعيم ~
و أنا استفيق من النوم ، و أشعر بنعومة الوسادة تحت خدي ، و سمك و دفء البطانية فوق جسدي ، و النور يخترق جفني ...
بقيت مغمض العينين ...
حركت يدي فوق الفراش الدافئ الواسع ، و الوسادة الناعمة و أخذت أتحسسهما براحة و سعادة ...
ابتسمت ، و يدي لا تزال تسير فوق الفراش ، و البطانية ، و الوسادة مداعبة كل ما تلامس !
أخذت نفسا عميقا و أطلقته مع آهة ارتياح و رضا ...
كم كان النوم لذيذا ! و كم كنت أشعر بالكسل ! و الجوع أيضا !
آه ... ما أجمل العودة إلى البيت ... و الأهل ...
فتحت عيني ببطء ، و أنا مبتسم و مشرق الوجه
و على أي شيء وقعت أنظاري مباشرة ؟؟
على وجه أمي !
كانت والدتي تجلس على مقعد جواري ، و تنظر إلي ، و دمعة معلقة على خدها الأيمن ، فيما فمها يبتسم !
جلست بسرعة ، و قد اعتراني القلق المفاجئ و زالت الابتسامة و السعادة من وجهي ، و قلت باضطراب :
" أماه ! ماذا حدث ؟؟ "
والدتي أشارت بيدها إلي قاصدة أن أطمئن ، و قالت :
" لا لا شيء ، لا تقلق بني "
لكنني لم أزل قلقا ، فقلت مرة أخرى :
" ماذا حدث ؟؟ "
هزت أمي رأسها و مسحت دمعتها و زادت ابتسامتها و قالت :
" لا شيء وليد ، أردت فقط أن أروي عيني برؤيتك "
ثم انخرطت في البكاء ...
نهضت عن سريري و أقبلت ناحتها و قبلت رأسها و عانقتها بحرارة ...
" لقد عدت أخيرا ! لا شيء سيبعدني عنكم بعد الآن "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
طبعا لم يستطع أحدنا النوم تلك الليلة ، غير وليد !
نام وليد في غرفة سامر ، إذ لم يكن لدينا أي سرير احتياطي أو غرفة أخرى مناسبة .
أنا لا أستطيع أن أصدق أن وليد قد عاد !
لقد آمنت بأنه اختفى للأبد
كنت اعتقد بأنه فضل العيش في الخارج حيث الأمان و السلام على العودة لبلدنا و الحرب و الدمار ...
لكنه عاد ... و بدا كالحلم !
لا يزال طويلا و عريضا ، لكنه نحيل !
كما أن أنفه قد تغير و أصبح جميلا !
البارحة لم أتمالك نفسي عندما رأيته أمام عيني ...
كم تجعلني هذه الذكرى أبتسم و أتورد خجلا !
" رغد ! كم من السنين ستقضين في تقليب البطاطا ! لقد أحرقتها ! "
انتبهت من شرودي الشديد ، على صوت دانة ، و حين التفت إليها رأيتها تراقبني من بعد ، و قد وضعت يديها على خصريها ...
ابتسمت و قلت :
" ها أنا أوشك على الانتهاء "
دانة حدقت بوجهي قليلا ثم قالت :
" لقد احمر وجهك من طول وقوفك قرب النار ! هيا انتشليها و انتهي ! "
أنا اشعر بأن خدي متوهجان ! و لكن ليس من حرارة النار !
انتهيت من قلي البطاطا ثم رتبتها في الأطباق الخاصة
مائدتنا لهذا اليوم شملت العديد من الأطباق التي كان وليد يحبها
والدتي أصرت على إعدادها كلها ، و جعلتنا نعتكف في المطبخ منذ الصباح الباكر !
ربما كان هذا الأفضل فإن أحدنا لم يكن لينام من شدة الفرح ...
و الآن هي بالتأكيد في غرفة سامر !
" دانه "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كانت دانة تقطع الخضار لتعد السلطة ، و التفتت إلي بنفاذ صبر و قالت :
" نعم ؟؟ "
قلت :
" هل كان وليد يفضل عصير البرتقال أم الليمون ؟؟ "
رفعت دانة رأسها نحو السقف لتفكر ، ثم عادت ببصرها إلي و هزت رأسها أسفا :
" لا أذكر ! حضّري أيا منهما "
قلت :
" أريد تحضير العصير الذي يفضله ! تذكري يا دانة أرجوك "
رمقتني بنظرة غضب و قالت :
" أوه رغد قلت لك لا أذكر ! اسألي أمي "
وقفت أفكر لحظة ، و استحسنت الفكرة ، فذهبت مسرعة نحو غرفة سامر !
في طريقي إلى هناك صادفت والدي ...
" إلى أين ؟ "
استوقفني أبي ، فقلت بصوت منخفض :
" أريد التحدث مع أمي "
ابتسم أبي و قال :
" إنها عند وليد ! "
تقدمت خطوة أخرى باتجاه غرفة سامر ، ألا أن أبي استوقفني مرة أخرى
" رغد "
التفت إليه
" نعم أبي ؟؟ "
لم يتكلم ، لكنه رفع يده اليمنى و بإصبعه السبابة رسم دائرة في الهواء حول وجهه
و فهمت ماذا يقصد ...
انعطفت نحو غرفتي ، و ارتديت حجابا و رداءا ساترا ، ثم قدمت نحو غرفة سامر و طرقت الباب طرقا خفيفا ...
سمعت صوت أمي يقول :
" تفضل "
ففتحت الباب ببطء ، و أطللت برأسي على الداخل ... فجاءت نظراتي مباشرة فوق عيني وليد !
رجعت برأسي للوراء و اضطربت ! و بقيت واقفة في مكاني ...
أقبلت أمي ففتحت الباب
" رغد ! أهلا ... أهناك شيء ؟؟ "
قلت باضطراب :
" العصير ! أقصد الليمون أم البرتقال ؟ "
أمي طبعا نظرت إلي باستغراب و قالت :
" عفوا ؟!! "
كان باستطاعتي أن أرى وليد واقفا هناك عند النافذة المفتوحة ، لكني لا أعرف بأي اتجاه كان ينظر !
" هل أصنع عصير الليمون أم البرتقال ؟؟ "
ابتسمت والدتي و قالت :
" كما تشائين ! "
قلت :
" ماذا يفضل ؟؟ "
و لم أجرؤ على النطق باسمه !
والدتي التفتت نحو وليد ، و كذلك فعلت أنا ، فالتقت أنظارنا لوهلة ...
قالت أمي :
" ماذا تفضل أن تشرب اليوم ؟ عصير البرتقال أم الليمون ؟ أم كليهما ؟ "
ابتسم وليد و قال :
" البرتقال قطعا ! "
ثم التفتت والدتي إلي مبتسمة ، و قالت :
" هل بقي شيء بعد ؟ "
" لا ... تقريبا فرغنا من كل شيء ، بقي العصير ... و السلطة "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" عظيم ، أنا قادمة معك "
ثم استأذنت وليد ، و خرجت و أغلقت الباب .
و عندما ذهبنا للمطبخ ، وجدنا سامر هناك ، و كان قد عاد لتوه من الخارج حيث أحضر بعض الحاجيات ...
بادلانا بالتحية ثم سأل :
" ألم ينهض وليد ؟ "
قالت أمي :
" بلى ! استيقظ قبل قليل "
" عظيم ! انا ذاهب إليه "
و ذهب سامر مسرعا ، فهبت دانة واقفة و رمت بالسكين و قطعة الخيار التي كانت بيدها جانبا و قالت بانفعال :
" و أنا كذلك "
و لحقت به و هي تقول موجهة كلامها إلي :
" أتمي تحضير السلطة ! "
و في ثوان كانا قد اختفيا ...
ماذا عني أنا ؟؟
أنا أيضا أريد أن أذهب إليه .... !
نظرت إلى أمي فقالت :
" أنا سأقطع الخضار ، حضري أنت العصير ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
قبل قليل ، جاءت رغد و وقفت عند باب الغرفة لعدة ثوان ...
أظن أنها جاءت تسال والدتي عن عصيري المفضل !
يبدو أنها نسيت ذلك ... لطالما كنت آخذها معي إلى في نزهة بالسيارة ، نتوقف خلالها لتناول البوضا أو عصير البرتقال ، أو حتى أصابع البطاطا المقلية !
يا ترى ... ألا تزال تحبها كما في السابق ؟؟
طرق الباب ، ثم دخل أخي سامر و دانة ...
أقبل الاثنان نحوي يحييانني و يعانقانني من جديد ...
قال سامر :
" أحضرت لك بعض الملابس يا أخي ! إنك بحاجة إلى حمام طويل جدا ! "
ابتسمت بشيء من الخجل ، فأنا أعرف أن هندامي كان سيئا ... و شعري طويلا ... و لحيتي نابتة عشوائيا بلا نظام ، و الملابس التي اشتراها لي سيف على عجل خالية من الجمال و الأناقة !
قلت :
" هل أبدو مزريا ؟؟ "
ضحكت دانة و قالت :
" بل تبدو كأحد نجوم السينيما الأبطال ! "
ضحكنا نحن الثلاثة ، ثم قلت :
" بطل بلا عضلات !؟ لا أناسب حتى لدور مجرم ! "
و جفلت للكلمة التي خرجت من لساني دون شعور ... ( مجرم ) ... ألست كذلك ؟؟
لكن أحدا لم يحظ تغير تعابير وجهي ، بل استمرت دانة تقول :
" بل بطل ! أليس كذلك يا سامر ؟ إنه ليس رأيي وحدي بل هذا ما تقوله رغد أيضا ! "
أثارت جملتها هذه اهتمامي البالغ ، هل قالت رغد عني ذلك حقا ؟ هل أبدو كذلك في نظرها ؟
تعلمون كم يهمني معرفة ذلك !
لقد كانت تعتبرني شيئا كبيرا عاليا في الماضي ، و الآن بعدما كبرت ... ترى ماذا أصبحت أعني لها ؟؟
فيما بعد ، نعمت باستحمام طويل و مركز !
نظفت جسدي و ذاكرتي من كل ما علق بهما من أيام السجن ... و بلاء السجن ...
بدوت بعدها ( شخصا محترما ) ، إنسانا مكرما ... رجلا يستحق الاهتمام ....
حينما حضر سامر للغرفة بعد ذلك ، أطلق صفرة حادة مداعبا !
" ما كل هذه الوسامة يا رجل ! بالفعل كأبطال السينيما ! "
ابتسمت ، ثم قلت
" يجب أن تصحبني إلى الحلاق اليوم لأقص شعري ! "
قال :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*" أبقه هكذا يا رجل ! تبدو جذابا به ! "
ضحكنا كثيرا ، ثم خرجت معه من الغرفة فإذا بي أرى أمي و أمي يقفان في الردهة ...
ابتسما لرؤيتي ، و تبادلنا حديثا قصيرا ، ثم ذهبنا أنا و أبي و سامر لتأدية صلاة الظهر في المسجد .
عندما عدنا ، و ما أن وطأت قدمي أرض مدخل المنزل ، حتى هاجمت أنفي روائح أطعمة شهية جدا !
أخذت نفسا عميقا متلذذا بالرائحة الرائعة !
ظهرت أمي ، و قادتنا إلى غرفة المائدة ...
و ذهلت للأطباق الكثيرة التي ملأت المائدة عن آخرها ...
" أوه ! كل هذا !؟ "
نظرت إلى أمي بتعجب ، فابتسمت و قالت :
" تفضل بني بالهناء و العافية "
لا أخفيكم أن معدتي كانت تستصرخ !
انقبضت مصدرة نداء استغاثة ، ثم توسعت أقصى ما أمكنها استعدادا للكميات الكبيرة التي أنوي التهامها !
في هذه اللحظة تذكرت صديقي سيف ، قلت :
" سيف ! يجب أن اتصل بسيف ! "
و ذهبت إلى حيث يجلس الهاتف بسكون ، و اتصلت به في الشقة حيث كنا
اعتذر سيف عن الحضور و قال أنه لا يود التسبب بأي حرج على أفراد العائلة في هذا الوقت ، لكنه وعد بالحضور مساء ...
اتخذت مجلسي حول المائدة ، على يمين والدتي ... ، فيما سامر إلى يساره
و أخيرا أقبلت الفتاتان ، دانة و رغد ... فجلست دانة إلي يمين والدي ، و بقي الكرسي الأخير ... المقابل لي شاغرا أقبلت رغد فجلست مقابلي على ذلك الكرسي ، و اتضح لي فيما بعد أنني جلست على الكرسي الذي تجلس هي عليه في العادة !
كانت ترتدي رداءا طويلا ، و حجابا .
لا أخفيكم أنني كنت أشعر بشيء كلسعة الكهرباء كلما التقت نظراتنا عفويا
إنها صغيرتي رغد !
محبوبتي المدللة التي حرمت من رؤيتها و العناية بها لثمان سنين ...
تعرفون ما تعني لي ...
و قد كبرت و لم يعد بإمكاني مداعبتها كالسابق ...
إنني أريد أن أطعمها هذه البطاطا المقلية بيدي !
إنني أشعر بأنها تراقبني !
ليست هي فقط ... بل الجميع يراقبني
إنني رغم شهيتي العظمي للطعام تصرفت بلباقة و تهذيب ، و أكلت بنفس السرعة التي بها يأكلون ....
و لكن لوقت أطول ... و لكميات أكبر !
ما أشهى أطباق أمي !
كل شيء يبدو لذيذا جدا ... حتى الماء ...
لم أذق للماء طعما منذ ثمان سنين ...
و هل للماء طعم ؟؟
أنا أعتبر نفسي دخلت الجنة بخروجي من ذلك الجحيم ... السجن ...
الحمد لله ...
أمور كثيرة قد تحدثنا عنها ألا أن السجن لم يكن من ضمنها مطلقا
كما أنني لم أكن مقبلا على الحديث ، بل الاستماع ... و علمت عن أشياء كثيرة و تطورات جديدة حدثت في البلاد و الحياة خلال سنوات غيابي .
و كانت رغد أقلنا حديثا ، بل إنها بالكاد تنطق بكلمة أو كلمتين من حين لآخر
كنت أريد أن أتحدث معها ...
أسألها عما عملت في غيابي ...
أمسك بيديها ...
أمسح على شعرها ...
أضمها إلي ...
كما كنت أفعل سابقا ... فهي طفلتي التي اشتقت لها كثيرا جدا جدا ... أكثر من شوقي لأي شخص آخر ...
لست بحاجة لوصف المزيد فانتم تعرفون ...
لكنها الآن أمامي فتاة بالغة ترتدي الحجاب ... لا أجرؤ حتى على إطالة النظر إليها أكثر من بضع ثوان ...*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

هل تتصورون كيف هو شعوري الآن ؟؟
لقد قضيت ثمان سنوات من العذاب... تغير في الدنيا خلالها ما تغير ، ألا أن حبي لهذه الفتاة لم يتغير ... و إن لم أعد الماضي الجميل و علاقتي الرائعة بها فسوف أصاب بالجنون !
قلت ، في محاولة مستميتة لإحياء الماضي الميت و إشعارها و إشعار نفسي بأن شيئا لم يتغير :
" رغد ... صغيرتي ... إلى أين وصلت في الدراسة ؟ "
رغد رفعت بصرها إلي في خجل ، و قد تورد خداها ، و قالت :
" أنهيت الثانوية ! و سوف ألتحق بإحدى الكليات العام المقبل "
ابتسمت بسعادة ! فطفلتي الصغيرة ستدخل الجامعة !
" عظيم ! مدهش ! أبهجتني معرفة ذلك ! وفقك الله "
ابتسمت رغد بخجل شديد ، ثم قالت :
" و أنت ؟ هل أنهيت دراستك أم لا زال هناك المزيد بعد ؟؟ "
تصلبت تماما لدى سماعي هذا السؤال ...
و نقلت بصري إلى أمي ... أبي ... سامر ... و دانة ...
و علامات الذهول صارخة في وجهي ...
أبى قال مرتبكا :
" يكفي لحد الآن ! هل تظنين أننا سنتركه يغادر ثانية ! مستحيل "
نظرت إلى أمي و سامر ، فإذا بهما يتحاشان النظر إلي ...
أما دانة فكانت مشغولة بتقطيع الطعام و مضغه ...
و رغد ، حين عدت ببصري إليها وجدتها تبتسم ...
شعرت باستياء كبير لهذه الحقيقة التي فاجؤوني بها ...
لم يبد على رغد أنها تعلم ... أنني كنت في السجن !
هل أخبروها بأنني سافرت لأدرس ؟؟
انزعجت كثيرا لاستنتاج ذلك ، و فقدت شهيتي لتناول المزيد ...
لكنني شربت حصتي من عصير البرتقال كاملة ، لعلمي المسبق بأن رغد هي التي حضرته ...
بعد الغذاء ذهبت مع أهلي في جولة داخل المنزل لأتعرف على أجزائه ، و كان موضوع جهل رغد بأمر سجني يسيطر على تفكيري ... و يتعسني ...
و انتهزت أول فرصة سنحت لي فسألت والدي :
" ألا تعلم رغد بأنني ... كنت في السجن ؟؟ "
والدي تردد قليلا ثم أجاب :
" لم يكن بإمكاننا إخبارها بشيء كهذا ذلك الوقت ... ثم كبرت ... و دانة ... و لم نجد داعيا لإعلامهما بالحقيقة "
غضبت كثيرا من هذا التصرف ، فأنا الآن وضعت في وجه المدفع ... لا أعرف كيف ستتصرف رغد حين تعلم بالأمر ... و لا حتى دانة ...
الاستياء كان واضحا على وجهي ، فقال أبي :
" هون عليك يا وليد ... نتحدث عن ذلك فيما بعد "
كان الأمر شديد الأهمية بالنسبة لي ...
في المساء ، كنت أشاهد التلفاز مع والدي و والدتي في غرفة المعيشة ، ثم أردت الاتصال بصديقي سيف لأؤكد عليه الحضور
لم أشأ استخدام الهاتف الذي يقع فوق التلفاز مباشرة لذلك خرجت من غرفة المعيشة و توجهت نحو المطبخ ... و هو الأقرب إلى الغرفة ...
لقد كان الباب مغلقا ، لذا طرقته أولا ...
فتح الباب قليلا و ظهرت دانة
" أهلا وليد! أتريد شيئا ؟؟ "
" أردت استخدام الهاتف "
ابتسمت دانة و قالت :
" اذهب إلى غرفة المعيشة أو الضيوف !"
استغربت ، فقلت :
" هاتف المطبخ لا يعمل ؟ "
ابتسمت مجددا و قالت :
" بلى ! لكن رغد بالداخل ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

شيء أثار جنوني ... فقبضت يدي بقوة ... و قهر
بعد أن كانت رفيقتي أينما ذهبت ، أصبحت ممنوعا من الدخول إلى حيث توجد هي ...
لن يستمر الوضع هكذا لأنني سأجن حتما ...
لسوف أتحدث مع أبي بهذا الشأن في أقرب فرصة ... لا ... بل الآن !
و استدرت قاصدا غرفة الضيوف ألا أنني وقفت فجأة و بذهول ... حين رأيت باب المطبخ يتحرك ، و يفتح ، و يخرج سامر منه !
خرج سامر مبتسما و أغلق الباب ، و بقيت محملقا فيه بذهول ...
سامر نظر إلي و ابتسم و قال :
" غرفة الضيوف من هنا "
أنا بقيت واقفا مصعوقا ... و أخيرا تحرك لساني المعقود فقلت :
" رغد ... بالداخل ؟؟ "
أجاب مبتسما :
" نعم ! ... لم تجلب الحجاب معها "
جننت ، و لم أعد قادرا على فهم شيء أو تصور شيء !
ببلاهة و اضطراب و تشتت فكر قلت ، و أنا أشير بإصبعي إلى سامر :
" لكن ... أنت ... ؟؟؟ "
سامر رفع حاجبيه و فغر فاه بابتسامة استنتاج ، كمن فهم و أدرك لتوه أمرا لم ينتبه له من قبل ...
" آه ! تقصد أنا ... ؟؟ نعم ... فـ... نحن ... "
و ضحك ضحكة خفيفة ، ثم أتم الجملة التي قضت على آخر آخر ما كان في ّ من بقايا فتات وليد :
" نحن ... مخطوبان ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقة الثالثه عشر
~ إربا إربا ~
لقد قضيت اليوم بكامله في المطبخ !
فبعد وجبة الغذاء العظيمة التي أعددناها صباحا ، الآن نعد وجبة عشاء من أجل وليد و صديقه الذي سيتناول العشاء في منزلنا .
إنني أشعر بالتعب و أريد أن أنام ! لكن دانة لي بالمرصاد ، و كلما استرخيت قليلا طاردتني بقول :
" أسرعي يا رغد ! الوقت يداهمنا ! "
كان سامر يساعدنا و لكنه خرج قبل لحظة ، و الآن أستطيع أن أتحدث عن وليد دون حرج !!
" أخبريني يا دانة ، ما هو التخصص الذي درسه وليد ؟؟ "
دانة منهمكة في صف الفطائر في الصينية قبل أن تزج بها داخل الفرن ...
قالت :
" أعتقد الإدارة و الاقتصاد ! "
صمت قليلا ثم قلت :
" و أي غرفة سنعد له ؟ أظنها غرفة الضيوف ! فالبيت صغير ... ألا توافقينني ؟ "
قالت :
" بلى "
انتظرت بضع ثوان ثم عدت أسأل :
" ألا يبدو أنه قد نحل كثيرا ؟ ألم يكن أضخم في السابق ؟ "
قالت :
" بلى ... كثيرا جدا ! لابد أنه لم يكن يأكل جيدا هناك "
قلت :
" أ رأيت كيف التهم البطاطا التي أعددها كلها ؟ لابد أنها أعجبته ! "
التفتت دانة إلي ببطء و قالت :
" و كذلك أكل السلطة التي أعددتها ، و الحساء الذي أعدته أمي ، و الدجاج و الرز و العصير و كل شيء ! بربك ! هل تعتقدين أن طبقك المقلي هذا هو طبق مميز ! "
قلت مستاءة :
" أنت دائما هكذا ! لا يعجبك شيء أصنعه أنا "
انصرفت دانة عني لتضع صينية الفطائر داخل الفرن ، و ما أن فرغت حتى بادرتها بالسؤال :
" ألا يبدو أقرب شبها من أبي ؟ فأنت و سامر تشبهان أمي ! "
قالت :
" لا أعرف ! "
ثم التفتت إلي و قالت :
" و أنت !؟ من تشبهين ؟؟ "
صمت قليلا ، ثم قلت :
" ربما أمي المتوفاة ! "
لكنها قالت :
" لا ! تشبهين بل شخصا آخر ! "
سألت باهتمام :
" من ؟؟ "
ابتسمت بخبث و قالت :
" الببغاء ! فأنت ثرثارة جدا ! "
رميت بقطعة من العجين ناحيتها فأصابت أنفها ، فأطلقتُ ضحكة كبيرة !
أما هي فقد اشتعلت غضبا و أقبلت نحوي متأبطة شرا !
تركت كرة العجين التي كنت ألتها من يدي و ذهبت أركض مبتعدة و هي تلاحقني
حتى اقتربت من الباب و كدت أفتحه

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" انتظري ! وليد بالخارج "
أوقفت يدي قبل أن تدير المقبض و التفت إليها و قلت :
" صحيح ؟؟ "
قالت :
" نعم فهو من طرق الباب قبل لحظة ، دعيني أستوثق من انصرافه أولا "
تنحيت جانبا ، منتظرة منها أن تفتح الباب ، فأقبلت نحوي و على حين غرة ، و بشكل مفاجئ ، ألصقت قطعة العجين على أنفي و ضحكت بقوة و ركضت مبتعدة قبل أن أتمكن من الفرار منها !
أنا فتحت الباب بسرعة لأهرب لكن بعد فوات الأوان !
و تخيلوا من لمحت في الثانية التي فتحت الباب فيها ثم أغلقته بسرعة ؟؟
لقد كان وليد !
كم شعرت بالإحراج و الخجل و ابتعدت عن الباب في اضطراب
لا بد أنه رآني هكذا ... و قطعة العجين ملتصقة بأنفي ! أوه يا للموقف المخجل !
نزعت العجين و رميت به نحو دانة و أنا أقول :
" لماذا تقولي لي أن وليد خلف الباب ؟؟ "
رفعت دانة حاجبيها و قالت :
" بلى قلت لك ! "
" ظننتك تمزحين للإيقاع بي ! لقد رآني هكذا ! "
دانة ابتسمت ابتسامة صغيرة ، ثم قالت :
" أنت و وليد مشكلة الآن ! يجب ألا تغادري غرفتك بعد اليوم ! "
قلت :
" شكرا لك ! إذن أتمي تحضير الفطائر و أنا سأذهب للنوم ! "
في هذه اللحظة فتح الباب فدخل سامر ...
نظر مباشرة إلي و قال :
" ذهب إلى غرفة الضيوف ، إن كنت تودين الخروج "
نظرت إلى دانة ثم إلى سامر ، و الحمرة تعلو خدّيّ و قلت بمكر :
" نعم سأذهب ! "
و انطلقت مسرعة نحو غرفتي ...
غير آبهة بنداءات دانة المتكررة !
بعد أن غسلت وجهي و يدي في الحمام المشترك بين غرفتي و غرفة دانة توجهت نحو سريري و استلقيت باسترخاء
كم كنت متعبة !
إنني لم أنم البارحة كما ينبغي و عملت كثيرا في المطبخ
و للعلم ، فإن العمل في المطبخ ليس أحد هواياتي ، فأنا لا أهوى غير الرسم ، لكنني أردت المساعدة ...
تقلبت على سريري يمينا و يسارا و أنا أفكر ...
ما الذي سيقوله وليد عني !؟
فالفتيات البالغات لا يغطين أنوفهن بقطع العجين !
إلا إذا كانت طريقة جديدة لترطيب البشرة و تغذيتها !
شعرت بالدماء تصعد إلى وجهي بغزارة ... لابد أن وجهي توهج الآن ... لم لا ألقي نظرة !
قفزت من السرير و أسرعت نحو المرآة ... و رأيت حمرة قلما أرى لها مثيل على وجهي هذا !
أبدو جميلة ! و لابد أنني مع بعض الألوان سأغدو لوحة رائعة !
نزلت ببصري للأسفل و فتحت أحد الأدراج ، قاصدة استخراج علبة الماكياج بفكرة جنونية لتلوين وجهي هذه اللحظة !
الشيء الذي وقعت عليه يدي بمجرد أن أدخلتها داخل الدرج كان جسما معدنيا باردا .. أمسكت به و أخرجته دون أن أنظر إليه ثم رفعت به نحو عيني ّ مباشرة ...
إنها ساعة وليد ...
نسيت فكرتي السخيفة بوضع المساحيق ، و عدت حاملة الساعة إلى سريري و استلقيت ببطء

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الآن .. الفكرة التي تراودني هي إعادة هذه الساعة لوليد ...
لابد أنه سيفاجأ حين يراها ... و يعرف أنني ظللت محتفظة بها و أرتديها أيضا خلال السنوات الماضية !
قمت فجأة عن سريري و ارتديت ردائي و حجابي و طرت مسرعة للخارج
دعوني أخبركم بأنني قلما أفكر في الشيء مرتين قبل أن أقدم عليه !
لقد أخبرني سامر أنه في غرفة الضيوف و مع ذلك مررت بغرفة سامر ، ثم غرفة المعيشة ، و بالطبع تجنبت المطبخ ، قبل أن أذهب إلى غرفة الضيوف حاملة ساعة وليد بيدي ...
حين وصلت عند الباب ، و كان مفتوحا ، استطعت أن أرى من بالداخل ، و لم يكن هناك أحد غيره ...
وليد كان جالسا على أحد المقاعد ، بالتحديد المقعد المجاور للمنضدة التي تحمل الهاتف و قد كان مثنيا جدعه للأمام و مسندا رأسه إلى يديه ، و مرفقيه إلى ركبتيه في وضع يشعر الناظر بأنه ... حزين !
طرقت الباب طرقا خفيفا ، ألا أنه لم يسمعه
فأعدت الطرق بشكل أقوى و أقوى ، حتى رفع رأسه ببطء و نظر إلي ...
و ما أن التقت أنظارنا حتى علت وجهه تعابير غريبة و مخيفة ...
بدت عيناه حمراوين و جاحظتين و مفتوحتين لحد تكادان معه أن تخرجا من رأسه !
و لمحت زخات العرق تقطر من جبينه العريض
حملق وليد بي بشدة أثارت خوفي ... فرجعت خطوة للوراء ... و حالما فعلت ذلك وقف هو فجأة كمن لدغته أفعى !
أنا ازدردت ريقي بفزع ثم حاولت النطق فجاءت كلماتي متلعثمة :
" كنت ... أعني ... لدي شيء أود إعطائك إياه ... "
وليد ظل واقفا في مكانه كالجبل يحدّق بي بحدّة ... ربما أزعجه أن أحضر بمفردي ... أو ربما ... ربما ...
لم أستطع حتى إتمام أفكاري المبعثرة لأنه تقدم خطوة ، ثم خطوة ، تلو خطو باتجاهي
لقد كنت أمسك بالساعة في يدي اليمنى ، و لا شعوريا تحركت يدي للخلف و اختبأت بالساعة خلف ظهري ...
لا أظن أن وليد رآها و لكن ...
حين صار أمامي مباشرة ، مد يده بسرعة و انقض على يدي اليمنى و سحبها للأمام بعنف
ارتعدت أطرافي و جفلت !
وليد قرّب يدي من عينه و أخذ يحدق بها بنظرات مخيفة و قاسية ، فيما يشد بقبضته عليها حتى يكاد يهشم عظامها نطق لساني بفزع و اضطراب :
" أنا ... لم ... كنت ... سأعيدها إليك ! "
وليد ظل قابضا على يدي بقوة ، و يحدّق في عيني بنظرات تكاد تخترق عيني و رأسي و الجدار الذي خلفي ...
في تلك العيون الحمراء القادحة بالشرر ... رأيت قطرات الدموع تتجمع ... ثم تفيض ... ثم تنسكب ... ثم تشق طريقها على الخد العابس ... ثم تنتهي عند الفك المنقبض ...
لقد تهت في بحر هذه العيون و غرقت في أعماقها ...
أخذتني إلى ذكرى قديمة موجعة ... حاولت جهدي أن ألغيها من ذاكرتي ... فرأيت وليد و هو يبكي بمرارة و شدة ذلك اليوم و هو جاث ٍ فوق الرمال قرب السيارة ..
يمد يده إلي و يقول :
" تعالي يا رغد "
" وليد ... "
نطقت باسمه فإذا به يغمض عينيه بقوة و يعض على أسنانه بشدة .. و يشدد قبضته على يدي و يؤلمني ...
بعدما فتح عينيه ، ظل يحدق في يدي قليلا ، ثم فجأة انتزع الساعة من بين أصابعي و رمى بها نحو الجدار و زمجر بقوة :
" انصرفي "
أنا انتفضت بذعر ... و ارتجفت جميع أطرافي ... فتحركت خطوة للوراء ... ثم انطلقت بأقصى ما أمكنني ... و بأوسع خطى ... و ذهبت إلى غرفتي ... فدخلت و أغلقت الباب بل و أوصدته مرتين ، ثم تهالكت على سريري ...
كان قلبي ينبض بسرعة عجيبة و أنفاسي تعصف رئتي بقوة ... و أنظر إلى يدي فأراها ترتعش ... فيما تشع احمرارا أثر قبضة وليد القوية عليها ...
بعدما هدأت قليلا اقتربت من المرآة فهالني المظهر الذي كساني
أصبحت مرعبة !
ألم أكن جميلة قبل قليل ؟؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

لا أعرف لماذا فعل وليد ذلك ...
هل غضب لأنني ظهرت من المطبخ و العجين يغطي أنفي ، فبدوت كطفلة غبية ؟؟
أم لأنني لم أكن ارتدي الحجاب وقتها ؟؟
أم ماذا ؟؟
و جعلت الأفكار تلعب في رأسي حتى أتعبته ...
الساعة !
لقد حطّمها !
لقد احتفظت بها كل هذه السنين لأعيدها إليه ... لماذا فعل ذلك ؟؟ لماذا ؟؟
شعرت بشيء يسيل على خدي رغما عني
بكيت من الذعر و الخوف ... و الحيرة و الدهشة ...
لا أعرف كيف سيكون لقاؤنا التالي ...
لم يعد هذا وليد !
وليد لم يكن يصرخ في وجهي و يقول :
" انصرفي "
كان دائما يبتسم و يقول :
" تعالي يا رغد !! "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
رميت بجسدي المثقل بالهموم على أقرب مقعد للباب .. و أطلقت العنان لشلالات الدموع لأن تعبر عن قسوتها بالقدر الذي تشاء
لم يكن أمامي شيء يرى ... أو يسمع .. أو يثير أي اهتمام
لا شيء يستحق أن أعيش لأجله ... بعدما فقدت أهم شيء عشت على أمل العودة إليه حتى هذه اللحظة
رفعت رأسي إلى السقف و أردت لأنظاري أن تخترقه و تنطلق نحو السماء ...
يا رب ...
لقد كانت لدي أحلامي و طموحي منذ الصغر ...
و أمور ثلاثة كانت تشغل تفكيري أكثر من أي شيء آخر ...
الحرب ، و ها قد قامت و تدمر ما تدمر ، و لم يعد يجدي القلق بشأن قيامها
الدراسة ، و ها قد انتهت و ضاعت ... و قضيت أهم سنوات عمري في السجن بدلا من الجامعة ... و انتهى كل شيء و لم يعد يقلقني التفكير فيه ...
و رغد ...
رغد ..
أول و آخر و أهم أحلامي ...
رغد الحبيبة ... مدللتي التي رعيتها منذ الصغر ...
و راقبتها و هي تنمو و تكبر ...
يوما بعد يوم ...
و قتلت عمار انتقاما لها ...
و قضيت أسوأ و أفظع سنوات حياتي حتى الآن ... في السجن
منفيا مبعدا مهجورا معزولا عن الأهل و الدنيا و الحياة ... و نور الشمس ...
و ذقت الأمرين ... و سهرت الليالي و أنا أتأمل صورتها و أعيش على الأمل الأخير لي ... بالعودة إليها و لو بعد سنين ...
أعود فأراها مخطوبة لغيري !
و من ؟؟
لشقيقي ..؟؟
يا رب
رحمتك بي
فانا لست حملا لكل هذا
و لم يعد بي ذرة من القوة و الاحتمال ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كنت أبكي بحرقة و لا أشعر بشيء من حولي ، حتى أحسست بيد تمسك برأسي و تأخذني إلى حضن لطالما حننت إليه ...
" ولدي يا عزيزي ما بك ؟ لماذا تبكي يا مهجة فؤادي ؟"
و أجهشت أمي بكاءا و هي تراني أبكي بحرارة
حاولت أن أتوقف لكنني لم استطع ...
لقد تلقيت صدمة لا يمكن لقلب بشر أن يتحملها ...
رغد !؟
رغد صغيرتي أنا ... أصبحت زوجة لأخي ؟؟
إن الأرض تهتز من حولي و جسدي يشتعل نارا و تكاد دموعي تتبخر من شدة الحرارة ...
لم أجد في جسدي أي قوة حتى لرفع ذراعي و تطويق أمي ... بكيت في حضنها كطفل ضعيف هزيل جريح ... لا يملك من الأمر شيئا ...
بعد فترة من الزمن لا أستطيع تحديدها ، حضر والدي و حالما رآنا أنا و أمي على هذا الوضع قال :
" يكفي يا أم وليد ... دعي ابننا يلتقط أنفاسه أما اكتفيت ؟؟ "
والدتي أخذت تحدق بي بين طوفان الدموع ...
قلت بلا حول و لا قوة و بصوت أقرب إلى النحيب منه إلى الكلام :
" أنا متعب ... متعب جدا ... لقد انتهيت ... انتهيت ... "
و بعد حصة البكاء هذه صعدا بي إلى غرفة سامر ، و جعلاني أضطجع على السرير و هما يقولان :
" ارتح يا بني ... نم لبعض الوقت "
ثم غادرا ...
و أنا مضطجع على الفراش و وجهي ملفوفا نحو اليمين ... و دموعي لا تزال تنهمر و تغرق الوسادة ، وقع ناظري على الهاتف ...
مددت يدي و أخذته و استرجعت بصعوبة رقم هاتف الشقة التي يقيم سيف بها و اتصلت به
" يجب أن تحضر الليلة "
بعدها جاء سامر يخبرني بأن سيف قد حضر ...
كان سامر يبتسم ، و إن بدت من نظراته علامات القلق ... خصوصا و هو يرى الوجوم الغريب على وجهي الذي كان مشرقا طوال النهار
ذهبت معه إلى حيث كان سيف و والدي يجلسان و يتبادلان الأحاديث ...
لابد أن الجميع قد لاحظ شرودي ... و عدم إقبالي على الطعام ، على عكس وجبة الغذاء التي التهمت حصتي منها كاملة تقريبا
" ما بك لا تأكل يا وليد ؟ كُلْ حتى تسترد الأرطال التي فقدتها من جسمك ! "
أجبت ببرود و بلادة :
" اكتفيت "
و بعد العشاء جلسنا في غرفة الضيوف نشرب الشاي ، و كانوا هم الثلاثة ، أبي و سامر و سيف ، في قمة السعادة و يتبادلون الأحاديث و الضحك ...
أما تفكيري أن فكان متوقفا و جامدا عند اللحظة التي قال فيها آخي :
( نحن مخطوبان )
بعد ساعة ، استأذن سيف للانصراف و أخذ يصافح الجميع و حين أقبل نحوي قلت :
" سأذهب معك "
أبي و سامر تبادلا النظرات ثم حدقا بي ، كما يفعل سيف ... و قالا سوية و باستغراب :
" ماذا ؟؟ "
و أنا لا أزال ممسكا بيد سيف و ناظرا إليه أجبت :
" إذ لا سرير لي هنا ... "
و توقفت قليلا ثم تابعت :
" و لا أريد ترك صديقي وحيدا "
كان سيف يعتزم السفر بعد يوم آخر ، لينال قسطا أوفر من الراحة بعد مشقة الرحلة الطويلة التي قطعناها ...
و انتهى الأمر بأن خرجت معه دون أن أودع غير والدي ، و سامر ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

في السيارة بعد ذلك ، فتحت الخزانة الأمامية و استخرجت علبة السجائر التي كنت قد دسستها بداخلها أثناء تجوالنا
و فتحت النافذة ، ثم أشعلت السيجارة و التفت إلى سيف و قلت :
" أتسمح بأن أدخن ؟؟ "
صديقي سيف لم يكن من المدخنين ، أومأ برأسه إيجابا و فتح نافذته ، و انطلق بالسيارة ...
بقيت صامتا شاردا طوال المشوار ، و لم يحاول سيف خلخلة صمتي بأي كلام
بعد فترة ، و نحن نقف عند الإشارة الأخيرة قبل المبنى حيث نسكن ، و فيما أنا في شرودي و دهليز أفكاري اللانهائي ، قال سيف :
" متى بدأت تدخن ؟؟ "
لم أجبه مباشرة ، ليس لأنني لم أسمعه أو أستوعب سؤاله ، بل لأن لساني لم يكن يدخر أي كلام ...
" السجن يعلّم الكثير ... "
قلت ذلك و ابتسمت ابتسامة ساخرة باهتة شعرت بأن سيف قد رآها رقم تركيزه على الطريق ...
تذكرت لحظتها تلك الأيام ...
و أولئك الزملاء في السجن ...
لماذا أشعر بهم الآن حولي ؟؟
كأني أشم راحة الزنزانة !
ربما أثارت رائحة السيجارة تلك الذكريات السوداء !
و هل يمكن أن أنساها ؟
و هل يعقل أن تختفي و أنا لم أبتعد عنها غير أيام فقط ...؟؟
ليتهم ...
ليتهم قتلوني معك يا نديم ...
ليتنا تبادلنا الأرواح ...
فمت ُّ أنا
و بقيت أنت ... و خرجت لتعود لأهلك و بلدك و أحبابك ...
أنا ... لا أهل لي و لا بد ...
و لا أحباب ...
لمحت الإشارة تضيء اللون الأخضر و أنا أسحق سيجارتي في ( الطفاية)
ثم انطلق وليد بالسيارة ...
أنوار كثير كانت تسبح في الظلام ...
مصابيح السيارات القادمة على الطريق المعاكس
مصابيح المنازل
مصابيح الشارع ...
لافتات المحلات الضوئية
نور على نور على نور ...
كم هو أمر مزعج ... لم أعد أرغب في رؤية شيء ...
أتمنى ألا تشرق الشمس يوم الغد ...
أتمنى ألا يعود الغد ...
أتمنى ... ألا أذكر رغد ...
كانت المرة الثانية في حياتي ، التي تمنيت فيها لو أن رغد لم تخلق ...
عندما دخلنا الشقة، و هي مكونة من غرفة نوم و صالة صغيرة و زاوية مطبخ و حمام واحد ... أسرعت الخطى نحو غرفة النوم و دون أن أنير المصباح دخلت و ألقيت بجسدي المخدر أثر صدمة النبأ على أحد السريرين ...
ثوان ، و إذا بسيف يقبل و يشعل المصباح
" كلا .. أرجو أطفئه "
قلت ذلك و أنا ارفع يدي ثم أضعها فوق عيني المغمضتين لأحجب عنهما النور ...
سيف بادر بإطفاء المصباح و بقي واقفا برهة ... ثم أقلق الباب و أحسست به يتقدم ... ثم يجلس فوق السرير الآخر و الموازي لسريري ...
ساد السكون لبعض الوقت ، إلا من ضوضاء تعشش في رأسي بسبب الأفكار التي تتعارك في داخله ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" ماذا حدث ؟؟ "
سألني سيف بصوت هادئ منخفض ...
لم أجبه ... و مرت دقائق أخرى فاعتقدت أنه حسبني قد دخلت عالم النيام ... لكنه عاد يقول :
" أخبرني ... ، إنك لست على ما يرام "
بعد ذلك أحسست بحركته على السرير المجاور و بصوته يقترب أكثر ...
" وليد ؟؟ "
الآن فتحت عيني قليلا و لدهشتي رأيه يقف عند رأسي و يحدق بي ...
الظلام كان يطلي الغرفة بسواد تام ، إلا عن إضاءة بسيطة تتسلل بعناد من تحت الباب
و يبدو إنها كانت كافيه لتعكس بريق الدموع التي أردت مواراتها في السواد .
لحظة من لحظات الضعف الشديد و الانهيار التام .. توازي لحظة تراقُص الحزام في الهواء ... ثم سكونه النهائي على الرمال ... إلى حيث لا مجال للعودة أو التراجع ... فقد قضي الأمر ...
جلست ، ليست قوتي الجسدية هي التي ساعدتني على النهوض ، و لا رغبتي الميتة في الحراك ، بل الدموع التي تخللت تجويف أنفي و ورّمت باطنه و سدت المعبر أمام أنفاسي البليدة البطيئة ... و كان لابد من إزاحتها ...
تناولت منديلا من العلبة الموضوعة فوق المنضدة الفاصلة بين السريرين و جعلت أعصف ما في جوفي و صدري و كياني ... خارجا
إلى الخارج ...
يا دموعي و آلامي
يا أحزاني و ذكرياتي الماضي
إلى الخارج يا حبي و مهجة قلبي
إلى الخارج يا بقايا الأمل
إلى الخارج يا روحي ...
و كل ما يختزن جسمي من ذرات الحياة ....
و إلى الخارج ...
يا اعترافات لم أكن أتوقع أنني سأبوح بها ذات يوم ... لأي إنسان ...
" هل واجهت مشكلة مع أهلك ؟؟ ... بالأمس كنت ... كنت َ ... "
و صمت ...
فتابعت أنا مباشرة :
" كنت ُ أملك الأمل الأخير ... و قد ضاع و انتهى كل شيء ...
إنني لم أعد أرغب في العودة إليهم ! سأرحل معك يا سيف "
قلت ذلك و كانت فكرة وليدة اللحظة ، ألا أنها كبرت فجأة في رأسي و احتلت عقلي برمته ، ففتحت عيني و حملقت في الفراغ الذي خلقت منه هذه الفكرة ثم استدرت نحو سيف و قلت :
" أنا عائد معك إلى مدينتنا ! "
طبعا سيف تفاجأ و لم يكن الظلام ليسمح لي برؤية ظاهر ردود فعله أو سبر غورها
سمعته يقول :
" ماذا ؟ ! "
قلت مؤكدا :
" نعم ! سأذهب معك ... فلم يعد لي مكان أو داع هنا "
سيف صمت ، و لم يعلق بادئ الأمر ، ثم قال :
" أما حدث ... كان سيئا لهذا الحد ؟؟ "
و كأن جملته كان شرارة فجرّت برميل الوقود ...
ثرت بجنون ، قفزت من سريري مندفعا هائجا صارخا :
" سيئا فقط ؟؟ بل أسوأ ما يمكن أن يحدث على الإطلاق ... إنها خيانة ! إنهما خائنان ... خائنان ... خائنان "
مشيت بتوتر و عصبية أتخبط في طريقي ... أبحث عن أي شيء أفرغ فيه غضبي بلكمة قوية من يدي لكنني لم أجد غير الجدار ...
و هل يشعر الجدار ؟؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

آلام شديدة شعرت أنا بها في قبضة يدي أثر اللكمة المجنونة نحو الجدار ، و استدرت بانفعال نحو سيف الذي ظل جالسا على السرير يراقبني بصمت ...
" لقد سرقوا رغد مني ! "
لأن شيئا لم يتحرك في سيف استنتجت أنه لم يفهم ما عنيته ... قلت :
" أعود بعد ثمان سنوات من العذاب و الألم ... و الذل و الهوان الذي عشته في السجن بسبب قتلي لذلك الحقير الذي أذاها ... ثمان سنوات من الجحيم ... و المرارة ... و الشوق ... فقدت فيها كل شيء سوى أملى بالعودة إليها هي ... أعود فأجدها ... "
و سكت
لأنني لم أقو على النطق بالكلمة التالية ...
و درت حول نفسي بجنون ، ثم تابعت ، و قد خرجت الكلمة من فمي ممزوجة بالآهة و الصرخة و الحسرة :
" أجدها مخطوبة ؟؟ "
هنا وقف سيف ...
ألا أنني لم أكن قد انتهيت من إفراغ ما لدي
قلت بصوت صارخ جاد مزمجر :
" و لمن ؟؟ لأخي ؟؟؟ أخي ؟؟؟ "
حتى لو كانت الغرفة منارة لم أكن لأستطيع رؤية شيء وسط انفعالي الشديد ساعتها ...
لذا لا أعرف كيف كانت تعابير وجه سيف ...
و لكن بإمكاني رؤية خياله واقفا هناك ...
اندفعت كلماتي مقترنة بدموعي و زفيري القوي و صوتي الأجش المجلل ... و أنا أقول :
" لو كان ... لو كان شخصا آخر ... أي شخص ... لكنت قتلته و محوته من الوجود ... لكنه أخي ... أخي يا سيف ... أخي ...
كيف تجرأ على سرقتها مني ؟؟
كيف فعلوا هذا بي ؟؟
أهذا ما أستحقه ؟؟
ليتني لم أخرج من السجن
ليتني مت هناك
ليتني أفقد الذاكرة و أنسى أنني عرفتها يوما
الخائنة ...
الخائنة ...
الخائنة ... "
و انتهيت جاثيا على الأرض في بكاء شديد كالأطفال ...
" لقد أطعمتك بيدي ... كيف تفعلين هذا بي يا رغد ؟؟ أنا قتلته انتقاما لك أنت ...
أيتها الخائنة ... أكان هذا حلمك ...؟
اذهبي بأحلامك إلى الجحيم ... "
و أدخلت يدي إلى جيبي ، و أخرجت منه الصورتين اللتين رافقتاني و لازمتاني لثمان سنين ، لستين دقيقة من كل ساعة من كل يوم ...
أخرجتهما و أخرجت معهما القصاصة التي وجدتها تحت باب غرفتي ...
لم أكن أرى أيا مما أخرجت ، و لكن يدي تحس ... و تدري أيها صورة رغد ... فلطالما أمسكت بالصورة و احتضنتها في يدي لساعات و ساعات ...
الدموع بللت الصورتين و كذلك الورقة ...
" أيتها الخائنة ... اذهبي و أحلامك إلى الجحيم ... "
و قبل أن أتردد أو أدع لعقلي المفقود لحظة للتفكير ...
مزقت الورقة ... إربا إربا ...
و رميت بها في الهواء ...
و مزقت صورة رغد ... قطعة قطعة ... و بعثرتها في الفراغ ... إلى حيث تبعثرت آخر آمالي و أحلامي ...
و انتهت آخر لحظات حبي الحالم ...
و تلاشت آخر ذرات غبار الماضي ...
و لم يبق لي ...
غير حطام قلب ٍ منفطر ...
-------------------
انتهت الحلقه الـ 13

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقة الرابعه عشر
~ خذني إليك ~

ذهبنا أنا و دانة لرفع الأطباق عن المائدة
كان الضيف مع أبي و سامر ، و وليد في غرفة الضيوف ، فيما تعد والدتي الشاي في المطبخ .
لأن سامر يجلس عادة إلى يسار والدي ، فلا بد أن الضيف قد جلس إلى يمنه ، و لابد أن الكرسي المجاور له كان كرسي وليد ...
" من كان يجلس هنا ؟ "
سألت ، بشيء من البلاهة المفتعلة ، فأجابتني دانة بسحرية و هي ترفع الأطباق :
" ما أدراني ؟ أتصدقين ... لم أكن معهم !
أقصد كنت أجلس على الكرسي المقابل لكنني لم أنتبه لمن كان يجلس أمامي ! "
قلت :
" و ما دمت قد كنت جالسة معهم ، فلماذا لا أرى أطباقا أمام مقعدك ؟؟ "
رفعت دانة نظرها عن السكاكين و الملاعق و الأشواك التي كانت تجمعها ، و هتفت بغضب و حدة :
" رغد ! "
و هي تحرك يدها مهددة برميي بالسكاكين !
قلت بسرعة :
" حسنا حسنا لن أسأل المزيد "
و صمتنا للحظة
ثم عدت أقول :
" الشخص الذي كان يجلس هنا ... لم يأكل شيئا ! ربما لم يعجب الضيف طعامنا ! "
كنت أريد منها فقط أن تقول شيئا يرجح استنتاجي بأن وليد كان هو من يجلس على هذا المقعد ...
جلست على ذلك المقعد ، و أخذت إحدى الفطائر من الطبق الموضوع أمامي و بدأت بقضمها
التفتت إلى دانة ناظرة باستهجان :
" ماذا تفعلين ؟؟ !"
مضغت ما في فمي ببطء شديد ثم ابتلعته ، ثم قلت :
" أرى ما إذا كانت الفطائر في هذا الطبق غير مستساغة ! لكنها لذيذة ! لم لم تعجبه ؟؟ "
طبعا كنت أتعمد إثارة غيظها ! فأنا أريدها أن تأمرني بالمغادرة فورا لأنجو من غسل عشرات الأطباق ... فقد تعبت دانة كانت على وشك الصراخ بوجهي ، ألا أن والدتنا أقبلت داخلة الغرفة لتساعدنا في رفع الأطباق و تنظيفها ، فأسرعت بالنهوض و عملت بهمة و نشاط خجلا منها !
بعد أن انتهيت من درس الغسيل هذا ذهبت إلى غرفتي و أنا متعبة و أتذمر
كنت قلقة بشأن بشرة يدي التي لا تتحمل الصابون و المنظفات
أخذت أتلمسها و شعرت بجفافها ، فأسرعت إلى المرطبات و المراهم ، و دفنت جلدي تحت طبقة بعد طبقة بعد طبقة منها !
قلت في نفسي :
" رباه ! إنني لا أصلح لشيء كهذا ! كيف سأصبح ربة منزل ذات يوم ؟ لا أريد أن أفقد نضارتي ! "
و تذكرت حينها موضوع زواجنا الذي كدت أنساه !
لا أعلم ما إذا كان سامر قد تحدث مع والدي بشأن الزواج أم لا ... فقد شغلنا جميعا حضور وليد عن التفكير بأي شيء آخر ...
اضطجعت على سريري بعد فترة ، و أنا متوقعة أن أنام بسرعة من شدة الإرهاق ...
ألا أن أفكارا كثيرة اتخذت من رأسي ملعبا ليلتها و حرمتني من النوم ... !
حتى هذه اللحظة لا زلت أشعر بشيء يحرق داخل عيني ...
إنها نظرة وليد المرعبة الحادة التي أحرقتني ...
تقلبت على سريري كما تُقلّب السمكة أثناء شويها !
كنت أشعر بالحرارة في جسدي و فراشي ...
فنظرت من حولي أتأكد من عدم انبعاث الدخان !
لماذا حدّق بي وليد بهذا الشكل ؟؟
تحسست يدي اليمنى باليسرى ، و كأنني لا أزال أشعر بالألم فيها بل و توهمت توهجها و احمرارها ... و حرارتها 
إنه طويل جدا ! لا يزال علي ّ رفع رأسي كثيرا لأبلغ عينيه ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و رفعت رأسي نحو السقف ، أعتقد أنني رأيت عينيه هناك ! معلقتين فوق رأسي تماما ...
بسرعة سحبت البطانية و غطيت رأسي كاملا ... و بقيت هكذا حتى نفذت آخر جزيئات الأوكسجين من تحت البطانية فأزحتها جانبا ، و انتقل الهواء البارد المنعش إلى صدري مختالا ، ألا أن حرارتي أحرقته ، فخرج حارا مخذولا !
عدت أنظر إلى السقف ، و أتخيل عيني وليد ... و أنفه المعقوف !
و أتخيله يضع نظارة سامر السوداء التي تلازمه كلما خرج من المنزل ، كم ستبدو مناسبة له !
لا أعرف كم من الوقت مضى و أنا أتفرج على الأفكار السخيفة و هي تلعب بحماس داخل رأسي !
كنت أريد أن أنام و لكن ...
نظرت إلى ساعة الجدار و رأيت عقربيها الوامضين يشيران إلى الساعة الواحدة ليلا ...
ليس من عادتي أو عادة أفراد عائلتي السهر ... لابد أن الجميع يغط الآن في نوم عميق فيما أنا مشغولة بعيني وليد !
لدى رؤيتي للساعة تذكرت شيئا فجأة ، فجلست بسرعة :
" الساعة ! "
و بسرعة خاطفة ، نهضت عن سريري و خرجت من الغرفة و ركضت نحو غرفة الضيوف ...
لقد وجدت الباب مغلقا ، فوقفت حائرة ...
ترى هل يوجد أحد بالداخل ؟؟
و خصوصا من النوع الذي تتعلق عيناه في الأسقف ؟؟
قربت رأسي و تحديدا أذني من الباب ، قاصدة الإصغاء إلى أي صوت قد يدل على وجود شخص ما ، مع أنني واثقة من أن أذني ليستا خارقتين ما يكفي لسماع صوت تنفس بشر ما يفصلني عنه باب و عدة خطوات !
لكني على الأقل ، لم أسمع صوت المكيف !
لمست مقبض الباب الحديدي ، و لأنه لم يكن باردا اعتمدت على هذا كدليل قاطع يثبت أن المكيف غير مشغل ، و بالتالي فإن أحدا ليس بالداخل !
أعرف !
أنا أكثر ذكاءا من ذلك ، لكن هذه اللحظة سأعتمد على غبائي !
فتحت الباب ببطء و حذر ... و تأكدت حينها أنه لم يكن هناك أحد...
أشعلت المصباح و توجهت فورا إلى المكان الذي وقعت فيه الساعة بعد ارتطامها بالحائط ... خلف المعقد الكبير ...
كانت هناك مسافة لا تتجاوز البوصتين تفصل المقعد الكبير عن الجدار ...
حاولت النظر من خلال هذا المجال الضيق ألا أنني لم أستطع رؤية شيء
صحيح أن حجمي صغير ألا أن يدي أكبر من أن تنحشر في هذه المساحة الضيقة محاولة استخراج الساعة !
" تبا ! ماذا أفعل الآن ؟؟ "
شمّرت عن ذراعي ، و تأهبت ... ثم أمسكت بالمقعد الكبير و حاولت تحريكه للأمام محاولة مستميتة
لكن مفاصلي كادت تنخلع دون أن يتزحزح هذا الجبل عن مكانه قدر أنملة !
" أرجوك أيتها الساعة أخرجي من هناك ! "
ليتها كانت تسمعني ! لماذا لم يصنع الإنسان ساعة تمشي على أرجل حتى يومنا هذا ؟؟
شعرت بإعياء في عضلاتي فارتميت على ذلك المقعد ...
رباه !
ستضطر غاليتي للمبيت بعيدة عني ... مجروحة و حزينة و لا تجد من يواسيها !
وضعت وسادة المقعد على صدري و أرخيت عضلاتي ...
لم أشعر بنفسي ...
و لا حتى بالحر الذي يكوي داخلي قبل خارجي
و استسلمت للنوم !
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
و لا للحظة واحدة بعد النبأ القاتل ، استطعت أن أرتاح ...
متمدد على سريري منذ ساعات ... و أفكر في نهايتي البائسة ...
طلع النهار منذ مدة و امتلأت الغرفة ضوءا مزعجا ، أصبحت أكرهه ... بل و أكره الشمس التي أجبرت عيني على استقبال النور ...
نهضت عن السرير و أنا أحس بالآلام في جميع مفاصل بدني ... و ما أن جلست ، حتى وقعت أنظاري التائهة على أشلاء الصورة المبعثرة فوق أرضية الغرفة ..
أتيتها ، و التقطتها قطعة قطعة و كومتها فوق بعضها البعض و ضممتها إلى صدري ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وضعتها في جيبي ، و هممت برمي أجزاء الورقة الممزقة ، لكنني لم أقو على ذلك ...
كيف لي أن أمح من الوجود شيئا جاءني منك ؟؟
آخر شيء جاءني منك ...
و آخر شيء سأستلمه على الإطلاق ...
كان الصباح الباكر ... حملت علبة سجائري و خرجت من الشقة و إلى الشارع ، و أخذت أتمشى ...
لم يكن هناك سوى بعض السيارات تمر بين الفينة و الأخرى ، و بعض عمال النظافة متناثرين في المنطقة بزيهم المزعج اللون ...
لم يكن في المنظر ما يبهج النفس أو يريح الأعصاب ...
بدأت أدخن السيجارة تلو الأخرى ، فهذا هو الشيء الوحيد الذي يشعرني بالراحة المزيفة ...
تفكيري لم يكن صافيا ، ألا أنني عزمت على الرحيل عائدا إلى بيتي ...
بعد قرابة الساعتين ، عدت للشقة فوجدت سيف و قد خرج توه من دورة المياه بعد حمام منعش ، تفوح منه رائحة الصابون ...
ألقى علي تحية الصباح بمجرد أن رآني ، فرددت و أنا أشعر بالخجل من رائحة السجائر المنبعثة مني إزاء رائحة النظافة و الصابون الصادرة منه !
" هل نمت جديا ؟؟ لا تبدو نشيطا ! "
قال سيف ذلك ، و هو يدقق النظر في الهالتين السوداوين التين تحيطان بعيني الكئيبتين الحمراوين ...
لم يكن علي أن أجيب ، فقد جاءه الجواب بليغا من مظهري ...
قال سيف :
" أنني أفكر في الطعام ! أ لديكم في البيت ما يؤكل أم أفتش عن مطعم !؟ "
كان يقول ذلك بمرح و دعابة ، لكني كنت في حالة سيئة للغاية ... أسوأ من ان تسمح لي بأي تفكير لائق او ذوق سليم ، قلت :
" دعنا ننطلق الآن "
سيف تسمر في موضعه و حدق بي بدهشة ! لكن إشارات الإصرار الصارخة في عيني طردت من رأسه أي شكوك حول جديتي في الأمر من عدمها ...
" الآن ؟؟ "
" نعم ... لم علينا الانتظار للغد ؟؟ تبدو في قمة النشاط و لا ضير من السفر الآن "
سيف صمت قليلا ثم قال :
" عائلتك ... أتظن أنهم .... ... "
رفعت زاوية فمي اليمنى باستهتار و سخرية ثم تنهدت تنهيدة قصيرة و قلت :
" لم يعد لي مكان بينهم ... فكما نسوني طوال السنوات الثمان الماضية ، و عاشوا حياتهم دون تأثر ، عليهم اعتباري قد مت من اليوم فصاعدا ...
بل من البارحة فصاعدا "
لقد كنت محبطا و لا أرى إلا سوادا في سواد ...
بقيت واقفا عند الباب أنتظر أن يجمع سيف أشياءه و لم أبادر بمساعدته ، سيف لم يحاول مناقشتي في الأمر و إن كنت أرى الاعتراض مختبئا خلف جفونه
كان الوقت لا يزال باكرا ، ركبنا السيارة و انطلقنا ...
" سأمر لوداعهم "
نعم وداعهم
بعد كل الذي تكبلت من أجل العودة إليهم
بعد كل تلك السعادة التي عشتها يوم الأمس
بعد كل الحرمان و الضياع ...
أودعهم !
كيف لي أن أقيم معهم و قد انتهى كل معنى لوجودي ؟؟
لم يكن في الشارع غير القليل من السيارات و الناس ... و كان المشوار قصيرا
و حين وصلنا ، أركن سيف السيارة جانبا و نزلنا سوية .
كان والدتي هي من استقبلنا عند المدخل
و بمجرد أن دخلت ، أقبلت نحوي تعانقني و ترحب بي بحرارة ، و كأنها لم ترني يوم الأمس ...
قلت :
" سيف معي ... "
و كان سيف لا يزال واقفا خلف الباب ينتظر الإذن بالدخول

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

دعه يتفضل ، خذه إلى غرفة المعيشة حيث والدك ، فغرفة الضيوف حارة الآن "
ثم انصرفت نحو المطبخ ، فيما فتحت الباب لسيف :
" تفضل "
و ذهبنا إلى غرفة المعيشة حيث كان والدي جالسا يقرأ إحدى الصحف ...
في الماضي ، كنت كثيرا ما أقرأ أخبار الصحف له !
" صباح الخير يا أبي "
والدي قام إلينا مرحبا بحرارة هو الآخر ... و اتخذ كلاهما مجلسه ، فيما استأذنت أنا و خرجت من الغرفة قاصدا المطبخ ، و تاركا الباب مفتوحا ، تشيعني نظرات سيف من الداخل !
هناك كانت والدتي واقفة عند الموقد و قد وضعت إبريقا كبيرا مليئا بالماء ليغلي فوق النار ...
ابتسمت لدى رؤيتي و قالت :
" لم أعلم أنك غادرت البارحة إلا بعد حين ... اذهبا أنت و سامر اليوم لشراء طقم غرفة نوم جديد ، سنعد لك غرفة الضيوف لتتخذها غرفة لك "
طبعا لم أملك من الشجاعة لحظتها ما يكفي لقول ما أخبئه في صدري ...
قلت ـ محاولا تغيير سير الحديث :
" هل تناولتم فطوركم ؟ "
" ليس بعد ، فسامر و الفتاتان لا زالوا نياما !"
و استطردت :
" سأعد لكم فطورا شهيا ... ، شغّل المكيف في غرفة الضيوف الآن ثم خذ الضيف إليها "
" حسنا "
و هممت بالانصراف ، فقالت أمي :
" قل لي ... أي طعام تود تناوله على الفطور يا عزيزي ؟؟ "
إنني لا أفكر بالطعام و لولا سيف لكنت اختصرت المسافة و ودعتكم و انتهينا ...
قلت بلا مبالاة :
" أي شيء ... "
ثم خرجت من المطبخ متجها إلى غرفة الضيوف لتشغيل المكيف .
كان الباب مفتوحا ، دخلت و ذهبت رأسا إلى المكيف فشغّلته و استدرت لأعود خارجا
فاصطدمت عيناي بشيء جعل قلبي يتدحرج تحت قدمي !
ربما كان صوت المكيّف هو الذي جعل هذا الكائن الحي يفيق فجأة ، و يفتح عينيه ، و يهب جالسا في فزع !
أخذت تنظر إلي بتوتر و اضطراب و تتلفت يمنة و يسرة ، بينما أنا متخشب في مكاني ... لا اعرف ماذا افعل !
ببساطة لا أعرف ماذا أفعل !
ثم ماذا ؟
رفعت الوسادة المربعة الشكل التي كانت موضوعة فوق حضنها و غطت بها وجهها و هبّت واقفة مستترة خلف الوسادة ، و ركضت نحو الباب !
" رغد انتظري ! "
توقفت ، و هي لا تزال تخبئ رأسها خلف الوسادة و أنا لا أزال واقفا مكاني لا أعرف ما أفعل من المفاجأة !
ربما أخطأت و شغلت المكيف على وضع التدفئة ! الجو حار ... حار ... حار !
و قطرات العرق بدأت تتجمع على جبيني و شعري أيضا ... !
اعتقد أنه موقف لا يترك للمرء فرصة للتفكير ، ألا أنني تذكرت سيف ، و هو يجلس في موقع يسمح له برؤية العابر في الممر ... و الباب مفتوح !
" أأ ... صديقي هنا ... سأغلق الباب ... لحظة ... "
كانت تقف قرب الباب و حين أتممت جملتي تراجعت للوراء حتى التصقت بالجدار فسرت أنا نحو الباب و خرجت و عمدت إلى باب غرفة المعيشة فأغلقته دون أن أرفع بصري نحو سيف الذي و لا شك كان يراني ...
عدت بعدها للفتاة الملتصقة بالحائط و الوسادة ... وقلت باضطراب :
" أنا ... آسف ... لم أعلم ... أقصد لم أنتبه ... أأ... "
و لم أجد كلمة مناسبة !
مسحت العرق عن وجهي و قلت أخيرا :
" يمكنك الذهاب "
و أوليتها ظهري ، و سمعت خطاها تبتعد مسرعة...
تهالكت على نفس المقعد الكبير الذي كانت رغد نائمة فوقه و شعرت بالحرارة تزداد ...
لقد كان دافئا بل و حارا أيضا !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*" 
ما الذي يدفعك للنوم في هذا المكان و بدون تكييف !؟
و تتدثرين بالوسادة أيضا !
يا لك من فتاة !
لا أعرف كيف تسللت ابتسامة إلى قلبي ...
لا ! ليست ابتسامة بل شيء أكبر من ذلك
إنها ضحكة !
لم يكن ظرفا مناسبا للضحك و حالتي كما تعرفون هي أبعد ما تكون عن السعادة ، لكنه موقف أجبر ضحكتي على الانطلاق ...
لم يطل الأمر ... وقفت ، و أخذت أحدق بالمقعد الذي كانت رغد تنام عليه ... ثم أتحسسه بيدي
عندما كانت رغد صغيرة ، كنت أجعلها تنام فوق سريري و أظل أراقبها بعطف ...
و أداعب شعرها الأملس ...
كانت تحب أن تحتضن شيئا ما عند النوم ... كدمية قماشية أو بالونة أو حتى وسادة !
و كم كانت تبدو بريئة و ملائكية !
لم يكن لضحكتي تلك أي داع لأن تولد وسط مجتمع الدموع الحزينة ، سرعان ما لقت حتفها بغزو دمعة واحدة تسللت من بين حدقتي قهرا ... و حسرة ... على ما قد فقدت ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
لم أدرك أنني نمت حيث كنت ، على ذلك المقعد الكبير الثقيل ، ( الكنبة ) إلا بعد أن استفقت فجأة فرأيت عيني وليد تحدقان بي !
فزعت ، و نظرت من حولي و اكتشفت أنني كنت هنا !
كان جسمي حارا و العرق يتصبب منه ، و جلست مذعورة أتلفت باحثة عن شيء أختفي خلفه ... و لم أجد غير وسادة المقعد التي كنت ألتحفها
غطيت بها وجهي و قمت مسرعة أريد الهروب !
لا أصدق أنني وصلت غرفتي أخيرا بسلام ! يا إلهي ما الذي يحدث معي !؟
كيف نمت بهذا الشكل ؟؟ و كيف لم يوقظني الحر ؟؟
و ما الذي كان يفعله وليد هناك ؟؟؟
كنت لا أزال أحتضن الوسادة و أسند ظهري إلى الباب الموصد ، و ألتقط أنفاسي بقوة !
كانت غرفتي باردة و لكن ليس هذا هو سبب ارتعاش أطرافي !
كم أنا محرجة من وليد !
أمس يراني بقطعة عجين تغطي أنفي و اليوم بهذا الشكل !
ماذا سيظنني ؟؟
كما تقول دانة .. علي ّ ألا أغادر غرفتي بعد الآن !
كنت أشعر بعينيه تراقباني ! أحس بهما معي في غرفتي الآن !
ببلاهة نظرت إلى السقف ، في الموضع الذي توهمت رؤيتهما فيه البارحة و تورد خداي خجلا !
لماذا أشعر بالحرارة كلما عبر وليد على مخيلتي ؟؟؟
و لماذا تتسارع دقات قلبي بهذا الشكل ؟؟
بعد أن تجمعت الأشياء التي تبعثرت من ذاتي أثر الفزع نعمت بحمام منعش و بارد و ارتديت ملابسي و حجابي و ذهبت بحذر إلى المطبخ ...
كانت أمي تنظف السمك عند المغسل ، قلت باستياء :
" صباح الخير أمي ! لا تقولي أن غذاءنا اليوم هو السمك ! "
ابتسمت والدتي و قالت :
" صباح الخير ! إنه السمك ! "
أطلقت تنهيدة اعتراض ، فأنا لست من عشّاق السمك كما و أنني لا أريد حصة طبخ جديدة هذا اليوم !
" ألم تنهض دانة بعد ؟؟ "
سألتني ، قلت :
" ليس بعد ... "
ثم غيرت نبرة صوتي و قلت :
" أ لدينا ضيوف اليوم ؟؟ "
" إنه صديق وليد ... سيف ... ، لسوف نستضيفه و نكرمه حتى يسافر غدا ، فهو الذي ساعد ابني على ... "
و توقفت أمي عن الكلام ...*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" على ماذا ؟ "
قالت بشيء من الاضطراب :
" على ... على الحضور إلى هنا ... فلم يكن يعرف أين نحن ! "
أنا تركت رسالة أخبر فيها وليد بأننا رحلنا على هذه المدينة ! لا أدري إن كان قد وجدها ! بالطبع لا ... كيف كان سيدخل إلى منزل موصد الأبواب !؟
كم أنا متلهفة لمعرفة تفاصيل غيابه ... دراسته ... عمله ... كل شيء !
سكبت لي بعض الشاي ، و توجهت نحو الطاولة الصغيرة الموجودة على أحد جوانب المطبخ قاصدة الجلوس و احتسائه على مهل
فيما أنا في طريقي نحو الطاولة ، و إذا بوليد و سامر مقبلين ... يدخلان المطبخ !
ما أن وقع بصري على وليد حتى اضطربت خطاي و اهتزت يدي ، و اندلق بعض الشاي الحار على أصابعي فانتفضت أصابعي فجأة تاركة قدح الشاي ينزلق من بينها و يهوي ... و يرتطم بالأرضية الملساء ساكبا محتواه على قدمي و ما حولها !
" آي "
شعرت بلسعة الشاي الحار و ابتعدت للوراء و أنا أهف على يدي لتبريدها ...
سامر أقبل مسرعا يقول :
" أوه عزيزتي ... هل تأذيت ؟ ! "
قلت :
" أنا بخير "
و أنا أتألم ...
سامر أسرع نحو الثلاجة و أخرج قطعة جليد ، و أتى بها إلي ، أمسك بيدي و أخذ يمررها على أصابعي ...
لملامسة الجليد لأصابعي شعرت بالراحة ...
قلت :
" شكرا "
و ابتسم سامر برضا .
تركته مشغولا بتبريد أصابعي و سمحت لأنظاري بالتسلل من فوق كتفه ، إلى ما ورائه ...
كان يقف عند الباب ، سادا بطوله و عرضه معظم الفتحة ، يحدق بنا أنا و سامر بنظرات مخيفة !
لا أعرف لماذا دائما تشعرني نظراته بالخوف ... و الحرارة !
الجليد أخذ ينصهر بسرعة ....
رفعت أنظاري عنه و بعثرتها على أشياء أخرى ، اقل إشعاعا و حرارة ... كالثلاجة كإبريق الشاي ، أو حتى ... لهيب نار الموقد !
لكني كنت أشعر بها تحرقني عن بعد !
أ أنتم واثقون من أنكم لا تشمون شيئا ؟؟
وليد الآن تحرك ، متقدما للداخل ... و مبتعدا عنا ، و متوجها نحو أمي ...
قال :
" ماذا تصنعين أماه ؟ "
" سأحضر لكم السمك المشوي هذا اليوم ... ألم يكن صديقك يحبه في الماضي حسب ما أذكر ؟؟ "
سكت وليد برهة ثم قال :
" لا داعي ... يا أمي .. "
و سكت برهة أخرى ثم واصل :
" سوف يسافر سيف الآن ... "
جميعنا ، أنا و سامر و أمي ، نظرنا إلى وليد باهتمام ...
قالت أمي :
" يسافر ؟ ألم تقل أنه سيبقى حتى الغد ؟ "
" بلى ... لكن خطته تغيرت و سيخرج ... فورا "
قال ( فورا ) هذه بحدة و هو ينظر باتجاهنا أنا و سامر
أمي قالت :
" اقنعه يا وليد بالبقاء حتى وقت الغذاء على الأقل ... اقنعه بني ! "
وليد كان لا يزال ينظر باتجاهنا ، و رأيت يده تنقبض بشدة و وجهه يتوهج احمرارا و على جبينه العريض تتلألأ قطيرات العرق ...
لم يكن الجو حارا و لكن ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

هذا الرجل ... ناري ... ملتهب ... حار ... يقدح شررا !
نظر إلى أمي نطرة مطولة ثم قال :
" أنا ... ذاهب معه "
سامر ، ترك قطعة الجليد فوق أصابعي و استدار بكامل جسده نحو وليد ، كما فعلت أمي ...
قال سامر :
" عفوا ؟؟ ماذا ؟؟ "
وليد لم ينظر إلى سامر بل ظل يراقب تعابير وجه أمي ، المندهشة الواجمة ، و قال :
" نعم أمي ... سأسافر معه ... حالا "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
لم تجد الدموع و النداءات و التوسلات التي أطلقها أفراد عائلتي في صرف نظري عن السفر ...
بل إنني و في هذه اللحظة بالذات ، أريد أن أختفي ليس فقط من البيت ، بل من الدنيا بأسرها
لقد كانت حالة أمي سيئة جدا ... و لكن صورة الخائنين و أيديهما المتلامسة ... و قطعة الجليد المنزلقة بدلال بين أصابعهما أعمت عيني عن رؤية أي شيء آخر ...
و أقيم مهرجان مناحة كبير ساعة وداعي ...
كان يجب أن أذهب ، و لم يكن لدي أية نوايا بالعودة ... فقد انتهى كل شيء ...
تحججت بكل شيء ...
أوراقي ... شهادتي ... أشيائي ... و كل ما خطر لي على بال ، من أجل إقناعهم بتسليمي مفاتيح المنزل ...
سيف ينتظرني في السيارة ، و هم متشبثون بي يعيقون خروجي ، محيطون بي من الجهات الأربع ... أمي و أبي ، و أختي و آخي الخائن ...
أما الخائنة رغد ... فكانت تراقب عن بعد ... إذ أنني لم أعد شيئا يجوز لها الاقتراب منه ...
للحظة اختفت رغد ، و صارت عيناي تدوران و تجولان فيما حولي ...
أين أنت ...؟؟
أين ذهبت ؟؟
أعليها أن تحرمني حتى من آخر لحظة لي معها ؟؟
آخر لحظة ؟؟
كنت ممسكا بالباب في وضع الخروج ... أردت أن أسير خطوة نحو الخارج ألا أن قبضة موجعة في صدري منعتني من الخروج قبل أن ... أراها للمرة الأخيرة ...
فقط ... للمرة الأخيرة ...
" أين رغد ؟؟ "
قلت ذلك ، و عدت نحو الداخل أفتش عنها
وجدتها في غرفة الضيوف و كانت للعجب ... تحاول تحريك المقعد الكبير عن مكانه !
" رغد ... ! "
التفتت إلي ، فرأيت الدموع تغرق عينيها فيما هي تحاول جاهدة زحزحة المقعد
دموع رغد تقطع شرايين قلبي ...
أشعر بالدماء تغرق صدري و رئتي ... و تسد مجرى هوائي ....
إنني أختنق يا رغد !
ليتك تحسين بذلك ...
" ماذا تفعلين ؟؟ ألن ... تودعيني ؟؟ "
هزّت رأسها نفيا و اعتراضا ...
تقدمت نحوها ، و أمسكت بالمقعد و حركته عن موضعه نحو الأمام بالشكل الذي أرادت
فأسرعت هي إلى خلفه ، و انحنت على الأرض و التقطت شيئا ما ، لم يكن غير ساعتي القديمة ...
رغد أقبلت نحوي تمد يدها إلي بالساعة و تقول :
" لقد تركت الجميع يسخر مني ... و أنا محتفظة بها و أرتديها في انتظار عودتك كما وعدت ! لكنك كذبت علي ... و لم تعد ! "
و رمت بالساعة نحوي فأصابت أنفي ...
انحنيت و رفعت الساعة عن الأرض ... و بقينا نحدق ببعضنا لبرهة ، ثم قلت :
" لم تعودي بحاجة للاحتفاظ بها ... فصاحب الساعة ... لم يعد موجودا "
و أوليتها ظهري ، و انصرفت نحو باب المدخل ...
لم أعط بصري الفرصة لإلقاء أي نظرة على أي منهم ... لم ألتفت للوراء ... و كنت اسمع نداءاتهم دون أن أستجيب لها ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

تريدون عودتي ؟؟
أعيدوا رغد إلي أولا !
أم تظنون أنني سأحتمل العيش بينكم ، و هي ... خطيبة لأخي ؟؟
دون رغد ... فإن وليد لم يعد له وجود على وجه الأرض ...
ألا تدركون ذلك ؟؟
ألا تدركون ما فعلتم بي ؟؟
قتلتموني ...
شر قتلة ...
" وليـــــــــــــــــــــد "
كان هذا صوت رغد ... يخترق أذني ... و رأسي ... و قلبي ... و كل خلية ... و كل ذرة من جسدي ...
لم أستطع أن أقاوم ... التفت نحو الوراء و لم أر شيئا ... غير طفلة صغيرة ... ضئيلة الحجم ... دائرية الوجه ... واسعة العينين ... خفيفة الشعر ... يتدلى شعرها القصير الأملس على جانبيها بعفوية ... ترفع ذراعيها نحوي بدلال و تقول :
" وليـــــــــــــــد ... احملني ! "
" رغد ... تعالي ! "
رأيت شبحها يقبل نحوي ... راكضا ... ضاحكا ... حاملا في يده اليمنى دفتر تلوين ... و في الأخرى صندوق الأماني ... و يمد ذراعيه إلي ...
فأطير به إلى الهواء ...
إلى الفضاء ...
إلى السماء ...
إلى حيث ترتفع أرواح الموتى ...
و تصعد دعوات المعذبين ...
يا رب ...
أتوسل إليك ...
أرجوك ...
خذني إليك ...

----------------
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ15

----------


## زهرة القلوب

الله يغطيك العافيه ساقي العطاشا

القصه رائعه

ننتظر المزيد

----------


## Taka

ساقي العطاشا

انا انتظرك

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

شكرا لكم و لتواصلكم

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقة الخامسه عشر
~ هدوء قبل العاصفة ~

طريق العودة لم يكن بأقل مشقة من طريق الذهاب ...
ألا أنني بسبب التعب و الإجهاد النفسي نمت معظم ساعات النهار الأول .
حطام الأشياء التي أراها من حولي لا يختلف عن حطام قلبي ... ألا أن الجماد لا ينزف دما
التلاوة المنبعثة من مذياع السيارة بصوت قارئ رخيم عذب هي الشيء الوحيد الذي خفف على قلبي آلام التمزق و التقطع و الاحتراق ...
توالت الساعات ، و كنت أتابع باهتمام مزيف كل ما أسمعه من المذياع هروبا من التفكير في الطريق الذي ولى ... و الطريق القادم ...
في الماضي ... و المستقبل ...
بلغنا مدينتنا قبيل غروب الشمس الثالثة التي أنارت دربنا ...
" خذني إلى بيتي "
قلت ذلك و نحن أمام مفترق طرق ، يؤدي أحدهم إلى بيتي و آخر إلى بيت سيف
" الآن ؟ دعنا ننزل بيتنا و نرتاح من عناء المشوار الطويل ... "
" أرجوك يا سيف ... إلى بيتي ... "
لم أكن هذه المرة أشعر بأي شوق أو حماس لدخول المنزل المهجور
و سيف هم ّ بالحضور معي أل أنني قلت :
" لابد أن والديك في انتظارك الآن ... سأشكرك كما ينبغي لاحقا ، بلغهما تحياتي "
كان سيف قلقا بشأني و لكنني صرفته ، و دخلت المنزل المظلم وحيدا .
رفعت يدي لإنارة المصباح ، بل المصابيح واحدا تلو الآخر فاكتشفت أن الكهرباء مقطوعة .
و على الضوء الباقي من آخر خيوط الشمس ، سرت في منزلي الكئيب الساكن و صعدت إلى الطابق العلوي ...
ذهبت رأسا إلى غرفة نومي ... أخرجت المفاتيح ، ثم فتحت الباب ببطء ...
و خطوت خطوة إلى الداخل ...
سرعان ما عادت بي السنين إلى الوراء ...
حين كنت فتى مراهقا في بداية التاسعة عشر من العمر ... أجلس على هذا الكرسي أذاكر بشغف ...
يا إلهي !
لا تزال كتبي التي تركتها على المكتب في مكانها !
مفتوحة كما تركتها قبل ثمان سنين !
جلت ببصري في الغرفة ... و فوجئت برؤية الأشياء كما هي ...
تقدمت خطوة بعد خطوة ...
السرير ... نفس البطانية و الأغطية التي كانت عليه قبل رحيل ...
اقتربت من المكتب ... إنه كتاب الرياضيات الذي كنت أقرأه آخر ليلة قبل الرحيل ، استعدادا لامتحان الغد !
و قلم الرصاص لا يزال موضوعا على الصفحة المفتوحة ...
و بقية الكتب مبعثرة على الطاولة تماما كما تركتها منذ ذلك الزمن ...
مددت يدي فلمست الغبار الذي يغطي الكتاب ، و كل شيء ...
فتحت الأدراج لألقي نظرة ... لا شيء تغير ! لا يبدو أن أحدا قد وطأ أرض هذه الغرفة مذ هجرتها
استدرت نحو سريري ... لطالما احتضنني هذا السرير و امتص تعبي و أرقي ... ألا زال يصلح للنوم ؟ أ أستطيع رمي أثقال صدري و جسدي عليه ؟؟
كان أيضا غارقا في الغبار ... و مع ذلك رميت بجسدي المهموم عليه و سمحت لسحابة الغبار أن تحلق ... و تنتشر ... و تهاجم أنفي و تخنقني أيضا ...
داهمتني نوبة من العطاس اثر استنشاقي لغبار الزمن ، فنهضت و تلفت من حولي بحثا عن علبة المناديل
لابد أنها ستكون مدفونة تحت طبقات من الغبار هي الأخرى ...
لكن أنظاري التصقت فجأة بشيء يقف على أحد أرفف مكتبتي القديمة ...
شيء أسطواني الشكل ، مغطى بطوابع و ملصقات صغيرة طفولية ...
و من بين تلك الملصقات ، يظهر جزء من كلمة مكتوبة عليه : ( أمـاني )

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

سرت ببطء شديد ، بوصة بوصة ، نحو هذا الصندوق الصغير ...
أكان حلما أم حقيقة ؟؟
لقد رأيته أمامي مباشرة ، و لمسته بيدي ... و رججته ، و سمعت صوت قصاصات الورق تتضارب داخله !
صندوق أماني رغد ... لا يزال حيا ؟؟
أمسكت بالصندوق الأسطواني ، و قربته من عيني ، ثم من صدري ، و أرخيت جفني ، و سحبت نفسا عميقا مليئا بالغبار ...
رأيت الصغيرة مقبلة نحوي بانفعال و فرح ، حاملة كتابها بيدها :
" وليد اصنع صندوق أماني لي "
و رأيتها تساعدني في صناعته ...
ثم تغطيه بالملصقات الصغيرة ...
ثم تجلس هناك على سريري ، قرب المنضدة ، و تكتب أمنيتها الأولى ...
(( عندما أكبر سوف أتزوج .... ))
عند هذا الحد ... ارتفع جفناي فجأة ، و انقبضت يدي بقوة ... ضاغطة على الصندوق بلا رحمة حتى خنقت أنفاسه تدحرجت عبرة كبيرة حارقة من مقلتي اليمنى ، فاليسرى ، تبعها سيل عارم من الدموع الكئيبة التائهة ، تغسل ما علق بوجهي و أنفي من الغبار العتيق ...
شقت نظرتي طريقا سالكا بين الدموع ، مسافرة نحو صندوق الأماني المخنوق ... محرضة يدي ّ على التعاون للفتك به ... و تمزيقه كما تمزقت كل آمالي و أحلامي ... و صورة رغد و رسالتها ... و قلبي و روحي ...
لكنني توقفت في منتصف الطريق ...
لم أعد أرغب في رؤية ما بداخله ...
فأنا أعرف كل شيء ...
( أتمنى أن أصبح رجل أعمال كبير و مهم ! )
( أريد أن تصبح ابنة عمي رغد زوجة لي )
( يا رب اشف سامر و أعده كما كان )
( عندما أكبر سوف أتزوج .... ؟؟؟ )
سامر قطعا ...
كم كنتُ غبيا !
ضغطت على الصندوق بقوة أكبر فأكبر ... و لو كان شيئا مصنوعا من الحديد لتحطم في قبضتي ...
" أيتها الخائنة ... رغد "
رميت الصندوق بعنف بعيدا عني ... إلى أبعد زاوية في الغرفة ، ثم خرجت هاربا من الذكرى الموجعة
أول شيء التقيت به في طريقي كان غرفة رغد !
فهي الأقرب إلي ...
وقفت عند الغرفة لدقائق ... و يدي تفتش عن المفتاح بتردد ...
رفعت يدي ... و طرقت الباب طرقا خفيفا
ثم مددتها نحو المقبض و أمسكت به و بقيت في هذا الوضع لزمن طويل ...
سأفتح الباب ببطء و حذر و هدوء ... قد تكون صغيرتي نائمة بسلام ... لا أريد إزعاجها
أريد فقط أن ألقي نظرة عليها كما أفعل كل ليلة ... لا أحب إلى قلبي من رؤيتها نائمة بهدوء كالملاك .. و ملامسة شعرها الناعم بخفة ...
نظرة أخيرة ... واحدة فقط ... أريد أن ألقيها على طفلتي ...
رغد ... لقد اشتقت إليك كثير! ... منذ أن رأيتك و أنت نائمة ... هنا قبل ثمان سنين ، و جفناك متورمان أثر البكاء الشديد الذي بكيته ذلك اليوم المشؤوم ...
أتذكرين كيف لعبنا يومها ؟؟
أتذكرين البطاطا التي أطعمتك إياها ...؟؟
ما كان يدريني أننا لن نلتقي بعد تلك اللحظة ...
و أنها كانت المرة الأخيرة التي أتسلل فيها إلى غرفتك ، و ألقي عليك نظرة ، و أداعب خصلات شعرك ، و أقبل جبينك ...
ارتجفت رجلاي و كذا يداي و جسمي كله ، و فقدت أي قدرة على تحريك أي عضلة في جسدي ، حتى جفوني

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

لم أجسر على فتح الباب ...
عدت أطرقه و أنادي ...
" رغد ... صغيرتي ... افتحي ! أنا وليد ... "
لكنها لم تفتح
و أخذت أطرق بقوة أكبر ...
" افتحي يا رغد ... لقد عدت إليك "
و بقي الباب ساكنا جامدا ...
لم تعد رغد موجودة
و لم يعد وليد موجود ...
و لم يعد لفتح هذا الباب ... أي داع ...
هويت على الأرض ... كسقف أزيلت أعمدته فجأة ... و رفعت ذراعي إلى الباب و صرخت ...
" رغد ... عودي إلي ... "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
من تتوقعون زارنا قبل أسبوع ؟؟
إنها عائلة اللاعب الشهير ( نوّار ) !
و هل استنتجتم ما سبب الزيارة ؟؟
أجل !
مشروع زواج !
بصراحة أنا فوجئت بشدة ! لم أكن أعتقد أن الأمر سيسير حسبما كانت دانة ترسم ! و لكن يبدو أن هناك أمور أخرى لا أعلم عنها شيئا ...
زيارتهم كانت بعد رحيل وليد بثلاثة أسابيع ...
خلال الأسابيع الثلاثة تلك ، كان الجميع يعيش حالة كآبة و حزن مستمرين
لم تطلع أو تغرب علي شمس دون أن أفكر بوليد ... و بلقائنا الحميم ، ثم نظراته القاسية ، ثم رحيله المفاجئ ...
والدتي أصابها حزن شديد لازمت بسببه الفراش فترة من الزمن ...
أنا أيضا حزنت كثيرا جدا ...
أنا لم أكد أره ... لم أكد أشعر بوجوده ... إنني لا أصدق أنه عاد بالفعل ... لقد كبرت على الاعتقاد بأنه لن يعود ...
و حقيقة ... هو لم يعد ...
" رغد ! ألم تنهي حمّامك بعد ؟؟ "
جاءني صوت دانة من الخارج ، تحثني على الخروج بأقصى سرعة ... كنت لا أزال أمشط شعري القصير المبلل أمام المرآة المغطاة بطبقة من الضباب !
فتحت الباب فانطلق بخار الماء متسربا للخارج ، و وجدت دانة واقفة و ذراعاها مضمومان إلى صدرها ، تنظر إلي بحنق !
" أهو حمام بخاري ؟ هيا اخرجي يكاد ضيوفي يصلون و أنا لم أستعد بعد ! "
سرت ببطء شديد ، متعمدة الإطالة أقصى ما يمكن ... ! دانة تحدق بي بغضب و نفاذ صبر و تصرخ :
" أوه يا لبر ودك ! هيا أخرجي ! "
" لم كل هذا الانفعال !؟ كأنك ستقابلين جلالة الملكة ! "
" أنت لا تفهمين شيئا ! لا يمكنك أن تحسي بمثل أحاسيسي الآن ! لم تجربي ذلك و لن تجربيه ! "
قالت هذا ثم دفعتني قليلا بعيدا عن الباب ، و دخلت الحمام الغارق في البخار و صفعت بالباب بقوة !
ذهبت إلى غرفتي بكسل ... و أخذت أتابع تمشيط شعري المبلل أمام مرآتي ...
هل تحس كل فتاة على وشك مقابلة أهل عريسها بكل هذا التوتر ؟؟
أنهم سيعلنون الموافقة الرسمية و يناقشون شروط العقد هذه الليلة ، و سنقيم حفلة صغيرة بعد أيام لعقد القران ...
دانة أصبحت لا تطاق بسبب توترها و عصبيتها ، لكنها سعيدة ! سعيدة جدا ...
أنا لم أجرب هذا الإحساس ... و لا أعرف كيف يكون ... إنني فقط أعرف أنني مخطوبة لابن عمي سامر لأنني يجب أن أكون مخطوبة له ...
و سأتزوج منه لأنني يجب أن أتزوج منه ...
سامر في الوقت الحالي مسافر إلى مدينة أخرى ، من أجل العمل

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

موضوع زواجنا تم تأجيل النقاش فيه ، بسبب حضور و رحيل وليد الذي أربك الأجواء ، ثم خطبة دانه التي شغلتنا أواخر الأيام ...
وليد لم يتصل بنا منذ رحيله ، و والدي يحاول جاهدا الاتصال به بطريقة أو بأخرى من أجل إبلاغه عن خطبة دانه و حفلة العقد
مجرد تفكيري بهذا الأمر يشعرني بالسعادة ... فوليد سيأتي و لا شك ... لحضور حفلة شقيقته و المشاركة فيها ...
ألقيت بالمشط جانبا و خرجت من الغرفة في طريقي إلى المطبخ ، و وصلني صوت دانه و هي تغني داخل دورة المياه !
أنا لم أغنِّ عند خطبتي !
حين وصلت ، كانت أمي تتبادل الحديث مع والدي بشأن دانه ... لكنهما توقفا عن الكلام لدى رؤيتي !
" أمي ... ماذا عن وليد ؟؟ "
فهو كان شغلي الشاغل منذ أن رحل ...
بل منذ أن وصل !
أمي و أبي تبادلا نظرة سريعة ، قال والدي بعدها :
" لقد استطعت التحدث إلى سيف ، و أوصيته بزيارة وليد بأقصى ما يمكنه ، و إبلاغه بأنتا ننتظر مكالمة ضرورية منه "
فرحت بذلك ، و قلت تلقائيا :
" إذن سأعتكف عند الهاتف ! "
في ذات اللحظة رن هذا الأخير ، و قفزت مسرعة إليه !
" مرحبا ! هنا منزل شاكر جليل ... من المتحدث ؟ "
كانت ابتسامتي تعلو وجهي ، و حين وصلني صوت الطرف الآخر :
" رغد ! أهذه أنت ؟؟ "
تلاشت الابتسامة بسرعة ، و قلت بشيء من الخيبة :
" نعم ... سامر ، إنها أنا "
و بعد بضع عبارات تبادلناها ، دفعت بالسماعة إلى والدي :
" إنه سامر ... لن يحضر الليلة "
و انصرفت عن المطبخ .
حين سافر سامر ... لم أبك كما بكت أمي ...
و كما بكيت لسفر وليد ...
لم يكن هناك أي هاتف في غرفة نومي ، لذا جلست في غرفة المعيشة قريبة من التلفاز ، و كلما رن هاتف بادرت برفع السماعة قبل أن تنقطع الرنة الأولى !
و في كل مرة أصاب بخيبة أمل ....
لكن ...
لماذا أنا متلهفة جدا للتحدث إليه ؟؟
بعد فترة ، حضر الضيوف المرتقبون ، العريس و والداه و أخته الوحيدة ، صديقة دانه
لو أؤلف كتابا في وصف دانه لسببت أزمة ورق !
سألخص ذلك بقول : كانت غاية في الجمال ، و الخجل ، و اللطف ، و السعادة !
تم الاتفاق على كل شيء ، و تعين تحديد يوم ليلة الخميس المقبلة لعقد القران !
لم أجلس مع ضيفتينا غير دقائق متفرقة ، و تمركزت عند الهاتف في انتظار اتصال من اتصل رجال العالم كلهم ببيتنا سواه !
عند العاشرة و النصف ، استسلمت ...
و ذهبت في اتجاه غرفتي ..
مررت بغرفة دانه ، فوجدتها مشغولة بإزالة المساحيق و الإكسسوارات التي تزين بها شعرها !
" كنت جميلة ! "
نظرت إلي بغرور ، و قالت :
" اعرف ! "
ثم استطردت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" و سأكون أجمل في الحفلة ! علي أن أذهب للسوق غدا لشراء الحاجيات ! "
" عظيم ! أنا أيضا سأشتري فستانا جديدا و بعض الحلي ! "
ابتسمت دانه بسعادة ، و قالت :
" كم أنا متوترة و قلقة ! ستكون حفلة رائعة "
ثم أضافت ببعض الخبث :
" أروع من حفلتك "
لم أكن في السابق أتضايق كثيرا لتعليق كهذا ، ألا أنني الآن شعرت بالانزعاج ... قلت :
" أنا لم تقم لي حفلة حقيقية ... لم يكن يوما مميزا "
قالت :
" وضعي أنا يختلف ! سأتزوج من أشهر لاعبي الكرة في المنطقة ، و أغناهم أيضا ... شيء مميز جدا ! ... والدي وعدني بليلة لا تنسى ! "
أصابني كلامها بشيء من الخذلان و الحزن ، فأنا لم يعمل والدي لأجلي شيئا يذكر ليلة عقد قراني ... هممت بالانصراف ، توقفت قبل أن أغلق الباب ، و سألت :
" هل سيكون وليد موجودا ؟؟ "
شيء ما برق في عينيها و قالت :
" نعم ، بالتأكيد سيكون موجودا ... لا يمكنه أن يتخلى عني أنا ! "
ذهبت إلى غرفتي و أنا حزينة ...
فوليد لم يتصل
و دانه تسخر مني
و من الطريقة التي تمت خطبتي بها ...
رغم أنها كانت أكثر من أقنعني بأنه لابد لي من الزواج من سامر ...
فهو أقرب الناس إلي ، و هو يحبني كثيرا ، و هو مشوه بشكل يثير نفور
بقية الفتيات ...
و بسببي أنا ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
فيما كنت أسخن بعض الفاصوليا على لهيب الموقد في المطبخ ، حضر صديقي سيف .
لم أكن أتوقع زيارته ،كانت الساعة السادسة مساءا ، لكنني سررت بها
" تفضل ! إنني أعد بعض الفاصوليا ... عشاء مبكر ! ستشاركني فيه "
قلت ذلك و أنا أقوده إلى المطبخ ...
حينما وصل و شم رائحة الفاصوليا قال بمرح :
" تبدو شهية ! سأتناول القليل فقط ، فلدي ضيوف على العشاء هذا المساء "
وضعت مقدارين منها في طبقين صغيرين ، مددت بأحدهما نحو صديقي و قلت :
" جرب طهو ـ أو بالأحرى تسخين يدي ! "
تناول سيف بعضها و استساغ الطعم ... ثم قال :
" لكنها لا تقارن بأطباق والدتي ! يجب أن تشاركنا العشاء الليلة يا وليد "
ابتسمت ابتسامة باهتة ، و لم أعلق ...
" هيا يا وليد ! سأعرفك على زملائي و أصدقائي في العمل "
قلت :
" كلا لا يمكنني ، لدي ارتباطات أخرى "
سيف نظر إلي باستنكار ...
" أية ارتباطات ؟؟! "
ابتسمت و قلت :
" سآخذ الأطفال إلى الملاهي ! فقد وعدتهم بذلك "
سيف كان يحرك الملعقة باتجاه فمه ، فتوقف في منتصف الطريق و قال :
" أي أطفال ؟؟ "
قلت بابتسام و أنا أقلب الفاصوليا في الطبق لتبرد قليلا :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" رغد و دانة و سامر ! سأجعلهم يستمتعون بوقتهم ! "
أعاد سيف الملعقة و ما حوت على الطبق ... و ظل صامتا بضع ثوان ...
" ما بك ؟ ألم يعجبك ؟ "
أعني بذلك الفاصوليا
سيف تنهد ثم قال :
" وليد ... ما الذي تهذي به بربك ؟؟ "
تركت الملعقة تنساب من يدي ، و قد ظهرت علامات الجدية على وجهي الكئيب و قلت :
" أتخيل أمورا تسعدني ... و تملأ فراغي ... "
هز سيف رأسه اعتراضا ، و قال :
" ستصاب بالجنون إن بقيت هكذا يا وليد ! بل إنك أصبت به حتما ... ينبغي أن تراجع طبيبا "
دفعت بالكرسي للوراء و أنا انهض فجأة و استدير موليا سيف ظهري ...
سيف وقف بدوره ، و تابع :
" لا تفعل هذا بنفسك ... أتريد أن تجن ؟؟ "
استدرت إلى سيف ، و قلت :
" ما الفرق ؟ لم يعد ذلك مهم "
" كلا يا وليد ... لا تعتقد أن الدنيا قد انتهت عند هذا الحد ... لا يزال أمامك المستقبل و الحياة "
قاطعته بحدّة و زمجرت قائلا :
" المستقبل ؟؟ نعم المستقبل ... لرجل عاطل عن العمل متخرج من السجن لا يحمل سوى شهادة الثانوية المؤرخة قبل ثمان سنين ! و يخبئ بعض النقود التي استعارها من أبيه في جيب بنطاله ليشتري بها الفاصولياء المعلبة فيسد بها جوعه ... نعم إنه المستقبل "
سيف بدأ يتحدّث بانفعال قائلا :
" تعرف أن فرص العمل في البلد ضئيلة بسبب الحرب ، لكنني سأتدبر الأمر بحيث أتيح الفرصة أمامك للعمل معي 
قلت بسرعة :
" معك ؟ أم عندك ؟؟ "
استاء سيف من كلمتي هذه و همّ بالانصراف .
استوقفته و قدمت إليه اعتذاري ...
لقد كان اليأس يقتلني ... و لا شيء يثير اهتمامي في هذه الدنيا ...
قال سيف :
" المزيد من الصبر ... و سترى الخير إن شاء الله "
ثم تقدّم نحوي و قال :
" و الآن ... تعال معي ... فالأشخاص الذين سيتناولون العشاء معنا سيهمك التعرف إليهم "
لكنني رفضت ، لم أشأ أن أظهر أمام رجال الأعمال و أحرج صديقي ، لكوني شخص تافه خرج من السجن قبل أسابيع ...
" كما تشاء ... لكنك ستحضر غدا ! عشاء خاص بنا نحن فقط ! "
أومأت إيجابا ، إكراما لهذا الصديق الوفي ...
قال سيف :
" يا لك من رجل ! لقد أنسيتني ما جئت لأجله ! "
" ما هو ؟؟ "
" تلقيت اتصالا من والدك اليوم ، يريد منك أن تهاتفه للضرورة "
شعرت بقلق ، فلأجل ماذا يريدني والدي ؟؟
" أتعرف ما الأمر ؟؟ "
" لا فكرة لدي ، لكن عليك الاتصال بهم فورا "
و أشار إلى الهاتف المعلق على الجدار ...
قلت :
" الخط مقطوع ! "
" حقا ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" كما كانت الكهرباء و المياه أيضا ! تصور أنني عشت الأيام الأولى بلا نور و لا ماء ! "
ضحك سيف ثم قال :
" معك أنت يمكنني تصور كل شيء ! هل تريد هاتفي المحمول ؟ "
" لا لا ، سأتصل بهم من هاتف عام "
سار سيف نحو الباب مغادرا ، التفت قبل الانصراف و قال :
" موعدنا غدا مساءا ! "
" كما تريد "
و عدت إلى طبقي الفاصوليا التي بردت نوعا ما ، و أفرغتهما في معدتي ...
لم يكن في المنزل أي طعام ، و كنت اشتري المعلبات و التهم منها القدر الذي يبقيني حيا ...
تعمدت عدم الاتصال بأهلي طوال الأسابيع الماضية ، و عشت مع أطيافهم داخل المنزل
حاولت البحث عن عمل و لكن الأمر كان أصعب من أن يتم في غضون بضع أسابيع أو أشهر ...
في ذلك المساء ذهبت إلى أحد المحلات التجارية لشراء بعض الحاجيات ، قبل أن أجري المكالمة الهاتفية .
حين حان دوري للمحاسبة ، أخذ المحاسب يدقق النظر إلي بشكل غريب !
نظرت إليه باستغراب ، فقال :
" ألست وليد شاكر ؟؟ "
فوجئت ، فلم يبد لي وجه المحاسب مألوفا ... قلت :
" بلى ... هل تعرفني ؟؟ "
قال :
" و هل أنساك ! متى خرجت من السجن ؟؟ "
عندما نطق بهذه الجملة أثار اهتمام مجموعة من الزبائن فأخذوا ينظرون باتجاهي ...
شعرت بالحرج ، و تجاهلت السؤال ... فعاد المحاسب يقول :
" ألم تعرفني ؟ لقد كنت ُ زميلا للفتى الذي قتلته ! عمّار "
أخذ الجميع ينظر باتجاهي ، و شعرت بالعرق يسيل على صدغي ...
جاء صوت من مكان ما يقول :
" أ تقول أن المجرم قد خرج من السجن ؟؟ "
تلفت من حولي فرأيت الناس جميعا ينظرون إلي بعيون حمراء ، يقدح الشرر من بعضها ، و ينطلق الازدراء من بعضها الآخر ...
شعرت بجسمي يصغر ... يصغر ... يصغر ... ثم يختفي ...
خرجت من المكان بسرعة ... دون أن آخذ حاجياتي ، و ركبت سيارتي و انطلقت مسرعا تشيعني أنظار الجميع ...
لقد أصبحت ذا سمعة سيئة تشير إلي أصابع الناس بلقب مجرم ...
توقفت عند أحد الهواتف العامة ، و اتصلت بمنزل عائلتي في المدينة الأخرى ...
كانت الساعة حينئذ الحادية عشر ... و رن الهاتف عدة مرات و لم يجب أحد ...
و أنا واقف في مكاني أراقب بعض المارة ، تخيلتهم ينظرون إلي و يتحدثون سرا ...
ربما كانوا يقولون : إنه وليد المجرم !
و مرت مني سيارة شرطة تسير ببطء ...
شعرت برعشة شديدة تسري في جسدي لدى رؤيتها ، كانت النافذة مفتوحة و أطل منها الشرطي و أخذ ينظر باتجاهي
كدت أموت فزعا ... و تخيلته مقبلا نحوي ليقبض علي و يزج بي في السجن من جديد ...
شعور مرعب مفزع ...
ظلت يدي تضغط على أزرار عشوائية ، تتصل ربما بالمريخ أو المشتري ، دون أن أملك القدرة على التحكم بها ... حتى ابتعدت السيارة شيئا فشيئا و استعدت بعض الأمان ...
أعدت الاتصال بمنزل عائلتي و بعد ثلاث رنات أو أربع ، أجاب الطرف الآخر ...
" نعم ؟ "
لم أميز الصوت في البداية ، لكنه عندما كرر الكلمة أدركت أنها كانت رغد ...
" نعم ؟ من المتحدث ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كان فكي الأسفل لا يزال يرتجف أثر رؤية سيارة الشرطة ... و ربما سمعت رغد صوت اصطكاك أسناني بعضها ببعض ...
قربت السماعة من فمي أكثر ، و بيدي الأخرى أمسكت بفكي و طرف السماعة كمن يخشى تسرب صوته للخارج ...
ربما سمع رجال الشرطة صوتي و عادوا إلي !
قلت :
" أنا وليد "
لم أسمع أي صوت فظننت أن الطرف الآخر قد أقفل السماعة ، قلت :
" رغد ألا زلت معي ؟؟ "
" نعم "
ارتحت كثيرا لسماع صوتها
أو ربما ... تعذبت كثيرا ...
" وليد كيف حالك ؟ "
" أنا بخير ، ماذا عنكم ؟ "
" بخير . كنت أنتظرك ، أقصد كنا ننتظر اتصالك "
قلت بقلق :
" ما الأمر ؟؟ "
رغد قالت :
" لقد نام الجميع ، والدي يريد التحدث معك ، يجب أن تحضر "
أقلقني حديثها أكثر ، سألت :
" ما الخطب ؟؟ "
" إنه موضوع زواج دانه ! لن أخبرك بالتفاصيل و إلا وبختني ! يجب أن تحضر قبل مساء الأربعاء المقبل "
كان أمرا فاجأني ، و هو أكبر من أن أناقشه مع رغد و رغد بالذات على الهاتف في مثل هذا الوقت ... و المكان ...
لذا اختصرت المكالمة بنية الاتصال نهار اليوم التالي لمعرفة التفاصيل ...
" حسنا ، سأتصل غدا ... إلى اللقاء "
" وليد ... "
حينما سمعت اسمي على لسانها ارتجف فكي أكثر مما كان عند رؤية سيارة الشرطة ....
خرجت الكلمة التالية مبعثرة الحروف ...
" نـ ... ـعم ... صـ ... ـغيـ ... ـرتي ؟؟ "
" عد بسرعة ! "
و التي عادت بسرعة هي ذكريات الماضي ...
و الذي طردها بسرعة هو أنا
لم أكن أريد لشيء قد مات أن يعود للحياة ...
قلت :
" سأرى ، وداعا "
و بسرعة أيضا أغلقت السماعة ...
كم شعرت بقربها ... و بعدها ...
حينما عدت إلى المنزل ، وقفت مطولا أمام غرفة رغد أحدق ببابها ... حتى هذه اللحظة لم أجرؤ على فتحها هي بالذات من بين جميع غرف المنزل الموحش ...
دخلت إلى غرفتي الغارقة في الظلام ، و تمددت على سريري بهدوء ...
( عد بسرعة ... عد بسرعة ... عد بسرعة ... )
ظلت تدور برأسي حتى حفرت فيه خندقا عميقا !
سمعت طرقا على الباب ... طرقا خفيفا ... جلست بسرعة و ركزت نظري ناحية الباب ... كان الظلام شديدا ...
شيئا فشيئا بدأ الباب ينفتح ... و تتسلل خيوط الضوء للداخل
و عند الفتحة المتزايدة الحجم ، ظهرت رغد !
رغد وقفت تنظر إلي و وجهها عابس ... و الدموع منحدرة على خديها الناعمين ...
هتفت ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" رغد ! "
بدأت تسير نحوي بخطى صغيرة حزينة ... مددت ذراعي و ناديتها :
" رغد تعالي ... "
لكنها توقفت ... و قالت :
" وليد ... عد بسرعة "
ثم استدارت عائدة من حيث أتت
جن جنوني و أنا أراها تغادر
قفزت عن سريري و ركضت باتجاهها و أنا أهتف :
" رغد انتظري ...
رغد لقد عدت ...
رغد لا تذهبي "
لكنني عندما وصلت إلى الباب كانت قد اختفت ...
أسرعت إلى غرفتها أطرق بابها بعنف ...
كدت أكسره ، أو أكسر عظامي ... لكنه ظل موصدا ...
كما هي أبواب الدنيا كلها أمام وجهي ...
أفقت من النوم مذعورا ، فوجدت الغرفة تسبح في الظلام و الباب مغلق ...
لم يكن غير كابوس من الكوابيس التي تطاردني منذ سنين ...
و رغم انها تعذبني ، ألا أنها تمنحني الفرصة لرؤية صغيرتي التي حرمت منها منذ سنين ... و لم يعد لها وجدود ...
في اليوم التالي ، اتصلت بوالدي و عرفت منه تفاصيل الموضوع ... و لكم أن تتصوروا اللهفة التي كان هو و أمي و دانة أيضا ... يخاطبوني بها
أختي الصغيرة ... التي كبرت بعيدا عن أنظاري و رعايتي و اهتمامي ، أصبحت عروسا
" وليد يجب أن تحضر و تجلب لي هدية أيضا ! "
و الآن ... و بعد مرور شهر واحد من هروبي منهم ، و عزلتي في المنزل، صار علي أن أعود إليهم من جديد ... أجر أذيال الخيبة و الفشل ...
في المساء ، ذهبت لسيف و أخبرته بما جد من أمري ، و أخبرني بأنه استطاع تدبير وظيفة لي في الشركة التي يعمل فيها و يملك جزءا منها
و بدأ أول أبواب الدنيا ينفتح أمامي أخيرا ...
" يجب أن تعود بأسرع ما يمكن لتباشر العمل "
------------------
انتهت الحلقه الـ 16

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

نواصل

الحلقه السادسة عشر
~ البارد الحارق ~

أكاد أطير من الفرح ... لأن وليد سيأتي اليوم ...
إنني منذ وقعت عيناي عليه يوم حضوره قبل شهر ، و أنا أحس بشيء غريب يتحرك بداخلي !
أهي كريات الدم في عروقي ؟؟
أم شحنات الكهرباء في أعصابي ؟؟
أم تيارات الهواء في صدري ؟؟
بين الفينة و الأخرى ، أخرج إلى فناء المنزل ... و أترقب حضوره
متى سيصل ؟؟
سامر أيضا سيعود هذه الليلة ، فمنذ سافر للمدينة الأخرى قبل أسابيع من أجل العمل لم نره ...
استدرت للخلف ، فإذا بأمي واقفة عند المدخل الرئيسي ، تنظر إلي !
" رغد ... ما ذا تفعلين ؟؟ "
اضطربت قليلا ، ثم قلت :
لا شيء ...
والدتي ابتسمت ، و قالت :
" لقد قال سامر إنه سيصل ليلا ! لا تُقلقي أعصابك ! "
شعرت بغصة في حلقي و كدت أختنق !
إنني لم أر سامر منذ أسابيع ... و أعلم أنه سيعود ليلا ... لكنني ... لكنني كنت أرتقب وليد !
كان هذا يوم الأربعاء ... ، و في هذا المساء سيتم عقد قران دانة ...
إنها مشغولة جدا هذا اليوم ، و كذلك هي أمي ... و الاضطراب يسود الأجواء ...
" تعالي و ساعدينا ! "
ألقيت نظرة على الباب الخارجي للمنزل ، و مضيت مذعنة لطلب أمي !
كانت دانة تجفف شعرها بمجفف الشعر الكهربائي المزعج ، قلت :
" فيم أساعدك ؟؟ "
و يبدو أن صوته الطاغي منعها من سماعي ، فكررت بصوت عال :
" دانة فيم أساعدك ؟؟ "
انتبهت لي أخيرا ، و قالت :
" تعالي رغد و جففي هذا المتعب ! "
دانة كان لها شعر طويل و كثيف مع بعض التموج ، على العكس من شعري القصير الأملس الناعم !
تناولت المجفف الساخن من يدها و بدأت العمل !
صوت هذا الجهاز قوي و أخشى أن يعيق أذني عن سماع صوت جرس الباب !
مرت الدقائق و أنا أحاول الإسراع من أجل العودة للفناء !
" رغد ! جففي بأمانة ! "
قالت ذلك دانة و هي تنظر إلي عبر المرآة ... فابتسمت !
فستان دانة كان جميلا و أنيقا جدا ، و موضوعا على سريرها بعناية
لدانة ذوق رائع جدا في اختيار الملابس و الحلي و أدوات التجميل !
لدى عبور هذه الفكرة برأسي تذكرت طقم الحلي الذي رأيته ليلة الأمس و أثار إعجابي الشديد و أردت اقتنائه ، غير أن نقودي لم تكن كافية فأجلت الأمر لهذا اليوم
" يجب أن أذهب مع آبى لشراء ذلك الطقم قبل أن يحل الظلام ! "
" حقا ستشترينه ؟ إنه باهظ الثمن ! "
" طبعا سأشتريه ! ماذا سأضع هذه الليلة إذن ؟؟ "
" لم لا تضعين العقد الذي أهدتك إياه والدتي قبل أسابيع ؟؟ "
لم تعجبني الفكرة ، فلقد رأته لمياء ـ شقيقة نوّار ، خطيب دانة ـ يوم حفلتي !
إنها أمور نكترث لها نحن الفتيات !
أو على الأقل ، معظمنا !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت :
" بل سأشتري شيئا جديدا ! يليق بقرانك ! "
و ضحكنا !
لمحت والدتي مقبلة من ناحية الباب فأوقفت تشغيل الجهاز و قلت بسرعة :
" هل حضر ؟ "
ثم أضفت بسرعة ، تغطية على الحقيقة :
" أقصد والدي ؟ أريد أن يصحبني لسوق المجوهرات ! "
قالت والدتي :
" ماذا تودين من سوق المجوهرات ؟؟ "
" سأشتري عقدا جديدا أرتديه الليلة ! "
بدا على والدتي بعض الاستياء ... ثم قالت :
" أليس لديك ما يناسب ؟ سأعيرك مما عندي إن شئت "
عرفت من طريقة كلامها أنها لا تريد مني شراء المزيد .
أعدت تشغيل الجهاز و واصلت تجفيف شعر دانة الطويل حتى انتهيت ... بصمت ...
بعدها خرجت من الغرفة قاصدة الذهاب إلى غرفتي ، إذ أن بي شحنة استياء أريد إفراغها ...
و أنا أمر من والدتي قالت :
" رغد اذهبي للمطبخ و أتمي تحضير الكعك ، سأوافيك بعد قليل "
أذعنت للأمر ... و قضيت قرابة الساعة في عمل المطبخ الممل ، حتى أتت والدتي وتقاسمنا العمل ...
بعد فترة همت بالانصراف ، فبالي مشغول بانتظار وليد ، و حين رأتني أمي سائرة نحو الباب :
" إلى أين رغد ؟؟ "
" سأذهب للاستحمام ! "
" انتظري ! تعرفين ما من مساعد لي غيرك اليوم ... ! اغسلي الأطباق و الصواني و رتبي الأواني في أماكنها ، ثم تولي كي و طي الملابس ! العمل كثير هذا اليوم ! "
شعرت بالضيق ! لم أكن أحب العمل في المطبخ و كنت أتولى أقل من ثلث العمل المقسم بيننا نحن الثلاث ، أمي و دانة و أنا ، لكنني اليوم مضطرة للتضحية بنعومة يدي !
أثناء ترتيبي للأواني سمعت صوتا مقبلا من جهة مدخل المنزل الرئيسي
ربما يكون وليد !
أسرعت بوضع الأواني على عجل فانزلق من يدي بعضها و تحطم على الأرضية الملساء الصلبة !
" أوه رغد ! ماذا فعلت ! "
والدتي نظرت إلي بانزعاج ، فزاد ضيقي ..
" انزلقت من يدي ! "
و تركت كل شيء و هممت بالانصراف
" إلى أين ؟؟ "
" سأرى من عند الباب أمي ! "
و لم أكد أغادر ، إذ أن والدي قد وصل ، و دخل المطبخ يحمل الكثير من الأغراض
عدت إلى الأواني المحطمة أرفعها عن الأرض و أنظف الأرضية من شظايا الزجاج
ثم كان علي ترتيب الأغراض التي جلبها أبي في أماكنها المخصصة ... و الكثير الكثير قمت به فيما دانة في غرفتها ، تسرح شعرها و تتزين !
حالما انتهيت من جزء من عمل المطبخ ، قلت لوالدي و الذي كان يجلس على المقعد عند الطاولة يكتب بعض الملاحظات على ورقة صغيرة :
" أبي ... هل لا اصطحبتني إلى أحد محلات الحلي ؟ لي حاجة سأشتريها و أعود "
أمي نظرت إلي و قالت مباشرة :
" عدنا لذلك ؟ خذي ما تشائين من حليي و لا داعي لإضاعة المال و الوقت ! لدينا الكثير لنفعله الآن ! "
قلت :
" و لكن ... إنه جميل جدا و أريد أن أرتديه الليلة ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قالت :
" هيا يا رغد ! عوضا عن ذلك رتبي الملابس أو غرفة الضيوف و الصالة ... النهار يودعنا "
لم أناقش أمي ، بل نظرت إلى أبي و هو منهمك في تدوين كلمات على الورقة و قلت :
" أبي ... لن أتأخر ! سأشتريه و نعود فورا ! "
والدي قال دون أن يرفع عينيه عن الورقة :
" فيما بعد رغد ، لدي مهام أخرى أقوم بها الآن "
خرجت من المطبخ و أنا أشعر بالخيبة و الخذلان ... و ذهبت إلى الغرفة الخاصة بالملابس ، أكويها و أطويها و أرتبها ، و دمعة تتسلل من بين حدقتي من حين لآخر ...
كنت أكوي فستاني الجديد الذي سأرتديه الليلة بشرود و أسى ...
لماذا علي أن أعمل بهذا الشكل !؟
لماذا لا يجلب والدي خادمة للمنزل ؟؟
هنا سمعت صوت جرس الباب يقرع ...
لابد أنه وليد !
تركت كل شيء بإهمال و طرت نحو باب المخرج ، في نفس اللحظة التي أقبل فيها والدي نحو الباب ...
قال :
" اذهبي و ارتدي الحجاب ، قد يكون وليد ! "
رجعت فورا إلى غرفة الملابس و سحبت حجابا لي من كومة الملابس
( المجعدة ) و لبسته كيفما اتفق ، و هرعت نحو المدخل ...
فتحت باب المدخل لأطل على الفناء الخارجي ، و أرى أبي و وليد متعانقين عند البوابة الخارجية ...
أقبلت أمي مسرعة و فتحت الباب و خرجت مهرولة إلى وليد ...
وقفت أنا عند الباب الداخلي أنظر و دموعي تفيض من عيني رغما عنها ...
لقد كان وليد واقفا بطوله و عرضه و جسده العظيم ، يحجب أشعة الغروب عن وداع ما غطاه ظله الكبير ، يضم والديه إلى صدره و ينهال برأسه البارز على رأسيهما بالقبل ...
وقفت أراقب ... و أنتظر ...
لقد طال العناق و الترحيب ... و لم يلتفت أو لم ينتبه إلي !
و فيما أنا كذلك ، و إذا بالباب يفتح ، و تنطلق منه دانة مسرعة كالقذيفة الموجهة نحو وليد !
تعانقا عناقا حميما جدا ، و دانة تقول بفرح :
" كنت واثقة من أنك ستحضر ! كنت واثقة من ذلك "
و وليد يضمها إلى صدره ثم يقبل جبينها و يقول :
" طبعا سآتي ! كم شقيقة لدي ؟؟ ... ألف مبروك عزيزتي "
كل هذه الحرارة المنبعثة من اللقاء الحميم أمام عيني جعلتني أنصهر !
و بدا أن دموعي على وشك التبخر من فرط حرارة خدي ّ
وليد !
من أي طينة خلقت أنت ؟؟ و لماذا تنبعث منك حرارة حارقة بهذا الشكل !
ألا تحس الأشجار أن الشمس قد ارتفعت بعد الغروب !؟
و أخيرا ، تحرك الثلاثة مقبلين نحوي ... نحو المدخل ...
أخيرا لامست نظراتي الجمرتين المتقدتين ، المتمركزتين أعلى ذلك الرأس ... مفصولتين بمعقوف حاد ، يزيدهما شرارا ... و حدة ... و اشتعالا !
توهج وجهي احمرارا و تلعثم قلبي في نطق دقاته المتراكضة ... و شعرت بجريان الأشياء الغريبة في داخلي ...
الدماء
سيالات الأعصاب
و الأنفاس !
و هو يخطو مقتربا ، و حجمه يزداد ... و رأسه يعلو ... و عنقي يرتفع !
سقطت أنظاري فجأة أرضا و كأن عضلات عيني قد شلت ! لم أستطع رفعهما للأعلى لحظتها ...
و جاء صوته أخيرا يدق طبلتي أذني ...
بل يكاد يمزقهما !
" كيف حالك صغيرتي ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و كلمة صغيرتي هذه تجعلني أحس أكثر و أكثر بصغر حجمي و ضآلتي أمام هذا العملاق الحارق !
رفعت عيني أخيرا ببعض الجهد و أنا أضم شفتي مع بعضهما البعض استعدادا للنطق !
" بخير ... "
و لكن ... حين وصلت عيناي إلى جمرتيه ، كانتا قد ابتعدتا ...
لم يكن وليد ينظر إلي ، و لا حتى ينتظر جوابي !
لقد ألقى سؤاله بشكل عابر و أشاح بوجهه عني قبل أن يسمع حتى الإجابة ... و هاهي دانة تفتح الباب ... و هاهو يدخل من بعدها ... و يدخل والداي من بعده ... و ينغلق الباب من بعدهم !
وقفت متحجرة في مكاني لا شيء بي يتحرك ... حتى عيناي بقيتا معلقتين في النقطة التي ظنتا أنهما ستقابلان عيني وليد عندها ...
مرت برهة ... و أنا أحدق في الفراغ !
هل كان وليد هنا ؟؟
هل مر وليد من هنا ؟؟
هل رأته عيناي حقا ؟؟؟
لم أجد جوابا حقيقيا ...
بدا كل شيء كالوهم و الخيال !
أفقت من شرودي و استدرت ، و فتحت الباب فدخلت ... و وصلتني أصوات أفراد أسرتي من غرفة المعيشة ...
حركت قدمي بإعياء شديد متجهة إلى حيث هم يجلسون ...
كان وليد يجلس على مقعد كبير ، و هم إلى جانبيه ... لا أظن أن أحدا انتبه لوجودي ! وقفت عند مدخل الغرفة أراقبهم و جميعهم مسرورون و أنا تعيسة !
بعد قليل ، أمي قالت فجأة :
" أتشمون رائحة شيء يحترق ؟؟ "
الشيء الذي قفز إلى رأسي هو المقعد الذي يجلسون عليه ! ربما احترق من حرارة وليد !
و بالفعل شممت الرائحة !
" إنها قادمة من هناك ! "
و أشارت والدتي نحوي ... طبعا كانت تقصد من خارج الغرفة ألا أنني ألقيت نظرة سريعة على ملابسي لأتأكد من أنها لا تقصدني !
و قفت أمي و كذلك وقف الجميع ، و أقبلت هي مسرعة قاصدة التوجه نحو المطبخ ...
لم تجد ما يحترق هناك ... ثم سمعت صوتها تنادي بقوة:
" رغد تعالي إلى هنا "
ذهبت إليها ، كانت في غرفة الملابس ... تفصل سلك المكواة عن مقبس الكهرباء !
صحت :
" أوه ! يا إلهي ! "
و أسرعت إلى الفستان الذي نسيت المكواة فوقه و خرجت مسرعة لاستقبال وليد !
" انظري ما فعلت ! سترتدينه الليلة محروقا بهذا الشكل ! "
أخذت الفستان و جعلت أدقق النظر في البقعة المحروقة ، و أعض شفتي أسفا و حسرة ...
" ماذا سأفعل الآن ؟؟ "
قلت بيأس ... فأجابت أمي بغضب :
" ترتدينه محروقا ! فنحن لم نشتره لنرميه "
عند هذا الحد ... و لم أتمالك نفسي ...
و انخرطت في بكاء شديد رغما عني ...
في نفس اللحظة التي كانت أمي تغادر فيها الغرفة كان البقية مقبلين يتساءلون عما حدث و ما احترق ...
والدي قال :
" ماذا حصل ؟؟ "
أمي أجابت باستياء :
" تركت فستانها يحترق ! و قبل قليل كسرت الأطباق ! لا أعرف متى ستكبر هذه الفتاة "
كان الأمر سيغدو مختلفا لو أن وليد لم يكن موجودا يرى و يسمع ...
كم شعرت بالحرج و الخجل ...
إنني لست طفلة و مثل هذه الأمور لم تكن لتحدث لو أنني لم أكن مضطربة و مشتتة هذا اليوم ... كما و أن أمي لم تكن لتصرخ بوجهي هكذا لو لم تكن هي الأخرى مضطربة و قلقة ، بسبب الليلة ...
رميت بالفستان جانبا و أسرعت الخطى قاصدة الهروب و الاختفاء عن الأنظار ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كان وليد يقف عند الباب و يسد معظمه ، و حين وصلت عنده لم يتحرك ...
كنت أنظر إلى الأرض لا أجرؤ على رفع نظري إلى أي منهم ، ألا أن بقاء وليد واقفا مكانه دون أن يتزحزح جعلني أرفع بصري إليه ....
الدموع كانت تغشي عيني عن الرؤية الواضحة ...
وليد نظر إلي نظرة عميقة دون أن يتحرك ...
" إذا سمحت ... "
قلت ذلك ، فتنحى هو جانبا ، و انطلقت أسير بسرعة نحو غرفتي ...
في غرفتي ، أطلقت العنان لدموعي لتفيض بالقدر الذي تريد
كان يومي سيئا ! كم كنت سعيدة في البداية !
و الآن ...
حزينة ... محرجة ... مجروحة الخاطر ... مخذولة ...
بدموع جارية ... و قلب معصور ... و فستان محروق ! و بلا حلي !
أكثر ما أثر بي ... هو الاستقبال البليد الذي استقبلني به وليد ...
و أنا من كنت أحترق شوقا لرؤيته !
غمرت وسادتي البريئة من أي ذنب بالدموع الحارة المالحة ... و بقيت حبيسة الألم و الغرفة فترة طويلة ....
بعد مدة سمعت طرق الباب ... قمت بتململ و فتحته ، فرأيت أمي ...
تحاشيت النظر إليها ، فأنا خجلة منها و لست مستعدة لتلقي أي توبيخ هذه الساعة ...
أمي قالت :
" رغد ! على الأقل ابدئي الاستعداد ! ألم تستحمي بعد ؟؟ "
وجدت نفسي أقول بغضب و انفعال :
" لن استحم ، و لن أحضر معكم و سأنام حتى الغد "
أمي صمتت قليلا ثم قالت بنبرة عطوفة :
" يا عزيزتي لم أقصد توبيخك ، لكنك تتصرفين بشكل غريب اليوم ! هيا ابدئي الاستعداد ... "
رفعت رأسي إليها و قلت :
" بم ؟ لا فستان و لا حلي ! "
تنهدت أمي و قالت :
" ارتدي أي شيء ! ما أكثر ما لديك "
لم اقتنع ، فأنا أريد أن أظهر جديدة في كل شيء الليلة ! أليست ليلة مميزة؟ إنه عقد قران أختي دانه !
قلت :
" لن أحضر دون فستان جديد و مجوهرات ! دعوني أبقى في غرفتي فهذا أفضل و متى ما انتهيتم سأساعدكم في تنظيف المنزل "
و بكيت
بكيت بشدة ، و ليس سبب بكائي هو الفستان أو الأواني المكسورة ! إنه قلبي الذي يعتصر ألما من تجاهل وليد لي بهذه الطريقة !
لماذا فعل ذلك ؟؟
ألم أعد مهمة لديه ؟؟
ألم يعد بألا يسمح لدموعي بالانهمار ؟؟
إنه الذي يفجرها من عيني بغزارة هذه اللحظة ...
أعرف أن أمي تحبني و تدللني ، مثل أبي ... و هذا ما اعتدته منهما ... لذلك حين قالت :
" حسنا ... اذهبي بسرعة مع أبيك لشراء شيء مناسب على عجل "
لم أفاجأ ، بل مسحت دموعي مباشرة خصوصا و هي تنظر إلى الساعة بقلق ...
أخرجت حقيبتي من أحد الأدراج ... و قلت :
" لا أملك مبلغا كافيا "
ذهبت أمي و عادت بعد قليل تحمل بعض الأوراق المالية ، و قالت :
" سأخبر أبيك كي يشغل السيارة ، أسرعي رغد "
و ذهبت ، و ارتديت عباءتي و خرجت بعدها ...
و فيما أنا أجتاز الردهة ، إذا بها مقبلة نحوي تقول :
" لا فائدة يا رغد لقد خرج والدك ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كان والدي مشغولا طوال اليوم ، و ها قد غادر من جديد ...
أطلقت تنهيدة يأس مريرة و رميت بالحقيبة جانبا و قلت :
" قلت لك أنني لن احضر ... دعوني و شأني "
و أوشكت على البكاء
أمي قالت :
" قد يعود بعد قليل ... "
لكنني كنت قد فقدت الأمل !
جلست على المقعد و أسندت خدي إلى يدي في أسى ...
" أيمكنني فعل شيء ؟؟ "
كان هذا صوتا رجاليا جعلني أسحب يدي فجأة من تحت خذي فينحني رأسي للأسفل ثم يرتفع للأعلى ...
للأعلى ...
للأعلى !
العملاق وليد !
أمي و وليد تبادلا النظرات ، ثم قالت أمي :
" ننتظر أن يعود والدك ليصحبها إلى السوق ! "
قال :
" لدي سيارة ... إذا كان الأمر طارئا ... "
الأشياء الغريبة الثلاثة بدأت تجري في داخلي و تتسابق !
أمي قالت :
" أنت ... قدمت لتوك ! اذهب و نم قليلا في غرفة سامر ... "
" لست متعبا جدا "
" ... ثم أنك لا تعرف المنطقة ! "
قال و هو ينقل بصره بيني و بين أمي :
" لكنكما تعرفان ! "
أي نوع من الأفكار تعتقدون أنني رأيتها ؟؟
مجنونة !
قالت أمي بتردد :
" إنني مشغولة في المطبخ "
فاستدار وليد إلي و قال :
" و أنت ؟ تحفظين الطريق ؟؟ "
ربما كان سؤاله عاديا
أو ربما استهانة بي ! فهل أنا طفلة صغيرة لا أعر ف الطرق ؟؟
قلت :
" نعم ! طبعا "
ثم نظرت إلى أمي أحاول قراءة رأيها من عينيها ...
أمي بدت مترددة ... لكنها قالت بعد ذلك موجهة كلامها لي أنا:
" ما رأيك رغد ؟؟ "
أنا أقرر قبل أن أفكر في أحيان ليست بالقليلة ! قلت :
" حسنا "
و وقفت و سحبت حقيبتي ...
التفتت أمي نحو وليد و قالت :
" انتبه لها "
وليد دخل على غرفة المعيشة و أحضر مفتاح سيارته ، و الذي كان قد تركه على المنضدة ...
تقدمت نحو باب المنزل و وقفت في انتظاره ، حتى إذا ما أقبل فتحت الباب و خرجت قبله !
خطواتي أنا قصيرة و بسيطة ، كيف لها أن تضاهي خطواته الواسعة الشاسعة !؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

سبقني و خرج من البوابة الخارجية لفناء المنزل ... و سمعت صوت باب سيارة ينفتح ...
ما أن خرجت من البوابة ، حتى وقعت عيناي على سيارة وليد ... نفس السيارة التي كان يقودها منذ سنين ...
المرة الأخيرة التي ركبت فيها هذه السيارة كانت في أسوأ أيام حياتي ...
شعرت بقشعريرة شديدة تجتاحني و ثبت في مكاني و لم أجرؤ على المضي خطوة للأمام ...
وليد شغل السيارة و انتظرني ... و طال انتظاره !
التفت نحو الباب فوجدي واقفة هناك بلا حراك
ضغط على جرس السيارة لاستدعائي لكنني لم أتحرك
الشيء الذي تحرك هو شريط الذكريات القديمة البالية ... الموحشة البائسة ... التي طردتها من خيالي عنوة ...
وليد فتح الباب و خرج من السيارة و نظر باتجاهي و قال :
" ألن تذهبي ؟؟ "
تحركت قدماي دون إدراك مني و اقتربت من السيارة
مددت يدي فإذا بها تلقائيا تتوجه إلى الباب الأمامي ، فأجبرتها على الانحراف نحو الباب الخلفي ، فتحته و جلست على المقعد الخلفي
فيما وليد يجلس في المقدمة و إلى اليسار مني ... يكاد شعره الكثيف يلامس سقف السيارة !
عندما كنا صغارا ، أنا و دانة ... كنا نتشاجر من أجل الجلوس على المقعد الذي أجلس خلفه مباشرة الآن !
وليد انطلق بالسيارة نحو الشارع الرئيسي ثم سألني و هو يراقب الطريق :
" أين نتجه ؟ "
سار وليد ببطء نسبيا يسألني عن الطرق و المنعطفات ، و أرشده إليها حتى بلغنا المكان المطلوب .
كان سوقا صغيرا مليئا بالناس ...
أوقف وليد السيارة ، ففتحت الباب و خرجت و تقدمت للأمام
وليد لم يخرج ، و سمعت صوته عبر نافذة الباب الأمامي المفتوحة يقول :
" كم ستبقين ؟؟ "
تعجبت ، فقلت و أنا أقرب وجهي من النافذة بعض الشيء :
" ألن تأتي معي ؟؟ "
وليد صمت قليلا ، و ربما ارتبك ، ثم قال :
" و هل يجب أن آتي معك ؟؟ "
قلت :
" نعم ! "
قال :
" سأنتظرك هنا ... هذا أفضل "
بقيت واقفة في مكاني لحظة ، فعاد يقول :
" هل يجب أن أرافقك ؟؟ "
قلت :
" أو تعيدني للبيت "
و تراجعت للوراء و مددت يدي قاصدة فتح الباب الخلفي ...
وليد فتح بابه و نزل و دار حول السيارة نصف دورة حتى صار إلى جانبي
قلت :
" من هنا "
و سرنا نحو بوابة المجمع الصغير ، هو مجمع اعتدنا أنا و دانة و أمي شراء حاجياتنا منه
حينما بلغنا المتجر المقصود ، و هو متجر للملابس ، و كان يعج بالكثيرين، دخلته و توجهت نحو زاوية معينة ...
التفت إلى الخلف فوجدت وليد واقفا في الخارج ينظر من خلال زجاج المتجر ...
عدت أدراجي إليه بسرعة ... ثم قلت :
" ألن تدخل معي ؟؟ "
وليد بدا مترددا حائرا ... ربما هو غير معتاد على ارتياد الأسواق !
لذا تحرك ببطء ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

لأنني قمت بزيارة المتجر يوم أمس فأنا أعرف ما يوجد و ما يناسب ، لذا لم استغرق سوى دقائق حتى اشتريت فستانا مختلفا عن فستاني المحروق !
إنه أجمل و أغلى !
حينما هممت بالمحاسبة أخرج وليد محفظته ، و دفع الثمن !
كم أنا خجلة منه ! آمل ألا يفعل ذلك في متجر المجوهرات !
لم يكن وليد يتحدث ، بل كان يسر على مقربة مني بصمت و اضطراب ...
أنا أيضا كنت خرساء جدا !
أقبلنا نحو متجر المجوهرات ، و كان الآخر مزدحما بالناس ، و معظمهم سيدات
دخلناه و أخذت عيناي تفتشان عن الطقم الجميل الذي أغرمت به يوم أمس ... لم يكن موجودا في مكانه فخشيت أن تكون سيدة ما قد سبقتني بشرائه !
جلت ببصري في المتجر حتى وجدت ضالتي ، التفت للوراء فلم أجد وليد ...
تلفت يمنة و يسرة و لم أجده ...
أقبل صاحب المتجر يسألني :
" ماذا أعجبك سيدتي ؟ "
أسرعت مهرولة نحو الباب و نظرت من حولي فوجدت وليد واقفا يتأمل بعض التحف المعروضة في متجر مجاور " وليد "
نادينه و أنا مقبلة إليه أحث الخطى ...
التفت إلي :
" هل انتهيت ؟ "
" لا "
تعجب ! و قال :
" إذن ؟؟ "
قلت :
" لا تبتعد عني "
بقى متعجبا برهة ثم أقبل معي و عدنا لذلك المتجر ...
اشتريت الطقم الباهظ الثمن و حين سمع وليد بالسعر اضطرب قليلا
فتح محفظته ليلقي بنظرة على ما بداخلها ألا أنني أسرعت بإخراج النقود من حقيبتي و دفعتها إليه
قبل أن نغادر المتجر قال وليد :
" أي شيء يصلح هدية صغيرة لدانة ؟ فأنا لا أعرف ماذا تحب ! "
أما أنا فاعرف ماذا تحب !
اعتقد أن الرجال لا يحتارون كثيرا في اختيار هدية لامرأة ! لأن المجوهرات موجودة دائما ... و تتجدد دائما ... و غالية دائمة ... و نعشقها دائما !
اخترت شيئا جميلا و بسيطا ، و معتدل السعر ، فاشتراه وليد دون تردد
خرجنا بعد ذلك من المتجر متجهين نحو البوابة ، و أثناء ذلك عبرنا على أحد محلات الأحذية الرجالية فقال وليد :
" سألقي نظرة "
و سار خطى سريعة نحو المدخل ...
كان في المتجر عدد من الرجال و الأطفال ...
و أنا أرى وليد يبتعد ... و يهم بدخول المتجر ... و المسافة بيننا تزداد خطوة بعد خطوة ... و الناس يتحركون من حولي ... ذهابا و إيابا ...
و رجال يدخلون ... و رجال يخرجون ... و وليد يكاد يختفي بينهم ، ناديت بصوت عال :
" وليد "
و رغم الازدحام و الضوضاء الصادرة من حركة الناس و كلامهم ، سمعني وليد فالتفت إلي ...
أنا أسرعت الخطى المضطربة باتجاهه ... و هو اقترب خطوتين ... و حين أصبحت أمامه قلت :
" لا تتركني وحدي "
وليد يعلوه الاستغراب ، قال مبررا :
" سألقي نظرة سريعة فحسب ... لدقيقة لا أكثر "
عدت أقول :
" لا تتركني وحدي "
عدل وليد عن فكرة إلقاء تلك النظرة ، و قال :
" هل تريدين شيئا آخر ؟؟ "
قلت :
" كلا "
قال :
" إذن ... هيا بنا "
عندما عدنا إلى المنزل ، و قبل أن يفتح لنا الباب بعد قرع الجرس ، التفت إليه و قلت :
" شكرا ... وليد "
لكن أذهلني الوجوم المرسوم على وجهه !
كأنه مستاء أو أن مرافقتي قد أزعجته
إنني لم أطلب منه ذلك بل هو من عرض المساعدة !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

دخلنا إلى الداخل ، فتوجه هو تلقائيا نحو المطبخ ، فسرت خلفه ...
والدتنا كانت لا تزال منهمكة في العمل ، حين رأتنا بادرت بسؤالي :
" هل وجدت ما أردت ؟؟ "
و أخذت تنظر إلى الكيس الذي أحمله ...
" نعم "
و فتحت الكيس ، و أخرجت منه كيسا آخر صغير يحتوي على علبة المجوهرات ...
ما أن رأتها أمي حتى هزت رأسها اعتراضا و استنكارا ... فهي لم تكن تشجعني على شراء المزيد ، فقلت بسرعة مبررة :
" إنه طقم رائع جدا ! انظري ... "
و قربته منها فتأملته و قالت :
" نعم رائع و لكن ... "
لم تتم الجملة ، بل قالت :
" و لكنك اشتريته على أية حال ! "
ابتسمت ابتسامة النصر !
و التفت نحو وليد الذي كان يتابع حديثنا و قلت :
" أليس رائعا ؟ ما رأيك ؟؟ "
وليد بدا مضطربا بعض الشيء ، ثم قال :
" لا أفهم في هذه الأمور ، لكن ... نعم رائع "
و توجه نحو أحد المقاعد و جلس باسترخاء ...
أمي قالت :
" بني ... اذهب و استرخ في غرفة سامر لبعض الوقت ! إنك مجهد "
الآن وليد ينظر باتجاه والدتي ، و لا أقع أنا في مجال الرؤية لديه ... باستطاعتي أن ادقق النظر في أنفه المعقوف دون أن يلاحظ !
ما حكاية هذا الأنف يا ترى !؟
أخذت أتخيل شكل وليد قبل أن يسافر ... كم يبدو مختلفا الآن !
" رغد ألن تستعدي ؟؟ "
انتبهت على صوت والدتي تكلمني ، أجبت باضطراب و كلي خشية من أن تكون شاهدتني و أنا أتأمل ذلك الأنف !
" حاضر ، نعم سأذهب "
و انطلقت نحو غرفتي ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
بعد أن غادرت رغد ، هممت بالذهاب إلى غرفة أخي سامر و تأدية الصلاة ثم الاسترخاء لبعض الوقت ...
إنني متعب بعد مشوار الحضور الطويل
نظرت إلى فتحة الباب لأتأكد من أن رغد قد ابتعدت ، ثم قلت :
" أمي ... لم كانت رغد تبكي ؟؟ "
أمي كانت تزين قالب الكعك بطبقة من الشيكولا ، و كانت الكعكة شهية المنظر !
قالت أمي :
" لأنها حرقت فستانها كما رأيت ! تصور ! لقد اشترته يوم الأمس بمبلغ محترم ... ! "
صمت برهة ثم قلت :
" و الآخر أيضا غال الثمن ، و حتى هذا الطقم "
ابتسمت والدتي و قالت :
" إنها تبذر النقود ، هذا أحد عيوبها ! "
أوه هكذا ؟ جيد ... !
لقد عرفت شيئا جديدا عن طفلتي ... أصبحت مبذرة للمال أيضا ؟؟ و ماذا بعد ...؟؟
قلت بتردد :
" هل ... هل ... تحسنون معاملتها ؟؟ "
رفعت أمي بصرها عن الكعكة و نظرت نحوي باستغراب ... ثم قالت :
" طبعا ! بالتأكيد ! بل إننا ... ندللها كثيرا ! "
تنهدت بارتياح نسبي ، و عدت أقول :
" إذن ... لماذا كانت تبكي ؟؟ "
أمي تعجبت أكثر ، و قالت :
" قلت لك ... بسبب الفستان ! "
قلت :
" لا أمي ... أعني قبل ذلك "
" قبل ذلك ؟؟ "
" عندما خرجت لاستقبالي فور وصولي ... "
في غرفة أخي سامر ، و الذي سيصل بعد قليل قادما من المدينة الأخرى حيث يعمل ، اضطجعت على السرير و سبحت في محيط لا نهائي من الأفكار ...
الشيء الذي أثار قلقي هو الطريقة التي وبخت فيها والدتي رغد بعد وصولي بقليل ...
فهل حقا يحسن الجميع معاملتها و يدللها ؟؟
لم أتحمل رؤيتها تبكي ...
عندما كنا في منزلنا القديم ، لم أكن لأسمح لأحد بأن يحزنها بأي شكل من الأشكال ، مهما فعلت
كانت دانه دائما تتشاجر معها أو تضربها ، و كنت دائما أقف في صف صغيرتي ضد أي كان ...
ترى ... هل تذكر هي ذلك ؟؟ أم أنني أصبحت من الماضي المنسي ... و الأحلام الوهمية ... و الذكريات المهجورة ؟؟
حاولت النوم و لم استطع ، لذا عدت إلى غرفة المعيشة فوجدت والديّ و رغد هناك

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*تبادلنا بعض الأحاديث عن عريس دانة ، و هو لاعب كرة ذاع صيته و اشتهر في الآونة الأخيرة ...
قلت :
" و لكن ألا تفكر في متابعة دراستها ؟ إنها لا تزال صغيرة على الزواج ! "
قال أبي :
" لا تريد الدراسة ، و هو عريس جيد ! كما و أنها في سن مناسب ! فليوفقهما الله ! "
لحظات و إذا بسامر يحضر ، و يحظى بترحيب لا يقل حرارة عن ترحيبهم بي ...
بدأ سامر بأكبرنا ، ثم حين جاء دوري ، صافحني بحرارة و شوق كبيرين جدا ... و أطال عناقي الأخوي ...
أشعرني هذا بقربه مني ، بعدما فرقت السنين بيننا ... و بأنني لازلت أملك عائلة تحبني و ترغب في وجودي في أحضانها ...
شيء رفع من معنوياتي المتدهورة
لكن ...
سرعان ما انحطت هذه المعنويات و اندفنت في لب الأرض تحت آلاف الطبقات من الحجر و الحديد و الفولاذ ، حين أقبل إلى رغد يصافحها و يضمها إلى صدره و يقبل جبينها بكل بساطة ...
لو كنت بركانا ... أو قنبلة ... أو قذيفة نارية ، لكنت انفجرت لحظتها و دمرت كوكب الأرض بأسره و نسفته نسفا و حولته إلى مسحوق غبار
لكنني كنت وليد
أو بالأصح ...
شبح وليد ...
ما الذي دعاني لتمالك نفسي ؟؟ لا أعرف ...
لقد كان باستطاعتي أن أحطم رأس أي مخلوق يقف أمامي شر تحطيم
و لو ضربت الجدار بقبضتي هذه لسببت زلزالا مدمرا و لهوى السقف و قضى علينا جميعا ...
لكنني اكتفيت بان أحفر أسناني من شدة الضغط ، و أمزق أوتار يدي من قوة القبض ...
ليت أمي لم تلدك يا سامر
ليتك تتحول إلى أي رجل آخر في العالم ، لكنت استأصلت روحك من جسدك و مزقتك خلية خلية ...
" أين العروس ؟؟ "
سأل أخى و هو لا يزال ممسكا بيد رغد ...
" في غرفتها ! تتزين ! "
قالت رغد ، فقال :
" سأذهب لرؤيتها "
و شد رغد يحثها على السير معه ... و ذهب الاثنان و غابا عن ناظري ...
ليتني لم أعد
أي جنون هذا الذي جعلني أعود فاحترق ؟؟ إنني أكاد انفجر
هل يحس أحد بي ؟؟
سمعت أمي تقول :
" ما بك وليد ؟ أ أنت متعب بني ؟؟ "
متعب ؟؟
فقط متعب ؟؟
ابتعدوا عني و إلا فأنني سأحرقكم جميعا !
رميت بجسدي المشتعل على المقعد و أخذت أتنفس بعمق أنفاس متلاحقة عل الهواء يبرد شيئا مما في داخلي
مرت لحظة صامته إلا عن تيار الهواء المتلاعب في صدري
أمي و أبي لا يزالان واقفين كما هما ... و أنا أشعر بحر شديد و أكاد أختنق ....
رفعت رأسي فإذا بهما يراقبانني ... أظن أن وجهي كان شديد الاحمرار و يتصبب عرقا ...
القلق كان باد على وجهيهما
قلت :
" الجو حار ... "
أمي سارت نحو المكيف و زادت من قوة دفعه للهواء ...
التفت إلى أبي و قلت :
" و هذان ؟؟ متى ارتبطا ؟؟ "
لم يجب أبي مباشرة ، ثم قال :
" عقدنا قرانهما قبل ما يزيد عن السنوات الثلاث "
مزيد من الاختناق و الضيق ... كأن الهواء قد سحب من الغرفة تماما ...
قلت :
" ألا ترى يا والدي أنهما لا يزالان صغيرين ؟ على الأقل رغد ... صغيرة جدا "
أبي قال :
" إننا لن نزوجهما قريبا على أية حال ، فرغد تود الالتحاق بالجامعة أولا و لا أدري إن كان سامر سيفلح في إقناعها بغير ذلك "
أثارت الجملة اهتمامي ، قلت :
" غير ذلك ؟؟ "
قالت أمي :
" قد نزوج الثلاثة في ليلة واحدة قريبا ! "
و ابتسمت ، ثم قالت :
" و يأتي دورك ! "
وقفت مستاء ، و يممت وجهي شطر المطبخ فأنا أحس بعطش شديد و بحاجة لنهر كامل ليرويني و يخمد نيراني ... و تركت والدي ّ في حيرة من أمرهما ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

تم عقد القران و انتهت الليلة بسلام أخيرا !
لقد بذلت جهودا مضاعفة في تنظيف المنزل بعد مغادرة الضيوف !
أما دانه فكان القلم مرفوعا عنها هذا اليوم !
طلبت من أمي أن تذهب للراحة و توليت أنا ، مع سامر تنظيف الأطباق ...
أما الرجل الناري فلا علم لي بأي أرض يحرق هذه الساعة !
كنت واقفة أمام صنبور الماء البارد أغسل الأطباق ، و سامر إلى جانبي ...
سألته :
" كيف بدا العريس ؟؟ "
أجاب :
" مهذبا و خلوقا و بشوشا ! "
قلت :
" لا يعجبني ! "
ابتسم سامر و قال :
" و لكن لم ؟؟ "
أجبت :
" لا أعرف ! لكنني أجده ثقيل الظل ! إنه مغرور و يتحدث عن نفسه بزهو و خيلاء أمام الكاميرات ! كيف تتحمل دانه زوجا كهذا ؟؟ "
سامر ضحك ، فضحكت معه ...
قال :
" ليس المهم رأيك أنت به ! المهم رأي العروس به ! "
ثم غير نبرة صوته حتى غدت أكثر لطفا و رقة ، و قال :
" و رأيك بي أنا ... "
ارتبكت .. و اضطربت تعبيرات وجهي ، و أخفيت نظراتي في حوض الغسيل !
وصلنا هذه اللحظة صوت حركة عند الباب ، فالتفتنا للخلف فإذا به وليد ...
و صدقوني ، شعرت بماء الصنبور يحرقني !
تبادلنا النظرات ...
قال وليد :
" هل لي بلحاف ؟ سأنام في غرفة الضيوف "
نظف سامر يده و استدار نحو وليد قائلا :
" أوه كلا يا أخي ، بل ستنام في غرفتي و على سريري ، سأنام أنا على الأرض أو في غرفة الضيوف أو أي مكان ! "
لم يظهر على وليد أنه يرحب بالفكرة أو حتى سمعها !
قال :
" أريد لحافا لو سمحت "
كان وجهه جامدا صارما ، و رغم أن سامر كان يبتسم ، ألا أن وليد كان عابسا ...
قال سامر :
" أرجوك استخدم غرفتي ! أنا سأسافر بعد الغد على أية حال "
قال وليد :
" و أنا كذلك . هل لا أحضرت لحافا الآن ؟؟ "
وليد شخص غريب ... نعم غريب !
نحن لا نعرفه ! و لا نعرف كيف هي طباعه و لا كيف كانت حياته في الخارج ... ربما كان صارما جدا ... قلما رأيته يبتسم مذ عودته !
انتهى الأمر بأن نام وليد في غرفة الضيوف ، على المقعد الكبير ، الذي نمت عليه ذلك اليوم ! أتذكرون ؟؟
توقعت أن أجد صعوبة في النوم ... طالما تفكيري مستعمر من قبل وليد ... ألا أنني نمت بسرعة مدهشة !
في اليوم التالي ، اجتمعت العائلة في غرفة الطعام لتناول الفطور الصباحي ، في ساعة متأخرة من الصباح !
أعددنا الأطباق في غرفة المائدة ، و جاء الجميع ليتخذوا مقاعدهم ...
كالعادة جلس والداي على طرفي المائدة ، و دانة إلى يمين أبي ، و سامر إلى يساره ، و هممت بالجلوس على مقعدي المعتاد يمين أمي ، لكنني انتظرت وليد ...
وليد حرك ذات المقعد و قال :
" مقعدك ... "
و تركه و ذهب للجهة المقابلة و جلس إلى يسار أمي ...
جلست أنا على مقعدي المعتاد ، و صار وليد مواجها لي ... وضع يسمح للأشعة المنبعثة من ناحيتة لاختراقي مباشرة !
فجأة ، وقف وليد ... و خاطب دانة قائلا :
" هل لا تبادلنا ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و تبادلا المعقدين ...
ربما رأى الجميع هذا التصرف عاديا ... و فسروه بأن وليد يرغب بالجلوس قرب والده .... أو أي تفسير آخر ... ألا أنني فسرته بأن وليد لا يرغب في الجلوس مقابلا لي ...
صار هذا الوضع هو الوضع الذي نجلس عليه خلال الأيام التي قضاها وليد معنا ...
وليد كان يلتزم الصمت ، و أنا أريد أن أسمع منه أخباره ، و لا أجرؤ على طرح الأسئلة عليه ...
بين لحظة و أخرى ، ألقي نظره باتجاهه ، لكن أعيننا لم تلتق مطلقا ...
بعد الفطور ، ذهب الجميع إلى غرفة المعيشة ، والدي يطالع الصحف و سامر يقلب قنوات التلفاز ، و دانه شاردة الذهن ... فيما وليد و أمي يتبادلان الحديث ، يشاركهما البقية بتعليق أو آخر من حين لآخر
تركت الجميع كما هم ، و ذهبت إلى غرفة الضيوف لرفع اللحاف و ترتيب ما قد يكون مضطربا ...
دخلت الغرفة ، فوجدت اللحاف مطويا و موضوعا على المقعد الكبير ، و على المنضدة المجاورة وجدت سلسة مفاتيح وليد ، و محفظته ...
مشيت بخفة حتى صرت أمام المنضدة و جعلت أحدق في المحفظة بفضول !
و انتقل فضولي من عيني إلى يدي ، فمددتها و نظرت من حولي لأتأكد من أن أحدا لا يراقبني !
انفتحت المحفظة المثنية ، فظهرت بطاقة وليد الشخصية و فيها صورة حديثة له !
بأنفه المعقوف !
و الآن ... ما هي الفكرة المجنونة التي قفزت إلى رأسي ؟
سأرسمه !
لم أدع أي فرصة لعقلي ليفكر ، و أخذت المحفظة و طرت مسرعة إلى غرفتي
و بدأت أرسم رسمة سريعة خفيفة لمعالم وجهه و أنظر للساعة في وجس و خوف ...
ما أن انتهيت ، حتى أسرعت الخطى عائدة بالمحفظة إلى غرفة الضيوف ... و توقفت فجأة و اصفر وجهي و ارتجفت أطرافي ... حين رأيت وليد في الغرفة مقبلا نحو الباب ، يحمل في يده سلسلة المفاتيح ...
أول شيء وقعت عينا وليد عليه هو محفظته التي تتربع بين أصابع يدي !
رفع وليد بصره عن المحفظة و نظر إلي ، فأسرعت بدفن أنظاري تحت قدمي قال باستنكار :
" أظن أنها ... تشبه محفظتي المفقودة تماما ! "
ازدردت ريقي و تلعثمت الكلمات على لساني من شدة الحرج و الخجل ...
قال وليد :
" خائنة ... مبذرة ... و ماذا بعد ؟ هل تسرقين أيضا ؟؟ "
رفعت نظري إليه و فغرت فاهي بذهول ... من هول ما سمعت 

________________________

انتظروا الحلقه السابعه عشر

----------


## زهرة القلوب

الله يعطيك العافيه ساقي العطاشا 
ننتظر المزيد 
بسررررررررعه

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

شكر على المتابعه

الحلقه السابعه عشر
~ العصفور المذعور ~

لقد قضيت خمسة أيام في بيت عائلتي ، كان يمكن أن تكون من أجمل أيام حياتي ... لكنها كانت من أسوأها
كنت أود الرحيل عنهم في أقرب فرصة ، لكنني اضطررت كارها للبقاء بإلحاح من أبي و أمي
سامر غادر يوم الجمعة ، و قد ودعته وداعا باردا ... و غادرت أنا صباح الثلاثاء التالي باكرا .
خلال تلك الأيام الخمسة ...
كنت أتحاشى الالتقاء برغد قدر الإمكان و لا أنظر أو أتحدث إليها إلا للضرورة
و هي الأخرى ، كانت تلازم غرفتها معظم الوقت و تتحاشى الحديث معي ، خصوصا بعد أن قلت لها :
" هل تسرقين ؟ "
اعترف بأنني كنت فظا جدا ألا أنني لم أجد طريقة أفضل لأعبر بها عن غضبي الشديد و مرارتي لفقدها
في آخر الأيام ، طلبت مني والدتي اصطحاب رغد إلى المكتبة لتشتري بعض حاجياتها .
لم أكن لأفعل ذلك ، غير أنني شعرت بالحرج ... إذ أن والدي كان قد عاد قبل قليل من العمل و يسترخي ... فيما أنا أنعم بالراحة و الكسل ، دون مقابل ...
و ربما كان ذلك ، نوعا من الإعتذار ...
في ذلك اليوم كان نوار في زيارة مطولة لشقيقتي ، و مدعو للعشاء معها !
ذهبنا انا و رغد إلى تلك المكتبة العظمى المترامية الأطراف ...
رغد توجهت إلى الزاوية الخاصة ببيع أدوات الرسم و التلوين و خلافها ... و بدأت تتفرج و تختار ما تريد ...
و على فكرة ، علمت أنها رسامة ماهرة ...
لكم كانت تعشق التلوين منذ الصغر !
أخذت أتفرج معها على حاجيات الرسم و التلوين ... ثم انعطفت في طريقي ، مواصلا التفرج ... و لم يعد باستطاعتي رؤية رغد أو باستطاعتها رؤيتي
شغلت بمشاهدة بعض الرسوم المعلقة أعلى الحائط و ما هي إلا ثوان حتى رأيت رغت تقف بجواري !
قلت :
" رسوم جميلة ! "
" نعم . سأشتري الألوان من هناك "
و أشارت إلى الناحية الأخرى التي قدمنا منها ... فعدت معها ...
انهمكت هي باختيار الألوان و غيرها ، فسرت أتجول و أتفرج على ما حولي حتى بلغت زاوية أخرى فانعطفت ...
مضت ثوان معدودة ، و إذا بي أسمع صوت رغد يناديني مجددا ...
استدرت للخلف فرأيتها تقف قربي !
و بيني و بينها مسافة بضع خطوات
تخيلت أنها تريد قول شيء ، فسألتها :
" هل انتهيت ؟؟ "
قالت :
" لا "
تعجبت !
قلت :
" إذن ؟؟ "
قالت :
" لا تبتعد عني "
يا لهذه الفتاة !
قلت :
" حسنا ! "
و مضيت معها إلى حيث كانت أغراضها موضوعة على أحد الأرفف
رأيتها تأخذ أغراضا أخرى كثيرة ، فتلفت من حولي بحثا عن سلة تسوق ، و لم أجد
ذهبت لأبحث عن سلة فإذا بي أسمعها تناديني :
" وليد "
قلت :
" سأحضر سلة لحمل الأغراض "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

فإذا بها تترك ما بيدها و تأتي معي !
عدنا مجددا للأغراض ، و تابعت هي اختيار ما تشاء، و تجولت أنا حتى بلغت ناحية الكتب ...
الكثير من الكتب أمام عيني !
يا له من بحر كبير ! كم أنا مشتاق للغطس في أعماقه !
لم أكن قد قرأت كتابا منذ مدة طويلة ... أخذت أتفرج عليها و أتصفح بعضها ... و انتقل من رف إلى آخر ، و من مجموعة إلى أخرى ... حتى غرقت في البحر حقا !
كانت أرفف الكتب مصفوفة على شكل عدة حواجز تقسم المنطقة ...
و الكثير من الناس ينتشرون في المكان و يتفرجون هنا أو هناك ...
دقائق ، و إذا بي أسمع صوت رغد من مكان ما !
كان صوتها يبدو مرتبكا أو قلقا ... لم أكن في موقع يسمح لي برؤيتها ... فسرت بين الحواجز بحثا عنها و أنا أقول 
" أنا هنا "
و لم أسمع لها صوتا !
أخذت ألقي نظرة بين الحواجز بحثا عنها
ثم وجدتها بين حاجزين ...
" أنا هنا ! "
حينما رأتني رغد أقبلت نحوي مسرعة تاركة السلة التي كانت تحملها تقع على الأرض و حين صارت أمامي مباشرة فوجئت بها تمسك بذراعي و ترتجف !
كانت فزعة !
وقفت أمامي ترتعش كعصفور مذعور !
نظرت إليها بذهول ... قلت :
" ما بك ؟؟ "
قالت و هي بالكاد تلتقط بعض أنفاسها :
" أين ذهبت ؟ "
أجبت :
" أنا هنا أتفرج على الكتب ! ... ما بك ؟؟ "
رغد ضغطت على ذراعي بقوة ... و قالت بفزع :
" لا تتركني وحدي "
نظرت إليها بشيء من الخوف ، و القلق ... و الحيرة ...
فقالت :
" لا تدعني وحدي ... أنا أخاف "
لكم أن تتصوروا الذهول الذي علاني لدى سماعي لها تقول ذلك ... و رؤيتها ترتجف أمام عيني بذعر ...
لقد ذكرني هذا الموقف ، باليوم المشؤوم ...
قلت :
" أ أنت ... بخير ؟؟ "
فعادت تقول :
" لا تتركني وحدي ... أرجوك ... "
لم يبد لي هذا تصرفا طبيعيا ... توترتُ خوفا و قلقا ... و تأملتها بحيرة ...
سرنا باتجاه السلة ، فأردت سحب ذراعي من بين يديها لحمل السلة و إعادة المحتويات إلى داخلها ... لكنها لم تطلقها بسهولة ...
و عوضا عن ذلك تشبثت بي أكثر ثم بدأت بالبكاء ...
لم يكن موقفا عاديا ، لذا فإن أول شيء سألت أمي عنه بعد عودتنا للبيت :
" ما الذي جعل رغد تفزع عندما تركتها في المكتبة و ابتعدت قليلا ؟؟ "
أمي نظرت إلي باهتمام ... ثم قالت :
" ماذا حدث ؟؟ "
" لا شيء ... ذهبت ألقي نظرة على الكتب و بعد دقائق وجدتها ترتجف ذعرا ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*عبس وجه والدتي ، و قالت :
" و لماذا تتركها يا وليد ؟ قلت لك ... انتبه لها "
أثار كلام أمي جنوني ، فقلت :
" أمي ... ماذا هناك ؟؟ ما لأمر ؟؟ "
قالت أمي بمرارة :
" لديها رهبة مرضية من الغرباء ... تموت ذعرا إذا لم تجد أحدنا إلى جانبها ... إنها مريضة بذلك منذ سنين ... منذ رحيلك يا وليد ! "
لقد صدمت بالنبأ صدمة هزت كياني و وجداني ...
أخبرتني أمي بتفاصيل حدثت للصغيرة بعد غيابي ... و الحالة المرضية التي لازمتها فترة طويلة و الذعر الذي ينتابها كلما وجدت نفسها بين غرباء ...
لم يكن صعبا علي أن أربط بين الحادث المشؤوم و حالتها هذه
و كم تمنيت ...
كم تمنيت ...
لو أن عمّار يعود للحياة ... فأقتله ... ثم أقتله و أقتله ألف مرة ...
إنه يستحق أكثر من مجرد أن يقتل ....
قالت أمي :
" و عندما توالت الهجمات على المنطقة ، اشتد عليها الذعر و المرض ... و وجدنا أنفسنا مضطرين للرحيل مع من رحل عن المدينة ... لم يكن الرحيل سهلا ، لكن العودة كانت أصعب ... قضيت معها فترات متفرقة في المستشفى ... لم تكن تفارقني لحظة واحدة ! بمشقة قصوى ذهب والدك و شقيقك لزيارتك في العاصمة ، تاركين الطفلة المريضة و أختها في رعايتي في المستشفى ، ألا أنهما منعا من الزيارة و أبلغا أن الزيارة محظورة تماما على جميع المساجين ! "
و أمي تتحدث و أنا رأسي يدور ... و يدور و يدور ... حتى لف المجرة بأكملها
تساؤلات كان تملأ رأسي منذ سنين ، و جدت إجابة صاعقة عليها دفعة واحدة ...
أسندت رأسي إلى يدي ...
رأتني أمي أفعل ذلك فقالت :
" بني ... أ أنت بخير ؟؟ "
رفعت يدي عن رأسي و قلت :
" و لماذا ... لماذا زوجتموها لسامر و هي بذلك السن المبكر جدا ؟؟ "
قالت :
" لمن كنت تظننا سنسلم ابنتنا ؟؟ إنها تموت ذعرا لو ابتعدت عنا ... هل تتصور أنها تستطيع الخروج من هذا المنزل ؟؟ لا تخرج في مكان عام إلا بوجود أبيك أو سامر ... كانت ستتزوجه عن عاجلا أم آجلا ... فرفعنا الحرج عنهما لبقائهما في بيت واحد "
قلت :
" لكن يا أمي ... إنها ... إنها .... "
و لم تخرج الكلمة المعنية ...
أتممت :
" إنها صغيرة جدا ... ما كان يجب أن تقرروا شيئا كهذا ... "
و تابعت :
" كان يجب ... كان يجب ... إن ... "
و لم أتم ...
ماذا عساي أن أقول ... ؟؟ لقد فات الأوان و انتهى كل شيء ...
لكن الأمور بدت أكثر وضوحا أمامي ...
هممت بالذهاب إلى غرفة سامر التي أستغلها ، من أجل تنفس الصعداء وحيدا ...
توقفت قبل مغادرتي لغرفة المعيشة حيث كنا أنا و أمي ...
التفت إليها و قلت :
" أ لهذا لم تخبروها بأنني دخلت السجن ؟؟؟ هل أخبرتموها أنني ... لن أعود ؟؟ "*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*والدتي قالت :
"أخبرناها بأنك قد تعود ... و لكن ... بعد عشرين عاما ... و قد لا تعود ... "
كانت أمي تبكي ...
بينما قلبي أنا ينزف ...
قلت :
" و لكنني عدت ... "
والدتي مسحت دموعها وابتسمت ، ثم تلاشت الابتسامة عن وجهها ... و نظرت إلي باهتمام و قلق ...
قلت :
" و يجب أن أرحل "
و تابعت طريقي إلى غرفة سامر ...
فضول لم استطع مقاومته ، و قلق شديد بشأنها دفعني للاقتراب من غرفة رغد المغلقة ... و من ثم الطرق الخفيف " أنا وليد "
بعد قليل ... فتح الباب ...
كنت أقف عن بعد ... أطلت رغد من الداخل و نظرت إلي
رأيت جفونها الأربعة متورمة و محمرة أثر الدموع
قلت :
" صغيرتي ... أنا آسف ... "
ما أن قلت ذلك ... حتى رفعت رغد يديها و غطت وجهها و أجهشت بكاءا
زلزلني هذا المشهد ... كنت أسمع صوت بكائها يذبذب خلايا قلبي قبل طبلتي أذني ّ
قلت بعطف :
" رغد ... "
رغد استدارت للخلف و أسرعت نحو سريرها تبكي بألم ...
بقيت واقفا عند الباب لا أقوى على شيء ... لا على التقدم خطوة ، و لا على الانسحاب ...
" رغد يا صغيرتي ... "
لم تتحرك رغد بل بقيت مخفية وجهها في وسادتها تبكي بمرارة ... و يبكي قلبي معها ...
" رغد ... أرجوك كفى ... "
ثم قلت :
" توقفي أرجوك ... لا احتمل رؤية دموعك ! "
و لم تتحرك رغد ...
تقدمت خطوة واحدة مترددة نحو الداخل ... و نظرت إلى ما حولي بقلق و تردد ...
المرآة كانت على يميني ، و حين تقدمت خطوة رأيت صورتي عليها ... و حين التفت يسارا ... رأيت صورتي أيضا ! 
فوجئت و تعلقت عيناي عند تلك الصورة !
لقد كانت رسمة لي أنا على لوحة ورقية ، لم تكتمل ألوانها بعد !
نقلت بصري بين رغد الجالسة على السرير تغمر وجهها في الوسادة ، و صورتي على الورقة !
كيف استطاعت رسمي بهذه الدقة !؟ و بمظهري الحالي ... فأنفي محفور كما هو الآن !
كيف حصلت على صورة لي لترسمها ، أم أنها رسمتها من خلال المرات القليلة العابرة التي نظرت فيها إلي ... !؟
" يشبهني كثيرا ! أنت بارعة ! "
ما أن أنهيت جملتي حتى قفزت رغد بسرعة ، و عمدت إلى اللوحة فغطتها بورقة بيضاء بسرعة و ارتباك !
ثم بعثرت أنظارها في أشياء كثيرة ... بعيدا عني ... و أخذت تفتح علب الألوان الجديدة التي اشترتها من المكتبة باضطراب ...
رجعت للوراء ... لم أكن أملك فكرة لما علي فعله الآن ! ماذا علي أن أفعل ؟؟
أظن ... أن علي الخروج حالا
الجملة التي ولدت على لساني هذه اللحظة كانت :
" أحب أن أتفرج على رسوماتك ! "
و لكن أهذا وقته !*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

رجعت خطوة أخرى للوراء و أضفت :
" لاحقا طبعا ... إذا سمحت ِ "
رغد توجهت نحو مكتبتها و أخرجت كراسة رسم كبيرة ، و أقبلت نحوي و مدتها إلي ...
في هذه اللحظة التقت نظراتنا
كان بريق الدموع لا يزال يتلألأ في عينيها الحمراوين ، ينذر بشلال جارف ...
أخذت الكراسة ....
و قلت و قلبي يتمزق :
" لا تبكي أرجوك ... "
لكن الدمعة فاضت ... و انسكبت ... و انجرفت ... تقود خلفها جيشا من الدموع المتمردة ...
" رغد ... سألتك بالله كفى ... أرجوك ... "
" لا أستطيع أن أتغلب على ذلك ... كلهم مرعبون ... مخيفون ... أشرار ... يريدون اختطافي "
و انفجرت رغد في بكاء مخيف ... هستيري ... قوي ... و ارتجفت أطرافي ذعرا و غضبا و قهرا كدت أصرخ بسببه صرخة تدوي السماء ...
أراها أمامي كما رأيتها ذلك اليوم المشؤوم ... و أضغط على الكراسة في يدي و أكاد أمزقها ...
تمنيت لو أستطيع تطويقها بين ذراعي بقوة ... كما فعلت يومها ... لكنني عجزت عن ذلك
تمنيت لو ...
لو أخرج جثة عمار من تحت سابع أرض ... و أقتله ، ثم أمزقه قطعة قطعة ... خلية خلية ... ذرة ذرة ...
لو يعود الزمن للوراء ... لكنت قتلته في عراكي معه آخر مرة ... و لم أدع له الفرصة ليعيش و يؤذيك ...
إنني كنت السبب ...
نعم أنا السبب ...
و قد انتقم مني أبشع انتقام ...
و أي انتقام ؟؟
ثمن بقيت أدفعه منذ ذلك اليوم ، و حتى آخر لحظة في حياتي البائسة ...
ما ذنب صغيرتي في كل هذا ...؟
خسئت أيها الوغد ...
هنا أقبلت أمي التي يبدو أنها سمعت بكاء رغد ... و وقفت إلى جانبي لحظة تنقل نظرها بني و بين رغد ، ثم تقدمت إلى رغد
" عزيزتي ؟؟ "
رغد ارتمت بقوة في حضن والدتي ... و هي تبكي بألم صارخ ... و تقول بين دموعها :
" لا تتركوني وحدي ... لا تتركوني وحدي ... "
أمي طوقت رغد بحنان و أخذت تربت عليها بعطف و تهدئها ...
ثم نظرت إلى باستياء و قالت :
" لماذا يا وليد ؟؟ "
في غرفة سامر ، أجلس على السرير ، أقلب صفحات كراسة رغد ...
الكثير من الرسومات الجميلة ...لأشياء كثيرة ... ليس من بينهم صورة لأحد أفراد العائلة غير دانة !
صورة لها و هي صغيرة و غاضبة !
و العديد من صور أشياء خيالية ... و أشباح !
لا أعرف ما الذي تقصده بها ...
كانت ساعتان قد انقضتا مذ خرجت من غرفتها تاركا إياها تهدأ في حضن والدتي
الآن أسمع طرقا على الباب
" تفضل "
و دخلت والدتي
" وليد ... العشاء جاهز "
تركت الكراسة على السرير و خرجت مع أمي قاصدين غرفة الطعام . قبل أن نصل، همست أمي لي :
" وليد ... لا تثر ذلك الأمر ثانية رجاءا "
فأومأت برأسي موافقا

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

.
و لم أسمح لنظراتي أن تلتقي بعيني رغد أو للساني أن يكلمها طوال الوقت .
بعد ذلك ، ذهبت مع أبى نتابع آخر الأخبار عبر التلفاز ، في غرفة المعيشة
لا يزال الدمار ينتشر ... و الحرب التي هدأت نسبيا لفترة مؤقتة عادت أقوى و أعنف ... و أخذت تزحف من قلب البلدة إلى الجهات الأربع ...
تم غزو مدينتين أخريين مؤخرا ، لم تكن الحرب قد نالت منهما حتى الآن ... و تندرج المدينة الصناعية التي نحن فيها الآن ، في قائمة المدن المهددة بالقصف ...
كنت مندمجا في مشاهدة لقطات مصورة عن مظاهرات متفرقة حدثت صباح اليوم في مدن مختلفة من بلدنا .... و رؤية العساكر يضربون المدنيين و يقبضون على بعضهم ...
منظر مريع جعل قلبي ينتفض خوفا ... و أثار ذكريات السجن المؤلمة المرعبة ...
في هذا الوقت ، أقبلت رغد تحمل مجموعة من الكراسات و اللوحات الورقية ، و جاءت بها إلي !
" تفرج على هذه أيضا ... هذا كل ما لدي "
وضعتُ الكراسات علة المنضدة المركزية ، و جلست رغد على مقعد مجاور لمقعدي ... تراقبني و تنتظر تعليقاتي حول رسوماتها الجميلة ...
إن عيني كانت على الرسومات ، ألا أن أذني كانت مع التلفاز !
بعدما فرغت من استعراض جميع الرسومات قلت :
" رائعة جدا ! أنت فنانة صغيرتي ! أهذا كل شيء ؟؟ "
رغد ابتسمت بخجل و قالت :
" نعم ... عدا اللوحة الأخيرة "
و أخفت أنظارها تحت أظافر يديها !
لماذا قررت رغد رسمي أنا ؟ و أنا بالذات !؟؟
إنها لم ترسم أحدا من أفراد عائلتي ... فهاهي الرسومات أمامي و لا وجود لسامر مثلا فيما بينها !
قلت :
" متى تنهينها ؟ "
لا زالت تتأمل أظافرها و كأنها تراهم للمرة الأولى !
قالت :
" غدا أو بعد الغد ... "
قلت :
" خسارة ! لن أراها كاملة إذا ! "
رفعت رغد عينيها نحوي فجأة بقلق ، ثم قالت :
" لماذا ؟ "
أجبت :
" لأنني ... سأرحل غدا باكرا ... كما تعلمين ! "
اختفى صوت الأخبار فجأة ، التفت إلى التلفاز فإذا به موقف ، ثم إلى أبي ، و الذي كان يحمل جهاز التحكم في يده ، فرأيته ينظر إلي بعمق ... و إلى أمي فوجدتها متسمرة في مكانها ، تحمل صينية فناجين و إبريق الشاي ...
و كنت شبه متأكد ، من أنني لو نظرت إلى الساعة لوجدتها هي الأخرى متوقفة عن الدوران !
حملق الجميع بي ... فشعرت بالأسى لأجلهم ... كانت نظرات الاعتراض الشديد تقدح من أعينهم
أول من تحدث كان أمي :
" ماذا وليد ؟؟ و من قال أنك سترحل من جديد ؟؟ "
صمت قليلا ثم قلت 
" قلت ذلك منذ أتيت ... انتهت الزيارة و لابد لي من العودة "
قال والدي مقاطعا :
" ستبقى معنا يا بني "
هززت رأسي ، و قلت :
" و العمل ؟؟ ماذا أفعل ببقائي هنا ؟؟ "
و دار نقاش طويل حول هذا الموضوع ، و بدأت أمي بالبكاء ، و رغد كذلك

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

!
و حين وصلت دانة ـ و التي كانت لا تزال تتناول العشاء مع خطيبها في غرفة الضيوف ، و جاءت تسأل أمي عن الشاي ، و رأت الوجوم على أوجهنا ثم عرفت السبب ـ بكت هي الأخرى !
أردت أن أختصر على نفسي و عليهم آلام الوداع .. سرعان ما قلت :
" سأخلد للنوم "
و ذهبت إلى غرفة سامر
أخذت أقلب كراسة رغد مجددا ...
كم أثارت ذكريات الماضي ... كم كانت شغوفة بالتلوين ! لقد كنت ألون معها ببساطة ! كم أتمنى لو ... تعود تلك الأيام ...
جمعت أشيائي في حقيبة سفري الصغيرة التي جئت بها من مدينتي
ضبطت المنبه ليوقظني قبل أذان الفجر بساعة ...
كنت أريد أن أخرج دون أن يحس أحد بذلك ، لئلا تبدأ سلسلة عذاب الفراق و ألم الوداع ... كالمرة السابقة ...
و حين نهضت في ذلك الوقت ، تسللت بهدوء و حذر خارجا من المنزل ...
كان السكون يخيم على الأجواء ... و الكون غارق في الظلام الموحش ... إلا عن إنارة خافتة منبعثة من المصباح المعلق فوق الباب
خرجت إلى الفناء الخارجي ، و كان علي أن أترك الباب غير موصد ... و سرت إلى البوابة الخارجية ... فإذا بي أسمع صوت الباب يفتح من خلفي ..
استدرت إلى الوراء ... فإذا بي أرى رغد تطل من فتحة الباب !
صمدت في مكاني مندهشا !
رغد أخذت تنظر إلى و إلى الحقيبة التي في يدي ... ثم تهز رأسها اعتراضا ... ثم تقبل إلي مسرعة ...
" وليد ... لا ... لا ترحل أرجوك "
حرت و لم يسعفني لساني بكلمة تناسب مقتضى الحال ... سألتها :
" لم ... أنت مستيقظة الآن ؟؟ "
رغد حدقت بي مدة ، و بدأت الدموع تنحدر من محجريها ...
" أوه ... كلا أرجوك ! "
قلت ذلك بضيق ، فأنا قد خرجت في هذا الوقت خلسة هروبا من هذا المنظر ...
ألا أن رغد بدأت تبكي بحدة ...
" لا تذهب وليد أرجوك ... أرجوك ... ابق معنا "
قلت :
" لا أستطيع ذلك ... أعني ... لدي عمل يجب أن أعود إليه "
و في الحقيقة ، لدي واقع مر يقف أمامي ... علي أن أهرب منه ...
رغد تهز رأسها اعتراضا و استنكارا ... ثم تقول :
" خذني معك "
ذهلت لهذه الجملة المجلجلة ! و اتسعت حدقتا عيني دهشة ...
رغد قالت :
" أريد أن أعود إلى بيتنا "
" رغد !! "
دخلت رغد في نوبة بكاء متواصل ، خشيت أن يخترق صوتها الجدران فيصل إلى البقية و يوقظهم ... و نبدأ دوامة جديدة من الدموع ...
قلت :
" رغد ... أرجوك كفى ... "
رغد قالت بانفعال ، و صوتها أقرب للنوح منه إلى الكلام :
" أنا ... وفيت بوعدي ... و لم أخن اتفاقنا ... لكنك كذبت علي ... و لم تعد ... و الآن بعد أن عدت ... تبادر بالرحيل ... و تنعتني بالخائنة ؟ إنك أنت الخائن يا وليد ... تتركني و ترحل من جديد "
كالسم ... دخلت هذه الكلمات إلى قلبي فقتلته ... و زلزلتني أيما زلزلة ...
قلت مندهشا غير مستوعب لما التقطت أذناي من النبأ الصاعق

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

:
" لم ... لم ... تخبري أحدا ... ؟؟ "
رغد هزت رأسها نفيا ...
قلت بذهول :
" و لا ... حتى ... سامر ؟؟ "
و استمرت تهز رأسها نفيا و بألم ...
فشعرت بالدنيا هي الأخرى تهتز و ترتجف من هول المفاجأة ... تحت قدمي ّ
قالت :
" كنت أنتظر أن تعود ... لكنهم أخبروني أنك لن تعود ... و لا تريد أن تعود ... و كلما اتصلت بهاتفك ... وجدته مقفلا ... و لم تتصل لتسأل عني و لا مرة طوال هذه السنين ... لماذا يا وليد ؟؟ "
لحظتها تملكتني رغبة مجنونة بأن أضحك ... أو ... أو حتى أتقيأ من الصدمة !
لكن ...
ما الجدوى الآن ...
كبتّ رغبتي في صدري و معدتي ، و رفعت نظري إلى السماء ... أُشهد ملائكة الليل على حال ٍ ليس لها مثيل ...
و حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل ...
سمعت صوت تغريد عصفور شق سكون الجو ... و نبهني للوقت الذي يمضي ...
و الوقت الذي قد مضى ...
و الوقت القادم المجهول ...
كم سخرت الدنيا مني ... فهل من مزيد ؟؟؟
" صغيرتي ... أنا ذاهب ... "
رغد ظلت تنظر إلي و تبكي بغزارة ... و لم يكن باستطاعتي أن أمسح دموعها ...
استدرت موليا إياها ظهري ... لكن صورتها بقيت أمام عيني مطبوعة في مخيلتي ...
سرت خطى مبتعدا عنها ... نحو البوابة الرئيسية للفناء ، و فتحتها ...
قلت :
" اقفلي الباب من بعدي .. "
دون أن التفت نحوها ... فهو دوري لأذرف الدموع ... التي لا أريد لأحد أن يراها و يسبر غورها ...
" وليــــــــــد "
و كعصفور يطير بحرية ... بلا قيود و لا حدود ... و لا اعتبار لأي شيء ... أقبلت نحوي ...
استدرت ... و تلقيت سهما اخترق صدري و ثقب قلبي ... و بعثر دمائي و مشاعري في لحظة انطلقت فيها روحي تحلق مع الطيور المرفرفة بأجنحتها ... احتفالا بمولد يوم جديد ...
منذ الساعة التي أجريت فيها المقابلة الشخصية ، و طرح علي السؤال عن خبراتي و مؤهلاتي و عملي في السابق ، أدركت أن الأمر لن يكون يسيرا ...
حصلت على الوظيفة رغم ذلك بتوصية حادة من صديقي سيف ، الذي ما فتئ يشجعني و يحثني على السير قدما نحو الأمام
و خلال الأشهر التالية ، واجهت الكثير من المصاعب ... مع الآخرين .
بطريقة ما انتشر نبأ كوني خريج سجون بين الموظفين ، و تعرضت للسخرية و المعاملة القاسية من قبل أكثرهم
كنت أعود كل يوم إلى المنزل مثقلا بالهموم ، و عازما على عدم العودة للشركة مجددا ، ألا أن لقاءا قصيرا أو مكالمة عابرة مع صديقي سيف تنسيني آلامي و تزيح عني تلك الهموم ...
أصبح صديقي سيف هو باختصار الدنيا التي أعيشها ...
توالت الأشهر و أنا على هذه الحال ، و كنت اتصل بأهلي مرتين أو ثلاث من كل شهر ... اطمئن على أحوالهم و أحيط علما بآخر أخبارهم
علمت أن رغد التحقت بكلية الفنون و أن دانه قد حددت موعدا لزفافها بعد بضعة أشهر .. و أن والديّ يعتزمان تأدية الحج هذا العام ...
أما سامر ، فقليلا جدا ما كنت أتحدث إليه ، حين أتصل و يكون صدفة متواجدا في المنزل ، إذ انه كان يعمل في مدينة أخرى ...
في الواقع ، أنا من كان يتعمد الاتصال في أيام وسط الأسبوع أغلب الأوقات

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

.
لقد تمكنت بعد جهد طويل ، من طرد الماضي بعيدا عن مخيلتي ، ألا أنني لازلت احتفظ بصورة رغد الممزقة موضوعة على منضدتي قرب سريري ـ إلى جانب ساعتي القديمة ـ ألمها ثم أبعثرها كل ليلة !
حالتي الاقتصادية تحسنت بعض الشيء ، و اقتنيت هاتفا محمولا مؤخرا ، ألا أني تركت هاتف المنزل مقطوعا عن الخدمة .
أما أوضاع البلد فساءت عما كانت عليه ... و أكلت الحرب مدنا جديدة ...
و أصبح محظورا علينا العبور من بعض المناطق أو دخول بعض المدن ...
في مرات ليست بالقليلة نتبادل أنا و سيف الزيارة ، و نخرج سوية في نزهات قصيرة أو مشاوير طويلة ، هنا أو هناك ...
في إحدى المرات ، كنت مع صديقي سيف في مشوار عمل ، و كنا نتأمل مشاهد الدمار من حولنا ...
الكثير الكثير من المباني المحطمة ... و الشوارع الخربة ...
مررنا في طريقنا بأحد المصانع ، و لم يكن من بين المباني التي لمستها يد الحرب ... فتذكرت مصنع والدي الذي تدمر ...
قلت :
" سبحان الله ! نجا هذا من بين كل هذه المباني المدمرة ! ألا يزال الناس يعملون فيه ؟؟ "
أجاب سيف :
" نعم ! إنه أهم مصنع في المنطقة يا وليد ! ألا تعرفه ؟ "
" كلا ! لا أذكر أنني رأيته مسبقا ! "
ابتسم سيف و قال :
" إنه مصنع عاطف ... والد عمّار ... يرحمهما الله ! "
دهشت ! فهي المرة الأولى التي أرى فيها هذا المبنى ... !
أخذت أتأمله بشرود ... ثم ، انتبهت لكلمة علقت في أذني ...
" ماذا ؟ رحمهما الله ؟؟ "
سألت سيف باستغراب ، معتقدا بأنه قد أخطأ في الكلام ... قال سيف :
" نعم ... فعاطف قد توفي في العام الماضي ... رحمه الله "


انتهت الحلقه

_________________________________

انتظرو الحلقه الثامن عشر

----------


## زهرة القلوب

الله يعطيك العافيه ساقي العطاشا 


تحياتي

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشكوره على المتابعه

الحلقه الثامنه عشر
~ إلى حيث يجرفني التيّار ~

بين يوم و آخر ، يحضر نوار لزيارة دانه أو الخروج معها للعشاء في أحد المطاعم أو للتنزه ... أو شراء مستلزمات الزفاف و عش المستقبل !
" إلى أين ستذهبان اليوم ؟؟ "
سألتها ، و هي ترتدي عباءتها استعدادا للخروج ، قالت :
" إلى محلات التحف أولا ، ثم إلى الشاطئ ! سأعود ليلا ! "
قلت :
" الشاطئ ؟ رائع ! كم أشتاق الذهاب إليه ! "
قالت بمكر :
" تعالي معنا ! "
نظرت إليها باستهتار ثم أشحت بوجهي عنها ... قلت :
" كنت سأفعل لو أن خطيبك لم يكن ليرافقنا !"
قالت بخبث :
" نذهب وحدنا ؟ أنا و أنت ؟؟ "
" نأخذ أبي و أمي ! ما رأيك دانه ؟؟ اصرفيه و دعينا نذهب نحن الأربعة ! "
" لا تكوني سخيفة ! "
و انصرفت عني ترتب عباءتها أمام المرآة ...
قلت :
" في كل يوم تخرجين معه ! لم لا تتنازلين عن هذا اليوم لنخرج معا ؟؟ إنني أشعر بالملل "
قالت :
" غدا يعود سامر و اذهبي معه حيث تريدين ! "
و غدا هو موعد زيارة سامر ، الذي يأتي مرة أو مرتين من كل شهر ... ليقضي عطلة نهاية الأسبوع معنا ...
لكن ...
لكنني لا أشعر بالحماس للذهاب معه ...
حين أقارن بين وضعي و وضع دانه أشعر بفارق كبير ... إنها منذ لحظة ارتباطها تعيش سعادة و بهجة متواصلة ... و تستمتع بحياتها كل يوم
خطيبها رجل ثري و يغدق عليها الهدايا و الهبات !
كل يوم أذهب أنا للكلية ثم أعود و أقضي وقتا لا بأس به في الواجبات و في الرسم ، بينما تستمتع دانه بالنزهات و الرحلات مع خطيبها المغرور ...
و في أحيان أخرى تقضي ساعات طويلة في التحدث معه عبر الهاتف !
حين يتصل سامر فإن حديثنا لا يستغرق غير دقائق ...
فهل كل المخطوبين مثل دانه سواي أنا ؟؟
قلت أستفزها :
" و على كل ... فخطيبك شخص مغرور و بغيض ! لا أعرف كيف تحتملين البقاء معه كل هذه الساعات ! "
التفتت دانه نحوي و نظرت إلي بخيلاء و قالت :
" مغرور ؟ و حتى لو كان كذلك ! يحق له ... فهو أشهر و أغنى لاعب في المنطقة ! أما بغيض ... فلا تعني شيئا ! فهو رأيك في جميع الرجال ! "
و صمتت لحظة ثم قالت :
" و ربما حتى سامر ! أنت خالية من الرومانسية يا رغد ! و لا تعرفين كيف تحبين أو تدللين خطيبك ! "
و هنا سمعنا صوت جرس الباب ، فانطلقت دانه مسرعة تحثني على الخروج من غرفتها ، ثم تقلق الباب ... و تغادر ...
ربما نسيت دانه ما قالت حتى قبل أن تغادر ، لكن كلماتها ظلت تدق مسمارا مؤلما في قلبي لوقت طويل ...
أنا فعلا لا أشعر باللهفة للقاء سامر ! لكنه دائما يشتاق إلي ... و في الآونة الأخيرة ، بعد أن انتقل إلى مدينة أخرى ، صار يعاملني بطريقة أشد لطفا و حرارة كلما عاد

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*ذهبت إلى غرفتي و أنا متأثرة من جملة دانه الأخيرة هذه ... فهل أنا فعلا خالية من الرومانسية ؟؟
و هل بقية الفتيات يتصرفن مثل دانه ؟؟
أنا لم احتك مباشرة بصديقة مخطوبة فأنا أول من خطبت من بين صديقاتي رغم أنني أصغرهن سنا !
أردت طرد هذه الأفكار عن رأسي ، فعمدت إلى كراساتي ... و أقبلت على الرسم ...
شيء ما دعاني لأن أفتش بين لوحاتي المتراكمة فوق بعضها البعض عن صورة وليد !
لا تزال الصورة كما هي ... منذ رحل ... لم أملك أي رغبة في إتمام تلوينها ...
لست من النوع المتباهي بنفسه ، لكن هذه اللوحة بالذات ... رائعة جدا !
وليد ... له وجه عريض ... و جبين واسع ... و شعر كثيف ... و عينان عميقتا النظرات ... و فك عريض منتفخ العضلات ... و أنف معقوف حاد !
إنه أكثر وسامة من نوّار الذي تتباهى دانه به !
و من سامر المشوه طبعا ...
لم أكن لأرسم شيئا مشوها كوجه سامر ... إنه لا يصلح عملا فنيا ...
في لقائي الأخير به ، عند رحيله ليلا ... بكيت كثيرا جدا ... ربما أكثر مما بكيت يوم علمت أنه سافر للدراسة دون وداعي قبل سنوات ...
أوصدت الباب و دخلت ، و العبرات منزلقة بانطلاق على خدي الحزين
فوجئت برؤية والدتي تقف عند النافذة المشرفة على الفناء ، و التي تسمح للناظر من خلالها أن يرى البوابة ، و من يقف عند البوابة ، و ما يحدث قرب البوابة !
لم أعرف لحظتها ما أفعل و ما أقول ... أصابني الهلع و الخرس ... أمي اكتفت برشقي بنظرات مخيفة و حزينة في آن واحد ، ثم انصرفت ...
منذ ذلك الحين و هناك شيء ما يقف بين وبينها ... لا أعرف ما كينونته و لا أجله
في المساء ، زارتني ابنة خالتي نهلة ، و طبعا سارة معها فهي تلازمها كالذيل ليلا و نهارا !
كنت أرغب في التحدث مع نهلة عن أمور تشغل تفكيري و تحيرني ... و أشياء لا أستطيع التحدث عنها لشخص آخر ... و لكن كيف لي أن أصرف هذه الصغيرة المتطفلة ؟؟
" ساره ... هل تحبين الذهاب إلى غرفتي و التفرج على رسوماتي ؟؟ يمكنك أيضا رسم ما تشائين ! "
" سأذهب حين تذهب أختي "
أوه ... كيف لي أن أصرفها ...؟؟
" إذن ... ما رأيك بمشاهدة فيلم هزلي جديد مدهش ... أحضره أبي يوم أمس ؟ اذهبي لغرفة المعيشة و تفرجي مع أمي ! "
"سأبقى معكما "
نهلة نظرت إلي نظرة استنتاج ، ثم قالت لشقيقتها :
" عزيزتي ساره ... شاهدي الفيلم و نحن سنأتي بعد قليل ! "
" سأذهب حين تذهبان "
يا لها من فتاة مزعجة ! ألا أستطيع أن أنفرد بصديقتي لبعض الوقت ؟؟
قالت نهلة :
" لا بأس رغد ! فهي لا تكترث لما نقول ! ... أهناك شيء ؟؟ "
ترددت ، و لكنني بعد ذلك أطلقت لساني لقول أمور لم أظن أن سارة ستفهمها ... فهي إلى كونها لا تزال صغيرة ، غبية لحد ما !
قلت :
" سامر سيأتي غدا ! "
قالت :
" و ...؟؟ "
قلت :
" سيفتح موضوع زواجنا من جديد ، كما في كل مرة ! إنه يريد أن نتزوج مع دانه ... و يبدو أن والدتي اقتنعت بالفكرة و صارت تشجعني عليها ... "
قالت :
" و أنت ؟؟ "*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

تنهدت ثم قلت :
" تعرفين ... إنني أريد أن أنهي دراستي أولا ... و ... و ... أعرف رأي وليد "
نهلة ترفع حاجبا ، و تخفض آخر ... و تميل إحدى زاويتي فمها بمكر !
" و أعرف رأي وليد ! و إذا قال وليد : الزواج ممنوع !؟ "
قلت بسرعة :
" لن أتزوج ! "
قالت :
" و إن قال : الزواج واجب !؟ "
لم أرد ... نهلة تأملتني برهة ، ثم قالت :
" رغد ! و لماذا تنتظرين رأي وليد ؟؟ إنه ليس ولي أمرك أو المسؤول عنك ! "
استأت من هذه الحقيقة الموجعة ...
فلطالما كان وليد مسؤولا عني منذ الصغر ... و لطالما قال أنه لن يتخلى عني ... و لطالما اعتبرته أهم شخص في حياتي ... إلى أن غاب ...
قلت :
" لكنه ... لكنه ... أكبرنا ... و أنا أحترم رأيه كثيرا ... و ... سأعمل بما يقول "
نهلة قالت :
" ألا يزال كما كان في الماضي ؟ أذكر أنه كان طويلا و قويا ! كان يلعب معك كثيرا سابقا ! "
ابتسمت ، و توسعت الشعيرات الدموية في وجهي ! و قلت بخجل :
" إنه كذلك ! لكن ... لا مزيد من اللعب فقد أصبح رجلا كبيرا ! "
قالت :
" صحيح ! على فكرة هل تزوج ؟؟ "
الشعيرات التي كانت متفتحة قبل ثوان انقبضت و خنقت الدماء في داخلها ...
أيقظت جملة سارة في نفسي شيئا كان نائما بسلام ... قلت بارتباك أمحو السؤال و أطرده من الوجود :
" لا ... لا "
قالت نهلة :
" إذن لابد أنه يفكر في الزواج الآن ! بعدما عاد للوطن و استقر في العمل ! "
ثم أضافت مداعبة :
" هل تريدين عروسا له ؟؟ جميلة و جذابة و رائعة مثلي !؟ "
قلت بحنق بدا معه جليا استيائي من الفكرة :
" لا تكوني سخيفة يا نهلة ! "
استغربت نهلة استيائي هذا ، ثم قالت :
" إنه كبير على أية حال ! و لا يناسب فتاة تصغره بتسع سنين ! "
فكرة أخرى ـ أن يتزوج وليد ـ رافقت الفكرة الأولى ـ خالية من الرومانسية ـ في اللعب بالمضرب و الكرة في رأسي طوال الساعات التالية !
قلت :
" إنه ... لا يفكر في الإقامة هنا ... أتمنى لو نعود إلى بيتنا السابق ... معه "
قالت :
" ماذا عن خطيبك ؟؟ هل سيستقر هو الآخر في المدينة الأخرى ؟؟ "
قلت :
" لا أعرف ... ! عمله هناك ... و لابد له من البقاء هناك "
" و إن تزوجتما ؟؟؟ ستنتقلين للعيش معه حتما ! "
لم تعجبني الفكرة !
لا أريد أن أبتعد عن أهلي ... إنني لا أستغني عنهم ... أريد البقاء في بيتهم ...
" سأنتظر رأي وليد "
تقوس حاجبا نهلة دهشة و قالت ببلاهة :
" رأي وليد ؟؟ في أن تقيمي مع زوجك أو مع والديك ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت بغضب :
" حمقاء ! أعني في أن نؤجل موضوع الزواج لوقت لاحق ... فربما تتغير الأوضاع ... "
" عليكم أن تقرروا بسرعة ! فموعد زواج دانه يقترب ! أين هي على فكرة ؟؟ "
" دانه ؟ خرجت كالعادة تتنزه مع خطيبها ! "
ابتسمت نهلة ... لكنني أزحت ابتسامتها جانبا بسؤالي :
" نهلة ...هل يشعر جميع المخطوبين بسعادة مميزة عندما يتنزهون مع بعضهم البعض ... أو يتبادلون الهدايا ... أو المكالمات الهاتفية ؟؟ "
طبعا نهلة اندهشت ، و قالت :
" أكيد ! طبعا ! "
صمت لثوان ، ثم قلت :
" لكنني لا أشعر بشيء كهذا ! إنني أتحدث معه كما أتحدث معك ! لا شيء مميز ... ليس كما تكون دانه حين تتحدث مع خطيبها أو تخرج معه ! غاية في السرور ! "
فوجئت نهلة بكلماتي هذه ... ة قالت :
" أنت ... لا تحبينه ؟؟ "
قلت بسرعة :
" بالطبع ... أحبه ! "
نظرت نهله نحو سارة البليدة ... ثم قالت :
" كما تحب دانه خطيبها ؟؟ "
" لا ! كما تحبين أنت حسام ! "
دانة عادت تسأل :
" ليس كما تحب امرأة رجلا ؟؟ "
توترت من سؤالها ... و بعثرت نظراتي فيما حولي ... و وقع سهم منها على سارة ، و التي كانت تنظر إلينا ببلادة و غباء مزعجين !
قلت بعصبية :
" و كيف يجب أن تحب امرأة رجلا ؟؟ "
قالت نهلة بأسى :
" أوه يا عزيزتي ! رغد ! إنك لا تزالين طفلة ! "
عادت دانه من سهرتها الخارجية عند العاشرة و النصف ...
كنت أشاهد الفيلم الذي أحضره والدي مؤخرا ، و حين دخلت غرفة المعيشة رمت بحقيبة يدها على المقعد و تهالكت عليه بتنهد ...
" لم لم تنامي بعد رغد ! عادة ما تنامين باكرا جدا ! "
لم ألتفت إليها ، و أجبت :
" سأتابع الفيلم حتى النهاية "
صمتت لحظة ، ثم قالت :
" سأريك شيئا "
و سحبت حقيبتها ، و منها أخرجت علبة مجوهرات صغيرة ، و فتحتها لتريني الخاتم الذهبي الرائع الذي بداخلها " رائع ! كم ثمنه ؟؟ "
رفعت رأسها و نظرت إلي من طرف عينيها و قالت :
" كم ثمنه ؟؟ لا أعرف طبعا ، و لكن بالتأكيد باهظ ... أهداني إياه خطيبي الليلة ! كم هو رائع ! "
قلت و أنا أتأمل هذه التحفة المبهرة :
" نعم ! رائع هنيئا لك ! "
قالت دانة :
" حقا ! هل غيرت رأيك فيه أخيرا ! "
قلت :
" الخاتم ؟؟ "
" بل خطيبي يا نبيهة ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*حدقت بها قليلا ثم قلت :
" بغيض و مغرور ... "
ثم أشحت برأسي عنها ...
و إن كان بغيضا في عيني ، فهو في عينيها شيء رائع ... و مميز !
لم تكترث دانة لقولي ، و أخذت تنقل الخاتم من إصبع لإصبع بسرور و دلال !
" دانه ... "
" نعم ؟ "
كنت أريد أن أسألها ... و شعرت بالخجل ... و لزمت الصمت !
دانة نظرت إلي باستغراب :
" نعم رغد ؟؟ ماذا أردت القول ؟؟ "
ترددت قليلا ثم قلت بحياء و بصوت منخفض و نبرة متوترة :
" هل ... تحبين نوّار ؟ "
دهشت دانه من سؤالي ، لذا حملقت بي وهلة ، ثم قالت :
" ما هذا السؤال !؟ "
ندمت لأنني طرحته ! إنه موضوع حساس لم أجرؤ من قبل على التحدث فيه مع أي كان ...
و لما لحظت دانه تراجعي الخجل ، قالت :
" نعم أحبه ! إنه شريك حياتي ... ! نصفي الآخر ! "
صمت قليلا ثم سألت :
" إذن ... كيف تشعرين حين يكون معك ؟؟ "
أنا بنفسي لاحظت ذلك ... رغم المساحيق التي تغطي وجهها ألا أن اللون الأحمر المتوهج طلى وجهها و هي تجيب على سؤالي :
" أشعر ... ؟؟ ... بالحرارة ! "
و أشارت إلى قلبها بيديها كلتيهما ...
الحرارة ... في صدري و جسمي كله ، هي شعور لم أحس به في حياتي ... إلا عندما اقتربت من شخص واحد فقط ... هو وليد ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
" وليد ! هل فقدت صوابك !!؟؟
قال سيف و هو فاغر فاه لأقصى حد من هول المفاجأة ...
لقد أخبرته بخبر فعلتي الجنونية الأخيرة ...
" نعم يا سيف ! استقلت و انتهى الأمر "
أخذ يهز رأسه و يضرب يدا بالأخرى من الغيظ و الأسف ...
" أرجوك يا سيف ... قضي الأمر ... لم أكن لأستطيع الاستمرار و الجميع ينظر إلي و يعاملني بهذا الشكل ... يحتقرونني و يتحاشون الاقتراب مني و كأنني وباء خطير "
" و ما لك و لهم ؟ وليد ! لم يكن الحصول على هذه الوظيفة بالأمر السهل ... لقد تسرعت "
استدرت بغضب ، و قلا بانفعال :
" فليذهبوا بوظيفتهم للجحيم "
أعرف أن العثور على عمل هو من أكثر الأمور صعوبة في الوقت الحالي ، لكنني ضقت ذرعا بالهمزات و اللمزات التي يرمي بها الآخرون علي بقسوة ، لكوني قاتل و خريج سجون ...
كما و أنني سمعت بعضهم يذكر صديقي سيف بالسوء بسبب علاقته الوطيدة معي ...
بقائي في العمل بشركته صار يهدد سمعته هو ... و أنا لم أكن لأرضى عليه بأي أذية ...
أليس هو الباقي لي من الدنيا ؟؟
تلا هذا صمت مغدق ...
سيف استاء كثيرا جدا من إقدامي على هذه الخطوة التي وصفها بالتهور ... ألا أنني كنت أراها حلا لابد منه
قال :
" ما أنت فاعل الآن ؟؟ "
ابتسمت ابتسامة سخرية ...*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" أفتش من جيديد "
نعم ... عدنا للصفر !
لو أنني أتممت دراستي ، مثلك يا سيف ، لكنت الآن ... رجلا محترما مهابا ... أتولى إدارة إحدى الشركات كما كنت أحلم منذ الصغر ...
و فشلي في تحقيق أي من أحلامي ، هو أمر لا يجب أن تتحمل أنت مسؤولياته ، أو ينالك سوء بسبب علاقتك بي
سيف كان قلق ... أردت أن أغير الموضوع ، فقلت :
" اخبرني ... ما النبأ الجميل الذي تحمله ؟؟ "
و كان سيف قد أبلغني بأن لديه خبر جميل ، عندما وصل إلى بيتي قبل دقائق !
سيف قال :
" لقد ... عزمت على إتمام نصف الدين ! "
فاجأني الخبر ، و أسرني كثيرا ، فأمطرت صديقي بالتهاني القلبية ! إنه أول خبر سعيد أسمعه منذ شهور ...
" أخيرا يا رجل ! فليبارك الله لك ! "
" شكرا أيها العزيز ... العقبة لك ! متى يحين دورك ؟؟ "
دوري أنا !
إن مثل هذا الموضوع لم يكن ليخطر على بالي !
و هل يفكر في الزواج رجل خرج من السجن قبل شهور ، و بالكاد بدأ يتنفس الهواء ... و كان و عاد عاطلا عن العمل ! ...
و فوق كل هذا ... ذو جرح لم يبرأ بعد ...
قلت :
" قد تمضي سنوات و سنوات قبل أن تعبر الفكرة على رأسي مجرد العبور ! "
" لم يا رجل !؟ إننا في السابعة و العشرين ! وقت مناسب جدا ! "
قلت :
" لأجد ما يعيلني أولا ! كيف لي أن أتحمل مسؤولية زوجة و أطفال ! "
قال سيف :
" إنك تحب الأطفال يا وليد ! ألست كذلك ؟ "
" بلى ! ... "
" ستكون أبا عطوفا جدا ! "
و ضحكنا
يمكنني أن أضحك بين حلقات سلسة همومي التي مذ بدأت لم تنته ...
قضيت أسابيع أفتش عن عمل ... و فشلت
حتى أقاربي الذين لجأت إليهم طالبا الدعم ، خذلوني
لو كان سبب دخولي السجن شيء آخر ، لربما عاملني الناس بطريقة أفضل ...
كرهت الدنيا و كرهت نفسي و كرهت كل شيء من حولي ...
و بدأت نقودي التي جمعتها خلال الأشهر الماضية تنفذ ... و أعود للفقر من جديد ...
كنت جالسا في حديقة المنزل الميتة ... أدخن السيجارة تلو الأخرى ... غارقا في التفكير و الهموم ...
كانت الأرض أمامي قاحلة ... لا زرع فيها و لا حياة ...
تماما مثل حياتي ...
تزوج صديقي سيف بعد 3 أشهر خطوبة ... و ينعم الآن بحياة جديدة ، و يتولى مسؤوليات أكبر ... و لم يعد متفرغا لي ...
حصلت على عمل بسيط جدا في أحد المحلات التجارية ... ألا أنني لم استمر فيه بسبب المشاكل التي واجهتني ، لكوني موصوم بالإجرام و القتل ...
أصبحت بإحباط شديد ... و أنا افقد القليل الذي كنت قد حصلت عليه ... و ضاقت بي الدنيا ... كما و داهمني الإعياء و المرض ... فقررت الهروب من مدينتي إلى مكان ألقى فيه شيء من الاحترام و المودة
بعيدا عن السمعة المجروحة ... إلى حيث يوجد من يحبني و يرغب بوجودي و يتقبلني على ما أنا عليه من عيوب و وصم عار ... إلى أهلي ..
كانت شهور عشرة قد انقضت منذ رحلت عنهم ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كلما اتصلوا بي أو اتصلت بهم ، أخبرتهم بأنني في أحسن حال ، بينما أنا في أسوئه
انفث الدخان السام من صدري ... و أفكر ... أ أعود إليهم ؟؟ أم لمن ألجأ ؟؟
أتخيل نفسي بينهم من جديد ... فتظهر صورة رغد لتحتل منطقة الخيال من رأسي ... فأبعدها و أبعد الفكرة ...
" لا ... لن أعود "
و أرمي بالسيجارة على الأرض ، و أدوسها بحذائي فتندفن تحت الرمال ... إلى جانب شقيقاتها ... في قبور متجاورة و مزدحمة ...
لماذا لا أموت أنا مثلها ؟؟
إلى متى أستمر في تدخين هذه الأشياء القذرة ؟؟
ألا يكفي السجن أن لوث سمعتي و ضيع مستقبلي ؟
أ أترك دروسه و مخلفاته تلوث صدري و تفسد صحتي ؟؟
أتذكر قول نديم لي ... لا تدع السجن يفسدك يا وليد ...
هل أنا شخص فاسد الآن ؟؟
نديم ...
ليتك معي الآن ...
فجأة ... تذكرت شيئا غاب عن مذكرتي تماما !
يوم وفاته ، نديم أوصاني بشيء ...
طلب مني أن أزور عائلته و أطمئن عليهم !
وقفت منفعلا ... يا للأيام ! لم يخطر هذا الأمر ببالي من ذي قبل ...
و كيف له أن يجد فرصة للظهور فيما يحتل تفكيري أمور أخرى ...
ربما وفاءا لذكرى صديق عزيز لطالما كان يدعمني في أسوأ أيام حياتي ...
أو ربما كان فراغا طويلا لم أجد معه ما أفعله
أو حتى هروبا من هذه المدينة و سمعتي المنحطة فيها
أيا كان الدافع ، فقد قررت يومها زيارة عائلة نديم !
نديم أخبرني بأنه يملك مزرعة في المدينة الشمالية ، و هذه المدينة بعيدة عن مدينتي و هي أقرب إلى المدينة الصناعية حيث يعيش أهلي ...
جمعت كل ما أحتاجه و ما قد أحتاجه ، و عزمت الرحيل ...
الهدف لم يكن زيارة عائلة نديم تنفيذا لوصيته التي ماتت يوم وفاته ، بقدر ما كان الفرار من الفشل الذريع الذي أعيشه في هذه المدينة
الآن أدرك لم قرر والدي الرحيل ، و لم لا يفكر في العودة
لا بد أنه تعرض لمثل ما تعرضت له ... بسبب جريمتي النكراء ...
ذهبت لزيارة سيف في مسكنه الجديد ، و أبلغته أنني راحل ...
كان وداعنا مؤلما ألا أنه قال :
" في أي وقت ... و كل وقت ... تشعر بأي حاجة لأي شيء ، تذكر أنني موجود "
و دفع إلي مبلغا من المال قبلته على شرط أن أرده له في أقرب فرصة ... و لا أعلم كم تبلغ المسافة بيني و بين هذه الفرصة !
أقفلت أبواب المنزل الكئيب ... و تركت الذكريات القديمة سجينة ... تغط في سبات أبدي ...
بما فيها صندوق الأماني المخنوق ، و الملقى بلا اهتمام عند إحدى زوايا الغرفة
إن كتب لي أن أعود يوما ... فسأفكر في فتحه !
انطلقت مستعينا بالله و متوكلا عليه ... متجها إلى المدينة الشمالية ... لم أكن قد زرتها في حياتي من قبل ، ألا أنني أعرف أن الطريق إلى المدينة الصناعية يؤدي إليها ، و أنها لا تبعد عن الأخيرة إلا قليلا
وصلت إلى المدينة الصناعية ... و شوقي سحبني نحو بيت عائلتي سحبا ...
كيف لي أن أعبر من هنا ... ثم لا أمر لألقي و لو نظرة عابرة على أهلي ..؟؟
كان الوقت عصرا ... أوقفت سيارتي إلى جانب سيارة أبي ، و السيارة الأخرى التي تبدو جديدة و آخر طراز !
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
مؤخرا صار سامر يأتي إلينا مرة واحدة في الشهر ... أصبح يعمل عملا مضاعفا و قلت حتى اتصالاته !
و حين جاء البارحة ، طلبت منه أن يصطحبني إلى الشاطئ هذا اليوم !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

طبعا سامر فرح كثيرا بهذا الطلب ... و أنا كنت أريد أن أرفه عن نفسي و أقلد دانه !
إنها دائما تشعرني بأنني لا أصلح امرأة !
الجميع من حولي يعاملونني على أنني لا أزال طفلة !
إنني الآن في الثامنة عشر من العمر ... و أحس بأنني خلال الأشهر الماضية كبرت كثيرا !
لقد بدأت استخدم المساحيق بكثرة مثلها ، و أشتري الكثير من الحلي و الملابس... بالرغم من أنني لا أجهز للزفاف مثلها !
فكرة الزواج الآن لم أقتنع بها ... و لسوف أنتظر حتى أنهي دراستي و أكتسب صفات المرأة التي تعرف كيف تحب و تدلل شريك حياتها !
أليس هذا هو المطلوب ؟؟
" هيا رغد ! الوقت يمضي ! "
سامر يناديني ، و هو يقف خلف الباب ، ينتظر خروجي ...
أجبت و أنا ارتدي شرابي ثم حذائي الجديد ذا الكعب العالي ، على عجل :
" قادمة ... لحظة "
و في ثوان كنت أفتح الباب ...
حين صرت أمامه راح يحدق بي باستغراب ، ثم قاد بصره إلى حذائي !
" رغد ! لقد طلت بسرعة ! لم تكوني هكذا البارحة ! "
ابتسمت و قلت و أنا أظهر حذائي الطويل من خلف عباءتي :
" إنها الموضة ! "
سامر ضحك و قال :
" و لكن يا عزيزتي هل ستسيرين بحذاء هكذا على الشاطئ ؟؟ "
" لا يهم ! أنا أريد أن أظهر أطول قليلا حتى لا يظنني الناس طفلة ! "
" كما تشائين ! هيا بنا "
و خرجنا ، و مررنا بالمطبخ حيث وضعت سلة صغيرة تحتوي بعض الحاجيات فحملها سامر و هممنا بالانصراف .
و إذا بدانة تقول :
" هل آتي معكما ؟؟ "
أنا و سامر تبادلنا النظرات ...
طماعة ! ألا يكفيها أنها تخرج مع خطيبها كل يوم فيما أنا جالسة وحيدة في المنزل ؟؟
قلت :
" لا ! إنها رحلة خاصة ! "
سامر ابتسم بخجل ، و دانه نظرت إلي من طرف عينها مع ابتسامة خبيثة أعرفها جيدا ... و أعرف ما تعنيه منها !
تجاهلتها و سرت مبتعدة ...
" انتبهي لئلا تنزلقي زرافتي ! "
و أخذت تضحك !
قلت بحنق :
" ليس من شأنك "
و خرجت مسرعة ....
دانه تتعمد التعليق على أي شيء يخصني ... و دائما تعليقها عنه يوحي بعدم رضاها أو سخريتها منه !
ألا أنها تشعر بالغيرة من طولي الذي يسمح لي بارتداء أحذية كهذه ، و هي محرومة منها !
خرجنا على الفناء الخارجي و سامر يبتسم بسرور !
حتى و إن كانت نظارته السوداء الكبيرة تخفي عينيه ... كنت أعرف أنه يحدق بي !
اعتقد أنه سعيد جدا ... السعادة المميزة ... التي لم أذق لها أنا طعما حتى الآن ...
فيما نحن نقترب من الباب ، قرع الجرس !
تقدم سامر و فتحه ...
و توقفت الكرة الأرضية عن الدوران !
اعتقد أن شهابا قد ارتطم بها ... هنا خلف هذا الباب !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

شعور مفاجئ ... و اصطدام مجلجل ... و حرارة محرقة شاوية ... و حمم ... و ضباب ... و اختناق ... و ارتجاف ... و عرق ... و ذهول ... كلها مجتمعه انبثقت فجأة من عند الباب و اجتاحتني ...
هل أصدق عيني ! ؟
هل يقف أمامي المارد الناري الضخم المرعب ... متمثلا في صورة ... وليد ؟؟؟
هتف سامر بذهول و بهجة عارمة :
" أخي وليد ! "
و تعانقا عناقا طويلا ...
يا لها من مفاجأة مذهلة !
اعتقد أنه كان علي الأخذ بنصيحة سامر و تغيير حذائي ... إنني أوشك على الانزلاق ! لماذا فقدت توازني بهذا الشكل ؟؟
بعد لقائهما الحميم ... استدارا نحوي ...
حينما وقت عيناه على عيني ، طردهما بسرعة و غض بصره ... و قال بهدوء لا يتناسب و الحمم و البركاين و الانفجار و النيران الذي تولدت لحظه ظهوره من فتحة الباب :
" كيف حالك صغيرتي ؟ "
لقد حاولت أن أحرك لساني لقول أي شيء ... لكن بعد احتراقها ، فإن كلماتي قد تبخرت و صعدت للسماء !
طأطأت رأسي للأرض خجلا ... حين عبرت ذكرى لقائنا الأخير سريعة أمام عيني ! ...
الرجلان يقتربان ...
رفعت رأسي فإذا بعينيه تطيران من عيني إلى الشجرة المزروعة قرب الباب الداخلي ...
سمعته يقول :
" ألا يبدو أنها كبرت !؟ "
التفت إلى الشجرة ... صحيح ... لقد كبرت خلال الشهور الطويلة التي غاب فيها وليد عنا !
لكني سمعت سامر يضحك و يقول :
" إنه الكعب ! "
أدركت أنه كان يقصدني أنا ! كم أنا غبية !
قال وليد :
" أ كنتما ... خارجين ؟؟ "
قال سامر :
" أوه نعم ... لكن يمكننا تأجيل ذلك لما بعد ... تعال للداخل ستطير أمي فرحا ! "
قال وليد :
" أرجوكما امضيا إلى حيث كنتما ذاهبين ! إنني سأبقى في ضيافتكم فترة من الزمن ! "
مدهش !
عظيم !
ممتاز !
و أقبلا نحو الباب الداخلي ، و دخلنا نحن الثلاثة ...
كانت مفاجأة مذهلة أحدثت في بيتنا بهجة لا توصف ...
عشر شهور مضت ... و هو بعيد ... لا يتصل إلا قليلا ... و حين يتصل يتحدث مع الجميع سواي ... و إن تحدث معي صدفة ، ختم جمله المعدودة بسرعة ...
لكنه الآن موجود هنا !
أنا فرحة جدا !
علمنا في وقت لاحق أنه مر منا قبل ذهابه إلى المدينة الشمالية لأمر خاص ...
" كم ستظل هناك ؟؟ "
سألته أمي ، فأجاب :
" لا أعرف بالضبط ، ربما لبعض الوقت ... سأفتش عن عمل هناك فقد أجد فرصة أفضل ! "
دانة قالت :
" و ماذا عن عملك في المدينة ؟؟ "
وليد اضطربت تعبيرات وجهه ، و قال :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" تركته "
ثم غير الموضوع لناحية أخرى ...
فجأة سألني :
" كيف هي الكلية ؟؟ "
أنا تلفت من حولي بادئ الأمر ... كأنني أود التأكد من أن وليد يتحدث إلي أنا !
بالطبع أنا !
لا يوجد من يدرس بالكلية غيري الآن !
قلت بصوت خفيف خجل :
" الحمد لله ... تسير الأمور على ما يرام "
قال سامر :
" أنها مجتهدة و نشيطة ! و مغرمة بالفن أكثر من أي شيء آخر ! حتى مني ! "
الجميع أخذوا يضحكون ...
سواي أنا و وليد ...
أنا لم تعجبني هذه الجملة ... أما وليد ... فلا أعرف لم اكفهر وجهه هكذا ... ؟؟
قالت دانة :
" إذن فقد أفسدت رحلتك الخاصة أيتها الببغاء الصغيرة ! "
و استمرت في الضحك ...
أنا استأت أكثر ...
وليد سأل دانة :
" أية رحلة ؟ "
أجابت :
" كانا يودان الذهاب للشاطئ ! سامر لا يأتي غير مرة في الشهر و خطيبته متلهفة لقضاء وقتا ممتعا و متميزا معه ! إنها تغار مني ! "
و رفعت رأسها بتباهي ...
ربما كانت تقصد مداعبتي ، لكنني حملتها محمل الجد ... و وقفت فجأة ، و استأذنت للانصراف ...
ذهبت إلى غرفتي مستاءة ... و غاضبة ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
قلت :
" يبدو أنها تضايقت ... "
فجميعنا لاحظ ذلك ... أما زالت دانه على ما كانت عليه منذ الطفولة ؟؟
نظرت إلى شقيقتي باستياء ... و كذلك كان سامر ينظر إليها ...
قالت :
" كنت أداعبها فقط ! "
سامر قال :
" لكنها انزعجت منك ! سأذهب إليها "
و غادر من فوره ...
أنا طبعا لم أملك من الأمر من شيء ...
قلت لدانة :
" أحقا كانا يودان الذهاب للشاطئ ؟ أنا آسف أن حضرت و أفسدت مشروع نزهتهما ! "
" لا تكترث وليد ! فهي فكرت في الذهاب فقط لأنني أوحيت لها بأن تذهب ! إنها لا تحب الخروج من المنزل خصوصا للأماكن العامة "
التزمت الصمت و لم اعلق على جملتها الأخيرة ...
قالت :
" ما رأيكم أن نذهب جميعا غدا لنزهة عند الشاطئ ! كم سيكون ذلك رائعا ! "
نزهة عند الشاطئ ؟ يبدو حلما ! إنني لم أقم بكهذا نزهة منذ سنين !
و يبدو أن الفكرة قد راقت للجميع ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*سألت :
" و ماذا عن نوّار ؟؟ "
قالت :
" في البلدة المجاورة ! إنها مباريات حاسمة ! ألا تتابع الأخبار ؟؟ "
في الواقع ، أخبار كرة القدم ليست من أولويات اهتماماتي !
تحدثنا عن أمور عدة ... و شعرت براحة كبيرة ... هنا حيث أحظى باهتمام أناس يحبونني و يعزونني ...
أنا أرغب في العيش مع أهلي فقد سئمت الوحدة ... ألا يكفي أنني حرمت منهم كل هذه السنين ؟؟
خرجت من كنفهم و أنا فتى مراهق ... مليء بالحماس و الحيوية و مقبل على الحياة ... طموح و ماض في طريق تحقيق أحلامه ...
و عدت إليهم ... و أنا رجل كئيب محبط مثقل بالهموم ... فاقد الاهتمام بأي شيء ... صقلني الزمن و شكلتني الأقدار ...
لكنهم لا زالوا يحترمونني ...
بعد مدة ، عاد سامر لينضم إلينا ... لم تكن رغد معه
كنت أريد أن أسأله عنها ، و لم أجرؤ !
إنها لم تعد طفلتي ... لم يعد لي الحق في الإهتمام بها ...
" إذن فتلك السيارة الرائعة في الخارج هي لك يا سامر ! "
سألته ، فأجاب :
" نعم ! اشتريتها مؤخرا ... ما رأيك بها ؟؟ "
" مظهرها رائع ! "
" و مزاياها كذلك ! كلفتني الكثير ! "
مقارنة بسيارتي القديمة فإن أي شيء في سيارة سامر سيبدو مدهشا !
إذن ... فأحوال أخي المادية جيدة ...
كم أبدو شيئا صغيرا أمامه ... كم خذلت والدي ّ الذين كانا في الماضي ... يعظمان م شأني و يتوقعان لي مستقبلا مشرفا ...
شعور جديد تولد هذا اليوم ، يزيدني رغبة فوق رغبة في الرحيل العاجل ...
ففي الوقت الذي يتمتع فيه سامر بعمل جيد و دخل وفير و مستقبل مضمون ... افتقر أنا لكل شيء ...
حتى رغد ...
أصبحت له ...
ألم شديد شعرت به في معدتي هذه اللحظة ، كان يتكرر علي في الآونة الأخيرة و لكنني لم أزر أي طبيب ...
استمر معي الألم فترة طويلة و لم أشعر معه بأي رغبة لتناول الطعام المعد على مائدة العشاء ...
لذا ، ذهبت إلى غرفة شقيقي ناشدا الراحة و الاسترخاء
في صباح اليوم التالي أردت الذهاب إلى المطبخ حيث يجلس الجميع ...
قبل دخولي تنحنحت و أصدرت أصواتا من حنجرتي حتى أثير انتباههم لوصولي ، اقصد انتباه رغد لوصولي ...
" تفضل بني "
قالت أمي ... فدخلت و أنا حذر في نظراتي ... لم أكن أريد أن أراها ... لكنني رأيتها !
" صباح الخير جميعا "
ردوا تحية الصباح و طلبوا مني الجلوس إلى مائدة المطبخ الصغيرة التي يجتمعون حولها
" تعال وليد ! إننا نخطط لرحلة اليوم ! هل تحتمل الرحلة أم أنك لا تزال متعبا ؟؟ "
التفت إلى دانة التي طرحت السؤال ، و لم يكن بإمكاني منع عيني من رؤية رغد التي تجلس إلى جوارها
" أحقا قررتم ذلك ؟ سيكون ذلك رائعا ! "
أمي قالت و هي تشير إلى المعقد الشاغر :
" تعال عزيزي ... أعددت ُ فطورا مميزا من أجلك ! "
نظرت باتجاههم ، لقد كانوا جميعا ينظرون إلي ، بلا استثناء ...
قلت :
" سـ ... أذهب إلى غرفة المعيشة "
و انسحبت من المطبخ ...*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وافتني أمي بعد قليل إلى غرفة المعيشة تحمل أطباق الفطور ...
" شكرا ... "
ابتسمت أمي ، و بدأت أنا في تناول وجبتي بهدوء ، بينما هي تراقبني !
" أمي ... أهناك شيء ؟؟ "
سألتها بحرج ، قالت بابتسامة :
" لا عزيزي ... فقط أروي ناظري برؤيتك ... "
شعرت بالطعام يقف في بلعومي ...
برؤية من تودين يا والدتي الارتواء ؟؟
برؤية الخذلان و الفشل ؟؟ الحطام و البقايا ؟؟
برؤية رجل موصوم بالجريمة ؟؟
كم خذلتك ! كم كنت فخورة بي في السابق ! إنني الآن شيء يثير النفور و الازدراء في أعين الجميع ...
" الحمد لله "
حمدت ربي ، و وضعت الملعقة على الطبق ...
" لم توقفت ! ألم يعجبك ؟؟ "
" بلى أماه ... لكني اكتفيت "
" عزيزي سأخرج إن أزعجك وجودي ... أرجوك أتم وجبتك "
" لا يا أمي ، لقد اكتفيت و الحمد لله "
أمي بعد ذلك ، عادت بالأطباق إلى المطبخ ، ثم أقبل الجميع إلى غرفة المعيشة و حاصروني بنظراتهم ... و أسئلتهم حول أموري ...
أنا كنت اكتفي بإجابات مختصرة ... فلا شيء فيما لدي يستحق الذكر و الاهتمام ...
و كالبقية كانت رغد تتابعني بعينيها و أذنيها ، في صمت ...
" ما رأيك بتجربة سيارتي يا وليد ! لنقم بجولة قصيرة ! "
بدت فكرة ممتازة و منقذة ، فوافقت فورا و نهضت مع سامر ، و خرجنا ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
" هل غضبت مني أمس حقا ! أنا آسفة يا رغد ! كنت أمازحك ! "
نظرت إلى السقف و قلت :
" حسنا ، انتهى الأمر الآن "
ثم إليها و قلت :
" و لكن لا تنعتيني بالببغاء ثانية ... خصوصا أمام وليد "
قالت دانة باستغراب :
" وليد ؟؟ "
فاضطربت ...
قالت :
" تعنين سامر !؟ "
قلت :
" وليد او سامر أوأي كان ... أمام أي كان ! "
و أشحت بوجهي بعيدا عنها
فعادت تبرد أظافرها بالمبرد و تغني !
كنا نجلس في المطبخ ، و للمطبخ نافذة مطلة على ساحة خارجية خلفية تنتهي بالمرآب
مرآب منزلنا مفتوح من ثلاث جهات ، و يسد جهته الخارجية بوابة كهربائية ...
أقبلت أمي تحمل سلة الملابس المغسولة و دفعت بها إلي :
" رغد ... انشريها على الحبال "
أوه ... يا لعمل المنزل الذي لا ينتهي !
أردت أن أعترض و أوكل المهمة إلى دانة ، التي تجلس أمامي تبرد أظافرها بنعومة !
" انشريها أنت يا دانة ! "
هزت رأسها اعتراضا ، فهممت أن أتذمر !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

لكني لمحت من خلال النافذة بوابة المرآب تنفتح ، و أدركت أنهما قد عادا !
و بسرعة ابتلعت جملة التذمر قبل أن أتفوه بها و قل متظاهرة بالاستسلام :
" حسنا ... لن أؤذي أظافرك ! سأنشرها أنا ! "
و حملت السلة ، و خرجت للفناء الخلفي ...
وليد ركن السيارة في المرآب ثم خرج منها هو و سامر ...
و هاهما الآن يقبلان باتجاهي ...
سامر نزع نظارته السوداء ...
و سارا متوازيين جنبا إلى جنبت يسبقهما ظلهما ... و يدوسان عليه ...
وليد ... بطوله و عرضه و بنية جسده الضخم ... و الذي اكتسب عدة أرطال مذ لقائي الأخير به قبل شهور ... زادت وجهه امتلاء و جسده عظمة ... و كتفيه ارتفاعا ... و صار يشغل حيزا محترما من هذا الكون و يفرض وجوده فيه !
يخطو خطا أكاد أسمع صوت الأرض تتألم منها !
سامر ... بجسمه النحيل ... و قوامه الهزيل... و وجهه الطويل ... المشوه ...
و خطاه الهادئة البسيطة ... و أنظاره الخجلة التي غالبا ما تكون مدفونة تحت الأرض ...
شيء ما أحدث في نفسي توترا و انزعاجا ...
إنهما مختلفان ...
لماذا تنجرف أنظاري لا إراديا نحو وليد ؟؟؟
لماذا يشدني التيار إليه هو ؟؟
حين صارا أمامي مباشرة ، توقف سامر و قال :
" أ أساعدك ؟؟ "
بينما تابع وليد طريقه مرورا بي ... ثم ابتعد دون أن ينظر إلي ...
لكني كنت أراقبه ...
توقف برهة و استدار مادا يده نحو سامر قائلا :
" المفتاح "
مفتاح السيارة كان يسبح في كفه كسمكة في البحر !
تناول سامر المفتاح منه ، ثم أخذ يساعدني في نشر الملابس على الحبال ... في الحقيقة قام هو بالعمل ... فأنا كنت شاردة و سارحة أفكر ...
هل هذا هو شريك حياتي حقا ؟؟
لماذا علي أنا أن أتزوج رجلا مشوها ؟؟
لقد شغلت الفكرة رأسي حتى ما عدت بقادرة على التركيز في شيء آخر ...
هل حقا سأتزوج سامر ؟؟
كم كانا مختلفين ... و يهما يسيران جنبا إلى جنب ...
في وقت الغذاء ، لم أساهم في إعداد المائدة و وافيت البقية متأخرة بضع دقائق ...
أتدرون ماذا حدث عندما دخلت غرفة المائدة و جلست على مقعدي المعهود ؟؟
قام وليد ... و غادر الغرفة !
تلوت معدتي ألما حين رأيته يذهب ... إنه لا يريد أن يجلس معي حول مائدة واحدة!
الجميع تبادلوا النظرات و حملقوا بي ...
أمي تبعته ، ثم عادت بعد أقل من دقيقة و قالت :
" رغد ... خذي أطباقك إلى المطبخ "
صدمت و اهتز وجداني ... و شعرت بالإهانة ... و بأنني أصبحت شيئا
لا يرغب وليد في وجوده ... شيئا يزعجه ... و يتحاشى اللقاء به ...
نعم فأنا ابنة عمه التي كبرت و أصبحت ... شيئا محظورا ..
رفعت أطباقي و ذهبت إلى المطبخ و انخرطت في بكاء مرير ...
بعد قليل أتتني دانة تحمل أطباقها هي الأخرى :
" رغد ! و لم هذه الدموع أيتها الحمقاء ! "
لم أعرها أذنا صاغية ، فقالت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" إنه يشعر بالحرج و الخجل ! تعرفين كيف هو الأمر ! هذا من حسن الأدب ! "
قلت :
" لكنني كنت معكم العام الماضي "
قالت :
" ربما لم يكن قد اعتاد فكرة أنك ... كبرت ! "
ليتني لم أكبر !
تركت أطباقي غير ملموسة و خرجت من المطبخ متوجهة إلى غرفتي ،
و دانة تشيعني بنظراتها ...
في الغرفة ... تأملت صورة وليد التي رسمتها قبل شهور ... و انحدرت دموعي ...
أخذت أتخيله ... و هو واقف إلى جوار سامر ... يفوقه في كل شيء يعجبني ...
ثم ...
ثم ...
أتزوج سامر !
لماذا أقارن بينهما هكذا ؟؟
وفي العصر ، أتتني دانة ..
" الم تستعدي بعد ؟ سننطلق الآن ! "
" إلى أين ؟؟ "
" أوه رغد هل نسيت ! إلى الشاطئ كما اتفقنا ! "
بالفعل كنت قد نسيت الفكرة ... و بالرغم من أنني كنت مسرورة جدا بها مسبقا ألا أنها الآن ... لا تعجبني !
" لا أريد الذهاب "
حملقت دانة بي و قالت :
" عفوا ! ألم تكوني أنت المشجعة الأولى ! هل ستبقين في البيت وحدك ؟؟ "
قلت :
" هل سيذهب الجميع ؟؟ "
" بالطبع ! إنهم في انتظارنا فهيا أسرعي ! "
و ذهبت إلى غرفتها تستبدل ملابسها ...
أن أبقى وحدي في البيت هي فكرة غير واردة ... لم يكن أمامي إلا الذهاب معهم ...
توزعنا على سيارتي أبي و سامر ...
جلس وليد على المقعد المجاور لسامر ، و أنا خلفه ، و دانه إلى جانبي ، و تركنا والدي ّ معا في السيارة الأخرى وليد و سامر كانا يتبادلان الأحاديث المختلفة تشاركهما دانة ، أما أنا فبقيت صامتة ... أراقب و استمع ... و أشعر بالألم ...
لم تفتني أي كلمة تفوه بها وليد ... او أي ضحكة أطلقها
كنت أضغي إليه باهتمام بالغ ! حتى كدت أحفظ و أردد ما يقول !
عندما وصلنا ، فرشنا بساطا كبيرا و وضعنا أشياءنا و جلسنا عليه ، ألا أن وليد ظل واقفا ... ثم ابتعد ... و سار نحو البحر ...
إنه لا يرد الجلوس حيث أجلس ...
لماذا يا وليد ؟؟
هل تعرفون كم دقيقة في الساعة ؟؟
ستون طبعا !
و هل تعرفون كم مرة في الساعة فكرت به ؟
ستون أيضا !
و هل تعرفون كم ساعة بقينا هناك ؟؟
ست ساعات !
هل أحصيتم كم وليد جال برأسي خلال الرحلة ؟؟
الثلاثة ، أبي و وليد و سامر ذهبوا للسباحة ، أمي تصف قطع اللحم في الأسياخ و دانة تساعدها ...
و أنا ، معدتي تئن !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" رغد ! لم لا تبتلعين أي شيء ريثما يجهز العشاء ؟؟ لم تضرم النار بعد و سنستغرق وقتا طويلا ! "
نظرت إلى دانة و قلت :
" لم لا تسرعان ؟ "
" لا يزال الوقت مبكرا ! أنت من فوّت وجبة الغداء ! "
لقد كنت جائعة بالفعل ! و فتشت في السلات فلم أجد شيئا يستحق التهامه حتى يجهز طعام العشاء المشوي !
نظرت من حولي فرأيت مقصفا صغيرا على مقربة منا ...
" أريد الذهاب إلى هناك ! "
قالت دانة :
" اذهبي ! "
قلت :
" تعالا معي ! "
ابتسمت دانة ابتسامتها الساخرة التي تعرفون و قالت :
" نعامتي الصغيرة ... تخشى من الظلام ... و ترجف خوفا ... من فئران نيام ! "
و هو مطلع أغنية للأطفال !
غضبت منها فاسترسلت في الضحك ...
تجاهلتها و خاطبت والدتي :
" تعالي معي ... "
أمي مدت يديها الملطختين بعصارة اللحم ، تريني إياهما و قالت :
" فيما بعد رغد "
نظرت نحو الشاطئ فوجدت وليد يجلس على أحد المقاعد ... و والدي و سامر لا يزالان يسبحان ...
التفت إلى دانة و قلت :
" دعينا نقترب من الشاطئ ... أريد أن أبلل قدمي ! "
دانة قالت :
" أنا لا أريد ! اذهبي أنت "
" لا أريد الذهاب وحدي "
و عادت تغني :
" نعامتي الصغيرة ... تخشى من الظلام !! "
أصبحت لا تطاق ... !
و أمي منهمكة في إعداد أسياخ اللحم ...
" اذهبي رغد ... إنهم هناك ! اذهبي عزيزتي ... "
قالت أمي مشجعة إياي ...
لم يكن هناك الكثيرون على مقربة منا ... و لكنني ترددت كثيرا ...
في النهاية أقنعت نفسي بأنهم قريبون من الساحل ، كما أن وليد يجلس هناك ... و لا داعي لأي خوف ...
سرت نحوه و أنا أحس بنظرات أمي تتبعني ... فهي تريد لي التخلص من خوفي المبالغ به ... من أماكن لا تستوجب أي خوف أو حذر ...
كانت أمواج البحر تتلاطم بحرية ... و نسمات الهواء باردة منعشة تغزو صدري الضائق منذ ساعات ... فتفتح شعبه و توسعه ...
اقتربت من وليد ... و لم يشعر بي
تجاوزته نحو الماء ... فلم أحس بحركة منه .. التفت فرأيته مغمض العينين ، و ربما نائم !
سمحت للماء البارد بتبليل قدمي ... و شعرت بانتعاش !
لوّح سامر لي ... فشعرت بأمان أكثر و تجرأت على خطو خطوتين يمينا و يسارا ... ألا أنني لم ابتعد أكثر من ذلك ... لم أخرج عن الحيز الذي يحيط بوليد و يشعرني بالطمأنينة ...
و الآن تجرأت على خطوة أكبر ... و جلست على الرمال المبللة و مددت يدي لألامس الأمواج ...
كان شعورا رائعا !
أقبل مجموعة من الأطفال بألعابهم و أطواق نجاتهم ، و بدؤوا يلعبون بمرح ... كنت أراقبهم بسرور !
ليتني أعود صغيرة لألهو معهم !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

التفت للوراء ... إلى وليد ... استعيد ذكريات ظلت عالقة في ذاكرتي ...
كان وليد يلاعبني كثيرا حينما كنت صغيرة ! و في المرات التي نقوم فيها برحلة إلى الشاطئ ... كان يبقى حارسا لي و لدانة !
عدت بنظري للأطفال ... أتحسر !
يبدو أن أصواتهم قد أيقظت وليد من النوم ... سمعت صوته يتنحنح ثم يتحرك ، استدرت للخلف فوجدته يقف و ينظر إلى ما حوله ...
وليد تحرك مقتربا من البحر ... فنهضت بسرعة و قلت :
" إلى أين تذهب ؟؟ "
وليد توقف ، ثم ... قال :
" لأسبح ... "
قلت :
" انتظر ... سأعود لأمي ... "
في نفس اللحظة أقبل سامر يخرج من الماء نحو اليابسة ...
" وليد ... تعال يا رجل ! يكفيك نوما ! "
قال سامر ، فرد وليد :
" أنا قادم ... لكن ألا يجب أن نشعل الجمر الآن ؟؟ "
" لا يزال الوقت مبكرا ! "
و التفت سامر إلي و قال :
" رغد أخبري أمي بأننا سنقضي ساعات أكثر في السباحة ! "
قلت :
" حسنا ! "
بينما تصرخ معدتي : كلا !
سامر خرج من الماء ، و صار واقفا إلى جوار وليد ... و قام ببعض التمارين الخفيفة ...
التفت إلى ناحية البساط الذي نفترشه ، و خطوت متجهة إليه ...
مجموعة من الناس كانوا يلاحقون كرة قدم ... فيضربها هذا و يركلها ذاك ... يتحركون في طريقي ...
وقفت في منتصف الطريق لا أجرؤ على المضي قدما ...
التفت إلى الوراء فوجدت الاثنان يراقباني ...
و إلى حيث تجلس أمي و أختي ... فإذا بهما أيضا تراقباني ...
الآن ... تدحرجت الكرة نحوي و اقتربت من قدمي ... و أقبل اللاعبون يركضون نحوها ...
وصل إلي أحدهم و قال :
" معذرة يا آنسة "
أصبت بالذعر ... فجأة ...
خطوة للوراء ...
ثم خطوة أخرى ...
ثم أطلقت ساقي للريح راكضة باضطراب و فزع ...
إلى حيث جرفني التيار ...
نحو وليد !

------------------
نهــــايه الحلقه الـ 18

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقه التاسعه عشر
~ القرار الأخير ~

أفقت من غفوتي القصيرة ...
كنت أجلس على أريكة بمحاذاة الشاطئ ، تتدلى قدماي في مياه البحر و تعانقان أمواجه الراقصة ...
الهواء كان منعشا جدا و البحر غاية في الجمال ... منظر لم تره عيناي منذ سنين
إنها المرة الأولى منذ تسع سنين ، التي يبتهج فيها صدري و أنا بين أهلي و أحبابي ...
أصوات مجموعة من الأطفال تغلغلت في أعماق أذني و أيقظتني من راحتي النادرة
ما أن فتحت عينيّ الناعستين حتى تلقتا منظرا جعلني أقف منتصبا فورا !
كانت رغد ... صغيرتي الحبيبة ... خطيبة أخي الوحيد ... تجلس على الرمال المبللة تعبث بالماء ... إلى جواري تماما !
نهضت و قد أصابني الروع !
و سرعان ما هبت هي الأخرى واقفة ، تنظر إلي ...
وجّهتُ سهام بصري إلى البحر ... ليبتلع أي شعور يفكر في الاستيقاظ في داخل قلبي ... و خطوت مبتعدا عنها
استوقفتني ، فأخبرتها بأنني ماض للسباحة فقالت بسرعة :
" انتظر ! سأعود لأمي ... "
لم أعرف ما إذا كانت تقصد مني مرافقتها أو مراقبتها تحديدا ، ألا أنها حين سارت مبتعدة بقينا أنا و سامر ـ و الذي خرج من الماء للتو و وقف إلى يساري لا يفصلني عنه غير شبرين ـ نراقبها و هي تبتعد ...
و حين ظهر فتى في طريقها يريد أخذ كرة القدم التي تدحرجت منه نحوها ، اضطربت صغيرتي ... و استدارت نحونا ... و أقبلت مسرعة و أمسكت بذراعي اليمنى و اختبأت خلفها !
أنا طبعا وقفت كالجدار لا أحس بشيء مما حولي و لا أعرف ماذا يحدث و ماذا علي أن أفعل !
أردت أن أسحب ذراعي لكنها غرست أظافرها بي و آلمتني ...
الفتى ذاك كان يحمل الكرة و ينظر بتعجب نحونا
و أمي و دانه أيضا تنظران بتعجب
أما النظرات التي لم أعرف ما طبيعتها هي نظرات أخي سامر ...
" صغيرتي ... صغيرتي ... لا بأس عليك ... اهدئي أرجوك "
رغد الآن تنظر إلى و قد اغرورقت عيناها بالدموع ، و قالت بانفعال و اضطراب :
" لماذا لم تأتِ معي ؟ لماذا تركتني وحدي ؟ هل تريد أن يؤذيني أحد بعد ؟ "
كلمتها هذه جعلت عضلاتي تنقبض جميعها فجأة ، و لا شعوريا مسكت أنا بيديها و شددت عليهما بقوة ...
لحظة جحيم الذكرى ... و أعيينا تحدق ببعضها البعض بحدة ... من عيني يقدح الشرر الحارق ... و من عينها تنسكب الدموع المجروحة ... و في بؤبؤيها أرى عرضا للشريط المشؤوم اللعين ... و صورة لعمّار يبتسم ... و الحزام يتراقص ...
" لكنت قتلته "
نطقت بهذه الجملة لا إراديا و أنا أحدق بها في نظرات ملؤها الشر ... و القهر ...
لقد شعرت بأشياء تتمزق بداخلي ... و أشياء تعتصر ... و أشياء تتوجع و تصرخ ...
كيف لي أن أتحمل موقفا كهذا ؟؟
لو ظل سامر صامتا ، ربما بقيت شهورا واقفا عند نفس النقطة ، ألا أن صوته قطع الحبال المشدودة و أرخى العضلات المنقبضة
" رغد ... "
أطلقنا نظراتنا المقيدة ببعضها البعض و سمحنا لها بالانتقال إلى عيني سامر ...
لا يخفى عليكم الذهول و الحيرة و الدهشة التي كانت تغلف وجه سامر الواقف ينظر إلينا ...
قال :
" رغد ... عزيزتي ... "
و لم ينطق بعدها بجملة واضحة تفسر التعبيرات الغامضة المرسومة على وجهه الحائر ...
رغد الآن بدأت تمسح دموعها و قد هدأت نوعا ما ...
الآن ... تصل أمي و أختي ... و تستدير رغد إليهما ، و تنطق بمرارة :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*" قلت لك لا أستطيع ... لا أريد المجيء ... لا أستطيع ... لا تتركوني وحدي "
و انخرطت في مزيد من البكاء المؤلم
أمي أحاطتها بذراعيها و أخذت تتمتم بكلمات لم استطع استيعابها من هول ما أنا فيه ...
ثم رأيتهن هن الثلاث ، رغد و أمي و دانه ، يبتعدن عائدات من حيث أتين ...
سامر ظل واقفا لثوان أخرى ، ثم هم باللحاق بهن ... و حانت منه التفاتة إلي ... فرآني و أنا أنهار على الرمال و أضغط بيدي على معدتي و أتأوه ألما ...
لقد شعرت بأشياء تتمزق و تعصر في أحشائي ... و دوار داهمني دون إنذار مسبق ... و خور و وهن مفاجئ في بدني ... فهويت أرضا ...
كنت أعرف أن قلبي ينزف من الداخل ، كما تنزف أنسجة جسدي كله من شدة الموقف و قسوته ... و شعرت بالدماء تجري بكل الاتجاهات في جسمي ... و أحسست بها تصعد من جوفي ... و تملأ فمي ... ثم تخرج و تنسكب على الرمال ملونة إياها هي و يدي المرتكزة عليها باللون الأحمر ...
الآن ... تستطيع عيناي رؤيتها بوضوح ... تماما كما ترى النور ...
دماء حقيقية خرجت من جوفي ممزوجة بعصارة معدتي المتلوية ألما ...
" وليد ! "
رفعت رأسي ، فإذا بي أرى سامر ينظر إلى موضع الدماء بذعر ...
" ما هذا ؟؟ "
ما هذا ؟ أظن أنها دماء ! و هي المرة الأولى التي تخرج فيها دمائي من جوفي ... و أنا أشعر بألم حاد جدا في معدتي ...
ما هذا ؟
أظن أن هذا عرضٌ لمرض ٍ ما ...
بعد فترة ... كنا نجلس قرب موقد الجمر ، نستنشق الأدخنة المتصاعدة من المشويات ... و نتلذذ برائحتها الشهية 
كان والدي يقلب الأسياخ و يهف الجمر ... و كلما نضج اللحم في أحد الأسياخ دفعه إلى واحد منا ، فيلتهمه بشهية كبيرة ...
و الآن جاء دوري ...
" تفضل يا وليد "
كنت أود مشاركتهم هذه الوجبة اللذيذة التي لم أذق لها طعما منذ سنين ... لكن الآلام الحادة في معدتي حالت دون إقبالي على الطعام ...
" شكرا أبتاه ... لا أستطيع التهامها فمعدتي مضطربة جدا "
قال سامر :
" لقد تقيأ دما قبل قليل "
الجميع ينظر إلى الآن بقلق ...
ابتسمت و قلت :
" ربما أكلت شيئا لم تتقبله ! لا تكترثوا "
أمي قالت بقلق :
" بني ... عساه خيرا ؟؟ "
" لا تقلقي أماه ... ستهدأ بالصيام لبعض الوقت "
ثم حاولت تغيير مجرى الحديث ...
أبي مد سيخ اللحم المشوي نحو الشخص التالي قائلا :
" نصيبك يا رغد "
رغد كانت تجلس على مؤخرة البساط ، بعيدة عن موقد الجمر الذي نجتمع قربه ...
رغد نهضت ، و أقبلت نحونا و مدت يدها و أخذت السيخ ، ثم همت بالعودة إلى المؤخرة ...
نهضت أنا و قلت :
" تفضلي هنا ... أنا سأتمشى قليلا "
و ابتعدت كي أدع لها المجال لتجلس مكاني ، قرب الجميع ... و تستمتع معهم بوجبة الشواء الشهية ...
ذهبت أولا نحو سيارة أخي ، و استخرجت علبة السجائر التي كنت أضعها في جيب بنطالي الذي استبدلته بملابس السباحة ... ثم انطلقت إلى البحر ... و جلست على الرمال ... أدخن بشرود*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*صوت أبي الجهور كان يصلني خافتا ضاحكا ... إذن فالجميع يستمتعون بوقتهم
كم أتمنى لو أعود للحياة الدائمة معهم ... ليتني أستطيع ذلك ...
ليتني أستطيع رمي الماضي في قلب البحر ... و نسيانه ...
بعد قرابة النصف ساعة جاءتني دانة
ابتسمت عند رؤيتي لها ، فابتسمت هي الأخرى ألا أنها سرعان ما حملقت بي بتعجب ...
" أنت تدخّن ؟؟ "
مرّغت السيجارة التي كانت في يدي في الرمل المبلل ، إلى جوار أختها ... و ابتسمت ابتسامة واهنة تنم عن الاستسلام و القنوط ...
" عادة سيئة ... لا خلاص منها ! "
دانه جلست إلى جانبي و أخذت تراقب الأمواج المتلاطمة ... ثم قالت :
" لم أكن أعلم بذلك ! لو كان نوّار يدخن لرفضت الارتباط به ! لا أطيق رائحة هذه المحروقة السامة ! "
قلت ببعض الخجل :
" معذرة "
ثم أضافت مداعبة :
" و على فكرة ... فإن جميع الفتيات مثلي أيضا ! و إن استمررتم في التدخين فسوف فستسببون أزمة عزّاب و عوانس ! "
أطلقتُ ضحكة عفوية على تعليقها خرجت من أعماق صدري ممزوجة ببقايا الدخان!
قلتُ بعد ذلك :
" إذن ... هل استعديتما للزفاف ؟؟ "
بشيء من الخجل قالت :
" تقريبا ... إنه يريد أن نتزوج بعد عودة والديّ من الحج مباشرة ! أبي يود تأجيل ذلك شهرين أو ثلاثة ... أما والدتي فتراه موعدا مناسبا جدا ، و تريد أن يتزوج سامر و رغد معنا دفعة واحدة ! "
و هذا خبر ليس فقط يحبس الأنفاس في صدري و يعصر معدتي ، بل و يستل روحي من جسدي ... و لن أعجب إن رأيتها تنسكب على الرمال أمامي كما انسكبت دمائي !
في هذه اللحظة أقبل سامر و رغد ... لينضموا إلينا
قال سامر :
" هل لنا بالانضمام إليكما ؟ تركنا الوالدين يشويان السمك ! "
قالت دانة ضاحكة :
" أوه أمي ! من سيلتهم المزيد ؟ أخبرتها ألا تحضر السمك و لكنها مولعة به كثيرا ! "
و استدارت نحوي :
" وليد كيف معدتك الآن ؟ ألا تحب أن تتناول بعض السمك المشوي ؟؟ "
" كلا ، لا طاقة لي بالطعام هذه الليلة "
و جلس سامر إلى جانبي الآخر ، و رغد إلى جانب دانة ...
قال :
" فيم كنتما تتحدثان ؟؟ "
قالت دانة :
" فيكما أنت و رغد ! كنت أخبر وليد أنكما حتى الآن لم تتخذا قرارا نهائياحاسما بشأن موعد الزفاف ! "
سامر ابتسم و قال :
" أنا جاهر و في انتظار أوامر العروس ! "
العروس هي رغد ! و رغد هي صغيرتي الحبيبة ... التي كنت أحلم بالزواج منها ذات يوم ... ثم فقدتها للأبد ... فهل لكم أن تتخيلوا حالي هذه اللحظة ؟؟
قالت دانة :
" هيا يا رغد ! قولي نعم و دعينا نحتفل سوية ! "
ثم غيرت النبرة و قالت مداعبة :
" و لكن كوني واثقة من أنني سأكون الأجمل بالتأكيد ! "*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أذناي طارتا نحوها ، حتى كادتا تلتصقان بشفتيها أو حتى تخترقان أفكارها لأعلم ما ستقوله قبل أن تقوله ... تكلمي رغد ؟؟
رغد ظلت صامتة ... و أنا أذناي تترقبان بصبر نافذ ... هيا يا رغد قولي أي شيء ... ارمني بسهام الموت واحدا بعد الآخر ...
اطعنيني بخناجر الغدر و حطمي قفصي الصدري و مزقي الخافق الذي ما فتئ يحبك مذ ضمك إليه طفلة يتيمة وحيدة ... توهم أنها خلقت من أجله فجاءت قذائفك تدمر قلعة الوهم التي بنيتها و عشت بداخلها 15 عاما ... أو يزيد ...
و أقسم ... أقسم أنك لو تزوجت مع شقيقتي في نفس الليلة ، فإني سأتخلى عنها و أخذلها و أدفن نفسي بعمق آلاف الأميال تحت الأرض ، لئلا أحضر أو أشارك أو أبارك ليلة تزفين فيها إلى غيري ... مهما كان ...
بعد كل هذه المشاعر التي تصارعت في داخلي في ارتقاب كلمتها التالية ... و أذاني تصغيان باهتمام و تركيز شديد أكاد معه أسمع دبيب النمل ...
بعد كل هذا ... جاءني السهم المباغت التالي :
" وليد ... ما رأيك ؟؟ "
أنى لي أن أصف ما أود وصفه و أنا بحال كهذه ؟؟
تسألينني أنا عن رأيي ؟؟ رأيي في ماذا ؟؟
في أن تتزوجي شقيقي اليوم أو غدا أو بعد قرن ؟؟
في أن تذبحيني اليوم أو غدا ... أو بعد قرن ؟؟
أتشهد أيها البحر ؟؟
ألا يا ليتك تبتلعني هذه اللحظة ... فأمواجك العاتية ستكون أكثر لطفا و رحمة بحال رجل تسأله حبيبة قلبه : ما رأيك بموعد زفافي !
تحركت يداي إلى علبة السجائر الموضوعة على الأريكة الجالسة خلفي ، و تناولت واحدة و أشعلتها في محاولة مستميتة للفرار من جملة رغد ، التي كنت قبل ثواني أتوق لسماعها و أرسل أذنيّ نحو لسانها لالتقاط الجملة بسرعة فور خروجها ...
بدت اللحظة التالية كالساعة بل كالقرن في طولها ..
سحبت نفسا عابقا بالدخان المنبعث من السيجارة المضغوطة بين شفتي ...
و أطلقت زفرة قوية ... حسبت معها أن روحي قد انطلقت ، و الدخان قد لوث الكرة الأرضية بكاملها ...
قلت ... بعدما عثر لساني على بضع كلمات مرمية على جانبية :
" الأمر عائد إليكما "
و وقفت ...
و قلت :
" معذرة ... سأدخن في مكان آخر "
و انصرفت عنهم ...
سرت مبتعدا ، و وقفت موليا إياهم ظهري ... انفث السموم من و إلى صدري و أقاوم آلام قلبي و معدتي ... و أحترق .
بعد فترة ، انتهت رحلتنا و آن أوان العودة إلى البيت ...
لم أكن أريد أن أركب سيارة سامر ... فقربه و قربها مني يعني مزيدا من الألم و الاحتراق ، لكنني حين رأيت دانة تركب سيارة والدي ، و رغد تقف عند سيارة سامر ... توجهت تلقائيا و جلست على المقعد الأمامي ، لأمنعها من الجلوس عليه !
مشوار العودة كان طويلا مملا ... فقد التزمنا الصمت ... و رغد نامت !
" وصلنا عزيزتي ! "
قال سامر ذلك و هو يلتفت إلى الوراء ، ليوقظ رغد ...
كنا قد وصلنا قبل الآخرين ...
فتحت أنا الباب و هبطت من السيارة ، و رأيت رغد تستفيق ...
ذهبت إلى مؤخرة السيارة أفرغ حقيبتها من حاجيات الرحلة ، ثم أحملها إلى داخل المنزل ...
و أقبل سامر يساعدني ، و حين وصلت إلى الباب ، جاءت رغد بمفتاح سامر و فتحته لي ... و انطلقت مسرعة نحو الباب الداخلي تفتحه على مصراعيه لأدخل بما تحمل يداي ، و أتجه نحو المطبخ ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*وضعت الأشياء في المطبخ و استدرت راغبا في العودة لجلب البقية ... رغد واقفة عند باب المطبخ تراقبني ...
حين مررت منها ...
" وليد "
وقفت ... و عاودني الشعور بالألم في معدتي فجأة ... يكفي أن أسمعها تنطق باسمي حتى تتهيج كل أوجاعي ...
لم أرد ، و لكنني توقفت عن السير منتظرا سماع ما تود قوله ...
" وليد "
عادت تناديني ... تعصرني ...
" نعم ؟؟ "
قالت :
" ألم يعد يهمك أمري ؟؟ "
فوجئت بسؤالها هذا فالفت إليها مندهشا ...
كانت عيناها حمراوين ربما من أثر النوم ... و لكن القلق باد عليهما ...
" لم تقولين ذلك !؟ "
قالت :
" لم لم تبد رأيك بشأن زواجي ؟؟ "
تصاعدت الدماء المحترقة إلى شرايين وجهي و ربما إلى حلقي لكنني ابتلعتها عنوة
قلت :
" إنه أمر يخصكما وحدكما ... و لا شأن لي به "
رغد هزت رأسها اعتراضا ثم قالت :
" لكن وليد ... أنا ... "
و لم تتم الجملة ، إذ أن أخي سامر أقبل يحمل بعض الأغراض ، فسرت أنا خارجا لجلب المتبقي منها ...
فيما بعد ، و سامر يحمل بطانية و وسادة قاصدا الذهاب للنوم في غرفة الضيوف و تركي أنام في غرفته ، كما أصر ... و قبل أن يخرج من الغرفة توقف و قال :
" وليد ... هل لي بسؤال ؟ "
" تفضل ؟؟ "
تأملني لحظة ثم قال :
"وليد ... لماذا ... قتلت عمّار ؟؟ "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
ذهبت مباشرة إلى غرفتي ، قبل أن تحضر أمي و دانه ثم تطلبان مني مساعدتهما في الغسل و التنظيف ...
فأعمال المنزل هي آخر آخر شيء أفكر بالقيام به في هذه الساعة ، و هذه الحال
يكاد قلبي ينفطر أسى ... لحقيقة مرة أتجرعها رغما عني
وليد لم يعد يهتم لأمري ... و لم أعد أعني له ما كنت و أنا طفلة صغيرة ...
ربما ظن الجميع أنني أويت لفراشي و نمت ... فعادتي أن أنام مبكرة ، ألا أنني قضيت ساعات طويلة في التفكير و الحزن ... و الألم و الدموع أيضا
لماذا يعاملني وليد بكل هذا الجفاء و يبتعد كلما اقتربت ؟؟
و دليل آخر ... تكرر صباح اليوم التالي ...
فقد نهضت متأخرة ... و وجدت الجميع مجتمعين في غرفة المعيشة يتناقشون حول أمور شتى ...
دخلت الغرفة فتوقف الجميع عن الحديث ، و ألقيت تحية الصباح ... ثم خطوت باتجاه أحد المقاعد راغبة في مشاركتهم أحاديثهم ...
و الذي حدث هو أن وليد نهض ، و هم بالمغادرة ...
شعرت بألم حاد في صدري ...
قلت :
" كلا ... ابق حيث أنت ... أنا عائدة إلى غرفتي ... اعتذر على إزعاجكم "
و استدرت بسرعة مماثلة للسرعة التي بها انهمرت دموعي ...
و غادرت المكان ...
ذهبت إلى غرفتي و سبحت في بحر دموعي ...*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*وافتني أمي بعد قليل و رأتني على هذه الحال
" رغد يا عزيزتي ... لا تأخذي الأمر بهذه الحساسية ! إنه لا يقصد شيئا ... لكنه الحياء ! "
انفجرت و تفوهت بجمل لم أفكر فيها إلا بعد خروجها ، من شدة تأثري ...
قلت :
" إذا كان وجودي في هذا البيت يزعجه فأنا سأرحل إلى بيت خالتي ... ليأخذ حريته التامة في التجول حيثما يريد "
أمي صدمت بما قلت ، و حملقت بي باندهاش ...
" رغد ! كيف تقولين ذلك ؟؟ "
" إنه يتعمد تجاهلي و تحاشي ّ ... كأنني فتاة غريبة و موبوءة ... أ لهذا الحد لم يعد يطيقني ؟ ألم أعد أعني له شيئا ؟؟ ألم يكن يعني لي كل شيء في الماضي ؟؟ "
و سكت ، التقط بعض الأنفاس و أمسح الدموع بكومة من المناديل متكدسة في يدي ... كنت أبكي بانفعال ...
والدتي قالت فجأة :
" و الآن ؟؟ "
نقلت بصري من كومة المناديل المبللة في يدي ، إلى عيني أمي و نظراتها المقلقة ...
و الآن ؟؟
أعتقد أن أمي كانت تلمح إلى شيء ، لم تجرؤ على التصريح به ... و إن قرأت بعض معالمه في عينيها ...
إنها نفس النظرة التي رمقتني بها تلك الليلة ، ليلة رحيل وليد السابق ، قبل أذان الفجر ...
و خفت ... من الحقيقة التي لا أريد أن أكتشفها أو يكتشفها أي كان ... حقيقة الشعور بالحرارة التي تتأجج داخلي كلما كان وليد على مقربة ..
في ذات اليوم ، أصررت على الذهاب إلى بيت خالتي و تناول الغذاء مع عائلتها
كنت أريد أن أبتعد مسافة تسمح لي بالهدوء ، فنبضاتي لا يمكن أن تهدأ و وليد في مكان قريب ...
هناك فوجئت بأمر آخر !
خالتي انفردت بي لبعض الوقت في إحدى الغرف و بدون أية مقدمات سألتني :
" هل صحيح أنك ... أنك لا ترغبين في الزواج من ابن عمك سامر ؟؟ "
دهشت و هالني ما سمعت ... قلت بذهول :
" أنا ؟ من ... قال ذلك ؟؟ "
خالتي كانت تحدثني بجدية و قلق واضحين ...
قالت :
" لقد سمعَتْك سارة تخبرين نهلة بهذا ذات مرة ... و ذكرت الأمر على مسمع مني و من حسام ... و من حينها و هو و أنا معه في جنون ! "
لم أع ِ الأمر بالسرعة المفروضة ، بل بقيت أحملق بدهشة و بلاهة في عيني خالتي ... و ربما هي فسرت صمتي موافقة على ما تقول ...
" رغد ... أخبريني بكل شيء ... فإن لم تكوني ترغبين في الزواج من ذلك المشوه فثقي بأنني لن أسمح لهذا الزواج بأن يتم أبدا "
فيما بعد ، كنت أجلس مع نهلة في غرفتها دون وجود سارة ـ لوحدنا أخيرا !
قلت :
" و تقولين أنها لا تعي شيئا ؟ إنها أخطر مما ظننت ! يا لجرأتها ... كيف تخبر خالتي و حسام بأمر كهذا !؟ هل أنا قلت ذلك ؟؟ "
نهلة تنهدت و قالت :
" هذا ما ترجمه دماغها الصغير ! لقد قلت أنك لا تريدين الزواج الآن ! أخضعتني أمي لاستجواب مكثف ، و أخي حقق معي مطولا بسبب هذا الأمر ! "
" يا إلهي ! "
ابتسمت نهلة ابتسامة سخرية ماكرة ، ثم وقفت فجأة و نفخت صدرها هواء ً ، و رفعت كتفيها عاليا ، و قطبت حاجبيها و عبست بشكل غريب مرعب و قالت بنبرة خشنة ـ تقلد حسام :
" أمي يجب أن تتأكدي من الأمر لأنني إن اكتشفت أنهم أرغموها على هذا الزواج أو استقلوا كونها يتيمة و صغيرة و ضعيفة ، فأقسم بأنني سأشوه النصف الآخر من وجه ذلك اللئيم الماكر "
قفزت أنا واقفة بغضب ...*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" نهلة ! "
ألا أنها تابعت تمثيل المشهد :
" قلت لك يا أمي ... تدخلي و امنعي هذا الارتباط منذ البداية ... أترين أن فتاة في الرابعة عشر هي مدركة بالقدر الكافي لتحديد مصيرها في أمر كهذا ؟؟ كيف تجرءوا على فعل هذا كيف ؟؟ كيف ؟؟ ويل لذاك المشوه مني "
" يكفي نهلة ... "
قلت بعصبية ، فعادت نهلة إلى شخصيتها الطبيعية ، و قالت :
" هذا ما كان يحصل كل يوم ! تعرفين أن حسام يبغض خطيبك من ذلك الحين ! "
قلت :
" لا أقبل أن ينعته أحد بالمشوه ... و تشوه وجهه ليس شيئا يستحق أن يعير عليه"
نهلة جلست على السرير ، و قالت :
" ليس بسبب التشوه هو ناقم منه ! تعرفين ! إنه بسببك أنت ! لازال مولعا بك ! "
انزعجت من هذا ... فقد كنت أظن أن الأمر قد انتهى ... لكن ...
" أرجوك نهلة لنغير الموضوع ... لقد أكدتُ لوالدتك أن سارة فهمت خطأ ... و إن بدا عليها عدم الاقتناع ... لكن لندع الأمر ينتهي الآن ... "
و أتيت و جلست قربها ... ثم اضطجعتُ مسترخية على السرير ...
" إذن ... ماذا قررت ؟ مع دانه أم بعدها ؟؟ "
تنهدت بانزعاج من الموضوع برمته ... قلت :
" لم أقرر يا نهلة ... لماذا يطاردني الجميع بهذا السؤال ؟؟ "
نهلة أمسكت بيدي اليمنى و أخذت تحرك خاتم الخطوبة حول إصبعي البنصر و تقول :
" لأن هذا الخاتم سئم البقاء حول هذا الإصبع ! إنها أربع سنوات يا رغد ! "
قلت :
" لكنني لا أزال صغيرة ! ألا ترين ذلك ؟؟ أريد أن أتخرج من الجامعة أولا.. و أريد أن ... تتغير علاقتي بسامر فأنا لا أشعر بشيء مميز تجاهه "
كنت أنظر إلى السقف ، و لكن رأس ابنة خالتي ظهر أمامي فجأة ... و أجبرني على النظر إلى عينيها ...
قالت :
" تقصدين لا تحبينه ... "
و كان تقريرا إجباريا لا سؤالا ...
التفت يمينا فأمسكت هي بوجهي و أعادته حيث كان و أجبرتني على النظر إلى عينيها الناطقتين بالحق ...
" لا تهربي رغد ! أنت لا تحبينه ! "
استسلمت ... و غضضت بصري ... أتحاشى تلك النظرة الثاقبة الفاهمة ...
نهلة هي أكثر شخص يفهمني و أبوح إليه بأسراري و كل ما يختلج مشاعري ...
نهلة مسحت على رأسي بعطف و قالت :
" رغد ... لا تتزوجيه إذا لم تكوني ترغبين في ذلك ... إنه كالأخ بالنسبة إليك ! أبقيه أخا فأنت بحاجة إليه كأخ لا كزوج ! "
" نهلة ! ... "
و ضربت أنفي بإصبعها ضربة خفيفة و هي تقول :
" أليس كذلك ؟؟ "
عدت أحدق بها ... في حيرة من أمري ...
قلت :
" من أتزوج إذن ؟؟ "
هي ابتسمت و قالت بمكر :
" أخي حسام ! "
رفعت رأسي و صدمت جبينها بجبيني عمدا ثم جلست و أخذت هي تمثل دور المتألمة !
" آه ... رأسي ! كسر في الجمجمة ! انجدوني ! "
قلت بنفاذ صبر :
" قلت لك ! لا تتوبين !"

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قالت و قد بدت عليها الجدية الآن :
" صدقيني يا رغد ... إنه مهووس بك ! "
قلت :
" و الآخر كذلك ! لم تظنينه يلح علي بالزواج ؟ إما أن نتزوج أو يفتش عن وظيفة أخرى تبقيه قربي ! "
قالت ، تنظر إلي بعين شبه مغمضة و حاجبيها مرفوعين أقصاهما :
" من مثلك ! عاشقان في وقت واحد ! يا للحظ ! كم أنا مسكينة ! "
" قلت لك لا تتوبين ! أوه نهلة ! لسوف أطلب من خالتي التفتيش عن عريس لك حتى أتخلص منك كما تخلصت من دانه ! "
ضحكت نهلة و قالت :
" سأتزوج من شقيق زوجك حتى آتي للعيش معك ! لن تتخلصي مني ! "
و استمرت في الضحك ...
الجملة أثارتني كثيرا ... غضبت و قلت بانفعال لا يتناسب و دعابتها العفوية :
" قلت لك دعي وليد و شأنه ... لا تأتي بذكر هذا ثانية أ فهمت ِ ؟؟ "
نهلة ابتلعت ضحكتها و نظرت إلي بشيء من التعجب و الحيرة ...
" ما الأمر رغد ! كنت أمزح ... لم انفعلت هكذا ؟؟ "
خجلت من نفسي فأنا لا أعرف لم انفعلت بهذا الشكل بينما هي تمزح ليس إلا ...
بل ، و حتى لو كان كلامها غير مزاح ... لم علي الانفعال هكذا ؟؟
اعتقد أن وجهي تورد ... فنظرات نهلة توحي بأنها تلحظ شيئا غريبا على وجهي ...
التفت نحو اليسار أخفي شيئا مما قد يكون ظاهرا على وجهي دون أن أملك القدرة على مواراته لكن توتري كان أوضح و أفصح من أن يغيب عن ذهن نهلة ... التي تعرفني عز المعرفة ...
" رغد ... ماذا دهاك ؟؟ "
" أنا ؟ لا شيء ... لا شيء "
و الآن استدرت كليا ، و أوليتها ظهري ... بل و سرت نحو المجلة الموضوعة على المنضدة قرب سرير نهلة ... متظاهرة بالبرود ...
قالت تحاصرني :
" وليد غائب الآن ؟؟ "
قلت :
" لا ... عاد إلينا منذ يوم أمس الأول ... "
و أمسكت بالمجلة ، و جلست على السرير ، و أخذت أقلب صفحاتها و ألْهي نفسي بالتفرج على الأزياء و المساحيق و العطور ... و حتى الأخبار السياسية و الرياضية ... و صور اللاعبين !
" أوف ! "
أغلقت المجلة بسرعة ، بعد أن وقعت عيناي على صورة نوّار يبتسم !
يا إلهي ! كم أنفر من هذا الشخص ! رغم أنه محبوب من قبل الكثيرين و الكثيرات !
" ماذا دهاك ؟؟ "
" إنه ذلك المغرور ! من أمنيات حياتي ... أن أتصفح مجلة ذات يوم ثم لا أجد صورة له فيها ! يا له من شخص بغيض ! أتساءل ما الذي يجذب هؤلاء البشر إليه ؟؟ دانه المسكينة ! "
" و لم مسكينة ..؟ ألست تقولين أنها تحبه ؟؟ "
" كثيرا ! إنه سيعود الليلة من رحلته و ستقيم الدنيا و تقعدها من أجله ! لابد أنها الآن تعد أطباق العشاء و الكعك من أجله ! الحمد لله إنني لست معها في المطبخ هذه الساعة ! "
و ضحكنا بمرح ...
ثم قالت :
" و خطيبك سيرحل اليوم ؟ "
" نعم ... خلال ساعتين "
" إذا ... ألا يجدر بك أن تكوني معه الآن ؟؟ "
وقفت ... و سرت في الغرفة بضع خطوات حائرة ... فقد خرجت من منزلي منذ الصباح ، و هاهي الساعة تتجاوز الثالثة ظهرا ... و لابد أن سامر ينتظر عودتي الآن ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت :
" إنه مع وليد ... الكل محتفٍ بعودته و مشغول به ! من سيذكرني هذه اللحظة ؟؟ "
قالت :
" هل سيرحل وليد عاجلا ؟ "
" لا .. على ما أظن و أتمنى "
" تتمنين ؟؟ "
وقعت في شركي ! قلت محاولة التصحيح و التعديل :
" أقصد نتمنى جميعا ... فلا أحد يود رحيله و والداي سيحزنان كثيرا جدا كالمرة السابقة و التي سبقتها إن رحل ... أتمنى أن يستقر هنا و يريح الجميع "
ربما كان الحمرة تعلو وجهي هذه المرة أيضا ...
و الآن ... إي شيء أشغل يدي به تغطية على اضطرابي هذا ؟ ألا يوجد في الغرفة مجلة أخرى ...؟؟
وقع بصري على مجموعة زجاجات العطر أمام مرآة الغرفة ، فذهبت أليها أشمها واحدة تلو الأخرى ...
أقبلت نهلة و وقفت إلى جانبي ...
قالت :
" ربما لديه ارتباطات هامة هناك ! عمل ... منزل ... عائلة ... زوجة ! "
استدرت إليها و قد اكفهر وجهي ... و قلت بسرعة :
" إنه غير متزوج "
" أحقا ؟؟ "
كانت نظراتها تشكيكية مخيفة ! قلت :
" طبعا ! و هل تظنين أنه سيتزوج دون إبلاغنا ! مستحيل ! ما يبقيه هناك هو العمل ... ليته يجد فرصة للعمل هنا و يستقر معنا ... "
قالت :
" لتضمنوا عدم رحيله ... زوجوه ! "
و أضافت و هي تبتسم بمكر :
" أنتم الثلاثة في ليلة واحدة ! و نتخلص منكم ! "
رفعتُ إحدى زجاجات العطر أمام وجهها بغتة و تأهبتُ لرش العطرعلى عينيها !
" أوه لا لا رغد كنت أمزح ! "
و فرّت و صرت أطاردها حتى جلسنا على السرير نضحك بشدة !
بعد قليل ... قلت :
" علي العودة للبيت ! سامر ينتظر اتصالي ! "
و قمت ، متوجهة إلى الهاتف الموضوع على مكتب نهلة ...
و اتصلت بالمنزل ... و إذا بالدماء تتصاعد من جديد و بغزارة إلى وجهي ... و نهلة تقترب مني و تراقبني ...
" وليد ؟ إنها أنا "
" ( مرحبا ... رغد ) "
" إمم .. أود التحدث إلى سامر "
" ( سامر ... أظنه يستحم الآن ! هل تريدين شيئا ؟ ) "
" أأأ ... أريد أن يأتي إلي ّ ... هل لا أبلغته بأنني أنتظره ؟ "
" ( حسنا ) "
" شكرا "
" العفو ... صغيرتي "
و أغلقت السماعة بصعوبة ... فقد كانت يدي ترتجف !
و بدأت أتنفس بعمق و أشعر بالحر ... و أيضا ... أتصبب عرقا !
نهلة وقت أمامي مباشرة تشاهد الاضطراب الذي اعتراني فجأة ... بحيرة و فضول
" رغد ... "
" نعم ؟؟ "
" لماذا تنفعلين كلما جيء بذكر وليد !؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" أنا ؟؟ من قال ذلك !؟ "
و مدت نهلة يدها و تحسست جبيني براحتها ...
" إنك تغلين ! وجهك أحمر ناضج و جبينك مبلل بالعرق ! "
أربكتني كثيرا كلمات نهلة ... و حاولت التملص من نظراتها لكنها حاصرتني ...
ابتعدت عنها و ذهبت إلى حيث أضع عباءتي لأرتديها استعدادا للمغادرة !
" و لكن خطيبك لم يحضر بعد ! "
" سأستعد ... "
كنت أريد أن أنشغل بشيء بعيدا عن نظرات نهلة التي تخترق أعماقي ...
كنت أضبط حجابي مولية إياها ظهري ...
قالت :
" خطيبك شاب جيد يستحق فتاة رائعة مثلك ! "
تابعت ترتيب حجابي دون أن أعير جملتها هذه اهتماما ...
قالت :
" و أخي شاب جيد و يستحق فتاة رائعة مثلك ! "
و لم ألتفت إليها ! حتى لا أدع لها مجالا لفتح الموضوع مجددا !
و تابعت ارتداء عباءتي ...
" و وليد شاب جيد و يستحق فتاة رائعة مثلي ! "
استدرت فجأة نحو نهلة ... باضطراب و توتر و انزعاج جلي شديد ! ...
اصطدمت نظراتنا الحادة العميقة ... و بقينا لبضع ثوان نحملق في بعضنا البعض ...
نهلة أوقعت بي ...
إنها خبيثة !
كنظراتها التي ترشقني بها الآن ...
أتت نحوي ... و رفعت يدها و أمسكت بعباءتي و سحبتها ...
" رغد يا ابنة خالتي العزيزة ... لن تخرجي من هنا حتى أعرف ما حكايتك مع وليد ! "
بعد عشر دقائق كنت أجلس في السيارة إلى جانب سامر ...
" هل تحبين أن نتجول قليلا قبل العودة ؟؟ "
" كما تشاء "
قضينا قرابة الساعة نجول في شوارع المدينة ... و نتبادل الأحاديث ...
سامر ... و الذي لم يجد الفرصة السانحة قبل الآن لفتح الموضوع ، سرعان ما تطرق إليه ...
" الوقت يمضي يا رغد ... لقد بدأت أضيق ذرعا بالوحدة هناك ... لا أريد أن أخسر وظيفة ممتازة كهذه ، لكنني لا أريد أن أبقى بعيدا أطول من ذلك ... "
حرت و لم أجد تعقيبا ملائما ... و ربما صمتي أحبط سامر ... ففقد حماسه للمتابعة بعد بضع جمل ...
حينما وصلنا إلى المنزل ، وجدنا والدي ّ و وليد يجلسون في الفناء الخارجي ، حول الطاولة الصغيرة القريبة من الشجرة الطويلة ، بجانب الباب الداخلي ...
كان الجو جميلا ... و العصافير تغرد بحماس على أغصان الشجرة ... و الدخان يتصاعد من أقداح الشاي الموزعة على الطاولة ...
سامر كان يمسك بيدي ، ثم أطلقها و سار نحوهم بسرعة ...
" شاي أم وليد ! أين نصيبي ؟؟ "
و انضم إليهم ...
ألقيت نظرة على وليد فرأيته ينظر نحوي و لكن سرعان ما بدد نظراته نحو الفراغ ... لم يكن يريد النظر إلي ...
علي أن أنصرف قبل أن ينهض مغادرا ظانا بأنني سأنضم إليهم ...
توجهت نحو الباب و دخلت إلى الداخل ...
كنت بالفعل أتمنى أن أشاركهم ! و لكن لو فعلت ... فبالتأكيد سيغادر وليد ...
ما أن دخلت حتى وصلتني رائحة الكعك الشهية ! و سرت إلى المطبخ !
" دانه ! رائحة كعكتك زكية جدا ! دعيني أتذوقها ! "
" عدت ِ أخيرا ! لا يا عزيزتي ! هذه لنوّار و نوّار فقط ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" و هل سيأكل الكعكة كاملة ! مسكين ! كيف سيلعب إذا انفجرت معدته ؟ "
نظرت إلي ّ بانزعاج و صرخت :
" رغد ... انصرفي فورا ! "
ضحكت و خرجت ، متوجهة إلى غرفتي حيث وضعت حقيبتي و عباءتي ، و وقفت أمام المرآة أتأمل وجهي ...
لم يكن الإفلات من محاصرة نهلة سهلا ... أي حكاية لي مع وليد ؟؟؟ ما أكثر الحكايات !
أريد أن أنضم إليهم !
على الأقل ... سأراقبهم من النافذة !
و بسرعة خرجت من غرفتي قاصدة الذهاب إلى النافذة المشرفة على الفناء الأمامي ... حيث هم يجلسون ...
من تتوقعون صادفت في طريقي ؟؟
نعم وليد !
دخل للتو ... و حينما رآني توقف برهة ... ثم سار مغيرا طريقه ...
ربما كان يود القدوم من ناحيتي ألا أنه غير مساره و انعطف ناحية المطبخ ...
أ لهذا الحد لا يريد أن يراني أو حتى يمر من ممر أقف أنا فيه ؟؟
" وليد "
ناديته بألم ... إذ أن تصرفه هذا جرحني ...
لم يلتف إلي ، و رد ببرود :
" نعم ؟ "
تحشرج صوتي في حنجرتي ... و بصعوبة نطقت ، فجاء صوتي خفيفا ضعيفا لم أتوقع أنه سمعه ... لكنه سمعه !
" أريد أن أتحدث إليك "
" خيرا ؟ "
كل هذا و هو مدير ظهره إلي ... أمر ضايقني كثيرا ...
" وليد ... أنا أحدثك ! أنظر نحوي ! "
استدار وليد بتردد ، و نظر إلى عيني نظرة سريعة ثم طارت أنظاره بعيدا عني ...
كم آلمني ذلك ...
قلت :
" لماذا لا تود التحدث معي ؟؟ "
بدا مضطربا ثم قال :
" تفضلي ... قولي ما عندك "
و تنهد بضيق ...
قلت بمرارة :
" إذا كنت لا تود الاستماع إلي ... و لم يعد يهمك أمري ... فلا داعي لقول شيء "
وليد التزم الصمت ...
ثم و بعد أن طال الصمت بنا ، استدار راغبا في الانصراف ...
أنا جن جنوني من إهماله لي بهذا الشكل ... و أسرعت نحوه و قبضت على يده و قلت بحدة و مرارة :
" انتظر ... "
وليد سحب يده و استدار نحوي بغضب ... و رأيت النار تشتعل في عينيه ... كان مرعبا جدا ...
الدموع تغلبت علي الجفون ... و تحررت من قيودها و شقت طريقها بإصرار و شموخ على الخدين ...
وليد توتّر ... و تلفت يمنة و يسرة ... ثم قال :
" لماذا تبكين الآن ؟؟ "
قلت بعدما أغمضت عيني أعصر دموعها ... ثم فتحتهما :
" لماذا لم تعد تهتم بي ؟ لماذا تتحاشاني ؟ لماذا تعاملني بهذه الطريقة القاسية و كأنني لا أعني لك شيئا ؟؟ "
الرعب ... و الذعر و الهلع ... أمور أثارتها نظراته الحادة المخيفة التي رماني بها بقسوة ... قبل أن يضربني بكلماته التالية :
" يا ابنة عمي ... لقد كبرت ِ و لم تعودي الطفلة المدللة التي كنتُ أرعاها ... أنت الآن امرأة بالغة ... و على وشك الزواج ... لدي حدود معك لا يجوز تخطيها ... و لديك سامر ... ليهتم بأمرك من الآن فصاعدا "
و تركني ... و سار مبتعدا إلى الناحية التي كان يريد سلكها قبل ظهوري أمامه ...
اختفى وليد ... و اختفت معه آمال واهية كانت تراودني ... وليد الذي تركني قبل تسع سنين ، لم يعد حتى الآن ..
مسحت بقايا دموعي و آثارها ... و خرجت إلى حيث كان والدي ّ و سامر يجلسون حول الطاولة ...
أقبلت نحوهم فوقف سامر مبتسما يزيح الكرسي المجاور له إلى الوراء ليفسح المجال لي للجلوس ...
سامر ... كان دائما يعاملني بلطف و اهتمام بالغ ، و يسعى لإرضائي و إسعادي بشتى الوسائل ...
اقتربت من سامر و نقلت بصري منه ، و إلى والديّ ، ثم إلى أكواب الشاي و الدخان الصاعد من بعضها ... ثم إلى الخاتم المطوق لإصبعي منذ سنين ... ثم إلى عيني سامر اللتين تراقباني بمحبة و اهتمام ... ثم قلت :
" سامر ... لقد اقتنعت ... سنحتفل مع دانه "

---------------------
نهايه الحلقه الـ19
ترقبوا الحلقة الـ20

----------


## Taka

انشاله ايدج ماتتعب

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشكوره على المرور

الحلقه العشرون
~ نهاية المطاف ~
كنت قد دخلت إلى داخل المنزل لإحضار سيجارة ...
فكلما شعرت بالضيق ، عكفت على التدخين بشراهة ...
و رؤية رغد و سامر يقبلان نحونا ... و أصابعهما متشابكة جعلت شعبي الهوائية تنقبض و تنسد ...
سامر جلس معنا ، و ذهبت رغد إلى الداخل ...
بعد قليل دخلت قاصدا الذهاب إلى غرفة سامر و إحضار السجائر ، فرأيتها أمامي ...
الغضب الذي كان يسد شعبي مع ذلك الهواء خرج فجأة باندفاع مصبوبا عليها ... فتحدثت معها بقسوة رافضا الإصغاء إلى ما كانت تود إخباري به ...
الآن أنا في الغرفة أشعر بالندم ...
لماذا أصبحت أعاملها بهذه الطريقة ؟؟
أليست هذه هي رغد ... طفلتي الحبيبة المدللة ؟؟
رغد ...
أتسمعون ؟؟
أتدركون ؟؟
إنها رغد ! رد !
حملت سجائري و ذهبت في طريقي إلى الخارج ...
عند عبوري الممر قرب المطبخ لمحت أختي دانه ، و كانت ترتدي مريلة خاصة بالمطبخ و توشك على المسير نحو الباب ...
" وليد ! ... أوه سجاغئر ! "
ثم مسكت أنفها بإصبعيها كمن يمنع رائحة كريهة من اقتحام أنفه !
" لن أدخن هنا ! "
قالت :
" أنا أيضا ذاهبة لوداع سامر ! رغد الكسولة تركتني أعمل وحدي ! "
و خرجنا سوية ..
رغد كانت تجلس قرب سامر ... الذي يبدو على وجهه الانفعال و السرور !
قالت دانة :
" آسفة سامر سأودعك الآن و أعود للمطبخ ! "
و وجهت كلامها إلى رغد :
" فالكسالى يجلسون هنا ! و لكن بعد أن أتزوج ستقع على رؤوسهم أعمال المنزل
رغما عنهم ! "
سامر ضحك ، و كذلك والدي ... أما رغد فألقت نظرة لا مبالية على دانه ثم أخذت تشرب الشاي ...
والدتي قالت :
" بل على رأسي أنا ! فأنتما ستخرجان من هنا في ليلة واحدة ! "
أنا صعقت ... و اكفهر وجهي ... و حملقت في رغد ... أما دانه فقالت :
" ماذا ... أمي ؟؟ هل ...؟؟ "
سامر قال :
" قررنا أخيرا !! "
دانه سارت نحو رغد ببهجة فوقفت الأخرى و تعانقتا ...
" أيتها الخبيثة ! هل تريدين سرقة الأضواء مني ؟؟ "
و ضحكتا بمرح ...
ثم عانقت دانة سامر و تمتمت ببعض الكلمات ، ثم ودعته و عادت إلى الداخل ...
" يجب أن أغادر الآن ! "
قال ذلك سامر ... فوقف والدي ، و احتضنهما و قبل رأسيهما ...
ثم أمسك بيدي رغد ، و ضمها إليه في عناق طويل ...
كل هذا و أنا واقف كالشجرة التي إلى جانبي ... أشعر بالصواعق تضربني من كل جانب ، و أعجز عن فعل شيء ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*و الآن ... يقبل الخائن نحوي أنا ... يريد توديعي ...
ابتعد يا سامر فأنا أشعر برغبة جنونية في ضربك ! و لا أعرف أي قوية امتلكت لحظها و منعت يدي من أن تحطم وجهه ...
صافحته و عانقته عناقا باردا خال من أية مشاعر ... و تركته يذهب ...
بعدما خرج ، تجاوزت الطاولة و من يجلس حولها ، و وقفت بعيدا لئلا أزعج أحدا بدخان سجائري ...
كنت أسمع أصوات الثلاثة ، أبي و أمي و الخائنة يتحدثون عن أمور الحفلة و الإعداد لها ...
و كنت أشعر بأن طبقة سميكة من الإسمنت قد صبت على صدري و يبست و كتمت أنفاسه ...
أمي ذهبت بعد ذلك للمطبخ لتساعد دانه ، و بقي والدي مع رغد ...
كنت أختلس نظرة ناحيتهم من حين لآخر ... والدي كان يجلس موليا ظهره إلي أما الخائنة فكانت تواجهني
و لم يحدث أن التفت ُّ إلا و اصطدمت نظراتنا ، فزادت الإسمنت على صدري طبقة بعد طبقة ...
والدي تلقى مكالمة عبر هاتفة المحمول ، ثم انصرف إلى الداخل ...
و بقيت صغيرتي وحدها تشرب الشاي ... توقفت عن الالتفات إلى الوراء ... و شردت في اللاشيء الذي لا أراه أمامي ...
و الآن شعرت بحركة خلفي ... و بقيت كما أنا أرتقب ... و ظهر ظل أمامي يكبر و يكبر ... و الفتاة الواقفة خلفي تقترب و تقترب ... و الآن توقفت ...
لثوان معدودة ... ظلت رغد واقفة خلفي و أنا لا أملك من الشجاعة و القوة ما يمكنني من الاستدارة إليها ... و لكني أرى ظلها أمامي ... و أرى يدها تتحرك نحوي ... ثم تتراجع ... ثم تستدير ... ثم تنسحب ...
عندما ابتعدت استدرت أنا للخلف و رأيتها و هي تسير مبتعدة و يدها تمسح ما قد يكون دموعا منسكبة على وجهها مددت يدي ... أريد أن أمسك بها ... أمسك بظلها ... أمسك بطيفها ... أمسك بدمعها ... أمسك بذرات الهواء التي لامستها ... و اختفت رغد ... و عادت يدي فارغة لم تجني غير الحسرة و الألم ...
عندها ، تلوّت معدتي أيما تلوي ... و عصرت كما تعصر الملابس المبللة باليدين ...
في تلك الليلة ، حضر نوّار خطيب شقيقتي و قد جالسته لبعض الوقت ...
و رغم أنه دمث الخلق ، ألا أن نفسه لا تخلو من الغرور و التعالي ... و قد أحرجني لدى سؤاله لي عن دراستي المزعومة و أعمالي و خبراتي المعدومة !
و كنت أختصر الإجابات ببعض جمل غامضة ، و سرعان ما انسحبت تاركا الخطيبين يستمتعان بعشائهما ...
و لشدة الآلام ـ الجسدية منها و النفسية ـ فإنني اكتفيت بقدر يسير من الطعام ... و ذهبت إلى غرفة سامر متحججا بالنعاس ...
رغد لم تكن قد شاركتنا الوجبة ، فلا أظنها تفكر في فعل ذلك بعد الطريقة الفظة التي عاملتها بها ...
الندم يقرصني و يوخز جميع أعصابي الحسية ... إضافة إلى آلام المعدة الحادة ...
و مرة أخرى خرجت الدماء من جوفي و زاد قلقي ... لابد أنني مصاب بمرض ... و لابد لي من مراجعة الطبيب ...
على السرير تلويت كثيرا حتى قلبت المفارش و البطانيات و الوسائد رأسا على عقب ...
أفكاري كانت تدور حول رغد ... كيف لي أن أهدأ لحظة واحدة ... و موعد زفافها قد تحدد !
لو كان باستطاعتي تأجيله قرنا بعد ... فقط قرن واحد ... أضمن فيه أنها تبقى معزولة عن أي رجل ... و تموت دون أن يصل إليها أحد ... 
أخرجت صورة رغد الممزقة و جعلت ألملم أجزاءها ، و أتاملها ، ثم أبعثرها من جديد
و أعود لتجميعها كالمجنون ...
نعم مجنون ... لأن تصرف كهذا لا يمكن أن يصدر من كائن عاقل ...
تركتها ملمومة على المنضدة التي بجواري ... و قمت أذرع الغرفة ذهابا و جيئة كبندول الساعة !
اقتربت الساعة من الواحدة ليلا ... و أنا ما بين آلم معدتي الحارق و ألم قلبي المحترق ... حتى رغبت في تناول أي شيء من شأنه أن يهدئ الحريق المشتعل بداخلي ...
و تنفُّس أي شيء يطرد الضيق من صدري ...
أخذت علبة سجائري ... و خرجت من الغرفة ... تاركا الباب مفتوحا ...
ذهبت أولا إلى المطبخ و حملت علبة حليب بارد معي فقد لاحظت تأثيره المهدئ على معدتي ، و خرجت إلى الفناء ... و بدأت بشربه و التدخين معا ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
لا أستطيع أن أنام و أنا أفكر ... و أفكر و أفكر ... فيما قاله وليد لي ... و الصداع يشتد لحظة بعد أخرى ...*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كم آلمني ... أن أكتشف أنه لم يعد يهتم بي أو يرغب في رعايتي كالسابق ...
لقد تغير وليد ... و أصبح قاسيا و مخيفا ... و غريبا ...
كنت أبكي حسرة و مرارة ... فأنا فقدت شيئا كان يشغل حيزا كبيرا من حياتي ...
و منذ ظهوره ، و أنا في صراع داخلي ...
بقيت فترة طويلة أتأمل صورته التي رسمتها قبل شهور ... و لم أتمها ...
و إذا بي أرى نفسي ألّون بياض عينيه باللون الأحمر الدموي ... ! غضبا و حسرة ...
صار مخيفا ... مرعبا ...
دانه كانت تمضي وقتا غاية في السعادة و المتعة مع خطيبها الذي تحبه ... و هذا يجعلني أتألم أكثر ... لأنني لا أحظى بالسعادة التي تحظى بها ... و لا أشعر بالمشاعر التي تشعر هي بها تجاه خطيبها ...
غدا هو يوم دراسة ، و يجب أن أنام الآن و إلا فإنني سأنام في القاعة وسط الزميلات !
خرجت من غرفتي و في نيتي ابتلاع قرص مسكن من الأقراص الموجودة في الثلاجة ، و فيما أنا أعبر الردهة لاحظتُ باب غرفة سامر مفتوحا ...
تملكني الفضول !
سرت بحذر و هدوء نحو الغرفة !
وقفت على مقربة و أصغيت جيدا ... لم أسمع شيئا ...
اقتربت أكثر خطوة بعد خطوة ، حتى صرت عند فتحة الباب ، و أطللت برأسي إلى الداخل بتهور ... لكني لم أجد أحدا !
عندها فتحت الباب على مصراعيه بسرعة ... و بذعر و هلع صحت :
" وليد ! "
قفزت و أنا أركض كالمجنونة ... أجول في أنحاء المنزل و في رأسي الاعتقاد الصاعق بأن وليد قد فعلها و رحل خلسة ...
الدموع تسللت من عيني من شدة ما أنا فيه ، و شعرت برجلي ّ تعجزان عن حملي فصرت أترنح في مشيتي مخطوفة الفؤاد ... منزوعة الروح ...
و انتهى بي الأمر إلى باب المدخل ...
وقفت عنده و مسكت قبضته و ركّزت كل ثقلي عليها لتدعمني لئلا أقع ... فإن انفتح الباب ... فلا شك أن وليد قد غادر و تركه مفتوحا ...
و انفتح الباب و انهرت أنا مع انفتاحه ...
لقد فعلها و فر خلسة دون وداعي ... خارت قواي و أخذت أبكي و أنحب بصوت عال ...
" لماذا ؟ لماذا يا وليد لماذا ؟؟ "
فجأة ... ظهر شيء أمامي !
كنت أجلس عند الباب بلا حول و لا قوة ... و شعرت بشيء يتحرك فأصابني الذعر الشديد ... فإذا به وليد يظهر في المرأى ...
" رغد !!؟ "
لم أصدّق عيني ... هل هذا شبح ؟؟ أم حقيقة ؟؟
جسم كبير ... طويل عريض ... متخف في الظلام ... يتقدم نحوي ... لا يُرى شيءٌ منه بوضوح غير لهيب السيجارة التي بين إصبعيه ...
" رغد ... ما ... ماذا تفعلين هنا ...؟؟ "
و كدمية كهربائية قد فُصِل سلكها عن المكبس ، شللت ُ عن الحركة ...
حتى رأسي الذي كان ينظر إلى الأعلى ... الأعلى .. حيث موضع عيني وليد ، هوى إلى الأسفل ... متدليا على صدري سامحا للدموع بأن تبلل الأرض ...
لم أجد في بدني أي مقدار من القوة لتحريك حتى جفوني ...
وليد وقف مندهشا متوجسا برهة ... ثم جلس القرفصاء أمامي ... و قال بصوت حنون جدا ...
" صغيرتي ... ؟؟"
الآن ... كسبت من الطاقة ما مكنني من رفع رأسي للأعلى و النظر إليه ...
و بقيت أنظر إلى عينيه و تحجبني الدموع عن قراءة ما فيهما ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" ما الذي تفعلينه هنا ؟؟ "
" هل تريد الرحيل دون وداعي ؟؟ "
لم تخرج الكلمات كالكلمات ... بل خرجت كالبكاء الأجش ...
" الرحيل ؟؟ من قال ذلك ؟؟ "
" ألست ... ألست تريد الرحيل ؟؟ "
" لا ... خرجتُ أدخّن ! ... لكن ... ما الذي تفعلينه أنت هنا في هذا الوقت ؟؟ "
أخذت نفسا عميقا و أطلقت الكلمات التالية باندفاع و بكاء :
" ظننت أنك رحلت ... دون علمي و وداعي ... كما فعلت في قبل سنين ...
تركتني وحيدة ... في أبشع أيام حياتي ... "
مد وليد يده فجأة و بانفعال نحوي ، ثم أوقفها في منتصف الطريق ، و سحبها ثانية ...
قلت :
" حتى لو لم أعد أعني لك شيئا ... لا ترحل دون علمي يا وليد ... أرجوك لا تفعل ... عدني بذلك ... "
وليد ظل صامتا لا يجرؤ على شيء سوى الإصغاء إلي ...
قلت :
" عدني بذلك وليد أرجوك ... "
هز رأسه إيجابا و قال :
" أعدك . "
نظرت إليه بتشكك ... كيف لي أن أثق بوعوده ... ؟؟ ...
قلت :
" اقسم "
وليد تردد قليلا ثم قال :
" أُقسِم ... لن أرحل دون علمك ... صغيرتي ... "
شعرت بالراحة لقسمه ... و سحبت نفسا عميقا ليهدئ من روعي ...
وليد حملق بي قليلا ثم وقف ... و رفع سيجارته إلى فمه و سحب بدوره نفسا عميقا ...
وقفت أنا ، و سمحت للباب الذي كنت أستند عليه و أحول دون انغلاقه أن ينغلق
نفث هو الدخان للأعلى ، ثم قال و هو لا يزال ينظر عاليا :
" لم استيقظت الآن ؟؟ "
قلت ، و أنا أراقب الدخان يعلو و ينتشر ...
" لم أنم بعد "
قال :
" لم ؟ ألن تذهبي غدا إلى الكلية ؟ "
قلت :
" بلى ... لكن ... لدي أرق "
و صمت ...
ثم سألته :
" و أنت ؟ "
قال :
" كذلك ، لذا خرجتُ أدخن ... في ساعة كهذه "
قلت :
" هل ... يريحك التدخين ؟؟ "
وليد لم يجب مباشرة ، ثم قال :
" نعم ... إلى حد ما ... يرخي الأعصاب ... "
قلت :
" دعني أجرب ! "
وليد التفت إلي بدهشة و نظر باستغراب !
" ماذا ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" أريد أن أجرب ! "
اعتقد أنها ابتسامة تلك التي ظهرت على إحدى زاويتي فمه !
قال :
" هل تعنين ما تقولين ؟؟ "
" نعم ... أتسمح ؟؟ "
وليد هز رأسه اعتراضا و قال :
" لا ... لا أسمح "
" لم ؟ "
" لا أسمح لشيء كهذا بدخول صدرك ... "
" لكنه يدخل صدرك ! "
قال :
" أنا صدري اعتاد على حمل السموم و الهموم ... "
ثم رمى بالسيجارة أرضا و سحقها تحت حذائه ...
و علت وجهه علامات التألم ، و ضغط بيده على بطنه و قال :
" لندخل "
و حينما دخلنا ، قال :
" تصبحين على خير "
و اتجه نحو المطبخ ...
أنا تبعته إلى هناك فرأيته يخرج علبة حليب بارد و يجلس عند الطاولة و يرشف منها ...
و بعد رشفة أو رشفتين سمعته يتأوه ... و يسند رأسه إلى الطاولة في وضع يوحي للناظر إليه بأنه يتألم ...
دخلت المطبخ ... فأحس بوجودي ... فرفع رأسه و نظر إلي ...
" ألن تخلدي للنوم ؟ الوقت متأخر "
شعرت بقلق شديد عليه ... قلت :
" ما بك ؟؟ "
أبعد نظره عني و قال :
" لا شيء "
لكني كنت أرى الألم باد على وجهه ... و عاد يشرب الحليب جرعة بعد جرعة ...
" وليد ... هل أنت مريض ؟؟ "
تنهد بنفاذ صبر و شرب بقية الحليب دفعة واحدة ، ثم نهض ... و خطا نحوي ...
" تصبحين على خير "
و تجاوزني ، و ذهب إلى غرفة سامر ... و أغلق الباب ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
صحوت من النوم على صوت والدتي توقظني من أجل تأدية صلاة الفجر ...
كنت قد نمت قبل ساعة و نصف ، و أشعر بإعياء شديد ...
أفقت من النوم فوجدتها واقفة قربي ... نهضت و ذهبت للتوضؤ ، و عندما عدت وجدتها لا تزال واقفة عند نفس المكان تنظر إلى المنضدة ...
ما أن أحست بوجودي حتى استدارت نحو بسرعة ، و قالت :
" والدك ينتظرك ... "
ثم خرجت من الغرفة ....
ألقيت نظرة على المنضدة التي كانت أمي تراقبها قبل مجيئي ... فإذا بي أرى صورة رغد الممزقة ... التي نسيتُ إعادتها إلى محفظتي ليلا ...
شعرت بالقلق ... لابد أن أمي رأت الصورة واضحة ... و لابد أن شكوكا قد راودتها
إلا إذا كان احتفاظ رجل لصورة ممزقة لطفلة كان متعلقا بها بجنون ... هو أمر مألوف و مشهد تراه كل يوم ... !
أدينا الصلاة في مسجد قريب و عدت إلى السرير و نمت بسرعة قياسية ...
عندما نهضت ، كان ذلك قبيل الظهر و لم يكن في البيت غير والدتي ، فوالدي في مكتبه ، و رغد في الكلية ، و دانه مدعوة للغداء في مطعم ، مع خطيبها ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أمي لم تشر إلى أي شيء بحيال تلك الصورة ... لذا ، تجاهلت الأمر ... و أقنعت نفسي بأنها نسيت أمرها ...
لم أرَ صغيرتي ذلك النهار ، إذ يبدو أنها عادت من الكلية عصرا و ذهبت للنوم مباشرة في وقت كنت أنا فيها مشغول بشيء أو بآخر ....
و في الليل ... و قبل ذهابي إلى غرفة المائدة لتناول العشاء ، مررت بالمطبخ فرأيت صغيرتي تأكل وجبتها منفردة هناك ...
عندما رأتني توقفت عن الأكل و انخفضت بعينيها إلى مستوى الأطباق ... في انتظار مغادرتي ...
آلمني أن أراها وحيدة هكذا فيما نحن مجتمعون معا ... قلت :
" تعالي و انضمي إلينا "
رغد حملقت بي قليلا متشككة ثم سألت :
" ألا يزعجك ذلك ؟؟ "
قلت :
" لا ... صغيرتي "
و سرعان ما حملت أطباقها و طارت إلى غرفة المائدة ... بمنتهى البساطة !
فيما نحن نتحدث عن أمور شتى ، قال والدي :
" أيمكنك يا وليد اصطحاب رغد من و إلى الجامعة يوميا ؟؟ إن تفعل تزيح عن عاتقي مشوارا مركبا "
و لأنه لم يكن لدي ما أقوم به ، لم أجد حجة تمنعني من الموافقة ... لكن بعض الاستياء ظهر على وجه والدتي ... أنساني إياه البهجة التي ظهرت على وجه رغد ... أو ربما توهمت أنها ظهرت على وجه رغد !
في اليوم التالي كان علي أن أنهض باكرا من أجل هذه المهمة ، و رافقتنا والدتي هذه المرة ....
المشوار كان يستغرق قرابة العشرين دقيقة .
رغد كانت تركب المعقد الخلفي لي ، ذهابا و إيابا ... و كانت تلتزم الصمت معظم المشوار إلا عن تعليقات بسيطة عابرة ...
في المساء ، كنا نقضي أوقاتا ممتعة في مشاهدة أحد الأفلام ، أو مزعجة في متابعة الأخبار و ما آلت إليه الأوضاع الأخيرة ، أو محرقة في الحديث عن الزفاف المرتقب ...
أتناول وجباتي معها ... آخذها إلى الجامعة أو أي مكان تود ... أتبادل بعض الأحاديث معها بشأن دراستها و ما إلى ذلك ... أتفرج على لوحاتها الجديدة ...
أرافقها هي و دانة و أمي إلى الأسواق ... أنصت باهتمام كلما تحدثت و أراقبها دون أن أشعر كلما تحركت ...
كل هذا ... قد أثار جنوني ... و ذكريات الماضي ... فصرت أشعر بأنها عادت لي ... طفلتي الحبيبة التي أعشقها و أعشق رعايتها ...
أخذني جنوني إلى التفكير بعدم الرحيل ...
كيف لي أن أبتعد عنها و أنا متعلق بها بجنون ...
كيف لي أن أسمح للمسافات و الزمن بتفريقنا ؟؟؟
إنني سأبقى حيث تكون رغد ... لأنه لا شيء في هذه الدنيا يهمني أكثر منها هي ...
سأبحث عن عمل ، و استقر هنا إلى جانبك ...
سأبقى قربك يا رغد ... نعم قربك يا صغيرتي الحبيبة ...
ثم ... و باتصال هاتفي واحد من سامر ... يتحطم كل شيء ، و أسقط من برج الأوهام الطرية ، إلى أرض الواقع القاسية الصلبة ... و يتدمر كل شيء ...
لم تكن صغيرتي تملك هاتفا في غرفتها ، لذلك فإن مكالماتها تكون على مرأى و مسمع من الجميع ... و كلما تحدثت إلى سامر غمرتني رغبة في تقطيع أسلاك الهاتف و الكهرباء ... في المنزل برمته !
في أحد الأيام ، كنت ذاهبا لإحضارها من الجامعة ، و صادف أن الشارع كان مزحوما و شبه مسدود بسبب حادث مروري ...
طال بي المشوار و أنا أسير ببطء شديد بسبب الحادث ... و عوضا عن الوصول خلال 20 دقيقة وصلت بعد 40 دقيقة على الأقل ...
عادة ما تكون صغيرتي تنتظرني عند الموقف حيث تقف الطالبات ، ألا أنني الآن لم أجدها ...
انتظرت بضع دقائق ، لكنها لم تخرج ... وقفت في مكاني حائرا
ثم اتجهت إلى الحارس و أخبرته بأنني أنتظر قريبتي و لم أرها ، فطلب اسمها ثم اتصل برقم ما ، و بعدها بدقيقتين رأيت رغد تخرج من البوابة ... مع بعض الفتيات

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

...
كنت لا أزال واقفا قرب الحارس ، نظرت هي باتجاهي و ظلت واقفة حيث هي ... و تتحدث إلى زميلاتها ...
شكرت الحارس ثم تقدمت ُ إليها فودعتهن و أتت نحوي ...
" أنا آسف ... تأخرت ُ بعض الشيء "
" بل كثيرا "
قالت بغضب ... ثم سارت نحو السيارة ...
بعدما اتخذنا مقعدينا ، و قبل أن ننطلق عدت ُ أقول :
" آسف صغيرتي ... "
و لكنها لم تجب ، و فتحت نافذة السيارة لأقصى حد ... يبدو أنها مستاءة و غاضبة !
و نحن نسير بالسيارة مررت من حارس الأمن ذاته فألقيت التحية عبر النافذة و انطلقت ...
" كيف تلقي تحية على شخص بغيض و غير مهذب كهذا ؟؟ "
تعجّبت من سؤالها ! قلت :
" لم تقولين عنه ذلك ؟؟ "
" كلما خرجت ُ لأرى ما إذا كنت َ قد وصلت َ أم لا ، وجدته ينظر باتجاه المدخل ... كان أجدر بك أن تصفعه ... لقد كنت أخرج فأجد والدي في انتظاري هنا كل يوم ... إياك و أن تتأخر ثانية "
يا له من أسلوب !
قلت :
" حاضر ... أنا آسف "
صمتت برهة ثم قالت :
" و كذلك ابق هاتفك المحمول مشغلا ، كلما اتصلت وجدته مغلقا "
و أخرجت هاتفي من جيبي فاكتشفت أنه كان مغلقا سهوا ...
" حسنا ... لم انتبه له "
و أيضا صمتت برهة ثم عادت تقول :
" و لا تخرج من السيارة ... ابق حيث أنت و أنا سآتي إليك "
عجبا لأمر هذه الفتاة ! قلت :
" و لم ؟؟ "
قالت بعصبية :
" افعل ذلك فقط ... مفهوم ؟؟ "
قلت باستسلام :
" مفهوم ... سيدتي !! "
لحظتها اجتاحتني رغبة بالضحك ، كتمتها عنوة !
و توقفت عن الكلام ...
و طوال الوقت ظلت صامتة بشكل لم يرحني ... لابد أنها لا تزال غاضبة لأنني تأخرت ...
حينما شارفنا على بلوغ المنزل ... راودتني فكرة استحسنها قلبي و استسخفها عقلي ... لكنني قبل أن أقع في دوامة التردد طرحت السؤال التالي :
" هل ... هل ترغبين ببعض البوضا ؟؟ "
طبعا السؤال كان غاية في السخف و الحماقة ... لكنني كنت أسيرا للذكريات ... ففي تلك الأيام ... كنت أغدق العطاء بالبوضا و غيرها على صغيرتي كلما غضبت لإرضائها !
شعرت بالندم لأنني تفوهت بهذه الجملة الغبية ... و كنت على وشك الاعتذار ألا أن رغد قالت بمرح و على غير ما توقعت :
" نعم ... بالتأكيد ! "
أوقفت السيارة عند محل لبيع البوضا ، قريب من المنزل ... و سألتها :
" أي نوع تفضلين ؟؟ "
قالت :
" هل ستتركني وحدي ؟؟ سآتي معك "
و فتحت الباب هامة بالنزول

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

دخلنا المحل ، و كان يحوي عددا من الناس ، ما جعل رغد تسير شبه ملتصقة بي ...
بعد ذلك ... انتهى بنا المطاف إلى المنزل ، و لو تركت الساحة لأحلامي لأخذتني مع صغيرتي في نزهة ... كما في السابق ...
ألا أنني طردتها بعيدا و عدت بالصغيرة إلى المنزل ... و أنا مسرور و مرتاح ... فرائحة الماضي أنعشت رئتي ...
ليت الأقدار لم تفرقني عنك يا رغد ...
ليتك تعودين إلي !
ليتنا نتناول البوضا أو البطاطا المقلية سوية ... كل يوم ...
ما أجملها من لحظات ...
و نحن نحمل البوضا اللذيذة برضا و سرور دخلنا إلى داخل المنزل ، ثم إلى غرفة المعيشة ... حيث فوجئت بالنار تصهر ما بيدي ... و ما بصدري ... و ما بجوفي و داخلي ...
هناك كان سامر يجلس مع والدي ّ و دانه ...
حضر على غير توقع و دون سابق إبلاغ ...
حينما رآنا نهض بسرور و جاء يرحب بنا ...
نصيبي من الترحيب كان محدودا ... مقابل نصيب الفتاة التي تقف إلى جواري ... تحمل البوضا في يد ، و الحقيبة في اليد الأخرى ...
السعادة المؤقتة التي أوهمت نفسي بها تلاشت نهائيا ... و أنا أرى سامر يطوقها بذراعيه ...
" اشتقت إليك عروسي ! "
البوضا وقعت و لوثت الأرض ...
بل قلبي هو من وقع أرضا و لوثت دماؤه الكرة الأرضية بأكملها ...
انثنيت نحو الوضا المنصهرة أود التقاطها ...
" دعها بني ، أنا أرفعها "
و أقبلت أمي لتنظف ما تلوث ...
" ملابسك تلوثت وليد "
" حقا ؟ سأذهب لتغييرها "
أهي ملابسي من تأذت ؟؟
و انصرفت مسرعا ... لا يحركني شيء غير الغضب و الغيرة المشتعلة في صدري ... و رغبة مجنونة في أن أوسع سامر ضربا ... إن بقيت انظر إليه دقيقة أخرى بعد ...
محال أن أبقى في هذا المنزل ليلة أخرى ... و الليلة بالذات ... سأرحل و بلا عودة .
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
بدأت أشعر بأن وليد يهتم بي ... إلى حد ما ... و هو شعور جعلني أحلق في السماء ...
و اليوم ، تأخر عن موعد حضوره للجامعة عصرا ، و بعدما وصل خرجت أنا و بعض زميلاتي كل واحدة في طريقها لسيارتها ...
وليد كان يقف قرب حارس البوابة ... و هو شخص غير محترم ... نبغضه جميعنا..
رأتني إحدى زميلاتي أنظر ناحية وليد فسألتني :
" إلى من تنظرين !؟ "
قلت باستياء :
" من تظنين ؟ الحارس ؟ طبعا إلى ابن عمّي "
قالت و هي تنظر إليه :
" تعنين هذا الرجل ؟؟ "
" نعم "
قالت :
" واو ! كل هذا ابن عمك !؟ حجم عائلي ! "
و ضحكت هي و فتيات أخريات ضحكات خفيفة !
و قالت أخرى :
" ما شاء الله ! مع أنك صغيرة الحجم ! أنت و ثلاث أخريات معك مطلوبات من أجل التوازن ! "
و ضحكن كلهن !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت بغضب :
" مهلا فليس هذا هو خطيبي "
ثم ودعتهن على عجل و سرت نحوه ...
عندما عدنا إلى البيت و نحن نأكل البوضا باستمتاع ، وجدت سامر هناك فدهشت ...
لم يكن قد أبلغنا بأنه قادم ، كما و أنه غير معتاد على الحضور نهاية أسبوعين متتاليين !
أخبرني في وقت لاحق بأنه اشتاق إلي .. و يريد أن نتحدث عن الزفاف المرتقب ، و الذي لم يسعه الوقت للحديث حوله في المرة الماضية ...
قضينا أمسية عائلية هادئة لم يشاركنا فيها وليد معللا بآلام معدته المزعجة ...
أظن أن السبب هو التدخين !
في اليوم التالي ، أيقظتني أمي لتأدية صلاة الفجر ...
عندما رأيتُ عينيها حمراوين متورمتي الجفون ، سألت بقلق :
" أمي .. ماذا هناك ؟؟ "
أمي مسحت براحتها على رأسي و قالت بحزن :
" رحل وليد "
جن جنوني ...
و قفزت ... و ركضت خارجة من غرفتي ... إلى غرفة سامر ... فوجدتها خالية ... و جلت بأنحاء المنزل غير مصدقة و غير مقتنعة ... لا يمكن أن يكون قد رحل !
لقد وعد بألاّ يرحل دون وداعي ...
أقسم على ذلك ...
تدفقت دموعي كمياه السد المتهدم ... تجري بعنف و تدمر كل أمل تصادفه في طريقها ... باب المنزل كان موصدا... والدي و سامر قد ذهبا للمسجد ... فتحت الباب ... و خرجت للفناء مندفعة ... ثم إلى البوابة الخارجية ... فتحت منها القدر الذي يكفي لأن أرى الموقف خال ٍ من أي سيارات ... استدرت ... و هرولت أقصد المرآب ... والدتي أوقفتني ... و أمسكت بكتفي ...
" لا داعي يا رغد ... لقد ودعنا قبل قليل ... "
لا !
لا يمكن أن يفعل ذلك !
لا يمكن أن يختفي من جديد ...
صعقت ... و انفضت أطرافي ... و صحت :
" لماذا لم يودعني ؟؟ "
أمي هزت رأسها بأسى ...
صرخت :
" لماذا يفعل بي هذا ؟؟ لماذا ؟؟ لماذا ؟؟ "
و مسكت بعضدي أمي بقوة و انفعال ... و زمجرت بقوة و عصبية و بكاء أجش :
" لماذا يعاملني بهذا الشكل ؟؟؟ لقد وعد بألا يرحل دون وداعي ... إنه كاذب ... كاذب ... كان يسخر مني ... كان يستغفنلي و يهديني البوضا ! ... كما فعل سابقا
أنا أكرهه يا أمي ... أكرهه ... أكرهه ... أكرهه

--------------------

نهايه الحلقه الـ20

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*
الحلقة الواحد والعشرون
~ دلال الأحبّة ~
عندما اقتربت من المنزل اتصلت بهاتفه فأجابني والدي ، و أخبرته أنني قد وصلت ...
والدي خرج لاستقبالي عند باب السور الخارجي للمنزل ، و طبعا استقبلني استقبالا شديد الحرارة !
بعدها ذهبت معه إلى غرفة المعيشة حيث وجدت أمي و أختي دانة ، و اللتين بدورهما رحبتا بي ترحيبا حميما ...
ثم ذهبت دانة لإبلاغ البقية عن وصولي
و البقية تعني : سامر + رغد ...
قالت :
" إنهما يختبئان في غرفة الضيوف ! سأفاجئهما ! "
كانت مازحة ، أو ربما جادة ، في كلا الحالتين هذا يشعرني بالانزعاج ... من أول لحظة !
جلست مع والدي ّ و سكبت لي أمي عصير البرتقال الطازج في أحد الكؤوس و قدمته لي ...
" تفضل بني ...هذا نصيبك "
نصيبي ؟؟ هل كانوا يحسبون لي حسابا ؟؟ إني أرى أربعة كؤوس شُرب محتواها ، و هذا كأسي الخامس ...
بعد قليل أقبل أخي سامر فاتحا ذراعيه ...
قمت و عانقته ، و منها شعرت بأول آلام المعدة !
قال :
" ما شاء الله ! ماذا كنت تأكل يا رجل ! إنك تنتفخ مرة بعد مرة ! "
الجميع ضحك ، و تمتمت والدتي بعبارات التهليل و التكبير و الصلوات !
قلت :
" هل أبدو سمينا لهذا الحد ؟؟ "
قال سامر :
" سمين ؟ لا ! بل عظيم البنية و مفتول العضلات ! يا رجل هل كنت تمارس رياضة حمل الأثقال أم ماذا ؟؟ "
قلت :
" كنت آكل بقرة مشوية كاملة كل يوم ! "
و هنا أقبلت دانة فدخلت و أغلقت الباب من بعدها و قالت مداعبة و موجهة حديثها إلى أبي :
" سيسبب لنا الإفلاس ! هات مصروفا آخر ! "
أبي قال و هو يضحك :
" أفلست ُ بسببك يا ابنتي ! أما كفاك كل ما أخذت ؟؟ "
قالت و هي تضحك :
" من قال لك أن تزوّج ثلاثة أبناء دفعة واحدة ! ؟ "
قال سامر :
" ما ذا لو انضم الكبير إلينا ! ؟ "
يقصدني بذلك !
أمي ابتسمت و نظرت إلي و قالت :
" دعوا الكبير لي ! لن أسلمه لامرأة ما و أنا لم أتهنى بعد به ! "
و ضحكنا جميعا ...
ربما هم يضحكون من قلوبهم لكنني أضحك مجاراة لهم ...
و أدور بعيني فيما بينهم ... و أشعر بشيء ناقص ...
طبعا تعرفون ما أعني !
الصغيرة المدللة لم تأت ِ لتحيتي و لا للعشاء معنا ، و الساعات تمر و هي في غرفتها و حين كررت سؤالي عنها لوالدتي بعد العشاء قالت :
" إنها منزعجة منك ! "
قلت :
" مني أنا ؟؟ "
" نعم ! فأنت على ما يبدو كنت قد وعدتها بألا تسافر دون وداعها ثم خرجت خلسة ! "
قالت دانة :
" دعك من هذه الفتاة المتدللة يا وليد ! لها ألف مزاج في اليوم الواحد ! يا إلهي كيف سأتحمل تصرفاتها وحدي طوال هاذين الأسبوعين ! "
سامر قال :*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" حذار من القسوة على عروسي يا دانة ! و إلا حبستك في المطبخ ليلة زفافك ! "
الجميع كان يضحك بمرح ، ألا أنني كنت أشعر برغبة في غرس الشوكة التي أمسك بها في صدر شقيقي ...
توقفوا عن الحديث عن الزفاف المشؤوم هذا ... أفرغت الدنيا من المواضيع ؟؟
قلت مغيرا مسار الحديث الذي كان متمركزا حول الزواج المترقب :
" متى ستعودان من رحلة الحج تحديدا ؟ "
قال أبي :
" ليلة السابع عشر من شهر الحج إن شاء الله "
إنها فترة طويلة سأضطر لتمضيتها مع رغد تحت سقف واحد !
ليت الأيام تنقضي بسرعة !
رغد لم تظهر حتى الآن ... حقيقة هي أنني أنظر ناحية الباب بين الفينة و أختها و أرتقب طلوعها ...
كم اشتقت إليها ... ! هكذا بدون أي تكلّف و ادعاء ، أنا اشتقت إليها !
مرت الساعات و لم تظهر فتملكني الضيق و الانزعاج ... و لولا الحياء و الحرج لذهبت بنفسي إليها ... أهي غاضبة مني لهذا الحد حقا ؟؟
و الشخص الذي ذهب إليها كان بطبيعة الحال شقيقي ...
و بعد أن ذهب لم يعد ...
على الأريكة الضيقة رميت بجسدي فغرقت في أعماقها ... في غرفة الضيافة .
و للعجب نمت بسرعة لم أتوقعها ! و حين نهضت وجدت جسدي غارقا في العرق !
ساعات الصباح انقضت و الصغيرة لم تظهر ، أكاد أجن ... لم لا تأت لتحيتي و لو بشكل عابر ؟؟
على مائدة الغذاء انتظرت حضورها فلما لم أجدها سألت :
" أين رغد ؟؟ ألن تشاركنا ؟؟ "
دانة بدأت بالضحك ، قم قالت :
" إنها تقلي البطاطا ، فأطباقنا اليوم لم تعجبها و ستأكل البطاطا المقلية كالعادة ! "
نظرت نحو أمي و قلت :
" أرجو ألا أكون السبب في ... "
أمي هزّت رأسها نفيا و قالت :
" لا أبدا بني ! إنها لا تحب السمك كما تعلم كما و أنها كثيرا ما تتغيب عن المائدة خصوصا في الفترة الأخيرة ! "
قالت دانة بحدّة :
" تتدلّل ! "
قال أبي :
" دعوها تفعل ما تشاء "
قال سامر :
" سأستدعيها "
وقفت أنا و قلت :
" أنا سأستدعيها "
و تحركت فورا لأسبق سامر ...
حين وصلت إلى المطبخ وجدت الباب شبه مغلق . طرقته و قلت :
" أيمكنني الدخول ؟؟ "
سمعت صوت رغد يرد علي ...
" من أنت ! ؟ "
عجبا ! من أنا ؟؟ من عساي أكون !؟ بالطبع وليد ! قلت :
" وليد ! "
قالت :
" وليد ؟ لا ! "
ثم إذا بي أرى الباب يغلق بدفعة قوية !
تراجعت ُ للخلف خطوة و بقيت محدقا في الباب ...
هل تقصد أنها لا ترتدي الحجاب ؟
قلت :
" هل أذهب ؟؟ "
قالت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" ماذا تريد ؟ "
" فقط ... أن ألقي التحية و ... أسأل عن الأحوال "
" بخير و شكرا و اذهب "
شعرت بالحرج من ردها هذا ، فقلت معتذرا :
" سأذهب ، أنا آسف "
و استدرت منصرفا ...
فجأة سمعت الباب ينفتح من خلفي ، فالتفت إلى الوراء ...
هناك عند الفتحة ، رأيت عيني رغد تطلان علي !
ظهرت رغد واقفة أمامي ... بحجمها الصغير و وجهها الطفولي و حجابها الطويل الذي يكاد يصل إلى ركبتيها !
لدى رؤيتي لها بعد كل تلك المدة من الغياب شعرت بأن قلبي قد تخدّر و أعصابي قد تبلّدت ... و عضلاتي استرخت لبرهة كادت تفقدني توازني .
قلت بصوت خفيف و بابتسامة تفجرت على وجهي رغما عني :
" كيف حالك صغيرتي ؟؟ "
صغيرتي كانت تنظر إلي بنظرات ملؤها الغضب و الانزعاج ... كأنني أقرأ في وجهها كلمات اللوم و التأنيب و التوبيخ ... و الشتم أيضا !
قلت :
" أنا آسف ! "
رغد أشاحت بوجهها عني ، و استدارت و دخلت المطبخ ، تاركة الباب مفتوحا .
توجهت رغد نحو الموقد ، تحرك أصابع البطاطا في المقلاة ...
تجرأت و خطوت خطوة للداخل ، و خطوة أخرى فأخرى حتى صرت على مقربة من الوعاء الذي أعدته لوضع البطاطا المقلية فيه ...
هاهي الآن تضع أول دفعة من البطاطا فيه ... دون أن تلتفت إلي ...
قلت :
" تبدو شهية ! "
لم تعلّق !
قلت :
" أتسمحين لي بتذوقها ؟؟ "
قالت :
" تفضل "
طبعا دون أن تلتفت إلي ...
و لأنني كنت مخدّر الإحساس فأنا لم أشعر بحرارة البطاطا المقلية لا بين أصابعي و لا في فمي !
بل حتى طعمها لم أشعر به ، ألا أنني قلت :
" لذيذة ! "
قالت :
" خذها إن شئت "
" شكرا ، سأتناول الغذاء الآن "
بقيت صامتة و هي تخرج دفعات البطاطا واحدة بعد الأخرى حتى انتهت ...
ثم رفعت الطبق و وضعته على المائدة و سحبت الكرسي استعدادا للجلوس ...
قلت :
" ألن تأتي معنا ؟؟ "
قالت :
" لن آكل من أطباقكم "
قلت :
" تعالي بطبقك "
" لا داعي "
و جلست على الكرسي ، و انتظرت مغادرتي !
و عوضا عن الانصراف اقتربت ُ من الطاولة قليلا و قلت :
" صغيرتي ... هل أنتِ غاضبة مني ؟؟ "
لم تجب ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت :
" أنا آسف ... سامحيني "
رغد الآن رفعت بصرها إلى و قالت بحنق :
" أطلب السماح ممن استهنت بعظمته لخداعي ... يا كذّاب "
كأنها خنجر مسموم طعنت كلماتها صدري بعنف ...
لم يكن أمامي إلا الانسحاب مخذولا ...
عدت وحيدا إلى من كانوا ينتظرون عودتي برغد ... و حين رأيت أعينهم جميعا تحدق بي بتساؤل ، قلت :
" لا تود الحضور ... "
و جلست على مقعدي و بدأنا تناول وجبتنا ...
لم يكن مضغ الطعام و بلعه من السهولة بمكان ... لقد اشتد على الألم، لا أدري أ بسبب الطعام الغير مهضوم ، أم بسبب الخناجر التي طعنت أحشائي ؟؟
ربما لاحظت والدتي شيئا فقد كانت تعلق :
" كل يا وليد ! ما بك لا تأكل ؟؟ "
من حين لآخر ...
هل يطيب لي الطعام و صغيرتي متخذة مني هذا الموقف ؟؟
في وقت لاحق ، اجتمعنا كلنا في غرفة المعيشة ، عدا رغد ...
والدي طلب من دانة استدعائها فهو يود قضاء الوقت معنا جميعا قبل السفر ... ذهبت دانة ثم عادت تقول :
" لا تريد الحضور ! و عندما قلت لها أنها تتصرف كالأطفال صرخت في وجهي ثم بدأت بالبكاء ! أوه خذاها معكما و خلصاني من سخافتها يا والدي ! "
جميعنا تبادلنا النظرات ...
والدي قال :
" دانة ... تحاشي الاصطدام بها يا بنيتي ، دعيها تفعل ما تشاء "
دانة قالت :
" كالعادة يا أبي ستقول لي ذلك ، حسنا، أنا لا شأن لي بهذه الطفلة الكبيرة ... أترك الأمر لوليد بالكامل حتى لا يتهمني أحد بأنني متعجرفة معها "
همّ سامر بالنهوض ألا أن أمي استوقفته و قامت هي ، و ذهبت إلى رغد ...
قال أبي موجها كلامه لي :
" اعتني بشقيقتيك جيدا يا بني ، دانة لن تتعبك في شيء ، فهي معتمدة على نفسها في تصريف أمورها ، لكن رغد ... معتمدة علينا كثيرا ... و طلباتها لا تنتهي ! "
قالت دانة معقبة :
" هذا لأنك تدللها كثيرا يا أبي ! كما الأطفال تماما ! "
والدي قال :
" دانة إياك و تعمّد مضايقتها ... رجاءً "
سامر قال :
" إياك ! "
دانة نقلت بصرها بين الاثنين ثم قالت :
" لا تخشيا على مدللتكما الصغيرة ! "
و التفتت نحو و قالت :
" ألقي عليك المسؤولية كاملة ! "
أنا وجدت الثلاثة يحملقون بي بمختلف التعبيرات المتقلبة على أوجههم ...
قلت بتردد :
" لا تقلقوا ... سيسير كل شيء على ما يرام ... "
بينما أنا في الداخل شديد القلق ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
أنا مستاءة بشكل لا يمكنكم تصوّره !
سأتزوج بعد ثلاثة أسابيع من سامر ، فيما يقف وليد إلى جانبي ليعتني بي أثناء ابتعاد أمي عني ...
ثلاثة أمور جعلتني في غاية التوتر خصوصا هذا اليوم ، و آخر شيء كنت لأتقبله هو كلمات السخرية من دانة التي ترددها منتقدة إياي ...
لم أحتمل كل ذلك و بدأت بالبكاء بشكل غريب !
هم يجلسون الآن معا يودعون بعضهم البعض و أنا قابعة هنا أبلل المناديل بالدموع المالحة المتدفقة بغزارة ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أريد أن أبقى مع والديّ قبل رحيلهما !
ليت وليد يختفي !
ليتني أنا من يختفي !
ليتكم أنتم أيضا تختفون !
سمعت صوت والدتي تناديني ، من خلف الباب المغلق ...
" نعم أمي "
والدتي فتحت الباب و دخلت قبل أن تدع لي الفرصة لمسح دموعي ، و التي و إن مسحتها لا أسهل عليها من أن ترى آثارها مطبوعة على وجهي ...
أمي نظرت إلى بقلق و حيرة و قالت :
" و بعد ؟؟ ما نهاية حكايتك هذه ؟؟ ما بك يا رغد أخبريني ؟؟ "
" لا شيء أمي "
" إذن ... لم تحبسين نفسك في غرفتك و تسبحين في بركة الدموع هذه ؟؟ "
قلت بانفعال :
" لا شيء أمي لا شيء ... لا شيء ... لا شيء ... "
و انخرطت في البكاء باستسلام ...
لم أقاوم أو أواري أي دمعة تحدتني بالظهور ... بكيت بحرقة ... لم أعهدها من قبل ... لم أكن أشعر بمثل هذه الأشياء تتحرك في صدري قبل الآن ... لكنني أشعر الآن بصرخة كبيرة تود الانطلاق رغما عني ... إنني منهارة و أريد من يواسيني ...
من يسندني ... من يساعدني ... من ينقذني مما أنا مقبلة عليه ...
من ؟
من ؟؟
أمي أقبلت نحوي ، و مسحت بيدها الحنونة على رأسي و ربتت على كتفي بلطف
قالت :
" بنيتي ... أخبريني ما بك ... إنني قلقة عليك و لا أريد السفر قبل أن أطمئن ... ما بك ؟؟ مم أنت مستاءة ؟ "
أنظر إلى أمي ، فأرى في عينيها عالما كبيرا محيرا ... أرى فيها أكواما من القلق و الخوف ... و الخشية و الاضطراب ...
ليتك يا أمي تدخلين إلى أعماقي و ترين بنفسك ...
أترين يا أمي ؟؟
إنني لا أريد أن تسافري و تتركيني ...
أيقلقك ذلك ؟؟
إنني لا أريد الزواج من سامر ...
أيفجعك ذلك ؟؟
إنني أريد أن استعيد وليد ...
أيذهلك ذلك ؟؟
إنني أريد أن تعود أمي للحياة ...
أيقتلك ذلك ؟؟
إنني أموت ببطء يا والدتي ...
أيرضيك ذلك ؟؟
أموت و أنا لم أحي َ بعد ...
لم أولد بعد !
أترين كل ذلك يا أمي ؟؟
" لا شيء أمي ... لا شيء ... "
برقت دموع في عيني والدتي لتأثرها بحالتي هذه ، و الدموع في عين أمي هي شيء لا أحتمله مطلقا... مطلقا
مسحت دموعي بسرعة و قلت :
" أمي ... لا شيء صدقيني ، أنا فقط متأثرة لسفركما ، فهي أول مرة في حياتي تبتعدان فيها عني ... لا أتصور حياتي بدونكما "
والدتي ضمتني إلى صدرها و قالت :
" ستعيشين حياتك بسعادة و راحة مرضية ... لا تقلقي ... فابني سيعتني بك جيدا كما نفعل نحن ... الله قسم هكذا "
رفعت رأسي و نظرت إليها بشيء من الحيرة ... فكلماتها بدت غامضة ، فقالت هي:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*" و الآن عزيزتي ... ألن تأتي لمجالسة والدك ؟ إن هي إلا فترة قصيرة ثم نسافر ! "
أجبت بإذعان :
" بلى "
و استدركت :
" وليد معكم ؟؟ "
قالت :
" بالتأكيد ... "
طبعا هو معهم ! أين يمكن أن يكون ؟؟
أخذت حجابي و سرت نحو المرآة لارتدائه ، و هالني منظر عيني الحمراوين و جفوني المتورمة !
تركت الحجاب جانبا و مضيت لأغسل وجهي ...
عندما خرجت من دورة المياه وجدت أمي تنتظرني ...
قالت :
" هيا عزيزتي ... "
ارتديت حجابي على عجل و أقبلت نحوها ...
قالت :
" سيسير كل شيء على ما يرام ، و إن احتجت شيئا لا تترددي في طلبه من دانة أو وليد أو سامر ... سنبقى على اتصال دائم "
بعدها ذهبنا إلى غرفة المعيشة ...
كانوا جميعهم مندمجين في الأحاديث المختلفة ، و ما أن رأونا حتى قال سامر :
" تعالي رغد ! كنا نوصي الكبير و العروس بك خيرا ! "
والدي قال موجها حديثه إلي و هو يبتسم بابتهاج :
" أهلا بالعزيزة المدللة ! تعالي و اجلسي قرب أبيك ليرتوي منك قبل السفر "
سرت ُ كالآلة نحو المقعد الذي يجلس عليه أبي و جلست إلى جواره ، ففتح ذراعه و أحاطني بها ...
قال :
" ما بك صغيرتي ؟ على الوجبات لست معنا ، و في الجلسات لا تشركينا ! ألن تشتاقي لشيبتي هذه ؟؟ "
سامر ضحك ، و دانة نظرت إلى السقف باستنكار ... و أمي ابتسمت ، أما الكائن الأخير فلم ألتفت نحوه لأعرف ما فعل !
قلت :
" بلى ... كثيرا جدا ! خذاني معكما ! "
قال سامر مداعبا :
" و أنا أيضا ! "
قالت دانة :
" ماذا عنّي ؟؟ "
قلت :
" نتركك مع المغرور ! "
ضحك من ضحك ، أما صوت وليد ـ و الذي كان خفيفا و مع هذا تمكنت مجسات أذني من التقاطه ـ فجاء في الكلمتين التاليتين :
" تقصدينني أنا ؟؟ "
و أجبرني سؤاله على الالتفات إليه ...
لقد كان ينظر إلي بغرابة ...
لم أرد عليه ، بل التفت إلى أبي
و دانة تولت الإيضاح بنفسها إذ قالت :
" بل تقصد خطيبي ... فهي لا تطيقه و تنعته بالمغرور دوما "
الآن أنا التفت إلى دانة و قلت بصوت حاد :
" على الأقل ... خير من الكذابين "
بعض الصمت خيم علينا لبعض الوقت ...
و بعض الندم شعرت ُ به لبعض الوقت !
قال أبي :
" و من الكذابون بعد يا ترى ؟؟ "
قلت :*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" بعض معارفي يا أبي ! لا يطاقون ! ... "
و الآن تكلم وليد و قال :
" المغرورون ، و الكذابون ، و الخونة كذلك ... كلهم لا يطاقون ! "
التفت إلى وليد و قلت :
" من تقصد ؟؟ "
قال :
" بعض معارفي يا ابنة عمي ... لا يطاقون ! "
بدا كل هذا سخف ! أليس كذلك ؟؟
قال سامر :
" دعونا من هذا ... و لنعد إلى موضوعنا .. لدينا عروسان ، بالتالي موكبا زفاف ... أبي و وليد ، من سيقود موكب من ؟؟ دعونا نحدد الآن "
قلت أنا بسرعة :
" أنا أريد أبي "
التفت سامر نحو دانة و قال :
" إذن أنت مع وليد "
دانة نظرت إلى وليد و قالت :
" إذن يجب أن تستأجر سيارة فخمة من أجلي ! أفخم من سيارة سامر ! "
والدتي ضحكت و قالت :
" يا لتفكيركن العجيب يا فتيات هذا الزمن ! "
قالت دانة :
" لن أقبل بسيارة قديمة كهذه ! "
و وجهت كلامها إلى وليد قائلة :
" لم لا تستبدل سيارتك يا وليد ؟؟ لقد عثى عليها الدهر ! "
قال وليد :
" سأفعل ... عندما تتحسن الأحوال ! "
الأحوال بالتأكيد يقصد بها الأحوال المادية !
و لكن هل ابن عمي هذا ضئيل المال ؟؟ ألم يذهب للدراسة في الخارج ؟ لا بد أن لديه شهادة عظيمة تمكنه من احتلال وظيفة مرموقة ... ذات دخل محترم !
مثل سامر !
لا أدري ما كان يقصد بتحسن الأحوال هذه !
وليد قال :
" أ لديك دراسة هذه الفترة ؟ "
طبعا كان يقصدني ! لكنني تظاهرت بأنني لم أنتبه !
لذا قال والدي :
" نعم لمدة خمسة أيام قبل إجازة العيد ... ، ستأخذها للجامعة خلال هذه الأيام "
قال وليد :
" حسنا ، أهناك أي تغيير في مواعيدك ؟؟ "
الكل ينظر إلي بانتظار جوابي !
قلت بنفور :
" لا ، و لكنني أفكر في عدم الذهاب هذه الأيام "
قال وليد :
" لم ؟؟ "
قلت باستياء :
" ليس من شأنك "
بعض الصمت سكن الغرفة تلاه صوت أبي :
" لم لا تودين الذهاب رغد ؟؟ "
قلت :
" لا أريد ترك دانة وحيدة معظم النهار "
دانة نظرت إلي بتشكك و قالت :
" لا تكترثي بشأني ! سأقضي الوقت في إعداد الطعام و العناية بالمنزل ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ثم أضافت بجرأة :
" و التنزه مع نوّار ! "
قالت أمي :
" على ذكر الطعام ... ماذا عن كعكتك يا دانة ؟؟ "
قامت دانة و قالت :
" آه نعم ... سأحضرها لكم الآن ... "
و ذهبت إلى المطبخ ، فقمت أنا و لحقت بها ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
عادت دانة و رغد بعد قليل تحملان الكعكة و كؤوس العصير ... و قامتا بتوزيعها علينا جميعا ...
الذي آلمني هو أنها ـ أي صغيرتي رغد ـ كانت تعاملني بنفور شديد ... حتى أنها حين جاء دوري لأخذ كأس عصيري لم تدع لي المجال لأخذه ، بل أمسكت هي به و وضعته على المنضدة الماثلة أمامي بسرعة كادت تدلق محتوياته فوقها !
كانت الكعكة لذيذة جدا ... قلت :
" ما ألذها ! سلمت يداك يا دانة ! أنت ماهرة "
قالت دانة بزهو :
" شكرا يا أخي ، سترى ! سأذيقك أصنافا لذيذة من الحلويات فأنا ماهرة في إعدادها ! "
قلت :
" عظيم ! فأنا أحب الحلويات ! "
و التفت نحو رغد و قلت :
" و أنت ؟؟ "
رغد رفعت بصرها عن قطعة الكعك التي بين يديها ببطء ، و نظرت إلي بنفاذ صبر و قالت :
" أنا لا أحب الحلويات "
قلت :
" أقصد ماذا ستذيقيننا من صنع يدك ؟؟"
لم يبد على رغد أنها تريد تباديل الأحاديث معي ... قالت بضجر :
" لا شيء ... "
قالت دانة :
" إنها كسولة ! لا تحب الطهو و لا تجيده ! لا أعرف كيف ستتولى مسؤولية بيتها المستقبلي ! مسكين سامر ! "
ضحك سامر و قال :
" سأعود لأمي كلما قرصني الجوع ! "
و أخذ الجميع يضحكون عدانا أنا و هي ...
قالت دانة و هي تضحك :
" أو صبّر معدتك بالبطاطا المقلية المقرمشة ! "
و استمروا في الضحك بمرح ...
رغد وقفت الآن بغضب و قالت :
" أنتم تسخرون مني "
الجميع توقف عن الضحك ، و نظروا إليها باهتمام ... كانت منفعلة ...
قال سامر :
" لا عزيزتي نحن نمزح فقط ! "
قالت :
" بل تسخرون مني "
و توجم وجهها بما يوحي بدموع على وشك الانهمار ...
وقفت أنا و قلت :
" معذرة ... صغيرتي "
" أنت أسكت ... آخر من يُسمح له بالكلام "
صعقت بهذا الرد الجارح و علاني الصمت العميق ...
الجو صار مشحونا بتيارات متعارضة متضاربة ، و النظرات أخذت تصطدم ببعضها محدثا فرقعة !
و الآن ؟؟
خرجت رغد مسرعة من الغرفة في غضب و استياء ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*بقينا بعد خروجها بعض الوقت صامتين منصتين لفرقعة نظراتنا الحائرة !
وقف سامر هاما باللحاق بها ، ألا أن أمي طلبت منه أن يلتزم مكانه ...
" دعوها فهي اليوم في مزاج شديد التعكر "
قالت هذا أمي ، فعقبت دانة :
" اليوم فقط ؟؟ بل كل يوم ! لا أدري ما ذا جرى لهذه الفتاة مؤخرا ! "
كنت أنا لا أزال واقفا أنظر ناحية الباب ...
قالت أمي :
" اجلس بني ! "
فجلست على طرف المعقد مشدود العضلات ... على أهبة النهوض !
تنهد أبي و قال أبي :
" أمرها يقلقني "
قالت أمي :
" و أنا كذلك ، لست ُ مطمئنة للسفر و تركها ! "
قالت دانة :
" خذاها معكما ! أنا لا أطيق تصرفاتها هذه ! "
أبي التفت إلي و قال :
" احرص في التعامل معها ... كن حليما ... "
قالت دانة :
" إنها لا تزال غاضبة منك ! كان الله في عونك على مراسها هذا ! "
بعد قليل آن أوان مغادرة والدي و سامر ، الذي سينقلهما إلى المطار ثم يذهب إلى شقته في المدينة الأخرى ...
أخذت أحمل الحقائب و أنقلها إلى سيارة أخي ، و عندما انتهيت من وضع الحقيبة الأخيرة و دخلت المنزل وجدت والدتي تقف عند الباب الداخلي ...
قالت :
" أعطاك الله العافية يا بني "
" عافاك الله أماه "
هممت بالدخول ألا أن أمي أمسكت بذراعي و استوقفتني ...
" وليد "
نظرت إليها بحيرة ... قلت :
" نعم أمي ؟؟ "
أمي تحدثت بصوت منخفض ، و بنبرة جدية ... و تعبيرات قلقة ، قالت :
" انتبه لرغد جيدا يا بني "
تعجبت ! قلت :
" بالطبع أمي ! "
أمي بدا المزيد من القلق جليا على وجهها و قالت :
" كنا سنؤجل حجنا للعام التالي لكن ... كتبه الله لنا هذا العام ... هكذا قضت الظروف يا بني "
و هذا زادني حيرة !
قالت :
" لو أن الظروف سارت على غير ذلك ... لكانت الأوضاع مختلفة الآن ... لكنه قضاء الله يا ولدي ... سأدعوه في بيته العظيم بأن يعوّضك خيرا مما فاتك ...
فلنحمده على ما قسم و أعطى "
قلت :
" الـ ... حمد لله على كل شيء ... أمي أنت ِ تلمحين لشيء معين ؟؟ "
قالت :
" لم تتغير هي عمّا تركتها عليه قبل سنين ... كما لم تتغير أنت ... "
ثم أضافت :
" ألا أن الظروف هي التي تغيرت ... و أصبح لكل منكما طريقه ... "
توهج وجهي منفعلا مع كلمات أمي و الحقيقة الصارخة أمامي ...
لم أستطع البنس ببنت شفة أمام نظرات أمي التي كشفت بواطن نفسي ...
قالت :*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

" اعتن بها كما يعتني أي شقيق بشقيقته ... كما تعتني بدانة ، و ادع معي الله أن يسعدهم هم الثلاثة ، و أنت معهم "
في هذه اللحظة فتح الباب و ظهر بقية أفراد عائلتي بما فيهم رغد ، و خرجوا واحدا تلو الآخر ... و اجتمعنا قرب بعضنا البعض في وداع مؤلم جدا ...
بالنسبة لي ، فقد اعتدت فراق أحبتي و جمدت عيناي عن أي دموع
أما البقية فقد كانت الدموع تغرق مشاعرهم ...
كلمات أمي ...
و كلمات أبي كذلك
و توصيتهما الشديدة على الفتاتين
و خصوصا رغد ، جعلتني أشعر بالخوف ...
فهل أنا أهل لتحمل مسؤولية هذا البيت و من به في حين غياب والدي ّ ؟؟
و هل هي مسؤولية خطرة تقتضي منهما كل هذه التوصيات و التنبيهات ؟؟
خرج الثلاثة ، فعدنا نحن الثلاثة إلى الداخل ... و قضيت وقتا لا بأس أراقب دموع الفتاتين ...
كنا نجلس في غرفة المعيشة ... و الحزن يخيم على الأجواء فشعرت بالضيق
قمت بتشغيل التلفاز فرأيت مشهدا مريعا لآثار قصف تعرضت له إحدى المدن هذا اليوم ... فزاد ذلك ضيقي ...
كم كنت مرتاحا هانئا في مزرعة نديم !
ليتني أعود إلى هناك !
قلت ـ في محاولة لتغيير الأجواء و طرد الكآبة ـ
" ما رأيكما بالذهاب في نزهة بالسيارة ؟؟ "
دانة تفهمت و قدّرت الأمر ، فقالت :
" نعم يا ليت ! هيا بنا "
نظرت إلى رغد أنتظر جوابها ، لكنها ظلت صامتة ...
قلت :
" ما رأيك ؟ "
قالت بصوت حاد و نبرة جافة مزعجة :
" لا أريد الذهاب لأي مكان "
دانة قالت :
" إذن سنذهب و أنت ابقي هنا "
رغد بسرعة التفتت إلى دانة و قالت :
" تتركاني وحدي ؟؟ "
قالت دانة :
" ما نصنع معك ؟؟ أنا بحاجة لبعض الهواء المنعش ... أما أن تأتي معنا أو ابقي مخنوقة وحدك "
وقفت رغد منفعلة و قالت :
" كان علي ّ أن أذهب معهما ... كم كنت غبية ... ليتني ألحق بهما الآن "
وقفت أنا و حاولت تهدئة الوضع فقلت :
" لا بأس ... سنؤجل نزهتنا لوقت لاحق ... لا تنزعجي هكذا صغيرتي "
رغد التفتت نحوي بعصبية و قالت صارخة :
" لا شأن لك أنت بي ... مفهوم ؟؟ لا تظن أنك أصبحت مسؤولا عني ... لا تزعج نفسك في تمثيل دور المعتني فهذا لم يعد يناسبك ... يا كذّاب "
اللهم استعنا بك على الشقاء !
ذهبت الصغيرة الغاضبة إلى غرفتها ... و بقيت مع دانة التي بدت مستاءة جدا من تصرف رغد ... اقترحت عليها بعد ذلك الجلوس في الفناء الخارجي فرحبت بالفكرة
خرجنا معا و جلسنا على المقاعد القريبة من الشجرة ... و بدأنا نتحدث عن أمور شتى ...
أخبرت دانة عن مزرعة صديق لي قمت بزيارتها مؤخرا و أعجبتني ... و عن متفرقات من حياتي ... ألا أنني لم أشر إلى السجن ، و لا ما يتعلق به ...
شقيقتي بدت متلهفة لمعرفة كل شيء عني ! و كأنها اكتشفت فجأة أن لديها شقيق يستحق الاهتمام و الفخر !
اعتقد أنها كانت تنظر إلي بإعجاب و فخر بالفعل !
بعد مدة حضرت رغد ...
كانت عيناها حمراوين ...
قالت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" دانة ، مكالمة لك "
أجابت دانة :
" من ؟؟ "
قالت رغد :
" من غيره ؟ خطيبك المبجل "
دانة نهضت بسرور و استأذنت للدخول ...
و لحقت بها رغد بعد ثوان ، و بقيت وحيدا إلى أن سمعت ُ الآذان يرفع ...
دخلت ُ بعدها و استعددت للخروج لتأدية الصلاة في المسجد المجاور . كانت دانة في غرفتها أما رغد فأظنها في غرفة المعيشة !
خرجت إلى الفناء و فيما أنا أعبره نحو البوابة الخارجية سمعت صوت نافذة يفتح و نداء باسمي
" وليد "
التفت نحو الصوت فإذا بها رغد تطل من النافذة المشرفة على الفناء و تقول :
" إلى أين تذهب ؟؟ "
قلت :
" إلى المسجد "
قالت :
" ستتركنا وحدنا ؟؟ "
حرت في أمري !
قلت :
" هل هناك مشكلة ؟؟ سأصلي و أعود فورا ... تعالي و أوصدي البابين ... "
وافتني بعد قليل و وقفت عند البوابة و بيدها المفتاح .
قالت :
" لا تتأخر "
قلت :
" حسنا "
و عندما عدت بعد أداء الصلاة كانت هي من فتح الباب لي ...
قدّمت لي مفتاحين و قالت :
" هذا لبوابة السور و هذا للباب الداخلي ، احتفظ بهما "
" شكرا لك "
تولت رغد قاصدة دخول المنزل فناديتها
" رغد "
التفتت إلي ، و قالت بنفس ضائقة :
" نعم ؟؟ "
قلت :
" أما زلت ِ غاضبة مني ؟؟ كيف لي أن أكسب عفوك ؟؟ "
قالت :
" لا يفرق الأمر معي شيئا "
و همّت بالانصراف ، قلت :
" لكنه يفرق معي كثيرا "
توقفت و قالت :
" حقا ؟؟ "
" نعم بالتأكيد ... "
" هذا شأنك ... لا دخل لي به "
و انصرفت ...
الواضح أنني سألاقي وقتا عصيبا ... كان الله في عوني ...
بعد ساعات ، أعدت دانة مائدة العشاء و لم تشاركنا رغد فيه ... لقد مضت الليلة الأولى من ليالي تولي ّ مسؤولية هذا المنزل على هذه الحال ..
في الصباح التالي كنت أجلس مع دانة في المطبخ ، و رغد على ما يبدو لا تزال نائمة ...
قلت :
" أخبريني دانة ... كيف أقدم المساعدة ؟؟ فأنا أجهل الأمور المنزلية ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ضحكت دانة و قالت :
" لا تهتم ! أنا أستطيع تولي الأمور وحدي ! "
" أرغب في المساعدة فأنا بلا شاغل ! أخبريني فقط بما علي فعله ! "
و باشرت المساعدة في أعمال المنزل !
ليس الأمر سيئا كما قد يظنه البعض ، كما أنه ليس من تخصص النساء فقط !
كنت أرتب الأواني في أرففها الخاصة حين دخلت رغد إلى المطبخ ...
كانت دانة آنذاك تفتش في محتويات الثلاجة ...
قالت رغد :
" صباح الخير "
التفتنا لها و رددنا التحية . الحمد لله ، تبدو أكثر هدوءا هذا الصباح !
قالت دانة :
" تناولنا فطورنا قبلك ! "
قالت رغد :
" غير مهم "
قالت دانة و هي لا تزال تقلب بصرها في محتويات الثلاجة :
" إنني حائرة ما أطهو للغذاء اليوم !؟ ماذا تودان ؟؟ "
و نظرت باتجاهي ، فقلت :
" أي شيء ! كما يحلو لك "
ثم نظرت باتجاه رغد و سألتها :
" ما ذا تقترحين ؟؟ "
قالت رغد :
" لا شيء "
" لا شيء ؟؟ "
" لا تعملي لي حسابا فأنا حين أرغب بشيء سأصنعه بنفسي "
قالت دانة بعد تنهد :
" أما زلت ِ على ذلك ! أف ٍ منك ! "
رغد انسحبت فورا من المطبخ ...
وضعت أنا الأواني في أماكنها و قلت لدانة :
" دانة ... لا تكوني فظة معها ! "
" أنا يا وليد ؟؟ ألا ترى كيف ترد علي بنفس مشمئزة ؟؟ "
" لكن .. أرجوك لا تعامليها بخشونة .. لحين عودة والدي ّ .. "
" لا تقلق . لن مضت ساعات و الفتاة حبيسة غرفتها ... الأمر ضايقني كثيرا ... و قبل ذهابي لتأدية صلاة الظهر في المسجد طلبت من دانة أن تذهب لتفقدها ، و عندما عادت سألتها عنها فقالت :
" لم تفتح لي الباب ! عنيدة ! "
الأمر زاد من قلقي و خوفي ... و بعدما عدت ، سألتها عنها فكررت الإجابة ذاتها ...
" حسنا ... سوف ... سوف أحاول التحدث معها ... أيمكنني ذلك ؟؟ "
" حاول وليد !علك تحرز نجاحا ! "
ذهبت بعد تردد ، و طرقت باب غرفتها ...
" هذا أنا وليد "
لم ترد علي ... شعرت بخوف ... فعدت أطرق الباب طرقا أقوى و أنادي :
" رغد ... صغيرتي هل أنت بخير ؟؟ "
و لما لم تجب أصابني الجنون ... ماذا لو أن مكروها قد حل بها و نحن لا نعلم ؟؟
طرقته الآن بقوة و عصبية ...
" رغد افتحي الباب أرجوك ... "
كدت أفقد السيطرة على نفسي لو لم ينفتح الباب في اللحظة الأخيرة !
ظهرت رغد ... و راعني المظهر الذي كانت عليه ...
كيف لي أن أتحمل رؤية ذلك ؟؟
صغيرتي أنا ... مدللتي الغالية ... تتبعثر دموعها الغالية سدى لتشربها المناديل ... و ينتهي مصيرها إلى سلة المهملات ؟؟
" ماذا تريد ؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قالت بصوت حزين مخنوق ... التف حول عنقي أنا و خنقني حتى الموت ...
قلت :
" ما بك صغيرتي ؟؟ "
قالت و تعبيرات وجهها تزداد حزنا و كآبة :
" ماذا تريد قل لي ؟؟ "
قلت :
" صغيرتي ... أريد أن تتوقفي عن البكاء و الحزن أرجوك ... أنا قلق عليك "
قالت :
" قلق علي ؟ "
" نعم يا رغد ... "
" و لم ؟ هل يهمك أمري ؟؟ "
" و هل هذا سؤال ؟ طبعا يهمني ! لم أنا هنا الآن ؟؟ "
" لأن والدي طلب منك ذلك ، و وجدت نفسك مضطرا للحضور . لم تكن لتحضر لأجل أحد ... خصوصا فتاة غبية تصدّق قسم الكذّابين و تُستغفل بكأس بوضا يشتريه لها رجل مثلك ليلهيها بها قبل الرحيل "
صعقت لسماعي كلماتها ...
قفزت الدموع من عينيها قفزا و قالت و هي آخذه في البكاء بانفعال :
" تسخر مني ؟؟ أتظنني تلك الطفلة اليتيمة الوحيدة التي تخليت عنها قبل سنين و هي في أحوج الأوقات إليك ؟؟ "
" رغد "
" أسكت ... ! "
صمت ، و أنا في قلبي صرخة لو أطلقتها لحطمت زجاج المنزل ...
" لا تدعي القلق علي يا كذاّب ... لا أريدك أن تعتني بي ... فلدي خطيب يهتم لأمري و يحرص علي ... أفضل منك .... أليس هذا هو كلامك ؟ يا ابن عمّي الكذّاب ؟؟ "
لا إراديا رفعت يدي و ضربت الباب بقوة و انفعال من فرط الغضب ...
عندها ، توقفت رغد عن الكلام و عن البكاء أيضا ... و نظرت إلي بفزع ...
كانت النار تتأجج في صدري و لو لم أمسك أعصابي ، لكنت أحرقت المنزل بمن فيه
قلت بعصبية لم أملك إخفاءها :
" لا تتحدثي معي بهذه الطريقة ثانية يا رغد ... فهمت ؟؟ "
رغد كانت تبدو مذعورة و تنظر إلي بدهشة ...
قلت :
" إنك لا تعرفين شيئا ... لا تقلبي علي ّ المواجع و دعي هذه الأيام تمر بسلام ... أتسمعين ؟؟ "
و أوليتها ظهري و انصرفت عنها ...
جلست في الردهة ... و جلست معي و تحديدا في رأسي كلمات رغد الأخيرة ...
( لدي خطيب يهتم لأمري و يحرص علي أفضل منك )
تبا لك يا سامر !
بعد نصف ساعة رأيت رغد تعبر الردهة ... في طريقها إلى المطبخ ...
ألقت علي ّ نظرة غريبة ، ثم تابعت سيرها ...
لحقت بها أنا بعد قليل ، فرأيتها تقشر البطاطا و تقطعها ... كانت دانة قد انتهت من إعداد المائدة ...
قالت :
" الغذاء جاهز ... تفضل وليد "
رافقت دانة و أنا أسير ببطء و تردد ... إلى غرفة المائدة حيث الوجبة اللذيذة التي أعدتها ...
" قل لي ما رأيك ؟؟ "
" أنت ماهرة يا دانة ! محظوظ هو نوّار ! "
ابتسمت بخجل و قالت :
" شكرا لك ... "
ثم قالت :
" على فكرة دعاني للعشاء في مطعم هذه الليلة ! "
" جميل ! "
ثم استدركت و قلت :
" ماذا قلت ؟؟ للعشاء في مطعم ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" نعم "
" و ... نحن ؟؟ "
قالت :
" هل تودان مرافقتنا ؟؟ "
ابتسمت و قلت :
" لا ، لا أقصد .. لكن .. "
" آه فهمت ! لا تقلق ! سأعد لكما طعاما قبل انصرافي ! "
" أوه لم أقصد هذا دانة ! إن ذهبت ستبقى رغد وحدها ! "
دانه رفعت نظرها نحو السقف لتفكر ، ثم قالت :
" لكن غدا السبت و سوف تنام مبكرة ! أنت من ستظل وحيدا ! "
" لا يفرق الأمر معي كثيرا ... "
فلطالما عشت وحيدا ... لا تشاركني أيامي سوى الهموم و الذكريات ...
" فيم شردت أخي ؟ "
سألتني دانة حين رأتني سارحا ... قلت :
" دانة ... اذهبي و استدعي رغد لتجلس معنا "
" لن تفعل ! أعرفها ! "
" إذن ... دعينا نذهب نحن إليها ! "
و قرنت القول بالعمل !
رفعت الطبق الرئيسي و حملته إلى المطبخ ، و وضعته وسط الطاولة ... بينما رغد تجلس على أحد المقاعد و تأكل أصابع البطاطا من طبق أمامها
حين رأتني نظرت إلي بدهشة ، فقلت :
" أنا أيضا أحب البطاطا المقلية ! هل لي بمشاركتك ؟؟ "
و للمرة الأولى منذ عودتي للمنزل أرى ابتسامة على وجهها ـ و إن كانت ابتسامة سطحية ...
جلست على أحد المقاعد ، فقرّبت هي طبق البطاطا مني و تناولت بعضها ...
أقبلت دانة تحمل بقية الأطباق و ترتبها أمامنا واحدا بعد الآخر ...
صحيح أن رغد لم تشاركنا طعامنا و لا حتى الحديث ألا أنها على الأقل شاركتنا المائدة ، و التنظيف أيضا !
بعد عدة ساعات حضر نوّار و جالسته بعض الوقت قبل أن يخرج هو و دانه للاستمتاع بسهرة خاصة ...
نوّار شخص مغرور بالفعل و اتفق مع رغد في حكمها عليه !
بعدما خرجت دانة أدركت أنني أصبحت في البيت منفردا مع رغد !
هي كانت تجلس في غرفتها منذ ساعات ، و أنا أتجول في المنزل بملل لا أجد ما أفعله ... !
رن الهاتف فأسرعت إليه ... لأشغل نفسي به ... كنت انتظر اتصالا من والدي لكن الذي اتصل هو آخر شخص كنت أود سماع صوته ... أخي سامر !
سأل عن أحوالنا و ما إلى ذلك ، ثم طلب مني أن استدعي رغد ...
ألكم أن تتصوروا ذلك ؟؟
أستدعي رغد لكي يتبادل الأحاديث معها هو ...
رغد لم تكن تملك هاتفا في غرفتها لذلك حين أخبرتها أتت معي و جلست في نفس الغرفة تتحدث معه !
في وضع كهذا ، فإنه لمن اللياقة و الذوق أن أنصرف ... لكنني لم أرغب في الانصراف ...
بل على العكس ... استرققت السمع عمدا لأعرف ما يدور بينهما من أحاديث ...
" ذهبت مع خطيبها و تركتني وحدي ! لكنني كنت أدرس ، و بعد قليل سآوي للنوم ... لا تقلق علي عزيزي "
عزيزي ؟؟
عزيزي ؟؟
لا يمكنني تحمل المزيد ... ألقيت بالصحيفة التي كنت أتظاهر بقراءتها و نهضت مستاءً و ذهبت إلى غرفة سامر ، و ذرعتها جيئة و ذهابا حتى صدّعت أرضها !
تناولت إحدى السجائر ـ و التي كنت على وشك الإقلاع عنها ـ و خرجت من الغرفة ، و من المنزل ، إلى الفناء الخارجي رغبة في التدخين ...
إلى أن تنتهي الأيام المتبقية لي في هذا المنزل فإنني بالتأكيد سأتدهور و أعود إلى الصفر ...
سمعت الباب يفتح بعد خروجي ببرهة ... و أتت رغد
" إلى أين تذهب ؟؟ "
التفت إليها و قلت :
" ليس لأي مكان ... سأدخن هنا فقط "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قالت :
" لا تخرج وليد ، أنا وحدي "
وحدك ؟ أليس ( عزيزك ) معك ؟؟ عودي إليه !
" أعرف "
توقعت بعد ذلك أن تعود للداخل لإتمام مكالمتها ، لكنها على العكس من ذلك خرجت و وقفت قرب الباب ... تراقبني !
قالت :
" يجب أن أخلد للنوم الآن ... أغادر عند السابعة و النصف صباحا "
" حسنا . اطمئني ، سأنهض في الوقت المناسب "
صمتت قليلا ، ثم قالت :
" ألن تنام الآن ؟؟ "
" لا ! لا يزال الوقت مبكرا بالنسبة لي ، كما و أنني سأنتظر دانة ... اذهبي أنت "
و ظلت واقفة مكانها ...
و حين رأت علامات التعجب فوق رأسي قالت :
" ألن تأتي معي ؟؟ "
" إلى أين ؟؟ "
" إلى الداخل "
" سأبقى هنا لبعض الوقت ! "
و لم أر منها أي بادرة تشير إلى أنها تعتزم الدخول !
" ما المشكلة ؟؟ "
" لا تخرج وليد رجاء ً "
" لا أنوي الخروج أبدا ... "
" إذن أدخل "
يا لهذه الفتاة ! ألم تعد تصدقني أبدا ؟؟ أم تظن أنني سأرحل و أتركها و دانة هكذا ؟؟
تخلصت من سيجارتي ، و دخلت معها . هي ذهبت للنوم و أنا بقيت أشاهد التلفاز لساعتين ، حتى عادت دانة من سهرتها !
" وليد سأذهب و نوّار غدا لشراء بعض حاجيات منزلنا عصرا و قد أغيب حتى الليل "
" و رغد ؟؟ تتركينها وحدها ؟؟ "
" لا ! أتركها معك ! "
في صباح اليوم التالي نهضت باكرا و استعددت لمرافقة رغد إلى الجامعة ...
كنت في المطبخ و قد أعددت بعض الشاي و جعلت أحتسيه ببطء .. و أراقب عقربي الساعة اللذين يقتربان من السابعة و النصف ...
و أخيرا ظهرت رغد !
أهناك أجمل من أن تستقبل صباحك برؤية وجوه من تحب ؟؟
قلت :
" صباح الخير ... صغيرتي "
ردت بشيء من الخجل ... !
قلت :
" أأ ... أ نذهب الآن أم .. ترغبين بتناول الفطور ؟؟ "
نظرت رغد نحو إبريق الشاي الذي أعددته ، و قالت :
" هل من مزيد ؟؟ "
قلت متوترا :
" نعم ، أعتقد ، أجل ... تفضلي "
و أنا في خشية من ألا يعجبها طعم الشاي البسيط الذي أعددته !
سكبت لها قليلا منه في أحد الأكواب و رشفت منه قليلا
لم يظهر على وجهها أي استياء
الحمد لله ! فشايي مقبول الطعم !
و بعدها شربت المقدار كاملا ، ثم غادرنا المنزل
الجو كان منعشا جدا و من خلال نوافذ السيارة النصف مفتوحة تتسلل تيارات الهواء الباردة عابثة بشعري !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

رغد كانت تجلس خلفي ملتزمة الصمت ... و رغم برودة الجو ، ألا أن مجرد وجودها في الصورة يكفي لجعل الحريق ينشب في داخلي ....
في عصر ذلك اليوم و بعدما خرجت دانة مع خطيبها بقينا وحدنا في المنزل ، هي في غرفتها كالعادة ، و أنا لا أجد ما أفعله !
شعرت بملل شديد و أجريت عدة مكالمات مع بعض معارفي من أجل تمضية الوقت ألا أن الساعات مرت بطيئة جدا ...
لم لا أخرج في نزهة بسيطة ... و آخذها معي ؟؟
أتراها ترحب بذلك ؟؟
أ أكون مجنونا إن طلبت ُ هذا ؟؟
لم لا أجرّب ؟!
ذهبت إلى غرفتها و طرقت الباب ، و بعد قليل فتحته ...
" هل أنت مشغولة ؟؟ "
" أهناك شيء ؟؟ "
" كنت ... أرغب بالخروج للتنزه لبعض الوقت و شراء بعض الحاجيات "
و بدا على وجهها الاعتراض و قالت بسرعة :
" و تتركني وحدي ؟؟ "
قلت :
" لا ، لا ... أصطحبك معي ... إن كنت لا تمانعين ؟ "
ترددت رغد قليلا ثم قالت :
" حسنا و لكن لفترة قصيرة فأنا أريد أن أذاكر "
" نعم ، لساعة لا أكثر "
و خرجنا معا ...
حينما مررت قرب إحدى الصيدليات أوقفت سيارتي و هممت بالنزول قائلا :
" سأشتري بعض الأشياء و أعود سريعا "
رغد فتحت الباب مباشرة و هي تقول :
" سآتي معك "
قلت :
" لن أتأخر ! "
قالت :
" ليكن ، سآتي معك "
كنت أنوي شراء ما نفذ من أدويتي ، و بعض الأشياء الأخرى ...
تجولت بالسيارة على الشوارع الداخلية للمدينة ... و مررنا بعدة محلات و متاجر ...
سألتها بعد ذلك عما إذا كانت ترغب في شراء أي شيء ، أجابت بالنفي ، قلت :
" و لا حتى ... بعض البوضا ؟؟ "
قالت :
" البوضا ثانية ؟؟ لم ؟ هل قررت الرحيل هذه الليلة ؟؟ "
انزعجت من كلامها فقلت :
" و هل أنا مجنون لأرحل و أترككما وحدكما ؟؟ "
قالت :
" لا ... لست مجنونا "
ثم أضافت :
" إنما كذاّب "
عند هذه اللحظة قررت إنهاء جولتنا القصيرة ، و عدت إلى البيت .
لم أنطق بكلمة بعد ، و دخلنا المنزل و ذهبت هي مباشرة إلى غرفتها و بقيت أنا في الردهة ، أكثر ضيقا مما كنت عليه قبل خروجي ...
لماذا لا تتوقف عن نعتي بهذا ؟؟
ألا تدرك أنها تجرحني ؟؟
يجب أن أضع نهاية لهذا الموقف ...
فيما بعد ... ذهبت لأسألها عما إذا كانت ترغب في أن نحضر عشاء ً من أحد المطاعم ، بما أن دانة ستتناول عشاءها مع خطيبها ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كان باب الغرفة مفتوحا و كانت هي تستعرض بعض لوحاتها ...
" أيمكنني أن أتفرج عليها ؟؟ "
" حسنا ... هذه الجديدة "
كانت الرسومات جميلة و متقنة ... و فيما أنا أتفرج عليها واحدة تلو الأخرى رأيت شيئا أذهلني !
أتذكرون صورتي التي رسمتها رغد في السابق ! كانت ضمن المجموعة ... ألا أن شيئا قد تغير !
كانت العينان حمراوين !
عندما وقعت يدي و عيني على هذه الصورة ، أسرعت رغد بسحبها مني !
قلت :
" دعيني أرى ! "
قالت بارتباك :
" هذه لا ! "
قلت :
" ماذا فعلت ِ بعيني ّ ؟؟ "
قالت :
" لا شيء ! "
" لكن لم طليتهما باللون الأحمر ؟ "
نظرت نحوي بحدة و قالت :
" هكذا هي عيون الكذابين "
اشتططت غضبا و رميت ببقية اللوحات على المكتب و خرجت من الغرفة ...
و نسيت أمر العشاء و كل أمور الدنيا عدا موقف رغد المزعج مني ...
و من حينها بدأت أعاملها بالمثل ... ببعض الجفاء .
توالت الأيام ، و الأجواء بيننا متنافرة ، أقوم بواجباتي بمصمت و لا أتبادل أحاديث تذكر معها ... حتى أقبل يوم الأربعاء ، و هو اليوم الذي يأتي سامر فيه لقضاء عطلة نهاية الأسبوع معنا ...
مع اقتراب موعد حضوره تعمدت ملازمة الغرفة فأنا لا أريد أن أشهد استقبالا حميما من النوع الذي يقرح المعدة ... بين الخطيبين ....
و أول حديث دار بينه و بيني :
" ألا يمكنك أخذ إجازة من الآن يا سامر ؟ "
" لا أستطيع ! و لكن ... هل واجهت أي مشاكل ؟؟ "
" لا ، غير أنني سئمت و أود المغادرة ! "
و انتهزت فرصة تواجد سامر و قضيت معظم الوقت خارج المنزل ...
ليس لأنني أرغب في الترويح عن نفسي بل لأنني لا أرغب في التواجد في مكان يجمعهما ...
و مهما توهمت أنها عادت لي ، في النهاية ... استيقظ على الواقع المر ... أنها أصبحت له .
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
أخبرني سامر بأن وليد أبلغه عن سأمه من رعايتنا أنا و أختي دانة !
الأمر أزعجني كثيرا ... رغم أنني أعرف أنه لا يهتم بنا .. أو على الأقل لا يهتم بي .
لم تكن بالفترة الهينة تلك التي قضيتها مع وليد تحت سقف واحد !
كنت أجبر نفسي على التظاهر بالاستياء و الانزعاج منه لأكتم حقيقة تصرخ في داخلي ... أنا سعيدة بوجوده و أكاد أطير فرحا ...
و فرحتي هذه تنتهي في الليل ببحر من الدموع و الآهات ، للمصير الذي ينتظرني
ليت أحدا يشعر بي !
ليت أحدا ينقذني !
سامر كانت يتحدث معي بلهفة و شوق ... و كلما رأيت منه هذه المشاعر كرهت نفسي و كرهت الدنيا أكثر فأكثر ...
لم يكن لدي سوى نهلة أبثها همومي ...
و سأدعوها الليلة لقضاء بعض الوقت معي بعد أن يغادر سامر
وليد كان قد خرج منذ الصباح و لم يعد حتى الآن !
إنها الرابعة عصرا و سامر يريد الذهاب ...
ألهذا الحد هو ـ أي وليد ـ متضايق من وجوده معنا و لم يصدق أن جاء سامر ليخرج دودة !
" تأخر وليد ! سأتصل به "
قال سامر ، فعقبت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" ربما رحل ! "
نظر إلى سامر باستغراب و قال :
" رحل ! مستحيل طبعا ! كيف يرحل هكذا ؟؟ "
قلت :
" إنه يرحل هكذا دون مقدمات ! أم نسيت ذلك ؟؟ "
" لكن الآن مستحيل "
و ذهب للاتصال به .
عندما فرغ من مكالمته قال :
" إنه في طريقه إلى هنا "
و شعرت بالاطمئنان ...
قلت :
" متى ينقضي هذا الأسبوع ... "
كنت أعني أن تعود أمي و يعود أبي ، و تعود الأمور إلى أماكنها ، ألا أن سامر فهم حسب مزاجه !
ابتسم ابتسامة لطيفة و أمسك بيدي و قال بصوت حنون :
" أنا أيضا أنتظر على نار ! متى يا رغد ! متى ينقضي ! "
و لم ينقذني من نظراته تلك غير رنة الهاتف ...
أسرعت إليه و كان والدي على الطرف الآخر ...
كان والداي يتصلان من حين لآخر خلال الأيام المنصرمة ، و هذه المرة تعمدت الإطالة في الحديث معهما و استدعيت دانة من أجل وضع حواجز بيني و بين نظرات سامر ...
أنا لم أعد أحتمل ... ليتني أستطيع قول شيء ... سامر ... سامحني ... لكني لا أحبك ... و لا أريد الزواج منك ! ألا تلاحظ ذلك ؟؟
بعد قليل وصل وليد ...
قال سامر ممازحا :
" ما هذا يا رجل ! أخبرني أين كنت تتسكع كل هذه الساعات !؟ "
وليد لم يبد عليه أي علامات المرح ! بل كان عابسا !
قال سامر :
" علي ّ أن أذهب الآن ... "
ثم أضاف و هو ينقل بصره بيني و بين دانة :
" اعتني بشقيقتي و عروسي جيدا ! "
قال وليد بنبرة حادة تنم عن الاستياء :
" لست بحاجة لتوصية ، ماذا تظنني كنت أفعل ؟ أتركهما و أتسكع في الشوارع ؟؟ "
فوجئنا أنا و سامر و دانة بالنبرة الغريبة التي تحدث بها وليد ، و كلماته الجدية القوية !
سامر قال :
" كنت أمزح يا رجل ما بك ! ؟؟ "
لم يرد وليد ... بل جلس على المقعد ، و نزع ساعته و أخرج هاتفه المحمول و محفظته و مفاتيحه من جيبه و وضعها جميعا على المنضدة و أسند رأسه إلى المسند بشكل يفهم الناظر إليه بأنه مستاء جدا ...
تبادلنا نحن الثلاثة النظرات ... المتعجبة
قال سامر :
" ما بك وليد ؟؟ "
" لا شيء "
" تبدو مستاء ... هل حدث شيء ما ؟؟ "
" قلت لك لا شيء ! ألا تسمع ؟؟ "
صمت الاثنان قليلا ، ثم قال سامر :
" إن كان البقاء هنا يزعجك لهذا الحد ... "
و لم يتم إذ أن وليد قال مقاطعا :
" أنا هنا الآن ... انصرف مطمئنا على عروسك و أختها ... إن هي إلا أيام فقط و ينتهي كل شيء "
لم يجرؤ أحدنا على النطق بكلمة بعد ...
رافقنا سامر إلى البوابة الخارجية و قبل انصرافه قال :
" هل هناك شيء ؟؟ هل هو عصبي هكذا معكما ؟؟ "
دانة قالت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" لا مطلقا ! على العكس تماما ، لكن ... اعتقد أن شيئا ما حدث معه و هو في الخارج ! "
عندما عدنا للداخل ، وجدنا وليد و قد اضطجع على المقعد و غطى عينيه المغمضتين بذراعه ...
شعرت بالقلق الشديد عليه ... إذ يبدو من تصرفه و منظره الآن أن شيئا ما قد ضايقه كثيرا ... فهل هو مستاء من البقاء معنا ؟؟
قالت لي دانة :
" سيمر نوّار لاصطحابي إلى السوق بعد قليل "
" ماذا ؟؟ ستخرجين و تتركيني ؟؟ "
" ألن تأتي نهلة لزيارتك الليلة ؟؟ "
" بلى و لكن إلى ذلك الحين ، هل سأظل وحدي ؟؟ "
" وحدك ؟؟ و معك كل هذا ؟؟ "
و أشارت بيدها نحو وليد
قلت بقلق :
" إنه يبدو مخيفا ! "
ضحكت دانة و قالت :
" حتى وليد !؟ أخشى أنك تشعرين بالخوف من زوجك أيضا ! "
و انصرفت إلى غرفتها تستعد للخروج ...
بقيت أنا واقفة أراقب وليد الذي يبدو أنه نام !
خطوة خطوة ، بهدوء تام اقتربت منه !
كان لدي فضول لألقي نظرة عن كثب على الأشياء التي وضعها على المنضدة !
يبدو شكل ميدالية المفاتيح جذابا ! مع أنه قديم !
مددت يدي بحذر حتى أمسكت بالميدالية و حركتها ببطء فأصدرت صوتا خفيفا ، راقبت وليد بتمعن ، و لم ألحظ عليه أي حركة ...
الآن الميدالية في يدي ! ما أكثر المفاتيح !
و الآن ، هل أستطيع أن ألقي نظرة على الهاتف أيضا ؟؟ إنه من طراز مختلف عن هاتفي سامر و أبي !
مددت يدي نحو الهاتف و لم أكد ألمسه !
" ماذا تفعلين !؟ "
قال وليد فجأة وهو يزيح ذراعه عن عينيه و ينظر إلي !
جفلت و أصبت بالروع فانتفضت فجأة !
وقعت المفاتيح من يدي على المنضدة
هم وليد بالجلوس و رأيت وجهه شديد الإحمرار و زخات من العرق تلمع على جبينه ...
شعرت بارتباك شديد و قبل أن يستوي جالسا أطلقت ساقي للريح و فررت هاربة !
في غرفتي بعد ذلك تنفست الصعداء !
كم يبدو مخيفا هذا الرجل !
هل ظن أنني أحاول سرقته ؟؟
ما الذي دفع بي إلى حماقة كهذه !
عندما أخبرت نهلة بالأمر لاحقا انفجرت ضاحكة
كنت قد اصطحبت نهلة إلى غرفتي كالعادة ، و تركت وليد في البداية مع حسام ثم وحيدا بعد انصرافه
عادة ما تطول جلساتنا أنا و نهلة و بالتالي سيظل وليد وحيدا في المنزل ، و أخشى أن يخرج ...
" سوف أذهب لأتأكد من وجوده ! "
" هيا رغد ! لا أظنه سيغادر و هو يعلم أنك وحدك ! "
" بل أنت ِ معي ! "
قالت نهلة و هي تنفخ صدرها و تقطب حواجبها و ترفع كتفيها ـ كعادتها حين تتقمص شخصية رجل :
" ما دمت ُ معك فلسنا بحاجة لوجود أي وليد ! "
خرجت من الغرفة لهدفين : لجلب بعض العصير ، و لتفقد وليد !
و الهدفان وجدتهما في المطبخ !
واحد بارد
و الثاني حار !
هو يجلس على المقعد يقلب صفحات إحدى الصحف ، لكني متأكدة من أن عينيه تخترقان الأوراق !
تناولت ثلاثة كؤوس و ملأت اثنين منها بالعصير البارد الذي أعددته قبل ساعة و وضعتهما في صينية ...
ثم قلت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" أترغب ببعض العصير ؟؟ "
قال دون أن يرفع عينيه عن الصحيفة :
" نعم ، شكرا "
سكبت العصير في الكأس الثالث و حملته إليه ...
وضعته قربه على المنضدة ، و سرعان ما أمسك به و دلق نصف محتواه في جوفه دفعة واحدة !
كان باردا جدا ، و يكاد يتجمد !
كيف استطاع شربه بهذا الشكل !؟؟
كل هذا و عيناه محدقتين في الصحيفة !
حملت الصينية و سرت نحو الباب ...
" رغد "
نطق باسمي بغتة كدت معها أترنح و أسقط الصينية من يدي بما حوت !
التفت إليه فرأيته ينظر إلي ...
قلت :
" نعم ؟؟ "
فجاء صوتي أشبه بصوت تلميذة نسيت حل الواجب و تقف بذعر أمام معلمتها !
قال :
" هل أجلب لكما طعاما للعشاء من أحد المطاعم ؟؟ "
قلت بسرعة :
" ماذا ؟؟؟ لا ! "
قال :
" و لكن هل ستتركين ضيفتك دون عشاء ؟ "
" لا تهتم ، إنها نهلة لا غير ! ... "
" و لكن ... حسنا ... كما تشائين "
و عاد يطالع الصحيفة...
هممت أنا بالإنصراف ، ثم توقف و قلت :
" لا تخرج وليد "
فرأيت عينيه تنظران إلي من فوق الصحيفة ... بحدّه !
أسرعت خطاي نحو غرفتي حيث نهلة ، دفعت إليها بالصينية فأمسكت بها و أنا تهالكت على السرير !
" حمدا لله على السلامة ! "
ضحكت من تعليق نهلة رغم أنني لا أجد الوقت مناسبا للضحك !
قلت :
" مرعب يا نهلة ! اليوم يبدو مخيفا جدا ! كالفهد الأسود ! "
" صحيح ؟؟ دعيني أرى ! "
" أوه نهلة ! توقفي عن ذلك ! "
ضحكت نهلة و وضعت الصينية على المنضدة و أحضرت لي العصير و هي تقول :
" خذي اشربي ، فأنت ِ تبدين كاللبؤة الحمراء ! "
أخذت منها الكأس و رشفت رشفة صغيرة ...
" بارد جدا ! "
قالت نهلة :
" أنت حارة جدا ! هيا اشربيه ! "
بعدما فرغنا من شرب العصير ... قلت :
" اليوم ... بدا مستاء ً من شيء ما ... عندما يكون مغتاظا فإنه يصبح ... يصبح ... جذابا جدا ! "
نهلة كتفت يديها و قالت :
" رغد ! عدنا للجنون ؟؟ ! "
كلمتها هذه أيقظتني من غفوتي القصيرة في عالم الوهم ...
و حين رأت نهلة تعبيرات الأسى تعود للظهور على وجهي قالت بعطف :
" عزيزتي ... أنا قلقة بشأنك و أخشى ... أن تحطمي نفسك بهذا الشكل "
وقفت كشخص يخرج من البحر ... و يرفع رأسه للأعلى محاولا الفرار من الأمواج التي لا شك مهلكة إياه ... و قلت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" إن كان علي أن أعيش مع شخص لا أحبه طوال عمري ، فهل كثير علي أن أسعد نفسي بأوهام عابرة قبل الغرق في بحر الواقع ؟؟ "
وقفت نهلة ازائي و قالت :
" لم يفت الأوان بعد ... إن أردت أن تتشبثي بطوق النجاة ... "
طردت الأفكار السخيفة التي غزت رأسي لحظتها ، و هززت رأسي لأتأكد من نثرها خارجا ...
ثم قلت :
" دعينا من ذلك ، ما رأيك بالخروج معي إلى السوق غدا سأشتري ملابس للعيد !؟؟ "
نهلة استجابت لرغبتي في محي الألم ، و قالت مشجعة :
" فكرة رائعة ! "
بعدما انصرفت نهلة ، و كان ذلك قرابة العاشرة مساءا ، بحثت عن وليد فوجدته يشاهد التلفاز في غرفة الضيوف ...
" وليد "
لم يجب ، فقط نظر إلي ...
" أنا آسفة لكنني أخشى البقاء في البيت مع ابنة خالتي وحدنا "
لم يعلّق !
قلت :
" دانة لم تعد "
" أعرف "
" أأ ... أردت أن أطلب منك شيئا ... إن سمحت "
" تفضلي ؟؟ "
" غدا أود الذهاب إلى بيت خالتي لأصطحب نهلة إلى السوق ... ممكن ؟؟ "
" حسنا "
و أبعد نظره عني ، إلى التلفاز !
قلت :
" أترافقنا إلى السوق ؟ "
قال بنفاذ صبر و ضيق :
" ألم أقل حسنا ؟؟ إذن حسنا "
لم تعجبني الطريقة التي تحدث بها ... و لكني أردت أن أوضح الأمر أكثر :
" أعني أن تلازمنا أثناء التسوق ... أيمكنك ذلك ؟؟ "
قال بنبرة ضايقتني كثيرا جدا :
" نعم ، كما تأمرين يا ابنة عمي ... ألست هنا لحراستك ؟ سأنفذ وصايا خطيبك و والديه بدقة ، ماذا بعد ؟؟ "
وقفت مذهولة من جملته هذه ... فهل يظن هو أن وجوده يعني فقط مهمة حراسة و خدمة موكلة إليه سينتهي منها و يختفي من جديد ؟؟
هل أعني أنا له فقط مهمة مؤقتة مجبور على تنفيذها كارها ؟؟
قلت بانفعال :
" انس الأمر ، لن أذهب معك لأي مكان "
و خرجت من الغرفة بسرعة ، و إلى غرفتي ... و إلى دموعي !
دقائق و إذا به يقف عند الباب ...
" أنا آسف رغد ! أرجوك لا تبكي بسببي "
مسحت دموعي و قلت بعصبية:
" أنا الآسفة لأنني حملتك ما لا ترغب في تحمله ! و لكن من كان ليرافقني و أبي و سامر غائبان ؟؟ من كان سيهتم لأمري و أنا لا أهل لي سواكم ؟؟ "
قال :
" لم أقصد ... أرجوك لا تسيئي فهمي "
قلت :
" حسام لا يوافق أبدا على مرافقتنا إلى السوق و إلا لكنا ذهبنا معه ... إن هي إلا أيام و تتخلص من هذا العبء الثقيل و مني "
وليد قال بعصبية :
" قلت لك لم أقصد هذا .. سأرافقكما إلى حيث تشاءان توقفي عن البكاء الآن "
وليد كان مستاءا جدا كما ظهر من تعبيرات وجهه و انفعاله

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كتمت دموعي رغما عنها ، و أنهيت المشادة بسلام ...
في اليوم التالي رافقنا إلى السوق و اشتريت الكثير من الحاجيات .. و الأسواق كانت مزدحمة جدا بالناس ! فغدا هو عيد الحجاج !
و كان من بين ما اشتريت هدية لدانة و أخرى لوليد ! طبعا لم أدعه يلحظهما ...
كان يسير إلى جانبنا و يساعدنا في حمل الأكياس ! و نهلة بين حين و آخر تلقي بتعليقاتها المداعبة حوله !
اعتقد أنني بالغت كثيرا في تسوقي ! و بالتأكيد شعر وليد بالضجر ... ألا أن وجوم وجهه منعني من تقديم أي اعتذار !
عندما أوصلنا نهلة إلى بيتها دخلت معها لبعض الوقت لألقي تحياتي على العائلة ، و خرج حسام و تحدث مع وليد ...
اخترت هدية لدانة هذه المرة علبة أنيقة لحفظ المجوهرات ، أما لوليد ـ و لأنني لا أفهم في هدايا الرجال و قلما أهدي أبي أ و سامر شيئا ـ فقد اشتريت له ميدالية مفاتيح أكثر جمالا و أناقة من ميداليته الحالية !
كنت سعيدة بما اشتريت ! هل ستعجبه هديتي ؟؟
عندما عدنا للبيت وجدنا دانة و قد دعت خطيبها لقضاء أمسية معها في المنزل ...
ما أن علم وليد بوجود نوار حتى سأل دانة :
" متى سيغادر ؟؟ "
قالت :
" منتصف الليل ! لم ؟؟ "
قال :
" مادام موجودا هنا إذن أستطيع الخروج قليلا ! "
و نظر باتجاهي ...
لم يكن باستطاعتي منعه ... لكنني اغتظت من إثباته مرة بعد أخرى بأنه يفتش عن أقل فرصة ليغادر المنزل ... و يبتعد عني ...
هذا أثار جنوني و سخطي الشديد !
و مرت الساعات و أنا وحيدة في غرفة المعيشة ... دانة تستمتع بوقتها مع خطيبها المغرور في ليلة العيد و وليد يتجول في مكان ما ... و أنا مرغمة على مشاهدة التلفاز وحيدة !
أوف ... متى يعود هذا ؟؟
و اقتربت الساعة من الثانية عشر منتصف الليل ... أنا أشعر بالنعاس و لكنني لا أستطيع النوم قبل أن يعود !
لماذا لم يعد حتى الآن ؟؟
هل فعلها و رحل ؟؟
طبعا مستحيل ...
كنت على وشك الاتصال به حين سمعت صوت الباب ينفتح ، فأسرعت نحو المدخل و رأيت وليد يدخل و يغلق الباب خلفه
حين رآني قال :
" ألا زلت ِ مستيقظة !؟ "
قلت بتوتر :
" لماذا تأخرت ؟؟ "
قال :
" هل حدث شيء ؟ "
قلت :
" و هل كنت تنتظر أن يحدث شيء حتى تعود ؟؟ لا تدعني وحيدة هكذا ثانية "
و زادني حنقا البرود الذي قابلتني به نظراته !
و ببساطة قال :
" حسنا "
ثم سار ذاهبا إلى غرفة سامر !
لماذا يعاملني بهذا البرود ؟؟ أكاد أجن ... لم لا يدع لي فرصة لأعطيه هديته ؟؟
بعد نصف ساعة غادر نوّار ، و تعجبت دانة لدى رؤيتي ساهرة لهذا الوقت أمام التلفاز !
" متى ستنامين ؟؟ "
" متى ما شعرت بالنعاس ! "
و تركتني هي و أوت إلى فراشها ... ففكرت في إهدائها الهدية غدا ...
الساعة الثانية عشر و النصف ، رأيت جاء وليد إلى غرفة المعيشة ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كان شعره مبللا ... لابد أنه كان يستحم !
قال :
" ألم تنامي بعد ؟؟ "
قلت :
" لا أشعر بالنعاس ... أصابني الأرق و الإجهاد ! "
لم يكترث لي ، بل ذهب إلى المطبخ ، ثم عاد و مر بي قبل ذهابه للنوم ... قال :
" تصبحين على خير "
و أولاني ظهره ...
سيطر علي الغضب من إهماله لي ! قبل أن ينصرف ناديته بسرعة :
" وليد "
استدار إلي و لم يتكلم بل انتظر سماع ما سأقوله ...
أنا فقدت شجاعتي التي كنت أتوهم امتلاكي لها ... و وقفت بخجل و ارتباك و أنا اخفي العلبة خلف ظهري !
وليد راقبني بحيرة و ضجر !
اقتربت منه شيئا فشيئا و أنا مطأطئة الرأس خجلا و بالتأكيد وجنتاي متوهجتان احمرارا !
رفعت بصري بحياء و قلت :
" كل عام و أنت بخير "
ثم أظهرت الهدية و قدّمتها إليه :
" هذه لك "
لقد كانت يداي ترتجفان و أنا أقدمها نحوه ، و بالتأكيد لحظ هو ذلك ...
نظراتنا الآن متشابكة ... كنت أبحث عن أي كلمة شكر أو إشارة سرور ...
و أخيرا ابتسم وليد ابتسامة جميلة مذهلة و قال بارتباك ...
" و ... أنت ِ بخير ! ... أأ ... شكرا ! "
وليد مدّ يده و أمسك بالهدية ...
قال :
" هل أفتحها ؟؟ "
غضضت بصري حياء ً و قلت :
" كما تشاء "
و هم هو بفتحها ، بينما قلبي أنا يخفق بشدة !
لكن الصوت الذي سمعته ليس صوت انفتاح العلبة ، بل صوت انفتاح باب ...
رفعت نظري إليه و حدقنا ببعضنا برهة ، و نحن نسمع صوت باب المدخل ينفتح ...
شعرت بذعر ...
قلت :
" ما هذا ؟؟ "
وليد سار ببطء و حذر ذاهبا ناحية الباب و تبعته أنا بخوف ...
قال وليد قبل أن يصل إلى المدخل :
" من هناك ؟؟ "
أنا أردت أن أمسك بيد وليد من الذعر ... ربما يكون أحد اللصوص ...
وليد أشار إلي أن ألزم مكاني ، و تقدم هو نحو المدخل ...
أوشك قلبي على الوقوع أرضا ...
و للمفاجأة المذهلة رأينا سامر يظهر أمامنا !
وقفنا متسمرين في مكانينا في ذهول !
قال وليد :
" سامر !! 
سامر نظر إلينا بدهشة هو الآخر ، و قال :
" آه ! أنتم مستيقظون ؟ "
قال وليد :
" هل هناك شيء ؟؟ "
قال سامر :
" أردت أن أفاجئكم بظهوري غدا ! لكن أُفسِدت المفاجأة ! "
الآن سامر نظر إلي و ابتسم ، و قال :
" لم أشأ أن يمر العيد و أنا بعيد جئت أشارككم ! "
و أقبل نحوي ، و أمسك بيدي و قال :
" عروسي ... كل عام و أنت ِ بخير ! "

------------------------------

نهايه الحلقه الـ21
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ22

----------


## زهرة القلوب

الله يعطيك العافيه ساقي العطاشا 

سلمت الايادي

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

تسلم أخوك بس بسأل هو باقي أجزاء واااااااااااااااجدات

لأني بكون لي بس يومين أو يمكن يوم وبطلع

لأن زحمتي زحمه

وأبغى أكمل القصه لأنها مره شيقه

عساك ع القوه خيي

وأترقب لرؤية النهايه

تسلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم خيي مره أخرى

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشكورين على المتابعه

القصه خمسين حلقه


الحلقةالثانيةوالعشرون
~ لأحطمّك ! ~

لم تمر ليلتي بسلام ...
و رغم أنني نمت متأخرة على غير العادة ألا أنني نهضت باكرا ...
لم يكن أحدهم قد نهض آنذاك ، و بعد قليل نهضت دانة و ذهبنا للمطبخ لإعداد كعكة العيد !
دانة كانت مفعمة بالحيوية و النشاط أما أنا فكنت في غاية الكسل و الملل و الكآبة أيضا ...
بعد مدة اجتمعنا نحن الأربعة حول مائدة الفطور ... و تناولنا حصصنا من الكعكة ...
سامر كان متحمسا جدا و منفعلا ، و يتحدث عن النزهات التي ينوي القيام بها هذا اليوم ...
قالت دانة :
" أنا لن أشارككم فأنا سأخرج مع خطيبي ! "
قال وليد :
" و أنا سأخرج الآن "
و نهض مباشرة ...
سامر قال :
" إلى أين ؟؟ "
" سأتجول في المنطقة "
و سرعان ما غادر
قال سامر :
" ما به ؟ لا يبدو طبيعيا ! "
قلت :
" إنه يريد الرحيل "
قال :
" لن يغادر قبل زفافنا على أية حال ! "
ثم ابتسم ابتسامته التي تزعجني و هو يقول :
" بعد أيام فقط ... "
أهداني سامر زوجا من الأقراط الذهبية ، أما أنا فأهديته إحدى لوحاتي !
لم تكن لدي فكرة عن شيء جديد أهديه إليه !
قضينا نهار العيد ، أنا و سامر نتجول من مكان لآخر ...
و عند العصر ، و نحن في الطريق إلى البيت قال سامر :
" حصلت على هذا اليوم بصعوبة ، لا زال أمامي مشوار العودة الطويل "
قلت :
" أنت تكلف نفسك مشقة ! ما كان يجدر بك الحضور ! "
سامر التفت إلي باستغراب و قال :
" لا أحضر ؟؟ في يوم مميز كهذا ؟؟ "
قلت :
" أقصد .. مشقة السفر ... حضورا و ذهابا ... "
قال :
" لأجلك أنت ِ "
صمت ، و أخذت أراقب الأشياء المتحركة من حولي من خلال النافذة ...
بعد قليل ، قال سامر :
" لم كنت ساهرة لذلك الوقت المتأخر ... البارحة ؟؟ "
التفت نحوه بتعجب !
قلت :
" لم أشعر بالنعاس قبلها ... "
و أضفت :
" كما و أن ... وليد كان قد عاد قبل ذلك بقليل من الخارج ، و لم أشعر بارتياح للنوم و هو خارج المنزل "
قال :
" هل ... يسهر بعيدا كل ليلة ؟؟ "
" لا ! أبدا ... فقط البارحة ، ربما حضر أحد احتفالات العيد ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

عندما عندنا للمنزل كنا أول الواصلين
تجازوت الساعة السادسة و لم يعد لا وليد و لا دانة ... سامر بدأ يلقي بنظرة بين حين و آخر عليها في اضطراب ...
" تأخرا ! يجب أن أغادر الآن فأمامي مشوار طويل "
و المشوار بين المدينتين يستغرق ساعات يقضيها سامر في قيادة السيارة
لابد أنه متعب الآن ! فقد قضينا ساعات أيضا في السيارة ...
قام سامر و اتصل بوليد ، و يبدو أن هذا الأخير أخبره بأنه لن يعود قريبا
لذا أتى سامر و قال :
" أ آخذك إلى بيت خالتك ؟؟ "
لم أحبذ الفكرة و مع ذلك اتصلت بهم ، و لم أجد أحدا ... لابد أنهم ذهبوا أيضا للتمتع بيوم العيد ...
قلت :
" أين هو وليد ؟؟ "
" يقول أنه في مكان بعيد ، و قد يتأخر في الحضور ... "
و تنهد سامر باستياء !
إنها المرة الأولى التي يكون فيها معي و يرغب في الذهاب !
قبيل الثامنة ، خرجنا مجددا و اشترينا عشاء خفيفا من مطعم قريب و عندنا للمنزل
و أيضا لم نجد أحدا هناك ...
عاود سامر الاتصال بوليد بعد العشاء ...
" إن علي ّ الذهاب الآن ... فمتى ستعود ؟؟ "
و من خلال تعابير سامر المستاءة استنتجت رد وليد !
قال سامر :
" و الآن هللا حضرت ؟؟ "
بعد أقل من ساعة من المكالمة وصل وليد ...
بادره سامر بالعتاب :
" تأخرت يا وليد كثيرا .. متى سأصل إلى شقتي ؟؟ "
قال :
" شاركت الآخرين مهرجانات العيد ... لا أحد يبقى في المنزل في يوم كهذا "
فهمت أنه يقصد أن وجودي يعيقه عن الترفيه عن نفسه في يوم مميز ...
التزمت الصمت ... قال سامر :
" سأذهب الآن ... "
و صافحني ، ثم صافح وليد و قال :
" تصبحان على خير "
بقيت مع وليد ... وحيدين في المنزل ...
حينما رأيت الضجر باد عليه قلت :
" إن كنت تود الذهاب لمتابعة سهرتك في مكان ما ... فخذني إلى بيت إحدى صديقاتي ثم اذهب "
و ببساطة تجاهلني !
قلت بغضب :
" وليد أنا أتحدث معك ! "
الفت إلي و قال :
" أسمعك ، لكنني لست مجنونا لأفعل ذلك "
صمت قليلا ، ثم قلت :
" أنا آسفة ... للتسبب بإزعاجك طوال هذه المدة ... بقيت بضع أيام "
لم يرد ...
قلت :
" أنا أستطيع المكوث في بيت خالتي ، لكن المشكلة مع دانة ... و إلا لكنا وفرنا عليك عناء البقاء معنا "
رماني وليد بنظرة مخيفة أخرست لساني !
لم أشأ أن أتركه وحيدا و أنعزل في غرفتي ... أحضرت كراستي و عدّة الرسم إلى غرفة المعيشة ، حيث يجلس هو ، و بدأت أرسم !
وليد كان يتصفح قنوات التلفاز و لا يجد فيها من يجذبه للمتابعة
لكنه مهووس على ما يبدو بالأخبار ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

بعد قليل ، أوقف وليد التلفاز و أخذ الهاتف ، و طلب أحد الأرقام ...
أنا لم أكن أرسم بقدر ما كنت أراقب تحركاته ...
و هاهو يتحدّث إلى الطرف الآخر :
" مرحبا ، أنا وليد شاكر "
( ........................ )
( أهلا بك آنسة أروى ، كل عام و أنتم بخير ، كيف هي أموركم ؟؟ )
تركت القلم من يدي و أصغيت باهتمام ...
( ماذا ؟؟ متى حدث ذلك ؟؟ )
( ...................... )
" أوه ... أنا آسف ... و كيف حالتها الآن ؟؟ أهي أفضل ؟؟ "
( .................... )
" لا تقلقي ، بلغيها و العم سلامي ... و أخبريهما بأنني سأعود في أقرب فرصة إن شاء الله "
( .................. )
" شكرا لك ، وافوني بأخباركم أولا بأول ، تصبحين على خير "
و أنهى المكالمة ...
و عاد و شغّل التلفاز ، ألا أنه كان شاردا ...
من تكون أروى هذه ؟؟
تركت اللوحة جانبا ، و قلت بعد تردد قصير ضعيف غلبه الفضول الشديد :
" وليد "
" نعم ؟؟ "
" من كنت تحدّث ؟؟ "
بدا عليه الاستغراب ، ثم قال :
" لم السؤال ؟؟ "
" لاحظت ... استيائك من خبر وصلك من الطرف الآخر ... خيرا ؟؟ "
قال :
" زوجة صديقي رحمه الله تعرضت لنوبة قلبية و ترقد في المستشفى "
صمت ّ قليلا ثم سألته :
" و هي من كنت تتحدّث معها ؟؟ "
" كلا . هذه ابنتها "
ابنة صديقه ؟ إذن لابد أنها مجرد طفلة !
بعد قليل أوقف وليد التلفاز و نهض هاما بالمغادرة
قلت :
" إلى أين ؟؟ "
التفت إلي بانزعاج و قال :
" سأذهب للنوم ، إلا إذا كنت ِ تريدين من حارسك البقاء ساهرا لحين نومك ؟ "
لم أجب ، فأنا لم أجد الكلمات المناسبة ... و هو لا يدرك كم هي جارحة كلماته و قاسية معاملته ...
ليته يعرف !
استدار ليخرج فعدت أناديه :
" وليد "
تنهد و هو يلتفت نحوي قائلا :
" ماذا الآن ؟؟ "
تقدمت نحوه قليلا ، و فتشت في وجهه عن أي ملامح تشجعني على سؤالي ، لكنني لم أجد ... فبقيت صامتة ...
" نعم ؟؟ ماذا لديك ؟؟ "
توترت ، لكني بعدها جمعت غبار شجاعتي و قلت :
" هل أعجبَتـْـك ؟؟ "
" ما هي ؟؟ "
" الهدية ! "
وليد بعثر نظره هنا و هناك ، ثم قال :
" لا أذكر أين تركتها ... آسف ! "
هنا عند هذه اللحظة تمزّقت أوهامي ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

فإن كان قد أضاع هدية أعطيتها له مساء الأمس ...قبل أن يفتحها ... فكيف بماض ولى منذ تسع سنين ؟؟
و إدراكي لحقيقة أن وليد لم يعد وليد ... قتل كل رغبة في الحياة و السعادة لدي ...
الأيام التالية قضيتها حبيسة الغرفة في أنهار من الدموع ... حتى أن دانة و التي عادة ما تتهمني بأنني أتدلل بدموعي هذه بدأت تقلق بشأني و صارت تحضر لي الطعام إلى غرفتي ...
زارتني نهلة ، و خالتي ... الجميع يحاول التحدث ليعرف سبب حزني ألا أنني لم أكن أدع الفرصة لهم ...
و عندما تتصل أمي أكتفي بكلمات بسيطة معها أو مع أبي ، و أعود إلى غرفتي ...
أما سامر ، فقد كنت أتحاشى الحديث معه قدر الإمكان ...
في إحدى الليالي ، جاءتني دانة و قالت بمرح ـ محاولة بث البهجة في قلبي ـ
" رغد ! أنت مدعوّة على العشاء معي و مع وليد في أرقى مطاعم المدينة ! هيا بسرعة وليد ينتظرنا "
هي نظرة عابرة ألقيتها على دانة ثم أشحت بوجهي عنها و قلت :
" لن أذهب "
" ماذا رغد ! هيا لا تدعي الفرصة تفوتنا ! "
" لا أريد دانة رجاء ً دعيني وحدي "
دانة اقتربت مني ... و قد غطت وجهها تعبيرات القلق و قالت :
" هيا رغد ! "
هززت رأسي اعتراضا ، فقالت :
" إذن سنذهب و نتركك وحدك ! "
كانت تعرف أن نقطة ضعفي هي الوحدة ... و أتت تستخدمها كسلاح لجبري على الذهاب معهما ...
حدقت بها لبرهة ثم قلت :
" افعلا ما تشاءان "
رفعت حاجبيها دهشة و قالت :
" رغد ! معقول ! هل تخلّصت من الخوف ! "
قلت بعصبية :
" اذهبا و اتركاني وحدي ... دعيني وحدي يا دانة ... دعيني وحدي ... "
و انخرطت في بكاء مرير ...
دانة خرجت ... و بعد قليل عادت مع وليد ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
أحوال صغيرتي كانت غريبة ، و أصبحت مقلقة آخر الأيام ...
في الواقع هي كانت مستاءة جدا منذ أن قدمت ، ألا أن استياءها ازداد مؤخرا ...
كانت تحبس نفسها في الغرفة ، و لا تشاركنا لا الطعام و لا الكلام .
قررت أن نخرج معها لتناول العشاء في أحد المطاعم و من ثم التنزه فعلّ ذلك ينعشها ... ألا أن دانة أخبرتني بأنها رفضت القدوم معنا و قالت لها
( اذهبا و دعوني وحدي )
في السابق كانت دانة تترجم تصرفات رغد على أنها تدلل ، فهي متدللة جدا ... ألا أنها الآن قالت :
" أنا قلقة يا وليد ... هناك شيء تخفيه عنا ... لا أعرف ما الذي يحزنها هكذا "
كنت خلال الفترة الأخيرة أتحاشى اللقاء بها ، فلا قلبي و لا معدتي بقادرين على تحمل المزيد ... ألا أنني هذه اللحظة لم أتمالك نفسي و ذهبت مع دانة إلى رغد ...
الأخيرة كانت في غرفتها تبكي بغزارة تفطر قلب الحجر ... فكيف بقلبي أنا ؟؟
حاولت التحدث معها ألا أنها لم تستجب لي ، و قالت بعصبية :
" اخرجا و دعاني و شأني "
بقيت أيام على موعد عودة والدي ّ من رحلة الحج ... ربما يعود كل شيء على ما كان بعد عودتهما ...
و لكن إلى ذلك الحين يجب أن أفعل شيئا !
صبرت ساعة أو ما شابه ، ثم عدت إليها بمفردي ... و للأسى وجدتها لا تزال تبكي ...
" رغد ... انهضي ... دعينا نذهب لأي مكان تحبين ! "
ما وصلني منها أي جواب ...
كانت تجلس على السرير و تضع الوسادة في حضنها ...
" رغد ... ما بك ؟؟ أخبريني ؟؟ "
" لا شيء "
" إذن لم تبكين ؟ "
" لا لسبب "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" أرجوك ... أبلغيني بما يزعجك ؟؟ "
" قلت لا شيء "
" ربما أنا ؟؟ "
حين قلت ذلك نظرت إلي رغد نظرة غريبة مليئة بالمعاني ...
" إن ... كنتِ منزعجة بسببي ... فأنا آسف ... ما هي إلا أيام معدودة و يعود والداي و سامر ... "
عندها أغمضت رغد عينيها و ارتفع صوت بكائها المرير ...
كيف لي أن أحتمل رؤيتها هكذا ؟؟
بصعوبة بالغة منعت يدي من التربيت على كتفيها ... و لكنني لم أستطع منع نفسي من قول :
" صغيرتي الغالية كفى أرجوك ... لا أحتمل دموعك "
رغد قالت :
" أخرج "
و كررت الكلمة مرتين ، فغادرت الغرفة و أنا في قعر التعاسة و الكآبة ...
عند الفجر كنت في طريقي للخروج من المنزل قاصدا المسجد ...
فيما أنا أمر من غرفة المعيشة سمعت صوتا يصدر من هناك ...
سرت بحذر حتى دخلت الغرفة ، و أذهلتني رؤية رغد تبكي و تنحب هناك
" رغد ! "
التفتت إلي رغد بذعر إذ يبدو أنها لم تنتبه لقدومي ... ثم نهضت واقفة بارتباك ...
تقدمت منها ، و قلت :
" بالله عليك أخبريني ... ما بك ؟؟ "
رغد أرادت الخروج لكنني وقفت سادا فتحة الباب مانعا إياها من الخروج
" أخبريني ما بك أولا "
" دعني و شأني "
" لن أدعك حتى تخبريني "
" و لم تود أن تعرف ؟؟ ماذا يهمك أنت ؟؟ "
" يهمني كل شيء يتعلق بك ... كل شيء "
" كذّاب "
انقبضت عضلاتي استياء ً ... و استدرت للمغادرة ...
خطوت خطوتين ، و توقعت أن تخرج رغد من بعدي ، ألا أنها لم تخرج ...
عدت إلى الغرفة فرأيتها جاثية على الأرض باستسلام تام للدموع ...
نفس الجلسة التي كانت تجلسها و هي طفلة ، حين يعتصرها الألم ...
دنوت منها حتى صرت ازاءها مباشرة ، و انحنيت و قلت بصوت أجش :
" أرجوك يا رغد .. أرجوك توقفي عن هذا و أخبريني بما يزعجك ، و أيا كان ... أنا سأزيحه عنك نهائيا "
رغد رفعت نظرها ... كأنها تطلب التأكيد ...
قلت :
" أي شيء يضايقك و يحزنك لهذا الحد ... أبلغيني و أنا أبعده عنك .. "
" صحيح ؟؟ "
" نعم يا رغد ، لا تظني أنني فقط أكذب و أدعي ... لا تعرفين كم هي غالية دموعك عندي ... "
" مهما كانت غالية ... هناك ما هو أغلى ... و هناك ما لا يمكن فعله أبدا"
" أخبريني أنت فقط ، و سترين "
رغد هزت رأسها نفيا ... و قالت :
" لا لن تفعل ! لن تستطيع شيئا ! "
" أخبريني ماذا تريدين ؟؟ "
" أريد أمي "
قلت بتعجب :
" تريدين أمي !؟؟ "
هزت رغد رأسها اعتراضا و قالت في صيحة قاتلة :
" أريد أمي أنا ... لا أمك أنت ... أنا أريد أمي ... فهي من يستطيع مساعدتي ... لو بقيت حية ... لا أحد منكم يستطيع ... هل يمكنك إحضارها إلي ؟؟ "
فوجئت بقولها هذا و شعرت بشرايين قلبي تتفجر بعنف ...
أيعقل أنها لا تزل تفكر في أمها ـ التي لم تعرفها يوما ـ حتى الآن ؟؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أتقصّر أمي في شيء للحد الذي يجعل رغد تبحث عن المساعدة من أمها الراحلة منذ 15 عاما ؟؟
بعدما انتهت من نوبة بكائها قالت بتحد ٍ :
" هل تستطيع إحضار أمي إلي ؟؟ "
وجدت نفسي أقول :
" اعتبريني أنا أمك ... "
ثم أضفت :
" ألم أكن كذلك ذات يوم ؟؟ "
نظرت إلي رغد بيأس ...
قلت :
" لطالما كنت ِ تعتمدين علي و تثقين بي ... "
و لما لم أجد منها تفاعلا ... نهضت و أنا أقول :
" سأذهب لتأدية الصلاة "
عدت من الخارج بعد قليل ، و لم أجدها ... ذهبت إلى غرفة سامر و اضطجعت على سريره و أخذتني دوامة الأفكار إلى عالم من المتاهات و الدهاليز ...
تذكرت ... يوما كنت فيه في غرفتي بمنزلنا القديم ، و سمعت طرقا خفيفا على الباب ... و حين فتحته ، وجدت رغد تبكي بألم ... مليئة بالخدوش و الكدمات ...
أعتقد أنني تعلقت بها ابتداء ً من ذلك اليوم ... و لا أعلم انتهاء ً بأي يوم ؟؟
فجأة ... سمعت ُ طرقات خفيفة بالكاد التقطتها أذناي ، ما يدل على تردد اليد الطارقة ...
قمت و فتحت الباب ... و وجدت رغد تقف عنده ...
كانت عيناها شديدتي التورم و الاحمرار ، و وجهها شديد الحزن و الكآبة ...
قلت :
" صغيرتي ... "
ما أن نطقت بذلك حتى قفزت الدموع من عينيها ... حاولت تهدئتها ... فمسحت الدموع و لملمت شيئا من شتات قوتها و همت بالكلام ... لكن التردد كان مسيطرا عليها ...
قلت مشجعا :
" نعم صغيرتي ... قولي ما تودين ؟ "
ازدردت ريقها و سحبت عدة أنفاس ... ثم نظرت إلي نظرة مريرة ...
تراجعت ، و خطت خطوة للوراء لكنني استوقفتها :
" هيا رغد ... أنا أسمعك "
" لن تستطيع مساعدتي "
" بلى سأفعل ... قولي ماذا يحزنك ؟؟ "
هنا انفجرت بالبكاء و غطت وجهها بيديها و قالت بصوت متقطع :
"أنا ... أنا ... لا أريد أن ... أتزوج سامر "
لقد كان ذلك هو آخر شيء أتوقعه على الإطلاق ... الذهول الذي أصابني و هول المفاجأة لم يدعا لي فرصة للتفكير ... أو حتى استيعاب الموقف
ألا أن الألم و المرارة التي رأيتها في عيني رغد وهي تستنجد ... و تبحث بيأس عن شخص ينقذها رغم كل اعتبار ... و القنوط الذي دفعها للتفكير في أمها المتوفاة منذ إن كانت هي طفلة صغيرة ... و شعوري بالمسؤولية عليها ... كلها أمور امتزجت مع بعضها البعض و دفعتني في النهاية لقول :
" اطمئني ، لن يكون لك إلا ما تريدين "
الآن ، دخلتُ مرحلة جديدة ... و بدأت الحلقة الأولى من سلسلة المصاعب التي واجهتها فيما بعد ...
حين سألتها ساعتها :
" تقصدين ... تأجيل الزفاف ؟؟ "
قالت و هي تنفي :
" لا أريده ... أنا لا أريده "
و عندما سألتني قبل انصرافها :
" أحقا ؟ تستطيع فعل شيء لأجلي ؟ "
أجبتها :
" أي شيء ... مهما كان .. ثقي بي "
فأي شيء أغلى و أهم عندي من راحة و سعادة رغد ؟؟
في النهار التالي بدت هي أكثر راحة و ابتهاجا ، و خرجت من عزلتها و بدأت تعود للحياة ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

شاركتنا الوجبات و الجلسات ، و النزهات ... و بدت لحد ما راضية ...
حتى أن دانة قالت لي تعليقا على تقلب أحوال رغد :
" أ رأيت ! قلت لك ! سبحان مقلّب الأحوال ! "
في يوم الأربعاء التالي ، يوم حضور سامر للزيارة ، بدت في غاية التوتر و القلق ...
طلبت منها أن تذهب إلى بيت خالتها ، كما صرفت دانه مع خطيبها بشكل ما ، و بقيت وحدي في البيت أنتظر ...
عندما حضر سامر استقبلته استقبالا طبيعيا ، و حين سأل عن الاثنتين أبلغته عن أمرهما ...
تركت له فرصة ليرتاح من عناء السفر ... و بعدها أخبرته بأن هناك ما يجب أن يعرفه ...
التوتر تملكه بطبيعة الحال ... أما أنا فتظاهرت بالبرود بينما النيران تأكل أحشائي ...
أخي لم يكن يتحدث عن شيء غير الزواج المرتقب ... إنني أدرك كم هو مولع برغد و يحبها بشغف ... و أدرك معنى أن يجد المرء نفسه فجأة محروما ممن يحب و يتمنى ... كيف لي ألا أدرك هذا و أنا صاحب التجربة المرة القاسية ... ؟
لكن ... بالنسبة لي أنا ... فلا شيء يهم بعد رغد ... و كل شيء يهون من أجل رغد ...
و إن كنت ارتكبت جريمة من أجلها ... فهل سيصعب علي تحطيم أخي في سبيل راحتها ؟؟
" خيرا يا وليد ؟؟ "
خير !؟ أتظنه خيرا يا سامر ! سامحني يا أخي فأنا ... أنا كنت و لا زلت مجرما ...
قلت بدون مقدمات :
" إنه بشأن زواجك "
" ماذا بشأن زواجي ؟؟ "
نظرت إليه بجدية و قلت بصوت قوي و ثابت :
" يجب تأجيله "
نظر إلي ببلاهة و عدم استيعاب :
" تأجيله ؟؟ "
" أنا جاد يا سامر . ركّز معي . زواجك سيتأجل إلى أجل غير مسمى "
" وليد ... هل لك أن تتحدّث بوضوح أكثر ؟؟ "
" بوضوح أكثر يا أخي ... العروس لا ترغب في الزواج الآن و إلى أن تحدد هي الوقت الملائم سيتم تأجيل كل شيء "
كانت هذه الجرعة الأولى التي لم استطع سقيه أكثر منها ...
سامر هاج و ماج و غضب و ثار و تخبط بجمل متعارضة متناقضة ... ثم قرر الذهاب لإحضارها من بيت خالتها
قلت له :
" ليس الآن ... سأحضرها أنا بعد قليل "
حدثت بيننا مشادة قال فيها سامر :
" أريد التحدّث معها مباشرة :
قلت :
" أنا أتحدّث نيابة عنها "
قال :
" بل سأتحدّث إليها هي ، فهي صاحبة الشأن "
قلت :
" و أنا المسؤول عنها الآن "
قال بعصبية :
" مسؤول عنها في حال غيابي لكنني موجود و أنا زوجها ... فلماذا تخبرك أنت و لم تخبرني ؟؟ "
قلت :
" كيف ستخبرك بشيء كهذا !؟ إنها مرعوبة من الفكرة فهي تدرك أن الأوان قد فات للتراجع ... و الزفاف بعد أيام ... "
" و ما الذي جعلها تغير رأيها هكذا فجأة ؟؟؟ إننا كنا معا يوم العيد و لم تأت بذكر شيء عن هذا مطلقا "
" بل كان الموضوع يشغلها منذ فترة ... و أنتم من ضغط عليها ... لكن الفتاة بحالة سيئة تزداد يوما بعد يوم بسبب اقتراب الموعد ... ألم تلاحظ ذلك ؟؟
قال سامر :
" تبا "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*و سار بانفعال نحو المخل يريد الذهاب لإحضارها ...
" انتظر يا سامر "
لم يكن يصغي إلي ، و لكنه و بمجرد أن فتح الباب وقف متسمرا في مكانه ...
و ظل ممسكا بالباب المفتوح و ينظر إلى الخارج ...
ثوان ٍ و إذا بي أرى رغد تدخل المنزل ، يتبعها ابن خالتها حسام !
أول ما نظرت ، نظرت إلي ... تود استنباط مكنون ما حصل ... ثم نظرت إلى سامر و من التعبيرات الكاسية لوجهه المكفهر أدركت أنني تحدّثت معه ...
حسام كان أول من تحدّث إذ ألقى التحية ... فرددناها ، و دعوته للدخول ...
قال :
" أوصلت ابنة خالتي و أردت أن القي التحية ... "
رحبت به ، و دعوته للدخول إلى غرفة الضيافة ، و حدّثت رغد قائلا :
" اذهبي إلى غرفتك "
سامر قال :
" انتظري رغد "
فقلت مقاطعا :
" فيما بعد ، رغد اذهبي إلى غرفتك "
دخلت مع الضيف إلى غرفة الضيوف .
قال حسام ، و هو يلحظ شحنات غريبة في الجو :
" أهناك شيء ؟؟ "
قلت :
" كلا ! "
ثم فتحت موضوعا للحديث ...
بالي كان مشغولا هناك مع رغد ... دقائق و استأذنت الضيف و ذهبت أبحث عنها ...
وجدتها و سامر في الردهة ، و هي مطأطئة الرأس و تبكي ، فيما سامر يتحدث بعصبية ، بل بصراخ ...
قلت :
" كفى سامر ، لنؤجل ذلك قليلا "
" لا تتدخل أنت ! دعنا نناقش أمرنا وحدنا "
نظرت إلى رغد فرأيت الاستنجاد و الخوف يملأان عينيها ...
سامر كان منفعلا جدا ... قال :
" و الآن يا رغد أخبريني ما الذي جعلك تغيرين رأيك بعدما رتبنا كل شيء ؟؟ هل أنا أجبرتك على هذا ؟؟ ألم أترك تحديد الموعد لك ؟؟ ألستِ من قرر الزواج مع دانة في النهاية ؟؟ "
رغد لم تتكلم ، بل انحنت برأسها على ذراعها و استرسلت في البكاء ...
سامر قال :
" سيتم كل شيء كما خططنا له تماما "
رفعت رغد رأسها و تنقلت ببصرها بيننا و حاولت النطق :
" لكن ... "
قاطعها سامر صارخا :
" كما خططنا يا رغد ... فلا مجال للتراجع الآن "
قلت بعصبية و غضب :
" سامر كفى ... كيف تجرؤ على الصراخ عليها ؟؟ "
زمجر سامر بغيظ :
" وليد لو سمحت لا تتدخل أنت "
قلت :
" بل سأتدخّل ... لا أسمح لأحد بمخاطبة رغد بهذا الشكل "
قال :
" و من ينتظر الإذن منك ؟ من تظن نفسك ؟ انسحب رجاء ً "
لكني بقيت واقفا في مكاني ...
سامر تقدم من رغد و أمسك بذراعها يحثها على السير قاصدا الذهاب إلى غرفتها ...
رغد حاولت التملص ، ألا أن سامر أطبق عليها بقوة قائلا :
" تعالي إلى الداخل "*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت بانفعال :
" أتركها يا سامر "
نظر إلي بانزعاج و سار معها خطوتين نحو الغرفة ...
قلت :
" اتركها يا سامر قبل أن أفقد أعصابي "
زمجر بصوت عال :
"قلت ُ انصرف أنت "
و في هذه اللحظة ... فقدت بالفعل السيطرة على أعصابي ، و التي كنت كابحا إياها منذ زمن ...
اندفعت نحو سامر بلا تفكير و أمسكت بذراعه و سحبته بعنف حتى تحررت رغد من قبضة يده ، و قلت :
" قلت دعها و شأنها أيها الجبان "
و سددت إلى بطنه لكمة قوية من قبضي جعلته يترنح ... و يهوي ... و يتلوى ...
انقضضت عليه و هو على الأرض و أمسكت بكتفيه و جعلت أهزهما بعنف و عصبية و أقول :
" حين تقول أنها لا تريد الزواج الآن فهذا يعني أنها لن تتزوج الآن ... أفهمت ؟؟ ... "
نهضت ، و قلت لرغد :
" اذهبي إلى غرفتك "
رغد نظرت إلى سامر ... فقلت لها :
" هيا ... "
في نفس اللحظة ، حضر حسام و الذي على ما يبدو أنه سمع شجارنا فأقبل متعجبا ...
" ماذا يحدث ؟؟ "
رغد حين رأت حسام أقبلت نحوه و هو تقول :
" أعدني إلى خالتي ... "
نهض سامر ... و نادى :
" رغد "
رغد و هي مذعورة و تبكي قالت لحسام :
" أعدني إلى خالتي ... لا أريد العيش هنا "
سامر الآن يسير نحو رغد ، و حسام ينظر إليها و يسأل :
" ماذا حدث رغد ؟؟ "
سامر قال بحدة :
" الأمر لا يعنيك يا هذا "
حسام قال بانفعال :
" إذن فهي حقيقة ... أنتم من تجبرونها على هذا الزواج ... "
سامر وقف مصعوقا يحدق برغد ... و أنا مصعوق أحدّق بحسام ...
قال حسام موجها الحديث إلى رغد :
" أليس كذلك ؟؟ "
رغد قالت بانهيار :
" دعوني و شأني ... دعوني و شأني ... "
و ركضت نحو غرفتها و أغلقت الباب ...
سامر همّ باللحاق بها ألا أنني اعترضته و قلت :
" دعها وحدها ... لا تضطرني لفقد أعصابي من جديد "
سامر حينها غير اتجاهه و دخل غرفته و صفع الباب بقوة
بقينا أنا و حسام ...
قال :
" ماذا حصل ؟؟ "
لم أجبه ... لذا قال :
" أنا استأذن ... "
و هم بالمغادرة ...
استوقفته و سألته :
" حسام ... لم استنتجت أن هناك من يجبر رغد على الزواج ؟؟ "
قال :
" أنا لم أستنتج ، أنا أعرف ذلك "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

دهشت لقوله ، فسألته :
" و من أخبرك ؟؟ "
تردد قليلا ، ثم قال :
" شقيقتي "
بعدما غادر ، صبرت قليلا ثم ذهبت إلى رغد ...
كانت غارقة في الدموع ... قالت :
" أ رأيت ؟؟ لقد قضي الأمر ... لن تستطيع شيئا "
قلت :
" لماذا لم تخبريني بذلك قبل الآن ؟؟ "
رغد نظرت إلي بألم و قالت :
" ما الفرق ؟؟ النتيجة واحدة ... إنه نصيبي "
قلت بإصرار :
" لا أحد سيستطيع إرغامك على ما لا تريدين ... و أنا على قيد الحياة ...
و بمجرد أن يعود والداي ... هذا الزواج سيلغى تماما "

--------------------------

نهايه الحلقه الـ22
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ23

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقةالثالثةوالعشرون
~ معركة العشق ~

خرجت لإحضار بعض متطلبات المنزل في صباح اليوم التالي ، و قضاء بعض الحوائج .
نمت الليلة الماضية على مقعد في الردهة ... بعدما أعياني التفكير المتواصل .
عندما عادت دانة و أرادت الذهاب إلى سامر لتحييه منعتها ، و بنبرة حادة طلبت منها أن تلزم غرفتها حتى الصباح ...
لم أكن أريد لشجار أن ينشب تلك الليلة ، أردت فرصة يتمكن فيها الجميع من ترتيب أفكارهم و استيعاب حقائق الأمور .
حين عدت إلى المنزل وجدت أختي دانة جالسة في المطبخ في وضع يقلق ...
قلت :
" خيرا ؟ هل حصل شيء ؟؟ "
قالت :
" رغد المجنونة ! قررت تأجيل زفافها ! لا يفصلنا عن ليلة الزفاف غير ليال معدودة "
صمت ، و لم أعقّب .
قالت :
" ألن نفعل شيئا ؟؟ "
قلت :
" دعها هي تفعل ما تريد "
تعجبت و استاءت في آن واحد ، و قالت :
" تعني أن الأمر لا يزعجك ؟؟ "
" ليس للحد الذي تتوقعين ... لا أريد أن يضطرها أحد لفعل مالا تريد "
" لكن الزفاف بعد أيام ! سامر مستاء جدا ... إنه مشتعل كالبركان "
شعرت بالضيق ، قلت :
" هل تحدّثت ِ معه ؟ "
" لم أكد ، تحدّثت ُ مع رغد ، ثم جاء و طلب منّي تركهما بمفردهما ... "
انزعجت من الفكرة ، قلت :
" أين ؟ "
" في غرفتها "
تركت الأكياس التي كنت أحملها تنساب من يدي و ذهبت إلى هناك .
عندما اقتربت من الباب ، سمعت صوت أخي .
كان يتحدّث بعصبية ... أصغيت فإذا بي أسمع رغد تتحدث باكية .
لم أحتمل ، طرقت الباب و قلت بحدة :
" سامر "
ثوان ٍ و إذا بالباب ينفتح و يخرج أخي .
كان مكفهر الوجه مقطب الحاجبين متورم الأوردة .
" نعم ؟ "
نظرت إلى ما ورائه فرأيت رغد ، و وجهها الكئيب المبلل بالدموع .
قلت :
" أرغب في التحدث معك "
" فيما بعد يا وليد "
ألقيت نظرة أخرى على رغد فطأطأت الأخيرة برأسها بأسى و استسلام . قلت :
" الآن يا سامر "
قال بعصبية :
" ألا ترى أنني مشغول بالنقاش مع خطيبتي ؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و مجرد نسبها إليه يحرّض شياطين رأسي على الشر و القتال .
قلت و الدماء تصعد إلى وجهي و النار تشتعل شيئا فشيئا :
" حسنا ، لكن ... بهدوء ... لا أريد لأي دمعة أن تراق "
و انصرفت .
بقيت جالسا على مقربة ... أضرب أخماسا بأسداس ... و أشد قبضتي و أرخيهما بين فينة و أخرى .
بعد قرابة الساعة ، سمعت الباب يفتح فنهضت مسرعا ... رأيت سامر يمشي أمامي فلما رآني قال :
" سوينا الأمور "
قلت بذهول و خوف :
" ماذا تعني ؟ "
قال :
" سنتم الزواج كما خططنا له "
أدق الشعيرات الدموية في وجهي أحسست بها تتفجر فجأة .
قلت :
" و رغد ؟؟ "
قال :
" أقنعتها "
قلت :
" أقنعتها ؟؟ أم أجبرتها ؟؟ "
قال بعصبية :
" اذهب و اسألها لتتأكد بنفسك "
سرت من فوري نحو غرفة رغد . طرقت الباب و قلت :
" أنا وليد "
لم أسمع جوابا . قلت :
" أ أدخل ؟ "
" نعم "
سامر كان يقف خلفي .
فتحت الباب و رأيت رغد تجلس على السرير تخفي نظرها تحت قدميها .
قلت :
" صغيرتي "
ترددت قليلا ثم رفعت رأسها و نظرت إلي . كنت أرى في عينيها نظرات الخوف و الاستسلام .
ربما هذا ما جعلها تتردد في النظر نحوي . قلت :
" هل كل شيء على ما يرام ؟ "
نظرت نحو سامر ثم نحوي و قالت :
" نعم "
لم أرتح للإجابة مطلقا ، قلت :
" و الزفاف ؟؟ نؤجله أو نقيمه ؟ "
قالت :
" نقيمه "
صمت برهة ثم قلت :
" أ واثقة من ذلك ..؟ أخبريني بما تريدينه أنت لا ما يريده سامر و الجميع "
رغد نظرت نحو سامر ثم قالت :
" نعم . واثقة "
قلت :
" إذن لماذا أخبرتني بأنك لست ِ مستعدة للزواج الآن ؟؟ لماذا غيرت رأيك بهذه السرعة ؟؟ "
لم تجب . قلت :
" هل يجبرك سامر على شيء ؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

سامر قال بعصبية :
" و لماذا أجبرها ؟ بربّك يا وليد دع الأمور تسير كما هي "
التفت إليه و قلت :
" ابتعد أنت ، و دعني أتحدث معها بحرية "
قال :
" بل ابتعد أنت ، لاحظ أنك تتحدّث إلى خطيبتي أنا "
هيجتني الكلمة مرة أخرى و أيقظت من كان نائما من شياطيني ... قلت بانفعال :
" ابتعد يا سامر و لا تدعني أفقد أعصابي من جديد "
و التفت إلى رغد و قلت :
" اسمعي يا رغد ، لن يحدث شيء لا تريدينه أنت . إياك و الخوف من شيء . 
فإن كنت ترغبين في تأجيل الزواج فأخبريني الآن بصراحة ... هل تريدين ذلك أم أنك مضطرة إليه ؟؟ "
رغد طأطأت برأسها من جديد و أخفت وجهها خلف يديها و أجهشت بكاءً .
ثار جنوني و أنا أراها هكذا ... التفت نحو سامر الذي لا يزال يقف خلفي و قلت :
" لن يقام هذا الزفاف و أنا حي أرزق "
سامر صاح بعصبية :
" وليد لا شأن لك بهذا "
" لن أسمح لأحد بأن يرغم صغيرتي على شيء مطلقا "
" ما قال أننا نرغمها ؟؟ "
و التف نحو رغد و قال بعصبية :
" هل أنا أرغمتك ؟؟ أخبريه "
رغد وقفت و أولتنا ظهرها و صاحت :
" دعاني و شأني . سأفعل ما تريدون جميعا . دعوني وحدي "
قلت :
" أ رأيت ؟ "
سامر دخل الغرفة و اتجه نحوها و أمسك بكتفيها و أدارها باتجاهنا و هو يقول :
" واجهينا يا رغد ... قولي له أنك قررت ِ ذلك و لم يجبرك أحد "
رغد قالت بعصبية :
" بل أجبرتموني "
حملقنا كلانا فيها ، و قال سامر :
" من أجبرك ؟ "
قالت :
" كلكم . و إن ليس بشكل مباشر. ليس أمامي إلا الرضوخ لقدري . لما تريدون أنتم جميعا .. 
لما تخططون أنتم جميعا .. كلكم "
أنا و سامر تبادلنا النظرات الحادة ...
قال :
" إذن فأنت ِ لا تريدين الزواج الآن ؟؟ "
قالت بعصبية و هي تصرخ في وجه سامر :
" لا ... لا ... لا "
كان سامر يمسك بكتفيها ، لكن يده تحركت الآن ... و فجأة سددت صفعة إلى وجهها ... أمام عيني ...
ربما لم يكن في الصفعة من القوة ما يحدث الألم الجسدي بمقدار ما كان فيها من إيلام معنوي ... صاحت صغيرتي :
" آي "
و وضعت كفها على خدها المتألم ...
أنا .. أرى صغيرتي .. مدللتي .. حبيبتي رغد .. تتلقى صفعة على وجهها من يد كائن بشري ... أي ٍ كان .. أمام عيني هاتين ؟؟
" سامر ! أيها الوغد ... كيف تجرؤ ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

و قبل أن أدع له الفرصة حتى ليلتفت إلي قفزت قفزة واحدة باندفاع إليه و انقضضت عليه ، و ووجهت لكمة قوية فتاكة نحو وجهه ...
تلاها سيل متواصل من القذائف التي أشبعت بها جسد أخي من رأسه حتى إخمصي قدميه ...
الرغبات التي كبتها في صدري منذ الطفولة ... و لم أجرؤ على التعبير عنها خرجت كلها من داخلي دفعة واحدة ...
ضربته بوحشية و عنف لم أضرب بهما سواه ، و لم أضرب بهما مثيله منذ سنين
صرت أرفع فيه و أخفض ... و أهز و أرمي ... و ألكم و أرفس .. و ألوي و أثني .. 
و أمارس كل أنواع الضرب المبرح التعذيبي الذي تلقيته في السجن على أيدي العساكر ... في جسد أخي ...
جن جنوني و لم أتمالك نفسي ... لم أملك منعها أو إيقافها ... 
ضربت و ضربت حتى أصاب عضلاتي الإعياء و تصبب العرق من جسدي كله ... و نفذ الهواء من غرفة رغد فما عدت بقادر على التنفس ...
و لم يكن أخي يقاوم أو يدافع ... بل استسلم لضرباتي.. لا أدري أمنعه من صدها الذهول أم العجز ؟؟
لم أنته من درس الضرب هذا إلا بعد أن فرغت شحناتي كلها .. و تطايرت شياطيني من رأسي واحدا بعد الآخر ...
يداي كانتا تطوّقان عنقه بينما كنت أجثو على صدره ... أكاد أخنقه ...
لا أعرف ما الذي جعلني أتوقف ...
قلت و أنا أشد الضغط على عنقه تارة و أرخي قبضتي تارة :
" ألا تعرف ما الذي أفعله بمن يتجرأ على إيذاء صغيرتي ... ؟؟ "
شددت الضغط و سامر ينظر إلي بفزع و خوف ...
قلت :
" أقتله ... "
و تراءت لي صورة عمّار و هو يبتسم ابتسامته الأخيرة للدنيا ... قبل أن أكسر جمجمته بالصخرة ...
حررت عنق أخي من قبضتي فجأة ... و نهضت كالمجنون ... أتلفت يمينا و يسارا ... كأنني أبحث عن عمّار ... خيّل إلي أنه معي الآن ...
لكن عيني وقعتا على أربع أعين تنظر إلي بذعر و فزع و ذهول
اثنتان منها تخصان أختي دانة ، و الأخريان المغمورتان بالدموع هما عينا صغيرتي المذعورة رغد ...
مشيت نحو رغد ، فسارت هي للوراء خوفا ... حتى اصطدمت بالجدار ...
و لمّا صرت أمامها مباشرة قلت :
" زواجك من هذا المخلوق منته تماما ، و إن حاول أي شخص إرغامك على أي شيء ، فويل له مني "
خرجت بعد ذلك من الغرفة و من المنزل و إلى الفناء الخارجي ... أفرغ ما تبقى من غضبي في السجائر ...
بعد قرابة الساعة و النصف حضرت السيدة أم حسام لزيارة رغد .
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
كنت أعلم أن الأمر لن ينتهي بسلام .
ها قد أقبلت خالتي و تعقّدت الأوضاع أكثر فأكثر ...
خالتي تحدّثت مباشرة إلى سامر و قات له أن أقل ما يجب فعله هو تأجيل موعد الزفاف حتى تستقر الأمور .
سامر و الذي كان مثخنا بالكدمات محمر الوجه متهيج الأعصاب طلب منها بنبرة حادة ألا تتدخل ، ألا أن خالتي قالت :
" لن أدعكم تتحكمون في مصير ابنتي كيفما شئتم "
ثم نظرت إلى و قالت :
" سآخذها معي إلى أن تعود أم وليد و نضع حدا لهذا الزواج "
سامر اعترض و كذلك دانة ، ألا أنني تشبثت بخالتي و خرجت معها رغم ذلك .
حين كنت أعبر الفناء الخارجي وجدت وليد هناك ..
قال :
" إلى أين ؟ "
خالتي تولت الإجابة :
" سآخذها معي لبعض الوقت "
لم أر في عيني وليد أي اعتراض ، فخرجت معها ...
في غرفة نهلة ذرفت الكثير من الدموع و أنا أروي لها ما حدث و أصف الهجوم الوحشي الذي قام به وليد ... و أرعبني .

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" كنت أعرف أن هذا ما سيحدث ... الآن أنا أحدثت شرخا في العائلة ... ماذا سيفعل والداي حين يعودان ؟؟
أنا نادمة على تهوري ... كان يجب أن أرضخ لقدري ... "
" يكفي يا رغد ... أنت لم ترغبي في الزواج منه ، هذه الحقيقة إذن دافعي عنها "
قلت :
" لأجل ماذا أدافع عنها ؟ ماذا سأربح إن تخلصت من سامر و جعلت الجميع يتخذ مني موقفا معاديا ؟ ثم ماذا ؟ 
هل تتخيلين كيف سأعيش بينهم و قد حصل ما حصل ؟ "
" ابقي معنا هنا "
" مستحيل ... عمّي هو ولي أمري ... إنه أبي و لا يمكنني العيش في غير بيته "
" ستعيشين في بيت زوجك ! "
" أي زوج هذا ؟؟ "
" الذي تحبين ! "
قلت بألم و يأس :
" و هل تعتقدين أنه بعد أن أنفصل عن أخيه سيكون من الطبيعي أن أرتبط به هكذا ببساطة ! أم هل تظنين أن وليد يفكر بي ؟ "
" إذن لماذا ساندك في موقفك ؟ "
" لأنه يشعر بالمسؤولية تجاهي .. كما لو كنت واجبا عليه تأديته لا أكثر ... "
و هي حقيقة مرة أتجرعها لحظة بعد لحظة ... رغما عني .
ساعات طويلة قضيتها في التفكير ... إلام سيؤول أمري بعد الذي حصل ؟
و كلما تخيلت الوحشية التي طغت على وليد هذا الصباح شعرت بالخوف و الفزع .. أهذا هو ابن عمي الذي كنت أعرف ؟؟
أهذا هو الرجل الذي أحببت ؟
إنني حتى لا أجرؤ الآن على مجرد النطق باسمه ...
عندما عدت إلى البيت في المساء لم يكن هو موجودا ، استقبلتني دانة بوجه عابس مليء باللوم و العتاب ...
قالت :
" هل أنت راضية عما فعلت ِ ؟ أي جنون هذا الذي أصابك ؟ "
كنت أريد الهروب منها ألا أنها لحقتني و تابعت كلامها بكل إصرار و قسوة :
" رغد اخبريني ماذا جرى لك ؟ إن سامر حزين جدا فهل يرضيك هذا ؟ ألا تشعرين بما يحس به ؟
ألا تعلمين أنه متلهف للزواج منك منذ زمن ؟ إنه يحبك بجنون .. أنت ِ خالية من المشاعر تماما كالجدار الذي خلفك "
قلت بعصبية :
" حلّي عنّي ! اتركوني و شأني "
" لا لن أدعك و شأنك و أنا أراك تحطمين أخي بهذا الشكل . ستتزوجين منه و ينتهي الأمر كما رسمنا له "
قلت :
" و ماذا عن مشاعري أنا ؟؟ ألا يحق لي الزواج من الرجل الذي اختاره ؟ "
نظرت إلي دانة بدهشة و قالت :
" ماذا تقصدين ؟؟ أنك لا تريدين أخي ؟ "
التزمت الصمت ، قالت :
" لا تحبين أخي ؟؟ "
قلت بانفعال :
" بلى أحبه ... تماما كما تحبينه أنت ِ .. كأخي الذي تربيت معه ... فهل علي أن أتزوج من أخي ؟؟ "
دانة بدت مذهولة و قالت بتردد :
" رغد ... ما الذي تعنينه ؟؟ أتعنين أنك ... تحلمين بالزواج من شخص آخر ؟؟ "
فاجأني سؤالها و أربك تعبيرات وجهي ، ما جعل الشكوك تكبر في ر أسها ...
صمتت برهة ثم قالت :
" لقد فهمت ... فهمتك أيتها الخبيثة ... إذن فقد أقنعتك خالتك و عائلتها ... تبا لكم جميعا "
لم استطع قول كلمة بعد .. بقيت أحملق في دانة بذهول و تشتت ، أما هي فقالت :
" سأخبر والدتي بكل شيء ... سترين "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*و تركتني و انصرفت .
لازمت غرفتي لبعض الوقت ثم ذهبت إلى غرفة سامر ... حينما طرقت الباب و ذكرت اسمي لم يأذن لي بالدخول ... 
ألا أنني فتحت الباب و تركته نصف مغلق .. و تقدّمت إلى الداخل .
سامر كان يجلس على كرسي مكتبه في شرود و حزن ... حينما وقعت عيناه علي رأيت فيهما بحرا من الآهات و الألم ...
سامر نهض و وقف ليواجهني ، كنت أعرف أنني لا أستطيع مواجهته .. ألا أنني لا أستطيع أيضا تركه هكذا ..
تقدم سامر نحوي و قال بصوت كئيب :
" لماذا يا رغد ؟ "
لم أقو َ على إبقاء عيني مركزتين في عينيه بل هويت بهما نحو الأرض في خجل و خذلان .. و شعور بالذنب و الإثم 
اقترب مني أكثر و أمسك بوجهي و رفعه إليه ليجبرني على النظر إليه .. و قال :
" أخبريني .. لماذا ؟ هل فعلت ما ضايقك مني ذات يوم ؟ "
هززت رأسي نفيا ... أبدا ... مطلقا ...كلا .. إنه لم يكن هناك من يهتم بي
و يحرص على مشاعري و يحسن معاملتي بمقدار ما كان سامر يفعل ..
قال :
" إذن لماذا ؟ أن .. تؤجلي الزفاف ربما بعد عسر كبير أجد له مبررا أو آخر ..
أما أن .. أن .. تهدمي جسر الوصل بيننا هكذا فجأة .. فجأة و دون سابق تلميح .. و تعلني أنك أجبرت ِ على الارتباط بي .. 
و أنك لم ترغبي في ذلك يوما .. بعد كل هذه السنين يا رغد .. بعد كل هذه السنين .. فهذا ما لا أستطيع أن أجد له أي تفسير أو سبب مهما فتشت 
.. لماذا أخبريني ؟؟ "
فاضت الدموع من عيني جوابا على سؤال لم يعرف لساني له إجابة .. سامر أخذ يمسح دموعي .. و قال بعطف :
" أنا آسف لما حصل هذا الصباح .. كنت مجنونا .. سامحيني "
أغمضت عيني إشارة إلى أنني قد نسيت الأمر .. 
و حين فتحتهما رأيت لمعان دمعة محبوسة في عين سامر المشوهة .. يخشى إطلاق سراحها ..
قال :
" لا تفعلي هذا بي يا رغد .. تعلمين كم أحبك .. "
و طوّقني بين ذراعيه بعاطفة حميمة ...
فتحت المجال أمام سامر للتعبير عن مشاعره ، و بقيت أسيرة بين ذراعيه فترة من الزمن .. 
لم أتحرك إلا حين سمعت صوتا قادما من ناحية الباب فالتفت كما التفت سامر .. و رأينا وليد يقف هناك .
لا أستطيع أن أصف لكم النظرات الوحشية المرعبة التي كان يرمينا بها .. لقد كنت أشعر بها تلسعني و تحرقني ..
تقدّم خطوة بعد خطوة ، تكاد خطواته تهز الأرض من قسوتها .. كان الشرر يتطاير من عينيه و هو يحملق في سامر و يعض على أسنانه ..
شعرت بالخوف .. تراجعت للوراء .. اختبأت خلف سامر .. امتدت يدا وليد و أمسك بتلابيب سامر بعنف و قال :
" قلت لك لا تحاول استدرار تعاطفها ثانية .. حذّرتك من الاقتراب منها حتى يعود والدي .. ألم تفهم ؟ "
ثم سحبه و دفع به نحو الجدار ..
سامر رفع رجله و سدّد ركله بركبته إلى وليد ، فقام هذا الأخير بلكم سامر بعنف على خدّه المشوه ..
وليد قال و هو يلصق سامر بالجدار بقوة :
" لن أسمح لرغد بالزواج منك .. أفهمت ؟ لا تستحق رجلا مشوها مثلك "
قال سامر :
" نعم ، فالأفضل لها الزواج من القتلة المجرمين "
و ما إن قال سامر ذلك حتى تحوّل وليد إلى وحش .. نعم وحش .. فهو أقل وصف يمكنني نعته به ..
صرخت :
" توقفا "
ألا أن الاثنين دخلا في عراك مميت ...
أسرعت أجري بحثا عن دانة .. فوجدتها في غرفتها تتحدث إلى خطيبها .. صرخت :
" أسرعي دانة .. يتقاتلان مجددا "
دانة تركت السماعة و جاءت تركض معي ..
حاولنا التدخل لفض العراك الجنوني ألا أننا فشلنا تماما .. و أخذت كل واحدة منا تصرخ من جهة دون جدوى ..*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

يد الغلبة كانت بطبيعة الحال لوليد الذي كان يفوق سامر بدانة وبنية و قوة ..
استمر العراك فترة من الزمن .. كنت أصرخ و أنا أبكي
" توقفا .. يكفي "
ألا أن أحدهما لم يكن ليستجب لي ...
قلت :
" أنا سأتزوج من سامر .. سأفعل ما تريدون .. هذا يكفي .. يكفي .. "
ألا أن ذلك لم يزد الأمرإلا وطيسا ..
دانة التفتت نحوي و صرخت بوجهي :
" هذا كلّه بسببك أنت .. أيتها اللعينة رغد ابتعدي عن وجهي الآن .. "
و دفعت بي نحو الخارج عنوة ..
ركضت أنا نحو غرفتي و جعلت أبكي بصراخ .. و أنادي أمي و أبي ..
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
لو لم يكن أخي .. ابن أمي و أبي .. شقيقي .. من تجري دماؤه في عروقي و يختزن حبه في قلبي .. 
لكنت قضيت على هذا الرجل المشوّه الذي كان يعانق رغد قبل قليل
و أرسلته إلى العالم الآخر ..
لقد جنّ جنوني .. و فقدت أدنى معاني الرأفة و الإنسانية .. و أوسعته ضربا أشد و أقسى 
و أعنف من الدرس الذي لقنته إياه صباح هذا اليوم ..
إنه جزاء من يقترب من صغيرتي أنا ..
نعم ، إنها فتاتي أنا .. و لن أسمح لأي رجل مهما كان .. بأن يقترب منها مسافة تقل عن ميل كامل .. من الآن فصاعدا
لقد كانت دانة تقف قربنا محاولة حشر نفسها بيننا و لو لم أسيطر على نفسي لدفعتها بقوة هي الأخرى ..
إنني الآن في أشد لحظات عمري جنونا و ثورة .. و إن يقع في يدي أي سلاح ، فسأفتك بكل من يعترضني بدون تفكير ..
و الشيء الذي وقع في يدي كان مجرد علبة حديدية وقعت من على المكتب أثناء عراكنا ...
كنت مطبقا على سامر الواقع على الأرض ، و عائقا إياه عن الحركة .. بثقل جسمي الضخم ..
رفعت يدي بما حملت ، بالأداة الحديدية على أهبة ضرب رأسه بها ..
سامر كان يحاول التملص مني دون جدوى ، و ينظر إلى العلبة الحديدية و يصرخ
" ماذا ستفعل يا مجنون ؟ "
قلت :
" سأحطّم جمجمتك .. "
قال بذعر :
" وليد ... ستقتلني ؟ "
دانة أقبلت مسرعة و أمسكت بذراعي تعيقني عما كنت بجنون مقدما عليه ...
تركت العلبة تسقط من يدي ...
و قلت مهددا أخي :
" سأقتلك .. إن حاولت الاقتراب منها ثانية .. "
و ألصقت رأسي برأسه و قلت :
" أنا لم أقتل ذلك النذل .. و أضيع من عمري كل تلك السنين مرميا في السجن .. و أخسر ماضي و مستقبلي ... 
لأخرج و أراك تتزوج من فتاتي رغما عنها .. و إن حاولت الاقتراب منها ثانية .. فسأرسلك إليه .. 
لأن هذا هو جزاء من يؤذي صغيرتي بأي شكل من الأشكال .. أفهمت يا سامر ؟
سأقتلك .. و أقتلكم جميعا إن تجرأتم على إيذاء صغيرتي و لو حتى بمجرد الكلام.. أفهمت ؟؟ "
و سددت إلى وجهه اللكمة الأخيرة .. ثم نهضت ..
ترنحت في مشيتي من شدة الإعياء .. و توجهت نحو الباب سائرا على غير هدى
وقعت عيناي على دانة التي كانت تنظر إلي بذهول و فزع ...
قالت و حدقتا عينيها مفتوحتان لأقصى حد :
" وليد .. ما الذي تقوله ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت مزمجرا :
" نعم .. في السجن .. و لن يهمني العودة إليه إذا ما تعلّق الأمر برغد .. و لن أسمح لأحد بإجبارها على الزواج من شخص لا تريده .. 
و لن أدع أي رجل يتزوّج منها إلا إذا أخبرتني هي بأنها هي ترغب في الزواج منه و تريده ... مفهوم ؟؟ "
و خرجت من الغرفة تاركا المذهول مذهولا ... و المجروح مجروحا ... و المحطم محطما ...
ذهبت رأسا إلى غرفة رغد و التي قفزت مذعورة ما أن رأتني ... و صارت ترتجف بخوف ...
لحظتها فقط أدركت أنني خرجت من طوري .. و أنني لم أكن في وعيي و رشدي .. 
و أنني شوّهت أي صورة حسنة يمكن أن تكون لا تزال باقية في رأس رغد عني ..
قلت :
" رغد "
سماعها لكمتي جعلها تنتفض خوفا .. ربما كان صوتي مرعبا .. 
ربما كان شكلي مفزعا .. ربما كنت أشكّل بالنسبة إليها هذه اللحظة مصدر روع و وجل ..
وقفت متسمرا في مكاني أراقب صغيرتي المذعورة ..
سمحت للأرض التي تلامس قدمي ّ بامتصاص الباقي من غضبي و ثورتي
و تنفست أنفاسا عميقة تطرد الشر من صدري .. و أرخيت ما كنت أشده من الأعصاب و العضلات .. 
و قلت بصوت حاولت جعله حنونا بقدر ما أمكنني في ساعة الوحشية تلك :
" صغيرتي رغد .. لا تفزعي مني ..أنا آسف "
لكن القشعريرة و الرعشة لم تفارقا يديها و فكها الأسفل ..
قلت بألم :
" آسف لإرعابك يا رغد .. أرجوك لا تفزعي مني .. أخبريني فقط بما تودين مني القيام به و أنا رهن إشارتك "
رغد تكلمت بارتجاف قائلة :
" دعني وحدي "
وقفت لحظة في مكاني عاجزا على تحريك قدمي ، بعد كل تلك القوة التي أفرغتها في بدن شقيقي ...
قلت :
" سامحيني يا رغد .. أنا وليد كما تعرفينني "
قالت :
" أنت لست وليد .. غادر غرفتي .. دعني وحدي "
آلمني طلبها هذا فقلت بانكسار :
" كما تأمرين .. سأخرج لكني سأعود .. و سأفعل أي شيء ترغبين فيه بنفسك .. حتى و إن رغبت ِ الزواج من سامر مجددا ..
لكنني متى ما شعرت ُ بأن أحدا يضطرك لفعل ما لا تريدين .. فلن أبقى مكتوف اليدين مطلقا "
و غادرت غرفة رغد بل و المنزل أيضا ...
عندما عدت إلى هناك ، كان ذلك في عصر اليوم التالي و رأيت سيارة نوّار عند باب المنزل ألا أن سيارة سامر لم تكن موجودة .
حينما دخلت ، وجدته و دانة يجلسان في غرفة المعيشة ...
ألقيت التحية ، فرد نوّار بينما أشاحت دانة بوجهها عني .
سألت :
" أين سامر ؟ "
لم تجب ، فرد نوّار :
" عاد إلى شقته "
سألت :
" متى غادر ؟؟ "
قال :
" اعتقد عند الظهيرة "
قلت موجها كلامي إلى دانة :
" و أين ابنة عمّك ؟ "
لم تجب ..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كررت سؤالي :
" أين ابنة عمك يا دانة ؟؟ "
التفتت إلي دانة بغضب و قالت :
" لو سمحت .. لا تتحدّث معي بعد الآن "
نوّار بدا محرجا و قال بصوت خافت :
" دانة .. أعصابك ! "
ألا أن دانة صرخت :
" أنا بريئة من هذا الرجل و لا أريد أن يتحدّث معي من الآن فصاعدا "
تركتهما و ذهبت لأفتّش عن رغد .
لم أجدها في أي مكان ، فعدت ُ إليهما مجددا و سألت :
" أين ابنة عمك ؟ "
لم تجبني دانة ، فتدخّل نوّار قائلا :
" أظن أنها ذهبت إلى بيت أقاربها ... فقد جاء حسام قبل فترة و اصطحبها معه "
انزعجت من ذلك ، و قلت :
" وحده ؟ "
قالت دانة بحدّه :
" نعم وحده . اتصلت به و طلبت منه الحضور ليأخذها إلى بيته خالتها. ماذا بعد ؟ "
قلت :
" لمَ لم تنتظرني ؟ "
قالت دانة بعصبية :
" و لماذا عليها أن تنتظرك ؟ لقد ذهبت مع ابن خالتها و انتهى الأمر "
قلت بغضب :
" دانة .. كيف تتركينها تخرج هكذا ؟ "
قالت بنفور :
" و هل كنت تنتظر مني أن أذهب معهما أم ماذا ؟؟ "
ثم أضافت :
" ليس عليك أن تقلق فهي في المكان الذي تحب التواجد فيه .. مع أحبابها "
قلت :
" إلام تشيرين ؟؟ "
قالت بنفاذ صبر :
" ماذا ؟؟ ألم تخبرك أيضا بأنها تخلّت عن شقيقي و سببت كل هذا من أجل ابن خالتها العزيز ؟ فلتشبع به إذن "
فوجئت .. ذهلت .. أصبت بالهول لدى سماعي ما قالته دانة .. و انفغر فوهي عن كلمات مبعثرة :
" من ؟ ماذا ؟ ما الذي تقولينه ؟ "
دانة عضت على أسنانها و شدّت على قبضتيها و قالت حانقة :
" اللعينة .. لن أسامحها على ما فعلت بأخي أبدا .. لن أسامحك أنت أيضا .. 
عسى الله ألا يوفّقها في الزواج ممن حطّمت قلب شقيقي من أجله ... أبدا ... أبدا يا رب "

-------------------------

نهايه الحلقه الـ23
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ24

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*الحلقةالرابعةوالعشرون
~ الليلة الحمراء ~

كلما تذكّرت الدمعة الحبيسة في عين سامر، التي كاد يطلقها لحظة عناقنا الأخير.. تفجرت عوضا عنها عشرات الدموع من محجري.
لم يكن ما فعلته شيئا يغتفر.. إنه سامر رفيق الطفولة و الصبا و المراهقة.. إنه أعز إنسان لدي.. لكنه ليس الأحب..
في صباح اليوم، عندما رأيته.. تلوّت أمعائي و أصابني مغص شديد مفاجئ للكدمات التي شوهت ما لم يكن مشوها من جسده النحيل.
حين حاولت التحدّث إليه لم يرد علي، حتى بدأت أقنع نفسي بأن اللكمات التي تلقاها فكه قد أعجزته عن النطق ، ألا أنه تحدّث مع دانة التي انفردت به مطولا في غرفتها .
بالتأكيد كان حوارهما يدور حولي و حول ما سببته من مشكلة معقدة بغبائي و تهوّري...
و كل هذا، لأنني اكتشفت أنني أحب وليد !
أحب رجلا وحشا مفترسا... لم يسبب لي منذ ظهوره في حياتي من جديد غير الألم و المعاناة...
و لو استهلكت كل كلمات الندم الموجودة على وجه الأرض، ما كفاني ذلك لأعبّر عما أشعره هذه اللحظة من الذنب...
الآن، أنا فتاة طائشة ناكرة للجميل و المعروف، حطّمت قلب الرجل الذي يحبها و يتلهف لإسعادها، من أجل رجل لم تعرف عن حقيقته شيئا أكيدا، غير أنها تحبه..وتتمناه.. و حينما يعود والداي، و يرحل وليد، كما رحل سامر، فإن كل شيء سينتهي.. و أفقد عائلتي.. و أعود يتيمة وحيدة كما قدمت إليهم قبل 15 عاما...
بين الفينة و قرينتها تجيء ابنة خالتي نهلة لتتفقدني، فتراني كما تركتني.. أهيم في أفكار بائسة لا نهائية.. في ضياع و تشتت.
كنت أحاول النوم على سريرها، إذ أنني قضيت الليلة الماضية ساهرة سهر النجوم.. وحيدة وحدة القمر.. باكية بكاء المطر.. تعيسة تعاسة السواد المخيم على السماء... تتلاعب بي الأفكار تلاعب الرياح بورقة شجر صفراء جافة.. فقدت فرعها و أصلها و جذرها و تاهت في صحراء لا نهاية لا.. و لا بداية.
" أما زلت مستيقظة ؟ "
سألتني نهلة و القلق الشديد يتملكها و يحوّل وجهها البشوش الصريح إلى مغارة من الغموض و الحيرة..
قلت:
" أنى لعيني النوم يا نهلة، و قد فعلت ُ ما فعلت ؟ .. غدا مساءا سيعود والداي.. ماذا أقول لهما ؟ يا إلهي لا أريد أن أريهما وجهي.. "
" هّوني عليك يا رغد، لستِ أول و لا آخر فتاة تحل ارتباطها من خطيبها بعد سنين من الخطوبة ! لا عليك يا ابنة خالتي.. هل تعتقدين أنهم سيطردونك من المنزل مثلا من جراء فعلتك هذه ؟؟ "
قلت:
" لا أستحق العيش تحت كنفهم بعد الآن... بل لا أجرؤ على العودة إليهم ! أوه لو رأيت الطريقة التي خاطبتني بها دانة هذا اليوم.. "
و تذكّرت كلماتها القاسية التي وجهتها إلي بعد مغادرة سامر، مكسور الخاطر...
قالت نهلة:
" و منذ متى كانت طيبة معك ! إنها دائما قاسية عليك، دعك ِ منها.. لكن عندما تعود أمك يا رغد، أخبريها بحقيقة الأمر.. أخبريها بأنك لم تحبي سامر يوما و أنك... تحبين وليد !"
قلت بأسى و اعتراض:
" مستحيل ! لا يمكن أبدا... و لا بشكل من الأشكال ! كيف يا نهلة كيف ؟؟ و ماذا سأجني من قول هذا ؟ أم تظنين أنها ستقول : لا بأس ، ننقلك من سامر إلى وليد ، بهذه البساطة ؟؟ "
و جعلت أندب حظي الذي أوقعني في مأزق كهذا..
" ليته لم يسافر و يتركني.. ليته لم يعد ! ليتني أستطيع التوقف عن التفكير به ! ليته يحس بي... ليت معجزة سماوية تجعله يرتبط بي و تجعل سامر ينساني.. ليته يختفي من حياتي و قلبي.. ليته يظهر الآن و ينتشلني من كل هذا ! "*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*طرق الباب هاهنا و دخلت سارة و قالت:
" قريبك الكبير أتى يا رغد "
نظرت نحو سارة بقلق مفاجىء و انعقد لساني، فتحدّثت نهلة بالنيابة و قالت :
" من تعنين سارة ؟؟ "
قالت :
" وليد الطويل ! "
أنا و نهلة تبادلنا النظرات ذات المعنى، ثم قلت:
" ماذا يريد ؟؟ "
سارة قالت وهي مبتهجة:
" سأل أولا عن والدي و أخي، و كلاهما غير موجود !
ثم قال: ( هل ابنة عمي رغد هنا ؟ )
قلت ( نعم )
قال: ( هللا استدعيتها من فضلكِ يا آنسة ؟)..
قال عنّي آنسة ! "
و بدت مسرورة بهذا الاكتشاف العظيم ! إنها آنسة ! ما أشد فراغ رأس هذه الفتاة !
يبدو أنها المرة الأولى التي تسمع فيها أحدا يطلق عليها هذا اللقب !
قلت:
" أين هو ؟"
قالت:
" في الخارج ! عند الباب "
نظرت إلى نهلة و قلت:
" لا أريد العودة إلى البيت.. لابد أنه جاء لاصطحابي إلى هناك. لن أذهب "
و سرعان ما كانت سارة على وشك الذهاب إليه و هي تقول:
" سأخبره بذلك "
نهلة صرخت:
" انتظري سارة ! ما بالك ما أن تلتقط أذناك كلمة حتى أسرع لسنك ببثها ؟
اذهبي و أخبري أمي عن قدومه حتى تتصرف ! "
و انصرفت سارة مذعنة للأمر ! و بكل سرور !
بعد ثوان حضرت خالتي، و قالت:
" سأذهب للتحدث إليه، لا تقلقي "
ألا أن قلقي بدأ يتضاعف هذه اللحظة...
ذهبت خالتي ثم عادت بعد دقيقتين تقول:
" يرغب في التحدث معك، تركته واقفا في الحديقة "
هممت بالنهوض، فقالت:
" ما لم ترغبي في ذلك فسأصرفه "
قلت:
" لا داعي خالتي. سأصرفه بنفسي "
و تلوت ُ بعض الآيات في صدري لتمنحني القوة على الوقوف أمامه من جديد !
في الحديقة الصغيرة الأمامية للمنزل، وجدت وليد واقفا على مقربة من الباب. سرت إليه أجر قدميّ جرا...
في خوف و اضطراب.
كنت أعلم أن خالتي و ابنتيها يراقبنني من النافذة !
حينما صرت أمامه، بادر هو بإلقاء التحية ، ثم سألني :
" أ أنت بخير ؟؟ "
إنه سؤال عادي جدا يتداوله الناس عشرات المرات في اليوم لعشرات الأسباب 
ألا أنني احتجت وقتا قياسيا للتفكير في الإجابة !
هل أنا بخير ؟؟
لما رأى وليد ترددي و حيرتي قال:
" تبدين بحال أفضل.. "
نطقت لا إراديا بصوت خفيف:
" نعم "*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قال:
" هل نعود إلى البيت إذن ؟؟ "
هنا تحدثت بصوت عال مندفع:
" لا ! "
فوجىء وليد بردي فقال:
" لم ؟ إنها الثامنة.. هل تودين البقاء أكثر ؟؟ "
قلت:
" نعم "
" إلى متى ؟ تأخر الوقت ، دعينا نعود فقد تركت دانة وحدها "
" لا ! "
بعد وهلة واصل وليد كلامه:
" هل تنوين المبيت هنا ؟؟ "
" نعم "
" هذه الليلة فقط ؟ "
" لا "
" كل ليلة ؟؟ "
" نعم "
" أتمزحين ؟؟ "
" لا "
" إذن فأنت جادّة ؟؟ "
" نعم "
" و هل تظنين أنني سأسمح بهذا ؟ "
" لا "
لم أكن أنظر إلى وليد بل إلى الحشيش الأخضر المغطي للأرض...في تشتت.. لكنه حين قال:
" لا أم نعم ؟؟ "
انتبهت ُ لسؤاله الأخير، و لجوابي الأخير... و رفعت عيني إليه بارتباك و قلت:
" نعم.. أعني بالطبع نعم "
قال:
" بالطبع لا "
كانت نظرته مليئة بالإصرار.. ، قال:
" فلنعد إلى البيت يا رغد "
قلت:
" لا "
قال :
" أليس لديك تعليق غير نعم و لا ؟ دعينا نذهب الآن لأنني لا أريد ترك دانة بمفردها أطول من هذا "
" لا أريد العودة، سأبقى هنا"
" لماذا ؟ "
" أريد البقاء مع خالتي.. أريد بعض الهدوء و الطمأنينة بعيدا عنكم "
يبدو أن كلماتي قد ضايقت وليد لأن تعبيرات وجهه الآن تغيرت .. قال:
" غدا سيعود والداي و نضع حدا لكل شيء. ستسوى الأمور بالشكل الذي تريدينه أنت ِ.. لا تقلقي و لا تضطري نفسك للتضحية.. "
قلت:
" لكن سامر لا يستحق.. لا يستحق ما سببتُه له، و لا ما فعلت َ أنت به.. مسكين سامر.. "
و حتى تعاطفي مع سامر أزعجه و زاد من حدّة تعبيرات وجهه الغاضبة.. قال:
" ستسوّى الأمور غدا أو بعده. لن أسافر قبل أن أتأكد من أن كل شيء يسير على خير ما يرام "
و كلمة أسافر هذه دقّت نواقيس الخوف في صدري... قلت بسرعة:
" تسافر ؟ هل ستسافر ؟ "
قال:
" سيعود والدي و تنتهي مهمّتي "
و كم قتلتني جملته هذه... ألا يكفيني ما أنا به حتّى يزيدني هما فوق هم ؟؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت:
" و زفاف دانة ؟ "
تنهّد و نظر إلى السماء.. و لم يجب.
قال بعدها:
" هيا رغد "
لم أشأ العودة... فلأجل أي شيء أعود ؟ لأجل أن أذرف المزيد من الدموع..
لأجل أن أعيش المزيد من الحسرة ؟؟ ألأجل أن أراه و هو يرحل من جديد ؟؟ 
نعم، فهو قد جاء في مهمة محددة أنجزها و سيغادر..
كرر:
" هيا يا رغد ! "
قلت باعتراض:
" لن أذهب معك. سأبقى هنا لحين عودة أمي "
ازداد استياؤه و قال بما تبقى له من صبر:
" رجاءا يا رغد.. هيا فأنالا أحبذ أن تباتي خارج المنزل "
" لكنه بيت خالتي و قد اعتدت على هذا "
" عندما يعود أبي افعلي ما تشائين و لكن و أنت ِ تحت رعايتي أنا، لا أريد أن تباتي في مكان بعيد عني "
" لماذا ؟ "
" لن أشعر بالراحة لذلك و أنا متعب بما يكفي، و لا ينقصني المزيد من القلق. تعالي معي الآن "
شعرت بالغيظ من كلامه. من يظن نفسه ليتحكم بي هكذا ؟
إذا كان أبي لا يمانع من مبيتي في بيت خالتي من حين لآخر فما دخله هو ؟؟
" لن آتي "
قلتها بتحد ٍ، فنظر إلي بعصبية و صرخ بحدّة:
" رغد ! "
انتفضت ُ من جراء صرخته المخيفة هذه.. و حدّقت به مذعورة..
تتسابق نبضات قلبي لدفع الدماء خارجه عشوائيا..
عيناه كانتا متمركزتين على عيني و حاجباه مقطبين و وجهه غاضب عابس مرعب.. 
يثير الفزع في نفس من لا يهاب الوحوش !
تراجعت إلى الوراء خطوتين في هلع.. كنت أتمنى لو تستطيع رجلاي الركض
ألا أن الفزع صلّب عضلاتهما و جمّد حركاتهما..
وليد مد يده نحوي فارتعدت.. في خشية من أن يلطمني.. لكن يده توقفت في منتصف الطريق... 
قلت باضطراب و ارتجاف:
" سـ .. أحضر حـ .. قيبتي "
و استدرت ُ مرعوبة و جريت بضع خطوات فارة، ألا أنه ناداني مجددا:
" رغد "
تصلبت ُ في مكاني و رجلي معلقة فوق الأرض.. ثم
التفت إليه بخوف يفوق سابقه.. ماذا الآن؟ هل ينوي صفعي أو ماذا ؟؟
أراه يقترب مني أكثر و لا أقوى على الفرار.. حين صار أمامي مباشرة نظر إلي بعمق.. و قال:
" رغد.. ما بالك فزعت ِ هكذا ؟؟ "
لم أنطق و لم يخرج من فمي غير تيارات الهواء السريعة اللاهثة..
وليد حدّق بي بانزعاج و مرارة و قال:
" رغد ! هل تظنين أنني سأؤذيك بشكل من الأشكال ؟؟ "
ثم تابع:
" أنت ِ مجنونة إن فكّرت ِ هكذا "
نظر إلى أصابعي المتوترة المرتعشة، ثم إلى عيني المفزوعة ثم تنهد بضيق و قال :
" حسنا، سوف أمر بك غدا قبل أن نذهب لاستقبال والدي ّ.. لكن إذا أردت الحضور قبل ذلك فأعلميني و لا تطلبي ذلك من ابن خالتك.. "
ما زلت أحدّق به نصف مستوعبة لما يقول...
قال بصوت خفيف دافىء:
" اعتني بنفسك.. صغيرتي "
ثم ختم:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" تصبحين على خير "
و استدار.. و سار مبتعدا.. و غادر المكان.
بقيت أنا أراقبه حتى غاب... و غاب معه قلبي و حسّي...
سرت ببطء عائدة إلى الداخل فوجدت الثلاث في انتظاري.. سألت خالتي:
" إذن ماذا ؟ "
قلت:
" سيأتي غدا... "
و صعدت أنا و نهلة إلى غرفتها من جديد...
قالت:
" بدوت ِ مضطربة رغد ! ماذا قال لك ؟؟ "
أمسكت بيديها و قلت:
" نهلة.. سأجن.. لا أعرف لم أصبح هكذا ؟ إنه مخيف ! "
" رغد ! ماذا قال ؟؟ "
" لا أذكر ما قال ! ماذا قال ؟؟ لا أدري نهلة إنني أفقد تركيزي حين يكون على مقربة ! لا أعرف ما الذي يصيبني ؟؟ "
و لم أتمالك نفسي... تفجرّت عيناي بسيلين متوازيين من الدموع الدافئة تسابقا على تبليل خديّ الحزينين...
" رغد.. عزيزتي تماسكي "
" إنه سيسافر.. من جديد يا نهلة سأحرم من وجوده.. من رعايته.. من أن أراه.. و أتعلّق به.. و اسمعه يناديني ( يا صغيرتي ) كما كان يفعل منذ طفولتي.. لا أحد يناديني هكذا حتى الآن.. كيف سأتحمّل عودة حياتي خاليه منه و قلبي أجوف لا يسكنه أحد ؟ سأجن يا نهلة إن تركني و غادر.. لا أحتمل ذلك.. أنا أحبه كثيرا يا نهلة كثيرا.. إنه كل شيء بالنسبة لي.. ما أنا فاعله من بعده ؟ أخبريني ماذا أفعل ؟ ماذا ؟ "
و لم أر غير الظلام و السواد الذي غلّف حياتي و بطّنها أسفا على وليد قلبي...
و رغم الآلام و التعب.. و الإعياء الذي أعانيه..ضل النعاس طريقه إلى عينيّ حتى ساعة متأخرة من تلك الليلة المشؤومة...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
كنت أتمنى الذهاب إلى مكان واسع.. رحيب.. تعبث تيارات الهواء في سمائه بحرية..
إلى البحر.. حيث أرمي بأثقال جسدي و هموم صدري الضائق الحزن...
ألا أنني عدت إلى المنزل الكئيب و جدرانه العائقة.. لأبقى رفيقا لشقيقتي الغاضبة...
كانت في غرفتها، حمدت الله أن لم تسنح الفرصة للقائنا مجددا، فبعد الذي أثارته هذا اليوم، كرهت نفسي و كرهت انتسابي لهذا البيت..
بعدما رحل نوّارعند المغرب، أتتني و مزيج من الشرر و الغضب و الذهول و عدم التصديق يتربع على وجهها..
" سؤال واحد، أجبني عليه.. و بعدها انس أن لك أختا.. يا وليد، قل لي.. أنت.. كنت في السجن ؟؟ "
و تلا السؤال عشرات الأسئلة.. أسئلة بدا أنها عرفت الإجابة عليها من سامر، و الذي بالتأكيد خضع لاستجواب مكثف من قبلها قبل رحيله..
و أسئلة أخرى تهرّبت من الإجابة عليها.. فما رأيته في عينيها من الغضب و الاحتقار كان كاف لقتل أي رغبة في الدفاع أو التبرير في نفسي..
" لا أصدّق ذلك ! أخي أنا.. قاتل خرّيج سجون ؟؟ و أنا من كنت أظنه رجل أعمال كبير درس في الخارج ! أنا من كنت أتباهى بك بين رفيقاتي ..! كيف أواجه خطيبي و أهله بحقيقة خاذلة كهذه ؟ لذلك كنت تتحاشى الحديث عن نفسك ! كم أنا مصدومة بحقيقتك ! "
عندما صوّبت نظري إليها، أشاحت بوجهها الباكي و ركضت إلى غرفتها تواري الألم.. و تدفن الواقع المخزي..
و هاهي الآن.. منعزلة في ذات الغرفة منذ ساعات...
و بدوري، انزويت في غرفة سامر مع حشد من الأفكار الكئيبة.. تولى قيادتها و سيادتها..صغيرتي رغد..
و كلما تذكرت الخوف الذي تملكها و هي تقف أمامي.. أكره نفسي و وجودي و كياني..
إذا لم أكن على الأقل أمثل مصدر الطمأنينة و الأمان لصغيرتي.. فماذا يعني وجودي في هذا الكون ؟؟
ماذا تبقى لي.. ؟ هاقد خسرت أهلي أيضا.. سامر و تشاجرت معه و حطمت قلبه و علاقتي به .. و دانة و وقعت من عينيها و صارت تزدريني.. و رغد.. رغد الحبيبة.. تنفر مني و ترتجف خوفا ؟؟
كيف جعلتها تذعر مني هكذا و تفقد ثقتها بي ؟؟
ما عساها تظن بي الآن ؟؟
أي موقف ستتخذ مني متى عرفت عن سجني و جريمتي ؟؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*هل ستحتقرني مثل دانة ؟؟ لا يا رغد أرجوك ..
فأنا لن أحتمل ذلك أبدا.. و أفضل الموت على العيش لحظة واحدة تنظرين فيها إلي بذرة ازدراء واحدة.. مهما كانت جريمتي و آثامي..
ليتكِ لا تعلمين..
يا رغد.. سامحيني..
ربما لم أعد وليد الذي عرفته و تعلّقت ِ به صغيرة، بفخر و معزّة و ثقة.. لكنني لا أزال وليد الذي يحبك و يتوق إليك.. يهتم بكل شؤونك بهوس...
ليتك ِ تعلمين...
نمت أخيرا على خيال الذكريات الجميلة الماضية.. فهي الشيء الوحيد الجميل في حياتي.. و الذي يمكن لقلبي المنفطر الشعور بالسعادة و الراحة حين تذكره...
فجأة، صحوت من النوم مفزوعا على دوي شديد زلزل الغرفة بما فيها..
فتحت عيني ّ فإذا بي أرى الليل نهارا.. و السواد نارا.. و السكون زلزالا.. و الهدوء ضجيجا عظيما...مهولا..
و أرى الأشياء من حولي تهتز و تقع أرضا و سريري يتذبذب..
للوهلة الأولى لم أستوعب شيئا، أهو كابوس أم ماذا ؟؟
و سرعان ما صدر صوت انفجار مجلجل حرك جدران المنزل...
قفزت من على سريري أترنح مع الاهتزازات، و خرجت مسرعا من الغرفة و إذا بي أرى شقيقتي تأتي مسرعة نحوي و هي تصرخ
" ما هذا ؟ قنابل ! "
و للمرة الثالثة دوي صوت انفجار ضخم و أضيئت الدنيا بشعاع النيران.. و عبقت الأجواء بالدخان و روائح الحريق..
كانت الأرض تهتز من تحتنا فأسرعت بالإمساك بشقيقتي و انبطحنا أرضا.. و شهدنا زجاج النوافذ يتحطم و تقتحم ألسنة النيران المنزل... و تتوزع حارقة كل ما تقع عليه...
اندلع الحريق من حولنا في أماكن متفرقة فجأة.. و توالت أصوات الانفجارات مرة بعد أخرى بعد أخرى .. بشكل متواصل و مندفع ..
شيء ما اخترق السقف فجأة و هوى أرضا، و انفجر...
ركضت أنا و دانة مبتعدين بسرعة عن ذلك الشيء و هي تصرخ... و بدأ السقف يهوي فوق رؤوسنا..
هربنا فزعين مسرعين ناجيين بنفسينا متجهين نحو المدخل.. لا يعرف أحدنا أي تطأ قدماه..
و نحن نعبر الردهة.. توقفت فجأة و صرخت:
" رغد ! "
قفزت قفزا نحو غرفة رغد و صرخت:
" رغد.. رغد "
و دون أن أنتظر فتحت الباب بسرعة واقتحمت الغرفة و لم أر غير النيران تلتهم الأثاث... و تحرق السرير..
" رغد.. "
كاد قلبي يتوقف، بل إنه توقّف، و كدت أسلم نفسي للنيران تلتهمني.. ألا أنني فجأة تذكرت أنها لم تبت هنا الليلة.. و لا أعرف ما الذي دفعني لنسيان أو تذكر هذه المعلومة..هذه اللحظة
صرخات دانة وصلتي رغم الدوي المجلل الطاغي على أي صوت في الوجود، و وجدتها مقبلة نحوي بذعر تقول:
" تهدّم السقف.. سنموت "
ثم نظرت نحو سرير رغد المشتعل نارا و صرخت:
" رغد "
و بدت و كأنها دخلت في نوبة فزع هستيرية، أمسكت بها و قلت:
" ليست هنا، لنخرج فورا "
و عوضا عن التوجه إلى الردهة ثم المخرج، توجهت إلى غرفتي إذ أن فكري قادني تلقائيا إلى مفاتيح السيارة..
سحبتها و سحبت المحفظة التي كانت بجوارها و أطلقت ساقي للرياح، ممسكا بيد شقيقتي الصارخة بذعر..
فتحنا الباب و خرجنا إلى الفناء و خرجت معنا الأدخنة التي نفثها الحريق داخل المنزل... و رأينا السماء تسبح في الدخان، و الليل نهارا ملتهبا..أحمر.. و الحجر يتساقط من حولنا كالمطر.. بينما تعج الدنيا بأصوات انفجارات متتالية.. و تتزلزل الأرض مع كل انفجار..أيما زلزلة
و عندما فتحت الباب الخارجي، رأيت ما لم تره عيناي من قبل.. و لا من بعد..*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

رأيت النيران مندلعة في كل الأنحاء.. و المنازل تتهدّم.. و الأرض تتصدع و تتشقق.. و الناس.. يركضون في كل الاتجاهات فارين صارخين مذعورين.. يصطدم بعضهم ببعض و يدوس بعضهم بعضا..
و من السماء المشتعلة، كانت تتساقط صواريخ و قنابل أشبه بالشهب و النيازك، ترتطم بأي ما يعترض طريقها، و تدمّره..
لقد كانت المرة الأولى التي أشهد فيها قصفا جويا.. وجها لوجه..
كنا في موعد مع الموت...
وقفت دانة مذعورة فزعة.. ترقب شعلة نارية تهوي من السماء ثم تسقط فوق منزلنا..
شددت على يدها و سحبتها مسرعا إلى خارج المنزل، نحو السيارة.. و نحن حفاة الأقدام و مجردين إلا من لباس النوم..
ما كدت أفتح باب السيارة حتى تفجّر المنزل.. و هطلت الحجارة و الشظايا و الشرار فوق رؤوسنا...
" اركبي بسرعة "
دفعت بشقيقتي إلى داخل السيارة و توجّهت إلى الباب الآخر، ركبت و انطلقت مسرعا مبتعدا عن المنزل.. في عكس اتجاه الطريق، أدوس على الأرصفة اصطدم بكل ما يعترض طريقي، و أحطم كل ما يصادفني..
الشوارع كانت تعج بالناس الفارين من النيران.. إلى النيران.. و القليل من السيارات التي تسير باتجاهات مختلفة عشوائية على غير هدى..
سلكت أسرع طريق يؤدي إلى منزل أبي حسام، غير آبه بالشهب التي ترمي بها السماء من فوقي و من حولي، لا أرى من الأهوال الدائرة من حولي شيئا..
لا أرى إلا صورة رغد مطبوعة على زجاج النافذة أمامي..
كل ذلك كان في دقائق لا أعرف عددها و لا أمدها
وصلت أخيرا إلى منزل أبي حسام و رأيت النار تأكل رأسه...
" رغد... رغد.. لا.. لا.. "
صرخت كالمجنون.. هبطت من السيارة راكضا بوابة سور الحديقة.. ضربته بعنف ٍ حطّم زجاجه ثم فتحته و اقتحمت المنزل و أنا أنادي بأعلى صوتي و بكل جنوني:
" رغد.. رغد.. "
كنت متوجها إلى باب المنزل الداخلي و الذي أراه أمامي مفتوحا... تخرج منه ألسنة النار.. و أنا أناديها بفزع..و رهبة.. مما قد تكون الجدران تخبئه خلفها و الأقدار تخفيه على بعد خطوات..
يا رب لا تفجعني بصغيرتي و احرقني أنا قبل أن تلمس النيران شعرة منها...
يا رب إن كنت اخترتها فأنزل قنبلة فوق رأسي تفجّرني هذه اللحظة قبل أن أدخل و أراها جثة..
" رغد.. رغد.. "
صرخت و صرخت و صرخت.. صراخا شعرت به أقوى و أفظع من دوي القنابل المتفجرة من حولي ..و أنا أركض نحو النيران..
ما كدت أصل إلى الباب حتى سمعت صوت رغد يناديني..
" وليـــــد "
التفت يمنة و يسرة أبحث عن مصدر الصوت كالمجنون.. أدور حول نفسي و أصرخ بقوة:
" رغد... رغد "
و عند زاوية في طرف الحديقة، رأيت رغد و عائلة خالتها جميعا مكومين قرب بعضهم البعض متشابكي الأيدي ينتظرون المصير المجهول..
مع الإضاءة التي أحدثها انفجار قنبلة خارج المنزل، استطعت أن أرى رغد جيدا و هي تقف هناك.. ثم تأتي راكضة مسرعة نحوي.. فأفتح ذراعي و أسرع بالتقافها في حضني، و أطبق عليها بقوّة..
" رغد.. أنت ِ بخير ؟؟ الحمد لله.. الحمد لله "
" وليد .. أنتما حيان ؟؟ "
و التفت للخلف فرأيت شقيقتي تصرخ:
" رغد "
و تتحرر رغد من بين ذراعي و ترتمي في حضن دانة و هي تهتف باكية:
" أنتما حيان.. أنتما حيّان "
جذبت الاثنتين و ضممتهما إلى صدري.. لا أعرف من منا نحن الثلاثة كان أكثر فزعا من الآخرين..
انفجار آخر دوي الأجواء، فانبطحنا أرضا و جعلت الأرض تهز أجسادنا كما تهز أفئدتنا المذعورة..
و أخذ الجميع يتصايح و يصرخ.. و امتزجت الأصوات و الهزات و الاصطدامات..
توقفت النوبة برهة، وقفنا و أنا ممسك بكلا الفتاتين و حثثتهما على السير بسرعة نحو المخرج...
صوت حسام يصرخ:

----------


## حور الجنان

مشكووووووووور خيي على القصة الحلوووووة

ويالله اخوووي لا تطووول عليناااا نبغى نعرررف النهايه

----------


## علي البحراني

قصة ممتعة...

لاتطيل علينا ياساقي العطاشا...

فنحن متلهفون للماء...

تحياتي :

علي البحراني

----------


## هموسة الناصرة

مشكووووووووور خيي


 على القصة الحلوووووة

وبنتظاااااااااار الك المزيد 

من القصص

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

شكورين على المتابعه 

نواصل

" إلى أين ؟؟ "
قلت:
" سنغادر المدينة بسرعة "
قال:
" الزم مكانك يا مجنون ! ستقتل "
قلت للفتاتين:
" هيا بنا "
صراخ حسام و عائلته:
" ابقوا مكانكم القصف لم ينته "
لكني مضيت في طريقي..
حسام يصرخ:
" رغد عودي إلى هنا.. عودي يا رغد.."
رغد تتشبث بي أكثر، و أنا أتمسك بيدها بقوة و أمضي بها و بدانة إلى السيارة
بابا السيارة الأماميين كانا مفتوحين، جعلت رغد تدخل بسرعة، و أنا أفتح الباب لدانة و أدخلها سريعا، ثم أقفز نحو باب المقود، فأجلس و أطير بالسيارة حتى قبل أن أغلق الباب..
لم تكن باللحظة التي يستطيع فيها دماغ أي بشر، غبي أو عبقري، أن يفكر..
انطلقت بالسرعة القصوى للسيارة أجتاز كل ما أعبر به، محاولا تحاشي الاصطدام بما يصادفني قدر الإمكان
أرى الناس يخرجون من كل ناحية أفواجا أفواجا ، رجالا و نساء و أطفالا.. متخبطين في سيرهم يركضون باتجاهات عشوائية.. يهيمون على الأرض على غير هدى.. يصرخون و يهيجون و يموجون باعتباط و فوضوية.. و في نواح متفرقة تتناثر مخلفات الدمار .. الحجارة و الأشلاء.. و الجثث.. تحرقها النيران.. و تفوح روائح كريهة لا تستطيع الأنوف إلا استنشاقها مرغمة..
و كلما انفجر شيء جديد، منزل أو مبنى أو شارع أو سيارة.. صرخت الفتاتان و ارتعشت يداي و انحرفت في سيري جاهلا.. أيهما سيكون الأسرع لتحديد مصيرنا .. قنبلة ما ؟ أم اصطدام ما ؟ أم أن النجاة ستكتب لنا بقدرة من لا تفوق قدرته قدرة، و لا يضاهي رحمته رحمة..
كنت أشهد أمامي تصادم السيارات المسرعة، التي فرت من الموت.. و إليه
و أرى أشياء ترتطم بزجاج سيارتي و تحدث تصدعات و كسور تحول دون وضوح الرؤية أمام عيني..
لم يكن باستطاعتي إلا الاستمرار في طريقي اللا محدد .. و كما تسير الحية سرنا ذات اليمين و ذات الشمال ننعطف كلما ظهر شيء أمامنا و نسلك كل تشعب نلقاه حتى انتهى بنا الطريق إلى شارع رئيسي...
حانت مني الآن التفاتة أخيرا إلى اليمين.. فرأيت الفتاة الجالسة إلى جانبي و قد انثنت بجدعها إلى الأمام حتى لامس رأسها ركبتيها و وضعت ذراعيها على جانبي رأسها لتحاشي رؤية أو سماع شيء.. بينما أنفاسها الباكية اللاهثة تكاد تلهب قدمي ّ الحافيتين..
" رغد.. "
لم تغير من وضعها ..
التفت إلى الوراء لألقي نظرة على دانة، فوجدتها هي الأخرى مكبة على وجهها تحتضن المقعد المجاور و تنوح و تصرخ ..
" يا رب.. يا رب.. يا رب.. "
هتفت بأعلى صوتي:
" يا رب.. يا رب.. يا رب "
هتفت رغد بصوتها المبحوح المرتجف:
" يا رب.. يا رب.. يا رب "
لم يكن لدينا أمل في النجاة إلا برحمة الله..
أسير في الشارع بسرعة جنونية دون هدف.. وسط قصف جوي مباغت.. و القنابل و الصواريخ تهوي من السماء كالوابل.. و الأرض تتزلزل من تحتي.. و معي فتاتان مذعورتان تصرخان بفزع و هلع.. و النيران تحاصرني و تحيط بي من جميع الاتجاهات... وسط ليلة غدر عجت سماؤها بألسن النار و الشر.. مخلفا منزلا محترقا متهدما.. و مستقبـِلا مصيرا مجهولا غامضا..
كم من الوقت مضى.. لا أعرف
كم من المسافة قطعت ؟ لا أعرف ..
ألا زالت الفتاتان على قيد الحياة ؟
لا أعرف
أنجونا من الموت ؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أيضا لا أعرف...
الشيء الذي ألاحظه هو أنني في وسط طريق بري.. و لم أعد أرى السماء متوهجة.. و لم أعد أحس بالأرض ترتعد كما لم أعد أسمع الدوي و لا الضجيج...
" رغد.. دانة.. "
لم تجب أي منهما...
" رغد.. دانة أتسمعانني ؟؟ "
و أيضا لم تردا..
هلعت، رفعت يدي اليمنى عن المقود و مددتها نحو رغد التي لا تزال على نفس الوضع..
" رغد صغيرتي.. ردي علي.. "
ببطء تحركت رغد حتى استوت جالسة و هي تخفي وجهها خلف يديها خشية النظر .. و شيئا فشيئا فرّقت ما بين أصابعها و سمحت لنظرة منها للتسلل إلى المحيط و رؤية ما يجري..
" لقد ابتعدنا.. أأنتِ بخير ؟؟ "
نظرت رعد غير مصدقة.. إلى الشارع .. إلى السماء.. إلى الطريق من أمامنا .. إلى دانة من خلفنا.. و إلي..
لم تستطع النطق بأي كلمة.. عادت تنظر إلى الوراء تريد أن تنادي دانة الدافنة وجهها في المقعد المجاور .. ألا أنها عجزت عن ذلك..
نظرت أنا إلى دانة و هتفت بصوت عال:
" دانة.. عزيزتي.. اجلسي أرجوك "
دانة لفت برأسها إلينا و جعلت تنقل بصرها بيننا ..
ثم جلست و نظرت عبر النافذة المغلقة ثم قالت:
" أين نحن ؟؟ "
قلت و أنا أنظر إليها عبر المرآة:
" الله أعلم "
قالت:
" أين نذهب ؟؟ "
قلت:
" الله أعلم.. فقط لنبتعد عن منطقة الخطر.. "
نظرت إلى الوراء ثم إلي و قالت:
" هل سننجو ؟ "
أنى لي أن أتنبّأ ؟؟
الله الأعلم..
دانة اقتربت من مسند مقعدي حتى التصقت به و مدت يدها عبر الفتحة بين المقعدين إلى ذراعي تمسك به و تصيح:
" هل هذه حقيقة ؟؟ وليد هل أنا أحلم ؟؟ ألا زلت نائمة ؟؟ هل مت ّ ؟؟ هل أنا حية ؟؟ "
رفعت يدي فأمسكت بيدها،إن لأواسها أو لأطلب منها المواساة .. و كم كانت باردة كالثلج...
" وليد "
هذه كانت رغد التي تنظر إلي ربما طالبة المواساة و الأمان هي الأخرى.. ثم ضمّت يدها إلى أيدينا و دخلتا في نوبة طويلة و قوية من البكاء و النواح..
لقد كنت أنا أيضا بحاجة للبكاء مثلهما.. فما رأيت كان من الفظاعة و الشناعة ما يجعل الجبال الصخرية تخر منهارة..
ألا أن الدموع ستحول دون الرؤية أمامي، و أنا أقود وسط الظلام بسرعة رهيبة..
تماسكت و ركزّت على الطريق..
فجأة.. قالت دانة:
" نوّار ! "
ثم أخذت تلطم على وجهها و تنوح..
" يا إلهي ماذا جرى لنوّار ؟؟ "
و نظرت إلي و هي تسأل:
" الهاتف ؟؟ "
و لكن الهاتف لم يكن معي...
إننا نفذنا بجلودنا و الله العالم بما حلّ بمن بقي في المدينة..
لم تهدأ من نوبة النواح إلا بعد زمن... أظن القنوط غلبها و استسلمت لما يخبئه لنا القدر

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

انتبهت الآن إلى عبوة لمشروب غازي موضوعة إلى جانبي، و كنت قد اشتريتها يوم أمس أثناء تجولي بالسيارة ثم لم أشربها.. مددت يدي إليها و لمست حرارتها التي استمدتها من حرارة السيارة..
خففت السرعة و أخذت العبوة و فتحتها بيدي اليمنى، ثم مددتها نحو رغد..
" اشربي "
إذ لا بد أن حلوقنا جميعا جافة متخشبة من هول ما مررنا به..
رغد أمسكت العبوة بكلتا يديها و قربتها من فمها و رشفت مقدار ما رطب جوفها و أعادتها إلي..
" دانة.. خذي اشربي "
مدت دانة يدها و تناولت العلبة و شربت منها ثم أعادتها إلي .. و جاء دوري لأشرب..
كان ساخنا غير مستساغ المذاق ألا أن العطش اضطرنا لازدراده عن آخره دون تذوق.
ساعة السيارة كانت تشير إلى الثالثة و الأربعين دقيقة فجرا.. عندما رأيت أضواء أمامي... و طابور من السيارات الواقفة خلف بعضها البعض.. ظهر لي أنها نقطة تفتيش أو ما شابه..
خففت السرعة تدريجيا حتى انضممت إلى طابور السيارات.. و بدأ القلق يزداد بسرعة في نفسي و نفسي الفتاتين..
بدأ الطابور يتحرك ببطء.. لا يتناسب و تسارع نبض قلبي و أنفاسي..
و أخيرا حان دوري..
فتحت نافذة بابي فقرّب الشرطي رأسه منها و طلب البطاقة و الاستمارة و رخصة القيادة
بعدها بدأ بطرح الأسئلة.. عن مكان قدومي و وجهتي..
" لقد فررت بعائلتي من المدينة الصناعية... حيث القصف المباغت.. سأنزل أقرب مكان آمن.. "
و يبدو أنها كانت إجابة معظم من في السيارات السائرة قبلي..
" من معك ؟ "
" شقيقتي و ابنة عمّي "
" ألديك بطاقتيهما ؟ "
" لا، لم أفكر في إحضار شيء كهذا فقد نفذنا بجلودنا فقط "
الشرطي أطل برأسه من النافذة ناظرا نحو من يركب السيارة معي.. ثم طلب مني إيقاف السيارة جانبا و النزول.
ركنت السيارة جانبا، و هممت بالنزول.. الفتاتان هتفتا في وقت واحد:
" ولــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــد "
بخوف و وجل..
إن نسيتم فسأذكركم بأنني أرتعد خوفا من الشرطة و العساكر.. بعد الذي لاقيته في السجن تلك السنين.. و إن كنت سأطمئن الفتاتين فإن على أحدهم طمأنتي بادىء ذي بدء..
قلت بصوت مضطرب :
" لا تقلقا.. سأرى ما يريدون "
نزلت من السيارة و وطأت قدماي الحافيتين الشارع.. و ذهبت إلى حيث كان رجال الشرطة يقفون مع مجموعة من سائقي السيارات المركونة إلى جانب سيارتي..
الجو كان باردا و كذلك الأرض.. لكن رعدة جسدي الحقيقية كانت من أثر القصف و منظر رجال الشرطة المهاب..
هناك، استجوبني الرجال و دونوا المعلومات ثم طلبوا مني فتح السيارة لتفتيشها
عدت إلى السيارة و معي اثنان منهم بعد قرابة العشرين دقيقة.. و فتحت الباب المجاور لرغد أولا و قلت:
" يريدون تفتيش السيارة، اهبطا "
لم تتحرك الفتاتان مباشرة، ثم هبطت رغد حافية القدمين أيضا و وقفت إلى جواري مباشرة و حين فتحت الباب الخلفي لدانة أبت الخروج.. و أشارت إلى شعرها..
لم تكن دانة ترتدي الحجاب مثل رغد...
نظرت من حولي فلم أجد شيئا أغطي به رأس شقيقتي.. فضلا عن قدميها.. فيما الشرطيان يقفان على مقربة و الناس من حولي كثر..
نزعت قميص بذلة نومي و قدّمته لها لتختمر به.. و بعدما نزلت التصقت بي من جهة بينما رغد من الجهة الأخرى..
أمسكت بيدي الفتاتين و سرت مبتعدا عن السيارة بعض الشيء لأفسح المجال لرجلي الشرطة للتفتيش.
بعد فراغهما من المهمة سألتهما:
" أيمكننا الذهاب ؟؟ "
قال أحدهما:
" ليس بعد. فمغادرة هذه المنطقة محظورة لحين إشعار آخر "
ثم أشار إلى الناحية الأخرى من الشارع و قال :
" ابقوا هناك.."
نظرت إلى تلك الناحية فرأيت مجموعة من الناس الذين أوقفهم رجال الشرطة مثلنا يقف بعضهم و يجلس البعض الآخر على حافة الشارع، متفرقين..
شددت الضغط على يدي الفتاتين و عبرت الشارع معهما تطأ أقدامنا الحافية العارية الأرض الجرداء و تستقبل أجسادنا تيارات الهواء البارد فتقشعر..و يزداد اقترابنا من بعض و تشبثنا ببعض والناس في شغل عن النظر إلينا..بأنفسهم و ذويهم ..و إلى السماء يرتفع البكاء و العويل و الصراخ و النواح.. من كل جانب.. و إليها أرفع بصري فأرى بدر الليلة السادسة عشر من شهر الحج يشهد فاجعة شعب غدر به عدّوه و انتهك حرمته في غفلة من أعين الناس.. و عين الله فوق كل عين ٍ شاهدة ٍ.. شاهدة

-------------------.

نهايه الحلقه الـ24

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقةالخامسةوالعشرون
~ مشرّدون ~

على الرمال الناعمة بمحاذاة الشارع جلست بين الفتاتين بعدما أعيانا طول الوقوف و الانتظار..
و من حولنا أناس كثر متفرقون .. نسمع بكاء النساء و الأطفال ..
أرى رغد تفرك يديها ببعضهما البعض بقوة و باستمرار و تهف عليهما طالبة شيئا من الدفء . لقد كانت ترتجف بردا.. أكاد أسمع اصطكاك أسنانها بعضها ببعض..
أما دانة فكان وجهها مغمورا تحت ثنايا القميص و مستسلمة لصمت موحش..
لم تكن الشمس قد أشرقت بعد.. و كان التعب قد أخذ منا ما أخذ و نرى رجال الشرطة يجولون ذهابا و جيئة و أعيننا متشبثة بهم..
التفت ناحية رغد و سألتها:
" أتشعرين بالبرد؟"
الصغيرة أجابت بقشعريرة سرت في جسدها..
أنا أيضا كنت أشعر بالبرد لا يدفئ جدعي سوى سترتي الداخلية الخفيفة..
لكن إن تحمّلت أنا ذلك ، فأنا لفتاة صغيرة تحمّله ؟؟
ألقيت نظرة على مجموعة من رجال الشرطة المتمركزين قرب السيارات ثم قلت:
" دعانا نذهب إلى السيارة "
و وقفت فوقفت الفتاتان من بعدي و سرت فسارتا خلفي تمسك كل منهما بالأخرى حتى صرت قرب رجال الشرطة..
نظروا إلى بتشكك.. و سألني أحدهم عما أريد
" أود البقاء في سيارتي فقد قرصنا البرد"
" عد من حيث أتيت يا هذا "
" لكن الجو بارد ٌ جدا لا تتحمل قسوته الفتاتان "
الشرطي نظر إلى الفتاتين و لم يعلّق.
فقال آخر :
" ابقوا حيث الآخرين"
قلت بإصرار:
" ستموتان بردا! "
ثم أضفت :
" هل تعتقدون أننا سنهرب ؟ سأعطيك مفتاح السيارة لتتأكد"
و أدخلت يدي في جيبي و استخرجت مفاتيحي و مددتها إليه...
الشرطي تبادل النظرة مع زملائه ثم همّ بأخذ المفاتيح بما احتواها.
لقد كانت المفاتيح مضمومة في ميدالية أهدتني إياها رغد ليلة العيد.. انتزعت مفتاح السيارة من بينها و قدّمته إلى الشرطي و احتفظت بالميدالية و بقية المفاتيح.
حين أعطيته المفتاح ، سمح لنا بالتوجه إلى السيارة.
عندما فتحت الباب الأمامي الأيمن وقفت الفتاتان عنده تنظران إلى بعضهما البعض، ثم تنحت رغد جانبا سامحة لدانة بالدخول .. و فتحت هي الباب الخلفي .
حينما جلسنا في السيارة ، أخذنا الصمت فترة طويلة.. و بدأت أجسادنا تسترد شيئا من دفئها المفقود...
لم يكن أحدنا يعرف كيف يفكر ، كنا فقط في حالة ذهول و عدم تصديق .. منتظرين ما يخبئه لنا القدر خلف ظلام الليل..
أسندنا رؤوسنا إلى المقاعد علّها تمتص شيئا من الشحنات المتعاركة في داخلها..
و من حين لآخر ، ألقي نظرة على الفتاتين أطمئن عليهما..
رغد اضطجعت على المقاعد الخلفية و ربما غلبها النوم...
أطل من خلال النافذة على السماء فأرى خيوط الفجر تتسلل خلسة.. فيلقي الله في نفسي ذكره..
" الصلاة "
قلت ذلك و التفت إلى دانة التي تجلس إلى جواري ملقية بثقل رأسها على مسند المقعد. نظرت إلي، ثم أغمضت عينيها.
أما رغد فلم تتحرك.
نظرت إلى الناس فوجدت بعضهم يركعون و يسجدون..على الرمال
قلت :
" سأذهب لأصلي "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

فتحت عينيها مجددا ثم أغمضتهما.
" توخيا الحذر ، دقائق و أعود"
و مددت يدي إلى مقبض الباب ففتحته و خرجت.. أغلقت الباب و مشيت بضع خطى مبتعدا قبل أن أسمع صوب باب ينفتح بسرعة و أسمع من يناديني..
" وليــــد "
التفت إليها فرأيتها تخرج من السيارة مسرعة، تقصدني
أتيت إليها فأبصرت في وجهها الفزع المهول
" إلى أين تذهب ؟ "
قالت لاهثة ، فأجبت مطمئنا :
" سأصلّي مع الناس "
و أشرت إلى الطرف الآخر من الشارع حيث المصلين..
رغد هتفت بسرعة :
" لا تذهب "
قلت :
" سأصلي و أعود مباشرة "
" لا تذهب ! لا تتركني وحدي "
قلت مطمئنا :
" دانة معك ، لحظة فقط "
رغد حركت رأسها اعتراضا و إصرارا و هي تقول :
" لا تذهب .. ألا يكفي ما نحن فيه ؟ لا تبتعد وليد أرجوك "
لم أستطع إلا أن أعود أدراجي ، و أتيمم و أؤدي الصلاة ملتصقا بالسيارة.
ما أن فرغت ُ من ذلك ، حتى سمعنا ضجيجا يقتحم السماء..
نظرنا جميعنا إلى الأعلى فأبصرنا طائرة تخترق سكون الفجر...
صرخ بعض الموجودين :
" قنابل ! "
و هنا .. بدأ الناس يتصايحون و يصرخون و يركضون فارين .. محدثين ضجة و جلبة شديدين..
رأيتهم جميعا يجرون على الشارع مبتعدين.. فتحت بابي السيارة بسرعة و هتفت
" هيا بنا "
و أمسكت بيدي الفتاتين و جررتهما ليركضا معي بأسرع ما أوتينا من قوّة..
" أركضا.. أركضا بسرعة "
اقتحمنا أفواج الهاربين الصارخين المستصرخين .. هذا يدفع هذا و هذا يسحب هذا و ذاك يصطدم بالآخر .. و آخر يدوس على غيره.. و الحابل مختلط بالنابل..
نحن نركض و نركض دون التعقيب.. دون أي التفات إلي الوراء.. و دوي الطائرة يعلو سماءنا.. و يجلجل أرضنا المهتزة تحت أقدامنا الراكضة..الحافية.. أسمع صراخا من كل ناحية.. أسمع صراخ دانة و رغد.. و صراخي أنا أيضا.. و أشد قبضي عليهما و أطلق ساقي ّ للريح..
يتعثر من يتعثر.. ينزلق من ينزلق.. يتدحرج من يتدحرج.. يقع من يقع و ينكسر ما ينكسر و يداس ما يداس.. لا شيء يستدعيني لأوقف انجراف رجليّ .. أسابق الزمن.. و أكاد أسبقه ..
كان ذلك من أشد الأوقات هولا و فظاعة.. لن يفوقهما شدة إلا هول يوم الحشر...
سيارات الشرطة و سيارات أخرى رأيناها تشق الطريق فرارا سابقة إيانا.. و سمعنا أصوات رشق ناري زادنا رعبا على رعب و صراخا فوق صراخ..
قطعت مسافة لا علم لي بطولها، أسحب الفتاتين خلفي و هما عاجزتان عن مجاراة خطواتي الواسعة ، تقفزان قفزا بل تطيران طيرانا..
فجأة وقعت رغد أرضا فصرت أسحبها سحبا إلى أن تمكنت من إيقاف اندفاعي الشديد في الركض..
و أقبل الناس من خلفنا يرتطمون بنا و داسها أحدهم في طريقه..
صرخت :
" قومي رغد "
ألا أنها كانت تمسك بقدمها و تتلوى ألما و تصرخ :
" قدمي .. قدمي .. "
جثوت نحوها و أمسكت بقدمها الحافية فإذا بقطعة من الزجاج مغروسة فيها و الدماء تتدفق من الجرح..
لابد أنها داست عنوة على كسرة الزجاج هذه أثناء جرينا المبهم..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أمسكت بقطعة الزجاج بين إصبعي و انتزعتها بعنف و رغد تصرخ بشدة.. بعد ذلك سحبتها من يدها لنستوي واقفين و طرت راكضا ممسكا بالفتاتين.. عنوة..
رغد كانت تصرخ ألما و تركض على أطراف أصابع قدمها المصابة فيما الدماء تقطر منها و تهتف :
" لا أستطيع .. آي .. لا أستطيع "
ما أبطأ سرعة انطلاقنا ..
ثم عادت و هوت أرضا من جديد.. و ضغطت على قدمها المصابة بيدها الحرة ..
" انهضي رغد بسرعة "
" لا أستطيع .. قدمي تؤلمي .. آي.. تؤلمني بشدة .. لا أستطيع "
" هيا يا رغد لننج بأنفسنا "
" لا أستطيع ..كلا "
لأن أفكر، لا مجال .. ، لأن أتردد .. لا مجال ..، لكي أنجو بحياتي و حياة شقيقتي و حبيبتي .. سأقدم على أي شيء..
انتشلت صغيرتي من على الأرض بذراعي و حملتها على كتفي.. وجهها إلى ظهري و قدماها إلى أمامي .. منكبة على رأسها..
هتفت :
" تشبثي بي جيدا "
و أنا أطبق عليها بقوة بإحدى يدي ّ خشية أن تنزلق، فيما أمسك بشقيقتي باليد الأخرى ، ثم أسابق الريح...
تارة أزيد و تارة أخفف السرعة.. ألتقط بعض الأنفاس و أسمح لشقيقتي بتنفس الصعداء..
كان الإعياء قد أصابنا و نال منا ما نال حين رفعت بصري إلى السماء فلم أبصر أية طائرة و أصغيت أذني فلم أسمع أي ضجيج... و تفلت من حولي فوجدت الناس متهالكين على الشارع و معظمهم مضطجعين هنا أو هناك.. من فرط التعب و نفاذ الطاقة..
انحرفت يسارا و خرجت عن الشارع إلى الرمال على حافته.. و هويت جاثيا على الأرض..
حررت رغد و دانة من بين يدي و ارتميت على الرمال منكبا على وجهي و أخذت أتنفس بقوّة .. تجعل ذرات الرمل و الغبار المتطايرة من حولي تقتحم فمي مع تيارات الهواء...
أخذت أسعل و أتحشرج.. و قد أغلقت عيني لأحميهما من الغبار..
لزمت وضعي هذا لدقيقتين دون حراك.. فجسدي كان منهكا جدا و بحاجة إلى كمية أكبر من الأوكسجين ليطرد غازاته الضارة خارجا..
عندما فتحت عيني ّ و نظرت يمنة و يسرة رأيت الفتاتين مرتميتين على الرمال مثلي.. دانة متمددة على ظهرتها تتنفس بسرعة ، و رغد جالسة تمسّد قدمها المصابة و تئن ألما..
لم أجد في جسدي من الطاقة ما يمكنني الآن من النهوض..
الشمس كانت قد أرسلت أول جيوش أشعتها الذهبية الباهتة لتغزو السماء و تطرد الظلام .. و شيئا فشيئا بدأت تحتل السماء.. وتنير الكون.. وتكشف ما كان خافيا و تفضح ما كان مستورا..
جلست بعدما استرددت بعض قواي.. وأنا أراقب رغد المتألمة.. المكشوفة الرأس..
كان الجرح لا يزال ينزف.. و الدماء سقت الرمال.. كما لطخت ملابس رغد بل و وجدت بقعا منها على ملابسي أنا أيضا..
فقد كانت تقطر و أنا أحملها..
" دعيني أرى "
قلت ذلك و قرّبت وجهي من قدمها أتأمل الجرح العميق.. و ما علق به من الرمال و الشظايا و الأتربة..
مسحت ما حولي بنظرة سريعة فلم أجد ما أغطي به هذا الجرح النازف..
نفس القميص الذي كانت دانة تختمر به ، نزعت أحد كمّيه و لففته حول قدم رغد ..
كما لففت خمارها حول رأسها بنفسي...
دانة قالت بعد ذلك بانهيار:
" ماذا يحدث برب السماء ؟؟ فليخبرني أحد.. هل هذه حقيقة؟؟ لماذا فعلوا هذا بنا؟؟ ما حلّ بنوّار؟؟ و سامر ؟؟ "
و أجهشت بكاء و نواحا.. فضممتها إلى صدري أحاول تهدئتها .. و أبقيتها بين ذراعي مقدارا من الزمن.. بينما رغد تراقبنا..
بعد ذلك رأينا الناس ينهضون و يسيرون في نفس الاتجاه.. فوجا بعد فوج.. و جماعة بعد أخرى..
قلت :
" هيا بنا "
قالت دانة :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" إلى أين ؟؟ "
" لا أعرف.. سنسير مع الآخرين"
قالت :
" سنموت في الطريق.. "
قلت :
" لو لم توقفنا الشرطة و تخرجنا من سياراتنا لربما كنا الآن قد بلغنا مكانا آمنا.. لا أريد العودة للوراء و لا التخلف عن الآخرين.. كما أنهم أخذوا مفتاح سيارتي.. أظننا على مقربة من إحدى المدن "
فقد كانت اللافتة على جانب الطريق تشير إلى ذلك..
نهضت معهما و سرنا على مهل، و رغد تعرج و تستند إلى دانة... و تتوقف من حين لآخر..
قطعنا مسافة طويلة بلا هدف ... نسير زمنا و نرتاح فترة .. و تعامدت الشمس فوق رؤوسنا و نحن تائهون في البر..
كنا نشعر بتعب شديد.. و مهما نسير نجد الطريق طويلا .. و لا تعبره أية سيارات..
توقفنا بعد مدة لنيل قسطا من الراحة.. و أي راحة ؟؟
قالت رغد :
" أنا عطشى..."
و نظرت إلي باستغاثة..
ماذا بيدي يا رغد ؟؟ لو كانت عيني عينا لسقيتك منها و إن شربتها كلها و أبقيتني جافا .. أو أعمى.. لكنني مثلك ، يكاد العطش يقتلني و ما تبقى من طاقتي لا يكفي لقطع المزيد من الطريق..
إننا سنموت حتما إذا بقينا هنا.. أنا أرى الناس ينهارون من حولي من التعب و العطش و الجوع..و يتخلّف من يتخلّف منهم بعد مسيرتنا..
يجب أن نسرع و إلا هلكنا..
" هيا بنا "
قالت دانة :
" أنا متعبة ، دعنا نرتاح قليلا بعد "
قلت بإصرار :
" كلا .. يجب أن نسرع بالفرار قبل أن يدركنا حتفنا "
و أجبرت الفتاتين على النهوض و السير مجددا و بأسرع ما أمكنهما ..
قوى رغد يبدو أنها انتهت.. إنها تترنح في السير.. تمشي ببطء.. تجر قدميها جرا.. تئن و تلهث.. تسير مغمضة العينين متدلية الذراعين.. ثم أخيرا تقع أرضا..
أسرعت إليها و أمسكت بكتفيها و هززتها و أنا أقول :
" رغد .. رغد تماسكي .."
رغد تدور بعينيها الغائرتين النصف مغلقتين و تنطلق حروف من فيها الفاغر مع أنفاسها الضعيفة السطحية :
" ماء.. عطشى.. سأموت.. وليد.. لا تتركني "
ثم تغيب عن الوعي..
أخذت أهزها بقوة أكبر و أصرخ :
" رغد .. أفيقي.. أفيقي .. هيا يا رغد تشجعي.. "
فتفتح عينيها لثوان ، ثم تغمضهما باستسلام...
ثم أسمع صوت ارتطام فالتفت ، فأرى شقيقتي تهوي أرضا هي الأخرى..
أسرع إليها و أوقظها :
" دانة انهضي... هيا قومي سنصل قريبا "
" متعبة.. دعني أرتاح.. قليلا "
و انظر إلى الشمس فأراها تقترب من الأفق.. و تنذر بقرب الرحيل..و ختم النهار..
تركتهما ترتاحان فترة بسيطة ، ثم جعلتهما تنهضان .. دانة تسحب قدميها سحبا .. و رغد #####ة إلي.. أجرها معي ..وصلنا بعد ذلك إلى محطة وقود .. و صار من بقي من الناس يركضون باتجاهها و يقتحمون البقالة الصغيرة التابعة لها كالمجانين بحثا عن الماء..
أسرعت أنا أيضا بدوري إلى هناك .. أسحب الفتاتين و حين اقتربت من الباب و رأيت الناس تتعارك يرصّ بعضهم بعضا قلت للفتاتين :
" انتظراني هنا "
و حررتهما من يدي وأنا أقول :
" لا تتحركا خطوة واحدة "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و هممت بالذهاب لمزاحمة الآخرين..
رغد صرخت صرخة حنجرة ميتة :
" لا تذهب "
قلت :
" سأجلب الماء .. انتظريني "
و حين سرت خطوة مدت هي يدها و أمسكت بذراعي تسحبني تجاهها و تقول في ذعر :
" لا تذهب وليد .. كلا ..كلا .. "
حررت ذراعي من يدها و زمجرت :
" دعيني أدرك الماء قبل أن يدركنا الموت.. ستموتين إن لم ألحق "
" سأموت إن ذهبت "
لا أعرف كيف أصف الشعور الذي انتابني لحظتها..
في قعر الضعف و اليأس و الاستسلام.. أرى صغيرتي متشبثة بي في خشية من أن الوحدة.. بينما الموت أولى بأن تخشاه و تهرب منه..
قلت موجها كلامي لدانة :
" أمسكي بها "
و دفعت بيدها بعيدا عني و أسرعت إلى البقالة..تلاحقني صيحاتها..
غصت وسط الزحام و لم استطع نيل أكثر من قارورتي ماء صغيرتين و علبة عصير انتشلتها انتشالا و ركلت من حاول سلبها مني..
خرجت بغنيمتي من المعركة و جريت نحو الموضع الذي تركت الفتاتين فيه فلم أجدهما..
تلفت يمنة و يسرة فلم أجدهما ...
جن جنوني و رحت أهتف مناديا :
" رغد... دانة ... أين أنتما ؟؟ "
ثم سمعت صوت دانة تهتف :
" وليد .. هنا "
و وجدتها تجلس عند خازنات الوقود و رغد ملقاة أرضا إلى جوارها..
ركضت نحوها فزعا..
" ماذا حدث ؟؟ "
" ربما ماتت ؟ لا أعرف إنها لا تستفيق "
مسكت رغد و هززتها بقوة و أنا أصرخ :
" رغد .. أفيقي..لقد جلبت الماء.. أفيقي هيا .."
بالكاد ترمش بعينيها.. فتحت علبة العصير و أدخلت طرف الماصة بداخلها و الطرف الآخر في فم رغد و ضغطت على العلبة حتى يتدفق العصير إلى فم رغد.. رغد حركت شفتيها قليلا.. ثم أخذت تبلع العصير.. ثم تشربه..
" اشربي.. اشربي .."
أما دانة فأخذت إحدى قارورتي الماء و شربتها كاملة دفعة واحدة.. و تقاسمت أنا و رغد القارورة الأخرى..
" اشربي المزيد.. اشربه كله.. "
الناس كانوا يدخلون و يخرجون من البقالة كل يحمل الطعام و الشراب.. دون مراعاة لأي حقوق.. و أي لياقة.. ففي وضع كالذي كنا عليه.. ينسى المرء نفسه..
استردت رغد وعيها الكامل .. و شيئا من قوتها..
" أأنت بخير الآن رغد ؟؟ أيمكنك النهوض ؟"
أومأت برأسها إيجابا فنهضنا نحن الثلاثة و أنا مسندا إياها..
قلت :
" سأجلب طعاما يمنحنا القوة لمتابعة السير"
رغد قالت :
" أنا متعبة.. لا أستطيع السير بعد.. لا أستطيع "
و نظرت إلى دانة ، فقالت هي الأخرى :
" و لا أنا.. دعنا نرتاح ساعة "
و في الواقع ، جميع من كانوا يسيرون جلسوا للراحة و تناول ما امتدت إليه أيدهم من الطعام..
اخترنا نحن بدورنا موضعا لنجلس فيه .. بعيدا بعض الشيء عن الآخرين .. ذاك أني لم أشأ جعل الفتاتين عرضة لأعين الغير..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

بعدما استقررنا هناك، أردت العودة إلى البقالة و إحضار أي طعام.. ألا أن رغد منعتني .. فالتزمت مكاني ..
كنت أراها تضغط على جرحها من حين لآخر.. و تعبيرات وجهها تتألم و أسمعها تئن..
قلت :
" أهو مؤلم جدا ؟ تحمّلي صغيرتي.. قليلا بعد"
و لا يزيدها ذلك إلا أنينا..
" أنا متعبة "
قالت و هي بالكاد قادرة على حمل رأسها و تكاد تسقطه .. و تدور بعينيها في المكان .. و تفرك يديها من البرد ..
تفطّر قلبي لرؤيتها بهذا الشكل.. و لم أعرف ما أفعل؟؟ إن صغيرتي تتألم و على حافة الموت.. ماذا أفعل ؟
هي رأتني أراقب تحركاتها و تململها .. قالت :
" أريد أن أنام "
قلت :
" اضطجعي و نامي صغيرتي.. "
حركت رأسها اعتراضا.. بينما عيناها تكادان تنغلقان رغما عنها..
رأفت بحالها البائس.. و قلت بعطف :
" اضطجعي رغد.. أنت متعبة جدا .. استرخي هيا.."
رغد نظرت إلى دانة.. ثم إلى الناس ، ثم إلي بتردد..
قلت مشجعا :
" هيا صغيرتي .. لا تخشي شيئا "
و بادرت دانة بالاضطجاع .. بدورها.. فتشجعت رغد.. و همت بالانبطاح.. لكنها قالت قبل ذلك :
" لا تذهب إلى أي مكان وليد أرجوك "
قلت مطمئنا :
" لا تقلقي، أنا باق ٍ هاهنا "
ثم تمددت على الرمال.. و أغمضت عينيها ..
أنا أيضا استلقيت على الرمال المجردة.. طالبا بعض الراحة .. و سرعان ما رأيت رغد تجلس و هي تنظر إلي و تقول :
" هل ستنام ؟ "
قلت :
" كلا.. سأسترخي قليلا "
و بدت مترددة ..
قلت :
" عودي للنوم رغد .. اطمئني "
فعادت و استلقت على الأرض .. و سكنت قليلا .. قم عادت فجلست و ألقت نظرة علي !
قلت :
" ماذا ؟؟ "
قالت :
" لا تنم وليد أرجوك "
جلست مستويا ، و قلت :
" لن أنام صغيرتي .. نامي أنت و أنا سأبقى أراقب ما حولنا .. اطمئني "
و أخيرا اطمأن قلبها أو ربما تغلّب عليها النعاس و التعب ، فاستسلمت للنوم بسرعة..
في العراء.. ننام مفترشين الأرض الجرداء... ملتحفين السماء .. تهب علينا التيارات الباردة تجمّد أطرافنا .. فنرتجف .. و تقشعر أجسادنا و قلوبنا .. ثم لا تجد ما يدفئها و يهدئ روعها..
كان الليل يمر ساعة بعد أخرى.. دون أن نحسب الزمن..
عاد البدر يراقبنا و يشهد تشردنا .. و حال لم يخلق الله مثلها حالا ..
أراقب الفتاتين فأجدهما مستغرقتين في النوم .. و أنا شديد الإعياء .. و السكون و الظلام مخيم على الأجواء.. و معظم الناس رقود..
النعاس غلبني أنا أيضا.. فقد نلت ما نلته من الإجهاد.. لكنني كنت أقاومه بتحد ٍ .. كيف لعيني أن تغفوا و فتاتاي نائمتان في العراء.. عرضة لكل شيء .. و أي شيء ؟؟
وقفت كي أطرد سلطان النوم ، و جعلت أحوم حول الفتاتين و أذرع المكان ذهابا و جيئة.. و أقترب منهما كل حين أراقب أنفاسهما.. و أطمئن إلى أنهما نائمتان و على قيد الحياة..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أنا متعب.. متعب.. أكاد أنهار.. رأسي دائخ و الكون يدور من حولي.. و عيناي تزيغان ..
يا رب.. إن عينك لا تغيب و لا تغفل.. و لطفك و رحمتك وسعا كل شيء.. فاشملنا تحت حفظك..
أ اغمض عينيّ لحظة واحدة؟ فقط لحظة.. أهدئ من تهيجهما و حرارتهما.. لحظة واحدة يا رب..
و لم تطعني عيناي كما أبى قلبي أن يغفل عنهما طرفة عين...
فيما أنا بهذه الحال.. بعد مضي فترة من الزمن.. أبصرت نورا يقترب منا قادما من آخر الشارع..
إنها سيارة ! السيارة الأولى التي تعبر هذا الشارع مذ تشرّدنا فيه ..
لم تكن سوى سيارة حوض.. ما أن رآها بعض الناس حتى أسرعوا راكضين إليها طالبين النجدة..
أسرعت إلى الفتاتين و أيقظتهما :
" رغد.. دانة .. هيا بنا بسرعة "
فتحتا أعينهما مذعورتين ، و مددت يدي و أمسكت بيديهما و سحبتهما لتنهضا جالستين ثم واقفتين في فزع..
قلت :
" لنلحق بالسيارة "
و ركضت ساحبا إياهما حتى أدركنا السيارة و انضممنا إلى أفواج الناس الذين ركبوا حوضها
سائق السيارة كان يهتف :
" انتظروا لأعبئ خزانها وقودا "
ألا أن الناس تشبثوا بها بجنون ..
بعد ذلك انطلقت السيارة بمن حملت تسير بسرعة لا بأس بها.. كان بعضنا جالسا و البعض واقفا ، و كنا نحن الثلاثة ضمن الوقوف .
كنا واقفين عند مقدمة الحوض، الفتاتان ملتصقتان برأس السيارة و أنا أكاد ألتصق بهما، فاتحا ذراعيّ حولهما أصد الناس عن ملامستهما..
بعد مسيرة ساعة أو أكثر .. لا أعلم تحديدا.. بلغنا مشارف إحدى المدن.. و أوقف السائق السيارة و قال :
" امضوا في سبلكم"
هبطنا جميعا و تفرقنا .. هذا هنا و هذا هناك .. باحثين عن ملاجئ لهم..
وقفت أنا حائرا.. إلى أين أذهب في هذا الليل الكئيب.. و معي هاتان الفتاتان المنكوبتان ؟؟
و تلفت من حولي فرأيت لا فتة تدل إلى طريق المدينة الزراعية ، و الكائنة على مقربة..
نجحت بعد جهد في إقناع السائق بإيصالنا إلى هناك ، و تحديدا إلى مزرعة نديم ،
فهي الفكرة التي طرأت على رأسي المرهق هذه اللحظة ،.. بمقابل.. 
و شكرت الله أن جعلني أحمل محفظتي في جيبي مع المفاتيح..
ولم تكن المسافة طويلة ، وصلنا بعد فترة قصيرة إلى هناك..
هبطنا من السيارة و شكرت السائق .. و حثثت الفتاتين على السير معي..
قالت دانة :
" إلى أين ؟ "
قلت :
" تقطن عائلة صديقي هنا، سأسألهم استضافتنا لهذه الليلة.. فنحن متعبون جدا "
لقد كان كل ما سبق أشبه بالكابوس .. ألا أنه كان الواقع..
بوابة المزرعة كانت مفتوحة كالعادة ، مشينا متجهين نحو المنزل.. 
دانة تمسك بقميصي الموضوع حول رأسها، و رغد تجر قدمها المصابة.. 
و كلاهما تمسكان بيدي من الجانبين..
عند عتبات باب المنزل.. تركتاني لأصعد العتبات ، ثم أقرع الجرس، ثم ينفتح أسمع صوتا يسأل عن الطارق ، فأجيب :
" وليد شاكر "
ثم أرى الباب ينفتح ، و تظهر من خلفه ... أروى نديم .
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
اتسعت حدقتا الفتاة التي أطلت من فتحة الباب ... و ألقت علينا جميعا نظرة مذهولة و قالت :
" سيد وليد ! "
وليد قال :
" مساء الخير.. هل العم إلياس موجود ؟؟ "
ردت الفتاة :
" خالي في طريقه إلى هنا .. "
ثم عاودت النظر إلينا أنا و دانة ، ثم قالت :
" ما الأمر ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*قال وليد :
" فررنا من القصف الجوي... نجونا بأعجوبة "
الفتاة وضعت يدها على صدرها و شهقت .. ثم قالت :
" أ ... أنت ... تقيم في المدينة الصناعية ؟؟ "
أجاب وليد :
" نعم ، مع عائلتي .. "
و أشار إلينا..
ثم قال :
" تدمرت مدينتا.. و الآن.. أصبحنا بلا مأوى.. "
سرعان ما فتحت الفتاة الباب على مصراعيه و قالت :
" هلموا بالدخول "
وليد قال :
" سننتظر العم إلياس.. "
ألا أن الفتاة أصرت :
" تفضلوا رجاء ... "
ثم التفتت إلى الداخل و أخذت تنادي :
" أمي ... "
وليد الآن التفت إلينا و قال :
" تعالا"
ترددنا قليلا ألا أننا سرنا معه إلى الداخل ...
و في النور استطعت أن أرى وجه الفتاة الذي لم يكن جليا قبل قليل...
فتاة شديدة البياض و الشقرة... زرقاء العينين حمراء الخدّين.. أجنبية الملامح..
أقبلت سيدة أخرى نحونا و حين رأت وليد تهللت و رحبت به بحرارة..
السيدة كانت شديدة الشبة بالفتاة..
قالت الفتاة :
" هربوا من المدينة الصناعية يا أمي ! "
امتقع وجه السيدة ثم قالت :
" أوه ربّاه ! حمدا لله على سلامتكم "
و أخذت الفتاة تكرر ذلك أيضا ..
قال وليد :
" سلمكما الله ، شكرا لكما و أعتذر على حضوري إلى هنا ..لكننا بحاجة لمكان آمن نبات فيه ليلتنا هذه "
السيدة الكبرى أشارت إلى وليد بالتوقف عن الحديث و عادت ترحب من جديد .. و التفتت إلينا أنا و دانة ..
وليد قال :
" شقيقتي و ابنة عمّي "
قالت السيدة :
" و أين أبواك ؟ "
قلت :
" لم يعودا من الحج بعد .. أو .. لا أعرف ما حصل معهما ! "
قالت السيدة و هي تشير بيدها نحو المقاعد :
" تفضلوا رجاء .. تفضلوا "
أنا و دانة كنا ممسكتين بيد بعضنا البعض .. واقفتين بحذر و تردد..
وليد تحدّث إلينا قائلا :
" تعالا .. لنجلس هناك "
و سرنا معه إلى المقاعد..
و جلست دانة ملتصقة به و أنا ملتصقة بها..
وليد ألقى نظرة علينا ثم قال مخاطبا الفتاة :
" هل لنا ببعض الماء من فضلك ؟؟ "
" فورا "
و ذهبت الفتاة و عادت تحمل قارورة كبيرة من الماء المعدني و كأسين اثنين..*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ملأتهما ماءا و قدّمت الأول إلي و الثاني إلى دانة.. 
فشربنا بنهم شديد... المزيد و المزيد و المزيد... و وليد و الفتاة و السيدة يراقبوننا بشفقة !
ذهبت الفتاة و أحضرت قارورة أخرى و كأسا ثالثا و دفعتهما نحو وليد ...
" تفضّل "
وليد تناولهما و بدأ يشرب الكأس بعد الآخر حتى أفرغ معظم محتويات القارورة في جوفه..
أيّكم جرّب عطشا كهذا العطش ؟؟
ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين ...
قالت السيدة مخاطبة الفتاة :
" اذهبي و حضّري بعض الطعام.. حضّري الحساء و الشطائر "
و أسرعت الفتاة منصرفة إلى حيث أمرت ..
وليد قال :
" نحن آسفون يا سيدة ليندا .. إننا"
فقاطعته السيدة و قالت :
" لا .. لا داعي لقول شيء يا بني .. ألف حمد لله على نجاتكم .. "
ثم سمعنا صوت الباب ينفتح ، و يدخل منه رجل عجوز ...
ما أن دخل حتى وقف وليد فوقفنا أن و دانة تباعا ..
الرجل ذهل ، و قال بتعجب :
" وليد ؟؟ "
و أقبل وليد نحوه فصافحه ثم أخبره عما حصل معنا ما دعانا للحضور إلى هنا..
و العجوز لم يقل كرما عن السيدة و الفتاة .. بل رحب بوليد و عانقه و حمد الله كثير على سلامته..
حتى هذه الساعة لازلت بين الإدراك و إلا إدراك .. بين الحقيقة و الحلم ، و التصديق و التكذيب...
و لازلت أشعر بتعب لا يسمح لي بالوقوف أكثر من ذلك.. خصوصا على قدم جريحة متألمة..
لذا فإنني هويت على المقعد و ألقيت برأسي على مسنده..
دانة جلست إلى جواري و ربتت على كتفي و قالت :
" رغد.. أأنت بخير ؟؟ "
أنا تنهّدت و أننت .. وليد أقبل هو الآخر نحوي قلقا .. و قال :
" أأنت على ما يرام ؟؟ "
أشرت إلى قدمي .. أنا أتألم..
وليد قال مخاطبا الرجل العجوز :
" أيوجد لديكم مطهرا و ضمادا للجروح ؟؟"
السيدة غابت ثوان ثم عادت تحمل ما يلزم .. وليد قال :
" يجب غسلها أولا .. "
السيدة قالت :
" دورة المياه من هنا "
ألا أنني هزت رأسي ممانعة.. و لزمت مكاني..
دانة قالت بصوت هامس تكلم وليد :
" أنا أريد استخدام دورة المياه "
وليد أستأذن أصحاب المنزل ، ثم نهضت دانة واقفة ، تغطي معظم وجهها بالقميص الموضوع على رأسها...
اعتقد أن الرجل العجوز انصرف هذه اللحظة .. أما السيدة الأخرى فعادت تشير إلى ناحية الحمام :
" من هنا .. "
ذهبت دانة إلى دورة المياه ، و السيدة استأذنت و غادرت لدقائق..
و بقيت أنا متهالكة على المقعد و وليد واقف إلى جواري..
قال :
" أأنت بخير صغيرتي ؟؟"
لا ! كيف لي أن أكون بخير ؟؟ إنني في حال من أسوأ الأحوال التي مرت علي ّ ... 
بدأت بالبكاء ألا أن دموعا لم تخرج من عيني ...
وليد جلس بقربي و قال :
" ستكونين بخير.. نجونا من الموت .. الحمد لله "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

شعرت لحظتها برغبة في الارتماء في حضنه.. و البكاء على صدره.. 
و الاسترخاء بين ذراعيه.. أنا متعبة و أتألم.. أريد من يواسيني و يشجعني.. 
أريد حضنا يشملني و يدا تربت علي.. أريد أمي.. أريد أبي.. أريد وليد.. 
و لم أنل منه غير نظرات مشجعة..
أقبلت السيدة تحمل معها وشاحين.. قدّمتهما إلي..
نزعت ُ عن رأسي ما كنت أتحجّب به، و لففت أحد الوشاحين حول رأسي ، على مرأى من وليد ...
و عندما عادت دانة ، و قد غسلت وجهها و قدميها الحافيتين أعطيتها الوشاح الآخر...
قالت :
" تعالي لأغسل جرحك رغد..."
و أيضا لم أتحرّك .. ففوق تعبي و إعيائي و الدوار الذي أشعر به.. أنا خائفة..
نعم خائفة..
السيدة قامت بنفسها بإحضار وعاء يحوي ماء .. و وضعته عند قدمي ّ و قالت :
" هل أساعدك ؟ "
دانة قالت :
" شكرا لك ، سأفعل ذلك "
ثم أخذت تحل الضماد ـ و الذي هو عبارة عن كم قميص وليد ـ من حول قدمي ..
و غمرتها بعد ذلك في الماء النظيف الدافئ..
بدأت الأوجاع تتفاقم و تتزايد..و أخذت أئن و أصيح .. لكنني لم أقاوم.. 
و استسلمت لما فعلته دانة بقدمي.. و أنا مغمضة العينين..
عندما فتحتهما كانت قد انتهت من لف قدمي بالضماد ... 
كما أن السيدة أحضرت ماءا نظيفا لأغسل قدمي الأخرى...
كل هذا و أنا ملتزمة الصمت و السكون إلا عن أنات و صياح ألم..
و الآن، جاءت الفتاة تحمل صينية ملآى بالشطائر بينما يتبعها العجوز حاملا صينية أخرى
رُصّت علب العصير الورقية فوقها...
و وضعا الطعام و الشراب أمامنا و الفتاة تقول :
" تفضلوا هذا لحين نضج الحساء "
لم يمد أحدنا يده.. ما الذي يجعلنا نفكّر بالطعام في وقت كهذا ؟؟
فراح أصحاب المنزل يحثوننا على الطعام..
وليد تناول اثنتين من علب العصير و قدمهما لي و لدانة، فأخذت علبتي و شربت ما بها ببطء...
أصحاب المنزل الثلاثة استأذنوا منصرفين عنا، ربما لنتصرف بحرية أكبر..
وليد أيضا وزع الشطائر علينا ألا أنني رفضت تناولها..
" خذي يا رغد.. لابد أنك جائعة جدا.. كلي واحدة على الأقل"
" لا أريد "
" هيا أرجوك .. ستموتين إن بقيت بلا طعام ساعة بعد "
و لم يفلح في إقناعي.. لكنه و دانة تناولا شيئا من الطعام بصمت..
لحظات و إذا بالفتاة تقبل بأقداح الحساء الساخن.. و تقدمها إلينا ثم تنصرف..
أجبرت نفسي على رشف ملعقتين من الحساء.. ثم أسندت رأسي إلى المقعد و أغمضت عيني..
كنت أسمع أصوات الملاعق .. و حركة الأواني .. 
و ربما حتى صوت بلعهما للطعام و هضم معدتيهما له ! و أسمع كذلك صوت نبضي يطن في أذني.. 
و أنفاسي تنحشر في أنفي.. و الآن .. صوت وليد يناديني ..
" رغد "
فتحت عيني فوجدته ينظر إلي بقلق.. و يعيد السؤال :
" أأنت بخير ؟؟ "
قلت :
" أنا متعبة "
قال :
" سأتحدّث معهم .. "
ثم نهض و نادى :
" أيها العم الطيب .. "
ظهر الثلاثة من حيث كانوا يختبئون عنا ..
قال وليد :
" اعذرونا رجاء ً.. إننا في غاية التعب فقد قضينا ساعات طويلة نسير في الخلاء.. 
أين يمكننا المبيت بعد إذنكم ؟؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

قالت السيدة :
" ستنام ابنتي معي في غرفتي و يمكن للفتاتين المبيت في غرفتها.. سنعد فراشا أرضيا إضافيا "
و قال العجوز مخاطبا وليد :
" و أنت غرفتك كما هي "
قال وليد :
" هذا جيّد ... "
ثم أضاف :
" أشكركم جميعا جزيل الشكر.. إنني "
و مرة أخرى قاطعته السيدة و قالت :
" لا داعي لكل ذلك يا سيد وليد، ألم نكن كالعائلة؟ جميعكم أبنائي.. "
ثم أضافت مخاطبة الفتاة :
" خذي الفتاتين إلى غرفتك "
الفتاة أقبلت نحونا و هي تبتسم و تقول :
" تفضلا معي .. "
كلانا نظرت إلى وليد بتردد.. فقال الأخير :
" هيا عزيزتاي "
و هز رأسه مطمئنا.. يبدو أنه على علاقة وطيدة بهم.. و يثق بهم كثيرا..
وقفت دانة و وقفت معها .. ثم قلت لوليد :
" و أنت ؟ "
قال :
" سأبات في غرفة في الخارج تابعة للمنزل "
هززت رأسي اعتراضا شديدا ... مستحيل ! و عوضا عن مرافقة الفتاة اقتربت منه هو ، و قلت :
" لن تذهب و تتركنا "
قال :
" إنها غرفة خارجية اعتدت المبيت فيها.. ملاصقة للمنزل تماما "
هززت رأسي بإصرار أشد :
" لا .. لا "
وليد نظر إلي بضيق و تعب و أسى .. كأنه يرجوني أن أطلق سراحه و أدعه يرتاح قليلا..
قال :
" ستكونين بخير.. هذه عائلتي "
ألا أنني ازددت إصرارا و رفضا و قلت :
" سأذهب معك "
وليد و دانة تبادلا النظرات .. و لم يعرف أي منهما ما يقول..
مددت يدي فأمسكت بيده مؤكدة أكثر و أكثر بأنني لن أسمح له بالابتعاد عني..
أخيرا تكلّم وليد مخاطبا أصحاب المنزل :
" إن لم يكن في ذلك ما يزعجكم .. فسنبيت في الغرفة الخارجية نحن الثلاثة.. 
و نحن آسفون لكل ما سببناه لكم من إزعاج .. "
العجوز تكلّم و قال :
" كما تشاءون يا بني.. سأجلب المزيد من الفرش و البطانيات لكم "
و تحرك الثلاثة ، و أحضروا البطانيات و حملوها سائرين نحو الباب، و سرنا معهم إلى خارج المنزل ..
كانت الغرفة المقصودة هي غرفة تابعة للمنزل مفصولة عنه بجدار مشترك.. 
و كانت صغيرة نسبيا و بداخلها سرير صغير و أثاث بسيط ، و تتبعها دورة مياه صغيرة قريبة من الباب..
الثلاثة و معهم وليد تعاونوا في تحضير فراشين أرضيين على المساحة الحرة من الغرفة..
و حالما انتهوا ، قال العجوز ..
" أتمنى لكم نوما هانئا "
و عقّبت السيدة :
" تصبحون على خير"
أما الفتاة فقد أسرعت بالذهاب ثم العودة بصينية الشطائر و بعض العصائر ..
و وضعتها على المنضدة الصغيرة
التابعة لأثاث الغرفة و هي تقول :
" فيم لو احتجتم أي شيء فلا تترددوا في طلبه ! "
وليد قال :
" شكرا جزيلا..هل نستطيع استخدام الهاتف ؟ "
قال العجوز :
" بكل تأكيد.. "
فشكرهم كثيرا و كذلك فعلت دانة ، ثم انصرفوا ...
و فور خروجهم أقفل وليد الباب و أقبل إلى الهاتف .. و اتصل بأحد الأرقام .. و كان أول ما نطق به بعدها و بلهفة شديدة :
" سامر .. يا عزيزي .. أأنت بخير ؟؟ "

----------------------------
نهايه الحلقه الـ25
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ26

----------


## حور الجنان

يالله اخوووووي وين بااااااااااااااقي القصة لاتطوووول علينااا

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشكوره على المتابعه

الحلقة السادسة و العشرون
~ عودي صغيرة ~

مضطجعة على السرير.. في غرفة أناس غرباء..
مكان مظلم و بارد.. ألتحف لحافا و بطانية خفيفين.. لا يكادان يدفئان أطرافي كما ينبغي..
أتقلب يمينا و يسارا.. محاولة ضبط جسدي في وضع يريحه
و يخفف آلام قدمي الممتدة لكامل الرجل و الظهر أيضا..
و كلما لففت يمنة .. وقع نظري على تلك الكومة من اللحم و الشحم البشري المتمددة على فراش أرضي..
و المدثرة بلحاف و بطانية شبيهين باللذين يغطياني، يخفيان الرأس 
و لا يكادان يغطيان القدمين اللتين تبرزان من تحتهما.. بحجميهما الكبيرين 
و شكليهما الأشبه بالسفينة !
مسكين وليد !
لابد أن عدد الخلايا الحسية في قدمه هو أكثر بكثير من قدمي أنا.. 
و لابد أنه تألم كثيرا و هو يركض و يمشي حافيا عليها !
أوه و لكن لم علي التفكير بقدم وليد في ساعة كهذه و حال كهذه ؟؟
أم أن الآلام التي أشعر بها في قدمي أنا جعلتني مهووسة بالأقدام؟؟
أكثر شيء أراحني ، و جعلني أستلقي بطمأنينة على هذا السرير هو تحدّثي إلى والدي ّ 
و اطمئناني عليهما ، و كذلك على سامر و خالتي و عائلتها..
الحمد لله أنهم جميعا بخير ...
و رغم التعب الذي كنت أعانيه، لم أنم مباشرة مثلما نام وليد و دانة على فراشيهما الأرضيين..
لقد كنت أشعر بالبرد... رغم أن جسدي متعرق..
جلست.. و أخذت أنظر نحوهما..
كانا مستغرقين في نوم عميق .. لا تصدر عن أي منهما أي حركة...
نهضت عن سريري و توجهت نحو الخزانة الصغيرة الموجودة في الغرفة، و أنا أعرج .. 
بحثا عن بطانية أخرى...
فتحت الخزانة و ألقيت نظرة على ما بداخلها، لم أجد أي بطانية أو لحاف ..
أثناء إغلاقي لها أصدرت صوتا ... فالتفت مباشرة إلى النائمين أستوثق من عدم استيقاظهم بسبب الصوت.. 
دانة لم تتحرك البتة ، أما كومة الشحم و اللحم البشرية تلك فقد تحركت ..
و أُزيحت البطانية قليلا.. فظهر الرأس .. و العينان.. و الأنف المعقوف .. و الشفتان.. و الذقن الملتحي أيضا !
وليد نظر إلي برهة نظرة ساذجة، ربما كان نصف نائم.. ثم بدأ تركيزه يحتد و يشتد .. 
ثم حملق بي في قلق و استوى جالسا
" ما الأمر ؟ "
سألني ذلك ، فقلت :
" آسفة.. كنت أبحث عن بطانية أو ما شابه"
نظر وليد نحو السرير ليتأكد من وجود بطانية معدة لي ، ثم إلي .. فقلت موضحة :
" إنها خفيفة .. "
قال :
" أتشعرين بالبرد ؟ "
" نعم.. "
ثم رأيته ينهض، و يحمل بطانيته و يضعها فوق بطانيتي...
قال :
" ستدفئين هكذا "
شعرت بالخجل من تصرفه و الحرج .. قلت بسرعة :
" أوه كلا وليد.. "
قال :
" إنني لا أشعر بالبرد على أية حال.. اللحاف هذا يكفيني "
طأطأت رأسي خجلا و أنا أنطق بحروف الشكر ... وليد عاد إلى فراشه الأرضي 
و غطى جسده كاملا باللحاف !
رجعت أعرج نحو السرير و تدثرت بالبطانيتين مع اللحاف... و استمد جسمي الحرارة 
لا من الأغطية المنشورة فوقي ، بل من المدفئة الملتهبة التي تبعث حرارة 
و تقدح لهيبا في الغرفة ... مكومة هناك.. على ذلك المفرش الأرضي
ملفوفة باللحاف كالشرنقة !
يا إلهي ما أجمله من شعور !
و لأنه لم يعد باستطاعتي رؤية أية أقدام كلما تلفت ، فإن هوس التفكير بها غاب عنّي .. 
و سمح لدماغي بالصفاء.. و بالتالي بالاستسلام للنوم...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

نومتي لم تكن بالنومة الطبيعية على الإطلاق.. رأيت كوابيس مزعجة جدا و استيقظت عدّة مرات فزعة.. 
أرى نفسي في العراء.. و الناس تركض... و النار تحيط بنا ..
أسمع صراخ الناس.. و دوي الانفجارات.. و أرى جنودا يركضون نحوي..
أحاول الوقوف لأهرب، لكن قدمي المصابة تعيقني...
أصرخ و أصرخ ... و أرى وليد يركض مع دانة مبتعدين .. فأمد يدي طالبة العون.. و ما من معين..
ثم تقترب النيران مني و تلسعني ألسنتها... فأصرخ بأعلى صوتي..
ثم يظهر سامر لا أعلم من أي مكان.. و وجهه يحترق.. و يقول :
" لماذا فعلت ِ هذا بي ؟؟ "
استيقظ من النوم فزعة مرعوبة ، أتلفت إلى ما حولي ، فأجد نفسي في غرفة صغيرة مظلمة ... 
مضطجعة على سرير .. و أرى وليد و دانة نائمين على مقربة مني...
أنهض عن سريري و اقترب منهما لأتأكد .. أهما وليد و دانة ؟؟ أأنا في حلم ؟؟ 
فأرى وجه دانة الغارق في النوم .. و شعرها المبعثر على الوسادة... نعم هي دانة..
و هي حية .. و تتنفس..
ثم التفت ناحية وليد.. المغطى باللحاف كليا ، فلا أجد ما يثبت أنه وليد..
و أنه حي .. و يتنفس !
أبقى أراقبه بتركيز حتى ألحظ حركة طفيفة يصدرها صدره .. فيطمئن قلبي إلى أنه حي .. و يتنفس .. لكن .. هل هذا وليد ؟؟
أمد يدي بحذر و بطء.. و جنون.. نحو طرف اللحاف فأزيحه قليلا عن قدمه..
كبيرة كالسفينة !
لا شيء يدعو للشك !
إنه وليد حتما !
يطمئن قلبي و أعود أدراجي إلى سريري الدافىء... نعم أنا بخير.. نعم لقد نجونا.. نعم كان كابوسا.. نعم أنا متعبة.. و بالتأكيد سأنام ...
في المرة الأخيرة التي نهضت فيها..كانت حالتي سيئة جدا ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
كنت غارق في النوم لأبعد الحدود ، بعد العناء الذي مررنا به .. توقعت ألا أنهض قبل مضي 20 ساعة على الأقل !
ألا أنني نهضت على صوت ما ...
فتحت عيني و بقيت لحظة في سكون ، إلى أن أفاقت جميع خلايا الوعي النائمة في دماغي 
ثم بدأت حواسي تعمل بشكل جيد ، و تميز الصوت و معناه ...
كان صوت رغد.. و كانت تناديني ..
التفت ناحية السرير الذي كانت رغد تنام فوقه فرأيتها تجلس على حافته في إعياء شديد ، بالكاد تسند جدعها
كانت عيناها شديدتي الاحمرار .. و وجهها شديد الشحوب .. تعبيراتها تنم عن التألم و الإرهاق
اجتاحني القلق بغتة ، وقفت بسرعة و قلت :
" رغد .. ما بك ؟؟ "
نبست شفتاها عن أنة .. تلتها تنهيدة وجع ... ثم قالت بوهن :
" متعبة.. دوار.. "
ثم رأيت القشعريرة تسري في جسدها ...
اقتربت منها قلقا .. و أبصرت زخات من العرق تبلل وجهها
قلت :
" سلامتك "
قالت :
" أظن أنني محمومة .. أريد مسكنا "
ثم ارتمت على السرير بضعف ...
رغد تبدو مريضة جدا..
قلت :
" أ نذهب إلى الطبيب ؟ "
رغد أنت.. أنين مريض مرهق.
قلت :
" استعدي للذهاب . سأعود في الحال "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و توجهت نحو الباب ، فنادتني بوهن :
" وليد "
التفت إليها فوجدتها عاجزة عن رفع رأسها عن السرير .. قلت :
" سأطلب من العم إعارتنا سيارته "
و قبل خروجي نظرت إلى دانة ، و ناديتها عدة مرات ألا أنها كانت في نوم عميق..
عندما خرجت من الغرفة و سرت باتجاه باب المنزل لمحت العم إلياس على مقربة.. 
و كان يزيل بعض الأوراق و الأغصان المتساقطة من على الأرض..
إنه الصباح الباكر و هذا الرجل معتاد على النهوض باكرا من أجل العمل ...
اقتربت منه و أنا أقول :
" صباح الخير أيها العم الطيب "
التفت إلي و ابتسم ابتسامة جميلة و رحب بي بكل بشاشة و بشر ...
قال :
" نهضت باكرا ! هل اكتفيت من النوم بهذه السرعة ؟؟ "
قلت :
" لازلت متعبا أيها العم ، بصعوبة أديت صلاتي قبل فوات وقتها.. "
" إذن لم قمت باكرا هكذا ؟ "
قلت :
" ابنة عمّي متعبة.. أريد أخذها إلى المستوصف القريب.. فهل تسمح بإعارتي سيارتك؟؟"
العم قال بسرعة :
" أيعقل أن تسأل هذا يا وليد؟ بل أنا من سيوصلكما إلى هناك.. أنسيت يوم اصطحبتنا نحن إلى هناك؟ جاء وقت رد الجميل ! "
قلت :
" لا أريد إزعاجك أيها العم "
" عن أي إزعاج تتحدّث ؟ كما و أن لي حاجة من مكان قريب من المستوصف ،
أنا ذاهب لجلب السيارة أمام المنزل "
و ولى مسرعا ...
لم يكن لدى العائلة سوى سيارة حوض .. زرقاء اللون 
يستخدمونها رئيسيا لنقل الثمار إلى سوق الخضار..
و هي سيارة لا تتسع لأكثر من ثلاثة أشخاص...
قبل أن أعود إلى الغرفة ، ظهرت الآنسة أروى خارجة من المنزل
تحمل طبقا مسطحا كبيرا حاويا كمية من حبوب الأرز...
أروى حالما رأتني بادرت بالتحية :
" صباح الخير يا سيد وليد "
قلت ببعض الحرج :
" صباح الخير سيدتي "
قالت :
" أنتمتم بشكل جيد ؟ "
" الحمد لله "
" هل نهضت الفتاتان ؟ "
" كلا ، أعني نعم.. أقصد واحدة نعم و واحدة لا "
قالت :
" الباب مفتوح لكم لدخول المنزل أنى شئتم.. سأعد لكم طعام الفطور بعد قليل "
" شكرا لكم. غمرتمونا بكرمكم "
" إنه واجبنا بل من دواعي سرورنا .. "
و هنا أقبل العم يقود سيارته... و أوقفها على مقربة ..
سألت الفتاة :
" إلى أين يا خالي ؟؟ "
قال :
" إلى المستوصف "
" المستوصف ؟؟ "
قلت موضحا :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" لأخذ ابنة عمّي فهي متعبة "
قالت :
" سلامتها "
" سلمكم الله "
شكرتها و استأذنت و عدت إلى الغرفة..
كانت رغد لا تزال على نفس الوضع الذي تركتها عليه... و مغمضة العينين
حين أحسّت باقترابي فتحتهما بإعياء ...
" صغيرتي .. هيا بنا "
بصعوبة بالغة تحركت.. و مشت خطواتها العرجاء فلما صارت قربي التفتت إلى دانة ..
حرت في أمري...
فمن جهة ، لا أريد ترك دانة وحدها هنا.. و من جهة أخرى لا أريد إفساد نومها العميق ، كما و أنا السيارة لا تتسع لها ..
في النهاية قلت :
" سندعها نائمة .. "
و لولا التعب لنطقت رغد بكلمات الاعتراض المرسومة على وجهها ، ألا أنها سارت باستسلام و عجز...
أغلقت الباب تاركا المفتاح في الداخل.. و حين أصبحنا قرب السيارة قلت مخاطبا الآنسة أروى :
" من فضلك سيدتي.. هللا تفقدّت شقيقتي بين حين و آخر ؟ إنها لا تزال نائمة هناك .. و لا تعرف عن خروجنا "
أروى قالت :
" اطمئن .. لسوف أذهب و ألازم الغرفة لحين عودتكما ! "
قلت :
" شكرا لك ، أخبريها أننا ذهبنا للمستوصف القريب و سنعود قريبا "
التفتت بدورها إلى رغد و قالت :
" سلامتك "
رغد لم تجب و اكتفت بنظرة كئيبة نحو الآنسة أروى.
قلت أنا :
" شيء آخر يا سيدتي و استميحك عذرا على ثقل ظلّنا... "
" تفضّل دون حرج يا سيد وليد "
نظرت إلى رغد في خجل و قلت :
" عباءة .. إذا أمكن "
الآنسة أروى قالت :
" بالتأكيد "
و أسرعت إلى داخل المنزل ، و عادت تحمل عباءة .. و زوجين من الأحذية المطاطية ، التي يرتدونها عادة أثناء العمل ...
انتبهت حينها فقط إلى أنني و رغد كنا لا نزال حافيين أيضا !
بعدما ارتدينا الأحذية المطاطية تلك ، و ارتدت رغد العباءة ، تقدمنا نحو السيارة فصعدت أنا أولا ثم رغد من بعدي...
و قد كادت تتعثر .. إن من شدة التعب و الدوار ، أو من علو عتبة السيارة ، أو من طول العباءة التي ترتديها !
حينما بلغنا المستوصف، دخلته و رغد فيما ذهب العم لقضاء حاجاته على اتفاق بالعودة فور فراغه منها..
هناك، استلقت رغد على سرير الفحص و أقبلت الممرضة لقياس العلامات الحيوية لها، ثم قالت :
" حرارتها مرتفعة جدا! أربعون درجة و نصف !"
و أحضرت كيسا يحوي مجروش الثلج و وضعته على رأس رغد، بينما قامت ممرضة أخرى باستدعاء الطبيب المسؤول.
ثوان و إذا بالطبيب يحضر..
و هو رجل في نحو الثلاثين من العمر.. ما أن أقبل حتى استوت رغد جالسة..
اتخذ الطبيب مجلسه على مقعده الوثير خلف المكتب، و أمسك بالقلم و إحدى الأوراق بين يديه و بدأ يسأل :
" مم تشكو الفتاة ؟ "
توليت أنا شرح حالتها مجملا .. و أخبرته عن الجرح العميق في قدمها.
الآن .. يقف الطبيب و يقبل نحو سرير الفحص و يقول :
" بعد إذنك "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وقفت أنا دون حراك ، بينما حاولت الممرضة إغلاق الستارة حول السرير.. لتحول بيني و بينه..
و بادرت الممرضة الأخرى بفتح الضماد من حول قدم رغد المصابة...
في هذه اللحظة هتفت رغد :
" وليد "
لم أتحرك من مكاني، لا للأمام و لا للخلف.. و الممرضة تنظر إلي منتظره ابتعادي..
قال الطبيب :
" أنت شقيقها ؟ "
قلت :
" تقريبا...، ابن عمّها "
و نظرت إلى رغد فقرأت على وجهها الفزع المهول...
قال الطبيب :
" استلقي يا آنسة "
و الذي فعلته رغد هو أنها همت بالنهوض فجأة...
اقتربت أنا منها فأمسكت بذراعي ...لأساعدها على النهوض...
قلت :
" رغد .. "
رغد هزت رأسها نهيا بإصرار...
قال الطبيب :
" ألا تريدين مني أن أفحصك ؟ "
رغد قفزت من السرير واقفة على قدميها ، ثم صرخت تألما ...
قلت :
" رغد اصعدي .. دعيهم يرون الجرح على الأقل "
لكنها عوضا عن ذلك تشبثت بي أكثر و قالت :
" لا "
التفت إلى الطبيب الواقف جوارنا ينظر باستغراب و قلت :
" إنها خجولة جدا "
ثم أضفت :
" ألا يوجد طبيبة امرأة ؟ "
قال :
" للأسف لا "
ثم تنحى جانبا .. و ابتعد..
تحدّثت إلى رغد الواقفة على قدمها بألم و قلت :
" أرجوك صغيرتي ، لندع الممرضة تعقم الجرح "
و لم تقتنع بسهولة..
بعدما صعدت على السرير ، و هي لا تزال متشبثة بي، و كشفت الممرضة عن الجرح.. تأملته ثم قالت موجهة الحديث إلى الطبيب :
" دكتور.. إنه ملتهب جدا "
الطبيب أقبل من جديد يريد إلقاء نظرة على الجرح فرفضت رغد ذلك و دلّت رجليها أسفلا..
قال الطبيب يحدث الممرضة :
" خرّاج ؟ "
" نعم يا دكتور.. ملوث جدا "
الكلمات أقلقتني.. قلت مخاطبا رغد :
" دعيه يلقي نظرة "
لكنها أصرت على موقفها بل و همّت بالنهوض...
" هيا رغد فنحن جئنا للعلاج .. "
و خاطبت الطبيب :
" أرجوكم طهروه و اعتنوا به كما يجب "
بصعوبة بالغة سمحت رغد للطبيب فقط بإلقاء نظرة عن كثب على الجرح.. و ما أن رآه حتى قال :
" بحاجة إلى تنظيف جراحي "
قلت قلقا :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" تنظيف جراحي ؟؟ "
" نعم ، في غرفة العمليات الصغرى.. و لابد من أدوية قوية لأن الجرح ملتهب للغاية "
الخوف تملكني أنا ربما أكثر من رغد المذعورة بين يدي...
رغد .. جرح .. التهاب.. عملية .. أدوية .. ؟؟ ألطف يا رب.. ألطف يا رب..
قلت :
" ماذا علينا فعله ؟؟ "
" ننقلها إلى غرفة العمليات الصغرى الآن ، و تحت المخدر الموضعي يقوم الجراح بتنظيف الجرح و تعقيمه.. "
نظرت إلى رغد .. و الذعر المخيم على وجهها .. و الرفض الصارخ من عينيها.. فقلت :
" رغد "
و لم أتم ، إذ أنها هتفت فجأة مقاطعة :
" لا "
واجهت وقتا عصيبا مع هذه الفتاة حتى وصلنا إلى غرفة العمليات المعنية ، و خرقت القوانين بدخولي رغم عدم السماح بذلك..
أنى لي أن أترك صغيرتي وحدها هكذا !؟ مستحيل
و رغم المخدر الموضعي الذي حقنت به ، ألا أنها تألمت بشدة و صرخت بعنف و هي تستنجد :
" وليد.. وليد .. "
كانت تمسك بي بقوة، تغرس أظافرها في ذراعي.. و كلّما لُمِست قدمها ، صرخت و أو عضت على أسنانها ..
و كلما فعلت ذلك صرخت أنا بهم :
" على مهلكم إنها تتألم .. أي مخدّر هذا ؟؟ "
أنظر إليها و أهدىء و أشجع ، و أنظر إليهم و أصرخ و أعنّف .. 
و أنظر إلى نفسي فأرى النار تكاد تندلع من أعصابي و تشب في جسدي من صراخ رغد...
كم تمنيت.. لو أن الجرح كان في قدمي أنا.. في قدمي ّ الاثنتين .. في كل جسدي .. 
يقطعني و يحرقني و يكويني .. و لا أن يصيب خدش واحد حتى أحد أظافر قدمها..
كم كنت قاسيا يوم جعلتها تركض حافية القدمين و عرضتها لكل هذا...
أما كان باستطاعتي حملها طوال المشوار ؟؟ أأعجز عن رفع صغيرتي عن أذى الأرض..
و هي التي تربت متعلقة بعنقي ؟؟
ما ينفعني الندم الآن .. و قد سمحت للآه بالانطلاق من صدر فتاتي .. 
و للدموع بالانسكاب من محجريها .. و للألم باعتصار قدمها و تعذيبها كل هذا الوقت..
يا رغد..
إنك إن تصرخين مرة تصرخ شرايين قلبي ألف مرّة ... و إن تبكين دمعة يبكي قلبي بحرا من الدم ...
و إن تتلوين ألما فإن أحشائي في داخلي تتمزق إربا إربا ..
و إن تغرسين أظافرك في بدني فأنا مغروس في حبك بعمق طبقات الأرض كلها...
في نهاية الأمر اضطر الطبيب لحقنها بمخدر منوم... ثوان ٍ 
و إذا بي أشعر بأظافرها تخرج من جسدي.. و قبضتها تخف الضغط علي .. و عضلاتها ترتخي .. 
و شيئا فشيئا تسقط يديها على جانبيها و يترنح رأسها للأسفل ...
فزعت، رفعت رأسها و ناديت :
" رغد ؟؟ "
لكنها كانت غائبة عن الوعي..
التفت إلى الطبيب الجرّاح و الممرضات و قلت :
" ماذا حدث لها ؟؟ "
قال إحداهن :
" نامت تحت تأثير المخدّر "
لم أشعر بالطمأنينة ، قلت موجها كلامي إلى الطبيب :
" أهي بخير يا دكتور ؟؟ "
قال :
" نعم ، إنه مجرد مخدّر .. ستنام لساعة أو أكثر...
أسندت رأس صغيرتي إلى الوسادة.. و تأملت وجهها ببقايا من القلق.. 
كانت هناك دمعتان معلقتان على خديها .. آخر السيل ... و ببساطة ...مددت يدي و مسحتهما ...
بعد ذلك ظللت أراقب الطبيب و من معه و هم يعقمون الجرح ... و حالما فرغوا قال الجرّاح :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" أنصح بنقلها إلى مستشفى حيث يتم إدخالها و إعطائها الجرعات اللازمة من الأدوية الضرورية لفترة من الزمن
ذهلت و تملكني الهلع ، فقلت :
" لم يا دكتور ؟ ما بها ؟؟ "
قال :
" الجرح ملتهب بشكل سيء .. نحن نظفناه 
و عقمناه جيدا و حقناها بمضادات السموم و لكنها بحاجة إلى أدوية أخرى لإتمام العلاج "
زاد قلقي
" هل هناك خطر عليها ؟ أخبرني رجاء ؟ "
" الخشية من أن ينتشر الالتهاب أعمق من ذلك . جرح عميق .. قدم حافية .. شارع طويل .. خطورة أكبر "
فيما بعد ، نقلت رغد إلى غرفة للملاحظة.. فإضافة إلى جرحها الملتهب ، هي مصابة بجفاف
و انخفاض في سكر الدم ..
كانت غرفة صغيرة حاوية على سريرين تفصل بينهما ستارة قماشية
لم تحس رغد بالدنيا من حولها مذ حقنت بالمخدر.. وضعناها على السرير
و استبدلت الممرضة قارورة السائل الوريدي الفارغة بقارورة أخرى أكبر حجما.. 
ثم انصرف الجميع تاركينها نائمة
و أنا جالس على مقعد إلى جوارها...
كانت هادئة جدا.. و غارقة في النوم لأبعد الحدود.. كطفل بريء..
رؤيتها هكذا قلبت في رأسي ذكريات الماضي...
كم و كم من المرات... كنت أتسلل خلسة إلى غرفة طفلتي ألقي عليها نظرة و هي نائمة بسلام...
و أحيانا أجلس بقربها .. و أداعب خصلات شعرها الأمس...
و في أحيان أخرى.. كنت أطبع قبلة خفيفة على جبينها و أهمس في أذنها :
" أحلاما سعيدة صغيرتي "
لم أحتمل ألم هذه الذكرى ...
انطلقت دموعي رغما عني .. شاقة طريقها النهائي إلى الموت.. 
لو كان الزمان يعود للوراء تسع سنين فقط.. تسع سنين فقط.. لكنت اقتربت من صغيرتي أكثر.. 
و أخذتها بين ذراعي .. و ضممتها إلى صدري بقوة .. بقوة.. أواسيها .. أشجعها..
أشعرها بالأمان و الطمأنينة.. و الحنان و الحب.. بالدفء و الحرارة..
آه لو يرجع الزمان للوراء ...
آه لو يرجع ...
و فيما أنا أبكي في نوبة الذكرى الجنونية هذه ، طرق الباب ثم أقبلت إحدى الممرضات تقول :
" معذرة هل اسمك السيد وليد شاكر ؟؟ "
مسحت دموعي بسرعة و هببت واقفا مجيبا :
" نعم "
قالت و هي تنظر إلى بشيء من الاستغراب :
" هناك رجل عجوز يسأل عنك في الخارج "
و تذكرت لحظتها إلياس و اتفاقي معه !
خرجت معها فرأيت العم إلياس يقف عند الممر .. 
ما أن رآني حتى بادر بسؤالي عن حال قريبتي ..
" الحمد لله.. ستتحسن "
قال :
" هل تحتاج للبقاء هنا ؟ "
" أنا آسف لأنني عطّلت مشاغلك يا عمي ، إنها تتلقى سائلا وريديا الآن.. 
و قد يطول هذا لساعة أو ربما أكثر ... "
قال :
" لا بأس عليكم . أ هناك ما تود مني فعله يا بني ؟؟ "
" شكرا لك عمّاه ، فعلت الكثير .. أرجوك انه مشاغلك و أنا سأبقى معها لحين تحسنها.. 
سأستقل سيارة أجرة أو أتصل بكم حين فراغنا "
و على هذا افترقنا . عمدت إلى هاتف وجدته أمامي فاتصلت بمنزل نديم 
و اطمأننت على دانة، و التي كما أخبرت كانت لا تزال نائمة !
عدت من ثم إلى صغيرتي فوجدتها كما تركتها ، نائمة كالملاك... 
غير أنها رفعت ذراعها فوق الوسادة ، في وضع اعتقدت أنه يعيق جريان السائل الوريدي إلى عروقها..
لذا اقتربت منها و ببطء و هدوء و حذر شديد حرّكت يدها و مددت ذراعها إلى جنبها ..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

في هذه اللحظة فتحت رغد عينها نصف فتحة ..
فوقعت في أمري و تسارعت ضربات قلبي فجأة... دافعة الدماء إلى وجهي بعنف و غزارة !
تركت يدها تنزلق من بين أصابعي خجلا ..
رغد قالت بصوت خفيف غير طبيعي :
" وليد.. أنت لم تُضِع الميدالية أليس كذلك ؟؟ "
اضطربت .. و لم استوعب ما قالت ...
قلت :
" ماذا ؟ "
لكن رغد أغمضت عينيها و بدت غارقة في النوم !
" رغد ..؟؟ "
لم تجبني .. ما جعلني استنتج أنها ربما كانت تحلم .. و أنها لم تكن واعية .. و أنها لن تتذكر هذا !
الحمد لله !
ضبطت البطانية لتشمل ذراعها تحتها .. و عدت إلى مقعدي المجاور ..
مرت الدقيقة بعد الأخرى.. شعرت بالإعياء 
و عاودتني الأوجاع الجسدية التي تجاهلتها منذ نهوضي على صوت رغد هذا الصباح ..
و غزاني النعاس...
و النوم سلطان على من لا سلطان عليه !
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
كأنني أحلّق في عالم جميل... أطير فوق السحاب.. في قمة الراحة و الاسترخاء.. لا ألم ..
لا ضيق .. لا شيء سوى شعور بالدغدغة في داخلي !
فتحت عيني لأرى الجنة التي أحس بنفسي أنعم فيها.. 
فرأيت جنة مختلفة لا تتفق و الشعور الجميل الذي أحسه ..
أنام على سرير أبيض الألحفة.. تحيط بي الستائر البيضاء.. و تتدلى قارورة ما من أعلى عمود ما.. 
موصولة بأنبوب طويل ينتهي طرفه الثاني داخل وريدي !
جلست بسرعة أتلفت من حولي.. إنني في المستشفى راقدة على سرير المرض !
متى وصلت إلى هنا ؟؟ كيف وصلت إلى هنا؟؟
أين وليد ؟؟
أصابني الروع ، دفعت باللحاف بعيدا عني و قفزت من على السرير .. 
و طأت الأرض مرتكزة على قدمي المصابة ، فشعرت ببعض الألم ..
سحبت ذلك العمود الحديدي ذا العجلات معي و سرت خطوة و أنا حافية ، و فتحت الستارة.. 
كنت أتوقع رؤية وليد خلفها.. لكنه لم يكن هناك
تزايدت خفقات قلبي و تزاحمت أنفاسي و هي تعبر مجرى هوائي...
توجهت إلى الباب مسرعة ، أعرج بشدة.. و فتحته باندفاع.. و صار مشرعا أمامي كاشفا ما بعده .. 
ممر .. غرف.. انعطافات.. أناس يمشون إلى اليمين ، و أناس إلى الشمال.. 
و ممرضة تقف في الجوار.. تنظر إلي.. و تتحدث إلى طبيب ما .. آخرون يقفون على مبعدة.. 
أناس كثر..كثر.. ألا أن وليد ليس من بينهم..
كدت أنهار..كدت أصرخ..كدت أهتف..لكن الشهقة التي انحشرت داخل صدري حُبست عن الخروج..
الممرضة و الطبيب الآن يقتربان نحوي.. أنا أتراجع.. داخل الغرفة.. 
يصلان عند الباب و يوشكان على الدخول .. تبتسم الممرضة و تقول :
" هل أنت أفضل حالا الآن ؟؟ "
يسأل الطبيب :
" كيف تشعرين ؟ "
أنا أنظر إليهما بذعر .. يداي ترتعشان.. و رجلاي أيضا.. أفقد توازني و أقع أرضا ... 
و ينشد الأنبوب الموصل بوريدي خارجا من يدي.. و يترنح في الهواء راشا السائل من حولي ..
الممرضة تنحني مادة يدها إلي..
أنا أصدها و أصرخ :
" ابتعدا عني "
يتبادلان النظرات .. ثم يقولان معا :
" أ أنت بخير ؟ "
أنا أصرخ مستغيثة :
" وليد .. وليد "
يتبادلان النظرات ، ثم تقول الممرضة و هي تشير بيدها نحو الستارة :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" قريبك هناك ! "
التفت نحو ما أشارت إليه ، السرير الثاني في الغرفة و شبه المحجوب بالستارة..
أنظر إليها، ثم أحاول النهوض و جسدي ترتجف..
تحاول هي مساعدتي فأصرخ :
" لا "
أهب واقفة قافزة نحو الستارة .. أمسك بها و أفتحها باندفاع.. فتقع عيناي على وليد نائما فوق السرير...
" وليد ! "
اقتربت منه أكثر و أكثر... و هتفت :
" وليد .. "
وليد لم يفق ، أمسكت بكتفه و هززته و أنا أناديه لأوقظه ...
وليد أحس أخيرا ، و فتح عينيه و نظر إلي...
الذعر كان محفورا على وجهي مما جعل وليد يجلس بسرعة متوترا و يقول باضطراب :
" صغيرتي ماذا جرى ؟ "
بجنون التصقت بذراعه و أنا أرتجف خوفا.. كنت خائفة حد الموت..
صرخت بوجهه :
" لماذا تركتني وحيدي ؟ "
و قفزت دموعي من عيني..
" لماذا وليد ؟ إنهم يريدون إيذائي .. لماذا تتركني وحدي ؟ "
وليد أمسك بيدي و حاول تهدئتي :
" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، صغيرتي أنا هنا معك "
نظرت إليه وسط الدمع و صرخت :
" لماذا تركتني وحدي ؟ "
" أنا هنا رغد.. معك ! غلبني النعاس فنمت على هذا السرير.. لا تفزعي أرجوك "
قلت مجهشة باكية :
" أنا أخاف من البقاء وحيدة.. متى تدرك ذلك؟ لماذا تبتعد عني ؟ أتريد أن تقتلني ؟ "
وليد جعلني أجلس على السرير .. و وقف هو أمامي يردد عبارات الأسف و التهدئة و الطمأنة ... 
كل هذا و الطبيب و الممرضة لا يزالان واقفين مندهشين في مكانيهما..
بعدما سكنت روحي من روعها و استرددت طمأنة نفسي .. سألني وليد :
" أتشعرين بتحسن ؟ "
" نعم "
وليد نظر إلى الساعة المعلقة على الحائط المقابل 
و كانت تشير إلى الحادية عشرة و النصف ..
ثم وجه خطابه إلى الطبيب قائلا :
" أيمكننا الانصراف الآن ؟ "
قال الطبيب:
" نعم ، سأكتب للمريضة وصفة أدوية ، ألا أنني أفضل نقلها للمستشفى "
وليد نظر إلي.. ثم إلى الطبيب و قال :
" لا يمكننا ذلك"
" أحضرها لتطهير الجرح يوميا إذن "
ثم غادرنا المكان..
في الواقع ، لم يكن يفصل بين السريرين في تلك الغرفة سوى ستارة مشتركة ، و بضع أقدام ...
عدنا إلى منزل صديق وليد في نفس السيارة التي قدمنا فيها..
العجوز أوصلنا و غادر...
حين دخلنا إلى هناك ، و على نفس المقاعد التي كنا نجلس عليها البارحة رأيت دانة جالسة مع السيدة الصغرى
بينما الأخرى تستقبلنا و ترحب بعودتنا..
وقفت دانة و الفتاة لدى رؤيتنا..
دانة كانت ترتدي عباءة أشبه بالعباءة التي أجرها حول قدمي ّ !
قالت السيدة الكبرى :
" تفضلا رجاءا "
أقبلنا نحو المقاعد و تبادلنا التحيات، ثم تقدمت دانة مني و هي تقول بقلق :
" أأنت بخير ؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت بهدوء :
" نعم "
لقد كان القلق الشديد ظاهرا على وجهها.. و هذا ما أدهشني ، فهي المرة الأولى التي أشعر فيها بقلق دانة علي !
تحدثت الفتاة الآن قائلة :
" سلامتك يا رغد "
ألقيت عليها نظرة حاوية لشيء من الاستغراب... فابتسمت هي و قالت :
" اسمك جميل "
تأملتها بعمق.. و حدّثت نفسي ...
( بل أنت الجميلة ! ما أشد جمال هذه الفتاة !)
قلت :
" شكرا لك.. "
قال وليد مؤكدا :
" شكرا لكم جميعا "
قالت السيدة الأخرى :
" لا شكر على واجب أيها الأعزة ، تفضلوا جميعا بالجلوس "
و جلست قرب دانة.. و التي قالت مخاطبة وليد :
" اتصلت بوالدي ّ و بسامر و نوّار قبل قليل ، الجميع بخير.. لن يسمح لأبوي ّ بدخول البلاد لحين من الزمن "
وليد قال بارتياح :
" هذا أفضل، ليبقيا بعيدا آمنين .. "
و كان والداي و جميع المسافرين قد منعوا من دخول البلدة و ألغيت جميع الرحلات القادمة إليها..
أضافت دانة :
" لكن سامر في طريقه إلينا "
توتر وليد و قال :
" مجنون .. أمرته بأن يلزم مكانه لحين استقرار الأمور.. لماذا يعرّض نفسه للخطر الآن ؟؟ "
قالت دانة :
" فليحفظه الله ... يا رب "
حل الصمت علينا برهة ، ثم قالت السيدة الكبرى :
" سيكون كل شيء بخير إن شاء الله "
ثم التفتت إلى الفتاة و قالت :
" أعدي المائدة الآن بنيتي و استدعي خالك "
وقفت الفتاة و هي تقول :
" في الحال أمي "
و همّت بالذهاب ...
وليد قال :
" اعتقد أن العم إلياس قد ذهب إلى المسجد، فهذا ما قاله و نحن في طريقنا إلى هنا "
قالت السيدة :
" هل تحب أن تنتظره أم .. ؟ "
قال وليد :
" نعم ، في الواقع سأذهب لأصلي أنا أيضا "
قلت بسرعة :
" وليد ؟؟ "
أتم جملته :
" في الغرفة .. "
وقف وليد ، فوقفت معه.. و وقف دانة و السيدة أيضا..
ثم نطق بعبارات الشكر و الاستئذان و هم بالانصراف..
قال الفتاة الجميلة مخاطبة إياي بابتسام :
" لقد وضعت بعض الملابس في الخزانة لأجلك "
و التفتت إلى وليد بنفس الابتسام و قالت :
" خالي أيضا ترك بعضها لك يا سيد وليد "
وليد قال :
" نحن ممتنون لكم .. شكرا آنسة أروى "
ثم التفت إلينا أنا و دانة قائلا :
" أتأتيان ؟ "
دانة تحركت مباشرة و سارت نحو وليد الذي سار بدوره نحو الباب..
أما أنا فبقيت محدّقة في الفتاة الحسناء برهة !
( أروى ) ؟؟
أروى ...
ألم أسمع بهذا الاسم على لسان وليد قبل أيام !؟
بلى سمعته...
إنها الفتاة التي اتصل هاتفيا ليبارك لها يوم العيد !
إذن .. فـ ( أروى ) تلك ليست طفلة كما ظننت.. ! إنها فتاة راشدة تكبرني سنا..
فتاة أقل ما يمكن أن أصفها به هو أنها ... فاتنة الجمال !

----------------------------------

نهايه الحلقه الـ26
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ27

----------


## زهرة القلوب

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ساقي العطاشا  

سلمت الايادي 

مشكوووووووووور 

تحياتي زهرة القلوب

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشكوره على المتابعه

الحلقةالسابعةوالعشرون
~ و انكشف الستار ~

جالس على السرير الوحيد في تلك الغرفة الصغيرة، بعدما فرغت من استحمامي و صلاتي
أمسك بيدي محفظتي و أعد نقودي..
ليس لدي سوى مبلغ ضئيل لا يكفي لتوفير مأوى آخر أو طعام لنا و لفترة لا يعلم بها إلا الله..
أشعر بخجل شديد من نفسي إذ جئت بعائلتي إلى هنا
و رغم أنها عائلة طيبة كريمة لأبعد الحدود ألا أن وجودنا لا يجب أن يطول..
علي التصرف بشكل من الأشكال...
دانة واقفة أمام المرآة ، ثم تلتفت إلي و تراقبني دون أن اهتم لها ، ثم تسألني بقلق :
" ماذا سنفعل ؟؟ "
أفكر بعمق، و بصمت .. و في عجز عن إيجاد حل مناسب.. فقد احترق بيتنا بما حوى.. 
و نحن الآن مشردون و حفاة معدمون..
تكرر دانة سؤالها :
" وليد ماذا سنفعل ؟؟ "
ارفع بصري إليها ، و أرفع حاجبي ّ و أقوّس فمي للأسفل.. ماذا سنفعل ؟؟
رغد كانت في دورة المياه..
اقتربت مني دانة و قالت :
" نوّار و عائلته سيغادرون البلدة "
و صمتت... و ظلت تراقبيني قليلا ثم قالت :
" و يريدون أخذي معهم "
تغيرت تعبيرات وجهي و قلت باضطراب :
" ماذا ؟؟ "
قالت بتردد :
" إنه نوّار... يريد أن .. يبعدني عن البلدة و الخطر .. "
قلت :
" و الزفاف ؟؟ "
تنهّدت دانة و قالت :
" الزفاف ؟؟ احترق مع فستانه ! "
ثم أخذت تبكي...
و يحق لها أن تبكي بمرارة.. و هي العروس التي كانت تعد لزفافها المرتقب بعد أيام فقط..
شعرت بقهر و غيظ في داخلي فوقفت و أحطتها بذراعي ّ محاولا مواساتها..
بعد قليل قالت :
" دعنا نسافر نحن أيضا "
" إلى أين ؟ كيف ؟ الرحلات محظورة "
" سيسافرون للمدينة المجاورة بالسيارة ، ثم يطيرون إلى بلد بعيد و آمن.. دعنا ننضم إليهم وليد "
" كيف يا دانة كيف ؟؟ إننا حتى لا نملك جوازات سفر أو بطاقات شخصية !
لا أنت و لا رغد على الأقل "
و هنا سمعنا صوت المفتاح يدار في باب الحمام .. 
فأسرعت أنا بالخروج من الغرفة لأدع المجال لرغد للتصرف دون حرج ..
في الخارج صادفت الآنسة أروى مقبلة نحو الغرفة ..
قالت :
" مرحبا "
" مرحبا سيدتي "
" لقد أعددنا المائدة .. هللا استدعيت الفتاتين ؟ "
" شكرا لكما.. "
" و خالي ينتظرك أيضا في المجلس "
" لا نعرف كيف نفيكم حق الشكر ؟ "
" لم عليك تكرير ذلك يا سيد وليد ؟؟ بل نحن من يتوجب علينا شكرك..
لقد قدّمت لنا الكثير من المساعدات طوال عدّة أسابيع !
أنت شخص نبيل الخلق و تستحق التكريم "
شعرت بالخجل من كلماتها و كلامها معي.. خفضت بصري حرجا نحو الأرض .. و حرت .. 
ماذا علي أن أقول ؟؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

هنا فتح باب الغرفة و ظهرت منه رغد ..
رغد وقفت تنظر إلي برهة في صمت ، ثم تنظر إلى الآنسة أروى بوجه جامد
الآنسة أروى ابتسمت و قالت :
" كيف حالك ألان يا رغد ؟؟ "
و لم يبد أن الصغيرة عازمة على الإجابة !
لكنها قالت أخيرا :
" بخير "
قالت أروى :
" المائدة جاهزة... أين أختك ؟ "
قالت رغد :
" دانة أخت وليد.. ابن عمي "
و لم أجد الرد مناسبا للسؤال ! قالت أروى :
" نعم أعرف ! و لكنها كانت تتحدث عنك بوصف أختي ! "
ظهرت دانة الآن من خلف رغد .. فحيتها أروى و كررت دعوتنا إلى المائدة..
ذهبنا إلى المنزل ، أنا و العم إلياس في المجلس ، و النسوة في غرفة المائدة
و تناولنا وجبة شهية مغذية بعد طول الجوع و العطش ..
بعد ذلك تحدثت و إلياس ساردا ما حصل لنا بشيء من التفصيل..
فأبدى تعاطفه الشديد و رحّب ببقائنا في ضيافته إلى أن نجد حلا آخر..
و أنا وعدته بأن أبدأ العمل في المزرعة منذ اليوم ...
و رغم اعتراضه ، ألا أنني أصررت على ذلك و نفذته
كان ذلك بعد الغذاء بثلاث ساعات.. تركت الفتاتين نائمتين في الغرفة
تعوّضان حرمانهما السابق من النوم ، و خرجت إلى ساحة المزرعة و باشرت العمل...
كانت هناك شتلات شجيرات صغيرة جديدة مطلوب غرسها في الأرض..
و توليت أنا هذه المهمة .. أحفر الأرض ، و أغرس الشجيرات ، و أسوي التراب ...
العم إلياس و كذلك أروى كانا أيضا يعملان من حولي..
كنت أشعر بالتعب و الإعياء فأنا لم أنل قسطي الوافي من النوم و الراحة بعد
ألا أنني لم أطق تأجيل العمل إلى الغد..
أروى كانت تساعدني .. و تتحدث معي من حين لآخر..
إنها فتاة جريئة بالفعل !
فيما أنا جاثيا على الأرض أغرس إحدى الشجيرات في الأرض و أهيل عليها التراب.. 
و أروى واقفة قربي و ممسكة بالطرف العلوي لتلك الشجيرة .. سمعتها تقول :
" أهلا رغد ! "
رفعت رأسي إليها فرأيتها تنظر في إتجاه معين ...
التفت إلى ذلك الاتجاه فرأيت رغد واقفة تنظر إلي.. و لم تكن تعبيرات وجهها مريحة... البتة
وقفت ببطء .. و نفضت يدي و ثيابي مما علق بها من التراب .. ثم قلت :
" أهلا صغيرتي .. "
النظرات التي رشقتني بها رغد جعلتني انصهر حرجا .. و أهرب ببصري بعيدا عنها..
كانت مذهولة مصعوقة.. تحدّق بي بدهشة لا تضاهيها دهشة..
آلمتني نظراتها و غرست في صدري ألف خنجر.. لم أجرؤ على إعادة بصري إليها من جديد ...
سألت بدهشة :
" وليد.. ماذا تفعل ؟؟ "
ماذا أفعل ؟؟ ماذا أفعل يا رغد؟؟
ألا ترين ؟؟
أزرع الأرض.. ألوث يدي و ملابسي و جسدي بالأتربة و السماد.. و الوحل أيضا..
نعم .. أجثو على الأرض ضئيلا منخفضا وضيع الشأن.. بسيط الحال ..
عوضا عن علو السماء و المركز و المنصب
احتقرت نفسي لحظتها أيما احتقار..
و تمنيت لو أنني دفنت نفسي عوضا عن الأشجار..
ماذا تظنين يا رغد ؟؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أنني أصبحت شخصا مرموقا عالي الشأن ؟ هذه هي حقيقتي .. 
مجرد مزارع بسيط يعمل بجد فقط من أجل وجبة طعام و مأوى ...
" وليد .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟ "
أجبرت عيني على النظر إليها ، فهالني ما رأيت على وجهها ...
أرجوك كفى يا رغد.. أنت تذبحينني .. كفى ... كفى ...
اعترفت بخجل :
" أفلح الأرض .. فهذا هو عملي منذ زمن "
و لن أصف لكم كيف تحوّل وجه رغد إلى غابة ذهول مخيفة ...
من منكم جرّب هذا ؟؟ دعوه يصف لكم إذن ما أعجز أنا عن التعبير عنه ...
رغد تراجعت للوراء .. ربما لتبتعد عن صفعة الواقع الذي تكتشفه للمرة الأولى..
سارت إلى الوراء بعرج.. و عيناها المفتوحتان أوسعهما لا تزالان ترميان سهام الذبح نحو جسدي... من أعلاه إلى أسفله...
و فيما هي تسير إلى الوراء بهذا الذهول و أنا ساكن في مكاني ، رأيت العم إلياس يقبل من ناحيتها و يشير إلي بيده مخاطبا الرجل الذي معه :
" هذا هو شقيقك ! "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
لدى سماعي صوت الرجل العجوز قادم من خلفي ، التفت إلى الوراء بسرعة 
فرأيت سامر يقف أمام عيني ...
شهقت :
" سامر ! "
قال :
" رغد ! "
و أسرع نحوي و جذبني إلى صدره بقوة و عانقني بحرارة شديدة ...
" أوه رغد يا حبيبتي... لا أصدق عيني .. الحمد لله .. الحمد لله .. أنت حية ؟؟ شكرا لك يا رب .. شكرا لك يا رب "
و صار يبكي و أنا أبكي معه ..
و أخذ يقبّل يدي ّ و جبيني بلهفة .. لم أعهدها عليه من ذي قبل ..
" لقد نجونا يا سامر ! كدنا نموت لكننا نجونا بأعجوبة ! "
أقول ذلك و أتذكر ما مررنا به ، فأدفن رأسي في صدره و أغلق حصار ذراعي حول جدعه...
بعدما فرغ من نوبة الشوق هذه ، التفت إلى وليد ...
" وليد .. "
أقبل وليد إليه و فتح كل منهما ذراعيه للآخر و تعانقا بحمية ...
سامر بملابسه الأنيقة و هندامه المرتب النظيف ، و وليد بلباسه الملوث و يديه المتسختين بحبيبات الرمال ...
الناظر إليهما يجد فرقا كبيرا ...
و أنا وجدت ذك الفرق أيضا ...
كان لقاء دانة بسامر دراميا ...
دانة تحب سامر أكثر من وليد.. السبب في ذلك أن وليد غاب عنا لسنين.. 
سنين لا أعرف أين كان فيها و لا ما عمل ؟؟
إذا كانت الحقيقة التي أراها أمام عيني .. هي حقيقة رجل يعمل في فلاحة الأرض !
بعد فترة ، كنا نحن الأربعة في تلك الغرفة...
وليد لم يتحدّث إلي بل لم ينظر إلي مذ رأيته يغرس الشجرة قبل ساعات... 
و أنا بدوري تحاشيته .. و ركزت اهتمامي على سامر و ما يقوله ..
" سنذهب إلى شقتي ، سأستأجر شقة أكبر حجما تسعنا و والدي ّ جميعا "
كانت هذه فكرته ، و دانة رحبت بها بشدة :
" إذن هيا بنا الآن "
قالت ذلك ، ألا أن وليد قال :
" اصبروا قليلا .. إنه المساء و لا يصلح للسفر.. كما أن المسافة ليست قصيرة 
و لابد أنك متعب ألآن يا سامر "
قال سامر :
" مطلقا ، رؤيتكم أزالت عني أي أثر للتعب ... "
ثم نظر نحوي و قال :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" ألف حمد لله على نجاتكم أيها الأحبة "
قال وليد مؤكدا :
" كما أن الطريق غير آمن.. و لم يكن يجدر بك الحضور يا سامر و تعريض نفسك للخطر "
قال سامر :
" و هل تعتقد أنه كان باستطاعتي البقاء هكذا ؟؟ "
قال وليد :
" على كل ٍ .. سنبقى هنا الليلة "
قال سامر ، بعدما جال ببصره في أنحاء الغرفة بشيء من الأستهانة و أشار إلى الأرض :
" هنا ؟؟ "
قال وليد :
" معذرة فأنا لم أملك من النقود ما يكفي لاستئجار شقة "
قال سامر بثقة :
" لا تقلق بهذا الشأن.. "
قالت دانة :
" إذن لم لا نعجّل الخروج ؟ هيا سامر دعنا نبحث عن شقة مناسبة "
جميعنا ننظر إلى وليد و الذي يظهر استياء في غير محله !
أليس من الطبيعي أن نغادر هذا المكان شاكرين للعائلة كرم ضيافتهم ؟؟
قال وليد أخيرا :
" كما تشاءون "
و من ثم ّ غادر الغرفة ...
أخذنا نحن الثلاثة نتحدّث عما مررنا به .. و عما نحن مقبلون عليه.. في الحقيقة
التزمت أنا جانب الصمت و الاستماع معظم الوقت... فتفكيري كان قد خرج مع وليد لحظة خروجه..
رؤيته بالشكل الذي رأيته عليه صدمتني كثيرا ...
وليد .. ذلك العملاق الضخم .. الذي أرفع رأسي عاليا إذا نظرت إليه.. الذي أشعر به سمائي .. 
و نجمتي.. و شمسي .. و جبلي أيضا.. أراه جاثيا على التراب يحفر الأرض.. 
و يغرس الشجر.. و يلوث يديه بالطين !؟
وليد ؟؟
لطالما كنت أراه عظيما عاليا.. شيئا معلقا في السماء..
أما أن تغوص يداه في الأرض.. فهذا أشبه بالكابوس الذي مررت به يوم القصف..
فيما نحن كذلك رن هاتف سامر المحمول ، فتحدث إلى الطرف الآخر ..
و من حديثه معه استنتجت انه صديق وليد ( سيف )
أراد سامر أخذ الهاتف إلى وليد، فلما غادر الغرفة غادرت من بعده..
كان الظلام قد حل .. و ما أن فتحنا الباب حتى تدفقت أنسام عطرة منعشة قادمة من بين الأشجار و الزهور الفواحة
لحظتها فقط التفت إلى جمال المكان الذي كنا فيه ...
تماما كجمال أصحابا ... شكلا على الأقل !
في الخارج ، في الساحة الواسعة أمام المنزل 
رأينا أفراد العائلة المضيفة يجلسون جميعا على بساط أرضي ، و وليد معهم ...
الإنارة كانت خفيفة صفراء منبعثة من مصباح المنزل الخارجي..
كان الرجل العجوز يجلس إلى جانبه و يمسك في يده سلة سعفية نصف مكتملة الصنع 
و يظهر أنه يشرح لوليد كيف يصنع مثلها..
و إلى الجانب الآخر من وليد تجلس أروى الحسناء .. تصنع سلة أخرى هي بدورها..
و تلقي بالملاحظات على الاثنين 
أما أم أروى فكانت منشغلة بتكسير بعض الثمار الصلبة ، و استخراج بذورها..
تنحنح سامر فالتفتوا نحونا.. وقف وليد و أقبل إلينا.. مد سامر الهاتف نحوه و قال :
" صديقك الحميم يود الاطمئنان عليك "
" سيف ؟ "
" نعم ! اتصل عدة مرات ... "
أخذ وليد الهاتف و تحدث معه محادثة استمرت عدة دقائق ..
و حالما انتهى و أعاد الهاتف إلي سامر قال الأخير :
" فلنذهب الآن يا وليد ... "
وليد التفت ناحية العائلة و قال :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" ألف حمد لله على نجاتكم أيها الأحبة "
قال وليد مؤكدا :
" كما أن الطريق غير آمن.. و لم يكن يجدر بك الحضور يا سامر و تعريض نفسك للخطر "
قال سامر :
" و هل تعتقد أنه كان باستطاعتي البقاء هكذا ؟؟ "
قال وليد :
" على كل ٍ .. سنبقى هنا الليلة "
قال سامر ، بعدما جال ببصره في أنحاء الغرفة بشيء من الأستهانة و أشار إلى الأرض :
" هنا ؟؟ "
قال وليد :
" معذرة فأنا لم أملك من النقود ما يكفي لاستئجار شقة "
قال سامر بثقة :
" لا تقلق بهذا الشأن.. "
قالت دانة :
" إذن لم لا نعجّل الخروج ؟ هيا سامر دعنا نبحث عن شقة مناسبة "
جميعنا ننظر إلى وليد و الذي يظهر استياء في غير محله !
أليس من الطبيعي أن نغادر هذا المكان شاكرين للعائلة كرم ضيافتهم ؟؟
قال وليد أخيرا :
" كما تشاءون "
و من ثم ّ غادر الغرفة ...
أخذنا نحن الثلاثة نتحدّث عما مررنا به .. و عما نحن مقبلون عليه.. في الحقيقة
التزمت أنا جانب الصمت و الاستماع معظم الوقت... فتفكيري كان قد خرج مع وليد لحظة خروجه..
رؤيته بالشكل الذي رأيته عليه صدمتني كثيرا ...
وليد .. ذلك العملاق الضخم .. الذي أرفع رأسي عاليا إذا نظرت إليه.. الذي أشعر به سمائي .. 
و نجمتي.. و شمسي .. و جبلي أيضا.. أراه جاثيا على التراب يحفر الأرض.. 
و يغرس الشجر.. و يلوث يديه بالطين !؟
وليد ؟؟
لطالما كنت أراه عظيما عاليا.. شيئا معلقا في السماء..
أما أن تغوص يداه في الأرض.. فهذا أشبه بالكابوس الذي مررت به يوم القصف..
فيما نحن كذلك رن هاتف سامر المحمول ، فتحدث إلى الطرف الآخر ..
و من حديثه معه استنتجت انه صديق وليد ( سيف )
أراد سامر أخذ الهاتف إلى وليد، فلما غادر الغرفة غادرت من بعده..
كان الظلام قد حل .. و ما أن فتحنا الباب حتى تدفقت أنسام عطرة منعشة قادمة من بين الأشجار و الزهور الفواحة
لحظتها فقط التفت إلى جمال المكان الذي كنا فيه ...
تماما كجمال أصحابا ... شكلا على الأقل !
في الخارج ، في الساحة الواسعة أمام المنزل 
رأينا أفراد العائلة المضيفة يجلسون جميعا على بساط أرضي ، و وليد معهم ...
الإنارة كانت خفيفة صفراء منبعثة من مصباح المنزل الخارجي..
كان الرجل العجوز يجلس إلى جانبه و يمسك في يده سلة سعفية نصف مكتملة الصنع 
و يظهر أنه يشرح لوليد كيف يصنع مثلها..
و إلى الجانب الآخر من وليد تجلس أروى الحسناء .. تصنع سلة أخرى هي بدورها..
و تلقي بالملاحظات على الاثنين 
أما أم أروى فكانت منشغلة بتكسير بعض الثمار الصلبة ، و استخراج بذورها..
تنحنح سامر فالتفتوا نحونا.. وقف وليد و أقبل إلينا.. مد سامر الهاتف نحوه و قال :
" صديقك الحميم يود الاطمئنان عليك "
" سيف ؟ "
" نعم ! اتصل عدة مرات ... "
أخذ وليد الهاتف و تحدث معه محادثة استمرت عدة دقائق ..
و حالما انتهى و أعاد الهاتف إلي سامر قال الأخير :
" فلنذهب الآن يا وليد ... "
وليد التفت ناحية العائلة و قال :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" سأشكرهم و أودعهم ... "
نحن الثلاثة أقبلنا إلى إليهم فوقفوا... و بدأ وليد يكرر عبارات الشكر و الامتنان 
و هم يعبرون عن سرورهم باستضافتنا بل و يصرون على بقائنا بعد..
قال أروى :
" إذن لن تبقى معنا ؟؟ أ لن تعود إلينا ؟ "
و كان ظاهرا على وجهها الأسف...
وليد قال :
" بلى.. سأعود حالما اطمئن على سير الأمور كما يجب.. "
ثم أضاف :
" أنتم عائلتي و هنا عملي "
أروى ابتسمت بسرور... أما أنا فشعرت بغصة في حلقي ...
قالت :
" مكانك محجوز لك و غرفتك جاهزة فأهلا بك في أي وقت "
شكرها وليد .. ثم استدار نحونا و قال :
" أ ننطلق ؟ "
قال أروى :
" لحظة "
و ذهبت إلى المنزل و عادت تحمل كيسا قدمته إلى وليد و قالت :
" ملابسكم .. نظيفة و مطوية "
فتناول وليد الكيس من يدها و كرر شكرها ..
كل هذا أمام عيني .. و يشعرني بالغضب !
واضح أنها معتادة على وليد و تخاطبه و كأنه أحد أقاربها ، لا رجلا غريبا...
لا يعجبني ذلك أبدا ...
بعد وداع العائلة ، ذهبنا إلى شقة قريبة قضينا فيها ليلتنا تلك
و من الصباح الباكر غادرنا المدينة متجهين إلى مقر سامر...
طول تلك الفترة و أنا في حالة من الذهول... لم استفق منها بعد..
و وليد لم يكن يكلمني.. بل أنه كان يتحاشاني عن عمد.. و كأن شيئا لم يكن...
استأجر سامر شقة متوسطة الحجم في نفس المبنى الذي كان يقطنه ..
شقة جمعتنا نحن الأربعة تحت سقف واحد ..
والداي كانا يتصلان مرة أو مرتين في اليوم بنا ليطمئنا على أحوالنا
و الحظر عن دخول المسافرين الى البلد استمر عدة أسابيع...
شفي الجرح الذي في قدمي شيئا فشيئا.. 
و قد كان سامر يصطحبني كل يوم إلى المستشفى من أجل تطهيره..
كنت على اتصال مستمر بعائلة خالتي ، و التي بقيت في المدينة تعيش على ما تبقى من حطامها..
في أحد الأيام ، جاءنا نوّار خطيب دانة، يطلب أخذ دانة معه إلى الخارج.. 
حيث سيستقر هو و عائلته عدة أشهر إلى أن تهدأ الأوضاع ..
نوار كان قد تحدّث بهذا الشأن إلى والدي و الذي يبدو أنه أيد الفكرة من باب إبعاد دانة عن البلدة .. 
كما أيدها سامر و تحمّست لها دانة كثيرا ، ألا أن وليد كان معارضا
" كيف يا دانة ؟ دون زفاف ؟ دون عرس ؟؟ دون وجود والدي ّ ؟؟ "
" و هل تعتقد أنني سأعيد شراء كل ما احترق من جديد ؟ 
دعونا نقيم حفلة بسيطة خاصة بنا.. أنا أريد أن أغادر هذه البلدة و التعاسة المخيمة عليها "
" و والداي ؟؟ "
" إنهما يؤيدان الفكرة .. و سوف نذهب إليهما أولا ثم نغادر "
" كلا.. سننتظر حتى يسمح لهما بالعودة ، ثم نقيم حفلة عرس متواضعة.. 
لن ننقص من قدرك أمام ذلك المغرور "
حينما قال وليد ذلك، اغتاظت دانة و قالت بحدة :
" من هو المغرور ؟ "
لزم وليد الصمت ، فقالت :
" لا أسمح لك بإهانة خطيبي ! أي قدْر هذا الذي تتحدّث عنه ؟؟
أ بعْد حطّتي في القدر باكتشاف حقيقة مخجلة مخزية عنك ، تجرؤ على الحديث عن القدر ! "
نشبت مشاحنة حادة بين الاثنين ، و أنا و سامر نتفرج بصمت..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قال وليد في معرضها :
" لن تفعلي ما يحلو لك .. و أنا المسؤول عنك في غياب والدي شئت أم أبيت "
دانة ردت بحدّة :
" و من قال أنني أنتظر الإذن منك أو أتشرف بمسؤوليتك هذه ؟؟
سأسافر مع نوار يعني سأسافر معه.. و أنت عد من حيث أتيت فذلك أنسب لحالك و مثلك "
وليد رفع يده و كاد يصفعها ، ألا أنه توقف في منتصف الطريق.. و كتم غيظه..
لم أتمالك أنا نفسي ، فقلت غاضبة :
" ألا تحترمين شقيقك الأكبر ؟ ! "
قالت :
" اخرسي أنت..إنه شخص لا يستحق الاحترام "
جميعنا ننظر إلى دانة بغضب .. و هي تدور ببصرها حولنا ..
سامر نطق أخيرا و قال غاضبا :
" دانة ! يكفي "
" اجدر بك ألا تخشى على مشاعره ! أنسيت ما فعل بك ؟ "
هتف وليد :
" دانة "
صرخت هي :
" اضربني ! أليس هذا ما يتعلمه المجرمون في السجون ؟؟ "
وليد أمسك بكتفي دانة و هزّها بعنف و هو يصرخ :
" يكفي.. إياك و قول المزيد.. أتفهمين ؟؟ إن نطقت بحرف بعد فسأقطع لسانك .. 
أنا خارج من حياتك فاهنئي بمن تريدين "
و حررها من بين يده و قال مخاطبا سامر :
" افعلوا ما تشاءون .. فأنا لم يعد يهمني من أمركم شيئا "
ثم التفت إلي ففزعت من نظرته المرعبة ... و زمجر هو :
" و هذه أيضا.. تزوجها بالمرة و خلصوني منكم جميعا.. "
و أسرع خارجا من الشقة ...
مرت الساعات و لم يعد.. و انتصف الليل و لم يعد.. قلقت كثيرا عليه..
خرجت من غرفتي في قلق فإذا بي أرى سامر يجلس في الصالة أيضا ...
" ألم تنم ؟ "
" أشعر بالأرق "
" هل عاد وليد ؟ "
" كلا "
" إلى أين ذهب ؟ "
" لا علم لي ... "
" ربما عاد للمزرعة ! "
قلتها و أنا أضع يدي على صدري خوفا من أن تكون حقيقة ...
سامر نهض واقفا .. و اقترب مني و قال :
" ما رأيك بما قال ؟ "
" ما ذا تعني ؟؟ "
أمسك بيدي و قال :
" بأن .. نتزوج نحن أيضا .. "
هنا احتقنت الدماء في وجهي و اضطربت تعبيراته... رأى سامر الرفض على وجهي و قال :
" أرجوك .. رغد .. "
هويت بنظري أرضا ...
لماذا يعود لفتح الموضوع الآن ؟ لماذا يا سامر لا تعتقني ..
سامر رفع وجهي بيديه كلتيهما و قال بصوت شديد الدفء و الحنان :
" كدت أجن .. لما حصل معك ..لا أريد أن تفترقي عني لحظة واحدة .. أحبك بجنون "
أبعدت وجهي عنه و استدرت و أنا أقول :
" كفى .. أرجوك ... "
و انهمرت دموعي ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

حاصرني سامر .. حاولت الفرار ألا أنه لم يدع لي المجال ..
" رغد .. لماذا ؟ بالله عليك أخبريني بصدق .. لماذا ؟ "
أردت أن أعود إلى غرفتي ألا أنه منعني ... كان مصرا على مواجهتي ...
قرع الجرس الآن... لابد أنه وليد...
فتح سامر الباب فإذا به وليد بالفعل...
كان وجهه حزينا كئيبا مهموما.. منظره يثير القلق و الحيرة ..
لم يتكلم.. نظر إلينا قليلا ، ثم ذهب إلى غرفته..
ثوان و إذا به يخرج ثانية ، ممسكا بمحفظته و مفاتيحه..
و سار نحو الباب ..
سامر استوقفه سائلا :
" إلى أين ... وليد ؟ "
استدار وليد إلى سامر و قال بنبرة نامة عن الحزن و الاستسلام :
" إلى المزرعة "
دهشنا و اشرأبت أعناقنا عجبا ..
قال سامر :
" ماذا ؟؟ "
قال وليد :
" فقد انتهى دوري "
و فتح الباب و همّ بالخروج ...
أسرع سامر إليه و أوقفه :
" وليد ! هل تعني ما تقول ؟؟ إلى المزرعة في هذا الوقت ؟؟ "
استدار إليه و قال :
" نعم ، فهي المكان الذي يناسب أمثالي "
و خرج ...
و رغم نداءات سامر و محاولاته المستميتة لإيقافه ألا أن وليد أبعده ، واستمر في طريقه ...
الجنون أصابني أنا لحظتها... ركضت نحو الباب و صرخت :
" وليد .. لا تذهب "
ألا أن وليد لم يلتفت إلي .. و تظاهر بعدم سماعه لي ..
" وليد ... وليد عد .. "
هتفت و هتفت ، ألا انه ابتعد... و اختفى عن أنظاري ...
سامر أغلق الباب.. و تنهّد بأسف ...
قلت بعصبية :
" ماذا تنتظر؟ الحق به ! امنعه ! "
ألا أن سامر هزّ رأسه بقلة حيلة ..
تفجرت دموعي و أغرقت وجهي كما الطوفان ، و زمجرت :
" الحق به يا سامر دعه يعود "
" لن يفعل يا رغد.. لن يفعل "
رفعت يدي و أمسكت بذراعي سامر و صحت :
" كيف تتركه يذهب ؟ ماذا إن أصابه مكروه ؟ الحق به سامر أرجوك "
سامر قال بضيق :
" ألم أفعل ؟ لا جدوى من ذلك .. أنا أعرفه "
هززت رأسي باعتراض شديد و صرخت :
" كلا .. كلا كلا ... "
نظر إلي باستغراب ...
قال :
" رغد ! ؟ "
قلت بانفعال :
" سأذهب معه "
ذهل سامر ، و قال :
" ماذا ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

صحت :
" سأذهب معه ... لا أريد البقاء هنا .. لا أريد البقاء هنا.. لماذا ذهب و تركني .. لماذا ؟ "
سامر أمسك بذراعي بقوة و بذهول قال و هو يحدّق بي :
" تذهبين معه .. و تتركيني ؟؟ "
ابتلعت لساني و لم أنطق بأي كلمة ... سامر كان يحملق بي بحدة ..
نظرات فاحصة مدققة مدركة مستنتجة .. قارئة لما اعترى وجهي من تعبيرات صارخة ...
" رغد ... تتركيني من أجله ؟؟ أليس كذلك ؟؟ "
صعقت .. و توقف قلبي عن الخفقان ... 
و لم أشعر بالدنيا من حولي سوى عيني سامر اللاسعتين .. و يديه القابضتين علي بعنف ..
قال :
" تكلمي يا رغد ؟؟ أهذا هو السبب ؟؟ "
لم أجبه ..
بدأ يهزني بقوة .. و آلمني كثيرا ...
" رغد تكلّمي ... قولي ما تخفينه .. اعترفي هيا "
" دعني سامر "
لكنه هزني بعنف أقوى و بحدة صاح بوجهي :
" تكلمي يا رغد هيا..ماذا لديك؟ انطقي بسرعة..لماذا قررت التخلص مني؟ قولي هيا؟ "
فقد ت السيطرة على نفسي و صرخت :
" لأنني لا أحبك .. لا أحبك يا سامر .. هل ارتحت الآن ؟ "
سامر دار بي حتى رطمني بالباب .. و هتف صارخا :
" .. وليد ؟؟ "
تفجّرت لحظتها و صرخت بأعلى صوتي مطلقة سراح ما حبسته في صدري عنوة :
" نعم أحبه.. أحبه هو .. أحبه هو .. أحبه هو .. هو .. هو "
بعد هذا الانفجار .. و الذي خرج من صدري دون شعور و إدراك .. 
و وعي ، وعيت على الواقع بصفعتين قويتين تلقيتهما من كف سامر الثائر..
أفقت فجأة فرأيت نفسي أقف مسنودة إلى الباب ..
و دموعي تجري كشلال ضخم.. و سامر يقف أمامي كأسد ثائر ... يكاد يفترسني ...
لم أدرك أنني أفصحت عمّا في قلبي إلا بعد حين ...
توقفت أنفاسي .. في حالة من الذهول مما أنا فيه ...
كالجمرة المتقدة كان وجه سامر محمرا متوهجا .. 
و كانت يداه توشكان على الانقضاض علي ...
قال :
" لقد كنت أحمق إذ لم أعر ش#### اهتماما يومها ... 
كم كنت غبيا ... لقد كنت تحبينه كل ذلك الوقت و تستغفلينني ؟ "
لم أستطع النطق بأي كلمة ..
تابع هو :
" نعم .. فأنت ركضت نحوه هو يوم كنا عند الشاطئ.. و تركتني أنا واقفا كالأبله جواره تماما.. "
ثم أطبق علي بيديه و قال :
" لهذا تريدين التخلص مني ؟؟ لن تفعلي هذا بي يا رغد.. لن أسمح لك بهذا أبدا "
و سحبني بعنف .. و سار يجرني إلى غرفتي
و دفع بي بقوة نحو السرير ... فارتطمت به بآهة ...
زمجر :
" لن أسمح لكما بذلك .. أتفهمين ؟؟ أبدا يا رغد "
و خرج من الغرفة و هو يصفع بالباب ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
حينما وصلت إلى المزرعة.. كان ذلك قبيل أذان الفجر...
دفعت مبلغا كنت أنا الأحوج إليه إلى السائق الذي أوصلني... 
و أخذت أعد ما تبقى لدي من جديد...
لزمت المسجد لحين ارتفاع الشمس في صدر السماء... 
و ناجيت الله طويلا .. شاكيا له حالي و باثا إليه همومي و سائلا إياه الرحمة و اللطف ...
ذهبت إلى المزرعة بعد ذلك و استقبلني العم الطيب و ابنة أخته استقبالا حافلا ... 
و علمت منهما أن السيدة ليندا عادت إلى المستشفى من جديد ، في نوبة جديدة ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كلما تذكرت أنني كنت السبب في المرض التي اعترى قلب هذه السيدة كرهت نفسي أكثر .. 
و شعرت بمسؤولية أكبر تجاهها و تجاه المزرعة و من فيها...
قمنا بزيارتها مساء ذلك اليوم.. ففرحت هي بزيارتي
و طلبت مني مساعدة أخيها و ابنتها في العناية بالمزرعة ..
عملت بجد و اجتهاد في الأيام التي تلت .. و لم أتصل بأهلي إلا اليوم ..
كان العم و أروى قد ذهبا لزيارة السيدة ليندا ، وأنا بقيت في المنزل وحيدا ...
تحدّث سامر إلي و طمأنني على أحوالهم ، و أخبرني أنه و رغد
كما نوّار و دانة سيحتفلون بزواجهم بعد ليلتين...
أقفلت السماعة ، و حاولت منع رأسي من التفكير في أي شيء...
فبعد اللقاء الحميم الذي جمعهما في المزرعة أول وصوله 
فقدت أي اهتمام يذكر بشأن عرقلة هذا الزواج .. سواء ً كان برضا من رغد أو باضطرار منها..
أنى لها أن تجد الزوج الأنسب ؟؟
و كيف أسمح لنفسي بالتفكير بها .. و ما أنا إلا رجل فقير معدم .. لا يملك مأوى و لا قوتا ؟
و إن عشت ألف سنة بعد ، لن أنسى نظرة الازدراء التي رمتني بها يوم كنا في المزرعة ...
صدقت يا سامر
رغد لا تستحق الزواج من مجرم قاتل .. فقير معدم .. وحيد منبوذ مثلي ..
عاد العم و أروى من المستشفى فرأياني شاردا سارحا تائها في أفكاري ...
كما رأيا الدمعة التي هربت من مقلتي ..
رأيت في عينيهما القلق .. و سألاني عما إذا كان شيء ما قد حصل ، فأجبتهما :
" لا شيء "
الفتاة ذهبت إلى المطبخ أما العجوز فعاد يسألني :
" ما بك يا بني ؟ تبدو في غاية الحزن ؟؟ "
قلت :
" و هل ترى في حالي ما يدعو للسرور أيها العم ؟ إنني في أسوأ حال "
" قل الحمد لله يا ولدي.. "
" الحمد لله "
تنهدت ، ثم قلت بمرارة ...
" إلى متى سيظل حالي هكذا ؟؟ لسوف أبحث عن عمل من جديد .. 
إنني بحاجة للمال .. لتكوين نفسي و بناء مستقبلي "
" ماذا عن .. العمل معنا ؟؟ "
نظرت إلى الرجل العجوز نظرة امتنان و قلت :
" لكن إلى متى ..؟؟ إنني تائه ! بلا بيت و لا أهل ... "
" و نحن ؟؟ "
" أنتم .. عائلتي حتما و لكن .. "
و صمت ...
العم قال :
" و لكن لا يربطنا نسب أو دم .. "
لم أعلّق ، قال :
" مشكلة سهلة الحل "
نظرت إليه بحيرة ...
ابتسم العجوز و قال :
" إن كنت تريد لها هذا الحل "
قلت :
" عفوا ؟؟ "
العم إلياس امسك بيدي و ظهر الجد على تعبيرات وجهه و قال :
" أزوّجك ابنة أختي ! "
تملّكني الذهول و المفاجأة .. رمقته بنظرة بلهاء غير واعية لحقائق الأمور ..
" ماذا ؟ "
أجاب العم :
" إذا كنت ترى ذلك طبعا ... مثلما نراه نحن .. "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

تلك الليلة لم تسمح لي الفكرة هذه بالنوم..
خرجت من غرفتي أحمل علبة سجائري التي اشتريتها مؤخرا...
و التي عدت استهلكها بشراهة .. سرت متجولا في المزرعة في تفكير عميق ...
قضيت وقتا في الخارج ، و لما عدت .. لمحت أروى جالسة على عتبات المنزل ...
لما رأتني نهضت واقفة ... و ألقت علي التحية ..
ارتبكت.. و رددت باضطراب ..
قالت و هي تنظر إلى السيجارة في يدي :
" ألم تقلع عن التدخين ؟؟ "
" أأ .. صعب .. "
قالت :
" أنت تضر بصحتك ! لا تستحق هذه التافهة الاهتمام ! "
تنهّدت .. و نظرت إلى السماء ثم قلت :
" لا شيء في حياتي يستحق الاهتمام ... و لا حتى أنا "
" أنت مخطئ ! "
و ندمت على مقولتي هذه !
و رأيت نظرات الاهتمام في عينيها ...
غضضت بصري و قلت :
" بعد إذنك .. سأعود إلى غرفتي "
و خطوت بضع خطوات مبتعدا ، و أنا أحس بها تراقبني ...
التفت للوراء فوجدتها بالفعل تراقبني ...
لا أعرف من أين استمددت هذه الجرأة و الجنون لأسألها :
" آنسة أروى .. "
" نعم ؟ "
" تتزوجينني ؟؟ "

---------------------------

(الله ياخذ أبليسك يا وليد..)<<تعليقي
نهايه الحلقه الـ27
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ28

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقةالثامنةوالعشرون
~ القدر الساخر ~

" تتزوجيني ؟؟ "
أروى حملقت بي لبرهة ، ثم ابتسمت و نظرت إلى الأرض بخجل !
العرق صار يتصبب مني و ملابسي تحترق من حرارة جسدي.. أما لساني فانعقد تماما !
أي جنون هذا ؟؟
ظللنا واقفين فترة هكذا ، أنا لا أجرؤ على قول شيء و لا الانصراف ، و هي لا ترفع عينيها عن الأرض...
نفحات الهواء الباردة أخذت تصافح جسدي و تطفئ اشتعاله.. و هبّت على الوشاح الذي تلفه أروى حور رأسها فتطايرت أطرافه.. كاشفة عن خصلات ذهبية ملساء انطلقت تتراقص مع النسيم ..
غضضت بصري بسرعة ، و استدرت جانبا و قلت :
" أنا آسف "
" لم ؟؟ "
قالتها بتعجب ، فكساني تعجبها تعجبا !
أعدت النظر نحوها فوجدتها واقفة في مكانها و قد ضبطت الوشاح حول رأسها بإحكام...
و لا تزال تبتسم بخجل !
تشجعت حينها و قلت :
" ألا تمانعين من الزواج من رجل مثلي ؟ "
قالت دون أن تنظر إلي :
" مثلك .. يعني ماذا ؟؟ "
قلت :
" فقير.. مشرد.. خريج سجون.. عاطل ! "
قالت :
" لكنك .. رجل نبيل يا وليد "
ثم ألقت علي ّ نظرة خجولة ... و انصرفت مسرعة !
في صباح اليوم التالي ، كنا أنا و العم إلياس ننظم أغصان بعض الأشجار...و كان الموضوع يلعب برأسي منذ الأمس... و كنت أحاول التقاط أي خيط من الكلام لفتحه أمام العجوز ..
و ربما هو لاحظ ارتباكي ألا أنه لم يعلّق..
قلت :
" أليس لديكم أقارب آخرون يا عمي ؟ "
قال :
" هنا ؟ لا يوجد . إنني و أختي كما تعلم من خارج البلدة و لا أهل لنا هنا . نديم رحمه الله كان يقطن المدينة الساحلية هو و عائلته قبل استقراره هنا في هذه المدينة قبل زمن طويل .. و هو الآخر لم يكن لديه أقارب كثر "
و المدينة الساحلية هي مدينتي الأم
قلت :
" و ماذا عنك ؟ ألم يكن لديك زوجة و أبناء ؟ "
قال :
" زوجة رحمها الله. لم أرزق الأبناء بقضاء من الله. الحمد لله "
ثم أضاف :
" لذلك أحب ابنة أختي حبا جما .. و أسأل الله أن يرزقها زوجا صالحا أطمئن إلى تركها معه بعد فنائي "
قلت بسرعة :
" أطال الله في عمرك عمّاه "
قال :
" فقط إلى أن أزوّجها و أرتاح "
و غمز إلي بنظرة ذات معنى !
احمر وجهي خجلا.. فصمت ، أما هو.. فنظر بعيدا مفكرا و قال :
" أنا قلق عليها و على مستقبلها .. إنها فتاة بلا سند.. أريد أن أزوجها بسرعة لرجل جدير بالثقة.. أأتمنه عليها..
و نظر نحوي.... يقصدني !
قلت متلعثما :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" أأ أحقا لا تمانع من زواجها من.. من .. "
أتم العم الجملة :
" منك يا وليد ؟ مطلقا.. فأنت رجل خلوق و مهذّب . بارك الله فيك "
قلت مترددا :
" لكنني .. كما تعرف "
قاطعني :
" لا يهم ، فهاهي المزرعة أمامك اعمل بها عملا شريفا نظيفا و إن كان بسيطا.. و إن كنت تود العمل في مكان آخر فاسع يا بني و الله يرزقك "
طمأنني قوله كثيرا .. تماما كما كانت كلمات نديم رحمه الله 
تبعث في نفسي الطمأنينة في سني السجن ...
قلت أخيرا :
" لكنني.. خرجت من السجن "
قال :
" نديم كان في السجن أيضا ، و لم أر في حياتي من هو أشرف منه و لا أحسن خلقا "
ابتسمت .. للتقدير و الاحترام اللذين يكنهما هذا الرجل لي..
و اللذين رفعا من معنوياتي المحطمة بعد كلمات دانة الجارحة ...
العم ابتسم أيضا و قال و هو يصافح يدي :
" أ نقول على بركة الله ؟؟ "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
" ماذا عني أنا ؟؟ تتركيني وحدي ؟؟ "
سألت دانة التي تقف أمام المرآة تجرّب ارتداء فستان السهرة الجديد 
الذي اشترته لارتدائه في الحفلة البسيطة ... يوم الغد
لم تكن تعيريني أي اهتمام.. و خلال الأيام الماضية عوملت معاملة جافة من قبلها و قبل سامر .. بتهمة الخيانة !
" دانة أحدّثك ! ألا تسمعين ؟؟ "
" ماذا تريدين يا رغد ؟ "
" لا أريد البقاء وحدي هنا "
" سامر معك "
قلت باستياء :
" لا أريد البقاء مع سامر بمفردنا "
الآن التفتت إلي و قالت :
" إنه خطيبك .. فإن كنت لا تثقين به فهذه مشكلتك ! "
شعرت بضعف شديد و قلة حيلة .. فوليد ، الشخص الذي كان يقف إلى جانبي 
و يتولى الدفاع عني قد اختفى.. و لابد لي من الرضوخ لقدري أخيرا...
خرجت من غرفتها و ذهبت إلى غرفتي، و من هناك اتصلت بوالدي
ّ و طلبت منهما أن يعودا بأي وسيلة.. لأنني وحيدة و تعيسة جدا..
و يا ليتني لم أفعل ...
بعد ذلك ، جاء سامر إلى غرفتي يحمل علبة هدّية ما ...
كان يبتسم .. اقترب مني و حاول التحدث معي بلطف و كرر الاعتذار عما بدر منه تلك الليلة 
ألا أنني صددته بجفاء.
" وفر هداياك يا سامر .. فأنا لن أقتنع بفكرة الزواج بهذا الشكل مطلقا.."
غضب سامر و تحوّل لطفه إلى خشونة و نعومة حديثه إلى قسوة..
قال :
" حين يعود والداي سيتم كل شيء "
قلت :
" حين يعود والداي سينتهي كل شيء "
سامر فقد السيطرة على أعصابه و زمجر بعنف :
" كل هذا من أجل وليد ؟؟ "
ونظرت إليه نظرة تحدّي لم يستطع تجاهلها..
أطبق علي بقسوة و قال :
" و إن تخليت عني ، لن أسمح له بأخذك مطلقا .. أتفهمين ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" بل سأطلب منه أن يأتي لأخذي فأنا لن أعيش معك بمفردي "
" رغد لا تثيري جنوني.. لا تجعليني أؤذيك .. إنني أحبك .. أتفهمين معنى أحبك ؟ "
هتفت :
" لكني أحب وليد .. ألم تفهم بعد ؟؟ "
سامر دفع بي نحو السرير ، و تناول علبة الهدية و رطمها بالجدار بقوة ...
قال :
" ماذا تحبين فيه ؟ أخبريني ؟؟ ماذا رأيت منه جعل رأسك يدور هكذا ؟؟ "
ثم أقبل نحوي و هزني بعنف و هو يقول :
" أ تحبّين رجلا قاتلا ؟ مجرما ؟ سفاحا ؟؟ "
صرخت بفزع :
" ما الذي تقوله ؟؟ "
قال مندفعا :
" ألا تعلمين ؟؟ إنها الحقيقة أيتها المغفلة .. كنت ِ تظنين أنه سافر ليدرس في الخارج ..
طوال تلك السنين .. أتعلمين أين كان وقتها ؟؟ أتعلمين ؟؟ "
كان الشرر يتطاير من عيني سامر .. المرة الأولى في حياتي التي أرى فيها عينيه بهذا الشكل ... أصابني الروع من نظراته و كلماته ..
أتم جملته :
" لقد كان في السجن "
صعقت ، و لم أصدّق ... هززت رأسي تكذيبا ، ألا أن سامر هزني و قال بحدة :
" نعم في السجن .. ثمان سنوات قضاها مرميا في السجن مع المجرمين و القتلة.. ألا تصدقين ؟ اسألي والدي ّ .. أو اسأليه هو.. في السجن يا رغد.. السجن.. 
و قد أخفينا الأمر عنكما أنت و دانة لصغر سنكما "
صرخت غير مصدقة ..
" كلا .. كلا .. أنت تكذب ! "
قال بحدّة :
" تأكدّي بنفسك.. و لسوف تندمين على صرف مشاعرك على قاتل متوحّش "
دفعت سامر بعيدا عني و ركضت مسرعة نحو غرفة دانة ، التي كانت لا تزال أمام المرآة ...
" دانة "
هتفت بقوة أجبرتها على الالتفات إلي بشيء من الدهشة و الخوف ...
قلت :
" وليد .. وليد... "
فزعت دانة ، قالت :
" ما به ؟؟"
قلت :
" كان في السجن ؟؟ "
دانة تحملق بي في دهشة و عدم استيعاب .. صرخت ُ :
" وليد كان في السجن ؟؟ أخبريني ؟؟ "
ظهر سامر من خلفي فنظرت إليه دانة
قال :
" أخبريها فهي لا تصدقني "
دانة جالت ببصرها بيننا ثم قالت :
" أجل... لثمان سنين .. "
صرخت :
" لا ! "
قالت :
" بلى ، و بجريمة قتل "
" مستحيل ! "
لم أشأ أن أسمع .. أن أفهم .. أن أصدق .. أن أدرك ..
دارت بي الدنيا و تراقصت الأرض و تمايلت الجدران.. و أظلمت الأنوار.. 
و لم أشعر بنفسي إلا و سامر يمسكني بسرعة و يجلسني أرضا ...
بدأت الأنوار تضاء.. و بدأت أسمع نداءاتهما و أرى أعينهما القلقة حولي.. 
و أحس بأيديهما الممسكة بي

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*" رغد حبيبتي تماسكي "
" رغد ماذا جرى لك ؟؟ "
" ابقي مسترخية "
" اسم الله يحفظك "
حينما وعيت تماما وجدت نفسي ممدة على الأرضة 
و رأسي في حضن سامر و يدي بين يدي دانة ... 
و كنت أشعر ببلل الدموع الجارية على وجنتي...
قال سامر :
" أ أنت بخير ؟ "
أغمضت عيني بمرارة و تركت المجال لدموعي بالتدفق كيفما شاءت...
قالت دانة :
" رغد ... "
فتحت عيني و حاولت أن أتكلم، و عجزت إلا عن إصدار أنات متلاحقة... 
لا معنى لها و لا تفسير..
ساعدني الاثنان على النهوض و التوجه إلى غرفتي حيث استلقيت على سريري.. 
و جلس الاثنان قربي.. سامر يمسح على رأسي و دانة تشد على يدي...
قالت :
" لا بأس عليك.. كانت صدمة بالنسبة لي أنا أيضا "
تحشرج صوتي في حنجرتي ثم انطلق ناطقا :
" لماذا أخفيتم عني ؟؟ "
دانة نظرت إلى سامر.. كأنها تنقل السؤال إليه..
نظرت إلى سامر فرأيت وجهه متجهما حزينا...
" لماذا ؟ "
سامر حار في أمره .. و بعثر أنظاره فيما حولي ثم قال :
" كنتما صغيرتين .. ثم .. لم نشأ تقليب المواجع بعد خروجه .. "
" لا أصدق .. لا أصدٌق.. لا يمكن.. "
و انفجرت في بكاء أبكى دانة.. و كاد يبكي سامر أيضا..
قلت مخاطبة دانة :
" لماذا فعل ذلك ؟؟ "
و أيضا أحالت السؤال إلى سامر ..
قلت مخاطبة سامر :
" لماذا ؟؟ "
هذه المرّة سامر دقق النظر إلي .. نظرات عميقة غريبة ، ثم قال :
" ألا تعرفين ؟؟ "
" أنا ؟؟ "
سامر قال :
" لا نعرف الحقيقة بالضبط، لكن ... "
" لكن ماذا ؟؟ "
تردد سامر ثم قال :
" إنه يخفي سرا .. "
صمت ثوان ثم قال :
" سر على ما يبدو .. له علاقة بـ ... "
و تراجع عن إتمام جملته..
" بماذا ؟؟ "
سألت ، فظل ينظر إلي بتمعن .. و كأنه يثير إلي !
" بي أنا ؟؟!! "
و لم ينف كلامي ، فسألته دانة باستغراب :
" و ما علاقة رغد بالأمر ؟؟ "
سامر تردد و من ثم قال بنبرة غير الواثق من كلامه :
" لا أدري .. القضية غامضة ..
و حزام الزي المدرسي الذي كانت رغد ترتديه ذلك اليوم – وهي نائمة في سيارة وليد - ..
وجد للغرابة في مسرح الجريمة قرب القتيل مباشرة ! "*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ما إن أتم سامر جملته .. حتى تهدّم في رأسي سد الذكريات فجأة .. 
و تدفقت شلالات الذكرى المفزعة .. و انتفضت و شهقت ثم هتفت بغتة :
" عمّار !!؟؟ "
الاثنان نظرا إلي بتعجب ..
جلست فجأة و وضعت يدي الاثنتين على صدري فاتحة عيني و فاغرة في ّ بذهول ما بعده ذهول ...
" رغد ؟؟ "
ناداني سامر ، فالتفت إليه .. ثم إلى دانة .. ثم إلى سامر فدانة بشكل تثير الشكوك ..
عاد سامر يقول :
" رغد ..؟؟ "
صرخت :
" لا "
" رغد .. هل رأيت شيئا ؟؟ "
صرخت بفزع :
" لا "
قال :
" أتذكرين شيئا ؟؟ "
" لا .. لا كلا .. "
و جذبت دانة نحوي و وضعت رأسي في حضنها و لففت ذراعي ّ حولها و أنا أصرخ بجنون :
" كلا .. كلا .. وليد.. وليد .. "
حتى غشي علي ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
في نفس اليوم ، و الذي عادت فيه السيدة ليندا من المستشفى ، عقدنا قراننا أنا و أروى ..
العائلة كانت سعيدة و مبتهجة ... و قد صنعت أروى كعكتين لذيذتين و عشاء مميزا، احتفالا بالمناسبة..
لم يشاركنا الحفلة الصغيرة سوى سيدة واحدة هي صديقة للسيدة ليندا ، و ابناها اللذين شهدا على العقد..
بالنسبة لي ، كان حدثا غريبا و أشبه بالوهم..نعم الوهم..لقد كنت هناك ، لكنني لم أكن.. 
و انتظرت أن أصحو من هذا الحلم الغريب.. ألا أنني لم أصح ..
بعد تناولنا العشاء.. أوحت إلينا السيدة ليندا بأن نخرج للتجوّل في المزرعة.. 
أنا كنت أتتصبب عرقا و في غاية الخجل.. و لا أجرؤ على النظر نحو أروى.. 
و لا أعرف كيف هي حالتها و تعبيراتها!
خرجنا معا إلى المزرعة، و سرنا صامتين لا يلتفت أحدنا إلى الآخر..
قطعنا شوطا طويلا في السير.. و كان الجو باردا فسمعت صوت كفّي أروى يحتكان ببعضهما..
و هنا التفت و نظرت إليها لأول مرّة مذ فارقتها البارحة ..
قلت بتلعثم :
" أتشعرين بالبرد؟؟ "
أروى ابتسمت و نظرت للأسفل و قالت :
" قليلا "
" أتودين أن .. نعود ؟ "
رفعت نظرها إلي و قالت :
" لا.. "
هربت أنا بنظري إلى الأشجار و أنا أتنحنح و ألمس عنقي بيدي.. و أشعر بالحر !
حقيقة أنا لا أعرف ما أقول و لا كيف أتصرّف !
و لا حتى كيف أفكّر ! و اسمعوا ما قلت :
" هذه الأغصان بحاجة إلى ترتيب ! "
و أنا أشير إلى الشجرة التي كنت أنظر إليها..
أروى قالت :
" نعم "
" سوف أقوم بتنظيمها غدا "
" نعم "
لا أزال أحدق في الشجرة.. كأنني أفتش عن المفردات بين أوراقها !
كيف يجب أن يتصرّف رجل عقد قرانه من فتاة قبل قليل ؟؟
أنا لا أعرف بالضبط، فهي تجربتي الأولى، و لكن بالتأكيد..
ليس التحديق في أغصان الأشجار و أوراقها !

----------


## زهرة القلوب

الله يعطيك العافيه ساقي العطاشا 

والله يعين رغد 

مشكور اخوي 

ولاحرمنا جديدك

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" وليد "
نادتني أروى.. فاقشعر جسدي خجلا ، التفت إليها بحرج .. 
و أنا أمسح قطيرات العرق المتجمعة على جبيني :
" نعم ؟ "
قال بخجل :
" هل أنت .. سعيد بارتباطنا ؟؟ "
تسارع نبض قلبي.. توترت كثيرا ألا أنني قلت أخيرا :
" نعم، و .. أتمنى أن تكوني أنت سعيدة ! "
ابتسمت هي مومئة إيجابا..
ثم قالت و هي تعبث بأصابعها بارتباك :
" أنا.. معجبة بك "
أنا سكنت تماما عن أي حركة أو كلام.. تماما كسيارة نفذ وقودها كليا ! 
صامت جامد في مكاني بينما الأشجار تتحرك و الأوراق تتمايل !
الآن رفعت أروى بصرها إلي بابتسامة خجولة لتستشف ردة فعلي...
تسللت من بين شفتي هذه الكلمة :
" معجبة بي .. أنا ؟؟ "
ضحكت أروى ضحكة خفيفة و هي تقول :
" نعم أنت ! "
قلت متأتئا متلعثما :
" أأ لكن .. أنا.. شخص بسيط أعني.. إنني .. خريج سجون و .. "
لم أتم ، فقد نفذت الحروف التي كانت مخزنة على لساني فجأة !
أروى قالت :
" أعرف، و لا يهمني ذلك .. "
تبادلنا الآن نظرات عميقة .. أمددتني بطاقة أحلت عقدة لساني ..
قلت :
" أروى .. ألا يهمك أن تعرفي .. لم دخلت السجن ؟؟ "
أروى هزّت رأسها سلبا..
لكنني قلت :
" يجب أن تعرفي... "
ثم قلت :
" دخلت السجن لأنني ... ... قتلت حيوانا "
دهشت أروى و ارتفع حاجباها الأشقرين للأعلى :
" ماذا ؟؟ "
قلت ، و قد تبدّلت تعبيرات وجهي من الخجل و التوتر ، إلى الجدية و الغضب :
" نعم حيوان.. حيوان بشري.. قذر.. كان يجب أن يموت ... "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
لا أزال مضطجعة على سريري أذرف الدموع الحزينة المريرة... 
و أعيد في رأسي تقليب الذكريات... و قد مضت ساعات و أنا على هذه الحال
كلما دخل سامر أو دانة هتفت :
" دعوني وحدي ... دعوني وحدي ... "
فالصاعقة لم تكن بالشيء الهيّن ...
أعوذ بذاكرتي للوراء.. ذكريات مغبرة غير واضحة ، لا أستطيع سبر غورها
و كشف غموضها و فهم أسرارها...
مبهمة الملامح .. لا تتضح لي صورتها كما ينبغي ...
فأبعدها بسرعة و أجبر رأسي على التفكير بشؤون أخرى ...
مساء الغد.. ستغادر دانة مع عريسها بعيدا.. و أظل أنا و سامر.. في الشقة وحدنا..
و مئات من الشحنات المتنافرة تتضارب فيما بيننا...
تموت الفكرة في رأسي .. تحت أقدام أفكار أقوى ..
في وجه إعصار الذكريات التعيسة المشؤومة التي عشتها قبل تسع سنين ...
أتخيل نفسي و أنا في تلك السيارة .. أصرخ .. و أصرخ .. و أهتف و استنجد و أستغيث ... 
و ما من معين

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

تبتسم لي و يتورد خداها خجلا.. فيجعلها كلوحة طبيعية بديعة من صنع الإله..
أدقق النظر إليها .. فاكتشف أنها آية في الجمال.. 
جمال لم ألحظه مسبقا و لم أكن لأعره اهتماما ..
ملونة مثل الزهور.. و خصلات شعرها الذهبي تتراقص مع تيارات الهواء.. 
لامعة مثل أشعة الشمس..
سبحان الله ..
أحقا ..هذه الحسناء هي زوجة مستقبلي ؟
تقبل إلي و تقول :
" أعددت فطورا خاصا بنا "
ابتسم ، و أقول :
" شكرا .. "
ثم نجلس على البساط المفروش في الساحة، و ننعم بفطور شهي لذيذ.. فمخطوبتي هذه ماهرة جدا في الطهو !
ميزة أخرى تجعلني أشعر بالزهو ...
إضافة إلى كونها طيبة القلب مثل والديها و خالها..
و أكرر في نفسي :
" الحمد لله "
لقد لعبت الأقدار دورها الدرامي معي.. و حين ألقت بي في السجن لثمان سنين ، 
عرّفتني على رجل عظيم، أصبحت في نهاية المطاف زوجا لابنته !
أظن أن على المرء أن يشكر الله في جميع الأحوال و لا يتذمّر من شيء ،
فهو لا يعلم ما الحكمة من وراء بعض الأحداث التي يفرضها عليه القدر ...
سبحان الله
أكثر ما شدّني في الأمر ، هو أنها اعترفت لي البارحة بإعجابها بي !
برغم كل عيوبي و مساوئي، و رغم جهلها بالكثير عن ماضي و أصلي .. ألا أنها ببساطة قالت :
" أنا معجبة بك ! "
اعتقد أن لهذه الجملة تأثيرها الخاص ... 
و خصوصا على رجل يسمعها للمرة الأولى في حياته من لسان فتاة !
تحدّثنا عن أمور كثيرة... فوجدتها حلوة المعشر و راقية الأسلوب، 
و اكتشفت أنها أنهت دراستها الثانوية و درست في أحد المعاهد المحلية أيضا ...
قلت :
" كان حلمي أن أدرس في الجامعة ! "
" أي مجال ؟؟ "
" الإدارة و الاقتصاد ، كنت أطمح لامتهان إدارة الأعمال .. 
تخيّلت نفسي رجل أعمال مرموق ! "
و ضحكت ُ بسخرية من نفسي ...
قال :
" و هل تخلّيت عن هذا الحلم ؟؟ "
قلت بأسف :
" بل هو من تخلّى عنّي .. "
ابتسمت أروى و قالت :
" إذن فطارده ! و أثبت له جدارتك ! "
" كيف ؟؟ "
قالت :
" لم لا تلتحق بمعهد إداري محلي ؟ أتعرف.. 
زوج السيدة التي كانت معنا البارحة يدير أحد المعاهد و قد ييسر أمورك بتوصية من أمي ! "
بدت لكي فكرة وهمية ... كالبخار.. 
ألا أن أروى تحدثت بجد أكبر و جعلتني انظر للفكرة بعين الاعتبار.. و أنميها في رأسي...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~
أتتني دانة و أنا لا أزال على سريري و قالت :
" أحضر سامر الفطور... ألن تشاركينا ؟؟ "
لم أجب عليها، فانسحبت من الغرفة..
بعد قليل ، طرق الباب مجددا و دخل سامر هذه المرة ، و أغلق الباب من بعده ..
أقبل نحوي حتى صار جواري مباشرة ، و قال بصوت حنون أجش :
" رغد ... هل ستبقين حبيسة الغرفة هكذا ؟؟ "
و لم أجبه ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

جلس سامر على السرير و مد يده نحو رأسي، و أخذ يمسح على شعري بحنان...
" رغد .. بالله عليك .. "
لكنني لم أتفاعل معه ..
أدار وجهي نحو وجهه و أجبرني على النظر إليه ...
نظراتنا كانت عميقة ذات معنى ...
" رغد .. أنا أتعذب برؤيتك هكذا ... أرجوك .. كفى "
و لم أجب ..
قال :
" أ تحبينه لهذا الحد ؟؟ "
لما سمعت جملته هذه لم أتمالك نفسي.. و بدأت بالبكاء ...
سامر أخذ يمسح الدموع الفائضة من محجري... بلطف و عطف .. ثم قال :
" أنا .. لا أرضى عليك بالحزن .. لا أقبل أن أكون سبب تعاسة أحب مخلوقة إلى قلبي ... "
اعترى نظراتي الآن بعض الاهتمام ..
تابع هو حديثه :
" رغد .. سوف .. اتصل به الآن ، و اطلب منه الحضور .. لأخذك معه "
ذهلت ، و فتحت جفوني لأقصى حد .. غير مصدقة لما التقطته أذناي ...
قال :
" لا تقلقي.. فأنا لن أجبرك على الزواج مني.. و بمجرد عودة والدي ّ .. سأطلق سراحك ... "
شهقت ...
نطقت :
" سامر .. !! "
سامر ابتسم ابتسامة واهنة حزينة .. ثم قرب رأسي من شفتيه
و قبّل جبيني قبلة دافئة طويلة ...
بعد ذلك قال :
" سأتصل به في الحال..، هيا.. فدانة تنتظرك على المائدة .. "
و قام و غادر الغرفة ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
ما كدت أنتهي من وجبة فطوري اللذيذة الطويلة ،
حتى أقبلت السيدة ليندا تستدعيني ...
" وليد يا بني ، اتصال لك .. "
تبادلت و أروى نظرة سريعة ، ثم وقفت و الاضطراب يعتريني...
قلت :
" من ؟؟ "
" شقيقك "
و زاد اضطرابي ...
أسرعت إلى الهاتف و التقطت السماعة و تحدثت بقلق :
" نعم ؟ هنا وليد "
" مرحبا يا وليد.. كيف أنت ؟ "
" بخير .. "
و صمت قليلا.. كنت متوجسا من سماع شيء سيئ ،
فقد كان اتصالنا الأخير قبل ليلة فقط ...
" ما الأمر سامر ؟؟ "
" لا تقلق ! إنني فقط أريد أن أؤكد عليك الحضور الليلة .. "
فكرت في نفسي .. و من قال إنني أود الحضور ؟؟؟
لم يكن ينقصني إلا أن أشهد يوم تزف فيه رغد.. حبيبتي الغالية.. 
معشوقة قلبي الصغيرة إلى أخي .. و أنا واقف أتفرج و أبار ك؟؟
" آسف، لن يمكنني الحضور "
" لماذا ؟؟ "
" لدي ارتباطات أخرى.. كما أنني متعب و لا طاقة لي بالسفر.."
" و دانة ؟؟ ألا تريد رؤيتها قبل رحيلها ؟؟ "
لم أجد الجواب المناسب...
ثم قلت :
" إنها لن تتشرف بوجودي على أية حال ".....
" سأجعلها تحدّثك بنفسها "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ثم ناول الهاتف إلى دانة .. فسمعت صوتها يحييني و يسأل عن أحوالي ، ثم تقول :
" تعال يا وليد.. يجب أن تحضر عرسي "
" آسف ..لا أريد إحراجك أمام زوجك و أهله.. بانتسابك إلى رجل مجرم و خريج سجون "
هنا بدأت دانة بالبكاء و هي تقول :
" أرجوك وليد.. سامحني.."
لم أعقّب .. قالت :
" سأكون أتعس عروس ما لم تحضر .. من أجلي "
" ستكونين أسعد بدون حضوري "
عادت تبكي ثم قالت :
" حسنا ، ليس من أجلي .. بل من أجل رغد "
و شعرت برغبة مفاجئة في التقيؤ .. أ أحضر من أجل زف حبيبتي إلى عريسها ؟؟
إنني إن حضرت سأرتكب جريمة ثانية ، لا محالة ...
زمجرت :
" لن أحضر "
" و لا من أجلها ؟؟ "
" و لا من أجل أي كان ... "
" لكنها تريدك أن تحضر .. وليد .. أرجوك "
" يكفي يا دانة .. "
" وليد.. رغد مريضة "
هنا.. تفجر قلبي نابضا بعنف و توترت معدتي و تصلبت عضلاتي
و اندفعت أنفاسي بقوة و هتفت :
" ما بها رغد ؟؟ "
ألا أ دانة لم تجب .. بل أجهشت بكاء..
و يظهر أن سامر تناول السماعة من يدها
كنت أهتف :
" دانة اخبريني ما بها رغد ؟؟ تكلمي ؟؟ "
جاءني صوت سامر قائلا :
" لا تقلق ، إنها متوترة بعض الشيء "
هتفت بقوة :
" سامر اصدقني القول .. ما بها رغد ؟؟ "
" لا تخشى شيئا يا وليد.. "
" إياكما أن يكون أحدكما قد أذاها في شيء أو أجبرها على شيء ؟؟ "
" لا ، شقيقك ليس وغدا ليجبر فتاة على الزواج منه، و هي كارهة "
كأن كتلة كبيرة من الثلج وقعت فوق رأسي.. أفقدتني السيطرة على لساني 
و على أطرافي بل و عيني كذلك...
كأنه أغشى علي ... كأني فقدت الوعي و الإدراك .. 
كأنني سبحت في فضاء رحيب من الوهم و الخيال ...
إنني فعلا على وشك إفراغ كل ما ابتلعته على الفطور خارجا من معدتي... و من فمي ...
و الشيء الذي خرج من فمي كان صوتا مبحوحا ضعيفا مخنوقا سائلا :
" ألن .. تتزوجا الليلة ؟ "
سامر لم يجب مباشرة ، ثم قال :
" إلا إذا عادت العروس و غيّرت رأيها قبل المساء ... "
بعدما أنهيت المكالمة تهالكت على معقد قريب.. و أغمضت عيني ..
كنت أريد فقط أن أتنفس .. كان صدري يتحرك بقوة ،
تماما كقوة اندفاع الدم خارجا من قلبي ...
رغد لن تتزوج الليلة ...
رغد لا تزال طليقة ..
رغد لا تزال بين يدي ...
و شعرت بشيء يلامس يدي ...
فتحت عيني و لساني يكاد يصرخ :
" رغد ! "
فوقعت عيناي على أروى .. واقفة أمامي مباشرة تلامس يدي .. 
و تقول بابتسامة ممزوجة ببعض القلق :
" ما الأمر وليد ؟؟ "
كدت أضحك !
نعم إنني أريد الآن أن أضحك لسخرية القدر مني !
بل بدأت بالضحك فعلا ...
و أروى ضحكت لضحكي .. و هي تجهل ما حقائق الأمور ...
قالت :
" ما يضحكك وليد ؟ أضحكني معك ؟؟ "
حدّقت بها فرأيت ما لم أتمنى أن أراه ...
قلت :
" أختي دانة ستتزوّج الليلة .. "
اتسعت ابتسامتها و قالت :
" صحيح ؟ أين ؟ مبروك ! "
هززت رأسي ساخرا من حالي المضحك ، و قلت :
" حفلة صغيرة جدا ، في الشقة التي يسكنون فيها.. و هي تريد مني الحضور "
اتسعت ابتسامتها أكثر و قالت مبتهجة :
" عظيم ! رائع ! أيمكنني الذهاب معك ؟؟ "

-----------------------------------
نهايه الحلقه الـ28
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ29

----------


## زهرة القلوب

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي 
وعساك على القوة 

ننتظر باقي الاجزاء 

يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشكوره على المتابعه

الحلقةالتاسعةوالعشرون
~زلزلة القلوب~

أعد الدقائق واحدة تلو الأخرى ، في انتظار وصول وليد...
رغم أنها مجرد أيام، تلك التي فصلت بيننا مذ لقائنا الأخير ، ألا أنني أشعر بها كالشهور ...لا بل كالسنين ... 
نعم كالسنين التي قضيتها محرومة من رؤيته ، و معتقدة بأنه سافر يدرس.. بينما كان ...
كلما جالت هذه الخاطرة برأسي طردتها مسرعة ، و أجبرت نفسي على الفرح .. 
فهو سيصل اليوم في أية لحظة...
سامر تحاشى الحديث معي منذ الصباح، إنه فقط مهتم بالإعدادات للحفلة البسيطة 
و قد قام هو و دانة بترتيب مائدة في الصالة ، لاستقبال الرجال
و أخرى في غرفة المجلس ، لاستقبال السيدات .
حاولت مساعدتهم ألا أنني كنت متعبة من آثار الصدمة التي تلقيتها مؤخرا
و لم تسعفني قواي البدنية على فعل شيء أكثر من المراقبة عن كثب..
بعد تأدية صلاة العشاء ، أتتني دانة لتتحدث معي الحديث الأخير... قبل فراقنا..
ابتداء من هذه الليلة ، سوف لن يكون لدي أخت ٌ أتشاجر معها ! 
من سيعلّق على مظهري كلما ارتديت شيئا جديدا، من سيوبّخني كلما أخطأت ! 
من سيغار مني و أغار منه؟؟
من سيعلمني أشياء أجهلها و يفتح عيني على الحياة... دانة كانت بالنسبة لي ..
الباب إلى الحياة ، فأنا لم أعرف من هذه الدنيا شيئا إلا عن طريقها...
و رغم أن الفرق بين عمرينا هو سنتان و نصف ، ألا أنني أشعر بنفسي صغيرة جدا أمامها .. 
و أحسها أختي الكبرى و معلّمتي الحبيبة ...
لذا ، عندما دخلت الغرفة و أنا لا أزال مرتدية حجاب الصلاة و قالت :
" سأتخلص منك أخيرا ! "
انفجرنا ضحكا ، ثم بكاء ... شديدا جدا .. جعل سامر يقف عند الباب مذهولا حائرا !
" لمن ستتركينني دانة ؟ سأبقى وحيدة منعزلة عن العالم من بعدك ! "
" هنيئا لك ! ستنفردين برعاية أبي و تدليله ! أنت مثل القطة رغد ! 
مهما كبرت تظلين تعشقين الدلال ! كان الله في عون الرجل الذي ستتزوجينه ! "
الآن صارت تشير إليه بالمجهول ! لم تذكر اسم سامر .. 
فهي إذن اقتنعت أخيرا بأن سامر لم يعد لي ...
نظرت أنا نحو سامر فوجدت وجهه المشوه غارقا في الحزن ... و كرهت نفسي...
كرهت قدري.. و ظروفي التي انتهت بي و به إلى هذه الحال...
أعدت نظري إلى دانة .. نظرة استغاثة.. استنجاد.. أريد من ينقذني من هذا كله.. 
فوجدت على وجهها ابتسامة خفيفة ، و سمعتها تهمس :
" على كل ٍ ، هو يحب تدليلك كثيرا ! "
ابتسمت ُ ، و ضممتها إلي ، و أنا أشعر بأنها المرة الأولى التي تفهمني فيها...
رباه ! كيف تغيّرت بهذا الشكل بين ليلة و ضحاها ؟؟
هل يعني أنها موافقة على و راضية عن انفصالي عن سامر ، و ارتباطي بوليد؟؟ 
هل تدرك هي أنني أحب وليد و وليد فقط؟؟
وليد قلبي ...
آه كم أنا متلهفة لرؤيتك ...
عد بسرعة .. اظهر فورا .. فقد أضناني الشوق و الحرمان ...
قمت بعد ذلك و لبست فستانا أهداني إياه سامر من أجل الحفلة 
و ووضعت بعض الحلي ، و التي أيضا أهداني إياها سامر...
و ارتديت حذاء عالي الكعب جدا ، كالعادة ، و بصراحة .. أهداني إياه سامر أيضا !
ألا أنني لم أضع أيا من المساحيق على وجهي ، فأنا أريد مقابلة وليد قلبي وجها لوجه ...
بدوت مسرورة ، أحوم حولهما كالفراشة ... 
و عندما حضر الضيوف أحسنت استقبالهم و قدت النساء إلى المجلس ... 
كانت أم نوار و أخواته، لمياء و بشرى و رحاب ، في غاية الأناقة و الجمال.. 
يرتدين ملابس مبهرة و حلي كثيرة .. و قد تلوّنت وجوههن بالماكياج المتقن جدا !
شعرت ببعض الخجل من نفسي لكوني بلا ألوان ! مع ذلك ، أبدو جميلة فلا تلتفتوا لهذا الأمر !
حضرت العروس بعد ذلك ، في قمة الأناقة و الروعة .. 
و أخذنا نلتقط العديد من الصور التذكارية ، و سأظهر جميلة رغم كل شيء !
مر الوقت .. و مع انقضاء كل ساعة ينقضي خيط أمل في حضور وليد..
لماذا لم يحضر بعد ؟؟ أحقا سيأتي أم أنه ...
ذهبت إلى المطبخ لجلب المزيد من العصائر فإذا بي أصادف سامر هناك
يحمل أطباق الجلي ...
قلت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" ألم يحضر وليد ؟؟ "
سامر تظاهر بالابتسام و قال :
" ليس بعد "
قلت :
" هل أنت واثق من حضوره ؟ هل قال أنه آت ٍ بالفعل ؟؟ "
" قال أن لديه ارتباطات و مشاغل أخرى ، لكنه سيحاول الحضور ... "
نظرت إلى الساعة المعلقة على جدار المطبخ بيأس...
قال سامر :
" لا يزال الوقت مبكرا ... لا تقلقي... "
ثم غادر المطبخ ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
اعتقد إن من حقّي أن آخذ هذه المساحة بين السطور .. لأصف لكم مشاعري المجروحة ...
إذا كان هناك رجل تعيس في الدنيا فهو أنا.. كيف لا و أنا أرى مخطوبتي.. محبوبتي رغد.. 
تعد الدقائق بلهفة في انتظار عودة وليد.. حبيب قلبها الغالي..
أصبت بجنون ما بعده جنون ، حين اعترفت لي و بلسانها أنها تحبه هو.. 
و أنه السبب في قرارها الانفصال عني ، بعد خطوبة استمرت أربع سنوات أو يزيد...
أربع سنوات من الشوق و اللهفة.. و الحب و الهيام..
في انتظار الليلة التي تجمعنا أنا و هي.. عريسين في عش الزوجية..
ثم يأتي وليد.. و في غضون شهور أو ربما أيام .. يسرق قلبها مني !
رغد لم تقل لي من قبل : ( أنا أحبك ) ، و لكنها لم تقل : ( أنا لا أحبك ) ..
بل كانت الأمور فيما بيننا تجري على خير ما يرام ..
حتى أخبرني وليد نفسه ذات ليلة بأنها ترغب في تأجيل زواجنا...
الشيء الذي لا أعرفه حتى هذه اللحظة ما إذا كان وليد يعرف بحبها له أو يبادلها الشعور ذاته 
أم لا ...
أنا أعرف أنه يحبها و يهتم بها كأخت.. أو ابنة عم .. أما كحبيبة.. كزوجة .. 
فهذا ما لا أعرفه و لن أحتمل صدمة معرفته ، إن كان يحبها بالطريقة التي أحبها أنا بها..
أتذكر أنها في اليوم الذي عرض عليها ارتباطنا قبل سنين قالت : ( لننتظر وليد أولا )
و لأنه كان من المفترض ألا يعود إلا بعد أكثر من عشر سنين من ذلك الوقت
فإننا عقدنا قراننا بموافقة الجميع...
و أنا أنظر إليها هذه اللحظة و هي تراقب الساعة ، أشعر بأن خلايا قلبي تتمزّق خلية 
بل ... و أنويتها تنشطر .. و ذراتها تتبعثر حول المجرّة بأكملها ...
لماذا فعلت ِ هذا بي يا رغد ؟؟
إن كنت تجهلين ، فأنا أحبك حبا لا يمكن لأي رجل في الدنيا أن يحمل في قلبه حبا مثله..
حبا يجعلني أدوس على مشاعري و أحرق أحاسيسي رغما عنها
لأجعلك تحيين الحياة التي تريدينها مع الشخص الذي تختارينه..
و ليته كان أنا...
و إن اكتشفت أن وليد لا يكترث لك ، فإنني لن أقف صامتا 
و أدعك تبعثرين مشاعرَ أنا الأولى بها من أي رجل على وجه المعمورة 
بل سآخذك معي.. و أحيطك بكل ما أودع الله قلوب البشر من حب و مودة 
و أحملك إلى السحاب .. و إن شئت ِ .. أتحوّل إلى وليد ..
أو إلى أي رجل آخر تريدين أن تصبي مشاعرك في قلبه ... فقط.. اقبلي بي...
غادرت المطبخ على عجل ، لئلا أدع الفرصة لرغد لرؤية العبرة المتلألئة في محجري...
نعم ، سأبكي لتضحكي أنت ... و سأحزن لتفرحي أنت .. و سأنكسر لتنجبري أنت ..
و سأموت ... لتحيي أنت... يا حبيبة لم يعرف الفؤاد قبلها حبيبة .. 
و لا بعدها حبيبة .. و لا مثلها حبيبة... و سيفنى الفؤاد ، و تبقى هي الحبيبة ..
و هي الحبيبة .. و هي الحبيبة ...
عندما وصل وليد، كانت الساعة تشير إلى الحادية عشر و خمس و أربعون دقيقة
أي قبل ربع ساعة من ولادة يوم جديد.. خال من رغد ...
قرع الجرس ، فأقبلت نحو الباب و سألت عن الطارق ، فأجاب :
" أنا وليد "
جمّدت مشاعري تحت طبقة من الجليد
لا تقل سماكة عن الطبقات التي تغطي المحيط المتجمّد الجنوبي... و فتحت الباب ..
تلك الطبقة انصهرت شيئا فشيئا
لا بل دفعة واحدة حين وقعت عيناي على الشخصين الواقفين خلفه ، وليد ، و الفتاة الشقراء !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" مرحبا ، سامر ... "
بصعوبة استطعت رد التحية و دعوتهما للدخول ...
وليد كان يرى الدهشة الجلية على وجهي مجردة من أي مداراة مفتعلة !
قال ، و هو يشير إلى الفتاة الواقفة إلى جانبه تبتسم بهدوء :
" أروى نديم ، تعرفها "
قلت :
" أأ .. أجل ... "
قال :
" خطيبتي "
و من القطب الجنوبي ، إلى أفريقيا الاستوائية !
اعتقد أنكم تستطيعون تصوّر الموقف خيرا من أي وصف أنقله لكم !
" خـ ... طيبتك !! "
" نعم ، ارتبطنا البارحة "
نظرت إلى الفتاة غير مصدّق ، أطلب منها تأكيدا على الكلام ، ابتسمت هي و نظرت نحو وليد ..
وليد قال :
" أ لن تبارك لنا ؟؟ "
" أأ ... نعم ...طبعا ... لكنني تفاجأت ، تفضلا على العموم ، مبروك لكما .. "
و قدتهما أولا إلى المجلس ، حيث النسوة...
طرقت الباب و أنا أنادي أختي دانة... ، فتحت هذه الأخيرة لي الباب و خرجت من فتحته الضيقة ، و حالما أغلقته انتبهت لوليد ...
" وليد ! "
أشرق وجهها و تفجرت الأسارير عليه .. ثم فتحت ذراعيها و أطبقت عليه معانقة إياه عناقا حميما...
" نعم .. كنت أعلم بأنك ستأتي و لن تخذلني ، فأنت لم تخذلني ليلة خطوبتي.. أنا سعيدة جدا.. "
وليد قال :
" مبروك عزيزتي... أتم الله سعادتك و بارك لك زواجك .. "
بعد ذلك ، رفعت رأسها لتنظر إليه ، ثم دفنته في صدره و هي تقول :
" سامحني... لم أكن أعلم .. سامحني يا أخي الحبيب .. أنا فخورة بك.. و أتباهى أمام جميع المخلوقات .. بأن لي أخا مثلك.. سامحني .. "
وليد ربت على ظهر دانة بحنان ، و إن كانت الدهشة و الحيرة تعلوان وجهه ، و قال مواسيا :
" لا بأس عزيزتي .. لا تبكي و إلا أفسدت ِ زينتك ، و غير المغرور رأيه بك ! "
رفعت دانة رأسها و انفجرت ضحكا ، و وكزته بمرفقها و هي تقول :
" لم تتغير ! سوف أطلب من نوّار أن يضربك قبل خروجنا ! "
قلت أنا :
" احذري ! و إلا خرج عريسك بعاهة مستديمة ! "
و ضحكنا بانفعال نحن الثلاثة...
التفت وليد للوراء حتى ظهرت خطيبته الجديدة ، و التي كانت تقف على بعد خطوات ...
قال :
" اقتربي أروى "
اقتربت الفتاة و هي تنظر نحو العروس ، و تحييها ..
" مبروك دانة ! كم أنت جميلة ! "
دانة حملقت في الفتاة قليلا ثم قالت محدثة وليد :
" هل حضرت عائلة المزارع ؟؟ "
وليد قال :
" أروى فقط.. "
فتعجبت دانة ، فوضّح :
" خطيبتي "
طغى الذهول على وجهها ربما أكثر مني ، قالت باستغراب شديد :
" خطيبتك !! "
قال وليد :
" نعم ، عقدنا قراننا البارحة... باركي لنا "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*الاضطراب تملّك دانة ، و حارت في أمرها و لزمت الصمت لوهلة ، ألا أنها أخيرا تحدّثت :
" فاجأتماني ...بشدّة ! ... مبروك على كل حال "
و كان واضحا لنا، أو على الأقل واضحا لي استياؤها من المفاجأة...
قلت :
" فلتتفضل الآنسة ... "
دانة التفتت إلى أروى و قالت :
" تفضلي "
و فتحت الباب لتسمح لها بالدخول ... و قالت مخاطبة إيّاي :
" رغد في غرفتها .. ذهبت لاستبدال فيلم الكاميرا ... "
و كان القلق جليا على ملامحها ...
قال وليد :
" جيد ! أ أستطيع رؤيتها ؟؟ "
تبادلنا أنا و دانة النظرات ذات المعنى .. و قالت هي :
" نعم ، سأدخل لأقدّم أروى للجميع "
و دخلت الغرفة و أغلقت الباب تاركة إياي في المأزق بمفردي !
وليد التفت إلي و قال :
" أريد إلقاء التحية عليها.. إن أمكن "
أنا يا من كنت أدرك أنها تنتظره بلهفة منذ ساعات... و أنها ستطير فرحا متى ما رأته .. لم أملك من الأمر شيئا
قلت باستسلام :
" أجل ، تفضل ... "
و قدت ُ بنفسي ، حبيب خطيبتي إلى غرفتها لكي تقابله ...
طرقت الباب و قلت :
" رغد .. وليد معي "
قاصدا أن أنبهها لحضوره ، لكي ترتدي حجابها..
ألا أنني ما كدت أتم الجملة ، حتى انفتح الباب باندفاع سريع ، و ظهرت من خلفه رغد على حالها .. و هتفت بقوة :
" وليد ! "
أي رجل في هذا العالم ، يحمل ذرة حب واحدة لخطيبته ، أو حتى ذرة شعور بالملكية و الغيرة
فإنه في لحظة كهذه سيرفع كفيه و يصفع وجهي الشخصين الماثلين أمامه في مشهد حميم كهذا ...
ألا أنني أنا ... سامر العاشق المسلوب الحبيبة .. المغطّي لمشاعره بطبقة من الجليد .. 
وقفت ساكنا بلا حراك و بلا أي ردّة فعل .. أراقب خطيبتي و هي ترتمي في حضن أخي بقوة .. 
و تهتف بانفعال :
" وليد .. لماذا لم تخبرني .. لماذا .. لماذا .. "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
و إن كنت أتظاهر بالبرود و الصمود ، ألا أن ما بداخلي كان يشتعل كالحمم...
و إن كنت أتظاهر بأنني فقط أود إلقاء التحية
فإن حقيقة ما بداخلي هي أنني متلهف لرؤية صغيرتي الحبيبة و الإحساس بوجودها قريبة مني ...
لقد كنت أسير خطوة خطوة.. 
و مع كل خطوة أفقد مقدارا من قوتي كما يفقد قلبي السيطرة على خفقاته 
فتأتي هذه الأخيرة عشوائية غير منظمة .. 
تسبق الواحدة منها الأخرى...
و حين فتح الباب.. كنت قد أحرقت آخر عصب من جسدي من شدة التوتر..
لدرجة أنني لم أعد أحس بشيء..
أي شيء ..
لم أع ِ إلا و قذيفة ملتهبة قوية تضرب صدري .. تكاد تكسر ضلوعي و تخترق قلبي...
بل إنها اخترقته ..
فرغد لم تكن تقف أمامي بل .. كانت تجلس في قلبي متربعة على عرش الحكم.. 
تزيد و تنقص ضرباته قدر ما تشاء .. تعبث بأعصابه كيفما تشاء.. 
تسيّر أحاسيسه حسبما تريد...
و لأنني كنت مذهولا و فاقدا للسيطرة على حركاتي تماما 
فقد بقيت ساكنا.. دون أي ردّة فعل ...
كان صدري مثل البحر .. غاصت صغيرتي في أعماقه و قطعته طولا و عرضا ..
و خرجت منه مبللة بالدموع و هي تنظر إلي و تهتف :
" لماذا لم تخبرني ؟؟ لماذا يا وليد ؟ لم أخفيت عنّي كل هذه السنين ؟؟ "
شيء ما بدأ يتحرّك في دماغي المغلق ..
و يفتح أبواب الوعي و الإدراك لما يدور من حولي ...*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

بدأت أنتبه لما تقوله صغيرتي .. 
و بدأت أحس بأظافرها المغروسة في لوحي كتفي ّ كالمسامير ... 
و بدأت أرى اللآليء المتناثرة من محجريها ... أغلى ما في كوني ...
لا شعوريا رفعت يدي إلى وجهها أردم سيل العبر ...
" لا تبكي صغيرتي أرجوك .. "
فأنا أتحمّل أي شيء في هذه الدنيا ، إلا أن أرى دموع غاليتي تتبعثر سدى...
إنني أشعر بحرارة شديدة أجهل مصدرها الحقيقي ...
أهو داخلي ؟ أم حضن صغيرتي ؟ أم الشرر المتطاير من عيني ّ أخي
اللتين تحملقان بنا بحدّة..
رغد أزاحت يديها عني ، و ابتعدت خطوة.. و ذلك أثار توترا في المسافة التي بيننا..
تماما كالتوتر الذي يولّده ابتعاد قطعة حديد صغيرة عن مغناطيس !
قالت :
" لقد اكتشفت ذلك الآن فقط .. لماذا لم تخبرني بأنك .. بأنك .. كنت في السجن ؟؟ "
و إن كانت مشاعري قبل قليل مخدّرة من تأثير قرب رغد ، فإنها استيقظت كلها دفعة واحدة فجأة.. 
و تهيّجت .. فصرت أشعر بكل شيء ، حتى بحرارة البراكين الخامدة في اليابان !
نقلت نظري من رغد ، إلى سامر ، إلى رغد ، إلى سامر ... 
و حين استقرّت عيناي عليه، رأيت قنبلة متوهجة ، على وشك الانفجار...
لطفك يا رب ...
قلت أخيرا :
" أنت من أخبرها ؟؟ "
سامر لم يجب بكلمة ، بل بإيماءة و تنهيدة قوية نفثها صدره .. 
و شعرت أيضا بحرارتها...
أعدت النظر إلى رغد.. فاسترسلت في سؤال :
" لماذا لم تخبرني؟؟ "
أخبرك ؟؟ بأي شيء يا رغد ؟؟ أ لم تري الطريقة التي عاملتني بها دانة ، بل و الناس أجمعون؟
أتراك تنظرين إلي ّ الآن مثلهم ؟؟
لا يا رغد .. أرجوك لا ..
قلت بلا حول و لا قوة :
" ما حصل..، لكن... أرجو ألا يغيّر ذلك أي شيء ؟؟ "
و انتظرت إجابتها بقلق...
قالت :
" بل يغيّر كل شيء ... "
و أذهلتني هذه الإجابة بوضوحها و غموضها المقترنين في آن واحد...
قالت:
" وليد ... وليد أنا ... "
و لم تتم ، إذ أن دانة ظهرت في الصورة الآن مقبلة نحو غرفة رغد.. و تكسوها علامات القلق...
جالت بمقلتيها بيننا نحن الثلاثة و استقرت على سامر...
شعرت أنا بأن هناك شيء يدور في الخفاء أجهله ...
سألت :
" ما الأمر ؟؟ "
لم يجب أي منهم بادىء ذي بدء ألا أن دانة قالت أخيرا، مديرة دفة الحديث لمنعطف آخر:
" رغد ! الكاميرا ! سنستدعي نوّار الآن ! "
ثم التفتت نحو سامر :
" إنه منتصف الليل ! هيا استدعه ! "
و يبدو أن ترتيباتهم كانت على هذا النحو 
أن يدخل العريس إلى تلك الغرفة لالتقاط بعض الصور مع العروس و مع قريباته قبل المغادرة "
سامر نطق أخيرا :
" سأستدعيه... أخبريهن "
و رغد تحرّكت الآن من أمامي متجهة نحو المنضدة و من فوقها تناولت الكاميرا
و أقبلت نحو دانة و مدّت الكاميرا إليها ، فقالت دانة:
" أعطها لسامر الآن .. "
التفتت رغد نحو سامر .. و قدّمتها إليه...
سامر نظر إلى رغد نظرة عميقة.. جعلتها تطأطىء رأسها أرضا ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أخذ سامر الكاميرا منها.. و قال ..
" سنلتقط له معنا بعض الصور ثم نعيدها إليكن .. "
قال ذلك و وجه خطاه نحو الصالة...
هممت ُ أنا باللحاق به... ألا أنني توقفت ، و التفت إلى رغد ... و قلت :
" كيف قدمك الآن ؟ "
رغد و التي كانت لا تزال مطأطئة برأسها رفعته أخيرا و نظرت إلي مبتسمة و قالت :
" طاب الجرح... "
قلت :
" الحمد لله "
ثم أوليتها ظهري منصرفا إلى حيث انصرف أخي ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
كنت مجنونة، لكنني لم أتمالك نفسي بعدما رأيت وليد يقف أمامي... 
بطوله و عرضه و شحمه.. جسده و أطرافه... و عينيه و أنفه المعقوف أيضا ...
كأن سنينا قد انقضت مذ رأيته آخر مرة ، ينصرف من هذه الشقة جريحا مكسور الخاطر ...
اندفعت إليه بجنون... و أي جنون !
ظللت أراقبه و هو يوّلي .. حتى اختفى عن ناظري.. 
و بقيت محدّقة في الموضع الذي كان كتفاه العريضان يظهران عنده قبل اختفائه
و كأنني لازلت أبصر الكتفين لأمامي !
" رغد ! "
نادتني دانة ، فحررت أنظاري من ذلك الموضع و التفت إليها...
و رأيتها تحدّق بي و علامات غريبة على وجهها...
أنا ابتسمت .. لقد قرّت عيني برؤية وليد قلبي.. و لأنه هنا ...، فقط لأنه هنا 
فإن هذا يعطيني أكبر سبب في الحياة لابتسم !
لا أعرف لم كانت نظرة دانة غريبة.. ممزوجة بالأسى و القلق.. قلت :
" ما بك ؟ "
" لا ... لا شيء "
" سأغسل وجهي و أوافيكن... "
و أسرعت قاصدة الحمّام ... طائرة كالحمامة !
بعد ذلك ، ذهبت إلى غرفة المجلس...مرتدية حجابي ،
إذ أنني سأبقى لأتفرج على العريسين و لمياء تلتقط الصور لهما..
جميعهن كن يجلسن في أماكنهن كما تركتهن قبل قليل، نظرن إلي ّ جميعا حالما دخلت..
فابتسمت في وجوههن...
فجأة لمحت وجها غريبا في غير موقعه !
وجه أروى الحسناء !
دُهشت و علاني التعجب ! وقفت هي مبتسمة و قائلة :
" مرحبا رغد ! كيف حالك ؟ و كيف صحتك ؟؟ "
" أروى ! "
" مفاجأة أليس كذلك ؟؟ "
اقتربت منها و صافحتها و الدهشة تتملكني...
و نظرت في أوجه الأخريات بحثا عن وجه أم أروى ...
أو حتى وجه العجوز !
قلت :
" أهلا بك ! أحضرت ِ بمفردك ؟؟ "
ابتسمت و قالت :
" مع وليد "
مع من ؟؟ مع وليد ؟؟ ماذا تقصد هذه الفتاة ؟؟
" مع وليد ؟؟ "
ازدادت ابتسامتها اتساعا و حمرة وجنتيها حمرة و بريق عينيها بريقا ...
و التفتت نحو دانة ثم نحوي و قالت
" ألم تخبرك دانة ؟؟ "
التفت نحو دانة و أنا في غاية الدهشة و القلق.. و رميتها بنظرات متسائلة حائرة..
دانة أيضا نظرت إلي بنفس القلق.. ثم قالت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*" إنها ... إنها و وليد... "
و لم تتم...
نظرت إلى أروى ، فسمعتها تقول متمة جملة دانة
تلك الجملة التي قضت علي و أرسلتني للهلاك فورا :
" ارتبطنا .. البارحة "
عفوا ؟؟ عفوا ؟؟ فأنا ما عدت أسمع جيدا من هول ما سمعت أذناي مؤخرا ! 
ماذا تقول هذه الفتاة ؟؟
" ماذا ؟؟ "
و رأيتها تبتسم و تقول :
" مفاجأة ! أ ليس كذلك ؟؟ "
نظرت إلى دانة لتسعفني ...
دانة أنقذيني مما تهذي به هذه ... ما الذي تقوله فلغتها غريبة.. و شكلها غريب.. 
و وجودها في هذا المكان غريب أيضا...
دانة نظرت إلي بحزن ، لا ... بل بشفقة ، ثم أرسلت أنظارها إلى الأرض...
غير صحيح !
غير ممكن .. مستحيل ... لا لن أصدّق ...
" أنت و .. وليد ماذا ؟؟ ار... تبطـ.. ـتما ؟؟ "
" نعم ، البارحة ..و جئت معه كي أبارك للعريسين زواجهما.."
خطوة إلى الوراء، ثم خطوة أخرى.. يقترب الباب مني، ثم ينفتح.. 
ثم أرى نفسي أخرج عبره.. ثم أرى الجدران تتمايل.. و السقف يهوي.. 
و الأرض تقترب مني.. و الدنيا تظلم.. تظلم.. تظلم..و يختفي كل شيء...
" سامر .. تعال بسرعة"
هتاف شخص ٌ ما.. يدوي في رأسي.. أيدي أشخاص ما تمسك بي.. 
أذرع أشخاص ما تحملني.. و تضعني فوق شيء ما.. مريح و واسع..
أكفف تضرب وجهي.. أصوات تناديني.. صياح.. دموع.. لا ليست دموع..
إنها قطرات من الماء ترش على وجهي.. أفتح عيني.. فأرى الصورة غير واضحة.. 
كل شيء مما حولي يتمايل و يتداخل ببعضه البعض.. الوجوه، الأيدي.. السقف..
الجدران.. أغمض عيني بشدة.. أحرّك يدي و أضعها فوق عيني ّ ..
لا أتحمل النور المتسلل عبر جفنيّ .. أشعر بدوار.. سأتقيأ.. ابتعدوا.. ابتعدوا...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
عندما استردّت رغد وعيها كاملا، كان ذلك بعد بضع دقائق من حضورنا إلى الممر 
و رؤيتنا لها مرمية على الأرض...
كنا قد سمعنا صوت ارتطام ، شيء ما بالأرض أو الجدران ، ثم سمعنا صوت دانة تهتف :
" سامر ..تعال بسرعة"
قفزنا نحن الاثنان، أنا و سامر هو يهرول و أنا أهرول خلفه تلقائيا حتى وصلنا إلى هناك..
دانة كانت ترفع رأس رغد على رجلها و تضرب وجهها محاولة إيقاظها..
و رغد كانت مغشي عليها...
أسرعنا إليها ، و مددت أنا يدي و انتشلتها عن الأرض بسرعة
و نقلتها إلى سريرها و جميعنا نهتف
" رغد.. أفيقي... "
صرخت :
" ماذا حدث لها ؟؟ "
دانة أسرعت نحو دورة المياه، و عادت بمنديل مبلل عصرته فوق وجه رغد
و التي كانت تفتح عينيها و تغمضهما مرارا...
استردت رغد وعيها و أخذت تجول ببصرها فيما حولها.. 
و تنظر إلينا واحدا عقب الآخر...
قال سامر :
" سلامتك حبيبتي... هل تأذيت ؟؟ "
قالت دانة :
" أأنت على ما يرام رغد ؟؟ "
قلت أنا :
" ما ذا حدث صغيرتي ؟؟ "
نظرت رغد إلي نظرة غريبة.. ثم جلست و صاحت :
" سأتقيأ "
بعدما هدأت من نوبة التقيؤ ، وضعت رأسها على صدر سامر 
و طوقته بذراعيها و أخذت تبكي ...
سامر أخذ يمسح على رأسها المغطى بالحجاب... و يتمتم :
" يكفي حبيبتي، اهدئي أرجوك.. فداك أي شيء..."*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت :
" صغيرتي ؟؟ "
رغد غمرت وجهها في صدر سامر... مبلله ملابسه بالدموع..
" صغيرتي ..؟؟ "
" دعوني وحدي.. دعوني وحدي .. "
و أجهشت بكاء شديدا...
لم أعزم الحراك و لم استطعه، ألا أن دانة قالت لي :
" لنخرج وليد "
قلت بقلق :
" ماذا حدث يا دانة ؟؟ "
قالت :
" قلت لك... إنها مريضة! هذه المرة الثالثة التي يغشى عليها فيها منذ الأمس... "
صعقني هذا النبأ..
قلت مخاطبا رغد:
" رغد هل أنت بخير..؟؟ "
لم تلتف إلي ، بل غاصت برأسها أكثر و أكثر في صدر سامر و قالت :
" دعوني وحدي... دعوني وحدي.."
يد دانة الآن أمسكت بيدي ، و حثّتني على السير إلى الخارج، ثم أغلقت الباب...
حاولت التحدث معها ألا أنها اعترضت حديثي قائلة :
" سوف أعود لأطمئن ضيفاتي.. وليد استدع نوّار ... "
و انصرفت...
بقيت واقفا عند باب غرفة رغد غير قادر على التزحزح خطوة واحدة.. ماذا حل ّ بصغيرتي ؟؟ 
و لماذا تتشبث بسامر بهذا الشكل ؟؟ هل صحتها في خطر؟ هل عدلت عن فك ارتباطها به ؟
ماذا يحدث من حولي..؟؟
لحظات و إذا بي أرى دانة تظهر من جديد
" وليد أ لم تتحرك بعد ! هيا استدعه "
" حسنا.. "
و عدت إلى صالة الرجال، و رأيتهم أيضا متوترين يتساءلون عما حدث
طمأنتهم و استدعيت العريس و قدته إلى مجلس النساء.. 
حيث قامت والدته أو إحدى شقيقاته بالتقاط الصور التذكارية لهن مع العريسين...
أروى كانت بالداخل أيضا..
عدت إلى بقية الضيوف و أنا مشغول البال .. 
بالكاد ابتسم ابتسامة مفتعلة في وجه من ينظر إلي...
فيما بعد، جاء نوّار و قال :
" سننطلق إلى الفندق الآن.."
و كان من المفروض أن يسير موكب العريسين إلى أحد الفنادق الراقية
حيث سيقضي العريسان ليلتهما قبل السفر يوم الغد مع بقية أفراد عائلة العريس إلى البلدة المجاورة
و من ثم يستقلون طائرة راحلين إلى الخارج...
سامر كان من المفترض أن يقود هذا الموكب..
ذهبت إلى غرفة رغد.. و طرقت الباب..
" سامر.. العريسان يودان الذهاب الآن.."
فتح الباب، و خرج سامر.. ينظر إلي بنظرة ريب ..
قلت:
" كيف رغد؟؟ "
قال بجمود :
" أفضل قليلا"
أردت أن أدخل للاطمئنان عليها، لكن سامر كان يقف سادا الباب.. 
حائلا دون تقدّمي و تحرجت من استئذانه بالدخول..
قلت :
" إنهما يودان الانصراف الآن... "
سامر نظر إلي ّ بحيرة .. ثم قال :
" أتستطيع مرافقتهما ؟؟ "
" أنا ؟؟ "
" نعم يا وليد، فرغد لن تتمكن من الذهاب معنا و علي البقاء معها "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

فزعت، و قلت:
" أهي بحالة سيئة؟ "
" لا، لكنها لن ترافقنا ، بالتالي سأبقى هنا "
" إنني أجهل الطريق.. "
" اطلب من أحد أخوته مرافقتكم..."
لم تبد لي فكرة حسنة، قلت معترضا:
" اذهب أنت يا سامر، و أنا باق هنا مع رغد و أروى..."
أقبلت دانة الآن، و سألت عن حال رغد، ثم دخلت إلى غرفتها...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
" أنا تعيسة جدا "
كان هذا جوابي على سؤال دانة التي أتتني بقلق لتطمئن علي..
دانة جلست إلى جواري على السرير و أخذت تواسيني.. 
ألا أن شيئا لا يمكنه مواساتي في الصاعقة التي أحلّت بي...
" أرجوك يا رغد.. كفى عزيزتي.. ألن تودّعينني ؟ إنني راحلة عنك للأبد ! "
و جاءت جملتها قاصمة لظهري...
" لا ! لا تذهبي و تتركيني ! سأكون وحيدة ! أريد أمي .. أريد أمي..."
و بكيت بتهيج..
" يكفي يا رغد ستجعلينني أبكي و أنا عروس في ليلة زفافي التعسة ! "
انتبهت لنفسي أخيرا.. كيف سمحت لنفسي بإتعاس أختي العروس في أهم ليالي عمرها؟
ألا يكفي أنها حرمت من حفل الزفاف الضخم الذي كانت تعد له منذ شهور... 
و خسرت كل ملابسها و حليها و أغراض زفافها.. 
و احترق فستان العرس تحت أنقاب المدينة المدمّرة !؟
طردت بسرعة الدموع المتطفلة على وجهي
و أظهرت ابتسامة مفتعلة لا أساس لها من الصحة و قلت :
" عزيزتي سأفتقدك ! ألف مبروك دانة "
تعانقنا عناقا طويلا.. عناق الفراق..
فبعد أكثر من 15 عاما من الملازمة المستمرة 30 يوما في الشهر، نفترق..
و دموعنا مختلطة مع القبل...
قدم سامر.. و قال :
" هيا دانة .. "
صافحتها و قبلتها للمرة الأخيرة... ثم جاء دور سامر،
و من ثمّ الرجل الضخم الذي كان يقف في الخارج عند الباب مباشرة...
لم استطع أن ألقي عليه و لا نظرة واحدة.. لم أشأ أن أنهار من جديد..
اضطجعت على سريري، و سحبت الغطاء حتى أخفيت وجهي أسفل منه...
سمعت سامر يقول :
" سآخذهما للفندق و أعود مباشرة.. وليد و خطيبته سيبقيان معك "
و لم تهز في ّ هذه الجملة شعرة واحدة ، بل أغمضت عيني و أنا أقول :
" سأنام.."
أحسست بالجميع يغادرون الغرفة و يغلقون الباب، ثم اختفت الأصوات و الحركات.. 
لقد غادر جميع الضيوف.. و في الشقة لم يبق إلا أنا.. و وليد.. و الأجنبية الدخيلة...
دخلت في نوم عميق أشبه بالغيبوبة.. ألا أنني في لحظة ما..
أحسست بدخول شخص ما إلى الغرفة.. و اقترابه مني..
ثم شعرت بيد تمتد إلى لحافي فتضبطه فوقي
ثم تمسح على رأسي من فوق حجابي الذي لم أنزعه، ثم توهمت سماع همس في أذني ...
" أحلام سعيدة يا حبيبتي"
و ابتعد المجهول.. و سمعت صوت انغلاق الباب..
فتحت عيني الآن فوجدت الغرفة غارقة في السكون و الظلام.. 
هل كان ذلك وهما؟؟ هل كان تهيؤا ؟؟ حلما؟؟
لست أكيدة..
و إن كان حقيقة ، فالشيء الذي سأكون أكيدة منه ، هو أن الشخص كان سامر...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
استخدمت غرفتي السابقة بينما جعلت أروى تستعمل غرفة العروس، للمبيت تلك الليلة...
لقد كنت شديد القلق على صغيرتي .. و لم أنم كما يجب..
كنا قد قررنا البقاء ليومين قبل معاودة الرحيل، و كان هذان اليومان من أسوأ أيام حياتي !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

رغد كانت مريضة جدا و ملازمة للفراش
و سامر كان يمنعني من الدخول إلى غرفتها أغلب المرات
و في المرات القليلة التي سمح لي بإلقاء نظرة، كنت أرى رغد شاحبة جدا و مكتئبة للغاية
ترفض الحديث معي و تطلب منا تركها بمفردها
ضاق صدري للحالة التي كانت عليها و سألت سامر:
" ماذا حدث لها ؟ هل حدث شيء تخفونه عني؟
لم هي كئيبة هكذا؟؟ هل آذاها أحد بشيء ؟؟ "
قال سامر :
" إنها كئيبة لفراق دانة ، فكما تعرف كانت تلازمها كالظل... "
" لكن ليس لهذا الحد.. أنا أشعر بأن في الأمر سر ما.. "
نظر إلي شقيقي نظرة ارتياب و قال :
" أي سر؟؟ "
قلت :
" ليتني أعرف... "
كنا خلال هذين اليومين نتناول وجباتنا أنا و أروى في المطاعم
و في الليلة الأخيرة، عندما عدنا من المطعم
وجدنا رغد و سامر في غرفة المائدة يتناولان العشاء...
فرحت كثيرا، فهي علامة جيدة مشيرة إلى تحسّن الصغيرة..
قلت :
" صغيرتي.. حمدا لله على سلامتك، أتشعرين بتحسّن ؟؟ "
رغد نظرت نحوي بجمود ، ثم نحو أروى ، ثم وقفت 
و غادرت الغرفة ذاهبة إلى غرفة نومها...
وقف سامر الآن و نظر إلي بعصبية :
" أ هذا جيّد؟ ما كدت أصدق أنها قبلت أخيرا تناول وجبة.. "
قلت بانزعاج :
" هذه حال لا يصبر عليها، لسوف آخذها إلى الطبيب.. "
و سرت مسرعا نحو غرفتها ، فأقبل شقيقي من بعدي مسرعا :
" هيه أنت.. إلي أين ؟؟ "
التفت إليه و قلت :
"سآخذ الفتاة للمستشفى "
قال بغيظ :
" من تظن نفسك؟ ألا تراني أمامك؟؟ خطيبتك هي تلك و ليست هذه "
قلت مزمجرا :
" قبل أن تكون خطيبتك هي ابنة عمّي ، و إن كنت نسيت فأذكرك بأنها ستنفصل عنك
و لتعلم إن كنت جاهلا بأن أمورها كلها تهمني و أنا مسؤول عنها كليا ، مثل والدي تماما "
و هممت بمد يدي لطرق الباب و من ثم فتحه ، ألا أن سامر ثار... 
و أمسك بيدي و أبعدها بقوة..
تحررت من مسكته و هممت بفتح الباب ألا أنه صرخ :
" ابتعد "
و قرن الصرخة بانقضاض على ذراعي، و سحب لي بقوة...
دفعت به بعيدا عني فارتطم بالجدار، ثم ارتد إلي و لكمني بقبضته في بطني لكمة عنيفة...
اشتعلت المعركة فيما بيننا و دخلنا في دوامة جنونية من الضرب و الركل و اللطم و الرفس..
أروى واقفة تنظر إلينا بذهول.. و باب غرفة رغد انفتح ..
و ظهرت منه رغد مفزوعة تنظر إلينا باستنكار و توتّر
" سامر... وليد... يكفي ... "
ألا أن أحدنا لم يتوقّف...
في العراك السابق كان سامر يستسلم لضرباتي ..
أما الآن ، فأجده شانا الهجوم علي و يضربني بغيظ و بغض.. كأن بداخله ثأرا يود اقتصاصه مني...
بعد لحظات من العراك، و يد الغلبة لي، و أنا ممسك بذراع أخي ألويها للوراء و أؤلمه 
جاءت رغد تركض نحوي صارخة :
" أترك خطيبي أيها المتوحّش "
و رأيت يديها تمتدان إلي ، تحاولان تخليص سامر من بين يدي...
أمسكت بذراعي و شدّتني بقوة، فحررت أخي من قبضتي و استدرت لأواجهها...
صرخت بوجهي :
" وحش.. مجرم.. قاتل.. أكرهك.. أكرهك.. أكرهك "
و بقبضتيها كلتيهما راحت تضربني على صدري بانفعال ضربة بعد ضربة بعد ضربة...
و أنا وقف كالجبل بلا حراك.. أشاهد.. و اسمع.. و أحس.. و أتألم.. و أحترق...و أموت....

---------------------------
نهايه الحلقه الـ29
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ30

----------


## زهرة القلوب

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ننتظر باقي الاجزاء 

تحياتي لك

----------


## Taka

لا اطولي علينا الله يخليج

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشكورين  على المتابعه  نواصل

الحلقةالثلاثون
~ أنا اليتيمة ~

بعد سيل الضربات القوية التي وجهتها إلى صدر وليد ، بانفعال و ثورة.. بغضب و غيظ و قهر.. 
شعرت بألم في يدي ّ كان هو ما جعلني أوقف ذلك السيل...
رفعت رأسي إليه، فرأيته ينظر إلي بجمود .. لم تهزه ضرباتي و لم توجعه!
من أي نوع من الحجر أنت مخلوق؟؟ من أي نوع من المعادن صدرك مصنوع؟؟ ألا تحس بي؟؟
عيناي كانتا مغرورقتين بالعبرات الحارقة.. تمنيت لو يمسحها.. تمنيت لو يضمني إلى صدره..
تمنيت.. لو أصحو من النوم ، فأكتشف أن أروى هي مجرد حلم.. وهم .. 
لا وجود له..و كم كانت أمان ٍ مستحيلة التحقق...
كان وليد ينظر إلي بعمق، كانت نظراته تنم عن الحزن.. و الاستسلام... فهو لم يقاومني و لا يبعدني..
بل تركني في ثورة غضبي أفرغ على صدره دون إدراك..
كل ما كتمته من غيظ مذ علمت بنبأ ارتباطه...
ابتعدت عنه، التفت إلى سامر، ثم إلى أروى، ثم إلى وليد مجددا...
ثم ركضت داخلة غرفتي و صافعة الباب بقوة...
لم أسمح لسامر بالدخول عندما أراد ذلك بعد قليل، و بقيت أبكي لساعات...
في اليوم التالي، عندما خرجت من غرفتي قاصدة المطبخ، لمحت غرفة دانة سابقا 
الدخيلة حاليا مفتوحة الباب...
اقتربت منها بحذر .. و ألقيت نظرة شاملة عليها كانت خالية من أي أحد ..
أسرعت نحو غرفة وليد.. فوجدتها الأخرى مفتوحة
و لا وجود لأي شيء يشير إلى أن وليد لم يرحل...
ركضت بسرعة نحو الصالة، رأيت سامر يجلس هناك شاردا ..
حين رآني ، ابتسم و وقف و ألقى علي تحية الصباح ..
قلت بسرعة :
" أين وليد ؟؟ "
ألقى علي سامر نظرة متألمة ثم قال :
" رحل "
صعقت ... هتفت :
" رحل ؟؟ متى ؟؟ "
قال :
" قبل قليل.. "
مستحيل ! لا ... غير ممكن ...
صرخت :
" لماذا تركته يرحل ؟؟ "
نظر إلي سامر بحيرة ..صرخت مجددا :
" لماذا تركته يرحل ؟؟ "
قال سامر مستاء ً :
" و هل كنت تتوقعين مني أن أربطه إلى المقعد حتى لا يذهب ؟ أخذ خطيبته
و أغراضهما و ولا خارجين دون سلام "
صرخت :
" كان يجب أن تمنعه ! الحق به.. دعه يعود .. أعده إلي حالا "
سامر هتف بعصبية :
" لا تثيري جنوني يا رغد.. ماذا تريدين به ؟ لقد تزوّج من أخرى و قضي الأمر "
صرخت بقوة :
" لا "
" رغد ! "
" لن أصدّق.. إنكم تكذبون ... كلكم تكذبون.. وليد لم يرتبط بأحد.. وليد لم يدخل السجن..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وليد لم يقتل أحدا.. وليد لن يتخلّى عني...لن يبتعد عني.. أعده إلي.. أعده إلي..أعده إلي.. "
و انهرت باكية..حسرة على وليد قلبي
و على هذه الحال بقيت أياما... اشتد علي المرض و السقم.. و تدهورت حالتي النفسية كثيرا..
كما ساءت حالة سامر و أصبح عصبيا جدا..و صرنا نتشاجر كل يوم..و الحال بيننا لا تطاق..
ما زاد الأمر سوءا هو أننا كلما اتصلنا بوالدي ّ وجدنا الهاتف مغلقا، 
و عندما اتصلنا بالفندق الذي كانا ينزلان به أُبلغنا بأنهما قد غادراه...
انقطعت أخبارهما عنا عدة أيام و حلّ التوتر الفظيع علينا و امتزجت المشاكل و المخاوف
و المشاجرات مع بعضها البعض، و تحوّلت حياتنا أنا و سامر إلى جحيم...
و جحيمنا صار يتفاقم و يتضاعف يوما بعد يوم
إلى أن طغى الطوفان المدمّر و حلّت الصاعقة الكبرى...أخيرا...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~
التحقت بمعهد إداري في مبنى قريب من المزرعة، و بتوفيق من الله أولا ، ثم بمساعدة من العم إلياس
و السيدة ليندا، أصبحت طالبا رسميا في المعهد.
الحياة بدت مختلفة، و كل شيء سار على خير ما يرام، حظيت أخيرا بشيء من الراحة و السعادة..
خطيبتي..كانت إنسان رائع جدا.. في الأخلاق و الطيبة و المشاعر و الجمال و كل شيء... 
نعمة من رب السماء ..
حاولت جاهدا أن أصرف مشاعري نحوها... و أودع فيها ما يكنه قلبي من الحب و الحنان ، ألا أن رغد..
لم تسمح لي بذلك...
فقد كانت محتلة القلب من أول وريد إلى آخر شريان...و بُعدها و صحتها المتدهورة ما زاداني إلا تعلقا بها 
و لهفة إليها... و كلما تسللت يداي إلى الهاتف، و أدارتا رقم الشقة، ذكرني عقلي بكلماتها الأخيرة القاتلة... 
فوضعت السماعة و ابتعدت ...
لم أتصل للسؤال عن أي فرد من أسرتي، و أقنعت نفسي بأنني لم أعد أنتمي إليهم..
و أن عائلتي الحقيقية هي عائلة نديم رحمه الله...
لذلك ، حين وردتني مكالمة من سامر بعد أيام حاولت تصريفها، ألا أن أروى ألحّت علي بالإجابة ..
و هي تقول :
" لو كان لدي أخ أو أخت لكنت فعلت أي شيء من أجلهما مهما تعاركا معي أو حتى قتلاني ! "
تناولت السماعة من يدها و أنا أشعر بالخجل من هروبي هذا... 
قربتها من أذني و فمي و تحدّثت :
" نعم يا سامر؟؟ "
" كيف حالك؟ "
" بخير.."
و ساد صمت استمر عدة ثواني ...
قلت :
" أهناك شيء ؟؟ "
فأنا لا أتوقع أن يتصل ليسأل عني فقط ، خصوصا بعد شجارنا الأخير...
قال سامر :
" يجب أن تحضر إلى هنا يا وليد "
ذهلت من عبارته، قلت متوترا و قد انتابني القلق المفاجئ :
" خير؟ هل حصل شيء ؟؟ "
" نعم، و لابد من حضورك "
هوى قلبي على الأرض..من القلق ، قلت و أنا بالكاد أحرك شفتي ّ :
" رغد بخير ؟؟ أ أصابها مكروه ؟؟ "
سامر صمت ، ما جعلني أوشك على الموت... قلت :
" ما بها رغد أخبرني ؟؟ "
قال :
"على ما هي عليه، أريدك حضورك فورا "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

التقطت بعض أنفاسي و قلت :
" لم سامر؟ أخبرني ماذا حصل ؟؟ "
" لن أخبرك على الهاتف ، تعال بأسرع وقت يا وليد.. الأمر غاية في الأهمية "
لم استطع بعد تلك المكالمة السكون برهة واحدة ، تحركت بعصبية كالمجنون .. 
و من فوري ذهبت لأبحث عن سيارة أجرة، إذ أنني لم أكن أملك واحدة كما تعلمون...
أرادت أروى مرافقتي ألا أنني عارضت ذلك، و خلال ساعة، كنت أشق طريقي نحو شقة سامر.. 
و قلبي شديد الانقباض.. لابد أن مكروها قد حل ّ بصغيرتي و إن كان كذلك
فلن أسامح نفسي على البقاء بعيدا بينما هي مريضة...
قطعت المسافة في زمن قياسي، و حين وصلت أخيرا إلى الشقة
قرعت الباب بشكل متواصل إلى أن فتحه أخي أخيرا...
من النظرة الأولى إلى وجهه أدركت أن الموضوع أخطر مما تصوّرت.. كانت عيناه حمراوان و جفونه وارمة
و وجهه شديد الكآبة... و السواد أيضا...
منظره أوقع قلبي تحت قدمي ّ في الحال...
و قبل أي كلمة أخرى هتفت مفزوعا :
" أين رغد ؟؟ "
و ركضت إلى الداخل مسرعا و أنا أنادي :
" رغد ... رغد ... "
و حين بلغت غرفتها طرقت الباب بقوة... و أنا أهتف بفزع...
" رغد... أأنت هنا ؟ "
فتح الباب و ظهرت رغد .. و ما أن وقعت أعيننا على بعضها البعض حتى كدت أخر صريعا..
" رغد ! "
" وليد ... "
" أنت ِ بخير صغيرتي ؟؟ أنت بخير ؟؟ "
انفجرت رغد باكية بقوة ، التفت إلى الوراء فإذا بسامر يقف خلفي ، هتفت :
" ماذا حصل ؟ "
رغد ازداد بكاؤها ..
قلت منفعلا :
" أخبراني ماذا حدث ؟؟ "
و نظرت إلى سامر في انتظار ما سيقول ...
سامر حرّك شفتاه و قال أخيرا :
" أصيب والدانا في الغارة على الحدود"
صعقت ، شهقت :
" ماذا ؟؟ "
طأطأ سامر رأسه للأسفل ، فقلت بسرعة :
" سامر ؟؟ "
لم يرفع عينيه في البداية، ألا أنه حين رفعهما كانتا غارقتين في الدموع، و قال أخيرا :
" قتلوهما.."
شهر كامل قد مضى، و أنا مقيم مع أخي و رغد في هذه الشقة... نسبح في بحر الدموع و الألم...
لا يقوى أحدنا حتى على النهوض من المقعد الذي يجلس عليه... أسوأ اللحظات.. 
كانت تلك اللحظات التي رأيت فيه رغد تلطم وجهها و تصرخ و تنوح و تصيح...
" لماذا كتب علي أن أيتّم مرتين؟؟ من بقي لي بعدهما؟؟ أريد أن ألحق بهما.. أمي .. أبي .. أنا مدللتكما العزيزة.. 
كيف تفعلان هذا بي ؟؟ كيف تتركاني يتيمة من جديد؟ و أنا في أمس الحاجة إليكما.. ليتني متّ منذ صغري..
ليتني احترقت مع المنزل و لم أعش هذا اليوم... وا حسرتاه"
كانت تجول في الشقة و تصرخ و تنادي كالمجنونة.. و تصفع رأسها بأي شيء تصادفه في طريقها..
و كنت أمشي خلفها، محاولا تهدئتها و مواساتها ، بينما أنا الأكثر حاجة للمواساة..
أبعد حرماني منهما لثمان سنين.. ثمان سنين كان من الممكن أن أقضيها تحت رعايتهما و حبهما..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

اللذين مهما كبرت سأبقى بحاجة إليهما، أفقدهما بهذا الشكل؟؟
حينما أتذكر يوم وداعهما...
آه يا أمي.. و يا أبي..
لو كنت أعرف أنه اللقاء الأخير.. ما كنت تركتكما تخرجان...
أتذكر وصايا أمي... (اعتني بشقيقتيك جيدا لحين عودتنا).. أماه.. هاأنا قد اعتنيت بهما و إن قصّرت.. 
فأين عودتك ؟؟
لو كنت أعلم أنه آخر العهد لي بكما... ما فارقتكما لحظة واحدة حتى أموت دونكما أو معكما..
لكنه قضاء الله..و مشيئة الله..
يا رب.. فكما جاءاك ملبيين طائفين حول بيتك المشرّف
يا رب فأكرمهما بنعيم الجنة التي وعدت بها عبادك المؤمنين...
و لا حول و لا قوّة إلا بالله...
شهر كامل قد انقضى و لم تتحسن أحوالنا النفسية شيئا يذكر..
و هل يمكن أن يندمل جرح كهذا؟؟
لقد كانا في حافلة مع مجموعة من الحجيج عائدين إلى البلد، بعدما نفذ صبر الجميع
و دفعهم الحنين لأهلهم للإقدام على السفر برا...و كانت مجازفة أودت بحياتهم جميعا ...
نحن.. و يا من كنا غارقين في بحر الحزن و المآسي.. و يا من تشردنا..و تشتتنا..
و تفرّقنا و انتكست أحوالنا و تنافرت قلوبنا..و كنا ننتظر عودة والدينا لعل ّ الله يصلح الحال.. 
يأتينا نبأ مصرعهما المفاجئ المفجع.. و ينسف ما بقي لنا من قوة أيما نسف...
السلطات اتصلت بأخي سامر و أبلغته الخبر المفجع، ليذهب لاستلام الجثتين من إحدى المستشفيات
التي نقل إليها جميع راكبي الحافلة، و الذين قتلوا جميعا دون استثناء..
كنت أريد الذهب..فقط لألقي نظرة..فقط لأقبّل أي شيء منهما..رأسيهما..جبنيهما.. أيديهما..إقدامهما
أو حتى ملابسهما..أي شيء منهما و لهما..لكني بقيت رغما عني ملازما رغد في المستشفى.. 
متوقعا أن أفقدها هي الأخرى..بين لحظة و أخرى..
كانت أفظع أيام حياتي..
كانت نائمة معظم الوقت، و كلنا أفاقت سألتني :
" أين أبي؟؟ أين أمي ؟؟ ألا أزال حية ؟؟ متى سأموت؟؟"
و لا أجد شيئا أواسيها به غير آهات تنطلق من صدري ، و شلالات تتدفق من عيني..
ونيران تحرق جسدي و ترديني فتاتا.. رمادا..غبارا..
عندما عاد أخي..كنت أنظر إلى عينيه بتمعن..أحدق بهما بجنون..علّ صورة والدي قد انطبعتا عليهما.. 
علّني أرى طيف ما رأتاه..
أخذت أضمه، و أشمه و أقبّله.. فقد كان معهما..و ربما علق به شيء منهما..أي شيء... 
أي شيء...
و حين سألن عن رغد.. قلت باكيا :
" ستموت! إنني أراها تموت بين يدي.. ماذا أستطيع أن أفعل؟ ليتني متّ قبل هذا "
و حين تحدث معها ، سألته بلهفة :
" أين هما؟؟ هل عادا معك؟؟ هل عادا للمنزل؟ أعدني إليهما..فأنا أريد أن يشهدا عرسي..ليس مثل دانة !"
أي عرس يا رغد.. أي فرح.. أي لقاء تتحدثين عنه ؟؟
لقد انتهى كل شيء.. و الحبيبان اللذان كانا يدللانك و يحيطاننا جميعا بالحب و الرعاية.. 
ذهبا في رعاية من لا يحمد على مكروه قضى به سواه...
اللهم لا اعتراض على قضائك...
و إنا لله .. و إنا إليه راجعون....
اليوم، و كما قررت أخيرا، سأذهب إلى المزرعة.. فلا بد لي من مواصلة العمل، و الدراسة في ذلك المعهد..
و العودة إلى أهلي بعدما حصل.. أصبحت ضربا من المحال..
فمن يريد العودة إلى جحيم الذكريات... ؟؟
سامر..كان قد أهداني سيارة قبل أيام، جاءت منقذة لي في وقت الحاجة الحقيقية.. شكرته كثيرا..
و أذكر أنه يومها ابتسم ابتسامة واهية و قال

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" و لم كل هذا الشكر ! إنها مجرّد سيارة.. بلا روح و لا مشاعر !"
استغربت من ردّه، ألا أنه غير الحديث مباشرة...
زرت المزرعة مرتين اثنتين فقط مذ قدمت إلى هنا.. فقد كان بقائي قرب رغد 
هو مركز اهتمامي و بؤرته...
أما أحوال العائلة هناك كانت مستقرة..
أجمع أشيائي في حقيبة أضعها على السرير، باب الغرفة مفتوح، يطل منه أخي سامر... 
و يتحدّث ...
" أحقا سترحل وليد؟؟ "
استدير إليه و أقول :
" كما ترى "
مشيرا إلى الحقيبة.. و أضيف :
" سأعود إلى عملي، و دراستي"
يظل واقفا عند الباب ، ثم يخطو خطوتين إلى الداخل و يقول بصوت خافت :
" أنا أيضا سأعود إلى عملي... انتهت إجازتي الممددّة "
التفت إليه و أنا أدرك ما يعني، بل هو أكثر ما يشغل تفكيري على الإطلاق، لكنني أقول :
" و إذا ؟؟ "
يقول :
" رغد... "
نعم ، لا زلنا و منذ زمن..نقف عند هذه النقطة.. رغد...
قال :
" لا يمكن تركها وحيدة..، خذها معك "
و فاجأني هذا الطلب، فهو آخر ما كنت أتوقع أن يطلبه أخي مني...
لقد كنت أنا من سيطرح الفكرة، و خشيت أن أعقد الأمور أكثر في وقت نحن فيه في غنى تام عن أي تشويش يزيدنا ألما فوق ألم...
قلت :
" معي أنا ؟؟ "
" نعم يا وليد.. فهناك حيث تقيم، لديك عائلة يمكن لرغد أن تظل تحت رعايتهم أثناء غيابك.. لكن هنا في هذه الشقة..."
لم يتم كلامه..
لقد كان هذا الموضوع هو شغلي الشاغل منذ قررت العودة للمزرعة، ألا أنني لم
أكن أعرف الطريق لفتحه أمام سامر، خطيب رغد...
قلت :
" ما كنتَ فاعلا لو أنكما تزوجتما إذن؟ "
قال :
" ربما ..أتركها في بيتنا مع والدي ّ "
و الكلمة قرصت قلبينا... و عصرت شعورنا...
تابع :
" ألا أنه .. لا والدين لنا.. و لا بيت.."
" يكفي أرجوك.."
قلت ذلك محاولا إبعاد غيمة الهم عني، فقد اكتفيت من كل ذلك.. 
اكتفيت من الهموم التي حملتها على صدري مذ ارتكبت جريمتي و حتى هذا اليوم...
بددت أشباح الذكرى المؤلمة بعيدا عن رأسي.. و قلت :
" أتظنها ترحب بذلك ؟؟ "
ابتسم ابتسامة مائلة للسخرية و قال :
" جرّب سؤالها بنفسك..."
و رمقني بنظرة حادة، ثم غادر الغرفة...
بعدما انتهيت من جمع أشيائي، ذهب إلى غرفة رغد...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

طوال الأيام الماضية لم تكن تغادرها .. حتى القليل من الطعام الذي كانت تعيش عليه، تتناوله على سريرها..
حالتها كانت سيئة جدا ولازمت المستشفى وقتا طويلا، و كنا نتناوب أنا و سامر على رعايتها...
ألا أنها تحسّنت في الآونة الأخيرة.. و أحضرناها إلى هنا.. و الحمد لله
فلو أصابها شيء..هي الأخرى، فسوف أموت فورا لا محالة...لن يقوى قلبي على تحمّل صدمة أخرى..
و خصوصا للحبيبة رغد..لا قدّر الله ..
طرقت الباب و ذكرت اسمي، ثوان، ثم أذنت لي بالدخول...
دخلت، فرأيتها جالسة على السرير، كالعادة، ألا أنها ترسم شيئا ما في كراستها...
اقتربت لألقي نظرة على ما ترسم، كانت صورتين وهميتين لوالدي ّ رحمهما الله.. مرسومتين بالقلم الرصاصي،
و بمعالم غامضة مبهمة...
" كيف أنت صغيرتي؟ "
لم ترفع عينيها عن الرسمة، قالت :
" كما أنا "
و هو جواب يقتلني...إن كنتم لا تعلمون...
قلت :
" أنت بخير، الحمد لله .."
قالت :
" نعم ، بخير.. يتيمة مرتين، وحيدة و بلا أهل.. و لا من يتولى رعايتي .. عالة على ابن عمّي ... "
مزقتني كلماتها هذه، قلت :
" عالة على خطيبك !؟ "
قالت مصححة :
" ابن عمّي.. فأنا لن أتزوّجه.. ما لم يحضر والداي و يباركا زواجنا.."
كادت الدمعة تقفز من عيني... اقتربت منها أكثر.. و قلت محاولا المواساة :
" حتى لو لم تتزوجيه، يبقى ابن عمّك و مسؤولا عنك.. فلا تأتي بذكر كلمة عالة هذه مرة أخرى "
الآن، قامت بالخربشة على الصورتين بخطوط عشوائية حادة، ثم ..
نزعت الورقة من الكراسة، ثم مزّقتها..
أخيرا نظرت إلي :
" لم لا ترسلاني إلى دار لرعاية الأيتام ؟ "
" رغد بالله عليك.. لم تقولين ذلك ؟؟ "
" نعم فهو المكان الأنسب لي، سامر يريد العودة للعمل و أنا أعيقه "
قلت بألم :
" و أنا ؟ "
رمقتني بنظرة مبهمة ، ثم قالت :
" و أنت ستعود إلى عملك، و فتاتك..، و دانة تزوجت و استقرت مع زوجها في الخارج..، بلا بيت و لا والدين .. 
و لا أهل.. إما أن ترسلاني لبيت خالتي، أو لدار الأيتام "
اغتظت، و قلت بعصبية :
" كفّي عن ذلك يا رغد، بالله عليك... أتظنين أنني سأتخلى عنك بهذه السهولة ! "
رغد حدقت بي، متشككة مرتابة...
قلت :
" أبدا يا رغد ! لا تظني .. أنه بوفاة والدي رحمه الله.. لم يعد لك ولي مسؤول.. إنك من الآن فصاعدا، لا ..
بل من يوم وفاته فصاعدا بل و من يوم وفاة والديك الحقيقيين فصاعدا.. تحت مسؤوليتي أنا.."
لا تزال تحملق بي بريبة..
قلت :
" و من هذه اللحظة، اعتبريني أمك و أباك و أخاك و كل شيء.. "
شيء من التصديق ظهر على وجهها.. أرادت التحدث ألا أنها منعت نفسها .. قلت مؤكدا :
" نعم صغيرتي، و لتكوني واثقة مائة بالمائة.. من أنك ستبقين ملازمة لي كعيني هاتين.. 
و لسوف أفقأهما قبل أن أبعدك عني مترا واحدا ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الآن رغد راحت تنظر إلى المسافة التي تفصل بيننا، بضع خطوات تتجاوز المتر..
ثم تنظر إلي...
نظرت أنا إلى حيث نظرت، ثم خطوت خطوتين للأمام، و قلت :
" متر ! أليس كذلك ؟؟ "
هنا .. انطلقت ضحكة غير متوقعة من حنجرة رغد.. 
ضحكة صغيرة كصغر حجمها و حجم حنجرتها.. 
و قصيرة كقصر المسافة التي بيننا هذه اللحظة... و مبهجة كبهجة العيد !
لم أستطع منع نفسي من الابتسام.. و هل هناك أجمل من ابتسامة
أو ضحكة عفوية تشق طريقها بين الدموع و الهموم؟؟
لما رأيت منها هذا التجاوب، فرحت كثيرا.. فضحكة رغد ليست بالأمر السهل..
إنها أعجوبة حصلت في زمن المرض و المآسي...
قلت :
" بما أن سامر سيبدأ العمل و سينشغل ثمان ساعات من النهار خارج الشقة، 
و أنا لابد لي من العودة لعملي، فأنا سآخذك معي.. فهل تقبلين ؟؟ "
قالت :
" و سامر؟ يبقى وحيدا ؟ "
قلت :
" سنأتي أسبوعيا لزيارته أو يأتينا هو.. ربما تتغير ظروفنا فيما بعد.. و نستقر جميعا في مكان واحد.. ما رأيك ؟ "
نظرت إلى الأرض، ثم قالت :
" حسنا "
أثلج صدري، ارتخت عضلاتي و ارتاح قلبي من توتره.. قلت :
" إذن اجمعي أشياءك الآن، سنذهب عصرا "
وقفت رغد مباشرة، و بدأت بجمع قصاصات الورقة التي مزقتها قبل قليل..
أخذت تنظر إليها، و شردت...
قلت مداعبا :
" اطمئني يا رغد.. سترين..أي نوع من الآباء و الأمهات سأكون ! "
ابتسمت رغد، و ألقت القصاصات في سلة المهملات...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~
لم يكن لدي الكثير من الأشياء، لذا لم احتج أكثر من حقيبة صغيرة جمعت حاجياتي فيها
و وضعتها قرب الباب..
وليد ذهب إلى الحلاق، و حينما يعود .. سنغادر..
سوف لن أتحدث عن فاجعة موت والدي ّ لأنني لا أريد لدموعي و دموعكم أن تنهمر..
فقد اكتفيت..تشبّعت للحد الذي لم تعد فيه الدموع تحمل أي معنى...
لقد كنت أنا من أصرّ عليهما بالحضور بأية وسيلة.. فقد كنت في حالة سيئة كما تعلمون.. 
و ربما هذا ما دفعهما لسلك الطريق البري الخطر..
أنا الآن فتاة يتيمة مرتين.. بلا ولي و لا أهل، غير خطيب لن أتزوجه يوما.. و ابن عم لن يتزوجني يوما.. 
لكنه لن يتخلى عني..
أجهل طبيعة الحياة التي سأعيشها من الآن فصاعدا.. ألا أنني لا أملك من الأمر شيئا
و إذا ما كتب لي العودة إلى المدينة الصناعية ذات يوم، فلسوف استقر في بيت خالتي..
حتى يومنا هذا، و الحظر الشديد مستمر على المدينة الصناعية
و مجموعة من المدن التي تعرضت أو لا تزال تتعرض للقصف و التدمير من قبل العدو...
أما هذه المدنية، و كذلك المدينة الزراعية، فهما بعيدتان عن دائرة الحرب...
ارتديت عباءتي، مستعدة للخروج .. و لمحت سامر يقبل نحوي..
وقفت أنظر إليه و هو ينظر إلي.. و كانت النظرات أبلغ من الكلمات..
قال :
" سأفتقدك"
قلت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" و أنا كذلك.. سنأتي لزيارتك كل أسبوع"
ابتسم ابتسامة واهنة و من ثم قال :
" هل ستكونين على ما يرام هناك ؟؟"
لم أرد.. فأنا لا أعلم ما الذي ينتظرني..
" أينما كنت يا رغد..أتمنى لك السعادة و الراحة "
نظرت إليه نظرة امتنان..
أمسك يدي بحنان و قال :
" سأكون هنا.. متى ما احتجتني.. دائما في انتظارك و رهن إشارتك.."
لم أملك إلا أن طوّقته بيدي الأخرى.. و قلت :
" يا عزيزي..."
و تعانقنا عناقا هادئا صامتا.. طويلا..
بعد مدّة ، عاد وليد..
ودّعنا سامر.. و ركبنا السيارة، وليد في المقدمة و أنا خلفه.. وانطلقنا...
لكي يقطع الوقت و يقتل الملل، أدار المذياع.. فأخذت أصغي إلى كل شيء و أي شيء.. كما كنت أراقب الطريق... 
و رغم الصمت الذي كان رفيق لسانينا، ألا أنني شعرت به يكلّمني...
أكاد أسمع صوته، و أحس بأنفاسه.. و الحرارة المنبعثة من جسده الضخم... كان هو مركزا على الطريق.. 
بينما أنا أغلب الأحيان مركزة عليه هو...
الآن، و بعد كل الأحداث التي مررت بها..أعترف بأنني لا أزال أحبه..
وصلنا إلى نقطة تفتيش..ما أن لمحتها حتى أصبت بالهلع..فبعد الذي عشته تلك الفترة..
صرت أرتجف خوفا من مثل هذه الأمور...
الشرطي طلب من وليد البطاقة و رخصة القيادة..
ثم سأله عني..
" ابنة عمي "
" أين بطاقتها ؟ "
" إنها لا تحمل بطاقة خاصة، فهي صغيرة "
" إذن بطاقة والدها "
" والدها متوف، ووالدي الكافل كذلك، توفي مؤخرا..ألا أنها مضافة إلى بطاقة شقيقي، خطيبها حاليا "
قال الشرطي متشككا :
" هل هذا صحيح ؟؟ "
قال وليد :
" طبعا ! "
الشرطي التفت إلي أنا و قال :
" هل هذا ابن عمّك ؟ "
قلت بوجل :
" أجل "
" أهو خطيبك ؟ "
" لا ! شقيق خطيبي.."
" و أين خطيبك أو ولي أمرك ؟ "
" لم يأت ِ معنا، لكنه على علم بسفرنا "
" صحيح ؟ "
وليد قال بعصبية وضيق :
" و هل تظنني اختطفتها مثلا ؟ بربّك إنها مثل ابنتي "
ابتعد الشرطي مترددا ثم سمح لنا بالعبور...
أنا كنت أنظر إلى وليد عبر المرآة.. مندهشة و مستنكرة جملته الأخيرة !
ابنته !؟ أنا مثل ابنته ؟؟
فارق السن بيننا لا يبلغ التسع سنين !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وليد أبي !
بابا وليد !
و شعرت برغبة مفاجئة في الضحك !
ألا أن هذه الرغبة تحوّلت إلى حرج شديد جدا..عندما أصدرت معدتي نداء الجوع !
مباشرة نظر وليد عبر المرآة فالتقت أنظارنا.. و أبعدت عيني بسرعة في خجل شديد...
تكلم وليد قائلا :
" لم تأكلي شيئا منذ الصباح..أليس كذلك؟ "
تحرجت من الرد عليه..و علتني حرة الخجل.. لم أكن في الآونة الأخيرة أتناول أكثر من وجبة واحدة في اليوم.. 
و كنت أجبر نفسي على أكلها فقط لأبقى حية..
أتذكر الآن.. الطبخات اللذيذة التي كانت أمي، و دانة تعدّانها..
آه أماه..
إنني مشتاقة لأي شيء من يديك.. حتى و لو كان السمك المشوي الذي تعدّينه
و اهرب أنا من المائدة كرها له...
كنت سأدخل متاهة الذكرى المؤلمة، ألا أن صوت وليد أغلق أبواب المتاهة حين سمعته يقول :
" سآخذك إلى مطعم جيد في المدينة الزراعية.. سيعجبك طعامه "
المشوار كان طويلا.. و الهدوء جعل النعاس يطغى علي.. فنمت لبعض الوقت..
صحوت من النوم على صوت وليد يهمس باسمي...
" رغد.. رغد صغيرتي.."
فتحت عيني.. فوجدته ملتفتا إلى الوراء يناديني.. و تلفت من حولي فرأيت السيارة واقفة ..
قال وليد:
" وصلنا "
قلت :
" المزرعة ؟ "
و أنا أطالع ما حولي.. باستغراب..
قال :
" المطعم "
قلت :
" ماذا ؟ "
" المطعم صغيرتي.. نتناول عشاءنا ثم نذهب إلى المزرعة "
و تذكرت أنني كنت جائعة ! كانت الوقت لا يزال باكرا..
وليد فتح بابه و خرج من السيارة، ثم فتح الباب لي..
هبطت و صافحتني أنسام الهواء الباردة.. فضممت ذراعي ّ إلى بعضهما البعض..
" أتشعرين بالبرد؟ "
" قليلا"
" المكان دافئ في الداخل.. هيا بنا "
سرنا جنبا إلى جنب، أنا بقامتي الصغيرة و رأسي المنحني للأسفل، و هو بجسده العملاق..
و رأسه العالي فوق هامته الطويلة! ثنائي عجيب متناقض ! دخلنا المطعم .. كان تصميم مدخله جميل.. 
و الكبائن متباعدة و متقنة الهندسة..
اختار وليد كبينة بعيدة، و جلسنا متقابلين، لكن ليس وجها لوجه!
شغلنا نفسينا بتقليب صفحات الكتيب الصغير، الحاوي لقوائم الأطعمة و المشروبات...
قال وليد :
" ماذا تودين ؟ "
في هذه اللحظة ، و أنا في توتري الشديد هذا، و الإحساس بقرب وليد يشويني.. قلت :
" دورة المياه "
" عفوا ! ؟ "
تركت الكتيب من يدي، قام وليد و قال :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" تفضلي.."
كانت دورة المياه النسائية في الطرف الآخر..على مقربة من الباب توقّف وليد..
و تركني أمشي وحدي..
التفت إليه.. قال :
" سأنتظر هنا "
لم أشعر بالطمأنينة.. تراجعت .. قلت:
" لنعد "
قال :
" هيا رغد ! سأبقى واقفا في مكاني.. "
" لا.."
وليد نظر إلى ما حولنا ثم قال :
" حسنا، سأقترب أكثر"
و مشى معي حتى بلغنا الباب...
نظرت إليه بشيء من التردد، ألا أنه قال :
" لا تتأخري رجاء ً "
و أنا أفتح الباب قلت :
" إياك أن تبتعد ! "
قال مطمئنا :
" لا تقلقي.. "
و عندما خرجت وجدته واقفا بالضبط عند نفس النقطة !
عدنا إلى تلك الكابينة و طلب لي وليد وجبة كبيرة، مليئة بالبطاطا المقلية !
لا أعرف أي شهية تلك التي تفجرت في جوفي، و التهمتها تقريبا كاملة..!
و لو كان طلب طبقا آخر بعد ، لربما التهمته أيضا عن آخره.. يكفي أن يكون وليد قريبا مني
حتى أشعر برغبة في التهام الدنيا كلها...
بعد العشاء.. قام وليد بجولة في المنطقة، بين المزارع.. و أراني بعض معالم المدينة 
و كذلك المعهد الذي يدرس فيه، و السوق الذي تباع فيه الخضراوات...
منذ زمن.. و أنا حبيسة الشقة و المستشفى، لا أرى الشمس و لا أتنفس الهواء النقي..
لذلك فإن الجولة السريعة هذه روحت عن نفسي كثيرا...
كان كلما تحدّث عن أو أشار إلى شيء، أصغيت له باهتمام.. ودققت بتمعن
و كأنه درس علي حفظه قبل الامتحان!
قبيل وصولنا إلى المزرعة، سألني :
" أتودين بعض البوضا..؟"
و كان ينظر إلي عبر المرآة ...
قلت منفعلة مباشرة :
" ماذا !؟ البوضا مجددا ! كلا أرجوك ! أنا يتيمة بلا مأوى الآن !؟؟ "
و ليد، حدق بي برهة ، ثم انفجر ضاحكا !
أنا كذلك، لم أقو على كبت الضحكة في صدري، فأطلقتها بعفوية...
نعم ! فلن تغريني البوضا مرة أخرى و لن أنخدع بها!
عندما وصلنا إلى المزرعة كانت الساعة تقريبا التاسعة مساءا...
مباشرة توجهنا إلى المنزل، و قرع وليد الجرس، ففتح العجوز الباب...
تهلل وجهه لدى رؤية وليد و صافحه و عانقه، ثم رحب بي ترحيبا كريما...
قال وليد :
" ابنة عمي .. تحت وصايتي الآن.. و إن لم يكن في ذلك أي إزعاج.. فهي ستبقى معي هنا حتى نجد حلا آخر.."
شعرت أنا بالحرج، ألا أن ترحيب العجوز خفف علي ذلك، قال :
" عظم الله أجرك يا بنيتي، على الرحب و السعة، و إن لم تتسع المزرعة لكما نحملكما على رؤوسنا.."
ابتسمت للعجوز و شكرته..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قال العجوز مخاطبا وليد، الذي كان يجول ببصره فيما حوله :
" في المطبخ.. تفضلا "
لم يتغيّر في ذلك المنزل أي شيء... 
سرت تابعة لوليد الذي تقدّم نحو إحدى الغرف، و التي يبدو أنها المطبخ... 
و العجوز خلفنا
هناك.. وجدنا أروى و أمها تجلسان على الأرض حول سفرة العشاء..
. و بادرتا بالنهوض بمجرد رؤيتنا...
و حانت اللحظة التي كنت أخشى حينها... ما أن وقع نظري على أروى... 
حتى شعرت بشيء ما يتفجر في صدري... شيء حارق موجع..
كانت تجلس ببساطة على الأرض، مرتدية بنطالا ضيقا و بلوزة قصيرة الكمين واسعة الجيب
و شعرها الذهبي الأملس الطويل مربوط بخصلة منه، و ينساب على كتفيها و ظهرها كذيل الفرس !
رحبت الاثنتان بنا ، ثم توجهت أروى نحو المغسل، و غسلت يدها و نشفتها
ثم أقبلت نحو وليد و مدّت يدها لتصافحه !
وليد ببساطة مدّ يده و صافحها !
" حمدا لله على سلامتكما ! كيف حالكما ؟ "
قالت ذلك و هي تشد على يد وليد، و وليد يبتسم و يطمئنها، و أنا أسلط أنظاري على يديهما 
ثم عينيهما ، ثم أعود إلى يديهما، ثم أعض على شفتي السفلى بغيظ...
إلى متى ستظل هذه ممسكة بيد ابن عمّي؟؟ هيا ابتعدي !
" مرحبا بك يا رغد، عظم الله أجرك "
رفعت بصري عن يديهما و نظرت إليها ببغض، و مددت يدي لأصافحها..
أعني لأجبرها على ترك يد وليد...
" أجرنا و أجركم، غفر الله لنا و لكم "
قالت :
" كيف صحتك الآن ؟ "
" بخير و لله الحمد "
عادت تنظر إلى وليد ، و تخاطبه :
" هل كانت رحلتكما متعبة ؟ "
قال :
" لا ، كانت ممتعة "
نظرت إلى وليد فرأيته ينظر إلي و يبتسم...
قالت أروى :
" تفضلا.. شاركانا العشاء "
و كررت أمها الجملة ذاتها
قال وليد :
" بالهناء و العافية، تناولنا عشاءنا في أحد المطاعم.. أتموا أنتم طعامكم و نحن سنجلس في المجلس "
و على هذا ذهبنا إلى المجلس، وبقي الثلاثة حول السفرة..
و يبدو أن وليد صار يتحرك في المنزل بحرية كيفما يشاء...
جلس على أحد المقعدين الكبيرين المتقابلين الموجودين في المجلس، فجلست أنا إلى جواره..
و سكنا عن أي كلام أو حركة لبضع دقائق... ثم قال وليد :
" رغد"
نظرت إليه.. فرأيت ملامح الجدية و القلق على وجهه... قال :
" أنا آسف و لكنني في الوقت الحالي لا أستطيع توفير سكن آخر.. 
كما و أن الظروف لن تمكننا من العيش في شقة مستقلة، لأن عملي هنا و أقضي كل ساعات النهار هنا.. "
لم أعلّق ، فقال :
" هل هذا يروق لك ؟ "
قلت :
" أخشى أن يسبب وجودي الضيق لهم .."

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قال :
" لا ، إنهم أناس طيبون جدا.. و كرماء لأقصى حد..، لن يزعجهم وجودك، أريد أن أعرف .. 
هل يزعجك أنت ذلك؟؟ "
قلت :
" سأبقى حيث ما تبقى أنت..، ألست المسؤول عني الآن؟ "
بدا الضيق جليا على وليد، مال بجدعه للأمام و قال :
" رغد يا صغيرتي.. الأمر ليس متروكا لظروفي بل هو حسب رغبتك أنت.. إذا رغبت بأي شيء آخر فأبلغيني و سأنفذه حتما "
قلت :
" حقا وليد ؟؟ "
قال :
" طبعا، بدون شك.. تعرفين أنني من أجلك أفعل أي شيء..."
شعرت بالصدق ينبع من عينيه.. و آه من عينيه ..
لو تعرف يا وليد.. أنا لا أريد من هذه الدنيا غيرك أنت.. لقد فقدت كل شيء.. والداي ماتا. 
.و تيتّمت مرتين.. و أختي رحلت.. و سامر تركته جريحا متألما.. و خالتي و عائلتها ظلوا بعيدين عني..
لم يبق لي إلا أنت..
أنت الدنيا في عيني..
أنا أريد أن أبقى معك، قريبة منك و تحت رعايتك و حبك ما حييت.. أينما كنت.. 
هنا أو في أي مكان في المجرّة.. فقط أبقني قربك.. و أشعرني باهتمامك و حبك..
" وليد .."
همست بصوت أجش... وليد أجابني مسرعا :
" نعم صغيرتي ؟ "
قلت :
" أنا.. أنا..."
و لم أتم، إذ أن أروى أقبلت الآن، تحمل أقداح الشاي...
" تفضلا.."
لم تكن لدي أدنى رغبة في احتساء الشاي ألا أنني فعلت من باب المجاملة..
أروى جلست على المقعد المجاور، قرب وليد...
تبادلا حديثا قصيرا، ثم قالت مخاطبة إياي :
" يمكنك استخدام غرفتي، و أنا سأنام مع أمي لحين ترتيب غرفة خاصة بك "
نظرت إلى وليد و قلت :
" و أنت ؟ "
قال :
" في غرفتي ذاتها "
هززت رأسي اعتراضا..
وليد قال :
" لا تخشي شيئا يا رغد.. المكان آمن هنا و موثوق كبيتنا تماما "
" لا ! لن أبقى وحدي هنا "
قال :
" يمكن لأروى البقاء معك في الغرفة.. "
قلت :
" إذن خذني لمكان آخر "
تبادل وليد و أروى النظرات، ثم نظر إلى المقعد الذي نجلس عليه، ثم قال :
" حسنا.. سأبات أنا على هذا.. داخل المنزل"
لم تعجبني الفكرة أيضا.. فنظرت إليه باعتراض و عدم اقتناع..
قال :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" هذه الليلة على الأقل.. ثم نجد حلا آخر"
فاستسلمت للأمر...
ذهبت أروى بعد ذلك لإعداد فراش لي في غرفتها... عندها قلت لوليد :
" وليد.. لا تبتعد عني أرجوك "
وليد نظر إلي بعطف و قال :
" لا تخشي شيئا صغيرتي.. أتظنين أنه، لو كان مكانا غير آمن، كنت تركتك تباتين فيه ؟ "
قلت :
" لكني أخاف.. أخاف كثيرا.. المكان غريب و الناس كذلك.. لا تبتعد عني "
كنت أقول ذلك و أنا متوترة.. و لما لحظ وليد حركة أصابعي المضطربة..
قال :
" اطمئني رغد.. و لسوف أبقي الباب مفتوحا "
ذهبنا أنا و وليد و أروى للتعرف على أرجاء المنزل و انتهينا إلى غرفة أروى..
غرفة بسيطة كسائر المنزل، لا تحوي شيئا مميزا ...
كان الفراش دافئا.. و جسدي متعبا ألا أن القلق لم يسمح لي بالنوم..
أروى نامت بسرعة.. أما أنا فتلاعبت بي الهواجس حتى بدأت أوصالي ترتعد خوفا..
ارتديت عباءتي.. و خرجت من الغرفة بحذر.. شققت طريقي بهدوء تام نحو المجلس.. 
كان الباب شبه مغلق، و وليد كان نائما على المقعد الكبير.. 
و بصيص خفيف من الضوء يتسلل إلى الغرفة عبر فتحة الباب.. و عبرها تسللت أنا أيضا إلى الداخل..
.و أوصدت الباب من بعدي !
لأنه طويل جدا، فإن قدميه الكبيرتين كانتا تبرزان من فوق ذراع المقعد..
أما ذراعاه فقد كانتا مرفوعتين فوق رأسه، إذ أن مساحة المقعد لا تكفي لضمهما على جانبيه !
مسكين وليد! لابد أن جسده غير مرتاح في نومته هذه البتة !
و مع ذلك كان يغط في نوم عميق... !
جلست أنا على المعقد الكبير الآخر... لبضع دقائق.. شاعرة بالأمان و الطمأنينة، و الدفء أيضا.. 
فقرب وليد يطيب لقلبي البقاء و لعضلاتي الاسترخاء و لعيني الإغماض..
استلقيت على المعقد.. و سمحت للنوم بالسيطرة علي.. بكل سهولة !
~ ~ ~ ~ ~
وضعت المنبه على المنضدة قرب المقعد، و نمت بعد أرق، لأنني كنت قلقا على رغد.. أفكر..
هل ستتقبل الحياة هنا..؟ هل ستألف الأوضاع و ترضى بها؟ هل سيسرّها العيش في منزل متواضع
و حال متوسطة، و هي ابنة العز و الدلال و الغنى ..؟؟
إن علي ّ أن أجد أكثر من أجل تحسين وضعي المالي و العام..فرغد لم تعتد حياة الفقر و الحاجة... 
و لا تستحق حياة كهذه...
استيقظت بسرعة على رنين المنبه المزعج...
كنت قد ضبطته لإيقاظي وقت الفجر لأصلي...
حينما جلست، لمحت شيئا يتحرك على المقعد الكبير الآخر و الموازي للمقعد الذي نمت عليه ..! 
و ذلك الشيء جلس أيضا
دققت النظر فيه ..أظنه خيال رغد! أو ربما هوسي بها جعلني أتهيأ خيالها في كل مكان !؟ 
في اليقظة و المنام !
قلت متسائلا :
" رغد ؟"
ذلك الشيء تكلم مصدرا صوتا ناعسا ، يشبه صوت رغد !
" نعم "
قلت :
" رغد صغيرتي ! أهذه أنت ؟؟ "
" نعم، أريد أن أنام "
و استلقت على المقعد مجددا !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

نهضت أنا عن مقعدي و وقفت أمدد أطرافي..
شاعرا بالإعياء ... إن هذا المقعد صغير
و لا يتسع لجسد رجل مثلي !
تقدمت نحوها
" رغد ! ما الذي تفعلينه هنا ؟ "
قالت و هي شبه نائمة :
" كنت خائفة "
" مم ؟ "
" من الأشباح "
ماذا !؟ أهي نائمة أم تهذي ؟؟
" أي أشباح ؟؟ "
جلست رغد فجأة و نظرت من حولها يمينا و شمالا... و هي تقول :
" أشباح؟؟ أين ؟ أين ؟ "
و يبدو أنها استفاقت أخيرا .. ثم نظرت إلي .. ثم قالت :
" وليد .. "
قلت :
" نعم.. "
قالت :
" نحن في منزل أروى أليس كذلك ؟ "
" نعم صغيرتي، هل كنت تحلمين ؟ "
أخذت تفرك عينيها...
قلت :
" لم أنت هنا ؟ "
قالت :
" لم أشعر بالطمأنينة هناك.. "
" لم صغيرتي؟ "
قالت و هي تنظر إلي برجاء :
" أريد أن أبقى معك .. المكان غريب علي.."
" ستعتادينه.. لا تقلقي "
" لكن يا وليد... "
هنا طرق الباب و سمعت صوت العم يناديني...
" وليد .. انهض بني ..الصلاة "
و كاد يفتح الباب، ألا أنه كان موصدا ! إنها رغد !
صغيرتي المجنونة !
أجبت :
" نعم عمي أنا مستيقظ "
قال :
" هيا إذن "
قالت رغد :
" إلى أين ؟ "
" إلى المسجد "
قالت معترضة :
" و تتركني وحدي ؟؟ سآتي معك "
كنت أعرف أنها ستقول ذلك !
ذهبت إلى الباب مسرعا و فتحته فرأيت العم إلياس يسير نحو المخرج... 
و كنا قد اعتدنا الذهاب للصلاة في المسجد المجاور سيرا على الأقدام...
قلت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" عمّي .. اذهب أنت سأصلي هنا "
تعجّب العم و قال :
" لم يا ولدي ؟ "
" أخبرك لا حقا.. تقبل الله منكم "
جعلت الباب شبه مغلق
و عدت إلى رغد التي بادرتني بالسؤال :
" الحمام قرب الغرفة أليس كذلك ؟ "
" بلى "
و همّت بالخروج قاصدة إياه ...
" انتظري رغد "
نظرت إلي باستغراب...
قلت :
" حتى يخرج العم ... "
و عدت أنظر من فتحة الباب حتى إذا ما غادر العم خارجا، فتحته 
و استدرت إلى رغد قائلا :
" تفضلي ... "
رغد سارت ببطء و هي تنظر إلى الأرض بخجل.. تنحيت أنا جانبا .. و لما صارت قربي .. 
رفعت رأسها إلي و قالت :
" أنا آسفة " ...
توترت، و لم يتجرأ لساني على النطق بشيء... فأخفيت نظري تحت الأرض.. 
منتظرا منها الخروج...
ألا أنها بقيت واقفة قربي هكذا لوهلة... و أنا شديد الحرج، ثم قالت :
" لكنك..أصبحت أبي الآن ! أليس كذلك ! "
رفعت نظري إليها بسرعة مندهشا، و ارتفع حاجباي تعجبا !
كانت تنظر إلي، و الآن.. ابتسامة مرسومة على شفتيها أستطيع أن أرى عذوبتها رغم الظلام...
قالت :
" بابا وليد ! "
و أسرعت خارجة من الغرفة ... تاركة إياي في ذهول و جنون !
إذا كانت ..هذه الفتاة.. اليتيمة المدللة.. الحبيبة الغالية.. ستعيش معي و تحت رعايتي أنا في بيت واحد..
فإنني و بدون أدنى شك.. سأفقد عقلي و أتحول خلال أيام، بل خلال ساعات.. 
إلى مجنون لم يخلق الله مثل جنونه جنونا...
و أنتم الشاهدون

---------------------

نهايه الحلقه الـ30
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ31

----------


## زهرة القلوب

الله يعطيك العافيه ساقي العطاشا 
تحياتي لك 
زهرة القلوب

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشكوره على المتابعه

الحلقةالواحدةوالثلاثون
~ ابتعدي عن حبيبي ~

رغم أنني كنت نعسى في البداية، ألا أن النوم خاصمني ذلك الصباح..
وليد جلس في الصالة يقرأ القرآن، و جلست أنا على مقربة أنصت إليه..
إلى أن عاد الرجل العجوز بعد طلوع الشمس.. فختم وليد قراءته و راح يتحدّث معه..
كانا يتحدثان بشأن المزرعة و ما سيفعلانه هذا اليوم.. 
و كنت أستمع إليهما ببلاهة ! فأنا لا أفقه كثيرا مما يذكرون !
وليد التفت إلى الآن و قال :
" سوف أخرج للمزرعة الآن، أتأتين معي ؟؟ "
وقفت من فوري و تقدّمت ناحيته.. قال متما عبارته السابقة ببطء :
" أم تفضلين العودة للنوم ؟ "
" سآتي معك.."
و خرجت معه إلى المزرعة..
الهواء كان باردا و كنت أرتدي العباءة فوق ملابس النوم، لذا شعرت بالبرودة تخترق عظامي
قال وليد :
" سنبدأ بجولة تفقدية "
حذائي كان عالي الكعب و لا يصلح للسير على الرمال
لذلك طلب مني وليد ارتداء أحد الأحذية المطاطية الموجودة عند مدخل المنزل...
سرنا في اتجاه شروق الشمس.. و كم كان منظرا جميلا لم أر مثله منذ زمن...
الرياح كانت في مواجهتنا، تغزو أنفي رغما عني ، و تزيد من شعوري بالبرد..
أخذت أفرك يدي بتكرار.. أما وليد فكان يسير بثبات في وجه الريح ، و لا يبدو على جسمه أنه يتأثر بها !
كالجبل تماما !
قال لي:
" الجو بارد.. أتفضلين العودة للمنزل ؟ "
" ماذا عنك ؟ "
قال :
" سأبدأ حرث منطقة معينة هنا، سنقوم بزرع بذور حولية جديدة فيها.. "
و أشار إلى المنطقة المقصودة...
قلت :
" أنت تحرثها ؟؟ "
و يبدو أن سؤالي هذا ضايقه أو أحرجه.. نظر إلي برهة صامتا ثم قال و هو يحدّق في تلك المنطقة :
" نعم أنا يا رغد.. فهذا هو عملي هنا.. و من هذا العمل أعيش و أعيل نفسي.. و صغيرتي .."
ثم التفت إلي و قال :
" فهل يصيبك هذا بخيبة أمل أو .. اشمئزاز ؟ "
قلت بسرعة :
" لا ! لم أٌقصد ذلك.. "
" إذن ؟ "
" تعرف يا وليد.. فخلال التسع سنين الماضية كنت أعتقد أنك... "
و بترت جملتي.. فقد أحسست أن هذا يؤلمه.. و إذا تألم وليد قلبي فأنا أموت ..
قلت :
" لكن ، ألا يمكنك مواصلة الدراسة الآن ؟؟ "
قال :
" إنني أدرس الآن في معهد محلي
و إن تخرجت منه بشهادة معتبرة فستكون لدي فرص أفضل للعمل 
لكن إلى ذلك الوقت سأظل مزارعا "
لم يعجبني ذلك، فأنا لا أريد لوليد أن يغمر يديه في التراب ..
بل أن يعلو السحابلكني لم أشأ إحراجه، فقلت :
" أتمنى لك التوفيق "
ابتسم وليد ابتسامة رضا، و تابعنا الطريق...
بقيت أراقبه و هو يعمل، تارة شاعره بإعجاب به ، و تارة شاعرة بشفقة عليه 
و تارة بغضب من الأقدار التي أوصلت ابن عمّي إلى هذا المستوى..
ليتني أستطيع منحه ثمان سنين من عمري، تعويضا عما خسر..
بل ليتني أهديه عمري كله.. و كل ما أملك..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحماس الذي تملكني أثناء مراقبة وليد ، و الحرارة التي تنبعث من جسده و هو يعمل بجهد
و من صدره و هو يتنفس بعمق، و من عينيه و هو ينظر إلي
كل هذه تجمعت معا متحدة مع أشعة الشمس التي ترتفع في السماء
و أكسبتني دفئا و حيوية لا نظير لهما !...
بعد فترة ، أقبلت أروى..
و الآن، لست فقط أشعر بالدفء ، بل و بالاشتعال ، و الاحتراق أيضا ...
" صباح الخير رغد ! نهضت باكرة ! "
باكرة جدا ! كم تبدين حيوية و نشطة بعد نوم هانىء ! أنا لم أنم كما ينبغي ..
قلت :
" صباح الخير"
وليد كان موليا ظهره إلينا هذه اللحظة ، رفعت أروى صوتها 
و كذلك يدها و هتفت و هي تلوّح :
" صباح الخير يا وليد "
وليد استدار و نظر إليها و رد التحية...
هتفت :
" تعال ، فقد أعددنا الفطور "
قال :
" حسنا ، أمهليني دقيقتين اثنتين "
و أتم ما كان يقوم به ...
أروى التفت إلي و قالت :
" أعددت فطورا مميزا من أجلك ! آمل أن يعجبك طهو يدي !
الجميع يصفني بالطاهية الماهرة ، و وليد يعشق أطباقي ! "
وليد ماذا ؟
يعشق أطباقها ؟؟ يا للمغرورة !
قلت :
" وليد يعشق أطباق والدتي فهي لا تقارن بشيء ! "
أروى قالت :
" رحمها الله "
و تذكرت أنه لم يعد لدي والدة ! و لم يعد بإمكان وليد تذوّق تلك الطبخات اللذيذة التي يلتهمها عن آخرها...
ضاق صدري لهذه الذكرى.. و أحنيت رأسي إلى الأسفل بحزن..
أورى لاحظت ذلك فقالت :
" آسفة.. "
لم أتجاوب معها... ، قالت :
" كم كنت متشوقة للتعرف إليها فقد حدّثني وليد عنها كثيرا.. 
و كان ينتظر عودتها بفارغ الصبر .. "
رفعت نظري الآن إليها، ليس الحزن هو البادي على وجهي بل الغيظ !
لماذا تتحدّث عن وليد أمامي ؟؟ و لماذا يتحدّث إليها وليد عن أمي ؟
أو عن أي شيء آخر في الدنيا ؟؟ هذه الدخيلة لا تمت إلينا بصلة 
و لا أريد لمواضيعنا أن تذكر على مسمع منها ...
وليد كان يمشي مقبلا نحونا.. و حين وصل
شبكت أروى ذراعها اليمنى بذراعه اليسرى و هي تبتسم بسرور ...
وقفت أنا أنظر إليهما بغيظ و تحذير ! ما لم تفرقا ذراعيكما عن بعض فسأقطعهما !
لم يفهما تحذيري، بل سارا جنبا إلى جنب على هذا الوضع..
سرت أنا إلى الجانب الأيمن من وليد... و سرنا و نحن ندوس على ظلالنا..
و التي يظهر فيها جليا تشابك ذراعيهما ..
حسنا ! من تظن هذه نفسها ؟ وليد ابن عمّي أنا و ولي أمري أنا!
و بدون تفكير، رفعت أنا ذراعي و أمسكت بذراع وليد اليمني بنفس الطريقة 
و بكل تحدي !
وليد نظر إلي بسرعة و بنفس السرعة أضاع أنظاره في الرمال التي نسير فوقها... 
و بدا وجهه محمرا ! لكنه لم يسحب ذراعه مني ..
تابعنا السير و أنا أراقب الظل أمامي... و لم أترك يده حتّى فعلت هي ذلك... !
صحيح أن الفطور كان شهيا ألا أنني أصبت بعسر هضم من مشاهدة العلاقة الحميمة 
بين وليد و أروى.. كانا يجلسان متقابلين، و تجلس أم أروى على رأس المائدة
و أنا إلى جانب وليد، أما العجوز فلم يكن معنا بطبيعة الحال...
لا أريد منهما أن يجلسا متقابلين، و لا متجاورين، و لا في نفس المنزل
و لا حتى نفس الكوكب..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

فيما بعد، عاد وليد للعمل في المزرعة و أروى تشاركه ، و أنا أتفرّج عليهما بغضب.. و أحاول الإنصات جيدا لكل ما يقولان..
أراد وليد بعد ذلك الذهاب إلى مكان ما لإحضار بعض الأشياء
و سألني إن كنت أرغب في مرافقته، أجبت بسرعة :
" طبعا سأذهب معك ! هل ستتركني وحدي ؟؟"
أتذكرون سيارة الحوض الزرقاء التي ركبتها ذات يوم، للذهاب إلى المستوصف ؟
إنها هي.. نفس السيارة التي يحتاجها وليد في مشواره. 
فيما كنا نقترب منها أقبلت أروى مرتدية عباءتها و وشاحها الملون، قائلة :
" أوصلني للسوق سأشتري بعض الحاجيات "
و اقتربت من الباب و فتحته، فسار وليد نحو باب المقود.. 
و قبل أن ترفع أروى رجلها إلى العتبة، أسرعت أنا و ركبت السيارة لأجلس فاصلا بينهما! 
هذا ابن عمي أنا.. و أنا الأقرب إليه من كل بنات حواء ، و أبناء آدم أيضا ... أليس كذلك ؟؟
و من السوق اشتريت أنا أيضا بعض الأشياء، من ضمنها عدّة للرسم 
فالمزرعة و مناظرها البديعة أعجبتني كثيرا .. 
و لسوف أقضي صباح الغد في رسم مناظر خلابة منها ، عوضا عن مراقبة وليد و هو يعمل...
عندما عدنا ، وجدنا ترتيب أثاث الصالة قد تغيّر، لقد قام العجوز
و أخته بنقل المقاعد من المجلس إلى الصالة، و نقل سرير وليد من الغرفة الخارجية إلى المجلس !
استغرب.. أي قوّة يملك هذا العجوز ليحرك هذه الأثقال !
ما شاء الله !
قالت أم أروى :
" ها قد أصبحت لديك غرفة داخلية يا وليد.. هل تحس بالاطمئنان على ابنة عمّك الآن ؟؟ "
وليد ابتسم، و وجهه متورد .. و شكر الاثنين .. ثم التفت إلي و قال :
كنت أقف إلى جواره .. رفعت رأسي و همست في أذنه :
" لكن ابق الباب مفتوحا "
وليد ابتسم، و قال :
" حاضر "
همست :
" و اطلب منهم إعادة أحد المقعدين الكبيرين للداخل، أو قم أنت بذلك "
وليد تعجّب و قال :
" لم ؟ "
قلت :
" احتياط ! ربما تظهر الأشباح ثانية "
ضحك وليد، و البقية أخذوا ينظرون إليه باستغراب !
قال :
" حاضر ! "
قلت هامسة :
" قبل الليل "
قال :
" حاضر سيدتي ! كما تأمرين .."
و حين يقول وليد قلبي ذلك.. فأنا أشعر بدغدغة ناعمة تسري في جسدي ابتداء من باطن قدمي ّ و حتى رموش عيني ّ !
و من أطراف تلك الرموش ألقيت بنظرة حادة على أروى و أنا أخاطبها في رأسي :
" أرأيت ِ ؟ ستعرفين من تكون رغد بالنسبة لوليد.. و لن أكون رغد ما لم أزيحك عن طريقي ! "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
مضت الأيام هادئة و مستقرة ، و انشغالي بالعمل جعلني أتناسى وفاة والدي ّ 
و الحزن الذي خلّفه...
بصعوبة تمكنت من إقناع رغد بالبقاء في المزرعة أثناء غيابي كل يوم في فترة الدراسة.. 
و لأنها كانت فترة صباحية، و لخمسة أيام في الأسبوع، فإننا لم نعد نلتقي إلا عند الظهيرة...
و أثناء عملي في الحقل، تقوم هي بمراقبتي أو برسم بعض اللوحات.. 
بينما أروى تساعدني أو تساعد أمها في شؤون المنزل..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أنا كنت أقوم بعمل مضاعف و بأقصى ما أمكنني ، و لساعات أطول.. 
و رسمت بعض الخطط لتطوير المزرعة و الاستعانة ببعض العماّل الثابتين..
رغد بدأت تتأقلم مع العائلة و تشعر بالانتماء إليها بعد فترة من الزمن.. 
و صارت تساهم في بعض أعمال المنزل البسيطة، و التي لم أكن أنا أريد تحميلها عبئها
لولا أن الظروف قضت بذلك..
تعذّر علينا زيارة سامر نهاية الأسبوع الأول، ألا أننا زرناه في الأسبوع التالي، و في الواقع.. 
خرجت من تلك الزيارة متضايقا لما أثارته في قلبي من الذكرى الأليمة .. ذكرى والدي ّ..
سامر لم يبد أنه خرج من الأزمة بعد.. بل كان غارقا في الحزن.. 
و حتى زيارتنا له لم تحرز تقدما معه..
أما دانة ، فاتصلت بها مرات ثلاث خلال الأسبوعين
و أعطتني الانطباع بأنها امتصت الصدمة و في طور النقاهة.. 
عدا عن ذلك ، فهي سعيدة و مرتاحة مع زوجها و عائلته في تلك البلد..
أوضاع بلادنا لم تتحسن، بل بقيت بين كر و فر..مد و جزر.. أمدا طويلا..
الشيء الذي بدأ يقلقني هو الملاحظة التي أبدتها لي أروى إذ قالت :
" يبدو أن رغد تعاني اضطرابا نفسيا يا وليد.. إنها لا تنام بسهولة.. 
بل تبقى لما لا يقل عن الساعة تتقلب في الفراش، و أحيانا تجلس.. 
و تنهض.. و تذرع الغرفة جيئة و ذهابا في توتر.. و في أحيان أخرى، أسمعها تتحدّث أثناء النوم..
أو تصحو و تبكي و تنادي أمها ! أعتقد أن وفاة والدتها قد أثرت عليها كثيرا .. "
سألتها يومها :
" هل يتكرر ذلك كثيرا ؟؟ "
" تقريبا كل ليلة ! كما و أنها تصر على إبقاء مصباح النوم مضاء ً 
بينما أنزعج أنا من النوم مع وجود النور ! "
هذه الأمور لاحظتها أروى التي تشارك رغد في الغرفة
و التي يبدو أنها تعاني منها منذ فترة دون أن يلحظها أحد...
و هذه الأمور جعلتني أقلق بشأنها.. و أفكر في طريقة تجعلها تنام بطمأنينة و نوما هادئا.. 
و هداني الله إلى هذه الفكرة...
عندما كانت صغيرة ، رغد كانت تعشق سماع القصص.. 
و تطالبني بها كل ليلة حتى تنام بهدوء و قرّة عين..
و لأنها كبرت الآن، فلم يعد هناك مجال لتك القصص! و لكن.. 
لدينا كتاب هو أجل و أعظم من أي كتاب، و بذكر ما فيه تطمئن القلوب.. إنه القرآن.
في كل ليلةقبيل نومهما أبقى مع رغد و أروى في غرفتهما و أتلو ما تيسر من آيات الذكر الحكيم ..
و تظل رغد منصتة إلي، إلى أن يغلبها النعاس فتنام بهدوء و سكينة..
في إحدى الليالي، و بعدما نامت رغد، خرجنا أنا و أروى من الغرفة ..
لم نكن نشعر بالنعاس وقتها، فطلبت مني أروى القيام بجولة قصيرة معها في المزرعة ..
" لكن.. رغد تمانع خروجي و هي بالداخل، أو دخولي و هي بالخارج.. "
" لكنها نائمة الآن "
" نعم و لكن .. "
" هيا يا وليد ! إننا لم نتحدّث مع بعضنا منذ حضورها ! لم تفارقك ساعة واحدة إلا للنوم ! "
استأت من كلام أروى و قلت :
" أرجو ألا يكون وجودها قد أزعجك بشيء ؟ "
" لا لا ، لا تسىء فهمي، أقصد أنني أريد التحدث معك حديثا خاصا بنا أنا و أنت ! كأي خطيبين.. "
و أمسكت بيدي و حثّتني على السير معها إلى الخارج...
حديثنا كان في بعض شؤوننا الخاصة.. و كانت أروى تتكلم بسرور .. 
بل كانت في قمّة السعادة.. و أخذنا الحديث لساعة من الزمن..
فجأة ، سمعت صوت رغد يناديني ...
" وليــــــــــد "
سحبت يدي من يد أروى و ركضت مسرعا نحو المنزل ...
رغد كانت تقف في الساحة الأمامية تتلفت يمنة و يسرة..
" أنا هنا رغد "
و لوّحت بيدي، و أنا راكض باتجاهها...
لما رأتني رغد... وضعت يدها على صدرها و تنهدّت بقوة...
و حين صرت أمامها مباشرة، أمكنني رؤية علامات الفزع على وجهها و الذعر المنطلق من عينيها...
" صغيرتي ماذا حصل ؟؟ "
" إلى أين ذهبت ؟؟ "
" هنا في المزرعة، أتمشى قليلا "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و ظهرت الآن أروى فألقت عليها رغد نظرة .. ثم نظرت إلي .. 
و بدأت تعبيرات وجهها تتغير حتى صارت إلى الحزن و البكاء ..
" صغيرتي ما بك ؟ "
قالت رغد فجأة :
" إذن هذا ما تفعله ؟ تتركني أنام وحدي و تخرج للتنزه مع خطيبتك ؟؟ "
فوجئت بقولها ، أردت أن أوضّح لها أنها المرة الأولى التي نخرج فيها ..
لم تعطني المجال، بل قال و هي مجهشة بكاء:
" إذا لم تكن متفرغا لرعايتي فارسلني إلى خالتي..
إذا كنت ُ عبئا يعوق دون تنزّهك مع خطيبتك فخذني لبيت خالتي و تخلّص منّي "
و انفجرت بكاء ً...
لم استوعب كلامها أول الأمر..
قلت مذهولا :
" رغد ! ما الذي تقولينه !؟ "
قالت :
" كنت أعرف أنها نهايتي.. ضعت ُ بعد والدي ّ .. لماذا ذهبا و تركاني؟
لمن تركتماني يا أمي و يا أبي ؟ يا لهواني على الناس أجمعين .. 
خذني يا رب إليهما.. خذني يا رب إليهما "
لم أتحمّل سماعها تدعو على نفسها هكذا .. صرخت :
" كفى يا رغد أرجوك.. ماذا حصل لكل هذا ؟؟ "
" و تسأل ؟؟ "
" فقط لأنني خرجت من المنزل و أنت بداخله ؟ "
قالت أروى :
" أنا من طلب منه ذلك، لم أكن أتوقع أن يضايقك الأمر لهذا الحد "
رغد نظرت إلى أروى نظرة غضب و صرخت :
" اسكتي أنت ِ "
قالت أروى :
" أنا آسفة "
لكن رغد عادت تصرخ :
" قلت اسكتي أنت.. ألا تسمعين ؟؟ "
أروى شعرت بالحرج، فغادرت الساحة عائدة إلى المنزل...
لم يكن تصرفا لائقا.. و أعرف أنه ليس بالوقت المناسب لأعاتب رغد عليه.. لكنني قلت :
" إنها قلقة بشأنك "
و يبدو أنها لم تكن الجملة المناسبة, لأن وجه رغد ازداد غضبا ، و قالت بحدّة :
" هل تخشى على مشاعرها لهذا الحد ؟ إذن هيا اذهب و طيّب خاطرها .. 
و دعني أنا أناجي الميتين، فلربما سمعاني و أحسا بهواني و ضياعي بعدهما 
و خرجا من قبريهما و أتيا إلي..
و أخذاني معهما .. و أرحتك مني "
و مرّة أخرى تدعو على نفسها بالموت أمامي .. قلت بحدّة :
" كفى يا رغد كفى.. "
رغد صرخت :
" لا تصرخ بوجهي "
" أنت تثيرين جنوني.. كيف تدعين على نفسك و أمامي ؟؟ "
و عوضا عن التراجع ، رفعت بصرها و يديها إلى السماء و راحت تهتف بصوت عال :
" يا رب خذني إليهما.. يا رب خذني إليهما .. يا رب خذني إليهما "
ثم جثت على الأرض و صارت تبكي بقوة و مرارة... مخفية وجهها خلف يديها
لم أعرف لم كل ذلك.. ألا أنني لم أحتمل.. هويت إلى جانبها، و ناديتها بلطف ، و لم تجبني...
أبعدت ُ يديها عن وجهها و قلت بعطف :
" كفى أرجوك.. "
نظرت إلي ّ نظرة لم أفهم طلاسمها... 
مددت يدي و مسحت على رأسها من فوق الحجاب، و قلت :
" أنا آسف يا صغيرتي.. أعدك بألا أخرج من المنزل ما دمت ِ فيه دون علمك و رضاك.. "
لم يتوقف سيل الدموع..
قلت

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" أرجوك رغد.. لا تجعلي المزيد من اللآليء تضيع هباء ً .. آسف و لن أكررها ثانية .. "
تحدّثت أخيرا و قالت :
" و إن طلبت منك الشقراء ذلك ؟ "
قلت :
" لا تهتمي.. "
قالت :
" وليد .. أنا أرى كوابيس مفزعة.. أمي.. أبي.. الحرب.. النار .. الحريق.. الجمر.. عمّار..
كلهم يعبثون بأحلامي.. لا أحد ليشعرني بالأمان.. سأموت من الخوف ذات ليلة.. 
سيتوقف قلبي و أموت فزعا.. و لا أحد قربي.. "
جذبتها إلي بسرعة، و أمسكتها بقوّة.. كحصن منيع يعوق أي نسمة عابرة من أذيتها...
" أعوذ بالله.. بعد ألف شر و شر يا عزيزتي.. لا تذكري الموت ثانية أرجوك يا رغد..
رأيت منه ما يكفي.. حاشاك أيتها الغالية "
نعم، رأيت من الموت ما يكفي.. ابتداءً بعمّار.. و مرورا بنديم و رفقاء السجن.. 
و عبورا على المدينة المدمّرة .. و انتهاء ً بوالدي ّ الحبيبين...
أبعدتها و قلت :
" أنا آسف، سامحيني هذه المرّة .."
رغد مسحت بقايا الدموع .. و قالت :
" لقد قلت مترا ، ألم تقل ذلك ؟ "
نظرت إليها بتعجّب.. و عدم فهم !
" أي متر ؟ "
قالت :
" هذا الذي ستفقأ عينيك إذا ما ازداد طوله فيما بيننا"
و تذكّرت حينها الجملة التي قلتها قبل أسابيع ، في آخر يوم لنا في شقة سامر قبل الرحيل !
و الآن ماذا ؟؟
رغد تمد يدها اليمنى ، و قد أبرزت إصبعيها السبابة و الوسطى ، و ثنت الأصابع الأخرى
و تحرّكها بسرعة نحو وجهي و توقفها أمام عيني مباشرة ، و تقول :
" أ أفقأهما لك الآن ؟؟ "
قلت لكم.. ستصيبني هذه الفتاة.. بالجنون !
~ ~ ~ ~ ~
هذه كانت البداية، أول شحنة متوترة بيني و بين الدخيلة الشقراء...
لكن الأمور بدأت تضطرب شيئا فشيئا.. و دائرة المشاحنات فيما بيننا آخذة بالتوسع... 
حتى استرعت اهتمام الجميع...
لم أكن أسمح لهما بالبقاء بمفرديهما إلا نادرا و لأوقات قصيرة..
فأنا جزء تابع من وليد و أذهب معه حيثما يذهب.. و خصوصا إذا كانت الشقراء معه..
وليد هو ابن عمي أنا... نعم أنا...
في أحد الأيام، و كان يوم أربعاء، و كنا في الحقل، وليد و أروى يعملان، و أنا أراقبهما
و الوقت كان المغرب.. إذا بي أسمع من يناديني من خلفي، و ألتفت فإذا به سامر !
كنا نزور سامر مرة كل أسبوع أو أسبوعين
و كان يفترض أن نذهب إليه غدا ألا أنه فاجأني بحضوره !
" سامر ! "
سامر فتح ذراعيه و هو يبتسم.. فابتسمت أنا و عانقته عناقا خفيفا...قصيرا باردا من ناحيتي..
" إنها مفاجأة ! كيف حالك ؟ "
" بخير.. هكذا أكون عندما أراك "
تجاهلت عبارته هذه ، و قلت :
" لم تعلمنا بقدومك ! كنا سنوافيك غدا "
" أحببت أن أزور المكان الذي فيه تعيشين و أرى أحوالك هنا "
ابتسمت و قلت :
" الحمد لله بخير "
قال و قد علاه الجد و القلق :
" هل أنت مرتاحة هنا ؟ "
قلت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" نعم .. طبعا "
و لا أدري إن كان ردي هذا أراحه أم أزعجه ، لأن التعبيرات التي كست وجهه كانت غريبة و غامضة ...
سمعنا الآن صوت ضحكات قادمة من ناحية وليد و أروى، و الذين كانا وسط الحقل، فالتفتنا إليهما..
شعرت أنا بالغيظ، و لا شعوريا قلت :
" تبا "
ثم انتبهت إلى أن سامر يقف قربي...
خجلت من نفسي، و لأبدد الخجل رحت أنادي :
" وليـــــــد، تعال... حضر سامر "
التفت وليد إلينا، و لما رأى سامر تهلل وجهه
و ترك المعول من يده و جاء مسرعا ، و صافحه و عانقه ...
أروى أيضا جاءت ، و هي تضبط وشاحها الملوّن حول رأسها ...
لم تكن أروى تخرج من المنزل إلا محجبة.. 
حتى أثناء العمل الشاق في المزرعة ! لكنها في الداخل، تتصرف بحرية و ترتدي ما تشاء و تتزين كيفما تشاء.. 
و يزداد حنقي كلما رأيتها تفعل ذلك، فيما أنا ملفوفة بالسواد من رأسي إلى قدمي كإصبع بسكويت مغطى بالشيكولا !
حالما صارت قربنا ألقت التحية على سامر
ثم ذهبنا نحن الأربعة إلى المقاعد الموجودة حول طاولة على مقربة 
و جلسنا سوية نتبادل الأحاديث...
أنا عملت هذه الساعة كبرج مراقبة ، أراقب الجميع ابتداء من أروى الحسناء
و انتهاء بسامر المشوّه ! 
كل حركة، كل كلمة ، أو حتى كحة تصدر من أي من الثلاثة ألتقطها بعيني و أذني و قلبي أيضا... 
و أستطيع أن أخبركم، بأن أروى كانت مسرورة، و وليد فرح جدا، و سامر.. 
حزين و مكتئب ، رغم كل الضحكات و الابتسامات التي يتبادلونها...
أروى، حسابي معها سأصفيه لاحقا، الآن ..
سأنصب جل اهتمامي على سامر إذ أن حدسي ينبئني بأنه يخفي شيئا.. 
شيئا يجعل صدره متكدرا كما هو واضح أمام عيني ...
وجود سامر اعتبر مناسبة تستحق الاحتفال ! و لذا 
صنعت أروى و أمها أطعمة خاصة من أجله على العشاء، و لأنني لا أجيد الطهو
و لا أجيد أعمال المزرعة، كما لا أجيد أعمال المنزل، و واقعا لا أجيد شيئا غير الرسم
فقد ساعدت فقط في الأكل، و تنظيف بعض الصحون !
ألحت العائلة على سامر لقضاء الليلة معنا، رغم اعتراضه ألا أن إصرارنا أحرجه فقبل أخيرا...
و تعرفون أين سينام !
طبعا في الغرفة الخارجية تلك !
بعد العشاء، اقترحت أروى أن نذهب جميعا للتنزه عند الكورنيش ... 
بالنسبة لي كانت فكرة جميلة، فأيدتها
ألا أنني ندمت على ذلك حينما وجدتها أروى فرصة ذهبية للاختلاء بوليد بعيدا عني
ذهبا يسيران معا، و تركاني و سامر وحدنا...
الأمر في أعين الجميع يبدو طبيعيا.. إذ أنهما خطيبان، و نحن خطيبان
ألا أنني اشتططت غضبا و صرت أراقبهما بعين ملؤها الشرر ...
سامر كان يتحدّث معي، ألا أنني لم أكن مركّزة معه، بل على ذينك اللئيمين..
و سوف ترى أروى ما سأفعل انتقاما لهذه اللحظات...
" هل تسمعينني ؟؟ "
التفت إلى سامر.. فوجدته يحدّق بي بحزن .. لم أكن قد انتبهت لآخر جملة قالها قلت :
" عفوا.. ماذا قلت سامر ؟ "
سامر رمقني بنظرة ذات معنى ، شديدة الكآبة ثم قال :
" لا، لا شيء"
" أرجوك سامر..أعد ما قلت فقد كنت..."
أتم هو الجملة :
" كنت ِ تراقبينهما بشغف "
خجلت من نفسي، و نظرت إلى البساط الذي كنا نجلس فوقه..
سامر قال :
" ألا زلت ِ تفكرين به ؟ "
تسارعت ضربات قلبي و توترت، و لم أجرؤ على رفع بصري إليه كما لم أقدر على التفوه بأي كلمة...
قال سامر :
" تؤذين نفسك يا رغد، و تهذرين مشاعرك... ألا ترين أنه رجل مرتبط و لديه زوجة.. 
و زوجة حسناء تغنيه عن التفكير بأي امرأة أخرى "
بانفعال و بدون تفكير قلت بسرعة :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" و هل يجب أن تكون المرأة بكل هذا القدر من الجمال حتى يلتفت إليها ؟
أنا لست أقل منها جمالا لهذا الحد.. فهل يجب أن أصبغ شعري و أضع عدسات زرقاء
و ألوّن وجهي حتى أنال إعجابه ؟؟ "
و انتبهت لخطورة ما قلت ، بعد فوات الأوان ...
سامر أخذ ينظر إلي بألم.. نعم بألم.. 
إن بسبب تجاهلي له و اهتمامي بوليد
أو بسبب المرارة التي يراها منبعثة من صدري و أنا أراقبهما في حسرة...
لكن عطفه علي غلب عطفه على نفسه، فقال مواسيا :
" ليس الأمر كذلك، لا أظن وليد خطبها من أجل جمالها.. 
بل ربما لأنه يعمل هنا و أراد توثيق علاقته بأصحاب المزرعة... "
التفت إليهما، و نظرت و أنا أضيق فتحة عيني و أعض على أسناني :
" أو ربما... "
و تابعت :
" لأنه يحبها "
و هذه الفكرة تجعلني أصاب بالجنون، و أتحوّل إلى لبؤة تريد الانقضاض على القطط الجميلة الملونة.. الناعمة الشقراء.. 
و نتف وبرها شعرة شعرة، و تمزيق أعضائها بمخالبها و أسنانها الحادة، قطعة قطعة...
سامر قال :
" أ تريدين أن أتحدث معه ؟ "
التفت إليه بسرعة و أنا مندهشة ، و قلت :
" ماذا ؟؟ "
نظر إلي نظرة تأكيد... فقلت مسرعة :
" لا ! كلا ، كلا "
فلم يكن ينقصني إلا أن يتدخل سامر ليلفت انتباه وليد إلي !
قال :
" ما الجدوى إذن.. في صرف مشاعرك عليه.. إن كان سيتزوّج من أخرى ؟ "
قلت بحدة :
" لن يتزوّج منها "
سامر شعر بالقلق ، و نظر إلي بحيرة و خوف ، و قال :
" كيف ؟ "
قلت بتحد ٍ:
" لن أسمح لأي امرأة بالزواج من وليد.. أبدا "
سامر قال :
" رغد ! "
" مهما كانت "
" الأمر ليس متروكا لسماحك من عدمه ! ليس حسبما ترغبين أنت ! "
وقفت بعصبية ، و قلت بحدة و انفعال :
" بل حسبما أريد أنا.. فوليد ابن عمّي أنا.. و هو لي أنا.. و سوف لن يتخلّى عنّي.. 
و إن حاولت أي امرأة سرقته مني فسوف أشوه وجهها..
و إن حاول هو التخلّص منّي فسوف أفقأ عينيه ! "
اعتقد أنني بالغت في التعبير عن مشاعري المكبوتة
خصوصا أمام سامر الذي أدرك تماما أنه يعشقني بهوس...
التفت إليه شاعرة بالندم على تهوّري ، فرأيت آثار الصدمة المؤلمة مرسومة على وجهه..
تزيده كآبة فوق كآبة..
ما كان علي التفوّه بما تفوّهت به على مسمع منه... لكن.. لمن أعبّر عن مشاعري؟؟
لم يعد لدي شخص مقرب صديق أتحدّث معه... فدانة رحلت، و نهلة بعيدة ، و أمي... 
في عالم الأموات...
لمن أبث همومي و أعبر عما يختلج صدري من مشاعر ثائرة
و أنا أرى وليد قلبي يلهو مع تلك الحسناء الدخيلة.. و أعيش علاقتهما لحظة بعد أخرى ..؟؟
قلت ، محاولة تبديد أثر تهديدي الجنوني ذاك :
" دعنا نمشي بمحاذاة البحر نحن أيضا "
و مشينا سوية، في الاتجاه الآخر مبتعدين عن الثنائي المزعج !
سمحت لنفسي بالهدوء، و أجّلت انفعالي لما بعد، فهي لحظات جميلة لا تستحق الإهمال.. 
الجو لطيف، يداعب الوجوه ، و أمواج البحر رائعة .. تدغدغ الأقدام..
و صوت البحر عذب، يطرب الآذان.. فترقص القلوب مبتهجة و فرحة ..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وقفت أتأمل جمال الكون.. و طبيعته الخلابة، و بديع صنع الله
متحاشية قدر الإمكان النظر في أي شيء يعكر صفو هذه اللحظة، خصوصا وجوه البشر
و بالأخص من النوع ذوي الأنوف المعقوفة، أو العيون الزرقاء !
أمضينا وقتا، سأعترف بأنه كان ممتعا ، مع الكثير من الشوائب !
و كانت الساعة قد تجاوزت الواحدة و النصف ليلا حين قررنا العودة إلى المزرعة..
وليد يقود سيارته و سامر إلى جانبه، و أنا خلفه ، و الحسناء إلى جانبي.. 
أكاد أعصب عينيها بعصابة سوداء داكنة سميكة جدا، لأمنعها من النظر إلى وليد عبر المرآة !
في اليوم التالي، لم يعمل وليد في المزرعة إلا لوقت قصير، و قضى بقية النهار معنا ..
و في العصر، قبيل مغادرة سامر، خرجنا جميعا إلى المزرعة نتجول مثنى مثنى !
و ليد و الحسناء في المقدمة، نتبعهما أنا و سامر على بعد عدة أمتار، يتبعنا العجوز 
و أم أروى على مبعدة... و سيري خلفهما جعلني أعود لممارسة جولات عيني الاستطلاعية
بل التدقيقية التفتيشية على أقل حركة تصدر من أي منهما...
عادت البغيضة لتشبيك ذراعيهما ببعضهما البعض !
يا إلهي ! هل أركض نحوهما و أقف جدارا بينهما؟
قلت مخاطبة سامر :
" دعنا نسرع "
قال متعجبا :
" لم ؟ "
اخترعت أي سبب ، و لا سبب !
" أريد أن أعطي شيئا لأروى "
" أي شيء ؟؟ "
نظرت من حولي، فوجدت مجموعة من الزهور الجميلة الملونة، أسرعت باقتطاف بعضها و قلت :
" هذه ، فهي ملونة مثلها و تصلح طوقا على شعرها الذهبي ! "
و ناديتها مباشرة !
التفت كل من وليد و أروى استجابة لندائي
فحثثت السير إليهما حتى إذا ما بلغتهما قلت و أنا أرسم ابتسامة مفتعلة على شفتي :
" انظري يا أروى ! هذه الورود تشبهك ! "
أروى بدت مستغربة من مقولتي، ثم ابتسمت و شكرتني بعفوية !
قلت :
" اصنعي منها تاجا لشعرك ! ستبدين لوحة مذهلة ! "
أورى ابتسمت ثانية، و كررت شكرها و إن علاها بعض الشك !
التفت إلى وليد و قلت :
" أليس كذلك يا وليد ؟؟ "
وليد قال :
" بلى ، بالتأكيد "
بالتأكيد ؟؟ بالتأكيد يا وليد ؟؟
أنا بالتأكيد سأفقأ عينيك !
أخذت أورى بعض الورود، و تركت في يدي البعض الآخر...ثم استدارا ليتابعا طريقهما...
وقفت أنا على الجمر المتقد.. ازداد اشتعالا و احتراقا.. 
و أرمقهما بنظرات حادة خطره و هما يبتعدان... 
و ربما ذبلت الورود التي في يدي من شدة حرارتي !
شعرت بشيء يلمس كتفي فاستدرت بسرعة ، كان سامر...
سامر أوقف يده معلقة في الهواء.. لا أعرف لماذا ؟ ربما لأنها احترقت من ملامستي ؟؟
لكني لمحت عينيه تركزان في الساعة...
قال :
" يجب أن أذهب الآن.."
أعدت النظر إليهما ، ثم إليه.. ثم إلى الثنائي الأخير الذي يقترب منا، العجوز و أخته...
ثم عدت أنظر إلى سامر :
" الآن ؟ "
" نعم ، قبل حلول الظلام "
نظرت بيأس نحو الورود التي بين يدي.. و لأنها أصبحت تمثّل أروى في نظري
فكدت أرميها و أدوسها من الغيظ.. إلا أن سامر أخذها من بين أصابعي و قال :
" هذه تصلح لك أنت ِ .. أنت فقط "
رفعت بصري إليه و أبديت استيائي من جملته، و لما رأى هو ذلك قال :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" أو ربما لي أنا ! لمعادلة قبح وجهي ! سأحتفظ بها ذكرى "
ابتسمت.. لطالما كان سامر خفيف الظل ، ألا أنه في الفترة الأخيرة، بعد كل الذي حصل معنا
تغير كثيرا !
قلت :
" أنت لست قبيحا يا سامر! هذه الندبة لا تؤثر عليك مطلقا! إنها أجمل من هذه الورود "
ابتسم سامر بامتنان:
" شكرا ! "
عدت أنا فألقيت نظرة على الثنائي المزعج اللئيم، ثم نظرت إلى سامر...
سامر كان يشعر بتوتري، و يلحظ انجراف أنظاري نحو وليد و أروى..
و هو شيء لا أملك منع نفسي من الانقياد له !
سامر الآن نظر إلي نظرة جدية كئيبة، أخفت أي أثر وهمي للابتسامة التي كانت على وجهه قبل برهة، و قال :
" رغد .. "
من نبرته، شعرت بأنه سيقول شيئا مهما.. أصغيت أذني.. و ركزت معه..
قال :
" ابتداء ً من اليوم.. اعتبري نفسك حرة طليقة.."
دهشت.. أوقفت أنفاسي.. و حملقت به بعيني المفتوحتين لحد الحاجبين !
قال :
" بدأت ُ إجراءات انفصالنا.. و تستطيعين الارتباط بمن تريدين متى شئت ِ "
مأخوذة بهول المفاجأة و غير مصدقة لما تسمع أذناي.. سامر حررني من رباطنا؟؟
أحقا فعل ذلك؟؟
قلت لا شعوريا :
" طلّقتني ؟ "
سامر ابتسم بسخرية و قال :
" و هل تزوّجتك حتى أطلّقك ؟؟ "
و نظر إلى الزهور التي في يده ، ثم قال :
" سيتعين على وليد مراجعة الشؤون المدنية لنقل اسمك إلى بطاقته 
باعتباره ولي أمرك الجديد "
و سكت برهة ، ثم قرّب الزهور من أنفه و شمها، و تنهّد ، ثم نظر إلي و قال :
" أتمنى لك حياة سعيدة ، مليئة بالزهور الجميلة .. الرائعة مثلك "
لم أتمالك نفسي، و كادت الدمعة تقفز من عيني ألا أنني كبتها بصعوبة..
امتدت يده الآن إلى يدي ، فأمسك بي بلطف .. و قال بصوت أجش :
" حبيبتي... "
و سكت، ثم تابع :
" أتسمحين بأن .. أعانقك للمرة الأخيرة ؟؟ "
حملقت بعينيه، فرأيت الرجاء الشديد ينبع من بؤبؤيهما...
لم أحتمل، انطلقت العبرة المكبوتة من عيني فجأة و هتفت :
" سامر ! "
و ارتميت في حضنه و أحطته بذراعي .. في عناق حميم.. حقيقي.. طويل..
مليء بالمشاعر و الدموع... و متوّج .. بالورود التي امتزج عبيرها الأخاذ بأنفاس صدرينا الملتهبة..
و محفوف بأنسام الهواء العليلة و أوراق الشجر المتطايرة من حولنا..
و التي حضرت لتشهد آخر لحظات وجودي في قفص سامر.. قبل أن أنطلق في الهواء حرة .. 
و أحلق في السماء مرفرفة بجناحي .. ميممة وجهي شطر الشجرة الضخمة الطويلة.. 
التي امتدت جذورها في قلبي منذ الطفولة.. 
و التي عليها سأعشش و أقيم لآخر العمر، طاردة بعيدا أي فراشة ملوّنة دخيلة 
تحاول الاقتراب من بيتي، ليبقى وليد..
وليد قلبي..
لي وحدي أنا..
و أنا فقط..

--------------------------

نهايه الحلقه الـ31
ترقبوا الحلقة الـ32

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكور اخوي 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
ننتظر باقي الاجزاء 
تحياتي

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشكورين على التواصل معى

الحلقةالثانيةوالثلاثون
~ كيد النون ! ~

لأن الظروف لم تسمح لنا قبل الآن بشراء خاتمي الخطوبة، و أقصد بذلك ظروف وليد 
فإنني فتحت الموضوع معه مؤخرا، بعدما مضت فترة على وفاة والديه، رحمهما الله.
قررنا أن نذهب لشراء الخاتمين و الشبْكة غدا.. لن نقيم أي احتفال
إنما عشاء خاص بي معه...
وليد، هو رجل رائع بكل المقاييس..
ربما كان التعويض الذي أرسله الله لي عوضا عما فقدت.
في مظهره، وسم، جذاب ! طويل القامة، عريض المنكبين
ممتلىء الجسم و الوجه!
في أخلاقه، كريم.. لطيف..نبيل.. متفان، مقدام !
في عمله، مخلص، صادق.. أمين.. مجتهد، نشيط جدا!
في أول مرة التقينا، كان ذلك قبل عدة أشهر
حين دخل رجل غريب إلى المنزل و هو يستنجد!
عندما أتذكر ذلك اليوم ، و رغم المرارة التي كانت فيه، أضحك !
لقد خرجت من المنزل راكضة .. بملابسي المجردة !
حينما عرض علي الزواج ، فرحت كثيرا.. أمي و خالي كانا يمدحانه أمامي باستمرار
و أنا كنت ألحظ إعجابهما بخلقه و طبعه، و أعجبت به مثلهما ...
علاقتي بوليد كانت بالكاد قد بدأت تتطور
ألا أن تطوّرها أخذ منحى آخر حين حضرت رغد للعيش معنا...
و هذه الرغد فتاة غريبة الأطوار !
أول الأمر كانت غارقة في الحزن، ثم بدأت تتفتح للحياة، و الآن بفرض وجودها في ساحة وليد !
إنه يهتم بها كثيرا جدا، و يعاملها و كأنها ملكة ! تصدر الأوامر و هو ينفّذ ..
حتى أنه يفكر جديا في شراء طقم غرفة النوم الباهظ الذي أشارت إليه اليوم .. !
و يريد تحويل إحدى غرف المنزل إلى غرفة خاصة بها
بعدما طلبت هي مؤخرا أن تنام في غرفة مستقلة !
أنها فتاة مدللة جدا، و وجودها أبعد وليد عني 
و جعله يصرف جل الاهتمام لها هي .. و يهملني ...
اليوم ذهبنا إلى الأسواق تنفيذا لرغبتها، حيث اختارت طقم غرفة النوم ذاك
و اشترت العديد من الأشياء .. بمبالغ كبيرة !
أنا أخشى أن أتحدّث معها أو مع وليد حول هذه النقطة
حتى لا أسبب مشكلة و يتهمني أحد بشيء، لكن...
نحن في وضع مالي متواضع ! و هي، كانت من عائلة ثرية معتادة على نيل ما تريد بسهولة...
و لا أعلم، متى سيمكنها أن تدرك تماما أن والديها قد توفيا... 
و أنها لم تعد تتربى في عزّهما و دلالهما!
و رغم ما أنفقته رغد هذا اليوم، فأنا لم أتنازل عن رغبتي في شراء خاتمي الخطوبة 
و طقم الشبكة، فهي من حقّي، و قد وعدني وليد بالذهاب لأسواق المجوهرات و شرائها...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
العلاقة بين رغد و أروى تزداد اضطرابا مرة بعد أخرى، و هذا يقلقني كثيرا...
رغد، في أحيان ليست بالقليلة تتصرف بغرابة، لا أعرف وصفا دقيقا أذكره لكم، لكن.. إنها ..
تتدلل كثيرا !
و لأنها معتادة على الدلال، و تنفيذ جميع رغباتها دون استثناء
و لأنني الشخص الوحيد المتبقي أمامها من العائلة، فإنها .. باختصار تتدلل علي !
نعم حينما كانت صغيرة كنت أعشق تدليلها و أقبل على ذلك بشغف، ألا أن الأمر تغيّر الآن..
إنها لم تعد طفلة كما أنني... إنني...
ماذا أقول ؟؟
لست أباها، أو أخاها، أو زوجها أو حتى ابنها لأستطيع مجاراتها ببساطة في كل تصرفاتها... 
أنا حائر.. حائر جدا!
البارحة، و بعدما عدنا من السوق، و قد اشترت هي العديد من الأشياء
فوجئت بها قادمة نحوي، و قد تغيّر لون عينيها إلى الأزرق ! و إذا بها تسألني :
" كيف أبدو ؟ "
كنت أجلس و أروى في الصالة، نتحدّث عن الخاتمين اللذين تصر أروى على شرائهما
و أظن هذا من حقّها فهي تود وضع خاتم للخطوبة مثل أي فتاة !
اعتقد أن الفتيات يهتممن بأمور تبدو في نظر الرجال، أو لنقل في نظري أنا كواحد من معشر الرجال ... لا تغضبن ! سخيفة أحيانا !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

نظرت ُ إلى أروى ثم إلى رغد مندهشا.. و كانت لا تزال تنتظر رأيي في لون عينيها الجديد !
شعرت بالحرج الشديد .. فقلت :
" هل صبغتيهما بالفرشاة! "
قاصدا أن تبدو دعابة خفيفة تلطّف الجو، ألا أن رغد نظرت إلى أروى و قالت :
" و هل أنت ِ صبغتِ عينيك بالفرشاة ؟ "
قالت أروى :
" لا ، صبغهما الله لي هكذا ، لذا فهما تناسباني تماما "
الجملة أزعجت رغد ، فقالت بغيظ :
" تعنين أن لون عيني الآن لا يناسبني ؟ "
صمتت أروى، و نظرت إلي، تقصد تحويل السؤال إلي .. 
و لذا نظرت رغد نحوي و أنا أرى الغضب يتطاير من عينيها هاتين.. 
و لم أجد جوابا مناسبا ألا أنني لم أشأ إحراجها فقلت :
" و إن ناسباك ، فالأصل هو الأنسب دائما "
و إجابتي الغبية هذه لم تزد الطين إلا بللا !
قالت غاضبة :
" نعم الأصل هو الأنسب دائما، هذا ما يجب أن تدركه أنت ! "
و لم أفهم ما ترمي إليه ! ثم أضافت :
" لو كان سامر هنا، لصفّر إعجابا "
ثم استدارت و غادرت الصالة...
تضايقت أنا من هذا الموقف.. و التزمت الصمت مدّة ، ألا أن أروى قطعت الحديث قائلة :
" ألم أقل لك !؟ إنها تغار مني "
التفت إليها و قلت :
" لا ، ليس الأمر كذلك ! لكنك لا تعرفين كم كانت مدللة تفعل ما تشاء في بيت أبي... 
كان رحمه الله يدللها كثيرا "
قالت أروى :
" و ها أنت ورثته ! "
التفت إلى أروى، فأشاحت بوجهها عني.. و كأنها غاضبة مني ..
قلت :
" ما بك أروى ؟ ماذا يزعجك ؟ "
التفتت إلي و أجابت :
" ألست تدللها أنت أيضا ؟ "
قلت :
" أ لأنني سمحت لها بشراء كل ما أرادت ؟ 
تعلمين أن أغراضنا احترقت في بيتنا و هي بحاجة لأشياء عدّة ! "
" أشياء عدّة كالملابس الباهظة التي اشترتها و الحلي أيضا ؟؟
بربّك ما هي فاعلة بها و هي باقية في هذا البيت بالحجاب و العباءة ! "
سكتت قليلا و قالت :
" لم لا ترسلها إلى خطيبها لبعض الوقت ؟ أظنها في حنين إليه "
وقفت منزعجا و رميت أروى بنظرة ثاقبة ، جعلتها تعتذر
" لم أقصد شيئا يا وليد إنما ..."
قلت مقاطعا :
" يجب أن تعرفي يا أروى.. أن رغد هي جزء من مسؤولياتي أنا، الجزء الأكبر.. 
و متى ما شعرت بالضيق من وجودها فأعلميني، و في الحال سآخذها و نرحل "
ظهر الذهول على ملامح أروى ، فوقفت و قالت :
" وليد ! "
قلت :
" نعم ، نرحل سوية.. لأنه لا يوجد سبب في هذا العالم
يجعلني أتخلى عن ابنة عمي ساعة واحدة، مهما كان "
و كان هذا بمثابة التحذير ...
قالت أروى :
" و .. حين نتزوّج ؟ "
صمت فترة ، ثم قلت :
" لن يكون زواجنا قبل زواجها هي ، بحال من الأحوال "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" و .. متى ستتزوج هي و أخوك ؟ "
قلت بسرعة و بغضب :
" ليس الآن، لا أعرف ، ربما بعد عام أو عشرة .. أو حتى مئة 
لكن ما أعرفه هو أنني لن أتزّوج قبلها مطلقا "
و تركت أورى، و انصرفت قاصدا رغد...
نعم رغد، فهي من يشغل تفكيري هذه الساعة، و كل ساعة..
كنت أعرف أنني سأراها باكية.. و هكذا رأيتها بالفعل.. 
و قد نزعت العدستين الزرقاوين، و تحول بياض عينيها إلى احمرار شديد...
" صغيرتي.. يكفي ! "
طالعتني بنظرة غاضبة ، و قالت :
" كنتما تسخران مني ، أليس كذلك ؟ "
" لا أبدا ! لا يا رغد ! "
قالت بانفعال :
" لو كان سامر هنا ، لقال قولا لطيفا و لو من باب المجاملة.. "
و ذكر اسم سامر يجعلني أتكهرب !
قلت بدون تفكير :
" أنت ِ رائعة إن بهما أو بدونهما يا رغد "
و ابتلعت لساني بسرعة !
رغد تأملت عيني، و ربّما سرّها ما قلت.. 
فمسحت الدمعتين الجاريتين على خديها ، و قالت :
" حقا ؟ هل بدوت رائعة ؟ "
اضطربت، حرت في أمري.. بم أجيب ..؟؟
يا رغد أنت تثيرين جنوني.. ماذا تتوقعين مني ؟ أنا.. و للأسف، و بكل أسف..
لست زوجك حتى يحل لي أعجب بك و أبدي إعجابي لك..
كيف لي أن أصرّح أمامك : أنت رائعة، و أنت لست ِ ملكي..؟ أ
نى لي أن أتأملك و أنت لست ِ زوجتي أنا ؟؟
يا رغد.. أنت لستِ امرأتي و أنا لا أستطيع تخطي الحدود التي يجب أن تبقى بيننا..
و إن لم أر روعتك، و لم أتأملها و لم أعلّق عليها
فلتعلمي بأنك في قلبي أروع مخلوقة أوجدها الله في حياتي.. مهما كان مظهرك ..
لا تزال تنظر إلي منتظرة الإجابة.. كطفلة صغيرة بحاجة إلى كلمة طيبة من أحد.. قلت :
" بالطبع ! أنت دائما رائعة منذ صغرك ! "
رغد ابتسمت، أظن بفرح.. 
ثم قامت و اتجهت إلى أحد الأكياس التي تحوي ما اشترته من السوق
و أخرجت بعض الأشياء لتريني إياها !
أرتني أحد الفساتين، و هي تقول :
" هذا سيدهشك ! انظر .. ما رأيك ؟؟ "
الفستان كان أنيقا، و في الواقع أنا لست خبيرا بمثل هذه الأمور 
لكني أظن أنه من النوع الذي يعجب النساء !
قالت :
" سيغدو أجمل حين أرتديه ! "
و قربته من جسمها و ذهبت لتشاهد ذلك أمام المرآة..
كانت تبدو سعيدة ..
قالت تخاطب المرآة :
" متأكدة سيبهر دانة حين تراه ! و ستشعر بالغيظ ! "
ثم اكفهر وجهها فجأة .. و شردت برهة ، و استدارت إلي ..
و رمت بالفستان على السرير..
قلت :
" ما الأمر ؟ "
قالت :
" أريد أن أرتديه "
قلت :
" إذن افعلي ! "
قالت و بريق من الدموع لمع في عينيها :
" أرتديه لأبقى حبيسة في هذه الغرفة ؟ "
و صمتت قليلا ثم قالت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" لو كان والداي حيين.. لكنا الآن هناك، في بيتنا.. أريهما أشيائي هذه، و أسمع تعليقاتهما.. "
" رغد .. "
" و لكنت ارتديت ما أشاء.. و تزيّنت كيفما أريد .. بكل حرية.. "
" رغد صغيرتي ... "
" و لكنت اشتريت ما يحلو لي دون حساب.. و لطلبت من والدي تجديد طقم غرفة نومي ..
لم يكن ليتضايق من طلباتي.. فقد كان يحبني كثيرا.. و يدللني كثيرا.. 
و يحرص على مشاعري كثيرا.. أكثر من أي أب آخر في الدنيا .. "
و ارتمت فوق الفستان المرمي على السرير، و أخذت تبكي بحرقة...
تمزّق قلبي أنا .. خلية خلية..لهذا الموقف الأليم المرير.. 
و رغما عنّي تمخّضت مقلتي عن دمعة كبيرة...
اقتربت منها محاولا المواساة :
" أرجوك يا رغد.. كفى عزيزتي .. "
رغد استمرت في البكاء ، و لم تنظر إلي ، لكنها قالت وسط الآهات :
" لن يشعر أحد بما أشعر به.. حبيسة و مقيّدة في هذا المكان..
ليتهما يعودان للحياة.. و يعيداني معهما إلى البيت.. 
و أنا سأتخلى عن كل شيء فقط لأعيش معهما ! "
مسحت دمعتي ، و قلت بصوت ألطف و أحن :
" بالله عليك يا رغد..يكفي فقد تفطّر قلبي "
رغد استدارت نحوي، و أخذت تنظر إلي مطولا..
ثم قالت :
" هل تحس بما أحسّه يا وليد ؟؟ أتعرف معنى أن تفقد والديك، و مرتين
و بيتك و عائلتك، و مدينتك و جامعتك، و تبقى مشردا عالة متطفلا على غرباء ؟ 
في مكان لا يوفر لك أبسط حقوقك ؟ أن ترتدي ما تشاء ! "
" رغد ! ماذا بيدي ؟ أخبريني ؟ ماذا أستطيع أن أفعل ؟ 
و حتى لو خرجنا من هذا المنزل و سكنا منزلا آخر... لا حل للمشلكة ! "
" بلى ! "
قالت رغد ذلك بسرعة ، فقلت أنا مسرعا :
" ما هو ؟ "
رغد الآن.. عقدت لسانها و هي تنظر إلي نظرات عميقة
كأنها تفكّر فيما تود قوله ثم قالت للقهر :
" أرسلني إلى بيت خالتي "
ذهلت لسماع هذه الجملة ، و ترنحت قليلا ، ثم سألت :
" إلى بيت خالتك ؟؟ كيف ؟ و زوج خالتك ؟ و حسام ؟؟ "
قالت :
" أتزوّجه "
هنا .. توقّف قلبي عن النبض، و توقفت عيناي عن الرؤية، و أذناي عن السمع
و كل حواسي عن العمل ، بل و الساعة عن الدوران...
لم أسترد شيئا من حواسي المفقدوة إلا بعد فترة، و أنا في المزرعة ..
و كان أول شيء استعدته هو الشم
إذ غزت رائحة السيجارة أنفي و أيقظت إحساسه عنوة ...
قلبتني جملتها هذه رأسا على عقب... و بعد أن كنت شديد الحزن و التعاطف معها
أصبحت أرغب في خنقها..
حسام ؟ نعم حسام.. إنه الحبيب السري الذي يعيش في قلب رغد منذ الطفولة.. 
ليس في قلبها فقط، بل و في صندوق أمانيها الذي لم أنسه يوما...
أهذا ما تريدين يا رغد ؟؟
لم تمض تلك الليلة بسلام.. ظل قلبي ينزف ..
من الطعنة العميقة التي سددتها رغد إلى صدري...
لذا فإنني عاملتها بشيء من الجفاء في اليوم التالي
و حين هممنا أنا و أروى بالذهاب إلى السوق لشراء الخاتمين و العقد
و سألتني إذا كنا نسمح بذهابها ، أجبت :
" أروى تريد أن نشتريهما بمفردينا "
" و تتركاني وحدي ؟؟ "
" لا ، بل مع الخالة ليندا "
و لم أسمح لها بإطالة الحديث، بل انصرفت مباشرة...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~
و ليته أحضرها عوضا عن كل هذا !
فبدلا من تأمل المجوهرات، يتأمل الساعة بين الفينة و الأخرى..
و اتصل مرتين لسؤال أمي عنها !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

بصراحة، وليد يبالغ في اهتمامه بها و أنا منزعجة من هذا الأمر.. 
و أتمنى لو يأتي خطيبها و يعتني بها لبعض الوقت، حتى نتنفّس !
تجوّلنا كثيرا، بحثا عن طقم يناسبنا.. و وليد لم يكن مركزا معي جيدا
بل كان يقول عن أي كل عقد أسأله عن رأيه به :
" جميل، دعينا نشتريه ! "
اخترنا في النهاية طقما جميلا مناسبا، بالإضافة إلى خاتمي الخطوبة .. 
و أراد وليد أن نعود للمزرعة لكنني ألححت علي بالذهاب إلى مطعم و تناول العشاء هناك..
إنها فرصة ذهبية بالنسبة لي، لا وجود لرغد معنا!
" فيم تفكّر ؟ "
سألته و أنا أراه شاردا، قال :
" أأ .. في المزرعة ، تعرفين أننا تركنا عمل اليوم غير منجز .. حالما أعود فسأنجزه "
قلت :
" أوه وليد ! أتفكّر بالعمل حتى و أنت معي هنا ؟ دع عنك المزرعة
و شؤونها و لنتحدّث في أمور تخصّنا "
لم تظهر عليه أمارة مشجعة ، تضايقت من شروده عني ، قلت :
" وليد ! أنا معك ! هل تراني ؟ "
الآن ابتسم و قال :
" طبعا أروى ! أنا آسف..، فيم تودّين الحديث ؟ "
قلت ببعض الخجل :
" في أمور بيتننا و خطط مستقبلنا ! "
قال وليد :
" أخبرتك بأننا لن نتزوّج قبل رغد "
رميت بالملعقة التي كانت بين أصابعي ، أتناول بها طبق المهلبية الباردة .. و قلت بانفعال :
" رغد ثانية ! أوه .. رغد ، رغد ، رغد ! وليد ! هللا توقفت عن ذكرها أمامي كل ساعة ؟؟ "
قال وليد و هو مرتبك :
" أروى ! ما حلّ بك ؟؟ "
قلت :
" ما حلّ بك أنت ؟؟ ألا تشعر بأنك تهملني من أجلها ؟ إنني خطيبتك ! "
قال :
" أنا آسف يا أروى، لكنك .. لا تعلمين ما تعنيه رغد بالنسبة لي .. "
قلت :
" ماذا تعني ؟؟ "
وليد غيّر الجملة و قلب السؤال ، إلى ما يعنيه هو بالنسبة لها ، إذ قال :
" إنها فتاة يتيمة، و بلا بيت و لا عائلة و لا ولي غيري
إن أهملتك أنت، فباستطاعتك اللجوء إلى أمك أو خالك
أما إن قصّرت مع ابنة عمي اليتيمة الوحيدة ، فإلى من ستلجأ ؟؟ "
أنا قلت مباشرة :
" إلى خطيبها "
و لا أدري لم انزعج وليد فجأة و قال :
" لنغيّر الحديث، ماذا كنت تودين قوله بشأن المزرعة ؟؟ "
قلت :
" أي مزرعة ؟؟ "
" المزرعة ! ألم تتحدثي عن المزرعة و مستقبلنا فيها ؟ "
اشتططت غضبا و قلت :
" بل عن عش الزوجية و خططنا المستقبلية فيه "
احمرّ وجه وليد ، و تمتم بجمل الاعتذار...
لكن ، أي اعتذار يا وليد؟ إنني أشعر بأنك لا تشعر بوجودي ... 
و كأنني لست خطيبتك.. و كأننا لن نتزوّج ذات يوم !
عندما عدنا إلى المزرعة ، و لم أكن أنا سعيدة بالقدر الذي تمنيت
دخلت إلى المنزل مباشرة 
أما وليد فذهب لينجز أعمال اليوم التي اضطر لتركها من أجل مرافقتي...
في الصالة، وجدت رغد جالسة تقرأ أحد الكتب..
" تأخرتما "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" نعم، فقد ذهبنا إلى المطعم.. و تنزهنا لبعض الوقت "
و ظهر الاستياء على وجهها، و قالت :
" و هل اشتريتما الخاتمين ؟ "
" أجل "
" هل أستطيع رؤيتهما ؟ "
قلت بحنق :
" نعم طبعا ، لكن غدا ، بعدما نلبسهما أنا و وليد لبعضنا البعض "
قالت :
" و أين وليد ؟ "
" في المزرعة ، سيعمل لبعض الوقت "
و استأذنت و ذهبت إلى غرفتي...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
تركتني في غيظي ، اشتعل نارا كجهنم.. أكاد أحرق أوراق المجلة التي بين يدي
و لكن لا
لن أفوّت هذا بسهولة ! و لسوف أفسد عليهما سهرة الغد
و أحرمهما من الهناء بخاتميهما !
نزعت الخاتم الذي ظل بنصري الأيمن محبوسا به لأربع سنين...
لم أكن قد نزعته قبل الليلة، كما لم أكن قد أبلغت وليد عن انفصالي الشرعي عن سامر.. 
رغم أن فترة قد مضت على ذلك..
لم أكن أريده أن يشعرني بأنه مهتم بي فقط و فقط لأنه ليس لدي من يهتم بي غيره.. 
كنت أود أن أشعر.. بأنه يهتم بي و يحبني و يريد بقائي معه حتى لو كان والداي على قيد الحياة 
ليس فقط حتى مع وجود خطيب لي..
عندما سألني :
" ماذا بيدي ؟ ما حل المشكلة "
كدت أقول :
" تزوّجني ! "
و كم كنت سأبدو بلهاء غبية و أنا أعرض على ابن عمّي ، و المرتبط
و الذي نعيش في بيت خطيبته أن يتزوّجني !
أردت أن ألفت نظره إلى وجود حل اسمه الزواج ، فقلت :
" أتزوج حسام "
و انتظرت ردة فعله، انتظرت أن أرى مقدار اهتمامه بي .. 
و رغبته في بقائي معه..كم تمنيت لو يهتف :
" مستحيل ! "
ألا أنه التزم الصمت، ثم غادر...
أحيانا.. أشعر بأنه يهتم بي و يحبني كثيرا.. لكن.. مثل حبه لدانة.. 
و أنا أريده أن يحبّني مثلما أحبه أنا.. و أن يعجب بي أنا.. و ألا ينظر إلى عيني امرأة غيري أنا !
و إن كان يريد رؤية عيون زرقاء، أو خضراء، أو حتى صفراء.. 
فأنا سأغير لون عيني و شعري و وجهي و كل شيء لإرضاء ذوقه !
لقد قال إنني رائعة منذ الطفولة ! كم أشعر بالسعادة كلما تذكرت هذه الجملة !
إنها كنزي الثمين الذي أفتحه و أنعش مشاعري به كلما أصابني اليأس ..
وليد و أروى يخططان لقضاء سهرة خاصة بهما ليلة الغد، للبس الخاتمين.. و أنا ..
أخطط لأن أمرض غدا، و أقلق وليد بشأني، و أصرف تفكيره عن السهرة الخاصة
و أحرم أروى مما تصبو نفسها إليه !
سترين يا أروى !
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
لأنني لا أحب تأجيل عمل اليوم إلى الغد، و لأنني سأضطر لاختصار ساعات العمل غدا أيضا
من أجل السهرة التي تريدها أروى احتفالا بوضع الخاتمين
فإنني قررت أن أقضي ساعات في العمل بالمزرعة الآن...
كنت متعبا، فقد قمت بعدة أشياء منذ الصباح، و كان يوما حافلا بالمهام التي كان علي إنجازها..
عدا عن هذا ، فهناك فتاة صغيرة تلعب في دماغي منذ الأمس، و تسبب لي صداعا رهيبا !
انتصف الليل، و أنا لا أزال في المزرعة أبذل مجهودا بدنيا لا يتناسب و الظلام و التوقيت
ألا أنني لم أشأ المغادرة قبل إتمامه...
كنت سأنقل بعض الأشياء إلى السيارة الحوض، ألا أنني حين وجدتها على مبعدة
تقاعست عن تحريكها، فآخر شيء أفكر به هو قيادة سيارة الآن
اذا قمت بحمل بعض تلك الأشياء بجهد إلى الحوض، و تركت البقية لأنقلها في اليوم التالي
فقد أرهقت كثيرا جدا...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كنت أتصبب عرقا، و أشعر بإعياء شديد، و بحاجة ماسة و فورية للاستحمام ، و النوم مباشرة...
عدت إلى المنزل منهك القوى شديد التعب، متوقعا أن يكون الجميع نيام في مثل هذا الوقت 
لذا دهشت حين رأيت رغد جالسة في الصالة تقرأ كتابا !
" ألم تنامي بعد ؟ "
رفعت رغد عينيها عن الكتاب ، و قالت :
" ليس بعد "
و كانت نظراتها حادة توحي برغبة منها في الشجار !
و هو شيء أفضل الغرق في المحيط عليه، خصوصا و أنا بهذا الحال و التعب !
" تصبحين على خير "
قلت ذلك، و توجهت نحو غرفة نومي، لأنفذ بجلدي
و لكنني ما كدت أخطو بضع خطوات حتى سمعتها تناديني :
" وليــــد "
يا رب !
لست بمزاج جيّد لتلقي أي لوم و عتاب على تركك وحدك كل هذه الساعات !
أجّلي كل هذا للغد يا رغد ! و أعدك بأنني سأتلقى هجومك بأوسع صدر !
التفت إلى الوراء ، و لم أجب ... لكن لسان حالي أجاب : نعم ؟
أغلقت الكتاب الذي بين يديها، و وقفت ..
إنه التأهّب للهجوم ! رغد أرجوك الرحمة ! هذه الليلة فقط !
" أنا جائعة "
هل سمعتم شيئا كالذي سمعت ؟؟ تقول جائعة !
" ماذا ؟ "
" أنا جائعة ! "
تلفت يمينا و شمالا.. أبحث عن شخص يؤكد لي ما سمعت !
" ألم تتناولي عشاءا ؟ "
" كلا "
" حسنا ، لم لا تذهبين للمطبخ و تحضّرين وجبة لك ؟؟ "
قالت :
" أشتهي البيتزا "
" البيتزا ؟ "
" نعم ! البيتزا "
قلت :
" و لكن تحضيرها سيستغرق وقتا ! لم َ لم تعدّيها قبل الآن ؟ "
" لا أعرف طريقة لتحضيرها، و لا أريد أن أعرف
كما و أنني شعرت بالجوع الآن فقط "
و بالتالي ماذا ؟؟
قلت :
" حسنا ، حضّري شيئا آخر .. "
" أريد بيتزا "
" رغد ! و هل تعتقدين أنني أستطيع تحضير بيتزا ؟؟ "
" تستطيع شراءها من المطعم "
نظرت إلى الساعة ، كانت الواحدة ليلا !
" مطعم ؟ الآن ؟؟ "
" نعم ، لابد أنه يوجد مطعم واحد على الأقل مفتوح الآن "
و هذا يعني أن علي ّ أنا الذهاب للبحث عن مطعم و جلب البيتزا !
آخر عمل أفكّر في القيام به على الإطلاق !
" حضّري لك أي وجبة من الطبخ ، الوقت متأخر و أنا متعب .. "
" لا أشتهي غير البيتزا ! "
" كلي أي شيء الآن ، و غدا آخذك إلى المطعم "
قالت :
" معكما أنت و أروى ؟ "
و رمقتني بنظرة حادة .. ثم أضافت :
" هل تقبل العروس ؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

تنهّدت ، و قلت خاتما الموضوع :
" أمامك المطبخ بما حوى ... تصبحين على خير "
و استدرت و تابعت طريقي، و لما بلغت الباب و فتحته سمعتها تقول :
" لو كان سامر هنا ، لما سمح بأن أنام و أنا جائعة ! و لكان لفّ العالم ليحضر لي ما أريد "
أفلتت أعصابي، صفعت الباب بقوّة و أنا أستدير إليها
و أراها تجلس على المقعد و تحني رأسها إلى الأرض، و تبدأ بالبكاء...
سرت إليها و وقفت قربها و قلت بعصبية :
" حسنا.. أنا ذاهب لإحضار ما تريدين "
و سكت لأتنفس، ثم تابعت :
" لا تستفزّيني هكذا ثانية ! "
رفعت رأسها و نظرت إلي، ربما نظرة استغراب أو اعتذار 
لم أكد أميّزها لأنني سرعان ما استدرت و ذهبت نحو الباب
و ما أن فتحت الباب حتى وصلني صوتها و هي تقول:
" مع عيدان البطاطا المقلية... ! "
التفت إليها فوجدتها تبتسم ! نعم تبتسم !
أتعرفون أي نوع من الابتسامات ؟؟
تلك التي تنسي المرء أنه يتصبب عرقا و أن عضلاته مرهقة حد الشلل 
و مشاعره متهيجة حد الغليان !
يا لهذه الفتاة !
لم يكن العثور على مطعم مفتوح أمرا سهلا
لكنني اشتريت لصغيرتي المدللة هذه ما تريد، و خلال 40 دقيقة ، عدت إلى المنزل ...
كانت لا تزال جالسة على نفس المقعد ، و الكتاب في حضنها و يداها موضوعتين على صفحتيه ...
لم تنهض لدى دخولي...
قلت :
" وصل عشاؤك ! "
لم ترد... اقتربت منها ، فوجدت عينيها مغمضتين... و ببساطة كانت نائمة !
" رغد .. "
لم تجب، اقترب أكثر و همست :
" رغد هل نمت ِ ؟ "
و لم تستفق.
ماذا أفعل بهذه الفتاة ؟؟
في منتصف الكتاب المفتوح، لمحت شيئا يلمع.. اقتربت أكثر، إنه ليس إلا خاتم خطوبة رغد.. ! 
مددت يدي و أخذت الخاتم...و دققت النظر فيه.. 
محفور بباطنه الحرفان الأولان من اسمي رغد و سامر، مع تاريخ الخطوبة...
بقيت واقفا في مكاني أعبث بذلك الخاتم، و أتمنى أن امحيه من الوجود
و أمحي معه كل علاقة ربطت بين سامر و رغد.. حتى رابطة الدم !
في آخر مرّة زارنا فيها سامر.. في آخر لحظة قضاها معنا.. في المزرعة 
و آخر صورة التقطتها عيناي لهما هو و رغد، كانا في عناق حميم.. 
حلل كل خلايا الدم الجارية في عروقي.. و أصابني بأنيميا حادة فتّاكة...
لكني حتى هذه اللحظة، أجهل مصير هذه العلاقة 
و لا أجسر على التحدّث مع رغد بشأنها...
التفت الآن إلى رغد، نائمة بعمق و هدوء... و تعرفون كم تطيب لي مشاهدتها هكذا.. 
و تعرفون كم أعاني و أجاهد نفسي أقف عند الحدود فيما بيننا..
اقتربت منها أكثر، و همست :
" رغد.. قومي إلى غرفتك "
لكنها لم تتحرك، ناديت :
" رغد انهضي يا صغيرتي.. هل ستنامين هنا ؟؟ "
و مددت يدي و ربت بخفة على يدها ، رغد تحركت
و مالت بجدعها على المقعد حتى أسندت رأسها عليه و هي تقول :
" أوه أروى حلّي عني ، أكرهك ! "
و صمتت !
دهشت ! بم تحلم صغيرتي هذه اللحظة ؟؟ و لم تقول شيئا كهذا ؟ و ماذا يعني ذلك؟؟
" هذا أنا وليد، أنت تنامين في الصالة رغد، قومي إلى غرفتك "
ابتسمت رغد، و هي نائمة ، ثم قالت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" بابا .. أحبك .. "
و غطت في سكون عميق !
ليتني أدخل حلمك و أرى... بما و من تحلمين !
نوما هنيئا...صغيرتي..
~ ~ ~ ~ ~
عندما نهضت، و على صوت منبه مزعج ، رأيت نفسي نائمة على المقعد في وضع غير مريح !
و على المنضدة الموضوعة أمام المقعد ، وجدت كيسا يبدو أنه لأحد المطاعم !
نهضت و نظرت من حولي فلم أر أحدا
لكنني كنت أسمع صوت المنبه القوي قادما من ناحية غرفة وليد !
مددت يدي نحو الكيس أولا و تفقّدت ما به
" إنها البيتزا ! "
و صوّبت نظري ناحية غرفة وليد، فوجدت الباب مفتوحا على مصراعيه ... 
و كان المنبه يرن باستمرار ... دون أن ينهض وليد...
قمت أنا و تسللت إلى الغرفة، و أوقفته، و ألقيت نظرة على وليد...
كان مستلق ٍ على السرير و أطرافه الأربعة موزعة على جميع الزوايا !
كان يبدو غارقا في النوم جدا !
و مع ذلك ما أن نطقت باسمه :
" وليد "
حتى فتح عينيه بسرعة، ثم نهض جالسا باندفاع !
هل صوتي مفزع لهذا الحد ؟؟ لقد كان المنبه يرن حد البحة!
وليد تلفت يمينا و شمالا ثم نظر إلي
" رغد ؟ ما بك ؟ "
إنه بالفعل فزع !
قلت :
" لا شيء ! إنه وقت الصلاة ! "
خرجت من غرفته، و ذهبت إلى غرفة أروى،التي لا أزال أشاركها فيها
حاملة معي كيس المطعم !
وجدت الباب موصدا من الداخل !
" أروى! تبا لك ! سأعتبره طردا ! "
بعد قليل، و قد خرج وليد مع العجوز كالعادة للصلاة للمسجد، حملت كيسي و البطانية
و ذهبت إلى غرفة وليد و تابعت نومي على المقعد !
وجدتها فرصة ذهبية لتوسيع دائرة الخلاف بيننا، أنا و أروى.. 
قلت مخاطبة وليد بعد عدة ساعات :
" إنها لا تريدني في غرفتها، و لا في بيتها و لا مزرعتها، أخرجني من هذا المكان "
وليد كان متضايقا جدا، قال :
" لا يمكن أن تتعمّد أروى إيصاد الباب دونك! ربما أقفلته خطأ ً "
" طبعا ستقول هي أنه خطأ، لكني متأكدّة من أنه مقصود
وليد لا أريد العيش في هذا المكان.. "
امتقع وجه وليد و كأبت ملامحه بشدّة... و فرك جبينه براحة يده ثم قال :
" إلى أين نذهب إذن ؟ "
قلت :
" دعنا نعود إلى شقة سامر "
لم ترق الفكرة لوليد، و قال :
" و عملي ؟ "
" فتّش عن عمل آخر، إنه عمل متعب و لا يستحق اهتمامك و مجهودك على أية حال "
وليد حزن من قولي هذا، كما ظهر جليا على وجهه، ألا أنه قال :
" سأحاول إيجاد حل آخر..."
و صمت قليلا ، ثم تابع و هو يضيق فتحة عينيه :
" ألا أنني لن أسمح لك بالزواج قبل الخامسة و العشرين ! "
ذهلت من كلامه، و من نظرته فحملقت به بفضول ، و سألت :
" و لم الخامسة و العشرين بالذات ؟ "
" هذا على الأقل، فأنت لا تزالين صغيرة ، و ستظلين صغيرة لبضع سنين ! "
بشكل تلقائي، رفعت يدك اليمنى مبرزة إصبعي البنصر، لأثبت بأنني مخطوبة يعني كبرة !
و للدهشة ، لم أجد الخاتم !
تبدّلت ملامحي ، و أخذت أقلب كفي ظهرا و بطنا و أفتش عن الخاتم في أصابعي العشرة !
لا ، بل العشرين !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وليد كان يراقبني، و رآني و أنا أضطرب، ثم أذهب نحو المقعد و أفتّش ما حوله..
أقبل وليد يسير ببطء ، حتى وقف خلفي مباشرة
و كنت أنا جالسة على الأرض محنية رأسي للأسفل ، أتحسس بيدي الأرضية تحت المقعد ...
يا إلهي أين اختفى !؟
" عمّ تبحثين ؟ "
رفعت نظري إلى الجبل الطويل الواقف خلف
فرأيت ميلا بسيطا لإحدى زاويتي فمه للأعلى، يعني ، شبه ابتسامة ماكرة !
قلت و أنا لا أزال في وضعي أنظر إليه كمن ينظر للسقف !
" هل رأيته ؟ "
" ما هو ؟؟ "
" محبسي ! "
" أي محبس ؟؟ "
" خاتم خطوبتي يا وليد ، تركته على الكتاب البارحة ! "
تغيّرت تعبيرات وليد و قال :
" هل يعني لك فقده شيئا مهما ؟؟ "
قلت مستغربة :
" طبعا ! إنه ليس مجرّد خاتم ! "
وليد عبس بعض الشيء، ثم مد يده في أحد جيوبه، و أخرج الخاتم...
و وضعه على المنضدة ...
نهضت أنا و نظرت إلى الخاتم، ثم إلى وليد... و حرت في أمره...
ولى وليد مدبرا خارجا من المنزل ألا أنه حين بلغ الباب استدار و قال :
" لن تضعي شيئا كهذا في يدك اليسرى قبل مضي سنين !
مهما كان الطرف الآخر ! لن أسمح بذلك ..."
و انصرف !
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
أخيرا حلّ الليل! كم أنا مسرورة و في قمة السعادة..
فالليلة سنرتدي أنا و وليد خاتمي الخطوبة أخيرا !
قضيت فترة طويلة على غير العادة أمام المرآة أتزيّن !
أعددت لسهرة جميلة و رومانسية مع خطيبي، في الغرفة الخارجية...
و الإعداد يشمل العشاء، و طبق التحية، و الشموع الحمراء، و فستاني الأزرق الداكن
و تسريحتي الجميلة، و خاتمي الخطوبة، و طقم الشبكة
و أيضا الكلام اللطيف الذي حضّرته لأقوله لوليد!
و هو أهم ما في السهرة، فإن في قلبي مشاعر أود التعبير عنها...
بصراحة حتى الآن لا أشعر بأنني كبقية الفتيات المخطوبات، لأن ظروف وليد لم تسمح لنا بالاستمتاع بأيام خطوبتنا كما ينبغي...
كيف نهنأ و والداه توفيا قبل فترة تعتبر وجيزة...؟؟
و الآن بعدما استرد كيانه، و اجتاز الصدمة، حلّت رغد.. كعائق دون انفرادي بخطيبي!
و اليوم هي مستاءة منّي لأنني نسيت باب غرفتي مغلقا
بعد استبدال ملابسي، و أويت للنوم !
على كل ٍ استياؤها هذا جاء بفائدة ألا وهي بقاؤها بعيدة بعض الشيء !
فتح الباب أخيرا و دخل وليد.. خطيبي العزيز..
و انبهر بكل ما حوله، فقد صنعت جوا رومانسيا رائعا !
" جميل ! ذوقك جميل ! "
" شكرا وليد! تفضّل بالجلوس ! "
اتخذنا مجلسينا متقابلين تفصلنا مائدة العشاء المميز... 
و إلى جانبنا منضدة صغيرة وضعت عليها علبة الخاتمين و العقد...
تبادلنا أطراف الحديث، الهادىء اللطيف، و الابتسامات الناعمة ! 
و بمجرّد أن نلبس الخاتمين، سأقول له : ( أحبك يا وليد ! )
كم تتخيلون كان مقدار سعادتي؟؟
و ماذا تتصوّرون لون وجهي ؟؟
و هل لديكم فكرة عن سرعة دقّات قلبي ؟؟
ليتكم كنتم معنا...
تناول وليد علبة الخاتمين، و أمسك بخاتمي الذهبي، و هم ّ بإلباسي إياه...
إنها اللحظة الحاسمة التي كنت انتظرها ...
حينها، سمعنا طرقا سريعا على الباب جعلنا نفزع و ننهض واقفين بسرعة...
" وليد.. "
و انفتح الباب ، فإذا بها أمي تقبل مسرعة ...
" أمي .. ماذا حدث ؟؟ "
أمي كانت تنظر إلى وليد و هي مقبلة نحوه و مخاطبة له بقول :
" وليد.. أسرع .. رغد متعبة جدا ! "
وليد ، لم ينتظر حتى إلى أن تنهي أمي جملتها
رمى بالخاتم بسرعة فوقع في كأس العصير... و قفز خارجا من الغرفة يركض بقوة... 
كمتسابق في الماراثون...
لم تكن غير ثانية ، أو ربما عشر الثانية أو حتى جزء من مئة جزء منها 
إلا و اختفى وليد.. و تلاشى كل شيء...!
و خيّم سكون على الغرفة.. لا يعكّره إلا رنين الخاتم المصطدم بالكأس..
و ظلام لا يوتّره إلا لهيب الشمع المنصهر أمام عيني ...
و بقايا أمسية..انتهت قبل أن تبدأ..
و سعادة اختفت قبل أن تظهر..
و لسان خرس قبل أن ينطق...
( أحبك يا وليد ) ....

------------------------
نهايه الحلقه الـ32
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ33

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقةالثالثةوالثلاثون
~ تأرجح يا زمن ! ~

بعد الانتصار الذي حقّقته، ليلة أن أفسدت ُ على أروى سعادتها، شعرت بنشوة كبيرة!
كيف لا، و ليلتها.. بقى وليد قلبي معي في المستشفى ، يحيطني بالرعاية و العطف !
لقد زالت جميع الآلام المفتعلة التي أرغمت معدتي على التظاهر و الإحساس بها ، بمجرد أن رأيت وليد مقبلا نحوي بقلق !
و تحوّلت إلى رقص عندما رأيه أصابع يده خالية من أي محابس !
سألته بعد ذلك، و نحن في المستشفى، و أنا أنظر إلى يده اليمنى :
" أين خاتمك ؟ "
وليد فكّر قليلا ثم قال :
" في علبته ! "
شعرت بسعادة كدت معها أضحك بقوة ! لكنني منعت نفسي بصعوبة لئلا يكتشف وليد بأنني لا أشكو من أي شيء !
إلا من غيرتي من الدخيلة، و رغبتي في إبعادها عني نهائيا
أخفضت نظري لئلا يقرأ وليد ما بعيني من فرح و مكر .. و بقيت كذلك بضع ثوان، ، إلى أن سمعته يقول :
" و أنت ؟؟ "
رفعت نظري إليه ، في بلاهة ! ماذا يعني ؟؟
قال :
" أين خاتمك ؟ "
و من عينيه إلى يدي اليمنى مباشرة ! لم أرتده مذ خلعته تلك الليلة !
قال :
" لا تقولي أنك أضعته مجددا ! "
قلت مداعبة :
" هل وجدته ؟؟ "
وليد اندهش و قال مستغربا :
" أحقا أضعته ثانية ؟؟ أي فتاة أنت ! "
قلت مباشرة :
" أنا رغد ! "
ابتسم و قال :
" حقا !؟ كدت ُ أنسى ! كنت ِ تضعين ألعابك و تأتين إلي طالبة مني البحث عنها ! "
ابتسمت ُ بخجل...
قال :
" لكنها كانت ألعاب .. أما هذا .. "
و بتر جملته...
و ظل ينظر إلي بصمت برهة.. ثم وجه عينيه نحو الجدار...
قلت :
" وليد .. "
بصوت خافت هامس، التفت إلي و أجاب :
" نعم ؟ "
" هل.. ستظل تعتني بي .. فيما لو بقيت ُ دون زواج عشر سنين أخرى ؟ "
استغرب وليد من سؤالي، ثم قال :
" و عشرين، و خمسين ، و مئة ! "
قلت بخجل :
" حقا وليد ؟ "
" طبعا صغيرتي ! إنك جزء مني ! "
كدت ُ أقول بسرعة :
" و أنت كلّي ! "
و لكنني خدّرت الجملة في لساني لئلا تصحو !
قلت و أنا أعبث بأصابعي :
" وليد ... "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و أتممت :
" تخلّصت ُ من الخاتم "
و نظرت إليه لأرى تعبيرات وجهه
بدا مستغربا حائرا
قلت موضّحة أكثر :
" سامر حل ّ رباطنا و لذلك .. خلعته "
هي تعبيرات غاية في الغموض ، تلك التي ارتسمت على وجه وليد لحظتها... 
ذهول مفاجأة ، صدمة، استياء... عدم تصديق، أو .. لا أدري.. لا أدري ما كان معناها...
بعد صمت الاستيعاب و التفكير ، قال :
" إذن .. إذن ... أنت و سامر ... "
أتممت ُ جملته :
" لم نعد مرتبطين ! "
وليد وقف فجأة ، و أخذ يحوم...في الغرفة ، يفكّر .. ثم استدار إلى فجأة و سألني :
" لماذا يا رغد ؟ "
تبادلنا نظرة عميقة، ثم أحنيت رأسي و أخفضت عيني نحو الأسفل.. 
خشية أن تصرخ الجملة من عيني :
( لأني أحبك أنت!)
التزمت الصمت، و لم أرفع بصري إليه مجددا... 
فما كان منه إلا أن أقبل نحو الستارة ليغلقها
بعدما أغلقها حول سريري، قال جملة أخيرة :
" مهما كان السبب، و لأنك تحت رعايتي الآن، فاحذفي فكرة الزواج من رأسك نهائيا.. 
طوال السنين المقبلة "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
الآن، و أخيرا..أصبحت رغد حرّة !
اتصلت بسامر و علمت منه بالتفاصيل
و الجملتان اللتان ظلتا معلقتين في رأسي كانت أولاهما :
" لا داعي لأن تأتيا لزيارتي ، لا أريد أن أراها "
أما الثانية، فهي :
" تستطيع أن تتزوّج الآن ممن أرادت "
" من تعني ؟ "
" اسألها ! "
كل هذا أكد لي ، أن رغد بالفعل انفصلت عن سامر من أجل رجل آخر... 
و هذا الآخر لن يكون غير حسام
و أنا لن أكون وليد إن سمحت لها بالزواج من أي مخلوق على وجه الأرض..
فرغد من هذه اللحظة أصبحت لي ! نعم لي !
و مهما كانت العقبات، و مهما عاندت الظروف
فسوف لن أسمح لأي رجل بدخول حياتها و سرقتها مني مجددا.. 
و لن تكون في النهاية إلا لي أنا..
توالت الأيام، و رفع الحظر أخيرا عن المدينة الصناعية
و صار بإمكان الناس التحرك منها و إليها دون خطورة .. و ما أن حدث ذلك 
حتى طالبتي رغد بأخذها إلى بيت خالتها و ألحّت علي بالطلب 
الأمر الذي جعل الشكوك في رأسي تكبر و تتفاقم
و أصبحت مهووسا باسم حسام حتى صرت أراه في الكوابيس...
و بعد إلحاح شديد منها وافقت على اصطحابها لزيارة عائلة خالتها بمجرد انتهاء موسم الحصاد .
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
بعد أيام، سيأخذني وليد أخيرا لرؤية خالتي و نهلة و الجميع ...
كم اشتقت إليهم ! كم من الشهور مضت مذ افترقنا في تلك الليلة الحمراء ...
كنت رغم ذلك على اتصال شبه يومي بنهلة أخبرها عن كل شيء يدور من حولي و داخلي ...
في أحد الأيام، كان وليد يعمل في المزرعة كالعادة، و كنت أراقبه و أرسم منظرا جميلا على مقربة منه
الشقراء كانت داخل المنزل مشغولة ببعض الأمور مع والدتها
فجأة ، إذا بي أرى أناس غرباء يدخلون المزرعة، و يعبرون الممر و يقتربون منّي !
كانوا أربعة رجال... تقدّم أحدهم نحوي أكثر و سأل :
" أأنت الآنسة أروى نديم ؟؟ "
قال آخر مقاطعا :
" أرأيت ؟ كما توقّعت ! إنها فتاة قاصر ! "
قال الرجل الأول و هو يقترب أكثر :
" أنت هي ؟ "
تراجعت أنا للوراء، و ألقيت بالفرشاة و علبة الألوان جانبا و هتفت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" وليـــــد "
وليد كان يعمل بالجوار.. ، و حين سمع ندائي أقبل مسرعا .. 
فلما ظهر أمام عيني ركضت إليه في ذعر ...
" رغد .. ماذا هناك ؟ "
و نظر إلى الرجال الغرباء ...
ثم سألهم :
" من أنتم ؟؟ "
قال الرجل الذي تحدّث إلي :
" أنا المحامي يونس المنذر، و هؤلاء رجال قانون أتباعي ، أتينا بحثا عن الآنسة أروى نديم "
و نظر باتجاهي أنا
اختبأت أنا خلف وليد، و أطللت برأسي لأراهم !
قال المتحدّث :
" أهي هذه ؟ "
قال وليد :
" لا ، لكن هل لي أن أعرف ماذا تريدون منها ؟ "
قال المتحدّث :
" أهي هنا ؟ أ هذه مزرعة المرحوم نديم وجيه ؟ "
" نعم . فماذا تريدون منها ؟ "
" عفوا من تكون يا سيد ؟ "
" وليد شاكر، زوج أروى نديم "
تبادل الرجال جميعهم النظرات ، ثم قال المتحدّث :
" هل يمكننا التحدث إلى السيدة أروى ؟ فالأمر مهم "
قال وليد :
" هل لي أن أعرف .. الموضوع ؟؟ "
قال الرجل :
" الموضوع يتعلق بإرثها، و لكن لا أريد مناقشته دون حضورها شخصيا و مع البطاقة المدنية ، بعد إذنك "
وليد استدار ليتحدّث معي ...
" رغد، من فضلك، استدعي أروى، و اطلبي منها إحضار بطاقتها 
و احضري بطاقتي من محفظتي ، تجدينها في أول أدراج الخزانة في غرفتي "
أذعنت للأمر و ذهبت مسرعة نحو أروى ، و أخبرتها بالأمر
ثم أسرعت إلى غرفة وليد أفتّش عن محفظته
استخرجت المحفظة من أحد أدراج الخزانة، و أخرجت البطاقة منها و أثناء ذلك 
لمحت شيئا داخل المحفظة أثار فضولي !
مجموعة من قصاصات الورق مرصوصة خلف بعضها البعض و مدسوسة خلف البطاقة !
بفضول سحبت واحدة منها فاكتشفت أنها جزء ممزق من صورة فوتوغرافية ما !
استخرجت القصاصة الثانية ، و الثالثة ، و الجميع، حتى وجدت قطعة حاوية على وجه شخص !
رتبت القصاصات .. حتى اكتملت الصورة ، و صارت جليّة أمامي ...
صورة لفتاة صغيرة، تجلس على الأرض، و أمامها علبة ألوان و دفتر تلوين تلّون رسومه ... 
صورة لا يقل عمرها عن 13 عاما كما لا يزيد عمر الطفلة الظاهرة فيها عن 5 سنين !
إنها صورتي أنا !!
" رغد "
سمعت صوت أروى مقبل نحوي فأعدت القصاصات بسرعة كيفما اتفق
و أخذت البطاقة و خرجت مسرعة من الغرفة ...
" ها أنا "
خرجنا سوية من المنزل إلى المزرعة، فوجدنا وليد و الرجال الأربعة 
و قد جلسوا على المقاعد الموجودة حول طاولة موضوعة على مقربة من المنزل ...
حينما أقبلنا.. وقف الجميع .. و قال وليد مشيرا إلى أروى :
" هذه هي أروى نديم وجيه "
و بعد أن استوثق الرجال من البطاقة ، قال ذلك الرجل نفسه :
" إذن فأنت لست فتاة قاصر كما اعتقدنا "
قالت أروى :
" أنا في الرابعة و العشرين من العمر ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قال الرجل :
" هذا سيسهّل مهمّة استلامك للإرث "
أورى و وليد تبادلا نظرة التعجب ، ثم قالت :
" الإرث ؟ أي إرث ؟ والدي رحمه الله لم يترك لنا غير هذه المزرعة ! "
و أشارت بيدها إلى ما حولها ...
الرجل تحدّث قائلا :
" لا أتحدّث عن إرث والدك رحمه الله "
تعجبت أروى ، و سألت :
" من إذن ؟؟ "
قال الرجل :
" عمّك المرحوم عاطف وجيه "
حملقنا نحن الثلاثة في وجوه بعضنا البعض، في منتهى الدهشة و الاستغراب
و إن كنت أنا أقلهم استغرابا !
قال وليد :
" عاطف وجيه ؟؟ أبو عمّار ! "
أجاب الرجل :
" نعم أبو عمّار ، رحمهما الله "
وليد و أروى نظرا إلى بعضهما .. ثم إلى الرجل الغريب ...
سألت أروى :
" عمّي عاطف ! عجبا ! لقد مات قبل عام ! هل ذكرني في وصيته !؟ "
الرجل قال :
" لم يترك المرحوم وصية، كما لم يترك وريثا ، لكنه ترك ثروة ! "
ازداد تحديق وليد و أروى في بعضهما البعض ، ثم سألت أروى :
" ثروة ؟ "
قال الرجل :
" نعم ، و لك منها نصيب كبير "
حلّ الصمت برهة ، ثم قالت أروى :
" ما يصل إلى كم تقريبا ؟ "
قال الرجل بصوت تعمّد أن يكون واضحا رنانا :
" ما يصل إلى الملايين يا سيدتي ! "
فغرت أروى ، و كذلك وليد و أنا.. كلنا فغرنا أفواهنا من الذهول ... و قالت أروى غير مصدّقة :
" ملا...يين ؟؟ تركها لي ..!! "
قال الرجل :
" نعم ملايين ! "
هزّت أروى رأسها غير مصدّقة... و هي تضع يدها على صدرها من الذهول ...
قال الرجل :
" يبدو أنك لم تكوني على علم ٍ يا سيّدتي..
بأن عمّك المرحوم عاطف وجيه كان مليونيرا فاحش الثراء ! "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
لقد كانت مفاجأة هزّت كياننا جميعا ...
عاطف وجيه، هو والد عمّار القذر، الذي قتلته بيدي قبل تسع سنين ..
و عاطف هذا ، كان رجلا شديد الثراء و يملك العديد من الأملاك ... 
و من بينها مصنع كبير كان يضاهي معظم مصانع المدينة الساحلية
و هو مصنع لم تلمسه يد الحرب، كما فعلت بمصانع أخرى ، منها مصنع والدي السابق ...
حقيقة، كان حدثا مزلزلا شل ّ حركتنا و أفكارنا طوال عدّة أيام...
و الفتاة الفقيرة التي ارتبطت بها ، و التي قبلت بي على حالي و عللي
و فتحت قلبها و بيتها و كل ما لديها من أجلي
و التي كنت أفكر بالانسحاب من حياتها من أجل رغد... أصبحت الآن..مالكة لثروة كبيرة !
يا للأيام ...
يا للزمن .. الذي يؤرجحنا و مصائرنا إيابا و ذهابا... علوا و هبوطا... مستقبلا و ماض ٍ !
كان يفترض عليها السفر إلى المدينة الساحلية من أجل إتمام الإجراءات اللازمة شخصيا.. 
و استلام نصيبها العظيم من تلك الثروة...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و كان علي أنا ترتيب الأمور من أجل هذه الرحلة
إلى المدينة الساحلية، مدينتي الأصلية، و التي لم أزرها منذ زمن..
" هل تصدّق يا وليد ؟؟ إنني لا أكاد أصدّق ! كأنه حلم ! 
آخر شيء كنت أتوقعه في الوجود على الإطلاق..
هو أن أرث شيئا و من ثروة عمّي الذي لم أره في حياتي غير بضع مرّات عابرة ! "
قالت ذلك ، و هي بين التصديق و التكذيب.. تشع عيناها فرحا و ابتهاجا..
قلت :
" سبحان الله ! "
أروى، مدت يديها و أمسكت بيدي و قالت :
" شدّ على يدي ّ بقوّة يا وليد ! دعني أحس بالألم لأتأكّد من أنها حقيقة "
ابتسمت لها و قلت :
" إنها حقيقة مذهلة ! صدّقي يا أروى ! أصبحت ِ ثرية ! "
أروى نظرت إلي بسعادة، و اغرورقت عيناها بالدمع، ثم ارتمت في حضني ...
" ضمّني بقوّة يا وليد.. فأنا أريد أن أشعر بأنها الحقيقة..بأنني لا أحلم..
بأنني في الواقع..وبأنك معي ! "
أحطتها بذراعي مشجعا ..و مؤكدا لها ما أعجز أنا نفسي عن تصديقه... و مكررا :
" سبحان الله...سبحان الله "
أغمضت عيني، و نحن متعانقين، و سبحت في بحر الذكرى البعيدة... 
استعرض شريط حياتي و المفاجآت التي اختزنها القدر لي ، و صدمني بها مرة تلو أخرى ...
قالت أروى :
" ماذا سنفعل الآن؟؟ "
" لا أعرف ! لازلنا في أول الطريق ! "
ابتعدت أروى عن صدري قليلا، و نظرت إلي مطولا، و ابتسمت و قالت :
" لا حاجة للقلق..ما دمت معي "
ابتسمت لها، فعادت و غمرت رأسها في صدري بارتياح...
أما أنا فأغمضت عيني في ألم...و مرارة ..في حيرة و ضياع.. 
ماذا سأفعل الآن؟؟ ماذا ينتظرني بعد ؟؟ ماذا تخبئين لي أيتها الأقدار ؟؟
و عندما فتحتهما..لمحت عينين حمراوين..ملأتهما الدموع..
تنظران إلي بألم، مطلتين من فتحة الباب.. و ما أن رأيتهما ..
حتى انسحبت صاحبتهما مبتعدة .. تاركة إياي في بحر من الضياع..
لم استطع البقاء مكاني لحظة بعد.. أبعدت أروى عني قليلا و قلت :
" دعيني أذهب لترتيب بعض الأمور.. من أجل السفر "
أروى ابتسمت و قالت :
" و أنا أيضا سأرتب بعض أموري... لا أدري كم سنغيب هناك ! "
و تركتها و تسللت نحو غرفة رغد..
طرقت الباب مرارا لكنها لم تجبني، و حين هممت بالانصراف رأيت مقبض الباب يتحرك أخيرا...
في الداخل، وجدت رغد غارقة في الدموع المريرة..فتصدّع فؤادي و طار عقلي خوفا عليها...
" ما بك صغيرتي؟؟ ماذا حصل ؟"
رمتني رغد بنظرة ثاقبة .. لم يكفها تمزيق أحشائي بل و صهرت الجدار الذي خلفي من حدّتها...
" رغد !؟ "
قالت :
" متى ستسافران ؟ "
قلت :
" خلال أيام معدودة "
قالت :
" هل يجب أن تذهب أنت ؟ "
استغربت سؤالها و أجبت :
" طبعا ! فأروى ستكون بحاجة إلي بالتأكيد ! "
قالت بنبرة حزينة :
" و أنا ؟ "
نظرت إليها بتعجّب ، و قلت :
" بالطبع ستكونين معنا ! "
رغد لم تعقّب، بل أحنت رأسها للأسفل بحزن...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*اقتربت منها أكثر ، ثم قلت :
" رغد ! و هل تظنين أنني سأترك هنا و أذهب ؟؟ "
رغد رفعت رأسها و نظرت إلي نظرة جعلت قواي تخور فجأة ...
قلت بصوت ضعيف واهن :
" أرجوك يا رغد.. ماذا تقصدين ؟ أخبريني بلسانك فلغة العيون هذه ..ترسلني إلى الجنون "
قالت رغد :
" ستصبحان ثريين ! "
ثم أضافت :
" هنيئا لكما ! "
و غطت وجهها بيديها كلتيهما و بكت بكاء ً مؤلما...
" أرجوك يا رغد، لم كل هذا ؟؟ ماذا يجول برأسك الآن ؟؟ "
رغد قالت و هي على وضعها هذا :
" دعني وحدي "
لم أقبل، قلت مصرا :
" ما بك الآن ؟ أخبريني أرجوك ؟؟ "
أزاحت رغد يديها و رمقتني بنفس الناظرة ، و قالت :
" أريد الذهاب إلى خالتي ! هلا ّ أخذتني إلى هناك ؟ "
رتبنا الأمور للسفر برا ، أنا و رغد و أروى و الخالة ليندا 
فيما ظل العم إلياس في المزرعة
يهتم بأمورها بمساعدة الأشخاص الذين عيّنتهم أنا للعمل عندنا قبل مدّة.
خطة سفرنا كانت تقتضي منا التعريج على المدينة الصناعية أولا 
من أجل زيارة عائلة أم حسام، كما ترغب رغد و تلح، و من ثم الذهاب إلى المدينة الساحلية.
في السيارة، كانت أروى تجلس على المقعد المجاور لي
و كنا نتبادل الأحاديث معظم الوقت، بينما يخيم صمت غريب على المقعدين الخلفيين
رغد و الخالة !
الخالة سرعان ما غلبها النعاس فنامت، أما الصغيرة الحبيبة
فكلما ألقيت نظرة عبر المرآة إليها وجدتها تحدّق بي بحدّة !
و كلما حاولت إشراكها في الحديث معنا ردت ردا مقتضبا سريعا ، باترا !
المشوار إلى المدينة الصناعية المنكوبة لم يكن طويلا
لكن الشارع كان خاليا من أية سيارات، الأمر الذي يثير الوجل في قلوب عابريه !
عبرنا على نفس محطة الوقود التي بتنا عندها تلك الليلة.. و نحن مشردون في العراء !
المحطة كانت مهجورة، و البقالة مقفلة... المكان ساكن و هادىء 
لا يحركه شيء غير الريح الخفيفة تعبث بأشياء مرمية على الأرض ...
كم كان يومنا مأساويا...
خففت السرعة، و جعلت أراقب ما حولي و أستعرض شريط الذكريات... 
لقد نجونا بأعجوبة ! سبحان الله ...
" وليد .. "
كان هذا صوت رغد، تناديني بوجل.. و كأن الذكرى أثارت في قلبها الفزع... 
التفت إليها فوجدتها تكاد تلتصق بمقعدي ! 
و علامات التوتر و الخوف مستعمرة تقاسيم وجهها الدائري...
قلت مشجعا :
" نجونا.. بفضل الله .."
و سبحنا في بحر عميق من الهدوء الموحش ...
تابعنا طريقنا ، و الذكرى تجول في رأسينا... هنا مشينا حفاة.. هنا ركضنا... 
هنا وقفنا... هنا حملت رغد... هنا وقعت رغد ... هنا أصيبت رغد ! آه ..ما كان أفظع ذلك الجرح ! ...
و هنا ...
هنا ...
ماذا تتوقعون هنا ؟؟
إنها سيارتي !
" وليد ! "
نادتني رغد و هي ترى سيارتي القديمة واقفة إلى جانب الطريق 
مع سيارات أخرى في نفس المكان !
أوقفت السيارة ، و أخذت أتفرج على سيارتي القديمة هناك !
التفت إلى رغد فوجدتها تنظر إلي ...
يا للأيام ! بل يا للشهور ! أما زالت سيارتي القديمة واقفة في انتظار عودتي في مكانها !
فتحت الباب و هممت بالنزول ، ناو الذهاب و تفحصها عن كثب !*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" إلى أين وليد ؟؟ "
سألني رغد ، قلت :
" سألقي نظرة ! "
و قبل أن أخرج كانت رغد قد فتحت بابها و سبقتني !
وقفت إلى جانبها ، و قلت :
" سأرى ما إذا كانت تعمل أم لا ! "
" سآتي معك "
و طبعا لا داعي لأن اعترض !
ذهبنا سوية، و بيدي نفس الميدالية التي أهدتني إياها صغيرتي
و التي تضم جميع مفاتيحي ، و اقتربنا من السيارة.
فتحت الأبواب الغير موصدة، و تفحصت ما بالداخل ...و رغد إلى جانبي..
" كما هي ! لم يتغير شيء ! أ رأيت يا رغد ؟؟ "
لم تعقّب ، بل ظلت تتفحصها بعينيها ، و ربما تستعيد الذكرى المرعبة ..
ركبت مقعدي الأمامي ، فأسرعت هي لركوب المقعد المجاور...و أغلقت الباب.
شغّلت المقود فعمل كما ينبغي،
" سليمة لم يصبها شيء ! رغد .. أتصدّقين ذلك ! سبحان الله ! "
رغد قالت :
" هيا بنا..ننطلق للخلف، و نعود من حيث أتينا تلك الليلة
و نعود بالزمان للوراء، و ننسى ما حصل انطلاقا من هذه النقطة ! "
ابتسمت و قلت :
" يا ليت ... "
و تنهّدت و أضفت :
" يا ليتنا بعدما وصلنا إلى هذه النقطة، رجعنا للوراء ، و رجع كل شيء كما كان... "
و أسندت رأسي إلى مسند المقعد.. و أغمضت عيني ...
لست أريد العودة للوراء بضعة اشهر، بل تسع سنين ، بل عشر... بل 15 ...
إلى ذلك اليوم الذي اقتحمت فيه مخلوقة صغيرة حياتي فجأة !
و ملأتها صراخا ، و بكاء ، و دموعا.. و ألما...
فتحت عيني و التفت إلى رغد، فوجدتها تنظر إلي بقلق..
إنها هي ذاتها... المخلوقة التي غزت عالمي منذ سنين ..
ذاتها التي تجلس قربي الآن ، لا يفصلني عنها سوى بضع بوصات...
تنظر إلي نظرتها للعالم بأسره، و أمثّل بالنسبة لها كل الناس...
" رغد .. "
" نعم ؟ "
" كيف تشعرين الآن ؟؟ "
قالت :
" الآن الآن ؟"
" نعم الآن ! ؟ "
ابتسمت و قالت :
" بالسرور ! "
عجبا ! أمر هذه الصغيرة كله محيّر !
بعد ذلك، أقفلت أبواب السيارة، و ودعناها على أمل العودة لها ذات يوم
و تابعنا مشوارنا نحو المدينة...
ما إن أطللنا على مشارفها، حتى رأينا الدمار و الخراب يعشش على شوارعها و أجوائها...
اضطررت لسلك طرق ملتوية و معقّدة لأصل إلى قلبها...
المباني المتهدّمة ، الأشجار المحترقة، الشوارع المدمّرة، و الأشياء المبعثرة هنا و هناك ...
كلها ، مناظر تثير الرعب في قلب الصخر...
عبرنا أخيرا على الشارع المؤدي إلى منزلنا... و آه من ألم المنظر .. 
آه بعد ألف آه و آه...
بيتنا.. كتلة من الفحم الأسود... محاطة بطبقة من الرماد و الغبار...
تحوّل ذلك المنزل الصغير الهادئ، الحبيب .. إلى شبح ميت..
لا أثر فيه و لا معلم من معالم الحياة و الروح...
" يا إلهي ! "
قالت رغد ذلك ، و وضعت يدها على وجهها لتحاشي رؤية المنظر المؤلم...
و تخفي الدموع التي ساحت على الجانبين.. رثاء و عزاء ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

لم أستطع أن أمر من هنا مرور الكرام 
أوقفت سيارتي عند الباب ، المكان الذي اعتدت أن أوقفها فيه.. و نظرت من حولي ...
شعرت باختناق شديد في صدري، و كأن الغبار و الرماد قد سدّت حويصلاته 
و منعت جزيئات الهواء من الدخول...
مع ذلك، لم أتمالك منع نفسي من المضي قدما...
فتحت الباب، وقلت :
" سألقي نظرة"
و التفت إلى رغد.. كانت لا تزال تخفي وجهها خلف يديها...
قلت :
" رغد.. أتأتين ؟؟ "
أردتها أن تأتي معي.. شيء حي يتحرك معي في سكون ذلك الشبح الميت
أردت أن أشعر ببعض الحياة.. ببعض الأمان..بأن هناك من لا زال حيا معي .. 
رغم موت من مات.. و فناء من فني...
أروى قالت :
" سآتي معك ! "
رغد بسرعة أبعدت يديها عن وجهها و فتحت الباب !
خالتي الأخرى أيضا تبعتنا... و سرنا نحن الأربعة نحو الداخل...
الأبواب كانت مفتوحة، كما تركناها أنا و دانة ليلة هروبنا ...
سرنا ندوس على الرماد، و نتنفس الغبار.. و رائحة الخراب و الوحشة... 
تقرصنا الذكريات و تصفعنا المناظر المؤسفة، و تحني ظهورنا الحسرة على ما كان و ما لم يعد...
رغد أمسكت بيدي، و كلما سرنا خطوة شدت ضغطها علي.. 
و كلما رأت شيئا أغمضت عينيها بقوّة و عصرت الدموع المتجمعة في محجريها...
حتى إذا ما بلغنا الردهة المؤدية إلى غرفة والدي ّ 
حررت يدي من بين أصابعها، و هرولت نحو الباب و فتحته باندفاع...
" أمي... أبي ... "
حينها فقط، أدركت كم كنت مجنونا حين سمحت للفضول بالتغلب علي ... 
و وقفت عند المنزل...
اقتحمت رغد الغرفة و هي تهتف
" أمي .. أبي .. "
و انهارت على السرير ، تحضن الوسائد و تبكي بحرارة و مرارة .. 
بكاء عاليا صدّع الحجر ... و أدمع الجدران.. و زلزل الأرض...
" أنا أنتظركما ! لماذا لا تعودان ؟ أي حج هذا الذي لا يعود الحجيج فيه من بيت الله !
.. الله ! يا الله .. أنت ترى بيتي الآن ! أنت رب البيت و أنا لا بيت لي...
و أنت رب الناس و أنا لا ناس لي ! أتاك جميع الآباء و الأمهات.. 
و أنا لا أب لي و لا أم ! يا رب.. لا أب لي و لا أم ! يتّمتني مرتين يا رب ..
مرتين يا رب .. مرتين أفقد فيهما أعظم ما أعطيتني إياه .. 
بل أربع مرّات ! أمان و أبان ! أربع أيتام في بيت خرب محروق ! "
كيف احتمل أنا ..وليد .. كلاما كهذا من رغد ؟؟
انهرت باكيا معها بلا شعور... و أي شعور يبقى للمرء و هو يرى ما نراه...؟ 
حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل ...
من وسادة إلى وسادة، و من زاوية إلى زاوية، و من شيء إلى شيء
أخذت صغيرتي تتنقل و هي تهتف
" أمي .. أبي "
تفتش حطام الخزائن، و تستخرج الخرق المحروقة المتبقية من ملابسهما
و تحضنها و تقبّلها و تصرخ .. و قلبي يصرخ معها .. و تتمزق، و قلبي يتمزّق معها ..
و تنهار و قلبي ينهار معها أيما انهيار...
" يكفي رغد.. بالله عليك، دعينا نرحل "
أبت رغد الحراك، بل زاد تشبثها حتى ببقايا الستائر.. و شباك النوافذ..
أروى و الخالة بكتا لبكاء رغد، و وقفتا في الخارج في حزن و أسف على ما حلّ ببيتنا.. و بوالدينا..
رغد ، أقبلت فجأة نحو الأدراج الموجودة أسفل المرآة..
و أخذت تفتح الواحدا تلو الآخر... و تستخرج أشياء أمي 
ما تبقى منها و تضم ما تضم، و تقبّل ما تقبّل ، و تضع في حقيبتها ما تضع..
" هنا كانت أمي تجلس كل يوم تسرّح شعرها ! "
" وليد انظر ! هذا سوار أمي المفضل ! "
" وليد هل تعتقد أنها قد تغضب إن احتفظت به !؟"
" أريد أن آخذ هذا معي !، و هذا .. و هذا و هذا و هذا ! "
" وليد ..لا أريد أن أخرج من هنا ! ليتني كنت هنا و احترقت قبل رحيلهما "
و مرة أخرى أسمعها تدعو على نفسها بالموت.. هتفت متوسلا :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" يكفي يا رغد ، هيا نغادر المكان أرجوك فلم أعد أحتمل المزيد "
اقتربت منها و أمسكت بذراعها و أرغمتها على الخروج من الغرفة، رغم مقاومتها..
كانت رغد تبكي بكاءا شديدا ، و استمرّت في نوبتها هذه و نحن واقفان عند الباب
لا توافق على التزحزح عنه خطوة بعد...
" رغد .. صغيرتي ... "
ناديتها بأتعس صوت صدر من حنجرتي الكئيبة...على الإطلاق..
نظرت إلي و قالت بأسى :
" من بقي لي بعدهما؟ من بقي لي ؟ "
قلت :
" أنا يا رغد .. لك و معك دائما..أنا يا رغد.. أنا ... "
رغد نظرت إلي نظرة حزينة قاتلة، و فكها الأسفل يرتجف من البكاء.. و الدموع تقطر منه ...
" رغد ... "
" وليد ... ضمّني "
وقفت كالأبله ، لا أفهم و لا أفكر و لا أتصرف !
قالت و فكها لا يزال ترتجف :
" ضمّني .. ألست أبي و أمي الآن ؟ ألست من بقي لي ؟ "
لحظتها.. تمنيت لو أتحوّل إلى جدار ، يكون أكثر نفعا مني ..
كأي جدار عانقته و تشبثت به.. كأي جدار ربما
و مع كونه جمادا لا روح فيه و لا حياة، أشعرها بالدفء و العطف و الأمان... أما أنا..
و أنا واقف أمامها كالشبح الميت، الغير مجدي .. 
فلم يكن مني إلا أن أحنيت رأسي للأمام في عجز عن فعل شيء أكثر أهمية 
و حرارة و نفعا من الجدران ...
لن أسامح نفسي ما حييت، على خذلاني لصغيرتي في لحظة كهذه...
بعد ذلك ، و رغم أنني كنت مصرا على المغادرة فورا
ألا أن رغد كانت مصرّة على دخول غرفتها و تفقّد أشيائها...
السرير كان محروقا، و لا زلت أشكر الله ألف مرة لأن رغد ليلتها كانت نائمة في بيت خالتها..
ألف حمد لك يا رب..
الأثاث، في موضعه السابق، ألا أنه مكتس باللون الأسود المتفحم..
و مغطى بذرات الرماد و فتات المحروقات...
لم أشأ دخول الغرفة، وقفت عن الباب أراقب رغد و هي تتحسس أشياءها المحروقة... 
حتى إذا ما انتهت إلى مجموعة لوحاتها الكبيرة ، جعلت تتفقدها بسرعة و وله ، و تهتف بألم :
" لا ، لا .. لا ... "
ثم نظرت إلي و قالت بين دموعها :
" وليد .. لقد احترقت َ ! "
و أخذت تحضن الرماد... و البقايا... أخيرا قررت الدخول
و حين صرت قربها مباشرة قالت و هي تنثر الرماد من حولها :
" أنظر.. لقد احترقت حتى الصورة ! لماذا ؟ يا إلهي ماذا تبقى لي ؟ ماذا تبقى لي ؟؟ "
" دعونا نغادر المكان و نختصر الألم أرجوكما "
كان ذلك صوت أروى التي كانت واقفة عند الباب.. قالت رغد
" ارحلوا و اتركوني.. أريد الموت هنا.. آه يا رب.. لماذا عشت أنا و ماتا هما ؟ 
حتى الصورة احترقت ! ماذا تبقى لي ؟؟ "
أروى تقدمت نحونا و أمسكت بيد رغد محاولة مواساتها و تشجيعها
ألا أن رغد نهرتها بقوة، و رمتها ببعض الكلمات الجارحة، ربما من شدة حزنها ...
و لم تسمح لنا رغد بمغادرة المنزل حتى تفقدته غرفة غرفة و ممرا ممرا و زاوية زاوية...
حتى المطبخ جلست فيه فترة طويلة تستعيد الذكرى و تقلّب المواجع ، و تكرر
" هنا كانت أمي تطهو الطعام ، و هنا كان أبي يدوّن ملاحظاته في المفكرة ! 
و هناك كانت دانة تزين كعكاتها بالشكولا ! ... و سامر يقف هناك، يتحدّث عبر الهاتف
و عند هذه الطاولة كنت أنا أجلس لأقشر البطاطا !
ليت ذلك يعود...
و لو يوما واحدا فقط..
أعيش فيه وسط عائلتي .. بين أمي و أبي، و أختي و أخي.. يوما واحدا فقط.. عسى أن يكون آخر أيام حياتي... "
بل إن هذا سيكون آخر أيام حياتي أنا، ما لم تتوقفي عن ذلك يا رغد ... ارحميني...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

حملت رغد معها تذكارا من كل مكان و عن كل شخص.. 
حتى سامر...كما أخذت حليها و حلي دانة، بل و ما بقي من فستان زفافها المحروق أيضا !
" سأعطيه لأختي حين تعود ! كانت مهووسة به .. 
و تعتبره كنزها الثمين ! مسكينة يا دانة ! "
خرجنا من ذلك الحطام الكئيب بعدما أغرقناه بالدموع و ملأناه بالألم... 
إن كنت، الشخص الذي لم يعش في هذا المنزل فترة طويلة
و لم يحمل معه سوى القليل من الذكريات، و أنا أكاد أنصهر من حرارة ما بداخلي، فكيف برغد ...؟؟
ابتعدنا عنه و قلوبنا معلقة عنده، و أنظارنا متشبثة به حتى اللحظة الأخيرة...
و أخذنا معنا ما غلا مما نجا، و ما نجا مما غلا
لم تتوقف سيل الدموع حتى بعدما وصلنا إلى منزل أبي حسام
و كان الآخر محترقا ، ألا انه أحسن حالا من بيتنا المدمّر...
حين قرعنا الباب، فُتح و ظهر من خلفه أفراد العائلة أجمعون
و الذين كانوا في انتظارنا منذ ساعات...
ما إن رأت رغد خالتها حتى صرخت.. و انهارت في حضنها بحرارة ...
اللقاء كان من أقسى اللقاءات التي مررت بها في حياتي.. 
لا يضاهيه أي لقاء، عدا لقائي بأهلي بعد خروجي من السجن
مع فارق ضخم، هو أنه لا أهل أمامي لأعود إليهم و أعانقهم و أبكي فوق صدورهم...
استهلكنا كمية كبيرة من الدموع حتى أوشكنا على الجفاف
صعدت رغد بعد ذلك مع ابنة خالتها إلى الطابق العلوي، و ذهبت النساء إلى غرفة أخرى
و بقينا نحن الرجال في غرفة المعيشة نقلّب الأحزان و نتجرّع الآهات و نتبادل التعازي...
حينما حل الظلام، أردت أخذ عائلتي إلى فندق لقضاء الليلة قبل متابعة السير غدا
مع أنني لست واثقا من العثور على مكان مناسب، و طلبت من حسام استدعاء الثلاث...
ذهب حسام و عاد بعد قليل مع أمه و أروى و أمها ، فسألت عن رغد 
فأخبرتني أم حسام أنها أرسلت ابنتها الصغرى لاستدعائها...
لحظات و إذا بالفتاة الصغيرة ( سارة ) تأتي نحونا و تقول :
" تقول رغد إنها ستبقى معنا و لن ترحل مع وليد و خطيبته الشقراء الدخيلة و أمها ! "
تبادلنا جميعا النظرات المتعجبة، و حملقنا في الفتاة الصغيرة ... ثم سألتها أمها :
" سارة ! هل هذا ما قالته ؟؟ و هل طلبت منك نقل هذا إلينا ؟؟ "
و هنا أقبلت الآنسة نهلة، و نظرت إلى أختها بغضب، ثم إلينا أنا و أروى و قالت :
" رغد ستبات معي الليلة "
شعرت بالضيق الشديد من ذلك، فقلت :
" أين هي ؟ أود ا لتحدّث معها فهلا ّ استدعيتها ؟ "
قالت :
" إنها لا تريد الخروج الآن... "
ضقت أكثر و قلت :
" أرجوك آنستي، هلا استدعيتها "
و ما كدت أنهي الجملة حتى طارت الصغيرة سارة لاستدعائها !
ثوان و إذا بها تعود قائلة :
" لن تذهب معك ! ارحل و اتركها و شأنها "
هتفت الآنسة نهلة :
" سارة ! تبا لك ! لا تتدخلي أنت و ابقي في مكانك "
قلت :
" هل أخبرتها بأنني أريد التحدّث معها ؟؟ "
موجها الخطاب إلى الفتاة الصغيرة، فابتسمت الأخيرة و قالت :
" نعم ! و قالت إنها لا تريد التحدث معك
و إن علي إخبارك بأنها لن تذهب معكم فارحلوا ! "
أم حسام ذهبت الآن إلى غرفة ابنتها و عادت بعد قليل قائلة :
" دعها تنام هنا الليلة ، إنها في حالة سيئة "
و عبارة ( حالة سيئة ) أزعجتني و أقلقتني أكثر...
" أرجوك يا سيدتي ، استدعيها لأتحدّث معها الآن "
و ما إن أنهيت جملتي هذه حتى رأيت رغد تظهر أمامي، ثم تقول :
" سأبقى هنا في بيت خالتي ! لن أرحل معكم "
اجتاحني الهلع، فقلت :
" تعنين الليلة ؟ "
قالت :
" بل كل ليلة ، سوف أعيش هنا بقية عمري "
نظرت إليها، و إلى جميع من حولي في عدم تصديق .. ثم سألتها :
" ماذا تعنين يا رغد ؟ لا يمكنك ذلك ! "
قالت بصوت متحد ٍ :
" بلى ، يمكنني "
" رغد ! مستحيل ! "
قالت بتحد أكبر :
" بلى يا وليد، سأبقى أنا مع عائلتي الحقيقية
و ارحل أنت مع عائلتك الجديدة.. و في أمان الله "

---------------------------
نهايه الحلقة الـ33
ترقبوا الحلقة الـ34

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقةالرابعةوالثلاثون
~ لن تبتعدي عنّي ~

لأنني كنت أريد أن أبتعد عنه، و عن أروى التي تقترب منه أكثر يوما بعد يوم
و لأنني أصبحت بإحباط شديد بعد نزول الثروة المفاجئة على أروى، و تعلّقها اكثر و أكثر بوليد
رفضت متابعة سفري معه...
لم أعد أحتمل المزيد، إن الذي ينبض بداخلي هو قلب و ليس محرك سيارات!
لا أحتمل رؤية أروى معه، أختنق كلما أبصرتها عيني
أريدها أن تتحول إلى خربشة مرسومة بقلم الرصاص
حتى أمحوها من الوجود تماما بممحاة فتّاكة!
وليد ، و أروى و أمها، و أفراد عائلة خالتي ، كانوا جميعا يقفون ناظرين إلي، و أنا أكرر :
" سأبقى هنا بقية عمري "
وليد وقف أولا صامتا، ذلك الصمت الذي يستلزمه استيعاب الأمور، ثم قال :
" مستحيل ! "
نشبت مشادة فيما بيننا، وتدخلت خالتي، و حسام و نهلة
واقفين إلى صفي، يطلبون من وليد تركي معهم..ألا أن وليد قال بغضب :
" هيا يا رغد فأنا متعب ما يكفي و أريد أن أرتاح "
بدأت العبرات تتناثر من مقلتي على مرأى من الجميع
و رقت قلوب أقاربي لي، و ساورتهم الشكوك بأنني غير مرتاحة مع 
أو لا ألقى معاملة حسنة من قبل وليد !
قالت خالتي :
" دعها تبات عندنا الليلة على الأقل، و غدا نناقش الأمر "
قال وليد :
" رجاء ً يا خالتي أم حسام، أنه أمر مفروغ منه "
قالت خالتي :
" و لكنها تريد البقاء هنا ! هل ستأخذها قهرا ؟ "
قال وليد :
" نعم إذا لزم الأمر "
و هي جملة رنت في الأجواء و أخرست الجميع، و أقلقتهم !
حتى أنا، ( ابتلعت ) دموعي و حملقت فيه بدهشة منها !
يأخذني معه رغما عني ؟ يمسك بي قهرا و يشدني بالقوة
أو يحملني على ذراعيه عنوة، و يحبسني في السيارة !
تبدو فكرة مضحكة ! و مثيرة أيضا !
و لكن يا لسخافتي ! كيف تتسلل فكرة غبية كهذه إلى رأسي في لحظة كهذه !
حسام قال منفعلا :
" ماذا تعني ؟؟كيف تجرؤ !؟ "
رمقه وليد بنظرة غاضبة و قال بحدة :
" لا تتدخّل أنت "
قال حسام مستاء :
" كيف لا ؟ أ نسيت أنها ابنة خالتي ؟
نحن أولى برعايتها منك فأمي لا تزال حية أطال الله في عمرها "
تدخّل أبو حسام قائلا :
" ليس هذا وقت التحدّث بهذا الشأن "
التفت إليه حسام و قال :
" بلى يا والدي، كان يجب أن تحضر إلى هنا منذ شهور ، لولا الحظر الذي أعاق تحركنا "
وليد تحدّث بنفاذ صبر قائلا :
" هل تعتقد أنني سأقبل بهذا ؟ "
حسام قال حانقا :
" ليست مسألة تقبل أم لا تقبل ! هذا ما يجب أن يحدث شئت أم أبيت
كما و أنها رغبة رغد "
و التفت إلي، طالبا التأييد، كما التفت إلي وليد و الجميع !
قلت بتحد:
" نعم، أريد العيش هنا مع خالتي "
وجه وليد تحوّل إلى كتلة من النار... الأوداج التي تجانب عنقه
و جبينه انتفخت لحد يخيل للمرء إنها على وشك الانفجار !
عيناه تقذفان حمما بركانية حامية !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

رباه !
كم هو مرعب ! يكاد شعر رأسي يخترق حجابي 
و يشع من رأسي كالشمس السوداء !
قال :
" و أنا، لن أبتعد عن هذا المكان خطوة واحدة إلا و أنت معي "
في لحظة حاسمة مرعبة هذه، يتسلل تعليق غبي من ابنة خالتي الصغرى
حين تقول :
" إذن .. نم معنا ! "
جميعنا نظرنا إلى سارة نظرة مستهجنة، تلتها نظرة تفكير، تلتها نظرة استحسان !
قال خالتي :
" تبدو فكرة جيّدة ! لم لا تقضون هذه الليلة معنا ؟ "
وليد اعترض مباشرة، و كذلك أروى ... و بعد نقاش قصير، نظر إلي وليد و قال :
" لهذه الليلة فقط "
معلنا بذلك موافقته على المبيت في بيت خالتي
و إصراره على عدم الخروج من الباب إلا و أنا معه !
يا لهذا الوليد ! من يظن نفسه ؟؟ أبي ؟ أمي ؟ خطيبي ؟؟
لو كان كذلك، ما تركني تائهة وسط دموعي في بيتنا المحروق
بحاجة لحضن يضمني و يد تربّت على كتفي، و وقف كالجبل الجليدي، يتفرّج علي ...
أخرجت لنهلة كل ما كبته في صدري طوال تلك الشهور...
حتى أثقلت صدرها و رأسها،و نامت و تركتني أخاطب نفسي!
كذلك نام الجميع، و مضى الوقت... و أنا في عجز كلي عن النوم
و وليد يلعب فوق جفني ّ ، لذا نهضت عن السرير
و ذهبت إلى الطابق السفلي، بحثا عن وليد !
كنت أدرك أنني لن أتمكن من النوم و لن يهدأ لي بال حتى أراه...
لمحته جالسا في نفس المكان الذي كان يجلس فيه أثناء ( شجارنا ) 
و كان يبدو غارقا في التفكير العميق...
انسحبت بحذر، إذ إنني لم أكن أريد الظهور أمامه.. فظهوري سيفتح باب للمشادة !
لكني، بعدما رأيته، أستطيع أن أنام قريرة العين !
(نوما هنيئا..يا وليد قلبي !)
جملة أكررها كل ليلة قبيل نومي,,مخاطبة بها صورة وليد المحفورة في جفنيّ...
و التي أعجز عن محوها و لو اقتلعت جفني من جذورهما...
~ ~ ~ ~
وافقت كارها على قضاء الليلة في بيت أبي حسام، و لم أنم غير ساعتين
لأن أفكاري كانت تعبث بدماغي طوال الوقت.
ماذا إن قررت صغيرتي البقاء هنا ؟
أتعتقد هي أنني سأسمح بهذا ؟؟
مطلقا يا رغد مطلقا .. و إن كان آخر عمل في حياتي، فأنا لن أدعك تبتعدين عني...
ما كدت أصدّق، أنك ِ تحررت ِ من أخي... الطيور..يجب أن تعود إلى أعشاشها...
مهما ابتعدت، و مهما حلّقت...
مهما حدث و مهما يحدث يا رغد.. أنت ِ فتاتي أنا...
تناولنا فطورنا في وقت متأخر، الرجال في مكان و النساء في مكان آخر... 
و حين فرغنا منه، طلبت أم حسام أن تتحدّث معي حديثا مطوّلا، فجلسنا أنا و هي
و ابنتها الصغيرة في غرفة المجلس... و كنت أعلم مسبقا عن أي شيء سيدور الحديث !
" وليد يا بني.. إن ما مرّت به رغد لهي تجربة عنيفة، احترق بيتها، و تشردت ، ثم مات والداها
ثم انفصلت عن خطيبها، و عاشت في مكان غريب مع أناس غرباء ! 
هذا كثير على فتاة صغيرة يا بني ! "
التزمت الصمت في انتظار التتمة
" إنه لمن الخطأ جعلها تستمر في العيش هناك، إنها بحاجة إلى رعاية (أموية و أبوية)..
لذلك يجب أن تبقى معنا "
هزت رأسي اعتراضا مباشرة... فقالت أم حسام :
" لم لا ؟ "
" لا يمكنني تركها هنا "
" و لكن لماذا ؟ إنه المكان الطبيعي الذي يجب أن تكون فيه بعدما فقدت والديك
مع خالتها و عائلة خالتها، التي تربت بينهم منذ طفولتها"
قلت مستنكرا :
" لا يمكن ذلك يا أم حسام، الموضوع منته "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

استاءت أم حسام و قالت :
" لماذا ؟ أترى تصرّفك حكيما ؟؟ تعيش معك أنت، ابن عمّها الغريب
و زوجته و أمها الأجنبيتين، و تترك خالتها و ابنتي خالتها !؟ "
وقفت من شدة الانزعاج من كلامها ... كيف تصفني بالغريب ؟؟
" أنا ابن عمّها و لست بالرجل الغريب "
" و ابن عمّها ماذا يعني ؟ لو كان سامر لكان الأمر مختلفا .. 
بل إنه حتى مع سامر لا يمكنها العيش بعدما انفصلا . أنت لست محرما لها يا وليد "
استفزّتني الجملة، فقلت بغضب:
" و لا حسام و لا أباه ! "
أم حسام ابتسمت ابتسامة خفيفة و هي تقول :
" لكنني هنا ! "
" و إن ْ ؟ ... أروى و أمها أيضا هناك "
" لا مجال للمقارنة ! إنهما شخصان غريبان ، و أنا خالة رغد ، يعني أمها "
قلت بنفاذ صبر :
" لكنك لست ( المحرم ) هنا ! لن يغيّر وجودك و ابنتيك شيئا ! "
أم حسا صمتت برهة ثم قالت :
" إن كانت المشكلة في ذلك، فحلّها موجود، و إن كان سابقا لأوانه "
الجملة دقّت نواقيس الخطر في رأسي، فقلت بحذر و بطء :
" ماذا ... تقصدين ؟ "
أم حسام قالت :
" كان يحلم بالزواج منها منذ سنين، فإن هي وافقت على ذلك
أصبح حسام و رغد زوجين يعيشان معا في بيت واحد ! "
كنت أتوقع أن تقول ذلك ، و أخشاه.. اضطربت و تبدّلت تعبيرات وجهي
و استدرت فورا مغادرا الغرفة
حين بلغت الباب سمعتها تناديني :
" وليد ! إلى أين ! ؟ "
استدرت إليها و النار مشتعلة من عيني و صدري
لم أكن أريد أن أفقد أعصابي لحظتها و أمام أم حسام.. لكنني صرخت :
" سآخذها و نغادر فورا "
و تابعت طريقي دون الاستجابة إلى نداءاتها من خلفي
و من أمامي، رأيت حسام، واقفا على مقربة، ينتظر نتاج اللقاء الودي بيني و بين أمه
لما رآني في حال يوحي للناظر بشدة انفعالي
و رأى أمه مقبلة من بعدي تناديني ، سأل بقلق :
" ماذا حصل ؟ "
لم يجب أينا، الجواب الذي كان بحوزتي لحظتها 
هي لكمة عنيفة توشك على الانطلاق من يدي رغما عني
كبتها عنوة حتى لا أزيد الموقف سوء ً
التفت ّ الآن إلى الصغيرة سارة و طلبت منها استدعاء رغد و أروى و الخالة ليندا
" اخبريهن بأننا سنغادر الآن "
و ركضت الفتاة إلى حيث كن ّ يجلسن .. في إحدى الغرف .
أم حسام قالت :
" وليد ! يهديك الله يا بني ، ما أنت فاعل ؟ "
أجبت بحنق :
" راحل مع عائلتي ، و شكرا لكم على استضافتنا و جزيتم خيرا "
حسام خاطب أمّه :
" هل أخبرتِه ؟ "
أجابت :
" نعم ، و لكن ... "
و نظرت إلي، فحذا هو حذوها ، و قال :
" هل أخبرتك أمي عني و عن رغد ؟ "
اكتفيت هذه المرّة بنظرة حادة فقأت بها عينيه...
بدا مترددا، لكنه قال :
" منذ زمن كنت أفكّر في ... "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و هذه المرّة صرخت في وجهه بشدّة :
" لا تفكّر في شيء و ابق حيث أنت "
الاثنان تبادلا النظرات المتعجّبة ... و المستنكرة
ثم نطق حسام :
" و لتبق رغد معي أيضا، فأنا أرغب في الزواج منها بأسرع ما يمكن
و بما أنك هنا.. يمكننا أن ... "
و في هذه المرة، و بأسرع ما يمكن ، و بعد انفلات أعصابي تماما
تفجرت اللكمة الدفينة في يدي، نحو وجه حسام ، بعنف و قسوة...
ربما الصدمة مما فعلتـُه فاجأت حسام أكثر من الضربة نفسها
فوقف متسمرا محملقا في ّ في دهشة و ذهول !
كنت لا أزال أشعر بشحنة في يدي بحاجة إلى التفريغ !
و ليتني أفرغتها فورا في أي شي.. حسام، الجدار، الأرض 
الشجر، الحجر ، الحديد ... أي شيء.. و لا أن أكبتها لذلك الوقت... ...
عادت سارة، و معها أروى و أمها
نقلت نظري بين الثلاث و لم أكد أسأل ، إذ أن الصغيرة قالت :
" رغد تقول : ارحلوا ، فهي لن تأتي معكم أبدا ! "
تحدّثت أروى الآن قائلة :
" إنها مصرّة على البقاء هنا و اعتقد، أنها تشعر بالراحة و السعادة مع خالتها و ابنتيها ! "
و استدارت إلى أمها متممة :
" أليس كذلك أمي ؟ "
قالت خالتي ليندا :
" بلى، مسكينة ، لقد مرّت بظروف صعبة جدا، لم لا تتركها هنا لبعض الوقت يا وليد ؟ "
عند هذا الحد، و ثار البركان...
الجميع من حولي يقفون إلى صفها ضدّي، الكل يطلب مني ترك رغد هنا..
و يرى أنه التصرف السليم، و قد يكون كذلك، و قد يصدر من إنسان عاقل ، أما أنا..
في هذه اللحظة فمجنون، و حين يتعلّق الأمر برغد فأنا أجن المجانين...
سألت الصغيرة سارة :
" أين هي ؟ "
أشارت إلى الغرفة التي كانت النساء يجلسن فيها
قلت :
" أ أستطيع الدخول ؟ "
فنظرت إلي الصغيرة سارة ببلاهة ، أشحت بأنظاري عنها 
و نظرت إلى أروى محوّلا السؤال إليها ، و كررت :
" أ أستطيع الدخول ؟ "
قالت أروى :
" أجل ... "
و سرت ُ نحو الغرفة ، و أنا أنادى بصوت عال مسموع :
" رغد ... رغد "
حتى أنبهها و ابنة خالتها إلى قدومي..
طرقت الباب، ثم فتحته بنفسي، و أنا مستمر في النداء...
الجميع تبعني، و رموني بنظرات مختلفة المعاني، لا تهمني كما لا يهمكم سردها هنا
وجدت صغيرتي واقفة و إلى جانبها ابنة خالتها، و على وجهيهما بدا التوتر و القلق...
قلت :
" رغد، هيا بنا ... "
هزّت رأسها اعتراضا و ممانعة ، فقلت بصوت جعلته أكثر حدّة و خشونة :
" رغد ، هيا بنا، سنرحل فورا "
رغد تكلّمت قائلة :
" لن أرحل معكم ، اذهبوا و اتركوني و شأني "
رفعت صوتي أكثر و قلت بلهجة الإنذار الأخير :
" رغد، أقول هيا بنا ، لأنه حان وقت الرحيل، و أنا لن أخرج من هنا إلا و أنت معي "
قالت رغد بتحد ٍ :
" لن أذهب ! "
في هذه اللحظة، استخدمت بقايا الشحنة المكبوتة في يدي ..
التي حدّثتكم عنها.. على حبيبة قلبي ، رغد
أسرعت نحوها، و أمسكت بذراعها بعنف، و شددتها رغما عنها 
و أجبرتها على السير معي نحو الباب ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

من حولي كان الجميع يهتف و يستنكر و يعترض 
و لكنني أبعدت ُ كل من حاول اعتراض طريقي بعنف
و دفعت حسام دفعة قوية صفعته بالجدار
أم حسام حاولت استيقافي و صرخت في وجهي ، و مدّت رغد ذراعها الأخرى
و تشبثت بخالتها، و بابنة خالتها ، و بكل شيء...
ألا أنني سحبتها من بين أيديهم بقسوة
أروى و أمها حاولتا ثنيي عما أقدمت عليه فكان نصيبها زجرة قوية مرعبة فجّرتها في وجهيهما كالقنبلة...
نحو المخرج سرت و لحق بي حسام و البقية من بعده فأنذرته :
" عن طريقي ابتعد لأنني لا أريد أن تصيبك كسور أنت في غنى عنها "
" من تظن نفسك !؟ اترك ابنة خالتي و إلا .. "
استخرجت المفتاح من جيبي و فتحت باب السيارة المجاور لمقعد السائق
و دفعت رغد عنوة إلى الداخل ، و أقفلته من بعدها .
و الآن.. علي ّ أن ألقّن حسام درسا ، ليعرف جزاء من يتجرّأ على خطبة حبيبتي منّي ...
كنت أنوي إيساعه ضربا، ألا أن تدخّل من حولي جعلني أكتفي ببعض اللكمات التي لا تسمن
و لا تغني من جوع، و لا تخمد بركانا جنونيا ثار في داخلي بلا هوادة .
وسط المعمة و البلبلة و الصراخ و الهتاف، و استغاثة رغد و ضرباتها المتتالية لنافذة السيارة 
و الفوضى التي عمّت الأجواء، التفت أنا إلى أروى و الخالة ليندا و هتفت بقوة :
" ماذا تنتظران ؟ هيا إلى السيارة "
و توجّهت إليها باندفاع، فركبتها و فتحت الأقفال لتركب الاثنتان
و أوصدها مجددا، و أنطلقت بسرعة ...
قطعنا مسافة طويلة، و نحن في صمت يشوبه صوت محرّك السيارة
و صوت الهواء المتدفق من فتحة نافذتي الضيقة، و صوت بكاء رغد المتواصل...
لم يتجرّأ أحد على النطق بكلمة واحدة... فقد كنا جميعا في ذهول مما حصل..
لم أتخيّل نفسي... أقسو على صغيرتي بهذا الشكل..ولكن ..
جن جنوني لفكرة أنها باقية مع حسام، أو صائرة إليه...
و إن كان آخر عمل في حياتي، فأنا لن أسمح لأحد بأخذ رغد منّي مهما كان..
و مهما كانت الظروف.. و مصيرك يا رغد لي أنا...
" أما اكتفيت ِ بكاء ً ؟ هيا توقّفي فلا جدوى من هذر الدموع ... "
قلت ذلك بأسلوب جاف ، جعل أروى تمد يدها من خلفي
و تلامس كتفي قاصدة أن أصمت و أدع رغد و شأنها...
صمت ّ فترة لا بأس بها، بعدها فقدت أي قدرة لي على التركيز في القيادة
و أنا أرى رغد مستمرة في البكاء إلى جانبي...
أوقفت السيارة على جانب الطريق، و التفت إليها ...
كانت تسند رأسها إلى النافذة، في وضع تخشع له قلوب الجبابرة..فكيف بقلب وليد ؟؟
" صغيرتي ... "
ألقت علي نظرة إحباط و خيبة أمل أوشكت معها أن أستدير 
و أعود أدراجي و أوصلها إلى بيت خالتها ... ألا أنني تمالكت نفسي ...
" رغد ... أنا آسف ... "
لم تعر جملتي أية أهمية، و ظلت على ما كانت عليه...
" أرجوك يا رغد.. قدّري موقفي، لا أستطيع تركك في مدينة
و أسافر أنا إلى أخرى ! إنك تحت مسؤوليتي و لا يمكنني الابتعاد عنك ليلة واحدة "
لم أر منها أي تجاوب، مددت يدي بعد تردد و أمسكت ُ بيدها ، فسحبت يدها بقوة و غضب :
" اتركني ... "
قلت :
" لا أستطيع أن أتركك في أي مكان ... "
رغد أجابت بانفعال :
" و أنا لا أريد الذهاب معك ! أهو جبر ؟ أهو تسلّط ؟ لا أريد السفر معك ...
أعدني إلى خالتي .. أعدني إلى خالتي .. "
و أجهشت بكاء قويا ...
قلت أنا :
" سنعود لزيارتها حين ننهي مهمتنا ، و سنبقى هناك القدر الذي تريدين "
صرخت رغد :
" أريد العيش معهم مدى الحياة ! ألا تفهم ذلك ؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

اشتط غضبي من هذه الجملة، فأمسكت بيدها مجددا 
و شددت قبضتي عليها و قلت بحدة و أنا أضغط على أسناني
كأني أمزّق حقيقة أكرهها بين نابي ّ :
" لن أدع لك الفرصة لتحقيق ما يدور برأسك.. و أقسم يا رغد..
أقسم بأنه ستمضي سنون خمس على الأقل، قبل أن أسمح لأي رجل بالزواج منك ..
و إن كان ابن خالتك يطمع بك، فلينتظر هو بالذات عشر سنوات حتى أسمح له بطرح الفكرة
و إن تجرأ على إعادة عرضه ثانية قبل ذلك .. فوالذي لم يخلق في داخلي قلبين اثنين
لأقننه درسا يُنسيه حروف اسمه ... و دون ذلك، لن يبعدك شيء عني ّ غير الموت.. 
الموت و الموت فقط "
لم أدرك تماما خطورة ما تفوّهت به ، إلا بعد أن رأيت رغد تحملق بي بذهول شديد
و قد تبخّرت الدموع التي كانت تجري على وجنتيها..
و ألجم حديثي لسانها و منعها حتى عن التأوّه من شدة قبضي على يدها...
ربما أكون قد كسرت أحد عظامها أو حرّكت أحد مفاصلها .. لقد كنت أضغط بقوة شديدة... 
أصابت عضلات يدي أنا بالإعياء...
سكون تام خيّم علينا، ما عاد هناك صوت للمحرك، و لا للهواء ، و لا لرغد، و لا لأي شيء آخر..
حررت يد رغد من قبضتي، فرأيتها محمرّة.. و بالتأكيد مؤلمة...
ألا أن رغد لم يظهر عليها الألم، و لم تسحب يدها بعيدا عني 
كما لم ترفع عينيها المذهولتين عن عيني ...
~~~~~~~~
طوال الأشهر الماضية، كنت أنظر إلى خطيبي وليد نظرة إعجاب شديد
أكاد معها أجزم بأنه أفضل رجل على وجه الأرض، و لا أرى منه أو فيه أي عيب أو نقص...
و كانت جميع خصاله و طباعه تعجبني، و سلوكه و تصرفاته كلها مثار إنبهاري ..
و في هذا اليوم، رأيت شيئا أذهلني و فاجأني...
لم أتصوّر أن يكون وليد بهذا التسلّط أو هذه القسوة !
لم أتوقع أن يصدر منه أي تصرّف وحشي.. كنت أراه إنسانا هادئ الطباع و مسالما...
و عظيم الخلق...
الطريقة التي سحب بها رغد رغما عنها
و الطريقة التي زجرنا بها حين حاولنا ثنيه عما كان مقبلا عليه
و الطريقة التي لكم بها حسام بوحشية
و الطريقة التي خاطب بها رغد و نحن في طريقنا الطويل إلى المدينة الساحلية
كلها أثارت في قلبي الخوف و الحذر...
و ذكّرتني، بأن خطيبي هذا قد قتل شخصا ما ذات يوم ... !
كان الطريق إلى المدينة الساحلية طويلا جدا، و مملا جدا ... 
و قد سيطر الصمت الموحش علينا نحن الأربعة ...
والدتي سرعان ما نامت، و بقيت أنا أراقب الطريق، و أحاول النظر إلى وليد 
ألا أنه كان مركزا في الطريق تركيزا تاما، و كان يسير بسرعة مخيفة !
" هللا خففت السرعة يا وليد ! "
طلبت منه ذلك، فقد شعرت بالخوف من انفعاله ... ألا أنه لم يخففها بل قال :
" طريقنا طويل جدا ... أجدر بي زيادتها "
ثم التفت إلى رغد، و التي كانت مشيحة بوجهها نحو النافذة و مسندة رأسها إليها
و خاطبها قائلا :
" اربطي حزام الأمان "
لم أر من رغد أي حركة ، أهي نائمة ؟ أم لم تسمع ؟ أم ماذا ؟؟
عاد وليد يقول :
" رغد .. اربطي حزام الأمان "
رأيتها تتحرك، ثم سمعتها تقول :
" لماذا ؟ هل تنوي أن تصدمنا بشاحنة أو جبل ؟ "
بدا على وليد ، من نبرة صوته ، نفاذ الصبر و الاستياء، إذ قال :
" لا قدّر الله ، فقط اربطيه للسلامة "
قالت رغد :
" لا تخش على سلامتي ! مرحبا بالموت في أي وقت .. أنا انتظره بشوق "
الجملة هذه أربكت وليد فانحرف في مسيره قليلا و أفزعنا ! 
ثم خفف السرعة تدريجيا، حتى أوقف السيارة... و التفت إلى رغد قائلا :
" توقّفي عن ذكر الموت يا رغد.. تجرّعت منه ما يكفي.. إياك و تكرار ذلك ثانية "
لم تعقّب رغد، بل أسندت رأسها إلى النافذة من جديد...
قال وليد :
" اربطي الحزام "
قالت :
" لن أفعل ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" رغد ! هيا ! "
" لن أربطه ! "
" إذن، أنا سأربطه ! "
و رأيت وليد يمد يده باتجاه الحزام، ثم رأيتها ترتد بسرعة إليه! 
أظن أن رغد دفعتها بعيدا ، ثم سمعت صوت اصطكاك لسان الحزام بفكّه !
لقد ربطته بنفسها !
ثم سمعت وليد يقول :
" فتاة مطيعة "
و يعاود الانطلاق بالسيارة بأقصى سرعة !
بعد فترة، توقّف وليد عند إحدى محطّات الوقود، من أجل الوقود، و الطعام، و الصلاة...
خاطبنا مشيرا إلى مبنى على جانبنا :
" يوجد هنا مصلى للسيدات، حينما تفرغن عدن إلى السيارة ، ثم نذهب إلى المطعم "
أنا و والدتي فتحنا البابين الخلفيين، و نزلنا...
وليد فتح بابه.. ثم التفت إلى رغد... 
و التي كانت لا تزال جالسة مكانها لا تصدر منها أي حركة تشير إلى عزمها على النهوض ! ..
" ألن تنزلي ؟ "
سألها ، فسمعتها ترد بسؤال :
" إلى أين ستذهب أنت ؟ "
قال وليد :
" إلى المسجد "
و أشار بيده إلى نفس البناية، و التي تحوي مصلى صغيرا خاصا بالرجال
و آخر بالنساء ، يفصلهما جدار، و يقع باباهما في الطرفين المتضادين ..
يظهر أن الفكرة لم ترق لرغد ( هذه المدللة المدلّعة )
و أبت إلا أن يقف وليد عند مدخل المصلى النسائي، حارسا على الباب !
بعد ذلك، اقترح وليد أن ندخل إلى المطعم المجاور لتناول الطعام، فلم يعجبها الاقتراح
فاقترح أن يذهب هو لإحضاره و نبقى نحن في السيارة، و أيضا لم يعجبها الاقتراح ! 
يا لهذه الفتاة ... لقد بدأت أشعر بالضيق من تصرفاتها ! إنها بالفعل مجرد طفلة كبيرة !
أتدرون ما فعلت في النهاية ؟
أصرّت على الذهاب معه، و تركتنا أنا و أمي نعود للسيارة !
ركبت أنا المقعد الأمامي، و أمي خلفي مباشرة، و قلت مستاءة :
" إنه يدللها بشكل يثير سخطي يا أمي .. أستغرب.. 
لم َ لم ْ يتركها في بيت خالتها كما أرادت و أصرّت ! إنه ينفذ جميع رغباتها بلا استثناء! 
فلم عارض هذه الرغبة ؟؟ "
قالت والدتي :
" هذا لأنه يشعر بالمسؤولية الكاملة تجاهها، لا تنسي يا ابنتي أنها يتيمة و وحيدة "
قلت :
" هل سمعت ِ ما قاله ؟ يبدو أن ابن خالتها يخطط للزواج منها
بعدما انفصلت عن خطيبها السابق ! أظنه حلا ممتازا لمثل وضعها ! لم يعارضه وليد ؟ "
قالت :
" هو الأدرى بالمصلحة يا أروى، لا تتدخلي في الموضوع بنيّتي "
و في الواقع، الموضوع كان يشغل تفكيري طوال الساعات الماضية...
لقد قال وليد و هو في قمّة الثورة و العصبية 
مخاطبا رغد أنه لن يسمح لها بالزواج من أي رجل قبل مرور سنين ! ... 
هذه الجملة تثير في داخلي شكوكا و أفكارا خطيرة ...
بعد قليل، أقبل وليد يحمل كيسا حاويا للطعام، و إلى جانبه تسير مدللته الصغيرة ..
من خلال النافذة، ألقت رغد علي نظرة غيظ حادة لم أفهم لها سببا
ثم ركبت السيارة إلى جوار والدتي...
وليد بعدما جلس، أخذ يوزّع علينا حصصنا من الطعام، و الذي كان عبارة عن
( هامبرجر ) و بعض العصير...
و حين جاء دور (المدللة) ، التفت إليها مادا يده، مقدّما علبة البطاطا المقلية ...
" تفضلي رغد.. طبقك "
الفتاة التي تجلس خلف وليد مباشرة قالت ببساطة :
" لا أريد ! كله أنت ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وليد بدا مستغربا ! و قال :
" ألم تطلبي بطاطا مقلية !؟ "
قالت :
" بلى، غيّرت رأيي، احتفظ به "
وليد مدّ إليها بعلبة ( الهامبرجر ) الخاصة به...
" خذي هذه إذن "
قالت :
" لا أريد ! شكرا "
" و لكن هل ستبقين دون طعام ؟ ماذا تريدين أن أحضر لك ؟؟ "
" لا شيء ! لا أشتهي شيئا و لا أريد شيئا ! "
" و هذه البطاطا ؟؟ "
" كلها ! أو ... أطعمها مخطوبتك ! "
و أسندت رأسها إلى النافذة، معلنة نهاية الحوار !
وليد أعاد علبتي البطاطا و الهامبرجر إلى داخل الكيس، و انطلق بالسيارة ...
باختصار، أنا و أمي كنا الشخصين اللذين تناولا وجبتيهما !
عدّة مواقف حصلت أثناء الرحلة الطويلة الشاقة، و رغد إذا خاطبتني
تخاطبني بطريقة جافة و خشنة، كأنها تصب جم غضبها علي أنا !
بعد مرور ساعات أخرى، و وسط الظلام، استسلمت أنا للنوم..
حينما أفقت بعد مدة لم أحسبها، وجدت السيارة موقفة
و وجدت وليد و رغد يجلسان في الخارج، على الرمال
و أمي نائمة خلفي، و يتحدّثان فيما لا يعلم به إلا الله ...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
لأن النعاس غلبني، كما غلب جميع من معي، أوقفت السيارة و في نيتي الخروج 
و الاسترخاء قليلا ، و تجديد نشاطي...
استدرت للخلف، فرأيت رغد تنظر إلي مباشرة !
" لماذا توقّفت ! ؟ "
" ألم تنامي ؟ أشعر بالتعب، سأمشي قليلا ... "
و ما إن سرت بضع خطوات، حتى تبعتني صغيرتي ...
لم نتحدّث، و أخذت أسير ببطء... على الرمال مبتعدا عن السيارة عدّة أمتار...
و أشعر بها تسير خلفي، دون أن ألتفت إليها...
بعد مسافة قصيرة، استدرت قاصدا العودة، فوقعت عيناي على عينيها مباشرة...
أعتقد أن الزمن توقّف عن السير تلك اللحظة... لو تعرفون ما الذي تفعله
نظرة واحدة إلى عيني رغد بي ... لربما بررتم التصرفات الغريبة التي تصدر مني !
إنها ترسلني إلى الجنون... فهل يلام مجنون على ما يفعل ؟؟
بعد أن تابع الزمن سيره، تقدّمت نحوها... عائدا إلى حيث السيارة... 
رغد بقيت واقفة مكانها، إلى أن تجاوزتها ببضع خطوات، ثم أحسست بها تسير خلفي...
مشاعر كثيرة شعرت بها و أنا أغرس حذائي في الرمال..خطوة بعد خطوة...
الشعور بالقلق..لما يخبئه القدر لي، الشعور بالغيظ من رغبة رغد في البقاء مع خالتها..
و ابن خالتها، و بالندم من قسوتي معها.. بالرغبة في الاعتذار.. 
و بالشوق لأن أواسيها و أعيد إلى نفسها الطمأنينة و الأمان و الثقة بي..
و بالحزن مما قد يكون الآن دائرا في رأسها حولي.. 
و برغبة جنونية ، في أن أستدير إليها الآن و أهتف في وجهها :
( أنا أحبك ! ) ...
ماذا سيحدث حينها ؟؟
و أخيرا.. بشعور ٍ مسيطر...إن تمكّنت من السيطرة على جميع مشاعري و كبتها 
لا يمكنني الصمود في وجه هذا الشعور بالذات !
إنه قارس و قارص !
أنا جائع !
صدر نداء استغاثة من معدتي، سألت الله عشر مرات ألا يكون قد وصل إلى مسامع رغد !
حينما وصلت إلى السيارة، أسرعت الخطى إلى (نافذتي) المفتوحة 
فمددت يدي و استخرجت كيس الطعام، قبل أن تصل رغد

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

عدت ُ إلى الرمال، و جلست عليها.. 
و فتحت الكيس و استخرجت العلب الثلاث المتبقية فيه، علبة البطاطا المقلية
و الهامبرجر، و العصير !
رغد وقفت على مقربة تنظر إلي ! لابد أنها متعجبة مني ! رفعت رأسي إليها و قلت :
" تعالي و شاركيني ! "
و قمت بتقسيم الشطيرة ( الهامبرجر) إلى نصفين... 
و مددت ُ يدي بأحدهما إليها..
كانت لا تزال تنظر إلي باستغراب... قلت :
" صحيح باردة ، و لكنها تبقى طيبة المذاق "
ترددت رغد، ثم جاءت، و جلست إلى جانبي... و تناولت (نصف الشطيرة) من يدي...
قرّبت منها علبة البطاطا، و كذلك العصير، فرفضتهما...
بدأت أقضم حصتي من الشطيرة، و أبتلع أصابع البطاطا الباردة، و أشرب العصير، و أتلذذ بوجبتي هذه !
إنه الجوع ، يصيّر الرديء لذيذا !
قلت و أنا أمضغ إصبع بطاطا :
" لذيذ ! جرّبيه ! "
و أمسكت أحدها و قرّبته منها... كنت أنتظر أن تمد يدها لتمسكه بأصابعها
ألا أنها مدّت رأسها و أمسكته بأسنانها ! و بدأت تمضغه، و يبدو أنه أعجبها لذلك ابتسمت !
أن أراها تبتسم، و إن كانت ابتسامة خفيفة باهتة سطحية
بعد كل الذي حصل، لهو أمر يكفي لأن يجعلني أنسى عمري الماضي...
الماضي... آه ... الماضي...
في الماضي، كنت أطعمها أصابع البطاطا بهذه اليد... 
نفس اليد كانت تمد إليها بإصبع البطاطا قبل ثوان...
نفس اليد، التي تتوق لأن تمسح على رأسها و تطبطب على كتفيها و تضمها إلى صدري...
نفس اليد، التي شدّتها بعنف وقسوة، و أجبرتها على ركوب السيارة رغم مقاومتها...
إنها نفس اليد التي قتلت بها عمّار... و ضربت بها سامر ... 
و لكمت بها حسام... و سأذبح بها أي رجل يحاول الاقتراب منك يا رغد...
و بهذه اليد ذاتها، سأبقى ممسكا و متمسكا بك لآخر نسمة هواء تدخل إلى صدري
أو تخرج منه...
يا رغد... ليتك تعلمين...
" رغد ... "
نظرت إلي، فبقيت صامتا برهة، بينما عيناي تتحدثان بإسهاب... ألا ليتك تفهمين...
" نعم ؟؟! "
" سامحيني..."
جاء دورها الآن لتنظر إلي نظرة مليئة بالكلام... ألا أنني عجزت ُ عن ترجمته...
قلت :
" سامحيني.. أرجوك "
لم ترد إيجابا و لا سلبا، ألا أنها مدّت يدها إلى علبة البطاطا، و تابعت أكلها... 
على الأقل، هي إشارة حسنة و مطمئنة...
انهينا وجبتنا الباردة ، و في داخلي شعور غريب بالسعادة و الرضا، و الاسترخاء ، و الشبع أيضا !
و عوضا عن تجديد نشاطي، تملّكتني رغبة عارمة في النوم !
( فرشت ) الكيس على الرمال، و تمددت واضعا رأسي فوقه.. و أغمضت عيني..
أنا متأكد من أنني لو بقيت على هذا الوضع دقيقتين اثنتين
لدخلت في سبات عميق و فوري...
الذي حصل هو أن صغيرتي و بمجرد أن أغمضت عيني نادتني بقلق :
" هل ستنام وليد ؟؟ "
قلت و أنا أتثاءب :
" أنا نعسان بالفعل ! سوف أسترخي لدقائق "
" وليـــد ! اجلس ! "
صدر هذا الأمر من صاحبة الدلال و السيادة ، جعلني انهض فورا ، و أصحو تماما !
التفت إليها فوجدتها تنظر إلي بقلق...
" دعنا نعود إلى السيارة و نم هناك "
" حسنا... إذن هيا بنا "
و نهضنا و عدنا إلى مقعدينا...
" هل يضايقك أن أزيح مسند مقعدي للوراء يا رغد ؟ "
" كلا .. خذ راحتك "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" شكرا "
صمت برهة ثم عدت أقول :
" أنا متعب بالفعل، قد أنام طويلا ! إذا نهضت ِ و وجدت ِ الشمس توشك على الشروق، فلتوقظيني "
" حسنا "
" نوما هنيئا، صغيرتي "
" لك أيضا "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~
لم ينته الأمر هنا...
صحيح أن وليد قد نام بسرعة، ألا أن رغد ظلت تتحرك، و أشعر بحركتها لفترة...
كنت أتظاهر بالنوم.. و من حين لآخر أفتح عيني ّ قليلا 
خصوصا إذا أحسست بحركة ما...
هذه المرّة فتحتها فتحة صغيرة، فرأيت يد رغد تمتد إلى مقعد وليد
و رأسها يستند عليه...
هذا لا شيء...!
فالشيء.. الذي أيقظ كل الخلايا الحسية و العصبية و الوجدانية في جسدي
في ساعة كنت فيها في غاية التعب و النعاس، و أرسل أفكاري إلى الجحيم ...
هو جملتها الهامسة التالية :
" ( نوما هنيئا... يا وليد قلبي ...) "

---------------------------
نهايه الحلقة الـ34

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقةالخامسةوالثلاثون
~ إلى موطن الذكريات ~

لم أكن أريد أن يدركنا الظلام ، سرت بأقصى سرعة ممكنة 
لكن الشمس سبقتني بالغياب ...
حين وصلت إلى المدينة الساحلية ، مسقط رأسي 
كان الظلام قد غطى الأجواء ...
تسارعت نبضات قلبي و أنا أسير في الطريق المؤدي إلى بيتنا... 
كلما وقفت عند إشارة مرور ، توقفت الذكريات عند حدث معيّن ...
شوارع المدينة لم تتغير... الكثير من الحفريات و الإصلاحات مبعثرة على الشوارع... 
لا تزال بعض المباني منهارة كما خلّفتها يد الحرب...
و لا تزال المناظر تثير الرهبة في قلوب الناظرين...
" هنا مدينتنا "
قلت ذلك ، مخاطبا أروى التي كانت تشاهد المناظر من حولها...
و كأنه واقع مخيف مرير أخشى تلقيه بمفردي...
" إنها آثار الحرب ! "
عقّبت أروى ، فقلت :
" و أي آثار ... ! تحمل هذه المدينة من ألم الذكرى 
و بصمات الماضي ما يجعل قلبي يتصدّع من مجرد ذكر اسمها ... "
و أي ذكرى أقسى من ... ذلك اليوم المشؤوم... الذي غيّر مجرى حياتي نهائيا ...
كأني به يعود للوراء...
كأني بعمار اللعين ... ينبعث من قبره...
كأني أراه يبتسم ابتسامته الشرسة القذرة... و يرمي بالحزام في الهواء...
كأني ... برغد تصرخ... تركض إلي... تتشبث بي... 
تخترق صدري ، و خلايا جسدي ... تمزّق قلبي ...
تحرق أعصابي عصبا عصبا ... و تفجّر في داخلي رغبة عارمة مزلزلة ...
منطلقة بعنف و سرعة ... ككتلة نارية قذفها بركان ثائر هائج... 
آبية إلا أن تنتهي بضربة بشعة فتاكة على رأس عمّار... خاتمة بها آخر أعماله القذرة ...
لم أتمالك نفسي ، دست بقدمي بقوة ... انطلقت السيارة بشكل جنوني... 
كنت ُ أراه أمامي... و كنت أريد أن أدوسه و أسحقه تحت العجلات ... 
مرة بعد مرة ... بعد مرة ...
" وليد ! خفف رجاء ً ! "
هذه المرة كانت أم أروى هي المتحدثة ، أعادتني إلى الواقع 
فوجدت نفسي أقود سيارة في شارع داخلي لا يخلو من النتوءات و الحفر ...
خففت السرعة ، و ألقيت نظرة على رغد من خلال المرآة ... 
كانت هي الأخرى مشغولة بمراقبة الطريق ...
أتراها تذكر ؟؟
الآن انتقل بصرها إلي ... أشارت إلى الخارج عبر النافذة و قالت :
" إنها مدرستي ! "
نعم إنها هي !
نعم إنها تذكر ... حاولت أن استشف من عينيها مدى تأثرها...
و إلى أين وصلت بها الذكرى...
حدّقت في مبنى المدرسة... ثم حدّقت بي...
كيف تشعرين يا رغد ؟؟
هل يؤلمك شيء كما يؤلمني ؟؟
هل تطوف في مخيلتك ذكريات ذلك اليوم النحس
كما هي مسيطرة علي الآن ...؟؟
لو أملك يا رغد ... لمحوت ذلك الماضي من ذاكرتك نهائيا ...
لو أملك يا رغد ... لاستئصلت ذلك اليوم من عمرك ... و اقتلعته من أصل جذوره ...
لو أملك يا رغد ... لقتلت عمّار قبل أن تلده أمه ... 
و ما تركت له الفرصة ليؤذي أغلى مخلوقة لدي ... بأبشع طريقة ....
المسافة تقصر... النهاية تقترب ... المباني تمر بنا و تنصرف ... 
واحدا تلو الآخر... إلى أن ظهر أخيرا ... مبنى كبير قديم ...
مهجور و غارق في الظلام ... موصد الأبواب و النوافذ ... 
كئيب ميت و مرعب... تحف به أشجار جافة بلا أوراق و لا ثمر ...
أشجار ماتت واقفة... و بعثرت الريح أوراقها على المجرّة منذ سنين ... 
و ظلّت واقفة ... و قامت الحرب... و قعدت الحرب ... 
و ظلت هي واقفة ... في انتظار عودة سيدي المنزل ... 
لتنحني أمامهما ... محيية مرحبة ...
يا أشجار بيتي العزيز ...
ستظلين واقفة ما امتد بك الدهر ...
لأن السيدين ... اللذين تنتظرين عودتهما... لن يعودا أبدا ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

عند الباب مباشرة ، أوقفت سيارتي أخيرا...
بقيت قابعا في مكاني لا أجرؤ على الحراك ... مركزا بصري على البوابة...
كأنني أستأذنها بالدخول ... كأنها تستغرب عودتي ... كأنها نسيتني !
مرت لحظات ليست كاللحظات، و أنا في سكون شارد ...
تحدّثت أروى قائلة بعد أن طال بنا البقاء :
" أليس هذا هو المنزل ؟ ألن ننزل ؟؟ "
التفت إليها و منها إلى الوراء ، حيث تجلس صغيرتي بتعبيرات وجهها المضطربة
و نظراتها المتوجسة ...
قلت بصوت يكاد يختنق في حنجرتي :
" منزلنا يا رغد ! "
رأيت يدها تمتد من موضعها على صدرها إلى عنقها ... 
كأنها تمنع صرخة من الانبثاق قهرا من أعماق حنجرتها الصغيرة ...
تحدّثت خالتي أم أروى الآن قائلة :
" هل سننزل هنا ؟ هل تملك مفاتيح للمنزل ؟؟ "
أجبتها بتحريك المفاتيح المتدلية من مقود السيارة 
و التي تضم مفاتيح المنزل المهجور ...
عدت بنظراتي إلى رغد ... فهي أهم ما يعنيني في الأمر ...
لطالما كانت هي الأهم ... قلت :
" هيا بنا ... توكّلنا على الله "
بدا على صغيرتي المزيد من التوتر و القلق ، كانا جليين لي ...
أخيرا فتحنا الأبواب و هبطنا أرضا ...
صغيرتي وقفت و سارت شبه ملتصقة بي ، و كأنها تخشى شيئا ...
فتحت البوابة الرئيسية أخيرا ... و سمحت لطوفان الذكريات باجتياحنا ....
الحديقة الخارجية ... التي لطالما كانت غناء خضراء زاهية ...
هي الآن مجرد صحراء موحشة تعذّر حتى على الأشواك البرية العيش في رحابها ...
لم أكن أشعر بقدمي و هي تسير خطوة بعد خطوة نحو الداخل ...
اقتربنا من الساحة المرصوفة بقطع الرخام ......
في هذه الساحة ... كانت فيها رغد تقود دراجة سامر فيما مضى ...
تجاوزنا الباب الخارجي للمنزل ، و سرنا متابعين طريقنا ... 
حتى بلغنا الساحة الخلفية للمنزل ... و من خلال بصيص خفيف للضوء 
وقعت أنظارنا على أدوات الشواء المركونة هناك في زاوية الساحة منذ سنين ...
ما أن رأتها رغد ، حتى رفعت يدها اليمنى و أمسكت بذراعها الأيسر...
كأنها شعرت بلسعة الجمر تحرق ذراعها ... مكان الندبة القديمة ...
قلت بعطف :
" رغد ! أأنت على ما يرام ؟؟ "
و بالرغم من الظلام ، استطعت أن ألمح القلق المرسوم على وجهها الصغير ...
قلت أخيرا :
" دعونا ندخل إلى الداخل "
و رأيت يد رغد اليمنى و هي تترك ذراعها الأيسر...
و تقترب شيئا فشيئا من يدي ، و تلتحم بها !
أظنها كانت للشعور ببعض الأمان ، فقد كان المكان موحشا
عدا عن الذكريات الأليمة التي يثيرها ...
تركت يدي أسيرة يديها حتى بلغنا الباب الداخلي 
و أردت استخدام يدي في فتح الباب ، إلا أنها لم تطلق سراحها ...
بيدي الأخرى فتحت القفل و الباب ، و خطوت الخطوة الأولى نحو الداخل ...
وظلت يدي اليسرى مسحوبة إلى الوراء ، مربوطة بيد رغد ...
كان المنزل غارقا في الظلام ... مددت يدي نحو الجدار متحسسا المكابس
حتى أضأت المصباح ... و لحسن الحظ ، بل للعجب ، كان يعمل ... !
الإنارة سمحت لنا برؤية ذرات الغبار التي تغطي الأرضية الرخامية عند المدخل...
شددت ُ يدي اليسرى و معها شددت ُ صغيرتي نحو الداخل و أنا أقول :
" ادخلن ... "
رغد خطت خطوة نحو الداخل و أخذت تدور برأسها في المكان ...
و تشد ضغطها على يدي ، و على صدرها من فرط التأثر...
إن قضيت الوقت في وصف المنزل فإنني لن أنتهي ...
لكن ... و إن تجاهلت وصفي للمنزل و ذكرياته
فهل أجسر على تجاهل وصف تعبيرات رغد ؟؟
إنها وقفت على مقربة من الدرج ... و هي لا تزال ممسكة بيدي ، و قالت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" يا إلهي ... إنه بيتنا ! لم يتغيّر يا وليد ! أنا أذكره ! "
ثم قفزت الدموع من عينيها فجأة ...
أتذكرين يا رغد ؟؟
أتذكرين هذا المنزل ، الذي تربينا فيه سوية ؟؟
أتذكرين حين كنت أحملك على كتفي
و أجول بك أرجاء المنزل ، و أنت تضحكين بفرح ؟؟
كم و كم و كم من الذكريات أحمل في صدري ... 
ذكريات طفلتي الحبيبة المدللة التي تركتها نائمة على سريرها ذات يوم
و عدت ُ بعد 8 سنين ، و لم أجدها ...
ثمان سنين يا رغد ... كان يمكن أن أعيشها معك لحظة بلحظة يوما بيوم و سنة بسنة ...
قضيتها هناك في السجن ... برفقة المجرمين المذنبين 
أُضرب و أهان و يُكسر أنفي ، و آكل الطعام الرديء الممزوج بالحشرات
و أنام على سرير خشبي قاس و وسادة أشبه بالحجر ، بينما أنت في حضن شقيقي ...
تنعمين بالحب و الرفاهية !
آه يا رغد ...
آه ثم آه ثم آه ...
قطع سيل الذكريات صوت أروى قائلة :
" أين غرف النوم ؟ أود أن أستلقي فأنا مرهقة جدا "
طبعا ، جميعنا مصابون بالإرهاق بعد سفر طويل و شاق ...
قلت "
" في الأعلى "
وهممت بالصعود ...
كلما صعدت ٌ خطوة تصاعدت الدماء إلى وجهي ، و تزايدت نبضات قلبي 
و كلما أنرت مصباحا تفجرت ذكريات أخرى في رأسي ... 
حتى إذا ما بلغت الردهة الرئيسية ... شعرت ُ بمفاصلي تتساقط أرضا من هول ما أنا فيه ...
وجها لوجه ، أمام البابين المتجاورين ... لغرفتي أنا و غرفة رغد ...
وجها لوجه ، و على بعد خطوات معدودة من بؤرة الذكريات ...
لهذا الحد و توقفت كل شيء عن الحركة من حولي ...
و تجمّد الكون ... و تصلّبت الأشياء ...
وخز قوي شعرت به أخيرا في راحة يدي 
سببه ضغط أظافر رغد الشديد على يدي ...
هنا ...التفت إليها ... رأيت نهرا من الدموع ينساب من بين رموشها ... 
و على شفتيها كلمة لا تكاد تنطلق ...
" غرفتي ! غرفتي يا وليد ! "
حاولت تحريك يدي ، و تقريب ميدالية المفاتيح من عيني لاختيار المفتاح المناسب 
ألا أن رعشة قوية سرت ببدني ..
جعلت الميدالية تنزلق من بين أصابعي و تسقط أرضا 
محدثة رنينا تخلخل عظامي و زلزلها ....
وقفت متسمرا في مكاني عاجزا عن الانثناء و التقاط المفاتيح
رغد تحرّكت و التقطت المفاتيح بنفسها و مدّت يدها إلي ...
تحشرج صوتي عن كلمة :
" افتحيه "
لا أعرف كيف ظهرت حروفها !
نظرت رغد إلي بتردد ، ثم التفتت نحو باب غرفتها ، و تقدّمت خطوة ...
و بدأت تجرّب المفاتيح ...
و أخيرا انفتح القفل ... و حركت رغد الباب للأمام قليلا ، بتردد
كانت الغرفة غاطة في السبات العميق المظلم ، منذ تسع سنين !
لم تتحرك رغد ، بل توقفت في مكانها لا تملك من الشجاعة ما يكفي لأن تدخل
أما أنا ، فقد أصاب ركبتي تصلب حاد عجزت معه تحريك أي منهما
" أنا خائفة ! "
قالت ذلك رغد و هي تلتفت نحوي ...
" لا تقلقي ! لا يوجد أشباح ! "
قلت ذلك ، و أنا أرتجف خوفا من أشباح الماضي ...
و لما رأيت في عينيها التردد ... أجبرت قدمي على السير للأمام ... 
و وقفت إلى جانبها مباشرة ... أمام الباب
دفعت ُ به بهدوء حتى فتحته ... و أنا مغمض العينين !
من سأرى في الداخل ؟؟ لابد أنها طفلتي الصغيرة الحبيبة 
نائمة على سريرها ... كالملاك !
فتحت عيني ... كانت الغرفة تسبح في الظلام ...
مددت يدي و أضأت المصباح ... و أخيرا ... رأيت كل شيء ...
و آه مما رأيت ...
هناك ... إلى اليمين ، ترقد سرير رغد القديم ، تماما كما تركته منذ سنين ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

لقد كنت أنا من وضع السرير في مكانه ، كما رتّبت أثاث الغرفة بنفسي ...
شمعت شهقة ضعيفة انطلقت من صدر رغد ... الواقفة إلى جواري
لكنني لم التفت إليها ... لقد كنت مأخوذا بسحر الذكرى الماضية ...
تقدّمت نحو سرير رغد ... أجر قدمي ّ جرا ... 
حتى إذا ما بلغته انثنيت عليه و أخذت أتحسسه ...
طافت بي الذكرى ... و تخيلت رؤية رغد نائمة هناك ... 
و هيء لي أنني لمست شعرها الناعم ... 
و أحسست بأنفاسها القصيرة ... شعرت بجسمها الضئيل يتحرك !
" رغد صغيرتي ! "
انطلق الاسم من لساني عفويا ... كما انطلقت عبرة حارقة من مقلتي ...
يا للأيام !
بعد كل هذه السنين ... أعود إليك !
داهمتني رغبة جنونية في أن أحتضن السرير برمته ... 
في أن أطوّقه بذراعي ... في أن أقبّل دعائمه ...
" هل كانت هذه غرفتك يا رغد ؟ "
كان هذا صوت أروى ، أيقظني من سبات الذكريات 
فهو صوت لم أعتد على سماعه في هذا البيت !
" نعم "
أجابت رغد و هي تتقدم نحوي ...
التفت إليها فإذا بي أراها تحدّق في شيء ما و هي تقول :
" وليد ! "
التفت إلى ذلك الشيء ، فإذا به ورقة صغيرة ... 
ملصقة بالجدار بشريط لاصق ، مرسوم عليها صورة لشخص ما 
و قد امتد خط طويل تحت أنفه !
إنها الصورة التي رسمتها لي رغد عندما كنا هنا ، قبل زمن !
و هذا الخط الطويل ... هو ( الشارب ) الذي تخيلته ينبت لي ، عندما أكبر !
مددت ُ يدي و انتزعت الورقة و نظرت إليها مليا ...
رباه ! ألا تزال هذه الصورة حيّة حتى الآن !
نظرت إلى رغد ... أعساها تذكرها ؟؟
سمعتها تقول :
" تشبهك ! أليس كذلك ؟ "
و تبتسم !
رفعت يدي إلى شاربي أتحسسه ، ثم قلت :
" إلى حد ما ! "
ثم نظرت إليها ...
و تعرفون ما حصل ؟؟
انفجرنا ضاحكين ...
ذلك الضحك الذي أعاد الحياة فجأة إلى بيت ميّت منذ سنين ....
بدت الأجواء الآن أكثر حيوية ، و جالت رغد في غرفتها بمرح تتحسس الأشياء من حولها
و تنفض يديها من الغبار !
" لا شيء تغيّر وليد ! "
" لا شيء ! "
سوى أن تسع سنوات قد أضيفت إلى عمرك ِ 
و منعتني من أن أحملك ِ على ذراعي و أدور بك في الغرفة كما كنت أفعل سابقا !
" دعنا نرى غرفتك ! "
قالت ذلك رغد فالتفت ّ إلى الباب ، و حينها فقط تذكرت أن أروى و أمها كانتا موجودتين معنا !
بعد ذلك ، فتحت ُ باب غرفتي الملاصقة لغرفة رغد
و ما إن أضأت المصباح حتى وقعت عيني مباشرة على ذلك الشيء المجعّد
الملقى هناك عند تلك الزاوية !
التفت إلى رغد ... أتراها رأته ؟ أتراها تذكّرته ؟؟ أتراها تذكر الأمنيات التي ... 
حبستها فيه قبل 11 عام أو يزيد ؟؟
لكن رغد لم يبد ُ عليها أنها انتبهت لوجوده ، و هو محشور عند تلك الزاوية ...
تسللت رغد إلى الداخل و جالت ببصرها في أنحاء الغرفة جولة سريعة
ثم وضعت يديها على وجهها و تنهّدت ...
" يا إلهي !! "
و عندما رفعت يديها ، كانت الدموع قد بللتهما

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مسحت دموعها و أعادت تأمل الغرفة ، ثم قالت :
" لقد منعتني أمي من دخولها بعد رحيلك ! لا أصدق أنني دخلتها مجددا ! "
ثم التفتت فجأة ناحية الباب و قالت :
" لقد تركت ُ رسالة هاهنا ! "
قلت :
" نعم . لقد رأيتها ! لم أكن لأصل إليكم لولاها يا رغد ! شكرا لك ! "
و كانت رغد قد كتبت رسالة وضعتها أسفل الباب
تذكر فيها انتقالهم إلى المدينة الصناعية
و اكتشفت أنا وجودها ليلة عودتي إلى المنزل 
بعد خروجي من السجن ، العام الماضي !
رغد عادت تتأمل الغرفة إلا أنها لم تلمح ذلك الصندوق ...
و يبدو أنه لم يكن ليخطر لها على بال ...
بل و ربما لم تعد تذكره ...
و هذا ، جعلني أتألم كثيرا ... و كنت سأنبهها إليه لولا أن الخالة ليندا قالت لحظتها :
" أضنانا التعب يا بني ، أرنا أين يمكننا المبيت ؟ "
قالت رغد مباشرة :
" أنا سأنام في غرفتي ! "
و رُتّب الأمر بحيث أنام أنا في غرفتي ، و ورغد في غرفتها 
و أروى و الخالة في الصالة ...
كان التعب قد نال منا ما نال ، للدرجة التي
و رغم كل ما أثارته الذكريات من الآلام ، نمت ُ فيها بسرعة ...
أظن أنني كنت أحلم بشيء ما ... و أظنه كان شيئا جميلا ... 
و أظن أن رغد كانت هي مضمون حلمي ...
فجأة سمعت نقرا على الباب ... استويت جالسا و أخذت أحدق في الظلام من حولي ...
تذكّرت أنني أنام على سريري في منزلي القديم ... 
لم أصّدق أنها الحقيقة ... النقر كان يصل أذني ...
أستطيع أن أسمعه جيدا ... إنه ليس بالحلم ... 
و حين أنهض ... و أفتح الباب ... 
سوف لن أجد خيال رغد الطفلة الصغيرة ... و أسمعها تقول ...
" وليد أنا خائفة ! دعني أنام معك ! "
تقدّمت نحو الباب و دقات قلبي تتسارع ...
أحقا ستظهر رغد ؟
أ أنت ِ خلف الباب يا رغد ؟
أعدت ِ للظهور كما في السابق ؟
هل رجع الزمن للوراء ... فقط تسع سنين ؟ ...
أمسكت بمقبض الباب ... و أدرتها ...
و أنا أنظر إلى الأسفل ... إلى حيث أتوقع أن أجد عيني صغيرتي الخائفة ...
يا رب ... حقق حلمي و لو لحظة واحدة ...
و لو لمرة أخيرة ... أرى فيها صغيرتي الحبيبة و آخذها إلي ...
فتحت الباب ... فوقعت عيناي على اليد التي كانت تطرق الباب ...
رفعتها للأعلى قليلا ... فإذا بي أرى وجها كالذي تمنيت رؤيته ...
أغمضت عيني برهة و عدت أحدق بعينيها
أأنا أحلم ؟ أم هذه حقيقة ؟؟
" رغد !!! "
همست بصوت لم أكد أن أسمعه ...
ارتفعت يد رغد قرب عنقها ، و تنهّد صدرها ثم سمعتها تقول :
" وليد ... أنا خائفة ... ابقني قربك ! "

------------------------

نهايه الحلقه الـ35

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

-----------------------
الحلقةالسادسةوالثلاثون
~ انفتح أيها الصندوق ! ~

وقفت غير مصدّق لما أرى... متوهما أنه الحلم الذي لطالما راودني منذ سنين...
لكن... بالتأكيد فإن الشيء الذي يقف أمامي هذه اللحظة ...
يضم ذراعيه إلى بعضهما البعض ... و يقشعر بدنه إن خوفا و بردا ... هذا الشيء
الملفوف في السواد ... هو بالتأكيد كائن بشري ...
و ليس أي كائن ...
تحديدا هي رغد !
" وليد ... أنا خائفة ! أبقني معك "
لا أعرف من الذي حرّك يدي ، نحو مكبس المصباح ، و أناره ...
هل يمكن أن أكون قد فعلت ذلك بلا وعي ؟؟
الإنارة القوية المفاجئة أزعجت بؤبؤي عيني ، فأغمضت جفوني بسرعة
و من ثم فتحتها ببطء...
رأيت وجه رغد بعينيها المتورمتين الحمراوين ، و اللتين تدلان على طول البكاء و مرارته ...
" رغد ... أأنت على ما يرام صغيرتي ؟؟ "
" أنا أشعر بالخوف ... وليد ... المكان موحش و ... ويثير الذكريات ... المؤلمة ! "
و سرعان ما انخرطت رغد في بكاء أجش بصوت مبحوح ...
" حسنا... عزيزتي يكفي ... لا تبكي صغيرتي ... تعالي اجلسي هنا "
و أشرت إلى مقعد بالجوار ، فجلست رغد عليه ... و بقيت واقفا برهة ... 
ثم جلست على طرف سريري ...
كنت في منتهى التعب و الإرهاق و أشعر برغبة ملحة جدا في النوم... 
لابد أن رأسي سيهوي على السرير فجأة و أغط في النوم دون شعور !
نظرت إلى الفتاة الجالسة على مقربة جاهلا ما يتوجب علي فعله !
سألتها :
" صغيرتي ... ألا تشعرين بالنعاس ؟ ألست ِ متعبة ؟ "
" بلى ... لكن ... لا أشعر بالطمأنينة ! لا أستطيع النوم ... أنا خائفة ! "
و رفعت يدها إلى صدرها كمن يريد تهدئة أنفاسه المرعوبة
قلت :
" لا تخشي شيئا صغيرتي ... ما دمت ُ معك "
و لا أدري من أين و لا كيف خرجت هذه الجملة في مثل هذا الوقت و الحال !
و هل كنت أعنيها أم لا ... و هل كنت جديرا بها أم لا !
لكن فتاتي ابتسمت !
ثم تنهدت تنهيدة عميقة جدا
ثم أسندت رأسها إلى المقعد و أرخت ذراعيها إلى جانبيها ...ا و أغمضت عينيها !
و أظن ... و الله الأعلم ... أنها نامت !
" رغد ! ... رغد ؟ "
فتحت رغد عينيها ببطء و نظرت إلي ...
" إنك بحاجة للنوم ! "
ردت ، بشيء لا يتوافق و سؤالي البسيط :
" غرفتك لم تتغير أبدا وليد ! كم أنا سعيدة بالعودة إليها ! "
و أخذت تدور بعينيها في الغرفة ...
كان الهدوء الشديد يسيطر على الأجواء ... فالوقت متأخر ... 
و العالم يغط في الظلام و السبات ...
قالت و هي تشير إلى موضع في الغرفة :
" كان سريري هنا سابقا ! هل تذكر يا وليد ؟ "
ثم وقفت و سارت نحو الموضع الذي كان سرير رغد الصغير يستلقي فيه لسنين ... 
قبل زمن ...
قالت :
" و أنت كنت تقرأ القصص الجميلة لي ! 
كم كنت أحب قصصك كثيرا جدا يا وليد ! ليت الزمن يعود للوراء ... و لو لحظة ! "
عندها وقفت أنا ... و قد استفقت فجأة من نعاسي الثقيل ... 
و قفزت إلى قمة اليقظة و الصحوة ... و كأن نهرا من الماء البارد قد صب فوق رأسي ...
التفتت إلي ّ صغيرتي و قالت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" كنت ... كنت أحتفظ بالقصص التي اشتريتها لي في بيتنا الثاني ... 
لكن ... أحرقتها النيران ! "
و آلمتني ... جملتها كثيرا ...
رجعت بي الذكرى إلى البيت المحترق ... 
فإذا بالنار تشتعل في معدتي ...
أضافت رغد بصوت أخف و أشجى :
" تماما كما احترقت الصورة ... "
" رغد ... "
إنه ليس بالوقت المناسب لاسترجاع ذكريات كهذه ... أرجوك ... كفى !
نظرت من حولها ثم قالت :
" لا تزال كتبك منثورة ! أتذكر ... ؟ كنت تستعد للذهاب إلى الجامعة لإجراء امتحان ما ! 
أليس كذلك ؟؟ أليس هذا ما أخبرتني به ؟؟ أتذكر ؟؟ "
لا أريد أن أتذكّر !
أرجوك أيتها الذكرى .. توقفي عند هذا الحد ..
أرجوك ...
لا تعودي إلى ذلك اليوم المشؤوم ...
لو كان باستطاعتي حذفه نهائيا ... لو كنت ُ ... ؟؟؟
كنت ُ أريد الهروب السريع من تلك الذكرى اللعينة ... لكنها كانت تقترب ... و
تقترب أكثر فأكثر ... حتى صارت أمامي مباشرة ...
عينان تحدّقان بعيني بقوة ... تقيّدان أنظاري رغم عني ...
عينان أستطيع اختراقهما إلى ما بعدهما ...
خلف تينك العينين ، تختبئ أمر الذكريات و أبشعها ...
أرجوك يا رغد ...
لا تنظري إلي هكذا ...
لا ترمني بهذه السهام الموجعة ...
لم لا تعودين للنوم ؟؟
" وليد ... "
" إه ... نعم ... صـ ... غيرتي ؟؟ "
" لماذا ... لم تخبرني بالحقيقة ؟ "
قلت بصوت متهدرج :
" أي ... أي حقيقة ؟ "
" إنك ... قتلته ! "
آه ...
آه ...
إنه فأس يقع على هامتي ...
لقد فلقتها يا رغد ...
ما عدت قادرا على الوقوف ...
نصفاي سينهاران ...
أرجوك كفى ...
" وليد ... لماذا لم تخبرني ؟؟ أنا يا وليد ... أنا... لم أدرك شيئا ... 
كنت ُ صغيرة ... و خائفة حد الموت ... لا أذكر ما فعلتَ به ... و لا ...
و لا أذكر ... ما فعله بي ! "
عند هذه اللحظة ... و فجأة ... و دون شعور مني و لا إدراك ... 
مددت يدي بعنف نحو رغد و انقضضت على ذراعيها بقوّة ... بكل قوّة ...
انتفضت فتاتي بين يدي هلعا ... و حملقت بي بفزع ...
لابد أن قبضتي كانتا مؤلمتين جدا آنذاك ، و لابد أنها كانت خائفة ...
خرجت هذه الجملة من لساني كالصاروخ في قوّة اندفاعها ... 
مخلفة خلفها سحابة غبار هائلة تسد الأنوف و تكتم الأنفاس ... و تخنق الأفئدة ...
كررت ُ بجنون :
" ماذا فعل بك يا رغد ؟؟ ...
حتى... حتى لو كان قد ... لامس طرف حزامك فقط ... 
بأطراف أظافره القذرة ... كنت سأقتله بكل تأكيد ... بكل تأكيد ..."

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

فجأة رفعت رغد يديها و غطّت وجهها ... و هي تطلق صيحة قصيرة ...
كانت قبضتا يدي ّ لا تزالان تطبقان على ذراعيها بعنف ... 
و بنفس العنف انقضتا فجأة على يديها ... و أبعدتهما بسرعة عن وجهها 
فيما عيناي تحملقان بعينيها بقوة ....
صرخت ُ :
" ماذا فعل بك ؟؟ "
كانت رغد تنظر إلي ّ بذعر ...
نعم إنه الذعر ...
أشبه بالذعر الذي قرأته في عينيها ذلك اليوم ...
تملّصت رغد من بين يدي و ابتعدت بسرعة 
و اتجهت نحو المقعد الذي كانت تجلس عليه قبل قليل ... و ارتمت عليه ... و هتفت :
" لا أريد أن أذكر ذلك ... لا أريد ... لا أريد "
و عادت لإخفاء وجهها خلف كفيّها .
دارت بي الدنيا آنذاك و شعرت برغبة شديدة في تمزيق أي شيء ... أي أي شيء !
التفت يمنة و يسرة في اضطراب باحثا عن ضحية تمزيقي ... 
و بعض زخات العرق تنحدر من جبيني بينما أشعر باختناق ... 
و كأن تجويف حنجرتي لم يعد يكفي لتلقي كمية الهواء المهولة
و الممزوجة بذلك الغبار و التي يرغمها صدري الشاهق على الاندفاع إليه ...
تحركت خطوة في كل اتجاه ... و بلا اتجاه ...
بعثرت نظراتي في كل صوب ... و بلا هدف ...
و أخيرا وقع بصري على شيء مختبئ عند إحدى زوايا الغرفة ...
يصلح للتمزيق !
توجهت إلى ذلك الشيء ، و التقطته عن الأرض ... تأمّلته برهة ... و استدرت نحو رغد ...
إنه صندوق الأماني القديم ... الذي جمع أمنيات صغرنا منذ 13 عاما !
ها قد آن أخيرا ... أوان استخراج الأماني ...
و لم علينا الاحتفاظ بها مخبأة أطول ما دامت الأقدار ... أبت تحقيقها ؟
على الأقل ... أمنياتي أنا ...
يجب أن يتمزّق أخيرا ....
و الآن يا رغد ... جاء دورك !
" رغد "
ناديتها فلم تستجب مباشرة . اقتربت منها أكثر فأكثر حتى صرت ُ أمامها مباشرة
هي جالسة على المقعد مطأطئة الرأس ... تداري الدموع
و أنا واقف كشجرة بلا جذور في انتظار اللحظة التي تهب فيها الرياح ، فتقلعها ...
" رغد ... أتذكرين هذا ؟ "
و ازدردت ريقي ...
إنها اللحظة التي لطالما انتظرتها ... سنين و سنين و سنين
و أنا أتوق شوقا و أحترق لهفة لمعرفة أمنيتك يا رغد ...
رفعت رغد رأسها و أخذت تنظر إلى الشيء المحمول بين يدي ...
نظرت إليه نظرة مطوّلة ... ثم اتسعت حدقتا عينيها
و انفغر فاها و شهقت شهقة مذهولة !
إذن ، فأنت تذكرينه ؟؟
إنه صندوق أمانيك يا رغد ... أيتها الطفلة العزيزة ... أنا صنعته لك منذ 13 عاما ...
في ذلك اليوم الجميل ... حين قدمت ِ إلي ّ منفعلة و أنت ِ تحملين كتابك الصغير و تهتفين :
" وليد ... وليد اصنع لي صندوقا "
تحركت عينا رغد من على الصندوق إلى عيني ّ ...
كانت آخر دمعة لا تزال معلقة على رموشها ، في حيرة .... أ تنحدر أم تتراجع ؟؟
شفتاها الآن تحركتا و رسمتا ما يشبه الابتسامة المترددة ...
و أخيرا نطق لسانها :
" صندوقي !! "
ثم هتفت متفاجئة :
" صندوقي ! أوه ... إنه صندوقي ! "
و هبّت واقفة و التقطته من بين يدي !
" يا إلهي ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت :
" أتذكرينه ؟ "
رفعت عينيها عن الصندوق مجددا و قالت بانفعال :
" نعم ! أذكره ! إنه صندوق الأماني "
قالت ذلك و هي تؤشر بإصبعها على كلمة (( صندوق الأماني ))
المكتوبة على الصندوق الورقي ...
ثم أخذت تقلّبه ، و من ثم عبس وجهها فجأة و نظرت إلي ّ بحدّة و وجس :
" هل ... فتحته ؟؟ "
" ماذا ؟ "
" فتحتَه ؟؟ "
إنه سؤال بسيط ! و عادي جدا ! أليس كذلك ؟؟
و لكن ... لم لم أستوعبه ؟؟ و لم تطلّب مني الأمر كل هذا التركيز 
و الجهد البليغين حتى أفهمه ؟؟
هل فتحته ؟؟
أوتسألين ؟؟
رغد !
ألم أقطع لك العهد بألا أفتحه دون علمك ؟؟
أتشكين في أنني ... قد أخون عهدي معك ذات يوم ؟
ألا تعرفين ما سببه لي و ما زال يسببه لي صندوق أمانيك هذا مذ صنعته و حتى اليوم ؟؟
هل تعتقدين إنه اختفى من حياتي بمجرّد أن علّقته هناك فوق رف المكتبة ؟؟
إنه لم يكن في الحياة ... صندوق أهم من صندوقك !
قلت :
" لا ... مستحيل ! "
أخذت تقلّبه في يدها ثم نظرت إلي بتساؤل :
" ماذا حدث له إذن ؟ "
إن كنتم قد نسيتم فأذكركم بأنني ذات مرّة و من فرط يأسي 
و حزني جعّدت الصندوق في قبضتي ...
قلت :
" إنه الزمن ! "
من الصندوق ، إلى عيني ّ إلى أنفي ، ثم إلى عيني
انتقلت نظرات الصغيرة قبل أن تقول :
" إذن الزمن ... لا يحب أن تبقى الأشياء مستقيمة ! "
" عفوا ؟؟ "
ابتسمت رغد و قالت :
" أليس الزمن هو أيضا من عقف أنفك ؟ "
رفعتُ سبابتي اليمنى و لامست أنفي المعقوف ... 
و عندها تذكّرت ُ أنني عندما التقيت برغد أول مرّة بعد خروجي من السجن 
سألتني عما حدث لأنفي فأجبتها :
( إنه الزمن ! )
" نعم ! إنه الزمن ... "
و صمتّ قليلا ثم واصلت :
" ألن تفتحيه ؟ "
و كنت في قمة الشوق لأن أستخرج سر رغد الدفين و أعرف ... 
من هو ذلك ( الصبي ) الذي كانت تتمنى الزواج منه عندما تكبر ؟؟
نظرت إليها بنفاذ صبر ... هيا يا رغد ! افتحيه أرجوك !
أو اسمحي لي و أنا سأمزقه فورا ... و افضح مكنونه !
لكن رغد أومأت برأسها سلبا ...
كررت ُ السؤال :
" ألن تفتحيه ؟ "
" لا ! "
" لم ؟ ألا تتوقين لمعرفة ما بالداخل ؟ بعد كل هذه السنين ؟؟ "
" لا ! "
و طأطأت برأسها ... و قد علت خديها حمرة مفاجئة ... 
ما زادني فضولا فوق فضول لمعرفة ما تحويه !
قلت :
" هل ... تذكرين ... أمنيتك ؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

لم ترفع رأسها بل أجابت بإيماءة بسيطة موجبة .
" مادام الأمر كذلك ... فما الجدوى في إبقائها داخل الصندوق ؟ "
رفعت رغد أخيرا نظرها إلي و قالت :
" لأنها لم تتحقق بعد "
شعرت بنبضات قلبي تتوقف برهة ، ثم تندفع بسرعة جنونية ...
و تخترق قدمي ّ و تصطدم بالأرض !
و استطردت ْ، و قد بدا الجد و الإصرار على ملامح وجهها فجأة :
" و سأعمل على تحقيقها من كل بد ... و بأي وسيلة ... و مهما كان الثمن "
و أضافت و هي تلوح بسبابتها نحوي و تحد من صوتها أكثر :
" ... و لن أسمح لأي شيء باعتراض طريقي "
الكلمات التي خرجت بحدّة من لسان رغد ، مقرونة بالنظرة القوية و اللهجة الجدية
و المليئة بمعاني التحدّي ، جعلت تلك النبضات تقفز من باطن الأرض
و تعود أدراجها متخللة قدمي ّ المرتجفتين ، و تضرب قلبي بعنف ... محدثة تصدّع خطير ...
اعتقد ... أنني أنا ( الشيء ) الذي لن تسمح له باعتراض طريقها ... و
أعتقد أن اسم ( حسام ) مكتوب على قصاصة قديمة مختبئة داخل هذا الصندوق ... 
و اعتقد أنني أتلقى الآن تهديدا من حبيبة قلبي ... 
بألا أعترض طريق زواجها من الرجل الذي تمنت الارتباط به منذ الصغر ...
غضبي ثار ... نعم ثار ...
لازالت تنظر إلي ّ بتحد ...
حسنا يا رغد ...
قبلت ُ التحدي ...
قلت :
" و أنا أيضا لم أحقق أمنيتي بعد "
و بحدّة أضفت :
" و سأعمل على تحقيقها مهما كلّفني ذلك ... و أي شيء يعترض طريقي ... "
و صمت ّ برهة ، ثم أضفت :
" سأقتله ! "
و سحبت الصندوق من يدها بغتة ، و أكّدت :
" إنه حلمي ... و الموت وحده ما قد يحول دون نيله ... عدا عن هذا يا رغد ... 
عدا عن الموت ... فإنني لن أسمح لأي شيء بأن يبعده عنّي ... 
لن أتخلى عن حلمي أبدا ... إنه دائما أمامي ... 
و قريبا ... سيصبح بين يدي ... و لي وحدي ... "
لم أشعر بمدى قوة الضغط الذي كنت أمارسه على ذلك الصندوق الورقي المخنوق في قبضتي 
حتى أطلقت رغد صيحة اعتراض
كانت تنظر إلى الصندوق برثاء ... و مدّت يدها لتخلّصه منّي ...
إلا أنني سحبت يدي بعيدا عنها ... ثم سرت ُ مبتعدا ... 
و اتجهت إلى مكتبتي و وضعت الصندوق المخنوق في نفس الموضع الذي كان يقف فيه قبل سنين ...
و حين استدرت ُ إلى رغد رأيتها تراقبني بنظرات اعتراض غاضبة .
قلت بتحدٍَ أكبر :
" سنرى من منّا سيحقق أمنيته ! "
..........................
لم أفهم معنى تلك النظرة القوية التي رمقني بها وليد !
كانت أشبه بنظرة تحد و إصرار ... و كانت مرعبة !
و ... في الحقيقة ... جذّابة !
أكاد أجن من هذا الـ وليد ! إن به مغناطيسا قويا جدا يجعل أي شيء يصدر منه ... 
نظرة ، إشارة ، إيماءة ، حركة ... ضحكة أو حتى صرخة ، أو ربما ركلة
أي شيء يصدر منه يجذبني !
لا تسخروا منّي !
إنه وسط الليل و أنا شديدة التعب أكثر مما تعتقدون ، لكن الخوف جعلني أطرق باب وليد...
كان واقفا قرب المكتبة ، استدار إلي :
" بعد إذنك "
و ذهب إلى دورة المياه
جلست ُ أنا على المقعد الذي كنت أقف أمامه 
و أسندت رأسي إليه و شعرت بموجة قوية من النعاس تجتاحني ... 
انتظرت وليد ... لكن تأخر ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

في المرة التالية التي فتحت فيها عيني ّ ...
كانت أشعة الشمس تتسلل عبر النافذة و الستار و جفوني !
شعرت بانزعاج شديد فأنا لازلت راغبة في النوم ... 
لكنني تذكرت فجأة أنني في غرفة وليد في بيتنا القديم ...
فتحت عيني ّ أوسعهما سامحة للضوء باختراق بؤبؤي و استثارة دماغي و إيقاظه بعنف !
مباشرة جلست و نظرت من حولي ...
وليد كان نائما في فراشه !
باب الغرفة كان مفتوحا كما تركته ليلة الأمس ...
نهضت عن مقعدي و شعرت بإعياء في مفاصلي ...
ألقيت نظرة على وليد ، و كان يغلف جسده الضخم بالشرشف و بالكاد تظهر إحدى يديه !
عندما خرجت من الغرفة ، توجهت لإلقاء نظرة سريعة على الصالة
حيث كانت الشقراء و أمها تنامان ...
ما إن ظهرت ُ في الصورة حتى رأين أعين أربع تحدّق بي !
لقد كانتا هناك تجلسان قرب بعضهما البعض ... و تنظران إلي !
" ص... صباح الخير ! "
قلت ذلك ثم ألقيت نظرة على ساعة يدي ، و عدّلت الجملة :
" أو ... مساء الخير "
لم تجب أي منهما مباشرة ... لكن الخالة قالت بعدها :
" مساء الخير . نوم الهناء "
لم أرتح للطريقة التي ردّت بها علي ، و شعرت أن في الأمر شيء ...
قالت أروى :
" مساء الخير. هل نهض ابن عمّك ؟؟ "
تعجّبت من الطريقة التي كلّمتني بها ، و من كلمة ( ابن عمّك ) هذه !
و لم تبد لي نظرتها طبيعية ...
قلت :
" لا ! إنه ... لا يزال نائما ! "
تبادلت الاثنتان النظرات ... وعادتا للصمت...
ذهبت بعدها إلى غرفتي الملاصقة لغرفة وليد ... 
و عندما خرجت للصالة بعد قرابة النصف ساعة أو يزيد ، رأيت الثلاثة ، وليد و الشقراء و أمها يجلسون سوية في الصالة ...
لا أعرف في أي شيء كانوا يتحدثون ... و بمجرّد أن لمحوني لاذوا بالصمت !
ألا يشعركم ذلك بأنني أنا موضوع حديثهم ؟؟؟
إلى وليد وجهت نظراتي و كلماتي ، بل و حتى خطواتي :
" مساء الخير "
" مساء النور ... "
و جلست ُ على مقربة .
نظرت ُ إلى الأشياء من حولي ، فأنا لم أتأملها البارحة ... 
الصالة كما تركناها قبل 9 سنين ... حسبما أذكر ، و الغبار يغطي أجزاءها !
قلت :
" سنحتاج وقتا طويلا و جهدا مكثفا لتنظيف كل هذا ! "
أروى قالت معترضة :
" و هل سيكون علينا تنظيف هذا ؟ إننا لن نسكن هنا على أية حال "
استغربت ، و نظرت إلى وليد متسائلة ... و هذا الأخير لم يعقّب !
قلت :
" وليد ... ألن نسكن هنا ؟ "
أجاب :
" سنبقى هنا في الوقت الراهن . 
لا نعرف كم من الوقت ستستغرق مسألة استلام الإرث . سأستعين بوالد صديقي سيف . 
آمل أن تسير الأمور بسرعة"
قلت :
" أتعني ... أننا بعد إتمام هذه المهمّة سنعود إلى المزرعة ؟؟ "
تولت الشقراء الرد بسرعة :
" بالطبع ! ماذا تعتقدين إذن ؟؟ سنعود للمزرعة
و نجري بعض التعديلات في المنزل ... ثم ... "
و نظرت إلى وليد و قالت مبتسمة :
" نتزوّج ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

تخيلوا كيف يكون شعور فتاة تسمع أي امرأة أخرى تقول لها :
( سأتزوج حبيبك ) ؟؟
رميت سهام نظراتي الحارقة نحو الشقراء البغيضة ، ثم نحو وليد ... 
و اجتاحتني رغبة عارمة في تمزيقهما سوية !
أهذا ما يخططان له ؟؟
يستلمان الإرث الضخم ، و يذهبان للمزرعة ليعدا عشهما و يتزوجان !
ماذا عنّي أنا ؟؟
مجرّد هامش زائد لا أهمية له و لا معنى لوجوده ؟
كنت أريد أن أسمع من وليد أي تعليق ، لكنه ظل صامتا شاردا ... ما أثار جنوني ...
مازالت الابتسامة معلقة على شفتي الحسناء الدخيلة 
و هاهي تحرّكهما من جديد و تقول بصوت شديد النعومة :
" فيم شردت ... عزيزي ؟ "
مخاطبة بذلك الرجل الوحيد معنا في الصالة ، و الذي يجلس على مقربة منّي 
و الذي يجري حبّه في عروقي تماما كما تجري دماء قرابتنا ...
وليد قال :
" كنت أفكّر في أن ذهب إلى أحد المطاعم ! لابد أننا جائعون الآن ! "
....................
في الحقيقة كان الطعام هو آخر ما أفكر به 
و لكنه أول ما قفز إلى ذهني عندما تلقيت سؤال أروى و أنا شارد ذلك الوقت ...
و ما حدث هو أننا ذهبنا إلى المطعم ثم إلى السوق 
و اشترينا بعض الحاجيات و من ثم عدنا إلى المنزل ...
كما و اتصلنا بالعم إلياس و كذلك بأم حسام – تحت إصرار من رغد –
و طمأنا الجميع على وصولنا سالمين .
بعدها اتصلت بصديقي القديم و رفيق دراستي و محنتي ...
سيف و اتفقت معه على أن يحضر إلى منزلي ليلا .
تعاونا نحن الأربعة في تنظيف غرفة الضيوف قدر الإمكان من أجل استقبال سيف .
حاولت جاهدا أن أتجاهل أي ذكرى تحاول التسلل إلى مخيلتي 
من جراء رؤيتي لأجزاء المنزل من حولي ... إلا إن هذه الذكرى الأليمة اخترقتني بكل إصرار !
كان ذلك عندما قمنا بنقل بعض قطع السجاد إلى الخارج ...
إلى مؤخرة المنزل ، حيث تقع الحديقة الميتة 
و التي أصبحت مقبرة للحشائش الجافة و مأوى للرمال الصفراء ...
عند إحدى الزوايا ... كانت عدّة الشواء القديمة تجلس بكل صمود ... متحدية الزمن !
لا أعرف لماذا يقشعر بدني كلما رأيت هذه بالذات !
و لم أكن أعرف أن لها نفس التأثير على أي مخلوق إلى أن رأيت رغد ... 
و التي كانت تحمل السجادة معي تقف فجأة ، و تسند طرف السجادة إلى الأرض ... 
و تمد يدها اليمنى لتلامس ذراعها الأيسر !
صحيح أنها كانت صغيرة آنذاك ، و لكن حادثة السقوط على الجمر المتقد
هي حادثة أقسى على قلب الطفل من أن ينسى آثارها ...
إن أثر الحرق ظل محفورا في ذراعها الأيسر ... و كنت أراه كل يوم فيما مضى !
ترى ...
ألا يزال كما هو ؟؟
وضعنا السجادة الملفوفة قرب أدوات الشواء تلك ، ثم جلسنا فوقها نلتقط أنفاسنا !
" ثقيلة جدا ! أراهن أنهما لن تتمكنا من حمل الأخرى ! "
قالت رغد ذلك ... و كانت أروى الخالة تحملان سجادة ملفوفة أصغر حجما 
و في طريقهما إلينا
قلت :
" بل ستفعلان ! لا تعرفين كم هما قويتان ! "
و أنا أعرف كيف كانتا تعملان الأعمال الشاقة في المزرعة !
قالت :
" إنهما متشابهتان جدا "
" نعم ... صحيح "
" و جميلتان جدا ! "
استغربت ... لكنني قلت :
" نعم ! صحيح ! "
واصلت رغد :
" و أنت محظوظ جدا ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

صمت ، و علتني الريبة ! ما الذي تعنيه صغيرتي ؟؟
رمقتها بنظرة استفسار فتطوّعت هي بالإيضاح مباشرة :
" لديك خطيبة جميلة جدا ... و ثرية جدا ! ... سوف تعيشان سعيدين جدا "
و صمتت ثوان ثم استطردت :
" أما أنا ... "
ظهرت أروى و الخالة في مرآنا فالتفتنا إليهما ...
كانتا تجران السجادة بتثاقل ... و سرعان ما هببت ُ أنا لمساعدتهما .
و في الليل حضر صديقي العزيز سيف و كان لقاؤنا حميما جدا ...
تبادلنا الأخبار ... فعلمت منه أنه رزق طفلا صغيرا !
" دورك يا رجل ! و بما أن أمورك قد استقرت ... فهيا عجّل بالزواج ! "
ابتسمت ُ لدى تعليقه المتفائل ... إن أموري لم تستقر و لم تحل ...
بل هي آخذة في التعقد مرة لعد أخرى ... 
و الآن أنا في حيرة شديدة ... ماذا علي َ أن أفعل ؟؟
شرحت له تفاصيل إرث أبي عمّار ... عم أروى التي هي خطيبتي 
و ابنة صاحبي الذي تعرفت علي في السجن ، بعد قتلي لعمّار ... 
فبدا الأمر أشبه بخرافة من خرافات الجدات العجائز !
" سبحان الله ! أي قدرة إلهية عجيبة أودت بك إلى هذا الوادي يا وليد ! "
" إنها الأقدار يا صديقي ! "
" إذن ... ستصبح زوج سيدة من أثرى سيدات المنطقة ! سبحان الله !
ها قد ابتسمت ، بل ضحكت لك الدنيا أخيرا يا وليد ! "
و لأن أي من علامات السرور لم تظهر علي ، فإن سيف لاذ بالصمت المفاجئ المتعجّب ...
كانت في صدري عشرات الهموم إلا أنني لم أشأ أن أنفثها في وجه صديقي 
مذ أول لقاء يجمعنا بعد طول فراق ...
بعد ذلك ، اتفقت مع سيف على ترتيب زيارة رسمية لمكتب المحاماة
الذي يملكه والده غدا باكرا ، و اتخاذه محاميا قانونيا لتولي الإجراءات اللازمة بشأن الإرث.
بعد انصرافه ، ذهبت إلى الصالة العلوية حيث يفترض أن يكون الجميع 
فوجدت أروى تتصفح مجلة كانت قد اشترتها عصر اليوم أثناء تسوقنا 
و قد نفشت شعرها الذهبي الطويل على كتفيها بحرية ... 
بينما الخالة ليندا نائمة على المقعد ، و رغد غير موجودة ...
بادرتني أروى بالسؤال :
" كيف كان اللقاء ؟ "
" حميما و مثمرا ! سأذهب غدا مع سيف إلى مكتب أبيه و هو محام معروف و ماهر 
و سننطلق من هناك ! "
" آمل ألا يطول الأمر ... "
" إنها أمور تطول في العادة يا أروى ! علينا بالصبر "
قالت و هي تضع يدها على صدرها :
" أشعر بالحنين إلى المزرعة ... و إلى خالي ! الجو هنا مغبر و كاتم ... 
و كئيب جدا يا وليد "
تحركت الخالة ليندا قليلا ... فالتفتنا إليها ثم قالت أروى :
" دعنا نذهب إلى غرفتك كي لا نزعجها "
و هناك ، في غرفتي واصلنا الحديث ... 
أخبرتها بتفاصيل لقائي بسيف و ما خططنا له .
و تشعبت أحاديثنا إلى أمور كثيرة و مر الوقت سريعا دون أن نشعر به !
فجأة ، سمعت طرقا على الباب ...
استنتاجكم صحيح !
العينان الواسعتان ذاتا النظرات الشجية ، حلقتا بعيدا عن عيني ّ
و حطّتا على الفتاة الجالسة على السرير داخل الغرفة تعبث بخصلات شعرها الذهبية ...
ابتسمت ُ لصغيرتي ... و قلت :
" مرحبا رغد ! "
رغد لم تنظر إلي ّ، كما لم ترد علي ّ... و رأيت ُ وجهها يحمر !
قلت :
" تفضَلي "
رفعت بصرها إلي و رمتني بسهم ثاقب !
قلت :
" أهناك شيء ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ردّت رغد بجملة مضطربة :
" كنت ... أريد ...
أريد الهاتف ! "
و كررت بنبرة أكثر ثقة :
" أريد هاتفك لبعض الوقت ! هل تعيرني إياه ؟ "
كنت متشككا ، لكنني قلت :
" بكل تأكيد ! "
و أحضرت لها هاتفي المحمول ... و هو وسيلتنا الوحيدة للاتصال ...
تناولته رغد و شكرتني و انصرفت بسرعة ...
عندما استدرت ُ للخلف
و جدت ُ أروى و قد مدّت رجليها على السرير
و استندت على إحدى ذراعيها 
بينما استخدمت الأخرى في العبث بخصلات شعرها الطويل الأملس !
" حان وقت النوم ! سأنهض غدا باكرا و أريد أن آخذ قسطا كافيا من الراحة "
قلت ذلك معلنا نهاية الجلسة ... فاسحا المجال لأروى للذهاب من حيث أتت.
ساعتان و نصف من التقلب على السرير ... 
دون أن يجد النوم طريقه إلى إي من جفوني الأربعة ...
ليس ما يقلقني هو إجراءات الإرث تلك ... و لا خططي المستقبلية ...
و لا المفاجآت التي يمكن أن تخبئها القدر لي ...
بل هو مخلوق بشري عزيز على نفسي ... يحتل حجرات قلبي الأربعة ... 
و يتدفق منها مع تدفق الدم ... 
و يسري في عروقي مع سريانها و ينتشر في خلايا جسدي أجمع ... 
ثم يعود ليقطن الحجرات الأربع من جديد ...
كائن صغير جدا ... و ضعيف جدا ... و خواف جدا !
و هو لا يشعر بالطمأنينة إذا ما ابتعد عني ... و جاء طلبا لبعض الأمان بقربي ...
لكنه اكتفى بأخذ هاتفي المحمول ... 
و اختفى خلف هذا الجدار المشترك بين غرفتي و غرفته ...
إنني لو اخترقت الجدار ... سأجده نائما على السرير ... بأمان
أو ربما باكيا خلف الجدار ... في خوف ...
أو جاثيا على الأرض ... في حزن ...
أو ربما ذارعا الغرفة جيئة و ذهابا ... في ألم ...
إنني لا أستطيع أن أنام دون أن أطمئن عليها ! و ستبوء كل محاولاتي بالفشل حتما !
استسلم !
لا تكابر يا وليد !
تسللت من غرفتي بهدوء و أنا أتلفت ذات اليمين و ذات الشمال ... 
مخافة أن يشعر بي أحد ... و وقفت عند باب غرفة صغيرتي و أمسكت بالمقبض !
كنت على وشك أن أفتحه لو أن عقلي لم يستيقظ و يزجرني بعنف ! أي جنون هذا ؟؟
من تظن نفسك يا وليد ؟؟ كيف تجرؤ ؟؟
عدت مسرعا ...أجر أذيال الخيبة ... و رميت بجسدي المثقل على مرارة الواقع ... 
و استسلمت لحدود الله....
لم يكن الأمر بالصعوبة التي توقعتها لكنه لم يكن سهلا ! الكثير من الأوراق
و الوثائق و التواقيع استغرقت منا ساعات طويلة .
و كان يتوجب علي أخذ أروى إلى المحكمة ...
منتصف الظهيرة ، هو الوقت الذي عدت ُ فيه إلى المنزل بعد جهودي السابقة 
و أنا أحمل وثائق في غاية الأهمية في يد ، و طعام الغذاء في اليد الأخرى !
كيف وجدت أروى و الخالة ؟
وجدتهما منهمكتين في تنظيف المطبخ !
" أوه ! لم تتعبان نفسيكما ! إنه مليء بالغبار ! "
ردّت الخالة :
" و نحن لا نحتمل الغبار و لا نحبه يا ولدي . اعتدنا الجو النقي في المزرعة .
على الأقل هكذا سيغدو أفضل "
وضعت كيس الطعام على المائدة المحتلة قلب المطبخ . و نظرت من حولي
كل شيء نظيف و مرتب ! كما كانت والدتي رحمها الله تفعل . 
شعرت بامتنان شديد لأروى و الخالة و قلت :
" جزاكما الله خيرا . أحسنتما . أنتما بارعيتن ! "
أقبلت أروى نحوي و هي تبتسم و تقول :
" هذا لتعرف أي نوع من النساء قد تزوّجت ! "
فضحكت الخالة و ضحكنا معها ...
في هذه اللحظة دخلت رغد إلى المطبخ .
كان وجهها مكفهرا حزينا ... و بعض الشرر يتطاير من بؤبؤيها !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وجهت حديثها إلي ، و كان صوتها حانقا حادا :
" هل عدت أخيرا ؟ تفضّل . نسيت أن تأخذ هذا "
و دفعت إلي بهاتفي المحمول و الذي كنت قد أعطيتها إياه ليلة الأمس ...
و تركته معها فيما رافقت سيف إلى حيث ذهبنا صباحا .
و من ثم غادرت مسرعة و غاضبة ...
أنا و السيدتان الأخريان تبادلنا النظرات ... ثم سألت :
" ما بها ؟ "
فردت أروى بلا مبالاة :
" كالعادة ! غضبت حين علمت أنك خرجت و لم تخبرها !
كانت تنتظر أن توقظها من النوم لتستأذنها قبل الخروج ! "
و لم تعجبني لا الطريقة التي تحدّثت أروى بها ، و لا الحديث الذي قالته .
استدرت قاصدا الخروج و اللحاق برغد ... فنادتني أروى :
" إلى أين ؟ "
التفت إليها مجيبا :
" سأتحدث معها "
بدا استياء غريب و غير معهود على ملامح أروى ... ثم قالت :
" حسنا ... أسرع إلى مدللتك ! لابد أنها واقفة في انتظارك الآن "
...................
عندما أتى إلي ... كنت أشتعل غضبا ...
كنت واقفة في الصالة العلوية أضرب أخماسا بأسداس ...
وليد بدأ الحديث بـ :
" كيف أنت ِ ؟ "
رددت بعنف :
" كيف تراني ؟ "
صمت وليد قليلا ثم قال :
" أراك ... بخير ! "
قلت بعصبية :
" و هل يهمّك ذلك ؟ "
" بالطبع رغد ! أي سؤال هذا ؟؟ "
لم أتمالك نفسي و هتفت بقوّة :
" كذّاب "
تفاجأ وليد من كلمتي القاسية ... و امتقع وجهه ... ثم إنه قال :
" رغد ! ... هل لا أخبرتني ... ما بك ؟؟ "
اندفعت قائلة :
" لو كان يهمك أمري ... ما خرجت و تركتني وحيدة في مكان موحش ! "
" وحيدة ؟ بالله عليك ! لقد كانت أروى و الخالة معك ! "
" لا شأن لي بأي منهما . كيف تجرؤ على الخروج دون إعلامي ! 
كيف تتركني وحيدة هنا ؟ "
" و أين يمكنني تركك يا رغد إذن ؟؟ "
اشتططت غضبا و قلت :
" إن كان عليك تركي في مكان ما ، فكان أجدر بك تركي في بيت خالتي .
مع من أحبهم و يحبونني و يهتمون لأمري ... لماذا أحضرتني معك إلى هنا ؟؟
ما دمت غير قادر على رعايتي كما يجب ؟؟ "
تنهّد وليد بنفاذ صبر ...
ثم قال :
" حسنا.. أنا آسف... لم أشأ أن أوقظك لأخبرك بأني سأخرج . لكن يا رغد ... 
هذا سيتكرر كثيرا ... ففي كل يوم سأذهب لمتابعة إجراءات استلام إرث أروى ... "
أروى ... أروى ... أروى ...
إنني بت أكره حتى حروف اسمها ...
حينما رأيتها البارحة في غرفة وليد ... 
و جالسة بذلك الوضع الحر ... على سريره ... و نافشة شعرها بكل أحقية ... 
و ربما كان وليد يجلس قربها مباشرة قبل أن أفسد عليهما خلوتهما ... 
حينما أتذكر ذلك ... أتعرفون كيف أشعر ؟؟؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

نفس شعور الليمونة الصغيرة حينما تعصر قهرا بين الأصابع !
أشحت بوجهي عن وليد ... و أوليته ظهري ... أردته أن ينصرف ...
فأنا حانقة عليه جدا و سأنفجر فيما لو بقي معي دقيقة أخرى بعد ...
وليد للأسف لم ينصرف ... بل اقترب أكثر و قال مغيرا الحديث :
" لقد أحضرت طعام الغداء من أحد المطاعم . هلمّي بنا لنتناوله "
قلت بعصبية :
" لا أريد ! اذهب و استمتع بوجبتك مع خطيبتك الغالية و أمها "
" رغد ! "
التفت ّ إلى وليد الآن و صرخت :
" حل عنّي يا وليد الآن ... أرجوك "
و هنا شاهدت أروى مقبلة نحونا... عندما لمح وليد نظراتي تبتعد إلى ما ورائه
استدار فشاهد أروى مقبلة ....
و أروى ، طبعا بكل بساطة تتجول في المنزل بحرية و بلا قيود ... أو حجاب مثلي !
قالت :
" رتبنا المائدة ! هيا للغداء "
التفت إلي وليد و قال :
" هيا صغيرتي ... أعدك بألا يتكرر ذلك ثانية "
صرخت بغضب :
" كذّاب "
حقيقة ... كنت منزعجة حد الجنون ... !
على غير توقّع ، فوجئنا بأروى تقول :
" كيف تجرؤين ! ألا تحترمين ولي أمرك ؟ كيف تصرخين بوجهه و تشتمينه هكذا ؟
أنت ِ فتاة سيئة الأخلاق "
صعقت للجملة التي تفوهت بها أروى ، بل إن وليد نفسه كان مصعوقا ...
قال بدهشة :
" أروى !! ما الذي تقولينه ؟؟ "
أروى نظرت إلى وليد بانزعاج و ضيق صدر و قالت :
" نعم يا وليد ألا ترى كيف تخاطبك ؟ إنها لا تحترمك رغم كل ما تفعل لأجلها !
و لا تحترم أحدا ... و لا أنا لا أسمح لأحد بأن يهين خطيبي العزيز مهما كان "
قالت هذا ... ثم التفتت إلي ّ أنا و تابعت :
" يجب أن تقفي عند حدّك يا رغد ... و تتخلي عن أفعالك المراهقة السخيفة هذه ... 
و تعرفي كيف تعاملين رجلا مسؤولا يكرّس جهوده ليكون أبا حنونا
لفتاة متدللة لا تقدّر جهود الآخرين ! "
" أروى ! "
هتف وليد بانفعال ... و هو يحدّق بها ... فرّدت :
" الحقيقة يا عزيزي ... كما ندركها جميعا ... "
التفت وليد نحوي ... ربما ليقرأ ملامح وجهي بعد هذه الصدمة ...
أو ربّما ... ليظهر أمام عيني هاتفه المحمول في يده ... 
و أنقض عليه بدون شعور ... و أرفعه في يدي لأقصى حد ... 
و أرميه بكل قوّتي و عنفي ... نحو ذلك الوجه الجميل الأشقر .... !

-----------------------
نهايه الحلقه الـ36
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ37

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقة السابعة و الثلاثون
~ ثروة من السماء ~

لم يكن للضربة التي تلقيتها بيدي في آخر لحظة أي أثر على وجهي أو يدي... 
لكن أثرها كان غزيرا غائرا في قلبي و مشاعري...
ليس فقط لأنني اكتشفت مدى الكره الذي تكنّه رغد لي
بل و لأنني اكتشفت أن وليد متساهل معها لأقصى حد ... بل و بلا حدود ...
و فوق كونها فتاة مراهقة شديدة التدلل و الغنج
و قليلة التفكير في مشاعر الآخرين و ظروفهم، و فوق فرضها لوجودها 
و احتلالها مساحة كبيرة جدا من اهتمام وليد و مسؤوليته
و فوق كرهها لي و غيرتها الواضحة مني، فوق كل هذا و هذا، رغد تحب خطيبي !
إنني و مذ سمعتها تلك الليلة... تهمس له – و هو نائم في السيارة –
( وليد قلبي )
و أنا في حالة عصيبة و رغما عني بدأت أراقب كل تصرفاتها 
و أترجم كل أفعالها على أنها ولع بوليد !
فكيف أصحو ذات صباح، و أذهب إلى غرفة خطيبي
فأراها نائمة على المقعد في غرفته ؟؟
يومها أخبرت أمي بكل ما جد... و أطلعتها على اكتشافي... و بكيت بمرارة
إنها و منذ أن ظهرت في حياتي ... قبل عدّة أشهر... 
منذ تلك الليلة التي حضرت مع وليد و دانة هاربين من القصف ...
و هي تشغل اهتمام وليد و تفكيره !
و بالرغم من أنني تعاطفت معها كثيرا ... للظروف المفجعة التي مرّت بها خلال أشهر ...
و بالرغم من أنني أحسنت معاملتها و آويتها و أسرتي إلى منزلنا ...
و أسكنتها غرفتي كذلك ... و عاملتها و أهلي كفرد منا و حاولنا توفير كل ما احتاجت إليه ...
بالرغم من كل ذلك، ها أنا أشعر الآن برغبة قوية في إخراجها من حياتي أنا و وليد ...
وليد خذلني في الموقف الأخير ...
فعوضا عن زجرها أو تأنيبها و ردعها... 
ما إن هربت إلى غرفتها بعد رميي بهاتفه المحمول حتى حثّ الخطى سيرا خلفها هي !
هتف :
" رغد "
و لم تكترث له فتوقف في منتصف الطرق 
و ضرب راحته اليسرى بقبضته اليمنى غضبا ...
التفت إلى ّ أخيرا و قال :
" لماذا فعلت ِ ذلك ؟؟ أروى ! ماذا أصابك ؟؟ "
تفاجأت من سؤاله، فعوضا عن أن يقف إلى جانبي 
و يواسيني أراه غاضبا منّي أنا ! إنني أنا من تلقيت تلك الضربة من رغد ...
ألم تر َ ذلك جليا يا وليد ؟؟
قلت :
" ماذا فعلت ُ أنا ؟؟ وليد هل رأيت كيف ضربتني ابنة عمّك ؟؟ 
أليس لديك شيء تقوله من أجلي ؟؟ "
بدا على وليد العصبية أكثر من ذهول المفاجأة... 
و ظهر كالمستاء من كلامي أكثر من استيائه من فعلة رغد ...
قلت :
" وليد ... تحدّث ! "
التقط وليد نفسا أو اثنين عميقين ، ثم قال و هو يعود أدراجه نحو قلب الصالة :
" كلماتك كانت قاسية و جارحة "
و أذهلني موقفه أكثر و أكثر . ..
قلت بانزعاج :
" أليست هذه هي الحقيقة يا وليد؟؟ 
ألست تبالغ جدا في تدليل ابنة عمّك و كأنها اليتيمة الوحيدة على وجه الأرض ؟؟ 
أنا أيضا يتيمة يا وليد ... ولو كان ابن عمّي عمّار حيا و يرعاني كما ترعى أنت ابنة عمّك
لألصقت جبيني في الأرض سجودا و شكرا لله مدى الحياة ! "
و لا أدري لم استفزّت هذه الجملة وليد بشكل مبالغ به فصرخ بوجهي :
" اسكتي "
اعترتني رغبة مباغتة في البكاء لحظتها فآثرت ُ الانسحاب و هرعت إلى المطبخ 
حيث كانت أمي ترتب الملاعق على مائدة الغذاء
خاصمت ُ وليد للساعات التالية و رفضت الذهاب معه إلى المحكمة كما كان يخطط..
يحق لي أن أغضب حين أرى الموقف البارد من خطيبي ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و يحق لي أن أطالب رغد باعتذار علني أمام وليد... 
و سوف لن أتخلى عن هذين الحقين هذه المرّة... 
و سأجعل رغد تفهم أنني المرأة الأولى في حياة وليد... 
رغما عن قرابتهما و ذكرياتهما السابقة... و رغما عن أي شعور تحمله هي تجاه خطيبي ... 
و أيا كان !
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
لم أكن أدرك أن الشحنات المتضادة بين رغد و أروى قد كبرت و وصلت إلى هذا الحد ...
أروى كانت قد أخبرتني سابقا بأن رغد لا تبدي أي مودة تجاهها و أنها تغار منها !
أتذكرون العدستين الزرقاوين اللتين وضعتهما رغد على عينيها ذلك اليوم؟؟
هل تغار جميع النساء من بعضهن البعض؟ هذه الحقيقة على ما يبدو !
ألا ّ تحب رغد أروى هو أمر متحمل لا استبعده
فهي حسبما اكتشفتُ لا تتأقلم مع الآخرين بسهولة ...
أما أن تظهر من أروى إشارات تدل على عدم حبّها لرغد أو استيائها منها
فهو أمر جديد لم ألحظ أهميته قبل الآن ....
و بسبب الخلاف، اضطررت لتأجيل زيارتنا للمحكمة حتى اليوم التالي
الصغيرة الغاضبة ظلت حبيسة غرفتها طوال الساعات التالية ... 
و رفضت الاستجابة لنا حين حاولنا التحدث معها...
أما أروى فقضيت فترة لا بأس بها معها أحاول استرضاءها حتى رضت عني !
حتى و إن بذلتُ الجهود القصوى لإخفائه فإن قلقي بشأن رغد كان مصرا على الظهور !
كان ذلك صباح اليوم التالي حين كنا أنا و أروى هامين بالخروج قاصدين المحكمة لإتمام بعض الإجراءات اللازمة. 
كنت مشغول البال على الصغيرة التي لم أرها منذ الأمس و لا أعرف كيف قضت ليلتها ... 
لم أكن لأستطيع المغادرة قبل الاطمئنان عليها أو إبلاغها بأنني سأخرج ... 
وقفت عند أعلى درجات السلم بينما أروى هبطت درجات ثلاث قبل أن تستدير إلي مستغربة ...
" لم وقفتَ ؟ "
كان القلق مرسوما على وجهي بشكل لا أظن أروى قد أخطأته !
أعتقد إن أحدا لا يحتاج كمية كبيرة من الذكاء ليعرف السبب !
ضيّقت أروى حدقتيها و قالت :
" رغد مجددا ؟؟ "
و بدا الضيق عليها ... فقلت مسرعا :
" لا أريد أن أخرج دون إعلامها و أسبب لها الإزعاج كالأمس ... "
قاطعتني أروى :
" بربّك وليد ! أوه كم تبالغ ! ألا تدرك أنها تفعل ذلك لمجرّد الدلال لا أكثر؟؟
ألا تعرف هي سبب مجيئنا إلى هنا؟ هيا يا وليد دعنا نمضي 
و ننجز المهمة في أقصر مدة ممكنة و نعود للمزرعة "
علّقت قدمي بين أعلى درجة و الدرجة التي تليها من السلم ... و بقيت برهة مترددا ...
" وليد ! هيا ! "
و عوضا عن الهبوط بقدمي للأسفل رفعتها للأعلى 
و أنا أتراجع و أهز رأسي استسلاما و أقول :
" يجب أن أطمئن على الصغيرة أولا "
سرتُ نحو غرفة رغد ... و وقفت عند الباب ...
تبعتني أروى في صبر نافذ و أخذت تراقبني و قد كتّفت ذراعيها و رمت برأسها نحو اليمين !
قلت :
" أدخلي و اطمئني عليها "
فتحت أروى ذراعيها و رفعت رأسها مندهشة :
" أنا ؟؟ "
" طبعا ! أم يعقل أن أدخل أنا ؟؟ "
و كانت جملة اعتراض تكاد تنطلق من لسان أروى استنكارا و رفضا
و لكن نظرة رجاء من عيني جعلتها تتراجع !
أروى تقدّمت نحو الباب و طرقته طرقا خفيفا ثم فتحته و ولجت الغرفة ...
و بقيت أنا في الخارج موليا ظهري لفتحة الباب ...
إنه الصباح الجميل !
يكون المرء في قمة النشاط و الحيوية و الإقبال على الحياة ... 
بأعصاب مسترخية و نفسية مترابطة و مزاج عال !
آخر شيء يتمنى المرء سماعه من مطلع الصباح هو الصراخ !
" أخرجي من غرفتي فورا "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كانت هذه الصيحة التي خلخلت صفو الصباح منطلقة من حنجرة رغد !
أجبرني صوت رغد على الالتفات للوراء ... 
و أبصرت ُ أروى و هي تتقدم مسرعة خارجة من الغرفة في ثوان ...
كان وجه أروى الأبيض الناصع شديد الاحمرار ******** طماطم شديدة النضج...
أما التعبيرات المرسومة عليه فكانت مزيجا من الغضب و الحرج و الندم و اللوم !
حين التقت نظراتنا اندفعت قائلة :
" أ يعجبك هذا ؟؟ لم يهنّي أحد بهذا الشكل ! "
تملّكني الغضب آنذاك ... الغضب من رغد ... فتصرفها كان مشينا ... 
و كنت على وشك أن أدخل الغرفة لكنني انتبهت لنفسي فتوقّفت ... و قلت بحدّة :
" أنت ِ لا تطاقين يا رغد ! "
و التفت إلى أروى و قلت :
" هيا بنا "
الساعات التالية قضيتها و أروى بين المحكمة و مكتب المحاماة و مكاتب أخرى ... 
نوقع الوثائق الرسمية و نسجّل العقود و خلافها ...
و بفضل من الله تذللت المصاعب لنا كثيرا ... و أنهينا المهمة...
و بالرغم من ذلك قضينا ساعات النهار حتى زالت الشمس خارج المنزل
بعد ذلك عدنا للمنزل و تناولنا وجبة غذائنا، أنا و أروى و الخالة ليندا.
لا !
لا تعتقدوا أنني نسيت رغد !
إنني غاضب من تصرّفها لكنني قلق بشأنها ... 
و انتهزتُ أول فرصة سانحة حين غابت أروى بضع دقائق و سألت ُ الخالة ليندا :
" ماذا عن رغد ؟ هل رأيتها ؟ "
" لا أظنها غادرت غرفتها يا بني "
توتّرت ... قلت :
" هل مررت ِ بها ؟ "
" فعلت ُ ذلك و لكن ... لم تتجاوب معي فتراجعت "
غيّرت ُ نبرة صوتي حتّى صارت أقرب إلى الرجاء و قلت :
" هل لا فعلت ِ ذلك الآن يا خالتي ؟ لا بد أنها جائعة ... خذي لها بعض الطعام "
و ابتسمت الخالة و شرعت في تنفيذ الأمر و عادت بعد قليل تحمل الطعام و تقول :
" تقول أنها ستأكل حينما ترغب بذلك "
هممت ُ أنا بالنهوض للذهاب إليها إلا أن الخالة أومأت إلي بألا أفعل ... ثم قالت :
" ليس الآن ... "
و ركزت نظراتها علي و أضافت :
" بني يا وليد... الفتاة بحاجة إلى خالتها... أعدها إليها يرحمك الله"
تعجبتُ ... و قلتُ مسائلا :
" لم تقولين ذلك يا خالتي ؟ "
أجابت :
" أرحها يا بني ... إنها صغيرة و قد عانت الكثير... 
افهمْ يا وليد أنها بحاجة إلى أم... و هو شيء... لا يمكنك َ أنت مهما فعلت... تقديمه"
و هزت رأسها تأكيدا ... ثم انصرفت ...
أما أنا فبقيت أفكّر في كلماتها لوقت طويل ...
ألم أعد أصلح ... أما لك ِ يا رغد ؟؟
الساعة الحادية عشر مساء ...
كنا أنا و أروى ساهرين نخطط لمستقبلنا و نناقش مستجدات حياتنا و نرسم خطوط الغد ...
" ستتولى أنتَ كل شيء يا وليد ! كل ما هو لي سيكون بين يديك و تحت إشرافك ! "
" لا أعرف يا أروى ما أقول ... الثروة كبيرة جدا ... 
و علينا أن نكون حذرين ! أمامنا الكثير لنفعله "
كنت أشعر بالقلق ... فثروة أروى ضخمة جدا ...
و ليس من السهل أن ينتقل أحدهم من حياة الفلاحة البسيطة 
فجأة إلى حياة الثراء الفاحش !
لا أعرف ما الذي يتوجب علينا فعله بكل تلك المبالغ المهولة التي تركها أبو عمّار ...
لدى ذكر اسم عمّار ... قفز إلى بالي شيء كنت متقاض ٍ عنه حتى الآن ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أروى ... لا تعرف حتى الآن أن خطيبها 
هو الشخص الذي قتل ابن عمّها الذي ستتمتع بثروته ... !
لا أعلم لم َ لم ْ يأت ِ ذكر ٌ لهذه الحقيقة حتى الآن ... 
لم أتخيّل نفسي أخبرها بأن الـ ( حيوان ) الذي قتله ذات مرّة
و بسببه قضيت الـ (ثمان) سنوات من عمري في السجن و أضعت مستقبلي ... هو عمّار !
عمار ... ابن عمها الوحيد ...
شردت في هذه الفكرة الطارئة ... فلحظت أروى شرودي المفاجئ ...
رفعت يدها إلى رأسي و أخذت تطرق بسبابتها على صدغي بخفة و تبتسم و هي تقول :
" ما الذي يدور في رأس حبيبي الآن ؟؟ "
أدركت أنها لم تكن باللحظة المناسبة لأفجّر مفاجأة من هذا النوع، في وجه أروى الباسمة ...
كانت ... فرحة جدا و تحلم بالمستقبل المشرق و تفكر بما سنفعله في المزرعة ...
و كم هي طيبة و عفوية ...
إنها وضعت ثروتها كلها بين يدي ّ !
ابتسمت ُ و قلت :
" علينا أن نتوقّف عن التفكير و نأوي للنوم ! لقد أرهقنا دماغينا بما يكفي لهذا اليوم "
ابتسمت و هي تحرّك يدها هبوطا من رأسي إلى كتفي إلى يدي فتشد عليها و تقول :
" لم أكن لأعرف كيف أتصرف لو لم تكن معي يا وليد ... 
الله بعثك لي حتّى تقود أموري إلى الطريق الصحيح ... حمدا لك يا رب "
و زادت ضغطها على يدي و خففت صوتها و أضافت :
" ثم شكرا لك ... يا حبيبي "
كانت تسير بدلال و هي تبتعد عني مقتربة من الباب ... 
فتحته و استدارت تلقي علي نظرة أخيرة باسمة 
فلوّحت ُ لها بيدي و البسمة لا تفارق شفتي ّ ...
و استدارت لتخرج ... وقفت برهة ... ثم عادت و استدارت نحوي !
لكن ... هذه النظرة لم تكن باسمة ! بل كانت متفاجئة !
بعثرتُ الابتسامة التي كانت معلّقة على شفتي و علتني الحيرة !
كنت سأسألها ( ماذا هناك ) إلا أنها عادت و استدارت نحو الخارج ...
حثثت ُ الخطى نحوها و من خلال فتحة الباب أمكنني رؤية ما أجفل أروى
كتاب الله المقدّس ... مصحف شريف ... 
مضموم ٌ بقوة إلى صدر شاهق لفتاة ملفوفة بالسواد ...
تقف على مقربة من الباب ... 
في حال يخبر الناظر إلى عينيها بمدى الرعب الذي يكتسحها ...
ما إن ظهرت ُ أنا في الصورة حتى استقبلتني عينا رغد استقبالا حارقا ...
شعرت بقلبي يهوي تحت قدمي ّ ... هتفتُ بصوت مخنوق :
" رغد ... !! "
تبادلنا أنا و أروى النظرات المستغربة ...
تخطيت أروى مقتربا من رغد و أنا شديد القلق ... قلت :
" ما بك ؟؟ "
و لو تعلمون ... كم عضضت على أسناني ندما و غضبا من نفسي آنذاك...
لو تعلمون ... كم كرهت نفسي ... 
و تمنيت لو أن زلزالا قد شق الأرض و ابتلعني فورا ...
صغيرتي ... قالت ... بصوت متهدرج و بكلمات متقطعة مبعثرة ... 
و بنبرة يأس و قنوط شديدين ... 
كالنبرة التي يطلقها الجاني
و هو يستشعر حبل المشنقة يلف حول عنقه ... قبل الموت... :
" ألم ... تخبرك ... أمي ... أمك ... بأن لدي ... خوف ... رهبة مرضية ... من الغربة و الغرباء ...؟ 
يمكنك أن تغضب منّي ... تتشاجر معي ... تخاصمني... 
لكن... لا تدعني وحدي... المكان موحش... 
أنا لا أحتمل ... لا تفعل هذا بي يا وليد ... "
إنه حبل الوريد ...
ذاك الذي شعرت به يتقطّع فجأة بخنجر حاد مسنن ...
تألّمت ألما كدت ُ معه أن ألطم خدّيّ و أجدع أنفي ...
و أقتلع عينَيّ ... لولا أن شللا ما قد ألم ّ بعضلاتي و أعاق حركاتي ...
متسمّرا في مكاني ... كالباب الذي أقف جواره ... 
طويلا عريضا جامدا أتأرجح في الهواء لو أن دفعة بسيطة من طرف إصبع ما قد سُدّدت إلي ّ
لمّا لاحظت أروى صمتي و سكوني الغير متناسبين و الحال، نظرت إلي ّ باستغراب ...
أحسست بيدي تمتد باتجاه رغد ... و بأصابعي تنثني ... 
و بشبه كلمة يائسة واهنة تتدحرج من لساني ...
" تعالي ... "
رغد نظرت إلى يدي المشيرة إليها... 
ثم إلى أروى الواقفة جواري ... ثم إلي ّ ... و ترددت ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

هززت رأسي مشجعا إياها ... و أخيرا تقدّمت نحوي ...
تنحّت أروى جانبا فاسحة المجال للصغيرة لدخول الغرفة...
كانت رغد تسير ببطء و تردد وهي محتضنة المصحف الشريف إلى صدرها المرعوب ... 
و رأسها مطأطئ إلى الأرض ...
عندما دخلت الغرفة، أشرت ُ إلها أن تجلس على المقعد المجاور للباب
ذاك الذي نامت فوقه أول ليلة ...
كعصفور جريح ضعيف و مرعوب ... 
جلست صغيرتي على المقعد تجاهد الدموع لئلا تنحدر على خديها الكئيبين ...
" هل أنتِ على ما يرام ؟ "
سألتها و أنا شديد القلق عليها و الغضب من نفسي ... 
لم َ كنت ُ قاسيا على صغيرتي لهذا الحد ؟؟ كيف تركتها دون رعاية ... 
و دون حتى طمأنة وحيدة منذ الأمس ؟؟ كيف استطاع قلبي تحمّل ذلك ؟؟
" رغد صغيرتي أأنت ِ بخير ؟؟ "
عندما رفعت رغد بصرها و نظرت إلي ّ ... قتلتني !
" لا تفعل هذا بي يا وليد ! إن لم تكن تطقني ... فأعدني إلى خالتي... 
و لا تدعني أموت ذعرا وحيدة... أنا لم أجبرك على إحضاري إلى هنا... أنت من أرغمني ..."
صحت ُ بسرعة :
" كلا يا رغد ! ليس الأمر هكذا... أنا... أنا آسف عزيزتي لم أقصد شيئا "
استرسلت رغد :
" أعرف أنني لا أطاق ... لكن أمي كانت تعتني بي جيدا... و تحبّني كثيرا...
و تتحمّلني بصدر رحب... لم أشعر بالذعر و أنا قريبة منها ... 
لم تكن لتسمح للذعر بمداهمتي ...كم كنت آمنة و مرتاحة في حضنها ! "
و غطّت وجهها بالمصحف و جعلت تبكي ...
جثوت ُ بدوري قربها و كدت ُ أبكي لبكائها ...
" يكفي يا رغد ... أرجوك ... سامحيني ... لم أقصد تركك وحيدة ... أنا آسف ... "
أزاحت الصغيرة المصحف عن وجهها و نظرت إلي نظرة ملؤها الذعر ...
ملؤها العتاب ... ملؤها الضعف ... ملؤها الحاجة للأمان ... 
ملؤها سهام ثقبت بؤبؤي عيني ّ و أعمتني عن الرؤية ...
" أريد أمّي ! "
نطقت رغد بهذه الجملة التي جعلت ذراعيّ تخرّان أرضا...
" أريد أمّي ... لا أحد ... سيهتم بي مثلها ! ... الله يعلم ذلك ... 
اسأله أن يعيدها إلي ّ ... أو يأخذني إليها ... "
صحت :
" كفى يا رغد أرجوك "
صاحت :
" أريد أمّي ... ألا تفهم ؟؟ أريد أمّي ... أريد أمّي ... أريد أمّي ... "
لا إراديا مددت يدي ّ فأمسكت بيديها بقوّة و أنا أقول :
" كفى يا رغد ... كفى ! كفى "
انفجرت رغد قائلة بانفعال شديد :
" كأنّك لا تعرف ما حدث لي؟ أنت السبب ! 
بقيتُ أكتم السر في صدري كل هذه السنين ... و يعصف الذعر بقلبي الصغير ... 
و لا أجرؤ على البوح بما حصل أو حتّى تذكّره ... 
و أنتَ بعيد لا تعرف ماذا أصابني و ما حلّ بي! ألا تعرف أنني مريضة يا وليد؟ 
ألا تعرف ذلك؟ ألا تعرف ذلك ؟ "
اعتصرني الألم و قلت متوسلا:
" يكفي يا رغد ... أرجوك توقفي ... لا تزيدي من عذابي كفى ... كفى ... كفى ... "
كنت أستطيع الإحساس بالرجفة تسري بيدي رغد ...
التفت صوب أورى التي كانت قابعة مكانها عند الباب و قلت :
" هل لا أحضرت ِ بعض الماء ؟ "
تأملتنا أروى لبرهة في عجب، ثم امتثلت للطلب ...
كنت لا أزال ممسكا بيدي رغد حينما عادت أروى بقارورة الماء الصغيرة... 
تناولتها منها ... و أخذت المصحف و قرأت ُ بضع آيات ... ثم دفعت بالقارورة نحو رغد :
" اشربي صغيرتي "
بنفس الرجفة تناولت رغد القارورة الصغيرة من يدي و قرّبت عنقها إلى شفتيها ... 
و عدت ُ بأنظاري نحو كتاب الله و واصلت ُ تلاوة الآيات 
و أنا لا أزال جاثيا على الأرض أمام رغد مباشرة ...
كنت أستمع إلى أنفاسها القوية... و التي بدأت تهدأ شيئا فشيئا ...
حتى إذا ما اختفت عن مسمعي رفعت بصري نحو الصغيرة فرأيتها تنظر إلي ّ
" هل أنت ِ أفضل الآن ؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

هزّت رأسها إيجابا ... فتنهّدت ُ بارتياح ... و قبّلت كتاب الله و وضعته جانبا ...
" الحمد لله "
قلتها مبتسما في وجه الصغيرة المذعورة ... فتنهّدت هي بدورها ...
" رغد ... أنا آسف يا صغيرتي ... أرجوك ِ اغفري لي هذه المرّة ... 
و أعدك ... بل أقسم لك برب هذا الكتاب المقدّس ... 
بألا أكررها ثانية ما امتدت بي الحياة ... "
رغد رفعت يدها اعتراضا و قالت :
" لا ... لا داع لأن تقسم على شيء ليس من واجبك القيام به ... 
يجب أن ... تعيش حياتك الطبيعية ... "
و التفتت نحو أروى ثم إلي و أضافت :
" بعيدا عمّن لا يطاقون ... "
قلت مستغربا :
" رغد ؟؟ "
قالت :
" فقط ... أعدني إلى خالتي ... و سوف لن ... أزعجك بعد ذلك مطلقا ! "
استثارتني جملتها هذه و كدت ُ أثور ... إلا أنني تمالكت نفسي ...
فهي ليست باللحظة المناسبة على الإطلاق ...
قلت :
" اهدئي أنت الآن فقط ... و لا تفكّري في أي شيء ... "
نظرت إلي الآن برجاء و قالت :
" لا تتركني وحيدة يا وليد ... أرجوك "
قلت بسرعة :
" ثقي بأنني لن أكررها ... أنا معك صغيرتي فاطمئني "
ربّما الموقف كان غريبا ... ربما يحق لأروى نظرات الاستنكار التي رمقتني بها في صمت ...
لكن ... كيف كنتم تنتظرون منّي أن أتصرّف 
و أنا أرى صغيرتي تصاب بنوبة ذعر ... بهذا الشكل ؟
إنني لا أعرف كم من الوقت ظلّت واقفة خلف الباب ... ترتجف في خوف ... 
إلى أن فتحته أروى و اكتشفت وجودها ...
إن لم أكن لأقدّم مجرّد الشعور بالأمان لهذه اليتيمة المذعورة ... 
في هذا البيت الموحش المليء بالذكريات المؤلمة ... 
إن لم أستطع تقديم الأمان على الأقل ...
فما الجدوى من وجودي حيا على وجه الأرض ؟؟
و كطفلة صغيرة ... أعدت ُ صغيرتي إلى سريرها 
و بقيت جالسا بالقرب منها أتلو المزيد من كلام الله ... حتى نامت...
تركت ُ باب غرفتها نصف مغلق و عدت ُ إلى غرفتي و تهالكت ُ على السرير ... 
كانت أروى آنذاك جالسة على ذات المقعد المجاور للباب ... 
و حينما رأتني أمدد أطرافي الأربعة نحو زوايا السرير بتأوّه أقبلت نحوي ...
" وليد "
كنت التفت إليها فرأت التعب ينبع من مقلتي ...
" إذن ... فهي مريضة بالفعل ... كما توقّعت ! "
أغمضت ُ عيني متألما لهذه الحقيقة ...
قالت أروى :
" لقد ... لاحظت ُ عليها بعض التصرفات الغريبة في المزرعة ! 
سبق و أن أخبرتك بذلك يا وليد ! لكنك لم تعلمني بأنها مريضة بالفعل "
قلت :
" لديها نوع من الرهبة... تنتابها حالات من الذعر إذا شعرت بالوحدة و الغربة ...
إنه مرض أصابها منذ الطفولة... لكني لم أعلم به إلا العام الماضي"
" يؤسفني ذلك يا وليد "
نظرت إلى عيني أروى فوجدت ُ فيهما الكثير من العطف و التعاطف ...
فبادلتها بنظرة ملؤها الرجاء و الأمل :
" أروى ... أرجوك ِ ... أوقفي دائرة الخلاف بينكما عن الاتساع "
لم تجب أروى مباشرة ... ثم قالت :
" أنا لا أتعمّد فعل شيء لكنها ... إنها ... "
قاطعتها قائلا :
" إنها وحيدة بيننا يا أروى ... أرجوك اكسبي صداقتها "
و أيضا صمتت برهة و كأنها تفكّر في أمر عالق بذهنها ثم قالت :
" ألا ترى ... أن عودتها إلى خالتها ستريحها يا وليد ؟ "
قلت بسرعة حدّة :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" كلا "
" لكن "
قاطعتها قائلا :
" لأريحها سأفعل أي شيء آخر ... عدا عن إبعادها عن رعايتي "
" وليد ! "
تنهّدت و قلت :
" تصبحين على خير يا أروى ... أريد أن أنام "
انسحبت أروى من الغرفة و عند الباب وقفت لإطفاء المصباح
و لما همّت بإغلاق الباب من بعدها قلت :
" اتركيه مفتوحا ... "
فلا أريد لصغيرتي أن تأتيني أي ساعة محتاجة للأمان ... ثم تجد بابي مغلقا دونها ....
في صباح اليوم التالي وجدت صغيرتي مستيقظة
و بادية على وجهها الصغير أمارات التعب ...
" هل نمت جيدا ؟ "
سألتها فهزت رأسها سلبا ...
أخبرتها بعد ذلك بأنني ذاهب إلى مكتب المحامي و للعجب ... قالت :
" خذني معك "
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
و من أجل عيني رغد كان علي أنا و أمي كذلك الذهاب مع وليد حيثما ذهب !
شعرت بالحماقة ... و لكنني لم استطع إلا مجاراة هذه الصغيرة المدللة ...
في البداية ذهبنا إلى مكتب المحامي أبي سيف الذي سار بسيارته إلى جوارنا ... 
ثم إلى مكتبين آخرين ... كان وليد يبقينا في السيارة و يرافق المحامي 
ثم يعود إلينا و يذكر المكان التالي و ينطلق نحوه !
في وقت انتظارنا كنا أنا و أمي نتبادل الأحاديث
بينما رغد لائذة بالصمت المغدق ! لم أتعمّد مخاطبته
ا فأنا لم أنس بعد كيف رمت بالهاتف صوب وجهي و لا كيف طردتني من غرفتها ذاك الصباح ... 
إلا إنني أشعر الآن بشفقة عليها لا أدرك ما مصدرها !
عاد و ليد و قال :
" سنذهب إلى مكتب إدارة المصنع الآن !
قد يطول مكوثنا هناك ... أأعيدكن إلى البيت ؟ "
و استدار إلى الوراء موجها نظراته و كذا سؤاله إلى رغد !
رغد قالت :
" سنبقى معك "
لا أدري أي متعة تجدها هذه الفتاة في البقاء حبيسة السيارة في انتظار عودة وليد ! 
وددت أن أعترض إلا أن مبادرة وليد بتشغيل السيارة
و من ثم اللحاق بسيارة المحامي جعلتني ألتزم الصمت ...
حين وصلنا إلى المكان المنشود أصابتني الدهشة !
كان مبنى كبيرا مؤلف من عدّة طوابق ... حديث الطراز و يبدو فاخرا !
قال وليد و هو يركن السيارة في أحد المواقف و يبتسم :
" هنا إدارة مصنعك ِ يا أروى ! هذا المبنى كلّه ملكك ! "
دهشت، و ابتسمت في آن واحد ... و راودتني رغبة في إلقاء نظرة شاملة
قلت – و أنا أمد يدي إلى مقبض باب السيارة و افتحه - :
" سألقي نظرة "
و خارج السيارة وقفت أنا و تبعني وليد و جعلت أتأمل المبنى الضخم 
الذي يفترض أن يكون ملكي !
قلت :
" كل هذا ... لي !؟ "
ابتسم وليد و قال :
" هذا لا شيء ! حين ترين المصنع ستفاجئين ! ... هنيئا لك ! "
شعرت ببهجة كبيرة اجتاحت قلبي ... قلت :
" أتمنى أن أراه من الداخل ! "
فكر وليد قليلا و تردد فقلت :
" ألستُ أنا المالكة ؟ ألا يمكنني إلقاء نظرة سريعة على ممتلكاتي ؟ 
أرجوك وليد ! "
ابتسم وليد و قال :
" لا أعرف إن كان هناك سيدات في الداخل... !
لم يسبق لي الدخول و لكن ... لا بأس إن كانت هذه رغبتك ! "
فرحت كثيرا و أمسكت بيد خطيبي في امتنان ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ما الذي سيجعلني أشعر بسعادة أكثر من هذه ؟؟
لدي خطيب رائع يقف إلى جواري ... و أمامي مبنى ضخم هو ملكي و جزء من ثروتي ...
لا شك أنني هذه اللحظة أسعد الناس
الحمد لله
وليد أشار على أمي و رغد أن تنزلا ... ثم لحقنا نحن الأربعة بالمحامي
و وجدنا في استقبالنا أناس آخرون، رافقونا داخل المبنى إلى المكان المنشود !
و المكان المنشود كان المكتب الرئيسي للمبنى ... مكتب المدير !
ما إن دخلنا حتى وجدنا أناس آخرون في استقبالنا ... 
أظنهم دهشوا لدى رؤيتنا نحن الثلاث – أنا و أمي و رغد –
نسير خلف الموكب ! لكن ذلك لم يمنعهم من الترحيب بنا عامة ...
دُعينا للجلوس في مكان جانبي ... بعيدا عن الآخرين ...
فيما كنّا نعبر الغرفة شاقات طريقنا نحو المقاعد
كانت عيناي لا تتوقفان عن التجول و النظر إلى كل ما حولي ... في دهشة و إعجاب !
كم كان مكتبا فخما و راقيا ! كل أثاثه يشير إلى مدى البذخ الذي كان عمّي رحمه الله يعيش فيه !
استقرّت عيناي أخيرا على الحائط خلف المكتب مباشرة ...
هناك عُلقت صورتان كبيرتان جدا لرجل كهل و شاب صغير...
في إطارين أسودين !
إنهما عمّي و ابنه الراحلان، رحمهما الله !
توقّفت برهة أتأمّل الصورتين ... لهذين الشخصين اللذين ما عرفتهما يوما في حياتي ... 
و ها هي ثروتهما الضخمة تصبح فجأة بين يدي !
" سبحان الله ... أتصدّق يا وليد ؟ "
قلت ذلك و التفت إلى وليد متوقعة منه أن يكرر التسبيح ... 
و يمنحني ابتسامة عذبة و مطمئنة من شفتيه ... لكن ... 
لم يبد على وليد أنه سمع شيئا مما قلت ...
وليد كان يحدّق تجاه الصورتين بحدّة و تعبيرات وجهه غاضبة و مكفهرّة
عجبا ! لماذا ينظر وليد إلى هاتين الصورتين بهذا الشكل ؟؟
" وليد ...؟؟ "
رمقني وليد بنظرة غريبة و مخيفة ... و عاد يدقق النظر تجاه الصورتين
أليس هذا غريبا ؟؟
انتظروا... هذا لا شيء أمام ما حصل بعد ذلك !
" عمّار !! "
تصوروا ممن خرجت هذه الكلمة أشبه بالصيحة المباغتة ؟؟
من رغد !
التفت إلى رغد لأتأكد من أن أذني لم تكن تتخيل ...
فرأيت رغد تحدّق هي الأخرى تجاه الصورتين و قد علا وجهها الذعر !
و الآن ماذا ؟؟
رغد تلتفت إلى وليد بسرعة ... ثم إلى الصورة ... 
و تشير بإصبعها نحو صورة عمّار ابن عمّي ... و تعود للهتاف :
" عمّار !! "
ثم تلتفت إلى وليد و تقول بذعر :
" إنه هو ! أليس كذلك ؟ هو ... هو "
وليد يحدّق برغد الآن ... و مزيج من الغضب و التوتر و القلق
و تعبيرات أخرى أجهل تفسيرها بادية على وجهه جاعلة منه جمرة ملتهبة !
رغد ألقت علي نظرة سريعة ، ثم على الصورتين 
ثم على وليد الذي كان لا يزال يحدّق بها ... و هتفت :
" وليد ! "
وليد اقترب من رغد و قال :
" أجل ... إنهما عم أروى و ابنه "
بدا الذهول الفظيع على وجه رغد ... و كأنها اكتشفت أمرا خطيرا لم تكن تعرفه !
أما الذهول الذي على وجهي أنا هو لأنني لم أكتشف بعد ماذا يدور من حولي ؟!
رغد أمسكت بذراع وليد و هتفت :
" أخرجني من هنا ! "
تحوّلت نظرات وليد إلى القلق و الخوف الفاضحين و فتح فمه
و لكن ما خرج منه كان النفَس خال ٍ من أي كلام !
" أخرجني من هنا بسرعة ... أخرجني فورا "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قالت ذلك رغد و ضعت يدها الأخرى على صدغيها كمن يعاني من صداع شديد... !
" رغد "
ناداها وليد بصوت حنون قلق فلما رفعت بصرها إليه ... 
مالت بنظراتها نحو الحائط فأغمضت عينيها بسرعة و أخفتهما خلف يدها و صاحت :
" أرجوك.. "
من فوره وليد حثّها على السير متراجعين نحو الباب ... 
و كانت لا تزال متشبثة بذراعه ... و خاطبنا قائلا :
" هيا بنا "
أنا و أمي و لأننا لم نفهم أي شيء ... تبادلنا النظرات المستغربة المذهولة...
و لحقنا بوليد و رغد على عجل ... وسط أنظار الاستغراب من الأشخاص الآخرين !
إن في الأمر سر ما !
ما عساه يكون ؟؟؟
~~~~~~~~~~~~
رغد بين يدي منهارة و مرتبكة...
و أنا مذهول و مأخوذ بالدهشة ...
إن من رؤية وجه عمار الخسيس يبتسم تلك الابتسامة الحقيرة ... 
و التي تستفز حتى أتفه ذرات النفور في جسدي ... 
أو من تأثّر رغد بالصورة ... و الذعر الذي علاها ... 
و الذي يؤكد أنها لا تزال تذكر وجه عمّار ... بعد كل تلك السنين
و كيف لوجه مجرم كهذا أن يُنسى ؟؟
طفلتي الصغيرة لا تزال تحتفظ في ذكرياتها بصورة للشاب الحقير
الذي تجرأ على اختطافها ذات يوم ...
ذلك اليوم الذي غير مجرى حياتي ... و حياتها كذلك ...
فتحت باب السيارة الأمامي الأيمن و جعلتها تدخل و تجلس عليه ...
و جلست من ثم إلى جوارها ... كانت لا تزال في نوبة المفاجأة و النفور ...
وصلني صوت أروى – و التي جلست خلفي – تقول :
" ماذا هناك ؟؟ "
لم أجب
" وليد ما الأمر ؟ "
قلت بغضب :
" الزمي الصمت يا أروى رجاء ً "
قالت ليندا :
" أخبرانا ما الخطب "
قلت:
" الصمت رجاء "
و أدرت مفتاح السيارة في ذات اللحظة التي ظهر فيها أبو سيف و هو يقول :
" ما المشكلة ؟ "
أخرجت رأسي عبر النافذة و أجبته :
" لنؤجل الأمر للغد "
و انطلقت بالسيارة عائدا إلى المنزل ...
كنت أرى رغد و هي تضع يدها على صدغيها و يعبّر وجهها عن الألم بين الفينة و الأخرى ...
فأدرك أنها الذكريات تعود إلى رأسها و تعصرها ألما... 
فأدوس على مكابح السيارة غيظا ...
عندما وصلنا إلى المنزل أوت رغد إلى غرفتها مباشرة ... 
هممت باللحاق بها فاستوقفني سؤال أروى :
" ماذا هناك يا وليد ؟ هل لا شرحت لي ؟ "
قلت بسرعة :
" فيما بعد "
و تابعت طريقي إلى غرفة رغد ...
كان الباب مغلقا، طرقته و ناديت رغد فأجابت :
" نعم ؟ "
و كان صوتها متحشرجا مخنوقا ...
قلت :
" أيمكنني الدخول ؟ "
أجابت :
" ماذا تريد ؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت :
" أن نتحدّث قليلا "
" دعني و شأني "
آلمني ردها هذا فعدت أقول :
" أريد أن أحدثك يا رغد ... أيكنني الدخول ؟ "
و لم تجب
عدت أسأل :
" أأستطيع أن أدخل يا رغد ؟ أرجوك ؟ "
و لكنها أيضا لم تجب ...
أرجوك يا رغد لا تزيدي عذابا فوق عذابي ...
أخذت أطرق الباب و أناديها حتى قالت أخيرا
" دعني بمفردي يا وليد "
استدرت ُ للخلف في يأس ... فوجدت أروى تراقبني عن بعد ... 
و لابد أن عشرات الأسئلة تدور في رأسها ... 
كما تدور عشرات بل مئات الذكريات المريرة في رأسي
و تفقده أي قدرة على التفكير السليم ...
استدرت ُ نحو الباب مجددا و قلت مخاطبا رغد :
" لا لن أدعك بمفردك يا رغد ! سأدخل "
و حرّكت مقبض الباب ببطء ... و دفعت الباب قليلا للأمام ...
قلت :
" سأدخل رغد ! "
و لما لم تجب ... واصلت فتح الباب ببطء ...
و سمحت لصريره أن يتذبذب في أذني ّ طويلا ...
على سريرها كانت صغيرتي تجلس و عيناها موجهتان نحوي ...
تقدمت خطى نحوها و أنا أقول :
" أيمكنني أن أدخل ؟ "
و أعرف أنني في الداخل و أنني سأدخل من كل بد !
قلت :
" أنا آسف ! "
طأطأت رغد رأسها هاربة من نظراتي...
اقتربت منها أكثر و أكثر و قلت :
" أأنت ِ بخير ؟ "
و استطعت أن أرى دمعة تهوي من عينها لتبلل يديها المضمومتين فوق ركبتيها ...
اقتربت أكثر و أكثر حتى صرب جوارها مباشرة ... 
و قلت بصوت حنون أجش :
" لم أجد داعيا يدفعني لأن ... أخبرك ... بأن أروى هي ابنة عم عمّار....
و أن الثروة التي حصلت عليها كانت ... لعمّار و أبيه "
رغد رفعت نظرها إلي و صرخت :
" لا تذكر اسمه أمامي "
جفلت ... أخذني الذهول ... و ابتلعت لساني ... 
رغد رمقتني بنظرة عميقة غصت في جوفها فغرقت ... 
و لاطمتني أمواج الأفكار و الهواجس ... و لم أدر ِ أين كنت و متى كنت ...
و على أية حال قد كنت ...
تعود للإمساك برأسها كمن يحاول جاهدا منع الذكريات من الظهور فيه ...
تتلاعب بي الأفكار و التخيلات حتّى تثير جنوني...
ماذا حصل؟ ماذا لم يحصل؟
أجيبيني يا رغد ...؟؟
و لم تزد حيرتي إلا حيرة ...
بعد صمت قصير طويل في آن معا ...
قلت :
" حسنا يا رغد...
بعد دخولي إلى السجن، تعرّفت إلى نديم، والد أروى رحمه الله... 
و قد ساعدني كثيرا و أحببته محبة خالصة في الله..
و قبل موته أوصاني بعائلته خيرا... و لم يكن يعرف ... أنني ... "
و لم أكمل، استدرت للخلف لأتأكد من أن أروى على مبعدة و لا تسمعنا... 
ثم اقتربت من رغد أكثر و أضفت ُ هامسا :
" أنني أنا من قتل ... ذلك الوغد "
بدا التفهم على تعبيرات وجه رغد فقلت ُ مترددا 
و مخفضا صوتي حد الهمس بل حد السكون :
" وهذا... ما لا تعرفه أروى أيضا "
و تنهّدت بمرارة و حيرة و أضفت :
" و ما أخشى عواقبه ... "

شعرتُ بشيء يسيطر على فكري فجأة... 
تبدلت تعبيرات وجهي إلى الجدية و الحزم...
و تطايرت سهام شريرة من عيني... و شعرت بشياطين رأسي تتعارك في داخله...
كانت رغد تراقبني بقلق و حيرة...
و بالتأكيد سمعتني و أنا أعض على أسناني فيما أضيّق فتحتي عيني 
و أشد على قبضتي بإصرار و أقول :
" و الآن ... أصبحت ثروة ذلك الحقير ... بين يدي ... "

---------------------------

نهايه الحلقه الـ37
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ38

----------


## علي حق

الله يعطيك العافية أخوي ساقي العطاشا على القصة الأكثر من الرائعة

والنقل الموفق...

وتسلم ايدينك

ويللا ننتظر تكملة القصة على أحرررررر من الجمرررررررر

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

شكرا لتواجد

الحلقة الثامنة و الثلاثون
~ الوصي المتسلط ~

وجهت ْ إلي ّ سؤالا مباشرا و لكنني تهربت ُ منه 
ثم وعدت ُ أروى بأن أخبرها بالأمر فيما بعد...
و رغم الحيرة ِ و الشكِ اللذين طغيا عليها طيلة الفترة التالية
لم تصر على معرفة ما علاقة رغد بعمّار...
في صبيحة اليوم التالي عدت إلى مكتب إدارة المصنع الرئيسي... 
لإتمام المهام المتبقية دون مرافقة من أحد...
يومها وقفت أتأمل صورتـَي عاطف و عمّار قليلا ...
و ابتسمتُ ابتسامة النصر...
ها هي يا عمار ثروتك الضخمة... تصبح بين يدي... 
و المصنع الذي كنت تتباهى به و تطلب منّي العمل فيه ساخرا... أصبحت ُ أنا سيّده...
يا للأقدار...
بعدها أمرت بنزع الصورتين و علّقت عوضا عنهما لوحات ٍ لمناظر طبيعية...
و أخذت أتصرّف و كأنني سيّد المكان و مالكه..
و من الخزانة الرئيسية للأموال المتداولة، و ما أكثرها
أخذت ُ مبلغا كبيرا كنا أنا و أروى قد اتفقنا على سحبه لتغطية بعض المصاريف...
أما عن أوّل شيء خطر ببالي آنذاك
فهو إعادة المبلغ الذي استلفته من صديقي سيف قبل عام...
و انطلاقا من هذا اليوم بدأت أتصرف في النقود بتصريح من أروى 
و أدون و أراجع الحسابات و احتفظ بسجلات المصاريف و أطلعها عليها...
كان لا يزال أمامي وقت طويل حتى أتمكّن من وظيفتي الجديدة 
و رتّبت الأمور بحيث يظل المصنع تحت إدارة المشرف العام ذاته– السيد أسامة-
إلى أن أستلم المنصب بعد بضعة أسابيع...
و السيد أسامة بشهادة من سيف و والده و المحامي يونس المنذر
هو رجل أمين نزيه الذمّة... و كان هو الساعي وراء تسليم الثروة للوريثة الوحيدة...
كانت خطّتنا تقتضي العودة بأهلي إلى المزرعة أولا...
أما فكرة أروى فكانت الزواج ثانيا!
أما عن نفسي فأنا أريد تأجيل هذا الأمر... حتى إشعار آخر...
عندما عدت ُ إلى المنزل وقت الزوال... و دخلت من ثم إلى غرفة نومي، دهشت !
لقد كانت نظيفة و مرتبة و منظمة تماما كما كانت أيام الصبا... 
حين غادرتها ذاهبا إلى السجن...
نظرت من حولي مبتهجا... ثم سمعت صوت أروى مقبلا من ناحية الباب:
" هل أعجبتك ؟ "
التفت ُ إليها فإذا بي أراها مبتسمة مسرورة بما أنجزت...
قلت :
" عظيم ! لكن لابد أنّك أجهدت ِ نفسك كثيرا لإزالة أكوام الغبار ! "
" ساعدتني أمّي و لم تكن مهمّة صعبة ! "
أعدت النظر من حولي مسرورا... كل شيء يبدو نظيفا و منظما... 
بدأت أشم رائحة الماضي... و استعيد الذكريات...
هذا سريري الوثير... و هذا مكتبي القديم... و هذه مكتبتي الكبيرة...
و هذه كتبي الدراسية و الثقافية ...
مرصوصة إلى جانب بعضها البعض بكل شموخ... 
و كأن تسع سنين و أكثر لم تمض ِ على هجرها و إهمالها... 
ها هي تقف في أرففها معززة مكرمة من جديد !
فجأة... انتبهت ُ إلى شيء مهم...
اقتربت من المكتبة و وزعت نظراتي على جميع أجزائها ... 
ثم التفت إلى أروى و سألت بقلق :
" أين الصندوق ؟ "
نظرت إلى أروى بعدم فهم :
" أي صندوق ؟؟ "
قلت موضحا :
" صندوق الأماني ... اسطوانة ورقية مغطاة بالطوابع... كانت هنا "
و أشرت إلى الموضع الذي كنت قد تركته فيه ليلة أن أبت رغد فتحه...
بدا على أروى الفهم فقالت :
" تقصد ذاك الشيء المجعّد البالي ؟ "
" نعم . أين هو ؟؟ "
كانت أروى تنظر إلي باستغراب ثم قالت :
" رميتـُه ! "
دهشت... هتفت بانفعال :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" رميتـِه !! "
" نعم...ظننته قمامة و ... ... "
~~~~~~~
لم أتم جملتي ... إذ أن وليد هتف غاضبا :
" أي قمامة ؟ لم فعلت ِ ذلك ؟؟ "
ثم خرج من الغرفة باحثا عنه و استخرجه من سلة المهملات !
بدا الموقف سخيفا لكنه أثار فضولي و دهشتي... سألته مستغربة :
" لم تحتفظ بشيء كهذا ؟؟ "
أجاب بحنق :
" إياك و لمسه ثانية يا أروى... "
و لما رأى منّي نظرات الاستنكار عاد يقول بحدّة :
" إياك ... أتفهمين ؟ "
حقيقة أنا لم أفهم شيئا... 
لكن فضولي قد تفاقم خصوصا و أنا أراه ينفعل بهذا الشكل... 
ثم يعيد ذلك الشيء المجعد تماما إلى المكان الذي كان فيه !
استغرب ... ما أهمية علبة ورقية مجعدة مغطاة بطوابع طفولية قديمة ... 
لرجل في الثامنة و العشرين من عمره... 
على وشك إدارة أكبر مصنع في هذه المنطقة ؟؟
لابد أن أعرف...
في وقت لاحق، تسللت إلى غرفة وليد خلسة و تناولت تلك العلبة... و تأملتها...
اكتشفت وجود هذه الجملة مكتوبة عليها : ( صندوق الأماني ) ... 
و اكتشفت أنها تحوي فتحة صغيرة في أحد طرفيها و بأن في داخلها أوراق ما!
تملكني الفضول الشديد لفتح العلبة و معرفة محتواها... و ليتني فعلت!
تذكرت تحذير وليد و احتراما و طاعة لأوامره...
تراجعت في آخر لحظة و أعدت العلبة إلى مكانها...
لكن... ألا يتملككم الفضول مثلي لمعرفة... قصّة هذه العلبة ؟؟
و لو علمت قصّتها الآن... لتغيرت أمور كثيرة لم أدركها... إلا بعد زمن طويل...
~~~~~~~~~~
" متى ستتزوج ؟ "
سألني صديقي سيف هذا السؤال بعد تناولنا العشاء في منزله...
كان قد دعانا جميعا هو و زوجته للعشاء معهما تلك الليلة
كنت أداعب ابنه الصغير – فادي - بين يدي... و أشعر ببهجة لا توصف!
ما أجمل الأطفال و ما أمتع اللهو معهم ...!
أضاف معقبا :
" و نفرح بأطفالك يا وليد ؟؟ "
ابتسمت ابتسامة واهية... و أنا أرى الفكرة أشبه بالحلم البعيد...
قلت :
" لا يزال الوقت مبكرا ! "
استنكر سيف و قال :
" خير البر عاجله يا رجل... ها قد مضت فترة لا بأس بها على... "
و غض بصره و أضاف بصوت خافت :
" وفاة والديك... رحمهما الله "
انتفضت... و كأنني أسمع نبأ وفاة والدي ّ للمرة الأولى... 
و نظرت إلى سيف الذي عاد ببصره إلي... تكسوني علامات الحزن المرير...
تنهّدت تنهيدة عميقة... فالذكرى التي لا يمكن أن تمحى...
لا تزال تثير في صدري آلاما قاتلة...
الصوت المبهم البريء الذي انطلق من حنجرة الطفل الصغير بين يدي
كان هو ما جعلني أبعثر الذكرى الماضية و أعود للحاضر
" لم يئن الأوان بعد يا سيف... 
يجب أن أرتب أوضاعي و أوضاع عملي الجديد و حياتي الجديدة... و أوضاع أروى... و رغد "
التزم سيف الصمت لكني كنت أرى التساؤل يكاد ينسكب من عينيه...
قلت :
" تعرف... أصبحت المسؤولية الملقاة على عاتقي... كبيرة ... "
قال :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" ماذا عن شقيقك ؟ "
أجبت ببعض الأسى:
" لا يزال يقيم في الشمال ... و بعد موت والدي ّ و انفصاله عن رغد...
أصبحت هي ضمن مسؤولياتي... أما هو... فقد طلب منّي ألا آتي بها لزيارته ثانية..."
و استطرت ُ :
" و أنا... لا يمكن أن أتزوّج و رغد الصغيرة... تحت وصايتي "
ثم مسحت على رأس الصغير و ابتسمت بعذوبة و قلت و كأني أسر إليه:
" و حينما تكبر و تصبح امرأة... سوف أتزوّجها ! "
علت الدهشة وجه سيف و قال فاغرا فاه :
" ماذا ؟؟!! "
ضحكت ضحكة خفيفة و أنا أضم فادي إلى صدري و أقول بمرح :
" إنها قدري يا سيف ! و مهما ابتعدت ستعود إلي ! "
لم يعلّق سيف و لكنّه ظل في حيرة من أمري... 
و أنا واثق من أن عشرات الأسئلة المبهمة كانت تدور في رأسه آنذاك...
و ربما تدور في رؤوسكم أنتم أيضا !
أما أنا فسأستمر في مداعبة الطفل الرائع... 
و أتمنّى من الله أن يرزقني طفلا مثله ذات يوم !
سددت لصديقي الديون التي لحقت بي منذ خروجي من السجن... 
و شكرته كثيرا على الدعوة الممتعة و ودّعته على أمل اللقاء به
بعد عودتي من المزرعة ذات يوم...
استعنا بالله و انطلقنا باسمه متوكلين عليه عائدين إلى المزرعة...
و كان مشوار العودة أكثر ابتهاجا و مرحا و راحة من مشوار الحضور... 
بالطبع... فقد أنجزنا بحمد الله كل شيء و حملنا معنا جزء ً قيما من النقود...
كان في رؤوسنا خطط كثيرة و أفكار عدّة و قطعنا الطريق و نحن نتداولها
أعني بالرؤوس رأسي و رأس أروى و الخالة
أما رأس الصغيرة الجالسة خلفي في صمت مغدق
فالله وحده الأعلم أي أفكار و خطط كانت تدور فيه !
دعوني أخبركم بأن رغد و أروى لا تزالان متخاصمتين
منذ رمت الأولى الثانية بهاتفي المحمول ذلك اليوم... 
و لم تزد حقيقة ُ علاقة أروى بعمّار... رغد َ إلا نفورا منها...
و يبدو أن وضع الخصام ناسبهما جدا و أراحهما من التصادم
و أراح رأسي أنا بالتالي من الصداع !
لكن إلى متى ...؟؟
كما و إن رغد على ما بدا منها قد تنازلت عن جزء من دلالها 
و أحسنت التصرّف طوال رحلة العودة...
ألا يريبكم تصرفها هذا ؟؟
بقيت هادئة لأنها كانت مطمئنة إلى أنني سأعيدها إلى خالتها... 
كما وعدتها... و كما نصحتني خالتي ليندا... من أجلها هي...
كانت الأمور تسير بشكل هادئ جدا... و السعادة تغمر قلب أروى...
أما أنا فبالرغم من سعادتي شعرت بقلق قهري...
فالأقدار علّمتني ألا أفرط في الفرح بما بين يدي... خشية مصائب المستقبل...
" دعنا نقيم حفلة كبيرة فور وصولنا يا وليد... أريد أن يشاركني الجميع فرحتي هذه "
" زادك الله فرحا و نعيما بنيّتي "
ثم أضافت :
" و بلّغني رؤية أبنائك قريبا يا رب "
أروى طأطأت رأسها ببعض الخجل ثم قالت :
" قولي لوليد ! فهو من يؤجل الأمر ! "
كنت ُ أراقب الشارع... و لم أعلّق ... فقالت الخالة ليندا :
" خيرا تفعلان إن تتزوجا مباشرة يا عزيزي... خير البر عاجله يا وليد.. 
دعنا نتم الفرحة و نحتفل بالزواج ! "
تضايقت من حديثها.. فموعد زواجي مؤجل إلى أجل غير مسمى... 
كما و إن ذكرى وفاة والدي ّ لم تخمد نارها بعد...
قلت ُ مجاريا :
" سأفكر في الأمر لاحقا "
لماذا يلح علي الجميع بالزواج !؟؟
ألا يوجد رجل خاطب غيري في هذه البلاد ؟؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و ظل الحديث عن زواجنا أنا و أروى المسيطر على الأجواء لفترة من الزمن... 
أما رغد الصامتة، فكلّما ألقيت عليها نظرة رأيتها تسبح في بحر من الشرود ...
لقينا بعض العقبات في طريقنا خصوصا مع الشرطة... 
و كان التفتيش مشددا جدا على بعض الطرق و المداخل...
و الوضع الأمني في تدهور مضطرد.. 
و كثيرا ما تحظر الرحلات إلى و من بعض المدن، جوا أو برا...
و أخيرا... وصلنا إلى المدينة الصناعية المدمّرة...
و أخيرا بدأ وجه رغد يتهلل و الابتسامة ترتسم على شفتيها... و
إن اقترنت بوجوم عام للمرأى المحزن...
تعمّدت أن أسلك طريقا بعيدا عن بيتنا المحروق
خشية أن تقفز الذكريات المؤلمة من جديد إلى قلبينا فتدميهما...
عندما وصلت إلى بيت أبي حسام، أوقفت السيارة و بقيت ساكنا لبعض الوقت...
استدرت إلى رغد فوجدتها تنظر إلي ربما بنفاذ صبر...
قالت:
" هل أنزل ؟ "
قلت :
" تفضلي... "
و سرعان ما خرجت من السيارة و اتجهت إلى بوابة المنزل تقرع الجرس...
" كم سنبقى ؟ "
التفت إلى أروى التي طرحت السؤال و قلت :
" بعض الوقت... نلقي التحية و نسأل عن الأخبار "
قالت :
" أرجوك وليد لا تطل المكوث... نحن متعبون و نريد الوصول إلى المزرعة و النوم... "
كان الوقت آنذاك أوّل الليل و لا يزال أمامنا مشوار طويل حتى نصل إلى المزرعة...
عندما خرجنا من السيارة كانت البوابة قد فتحت و ظهر منها أبو حسام و ابنه مرحبـَين...
و رغم ذلك لم تخل ُ نظراتهما إلي ّ من الريبة و الاتهام... 
و لابد أنكم تذكرون الطريقة التي غادرنا بها هذا المنزل قبل ذهابنا إلى لمدينة الساحلية...
اعتذرنا عن دعوة العشاء التي ألحت علينا عائلة أبي حسام لقبولها...
متحججين بطول السفر...
رغد بدت مرتاحة و سعيدة بلقاء أهلها كثيرا... 
منذ الطفولة و هي تحب خالتها و عائلتها و كانت ستربى في حضنها
لولا أن الظروف المادية و العائلية لم تكن تسمح آنذاك...
و أخيرا حانت لحظة الفراق...
كنت أدرك... أنني لم أكن لأتحمّل ذلك و لكنني أردت أن أحقق لرغد رغبتها و أنجز وعدي ... 
بتركها مع خالتها لبضعة أيام...
قبيل انصرافي طلبت منها مرافقتي لجلب أغراضها من السيارة 
و كان قصدي أن أتحدّث معها منفردين...
حملت ُ حقيبتـَي سفرها الصغيرتين إلى داخل السور الخارجي لحديقة المنزل و
وضعتهما على مقربة و توقفت ... و التفت إلى رغد...
كانت تسير إلى جواري... تسبقني بخطوتين أو ثلاث... حاملة ً كيسا...
ناديتها :
" رغد "
التفتت نحوي و توقفت عن السير...
ترددت ُ قليلا ثم قلت:
" رغد.. تعلمين أنه... أنني ... ما كنت ُ لأتركك لولا إلحاحك الشديد بالبقاء هنا 
و لو تـُرك الأمر لي ... لأخذتك و عدنا جميعا إلى المزرعة... "
رغد نظرت إلى الأرض...
قلت متعلقا بأمل أخير :
" هل هذه رغبتك فعلا يا رغد ؟؟ "
و هزت رأسها إيجابا... لم يكن باستطاعتي إلا أن أنفّذ هذه الرغبة من أجلها هي...
قلت :
" حسنا... لكن... في أي لحظة تبدلين فيها رأيك و مهما كان أعلميني فورا..."
نظرت إلي نظرة شبه مشككة فقلت :
" و سآتي لأخذك في الحال... أتعدين بذلك ؟ "
كأنها ترددت لكنها أخيرا قالت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" سأفعل "
قلت مؤكدا :
" اتصلي بي في أي وقت... و متى ما احتجت ِ لأي شيء... 
سأترك هاتفي المحمول مفتوحا على مدار الساعة... 
لا تترددي لحظة ... أتعدين بذلك يا رغد ؟؟ "
ارتسمت علامة غريبة المعنى على وجهها ... أهي ابتسامة ؟
أم هو حزن؟ ... أهو رضا ... أم غضب ؟؟ أهي راحة أم ندم ؟؟ لست أدري...
" عديني يا رغد ؟ "
" أعدك... "
شعرت بالطمأنينة لوعدها... ثم قلت :
" سأجلب شيئا... انتظري... "
و حثثت الخطى خارجا إلى السيارة
حيث استخرجت ظرفا يحوي أوراقا مالية كنت قد أعددته من أجل رغد...
عدت إليها فوجدتها لا تزال عند نفس الموضع و على نفس الوضع...
اقتربت ُ منها و مددت ُ إليها بالظرف قائلا:
" احتفظي بهذا لك "
سألتني :
" ما هذا ؟ "
" إنها بعض النقود... انفقي منها كيفما شئت ِ و إذا ما نفذت فابلغيني "
رغد طأطأت برأسها و نظراتها ربما حرجا ...
فهي المرة الأولى التي أقدّم فيها إليها ظرفا ماليا...
" تفضلي يا رغد "
و لكنها لم تبادر بأخذه !
قلت مازحا :
" هيا صغيرتي ! لا يجب أن تشعر الفتاة بالخجل من أبيها ! "
هنا نظرت إلي رغد بسرعة و المزيج المرتسم على وجهها حاو ٍ 
على الدهشة و الضحك و الاستنكار معا !
تشجّعتْ و مدّتْ يدها أخيرا و أخذت الظرف !
ابتسمت ُ مشجعا و قلت :
" اتصلي بي إذا احتجت ِ المزيد ... 
و لا تنتظري شيئا من الآخرين أو تعتمدي عليهم ... أتعدين بذلك يا رغد ؟ "
هزّت رأسها إيجابا ...
و وضعت الظرف داخل الكيس... و استدارت متابعة طريقها نحو المنزل...
و هي تبتعد... و أنا أشعر بأشياء تتمزّق في داخلي... 
أشعر بأن حزمة كبيرة من الأعصاب الحسية كانت تربط فيما بيننا... 
و مع ابتعادها أخذت تتقطع عصبا عصبا ... و تحدث في قلبي ألما فظيعا مهلكا...
كيف أطاعني قلبي...
مددت يدي محاولا الإمساك بذرات الهواء التي تبعتها... 
و عادت إلي يدي خالية الوفاض...
هتفت :
" رغد ... "
توقفت ْ و استدارت ْ نحوي... فحال الظلام دون رؤية عينيها...
أو ربما حال دون ذلك... عبرة ولدت للتو... من أعماق عيني...
حملت ُ الحقيبتين و أقبلت ُ نحوها فلما صرت ُ قربها قلت :
" اعتني بنفسك جيدا ... يا صغيرتي... "
رغد... ربما تفهمت قلقي و رأت في وجهي ما لم نستطع لا أنا و لا الظلام إن نخفيه...
ابتسمت ْ و قالت مطمئنة:
" اطمئن يا وليد... سأكون بخير... وسط أهلي"
و هبطت ببصرها للأسفل و نظرت إلى الكيس الذي كانت تحمله مشيرة
إلى ظرف النقود و أضافت بصوت خافت كالهمس:
" شكرا... بابا وليد !! "
ثم استدارت و أسرعت نحو الداخل !
آه يا رغد !
أتسخرين منّي ؟؟
ليتك تعلمين كيف أشعر تجاهك... !
آه لو تعلمين !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

فيما بعد... و نحن نهم ّ بالمغادرة... وجهت كلامي لأم حسام موصيا:
" أرجو أن... تعتنوا برغد جيدا... و إن احتجتم لأي شيء فأبلغوني"
" لا داع لأن توصيني بابنتي يا وليد... سافر مطمئنا في أمان الله "
" شكرا يا خالتي... سأعود قريبا... أرجوك... ارعي الصغيرة جيدا باركك الله "
الجميع بدأ يتبادل النظرات إن سرا أو علنا... إن تضامنا أو استنكارا...
و لكنني واصلت سرد وصاياي حتى آخر لحظة
بعد ذلك... و أنا أغادر البوابة الخارجية ألقيت النظرة الأخيرة على رغد...
و قلت أخيرا :
" أستودعك من لا تضيع ودائعه... "
~~~~~~~~~
لم يظهر على وليد أنه عازم أصلا على الرحيل!
و ربما لو ترك الأمر له وحده لجعلنا نبات في ذلك المنزل أ
و نقضي بضعة أيام في المدينة قرب رغد!
اهتمامه الزائد بها يثير انزعاجي... 
وقد أصبحت أشعر بها و كأنها شريكة لي في وليد... 
و هو أمر لا احتمل التفكير به فضلا عن حدوثه...
أخبرني بعد ذلك بأنه قد دفع إليها بجزء من النقود التي أخذها من الخزانة، و بدا و أن رغد ستشاركني أيضا في ثروتي ...
بالنسبة لي فقد أعطيت وليد مطلق الحرية في التصرف بالنقود و الممتلكات...
وليد كان قد أخبرني مسبقا بأنه كان في الماضي يحلم بأن يصبح رجل أعمال
مثل والده – رحمه الله - و أن دخوله السجن قد غير مجرى حياته...
و الآن... و بقدرة قادر... تحقق الحلم !
لمست ُ تغيرا كبيرا و رائعا على وليد و نفسيته ... 
أصبح أكثر سعادة و إقبالا على الحياة بروح متفائلة مرحة... 
و رغم أن الساعات التي صار يقضيها في العمل و الدراسة قد تضاعفت
وجدنا الوقت الكافي و المناسب جدا لنعيش حياتنا
و نستمتع بخطوبتنا التي ما كندنا نهنأ بها... في وجود ورغد !
و بالرغم من أنها ابتعدت أخيرا... 
ظل اسم رغد و ذكرها يتردد على لسان وليد يوميا في المزرعة... 
و كانت هي من يكدر صفو مزاجه... و يثير قلقه... 
و ما فتئ يهاتفها هي و أهلها من حين لآخر و يمطرهم بالوصايا حتى بدأت ُ أشعر أنا بالضيق !
لكني مع ذلك أحسست بالفخر... بأن يكون لي زوج يعرف معنى المسؤولية 
و يقدّرها جل تقدير...
بعد شقائي و عنائي الكبير و حرماني من أبي و قسوة الحياة علي ّ كل تلك السنين... 
وهبني الله نعمتين عظيمتين يستحيل أن أفرّط بأي ٍ مهما كان السبب...
وليد الحبيب... و الثروة الضخمة...
و لم يبق أمامنا إلا أن نتم زواجنا و نبهج قلوب أهلنا 
و نواصل معا مشوار الحياة الزوجية السعيدة... بإذن الله
~~~~~~~~~~
مرت أيام مذ وصلنا إلى المدينة الزراعية الشمالية... 
و بدأت بتنفيذ الخطط التي رسمتها خلال الأيام الماضية...
وظفت المزيد من العمّال من أجل العناية بالمزرعة 
و محصولها و نظّمت برنامجا خاصا للإشراف عليها
في كل صباح تقريبا كنت أتصل بمنزل أبي حسام
و أتحدّث إلى رغد و أطمئن على أحوالها... 
و من خلال نبرة صوتها استنتج أنها مرتاحة و بخير...
و بالرغم من ذلك، كنتُ لا أتوقّف عن التفكير فيها ساعة واحدة...
أجرينا بعض الإصلاحات في المنزل الصغير و جددنا بعض الأثاث...
انشغلت كثيرا بأعمال متعددة، ما جعل الأيام تمضي... 
و الفراق يطول... و الشوق يزداد...
و بدأت أشعر بالحرج من اتصالي المتكرر لمنزل أبي حسام 
و طالبت رغد بأن تهاتفني كل يومين على الأقل، لكنها لم تكن تفعل إلا قليلا...
أما عن أروى فقد كانت مهووسة بفكرة الزواج التي ما فتئت هي 
و الخالة ليندا تلاحقاني بها حتى ضقت ذرعا...
و لمرة أخرى أصيبت الخالة بانتكاسة صحية و نقلناها للمستشفى... 
الأمر الذي أجل سفري لفترة أطول...
ذات يوم، اتصلت بمنزل أبي حسام بعد أن تملكتني الهواجس للحديث مع صغيرتي البعيدة...
إن شمسا تشرق و تغرب دون أن تريني إياها هي ليست شمسا...
و إن قمرا يسهر في كبد السماء دون أن يعكس صورتها... هو ليس قمرا...
و إن يوما يمر ... دون أن اطمئن عليها... هو ليس محسوبا من أيام حياتي...
" مرحبا...أنا وليد"
" نعم عرفتك... مرحبا... لكن رغد ليست هنا الآن"
كان هذا حسام، و كان يتحدّث بضيق أشعرني بالخجل من نفسي...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" إلى أين ذهبت؟ "
" لزيارة بعض المعارف فهل تريد أن أبلغها شيئا ؟"
" أبلغها أنني انتظر اتصالها لو سمحت... و عذرا على الإزعاج"
و انتظرت طويلا حتى انتصف الليل، و لم تتصل... 
فبت ّ أبث ّ للقمر همّي... و أصبحت ّ أعرب للشمس عن نيّتي للذهاب إليها اليوم مهما كان...
نهضت عن فراشي باكرا و خرجت إلى المزرعة راغبا في استنشاق بعض الهواء المنعش... 
ذاك الذي يطرد من الصدر الهموم المكبوتة...
هناك... وجدت العم إلياس و أروى يحرثان الأرض...
اقتربت منهما و هتفت محييا:
" صباح الخير"
التفتا إلي ّ باسمين و ردا التحية ... قلت مستغربا مستنكرا :
" ما الذي تفعلانه ! انتظرا حضور العمّال "
العم إلياس قال :
" في الحركة بركة يا بني "
" الوقت باكر... دعا مهمة حرث الأرض الشاقة عليهم "
و اقتربت من أروى أكثر...
ابتسمت لي و قالت :
" لا تظن يا وليد أنني سأتخلى عن هذه المزرعة يوما !
لقد ولدت مزارعة و سأعيش مزارعة و إن ملكت كنوز الأرض... "
و مدت ذراعيها إلى جانبيها مشيرة إلى ما حولها قائلة :
" هذه المزرعة هي... حياتي ! "
العم إلياس فرح بقولها و راح يدعو :
" بارك الله فيك يا بنيّتي ... و في ذريتك "
ثم وجه حديثه إلي قائلا :
" هذه الأرض عليها عشنا و من خيراتها كبرنا 
و لن نترك العمل فيها حتى يحول الموت دون ذلك "
لم أتعجّب كثيرا من كلام العم، فتعلّقه بالمزرعة أشبه بتعلّق السمكة بمياه البحر... 
أما أروى فعارض كلامها خططي المستقبلية...
قلت :
" أطال الله في عمرك يا عمّي "
قال متما :
" حتى أحمل أطفالكما فوق ذراعي ّ ... تزوجا و أفرحا قلوبنا عاجلا يا عزيزاي "
أروى ابتسمت بخجل، أما أنا فنظرت إلى السماء أراقب سرب عصافير يدور فوق رؤوسنا !
آه لو كنت أستطيع الطيران !
أروى كانت تريد العيش في المزرعة مع والدتها و خالها بقية العمر... 
أما أنا فقد كنت أخطط للعودة إلى المدينة الساحلية و تجديد منزلنا القديم و العيش فيه... 
قريبا من مصنع أروى و ممتلكاتها... حتى يتسنى لنا إدارة و مراقبة كل شيء...
و بدا أن الموضوع سيثير صداعا أنا في غنى تام عنه خصوصا 
و أنني لم أنم جيدا ليلة أمس لكثر ما فكرت في رغد...
قلت مخاطبا أروى و مغيرا منحى الحديث :
" سوف أذهب إلى المدينة الصناعية هذا اليوم... "
و لا أدري لم شعرت بأن جملتي أصابت أروى بخيبة الأمل !
~~~~~~~
نظل ساهرات حتى ساعة متأخرة من الليل، الأمر الذي يجعل نشاطنا 
و حيويتنا محدودين في النهار التالي...
أنا و ابنتا خالتي نهلة و سارة لا نجد ما نفعله إلا الحديث 
و مشاهدة التلفاز و قراءة المجلات!
" أوف ! أشعر بالضجر ! نهلة ما رأيك في الذهاب إلى السوق ؟ "
قلت و أنا أزيح المنشفة عن شعري بملل ...
تفكّر نهلة قليلا ثم تقول :
"في هذا الصباح؟؟...إمممم... حسنا... تبدو فكرة جميلة!! "
و تسارع سارة بالقول :
" سأذهب معكما "
و هذه الـ سارة تلازمنا ما لا يكاد يقل عن 24 ساعة في اليوم !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قالت نهلة:
" إذن تولي أنت ِ إخبار أمّي و إقناع حسام بمرافقتنا ! "
و لم تكد نهلة تنهي جملتها إلا و سارة قد ( طارت ) لتنفيذ الأوامر!
ضحكنا قليلا... ثم باشرت بتسريح شعري أمام المرآة... 
كنت قد أنهيت حمامي الصباحي قبل قليل
و تركت قطرات الماء تنساب من شعري على ظهري بعفوية...
وقفت ابنة خالتي خلفي تراقبني...
" طال شعرك رغد... ألن تقصّيه ؟ "
و قد كنت معتادة على قص شعري كلما طال
فالشعر الطويل لا يروق لي و لا يناسب ملامح وجهي ! هكذا كانت دانة تقول دوما...
" لم يكن بإمكاني ذلك قبل الآن..."
و أضفت :
" آه ... لقد كنت حبيسة الحجاب طوال شهور "
و أنا أسترجع ذكريات عيشي في المزرعة تحت أنظار وليد و العجوز
لقد كان المنزل صغيرا و لم أكن استطيع التجوّل بأرجائه بحرية 
و لم أكن أغادر غرفة النوم إلا بحجابي و عباءتي ... و جواربي أيضا !
أما هنا... فأنا أتحرّك بحرية في الطابق العلوي بعيدا عن أعين حسام و أبيه...
أما عينا نهلة فلا تزالان تتفحصانني!
قالت :
" و يبدو أنك كذلك نحفت ِ بعض الشيء يا رغد ! أنظري... 
تظهر ندبتك و كأنها قد كبرت قليلا"
و هي تمسك بذراعي الأيسر مشيرة إلى الندبة القديمة
التي تركها الجمر عليها عندما أحرقني قبل سنين...
" مع أنني كنت آكل جيدا في المزرعة ! "
" كيف كانت حياتك في المزرعة ؟ "
تنهّدت تنهيدة طويلة و رفعت رأسي إلى السقف... 
كم من الوقت مضى و أنا سجينة هناك !
و بالرغم من قربي من وليد، لم أكن أشعر إلا بالضيق من وجود الشقراء الدخيلة...
و لم تكن الأيام تمر بسلام...
" آه يا نهلة... حياة بسيطة جدا... ليس فيها أي شيء... 
هم يعملون في المزرعة و أنا أرسمها!... 
كانت جميلة و لكن العيش فيها أشبه بالعيش في السجن "
و وصفت لها شيئا من أحوالي هناك 
و كيف أنني افتقدت الحرية حتى في أبسط الأشياء و عانيت من الغربة 
و بعض المشاكل مع أروى
و حالما جئت بذكر اسم هذه الأخيرة عبست ُ بوجهي !
لاحظت نهلة ذلك... ثم قالت :
"إنها جميلة جدا! كم هو محظوظ ابن عمّك ! "
و لا أدري إن قالت ذلك عفويا أو عمدا لإزعاجي !
رفعت فرشاة شعري أمام وجهها و هددتها بالضرب !
نهلة ضحكت و ابتعدت بمرح... أما أنا فتملكني الشرود و الحزن
و لما رأت ذلك نهلة أقبلت و أخذت تداعب خصلات شعري المبلل و تربت علي ّ و تقول :
" أنت ِ أيضا جميلة يا رغد... الأعمى من لا يلحظ ذلك !"
قلت :
" لكنها أجمل منّي بكثير... و عندما تتزين تصبح لوحة فنيّة مذهلة... 
لا يمكن المقارنة بيننا "
قالت:
" و لم أصلا المقارنة بينكما ؟ أنت رغد و هي أروى "
قلت بصوت منكسر :
" نعم... أنا رغد اليتيمة المعدومة... لا أم و لا أب و بيت و لا مال... 
و هي أروى الحسناء الثرية صاحبة أكبر ثروة في المدينة الساحلية 
و إحدى أجمل المزارع في المدينة الزراعية... من سيلتفت إلي إزاء ما لديها هي ؟؟ "
و رميت بالفرشاة جانبا في غضب...
نهلة نظرت إلى مطولا ثم قالت :
" و ماذا بعد ذلك؟ هل ستتوقفين عن حب ابن عمّك هذا ؟ "
أتوقف؟
و كأن الأمر بيدي... لا أستطيع ...
أغمضت عيني في إشارة منّي إلى العجز...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" إذن... ماذا ستفعلين؟ الأمر تعقد الآن و الرجل قد تزوج ! "
قلت بسرعة :
" لا لم يتزوج ... خطب فقط...
و يمكن أن ينهي علاقته بالشقراء في أي وقت "
و لأن نظرات الاستنكار علت وجه نهلة أضفت :
" فأنا بعد أكثر من أربع سنوات من الخطوبة الحميمة انفصلت عن خطيبي "
نهلة هزت رأسها بأسى... ثم قالت :
" رغد... هل تعتقدين أن هذه الفكرة هي التي تدور برأس ابن عمّك؟ 
الرجل قد ارتبط بفتاة أخرى و ربما هو يحبها و يعد للزواج منها ! "
قلت بغضب:
" و ماذا عنّي أنا ؟؟ "
نظرت إلى بتمعن و قالت و هي تشير بسبابتها اليمنى :
" أنت أيضا... ستتزوجين رجلا يحبّك و يحترمك كثيرا... وينتظر منك الإشارة "
و هنا أقبلت سارة تقول :
" حسام موافق ! "
اصطحبنا حسام بسيارته الصغيرة الضيقة إلى السوق 
و ظل مرافقا لنا طوال الوقت...
قضينا فترة لا بأس بها هناك ومع ذلك لم يبدِ تذمرا! 
بل كان غاية في اللطف و التعاون، و السرور كذلك...!
اشتريت العديد من الأشياء...
تعرفون أنه لم يعد عندي ما يكفي من الملابس و الحاجيات ... 
و أن أشيائي قد احترقت في بيتنا الحزين... 
و أن القليل الذي اقتنيته لاحقا تركته في المزرعة
كنت أنفق بلا حساب! فالمبلغ الذي تركه وليد معي... كبير و مغر ٍ...
حقيقة شعرت بالخجل و أنا آخذ ظرف النقود منه
و لكنني بالفعل بحاجة إليها...
و حتى النقود التي تركها لي أبي رحمه الله قبل سفره إلى الحج
و التي لم أنفق منها ما يذكر، احترقت في مكانها في البيت...
و حتى بقايا رماد البيت المحروق... لم يكن لي نصيب في ورثها...
بعد أن فرغنا من مهمة التسوق اللذيذة عدنا إلى المنزل 
و ارتديت بعضا من أشيائي الجديدة شاعرة بسعادة لا توصف
فيما بعد... قررنا أنا و خالتي و أبناؤها التنزه في حديقة المنزل...
أبو حسام كان يحب حديقة منزله و يعتني بها جيدا
و بعد أن احترقت شجيراتها في القصف الجوي آنفا
أعاد زراعة و تنظيم الأشجار و العشب... و دبّت الحياة في تلك الحديقة مجددا..
كنت قد اخترت من بين ملابسي الجديدة جلابية زرقاء فضفاضة طويلة الكمين
و وشاحا طويلا داكن اللون، و خاتما فيروزيا براقا لأقضي بهم نزهتي داخل حديقة المنزل...
الجو كان لطيفا و أنسام الهواء عليلة و نشطة... 
الشمس قد احمر ذيلها في الأفق...
و تسابقت غيوم خفيفة على حجب حمرتها الأخاذة عن أعين الناظرين... 
بينما امتدت الظلال الطويلة على العشب... مضفية عليه خضرة نضرة...
المنظر من حولي خلاب و مبهج للغاية... إنها بدايات الشتاء...
فرشنا بساطا كبيرا على العشب الرطب
و جلسنا نحن الخمسة فوقه نتناول المكسرات و نتبادل الأحاديث...
و نتسلى بلعبة الألغاز الورقية !
لقد كنت آنذاك مسرورة و مرتاحة... و غاية في الحيوية و المرح !
~~~~~~~~~~
عندما فـُتـِحت البوابة، وجدت ُ حسام في استقبالي...
تبادلنا التحية و لم يحاول إخفاء علامات التعجب 
و الاستنكار الجلية على وجهه و هو يستقبلني دون سابق إعلام...
دعاني للدخول، فسرت إلى جانبه و أنا أشعر ببعض الحرج من زيارتي المفاجئة هذه...
هنا وصلتني أصوات ضحكات جعلتني التفت تلقائيا نحو المصدر...
على بساط مفروش فوق العشب في قلب الحديقة 
كانت أربع نسوة يجلسن في شبه حلقه مستديرة...
جميعهن التفت إلي ّ لدى ظهوري في الصورة 
و جميعهن أخرسن ألسنتهن و بدين مندهشات !
غضضت بصري و تنحنحت ثم ألقيت التحية... 
و سمعت الرد من أم حسام مرحبة بي...
" تفضّل يا وليد... أهلا بك... "
قال حسام :
" تعال شاركنا "
و هو يحثّني على السير نحو البساط... و أضاف :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" كنا نتسلى بالألغاز ! الجو منعش جدا "
وقفت شقيقة حسام الكبرى ثم الصغرى هامتين بالانصراف فقلت :
" كلا... معذرة على إزعاجكم كنت فقط أود إلقاء التحية و الاطمئنان على ابنة عمّي"
أم حسام قالت مباشرة :
" أي إزعاج يا وليد؟ البيت بيتك و نحن أهلك... تفضّل بني "
" شكرا لك خالتي أم حسام... أدام الله عزك "
كل هذا و عيني تحدّق في العشب في خجل...
و تمكنت من رفعهما أخيرا بحثا عن رغد...
و رأيتها جالسة بين ابنتي خالتها... و هي الأخرى تبعثر نظراتها على العشب !
يا إلهي كم اشتقت إليها !... لا أصدق أنها أمامي أخيرا...
" كيف حالك يا رغد ؟ "
التفتت رغد يمنة و يسرة كأنها تبحث عن مصدر الصوت!
هذا أنا يا رغد ! هل نسيت صوتي ؟؟
ثم رأيتها تبتسم و يتورد خداها و تجيب بصوت خافت :
" بخير "
لم يكن جوابا شافيا ! أنا أريد أن أعرف تفاصيل كل ما حصل مذ تركتك ِ هنا
تلك الليلة و حتى هذه اللحظة ! ألا تعلمين كم كنت مشغول البال بك ؟؟
" كيف تسير أمورك صغيرتي ؟ "
و ابتسمت ابتسامة أكبر... و قالت :
" بخير ! "
بخير ... بخير !
كل هذا و هي لا ترفع نظرها عن العشب الرطب...
قلت :
" الحمد لله... "
قالت أم حسام :
" تفضّل بالجلوس "
قال حسام :
" سأصطحبه إلى المجلس ... "
و خاطبني :
" تفضّل وليد "
لم أجد بدا من مرافقته ... 
فذهبت تاركا عقلي مرميا و مبعثرا هو الآخر فوق ذات العشب !
في ذلك المجلس كان أبو حسام يشاهد الأخبار ... 
و بعد الترحيب بي فتحنا موضوع المظاهرات و العمليات الاستشهادية النشطة 
و عمليات الاعتقال و الاغتيالات العشوائية
التي تعيشها البلدة بشكل مكثف في الآونة الأخيرة...
و كذلك المنظمات السرية المعادية التي يتم الإيقاع بعملائها 
و زجّهم إلى السجون أو قتلهم يوما بعد يوم...
الأنباء أثارت في نفسي كآبة شديدة و مخاوف متفاقمة 
خصوصا بعد أن علمت من أبي حسام عن تورط بعض معارفه
في إحدى المنظمات المهددة بالخطر...
و حكيت له الصعوبات التي واجهناها مع السلطات أثناء رحلتـَي ذهابنا 
و عودتنا إلى و من المدينة الساحلية...
و تعرفون كم أكره الشرطة و أرعب منهم...
فيما بعد... خرجنا نحن الثلاثة من المنزل قاصدين الذهاب إلى المسجد...
و نحن نعبر الحديقة رأيت رغد مع ابنتي خالتها و هن
لا يزلن يجلسن على ذلك البساط و يلهون بأوراق الألغاز...
حسام هتف سائلا :
" من فاقكن ذكاء ؟ "
أجابت شقيقته الصغرى :
" رغد ! إنها ذكية جدا "
ضحك حسام و قال :
" استعيري شيئا منها ! "
و انطلقت ضحكة عفوية من رغد...
حسام قال بمرح :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

"... سأغلبك ِ في الجولة المقبلة يا رغد ! استعدّي "
قالت رغد و هي تنظر إله بتحد :
" قبلت التحدّي ! "
حسام ضحك و قال بإصرار :
" سترين أنا عبقريتي... انتظري فقط ! "
و ضحكت رغد بمرح...
كل هذا و أنا... واقف أسمع و أتفرج و أخرس لساني و أكتم في صدري غضبا شديدا...
~~~~~~~~
" فيم تحدّقين ؟ "
سألتني نهلة و هي تراني أحملق في البوابة... 
التي أغلقها حسام بعد خروجه و أبيه و وليد قبل قليل...
قلت :
" هل رأيت ِ كيف يبدو حسام إلى جانبه ؟ كواحد من الأقزام السبعة ! "
تعجّبت نهلة و بدا أنها لم تفهم شيئا !
قلت:
" أراهن أنه سيلحق بهما بسيارته... 
يستحيل على هذا الشيء أن يدخل سيارة شقيقك تلك!
إلا إذا أخرج رأسه من فتحة السقف ! "
و أخذت سارة تضحك بشدّة !
لا أدري إن لشيء فهمته أو لشيء لم تفهمه!
وقفت ُ بعد ذلك و أخذت ُ أمدد أطرافي و استنشق الهواء العليل...
شاعرة بسعادة تغمر قلبي... و برغبة هوسية في معانقة الهواء!
أخذت ُ أدندن بمرح... و أمشي حافية على العشب بخفة... 
كعصفور على وشك الطيران...
نهلة أصدرت أصواتا خشنة من حنجرتها للفت انتباهي 
فاستدرت إليها و وجدتها تراقبني باهتمام...
إنني أشعر بالدماء تتحرك بغزارة في شعيرات وجهي...
و متأكدة من أنني في هذه اللحظة حمراء اللون !
" رغد يا صغيرتي كيف تسير أمورك ؟ "
قالت ذلك نهلة و هي تهب واقفة على أطراف أصابعها و تنفخ صدرها
و ترفع كتفيها و تضغط على حبالها الصوتية ليظهر صوتها خشنا
فيما تقطب حاجبيها لتقلّد وليد !
و مرة أخرى تنفجر سارة ضحكا... و تثير عجبي!
إنها غبية في أحيان كثيرة و لكن يبدو أن ذكاءها محتد هذا الساعة !
قلت موضحة :
" إنه يناديني بالصغيرة منذ طفولتي ما الجديد في ذلك ؟ "
و نهلة لا تزال قاطبة حاجبيها و تردد :
" رغد يا صغيرتي ! رغد يا صغيرتي ! رغد يا صغيرتي "
و سارة لا تزال تضحك !
قلت :
" و لأني يتيمة... فهو يعاملني كابنته! و طلب منّي اعتباره أبي ! "
و نظرت الفتاتان إلى بعضهما و ضحكتا بشدة !
قلت و أنا أولي هاربة :
" أوه... خير لي أن أذهب لتأدية الصلاة ! أنتما لا تطاقان ! "
لم يكن لحضور وليد قلبي أي هدف غير الاطمئنان علي
لذا فإنه هم بالمغادرة بعد ذلك مباشرة لولا أن العائلة ألحت عليه لتناول العشاء معنا...
أنا أيضا كنت أريد منه أن يبقى فمجرد وجوده على مقربة... 
يمنحني شعورا لا يمكن لأي إنسان منحي شعورا مماثلا له
آه لو تعلمون...
كم في البعد من شوق و كم في القرب من لهفة...
كيف سارت حياتي بدونك يا وليد؟؟
كيف استطعت العيش طوال هذه الأيام بعيدة عنك؟؟
و كيف سأتحمّل رحيلك... و كيف سأطيق الذهاب معك ؟؟
بعد العشاء، وليد و حسام و أبوه خرجوا و جلسوا في الحديقة 
على نفس البساط الذي كنا نجلس عليه...
كان الجو رائعا تلك الليلة، لا يقاوم...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و من داخل المنزل فتحت النافذة المطلة على الحديقة سامحة لنسمات الليل
و ضوء القمر، و الأصوات كذلك، بالتسلل إلى الداخل... 
بينما أنا أراقب عن كثب... تحركات وليد !
كان وليد غاية في الأدب و اللباقة... كان قليل الحديث أو الضحك... 
مغايرا لحسام المزوح الانفعالي...
و بدا فارق السن بينهما جليا في طريقة حديثهما 
و تحركهما بل و حتى في الطريقة التي يشربان بها القهوة !
بإدراك أو بدونه... كنت أسترق السمع إلى أي كلمة تخرج من لسان وليد 
و أراقب حتى أتفه حركة تصدر منه... بل و حتى من خصلات شعره الكثيف و الهواء يعبث بها ...
" ما الذي تراقبه الصغيرة الجميلة ؟ "
قالت نهلة و هي تنظر إلي بمكر...
فهي تعرف جيدا ما الذي يثير اهتمامي في قلب الحديقة !
قلت بتحد :
" بابا وليد ! "
كادت تطلق ضحكة كبيرة لولا أنني وضعت كفي فوق فمها و كتمت ضحكتها
" اخفضي صوتك ! سيسمعونك ! "
أزاحت نهلة يدي بعيدا و مثلت الضحك بصوت منخفض و من ثم قالت :
" مسكين وليد ! عليه أن يرعى طفله بهذا الحجم ! "
و فتحت ذراعيها أقصاهما... كنت ُ أعرف أنها لن تدعني و شأني ... 
هممت ُ بإغلاق النافذة فأصدرت صوتا... فرأيت حسام يلوّح بيده نحونا و يهتف :
" رغد... تعالي "
تبادلت و نهلة النظرات و بقيت مكاني...
قال حسام :
" وليد يرغب في الحديث معك "
عندها ابتعدت عن النافذة و وضعت يدي على صدري
أتحسس ضربات قلبي التي تدفقت بسرعة فجأة...
نهلة نظرت إلي من طرف عينيها و قالت مازحة ساخرة :
" هيا يا صغيرتي المطيعة ... اذهبي لأبيك "
و لما لم تظهر على وجهي التعبيرات التي توقعتها بدا الجد في نظراتها و سألتني:
" ما الأمر ؟؟ "
قلت و أنا مكفهرة الوجه و يدي لا تزال على صدري :
" لا بد أنه سيغادر الآن... "
نظرت إلي نهلة باستغراب... بالطبع سيغادر...
و جميعنا نعلم أنه سيغادر!... ما الجديد في الأمر...؟؟
قلت :
" لا أريده أن يبتعد عني يا نهلة... لا أحتمل فراقه...
أريده أن يبقى معي... و لي وحدي... أتفهمين ؟؟ "
في وسط الحديقة... على العشب المبلل برذاذ الماء... 
و بين نسمات الهواء الرائعة المدغدغة لكل ما تلامسه...
و تحت نور باهت منبعث من القمر المتربع بغرور على عرش السماء... 
وقفنا وجها لوجه أنا و وليد قلبي...
لأصف لكم مدى لهفتي إليه... سأحتاج وقتا طويلا... 
و لكن الفرصة ضئيلة أمامي... و العد التنازلي قد بدأ...
حسام و أبوه دخلا المنزل تاركـَين لنا حرية الحديث بمفردنا... 
و إن كنت لا أعرف أي حديث سيدور في لحظة كهذه ...؟
نسمات الهواء أخذت تشتد و تحوّلت دغدغاتها إلى لكمات خفيفة لكل ما تصادفه
وليد بدأ الحديث من هذه النقطة :
" يبدو أن الريح ستشتد... إنه إنذار باقتراب الشتاء ! "
" نعم... "
" المكان هنا رائع... "
و هو يشير إلى الحديقة من حوله...
" أجل... "
و نظر إلي و قال :
" و يبدو أنك تستمتعين بوقتك هنا... "
هززت رأسي إيجابا...
قال بصوت دافئ حنون :
" هل أنتِ ... مرتاحة ؟ "
قلت بسرعة :
" بالطبع... "
ابتسم برضا ... ثم قال :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" يسرني سماع ذلك... الحمد لله "
هربت من نظراته و سلطت بصري على العشب... ثم سمعته يقول :
" ألا... تريدين... العودة إلى المزرعة ؟ "
رفعت رأسي بسرعة و قد اضطربت ملامح وجهي...
وليد قال بصوت خافت :
" لا تقلقي... فأنا لن أجبرك على الذهاب معي... "
ثم أضاف :
" أريد راحتك و سعادتك يا رغد... و سأنفذ ما ترغبين به أنت ِ مهما كان... "
قلت موضحة :
" أنا مرتاحة هنا بين أهلي... "
و كأن الجملة جرحته ... فتكلّم بألم :
" أنا أيضا أهلك يا رغد... "
تداركت مصححة :
" نعم يا وليد و لكن ... و لكن ... "
و ظهرت صورة الشقراء مشوهة أي جمال لهذه اللحظة الرائعة ...
أتممت :
" ولكنني... سأظل أشعر بالغربة و التطفل هناك... 
لن يحبني أحد كما تحبني خالتي و عائلتها... و لن أحب أحدا لا تربطني به دماء واحدة ..."
نظر إلي ّ وليد بأسى ثم قال :
" تعنين أروى ...؟ "
فلم أجب، فقال :
" إنها تحبك و كذلك الخالة... و هما تبعثان إليك بالتحيات "
قلت :
" سلّمهما الله... أنا لا أنكر جميلهما و العجوز علي... 
و لو كان لدي ما أكافئهم به لفعلت... لكن كما تعلم أنا فتاة يتيمة و معدومة... 
و بعد رحيلهما لم يترك والداك لي شيئا بطبيعة الحال... "
و هنا توتر وليد و قال باستنكار :
" لم تقولين ذلك يا رغد ؟؟ "
قلت مصرة :
" هذه هي الحقيقة التي لا يجدي تحريفها شيئا...
أنا في الحقيقة مجرّد فتاة يتيمة عالة على الآخرين... 
و لن أجد من يطيقني و بصدر رحب غير خالتي "
و ربما أثرت جملتي به كثيرا... فهو قد لاذ بالصمت لبعض الوقت... ثم نطق أخيرا:
" على كل... لا داعي لأن نفسد جمال هذه الليلة بأمور مزعجة... "
ثم ابتسم ابتسامة شقّت طريقها بين جبال الأسى و قال:
" المهم أن تكون صغيرتي مرتاحة و راضية... "
ابتسمت ممتنة...
قال :
" حسنا... يجب أن أذهب الآن قبل أن يتأخر الوقت أكثر... "
تسارعت ضربات قلبي أكثر... لم أكن أريده أن يرحل... 
ليته يبقى معنا ليلة واحدة...أرجوك لا تذهب يا وليد...
قال :
" أتأمرين بأي شيء ؟ "
ليتني أستطيع أمرك بألا ترحل يا وليد !
قلت :
" شكرا لك "
كرر سؤاله :
" ألا تحتاجين لأي شيء ؟ أخبريني صغيرتي أينقصك أي شيء؟؟ "
" كلا... "
" لا تترددي في طلب ما تحتاجينه منّي... أرجوك رغد... "
ابتسمت و قلت :
" شكرا لك... "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وليد أدخل يده في جيبه ! أوه كلا ! 
هل يظن أنني أنفقت تلك الكومة من النقود بهذه السرعة ؟
لست مبذرة لهذا الحد !
كدت ُ أقول ( كلا ! لا أحتاج نقودا )
لكنني حين رأيت هاتفه المحمول يخرج من جيبه حمدت الله أن ألجم لساني عن التهور !
و للعجب... وليد قدّم هاتفه إلي ّ !
" ابقي هذا معك... اتصلي بي في المزرعة متى احتجت لأي شيء..."
نظرت إليه باندهاش فقال :
" هكذا استطيع الاتصال بك و الاطمئنان على أوضاعك كلما لزم الأمر دون حرج"
بقيت أحدق في الهاتف و في وليد مندهشة ...
" و ... لكن ... !! "
صدر التلكين منّي فقال وليد :
" لا تقلقي، سأقتني آخر عاجلا... يمكنني الاستغناء عنه الآن ... خذيه "
و بتردد مددت يدي اليمنى و أخذت الهاتف فيما وليد يراقب حركة يدي بتمعن !
قال :
" لا تنسي... اتصلي بي في أي وقت... "
" حسنا... شكرا لك "
وليد ابتسم بارتياح... ثم بدا عليه بعض الانزعاج و قال :
" سأنصرف الآن و لكن... "
و لم يتم جملته، كان مترددا و كأنه يخشى قول ما ود قوله... تكلمت أنا مشجعة :
" لكن ماذا وليد ؟؟ "
أظن أن وجه وليد قد احمر ! أو هكذا تخيّلته تحت ضوء القمر و المصابيح الليلية الباهتة...
وليد أخيرا نظر إلى عيني ثم إلى يدي الممسكة بالهاتف ثم إلى العشب... و قال:
" ارتدي عباءتك حينما يكون حسام أو أبوه حاضرين "
ذهلت... و كاد قلبي يتوقف... و حملقت في وليد باندهاش ...
وليد تراجع ببصره من العشب، إلى يدي، إلى عيني ّ و واصل :
" و لا داعي لوضع الخواتم في حال وجودهما... "
الدماء تفجرت في وجهي ... طأطأت ُ برأسي نحو الأرض في حرج شديد...
توقفت أنفاسي عن التحرك من و إلى صدري
و إن ظلّت الريح تعبث بوجهي و وشاحي الطويل...
في حين حاولت يدي اليسرى تغطية خاتمي الفيروزي الجديد في يدي اليمنى ...
وليد حاول تلطيف الموقف فقال مداعبا :
" و لكن افعلي ما يحلو لك ِ في غيابنا "
ثم قال مغيرا المسار و خاتما اللقاء :
" حسنا صغيرتي... أتركك في رعاية الله ... "
~~~~~~~~
توالت الأيام، و الأسابيع ... و أنا منغمس في العمل ...
و اقتضى مني الأمر السفر إلى المدينة الساحلية من جديد...
و لأن أروى لم تشأ مرافقتي، لم استطع أخذ رغد معي و السفر بمفردنا... 
و رغم أن الأمر كان غاية في الصعوبة إلا أنني دست على مشاعري
و قلقي و تركت رغد دون رعايتي و سافرت بعيدا...
قبل سفري اتصلت بشقيقي سامر و طلبت منه أن يبقى على مقربة 
و اتصال دائمين من رغد و قد تعذّر بانشغاله في عمله و لكنه وعد بفعل ما يمكن...
أما أنا فقد اقتنيت هاتفا محمولا جديدا لرغد أعطيتها إياه حين مررت منها قبل سفري
و استعدت هاتفي، و طلبت منها أن تبقى على اتصال بي شبه يومي...
و أنا أعيش في المنزل الكبير هناك في المدينة الساحلية
شعرت بوحدة قاتلة و تقلبت علي الكثير من المواجع...
و صممت على أن أعيد لهذا البيت الحياة و النشاط عما قريب...
حصلت على إذن من شقيقي ّ للتصرف المطلق بالمنزل
و الذي أصبح ملكا مشتركا لنا نحن الثلاثة، بعد وفاة والدي رحمه الله...
وكلت عمّال شركة متخصصة لتنظيفه كليا
و من ثم أعدت صبغه و جددت أثاثه و أجريت الكثير من التعديلات فيه...
غير أنني تركت غرف نوم والديّ – رحمهما الله - 
و سامر و دانة و كذلك الحديقة الخلفية كما هي...
و ركنت ُ في الحديقة بعض الأشياء القديمة إلى جوار أدوات الشواء... التي تعرفون...
كنت معتزما على الانتقال للعيش الدائم في المنزل، و إليه سأضم رغد و سامر... 
و أروى مستقبلا...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و حين تعود دانة من الخارج، فلا أجمل من أن تنضم إلينا...
كنت أريد أن ألملم شمل العائلة المشتتة... 
و أن نعود للحياة معا كما كنا قبل أن تفرّقنا الحرب و ظروفها التعيسة...
و لأنني أصبحت أدير أحد أكبر و أهم مصانع المدينة
فإن نفوذي قد اتسع كثيرا و سلطتي قد ارتفعت لحد كبير...
و مع ذلك... لم تخل ُ المسألة من الهمز و اللمز... 
و النظرات الماكرة و الهمسات الغادرة ممن عرفوا بأنني قاتل عمّار... 
و استقال السيد أسامة من منصبة للأسف... إثر هذا الخبر... 
ولاء ً لصديقه الراحل عاطف... 
و انتشرت شائعات مختلفة حولي و حول زواجي من أروى... 
و وجدت نفسي أكثر وحدة و حاجة للدعم المعنوي و الفعلي ممن أثق بهم...
ألححت على سامر لترك عمله في تلك المدينة
و عرضت عليه العمل معي في المصنع، و هيّأت ُ له منصبا مرموقا مغريا 
و لكن سامر كان مترددا جدا
أعربت له عن رغبتي في لم شمل العائلة من جديد... 
شرحت له بتفصيل دقيق ظروف عملي الحالي 
و كيف أن الحياة تبدلت معي كثيرا... و أنني الآن محتاج إليه أكثر...
غير أن سامر على ما بدا منه كان لا يزال في حداد على والدي ّ لم يفق منه...
و بالنسبة لرغد فقد خططت لإلحاقها بإحدى الجامعات 
و خصصت ُ جزء ً من دخلي الخاص من إدارة المصنع لتغطية تكاليف الدراسة...
أما المنزل المحترق، فقد أبقيناه على حاله حتى إشعار آخر... 
و تنازلت عن نصيبي فيه وسجلته باسمها أيضا...
أما عن أوضاع البلاد... فلا تزال الفوضى تعم العديد من المدن و تقتحم المزيد... 
و السجون قد امتلأت و فاضت بالمعتقلين عدلا أو ظلما...
عندما عدت ُ إلى المدينة الصناعية في المرة التالية
كانت رغد خارج المنزل و استقبلتني أم حسام استقبالا كريما
رغد كانت قد أعلمتني عن رغبتها في قضاء بعض المشاوير الضرورية ذلك اليوم
–وهي تعلمني عن تحركاتها دائما، و قد لاحظت ُ تكرر ذلك مؤخرا -
و رغم انزعاجي من الأمر تركتها تخرج مع ابن خالتها 
مطمئنا إلى وجود ابنتي خالتها معها
و عندما علمت بعد ذلك أنهما لم ترافقاها أصبت بنوبة غضب ...
" و هل هي معتادة على أن يوصلها حسام إلى حيث تريد، بمفردهما ؟"
وجهت سؤالي المستنكر إلى أم حسام ففهمت استهجاني و أجابت:
" في مرات قليلة ... "
قلت حانقا :
" و لكن لماذا لم ترافقها إحدى ابنتيك يا خالتي ؟ "
قالت:
" نهلة منهمكة في تعليم سارة دروسها الصعبة... 
و لكن لم كل هذا الانزعاج يا بني؟ إنه ابن خالتها و أقرب الناس إليها "
و لم تعجبني هذه الكلمة... فالتزمت الصمت.
و يبدو أن أم حسام وجدتها فرصة ملائمة لطرح موضوع ما فتئ يشغل تفكيرها
و ربما تفكيرنا جميعا ...
" وليد يا بني... ألا ترى أن الأوان قد حان... حتى نربط بينهما شرعيا ؟ "
كنت أخشى أن تفتح الموضوع خصوصا و أنا في وضعي الراهن...
قلت مباشرة :
" إنه ليس بالوقت المناسب "
قالت :
" لماذا ؟ يهديك الله ... أليس ذلك أفضل لنا جميعا؟ 
ها هما يعيشان في بيت واحد و تعرف كيف هي الأمور... "
قلت بغضب :
" كلا يا خالتي. يستحيل أن أزوّج رغد بالطريقة التي زوّجها والدي بها... 
لن أجعلها ضحية للأمر المفروض ثانية... "
أم حسام قالت معترضة :
" أي ضحية يا بني ؟ إنه زواج مقدّس... 
و حسام يلح عليّ لعرض الأمر لكنني رأيت تأجيله لحين عودتك...
بصفتك الوصي الرسمي عليها "
نفذ صبري فقلت بفظاظة :
" أرجوك يا أم حسام... أجلي الموضوع لما بعد "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" لأي وقت ؟؟ "
قلت :
" على الأقل ... إلى أن تحصل على شهادة جامعية و تكبر بضع سنين... "
تعجبت أم حسام... لكنني تابعت :
" و يكبر حسام و يصبح رجلا راشدا مسؤولا "
" و هل تراه صبيا الآن !؟ "
لم أتردد في الإجابة ... قلت مباشرة :
" نعم ! "
و لأنها استاءت و هزت رأسها استنكارا أضفت :
" يا خالتي... أنا اعتبر الاثنين مجرد مراهقين... 
فالفرق بينهما لا يبلغ العامين... و إذا كان في وجودها هنا حرج على أحد 
فأنا سآخذها معي و أدبر أمورها بشكل أو بآخر... "
عند هذا الحد انتهى حوارنا إذ أن البوابة قد فتحت و أقبل الاثنان يسيران جنبا إلى جنب...
الناظر إليهما يفكر في أنهما خطيبان منسجمان متلائمان مع بعضهما البعض... 
و كان يبدو عليهما المرح و البسمة لم تفارق شفاههما منذ أطلا من البوابة...
هذا المنظر أوجعني كثيرا... لو تعلمون...
أقبل الاثنان يرحبان بي بمرح... و كان جليا عليهما السرور... 
و لا أظن أن السرور كان بسبب قدومي... بل بسبب آخر أجهله للأسف...
رغد كانت مبتهجة جدا... و كانت فترة طويلة قد مضت مذ قابلتها آخر مرة... 
و فيما أنا هناك أتحرق شوقا إليها و قلقا عليها
تقضي هي الوقت في المرح مع ابن خالتها هذا...
و شتان بين البهجة التي أراها منفتحة على وجهها الآن
و بين الكآبة و الضيق اللذين لطالما رافقاها و هي تحت رعايتي... الشهور الماضية...
" تبدين في حالة ممتازة... واضح أن خالتك و عائلتها يعتنون بك جيدا "
قلت متظاهرا بالبرود و العدم الاكتراث
ابتسمت هي و قالت :
" بالطبع "
أما حسام فضحك و قال :
" و ندللها كثيرا و نضع رغباتها نصب أعيننا ! إنها سيدة هذا المنزل ! "
رغد نظرت إليه و قالت بمرح :
" لا تبالغ ! "
قال مؤكدا :
" بل أنت ِ كذلك و ستظلين دائما كذلك ! "
فيما بعد... تناولت القهوة مع حسام في المجلس... 
و رأيتها فرصة متاحة أمامي فسألته عن خططه المستقبلية و تطلعاته للغد...
فوجدته للحق شابا طموحا متحمسا متفائلا بالرغم من طبعه المرح....
كنت حريصا على أن أعرف... إلى أي مدى كانت فكرة الزواج من رغد... لا تزال تسكن رأسه...
سألته :
" و ... ماذا بشأن الزواج ؟ "
حسام ابتسم و قال :
" إنه أول ما أطمح إليه... و آمل تحقيقه "
قلت :
" و ... هل أنت مستعد له ؟ "
تهللت أسارير حسام و كأنه فهم منّي إشارة إلى موضوعه القديم... فقال فرحا:
" للخطوبة على الأقل... لا شيء يمنع ذلك "
و انتظر منّي التأييد أو حتى الاعتراض، غير أنني بقيت صامتا دون أي تعليق... 
مما أثار فضول حسام الملح و دفعه للسؤال المباشر:
" ألديك مانع ؟ "
قلت متظاهرا بعدم الاكتراث :
" عن أي شيء؟ "
" عن... الخطوبة... في الوقت الراهن...؟ "
إذن... فأنت متلهّف للزواج من ابنة عمّي ؟؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

تجاهلت سؤاله وأنا أحترق في داخلي...
و أفكر في الرسالة الهامة التي يجب أن تصل إلى هذا الشاب المندفع 
حتى يتوقف عن التفكير برغد...
حسام لما رأى صمتي قد طال عاد يسأل :
" هل توافق على خطوبتنا الآن ؟ "
نظرت إليه بحدقتين ضيقتين ضيق صدري المثقل بشتى الهموم... ثم هززت رأسي اعتراضا...
شيء من الحيرة و الضيق علا وجه حسام الذي قال:
" لماذا؟ "
الجد طغى على وجهي و أنا أقول أخيرا :
" اسمعني يا حسام... 
فكرة الزواج التي تدور في رأسك هذه استبعدها نهائيا خلال السنوات المقبلة... 
لأنني لن أوافق على تزويج ابنة عمي قبل أن ألحقها بإحدى الجامعات...
و تحصل على شهادة جامعية... لا تطرح الموضوع ثانية... قبل ذلك... هل هذا واضح ؟؟ "
~~~~~~~
" ستذهب بهذه السرعة ؟ "
سألته و نحن نسير باتجاه البوابة و هو في طريقه للمغادرة بعد زيارته القصيرة لنا... 
بالرغم من طول الزمن الذي قضاه بعيدا عني...
وليد كان منزعجا جدا أو ربما متعبا من السفر... لم يكن على سجيته هذا اليوم...
" إنني مرهق جدا و بحاجة للراحة الآن... لكني سأعود قريبا يا رغد "
قلت بشيء من التردد :
" لم لا تقضي الليلة هنا ؟ سيرحب الجميع بذلك "
" لا شك عندي في كرم العائلة و لكني لا أريد أن أثقل عليهم ... 
ألا يكفي أنهم يعتنون بك منذ زمن ؟؟ "
" لا تظن أن العناية بي تضايقهم يا وليد... إنهم يحبونني كثيرا "
" أعر ف ذلك "
وليد ألقى علي نظرة مبهمة المعنى ثم أضاف :
" و أنت ِ مرتاحة لوجودك بينهم ... "
قلت متأكدة :
" لأقصى حد "
وليد تنهّد بضيق و قال :
" لكن الفترة طالت يا رغد... أما اكتفيت ِ ؟؟ "
نظرت إليه بتعجب ... جاهلة ما المقصود من كلامه... فأوضح :
" تعرفين أنني أبقيتك هنا بناء على رغبتك و إصرارك... 
من أجل راحتك أنتِ ... لكنني غير مرتاح لهذا يا رغد... "
و بدا عليه الأسى و قلة الحيلة...
" لماذا ؟ "
سألته فأجاب :
" أنا لا أشعر بالراحة عندما لا تكونين تحت رعايتي مباشرة...
إنني المسؤول عنك و أريد أن أتحمّل مسؤوليتي كاملة... 
يجب أن تكوني معي أنا... ولي أمرك "
قلت مباشرة :
" لكنني لا أريد العودة إلى المزرعة... أرجوك يا وليد لا ترغمني على ذلك "
و يظهر أن جملتي هذه أزعجته بالقدر الذي جعله يتوقف بعصبية يزداد ضيقا و يقول :
" أنا أرغمك ؟ رغد ماذا تظنينني؟
عندما أخذتك للمزرعة لم يكن لدي المال لأوفر لك سكنا يناسبك... 
و عندما أخذتك للمدينة الساحلية لم أكن أعلم كم من الوقت سأمضي هناك 
و لم أشأ تركك بعيدة عني... و ها أنا قد تركتك بعيدة كل هذا الوقت تنفيذا لرغبتك أنت... 
و تقديرا لشعورك أنت ِ ... فهل لا قدرت شعوري أنا بالمسؤولية و لو لبعض الوقت ؟؟ "
الطريقة التي كان يخاطبني بها دقت في رأسي أجراس التنبيه... 
وليد لم يتحدّث معي كهذا مسبقا... بقيت كلماته ترن في رأسي لفترة
بعدها قلت برجاء :
" لا أريد العودة إلى المزرعة ... أرجوك... افهمني "
تنهد وليد تنهيدة تعب و قال :
" لن آخذك إليها ما لم ترغبي في ذلك... و لكن... 
عندما أعود إلى المدينة الساحلية... يجب أن تأتي معي "
نظرت إلى الأرض مذعنة ... دون أن أتحدّث...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" اتفقنا ؟ "
قلت باستسلام :
" نعم "
تنهّد وليد بارتياح هذه المرة... و قال :
" هذا جيّد "
ألقيت نظرة عليه فرأيت في عينيه بعض الامتنان...
لكن التعب كان طاغ ٍ على قسمات وجهه... 
و مزيج من الضيق و القلق كان يتسلل من بؤبؤيه...
تنفس بعمق ثم قال :
" و مرة أخرى يا رغد... إذا احتجت ِ لأي شيء فأبلغيني أنا... و ... رجاء يا رغد... رجاء...
لا تخرجي ثانية مع حسام بمفردكما "
أثارتني الجملة و تعلّقت عيناي بعينيه في استغراب... 
ما الذي يظنه وليد و ما الذي يفكر به ؟؟
قلت مبررة :
" لقد أوصلني إلى الصالون و... "
بترت جملتي ثم قلت :
" لماذا ؟ "
وليد قال بضيق شديد :
" أرجوك يا رغد... حتى و إن كان ابن خالتك المقرّب...
يبقى رجلا غير محرم لك... لا أريدك أن تتحدثي أو تضحكي أو تخرجي معه بهذه الحرية... "
~~~~~~~~~
كنت متعبا لذا فإني فور وصولي إلى المزرعة أويت للفراش...
و حقيقة ً منعتني صورة رغد و حسام
و هما يقفان جنبا إلى جنب مبتسمين... من النوم المريح
لم يعد باستطاعتي أن أتحمّل فكرة بقائها معه في بيت واحد... أكثر من هذا...
في الصباح التالي أخبرت أروى عن تفاصيل سفري 
و ما أنجزته في العمل و المنزل طرحت عليها فكرة الانتقال للعيش في منزلنا الكبير
لنبقى على مقربة من أملاكها... خصوصا بعد استقالة السيد أسامة...
" لا أحبذ ذلك يا وليد... أحب هذه المزرعة و أريد العيش فيها للأبد "
" و لكن يا أروى... سيشق علي أمر رعاية و إدارة أملاكك هكذا...
لا أجد من يمكنني الاعتماد عليه الآن "
أروى فكرت قليلا ثم قالت :
" نسافر أنا و أنت ؟ "
قلت :
" و رغد و الخالة أيضا "
ردت بسرعة :
" أمي لن تأتي معنا... لن توافق على ذلك... لا تريد ترك المزرعة أو خالي هكذا "
تنهّدت في حيرة من أمري... كيف لي أن ألملم شمل العائلة
و أضم أهلي جميعا في منزل واحد ؟؟
قالت أروى بعد تفكير قصير :
" لكن إذا تزوجنا يا وليد... فسيسهل الأمر "
نظرت إليها فرأيت الفكرة تنبعث من عينيها بقوة... 
و قد كان الجميع من حولي يلح علي بالزواج و يراه الوقت المناسب... 
و ربما كان بالفعل الوقت الناسب عند كل شيء... إلا قلبي...
قلت :
" لا يمكننا أن نتزوج الآن يا أروى "
" لماذا يا وليد ؟ عـُد... كم من الشهور مضت... "
قلت بضيق :
" أعرف ... لكني سبق و أن أخبرتك بأنني لن أتزوج قبل أن أزوّج رغد "
قالت أروى :
" ماذا يمنعك من تزويجها الآن ؟ ألم يعد ابن خالتها يرغب بذلك ؟ "
و كأنها كانت الشرارة التي أشعلت البنزين ! لا أنقصك ِ أنت ِ أيضا يا أروى...
قلت بعصبية :
" أروى أرجوك... لا تناقشي هذا الأمر معي مجددا... فهو لا يعنيك "
و يبدو أنني كنت قاسيا إذ أن أروى أشاحت بوجهها في حزن... 
شعرت بالندم فقلت مسترضيا:
" دعيني أدبّر أمور الصغيرة بنفسي... 
إنها تحت وصايتي أنا و لا يمكنني أن أولي مسؤوليتها لأي كان قبل بضع سنين..."

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أروى استدارت إلي و قالت :
" ألست تبالغ يا وليد؟ إنها امرأة بالغة كما ترى و ليست طفلة...
فلماذا تصر على اعتبارها صغيرة لهذا الحد؟ "
نظرت إليها بعمق و لا أدري إن كنت أخاطبها أم أخاطب نفسي... 
أم أخاطب رغد... أم أخاطب حسام ...
أمام مرآي صورة رغد و هي تسير جوار ابن خالتها و كأنها أصبحت شيئا يخصّه...
هل أتنازل عنها بهذه السهولة ؟؟
قلت :
" أنت لا تعرفين شيئا يا أروى... حاولي أن تفهميني ... "
و أطلقت تنهيدة أسى و تابعت :
" رغد هذه... طفلتي منذ سنين... لقد ربيتها على ذراعي... "
رفعت ذراعي في الهواء قليلا...
" حملتها بيدي هاتين و هي طفلة صغيرة... "
و ضممت ذراعي إلى صدري ...
" و نوّمتها في حضني هاهنا... "
و أغمضت عيني ّ ...
" لسبع سنين متواصلة... هنا في حضني... أقرب إلي من أي شيء آخر... "
و أحسست بحرارة في جفوني... 
أظن أن دموعا حزينة مكبوتة كانت تنذر بالانهمار...
إنه ذلك المنظر... يصهر دموعي...
كيف تميلين يا رغد إلى رجل غيري؟
كيف تفسحين المجال لحسام لأن يفكر بالزواج منك؟ 
كيف تسمحين له بأن يقترب منك؟ 
و كيف تريدين منّي تركك ِ معه و أنا أراه يوشك على الاستحواذ عليك؟
كلا ... لن أسمح لك يا رغد ... بأن تكوني لغيري...
فتحت عيني و أنا أحدّق في اللاشيء... 
من ذكريات الماضي المدفونة في أعماق صدري ...
" وليد ! "
انتبهت لصوت أروى فنظرت إليها بألم ...
" ماذا دهاك ؟؟ "
فلا بد أنها لحظت شرودي و حزني... 
و لو أنها قلبت جفوني لرأت ذلك المنظر مطبوعا عليها...
قلت :
" لا يمكنني التخلي عن رغد بهذه السهولة يا أروى... و لتعلمي ...
أنها ستظل أمانة مربوطة في عنقي... و صغيرة أظللها تحت جناحي ّ ... 
و تابعة مقترنة بوليد حتى الموت... "
~~~~~~
" هذه أوامر بابا وليد ! "
قلت ذلك و أنا أعتذر عن الذهاب معها إلى الصالة 
و مشاركة بقية أفراد العائلة الجلسة و الحديث...
نهلة تأملتني باستنكار و قالت :
" و هل طلب منك ألا تخرجي من الغرفة ؟ "
قلت :
" لا . لكنه نهاني عن الحديث أو الضحك مع أو أمام والدك و شقيقك ! "
نهلة ضحكت بسخرية ثم قالت :
" و هل يخشى عليك من أبي ؟؟ بربّك إنه في عمر والدك !
أما حسام فهو حسام ! ما الذي جد في الأمر ؟؟ "
قلت بإصرار :
" لن آتي معك يعني لن آتي معك ! "
وضعت نهلة يديها على خصريها و تأففت !
" ممنوع لبس الحلي... ممنوع لبس الأوشحة الملونة... 
ممنوع خلع العباءة... ممنوع الخروج مع حسام ... ممنوع الضحك...
ممنوع الكلام! ثم ماذا يا رغد؟ هل سيمنعك من التنفس أيضا ؟ "
نظرت إلى السقف متجاهلة تعليقها... فعادت تقول:
" لماذا يفعل ذلك ؟ "
لم تفارق عيناي السقف...
قالت بمكر :
" يغار عليك ِ ؟ "
نظرت إليها بسرعة ثم قلت :
" أي غيرة ؟ إنه مسألة آداب و حدود شرعية ! ابن عمّي ملتزم جدا "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ابتسمت هي بمكر و كأن كلامي يناقض بعضه البعض... و قالت :
" ألم يكن هو بنفسه يتحدث معك و يضحك و يصطحبك وحدكما إلى أي مكان؟
أنت من كان يخبرني بذلك ! "
علتني حمرة بسيطة فقالت نهلة :
" إنه يغار عليك ِ ! "
قلت معترضة – و إن تمنّيت لو كان كلامها صحيحا :
" أوه أنت ِ لا تفهمين شيئا ! إنه يعاملني كابنته !
لا يرى في ّ إلا طفلة صغيرة بحاجة للرعاية و النصح .. أما حسام ... فتعرفين ! "
رمتني نهلة بنظرة خبيثة ذات مغزى من طرف عينيها
ثم غادرت الغرفة تاركة إياي في حمرتي و أمنيتي الوهمية...
حتى و لو شعر بالغيرة علي فهذا من ضمن شعوره بالمسؤولية نحوي، و ليس بالحب...
و راودتني آنذاك فكرة بأن أتصل به ! 
لم يكن لدي أي حاجة لذلك غير أنني رغبت في الحديث معه و الإحساس بقربه... 
و الاطمئنان عليه...
تناولت الهاتف المحمول الذي أهداني إياه قبل فترة و اتصلت بهاتفه...
" مرحبا "
أتعرفون صوت من كان؟؟ إنها أروى !
للوهلة الأولى كدت أنهي المكالمة غير أنني سيطرت على نفسي و تكلّمت :
" مرحبا أروى "
" كيف حالك يا رغد ؟ "
" أنا بخير "
" مضت فترة طويلة ... ! "
قلت في نفسي : ( لا أظنك اشتقت ِ إلي ! )
" نعم... كيف الخالة ؟ "
" بخير و الحمد لله "
" أيمكنني التحدث إلى وليد ؟ "
سألتها مباشرة دون المماطلة في الحديث معها... فأجابت :
" إنه نائم الآن... "
" نائم ؟ في هذا الوقت ؟ "
و قد كانت السادسة مساء
" نعم. شعر بالتعب ثم خلد للنوم... هل تريدينه في أمر ضروري الآن ؟ "
قلت :
" كلا كلا... لكن هل هو بخير ؟ "
فقد أقلقتني جملتها الأخيرة...
" نعم، كل ما هنالك أنه مجهد من العمل و السفر
و كثرة المسؤوليات الملقاة على عاتقه...المزرعة...المعهد...المصنع...المنزل...و أنا و أنت ِ ! "
أنا و أنت ِ؟؟ ما الذي قصدته أروى ؟
هل تريد القول ... أنني أشكل عبئا إضافيا على وليد؟؟
إنني اخترت البقاء في بيت خالتي لأخلصه من مشاكلي 
و أتخلص من مشاحناتي مع أروى...
قلت بتردد :
" هل اشتكى من شيء ؟ "
قالت :
" وليد لا يشتكي... إنه يحمل الهم على صدره دون الشكوى... 
يريد أن نستقر في حياتنا لولا أن الظروف تحول دون ذلك "
قلت بتخوف :
" تستقران يعني... تتزوجان ؟ "
أجابت أروى :
" نعم... نخطط للزواج و من ثم السفر للاستقرار في المدينة الساحلية حيث أملاكي...
لكن... سيشق على وليد رعايتك عن كل ذلك البعد "
و صمتت قليلا ثم تابعت :
" إنه لا يريد أن نتزوّج قبل أن تتزوجي أنت ِ يا رغد... 
حتى ينقل ولاية أمرك و مسؤوليتك لرجل آخر... "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ربما لم أدرك أن الرسالة التي كانت أروى تود إيصالها إلي هي :
( زولي عن عاتق وليد ) إلا بعد تفكير عميق أسود...
كنت أدرك أنني أشكل عبئا إضافيا على أكتاف الجميع...
و أن رحيل والدي عني تركني عالة على الغير...
لكني لم أدرك إلى أي حد قد أثقلت كاهل ابن عمّي حتى هذا اليوم...
و لم أدرك أنني كنت العقبة في سبيل زواجه و استقراره مع الحسناء بهذا الشكل...
شعرت بالذل و الهوان بعد مكالمتي القصيرة مع أروى... 
و شعرت بألم شديد في صدري... 
و بالندم على كل ما سببته لوليد من تعاسة بسبب وجودي في حياته و تحت مسؤوليته
و تذكرت الضيق الذي كان يعيشه أيام سفر والدي إلى الحج... 
حينما اضطر لرعايتنا أنا و دانة... و نفاذ صبره في انتظار عودتهما... و هما للأسف لم يعودا
و لأشد الأسف... لن يعودا...
و تذكرت لقائي الأخير به و كيف بدا مرهقا ضجرا... 
و كأن جبلا حديديا يقف على كتفيه... و كيف أنه غادر عاجلا... ناشدا الراحة...
تريد أن تتزوج يا وليد؟
تريد أن تتخلص مني؟؟
حسنا
سأريحك من همّي
و ليفعل كل منا ما يريد !
بعد ذلك انضممت إلى أفراد عائلة خالتي 
و أخذت أشاركهم الأحاديث و الضحك ضاربة بعرض الحائط أي توصيات من وليد... !
مرت بضعة أيام قاطعت فيها وليد و أبقيت هاتفي المحمول مغلقا 
و تهربت من اتصالاته بهاتف المنزل... 
و لم ألتزم بلبس العباءة داخل المنزل كما طلب منّي 
بل اكتفيت بالأوشحة الطويلة الساترة
كما و أوصلني حسام مرتين أو ثلاث بمفردنا إلى أماكن متفرقة...
و عمدت مؤخرا إلى التلميح له عن قبولي فكرة الزواج منه... مبدئيا
حسام كان مسرورا جدا و يكاد يطير بي فرحا... 
و عاملني بلطف مضاعف و اهتمام مكثف بعد ذلك...
كنت أعرف أنه يحبني كثيرا... و مندفع بعواطفه تجاهي بكل صدق و إخلاص... 
و أنه ينتظر مني الإشارة حتى يتحول مشروع خطبتنا المستقبلي إلى حاضر و واقع...
و هو واقع... لا مفر لي منه... بطبيعة الحال...
علمت من حسام أنه فتح الموضوع مجددا أمام وليد في زيارته الأخيرة... 
و أن وليد أغلقه... و لكن تأييدي سيحدث و لا شك تغييرا...
لماذا يعارض وليد زواجي ؟ أليس في هذا حل لمشاكلنا جميعا؟؟
أصبح موضوع زواجنا أنا و حسام هو الحديث الشاغل لأفراد العائلة طوال الوقت 
و كان الجميع مسرورين به و بدؤوا يرسمون الخطط لتنفيذه...
ذات يوم، و كان يوما ماطرا من فصل الشتاء...
و كنا نجلس جميعا حول مدفئة كهربائية نستمد منها الحرارة و الحيوية...
و كنت ألبس ملابس شتوية ثقيلة و ألف شعري بلحاف صوفي ملون... 
أتانا زائر على غير موعد...
لم يكن ذلك الزائر غير وليد !
كان أسبوعان قد مضيا على زيارته الأخيرة لي... 
سمعنا أبو حسام يقول و هو يقف عند المدخل بصوت عال ٍ :
" هذا وليد ... "
فقامت خالتي و ابنتاها منصرفات، ثم عادت خالتي بالحجاب...
ثم فتح الباب سامحا لوليد بالدخول و مرحبا به...
رافقت وليد رياح قوية اندفعت داخلة إلى المنزل جعلت أطرافي ترتجف 
رغم أنني كنت أجلس قرب المدفئة...
" تفضل يا بني... أهلا بك "
قالت ذلك خالتي مرحبة به و قام حسام ليصافحه و هو يبتسم و يقول :
" كيف استطعت السير في هذا الجو ؟؟ "
" ببعض الصعوبات "
من خلال صوته المخشوشن أدركت أن وليد مصاب بالزكام !
كان وليد يلبس معطفا شتويا طويلا يظهر أنه تبلل بقطرات المطر...
" اقترب من المدفئة ! و أنت يا رغد حضّري بعض الشاي لابن عمّك "
قالت ذلك خالتي فأذعنت للأمر...
عندما عدت بقدح الشاي إلى وليد وجدته يجلس قرب المدفئة مادا يديه إليها... 
ناولته القدح فأخذه و لم يشكرني... بل إنه لم حتى ينظر إلي !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أما أنا فقد تأمّلت وجهه و رأيت أنفه المعقوف شديد الاحمرار 
و عينيه متورمتين بعض الشيء...
تحدث وليد و كان صوته مبحوحا جدا أثار شفقتي... مسكين وليد !
هل تتمكن الجراثيم منك أنت أيضا ؟؟
و الآن وجه خطابه إلي :
" لماذا لم تردي على اتصالاتي يا رغد؟ ماذا حدث للهاتف؟ "
لم يجد ِ التهرب من الإجابة، قلت :
" لا شيء ! "
صاد صمت قصير ... ثم قال وليد :
" كنت أود إبلاغك عن قدومي و عن أمر السفر إلى المدينة الساحلية كي تستعدي"
نظرت إليه ثم إلى خالتي و حسام، و عدت إليه قائلة :
" استعد ؟ "
قال :
" نعم، سترافقينني هذه المرة "
لم أتجاوب أول وهلة... ثم هززت رأسي و أنا أقول :
" لكنني ... لكنني ... لا أريد السفر "
و تدخلت خالتي قائلة :
" و لماذا ترافقك يا بني ؟؟ "
قال وليد :
" لأنني سأطيل البقاء بضعة أشهر... من أجل العمل "
قالت خالتي :
" و ماذا في ذلك؟؟ لماذا تريد أخذها معك ؟؟ "
التفت وليد نحو خالتي و قال :
" ليتسنى لي رعاية أمورها بنفسي كل هذه الشهور "
ساد الصمت القصير مرة أخرى ثم قالت خالتي :
" اطمئن من هذه الناحية "
و أضاف حسام :
" سافر مطمئنا فكل شيء يسير على ما يرام هنا "
وليد التفت إلى حسام و قد بدت عليه علامات الغضب !
ثم قال محاولا تقوية صوته المبحوح قدر الإمكان :
" سآخذها معي والأمر مفروغ منه "
و استدار إلي و تابع :
" استعدّي "
هذه المرّة يبدو وليد خشنا فظا... هل للزكام علاقة بذلك ؟؟
قلت :
" هل ستذهب الشقراء معك ؟ "
قال :
" نعم "
قلت مباشرة و بانفعال :
" لن أذهب "
و امتلأ الجو بالشحنات المتضادة ... 
و تولدت في الغرفة حرارة ليس مصدرها المدفئة فقط..
وليد قال بصبر نافذ :
" ستأتين يا رغد... كما اتفقنا سابقا... 
فأنا لن أتركك بعيدا كل تلك الشهور... قد يمتد الأمر إلى سبعة أو حتى عشرة أشهر... 
لن أتمكن من المجيء إلى هنا بين الفينة و الأخرى... الأمر شاق علي "
قلت :
" و لماذا تكلّف نفسك هذا العناء ؟ أنا بخير هنا فسافر مطمئنا جدا... "
و التفت مشيرة إلى خالتي و حسام و مضيفة :
" الجميع هنا يهتم بأموري فلا تشغل بالا "
لم يعجب وليد حديثي و ازداد احمرار أنفه و وجهه عامة ... 
ثم تحدّث إلى أبي حسام قائلا :
" هل لي بالحديث معها وحدها... إن سمحتم ؟ "
حسام و خالتي تبادلا النظرات المتشككة ثم انصرفا برفقة أبي حسام...
و بقينا أنا و وليد و الحرارة المنبعثة من المدفئة و الشرر المتطاير من عينيه ...
و الجو المشحون المضطرب ... سويا في غرفة واحدة !
كنت أجلس على طرف أحد المقاعد
بينما وليد على يجلس على مقعد بعيد بعض الشيء...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

بمجرد أن خرج الثلاثة... وقف وليد منتفضا... و أقبل نحوي...
وجهه كان مخيفا... يتنفس من فمه ... 
ربما بسبب الزكام أو ربما بسبب الحالة المنفعلة التي كان عليها ...
نظرت إليه بتخوف و ازدردت ريقي !
قال فجأة :
" هل لي أن أعرف أولا... يا ابنة عمّي... لماذا لا ترتدين عباءتك ؟ "
فاجأني سؤاله الذي جاء في غير موقعه... و دون توقعه... 
تلعثمت و لم أعرف بم أجيب !
لقد كنت أرتدي ملابس شتوية ثقيلة و محتشمة و فضفاضة، و داكنة الألوان...
و حتى وشاحي الصوفي الطويل كان معتما... 
اعتقد أن مظهري كان محتشما للغاية... 
فهل يجب أن أرتدي فوق كل هذه الأكوام عباءة سوداء ؟!
لما وجد وليد مني التردد و قلة الحيلة قال :
" ألم أطلب منك ... أن تضعي عباءتك كلما تواجد حسام أو أبوه معك ؟ "
قلت متحججة :
" لكنهما متواجدان معي دوما "
قال بغضب :
" إذن ارتدي العباءة دوما... "
لم أعلّق لأن طريقته كانت فظة جدا ... ألجمت لساني...
" و شيء آخر... إلى أين كنت ِ تذهبين؟ كلما اتصلت أخبروني بأنك غير موجودة... 
و هل كنت ِ تخرجين مع حسام وحدكما ؟ "
قلت مستغربة و منزعجة :
" وليد ... ؟ "
قال بحدة :
" أجيبيني يا رغد ؟؟ "
وقفت بعصبية و استياء و استدرت هامة بالمغادرة... كيف يجرؤ !؟
إلا أن وليد أمسك بذراعي و حال دون هروبي...
قلت:
" دعني و شأني "
قال و هو يعضّ على أسنانه :
" لن أدعك تفعلين ما يحلو لك... 
يجب أن تدركي أنك لست ِ طفلة بل امرأة 
و أن ابن خالتك الشاب المندفع هذا يطمح إليك "
جذبت ذراعي من قبضته و أنا في دهشة فائقة... وليد قال :
" أنا لا اسمح له بأن ينظر إليك و أنت هكذا ... "
ازددت دهشة ... ما الذي يجول بخاطر وليد ؟؟ و كيف يفكّر ؟؟
قلت :
" وليد !! ماذا أصابك ؟؟ ابن خالتي شاب مهذّب و هو يرغب في الزواج منّي ..
و الجميع يعرف ذلك بما فيهم أنت
و لم تزده جملتي إلا ثورة !
قال بغضب :
" و أنا قلت لك... و له... و للجميع... 
بأنني لن أوافق على مثل هذا الزواج و لن أسمح بأن يتم قبل سنين... 
أسمعتِ يا رغد ؟ "
صرخت :
" لماذا ؟ "
قال :
" لأنني لا أريد ذلك... أنا الوصي عليك و أنا من يقرر متى و ممن أزوّجك... 
و إن ألح أحد علي بهذه الفكرة مجددا فسأحذفها من رأسي نهائيا "
ذهلت لكلامه و لم أصدق أذني ّ... حملقت فيه و لم يقو َ لساني على النطق...
التفت َ وليد يمنة و يسرة في تشتت كأنه يبحث عن الكلمات الضائعة...
و أخذ يضرب راحته اليسرى بقبضته اليمنى بغضب... 
ثم حدّق بي فرأيت عضلات فكه تنقبض و هو يضغط على أسنانه بانفعال 
كمن يمزّق لقمة صلبة بين فكيه...
وليد صرخ بصوته المبحوح و هو في قمة الغضب و التهيّج :
" و تريدين منّي أن أتركك هنا؟ 
كيف أكون مطمئنا إلى ما يدور بعيدا عن ناظري؟
لماذا لا تلتزمين بما طلبته منك؟ حتى و إن كان أقرب الناس إليك 
لا أسمح لك بالظهور أمامه بلا عباءة... إن حدث و تزوجته يوما فاعلي

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ما يحلو لك ِ و لكن و أنت ِ تحت وصايتي أنا فعليك التقيد بما أطلبه منك أنا يا رغد... 
أنا و أنا فقط ... و أنا أحذرك من تكرارها ثانية... هل هذا مفهوم ؟ "
يكاد قلبي يتوقف من الخوف...
و وليد يتحرك شعرت و كأن قبضته اليمنى على وشك أن تضربني أنا الآن !... 
أحملق فيه بدهشة و ذعر فيرد علي بصرخة تصفع وجهي قبل أن تثقب طبلتي أذني :
" هل هذا مفهوم أم أعيد كلامي ؟ أجيبي ؟؟ "
ينتفض بدني و تصدر منه ارتجافة و أهز رأسي إيجابا...
وليد هدأ بعض الشيء و أخذ يمر بأصابعه على شعره الكثيف و يتنهد بضجر... و يبتعد عنّي...
شعرت بالغيظ... بالقهر... بالذل ...
كيف يجرؤ وليد على التحكم في حياتي بهذا الشكل؟؟
و كيف يصرخ بوجهي بهذه الطريقة الفظة ؟
بل كيف يخاطبني بهذا الأسلوب الخشن؟
إن أحدا لم يصرخ بوجهي هكذا من قبل...
تملكتني رغبة في الهجوم... في الدفاع... 
أو حتى في التوسل ! قلت و أنا متعلقة بأمل أن يكون ما سمعت وهما :
" وليد... هل ... تعني... "
و قبل أن أتم كلامي كان قد صرخ مجددا :
" أنا أعني ما أقول يا رغد... و ما دمت ِ تحت مسؤوليتي
فنفّذي ما أقوله و لا تزيديني أكثر مما أنا فيه"
كالخنجر طعنتني كلماته الحادة القاسية فقلت و أنا على وشك الانهيار :
" لماذا تفعل هذا بي؟؟ إن كنت تراني هما على صدرك... 
لم لا تزوجني منه الآن و تتخلص منّي و ترتاح و تريحني منك ؟؟ 
لماذا يا وليد لماذا ؟؟ لماذا ؟؟ "
و انفجرت باكية...
جلست على المقعد و أسندت مرفقي إلى رجلي
و وجهي إلى راحتي يدي ّ و سكبت العبر...
حل الصمت المرعب على الأجواء...
فجأة... تخلخلت الرياح الباردة ملابسي و دقت عظامي... 
رفعت رأسي فإذا بها تصفعني و تطير بدموعي بعيدا... 
نظرت إلى الباب فرأيته مفتوحا و وليد يستقبل الأعاصير...
وقفت و ناديته بسرعة :
" وليد "
التفت إلي و خصلات شعره تتطاير في كل اتجاه من شدة الريح...
" إلى أين ستذهب ؟ "
قلت و أنا في خوف منه و عليه... فالجو كان مرعبا و لا يصلح للمشاوير الطويلة... 
خصوصا و هو مريض...
وليد قال :
" سأعود لاصطحابك غدا... اجمعي أشياءك "
و استدار منصرفا مغلقا الباب من بعده...
أسرعت إلى الباب و فتحته و تلقيت الريح بوجهي... هتفت :
" وليد ... وليد انتظر "
وقف موليا إلي ظهره و الهواء يعبث بشعره و معطفه ...
قلت :
" لا تذهب الآن... انتظر حتى تهدأ العاصفة قليلا "
لكنه تابع طريقه مبتعدا... متجاهلا نداءاتي...
عندما عدت... وجدت الجميع يقفون في الداخل ينظرون إلي ...
شعرت و كأن نظراتهم تخترقني... أملت رأسي إلى الأسفل و هممت ُ بالانصراف...
استوقفني صوت حسام و هو يقول :
" هل يخاطبك دائما بهذا الشكل ؟ "
رفعت بصري إليه فوجدته غاضبا مقطب الحاجبين... و أعين الجميع تنتظر جوابي...
هززت رأسي نفيا و أنا أقول :
" لا ... كلا ... "
و لم أكن أتوقع أن يكون صراخ وليد بصوته المبحوح قد أصاب آذانهم ...
خالتي قالت :
" سأتحدّث معه حينما يعود "
قال حسام منفعلا :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" و أنا سأوقفه عند حدّه "
أبو حسام قال :
" لا تتدخل أنت... سأحدّثه أنا بنفسي "
صاح حسام :
" يا له من متعجرف فظ ... من يظن نفسه؟؟ ليتك بقيت ِ تحت وصاية سامر...
فعلى الأقل ذلك المشوّه ليّن و متفهّم و لا يستخدم يده في التعامل مع الآخرين "
قالت خالتي :
" لا أعرف من أين أتى بكل هذه الغلظة... إنه يختلف عن سامر و شاكر تماما "
قال أبو حسام :
" إنها الغربة يا أم حسام... "
قالت خالتي :
" لن أسكت على هذا... لسوف أطلب من سامر 
و دانة التدخل و إيجاد حل لنا مع هذا الوليد "
~~~~~~~~~~
أشعر بالدوار...
أتنفس بصعوبة بالغة... و رغم برودة الجو يتصبب مني العرق...
إنني مصاب بنزلة بردية شديدة أرهقت قواي منذ أيام...
و القرحة التي عالجتها منذ زمن، عادت آلامها تسيطر على معدتي من جديد...
بصعوبة بالغة نهضت عن السرير الدافئ ف
ي غرفتي التي استأجرتها للمبيت لليلة واحدة في هذا الفندق... و ما أسوأها من ليلة...
إنني لم أنم... و لم يهدأ دماغي عن التفكير ساعة واحدة...
لماذا يا رغد...؟ لماذا...؟
و لماذا أيها القدر القاسي...
أتركها أمانة بين أيديهم... فيخططون لسرقتها منـّي؟؟
أبدا... يستحيل أن أدعها معهم يوما واحدا بعد... هيا انهض... يا وليد...
كان لا يزال أمامي عدة مسافات علي قطعها... و أنا غاية في التعب... و المرض...
لملمت حاجياتي بعناء... و غادرت الفندق قاصدا بيت أبي حسام...
حتى و إن كانت رغد ترغبين في الزواج منه أو كانت هذه أمنيتك ِ الأولى...
فأنا لن أنفذها لك... و يجب عليك خلال السنين المقبلة... أن تنسيه ...
أنا لن أتقبـّـل منك ِ الخيانة مرتين... لن أسمح لك !
عندما وصلت إلى بيت أبي حسام هو و زوجته و قاداني إلى المجلس...
هناك بدءا يحدثاني بهدوء عن وضع رغد ...
و من ثم تطرقا إلى موضوع الزواج من جديد...
لا أدري إن كنت ُ أسمعهما أم لا... أو أعي ما يقولان... 
كنت مجهدا حد العمى و الصمم ... حد الخرس و الشلل...
اعتقد أنهما كانا يخاطباني بعقلانية و كلامهما كان سيبدو منطقيا جدا لأي مستمع...
أما أنا فلم أركز في حديثهما الطويل... 
و ربما لم تظهر عليّ إلا أمارات البلادة و البرود... 
حتى أنني لو فكّرت في الغضب... لم أكن لأجد عصبا واحدا في ّ قادرا على الاشتعال...
أنا مرهق... أرجوكما اعتقاني الآن...
و رغم كل ما قالاه... عارضت فكرة الزواج تلك 
و رفضت ترك رغد معهم و ألححت عليهما لاستدعائها... 
و شرحت لهما خطّتي في إلحاقها بإحدى الجامعات...
بعد ذلك أتت رغد... و كنا أنا و هي نتحاشى النظر إلى بعضنا البعض... 
فلقاؤنا يوم أمس كان سيئا...
هدرت هي المزيد من الوقت و الجهد غير أنني لم أغيّر رأيي... و كلّما ألحّت ازددت إصرارا...
أم حسام قالت أخيرا :
" لن ينتهي الموضوع هنا يا وليد... سنعرف كيف ندبّر حلا "
و كان في كلامها شيء من التهديد...
لم أجبها بل التفت نحو رغد و قلت معلنا نهاية الحوار :
" هيا بنا يا رغد "
لم تكن رغد قد حزمت حقائبها لكن الوقت كان يداهمنا و الصداع يتفاقم في رأسي ... 
أعطيتها فرصة قصيرة لجمع ما أمكن و من ثم لتودع أقاربها 
و أحسست بآلامها و هي تبكي في حضن خالتها...
بدوت فظا قاسيا في نظر الجميع... و لكنني لن أتراجع...
حملت رغد حقيبة يدها فيما حملت أنا حقيبة أغراضها 
و سرت و هي تسير خلفي مكرهة... مستسلمة...
و نحن نخرج من البوابة ألقت رغد النظرة الأخيرة على أفراد عائلة خالتها و قالت بأسى :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" مع السلامة "
تمزق قلبي معها... و عذبني ضميري أيما عذاب... سامحيني يا رغد... 
أعدك بأن أعوّضك عن كل هذا ... سامحيني...
أم حسام قالت و هي تغلق البوابة بعد خروجنا أنا و رغد ... و حسام و أبيه :
" الله الله... في اليتيمة يا وليد... أمامك حساب لا يخطئ... "
ما أشعرني بأنني... أرتكب كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب...
نظرت إلى رغد... 
ثم أغمضت عيني ّ و وضعت ُ يدي على جبيني و ضغطت بشدّة...
عل ّ الألم يرحم رأسي قليلا...
ما الذي تظنونه عنّي؟؟ أي فكرة قد جعلتهم يتعقدون بها يا رغد ؟؟
هل أنا وحشي و مجرم لهذا الحد؟؟
حينما ركبنا السيارة وقف حسام بجوارنا و قال :
" إذا أساء أحد معاملتك فابلغيني يا رغد "
و وجه خطابه إلي مهددا :
" حذار أن تقسو على ابنة خالتي يا وليد... ستدفع الثمن غاليا... "
و ابتلعت جملته و لم أعقب... 
و سرنا تشيعنا أعين حسام و أبيه و تتبعنا أفئدة العائلة أجمع ...
و كلما ابتعدنا أحسست بالألم يزداد... 
بينما لا تزال كلماتهم الأخيرة ترن في رأسي بحدة...
و لما نظرت إلى رغد... رأيتها غارقة في حزن يتفطر منه قبل الحجر...
فكيف بقلبي ؟
هل كنت ُ قاسيا لهذا الحد؟؟
هل أنا مخطئ في تصرفي؟
هل كان علي ّ تركها بعيدة عن ناظري... قريبة من ناظر حسام ؟؟
ألا يحق لي أن أخاف عليها من كل عين و كل شر...؟
أليست هذه صغيرتي أغلى ما لدي في هذا الكون؟؟
ألست ُ أنا ولي أمرها و المسؤول عنها كليا... أمام الله ؟؟
اللهم و أنت الشاهد العالم بالنوايا... 
تعرف أنني ما أردت لها و مذ أدخلتـَها في حياتي قبل سنين طويلة... إلا خيرا...
اللهم و أنت المطّلع على الأفئدة و المقلب للقلوب... 
ارحم قلبي و اعف ُ عن خطاياه...
مر زمن طويل و نحن في صمت أصم ٍ أخرس ٍ ... 
وشرود كبير متشتت... و زادنا الطريق البري وحشة و غربة... 
و لم يكن يسلك دربنا إلا القليل من السيارات ... في مثل هذا الجو المضطرب...
الأفكار ظلت تعبث برأسي المتصدّع وضاعفت مرضي و حرارة جسدي...
الصداع و الدوار ... و الأفكار الحائرة المتناثرة... 
و كلمات حسام و أمّه الأخيرة ... و قطرات المطر الكثيفة الهاجمة على زجاج السيارة... 
و دموع رغد التي أراها من حين لآخر عبر المرآة...
و آلام صدري و معـِدتي و أطرافي ... 
كلها اجتمعت سوية و أفقدتني القدرة على التركيز...
و فيما أنا منطلق بالسيارة فجأة انحرفت ُ عن مساري 
و اصطدمت بأحد أعمدة النور بقوّة...
و أظلمت الدنيا في عيني...

------------------------------

أخيراً ما توقعت هالحقله تخلص
نهايه الحلقه الـ38
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ39

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

شكراً لتواصلكِ..


الحلقة التاسعة و الثلاثون
~ أرجوك... ابقـِـه لي ~

صرخت فجأة و نحن ننحرف عن مسارنا و نصطدم بقوة بعمود إنارة ... 
ارتطم جسمي بمقعد وليد و لكني لم أصب بأذى...
توقفت السيارة عن الحركة و رفعت رأسي فرأيت رأس وليد على المقود...
شعرت بالفزع و صرخت :
" وليد... "
و لكنه لم يتحرّك ...
مددت يدي نحو كتفه و أخذت أضربه و أنا مستمرة في نداءاتي لكنه لم يستجب...
حركت يدي نحو رأسه و ضربت بقوة أكبر...
" وليد... أجبني أرجوك.... وليد أرجوك... "
صدرت أنة من حنجرته و تحرك قليلا...
" وليد أجبني... أتسمعني ؟؟ أرجوك رد علي "
أصابني الهلع الشديد... خرجت من السيارة مسرعة فتدفق الهواء بعنف إلى الداخل...
كان الجو عاصفا باردا ماطرا...
أقبلت إلى الباب الأمامي الأيمن و أردت فتحه فوجدته موصدا...
عدت إلى الداخل عبر الباب الذي خرجت منه و فتحت قفل الباب الأمامي
ثم خرجت و دخلت عبر الباب الأمامي... 
و جلست قرب وليد... مبللة... بردى... مرعوبة... مفزوعة... أرتجف...
مددت يدي و رفعت رأسه عن المقود فرأيت سيل من الدماء يتدفق من أنفه المعقوف فصعقت... 
و أطلقت صيحة شاهقة... أسندت رأسه إلى الوراء ثم رحت أضرب خديه في ذعر... 
و ما بي ذرة واحدة من القوة...
و بصوت أشك أنه خرج من حنجرتي أصلا هتفت :
" وليد... وليد أجبني... أرجوك وليد... أجبني "
وليد فتح عينيه أخيرا و تأوه... ثم رفع يده اليسرى
و وضعها على جبينه و قطب حاجبيه بألم...
قلت بلهفة:
" وليد... هل أنت بخير ؟؟ "
و لا أعرف إن كان سمعني أم لا...
تلفت يمنة و يسرة ببطء و ناداني بصوت متحشرج :
" رغد... "
قلت بسرعة :
" وليد أنا هنا... "
و حركت يدي لأمسك بيده اليمنى... لأشعره بوجودي...
فشد هو ضغطه على يدي و أغمض عينيه يعصرهما عصرا... و يئن...
هتفت فزعة:
" وليد... وليد ... كلّمني "
فتح عينيه و نظر إلي و أخذ يلتقط بعض الأنفاس المخنوقة ثم قال :
" أأنت بخير ؟ "
لم استطع الرد من شدة الفزع
وليد شد ّ الضغط على يدي و تأوه ثم قال :
" أنا مرهق جدا ... سأرتاح قليلا..."
و حرر يدي و حرك يده نحو المقود
و أوقف محرك السيارة فيما رأسه لا يزال ملتصقا بمسند المقعد دون حراك... 
ثم أغمض عينيه و هوت يده مرتطمة بأي شيء... و استقرت قرب يدي... 
تحركت أصابعه و أمسكت بيدي مجددا ... 
ثم سكن عن الحركة و بدا لي و كأنه... فقد وعيه...
قلت بهلع:
" وليد... أأنت بخير ؟ "
لم يستجب... هززت يده و كررت :
" وليد... رد علي ! "
فأطلق أنّه خفيفة ضعيفة... أحسست بها تخرج من أعماق صدره...
" وليد... كلمني أرجوك... "
تكلم وليد من طرف لسانه دون حتى أن يحرك شفتيه :
" لا تخافي... رغد "
و شد على يدي... ثم سكن عن الكلام و الحركة...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

راقبته فرأيت صدره يلهث بأنفاس قوية تتحرك عبر فمه... 
يكاد بخارها يغشي زجاج السيارة ... أما أنفه فقد كان لا يزال ينزف... 
و قطرات الدم تقطر من أسفل فكّه لتتلقاها ملابسه و تشربها بشراهة...
منظر أفزعني حد الموت...
هتفت بما كان قد تبقى لحبالي الصوتية من قدرة على النطق :
" وليد... أنفك... ينزف ... "
لم يجب...
" وليد... "
و لم يرد
" وليد... رد علي ... أرجوك "
و أحسست بيده تضغط علي قليلا... ثم تسترخي...
كانت دافئة جدا... و رطبة...
تناولت بعض المناديل و قرّبتها من وجهه... و توقفت برهة مترددة ...
أنظر إلى مجرى الدماء ينسكب من أنفه... إلى شفتيه المفتوحتين... 
إلى ذقنه... تكاد قطرات منها تتسلل إلى فمه ممتزجة مع الأنفاس الساخنة...
دون أن يشعر بها أو ينتبه إليها...
قربت المناديل من سيل الدم و مسحته بخفة... 
و وليد لم يشعر بشيء... و لم يفعل أي شيء...
لم أعد أسمع غير صوت الرياح الماطرة 
تصفع زجاج السيارة مثيرة في نفسي رعبا منقطع النظير...
الغيوم السوداء الكثيفة تلبدت في السماء و حجبت أشعة الشمس...
قطرات المطر تزاحمت على نوافذ السيارة... 
و أوهمتني بالشعور بالغرق حتى أصبحت التقط أنفاسي التقاطا... 
و أعصر يدي ببعضهما عصرا...
أخذت أراقب كل شيء من حولي... أنفاس وليد القوية...
أرواق الأشجار المتراقصة في مهب الريح... سيول المطر المنزلقة على النوافذ... 
و عقارب ساعة يدي تدور ببطء و سكون... 
و السيارات المعدودة التي مرّت بطريقنا الموحش و ربّما لسوء الطقس تجاهلتنا...
شعرت برجفة تسري في جسدي... 
اقتربت أكثر نحو وليد و حركت يديّ و أمسكت بذراعه ناشدة الأمان... و جفلت لحرارتها...
لم يحس وليد بي... لقد كان غارقا في النوم ...
تأملت وجهه... كان شاحبا كالعشب الجاف... جليا عليه المرض... 
عيناه وارمتان و تحيط بهما هالتان من السواد... 
و بعض زخات العرق تبرق على جبينه العريض... 
و آثار الدم الممسوح تظهر على أنفه المعقوف و ذقنه الملتحي... 
و الهواء الساخن يتدفق من فمه مندفعا بقوة...
وليد قلبي... مريض...
نعم مريض !
و مريض جدا...
آنذاك... تمنيت... و ليت الأماني تتحقق فور تمنيها... 
تمنيت لو كان باستطاعتي... أن أمسح على رأسه أو أربت على كتفيه...
تمنيت... لو أستطيع أن أبلسم جرحه الدامي أو أنشف جبينه المتعرق ...
تمنّيت ... لو كنت هواء ً يمتزج بأنفاسه و يقتحم صدره... و يلامس دفأه ...
تمنيت لو أعود طفلة و أرتمي بحضه... و أبكي على صدره...
لطالما كان يعتني بي حين أمرض... لطالما عالج جروحي ... و سكّن آلامي... و هدّأ روعي... 
لطالما ربت على كتفي و مسح دموعي... و رسم الابتسامة بين خدي ّ...
لطالما حمل همومي الصغيرة... و حملني ضئيلة على ذراعيه...
تشبثت بذراعه بلا شعور مني.. و لا شعور منه...
إنْ حنينا ً إلى الماضي... أو خوفا ً من الحاضر... أو أملا ً في الغد...
تعلقت بتلك الذراع تعلق الغريق بطوق النجاة... 
و كأنها آخر ما تبقّى لي... من وليد قلبي...
بعد قليل... رأيت سيارة تتوقف أمامنا ... فزعت ...
اشتد قبضي على ذراع وليد ... هززتها بقوة و هتفت بانفعال :
" وليد انهض "
لم يفق ... تسارعت ضربات قلبي و اصطدمت ببعضها البعض... 
غرست أظافري في ذراع وليد و أنا أرى باب تلك السيارة ينفتح و صرخت بقوّة :
" وليد ... انهض أرجوك... أرجوك "
أحس وليد بشيء يعصر ذراعه... و أصدر صوت أنين مخنوق ...
ثم بدأ يتحرك و أخيرا فتح عينيه...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

التفت إلي ّ بجهد بالغ ... دون أن يبعد رأسه عن المسند ...
و لما التقت نظراتنا رأيت المرض مستحوذا عليه... أيما استحواذ...
رأيت القلق و الألم ينبعان من أعماق عينيه...
قلت و الفزع يصرخ في حنجرتي :
" وليد... أفق أرجوك... إنهم قادمون "
مشيرة نحو السيارة...
وليد نظر إلى السيارة و قطب جبينه ثم قال بصوت شديد البحة بالكاد يسمع و يفهم:
" اتصلي بسامر "
حملقت به غير مستوعبة للجملة... و كررت لأتأكد :
" سامر ؟؟ "
وليد أغمض عينيه في ألم و قال :
" سامر... هيا يا رغد ... "
هتفت :
" وليد.... "
في فزع و قلق شديدين...
لكنه لم يجب... لا بالكلام، و لا بالأنين، و لا حتى بطرفة عين...
هاتف وليد كان موضوعا في أحد الأرفف أمامي مباشرة
و بسرعة تناولته و اتصلت بسامر...
~~~~~~~~~
فور وصولي إليهما، تفاقم الذعر الذي كان قد أصابني مذ سمعت رغد تقول :
" الحق... يا سامر... وليد متعب جدا "
المشوار استغرق منّي حوالي العشرين دقيقة و أنا طائر بالسيارة على الطريق البري...
الطقس في ذاك اليوم كان سيئا للغاية و مررت بأكثر من حادث مروري أثناء سيري...
سيارة وليد كانت مصطدمة بأحد المصابيح الضوئية 
و من الضرر الظاهر عليها يتضح أن وليد لم يكن مسرعا جدا ...
أوقفت سيارتي على مقربة و خرجت مباشرة مهرولا ... 
الجو كان عاصفا، باردا و ممطرا... و الشارع خال ٍ من السيارات...
رأيت رأس وليد مسندا إلى المقعد... و عينيه مغمضتين ... و
كان ساكنا عن الحراك...
أما رغد فقد كانت جالسة على المقعد المجاور له و متشبثة بذراعه...
في وضع يوحي للناظر إليها أنها مفزوعة جدا
اقتربت من باب وليد و لما هممت بفتحه وجدته مغلقا... طرقت النافذة و أنا أقول :
" افتح الباب "
و شقيقي لم يحرّك ساكنا. هتفت مخاطبا رغد و التي كانت آنذاك تراقبني في وجل :
" افتحي الباب يا رغد "
و لم تفعل ذلك مباشرة... بل استغرقت بعض الوقت تحملق بي
ألم تستوعب بعد أنني سامر ؟؟
بمجرد أن فتحـَت هي القفل فتحتُ أنا الباب و أطللت برأسي إلى الداخل:
" وليد... أأنت بخير ؟"
و هالني أن أرى بعض الدماء تلوث أنفه و شفتيه و فكه السفلي... و حتى ملابسه...
وليد التفت نحوي ببطء و حذر و فتح عينيه ثم قال :
" أنا متعب... "
ثم رفع يده اليسرى و وضعها على رأسه إشارة منه إلى مصدر التعب... 
لابد أن رأسه أصيب في الحادث... لطفك يا رب...
قلت و أنا أمد يدي إليه لمساعدته على النهوض :
" أتستطيع النهوض ؟ قم معي... "
وليد أزاح يده عن رأسه و أشار إلى رغد و هو يخاطبها دون أن يلتفت إليها :
" تعالي رغد "
حينما نظرت إليها رأيت الذعر يملأ قسمات وجهها و الرجفة تسري في جسدها
ربما من الخوف أو من برودة الهواء المندفع بقوة عبر الباب، حاملا معه قطرات المطر...
و كانت تمسك بذراع وليد تكاد تعانقها...
إن شهورا طويلة قد مضت على لقائنا الأخير... 
و هذه ليست باللحظة المناسبة لأسرد لكم كيف أشعر... 
و لا حتى لأسمح لنفسي بأن أشعر...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ساعدت شقيقي على النهوض، و بمجرد أن وقف استند إلي
ثم فجأة تركتي و جثا أرضا و جعل يتقيأ
و أيضا رأيت الدماء تنسكب من جوفه على الأرض... 
ما جعلني أزداد فزعا... و ما جعل رغد تقبل نحونا مسرعة و تشهق بقوّة...
شقيقي بدا مريضا جدا... و الواضح أنه مصاب بدوار شديد لا يستطيع معه تحريك رأسه ...
لا شك أن الإصابة قد شملت دماغه...
يا رب... خيب ش####...
بعد ذلك، أسندته إلي ّ مجددا و سرنا مترنحين نحو سيارتي... 
تلفحنا الرياح و يغسلنا المطر... و يقرصنا البرد... 
و كان وليد رغم حالته الفظيعة تلك و صوته المبحوح ذاك لا يفتأ ينادي :
" تعالي يا رغد "
أما هذه الأخيرة فقد كانت تسير إلى جانبنا ضامّة ذراعيها إلى صدرها يعلوها الذعر... 
و تنساب قطرات لامعة على وجهها لا أستطيع الجزم ما إذا كانت من ماء السماء أو ماء العين...
جعلت أخي يضطجع على طول المقاعد الخلفية مثنيا ركبتيه، وقلت مخاطبا رغد :
" اركبي "
و قد كانت لا تزال واقفة إلى جواري عند الباب الخلفي تنظر إلى وليد بهلع
و الأخير قال مؤكدا :
" اركبي يا رغد "
عدت إلى سيارة شقيقي لإغلاقها و جلب المفاتيح و أقبلت ُ مسرعا... 
و فور جلوسي على المقعد نزعت نظارتي المبللة 
و فركت يدي ّ الباردتين ببعضهما البعض ثم التفت نحو رغد الجالسة إلى جانبي
و سألتها للمرة الأولى :
" هل أنت بخير ؟؟ "
و لكم أن تتصوروا مدى الدهشة التي تملكتها و هي تنظر إلي... !
سألتني مذهولة :
" ماذا فعلت بوجهك ؟؟ "
" لا يهم... ماذا حصل معكما ؟؟ "
أخبرتني رغد بأن وليد كان مريضا 
و لكنه قدم إلى المدينة الصناعية ليصطحبها إلى مزرعة
أروى و من ثم ينطلقون إلى المدينة الساحلية من أجل العمل...
و أنه كان يقود بسرعة معتدلة و بدا متعبا ثم انحرف في سيره 
و اصطدم بعمود المصباح... و فقد وعيه...
و أن إحدى السيارات قد توقفت للمساعدة لكن وليد صرف راكبيها 
و لم يسمح له بتقديم العون...
و هي تتحدث كانت تتوقف لالتقاط أنفاسها أو لإلقاء نظرة على وليد... 
و لم يخف َ علي مدى القلق و الهلع الذين كانت تعانيهما آنذاك...
ذهبنا مباشرة إلى إحدى المستشفيات و حضر فريق طبي
و حمل وليد إلى غرفة الطوارئ و بدؤوا بفحصه و علاجه...
و الطبيب يفتح قميصه ليفحصه هالني منظر رهيب...
الكثير من الندب و آثار جروح قديمة مختلفة مبعثرة على جدعه... 
لم يسبق لي ملاحظتها قبل اليوم...
أما الطبيب فقد تبادل هو من معه النظرات الغريبة... و علامات التساؤل...
أمر الطبيب بعدها بإجراء فحوصات ضرورية ليتأكد من الحادث لم يؤثر على رأس وليد... 
و جعلتنا شكوكه ندور في دوامة الجحيم ... إلى أن ظهرت النتائج مطمئنة و الحمد لله...
ثم أمر بإبقائه في غرفة الملاحظة إلى أن يعيد تقييم حالته
و رجح أن يستلزم الأمر إدخاله للمستشفى...
غرفة الملاحظة تلك كانت تحوي مجموعة من الأسرة لا تفصل بينها أي ستائر...
و هي خاصة بالرجال فقط...
" يمكنك ِ الانتظار هناك "
قال الممرض مخاطبا رغد و مشيرا إلى غرفة الانتظار الخاصة بالسيدات
لكن رغد لم تتزحزح قيد أنملة و بقيت واقفة معي إلى جوار وليد
و لأن الغرفة كانت تخص الرجال و ممتلئة بهم فقد شعرت بحرج الموقف
و قلت مخاطبا وليد الممدد على السرير بين اليقظة و النوم :
" سننتظر في الخارج... سآتي لتفقدك بعد قليل "
وليد فتح عينيه و خاطبني :
" انتبه لها "
ثم وجه نظره إلى رغد ... رغد سألته مباشرة و بلهفة :
" هل أنت بخير ؟ "
وليد قال و هو يغمض عينيه :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" سأنام قليلا... "
و يبدو أنه نام فورا ....
لم يكن بحاجة لتوصيتي على رغد...
هل نسى أنها قبل شهور و إن طالت... كانت خطيبتي ؟
أم هل نسى أنها... و منذ ولدت كانت و لا تزال ابنة عمّي ؟ 
و أنها و منذ الطفولة... رفيقة عمري؟؟؟
خرجنا من غرفة الملاحظة تلك... و وقفنا في الممر لبعض الوقت...
رغد سألتني آنذاك:
" هل سيكون بخير ؟ "
كنت حينها أنظر إلى أرضية الممر الملساء...
و أستمع إلى خطوات المارة حين تدوس عليها...
و أضرب أخماسا بأسداس ... في مخاوفي و توجساتي...
رفعت رأسي و نظرت إليها...
لم يزل الهلع مرسوما لا بل محفورا على قسمات وجهها...
كانت تضم يديها إلى بعضهما البعض و تعبث بأصابعها بتوتر شديد... 
و الله الأعلم... من منّا أكثر قلقا و أحوج إلى المواساة...
قلت مجيبا عن سؤالها :
" نعم، إن شاء الله "
قالت بانفعال :
" و ماذا عن الدماء التي خرجت من جوفه ؟ "
قلت :
" تعرفين أنه مصاب بقرحة في معدته منذ العام الماضي... ربما عاودت النزيف "
امتقع وجه رغد و احتقنت الدماء فيه فغدا أشبه ببركان على وشك الانفجار... 
و قالت :
" و هل رأسه سليم حقا ؟؟ هل الطبيب واثق من ذلك؟؟ 
لماذا نزف أنفه إذن ؟؟ لماذا لا يسترد وعيه كاملا ؟؟ "
و هو السؤال الذي يدور في رأسي و يضاعف مخاوفي... و ما من جواب...
رغد لما رأت صمتي تفاقم هلعها و هتفت و هي بالكاد تزفر أنفاسها :
" إن أصابه شيء فأنا سأموت "
و جاءت كلماتها و كأنها تهديد أكثر من كونها قلقا...
كأنها تهددني أنا بأن تموت هي لو أصاب وليد شيء لا قدّر الله... 
و كأنني المسؤول عمّا أصابه... و كأنني أملك تغيير القدر...
وكأنني جدار مصنوع من الفولاذ... يمكنه تلقي أقسى الطعنات من أعز الأحباب... 
دون حتى أن يخدش
رفعت رغد يدها إلى وجهها تداري ما لا تجدي مداراته أمام مرآي...
" يا رب... أرجوك... أبقه لي ... يكفي من أخذت... أرجوك... أرجوك ... أرجوك... "
تفطّر قلبي بسببها و لأجلها... و أوشكت على النحيب معها...
و تذكّرت الحالة التي اعترتها بعد وفاة والدي ّ ...
و التي خشينا أن تلحق بهما بسببها لولا لطف الله و رحمته...
تركتها تبكي لبعض الوقت... فقد كانت بحاجة لذلك...
ثم قلت مشجعا وأنا المنهار المكسور :
" اطمئني يا رغد... سيتعافى بإذن الله "
بعد هذا ذهبنا إلى السيارة و بقينا في داخلها نعد الثواني و الدقائق و الساعات... 
و قلبانا لهجان بالدعاء و التضرع إلى الله...
و كنت أمر لتفقّد شقيقي بين فترة و أخرى و أراه لا يزال نائما ...
و أرى كيسا يحوي مجروش الثلج يوضع على رأسه من حين لآخر...
في آخر مرة... و أنا أتأمل شقيقي عن كثب، و هو بهذه الحال السيئة...
و وجهه شديد الشحوب و شعره قد طال 
و تبعثر فوق جبينه و الجليد ينصهر في الكيس الموضوع عليه... 
و الدماء متخثرة في أنفه المعقوف... 
و بعض آثارها تختبئ بين شعيرات ذقنه النابتة عشوائيا...
و الأنفاس الشاهقة الساخنة تنطلق عبر فمه و الندب القديمة تغطي جسده
فيما السائل الوريدي يتدفّق إلى عروقه بسرعة... 
و أنا أتأمل كل هذا و ذلك ... شعرتُ بأسى شديد عليه...
كم بدا لي... مريضا ضعيفا عاجزا... 
و هو ذلك الجبل القوي الذي لم يتزعزع لدخوله السجن 
أو لكارثة تدمير مدينتنا أو لوداع شقيقتنا... أو لفاجعة موت والدي ّ ...
حقيقة كان هو الأقوى و الأصلب من بيننا جميعا... 
و كان الجدار الذي استندنا عليه للنهوض من جديد ...
لم أكن قد قابلته منذ شهور... كان يحرص على الاتصال بي من حين لآخر... 
و يخبرني بتطورات ما حصل معه... و يلح علي للانتقال إلى المدينة الساحلية
و العمل و العيش معه في رغبة كبيرة منه لم شمل العائلة المشتت...
و لكن... هل بإمكاني العيش في مكان تعيش فيه رغد...
أو تحت ظل سقف ضم والدي ّ إليه ذات يوم ...؟
آه يا والداي... و آه لما حل بنا... بعد رحيلكما...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أمسكت بيد شقيقي و قد اعتصرني الألم...
و كلما اعتصرني أكثر ضغطت عليها أكثر... حتى انتبه وليد و أفاق من النوم...
نظر وليد إلي و ربما لمح بقايا اعتصار قلبي بادية على وجهي... 
ثم نظر من حولي ثم قال :
" أين رغد ؟ "
و ليته سأل عن أي شي آخر سواها...
ليته سأل... عن جثتي والدي ّ و عن الجروح التي كانت تغطيهما كلية...
ليته سأل عن الهول الذي أصابني و أنا أدقق النظر في جثمانيهما و بملء إرادتي... 
لا أكاد أميّزهما...
ما حييت ... لن أنسى تلك الصورة البشعة... أبدا...
و ربما كانت رؤية الندب على جسد شقيقي 
و الدماء المتخثرة في أنفه هي ما أثار في نفسي هذه اللحظة تلك الذكرى الفظيعة المفجعة...
" أين رغد يا سامر ؟ "
عاد شقيقي يسأل و قد علاه القلق، أجبت مطمئنا :
" في السيارة "
قال معترضا :
" تركتها وحدها ؟ "
قلت :
" كنت معها، أتيت لأتفقدك دقيقة "
قال :
" أهي بخير ؟ "
أجبت :
" نعم، الحمد لله لم تصب بأي أذى... أنت فقط جرحت أنفك "
و تبادلنا النظرات الدافئة...
قلت :
" سلامتك يا وليد "
و أنا أشدد الضغط مجددا على يده، وليد تنهد و رد بصوته الخافت :
" سلمك الله "
قلت :
" كيف تشعر الآن ؟ "
" الحمد لله.. أظنني تحسنت "
نقل وليد نظره من عيني إلى الساعة المعلقة على الجدار 
و التي كانت تشير إلى الرابعة عصرا ثم قال :
" هل كنت نائما كل هذا الوقت ؟! "
" نعم... كنت متعبا جدا "
قال و هو يزيح كيس الثلج بعيدا :
" أنا أفضل الآن "
و حاول النهوض قائلا :
" دعنا نغادر "
اعترضت و طلبت منه أن يبقى حتى يأذن الطبيب بانصرافه
لكن وليد أصر على مغادرة المستشفى تلك الساعة و لم أجد بدا من تنفيذ رغبته...
عندما لمحتنا رغد نقترب من السيارة خرجت منها مسرعة
و على وجهها مزيج متناقض من الراحة و القلق... ثم سألت موجهة الخطاب نحو وليد :
" هل أنت بخير ؟ هل تعافيت ؟ "
وليد هز رأسه إيجابا ... و إن كان جليا عليه التعب و الإعياء
ركبنا أنا و هو في مقدمة السيارة و جلست رغد خلفنا...
لمح وليد مفاتيح سيارته موضوعة على رف أمامي فسأل :
" أين هاتفي ؟ "
أجابت رغد الجالسة خلفنا :
" تركتـُه في مكانه "
قال وليد :
" اتصلي بالمزرعة... لابد أنهم قلقون الآن ... 
أخبريهم بأننا بخير و سنقضي الليلة عند سامر"
و لما لم يصدر من رغد أي شيء يدل على أنها سمعت أو فهمت ما قال ، ناداها وليد

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" رغد ؟؟ "
فقالت مباشرة :
" حاضر "
و بادرت بالاتصال عبر هاتف محمول تحمله في حقيبتها... 
ظننته هاتف وليد ثم اكتشفت لاحقا أنه يخص رغد...
قال وليد :
" لا تأتي بذكر الحادث "
قالت رغد :
" حاضر "
و بعد جمل قصيرة دفعت رغد بالهاتف إلى وليد الذي راح يكرر أنهما بخير 
و أنهما سيأتيان لاحقا و أنهما سيقضيان هذه الليلة ... في شقتي أنا !
~~~~~~~~~
الشقة التي أخذنا سامر إليها كانت جديدة... 
و يبدو أن سامر قد انتقل إليها قبل بضعة أشهر...
و هي شقة صغيرة لا تحوي غير غرفة نوم واحدة و غرفة معيشة صغيرة و حمام واحد !
فور وصولنا قاد سامر وليد إلى السرير الوحيد في ذلك المكان
فاضطجع وليد عليه و التقط بعض الأنفاس ثم قال :
" أنا آسف... لكنني متعب للغاية "
سامر قال مباشرة :
" لا عليك... عد للنوم يا عزيزي "
وليد نظر إلي و كأنه يطلب الإذن مني ! قلت :
" ارتح وليد ... خذ كفايتك "
وليد نظر إلى سامر ثم قال :
" اعتنيا بنفسيكما "
ثم أغمض عينيه و استسلم للنوم !
أجلس ُ أنا و سامر في غرفة المعيشة نشاهد التلفاز 
و لا يجرؤ أحدنا على النبس ببنت شفة !
لكم أن تتصوروا حرج الموقف... فالرجل الذي يجلس معي هنا كان قبل فترة خطيبي... 
خطيبي الذي عشت و ربيت معه... و وعيت لهذه الدنيا و أنا في صحبته...
و هو و منذ أن أبلغني بأنه أطلق سراحي... ذلك اليوم ... 
و نحن في المزرعة... لم يعد له وجود في حياتي...
الشهور توالت بسرعة و توقفنا عن تبادل الزيارات و حتى المكالمات...
لا أعرف تحديدا أي أفكار تدور برأس سامر هذه الساعة
إلا إنني متأكدة من أنه أبعد ما يكون عن التركيز في البرنامج المعروض على الشاشة...
عندما حان موعد الصلاة أخيرا تكلّم...
" سوف أذهب لأداء الصلاة و من ثم سأمر بأحد المطاعم "
قال ذلك و هو ينظر إلى ساعة يده، ثم تابع :
" لن أتأخر... تصرفي في الشقة بحرية "
و نهض و سار نحو الباب...
لم أجرؤ على قول شيء... ماذا عساي أن أقول و أنا في موقف كهذا؟؟
و كيف يخرج و يتركنا وحدنا و وليد مريض جدا ؟؟
قبل أن يغلق الباب و هو في الخارج سمعته يقول :
" أتأمرين بأي شيء ؟ "
رفعت بصري إليه ... كنت أريده أن يستشف من نظراتي اعتراضي على ذهابه...
لكنه غض بصره مباشرة و أشاح بوجهه جانبا...
شعرت بألم...
ليتكم تشعرون بما أشعر... بل لا أذاقكم الله شعورا مماثلا...
سامر... كان رفيق طفولتي و صباي و شبابي... 
كان أقرب الناس إلي... كان مسخرا وقته و كل ما باستطاعته من أجلي أنا... 
كان يحبني حبا جما... كثيرا جدا... و لم يكن أبدا... أبدا... 
يشيح بوجهه عنّي أو يتحاشى النظر إلي...
لقد كنت خطيبته و لم يكن شيء أحب إليه من النظر إلي و الجلوس بقربي...
و الآن ... ؟؟
طأطأت رأسي في أسى و حسرة... 
و كيف لا أتحسّر و آسف على فقد إنسان عنى لي مثل ما عناه سامر طوال تلك السنين ...؟؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

إنه ... لم يفقد أحد ذويه مثلما فقدت ُ أنا... و مثل من فقدت أنا...
لما لم يجد سامر مني الجواب، انصرف مغلقا الباب بالمفتاح...
حينها لم أتمالك نفسي و جعلت أبكي...
بعد ما يقرب من النصف ساعة توهمت سماع صوت منبعث من غرفة النوم...
و بدأ الوهم يتضح أكثر فأكثر... حتى تيقنت من أنه وليد...
ذهبت إلى الغرفة و أنا أسير بحذر... و ناديت بصوت خافت :
" أهذا أنت ... وليد ؟ "
كانت الغرفة مظلمة إذ أن سامر كان قد أطفأ المصابيح عندما غادرناها...
وليد قال بصوته الشبه معدوم :
" رغد ؟ ... "
" نعم... هل أنت بخير ؟ "
وليد بدأ يسعل بشدة سعالا استمر لفترة...
أفزعني سعاله... فتشت عن مكابس الإنارة و أضأت الغرفة...
كان لا يزال في نوبة سعال لم تنه...
" هل أنت بخير ؟؟ "
لم يكن يستطيع التوقف... تفاقم قلقي و نظرت من حولي 
ثم خرجت إلى غرفة المعيشة بحثا عن بعض الماء...
عدت إليه مسرعة و قدمته إليه... و بعدما شربه انتهت النوبة و ارتمى على السرير مجددا...
و أخذ يتنفس بعمق من فمه و يسعل أحيانا...
هدأ قليلا ثم سألني :
" أين سامر ؟ "
قلت :
" ذهب ليصلي... "
قال :
" اتصلي به "
وقفت مأخوذة بالهلع... و سألت :
" اتصل به ؟؟ "
قال :
" نعم... أنا متعب "
و شعرت بأعصابي تنهار... و ما عادت ساقاي بقادرتين على حملي... 
كنت أقف بجوار وليد و أرى بوضح علامات التعب و المرض ثائرة على وجهه
قلت بصوت متبعثر متفكك :
" ما بك يا وليد ؟ طمئني أرجوك ... "
و اجتاحتني رغبة عارمة في البكاء...
وليد نظر إلي و مد يده و أمسك بأصابعي ... 
و شعرت بحرارته الشديدة تنتقل إلي... ثم قال :
" لا تقلقي... أنا بخير "
قلت بانفعال :
" لا لست بخير ! أنت مريض جدا ... أرجوك أخبرني ... هل قال الطبيب شيئا ؟ "
وليد أطال النظر في عيني ... 
و كأنه يبحث عن شيء مختبئ خلف بؤبؤيهما... ثم قال بحنان :
" هل... تخافين علي ؟ "
أخاف عليك؟ بل أكاد أموت من الفزع عليك... ألا ترى أن ساقي ّ... ترتجفان ؟
ألا تشعر بأنني... سأهوي أرضا ؟ ألم تحس برعشة يدي و برودتها ؟
لقد جفّت دمائي فزعا عليك يا وليد... و القلب الذي ينبض بداخلي... يضخ فراغا...
وليد ... ألم تفهم ؟؟
قلت بصوت متقطّع واهن :
" وليد... أنا... إنني ... "
و هنا عادت نوبة السعال إليه مجددا... أقوى و أعنف...
لم أحتمل ذلك ... كادت روحي تخرج مع سعلاته ... 
أسرعت أجر ساقي ّ جرا ... إلى هاتفي و اتصلت بهاتف سامر...
" من معي ؟ "
" أنا رغد... "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" رغد ؟؟ "
" نعم... سامر عد بسرعة أرجوك "
" ماذا حدث ؟ "
" وليد مريض جدا ... أنا سأنتهي... "
و انهارت ساقاي أخيرا و هويت أرضا... و أخذت أبكي بل أصرخ ... 
لا أعرف ما قال سامر... لم أسمع أو لم أع ِ شيئا... و لم أقو َ بعدها على النهوض...
ربما كان سامر على بعد أمتار من الشقة لأنه حضر بسرعة 
و ما إن دخل الشقة حتى هتفت :
" أرجوك افعل شيئا ... لا تدعه يموت ... "
كنت جاثية على الأرض في عجز تام... سامر لم يطل النظر إلي ّ ...
بل ألقى بالأكياس التي كان يحملها جانبا و أسرع نحو الغرفة...
~~~~~~~~
وليد كان يسعل بشدة و بالكاد يجذب أنفاسه... 
و كان العرق يتصبب من جبينه بينما يشتعل جسده حرارة... 
لدى رؤيته بهذا الشكل، أصبت بالروع ... و قررت إعادته إلى المستشفى فورا...
رغد الأخرى كانت بحالة سيئة و بصعوبة تمكنت من النهوض و مرافقتنا...
هناك شخـّص الطبيب حالته على أنها التهاب رئوي حاد... 
و أمر بإدخاله إلى المستشفى مباشرة... لكن وليد رفض ذلك تماما
و اكتفى بقضاء بضع ساعات تحت العلاج...
أمر الطبيب بحقنه بعدة أدوية... و أبقى قناع الأوكسجين على أنفه طوال الوقت...
و ظل يتلقى العلاج حتى انخفضت حرارته و تحسن وضعه العام قليلا...
أما رغد فقد كانت منهارة و مشتتة للغاية... و ما فتئت تطلب مني أن :
" لا تدعه يموت ... أرجوك "
و كـأن الموت بيدي أو أملك لمنعه سبيلا...
أظن أن وفاة والدي ّ اللذين كانت هي متعلقة بهما كثيرا... 
و بحاجة إلى رعايتهما... جعلها تتصور الموت يحيط بها و تخشى حدوثه...
و ربما أيضا كان للمأساة التي عاشتها ليلة القصف على المدينة... أثرها العظيم ...
و بالتأكيد... فإن حبّها لوليد جعلها في هوس على صحته... و حياته...
لا زلت أذكر كيف استقبلته في ليلة زواج دانة... 
و كيف تدهورت صحتها و نفسيتها بعدما علمت بأمر ارتباطه بأروى...
و كيف كانت تراقبهما بغيظ في المزرعة... فيما أنا أتفرج عليها...
و أقف كالشجرة... بلا حول و لا قوّة...
و ها أنا الآن أقف كالشجرة...
أمام شقيقي و خطيبتي السابقة... بلا حول... و لا قوّة...
تمر الساعات بطيئة ثقيلة داكنة... خرساء عن أن كلمة أو إشارة...
و كلّما أن ّ وليد اخترق خنجر صدي... و كلّما تأوه مزقت سكين أحشائي...
و كلّما أفاق استقبلته أنظارنا بلهفة... فيقول :
" أنا بخير "
و كلما أغمض عينيه رفعت عيني إلى السماء داعيا الله أن يجعله بخير...
كان وقتا عصيبا... اكتشفت فيه أنني أحب شقيقي هذا أكثر مما كنت أعتقد...
و بالرغم من كل شيء أو أي شيء...
مع مرور الوقت تحسنت حالته و استرد بعضا من قوّته و طلب منّي إعادته إلى الشقة...
" و لكن يا عزيزي... الطبيب ينصح ببقائك "
فرد :
" أنا بخير الآن... لنعد يا سامر... لابد أنكما متعبين... و خصوصا رغد "
و فهمت ما يرمي إليه...
رغد قالت معترضة :
" أنا بخير "
فقال وليد :
" و أنا كذلك "
و نظر إلي ّ ... فقلت :
" حسنا... هيا بنا "
و في الواقع لم يكن هناك حل أفضل من العودة في تلك الساعة المتأخرة من الليل...
في الشقة بدا شقيقي أفضل حالا بعض الشيء 
و لكنه لم يستطع مشاركتنا الطعام لشعوره بألم في معدته.
الطعام كان مجموعة من الشطائر و العصائر... 
كنت قد جلبتها من أحد المطاعم أول الليل.. 
تناولناها أنا و رغد و نحن نراقب وليد... في غرفة النوم...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

السكون التي ساد وليد جعلنا نستنتج أنه نام مجددا...
خاطبتني رغد سائلة :
" إنه أفضل... سيتحسن... أليس كذلك ؟ "
قلت :
" إن شاء الله... "
رغد قالت برجاء شديد :
" أرجوك... اعتن ِ به جيدا... افعل أي شيء لعلاجه "
أجبرتني جملتها على النظر إليها ثوان ثم بعثرت نظراتي بعيدا...
و هل تظنين يا رغد... أنني سأقف متفرجا على شقيقي و هو مريض بهذا الشكل ؟؟
أم تظنين أنني سأقصّر في العناية به انتقاما لما فعله بي في السابق ؟؟
أم تعتقدين أن هروبك منّي إليه سينسيني دماء الأخوة التي تجري في عروقي و عروقه؟؟
قالت رغد :
" يوم الغد... سأطلب من خالتي الحضور لأخذي معها... 
و بالتالي يتسنى لك نقله للمستشفى و معالجته "
و كلنا يدرك أن وليد رفض دخول المستشفى بسبب وجود رغد...
إذ لم يكن من اللائق إدخاله إلى المستشفى و عودتنا وحيدين إلى الشقة...
تابعت رغد:
" سأتصل بها باكرا لتأتي سريعا... لا يجب أن نتأخر أكثر من ذلك... "
و لم أعقّب على حديثها بل كنت ألهي نفسي
بشرب بقايا عصير الفراولة من كأسي الورقي... علها تطفئ شيئا من لهيب صدري...
قالت رغد :
" أنا آسفة لأنني عطّلت الأمر ... "
جملتها هذه أثارت اهتمامي... لكني تظاهرت باللامبالاة...
استرسلت رغد :
" لطالما كنت... و سأظل عقبة في طريقكم جميعا...
لطالما سبب و سيسبب وجودي لكم التعطيل و الضيق... 
أنا آسفة... لقد طلبت منه أن يتركني في بيت خالتي لكنه من أصر على أخذي معه... 
سأبقى عبئا و عالة عليكم رغما عني... لكن... ماذا أفعل ؟ فأنا لا والدين لي ... "
و كصفعة قوية تلقيت كلمات رغد... 
صفعة لم تدر وجهي نحوها فقط بل جعلتني أحملق فيها بذهول...
رغد من فورها خرجت مسرعة من الغرفة... لتخبئ دموعها خلف الجدران...
لم استطع أن أحرك ساكنا... 
أحسست بالمرارة في داخلي بل و في عصير الفراولة على لساني...
و تركتها تبكي و أنا في عجز تام عن تقديم شيء من المواساة... أو تلقي شيئا منها...
~~~~~~~~
الساعة تشير إلى الواحدة و الربع بعد منتصف الليل...
أنا متعبة و في صدري ضيق شديد... على وليد و على حالي التعسة
و هل لمثل حالتي شبيه؟؟
في شقة صغيرة لساكن أعزب، أبقى على المقعد ساهرة حتى ينتصف الليل... 
و ابنا عمّي موجودان في داخل غرفة النوم... 
أحدهما على الأقل يغط في سبات عميق !
ألا ترون جميعا أنه لا مكان لي هنا 
و أن وجودي أصلا في هذه الشقة و مع ابني عمّي...
هو أمر مستهجن ؟
ما كان ضر وليد لو تركني أقيم و أبات في بيت خالتي معززة مكرمة ... 
محبوبة مرغوب بها من جميع أفراد العائلة؟؟
رفعت يدي إلى السماء و شكوت إلى الله حالي 
و بثثته همّي... و تضرعت إليه... و رجوته مرارا و تكرارا... أن يشفي وليد...
و أن يجد لي من هذه الكربة العظيمة مخرجا قريبا...
كنت لا أزال أرتدي عباءتي و حجابي منذ الصباح... 
و كنت و بالرغم من ملابسي الثقيلة أشعر بالبرد... 
إضافة إلى الشعور بالعتب الشديد و النعاس... و بحاجة للنوم و الراحة... 
و لكن أين أنام و كيف أنام ؟؟ و هل يجوز لي أن أنام؟؟
لماذا لم يظهر سامر حتى الآن ؟؟ هل نام و تركني هكذا ...
أم هل نسي وجودي ؟؟
لم أعرف كيف أتصرّف و لم أكن لأجرؤ على العودة إلى غرفة النوم بطبيعة الحال...
ذهبت بعد ذلك إلى دورة المياه الوحيدة في تلك الشقة... 
و كم شعرت بالحرج من ذلك... 
خصوصا حينما نظرت إلى نفسي عبر المرآة
و وقع بصري على أدوات الحلاقة مبعثرة على الرف !
يا إلهي !
ما الذي أفعله أنا هنا !!؟؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

عندما خرجت، وجدت وسادة و بطانية قد وضعا على المقعد...
إذن فسامر لا يزال مستيقظا... و لا بد أنه التقط موجات أفكاري أخيرا !
المقعد كان صغيرا و لا يكفي لمد رجليّ 
لكنني على الأقل استطيع أن أريح جسدي قليلا فوقه...
أنا متعبة و أريد أن أنام بأي شكل...
و ببساطة نزعت عباءتي و حجابي و استلقيت على المقعد 
والتحفت البطانية و سرعان ما نمت من شدة التعب... !
عندما نهضت كانت الساعة قد تجاوزت العاشرة بقليل...
نهضت عن المقعد بسرعة شاعرة ببعض الألم في ظهري أثر الانكماش !
كنت أتوقع النهوض في وقت أبكر و كنت أنوي الاتصال بخالتي مباشرة...
تلفت يمنة و يسرة...و دققت السمع فوصلني صوت محادثة...
لابد أن ابنا عمّي قد نهضا...
ارتديت عباءتي و حجابي بسرعة و فركت عيني ّ لأزيل عنهما أثر النوم... 
ثم سرت نحو الغرفة المفتوحة الباب و أنا أقول :
" وليد... سامر... هل نهضتما ؟ "
وصلني صوت سامر :
" نعم تفضلي "
دخلت الغرفة و أنا ألقي التحية... و وجهت بصري مباشرة نحو وليد :
" وليد هل أنت بخير ؟ "
وليد كان جالسا على السرير و مسندا ظهره إليه ... 
و كان يبدو أفضل حالا من يوم أمس... و إن ظهر الشحوب جليا على وجهه ...
ابتسم وليد ابتسامة مطمئنة و قال بصوته المريض :
" نعم. الحمد لله "
قلت و أنا أتنهّد بارتياح :
" الحمد لله "
ثم أضفت :
" هل نمت جيدا ؟ هل تشعر بتحسن ؟ و هل زالت الحرارة ؟ "
قال :
" نعم. فهذه الأدوية سحرية ! "
قال ذلك و هو يشير إلى الأدوية المصفوفة إلى جوار السرير على المنضدة
و التي كانت الطبيب قد وصفها له يوم أمس...
قلت :
" لكن يجب أن تستكمل علاجك في المستشفى كما أمر الطبيب... سأتصل بخالتي "
و استدرت و خرجت من الغرفة عائدة إلى حيث تركت حقيبتي و هاتفي...
و أنا أمسك بالهاتف لمحت سامر مقبلا...
قال :
" انتظري "
نظرت إليه باستفسار .. و دون أن ينظر إلي ّ قال :
" وليد يريد التحدث معك..."
حملت هاتفي معي و ذهبت إلى وليد... أما سامر فأظن أنه خرج...
وقفت قرب الباب... منتظرة ما يود وليد قوله... وليد لم يبدأ الحديث مباشرة...
لا أعرف إن كان السبب بحة صوته أو تهيج حلقه، أو تردده في قول ما سيقول...
تناول وليد كأس الماء الموضوع مع الأدوية و شرب قليلا ثم قال :
" أنا آسف يا رغد... "
حقيقة أنني توقعت أن يقول أي شيء آخر... عدا الأسف !
" لم الأسف ؟؟ "
قال و هو يحاول جعل جمله قصير لئلا يتعب حباله الصوتية :
" كنت متعبا.. اعذريني.. هل نمت ِ جيدا ؟ "
ابتسمت وقلت بمرح:
" نعم... عدا عن وجع في الظهر و برودة في الأطراف ! "
وليد قال :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" لم يكن أمامي حل أفضل.. أنا آسف "
قلت مباشرة :
" لا تهتم.. الأمر ليس سيئا لهذا الحد "
أناقض بذلك الحقيقة التي عشتها ليلة أمس
و أنا نائمة دون حجاب على مقعد صغير
في شقة عزوبة صغيرة مع ابني عمّي الشابين.. 
لا يفصلني عنهما غير جدار واحد يتوسطه باب 
مفتوح على مصراعيه طوال الليل !
هل يبدو الأمر سيئا إلى ذلك الحد !؟
وليد قال :
" على كل.. كان ظرفا طارئا لن يتكرر بإذن الله "
خفضت ببصري خجلا... و لم أجد تعليقا مناسبا
وليد قال :
" سنغادر عصرا إن شاء الله "
قفزت ببصري إليه مجددا و كلي استنكار و اعتراض... قلت :
" اليوم ؟ عصرا ؟ "
" نعم "
" و ماذا عن ... المستشفى ؟ "
" لا ضرورة لها فأنا في تحسن "
لم يعجبني ذلك فقلت :
" لكن الطبيب ليلة أمس شدد على ضرورة تلقيك العلاج في المستشفى "
فرد وليد:
" سأتعافى مع هذا العلاج بإذن الله "
صمت ّ في حيرة من أمري... بعدها سألت :
" لكن.. ألا يجدر بك ملازمة الفراش؟ كيف ستقود السيارة ؟ "
قال :
" سامر سيصطحبنا إلى المزرعة... كما و أن سيارتي ... كما تعلمين ! "
و تذكرت أننا تركنا السيارة في الشارع في وجه الريح و المطر... و أن هاتف وليد في داخلها
ربما قرأ وليد التردد المكتوب على وجهي... لذا سألني :
" أهناك ما يقلقك ؟ "
نعم يا وليد ! هناك الكثير الكثير... لأقلق بشأنه ... و أوله أنت !
قلت :
" لم لا تنتظر إلى أن تسترد عافيتك يا وليد؟ إن كان الأمر بشأني أنا... 
فأنا سأطلب من خالتي الحضور الآن لأخذي معها... و... "
و أخذا وليد يهز رأسه اعتراضا...
قلت :
" هكذا ستتمكن من... "
لكن وليد قاطعني :
" كلا يا رغد... "
حاولت المجادلة لكنه قال بصرامة لا تتفق و حالته المريضة :
" كلا "
لذت بالصمت بضع ثوان... و أنا في حيرة من أمر هذا الـ وليد !
مادام يجدني عائقا في سبيل تحركاته، لم لا يتركني مع خالتي؟؟
لم يزيد عبء مسؤولياته بينما أنا على استعداد 
بل و راغبة بشدة في إعتاقه من مسؤوليته تجاهي؟؟
قلت بصوت ضعيف مغلوب على أمره :
" وليد... أنا لا أريد العودة إلى المزرعة... "
نظرت إليه بتوسل... و واثقة من أنه فهم نظراتي... قال :
" لن نطيل البقاء هناك... يومين أو ثلاثة... ريثما استرد عافيتي و سيارتي "
و سعل قليلا... ثم تابع :
" نسافر بعدها جوا إلى العاصمة، و منها إلى الساحلية "
قلت :
" و معنا أروى... و أمها ؟ "
أومأ برأسه إيجابا... فهززت رأسي رفضا...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أنا أرفض العودة لنفس الدوامة من جديد...
خاطبته بنبرة شديدة التوسل و الضعف...
" أرجوك... دعني أعود إلى خالتي ... "
وليد ركز النظر في عيني برهة...
" أرجوك ... وليد "
أغمض وليد عينيه و هز رأسه ببط ء
" لا يمكن يا رغد .. انتهينا من هذا الموضوع "
و حين فتح عينيه كان نظرات التوسل لا تزال تنبعث من عيني ّ ...
قال :
" أنا المسؤول عنك يا رغد... "
قلت بسرعة و تهوّر :
" أنا أعفيك من هذه المسؤولية "
و اكتشفت خطورة جملتي من خلال التعبيرات المخيفة التي انبثقت على وجه وليد فجأة...
حاولت أن أخفف تركيز الجملة فقلت :
" أعني... أنني لا أريدك أن ... تزيد عبئي فوق أعبائك ...
و خالتي و عائلتها... مستعدون لأن..."
زمجر وليد :
" كفى يا رغد "
فابتلعت بقية الجملة بسرعة كدت أغص معها !
بدا وليد عصبيا الآن... و لكن عجز عن الصراخ لبحة صوته :
" لا أريد أن اسمع هذا ثانية يا رغد... أتفهمين ؟ "
لم أتجاوب معه فقال :
" أنا الوصي عليك و ستبقين تحت مسؤوليتي أنا إلى أن أقرر أنا غير ذلك... مفهوم ؟ "
فجاءني أسلوبه الجاف الفظ هذا... فيما كنت أنا أتحدث معه بكل لطف و توسل... 
حملقت فيه مصدومة به... حتى المرض لم يلين عناده ؟!
" مفهوم يا رغد ؟؟ "
قلت باستسلام و رضوخ :
" مفهوم "
و خرجت بعد ذلك بهدوء من الغرفة...
كم أشعر بالذل... كيف يعاملني وليد بهذا الشكل ؟
لماذا يقسو علي و أنا من كدت أموت خوفا عليه؟؟
لماذا يتسلط علي و يضرب بعرض الحائط رغبتي ؟
و هل علي أن أتحمّل رؤية الشقراء ترافقه و تتبادل معه الاهتمام و العواطف الحميمة.. 
بينما أكاد أعجز أنا عن مسح الدماء النازفة من أنفه و هو جريح مريض ؟؟
بعد فترة حضر سامر جالبا بعض الأطعمة...
و وجدت نفسي منقادة لما تفرضه الظروف علي... 
و جلست مع ابني عمّي أشاركهما الطعام بكل بساطة !
إن لدي ابني عم اثنين... هما أهلي و أحبتي و كل من لي... 
و يساويان في حياتي الناس أجمعين...
و إن احتل أحدهما الماضي من حياتي... فإن الآخر ... يحتل الحاضر و المستقبل...
ابنا عم... لا يوجد مثلهما ابنا عم على وجه الأرض !
و نحن نتناول الطعام كنت أراقبهما خلسة... و أصغي جيدا لكل كلامهما...
كم كانا لطيفين حنونين و هادئين جدا... 
بصراحة الله وحده الأعلم من منّا نحن الثلاثة كان الأكثر قلقا و الأشد اهتماما بشأن الآخرين !
فيما بعد تركت أكبرهما يقيل وقت الظهيرة... 
و جلست مع الأصغر في غرفة المعيشة نشاهد التلفاز...
~~~~~~~~
لم أكن لأقدم على الحديث معها لو أن رغد لم تبادر هي بالكلام...
و بالرغم من أنني كنت أتحاشى النظر باتجاهها 
إلا أنه كان من غير الممكن تحاشي التعقيب على حديثها...
" ألا يجب ... أخذه للمستشفى كما أوصى الطبيب ؟ "
" لا أظنه سيرحب بالفكرة مطلقا "
" حاول أن تقنعه... ! "
نظرت إلى السقف و قلت :
" ما من جدوى ... على الأرجح ! "
رغد صمتت قليلا ثم قالت :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" لكن السفر قد يتعبه... و هو مصر على الذهاب للمدينة الساحلية ... "
و أتمّت بأسى :
" و على أخذي معه "
شعرت من نبرة صوتها بعدم ارتياحها فقلت :
" ألا تريدين الذهاب ؟ "
رغد قالت مباشرة :
" لا أريد... لكن... وليد مصر على اصطحابي معهم...
لن يفيده ذهابي في شيء بل سيسبب له التعطيل و العقبات...
سألت :
" لم تقولين ذلك ؟ "
رغد بدأت تتكلم... و كأنها تشكو إلي ّ ... كأنها ...
كتمت في صدرها آهات عدّة و جمعتها سوية... لتطلقها أمامي... 
كأنها ما كادت تصدّق أنها وجدت من تبوح إليه بما يختلج بواطنها... 
و كأنها... نسيت ... أن الرجل الذي تتحدّث إليه 
و تبثه همومها هو خطيبها السابق الذي كان و لا يزال يعشقها بجنون...
و حين تتألم رغد... ينتشر صدى آلامها في صدري أنا...
" أعرف أنني مصدر إزعاج له... و هم ّ مرمي فوق صدره... 
و لكنه لا يريد إزاحتي بعيدا... بل ربما يستمتع بفرض وصايته و سطوته علي !
إنه لا يريد أن أعيش في بيت خالتي و لا يريد أن أتحدّث مع ابنها... 
و يفرض علي ما ألبس و متى أخرج و إلى أين أذهب...
في المزرعة و حتى في بيت خالتي "
لم استطع التعقيب على حديثها هذه المرة... فماذا يمكنني القول؟؟
و لكن هل شقيقي... صارم لهذا الحد ؟ هل يقسو على رغد ؟؟ 
أليست مرتاحة للعيش معه ؟ ألم تكن هذه رغبتها هي ؟؟
تابعت :
" و أنا لا أحتمل العيش مع الشقراء... و هي أيضا لا تطيقني ... 
لماذا لا يريد وليد فهم ذلك ؟"
و أيضا لم أعلّق...
و ربما لما رأت رغد صمتي شعرت بخيبة الأمل...
إذ لم تجد منّي أي مواساة أو تفاعل... لذا لاذت بالصمت هي الأخرى...
هناك سؤال ظل يكتم أنفاسي و يخنفني... 
لم استطع تحاشيه و لا أدري أي جنون جعلني أطلقه من لساني
بعد كل هذا الصمت و الجمود ..؟؟
" رغد ... "
رغد نظرت إلي و هذه المرة لم أهرب بعيني بعيدا... 
بل غصت في أعماق عينيها باحثا عن الجواب... و ليتني لم أجده...
" ألا زلت ِ ... تحبينه ؟ "
بالتأكيد كان هذا آخر سؤال تتوقع منّي رغد طرحه... 
خصوصا بعد التزمت و الاختصار الشديد في الحديث معها و تحاشيها قدر الإمكان...
و لم يكن من الصعب علي ّ أو على أي كان أن يستنبط الجواب من هاتين العينين...
تصاعدت الدماء إلى وجنتيها بينما هبطت عيناها إلى الأرض...
هل كان علي أن أطرح بجنون سؤالا كهذا ؟؟
يا لي من أحمق و فاشل...
من حينها لم أتحدّث معها بأي كلمة... حتى وقفت مودعا إياهما في المزرعة...
~~~~~~~
وصلنا إلى المزرعة قرب الغروب... 
و استقبلت أورى وليد استقبالا حميما لن يسرني وصفه لكم... 
فيما أنا أحترق من شدّة الغيظ...
و أحسنت هي و أمها و خالها الترحيب بي و بسامر...
و عندما خرج سامر مغادرا المنزل فيما بعد تذكّر وليد مفاتيح سيارته فقال :
" المفاتيح مع سامر "
قلت مباشرة :
" سأحضرها "
و انطلقت مسرعة نحو الخارج...
كان سامر على وشك صعود السيارة فهتفت:
" سامر انتظر "
و أقبلت مهرولة إليه ... التفت سامر نحوي مستغربا 
و رفع نظارته الشمسية و نظر إلى عيني ّ مباشرة

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت :
" مفاتيح سيارة وليد "
" آه ... نعم "
و التقط المفاتيح من داخل السيارة – حيث كانت موضوعة على الرف - 
عبر الباب المفتوح و قدّمها إلي ...
المفاتيح كانت ضمن عدّة مفاتيح أخرى 
مضمومة إلى بعضها البعض بالميدالية التي كنت ُ قد أهديتها وليد في عيد الحج الماضي...
إن كنتم تذكرون...
و أنا أمد يدي لأستلم المفاتيح منه... 
تبعثرت نظراتنا ثم التقت من جديد...
قلت :
" تبدو مختلفا... "
و أنا أدقق النظر في الجهة اليمنى من وجه سامر و تحديدا عينه و ما حولها... 
الموضع الذي كانت تغطيه ندبة قديمة قبيحة... 
شوهت وجهه مذ سقط على الجمر المتقد و نحن نركب دراجته الهوائية أيام الطفولة...
الندبة تقريبا اختفت... و بدا سامر مختلفا... 
و هذا أول ما أثار انتباهي حين خلع نظارته السوداء المبللة بالمطر 
و نحن نركب السيارة يوم أمس...
سامر أمال إحدى زاويتي فمه بابتسامة أقرب إلى السخرية و قال :
" هناك أشياء ... لا بد من التخلص منها و من آثارها... ذات يوم "
ثم استدار و ركب السيارة و ابتعد... تاركا الجملة ترن في أذني زمنا طويلا ...
عندما عدت إلى الداخل... وقع بصري على منظر أثار ثورتي 
و جعلني أرمي بالميدالية رميا على المنضدة تجاه وليد...
أروى ... كانت تجلس ملتصقة بوليد و تحيطه بذراعيها 
بينما تسند رأسها إلى كتفه بكل حنان !
لقد وجدتـْـها الشقراء فرصة ممتازة لكي تقترب من ابن عمّي ...
بينما أنا لا أجرؤ على شيء ...
حسنا يا أروى
المعركة ابتدأت إذن ؟؟
استعنا بالله على الشقاء !
~~~~~~~~
مستلق ٍ على سريري و شاعر بإعياء شديد في جميع عضلاتي...
أجاهد من أجل إرغام الهواء على المرور عبر أنفي شبه المسدود...
تنتابني نوبات فظيعة من السعال إن تجرأت و فتحت فمي... أنا وليد...
الصامد في وجه النواكب العظمى... مستسلم تماما أمام المرض!
أقبلت أروى تحمل طبق الحساء الدافئ و شرابا من خلاصة الأعشاب... 
و جلست قربي... استويت أنا جالسا و قرّبت ُ كأس الشراب من أنفي
استنشق البخار المتصاعد منه... علّه يساعد على توسيع مجرى الهواء...
و لم أكن أحس برائحته... و لم أحس بطعمه...
" الحمد لله "
قلت بعدما أنهيت وجبتي فعقّبت أروى :
" بالهناء و العافية... حبيبي "
نظرت إليها فابتسمت بحنان... ساهم في رفع معنوياتي المحبطة...
من جراء المرض و من حالي مع رغد و أقاربها...
رددت إليها ابتسامة ممتنة... ثم عدت مضطجعا على الوسادة... شاعرا بالارتياح...
الساعة كانت العاشرة مساء ً و أنا ألازم فراشي منذ حضوري عصرا ... 
و منذ حضوري لم أر رغد...
سألت أروى :
" ماذا عن رغد ؟ "
هذه المرة لم تحاول أروى إخفاء انزعاجها من سؤالي... و ردّت :
" ربّما نامت في غرفتها... لا تفكّر في شيء الآن... ابق مرتاحا و مسترخيا أرجوك "
و كأنها تؤكد أن رغد هي أحد أسباب قلقي و تعبي... و هي حقيقة غنية عن التأكيد !
ابتسمت ُ لأروى و قلت خاتما الحديث :
" تصبحين على خير "
كانت حالتي أفضل بكثير حينما نهضت صباح اليوم التالي... و تمكنت من مغادرة الفراش...
أخذت حمّاما منعشا زاد من حيويتي... 
و فيما كنت أرتب فراشي بعد ذلك أقبل كل من أروى و الخالة
و العم إلياس يطمئنون علي و يحمدون الله على تحسّن صحّتي...
جلسنا نتبادل بعض الأحاديث بشيء من المرح و السرور... 
و الضحك أيضا... إنني أنتمي إلى هذه الأسرة... 
و إن الله كان غاية في اللطف و الكرم سبحانه... و هو يضعها في طريقي...
تعويضا عما فقدت.. و عمّن فقدت...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

لكن... لم يكن حبهم لي و عطفهم علي...
ليغني عن حاجتي للمحبة و العطف من شقيقي الوحيد سامر...
أو شقيقتي الوحيدة دانة ... أو ... صغيرتي الحبيبة... رغد...
ما أحوجني إليهم جميعا...
لم أكن قد رأيت صغيرتي منذ قدمنا إلى المزرعة يوم أمس... 
لا أعرف كيف نامت أو كيف صحت... و أين تجلس و ماذا تفعل...
و صدّقوني... إنه من المستحيل علي أن أتوقف عن التفكير بشأنها... مهما حاولت !
قلت و أنا افتقدها بينما الجميع من حولي :
" أين رغد ؟ "
هناك نظرة كانت خاطفة تبادلتها أروى و أمها ، لم تغب عن انتباهي... 
بل كنت أرصدها... ثم قالت خالتي :
" لم تغادر غرفتها منذ دخلتها يوم أمس "
و هو جواب لا يصلح لرفع معنوياتي أو التخفيف عن آلامي... البتة !
وجهت خطابي إلى خالتي :
" اذهبي و تفقديها يا خالة... رجاء ً "
ابتسمت خالتي و قالت :
" بكل سرور يا بني... سأستدعيها ... "
و غادرت يتبعها العم إلياس... ثم عادت قائلة :
" يظهر أنها لا تزال نائمة "
بعد ساعات انشغلت أورى و الخالة في المطبخ، و العم في المزرعة... 
و أنا في القلق المتزايد على رغد !
ويحك يا رغد ! ألن تأتي للاطمئنان علي ؟؟
لم أطق صبرا... و ذهبت أنا للاطمئنان عليها...
طرقت باب غرفتها و قلت مصرحا :
" أنا وليد "
و لما أذنت لي بالدخول... دخلت فرأيتها تقف عند المكتبة ممسكة بقلم... 
ربما كانت ترسم...
قلت :
" كيف حالك يا رغد ؟ "
رغد ابتسمت بفرح و قالت بصوت خافت :
" بخير... "
ثم بصوت أقوى :
" كيف حالك أنت ؟ "
و لمحت القلق على وجهها... و شعرت بسعادة !
قلت مبتسما :
" الحمد لله ... أفضل بكثير "
فاتسعت ابتسامتها و ازداد فرحها و كررت :
" الحمد لله "
قلت :
" لم ْ أرك ِ منذ الأمس... أقلقتني... لم َ لم ْ تأتي لزيارتي ؟ "
طأطأت رغد رأسها ثم قالت :
" لا استطيع أن... أتجوّل في المنزل ... "
صمت ّ قليلا ثم قلت :
" هذا ... بيتي يا رغد... و بيتي هو بيتك ... "
لكن رغد هزّت رأسها مخالفة لكلامي... أردت أن استنبط منها رأيها فقلت :
" أليس كذلك يا رغد ؟ "
رفعت بصرها و قالت :
" لن أعتبر ... هذا المكان... بيتي أبدا يا وليد... 
و سأظل أشعر بالغربة بينكم... طالما أنا هنا "
تنهّدت ُ بمرارة... لم أكن أريد لصغيرتي أن تشعر بالغربة و هي معي أنا...
قلت :
" سنغادر غدا... إلى منزلنا يا صغيرتي "
شيء من الاعتراض أيضا ارتسم على وجهها و قالت :
" لكن... أنت... مريض "
قلت مطمئنا :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" أنا بخير... سبق و أن حجزت التذاكر و لا داعي لتأجيل الأمر... "
صمتت رغد فسألتها :
" هل هذا ... سيريحك ؟ "
انتقلت أنظار رغد من عيني إلى الأرض... و لم تجب...
كنت أعرف بأنها لا ترغب في السفر بل في العودة إلى خالتها...
خطوت خطوات نحوها حتى صرت جوارها تماما... 
و أمكنني رؤية الرسوم التي كانت ترسمها على الورقة...
كان رسما لفتاة صغيرة تحضن ذراعا بشرية كبيرة...
تخرج من حوت مغمض العينين مفتوح الفكين تقطر الدماء من أنيابه !!
ما المقصود من هذا الرسم الغريب ؟؟!
ناديتها :
" رغد "
فرفعت بصرها إلي ّ ...
" عندما نذهب إلى المدينة الساحلية... فسألحقك بالجامعة ... "
ظلت رغد تحدّق بي... بشيء من التشكك أو المفاجأة
قلت مؤكدا :
" لقد رتّبت للأمر...و دبّرت لك مقعدا في كلية الفنون... 
لتتابعي دراستك...ألم يكن هذا حلمك ؟"
قالت بتردد :
" أحقا ؟ "
قلت :
" نعم يا رغد... أنت موهوبة و المستقبل المشرق ينتظرك ... "
رأيت تباشير ابتسامة تتسلل إلى وجهها ... إذن...
فقد استحسنت الفكرة... الحمد لله !
" و في وقت الإجازات سآخذك إلى خالتك... أعدك بذلك ... 
صدّقيني يا رغد ... أنا أعمل لمصلحتك ... و لم يكن قصدي إجبارك على شيء... 
و إن فعلت... أو تصرّفت معك ِ بصرامة... فأرجوك... سامحيني "
عادت رغد ببصرها نحو الأرض ...
" هل تسامحيني يا رغد ؟ "
رغد ابتسمت و أومأت إيجابا فتنفّست الصعداء عبر فمي بارتياح...
تصادم الهواء البارد مع حلقي المتهيّج فأثار نوبة خفيفة من السعال
جعلت رغد ترفع رأسها بقلق و تمسك بذراعي تلقائيا و تهتف :
" وليد ... "
انتهت نوبة السعال ... و ركزت نظري نحو رغد... 
و رأيتها تشد ذراعي بقوّة ... تكاد تحضنها !
فيما تتجلى تعبيرات القلق و الخوف على قسمات وجهها...
ابتسمت ! لا بل تحوّل سعالي إلى قهقهة !
أطلقت ضحكة قوية و أنا أقول :
" لا تخافي يا صغيرتي ... حتى الحيتان تمرض أحيانا ! "
تحسنت صحتي كثيرا و سافرنا جوا إلى العاصمة 
و من ثم إلى المدينة الساحلية أنا و رغد و أروى و الخالة ليندا.
أقبلت على العمل بجد و شغلت معظم أوقاتي فيه 
و قسّمت الباقي بين شؤون المنزل، و أروى و رغد
و آه من هاتين الفتاتين !
إنهما تغاران من بعضهما البعض كثيرا 
و باءت كل محاولاتي للتأليف فيما بينهما 
و تقريب قلبيهما لبعضهما البعض بالفشل و الخذلان...
المشاحنات تضاءلت بعض الشيء مع بداية الموسم الدراسي...
إذ أن رغد أصبحت تغيب عن المنزل فترات طويلة...
الأمر كان صعبا في البداية إلا أن رغد تأقلمت مع زميلاتها 
و من محاسن الصدف 
أن كانت إحدى بنات السيد أسامة – المشرف السابق على إدارة مصنع أروى- 
زميلة لها و قد تصاحبت الفتاتان و توطدت العلاقة بينهما... 
تماما كما توطّدت فيما بيني و بين السيّد أسامه عبر الشهور...
و وافق مبدئيا على عرضي بالعودة إلى المصنع...
و الدراسة شغلت فراغ رغد السابق و نظّمت حياتها 
و زادت من ثقتها بنفسها و بأهميتها
و مكانتها في هذا الكون بعد أن فقدت كل ذلك بموت والدي ّ رحمهما الله...
و لأن الله أنعم علي بالكثير و له الحمد و الشكر دائما و أبدا... 
فقد أغدقت العطاء على صغيرتي
و عيّشتها حياة مرفهة كالتي كانت تعيشها في كنف والديّ أو أفضل بقليل...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و فتحت لها حسابا خاصا في أحد المصارف... 
و وظفت خادمة ترعى شؤونها و شؤون المنزل...
ابتسمت لي الدنيا كثيرا و انتعشت نفسيتي... 
و لم يعد يعكر صفو حياتي غير الحرب...
إضافة إلى ... المعارك الداخلية المستمرة بين الفتاتين !
" يجب أن تتحدّث إلى ابنة عمّك يا وليد فهي مصرّة على المذاكرة في المطبخ ! "
تقوّس حاجباي استغرابا و سألت :
" المطبخ !؟ "
قالت أروى :
" نعم المطبخ ! و ها قد نشرت كتبها و أوراقها في كل أرجائه 
بعدما سمعتني أقول لأمي أنني سأعد عشاء مميزا جدا لهذه الليلة ! "
ضحكتُ بخفة و قلت :
" دعيها تذاكر حيثما تريد ! "
بدا الاستهجان على وجه أروى و قالت :
" و لكن يا وليد الزمن يداهمنا 
و لن أتمكن من إعداد العشاء للضيوف في الوقت المناسب ! "
كنت آنذاك مستلق ٍ على أحد المقاعد في غرفة المعيشة الرئيسية ... 
أرخي عضلاتي بعد عناء يوم عمل طويل... و الساعة تقترب من الخامسة مساء ...
أغمضت عيني ّ و قلت بلا مبالاة :
" لا تقلقي... إنه سيف ليس إلا ! "
و كنت قد دعوت سيف و زوجته و طفلهما طبعا لمشاركتنا العشاء هذه الليلة...
" وليد ! "
فتحت عيني فرأيت أروى تنظر إلي بغضب
واضعة يديها على خصريها. ابتسمت و قلت :
" حسنا سأتحدّث إليها ... لا تغضبي "
و نهضت بكسل و أنا أمدد أطرافي و أتثاءب !
توجهت نحو المطبخ و وجدت الباب مغلقا فطرقته و ناديت رغد...
بعد ثوان فتحت رغد الباب و وقفت وسط الفتحة
" مرحبا رغد... كيف كان يومك ؟ "
ابتسمت و قالت :
" جيد..."
" الحمد لله... و كيف دروسك ؟ "
قلت ذلك و أنا أخطو نحو الأمام بهدف دخول المطبخ 
غير أن رغد ظلت واقفة معترضة طريقي كأنها تمنعني من الدخول !
قالت متلعثمة :
" جيدة... ممتازة "
إذن في الأمر سر !
تقدمت خطوة بعد و لم تتحرك ... بل ظهر التوتر على وجهها و احمر خداها !
قلت :
" بعد إذنك ! "
و تظاهرت ُ بالعفوية و تنحّت ْ هي عن طريقي... بارتباك !
شعرت بالفضول ! لماذا لا تريد رغد منّي دخول المطبخ...؟؟
نظرت من حولي فرأيت مجموعة من الكتب و الدفاتر و الأوراق...
و الكراسات أيضا مبعثرة هنا و هناك...
و كان كوب شاي موضوعا على الطاولة و منه يتصاعد البخار... 
و إلى جانبه كراسة و بعض أقلام التلوين...
استنتجت أن رغد كانت تشرب الشاي جالسة على هذا الكرسي...
اقتربت منه فأسرعت هي نحو الكراسة و أغلقتها و حملتها في يدها...
إذن هنا مكمن السر !
ابتسمت ُ و قلت ُ بمكر :
" أريني ما كنت ترسمين ؟ "
ارتبكت رغد و قالت :
" مجرد خربشات "
اقتربت منها و قلت :
" دعيني أرى "
قالت بإصرار :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" إنها لا تستحق الرؤية ... دعك منها "
وسّعت ابتسامتي و قلت بإصرار أكبر و بفضول أشد :
" أريد رؤيتها... هاتيها "
و مددت يدي نحوها... و لما لم تتحرك قلت :
" هيا رغد "
و تحركت يدها بتردد و أخيرا سلمت الكراسة إلي...
تعرفون كم تحب صغيرتي الرسم و كم هي ماهرة فيه... 
و كنت دائما أطلع على رسماتها و أتابع جديدها من حين لآخر... و يزداد إعجابي...
أخذت أتصفح الكراسة صفحة صفحة و أتأمل الرسمات... 
رسمات جميلة لأشياء مختلفة... من يد فنانة ! 
و رغد كانت تراقبني باضطراب ملحوظ... 
شيء يثير فضولي لأقصى حد ماذا تخبئين ؟؟!
و أخيرا وصلت إلى آخر رسمة... 
و هي الصفحة التي كانت رغد ترسم عليها قبل وصولي بالتأكيد...
نظرت إلى الرسمة و فوجئت !
ثم نظرت إلى رغد ... و تلقائيا أطلقت ُ آهة استنكارية !
أتدرون ما كان مرسوما ؟؟
صورة لأروى...و هي ترتدي مريلة المطبخ

و قد امتد شعرها الأشقر الحريري الطويل حتى لامس الأرض و كنسها
رغد سحبت الكراسة فجأة و أخفتها خلف ظهرها...
أما أنا فهززت رأسي اعتراضا و استنكارا...
و يبدو أن رغد أحست بالخجل من رسمها هذا و نزعت الورقة من الكراسة
و جعّدتها و ألقت بها في سلة المهملات... ثم قالت دون أن تنظر إلي :
" آسفة "
قلت رغبة منّي في تخفيف الحرج :
" أنت موهبة خطيرة ! "
و لم تعلق رغد بل شرعت في جمع كتبها و أشياءها المبعثرة و من ثم هربت نحو الباب...
قلت :
" الشاي ! "
مشيرا إلى كوب الشاي الذي تركته على الطاولة... فالتفتت إلي و قالت :
" تركت ُ لها كل شيء... أنا آسفة "
و ولت مسرعة !
جلست أنا على نفس المقعد الذي رجحت أن رغد كانت تجلس عليه
و في داخلي مزيج غير متجانس من الراحة و الانزعاج... و الضحك و الغضب !
بعد قليل أقبلت أروى تحمل وعاء يحوي بعض الخضار المقشرة 
و كيسا يحوي قشورها... 
و الظاهر أنها عملت في تقشير الخضار في مكان ما خارج المطبخ قبل أن تأتي إلي ّ في غرفة المعيشة...
وضعت أروى الوعاء على الطاولة و ابتسمت و هي تقول :
" أخيرا ! ألم تطب لها الدراسة هذا اليوم إلا هنا ؟؟ "
ابتسمت ُ... و لم أعلّق...
و توجهت ْ أروى حاملة كيس القشور نحو سلة المهملات...
كنت ُ أراقب الدخان المتصاعد من كأس شاي رغد...
و لا أعرف لم تملكتني رغبة عجيبة في احتسائه !
و ضعت يدي عليه و حالما أوشكت على تحريكه أوقفني صوت أروى :
" ما هذا ؟ "
تراجعت بسرعة... و في اعتقادي أنها تستنكر رغبتي العجيبة هذه ! 
ما الذي يدعوني لشرب شاي تركته رغد !؟؟
التفت نحوها ببعض الخجل..
لكنها لم تكن تراقب الشاي...
كانت تمسك بورقة مجعّدة مفتوحة بين يديها... و تحملق فيها بغضب...
وقفت و اقتربت منها... فأخذت تحدّق بي ... ثم مدّت الورقة إلي و قالت :
" انظر... مذاكرة ابنة عمّك "
حقيقة لم أعرف كيف أتصرف حيال الموقف... 
حاولت التظاهر بالمرح و جعل الأمر يبدو دعابة بسيطة لكن أروى كانت غاضبة جدا...
" هذه إهانة متعمّدة يا وليد... لن أسكت عنها "
" لا أعتقد أن رغد تقصد شيئا ... إنها دعابة لا أكثر ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قالت بغضب :
" ليست دعابة يا وليد... منذ متى و ابنة عمّك تهوى مداعبتي ؟؟
إنها تقصد إهانتي بهذا الرسم ... لكنّي لن أسكت ! "
و من فورها خرجت من الغرفة متجهة إلى رغد...
و لم تفلح محاولتي ثنيها عن إثارة مشكلة و خصوصا في هذا الوقت...!
~~~~~~~
أقبلت أروى إلى غرفتي و كنت أرتب كتبي
و دفاتري على مكتبي الجديد و الذي اشتراه وليد لي مؤخرا...
وليد اشترى لي أشياء كثيرة...و غير طقم غرفة نومي كاملا... 
و كان يود نقل أشيائي إلى غرفة دانة سابقا... فهي أكبر حجما... 
و لكنني أصررت على البقاء في غرفتي الصغيرة الملاصقة لغرفته...
و منعت ُ أروى و أمها من استخدام أي ٍ من غرف النوم التي كنا نستخدمها سابقا... 
فأقامتا في غرفتين من الناحية الأخرى لمنزلنا الكبير...
و لأنني أعرف أنها ماهرة في أعمال المنزل و خصوصا الطبخ
و أنها تتباهى بذلك أمام وليد و أمامي... 
و أنها تريد أن تستعرض مهاراتها الليلة على العشاء ...
فقد اخترت المطبخ بالذات كي أذاكر فيه محاضراتي هذا اليوم !
يجب أن تعرف هذه الدخيلة أن هذا بيتي أنا... و مطبخي أنا...
و أنا حرّة في فعل ما أريد وقتما أريد !
" ماذا تعنين بهذا يا رغد ؟ "
كانت أروى تقول و هي ترمي بالورقة التي نزعتـُها من كراستي قبل قليل...
و فيها صورة لأروى الحسناء تنظف الأرض بشعرها الطويل !
أوه ! كيف وصلت إليها..؟ مستحيل أن يكون وليد !
كنت ُ غاضبة من تباهيها بمهاراتها... و وعدها وليد بتقديم وجبة لذيذة تبهر ضيوفنا... 
و من شدة غيظي احتللت المطبخ و رسمتها بهذا الشكل!
لكني خجلة من وليد و الفكرة التي أخذها عنّي... و أريد أن أعتذر لها !
" أجيبي ؟؟ "
صرخت أروى و هي شديدة الغيظ... كنت بالفعل سأعتذر لولا أنها أضافت :
" أنا لست خادمة هذا المنزل بل سيّدته و إن كنت ستسخرين من شيء
فالأفضل أن تسخري من نكرانك للجميل 
و عيشك مرفهة مدللة من نقود لم ترثيها و لم تتعبي لجنيها يا ابنة العز و الثراء "
شعرت بطعنة قوية في صدري أوشكت أن أرمي بالكتاب الذي بين يدي نحو وجهها 
لكنني لم أملك إلا الألم...
و هل أملك ردا غيره ؟؟
بم أرد و هي الحقيقة..؟؟ ألست ُ أنا العالة على الغير...
أليست النقود التي يجلبها لي وليد... هي من ثروتها ؟
بعد أن انصرفت بفترة حضر وليد
و كعادته يأتي بعد انتهاء أي مشادة بيننا حتى لا يزيد تدخله الأمر سوء...
و لا بد أنه قضى الدقائق السابقة في استرضائها و جاء الآن ليواسني... أو ليوبخني!
" هل أدخل ؟ "
و هو يقف عند الباب... و ينظر إلى الورقة المرمية على الأرض... 
ثم يلتقطها و يتأملها برهة، و يمزقها و يرمي بأشلائها في سلة المهملات...
قال :
" انتهى الأمر "
مسكين وليد! أتظن بأنه بتمزيقك للورقة تحل المشكلة؟
لا أظنها تحل إلا إذا مزّقت الفتاة المرسومة عليها في الواقع !
قال :
" لا تكرري ذلك ثانية يا رغد ... أرجوك "
نظرت إليه بحنق... أهذا كل ما لديك ؟؟
قال :
" انظري أي مشاكل تقع بسبب تافه كهذا... 
نحن في غنى عن المزيد... دعينا نعيش في سلام "
و استفزتني جملته فقلت بغضب :
" و هل ترى أنني شارون أم بوش لتخاطبني عن السلام ؟ "
و ربما أثارت جملتي اندهاشه أو حتى لم يستوعبها إذ أنه حملق في ّ باستغراب
قلت بعصبية :
" هل أنا سبب المشاكل ؟ "
قال :
" لا ... لكن أروى لا تتعمّد مضايقتك يا رغد ... إنها طيبة و مسالمة جدا "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و ثار غضبي أكثر... رميت بالكتاب أرضا و صرخت :
" طبعا ستدافع عنها... أليست خطيبتك العزيزة الغالية ... 
الثرية الحسناء ... السيدة المدبّرة لشؤون هذا المنزل ؟؟ "
" ليس الأمر هكذا ... "
قلت بانفعال :
" بل هو كذلك... و أنت بالتأكيد ستقف في صفـّها و تنحاز إليها "
تنهّد وليد بانزعاج... و ضرب كفه الأيسر بقبضته اليمنى و قال بضيق :
" لقد حرت ما أفعل معكما؟ أنتما تثيران الصداع المستمر في رأسي... 
أنا لا أعرف لماذا لا تطيق أحداكما الأخرى بهذا الشكل !؟ "
صمت برهة ثم قال :
" على الأقل... أروى يا رغد... لا تتربص لإزعاجك ... لكنك يا رغد... "
و توقف لانتقاء كلماته ثم قال :
" أنت يا رغد تتصيدين الفرص لمضايقتها...لا أعرف لماذا ؟؟ 
لماذا أنت متحاملة عليها لهذا الحد يا رغد ؟؟ "
و أخذ يترقّب جوابي...
" لماذا يا رغد ؟؟ "
أما زلت تسأل ؟؟
ألا تعرف ؟
ألا يمكن لعقلك المحشور داخل جمجمتك الكبيرة هذه أن يستنتج السبب؟؟
لأنني أحبك يا وليد!
أحبك و أكره أي امرأة تقترب منك...
ألا تفهم ذلك؟؟
ألا تكفي كمية الذكاء المحشوة في دماغك لاستنباط هذا ؟؟
و لا يبدو أن هذه الفكرة كانت لتخطر على بال وليد... البتة !
و لأنه كان لا يزال ينظر إلي منتظرا جوابا قررت أن أجيب !
" أتريد أن تعرف لماذا ؟ "
قال بلهفة :
" يا ليت... فلربما استطعت تغيير شيء و حل المشكلة "
ابتسمت بسخرية من مناه... ثم ضيّقت فتحتي عيني ّ
و ضغطت على أسناني و قلت:
" لأنها... أجمل منّي "
ذهل وليد... و بدوره اتسعت فتحتا عينيه و فمه أيضا...
قلت :
" هل عرفت الآن ؟ "
ارتبك وليد و قال :
" هل هذا هو السبب حقا ؟ "
قلت بمكر :
" نعم... فهل تستطيع تغيير شيء ؟ "
وقع وليد في الشرك... و حار ماذا يقول... ثم قال بتردد و ارتباك:
" و ... لكن ... يا رغد... أيعقل أن تجعلي من هذا سببا كي...
أعني لأن تـُثار كل تلك المشاكل ؟ "
قلت :
" هذا أمر لن تفهمه أنت...! إنها أجمل منّي بكثير... أليست كذلك ؟ "
و ترقبت بلهفة ما سيقول وليد...!
إن قال ( بلى ) فسأمزقه بأظافري...
و إن قال ( كلا ) فسأفقع عينيه !
انتظرت و انتظرت... و لكن وليد لم يجب ! بل تنحنح قليلا ثم أراد الانصراف...
وليد ! أجبني فورا ... إياك أن تهرب...
" بعد إذنك "
و استدار منصرفا...
لن تهرب يا وليد !
قلت باندفاع و عصبية :
" أجبني "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وليد استدار إلي في ضيق... و كان وجهه شديد الاحمرار... و الحنق...
قلت :
" لماذا لا ترد ؟؟ قل أنها كذلك... فحتى الأعمى يستطيع أن يرى هذا "
" رغد بربّك... ما الذي تهذين به؟ أي جنون !؟ "
و أولاني ظهره و ولى منصرفا بسرعة... تبعه صوتي و أنا أقول بغضب :
" لا تحلم بأن أنسجم معها ذات يوم ... لا تحلم أبدا ! "
~~~~~~~
و كالعادة كانت العشاء لذيذا جدا قد أرضى الضيوف و نال إعجابهم...
" سلمت يداها... أكلتُ كثيرا هذه الليلة "
قال سيف و هو يحتسي الشاي عقب انتهائنا من وجبة العشاء...
قلت بسرور :
" سلّمك الله... بالهناء و العافية يا عزيزي "
قال مازحا :
" و أنا من كان يتساءل ما سر هذه العضلات التي نبتت 
و تضخمت بشكل سريع و على ذراعيك ! تبدو أكثر ضخامة كلّما التقينا يا رجل ! "
ضحكت لتعليق سيف المرح... 
حقيقة هي أنني خلال العام المنصرم ربحت عدة كيلوجرامات !
قلت :
" لكني كنت أكثر قوة و أنا أعمل في المزرعة...
و أبذل مجهودا عضليا كل يوم "
و لاحت في مخيلتي صورة المزرعة و أشجارها و ثمارها...
و العم إلياس... و شعرت بالحنين إليهم...
قال سيف :
" ماذا بشأن المزرعة ؟ ماذا ستفعلون بها ؟ "
قلت :
" كما هي يا سيف... فالعائلة متعلقة بها جدا و لا يمكنهم التفريط فيها... 
و ها أنا أتنقل بينها و بين المصنع في عناء "
قال :
" و لكن... يجب أن تستقر يا وليد ! ماذا ستفعل بعد زواجك ؟ "
أخذت أحك شعري في حيرة...
" خطيبتي تريد العودة إلى المزرعة و الاستقرار فيها... 
و ابنة عمّي ترفض العيش فيها تماما... و أنا في حيرة من أمري... مشلول الفكر ! "
تابعت :
" و ليت الخلاف اقتصر على السكن فقط! بل في كل شيء يا سيف...
كل شيء و أي شيء! إنني أعود من العمل مشحونا بالصداع فتستلماني 
و تشقان رأسي نصفين !"
و وضعت طرف يدي على هامتي كما السيف...
سيف ابتسم... و قال :
" إنهن النساء ! "
قلت :
" الجمع بينهما في بيت واحد هو ضرب من الجنون... 
و الصغيرة صعبة الإرضاء و متقلبة المزاج... 
و أخشى أن أتحدّث معها فتظن أنني ضقت ذرعا برعايتها... و يُجرح شعورها..."
لم يعلق سيف ... تابعت :
" أنا حائر يا سيف... لا أريد لأي شيء عظيما كان أم تافها أن يعكّر صفو حياتها..
و وجود أروى يثير توترها... 
و لا يمكنني إرسال أروى و أمها إلى المزرعة و العيش مع رغد هنا وحدنا ! "
قال سيف مباشرة :
" صعب ! "
" بل مستحيل ! "
قال مقترحا :
" و لماذا لا تدعها مع خالتها كما فعلت سابقا يا وليد ؟ "
قلت و أنا أهز رأسي :
" أبدا يا سيف... لا يمكنها الاستغناء عن وجودي و قربي ... "
سيف نظر متشككا ثم قال :
" أو... ربما العكس ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

حملقنا في بعضنا البعض قليلا... و شعرت بابتسامة حمراء تشق طريقها بين شفتي !
سيف قال مازحا :
" وليد الضخم... بطوله و عرضه و عضلاته المفتولة...تشل تفكيره فتاة صغيرة ؟!"
ابتسمت و أنا أقول :
" و ليست أي فتاة ! "
و بدا الجد على وجه سيف و قال :
" فكّر في الأمر مليا يا وليد... الشرارة و البنزين لا يجتمعان في مكان واحد ! "
كان سيف محقا فيما يرمي إليه...
قلت مغيرا الموضوع مباشرة :
" هل قابلت السيد أسامة ؟ ماذا قرر ؟ "
ابتسم سيف و قال :
" هنيئا لك ! لقد كسبت حب و تقدير هذا الرجل و لذلك وافق على العمل معك ! "
أطلقت صيحة فرح و هتفت :
" آه ... وافق أخيرا ! الحمد لله ! شكرا لك يا سيف "
و كنت قد طلبت من سيف مساعدتي في محاولة إقناعه بالعودة للعمل معي... 
فقد كنت بحاجة ماسة للمعونة من رجل بمثل خبرته و أمانته...
و هذا الخبر أبهجني كثيرا تلك الليلة...
و لم أدرك أنني سأدفع ثمن بهجتي هذه ... عاجلا جدا !
~~~~
احتراما لضيفتنا، تظاهرت بالسرور و أخفيت كل الغضب في داخلي...
و شاركت الجميع طعام العشاء الذي أعدته الشقراء و أمها... 
و كانتا المسؤولتين عن الطهي و شؤون المطبخ... 
تساعدهما خادمة وظفها وليد منذ فترة...
كانت الشقراء ترتدي بلوزة جميلة عارية الكمين و الكتفين ...
و تتزين بعقد ثمين من اللؤلؤ اشترته مؤخرا...
و تلون وجهها الأبيض ببعض المساحيق... و تبدو في غاية الجمال و الأناقة...
و لا بد أنها أثارت إعجاب ضيفتنا و أبهرتها في كل شيء...
و بعد خروج الضيوف ذهبت هي و بكامل زينتها و مباشرة إلى حيث كان وليد...
أما أنا فصعدت إلى غرفتي لاستبدل ملابسي...
نظرت إلى نفسي عبر المرآة و تخيلت صورتها إلى جواري فشعرت بالحنق و الغيظ... 
و رغبت في تمزيقها...
لم استطع تجاهل صورتها و هي تعيّرني بأنني أعيش عالة على ثروتها...
ولم أتحمّل تخيلها و هي تجلس هكذا قرب وليد...
تملّكتني رغبة ملحة في الذهاب إلى وليد و إخباره عما قالت في الحال... 
و وضع حد نهائي لحالتي البائسة معها...
فتحت خزانتي و استخرجت جميع المجوهرات التي أنقذتها من حطام بيتنا المحروق... 
مجوهراتنا أنا و دانة و أمي رحمها الله... و أخذت أتأملها و أشعر بالألم...
فهي كل ما تبقى لي...و لم أتصور أنني سأفرط فيها ذات يوم...
جمعتها كلها في علبتين كبيرتين و وضعتهما في كيس
بالإضافة إلى البطاقة المصرفية التي منحني إياها وليد و كذلك الهاتف المحمول...
حملت الكيس و خرجت من غرفتي سعيا إلى وليد 
فوصلني صوت ضحكاته هو و الشقراء... ترن في أنحاء المنزل !!
كدت أصفع الكيس بأحد الجدران و أحطم محتوياته غيظا...
ذهبت إلى غرفة الجلوس ... مصدر الضحكات... 
و كان الباب مفتوحا و من خلاله رأيت ما زلزني ...
كان وليد شبه مستلق ٍ على المقعد و أروى الحسناء تجلس ملتصقة به... 
تمد إحدى يديها فوق كتفه و تطعمه المكسرات بيدها الأخرى....
كانا يشاهدان التلفاز ويبدو على وليد المرح و البهجة الشديدين... 
و هو يمضغ المكسرات...
حينما رأياني ابتسم وليد و جلس معتدلا بينما أشاحت هي بوجهها عنّي...
" تعالي رغد "
قال مرحبا ً ... و الدماء الحمراء تتدفق إلى وجهه...
" هذه المسرحية مضحكة جدا ! "
وقفت كالتمثال غير مستوعبة بعد للقطة الحميمة التي رأيتها تجمعهما سوية...
أما النار فكانت تتأجج في صدري حتى أحرقته و فحّمته...
لم أتحرّك و لم أتكلّم... و ربما حتى لم أتنفس... فأنا لا أشعر بأي هواء يدخل صدري...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

تبادل وليد و أروى النظرات و من ثم نظرا إلى الكيس...
قال وليد :
" أهناك شيء ؟ "
أردت أن أخنق صوته... أقتل ضحكاته... أكسر فكّه الذي يمضغ المكسرات... 
أن أصفعه... أن أضربه... أن أمزقه بأظافري...
تبا لك يا وليد !
قلت باقتضاب :
" أريد التحدث معك "
قال مباشرة و قد زال المرح و حلت أمارات الجد على وجهه العريض :
" خير؟ تفضلي ؟ "
و الدخيلة لم تتحرك! لا تزال جالسة ملتصقة بوليد تقضم المكسرات...
إنني أوشك على ركلها بقدمي غيظا...
قال وليد :
" ما الأمر ؟ "
تقدّمت نحوه... و الغضب يغلي في داخلي و رميت إليه بالكيس بعنف... 
و لو لم أتمالك نفسي لربما رميت به على أنفه و هشّمته من جديد...
الكيس استقر تحت قدميه... فنظر إليه بتعجب و سأل :
" ما هذا ؟ "
قلت بانفعال :
" مجوهراتي "
ازداد تعجّب وليد فقلت موضحة :
" أعرف أنها لن تغطّي كل ما أنفقتـَه علي ّ منذ رحيل والدينا... لكن... هذا كل ما أملك "
قبل ثوان كان وليد مسترخ على المقعد و الآن أصبح على أهبة النهوض!
" ماذا تعنين يا رغد ؟ "
قلت بعصبية :
" خذها... حتى لا يعيّرني الآخرون بأنني عالة على ثرواتهم "
و رميت أروى بقنبلة شرر من عيني...و وليت هاربة...
ربما ارتطمت بجدار... أو تعثرت بعتبة... أو انزلقت أرضا...
لم أكن أرى الطريق أمامي... لم أكن أرى غير اللقطة الحميمة تجمع بين الحبيبين ...
وليد لحق بي و استوقفني و أنا عند أصعد عتبات الدرج و هو يقول بحدة :
" انتظري يا رغد... افهميني ما الذي تعنينه ؟ "
استدرت إليه فرأيت أروى مقبلة خلفه نظرت إليهما بحدة ثم حملقت في أروى و قلت بعصبية :
" اسألها "
وليد استدار إلى أروى ثم إلي ثم إليها و سأل بحيرة :
" ما الذي حدث؟ افهماني ؟ "
قلت :
" بقي فقط ثمن التذكرة... و سأطلب من خالتي دفعها إليك حالما توصلني إليها... 
و الآن هل لا أعدتني إلى خالتي ؟
زمجر وليد بانزعاج :
" ما الذي تقصدينه يا رغد ؟؟ أنا لم أفهم شيئا... 
هل لا شرح لي أحد ماذا يحدث ؟ "
و التفت نحو أروى...
أروى قالت :
" أنا لم أعن ِ شيئا مما فهمت ْ "
تقصدني بذلك، فأفلتت أعصابي و صرخت :
" بل تعنين يا أروى... إنك تعيريني لعيشي عالة متطفلة على ابن عمي... 
لكن اعلمي أنه من أجبرني على الحضور معه... 
و لو كان لدي أبوان أو أهل أو حتى بيت يؤويني ما اضطرني القدر للمكوث معك ِ أنت ِ 
تحت سقف واحد "
بدا الذهول طاغيا على الأعين الأربع التي كانت تحدّق بي... 
ذهول ألجم لسانيهما عن النطق مباشرة...
" لكنهما ماتا... وبيتي احترق... و لم يتبقّ َ لي شيء غير هذه الحلي...
خذاها و دعاني أرحل بكرامتي... "
وليد قال منفعلا :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" ماذا أصابك يا رغد ؟ هل جننت ِ ؟ "
قلت بعصبية أكبر :
" أرجوك... أعدني إلى خالتي... إن كانت كرامتي تهمك في شيء "
" أي كرامة و أي جنون...؟؟ "
و التفت إلى أروى بغضب :
" ماذا قلت ِ لها ؟ "
أروى قالت مدافعة مهاجمة في آن معا :
" لاشيء... طلبت منها أن تحترمني... 
عوضا عن رسمي بتلك الصورة المهينة..."
وليد كرر بغضب و عصبية :
" ماذا قلت لها يا أروى ؟؟ تكلّمي ؟ "
قالت أروى :
" الحقيقة يا وليد... فهي تعيش على ثروتي و عنائك...
و لا تقدر و لا تحترم أيا منا "
دار وليد دورة حول نفسه من شدة الغضب و لم يعرف ما يقول...
رأيت وجهه يتقد احمرارا و أوداجه تنتفخ و صدره يزفر الهواء بعنف...
ضرب سياج الدرج بقبضته بقوة و صرخ بغضب :
" كيف تفعلين هذا يا أروى ؟ "
قالت أروى بانفلات أعصاب :
" إن كان يرضيك ذلك فأنا لا يرضيني...
و إن كنت تتحمّلها لكونها ابنة عمّك فما ذنبي أنا لأتحمّل الإحسان
إلى و الإهانة من فتاة ناكرة الجميل ؟ "
هيجتني جملتها أكثر و أكثر و أثارت جنون جنوني... و صرخت بتهوّر :
" أنا لا انتظر الإحسان من أحد... وليد ينفق علي لأنه الوصي علي ّ 
و المسؤول عن مصروفاتي... و هو من اختار كفالتي بعد عمّي... 
ألا ترين أنني يتيمة و بلا معيل؟ أنا أهلي لم يتركوا لي إرثا عندما ماتوا جميعا...
مثل عمّك... و هذه الثروة التي تعيرينني بها... 
وليد هو الأحق بها منك ِ أنت ِ و من أي إنسان آخر في هذا الكون "
و توقفت لألتقط بعض أنفاسي ... ثم قلت موجهة خطابي لوليد :
" أخبرها بأنها من حقك أنت "
وليد هتف بانفعال :
" رغد ! "
قلت بإصرار :
" أخبرها "
صرخ وليد :
" يكفي يا رغد "
التفت أنا إلى أروى المذهولة بكلامي و أعلنت دون تردد :
" إنها لن تعوّض ثمن السنوات الثماني التي قضاها في السجن حبيسا مع الأوغاد...
بسبب ابن عمّك الحقير الجبان
" رغد "
انطلقت صرخة من وليد... ربما كان هي المعول الذي كسر السد...
انجرف كلامي كالسيل العارم يأبى الوقوف عند أي شيء...
" و بعد كل الذي سببه الحقير لي... و لابن عمّي... 
تأتين أنت ِ لتعكري صفو ما تبقى من حياتي...
ألا يكفي ما ضاع منها حتى الآن ؟؟ ألا يكفي ما عنيته و أعانيه حتى اليوم؟؟
أنا أكرهك يا أروى ... أكرهك و أتمنى أن تختفي من حياتي... 
أكرهك ... أكرهك ... ألا تفهمين ؟؟ "
رميت الاثنين بنظرة أخيرة ملؤها الغضب... أروى #####ة إلى الحائط في ذهول رهيب...
أشبه بلوحة مذعورة... و وليد عند أسفل عتبات الدرج تتملكه الدهشة و المفاجأة...
" لماذا تجبرني على العيش معها يا وليد ؟؟ لماذا ؟؟... 
إن كنت تحبّها فأنا أكرهها... و أكرهك أنت أيضا... و لا أريد العيش معكما... 
أنتما تتعسان حياتي... أكرهكما سوية...
أعدني لخالتي... أعدني لخالتي... يا بليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد " <<أنا مديتها زياده من قهري
فجرت هذه الجملة و انطلقت مسرعة نحو غرفتي


-----------------------------------


----------------------------------

نهايه الحلقه الـ39
ترقبوا لحلقه الـ40

----------


## سيناريو

لكل أمرؤ من أسمه نصيب والطفلة رغد  أنشا الله تجلب لكم رغد العيش والسعادة والمهم علمتك دروووس ماكنت راح تتعلمها من اي أحد

----------


## علي حق

أجزاء كانت غاية في الابداع وزيادة لاعجابنا بالقصة 

مشكـــور أخوي

و الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## Taka

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## Taka

حبيت اسألك هي القصه عندك كامه............لانه كاتبتها زعلت عشان نشروا القصه بدون اذن منها عشان جدي باقي الاجزاء الاخيرة مانزلتها على النت والكاتبه اسمها (الدكتورة قمر) اعتقد اذا ماخاني الظن يعني 

وانا لفيت المنتديات كلها الي تنشر هذي القصه وكلها توقف عند نفس النقطه مااتزكر اي حلقه يمكن تتوقف عند الحلقة 42

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشكورين على المتابعه المستمره

اليوم حلقه صعبه .. حضروا نفسيتكم 

* * الحلقة الأربعون * *
~ مُفترق الطرق ~

وقفتُ عند أسفل عتبات السلّم... مأخوذا بهول ما سمعتُ... مشلول الإرادة... 
اختفتْ رغد بعدما صرختْ في وجهي ( أكرهكَ يا بليد ) 
إن أذني ّ لم تسمعا... إنما هو قلبي الذي اهتز بعنف بعد الصدمة... 
التفتُ إلى الوراء بجهد فرأيتُ أروى تقف ملتصقة بالجدار 
محملقة بي تكاد بنظراتها تثقبُ عيني ّ فيما تعبيرات الذهول طاغية على وجهها الملوّن... 
كانتْ أمسية جميلة و قد استمتعتُ فيها مع سيف و طفله... 
ثم سهرتُ مع أروى نشاهد مسرحية فكاهية رائعة... كان كل شيء رائعا قبل قليل... 
لماذا يا رغد ؟ 
لماذا ؟؟ 
" وليد " 
الحروف خرجتْ متقطّعة من فم أروى المصعوقة بما سمعتْ... 
و بالتأكيد تريد الآن أن تسمع من جديد... 
" وليد... وليد... ماذا قالتْ رغد ؟؟ " 
ركّزتُ نظري في أروى ... و لم أرد... 
أروى اقتربتْ منّي خطوة بعد خطوة ببطء ... 
كأن قدميها قد ثقلتا فجأة و ما عادتْ بقادرة على رفعهما 
و لما صارتْ أمامي أبعدتُ نظري عن عينيها... فقد كانتْ نظراتها قوية جدا... 
و مركزة جدا إلا أنها سرعان ما مدّتْ يدها إلي و سألتْ : 
" وليد ... أنت َ ... أنت َ ... من... قتل عمّار ؟؟ " 
سماع اسمه أجبر عينيّ على العودة فورا إلى عينيها المذهولتين 
" وليد ...؟؟ أنت ...!! " 
أجبتُ أخيرا : 
" نعم ... أنا من قتل عمار القذر... ابن عمّك " 
أروى رفعتْ يدها بعيدا ثم وضعتْها على فمها و شهقتْ بقوة.. 
و تجمّدتْ اللحظة ساعة أو عاما أو حتى قرنا من الزمان... 
لم أحس إلا بقطرات العرق تسيل على جسمي... و بالحرارة تنبعثُ منه... 
و لم استطع تحرير بصري من قيد عينيها... 
بدأتْ الآن تهزّ رأسها في عدم تصديق و دهشة ما مثلها دهشة... 
" لا ... لا أصدّق ! وليد !" 
و التقطتْ بعض أنفاسها و تابعتْ : 
" كل... هذا الوقت... و أنتَ ... تخفي عنّي ؟؟ لا أصدّق ! " 
و مرّة أخرى حرّكتْ يدها نحوي و أمسكتْ بكتفي 
" غير صحيح ! وليد أنتَ ... تمزح " 
قلتُ بحزم : 
" قتلتُه و دخلتُ السجن... و لستُ نادما... هذه هي الحقيقة... هل عرفت ِ الآن ؟ " 
ابتعدتْ أروى عنّي و هي تهتفُ : 
" لا ... لا ... " 
ثم توقفتْ فجأة و استدارتْ إليّ و قالتْ : 
" لماذا ؟؟ لماذا قتلته ؟ " 
قلتُ مباشرة : 
" لأنه يستحق الموت... الحيوان... القذر... الحقير... " 
عادتْ تسأل مندهشة مبحوحة الصوت : 
" لماذا ؟ " 
جوابي كان بضربة سددتُها إلى سياج السلم الخشبي كدتُ معها أن أحطّمُه... 
أروى كررتْ : 
" لماذا ؟ أخبرني " 
و لما لم أجبها أقبلتْ نحوي مجددا و أمسكتْ بذراعي ّ الاثنتين و هتفتْ : 
" أخبرني لماذا ؟؟ لماذا ؟؟؟ " 
صرخت ُ بانفعال : 
" لأنه حيوان... ألا تعرفين معنى حيوان ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أروى تهزُّ رأسها و تقول: 
" ماذا تخفي عنّي يا وليد ؟؟ قلْ لي ؟؟
لماذا أخفيتَ هذا عنّي ؟؟ لماذا لم تخبرني لماذا ؟ " 
و بدأتْ دموعها بالانهمار... 
شعرتُ بأني أختنق... الهواء من حولي لم يكن كافيا لملء رئتيّ... 
أبعدتُ يديها عني و أوليتُها ظهري و سرتُ متجها نحو مدخل المنزل... 
نادتني أروى: 
" إلى أين تذهب ؟؟ لا تدعني هكذا يا وليد... قل لي ما الذي تخفيه عنّي ؟؟" 
لم أجبها فقد كنتُ من الضيق و الغضب ما يكفي لأن أدمّر مدينة بكاملها... 
" وليد إلى أين ؟ " 
صرختُ : 
" دعيني و شأني يا أروى " 
و أسرعتُ نحو الباب و غادرتُ المنزل... 
الساعة آنذاك كانتْ منتصف الليل... 
و لم أكن لأغادر المنزل في مثل هذا الوقت لو أن الضيق لم يصل بي إلى حد الاختناق... 
كنتُ أريد أن أهدأ بعيدا... 
أعيد عرض الشريط و أركز فيما حصل... 
استوعب الحدث و أفكر فيه... 
توجهتُ نحو البحر...أرفس رماله و أرجم أمواجه
إلى أن أفرغتُ ما في صدري من ثورة في قلبه... 
و لو كان يتكلم لصرخ صرخة تصدعتْ لها كواكب المجرة من فرط الألم... 
و كإنسانٍ مجردٍ من أي اعتبارات... على سجيته و فطرته...
أطلقتُ العنان لدموعي... و بكيتُ بألم... 
تفقدتُ ساعتي فلم أجدها و تحسستُ جيوبي بحثا عن هاتفي 
فلم أعثر سوى على سلسلة مفاتيحي... السلسلة التي أهدتني إياها رغد ليلة العيد... 
لا أدري كم من الوقت مضى 
و لكني لمحتُ أول خيوط الفجر يتسلل عبر عباءة السماء... 
عندما وصلتُ إلى المنزل... وجدتُه يغط في سكون مخيف... 
أردتُ أن أتفقد الفتاتين... وجدتُ أروى نائمة في غرفتها 
و قد تركتْ الباب مفتوحا و المصابيح مضاءة فاستنتجتُ أنها نامتْ بينما كانت تنتظر عودتي... 
توجهتُ نحو غرفتي و توقفتُ عند الجدار الفاصل بين بابها و باب غرفة رغد 
و استعدتُ ذكرى الليلة الماضية و اشتعل الألم في معدتي... 
أديت صلاتي ثم ارتميتُ على سريري و عبثا حاولتُ النوم... لم أنم و لا لحظة واحدة 
و عاصرتُ بزوغ الشمس و مراحل سباحتها في كبد السماء
ساعة ً ساعة و حمدتُ الله أنه كان يوم إجازة و إلا لتغيبتُ عن العمل من شدة التعب... 
لم أفعلْ شيئا سوى التفكير و التفكير... 
و عند نحو العاشرة و النصف سمعتُ طرقا على الباب... 
" تفضّل " 
لقد كانتْ أروى... 
و على غير العادة لم نبدأ حديثنا بالتحية... 
" هل استيقظتَ ؟ " 
سألتني و وجهها يسبح في الحزن... 
" بل قولي : هل نمتَ ؟ " 
لم تعلق أروى، ثم قالتْ : 
" أيمكننا التحدث الآن ؟ " 
" تفضلي " 
و بالطبع تعرفون عم سنتحدث... 
" أريد أن أعرف... تفاصيل مقتل عمار... و لم أخفيتَ الحقيقة عني...
و ما علاقة كل هذا برغد ؟ " 
تنهدتُ ثم قلتُ : 
" هل... سيغير ذلك شيئا ؟ " 
أروى قالتْ بسرعة : 
" بالطبع... سيغيّر الكثير... " 
و لا أدري ما قصدتْ بذلك... و لم يعد يهمني ما قد يحدث.... 
في نظري الآن... لا شيء يستحق الاهتمام... 
" حسنا يا أروى... 
لقد سبق و أن أخبرتُك بأنني انتظر الوقت المناسب لأطلعكِ على أمر مهم... 
و لم يعد هناك

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

معنى للصمت بعد الآن " 
" إذن ... اخبرني بكل شيء ... " 
تنهّدتُ تنهيدة مريرة... خرجتْ من صدري عجوزا واهنة لم تجد ما تتكئ عليه... 
و سرعان ما هوتْ في أعماق الذكريات... 
" قبل أكثر من تسع سنوات... قتلتُ عمار... و دخلتُ السجن... 
و هناك تعرّفتُ إلى والدك... بمحض الصدفة... 
و قبل وفاته أوصاني بكِ و بأمكِ خيرا... 
و ماتَ و هو لا يعرف أنني... من قتل ابن أخيه أو ربما لا يعرف حتّى...
أن ابن أخيه قد قُتِل " 
كانتْ أروى تصغي إلي باهتمام... 
و عندما توقفتُ نظرتْ إلي بتعجب و قالتْ: 
" هذا كل شيء ؟ " 
قلتُ بضيق باد ٍ : 
" نعم " 
هزّتْ رأسها استنكارا و قالتْ: 
" لا تخفي عنّي شيئا يا وليد... اخبرني بالحقيقة كاملة " 
" ماذا تريدين أن تعرفي ؟ " 
" لماذا قتلتَ عمّار " 
التزمتُ الصمت 
" لماذا يا وليد ؟ " 
أجبتُ : 
" فيم يهمّك ذلك ؟ " 
" بالتأكيد يهمني أن أعرف " 
قلتُ : 
" لم يكن ذلك يهمّك ... سابقا " 
صمِت ّ قليلا ثم قلتُ : 
" أتذكرين ؟؟ ارتبطت ِ بي و لم تسأليني لِمَ دخلتُ السجن... 
و من قتلتُ... و لماذا .." 
أروى قالتْ : 
" لكن... ذلك كان قبل أن أكتشف أن الضحية كان ابن عمّي " 
هيجتني الجملة فهتفتُ منفعلا : 
" الضحية ؟؟ تقولين عن ذلك الحقير الضحية ؟؟ " 
حملقتْ أروى بي ثم انطلق لسانها مندفعاً : 
" هذا ما يثير جنوني... لماذا تنعته بالحقير و القذر؟ ماذا فعل؟
ماذا حصل؟ ما الذي كان بينكما؟ و لماذا قتلته؟ " 
لم أجب... 
" وليد أجبني ؟ " 
أشحتُ بوجهي بعيدا... لكنها حاصرتني من كل الجوانب 
" لماذا لا تريد أن تجيب يا وليد ؟؟ بدايةً... 
أنا لا أصدق أنك يمكن أن تقتل رجلاً مهما حصل... فلماذا قتلتَ ابن عمّي ؟ " 
قلتُ منفعلا : 
" لا تشيري إليه بـ ( ابن عمّي ) فهذا يثير التقزز يا أروى " 
" وليد ! " 
قلت ُ بصبر نافذ : 
" اسمعي يا أروى... لا استطيع أن أفصح عن السبب... 
لقد قتلتُه و انتهى الأمر... و لستُ نادما... و لن أندم يوما على ذلك... " 
ثم استطردت ُ : 
" أرجوك ِ يا أروى... أنا متعب للغاية... هذا يكفي الآن " 
الحيرة تملكتْ أروى ممزوجةً بالفضول الشديد... 
و أصرتْ على معرفة المزيد لكنني امتنعتُ عن البوح بالحقيقة... 
فجأة سألتْ : 
" هل... تعرف رغدُ ذلك ؟ " 
و ربما للانفعال الذي ظهر على وجهي استنبطتْ هي الجواب دون أن أنطق...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ثم بدا عليها بعض التردد و قالتْ أخيرا : 
" و ... هل ... لثروتي علاقة بذلك ؟ " 
نظرتُ إليها مستغربا و سألتُ: 
" ثروتك؟؟ ماذا تعنين؟ " 
قالت : 
" أعني... هل كنتَ تعرف... عن ثروة عمّي قبل زواجنا ؟ " 
صُعقتُ من سؤالها... وقفتُ فجأة مذهولا كمن لدغته أفعى... 
قلتُ : 
" ما الذي تقولينه؟؟ " 
أروى وقفتْ بدورها و أفلتتْ أعصابها منطلقة: 
" أنا لا أعرف ما الذي أقوله... لا أعرف كيف أفكّر... 
قبل ساعات اكتشفتُ أن خطيبي هو قاتل ابن عمّي...
و أنتَ تخفي عني الحقيقة... و ترفض البوح بشيء...
كيف تريدني أن أفكّر يا وليد أنا أكاد أجن ... " 
حقيقة لم أرَ أروى بهذه الحالة من قبل... 
قلتُ بعصبية : 
" لا علاقة لهذا بزواجنا يا أروى... لا تذهبي بأفكارك إلى الجحيم " 
صرختْ : 
" إذن قل لي الحقيقة " 
" أي حقيقة يا أروى بعد ؟؟ " 
" لماذا قتلتَ عمار و لماذا أخفيتَ الأمر عنّي ؟؟ و لماذا لا تريدني أن أعرف السبب ؟ " 
وضعتُ يدي على جبيني و ضغطت على صدغي ّ حائلا دون انفجارهما... 
" لماذا يا وليد ؟ " 
صرختُ : 
" أرجوك يا أروى... لا تضغطي علي... لا استطيع إخبارك عن الأسباب... " 
احمرّ وجه أروى الأبيض غضبا و قالتْ و هي تهمّ بالمغادرة : 
" سأعرفُ الأسباب... من رغد إذن " 
و انطلقتْ نحو الباب 
أبعدتُ يدي عن رأسي فجأة و تركتُه ينفجر صداعا قاتلا... و هتفتُ بسرعة : 
" أروى انتظري " 
لكن أروى كانت قد غادرتْ الغرفة
و لالتصاق غرفتي بغرفة رغد سرعان ما مدّتْ ذراعها و طرقتْ باب رغد و نادتها 
أسرعتُ خلفها محاولا منعها 
" توقفي يا أروى إيّاكِ " 
قلتُ ذلك و أنا أبعدُ يدها عن الباب... 
" دعني يا وليد... أريد أن أعرف ما تخفيانه عني... " 
جذبتُ أروى بقوة حتى آلمتُها و صرختُ بوجهها : 
" قلتُ توقفي يا أروى ألا يكفي ما فعلتِه بالأمس ؟؟ يكفي " 
" أنا ؟ ما الذي فعلتُه ؟ " 
" ما قلتِه لرغد عن ثروتكِ و عما ننفقه من ثروتكِ... 
و أنتِ تعلمين يا أروى أنني احتفظ بسجل لكل المصروفات... 
و أنّ ما أعطيها إياه هو من راتبي أنا و مجهودي أنا... " 
هنا فُتِح الباب و أطلتْ منه رغد... 
أول ما اصطدمتْ نظراتنا تولّد شرر أعشى عينيّ... 
هل رأيتموه ؟؟ 
حملقنا ببعضنا قليلا... و الطيور على رؤوسنا نحن الثلاثة... 
أول ما تكلمتْ رغد قالت بحدة: 
" نعم ؟ ماذا تريدان ؟ " 
و نقلتْ بصرها بيننا... و لم ننطق لا أنا و لا أروى... 
قالتْ رغد: 
" من طرق بابي ؟ " 
هنا أجابتْ أروى: 
" أنا "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

سألتْ رغد بغضب: 
" ماذا تريدين ؟ " 
أروى ترددتْ ثوانٍ لكنها قالت: 
" سأسألك سؤالا واحدا " 
هنا هتفتُ رادعا بغضب : 
" أروى... قلتُ كلا " 
التفتتْ إليّ أروى محتجةً : 
" و لكن يا وليد " 
فصرختُ مباشرة و بصرامة : 
" قلتُ كلا ... ألا تسمعين ؟ " 
ابتلعتْ أروى سؤالها و غيظها و أشاحتْ بوجهها و انصرفتْ من فورها... 
لم يبقَ إلا أنا و رغد... و بضع بوصات تفصل فيما بيننا... 
و شريط البارحة يُعرض في مخيلتنا... عيوننا متعانقة و أنفاسنا مكتومة... 
تراجعتْ رغد للخلف و همّتْ بإغلاق الباب ... 
" انتظري " 
استوقفتها... لم أكن أريدها أن تبتعد قبل أن أرتاح و لو قليلا... 
" ماذا تريد ؟ " 
سألتني فقلتُ بلطفٍ و رجاء : 
" أن نتحدّث قليلا " 
فردتْ بحدة و جفاء : 
" لا أريد التحدث معك... دعني و شأني " 
و دخلتْ الغرفة و أغلقتْ الباب بهدوء... 
لكنني شعرتُ به يصفع على وجهي و أكاد أجزم بأن الدماء تغرق أنفي... 
جلستُ في الصالة مستسلما لتلاعب الأفكار برأسي تلاعب المضرب بكرة التنس... 
بعد ذلك رغبتُ في بعض الشاي علّه يخفف شيئا من صداع رأسي... 
هبطتُ إلى الطابق السفلي و إلى المطبخ 
حيث وجدتُ أروى و خالتي تجلسان بوجوم حول المائدة... 
حييتُ خالتي و شرعتُ بغلي بعض الماء... 
" وليد " 
التفتُ إلى أروى... التي نادتني و رأيتُ في وجهها تعبيرات الجد و الغضب... 
" أريدُ العود إلى المزرعة " 
حملقتُ في أروى غير مستوعبٍ لجملتها الأخيرة هذه... سألتُ : 
" ماذا ؟ " 
أجابتْ بحزم : 
" أريد العودة إلى المزرعة... و فورا " 
التفتُ إلى خالتي فهربتْ بعينيها إلى الأرض... 
عدتُ إلى أروى فوجدتُها تنتظر جوابي 
قلتُ : 
" ماذا تقولين ؟ " 
" ما سمعتَ يا وليد... فهل لا دبّرت أمر عودتنا أنا و أمي الآن ؟؟
و إذا لم تستطع مرافقتنا فلا تقلق. نستطيع تدبير أمورنا في المطار و الطائرة " 
عدتُ أنظر إلى خالتي فرأيتُها لا تزال محملقة في الأرض... 
" خالتي ... " 
التفتتْ إلي فسألتُ : 
" هل تسمعين ما أسمع ؟ " 
الخالة تنهدتْ قليلا ثم قالتْ : 
" نعم يا بني. دعنا نعود لأرضنا فقد طال بعدنا و أضنانا الحنين " 
أدركتُ أن الأمر قد تمتْ مناقشتُه 
و الاتفاق عليه من قِبلهما مسبقا... عدتُ أكلم أروى: 
" ما هذا القرار المفاجئ يا أروى... غير ممكن ... تعلمين ذلك " 
أروى قالت بحدة : 
" أرجوك يا وليد... لستُ أناقش معك تأييدك من عدمه...
أنا فقط أعلمك عن قراري و أريد منك شراء التذاكر... "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" أروى !! " 
" و هذا قرار نهائي و لا تحاول ثنيي عنه...رجاء ً يا وليد احترم رغبتي ..." 
و عبثا حاولتُ ... و باءتْ محاولاتي بالفشل... 
و أصرتْ أروى و أمها على العودة إلى المزرعة و بأسرع ما يمكن... 
تركتُ الماء يغلي و يتبخر و ربما يحرق الإبريق... 
و خرجتُ من المنزل... لم يكن لدي هدف و لكنني أرت الابتعاد قبل إثارة شجار جديد... 
حاولتُ إعادة تنظيم أفكاري و حلولي فأصابني الإعياء من كثرة التفكير... 
عندما عدتُ وقت زوال الشمس... 
كانتْ أروى و خالتي قد حزمتا أغراضهما في الحقائب... 
" بالله عليك يا أروى... تعلمين أنه لا يمكنكما السفر... " 
قالت : 
" لماذا ؟ " 
قلتُ : 
" تعرفين لماذا... لا يمكن أن... نبقى أنا و رغد بمفردنا " 
و كأن كلامي هذا أشعل الجمر في وجهها... 
إني لم أرَ أروى غاضبة بهذا الشكل من ذي قبل... 
" من أجل رغد ؟ لقد انتهينا يا وليد... أنا لم يعد يهمني ما تفعله 
و ما لا تفعله من أجل رغد... دبر أمورها بعيدا عني... 
لا علاقة لي بهذه الفتاة من الآن فصاعدا " 
و تركتني و غادرتْ المكان... 
وقفتُ حائرا غير قادر على التصرف... خاطبتني خالتي آنذاك : 
" دعنا نذهب يا بني فهذا خيرٌ لنا " 
قلتُ معترضا : 
" كيف تقولين ذلك يا خالتي؟؟ تعرفين أن رغد تدرس في الكلية 
و لا يمكنني العودة بها إلى المزرعة و لا البقاء معها هنا وحيدين...
أرجوكِ يا خالتي قدري موقفي... أرجوك ...
اقنعي أروى بتغيير قرارها المفاجئ هذا " 
لكن خالتي هزتْ رأسها سلبا... و قالتْ: 
" ابنتي متعبة يا وليد... لقد لقيَتْ منك و من ابنة عمّك الكثير... 
رغم كل ما تفعله من أجلك... أنتَ صدمتها بقوة... 
و صدمتني كذلك... دعنا نعود إلى مزرعتنا نتنفس الصعداء... يرحمك الله " 
لم أجرؤ على إطالة النظر في عينيها أكثر من ذلك... 
و لم أجسر على قول شيء...
شعرتُ بالخجل من نفسي و أنا أقف حاملا ذنبي الكبير ...
أمام كل ما فعلتْه عائلة نديم لي عبر كل تلك الشهور... 
كم أشعر بأنني خذلتهم... و صدمتهم... 
لكن... 
ألم يكونوا يعرفون بأنني قاتل مجرم خريج سجون؟؟ 
هل يفرق الأمر فيما لو قتلتُ عمار عما لو قتلتُ غيره ؟؟ 
هل كان علي أن... أبوح بسري إلى أروى منذ البداية؟؟ 
كان يوما من أسوأ أيام حياتي... حاولتُ النوم من جديد بلا جدوى...
و حاولتُ الذهاب إلى رغد و لم أجرؤ... و حاولتُ التحدث مع أروى فصدتني... 
قبل غروب الشمس، ذهبتُ إلى أحد مكاتب شركة الطيران 
و حجزتُ أربعة تذاكر سفر إلى الشمال... 
عدتُ بعد صلاة العشاء حاملا معي طعاما جلبتُه من أحد المطاعم... 
كنتُ أشعر بالجوع و التعب 
و آخر ما أكلته كان بعض المكسرات ليلة أمس... 
كما و أن أروى لم تعد أي وجبة هذا اليوم... 
" أحضرتُ أقراص البيتزا لنا جميعا... دعونا نتناولها فلابد أنكما جائعتان مثلي " 
قلتُ ذلك و أنا أضع العلب الأربع على المنضدة في غرفة المعيشة
حيث كانت أروى و الخالة تجلسان و تشاهدان التلفاز... 
الخالة ابتسمتْ ابتسامة سطحية أما أروى فلم تتحرك... 
فتحتُ علبتِي و اقتطعتُ قطعة من البيتزا الساخنة و قضمتُها بشهية... 
" لذيذة... تعالي يا أروى خذي حصّتك " 
و مددتُ باتجاهها إحدى العلب... أروى لم تتحرك... فقلتُ مشجعا : 
" إنها لذيذة بالفعل " 
أتدرون بم ردّتْ ؟ 
" خذها لابنة عمك... لابد أنها الآن تتضور جوعا و هي حبيسة غرفتها منذ البارحة " 
فوجئتُ و اغتظتُ من ردّها...
و ما كان منّي إلا أن وضعتُ العلبة على المنضدة مجددا و أعدتُ قطعتي إلى

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

علبتها كذلك... 
الجو غدا مشحونا... و حاولتْ خالتي تلطيفه فأقبلتْ نحوي و أخذتْ إحدى العلب...
و وضعتها بينها و بين أروى و بدأتْ بالأكل... 
أما أروى فلم تلمسها... 
حملتُ العلبة الثالثة و قلتُ و أنا أغادر الغرفة: 
" نعم... سآخذها إليها " 
و لا أدري بم تحدثتا بعد انصرافي... 
حالما طرقتُ باب رغد و تحدثتُ إليها : 
" أحضرتُ لك ِ قرص بيتزا... تفضلي " 
ردتْ علي : 
" لا أريد منك شيئا..." 
امتصصتُ ردها المر رغما عني، و أجبرتُ لساني على الكلام : 
" لماذا يا رغد؟ إلى متى ستصومين؟ هل تريدين الموت جوعا؟ " 
و ردّتْ علي : 
" أكرم لي من الأكل من ثروة الغرباء " 
استفزني ردها فطرقتُ الباب بانفعال و أنا أقول : 
" ما الذي تقولينه يا رغد؟ افتحي الباب و دعينا نتحدّث " 
لكنها صاحتْ: 
" دعني و شأني " 
فما كان منّي إلا الانسحاب... مكسور الخاطر... 
استلقيتُ على أريكة في الصالة العلوية... وسط الظلام... 
لا أرى إلا السواد يلون طريقي و عيني و أفكاري... 
و مرتْ الساعة بعد الساعة... و الأرق يأكل رأسي... 
و الإجهاد يمزق بدني و الجوع يعصر معدتي... و يهيج قرحتي... 
و لم يغمضْ لي جفن أو يهدأ لي بال... 
بعد سكون طويل سمعتُ صوت أحد الأبواب ينفتح... 
لابد أنها رغد... إذ أن أروى و الخالة تنامان في غرفتين من الناحية الأخرى من المنزل
بعيدتين عن الصالة و عن غرفتينا أنا و رغد... 
أصغيتُ السمع جيدا... شعرتُ بحركة ما... فقمتُ و حثثتُ الخطى نحو غرفة رغد... 
رأيتُ الباب مفتوحا و يبدو أنها قد غادرتْ قبل ثوان... 
وقفتُ عند الباب منتظرا عودتها... و أنا بالكاد أحملُ جسدي على رجلي... 
و استندُ إلى الجدار الفاصل فيما بين غرفتينا ليمنحني بعض الدعم... 
كنتُ بحاجة لأن أراها و أكلمها و لو كلمة واحدة... 
عل ّ عيناي تأذنان بإسدال جفونهما... 
بعد قليل أقبلتْ رغد... 
و انتفضتْ حالما رأتني... و كذلك أنا... تشابكتْ نظراتنا بسرعة... و انفكّت بسرعة! 
رغد كانتْ تحمل قارورة مياه معدنية... 
و كانت ترتدي ملابس النوم... و بدون حجاب... 
أبعدتُ نظري عنها بتوتر و أنا أتنحنح 
و أستديرُ نحو باب غرفتي و افتحه و أخطو إلى الداخل... على عجل... 
و من ثم أغلق الباب... بل و أوصده بالمفتاح ! 
وقفتُ خلف الباب لبعض الوقت... أتصبّب عرقا و اضطرب نفسا و أتزايد نبضا... 
و أشدّ و أرخي عضلات فكي في توتر... حتى سمعتُ باب غرفة رغد ينغلق... 
و نظرتُ إلى الجدار الفاصل بين غرفتينا... و اعتقد ... 
إن لم يكن السهر قد أودى بعقلي... أنني رأيتُ رغد من خلاله ! 
إنني أراها و أشعر بحركاتها... و أحس بالحرارة المنبعثة منها أيضا ! 
مرتْ دقائق أخرى و أنا لا أزال أشعر بها موجودة حولي... 
أكادُ أجن... من أجل التحدث معها و الاطمئنان عليها... و لو لدقيقة واحدة... 
و لم أستطع تجاهل هذا الشعور... 
فتحتُ بابي و خطوتُ نحو بابها و قبل أن يتغلب علي ترددي طرقته بخفة... 
" رغد ... " 
لم اسمع الجواب... لكني متأكد من أنها لم تنم... 
عدتُ و طرقته من جديد : 
" رغد... " 
و سمعتُ صوتها يجيبني على مقربة... 
بل إنني كدت ألمسه ! أظنها كانت تهمسُ في الباب مباشرة !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" نعم ؟ " 
ارتبكت ُ و تعثرتْ الكلمات على لساني... 
" أأأ... إممم ... هل أنت ِ نائمة ؟ أعني مستيقظة ؟ " 
" نعم " 
" هل... استطيع التحدث معك ؟ " 
لم تجب رغد...فحدقتُ النظر إلى الموضع الذي يصدر منه صوتها
عبر الباب مفتشا عن كلامها! 
أعرف... لن تصدقوني ! 
لكنني رأيتُه أيضا ... 
" ماذا تريد ؟؟ " 
أجبت ُ بصوت ٍ أجش : 
" أن أتحدّث معكِ... قليلا فقط " 
و لم ترد... قلتُ : 
" أرجوكِ رغد... قليلا فقط " 
و لم تجبْ... فكررتُ بنبرة شديدة الرجاء و اللطف : 
" أرجوكِ... " 
بعد ثوان انفتح الباب ببطء... 
كانتْ صغيرتي تنظرُ إلى الأرض و تتحاشى عيني ّ... 
أما أنا فكنتُ أفتش عن أشياء كثيرة في عينيها... 
عن أجوبة لعشرات الأسئلة التي تنخُر دماغي منذ الأمس... 
عن شيء ٍ يطمئنني و يسكّن التهيّج في صدري... 
و يمحو كلماتها القاسية ( أكرهك يا بليد ) من أذني ّ .... 
" أنا آسف صغيرتي و لكن... أود الاطمئنان عليكِ " 
ألقتْ رغد عليّ نظرة خاطفة و عادتْ تخبـّئ بصرها تحت الأرض... 
" هل أنت ِ بخير ؟ " 
أومأت ْ إيجابا... فشعرت ُ ببعض ٍ من راحة ٍ ... ما كان أحوجني إليها... 
" هل... يمكننا الجلوس و التحدث قليلا ؟ " 
رفعت ْ نظرها إليّ مستغربة، فهو ليس بالوقت المناسب للحديث ... 
و كنت ُ أدرك ذلك، لكنني كنت ُ غاية في الأرق
و انشغال البال و لن يجد النوم لعيني ّ سبيلا قبل أن أتحدث معها... 
" أرجوك...فأنا متعب... و أريد أن أرتاح قليلا... أرجوكِ " 
ربما خرج رجائي عميقا أقرب إلى التوسل... 
كما خرج صوتي ضعيفا أقرب إلى الهمس... 
و تفهّمتْ رغد ذلك و فسحتْ لي المجال للدخول... 
توجهت ُ مباشرة إلى الكرسي عند المكتب و جلست ُ عليه... و أشرتُ إليها : 
" اجلسي رغد " 
فجلستْ هي على طرف السرير... 
حاولتُ تنظيم أفكاري و انتقاء الكلمات و الجمل المناسبة 
و لكن حالتي تلك الساعة لم تكن كأي حالة... 
لمحت ُ قارورة الماء نصف فارغة موضوعة على المكتب إلى جواري... 
" رغد... ألا تشعرين بالجوع ؟ " 
سرعان ما نظرتْ إلي تعلوها الدهشة ! 
فهو ليس بالموضوع الذي يتوقع المرء أن يدور نقاشٌ طارئ ٌ في منتصف الليل حوله! 
قلت ُ بحنان : 
" يجب أن تأكلي شيئا قبل أن تنامي... " 
عقــّبتْ هي باندهاش : 
" أهذا كل شيء ؟؟ " 
تأوهت ُ و قلت ُ: 
" لا و لكن... أنت ِ لم تأكلي شيئا منذ ليلتين و أخشى أن يصيبك الإعياء يا رغد " 
لم تتجاوب معي... فأدرت ُ الحديث إلى جهة أخرى... 
" رغد... مهما كان ما قالته أروى... أو مهما كان شعوركِ نحوها... 
أو حتى نحوي... لا تجعلي ذلك يزعزع من ثقتك... بأن ّ... بأن ّ... " 
و تعلقت ْ الكلمات على طرف لساني برهة شعرتُ فيها بالشلل...
ثم أتممت ُ جملتي بصوت أجش... 
" بأنكِ... كما كنت ِ... و كما ستظلين دائما... صغيرتي التي... التي... "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و تنهدتُ بمرارة... 
" التي ... أحبُ أن أرعاها و أهتم بجميع شؤونها مهما كانت... " 
نظرت ْ إلي بتمعن و اهتمام... و لكنها لم تعلـّـق... 
أضفتُ : 
" و كل ما أملك يا رغد... قل ّ أم كثر... 
هو ملكك ِ أنت ِ أيضا و تحت تصرّفكِ... يا رغد... 
أنا لا آخذ شيئا من ثروة أروى... إنما استلم راتبا كأي موظف...
إنني احتل منصب المدير كما تعلمين... و دخلي كبير... 
فلا تظني بأنني أحصل على المال دون عناء أو دون عمل... " 
رغد قالت فجأة: 
" بل أنا من ... يحصل عليه دون عناء و دون عمل... و دون حق و لا مقابل " 
ازداد ضيق صدري و لم يعد قادرا حتى على التنهّد... 
سألتها بمرارة و أنا أحس بعصارة معدتي تكاد تحرق حبالي الصوتية: 
" لماذا يا رغد؟؟ لماذا دائما... تقولين مثل هذا الكلام؟؟
ألا تدركين أنك... تجرحين شعوري؟" 
تعبيرات رغد نمّتْ عن الندم و الرغبة في الإيضاح... 
و لكن لا أعرف لم انعقد لسانها... 
قلتُ : 
" رغد... أنا ... لطالما اعتنيتُ بكِ... ليس لأن من واجبي ذلك... 
حتى في وجود والدي ّ رحمهما الله... و حتى و أنت ِ مرتبطة بسامر...
و أنت ِ طفلة و أنتِ بالغة و أنت ِ في كل الأحوال و مهما كانت الأحوال... 
دائما يا رغد... أنتِ صغيرتي التي أريد و لا شيء يبهجني في حياتي أكثر من ... 
أن اعتني بها... كجزء ٍ لا يتجزأ منّي يا رغد... " 
أجهل مصدر الجرأة التي ألهمتني البوح بهذه الكلمات الشجية 
وسط هذا الظلام الساكن... 
تلعثمتْ التعبيرات على وجه رغد... أهي سعيدة أم حزينة؟
أهي مصدقة أم مكذبة؟ لا يمكنني الجزم... 
سألتني و كأنها تريد أن تستوثق من حقيقة تدركها... ليطمئن قلبها : 
" صحيح... وليد ؟ " 
لم أشعر بأن إجابتي من كل هذا البعد ستكون قوية ما يكفي لطمأنتها...
وقفتُ... سرتُ نحوها... أراها أيضا بعيدة... أجثو على ركبتيّ...
تصبح عيناي أقرب إلى عينيها... تمتد يداي و تمسكان بيديها... ينطق لساني مؤكدا : 
" صحيح يا رغد... و رب الكعبة... الذي سيحاسبني عن كل آهة تنفثينها من صدرك بألم...
و عن كل لحظة تشعرين فيها باليتم أو الحاجة لشيء 
و أنا حي على وجه الأرض... لا تزيدي من عذابي يا رغد...
أنا لا استطيع أن أنام و في صدرك ضيق و لا أن أهدأ و في بالك شاغل... 
و لا حتى أن آكل و أنت ِ جائعة يا رغد... أرجوك... أريحيني من هذا العذاب... " 
لم أشعر إلا ويدا رغد تتحرران من بين يدي و تمسكان بكتفي ّ 
" وليد..." 
امتزجتْ نظراتنا ببعضها البعض... و لم يعد بالإمكان الفصل فيما بينها... 
عينا رغد بدأتا تبرقان باللآلئ المائية... 
قلتُ بسرعة : 
" لا تبكي أرجوك " 
رغد ربما ابتلعتْ عبراتها في عينيها و سحبتْ يديها 
و شبكتْ أصابعها ببعضها البعض... ثم طأطأتْ رأسها هاربة من نظراتي... 
ناديتُها مرة و مرتين...لكنها لم ترفع عينيها إلي ّ... ولم تجبني... 
" رغد... أرجوك... فقط ... قولي لي أنكِ بخير حتى أذهب مرتاحا...
أنا بحاجة للنوم... كي أستطيع أن أفكر... لا استطيع التفكير بشيء آخر و أنا... قلق عليك ِ " 
أخيرا رغد رفعتْ عينيها و نظرتْ إليّ... 
" هل ... أنتِ بخير ؟؟ " 
هزّتْ رأسها و أجابت : 
" نعم ... بخير " 
تنهدتُ ببعض الارتياح... ثم قلتُ : 
" جيد... لكن... يجب أن تتناولي بعض الطعام قبل أن تنامي... 
هل أعيد تسخين البيتزا؟؟" 
قالتْ مباشرة : 
" لا... لا ..." 
قلتُ : 
" إذن... تناولي أي شيء آخر قبل أن تنامي... رجاء ً "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

نظرتْ إلى الأرض و أومأتْ إيجابا... 
تأملتُها برهة عن قرب... ثم وقفتُ و أعدت ُ تأمّلها من زاوية أبعد...
و مهما تبعد المسافات... إنها إلى قلبي و كياني أقرب... و أقرب... 
أقرب من أن أقوى على تجاهل وجودها و لو لبرهة واحدة... 
أقرب من أن أستطيع أن أغفو دون أن أحس بحرارة قربها... في جفوني... 
و أقرب من أن أسمح لصدى ( أكرهكَ يا بليد ) بأن... يبعدها عنّي... 
قلتُ : 
" حسنا صغيرتي... سأترككِ تأكلين و تنامين... " 
و خطوتُ نحو الباب... ثم عدتُ مجددا أتأملها... 
راغبا في مزيد من الاطمئنان عليها... متمسكا بآخر طيف لها... يبرق في عيني ّ... 
" أتأمرين بشيء ؟ " 
رغد حركتْ عينيها إليّ... ثم قالتْ : 
" كلا... شكرا " 
فقلتُ : 
" بل ... شكرا لك ِ أنتِ صغيرتي... و اعذريني... " 
و ختمتُ أخيرا : 
" تصبحين على خير " 
و غادرتُ غرفتها عائدا إلى غرفتي... 
رميتُ أطرافي الأربعة على سريري ناشدا الراحة... 
لكني لم أحصل حقيقة عليها ... لم تكن جرعة رغد كافية لتخدير وعيي... 
و لليلة الثانية على التوالي أعاصر بزوغ الفجر
و أشهد مسيرة قرص الشمس اليومية تشق طريقها ساعة ً ساعة ... 
عبر ساحة السماء... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
صحوت ُ من نومي القصير و أنا أشعر بدوار شديد و رجفة في أطرافي... 
و إجهاد و ضعف عام في عضلاتي... 
لم استطع التحرك عن موضعي في السرير... 
لابد أن السبب هو الجوع فأنا لم آكل شيئا منذ ليلة شجاري مع الشقراء... 
و بالرغم من أن وليد نصحني بالطعام البارحة إلا أنني لم أكن أشعر بأي شهية له 
هذا إضافة إلى تأثير السهر و الأرق... اللذين لم يبرحاني مذ حينها... 
كلّما حاولتُ الحركة ازداد الدوار... و تسارعتْ خفقات قلبي ... 
و صعُبَ تنفسي...إنه ذات الشعور الذي داهمني يوم فرارنا حفاة من المدينة الصناعية...
و تشردنا جياعا عطشى في البر... 
أمن أحد ليساعدني؟ أريد بعض الماء ... أريد قطعة خبز... أكاد أفقد وعيي...! 
أغمضتُ عيني و تنفستُ بعمق 
و حبستُ الهواء بصدري كي أمنع عصارة معدتي من الخروج...
و زفرتُ أنّة طويلة تمنيتُ أن تصل إلى مسامع وليد...
لكن الجدار الفاصل بيننا بالتأكيد امتص أنيني... 
بعد قليل سمعتُ طرقا على الباب... معقول أنه وليد قد سمعني؟ الحمد لله...! 
استجمعتُ بقايا قوتي و قلتُ مباشرة: 
" ادخل " 
لم أكن ارتدي غير ملابس النوم و لكن أي قوة أملك حتى أنهض و أضع حجابي؟؟
لففتُ لحافي حولي عشوائيا و كررتُ: 
" ادخل " 
انفتح الباب ببطء و حذر... 
قلتُ بسرعة مؤكدة : 
" تفضل " 
بسرعة... أنقذني... 
و أنا انظر نحو الباب... بلهفة... 
أتدرون من ظهر؟ 
إنها أروى... 
فوجئتُ بها هي تدخل الغرفة... 
قالتْ و هي تقفُ قرب الباب : 
" أريد أن أتحدّث معك " 
أغمضتُ عيني... إشارة إلى أنني لا أريدها... إلى أنني متعبة... 
إلى أنني لم أكن أنتظرها هي... و لم أكن لأطلب العون منها... 
قالتْ :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" هو سؤال واحد أجيبيه و سأخرج من غرفتك " 
قلتُ و أنا أزفر بتعب : 
" أخرجي " 
لكن أروى لم تخرج... فتحتُ عيني ّ فوجدتها تقتربُ منّي أكثر... أردتُ أن أنهض فغلبني الدوار...
أشحتُ بوجهي بعيدا عنها... لا أريد أن أراها و لا أريد أن تراني بهذه الحالة... 
أروى قالتْ : 
" فقط أجيبيني عن هذا السؤال يا رغد... يجب أن تجيبيني عليه الآن... " 
لم أتجاوب معها 
حلّي عني يا أروى ! ألا يكفي ما أنا فيه الآن ؟؟ 
إنني إن استدرتُ إليك فسأتقيأ على وجهك الجميل هذا... 
" رغد " 
نادتني 
فأجبتُ بحنق : 
" ماذا تريدين منّي ؟ " 
قالتْ : 
" أخبريني... أتعرفين... لماذا ... قتل وليد عمّار ؟؟ " 
انتفض جسمي كلّه فجأة... 
و الخفقات التي كانت تهرول في قلبي صارتْ تركض بسرعة... بأقصى سرعة... 
التفت ُ إلى أروى... أو ربما الغرفة هي التي دارتْ و جعلتْ وجهها مقابل وجهي...
لست ُ أكيدة... 
حملقتْ أروى بي ثم قالتْ : 
" تعرفين السبب... أليس كذلك ؟ أنا واثقة..." 
هززتُ رأسي نفيا... أريد محو السؤال 
و محو صورتها و محو الذكريات التي كسرتْ الباب و اقتحمتْ مخيّلتي فجأة ... هذه اللحظة... 
قالت أروى: 
" بل تعرفين... تصرفاتك و انفعالك يؤكد ذلك يا رغد...
أنا واثقة من هذا... لا أعرف لم أنتما مصران على إخفاء الأمر عنّي... لكن... " 
هتفتُ : 
" كفى..." 
أروى قالتْ بإصرار : 
" للأمر... علاقة بك ِ أنت ِ... أليس كذلك ؟؟ " 
صرخت ُ و أنا أحاول صم أذني ّ عن سماع المزيد... 
و إعماء عيني عن رؤية شريط الماضي... 
" يكفي " 
لكن أروى تابعتْ : 
" أخبريني يا رغد... يجب أن تخبريني... لماذا قتل وليد عمّار... 
و ما علاقتكِ أنتِ بهذا ...
لماذا صرخت ِ حين رأيت ِ صورته معلقة على جدار المكتب؟؟
و لماذا تنعتانه أنتما الاثنان بالحقير؟؟ ماذا فعل؟؟ ما الذي ارتكبه و جعل وليد... 
يقتله انتقاما؟؟ أنت ِ تعرفين الحقيقة... أليس كذلك؟؟ من حقي أن أعرف... أخبريني ... " 
" كفى... كفى ... كفى ... " 
صرختُ و أنا أضغط بيدي كلتيهما بقوة على صدغي 
ّ محاولة منع الذكرى المريرة الملغومة من الانفجار في رأسي... 
آنذاك... ظهر لي وجه عمار في الصورة... نعم... لقد رأيتُه يقترب منّي...
رأيتُ يديه تمتدان نحوي... قفزت ُ عن سريري مفزوعة... صرختُ ...
رأيت ُ الجدران تتصدع إثر صراخي... رأيتُ السقف ينهار... 
و الأرض تهتز ... أحسست ُ بعيني تدور ... و الغرفة تدور... 
و شعرت ُ بيد ٍ ما تمتد ُ نحوي... تحاول الإمساك بي... 
إنها... يد عمّار ! 
" لا... لا... لاااااااااااااا "
على هذه الصرخات انتفضتُ و رميتُ بفرشاة أسناني جانبا 
و خرجتُ من الحمام مسرعا مبتلعا بقايا المعجون دفعة واحدة و مطلقا ساقي ّ للريح... 
نحو غرفة رغد... 
كان الباب مفتوحا و الصراخ ينطلق عبره... مفزِعا... 
اقتحمتُ الغرفة فورا و رأيتُ رغد واقفة عند سريرها
ممسكة برأسها بكلتا يديها و تصرخ مذعورة ... 
فيما أروى واقفة مذهولة إلى جوارها معلقة يديها في الهواء... 
" رغد ؟؟ " 
هرولتُ باتجاهها مفزوعا طائر العقل ... 
و رأيتُ يديها تبتعدان فجأة عن رأسها و تمتدان نحوي... و في

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ثوانٍ... تخطو إلي ّ... و تهوي على صدري... و تطبق علي ّ... 
تعثر قلبي الراكض و انزلق أرضا بعنف... جراء الموقف... 
كنتُ مذهولا ... لا أعرف و لا أدرك ما يحصل من حولي... 
" رغد ؟؟ " 
صرخت ُ فزعا... و أنا ألتقطها بين ذراعي فجأة و أضمها إلي ّ 
و أشعر بصراخها يخترق أضلاع قفصي الصدري... 
" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم... ماذا حصل رغد ...؟ " 
حاولت ُ إبعاد رأسها كي أنظر إلى عينيها لكنها غاصتْ بداخلي بعمق ...
بقوة و هي تصرخ: 
" أبعده عني... أبعده عنـّـي ... أبعده عنـّـي " 
ألقيتُ نظرة خاطفة على أروى فرأيتها مجفلة فزعة محملقة بعينيها... 
صرختُ : 
" ماذا حصل ؟ " 
لم تقو َ على الكلام... 
صرختُ ثانية : 
" ماذا حصل ؟؟ يا أروى؟؟ " 
تأتأتْ أروى : 
" لا... أدري... " 
أبعدتُ رأس رغد عن صدري فلم تقاوم... 
نظرتُ إلى عينيها أريد أن أسألها عمّا حصل... فإذا بهما تحملقان في الفراغ... 
و إذا بذراعيها تهويان فجأة على جانبيها... و إذا بها تنزلق من بين يدي... 
بسرعة أمسكتُ بها و أنا أصرخ: 
" رغد... رغد " 
رفعتُها إلى السرير و جعلتُ أخاطبها و أهزها ... 
لكن عينيها كانتا تبحلقان في اللاشيء... 
و فجأة دارتا للأعلى و انسدل جفناها من فوقهما... 
" رغد... رغد... ما بك ... رغد أجيبيني " 
لكنها لم تجب... 
صرختُ بانفعال : 
" أجيبيني يا رغد... رغد...أرجوكِ... " 
و أنا أهزها بعنف محاولا إيقاظها... لكنها... بدت فجأة كالميتة.... 
تزلزل قلبي تحت قدمي مرتاعا و صرختُ مذهولا: 
" يا إلهي... ماتت ْ صغيرتي ماتت ْ ..." 
و أنا مستمر في هزّها بعنف دون جدوى... 
التفتُ إلى أروى و صرختُ بقوة: 
" طبيب... إسعاف... ماء ... افعلي شيئا... احضري شيئا ... تحركي بسرعة " 
و أروى واقفة كالتمثال ... متجمدة في فزع .. 
صرختُ : 
" هيا بسرعة " 
تحركتْ أروى باعتباط ...
يمينا يسارا حتى إذا ما لمحتْ قارورة الماء تلك على المكتب... 
أسرعتْ إليها و جلبتها لي 
رششتُ الماء على وجه رغد ... بل إنني أغرقتُه و أنا لا أزال أهزها 
و أضرب خديها بقوة... حتى ورّمتهما.... 
رغد فتحتْ عينيها فناديتها مرارا لكنها لم تكن تنظر إليّ أو حتى تسمعني... 
بدتْ و كأنها تسبح في عالم آخر... 
" رغد... أتسمعينني؟؟ ردي عليّ... ردي عليّ يا رغد أرجوك... " 
و لم تتجاوب معي... 
بسرعة قربتُ من فمها قارورة الماء و طلبتُ منها أن تفتحه و تشرب... 
رغد لم تحرك شفتيها... بل عادتْ و أغمضتْ عينيها...
لكنها لا تزال تتنفس... و لا يزال الشريان ينبض في عنقها بعنف... 
أبعدت ُ القارورة و رحت ُ أحرك رأسها يمينا و شمالا بقوة ... محاولا إيقاظها... 
و التفتُ إلى أروى آمرا : 
" أحضري بعض السكّر "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وقد تفجرتْ فكرة هبوط السكر في بالي فجأة... 
أروى حدّقت بي ببلاهة... غير مستوعبة لشيء فهتفتُ: 
" السكر يا أروى... بسرعة " 
وانطلقتْ أخيرا خارج الغرفة و عادتْ بعد ثوان تحمل علبة السكّر... 
كانتْ رغد لا تزال شبه غائبة عن الوعي على ذراعي... 
تناولتُ علبة السكر بسرعة و سكبتُ كمية منه داخل القارورة و رججتها بعنف...
ثم قرّبتها من رغد مجددا : 
" رغد... أتسمعينني؟؟ افتحي فمك..." 
لكنها فتحتْ عينيها و نظرتْ إليّ... 
رأس رغد كان على ذراعي اليسرى
و القارورة في يدي اليمنى... ألصقتُها بشفتيها و قلتُ: 
" هيا يا رغد...افتحي فمك " 
لم تع ِ رغد كلامي... 
رفعت ُ رأسها و فتحت ُ فمها بنفسي... و دلقت ُ شيئا من الشراب فيه... 
" اشربي...." 
عينا رغد أوشكتا على الإغماض... فهززتها بقوة : 
" أوه لا... لا تنامي الآن... أفيقي... اشربي هيا... " 
و رفعت ُ رأسها للأعلى أكثر... 
حينها وصل الشراب إلى بلعومها فسعلتْ... و ارتد الشراب إلى الخارج... 
فتحتْ رغد عينيها و بدا و كأنها استردتْ شيئا من وعيها إثر ذلك... 
قربت ُ القارورة من فمها مجددا و قلتُ: 
" أتسمعينني يا رغد ؟؟ اشربي... أرجوك..." 
سكبتُ كمية أخرى في فمها فابتلعتها رغد فجأة...
ثم فجأة رأيتُ المزيج يخرج من فمها و أنفها... 
و ينسكب مبللا وجهها و ملابسها... 
" أوه يا رغد.... كلا... كلا...." 
ضممتُها إلى صدري بهلع ... بفزع... بعشوائية... و بانهيار... 
كانت طرية كالورقة المبللة... 
غمست ُ يدي في علبة السكّر و أخذتُ حفنة منه... 
و رفعتُها نحو فمها المفغور و نثرتُها فيه... 
مبعثرا الذرات على وجهها المبلل و على عنقها و ملابسها
و في كل مكان من شدّة اضطرابي... 
" ابلعيه... أرجوك... أرجوك يا رغد... " 
عدتُ و أخذتُ كمية أخرى و حشوتُ فمها بها... 
و أغلقتُه بيدي... و هي مستسلمة لا تقاوم... و لا تظهر على قسمات وجهها أية تعبيرات... 
كأنها تمثال من الورق الذابل... 
كانت... كالميتة على ذراعي... 
عدتُ أخاطبها فخرج صوتي مبحوحا ممزقا... 
و كأن حفنة السكر تلك قد انحشرتْ في حنجرتي أنا... و أعطبتْ حبالي الصوتية... 
" ابلعيه يا رغد... أرجوك... يجب أن تبلعيه... يا إلهي ماذا جرى لصغيرتي ؟؟ " 
أبعدتُ رأس رغد عنّي قليلا... 
فرأيتُ عينيها نصف مفتوحتين تحملقان في اللاشيء ... 
و فمها مفتوح تنساب من زاويتيه قطرات اللعاب ممزوجة بحبيبات السكر.... 
و شيئا فشيئا بدأتْ تحرّك عينيها و فمها و تستعيد وعيها... 
" رغد ... " 
صحت ُ بلهفة... و أنا أرى عينيها تدوران في الغرفة و من ثم تنظران إلي ّ 
" رغد... رغد... هل تسمعينني ؟؟ " 
رغد تنظر إلي... إذن فهي تراني... و تسمعني... 
فمها أراه يتحرك و يبتلع السكر... 
بسرعة تناولت ُ قارورة المزيج تلك و ألصقتُها بفمها مباشرة و قلتُ : 
" اشربي ... أرجوك... أرجوك... " 
شربتْ رغد جرعة ... و ابتلعتْها... تلتها جرعة أخرى... 
أبعدت ُ القارورة و أعدتُ رجها بقوة... 
ثم قربتُها من شفتيها و طلبتُ منها أن تشرب المزيد... 
" اشربي... قليلا بعد يا رغد... هيا ... " 
حتى أرغمتُها على شرب المزيج كاملا... 
و قد تجاوبتْ منقادة و نصف واعية على ذراعي... 
و هي على ذراعي... استردّتْ وعيها تدريجيا...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
و هي على ذراعي... كانتْ تتنفس بقوة...
و اضطراب... و ترتعش كعصفور يحتضر... 
و هي على ذراعي... انحدرتْ من عيني دمعة كبيرة... 
بحجم السنين التي فرقتْ فيما بيننا... 
و هي على ذراعي... و أنا ممسك بها بكل قوتي و كل ضعفي...
مخافة أن تنزلق من بين يدي... مخافة من أن يبعدها القدر عني...
مخافة من أن أفقدها هذه المرة... للأبد... 
لقد كانت شبه ميتة بين يدي... 
رغد الحبيبة... طفلتي الغالية... منبع عواطفي و مصبها...
شبه ميتة... على ذراعي ؟؟ 
" هل تسمعينني يا رغد ؟ أتسمعينني ؟ " 
سألتُها عندما رأيتُها تحدّق بي...
بدتْ و كأنها مشوشة و غير قادرة على التركيز... 
أخذتْ تدور بعينيها على ما حولها... توقفتْ برهة تحملق في أروى... 
و أخيرا عادتْ إلي... 
" أخبريني... هل أنتِ بخير؟؟ أتسمعينني؟؟
أتستطيعين التحدّث؟ ردي عليّ يا رغد أرجوك... " 
" وليد... " 
أخيرا نطقتْ... 
قلتُ بلهفة : 
" نعم رغد... أأنت ِ بخير؟؟ كيف تشعرين؟ " 
رغد أغمضتْ عينيها بقوة... كأنها تعتصر ألما... 
ثم غمرتْ وجهها في صدري... و شعرتُ بأنفاسها الدافئة تتخلخل ملابسي...
كما أحسستُ بالبلل يمتصه قميصي... من وجهها... 
حركتُ يدي نحو كتفها و ربتُ بخفة: 
" رغد...؟؟ " 
تجاوبتْ رغد معي... أحسستُ بهمسها يصطدم بصدري...
لم أميّز ما قالتْ أولا... لكنها حين كررتْ الجملة استطاعتْ أذناي التقاطها ... 
" أبعده عنّي... " 
توقفتُ برهةً أفتشُ عن تفسيرٍ لما سمعتُ... سألتُها بحيرة و عدم استيعاب : 
" أُبعِدُهُ عنكِ ؟؟ " 
كررتْ رغد... و هي تغمرُ وجهها أكثر في ثنايا قميصي : 
" أَبعدهُ عنّي ... " 
قلتُ مستغربا : 
" من ؟؟ " 
سرتْ رعشة في جسد رغد انتقلتْ إليّ ... 
نظرتُ إلى يدها الممدودة جانبا فرأيتُها ترتجفُ... 
و رأيتُها تتحرك نحوي و تتشبثْ بي... كانتْ باردة كالثلج... 
و أيضا أحسستُ برأسها ينغمسُ في داخلي أكثر فأكثر... 
ثم سمعتُها تقول بصوتٍ مرتجف واهن: 
" عمّار " 
آن ذاك... جفلتُ و تصلبتْ عضلاتي فجأة... 
و تفجرتْ الدهشة كقنبلة على وجهي... 
حركتُ يدي إلى رأسها و أدرتُه إليّ... لأرى عينيها... 
فتحتْ هي عينيها و نظرتْ إليّ... 
قلتُ : 
" من ؟؟ " 
فردّتْ : 
" عمار... أبعده عنّي... أرجوك " 
اختنق صوتي في حنجرتي بينما ارتجّتْ الأفكار في رأسي... 
قلتُ : 
" عمــ....مار ؟؟ لكن... " 
و لم أقوَ على التتمة... 
ماذا جرى لصغيرتي ؟ ما الذي تهذي به ؟؟ 
قالتْ : 
" أبعده... أرجوك " 
ازدردتُ ريقي بفزع و أنا أقول : 
" أين... هو ؟ " 
رغد حركتْ عينيها و نظرتْ نحو أروى... 
ثم هزتْ رأسها و أغمضتْ عينيها و عادتْ و غمرتْ وجهها في صدري و هي تصيح : 
" أبعده عني... أبعده عنّي... وليد أرجوك..." 
آنذاك... شعرتُ بأن خلايا جسمي كلها انفصمتْ عن بعضها البعض 
و تبعثرتْ على أقطار الأرض... و فشلتُ

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

في جمعها... 
البقايا المتبقية لي من قوة استخدمتُها في الطبطبة على رغد و أنا أردد : 
" بسم الله عليكِ... اهدئي يا رغد... ماذا حل بكِ؟ ...هل رأيتِ كابوسا ؟؟ " 
رغد كررتْ مجددا و هذه المرة و هي تبكي و تشدّ ُ الضغط عليّ متوسلة: 
" أبعده يا وليد... أرجوك... لا تتركني وحدي... لا تذهب..." 
" أنا هنا يا رغد... بسم الله عليكِ... يا إلهي ماذا حصل لكِ ؟ هل تعين ما تقولين؟ " 
أبعدتْ رغد رأسها قليلا و وجهتْ نظرها إلى أروى و صاحتْ مجددا: 
" أبعده أرجوك... أرجوك... أنا خائفة... " 
جُن ّ جنوني و أنا أرى الصغيرة بهذه الحالة المهولة ترتجف ذعرا بين يدي ... 
هتفتُ بوجه أروى : 
" ماذا فعلت ِ بالصغيرة يا أروى ؟ " 
أروى واقفة مدهَشة متجمدة في مكانها تنظر إلينا بارتباك و هلع... 
صرخت ُ : 
" ماذا فعلت ِ يا أروى تكلّمي ؟ " 
ردتْ أروى باضطراب: 
" أنا ؟؟ لا شيء... لم أفعل شيئا " 
قلت ُ آمرا بصرامة : 
" انصرفي الآن ... " 
حملقتْ أروى بي مذهولة فكررت ُ بغضب : 
" انصرفي هيا ... " 
حينها خرجتْ أروى من الغرفة... و بقينا أنا و رغد منفردين... 
يمتص كل منا طاقته من الآخر... 
كانت الصغيرة لا تزال تئن مراعة في حضني... 
حاولتُ أن أبعدها عنّي قليلا إلا أنها قاومتني و تشبثتْ بي أكثر... 
لم استطع فعل شيء حيال ذلك... و تركتُها كما هي... 
هدأتْ نوبة البكاء و الروع أخيرا... بعدها رفعتْ رغد رأسها إلي و تعانقتْ نظراتنا طويلا... 
سألتُها : 
" أأنت ِ بخير ؟ " 
فأومأتْ إيجابا... 
" كيف تشعرين ؟ " 
" برد ... " 
قالتْ ذلك و الرعشة تسري في جسمها النحيل... 
جعلتُها تضطجع على الوسادة و غطيتها باللحاف و البطانية...
و درتُ ببصري من حولي فوجدتُ أحد أوشحتها معلقا بالجوار فجلبتُه... 
و أنا ألفّه حول وجهها انتبهتُ لحبيبات السكر المبعثرة على وجهها و شعرها...
و ببساطة رحتُ أنفضها بأصابعي... 
كان وجهها متورما محمرا من كثرة ما ضربته! أرى آثار أصابعي مطبوعة عليه !... 
آه كم بدا ذلك مؤلما... لقد شقّ في قلبي أخدودا عميقا... 
أنا آسف يا صغيرتي...سامحيني... 
لففتُ الوشاح على رأسها بإحكام 
مانعا أي ٍ من خصلات شعرها القصير الحريري من التسلل عبر طرفه... 
" ستشعرين بالدفء الآن... " 
سحبت ُ الكرسي إلى جوار السرير و جلستُ قرب رغد أراقبها... 
إنها بخير... أليس كذلك؟ 
هاهي تتنفس... و هاهما عيناها تجولان في الغرفة...
و هاهو رأسها يتحرك و ينغمر أكثر و أكثر في الوسادة... 
لابد أنه هبوط السكّر... فقد مرتْ رغد بحالة مشابهة من قبل... 
لكنها لم تكن تهذي آنذاك... 
هل كان كابوسا أفزعها؟؟ 
هل قالتْ لها أروى شيئا أثار ذعرها؟؟ 
ماذا حصل؟؟ 
لابد أن أعرف... 
انتظرتُ حتى استرددتُ أنفاسي المخطوفة... 
و استرجعتُ شيئا من قواي الخائرة... و ازدردت ُ ريقي الجاف

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" لا عليك " 
ابتسمتْ هي بامتنان و قالتْ : 
" شكرا لكَ " 
و غادرت ُ الغرفة... مطمئن البال نسبيا و اتجهتُ إلى المطبخ... 
هناك حضرت ُ الشاي و فتشتُ عن بعض الطعام 
فوجدت ُ علب البيتزا التي كنتُ قد اشتريتها بالأمس و لم تُمس... 
و عدا عن العلبة التي تناولتـْها خالتي ليندا، فإن البقية كما هي 
قمت ُ بتسخين أحد الأقراص على عجل... و انطلقتُ حاملا الطعام إلى رغد... 
كانتْ على نفس الوضع الذي تركتُها عليه... 
جلست ُ على المقعد إلى جوارها و قدّمتُ لها الوجبة 
" تفضلي... اشربي بعض الشاي لتدفئي " 
جلستْ رغد و أخذتْ تحتسي الشاي جرعةً جرعة... 
وهي ممسكة بالكوب بكلتا يديها... 
" هل تشعرين بتحسّن ؟ " 
حركتْ رأسها إيجابا 
قلتُ : 
" جيّد... الحمد لله... تناولي بعضا من هذه ... لتمنحك بعض الطاقة " 
و قربتُ إليها إحدى قطع البيتزا ... فأخذتْها و قضمتْ شيئا منها... 
سألتُها : 
" أهي جيّدة ؟ لا أعتقد أن طعمها قد تغيّر ؟ " 
أتعرفون كيف ردّت رغد ؟؟ 
لا لن تحزروا... ! 
فوجئتُ برغد و قد قربتْ قطعة البيتزا ذاتها إلى فمي... تريدُ منّي أن أتذوقها! 
اضطربتُ، و رفعتُ يدي لأمسك بالقطعة فأبعدتْ رغد القطعة عن يدي... 
و عادتْ و قرّبتْها إلى فمي مباشرة ! الصغيرة تريد أن تطعمني بيدها ! 
نظرتُ إليها و قد علا التوتر قسمات وجهي كما لوّنته حمرة الحرج... 
و رغد لا تزال معلّقة البيتزا أمام فمي... 
أخيرا قلتُ : 
" كـُـ... كليها أنت ِ رغد " 
و لو ترون مدى الامتقاع و التعبيرات المتعسة التي ظهرت على وجهها ! 
و إذا بها تقول: 
" لا تريد أن تأكل من يدي ؟ " 
فاجأني سؤالها في وقت لم أصح ُ فيه بعد من مفاجأة تصرفها... 
و لا مفاجآت حالتها هذا الصباح... 
إنّ شيئا ألمّ بالصغيرة... يا رب... لطفك ... 
رفعتُ حاجباي دهشة... و تلعثمتْ الحروف على لساني... 
" أأأ... رغد... إنه... أنا... " 
رغد... ماذا جرى لك اليوم ؟؟ ماذا أصابك ...؟ 
أنت ِ تثيرين جنوني... تثيرين فزعي... تثيرين مخاوفي ...
تثيرين شجوني و آلامي و ذكريات الماضي... 
ماذا دهاك يا رغد ؟؟ 
بربّك... أخبريني ؟؟ 
كنتُ على وشك أن أنطق بأي جملة... 
تمتّ ُ أو لا تمتُ للموقف بصلة إلاّ أن رغد سبقتني و قالتْ منفعلة: 
" لكنك تأكل من يدها... أليس كذلك ؟ " 
ذهلتُ لجملتها هذه ... أيما ذهول... 
رغد لم تبعد يدها بل قربتها مني أكثر .. 
لا بل ألصقتْ البيتزا بشفتي و نظراتها تهددني... 
حملقتُ بها بدهشة و قلق... شيء ما قد حلّ بصغيرتي...
ماذا جرى لها ؟ يا الهي... 
" رغد... " 
لما رأتْ رغد استنكاري... أبعدتْ البيتزا عني
و وجهها شديد الحزن تنذر عيناه بالمطر... 
و فمها قد تقوس للأسفل و أخذ يرتعش... 
و رأسها مال إلى الأسفل بأسى و خيبة ما سبق لي أن رأيتُ على وجه رغد شبيها لهما...
و بصوت ٍ نافذ الطاقة هزيل متقطّع أقر ب إلى الأنين قالتْ: 
" أنت ...لا تريد... أن... تأكل من يدي أنا... أليس... كذلك ؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

--------
و هطلتْ القطرة الأولى... 
من سحابة الدموع التي سرعان ما تكثـّفتْ بين جفنيها... 
إنها ليستْ باللحظة المناسبة لأي شرح أو تفسير...
أو علة أو تبرير... أو رفض أو اعتراض ! 
قلتُ مستسلما مشتتا مأخوذا بأهوال ما يجري من حولي: 
" لا... لا ليس كذلك ... " 
شيئا فشيئا انعكس اتجاه قوس شفتيها... 
و ارتسمتْ بينهما ابتسامة مترددة واهية...
و تسللتْ من بينهما الدمعة الوحيدة مسافرة عبر فيها إلى مثواها الأخير... 
نحو فمي ساقتْ رغد قطعة البيتزا ثانيةً... 
و بين أسناني قطعتُ جزءا منها مضغتُه دون أن أحسّ له طعما و لا رائحة... 
اتسعتْ الابتسامة على وجه الصغيرة و سألتني: 
" لذيذة ؟ " 
قلتُ بسرعة : 
" نعم ... " 
ابتسمتْ رغد برضا... و كأنها حققتْ إنجازا عظيما... 
ثم واصلتْ التهام البيتزا و طلبتْ مني مشاركتها ففعلتُ مستسلما...
و أنا في حيرة ما مثلها حيرة من أمر هذه الصغيرة... 
كم بدا القرص كبيرا... لا ينتهي... 
كنتُ أراقب كل حركة تصدر عن صغيرتي... 
متشككا في أنها قد استردتْ إدراكها كاملا... 
الرعشة في يديها اختفتْ... الارتخاء على وجهها بان... 
الاحمرار على وجنتيها تفاقم... و الأنفاس من أنفها انتظمتْ... 
و أخيرا فرغتْ العلبة... لقد التهمنا البيتزا عن آخرها لكن... 
لم أشعر بأنني أكلتُ شيئا... 
في هذه اللحظة أقبلتْ أروى و وقفت عند الباب مخاطبة إياي: 
" إنه هاتف مكتبك يا وليد... رن مرارا..." 
نقلت ُ بصري بين أروى و رغد... 
الفتاتان حدقتا ببعضهما البعض قليلا... 
ثم مدتْ رغد يديها و أمسكتْ بذراعي كأنها تطلب الأمان... 
كان الخوف جليا على وجهها ما أثار فوق جنوني الحالي... ألف جنون و جنون... 
" رغد !! " 
رغد كانت تنظر إلى أروى مذعورة... لا أعرف ما حصل بينهما... 
قلتُ مخاطبا أروى : 
" انصرفي الآن يا أروى رجاء ً " 
رمقتني أروى بنظرة استهجان قوية... ثم غادرتْ... 
التفتُ إلى الصغيرة و سألتُها و القلق يكاد يقتلني : 
" ماذا حل بكِ يا رغد ؟ أجيبيني ؟؟ هل فعلتْ بك ِ أروى شيئا ؟؟ " 
رغد أطلقتْ كلماتها المبعثرة بانفعال ممزوج بالذعر: 
" لا أريد أن أراها... أبعدها عني... أنا أكرهها... ألا تفهم ذلك؟؟... أبعدها عني...أرجوك " 
لن يفلح أي وصف لإيصال شعوري آنذاك إليكم... مهما كان دقيقا 
أخذتُ أطبطب عليها أحاول تهدئتها و أنا المحتاج لمن يهدّئني.... 
" حسنا رغد... يكفي...أرجوك اهدئي... 
لا تضطربي هكذا...بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..." 
بعد أن هدأتْ رغد و استقرتْ حالتها العجيبة تلك... 
لم أجرؤ على سؤالها عن أي شيء... 
عرضتُ عليها أن آخذها إلى الطبيب، لكنها رفضتْ تماما... 
فما كان منّي إلا أن طلبتُ منها أن تسترخي في فراشها لبعض الوقت 
و سرعان ما اضطجعتْ هي و غطّتْ وجهها بالبطانية...
ليس لشيء إلا.. لأنها أرادتْ أن تبكي بعيدا عن مرآي... 
كنتُ أسمع صوت البكاء المكتوم... 
و لو دفنته يا رغد تحت ألف طبقة من الجبال... كنتُ سأسمعه ! 
لكنني لم أشأ أن أحرجها... و أردتُ التسلل خارجا من الغرفة... 
وقفت ُ و أنا أزيح المقعد بعيدا عنها بهدوء... و سرتُ بخفة نحو الباب... 
فيما أنا على وشك الخروج إذا بي أسمعها تقول من تحت البطانية: 
" وليد...أرجوك...لا تخبرها... عما حصل في الماضي... أرجوك " 
تسمرتُ في موضعي فجأة إثر سماعي لها... 
استدرتُ نحوها فرأيتها لا تزال مختبئة تحت البطانية... هروبا من مرآي... 
تابعتْ : 
" لن احتمل نظرات السخرية... أو الشفقة من عينيها... أرجوك وليد.." 
بقيتُ واقفا كشجرة قديمة فقدتْ كل أوراقها الصفراء الجافة في مهب رياح الخريف...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

لكن المياه سرعان ما جرتْ في جذوري ...
دماء ً حمراء مشتعلة تدفقتْ مسرعة نحو رأسي و تفجرتْ كبركان شيطاني... 
من عيني ّ... 
تبا لك ِ يا أروى...!! 
خرجتُ من غرفة رغد غاضبا متهيجا 
و بحثتُ عن أروى و وجدتُها في الردهة قرب السلّم... 
ما أن رأتني حتى وقفتْ و أمارات القلق على وجهها صارخة... 
قالتْ مباشرة : 
" كيف هي ؟ " 
و قبل أن تسترد نفسها من الكلام انفجرتُ في وجهها كالقنبلة: 
" ماذا فعلت ِ بها ؟ " 
الوجوم و الدهشة عليا تعبيراتها و قالتْ مضطربة: 
" أنا !! ؟؟ " 
قلتُ بصوت ٍ قوي غليظ : 
" نعم أنت ِ ... ما الذي فعلته بها ؟؟ أخبريني ؟ " 
أروى لا تزال مأخوذة بالدهشة تنم تعبيرات وجهها عن السذاجة أو التظاهر بالسذاجة...
و هو أمر أطلق المدافع في رأسي غضبا... فزمجرت ُ : 
" تكلّمي يا أروى ما الذي كنت ِ تفعلينه في غرفتها؟؟ ماذا قلت ِ لها تكلّمي " 
أروى توتّرتْ و قالتْ مستهجنةْ: 
" و ما الذي سأفعله بها ؟؟ لم أفعل شيئا...
ذهبت ُ لأسألها عن شيء... إنها هي من كان غير طبيعيا... 
بدتْ و كأنها ترى كابوسا أو فلما مرعبا... ثم صرختْ.. .لا علاقة لي بالأمر " 
قلتُ بغضب : 
" عن أي شيء سألتها ؟ " 
بدا التردد على أروى فكررتُ بلكنة مهددة: 
" عن أي شيء سألتها يا أروى تكلّمي؟؟ اخبرني بالتفصيل.. 
ماذا قلت ِ لها و جعلتها تضطرب بهذا الشكل؟؟ عم سألتها أخبريني؟ " 
" وليد ! " 
هتفتُ بعنف : 
" تكلّمي ! " 
شيء من الذعر ارتسم على وجه أروى... من جراء صراخي... 
أجابتْ متلعثمة : 
" فقط ...سـ... سألتها عن... سبب قتلك عمار...
و إخفائك الحقيقة عنّي... و عن ... علاقتها هي بالأمر... 
" انطلقتْ الشياطين من بركان رأسي ...
كنت ُ في حالة غضب شديد... لم استطع كتمانه أو التغلب عليه... 
صرخت ُ في وجه أروى بعنف: 
" أهذا كل شيء ؟ " 
أجابتْ أروى مذعورة: 
" نعم... لا تصرخ بوجهي ... " 
لكنني خطوتُ نحوها... و مددتُ يدي
و أمسكتُ بذراعها بقوة و ضججتُ صوتي: 
" و لماذا فعلتِ ذلك ؟ ألم أحذركِ من هذا ؟ ألم أطلب منكِ ألا تتحدثي معها ؟ 
لماذا فعلت ِ هذا يا أروى لماذا ؟ " 
أطلقتْ أروى صيحة ألم... و حاولتْ تحرير ذراعها منّي...
لكنني ضغطتُ بشدة أكبر و أكبر... و هتفتُ بوجهها منفعلا : 
" كيف تجرأتِ على هذا يا أروى ؟؟ أنظري ماذا فعلت ِ بالصغيرة...
إنها مريضة... ألا تفهمين ذلك ؟؟ إن أصابها شيء ... فستدفعين الثمن غاليا " 
صاحتْ أروى: 
" اتركني يا وليد ... أنت تؤلمني... " 
قلتُ : 
" لن أكتفي بالألم... إن حلّ بالصغيرة شيء بسببكِ يا أروى...
أنا لا أسمح لأحد بإيذائها بأي شكل... كائنا من كان... 
و لا أسامح من يسبب لها الأذى أبدا يا أروى...أتفهمين ؟؟
إلا صغيرتي يا أروى... إلا رغد... لا أسامح فيها مس شعرة...
أبدا يا أروى أبدا... أبدا... هل فهمت ِ ؟؟ " 
و أفلتُّ ذراعها بقسوة مبعدا إياها عنّي بسرعة... 
لئلا تتغلب علي الشياطين و تدفعني لارتكاب ما لن ينفع الندم بعده على الإطلاق... 
كان هذا.. مطلعا تعيسا أسود ليوم جديد أضيفه إلى رصيد أيام حياتي الحزينة المؤلمة...
و هو مطلع لم يساوي الكثير أمام ما كان يخبئه القدر... في نهايته...
-------------------------------------------------------
على فكرة.. من يتطوع و يدوس لي في بطن أروى؟
انا سامحه مو مشكله .. الي يتطوع ياخذ راحته بالدوس
تستاهل أم المصايب.. المشكله للحين .. بكرة بتشوفون شي أكبر
منها لله ..المجرمه اللصقه .. صايره صمغ
أخيراً بعد ما انحولت عيني في القصه
نهايه الحلقة الـ40
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ41

----------


## زهرة القلوب

انا بطوع واضربها ضرب على الى اتسويه في رغد
مشكور اخوي 
الله يعطيك الف عافيه 
تحياتي

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

أخي ساقي العطاشى 

سمعت إن قصة أنت لي وصلت للجزاء 42

على ماأعتقد والكاتبه توقفت عن الكتابه وقالت إنها بتنزل القصه كامله في كتاب

يعني مابتكملها في المنتدى 

لأن إلي يكتب قصتها ماإستأذن منها

ومانسبها ليها 

هل هذا صحيح

----------


## Taka

*الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي .....*
*وحتى لو ماعندك غير الجزء 42 كملها .....*

----------


## Taka

*الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي .....*
*وحتى لو ماعندك غير الجزء 42 كملها .....*

----------


## بنت البلوش

وين الباقي

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشكورين على المتابعه

حلقه اليوم تكسر الخاطر..

--------------------------

الحلقه الواحد و الأربعون
~الحادث~

لا يمكن أن يكون هذا هو الرجل الذي ارتبطتُ به ! مستحيل أنه هو وليد ذاته... 
الرجل الطيب الخلوق المهذب...اللطيف الهادئ... الصبور الحليم... 
ينقضُّ على ذراعيّ بهذه الوحشية و يصرخ في وجهي بهذه القسوة ؟؟
و لأجل ماذا ؟؟
لا أعرف! ما هو الذنب الخطير الذي ارتكبته و جعلته يثور لهذا الحد؟؟
فقط لأنني سألتُ مدللته الغالية عن سبب قتله لعمار؟؟
ألا يجعلني تصرفه أصرُ أكثر و أكثر على معرفة السبب؟ 
إذا كان خطيرا لهذا الحد...
للحد الذي يوشك معه أن يقطع ذراعي و يحرق وجهي بنار صراخه...
فهل أُلام إن ألححتُ على معرفة الحقيقة؟؟
مضتْ بضع ساعات و الهدوء يخيّم على المنزل
رغم الشحنات المتضادّة التي تنبعث من رؤوسنا... 
كنتُ قد لمحتُ وليد يدخل غرفة مكتبه الخاص، و لم أره بعد ذلك...
أما المدللة العزيزة فهي لم تغادر غرفة نومها على الأرجح... 
و لم نجرؤ لا أنا و لا والدتي على الاقتراب منها...
و إن كانتْ والدتي تردد بين الفينة و الأخرى:
" ألا يجب أن نطمئن على الفتاة ؟؟ "
استدرتُ إلى أمي بحنق و قلتُ:
" لا تقلقي يا أمي... إنها بخير... لا شيء يصيب تلك المدللة...
إنها فقط تمثـّل دور المتعبة حتى تسرق اهتمام وليد "
و عضضتُ على شفتي ّ غيظا...
والدتي لم تعجبها النبرة غير المعتادة في صوتي و كلامي فقالتْ:
" لا يا أروى هداك الله... لا يجب أن يصدر منك ِ أنت العاقلة الناضجة كلامٌ كهذا...
كما أنكِ قلتِ بنفسك أنها أصيبتْ بالإغماء لبعض الوقت... "
رددتُ غاضبة :
" تمثيل ! "
والدتي هزّت رأسها استنكارا... فقلتُ منفعلة:
" نعم تمثيل يا أمي... ما عدتُ أصدّق شيئا مما حولي... 
إنها تؤدي دورها بشكل مذهل... ليستْ أوّل مرّة... 
تتظاهر بالانهيار و تستميتُ في البكاء حتى يسرع وليد إليها... 
تريد الاستحواذ على اهتمامه و السيطرة عليه...
إنها تحبه يا أمي... ألا تفهمين معنى ذلك ؟؟ تحب خطيبي و تريد سرقته منّي ! "
و لحظتها لم أتمالك نفسي و أخذتُ أبكي... 
فأقبلتْ أمّي و ضمتني إلى صدرها الحنون و أخذتْ تربتُ عليّ و تواسيني...
و أنا في حضن أمّي لمحتُ كيس المجوهرات الذي جلبته رغد إليّ تلك الليلة 
تريد دفع ما فيه تعويضا عما صرفته من الأموال...
و قد وضعناه كما هو على منضدة مجاورة لإعادته إليها لاحقا...
و لا أدري لم تذكّرتُ حينها يوم مررنا من منزل عائلة وليد المحروق ... 
و أخذتْ رغد تجمع التذكارات منه، و من بينها هذه المجوهرات..
.و كيف كانت تضمها إلى صدرها بحرقة و تبكي بألم...
أذكر أنها آنذاك كانت منهارة جدا...
و وسط الدموع التفتتْ إلى وليد و طلبتْ منه أن يضمّها !
ضغطتُ ذراعي ّ حول أمي و أنا أتذكّر كيف ارتمتْ في حضنه هذا الصباح...
و كأنّ صدر وليد شيء يخصها و يمكنها الاستلقاء عليه كلّما شاءتْ !
ألا تعرف هذه الفتاة حدودها ؟؟ 
إن وليد لم يشملني بين ذراعيه بالطريقة التي غلّفها بها صباح هذا اليوم.....
في وقت لاحق من ذلك اليوم المزعج كنتُ مع أمي نشاهد التلفاز 
علّ الوقت يمضي و الجو يلطُف قليلا...
و لأن وليد لم يظهرْ من الصباح فقد شعرتُ ببعض القلق...
تركتُ والدتي في الغرفة و ذهبتُ أتفقده في غرفة مكتبه... 
أ معقول أنه لا يزال هناك ؟؟
توجهتُ إلى غرفة المكتب بحذر... طرقتُ الباب بهدوء و انتظرتُ قليلا 
ثم فتحتُه ببطء و أطللتُ برأسي على الداخل
وجدتُ وليد ينام على أحد المقاعد...
ناديتُ و لكن بهدوء :
" وليد ! "
و لم يسمعني، لذا غادرتُ الغرفة و سرتُ عائدة إلى أمي.
هناك في تلك الغرفة وجدت ُ رغد !
كانت واقفة قرب الباب و يبدو أنها كانت على وشك الانصراف

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

التقتْ نظراتنا فأشاحتْ هي بوجهها عنّي...
تذكرتُ صورتها و هي تشير بنظراتها إليّ و تقول لوليد : (أبعدها عنّي)
بينما كانتْ متربعة في حضنه بكل جرأة...أحسستُ بالغيظ الشديد...
و لما أرادتْ الخروج استوقفتها :
" انتظري "
التفتتْ إلي ببرود و قالتْ :
" نعم ؟ "
قلتُ و أنا أشير إلى كيس المجوهرات الموضوع على المنضدة :
" إن كنت ِ تبحثين عن هذا فهو هنا "
رغد نظرتْ إلى الكيس ثم إليّ و ردّتْ:
" لا. لم آتِ من أجل هذا... يمكنك الاحتفاظ به "
قلتُ :
" لماذا أنت ِ هنا إذن ؟ "
أمي أومأتْ لي بأن أسحب سؤالي، لكنّي أكدتُ نظرات الاستجواب 
على عيني رغد منتظرة ردّها... إنني مملوءة حنقا عليها منذ فترة 
و اشتعل فتيلي هذا الصباح و لم ينطفىء.
رغد همّت بالانصراف لكنني قلتُ بغضب:
" لم تجيبي على سؤالي؟ "
و بدا أن الجملة قد استفزتها فقالتْ:
" و هل عليّ أن استأذنك ِ للتجوّل في منزلي ؟ "
أجبتُ منفعلة و مطلقة العنان لغيظي :
" لا ! إنّه منزل وليد... زوجي... على أيّة حال... و واقعا لا تملكين فيه غير هذا الكيس "
و أشرتُ إلى كيس المجوهرات ذاك...
أمي هتفتْ رادعة بغضب :
" أروى ! ما هذا الكلام ؟ "
قلتُ مباشرة :
" الحقيقة التي يجب أن تدركها هذه "
رغد كانت تنظر نحوي بذهول... فهي لم تكن للتوقع منّي كلاما كهذا... 
بل إنني نفسي لم أكن لأتوقعه!
لطالما كنتُ طيبة و متساهلة معها و تحمّلتُ الكثير من سوء معاملتها لي... 
من أجل وليد...
و أنا متأكدة أنها جاءتْ إلى هنا بحثا عنه! و لكن... 
متى تدرك هذه المراهقة أن وليد هو زوجي أنا ؟؟
توجهتُ لحظتها نحو كيس المجوهرات و جلبته إلى رغد و أنا أقول:
" إليك ِ أشياؤك... لستُ بحاجة إليها و لديّ أضعاف أضعافها... و ما هو أهم منها يا رغد "
نقلتْ رغد بصرها بيننا نحن الاثنتين... و تحوّل وجهها إلى اللون الأحمر... 
و بدأتْ عضلات فمها بالتقوس للأسفل... كانتْ على وشك البكاء!
وضعتُ الكيس قرب قدمها و أشحتُ بوجهي عنها منتظرة انصرافها...
سمعتُ صوت يدها تطبق على الكيس...
ثم رأيتها تعبر فتحة الباب إلى الخارج فتوغلتُ أنا إلى الداخل و صفعتُ بالباب بقوّة !
سمعت ُ حينها صوت رغد تقول من خلف الباب:
" سأخبر وليد عن هذا "
قلت ُ بغضب و تحدٍ:
" تجدينه في مكتبه ... أسرعي ! "
في الداخل استقبلتني والدتي بنظرات غاضبة و وبختني... 
أدركُ أن تصرفي كان سيئا لكنني لم أتمالك نفسي بعد كل الذي حدث مؤخرا... 
و أصبحتْ لدي رغبة مفاجئة في إزاحة رغد عن طريقي...
أمّي أرادتْ اللحاق بها لتهدئة الموقف لكنني عارضتها و قلت ُ:
" لا تقلقي على المدللة... سيتكفّل وليد بذلك ! "
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
حملتُ كيس المجوهرات توجهتُ إلى غرفة مكتب وليد...
كنتُ قد بحثتُ عنه في أرجاء مختلفة من المنزل و لم أره
و ذهبتُ لسؤال السيدة ليندا عنه حين فاجأتني أروى بموقفها الجديد هذا
حسنا ! تبا لك ِ يا أروى... سترين !
طرقتُ الباب و لم أسمع جوابا، ففتحته و دخلتُ الغرفة.
الوقت آنذاك كان وقت غروب الشمس...
الغرفة كانتْ تسبح في السواد إلا عن بصيص بسيط
يتسلل عبر فتحة صغيرة بين ستائر إحدى النوافذ...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

البصيص كان يشقّ طريقه عبر فراغ الغرفة 
و يقع رأسا على جسم مغناطيسي... طويل... عريض... ضخم... 
محشور فوق أحد المقاعد !
متأكدة أن البصيص اختار الانجذاب طوعا إليه هو...
دونا عن بقية الأجسام... الطويلة العريضة الضخمة... 
التي تفرض وجودها بكل ثقة في أرجاء هذه الغرفة !
لا أعرف ما الذي دهاني !؟
كنتُ قادمة بمشاعر غاضبة تريد أن تنفجر... 
و فجأة تحوّلتْ مشاعري إلى نهر دافئ ينجرف طوعا نحو وليد !
أغلقتُ الباب و على هدى النور الخافت سرتُ نحو وليد أحمل الكيس بحذر...
وقفتُ قربه و أنا أشعر بأنه أقرب إليّ من الهواء الذي يلامسني
و من المشاعر التي تختلج صدري...
وضعتُ الكيس جانبا فأصدر صوتا... لكن وليد لم ينتبه له... يبدو أنه نائم بعمق !
و لكن لماذا ينام هنا و بهذا الشكل المتعب و في مثل هذا الوقت؟ 
كنتُ على وشك أن أهتف باسمه
إلا أن هتافا أقوى و أعظم تسلل عبر زجاج نوافذ الغرفة أو جدرانها 
و ملأ داخلها إصغاء ً و خشوعا
( الله أكبر الله أكبر )
و لم ينتبه وليد لصوت الأذان...
توجهتُ نحو تلك النافذة... و أزحتُ الستائر و فتحتها بهدوء... 
فاندفع صدى الأذان أقوى و أخشع نحو الداخل... و انتشر النور الباهت في الغرفة...
النافذة تطل على الفناء الخلفي للمنزل
و الذي كانت تستعمره حديقة جميلة في الماضي... 
تحولتْ إلى صحراء قاحلة خالية إلا من بعض قطع الأثاث 
و السجاد القديمة التي ركناها هناك عند مجيئنا للمنزل...
أما السماء فقد كانت تودع خيوط الشمس الراحلة...
و التي لم تشأ توديع الكون قبل أن ترسل بصيصها الأخير... إلى وليد !
انتهى الأذان و وليد لم يسمعه ... 
و لم يشعر بحركة شيء من حوله ! قررتُ أخيرا أن أوقظه !
ناديته بضع مرات و بصوتٍ يعلو مرة تلو الأخرى إلى أن سمعني و استيقظ أخيرا !
فتح وليد عينيه و هو ينظر نحو النافذة مباشرة !
قلت ُ :
" صحوة حميدة ! "
وليد مغط ذراعيه و تثاءب ثم قال:
" من ؟ أهذه أنتِ رغد ؟؟ "
أجبتُ :
" نعم "
وليد أخذ يدلّك عنقه قليلا... ربما يشعر بألم بسبب نومه على المقعد !
لا أعرف لم يحبّ وليد النوم على المقاعد ؟؟
قلت ُ :
" لماذا تنام هنا وليد ؟؟ "
أسند وليد رأسه إلى مسند المقعد لبرهة ثم أخذ ينظر إلى ساعة يده:
" كم الساعة الآن ؟؟ "
قلت ُ :
" تقريبا السادسة ! رُفع أذان المغرب قبل قليل فأردتُ إيقاظك ! "
قال وليد :
" آه... هل نمتُ كل هذا !؟ إنني هنا منذ الظهيرة "
ابتسمتُ و قلتُ:
" نوم العافية ! "
وليد فجأة نظر نحوي... ثم أخذ يتلفتْ يمينا و شمالا ... 
ثم نهض واقفا و هو ينظر نحوي و قال :
" رغد ؟؟! ماذا تفعلين هنا ؟؟ "
و كأنه انتبه للتو أنني موجودة ! و كأنه استيقظ الآن فقط من النوم !
قلت ُ باستغراب :
" أتيتُ لإيقاظك ! وقت الصلاة "
قال :
" و النافذة ؟ "
قلتُ :
" كنتُ أستمع إلى الأذان... و أراقب السماء ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

وليد حكّ شعر رأسه قليلا ثم سار باتجاهي... 
حتى صار عند الطرف الآخر من النافذة ثم قال :
" و لكن أين المطر "
استغربتُ و سألت ُ:
" المطر ؟ أي مطر ؟؟ "
قال :
" ألم تقولي أنك كنتِ تراقبين المطر ؟ "
قلتُ :
" أبدا ! قلتُ أنني كنتُ استمع إلى الأذان و أراقب السماء !
أي مطر هذا و نحن في قلب الصيف ! "
قال وليد :
" لم أسمع جيدا "
قلتُ و أنا أبتسم :
" يبدو أنك لا تزال نائما ! "
ابتسم وليد و ألقى نظرة على السماء 
و مجموعة من العصافير تطير عائدة إلى أعشاشها...
التفت إليّ بعدها و سأل:
" صحيح رغد... كيف أنت ِ الآن ؟ "
و تذكّرت ُ لحظتها الدوخة الذي داهمتي صباحا بسبب الجوع ... 
و كيف أنه أغشي عليّ بضع دقائق... و انهرتُ بين ذراعي وليد !
و شعرت ُ بطعم السكّر في فمي... 
فازدرتُ ريقي وأنا أطأطئ رأسي خجلا و أهمس:
" بخير... "
وليد قال :
" جيّد ! و هل تناولت ِ وجبة بعد البيتزا ؟ "
قلت :
" لا "
" سيء ! لماذا رغد ؟ أنت ِ صغيرة و نحيلة و لا تتحملين الجوع لوقت ٍ طويل...
تكرر هذا معنا في البر... أتذكرين ؟ "
رفعتُ بصري إليه و ابتسمت ُ... طبعا أذكر ! من ينسى يوما كذلك اليوم ؟؟ 
و نحن حفاه جياع عطشى مرعوبون و هائمون في البر؟؟
و لكن لحظة ! هل أنا صغيرة لهذا الحد ؟؟
قلت ُ :
" لا تقلق... متى ما شعرتُ بالجوع سأحضّر لي بعض البطاطا المقلية "
ابتسم وليد و قال :
" طبقك ِ المفضّل ! "
اتسعتْ ابتسامتي تأييدا و أضفت ُ:
" و الوحيد ! فأنا لا أجيد صنع شيء آخر ! "
ضحك وليد... ضحكة عفوية رائعة... أطربت ْ قلبي... 
و كدتُ أنفجر ضحكا من السعادة لولا أنني كتمتُ أنفاسي خجلا منه !
في ذات اللحظة، انفتح باب الغرفة ... التفتنا نحن الاثنان نحو الباب... 
فوجدنا أروى تطلّ علينا... و لأن الإضاءة كانتْ خافتة جدا... 
يصعب عليّ كشف تعبيرات وجهها... لم تتحدّث أروى بادئ الأمر
كما ألجم الصمت لسانينا أنا و وليد... بعدها قالت أروى:
" استيقظتَ ؟ جيّد إذن... كنت ُ سأوقظك لتأدية الصلاة "
وليد قال و هو يسير نحو الباب مبتعدا عنّي :
" نعم أروى... نهضت لتوّي "
وصل وليد إلى مكابس مصابيح الغرفة، فأضاءها... 
الإنارة القوية ضيّقت بؤبؤي عينيّ المركزين على أروى، للحد الذي كادا معه أن يخنقاها !
كانت أروى تنظر نحوي، ثم نقلتْ نظرها إلى وليد...
سمعتُ وليد و الذي صار قربها يهمس بشيء لم تترجمه أذناي...
ثم رأيتُ أروى تشيح بوجهها و تغادر الغرفة.
وليد وقف على وضعه لثوان... ثم استدار و هو يتنهّد و قال أخيرا :
" سأذهب إلى المسجد... هل تريدين شيئا أحضره ؟ "
قلتُ و أنا مشغولة البال بفك رموز همسة وليد السابقة :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" كلا... شكرا "
و غادر وليد الغرفة...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
و الآن... الغاضبة هي أروى و هذا دورها! ربّاه !
هل أنتهي من إحداهما لأبدأ مع الأخرى؟؟
إن أعصابي ما كادتْ تستفيق من صدمة الصباح
و ها هي على وشك الاحتراق بحادثة أخرى...
كنتُ أود تلطيف الأجواء و لو قليلا... 
و الاسترخاء في هواء طلق يزيح عنّي شحنات الصباح القوية...
و يطمئنني أكثر إلى أن رغد بخير...
اقترحتُ في تلك الليلة الليلاء أن نخرج في نزهة و نتناول عشاءنا في أحد المطاعم.
رغد وافقتْ و الخالة ليندا رحبتْ بالفكرة غير أن أروى ردت بـِ:
" اذهب أنت َ و ابنة عمّك المدللة... و استمتعا بوقتكما...
أنا و أمي سنبقى ها هنا "
كنتُ ساعتها مع أروى في غرفتها و قد قدمتُ للتو لأعرض عليها الفكرة... 
و لمّا سمعتُ ردها حزنتُ و قلت ُ :
" لم يا أروى ؟ والدتك ِ كذلك رحبتْ بالفكرة و بادرتْ بالاستعداد للنزهة "
أبعدت ْ أروى نظرها عنّي هروبا من سؤالي.... لكنني واصلت ُ:
" هيا يا أروى ! دعينا نروّح عن أنفسنا قليلا ! الأجواء خانقة هنا ! "
اعني بذلك المشكلة الأخيرة بيننا أنا و رغد و أروى ...
نظرتْ أروى إليّ و قالتْ:
" كلا و شكرا... لا أريد الذهاب معكم "
صمتُ قليلا ثم قلت ُ:
" أما زلت ِ غاضبة مني ؟؟ "
لم تجب أروى، بمعنى أنها تؤيد هذا...
قلتُ :
" و لم كل هذا ؟ "
قالتْ بعصبية :
" أنتَ تعرف السبب ... فلم تسأل ؟ "
و بدا و كأنها تنتظر الشرارة لتشعل الحريق !
لم أكن أريد أن نبدأ الجدال من جديد بل على العكس...
أردتُ أن نجدد الأجواء و نرخي أعصابنا المشدودة منذ يومين...
" ليس بالوقت المناسب لإعادة فتح الموضوع من جديد يا أروى ! "
ردّتْ أروى بعصبية أكبر:
" و من قال أنني أغلقته أصلا؟؟ 
سيبقى معلقا إلى أن تخبرني بكل الحقائق التي تخفيها عنّي"
كنتُ أقف عند الباب و لما اشتد صوت أروى خشيتُ أن يتسرب إلى آذان أخرى...
دخلتُ الغرفة و أغلقتُ الباب و اقتربتُ منها و قلتُ برجاء:
" لا نريد أن نثير شجارا الآن... أرجوكِ يا أروى... لا استطيع إيضاح المزيد...
و لن أفعل ذلك مستقبلا فلا تعاودي الضغط عليّ "
ردتْ أروى مباشرة:
" إلى هذا الحد ؟؟ "
قلتُ مؤكدا :
" نعم . إلى هذا الحد "
ضيّقتْ أروى فتحتي عينيها و قالتْ:
" و رغد ؟؟ "
لم تقلها ببساطة... كانت تحدّق في عينيّ بحدة ثاقبة... 
كأنها تتوقع رؤية الحقائق تختبئ خلف بؤبؤيهما... 
بدّلت ُ تعبيرات وجهي إلى الجدية و التحذير و قلتُ و أنا أشير بسبّابتي:
" إياك ِ أن تقتربي منها ثانية ! يكفي ما حصل هذا الصباح... إياك ِ يا أروى "
أروى تأملتْ تعبيراتي برهة ثم أشاحتْ بوجهها و هي تقول:
" اذهب... قبل أن يتأخر الوقت "
قلتُ :
" و هل ستبقين بمفردك ؟ "
" نعم "
قلتُ معترضا :
" لا يريحني ذلك ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

استدارتْ أروى و قالتْ بلهجة أقرب للسخرية:
" لا تقلق بشأني ! فأنا لا أخاف البقاء منفردة و ليستْ لديّ عقدة من الوحدة ! "
آنذاك... لم أشأ أن أطيل النقاش حرفا زائدا...
و غادرتُ غرفتها و ذهبتُ إلى غرفة المعيشة الرئيسية 
حيث كانتْ رغد و الخالة ليندا تجلسان... قلت ُ :
" هيا بنا "
الخالة ليندا سألتْ:
" أين أروى ؟ "
تنهّدتُ و قلتُ:
" لا تريد الذهاب "
تمتمتْ الخالة بعبارات الاحتجاج ثم قالتْ أخيرا:
" إذن... اذهبا أنتما فأنا لن أتركها وحدها "
نهاية الأمر التفتُ إلى الصغيرة و سألت ُ:
" إذن... أتذهبين ؟ "
و لعلي لن أفلح في وصف التعبيرات التي كانتْ تملأ وجهها و هي تجيبُ :
" نعم ! بالتأكيد "
~~~~~~~~~~
" نعم بالتأكيد ! "
و هل أضيع فرصة رائعة كهذه ؟؟
أنا و وليد نخرج في نزهة ليلية ! نتجول في شوارع المدينة...
نتناول الطعام من أحد المطاعم...
و نحلّي بكرات البوظة ! تماما كما كنا نفعل في الماضي ! 
يــــاه ! ما أسعدني !... 
و تحقق الحلم الذي كان أبعد من الخيال!
و قضينا نحو ثلاث ساعات في نزهة رائعة أنا و وليد قلبي فقط و فقط !
أوقف وليد سيارته عند الموقف الجانبي
لأحد الجسور المؤدّية إلى جزيرة اصطناعية ترفيهية صغيرة يرتادها الناس للتنزه... 
و وقفنا أنا و هو على الجسر... عند السياج نتأمل الجزيرة
و نراقب أمواج البحر و نتنفس عبقه المنعش... 
و من حولنا الناس يستمتعون بالأجواء الرائعة ...
" منظر مدهش وليد ! ليتنا أحضرنا معنا آلة تصوير ! "
وليد ابتسم، و أخرج هاتفه المحمول من جيبه 
و استخدم الكاميرا التابعة له و التقط بعض الصور... 
ثم دفعه لي كي أتفرج عليها !
" عظيم ! ليتني اقتني هاتفا كهذا ! "
كرر وليد ابتسامته و قال:
" بكل سرور! أبقه معك لتصوري ما تودين الليلة!
مع أن الظلام لن يسمح بالكثير"
و مع ذلك التقطتُ بعض الصور الأخرى، و الأهم... 
صورة مختلسة لوليد التقطتها بحذر دون أن يدري...
و قد أبقيتُ الهاتف معي طوال النزهة لئلا يراها! 
و راودتني فكرة أن أنقلها إلى الحاسوب
ثم أقوم بطباعتها و من ثم أرسمها بيدي...
و أعيد إلى مجموعة لوحاتي صورة جديدة لوليد قلبي...
عوضا عن تلك التي احترقتْ في منزلنا المنكوب...
آه ! كم أنا سعيدة! و لأنني كنتُ في غمرة لا توصف من البهجة
فقد تخليتُ عن جزء من حذري و رحتُ أراقب وليد بلهفة
و تمعن و أرصد تحركاته و تعبيرات وجهه بدقة منقطعة النظير...
أتمنى فقط ألا يلحظ هو ذلك !
و نحن عند الجسر... و فيما أنا منغمسة في مراقبته... 
مرت لحظة أغمض وليد فيها عينيه و أخذ يتنفس بعمق... 
و يزفر الهواء مصحوبا بتنهيدات حزينة من صدره ... 
كرر ذلك مرارا و كأنه يريد أن يغسل صدره من الهواء الراكد الكئيب فيه !
شعرتُ ببعض القلق فسألتُ :
" ما بك وليد ؟ "
التفتَ إليّ و هو يفتح عينيه و يبتسم و يجيب:
" لا شيء! أريد أن أملأ رئتيّ من هذا النقاء! جميل جدا...
كيف تفوّتْ أروى و الخالة شيئا كهذا؟"
إذن... ربما كان يفكّر في أروى ! خذلتني جملته بعض الشيء...
ففيما أنا مكرسة نظري و فكري فيه...
يشتغل باله بالتفكير بها هي؟؟
مرتْ بذاكرتي صورة أروى 
و هي تشيح بوجهها عن وليد
و تخرج من غرفة مكتبه هذا اليوم...عند المغرب... بدتْ غاضبة...
وبدا وليد حينها منزعجا... و كأن بينهما خصام ما... الفضول تملّكني هذه اللحظة 
و ربما كانتْ الغيرة هي الدافع، فسألت ُ:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" لماذا رفضتْ المجيء معنا ؟؟ هل... هل هي غاضبة؟ "
وليد نقل بصره إلى البحر... و قال بعد قليل :
" نعم... منّي "
لستُ شريرة و لا خبيثة ! لكن... يا إلهي أشعر بسرور غير لائق !
لم استطع كتمه و قلتُ باندفاع فاضح:
" هل أنتما متخاصمان ؟؟ "
التفتَ إلي ّ وليد مستغربا !
لقد كان صوتي و كذلك تعبيرات وجهي تنم عن البهجة !
شعرتُ بالخجل من نفسي فطأطأتُ رأسي نحو الأرض
فيما تصاعدتْ الدماء إلى وجنتيّ !
لم أسمع ردا من وليد... فرفعتُ بصري اختلس النظر إليه... 
فوجدته و قد سبحتْ عيناه في البحر بعيدا عنّي... ثم سمعته يقول :
" تريد العودة إلى لمزرعة "
اندهشتُ ... و أصغيتُ باهتمام مكثف ... وليد تابع:
" مصرة على ذلك و قد فشلتُ في ثنيها عن الأمر...
اضطررتُ لشراء التذاكر و موعد السفر يوم الأحد "
ماذا ! عجبا ! قلتُ :
" أحقا ؟ ستتركها تذهب ؟؟ "
وليد أجاب و هو لا يزال ينظر إلى البحر:
" و الخالة كذلك... "
قلتُ مباشرة :
" و أنتَ ؟؟ و أنا ؟ "
التفتَ وليد إليّ و كأن هذه الجملة هي أكثر ما يثير اهتمامه! 
ركز النظر في عينيّ لحظة ثم قال :
" سنرافقهما طبعا "
صمتُ و علامات التعجب تدور فوق رأسي !!!
قلتُ بعدها :
" نعود للمزرعة ! كلا ! و الكلية ؟ و الدراسة ؟؟ "
وليد تنهد ثم قال :
" سنرافقهما إلى المزرعة ثم نعود... مساء الثلاثاء "
بدأ قلبي يدق بسرعة ... نعود يقصد بها.. أنا و هو ؟؟ أم ماذا ؟؟
خرجتْ الحروف مرتجفة على لساني :
" أأأ ... نـ...ـعود أنا و أنتَ ؟ "
وليد قال :
" نعم "
عدتُ أسأل لأتأكد:
" و ... أروى و أمها... ستظلان في... المزرعة ؟؟ "
وليد قال :
" نعم ! إلى أن تهدأ الأوضاع قليلا "
أتسمعون ؟؟
أنا و وليد وحدنا ... و لا شقراء بيننا !
مدهش ! يا لسعادتي ! تخلـّـصت ُ منها أخيرا
أكاد أطير من الفرح ! بل إنني طرتُ فعلا ! هل ترون ذلك ؟؟
تعبيرات وجهي بالتأكيد كانت صارخة...
و لو لم أمسك نفسي آنذاك لربما انفجرتُ ضحكا... 
لكن وليد مع ذلك سألني و بشكل متردد:
" ما رأيك ؟ "
آه يا وليد أ وَ تسأل عن رأيي ؟
ألا تدرك أنه حلم حياتي يتحقق أخيرا ؟؟
وداعا أيتها الشقراء !
و لئلا أفضح فرحي بهذا الشكل طأطأتُ رأسي و خبأتُ نظري تحت حذاء وليد !
و قلتُ مفتعلة التماسك :
" لا أعرف... كما ترى أنتَ "
وليد عاد يسأل و بشكل أكثر جدية و بعض القلق امتزج بصوته:
" هل تقبلين بهذا كحل مؤقت طارئ... حتى نجد الحل الأنسب ؟ "
قلتُ و أنا لا أزال أدعي التماسك و عدم الانفعال:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

" لا بأس "
تحركتْ قدم وليد قليلا باتجاه الجسر...
رفعتُ عيني عنها إليه فوجدته وقد عاد يغوص بأنظاره في أعماق البحر... و سمعته يقول:
" سنمر بسامر و أطلب منه العودة معنا... "
تعجبتُ و سألتُ:
" سامر ؟! "
أجاب :
" نعم. طلبتُ منه مرارا أن يأتي للعيش 
و العمل معنا هنا و قد تكون هذه فرصة جيدة لإقناعه "
سامر من جديد ؟
لا أتخيل أن أعود للعيش معه تحت سقف بيت واحد ثانية ! 
لا أعرف بأي طريقة سنتعامل... 
يكفي الحرج الذي عانيناه عندما اضطررتُ للمبيت في شقته أنا و وليد بعد حادث السيارة...
أتذكرون ؟؟
و رغم أني لم أحبذ الفكرة لم أشأ التعليق عليها... 
و على كل ٍ لا أظن سامر سيرحب بها هو بدوره...
وليد تابع :
" أما الخادمة فسنجعلها تعمل ليلا أيضا و تباتُ في المنزل و نضاعف لها الراتب "
علقتُ :
" يبدو أنك خططتَ لكل شيء! "
استدار وليد إليّ و قال :
" لم أنم الليلة الماضية من شدة التفكير! هذه الحلول المؤقتة حاليا...
يمكننا تدبر بعض الأمور الأخرى بشكل أو بآخر... "
قلت ُ :
" و ماذا عن الطعام ؟ "
فأروى و والدتها كانتا تتوليان أمر المطبخ و تعدان الوجبات الرئيسية...
و الأطباق الأخرى و التي كان وليد لا يستغني عنها و يمتدحها دائما!
وليد رد :
" لدينا المطاعم "
ابتسمت ُ و قلتُ مداعبة:
" يمكنك الاعتماد عليّ ! البطاطا المقلية يوميا كحل طارئ مؤقت ! "
ابتسم وليد فأتممت ُ :
" لكن لا تقلق! سأشتري كتاب الطهي و أتعلم ابتداء من الغد !
سترى أنني ذكية جدا و أتطور بسرعة "
ضحك وليد ضحكة خفيفة كنتُ أريد أن أختم نزهتي الرائعة بها...
و مع خبر مذهل كخبر سفر الشقراء أخيرا ... 
أصبحتْ معنوياتي عالية جدا و دبّ النشاط و الحيوية في جسدي 
و ذهني و ألححتُ على نقل الصور من هاتف وليد إلى جهاز الحاسوب في مكتبه
و تنسيقها في تلك الليلة... قبل أن يكتشف صورته من بينها... 
و رغم أن الليل كان قد انتصف و لم يبقَ أمامي غير ساعات بسيطة للنوم
إلى موعد الكلية إلا أنني أنجزتُ الأمر 
و بدأتُ برسم أولي لوجه وليد بقلم الرصاص على بعض الأوراق...
الساعة تجاوزت الثانية عشر و النصف، و أخيرا انتهيتُ !
كنتُ على وشك النهوض عندما رنّ هاتف وليد و الذي كان معي
موضوعا على المكتب.
و لكن هل يتصل أصحابه به في ساعة متأخرة ؟؟
أتراه لا يزال مستيقظا؟ اعتقد أن الجميع قد خلدوا للنوم !
حملتُ الهاتف و أوراقي و شرعتُ بالمغادرة بسرعة، حينها توقف رنين الهاتف...
واصلتُ طريقي نحو السلّم و في نيّتي المرور بغرفة وليد
و إعادة الهاتف إليه إن كان مستيقظا قبل لجوئي إلى فراشي...
و فيما أنا أصعد السلّم عاد الهاتف للرنين... حثثتُ الخطى صعودا لأوصله إلى وليد...
و في منتصف الطريق رأيت ُ جسما يقف على الدرجات ينظر نحوي !
كانت أروى !
توقفتُ ثوانٍ و ألقيتُ عليها نظرة لا مبالية و صعدتُ خطوة جديدة...
و هنا سمعتها تخاطبني :
" أليس هذا هاتف وليد ؟ "
نظرتُ إليها و أجبتُ:
" بلى "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

سألتْ :
" و لم هو عندك ؟ "
رمقتها بنظرة تجاهلية و قلتُ:
" سأعيده إليه "
و صعدتُ خطوة بعد...
كانتْ أروى تقف مباشرة في طريق خطواتي... 
تنحيتُ للجانب قليلا لأواصل طريقي إلا أنها تنحتْ لتعترضني !
نظرتُ إليها و رأيتها تمد يدها إليّ قائلة:
" هاتيه... أنا سأعيده "
توقف الهاتف عن الرنين، يبدو أن المتصل قد يئس من الرد...
أضافت أروى :
" وليد نائم على أية حال... لكنه يستخدمه كمنبّه لصلاة الفجر... سأضعه قرب وسادته "
شعرتُ بالغيظ ! يكفي أن ألقي نظرة على هذه الفراشة الملونة حتى أفقد أعصابي!
قلتُ :
" سأفعل أنا ذلك، بما أن غرفته في طريقي "
فجأة تحوّل لون الفراشة إلى الأحمر الدموي! أروى بيضاء جدا 
و حين تنفعل يتوهج وجهها احمرارا شديدا !
قالتْ بنبرة غاضبة :
" عفوا؟؟ تقصدين أن تتسللي إلى غرفة زوجي و هو نائم؟؟ من تظنين نفسك؟ "
فوجئتُ من هذا السؤال الذي لم أكن لأتوقع صدوره من أروى !
و المفاجأة ألجمتْ لساني...
أروى قالتْ بانفعال :
" وليد هو زوجي أنا... يجب أن تدركي ذلك و تلزمي حدودكِ "
صعقتُ... عمّ تتحدّث هذه الدخيلة ؟؟ قلتُ بصوت متردد :
" مـ ... ماذا تعنين ؟؟ "
هتفتْ أروى باندفاع :
" تعرفين ما أعني... أم تظنين أننا بهذا الغباء حتى لا ندرك معنى تصرفاتك ؟؟ "
ذهلتُ أكثر و كررتُ :
" ما الذي تقصدينه ؟؟ "
و كأن أروى قنبلة موقوتة انفجرتْ هذه اللحظة ! 
رمتْ بهذه الكلمات القوية دون تردد و دون حساب !
" لا تدعي البراءة يا رغد ! ما أبرعكِ من ممثلة ! أنتِ ماكرة جدا... 
و تستغلين تعاطف وليد و شعوره بالمسؤولية تجاهكِ حتى تفعلين ما يحلو لكِ !
دون خجل و لا حدود... لكن... كل شيء أصبح مكشوفا يا رغد...
أنا أعرف ما الذي تخططين له... تخططين لسرقة زوجي منّي ! أليس كذلك ؟؟
تستميلين عواطفه بطرقك ِ الدنيئة! أنت ِ خبيثة يا رغد... 
و سأكشف نواياك ِ السيئة لوليد ليعرف حقيقة من تكونين ! "
ذهلتُ ... وقفتُ كالورقة تعصف بي كلمات أروى... لا تكاد أذناي تصدقان ما تسمعان...
كنتُ أنظر إلى أروى بأوسع عينين من شدّة الذهول... 
عبستْ أروى بوجهها و ضغطتْ على أسنانها و هي تقول :
" كنتِ تمثلين دور المتعبة هذا الصباح... 
و مثلتِ دور المريضة ليلة حفلتنا أنا و وليد... 
و دور المرعوبة ليلة سهرنا أنا و وليد... هنا و في المزرعة 
و في بيت خالتكِ و في أي مكان... تمثلين أدوار المسكينة لتجعلي عقل وليد يطير جنونا خوفا عليك ِ !
تدركين أنه لا يستطيع إلا تنفيذ رغباتك شعورا منه بالمسؤولية العظمى تجاهكِ!
ما أشد دهائكِ و خبثك ِ... لكنني سأخبر وليد عن كل هذا... 
وإن اضطررتُ لفعل ذلك الآن ! "
كنتُ أمسك بهاتف وليد في يدي اليمنى و بالأوراق في يدي اليسرى... 
و للذهول الذي أصابني من كلام أروى رفعتُ يدي اليمنى تلقائيا ووضعتها على صدري...
فجأة تحركتْ يد أروى نحوي... و همّتْ بانتزاع الهاتف و هي تقول:
" هاتي هذا "
و كردة فعل تشبثتُ بالهاتف أكثر...
فسحبته هي بقوة أكبر... ثم انزلق من بين أيدينا و وقع على عتبات الدرج...
استدرتْ منثنية بقصد التقاطه بسرعة فتحرتْ أروى لمنعي فجأة و اصطدمتْ بي...
حركتها هذه أفقدتني التوازن ...
فالتوتْ قدمي و فتحتُ يدي اليسرى بسرعة موقعة بالأوراق أرضا... 
و مددتها نحو ذراع أروى وتشبثتُ بها طالبة الدعم...
الأمر الذي أفقد أروى توازنها هي الأخرى... 
وفجأة انهرنا نحن الاثنتان متدحرجتين على الدرَج ... و لأنني كنتُ في الأسفل...
فقد وقع جسدها عليّ و انتهى الأمر بصرخة مدوية انطلقتْ من أعماق صدري من فرط الألم...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

لأنني نمتُ معظم النهار، لم يستجب النعاس لندائي تلك الليلة 
و بقيتُ أتقلّب في فراشي لبعض الوقت...
كنتُ استعيد ذكريات النزهة الجميلة التي قضيناها أنا 
و صغيرتي هذه الليلة و التي أنعشتْ الذكريات الماضية الرائعة في مخيلتي... 
خصوصا و أن صغيرتي بدتْ مسرورة و مبتهجة بشكل أراحني 
و وئد خوفي عليها المولود هذا الصباح...
كل شيء كما في السابق...
إنها نفس الفتاة التي كنتُ أصطحبها في النزهات باستمرار... في أرجاء المدينة...
و أقضي بصحبتها أمتع الأوقات و أطيبها على نفسي !
غير أنها كبرتْ و لم يعد باستطاعتي أن أحملها على كتفيّ كما في الماضي !
كانتْ مهووسة بامتطاء كتفيّ و هي صغيرة 
و لم تتخلى عن هوسها حتى آخر عهدي بها قبل دخولي السجن...
يا ترى... هل تتذكر الآن؟؟
يا ترى كيف تشعر حين تكون معي و هل أعني لها ما عنيتُ في الماضي؟؟
لا أعرف لِمَ كان طيف رغد يسيطر عليّ هذه الليلة... بالتأكيد... 
خروجي معها في هذه النزهة هو ما هيّج المكنون من مشاعري القديمة... الأزلية...
جلستُ و توجهتُ إلى محفظتي... و منها استخرجتُ قصاصات الصورة الممزقة لرغد... 
و عدتُ أركّب أجزاءها كما كانت...
أقسم... بأنني أستطيع تجميعها بالضبط كما كانت و أنا مغمض العينين !
أخذتُ القصاصات إلى سريري و جلستُ و أغمضتُ عينيّ... لأثبت لكم صدق قسمي...
أتحسسها قصاصة ً قصاصة ً... حافة ً حافة ً ... طرفا ً طرفا ً ..
ها أنا ذا انتهيتُ !
فتحتُ عينيّ و نظرتُ إلى الصورة المكتملة و شعرتُ بالسرور!
إنها رغد ... و دفتر تلوينها... و أقلام التلوين الجميلة !
يا لي من مجنون !
ما الذي أفعله في مثل هذا الوقت المتأخر بعد منتصف الليل !
وضعتُ القصاصات تحت الوسادة و أرخيتُ جفوني...
سأنام على صورتكِ يا رغد !
فجأة... صحوتُ على صوتُ جلبة...
أشبه بارتطام شيء ما بالأرض... مصحوبة بصراخ قوي !
نهضتُ بسرعة و سمعتُ صوت صرخات متتالية و متداخلة مع بعضها البعض في آن واحد...
أسرعتُ للخروج من غرفتي و هرولتُ ناحية مصدر الصراخ...
إنه السلّم...
وصلتُ أعلى عتباته و ألقيتُ نظرة سريعة نحو الأسفل و ذهلتُ !
قفزتُ العتبات قفزا حتى وصلتُ إلى منتصف الدرَج... 
حيث وجدتُ رغد و أروى جاثيتين على العتبات إحداهما تئن بفزع... 
و الأخرى تتلوى ألما و تطلق الصرخات...
و مجموعة من الأوراق مبعثرة على العتبات من حولهما...
" ماذا حدث ؟؟ "
سألتُ مفزوعا... و لم تجب أيهما بأكثر من الأنين و الصراخ...
" رغد...أروى ...ماذا حدث ؟؟ "
ردّتْ أروى و هي تضغط على كوعها بألم :
" وقعنا من أعلى السلم "
لم يكن لدي مجال لأندهش... 
فقد كانتْ رغد تصرخ بألم و تنقل يدها اليسرى بين يمناها و رجلها اليسرى...
قلتُ بسرعة :
" أأنتما بخير ؟؟ "
أروى وقفتْ ببطء و استندتْ إلى الجدار... 
و أما رغد فقد بقيتْ على وضعها تئن و تصرخ
" رغد هل أنت ِ بخير ؟؟ "
عصرتْ رغد وجهها من الألم فسالتْ الدموع متدفقة على وجنتيها المتوهجتين...
قلتُ :
" رغد ؟؟ "
فأجابتْ باكية متألمة صارخة:
" يدي... قدمي... آه... تؤلماني... لا أحتمل... ربما كسرتا "
أصبتُ بالهلع... أقبلتُ نحوها حتى جلستُ قربها تماما... و سألتُ :
" هذه ؟ "
مادا يدي إلى يدها اليمنى
و لكني ما أن قرّبتُ يدي حتى صرختْ رغد بقوة و أبعدتْ يدها عنّي...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" رغد "
هتفتُ بهلع، فردتْ :
" تؤلمني بشدة... آي... لا تلمسها "
فوجهتُ يدي إلى يدها اليسرى :
" و هذه؟ أتؤلمك؟ "
" كلا "
فأمسكتُ بها و أنا أقول:
" إذن... دعيني أساعدكِ على النهوض"
رغد حركتْ رأسها اعتراضا و قالتْ:
" لا أستطيع... قدمي ملتوية... تؤلمني كثيرا... لا أستطيع تحريكها "
و نظرتْ نحو قدمها ثم سحبتْ يدها اليسرى من يدي و أمسكتْ برجلها اليسرى بألم
و كانتْ قدمها ملوية إلى الداخل، يخفي جوربها أي أثر لأي كدمة أو خدش أو كسر...
قلتُ :
" سأحاول لفها قليلا "
و عندما حركتها بعض الشيء... أطلقتْ رغد صرخة قوية ثقبتْ أذني و أوقفتْ نبضات قلبي...
يبدو أن الأمر أخطر مما تصورتُ ... ربما تكون قد أصيبتْ بكسر فعلا...
تلفتُ يمنة و يسرة في تشتت من فكري... كانت أروى متسمّرة في مكانها في فزع... 
بدأ العرق يتصبب من جسمي و الهواء ينفذ من رئتيّ... ماذا حلّ بصغيرتي ؟؟
التفت ُ إلى رغد بتوتر و قلتُ:
" سأرفعكِ "
و مددتُ ذراعي بحذر و انتشلتُ الصغيرة من على العتبة و هي تصرخ متألمة...
و هبطتُ بها إلى الأسفل بسرعة...
و أثناء ذلك ارتطمتْ قدمي بشيء اكتشفتُ أنه كان هاتفي المحمول
ملقى ً أيضا على درجات السلم...
حملتُ رغد إلى غرفة المعيشة و وضعتها على الكنبة الكبرى... 
و هي على نفس الوضع تعجز عن مد رجلها
أو ثنيها... أما يدها اليمنى فقد كانتْ تبقيها بعيدا خشية أن تصطدم بي...
" رغد... "
ناديتها باضطراب...
لكنها كانتْ تكتم أنفاسها بقوة حتى احتقن وجهها وانتفختْ الأوردة في جبينها... 
و برزتْ آثار اللطمات التي أمطرتها بها صباحا أكثر... 
حتى شككتُ بأنها آثار جديدة سببها الدرج من شدّة توهجها...
بعدها انفجر نفَس رغد بصيحة قوية قطّعت حبالها الصوتية...
قلتُ مفزوعا :
" يا إلهي... يجب أن آخذك إلى الطبيب "
وقفتُ ثم جثوتُ على الأرض ثم وقفتُ مجددا...
خطوتُ خطوة نحو اليمين و أخرى نحو اليسار... 
تشتتُ و من هول خوفي على رغد لم أعرف ماذا أفعل...
أخيرا ركزتْ فكرة في رأسي و ركضتُ في اتجاه غرفتي، أريد جلب مفاتيح السيارة...
عند أول عتبات السلّم كانتْ أروى تقف متسمرة تنم تعبيرات وجهها عن الذعر...!
وقفتُ برهة و أنا طائر العقل و قلتُ باندفاع :
" ماذا حدث ؟ كيف وقعتما؟ ربما انكسرتْ عظامها ... سآخذها إلى المستشفى "
لم أدع لها المجال للرد بل قفزتُ عتبات الدرج قفزا ذهابا ثم عودة...
و أنا أدوس عشوائيا على الأوراق المبعثرة عليها دون شعور... 
ثم رأيتُ أروى لا تزال قابعة في مكانها... فهتفتُ:
" تكلـّمي ؟؟ "
و أنا أسرع نحو غرفة المعيشة... توقفتُ لحظة و استدرتُ إلى أروى و قلتُ:
" و أنتِ بخير ؟ "
أومأتْ أروى إيجابا فتابعتُ طريقي إلى رغد... و لم أشعر بأروى و هي تتبعني...
وجدتُ رغد و قد كوّمت جزء ً من وشاحها لتعضّه بين أسنانها... 
حين رأتني خاطبتني و الوشاح لا يزال في فمها:
" وليد... سأموت من الألم...آي "
ركعتُ قربها و مددتُ ذراعيّ أريد حملها و أنا أقول:
" هيا إلى الطبيب... تحمّلي قليلا أرجوك "
و عندما أوشكتُ على لمس رجلها دفعتْ يدي بعيدا بيدها و صاحتْ:
" لا... أقول لك تؤلمني... لا تلمسها "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلتُ :
" يجب أن أحملك ِ إلى المستشفى رغد... 
أرجوك ِ تحملي قليلا... أرجوكِ صغيرتي "
جمعت ْ رغد القماش في فمها مجددا و عضّت عليه و أغمضتْ عينيها بقوة...
حملتها بلطف قدر الإمكان متجنبا لمس طرفيها المصابين... و استدرتُ نحو الباب... 
هناك كانت أروى تقف في هلع تراقبنا...
قلتُ :
" هيا... اسبقيني و افتحي لي الأبواب بسرعة "
و هكذا إلى أن أجلستُ الصغيرة على مقعد السيارة الخلفي
ثم فتحتُ بوابة المرآب و انطلقتُ بسرعة...
لحسن الحظ كانت رغد لا تزال ترتدي عباءتها و وشاحها الأسودين
لم تخلعهما منذ خرجنا إلى النزهة أول الليل...
عندما وصلنا إلى المستشفى، استقبلنا فريق الإسعاف بهمة
و حملنا رغد على السرير المتحرك إلى غرفة الفحص... كانت لا تزال تصرخ من الألم...
سألني أحد الأفراد :
" حادث سيارة ؟ "
قلتُ :
" لا ! وقعتْ من أعلى السلّم... ربما أصيبت ْ بكسر ما... 
أرجوكم أعطوها مسكنا بسرعة "
أراد الطبيب أن يكشف عن موضع الإصابة... 
تحمّلتْ رغد فحص يدها قليلا 
و لكنها صرختْ بقوة بمجرّد أن وجه الطبيب يده إلى رجلها اليسرى... 
و يبدو أن الألم كان أشد في الرجل... 
شجعتها الممرضة و حين همّتْ بإزاحة الغطاء عن رجلها استدرتُ و وقفتُ خلف الستارة...
عادتْ رغد تصرخ بقوة لم أحتملها فهتفتُ مخاطبا الطبيب:
" أرجوك أعطها مسكنا أولا... لا تلمس رجلها قبل ذلك... ألا ترى أنها تتلوى ألما؟؟"
و صرختْ رغد مرة أخرى و هتفتْ:
" وليد "
لم احتمل... أزحتُ الستارة و عدتُ إلى الداخل
و مددتُ يدي إلى رغد التي سرعان ما تشبثتْ بها بقوة...
" معكِ يا صغيرتي... تحمّلي قليلا أرجوك "
و استدرتُ إلى الطبيب :
" أعطها مسكنا أرجوك... أرجوك في الحال "
الممرضة كشفتْ عن ذراع رغد اليسرى بهدف غرس الإبرة الوريدية في أحد عروقها... 
و لمحتْ الندبة القديمة فيها فسألتني :
" و ما هذا أيضا ؟ "
قلتُ غير مكترث:
" حرق قديم...لا علاقة له بالحادث "
و بمجرد أن انتهتْ الممرضة من حقن رغد بالعقار المسكن للألم عبر الوريد
عادتْ رغد و مدتْ يدها إليّ
و تشبثتْ بي...
" لا تقلقي صغيرتي... سيزول الألم الآن "
قلتُ مشجعا و أنا أرى الامتقاع الشديد على وجهها المتألم الباكي...
و مضتْ بضع دقائق غير أن رغد لم تشعر بتحسن
" ألم يختفِ الألم ؟ "
سألتها فقالتْ و هي تتلوى و تهز رأسها:
" تؤلمني يا وليد... تؤلمني كثيرا جدا "
خاطبتُ الممرضة :
" متى يبدأ مفعول هذا الدواء ؟ أليس لديكم دواءٌ أقوى ؟؟ "
الطبيب أمر الممرضة بحقن رغد بدواء آخر فحقنته في قارورة المصل المغذي 
و جعلته يسري بسرعة إلى وريدها...
قلتُ مخاطبا الطبيب :
" هل هذا أجدى ؟ "
قال :
" فعال جدا "
قلتُ :
" إنه ألم فظيع يا دكتور... هل تظن أن عظامها انكسرتْ ؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أجاب :
" يجب أن أفحصها و أجري تصويرا للعظام قبل أن أتأكد "
بعد قليل... بدأتْ جفون رغد تنسدل على عينيها... 
و صمتتْ عن الصراخ... و ارتختْ قبضتها المتشبثة بي...
نظرتُ إلى الطبيب بقلق فقال :
" هذا من تأثير المخدّر... ستغفو قليلا "
ثم باشر فحص رجل رغد و أعاد تفحص يدها اليمنى... و بقية أطرافها...
و عندما انتهى من ذلك
أمر بتصوير عظام رجلَي رغد و يديها و حتى جمجمتها تصويرا شاملا...
" طمئني أيها الطبيب رجاء ً ... هل اتضح شيء من الفحص ؟؟ "
نظر إليّ الطبيب نظرة غريبة ثم سألني و هو يتكلم بصوتٍ منخفض:
" قل لي... هل حقا وقعتْ على درجات السلم ؟ "
استغربتُ سؤاله و بدا لي و كأنه يشك في شيء فأجبتُ :
" نعم... هذا ما حصل"
قال الطبيب :
" كيف ؟ "
قلتُ :
" لا أعرف فأنا لم أشاهد الحادث... و لكن لماذا تسأل ؟ "
قال :
" فقط أردتُ التأكد... فوجهها مكدوم بشكل يوحي إلى أنها تعرضتْ للضرب! 
و ربما يكون الأمر ليس مجرد حادث "
أثار كلام الطبيب جنوني و غضبي فرددتُ منفعلا :
" و هل تظن أننا ضربناها ثم رميناها من أعلى الدرج مثلا ؟ "
لم يعقّب الطبيب فقلتُ :
" وجهها متورم نتيجة شيء آخر لا علاقة له بالحادث "
تبادل الطبيب و الممرضة النظرات ذات المغزى 
ثم طلب منها اصطحاب رغد إلى قسم الأشعة.
و لأنني كنتُ هلعا على رغد عاودتُ سؤاله :
" أرجوك أخبرني... هل تبين شيء بالفحص لا قدّر الله ؟ "
رد صريحا :
" لا أخفي عليك... يبدو أن الإصابة في الكاحل بالغة لحد ما... 
أشك في حدوث تمزق في الأربطة "
ماذا ؟؟ ماذا يقول هذا الرجل ؟؟ تمزّق ؟ كاحل ؟؟ رغد ... !!
تابع الطبيب :
" الظاهر أن قدمها قد التوتْ فجأة و بشدّة أثناء الوقوع... 
و لديها تورم و رض شديد في منطقة الساق... 
قد تكون ساقها تعرضت لضربة قوية بحافة العتبة...
أما يدها اليمنى فأتوقع أنها كُسِرتْ "
كسر؟؟ تمزق ؟؟ التواء؟؟ تورم؟؟ رض ؟؟ما كل هذا ؟؟ ماذا تقول ؟؟
شعرتُ بعتمة مفاجئة في عيني ّ و بالشلل في أعصابي...
يبدو أنني كنتُ سأنهار لولا أن الطبيب أسندني
و أقعدني على كرسي مجاور... وضعتُ يدي على رأسي شاعرا بصداع مباغت و فظيع...
كأن أحد الشرايين قد انفجر في رأسي من هول ما سمعتُ...
الطبيب ثرثر ببعض جمل مواسية لم أسمع منها شيئا... 
بقيتُ على هذه الحال حتى أقبلتْ الممرضات يجررن سرير رغد
و يحملن معهن صور الأشعة...
الطبيب أخذ الأفلام و راح يتأملها على المصباح الخاص...
و ذهبتُ أنا قرب رغد حتى توارينا خلف الستار...
الصغيرة كانت نائمة و بقايا الدمع مبللة رموشها... 
تمزق قلبي عليها و أمسكتُ بيدها اليسرى و ضغطتُ بقوّة...
كلا يا رغد !
لا تقولي أن هذا ما حدث؟ أنتِ بخير أليس كذلك؟؟ ربما أنا أحلم...
ربما هو كابوس صنعه خوفي المستمر عليك 
و جنوني بك !
رباه...
بعد ثوان ٍ تركتُ رغد و ذهبتُ إلى حيث كان الطبيب مع مجموعة أخرى من الأطباء
يتفحصون الأشعة و يتناقشون بشأنها. وقفتُ إلى جانبهم و كأني واحدٌ منهم... 
أصغي بكل اهتمام لكل كلمة تتفوه بها ألسنتهم
و لا أفقه منها شيئا...
أخيرا التفتََ الطبيب ذاته إليّ فقلتُ بسرعة:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" خير؟؟ طمئني أرجوك ؟ "
قال الطبيب و هو يحاول تهوين الأمر:
" كما توقعتُ... يوجد كسر في أحد عظام اليد اليمنى...
و شرخ في أحد عظام الرجل اليسرى
و هناك انزلاق في مفصل الكاحل سببه تمزق الأربطة "
و لما رأى الطبيب الهلع يكتسح وجهي أكثر من ذي قبل
أمسك بكتفي و قال:
" بقية الأشعة لم توضح شيئا...
الإصابة فقط في اليد اليمنى و الرجل اليسرى، أما الكدمات الأخرى فهي سطحية "
ازدرتُ ريقي واستجمعتُ شظايا قوتي و قلتُ غير مصدّق:
" أنتً... متأكّد ؟ "
قال :
" نعم. جميعنا متفقون على هذا "
و هو يشير إلى الأطباء ممن معنا...
قلتُ و صوتي بالكاد يخرج من حنجرتي واهنا :
" و... هل ... سيشفى كل ذلك ؟ "
قال :
" نعم إن شاء الله. لكن... ستلزمها عملية جراحية...
و بعدها ستظل مجبّرة لبعض الوقت "
صُعِقتُ !! لا ! مستحيل !
عملية ؟؟ جبيرة ؟؟ أو كلا ! كلا !
كدتُ أهتف ( كلا ) بانفعال... لكنني رفعتُ يدي إلى فمي أكتم الصرخة... قهرا...
الطبيب أحس بمعاناتي و حاول تشجيعي و تهوين الأمر... 
لكن أي كارثة حلّتْ على قلبي يمكن تهوينها بالكلمات ؟؟
قلتُ بلا صوت:
" تقول ... عملية ؟ "
رد مؤكدا :
" نعم. ضرورية لإنقاذ الكسور من العواقب غير الحميدة "
أغمضتُ عيني و تأوهتُ من أثر الصدمة... 
و قلبي فاقد السيطرة على ضرباته... و لما لاحظ الطبيب حالتي سألني بتعاطف :
" هل أنت شقيقها ؟ "
فرددتُ و أنا غير واع ٍ لما أقول:
" نعم.. "
قال :
" و أين والدها ؟ "
قلتُ :
" أنا "
تعجب الطبيب و سأل :
" عفوا ؟ "
قلتُ :
" لقد مات... كلُهم ماتوا... أنا أبوها الآن... يا صغيرتي "
و أحشائي تتمزق مرارة... أنا لا أصدق أن هذا قد حصل...
رغد صغيرتي الحبيبة... مهجة قلبي و الروح التي تحركني... تخضع لعملية؟؟
وقفتُ و سرتُ نحو سرير رغد بترنح... 
يظن الناظر إليّ أنني أنا من تحطمتْ عظامه و انزلقتْ مفاصله 
و تمزّقتْ أربطته و ما عاد بقادر على دعم هيكله...
اقتربتُ منها... أمسكتُ بيدها اليسرى... شددتُ عليها... اعتصرني الألم... 
و اشتعلتْ النار في معدتي...و أذابتْ أحشائي...
الطبيب لحق بي و أقبل إليّ يشجعني بكلمات لو تكررتْ ألف مرة
ما فلحتْ في لمّ ذرتين من قلبي المبعثر...
قال أخيرا :
" علينا إتمام بعض الإجراءات الورقية اللازمة قبل أخذها لغرفة العمليات "
الكلمة فطرتْ قلبي لنصفين و دهستْ كل ٍ على حدة...
التفتُ إليه أخيرا و قلتُ متشبثا بالوهم:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" ألا يمكن علاجها بشكل آخر؟؟ أرجوك...
إنها صغيرة و لا تتحمّل أي شيء... كيف تخضع لعملية؟؟ لا تتحمل... "
و كان الطبيب صبورا و متفهما و عاد يواسيني...
" لا تقلق لهذا الحد... عالجنا إصابات مشابهة و شفيتْ بإذن الله... "
لكن مواساته لم تخمد من حمم القلق شرارة واحدة.
هنا أقبلتْ الممرضة تخاطبه قائلة :
" أبلغنا أخصائي التخدير و غرفة العمليات جاهزة يا دكتور "
الطبيب نظر إليّ و قال :
" توكلنا على الله ؟ "
نقلتُ بصري بينه و بين الممرضة ثم إلى رغد ...
قلتُ :
" صبرا... دعني استوعب ذلك... أنا مصدوم... "
و أسندتُ رأسي إلى يدي محاولا التركيز.... 
ظلّ الطبيب و الممرضة واقفين بالجوار قليلا ثم تركاني لبعض الوقت
كي استوعب الموقف و أفكر... ثم عادا من جديد...
قال الطبيب:
" ماذا الآن؟ التأخير ليس من صالحها "
ازدردتُ ريقي و أنا ألهث من القلق... ثمّ نظرتُ إلى رغد و قلتُ :
" يجب أن تعرف ذلك أولا... "
كنتُ لا أزال ممسكا بيدها، اقتربتُ منها أكثر و همستُ :
" رغد "
كررتُ ذلك بصوت ميّت... 
ولم تستجب، فضربتُ يدها بلطف و أنا مستمر في النداء...
فتحتْ رغد عينيها و جالتْ فيما حولها و استقرتْ عليّ...
كانت شبه نائمة من تأثير المخدر...
قلتُ بلهفة :
" صغيرتي..."
و شددتُ على يدها... استجابتْ بأن نطقتْ باسمي
قلتُ :
" كيف تشعرين ؟ كيف الألم ؟؟ "
قالتْ و هي بالكاد تستوعب سؤالي :
" أفضل... أشعر به ... لكن أخف بكثير "
قلتُ :
" الحمد لله... سلامتكِ يا صغيرتي ألف سلامة... "
قالتْ :
" سلّمك الله... آه... أشعر بنعاس ٍ شديد جدا وليد... دعنا نعود للمنزل "
لم أتمالك نفسي حينها و تأوهتُ بألم... آه يا صغيرتي... آه... 
رغد أحسّتْ بشيء... بدأتْ تستفيق و تدرك ما حولها
قالت:
" ما الأمر ؟؟ "
لم أتكلّم ... فنظرتْ نحو الطبيب و الممرضة و اللذين قالا بصوت واحد:
" حمدا لله على السلامة "
ثم تقدّم الطبيب نحوها و بلطف حرّك يدها المصابة و قد زاد تورمها و احمرارها فأنتْ رغد.
قال :
" ألا زالتْ تؤلمك ؟ "
أجابتْ :
" نعم. لكن أخف بكثير من ذي قبل "
قال :
" هذا من تأثير المسكن القوي 
و لكن الألم سيعود أقوى ما لم نعالجها عاجلا. انظري... لقد تفاقم التورم بسرعة "
رغد نظرتْ إلى يدها ثم إليّ بتساؤل... و لم أعرف بم أجيب و لا كيف أجيب...
" وليد ؟؟ "
ترددتُ ثم قلتُ :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" يبدو...أن الإصابة جدية يا رغد... 
يقول الطبيب أن لديك كسور و أنكِ بحاجة إلى جراحة "
و لو رأيتم مقدار الذعر الذي اكتسح وجه رغد... آه لو رأيتم !!
جفلتْ جفول الموتى...
ثم سحبتْ يدها من بين أصابعي و وضعتها على صدرها هلعا... 
و كتمتْ أنفاسها قليلا ثم صاحتْ :
" ماذا !!؟؟ "
حاولتُ تهدئتها و أنا الأحوج لمن يهدئني...
كانت ردة فعلها الأولى مزيجا من الذعر... و الفزع... و الخوف... 
و الارتجاف... و النحيب... و الرفض... والبكاء...
و انفعالات يعجز قلب وليد عن تحمّلها و شرحها...
و كانتْ مشوشة التركيز و التفكير بسبب الدواء المخدر 
و لا أدري إن كانتْ قد استوعبتْ بالفعل الخبر و ما إذا كانتْ تقصد بإرادة ردود فعلها تلك
أم أن الأمر كان وهما صنعه المخدر...؟؟
بعد أن هدأتْ قليلا و أنا ما أزال قربها أكرر:
" ستكونين بخير...لا تخافي صغيرتي... ستكونين بخير بإذن الله"
قالتْ و هي ممسكة بيدي :
" وليد أرجوك.. لا تتركني وحدي "
قلتُ مؤكدا بسرعة :
" أبدا صغيرتي... سأبقى معكِ طوال الوقت 
و لن أبتعد عن باب غرفة العمليات مترا واحدا... اطمئني"
نظرتْ رغد إليّ بتوسل... فكررتُ كلامي مؤكدا... حينها قالتْ :
" هل نحن في الحقيقة؟؟ هل يحصل هذا فعلا؟؟
هل أنا مصابة و في المستشفى؟؟ "
قلتُ بأسى :
" نعم لكن هوّني عليك يا رغد بالله عليك... قطّعتِ نياط قلبي...أرجوكِ يكفي...
الحمد لله على كل حال ... بلاء من الله يا صغيرتي... لا تجزعي..."
ابتلعتْ رغد آخر صيحاتها و حبستْ دموعها و بدأتْ تتنفس بعمق و استسلام...
و بعد قليل نظرتْ إليّ و قالتْ :
" أشعر بنعاس شديد... ماذا حصل لي؟؟
عندما أصحو لا أريد أن أذكر من هذا الكابوس شيئا... أرجوك وليد "
وأغمضتْ عينيها و غابتْ عن الوعي مباشرة...
ناديتها بضع مرات فلم تجبْ... نظرتُ إلى الطبيب فأشار بإصبعه إلى المصل المغذي... ث
م قال:
" علينا الاستعجال الآن... "
و بهذا ذهبتُ مفوضا أمري إلى الله 
و أتممتُ الإجراءات المطلوبة و من ثم تم نقل رغد إلى غرفة العمليات...
بقيتُ واقفا على مقربة التهم الهواء في صدري التهاما...
علّه يخمد الحريق المتأجج فيه...
لم يكن معي هاتف و لم أشأ الابتعاد خطوة أخرى عن موقع رغد...
وظللتُ في انتظار خروجها أذرع الممر ذهابا و جيئا و أنا أسير على الجمر المتقد... 
و لساني لا ينقطع عن التوسل إلى الله...
إلى أن انتهتْ العملية بعد فترة و رأيتهم يخرجون السرير المتحرك إلى الممر...
لم يكن الطبيب موجودا فلحقتُ بسرعة بالممرضات اللواتي كنّ يقدن السرير
و ألقيتُ نظرة متفحصة على وجه رغد...
كانت هناك قبعة زرقاء شبه شفافة تغطي شعرها
و قارورتان من المصل الوريدي علّقتا على جانبيها تقطران السائل إلى جسمها...
اقتربتُ منها و أنا أنادي باسمها ففتحتْ عينيها 
و لا أدري إن كانت رأتني أم لا... ثم أغمضتهما و نامتْ بسلام...
سحبتُ الغطاء حتى غطيتُ رأسها كاملا... 
و سرتُ معها جنبا إلى جنب إلى أن أوصلتها الممرضات إلى إحدى الغرف...
و هناك ساعدتُهن في رفعها إلى السرير الأبيض... 
و فيما نحن نحملها شاهدتُ الجبيرة تلف يدها و رجلها
فكدتُ أصاب بالإغماء من مرارة المنظر...
شعرتُ بتعب شديد... و كأنني حملتُ جبلا حديديا على ذراعي لعشر سنين...
و تهالكتُ بسرعة على حافة السرير قرب رغد...
و عندما همّتْ إحداهن بتغيير الغطاء أشرتُ إليها بألا تفعل...
و طلبتُ منها أن تلف رأس رغد بوشاحها الأسود...
" متى ستصحو ؟ "
سألتُ بصوت ٍ متبعثر... فأجبنني :
" عما قريب. لا تقلق. من الخير لها أن تبقى نائمة "
سألتُ :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" و أين الطيب ؟ "
أجابتْ إحداهن :
" سيجري عملية طارئة لمريض آخر الآن "
بقيتْ إحدى الممرضات تفحص العلامات الحيوية لرغد 
و تدون ملاحظاتها لبضع دقائق
ثم لحقتْ بزميلتيها خارج الغرفة...
في هذه اللحظة، أنا و صغيرتي نجلس على السرير الأبيض...
هي غائبة عن الوعي... و أنا غائب عن الروح... 
لا أحسّ بأي شيء مما حولي... 
إلا بصلابة الجبيرة التي أمد إليها بيدي أتحسسها غير مصدّق... 
لوجودها حول يد طفلتي الحبيبة....
لا شيء تمنيته تلك الساعة أكثر من أن يوقظني أحدكم بسرعة 
و يخبرني بأنه كان مجرد كابوس...
تلفتُ يمنة و يسرة... ربما بحثا عن أحدكم... و لم يكن من حولي أحد...
لمحتُ هاتفا موضوعا على مقربة... 
و اشتغلتُ بعض خلايا دماغي المشلولة فأوحتْ إليّ بالاتصال بالمنزل...
وقفتُ و تحركتُ و أنا أجوف من الروح... لا أعرف ما الذي يحركني؟
لا أشعر بأطرافي و لا أحس بثقلي على الأرض...
و لا أدري أي ذاكرة تلك التي ذكرتني برقم هاتف منزلي!
ظل الهاتف يرن فترة من الزمن... قبل أن أسمع أخيرا صوت أروى تجيب
" وليد ! أخيرا اتصلت َ؟ أخبرني أين أنتما و كيف حالكما و ماذا عن رغد ؟؟ "
عندما سمعتُ اسم رغد لم أتمالك نفسي...
أجبتُ بانهيار و بصري مركز على رغد :
" أجروا لها عملية... إنها ملفوفة بالجبائر... آه يا صغيرتي... 
منظرها يذيب الحجر... يا إلهي... "
و أبعدتُ السماعة ... لم أشأ أن تسمع أروى ما زفره صدري...
ثم قربتها و قلتُ :
" سأتصل حينما تستفيق... نحن في مستشفى الساحل...
ادعي الله لأجلها معي "
و أنهيتُ المكالمة القصيرة و عدتُ إلى رغد...
و لا زلتُ لله داعيا متضرعا حتى رأيتُ رغد تتحرك و تفتح عينيها !
تهلل وجهي و اقتربتُ منها أكثر و ناديتها بشغف :
" رغد... صغيرتي... "
و أضفتُ :
" حمدا لله على سلامتك ِ أيتها الغالية... الحمد لله "
رغد رفعتْ رأسها قليلا و نظرتْ نحو يدها و سألتْ :
" هل... أجروا لي العملية ؟ "
و قبل أن أجيب كانت قد حركتْ ذراعها الأيمن حتى صارتْ يدها أمام عينيها مباشرة...
تحسستْ الجبيرة الصلبة باليد الأخرى... ثم نظرتْ إليّ ...
ثم حاولتْ تحريك رجلها و علامات الفزع على وجهها...
ثم سحبتْ اللحاف قليلا لتكشف عن قدمها المصابة و تحدق بها قليلا... 
و تعود لتنظر إليّ مجددا:
" لا استطيع تحريك رجلي ! وليد... هل أصبتُ بالشلل ؟ أوه لا.... "
إلى هنا و لا استطيع أن أتابع الوصف لكم... عما حلّ بالصغيرة آنذاك...
لقد سبب وجودنا إرباكا شديدا في القسم... 
و خصوصا للممرضات اللواتي على رؤوسهن وقعتْ مهمة تهدئة هذه الفتاة الفزعة 
و رفع معنوياتها المحطمة...
كان صراخها يعلو رغم ضعف بدنها... و كل صرخة و كل آهة و كل أنة...
أطلقتها رغد... اخترقت قلبي قبل أن تصفع جدران الغرفة...
بجنون ما مثله جنون... تشبثتْ بي و هي تصرخ:
" أريد أمي "
ربما لم تكن رغد تعي ما تقول بفعل المهدئات... أو ربما... الفزع أودى بعقلها...
أو ربما يكون الشلل قد أصاب رجلها فعلا...!!
عندما أتى الطبيب و أعطاها دواء ً مخدرا... بدأتْ تستسلم و هي تئن بين يديّ...
الطبيب أكد مرارا و تكرارا أن شيئا لم يصب العصب و أن الأمر لا يتعدى تأثير البنج المؤقت... 
و أن ردة فعلها هذه شيء مألوف من بعض المرضى... 
لكن كلامه لم يمنحني ما يكفي من الطمأنينة...
التفتُ إلى رغد التي كانتْ متمسكة بي بيدها اليسرى تطلب الدعم النفسي:
" لا تخافي صغيرتي... ستكونين بخير... ألم تسمعي ما قال الطبيب ؟؟
إنها أزمة مؤقتة و ستستعيدين كامل صحتك
و تعودين للحركة و للمشي طبيعيا كما في السابق..."
رفعتْ رغد بصرها إليّ و قالتْ و هي تفقد جزء ً من وعيها:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" هل ... سأصبح معاقة و عرجاء ؟ "
هززتُ رأسي و قلتُ فورا:
" كلا يا رغد... من قال ذلك ؟؟ لا تفكري هكذا أرجوك "
قالتْ :
" لكن كاحلي تمزّق... و عظامي انكسرت ! 
ربما لن أستعيدها ثانية! ماذا سيحل بي إن فقدتُهما للأبد؟
ألا يكفي ما فقدتُ يا وليد؟ ألا يكفي؟؟ "
قلتُ منفعلا :
" لا تقولي هذا... فداكِ كاحلي و عظامي
و كل جسمي و روحي يا رغد ! ليتني أصِبتُ عوضا عنكِ يا صغيرتي الحبيبة "
أمسكتُ برأسها.... كنتُ أوشك على أن أضمه إليّ بقوة... و جنون... 
نظرتُ إلى عينيها... فرأيتهما تدوران للأعلى
و ينسدل جفناها العلويان ليغطياهما ببطء... 
بينما يظل فوها مفتوحا و آخر كلامها معلقا على طرف لسانها...
------------------------
نهايه الحلقه الـ41
ترقبوا الحلقه الـ42

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكور اخوي 
الله يعطيك العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## Taka

*الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ....*

----------


## بنت البلوش

كملها وسمحت

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مشكورين على المتابعه

الحلقة الثانية و الأربعون
~ إلا رغد ! ~ 

و أنا على وشك الخروج للعمل صباحا تلقيتُ اتصالاً من رقم هاتفٍ غريب
و عرفتُ بعدها أنه صديقي وليد شاكر!
أخبرني وليد بأنّ قريبته قد أُصيبتْ إصابة بالغة في رِجلها و يدها 
و أنّه تمّ إدخالها إلى المستشفى و إجراء عمليّة طارئة لها آخر الليل... 
و رجاني أن أصطحِب زوجته و والدتها إلى المستشفى...
صديقي وليد كان منهاراً و هو يتحدّث إليّ عبر الهاتف وكان صوته حزيناً 
و أقرب إلى النحيب. و لأنني صديقه الأوّل 
فقد كان وليد يلجأ إليّ كلما ألمّتْ به ضائقة أو أصابته كربة...
و كان يضعف قليلا لكنّه سرعان ما يستعيد قواه و يقف صامداً دون انحناء...
أمّا هذه الأزمة فقد دهورتْ نفسيته بشكل سريع و شديد للغاية
ممّا أدى إلى انحدار صحّته و قدرته على العمل تباعا.
يعاني وليد من قرحة مزمنة في المعدة و هي تنشط و تتفاقم مع الضغوط النفسية. 
و قد كان الأطباء ينصحونه بالاسترخاء و النقاهة كلما تهيّجتْ و بالإقلاع عن التدخين
و أظنّه أقلع عن السجائر و لكنّه أهمل علاج قرحته
في هذه الفترة إلى أن تطوّر وضعها للأسوأ كما ستعرفون لاحقاً.
وليد متعلّق بشدّة بابنة عمّه المصابة هذهِ و أخالهُ يخبل لو ألّم بها شيء!
و قد كانت ابنة عمّه ترافقه كالظلّ عندما كنّا صغارا في سني المدارس 
و كان يحبّها جدا و كثيرا ما اصطحبها معه في زياراته لي و في تجوالنا سوياً... 
و قد افترق عنها سنوات حبسه في السجن... و رحلتْ مع عائلته بعيدا عن المدينة... 
ثمّ دارتْ الأيام لتعيد جمعه بها من جديد... و تجعله وصياً شرعيا عليها
و مسؤولا أولا عن رعايتها...
عندما وصلنا دخلت ْ السيدتان إلى غرفة المريضة و رأيتُ وليد يخرج إليّ بعد ذلك...
و كما توقـّعت ُ بدا الرجل متعباً جداً... و كأنّه قضى الليلة الماضية في عملٍ بدني شاق... 
سألته عن أحواله و أحوال قريبته فردّ ببعض الجمل المبتورة و تمتم بعبارات الشكر
" لا داعي لهذا يا عزيزي ! إننا أخوَان و صديقان منذ الطفولة ! "
ابتسم وليد ابتسامة شاحبةً جداً ثم قال:
" عليّ أن أسرع "
قلتُ مقاطعا :
" لا تبدو بحالةٍ جيدةٍ يا وليد ! دعني أقلّك بسيارتي... ذهاباً و عودةً "
و أعاد الابتسام و لكن هذه المرة بامتنان...
أوصلتُ وليد إلى منزله حيث قضى حوالي العشرين دقيقة 
رتّب خلالها أموره و شربنا سوية بعض الشاي على عجل...
الرجل كان مشغول البال جداً و مخطوف الفكر... و قد حاولتُ مواساته 
و تشجيعه لكنه كان قد تعدّى مستوى المساواة بكثير
و بما أنني أعرفه فأنا لا استغرب حالته هذه... 
إنه مهووس بقريبته و قد باح لي برغبته في الزواج منها رغم أي ظروف !
و قبل أن أركن السيارة في مواقف المستشفى الخاصة رأيته يفتح الباب و يكاد يقفز خارجاً
" على مهلكَ يا رجل ! هوّن عليك ! "
قال و هو يمسك بالباب المفتوح قليلا :
" أخشى أن تستفيق ثم لا تجدني و تصاب بالفزع... 
إنها متعبة للغاية يا سيف و إن أصابها شيء بها فسأجن "
ألم أقل لكم ؟؟
رددتُ عليه بتهوّر :
" أنت مجنون مسبقاً يا وليد "
و انتبهتُ لجملتي الحمقاء بعد فوات الأوان. التفتَ وليد إليّ 
و قد تجلّى الانزعاج على وجهه ممزوجاً بالأسى...فاعتذرتُ منه مباشرةً :
" آسِف يا وليد ! لم أقصد شيئاً "
تنهّد وليد و لم يعلّق... ثم شكرني و غادر السيارة... هتفتُ 
و أنا ألوّح له من النافذة و هو يهرول مبتعداً :
" اتصل بي و طمئني إن جدّ شيء "
و توليتُ بنفسي إبلاغ السيّد أسامة المنذر- نائب المدير- أن وليد سيتغيب عن العمل
و أوجزتُ له الأسباب.
السيّد أسامة كان نائباً للمدير السابق عاطف - أبي عمّار - البحري رحمهما الله
و كان على علاقة وطيدة بآل بحري، و على معرفة جيّدة بنا أنا و والدي
و فور اكتشافه بأن وليد هو ذاته قاتل عمّار، قدّم استقالته 
و رفض التعاون مع وليد و العمل تحت إدارته. و لكن... 
بتوصية منّي و من والدي، و بعد محاولات متكررة نجحنا في تحسين صورة وليد في نظره
و أفلحنا في إقناعه بالعودة للعمل خصوصا و أن وجوده كان ضروريّا جدا بحكم

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

خبرته الطويلة و أمانته. و مع الأيام توطّدتْ العلاقة بين وليد 
و السيّد أسامة الذي عرف حقيقة وليد و أخلاقه و استقامته.
و صار يقدّره و يتعامل معه بكل الاحترام و المحبّة.
أما بقيّة موظفي المصنع و الشركة، فكانتْ مواقفهم تجاه وليد متباينة 
و كنتُ في خشية على وليد من ألسنتهم. 
غير أن وليد تصرّفَ بشجاعةٍ و لم يعرْ كلامهم اهتماماً حقيقياً
و أثبتَ للجميع قدرته على الصمود و تحمُّل مسؤولية العمل مهما كانتْ الأوضاع.
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
لوّحتُ لسيف بيدي و أسرعتُ نحو غرفة رغد.
وجدتُها لا تزال نائمةً... و إلى جوارها تجلسُ أروى و الخالة. 
سألتهما عما إذا كانت قد استيقظتْ فأجابتا بالنفي... 
اقتربتُ منها فإذا بأروى تمدّ يدها إليّ بهاتفي المحمول و تقول:
" تفضّل.. جلبته معي لكَ "
تناولتُ الهاتف و جلستُ على مقربة أتأمل وجه رغد... 
و ألقي نظرةً بين الفينة و الأخرى على شاشةِ جهاز النبض الموصول بأحد أصابعها...
بعد قليل مرّتْ الممرّضة لتفقّد أحوال رغد و نزعتْ الجهاز عنها. خاطبتها :
" كيف هي ؟ "
أجابتْ :
" مستقرة "
قلتُ :
" و لماذا لا تزال نائمة ؟ "
قالتْ :
" يمكنكم إيقاظها إن شئتم "
و بعد أن غادرتْ بقينا صامتين لوهلة... ثم التفتُّ نحو أروى و سألتها:
" كيف وقعتما ؟ "
ظهر التردد على وجه أروى و اكتسى ببعض الحمرة... ما أثار قلقي...
ثم تبادلتْ نظرة سريعة مع خالتي و نطقتْ أخيرا :
" كنا... واقفتين على الدرجات... و... تشاجرنا... ثمّ..."
قاطعتها و سألتُ باهتمام :
" تشاجرتما ؟؟ "
أومأتْ أروى إيجابا... و سمعتُ خالتي تُتمتم:
" يهديكما الله "
قلتُ بشغف :
" في ذلك الوقت المتأخر من الليل؟؟ و على عتبات السلم؟؟ "
و تابعتُ :
" لأجل ماذا؟؟ و كيف وقعتما هكذا؟؟ "
قالتْ أروى مباشرةً و باختصار:
" كان حادثاً... عفوياً "
انتظرتُ أن تفصّل أكثر غير أنها لاذتْ بالصمت و هربتْ بعينيها منّي...
قلتُ مستدرّاً توضيحها:
" و بعد؟ "
فرمقتني بنظرة عاجلة و قالتْ :
" مجرّد حادثٍ عفوي"
انفعلتُ و أنا ألاحظ تهربّها من التفصيل فقلتُ بصوت ٍ قوي :
" مجرد حادثٍ عفوي؟؟ اُنظري ما حلّ بالصغيرة... ألم تجدي وصفاً أفظع من (حادث عفوي)؟؟ "
نطقتْ أروى في وجس :
" وليد ! "
فرددتُ بانفعال :
" أريد التفاصيل يا أروى؟ ما الذي يجعلكِ تتشاجرين مع رغد في منتصف الليل 
و على عتبات السلم ؟؟ أخبريني دون مراوغة فأنا رأسي بالكاد يقف على عنقي الآن "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

هنا أحسسنا بحركةٍ صدرتْ عن رغد فتوجهتْ أنظارنا جميعا إليها...
فتحتْ رغد عينيها فتشدّقتُ بهما بلهفة... و اقتربتُ منها أكثر و ناديتُ بلطف :
" رغد ... صغيرتي ... "
الفتاة نظرتْ إليّ أولا ثم راحتْ تجوبُ بأنظارها فيما حولها 
و حين وقعتْ على أروى و القابعة على مقربة فجأة... تغيّر لونها و احتقنتْ الدماء في وجهها وصاحتْ :
" لا... أبْعِدْها عني... أبْعِدْها عنّي... "
أروى قفزتْ واقفةً بذعر... و الخالة مدّتْ يديها إلى رغد تتلو البسملة 
و تذكر أسماء الله محاولة تهدئتها...
أمسكتُ بيد رغد غير المصابة و أنا أكرر :
" بسم الله عليك ِ ... بسم الله عليك ِ ... اهدئي رغد أرجوك ِ ... "
رغد نظرتْ إليّ و صاحتْ بقوة:
" أبْعِدْها عني... لا أريد أن أراها... أبعدها... أبعدها ... أبعدها "
التفتُ إلى أروى و صرختُ:
" ما الذي فعلتِه بالفتاة يا أروى؟؟ أُخرجي الآن "
أم أروى قالتْ معترضةً :
" وليد ! "
فقلتُ غاضباً :
" ألا ترين حال الصغيرة ؟؟ "
و أتممتُ موجهاً الكلام إلى أروى :
" أُخرُجي يا أروى... أنا ما كدتُ أصدّق أنها هدأتْ قليلا... ابقي في الخارج هيّا "
و أروى سرعان ما أذعنتْ للأمر و هرولتْ إلى الخارج... 
حينها التفتُ إلى رغد و أنا أحاول تهدئتها :
" ها قد ذهبتْ ... أرجوك اهدئي يا صغيرتي... بسم الله عليكِ و يحفظكِ ... "
لكنها قالتْ و هي لا تتمالك نفسها:
" لا أريد أن أراها... أبْعِدْها عني... أتتْ تشمتُ بي... إنها السبب...
أنا لا أطيقها...قلتُ لك لا أريد أن أراها... لماذا سمحتَ لها بالمجيء؟؟ 
هل تريد قتلي؟ أنتَ تريد لي الموت... لماذا تفعل هذا بي يا وليد ؟؟
ألا يكفي ما أنا فيه؟؟ لماذا قـُل لماذا... لماذا ؟؟ "
جمّدني الذهول حتّى عن استيعاب ما أسمعه... 
لا أدري إن كان هذا ما قالته بالفعل أو إن كانت رغد هي التي تتكلّم الآن...
أنا لن أؤكد لكم بسماعي شيء... إن أذنيّ فقدتا حاسة السمع 
و دماغي فقد القدرة على الفهم 
و ذاكرتي أُتْلفتْ من كميّة الفزع المهولة التي اجتاحتني منذ البارحة 
و لا تزال تدكّ عظامي دكا ً...
ثوان ٍ و إذا بالممرضة تدخل الغرفة و تسأل:
" ما الذي حدث ؟؟ "
ترددتُ ببصري بين رغد الثائرة و الممرضة... ثم هتفتُ منفعلاً و موجهاً كلامي لها :
" أين هو طبيبكم دعوهُ يرى ما الذي حدث للفتاة إنها ليستْ بخير... ليستْ بخير..."
و بعدها جاء الطبيب - و هو غير الجراح الذي أجرى لرغد العملية -
و لم تسمح له رغد بفحصها بل صرختْ :
" أخرجوا جميعكم... لا أريدكم... ابتعدوا عني... أيها المتوحشون "
جنّ جنون الفتاة... و تصرّفتْ بشكل أقرب للهستيريا... نعتتنا بالوحوش و الأوغاد... 
و حاولتْ النهوض عن السرير... 
و نزعتْ أنبوب المصل الوريدي من ذراعها فتدفقتْ الدماء الحمراء ملوّنة الألحفة البيضاء...
و سال المصل مبللاً ما حوله... 
و عندما حاولتْ الممرضة السيطرة على النزيف زجرتها رغد بعنفٍ 
و رمتها بالوسادة التي كانتْ تنام عليها...
" ابتعدوا عنّي... أيها الأوغاد... أخرجوا من هنا... لا أريد أحداً معي... 
أكرهكم جميعاً... أكرهكم جميعاً..."
لدى رؤيتي الحالة المهولة لصغيرتي أصابني انهيار لا يضاهيه انهيار... 
و تفاقمتْ ش#### بأنها جنّتْ... لا قدّر الله... و بنبرةٍ عنيفةٍ طلبتُ من... 
لا بل أمرتُ كلاً من الخالة و الطبيب و الممرضة بالمغادرة فوراً... 
علّي أفلح في تهدئة صغيرتي بمفردي... 
لقد كنتُ مذهول العقل عليها و أريد أن أطمئن إلى أنها بالفعل لم تُجن !
أذعنوا لأمري و طيور القلق محلّقة فوق رؤوسهم...
و بعد أن خرجوا التفتُ إلى صغيرتي و التي كانت لا تزال تردد بانفعال:
" اخرجوا جميعكم ابتعدوا عنّي... "
قلتُ و أنا أسير عكس اتجاه أمرها و أراقب ثورتها 
و بالكاد تحملني مفاصلي من فزعي على حالها:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" لقد خرجوا يا رغد... إنه أنا وليد... "
و ازدردتُ ريقي :
" هل تريدينني أن أخرج أنا أيضا ؟ "
هذا أنا وليد... هل ترينني؟ هل تميزينني...؟ هل تعين ما تفعلين يا رغد؟
بالله عليك لا تجننيني معك...
رغد نظرتْ إليّ و هي لا تزال على انفعالها و قالتْ :
" أنتَ أحضرتها إليّ... تريدان قتلي غيظاً... أنتما تكرهانني... 
كلكم تكرهونني... كلكم متوحشون... كلّكم أوغاد... "
طار طائر عقلي... انفصمتْ مفاصلي... هويتُ على السرير قربها... 
مددتُ يديّ بضعف شديد إلى كتفيها و نطقتُ :
" رغد... ما الذي تهذين به؟؟ ماذا أصاب عقلك أنبئيني بربّك؟؟ 
آه يا إلهي هل ارتطم رأسكِ بالسلّم ؟؟ هذا أنا وليد...
وليد يا رغد... وليد... هل تعين ما تقولين؟؟ ردي عليّ قبل أن أفقد عقلي ؟ "
و إذا بي أشعر بحرارة في جفوني... و بشيء ما يتحرّك على عينيّ...
رغد حملقتْ بي برهة و قد توقـّفتْ عن الصراخ... 
ثمّ أخذتْ تئِنّ أنين المرضى أو المحتضرين... و هي تنظر إليّ... 
و أنا أكاد أفقد وعيي من شدّة الذهول و الهلع...
اقتربتُ منها أكثر... أسحب ثقل جسدي سحباً... 
حتّى صرتُ أمامها مباشرة. حركتُ يديّ من على كتفيها 
و شددتُ على يدها السليمة إن لأدعمها أو لأستمد بعض الدعم منها...
لكنها سحبتْ يدها من قبضتي... ثم رفعتها نحو صدري و راحتْ تضربني... بكلتا يديها
ضرباتها كانتْ ضعيفة قويّة... مواسية و طاعنة... غاضبة و خائفة... 
في آن واحد... و فوق فظاعة من أنا فيه رمتني في زوبعة الذكريات الماضية...
الماضي الجميل... حيث كانتْ قبضة صغيرتي تصفع صدري عندما يشتدّ بها الغضب منّي...
استفقتُ من الشلل الذي ألمّ بحواسي و إدراكي على صوتها تقول بانهيار:
" لماذا أحضرتها إلى هنا ؟ تودّون السخرية منّي؟؟ أنتم وحوش... أكرهكم جميعاً "
صحتُ منكسرا:
" لا ! كلا... أنتِ لا تعنين ما تقولين يا رغد ! أنتِ تهذين... أنتِ غير واعية... 
لا ترين من أمامكِ... أنا وليد... انظري إليّ جيدا... أرجوك يا رغد... 
سيزول عقلي بسببكِ... آه يا رب... إلا هذا يا رب... أرجوك... أرجوك يا رب...
إلا صغيرتي... لا احتمل هذا... لا احتمل هذا... "
أمسكتُ بيديها محاولاً إعاقتها عن الاستمرار في ضربي و لكن بلطفٍ خشية أن أوجعها...
" توقـّفي يا رغد أرجوكِ ستؤذين يدكِ... أرجوكِ كفى... أنتِ لا تدركين ما تفعلين..."
لكنها استمرّتْ تحركهما بعشوائية يمينا و يسارا و هما قيد قبضتَيّ 
ثم نظرتْ إلى الجبيرة و امتقع وجهها و صاحتْ بألم:
" آه يدي..."
تمزّقتُ لتألمها... أطلقتُ صراح يديها ثم حرّكتُهما بحذرٍ و لطفٍ دون أن تقاومني
و أرخيتهما على السرير إلى جانبيها و سحبتُ اللحاف و غطيتهما... و قلتُ :
" سلامتكِ يا رغد... أرجوكِ ابقي هادئة... لا تحرّكيها... أرجوكِ... 
عودي للنوم صغيرتي... أنتِ بحاجة للراحة... نامي قليلا بعد "
فأخذتْ تنظر إليّ و في عينيها خوفٌ و اتهامٌ... و عتابٌ قاسٍ... 
و أنظر إليها و في عينيّ رجاءٌ و توسّلٌ و هلعٌ كبير... 
كانت أعيننا قريبةً من بعضها ما جعل النظرات تصطدم ببعضها بشدّة...
قلتُ و أنا أرى كلّ المعاني في عينيها... و أشعر بها تحدّق بي بقوّة :
" أرجوكِ صغيرتي اهدئي... لن يحدث شيءٌ لا تريدينه... 
لن أدعها تأتي ثانيةً لكن سألتكِ بالله أن تسترخي و تهدّئي من روعكِ... أرجوكِ... "
رغد بعد هذه الحصّة الطويلة من النظرات القوية... هدأتْ و سكنتْ
و أغمضتْ عينيها و أخذتْ تتنفس بعمق... مرّتْ لحظة صامتة ما كان أطولها و أقصرها... 
بعدها سمعتُ رغد تقول للغرابة:
" هل سأستطيع رسم اللوحة ؟ "
نظرتُ إلى وجهها بتشتتٍ... و هو مغمض العينين و كأحجية غامضة و مقفلة الحلول...
أي لوحة بعد ؟؟
قلتُ :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" أي لوحة ؟ "
رغد حرّكتْ يدها المجبّرة ثم قالتْ:
" لكنني رسمتها في قلبي... حيث أعيد رسمها كل يوم... 
و حتى لو لم أستطع المشي... احملني على كتفيك... أريد أن أطير إلى أمي"
ثم اكفهرّ وجهها و قالتْ :
" آه... أمّي..."
و صمتتْ فجأة...
بعد كل ذلك الجنون... و الهذيان... صمتتْ الصغيرة فجأة و لم تعد تتحرّك... 
حملقتُ في وجهها فرأيتُ قطرة يتيمة من الدموع الحزينة...
تسيل راحلة على جانب وجهها ثم تسقط على الوسادة ... 
فتشربها بشراهة... و تختفي...
ناديتُها و لم ترد... ربّتُ عليها بلطفٍ فلم تُحس... 
هززتها بخفة ثم ببعض القوة فلم تستجب... 
خشيتُ أن يكون شيئا قد أصابها فجأة... 
فقد كانتْ قبل ثوانٍ تصرخ ثائرة و الآن لا تتحرّك... 
و لا تستجيب... ناديتُ بصوتٍ عالٍ:
" أيها الطبيب... أيتها الممرّضة..."
و كان الاثنان يقفان خلف الباب و سرعان ما دخلا و أقبلا نحونا
قلتُ هلِعاً :
" أنظرا ماذا حدث لها... إنها لا تردّ عليّ... "
الطبيب و الممرّضة اقتربا لفحصها فابتعدتُ لأفسح لهما المجال... 
أوصل الطبيب جهاز قياس النبض بإصبع رغد 
و تفحّصها ثم أمر الممرّضة بإعادة غرس أنبوب المصل في أحد عروقها
فباشرتْ الممرضة بفعل ذلك دون أي مقاومة أو ردّة فعل من رغد...
الأمر الذي ضاعف خوفي أكثر فأكثر...
جلبتْ الممرضة عبوة مصل أخرى و جعلتْ السائل يتدفق بسرعة إلى جسد رغد
ثم أعادتْ فحصها و قياس ضغط دمها... و خاطبتْ رغد سائلةً:
" هل أنتِ بخير؟؟ كيف تشعرين؟؟ "
رغد عند هذا فتحتْ عينيها و نظرتْ إلى الاثنين
و كأنها للتو تدرك وجودهما فعبستْ و قالتْ زاجرة:
" ابتعدا عنّي "
لكنّها كانت مستسلمة بين أيديهما.
سألتها بدوري في قلق :
" رغد هل أنتِ بخير ؟؟ "
فرّدتْ و هي تشيح بوجهها و تحرّك يدها المصابة :
" ابتعدوا عنّي... دعوني و شأني... متوحشون... آه... يدي تؤلمني "
استدرتُ إلى الطبيب و الذي كان يتحسّس نبض رسغها الأيسر و سألتُ:
" ما حلّ بها؟؟... طمئنّي؟؟ "
أجاب :
" ضغطها انخفض... لكن لا تقلق سيتحسّن بعد قليل "
سألتُ مفزوعاً :
" ضغطها ماذا ؟؟ انخفض؟؟ لماذا ؟ طمئنّي أرجوك هل هي بخير ؟؟ "
نظر إليّ نظرة تعاطف و طمأنة و قال :
" اطمئن. سيتحسّن بسرعة. إنها نزعتْ الأنبوب من يدها فجأة... 
و كان المصل يحتوي مسكنا للألم يجب أن يُخفّف بالتدريج 
كي لا يسبّب هبوطاً مفاجئاً في ضغط الدم. الوضع تحت السيطرة فلا تقلق "
و كيف لا أقلق و أنا أرى من أمر صغيرتي العجب ؟؟
قلتُ مستميتاً إلى المزيد من الطمأنة :
" كانتْ غير طبيعية البتة... ألا تظن أنه ربّما أُصيب رأسها بشيء؟؟...
إنّها تهذي و تتصرّف على غير سجيتها... أرجوك تأكّد من أن دماغها بخير "
قال الطبيب :
" نحن متأكدون من عدم إصابة الرأس بشيء و الحمد لله.
لكن الواضح أنّ نفسيّتها متعبة من جرّاء الحادث
و هذا أمرٌ ليس مستبعداً و يحدث لدى الكثيرين.. 
تحتاج إلى الدعم المعنوي و أن تكونوا إلى جانبها "
قلتُ متفاعلاً مع جملته الأخيرة:
" إنها لا تريد منّا الاقتراب منها "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و كأنّ رغد لم تسمع غير تعقيبي هذا فالتفتتْ إلينا و قالتْ :
" دعوني و شأني "
ثمّ سحبتْ يدها من يد الطبيب و أمسكتْ باللحاف و خبأتْ رأسها تحته كلياً...
و طلبتْ منّا أن نخرج جميعا و هذتْ بكلمات جنونية لم أفهم لها معنى...
نظرتُ إلى الطبيب بقلقٍ شديد :
" أظنّها جُنّتْ... يا دكتور.. افعل شيئا أرجوك... ربّما جنّتْ ! "
قال :
" كلا كلا... لا سمح الله. كما قلتُ نفسيتها متعبة... سأعطيها منوماً خفيفاً "
و بقيتْ رغد على حالها و سمعتها تقول و وجهها مغمور تحت اللحاف:
" لا تُعِدها إلى بيتنا ثانية... لا أريد أن أراها ... أبدا "
و كررتْ و هي تشدّ على صوتها :
" أبدا... هل تسمعني ؟ أبدا "
و لمّا لم تسمع ردا قالتْ :
" هل تسمعني؟؟ وليد إلى أين ذهبت ؟ "
لقد كانتْ تخاطبني من تحت اللحاف... و أنا لا أعرف إن كانت تعني ما تقول...
قلتُ و أنا أقترب لأُشعرها بوجودي فيما صوتي منكسر و موهون :
" أنا هنا... نعم أسمع... حاضر... سأفعل ما تطلبين...
لكن أرجوك اهدئي الآن صغيرتي... أرجوكِ فما عاد بي طاقة بعد"
قالتْ:
" إنها السبب "
أثار كلامها اهتمامي... سألتُها :
" ماذا تعنين؟؟ "
و لم ترد...
فقلتُ :
" أ تعنين أنّ أروى... "
و لم أتمّ جملتي، إذ أنها صرختْ فجأة :
" لا تذكر اسمها أمامي "
قلتُ بسرعة و توتّر:
" حسناً حسناً... أرجوكِ لا تضطربي "
فسكنتْ و صمتتْ قليلا... ثم سمعتها و للذهول تقول :
" أريد أمّي "
شقّت كلمتها قلبي إلى نصفين...
الممرضة سألتني :
" أين والدتها؟ "
فعضضتُ على أسناني ألماً و أجبتُ بصوتٍ خافتٍ :
" متوفّاة "
حرّكتْ رغد رأسها من تحت اللحاف و راحتْ تنادي باكية :
" آه... أمي... أبي... عودا إليّ... لقد كسروا عظامي... 
هل تسمحان بهذا؟ أنا مدللتكما الغالية... كيف تتركاني هكذا...
لا استطيع النهوض... آه... يدي تؤلمني... ساعداني... أرجوكما...
لا تتركاني وحدي... من لي بعدكما... عودا إليّ... أرجوكما... عودا... "
الغرفة تشبعتْ ببخار الدموع المغلية التي لم تكد تنسكب على وجنتيّ حتى تبخّرتْ ... 
والتنفس أصبح صعبا داخل الغرفة المغمورة بالدموع...
طلبتُ بنفسي من الطبيب إعطاءها المنوّم الجديد في الحال... 
حتّى تنام و تكفّ عن النحيب الذي أفجع كلّ ذرّات جسمي... 
و قطّع نياط قلبي... و أثار حزن و شفقة حتّى الجدران و الأسقف...
و بعد أمره أعطتها الممرضة جرعة من المنوم 
الذي سرعان ما أرسل رغد في دقائق إلى عالم النوم...
و كم تمنيتُ لو أن جرعة أخرى قد حُقنتْ في أوردتي أنا أيضا...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قالت الممرضة :
" ها قد نامتْ "
ثمّ أعادتْ قياس ضغط دمها مجددا و طمأنتني إلى أنه تحسّن... 
كما أن الطبيب أعاد فحص نبضها و أخبرني بأنه على ما يرام...
بقي الاثنان ملازمين الغرفة إلى أن استقرّ وضع رغد تماما
ثم خرج الطبيب و ظلّتْ الممرّضة تسجّل ملاحظاتها في ملف رغد...
وجه رغد كان لا يزال مغمورا تحت اللحاف 
و خشيت أن يصعب تنفّسها فسحبته حتى بان وجهها كاملاً... و مخسوفاً
كان... كتلةً من البؤس و اليتم... يصيب الناظر إليه بالعمى و يشيب شعره...
و آثار واهية من الكدمات تلوّن شحوب وجنتيه الهزيلتين...
قالتْ الممرضة و هي ترى التوتر يجتاحني و أنا أتأمّل وجه الفتاة:
" تبدو محبطةً جدا... من المستحسن أن تأتي شقيقاتها أو المقرّبات لديها لتشجيعها.
الفتيات في مثل هذا السن مفرطات الإحساس 
و يتأثرن بسرعة حتى من أتفه الأمور فما بالكَ بإصابة بالغة..! "
أي شقيقات و أي قريبات ! أنتِ لا تدركين شيئاً...
ثم تابعتْ تكتب في الملف و أنا قابع إلى جوار رغد أتأمل كآبتها و أتألّم...
خاطبتني الممرضة :
" عفوا يا سيّد و لكنّي لاحظتُ شيئا... أريد التأكّد...
إذ يبدو أنّ هناك خطأ في معلومات الكمبيوتر... هل اسم والدكما هو شاكر أم ياسر ؟؟ "
التفتُ إليها و قلتُ :
" رغد ياسر جليل آل شاكر... و أنا وليد شاكر جليل آل شاكر "
نظرتْ إليّ الممرضة بتعجّب و علقتْ :
" لستما شقيقين؟!"
قلتُ :
" إنها ابنة عمّي، و ابنتي بالوصاية "
زاد العجب على تعبيراتها و أوشكتْ على قول شيء لكنها سكتت و اكتفت بهز رأسها.
أثناء نوم رغد...
أعدتُ استعراض شريط ما حصل منذ أفاقتْ قبل قليل إلى أن عادتْ للنوم محاولا تذكّر ما قالته
و استيعاب تصرّفاتها... و تذكّرتُ جملتها ( إنها السبب ) و التي أشارتْ بها إلى أروى...
تباً لكِ يا أروى...
كبرتْ الفكرة في رأسي و تلاعبتْ بها الشياطين و لم أعد بقادر على حملها... 
و أردتُ التحدّث مع أروى حالاً...
طمأنتُ قلبي قليلا على سلامة الصغيرة و تأكدتُ من نومها
ثم طلبتُ من الممرّضة أن تبقى ملازمةً معها لحين عودتي
و خرجتُ من الغرفة بحثاً عن أروى و الخالة فوجدتهما تجلسان على مقربةٍ...
وقفتْ الاثنتان بقلقٍ لدى رؤيتي...
أنظاري انصبّتْ على أروى و بدأتْ عيناي تتقدان احمرارا...
الخالة سألتْ :
" كيف هي الآن ؟ "
لم أجبها... إنما اتجهتُ مباشرة إلى أروى و قلتُ بحدة :
" ما الذي فعلتِه برغد ؟ "
التعجّب و الذعر ارتسما على وجه أروى... و لم تتحدّث...
يدي تحرّكتْ نحو ذراعها فأطبقتُ عليه بقسوة و كررتُ بحدّة أكبر :
" أجيبي ... ما الذي فعلتِه برغد ؟؟ "
الخالة تدخّلتْ قائلة :
" ماذا عساها تكون قد فعلتْ ؟ لقد وقعتا سويةً "
ضغطتُ بقوّة أكبر على ذراع أروى و صحتُ بوجهها :
" تكلّمي "
أروى حاولتْ التملّص من قبضتي عبثا... ثم استسلمتْ و قالتْ :
" كان حادثا... هل تظنّ أنني دفعتُ بها ؟ هل أنا مجنونة لأفعل ذلك؟؟ "
بخشونةٍ دفعتُ بأروى حتى صدمتها بالجدار الذي كانت تقف أمامه و قلتُ ثائراً :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

" بل أنا المجنون ... لأفعل أي شيء... انتقاماً لها... "
الخالة اقتربتْ منا و قالتْ :
" وليد ! ماذا دهاك ؟؟ الناس يمرون من حولنا "
أخفضتُ صوتي و أنا أضغط على كتفَي أروى الملصقتين بالجدار أكاد أسحقهما به :
" الفتاة بحالةٍ سيئةٍ... أسوأ من سيّئةٍ... 
إصابتها بالغةٌ و نفسيّتها منهارةٌ... تتصرّف بغرابة... و تقول أنّكِ السبب...
و تنفر منكِ بشدّة... لا تقولي أنّك لم تفعلي شيئاً... 
أخبريني ما الذي فعلتِه بها يا أروى تكلّمي ؟؟ "
" وليد ! "
صاحتْ أروى و حاولتْ التحرّر لكنني حشرتها بيني و بين الجدار و صحتُ :
" قلتُ لك ِ مراراً... لا تقتربي منها... إلاّ رغد يا أروى...إلاّ رغد...
أي شيءٍ في هذا الكون إلاّ رغد... أنا لا أقبل أن يصيب خدش ٌ أظافرها... 
و لا يكفيني فيها غير إزهاق الأرواح... و أقسم يا أروى... 
أقسم بالله العظيم... إن أصاب الفتاة شيءٌ... في عقلها أو جسمها... 
و كنتِ أنتِ السبب بشكلٍ أو بآخر... فسترين منّي شيئاً لم تريه في حياتك قط...
أقسم أنني سأعاقبكِ بأبشع طريقةٍ... 
و إن اضطررتُ لكسر عظامك كلّها و سحقها بيدي ّ هاتين "
و جذبتُ أروى قليلاً ثم ضربتها بالجدار بعنفٍ مرة أخرى...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
و بعد نحو الساعة اصطحبني إلى المنزل، و تركنا أمّي مع رغد... 
و التي كانت تغط في نومٍ عميقٍ بعد جرعةٍ من المخدّر...
وليد لم يتحدّث معي طوال الوقت... بل كان ذهنه شارداً لأبعد حدود... 
و فور وصولي للمنزل ذهبتُ إلى غرفتي مباشرة
و أخذتُ أبكي إلى أن تصدّع رأسي فأويتُ إلى الفراش...
عندما استيقظتُ لم أكن بحالة أفضل إلا قليلاً و قرّرتُ أن أخبر وليد بتفاصيل ما حصل البارحة... 
حتى تتضح له الحقيقة و يتوقـّف عن توجيه الاتهام الفظيع لي.
لم أكن قد نمتُ غير ساعةٍ أو نحو ذلك... 
و توقّعتُ أن أجد وليد مستلق ٍ على سريره في غرفته و لكنني لم أجد له أثراً في المنزل...
و استنتجتُ أنه عاد إلى المستشفى...
أنا لا أدري ما القصّة التي قصّتها رغد عليه للحادث 
بيد أنني لا استبعد أن تكون قد أوهمته بأنني دفعتُ بها عمداً من أعلى الدرج...
لكن.. و الله يشهد على قولي... كان ذلك حادثاً غير مقصودٍ إطلاقا... 
و لو كنتُ أتوقّع أن ينتهي بها الأمر إلى غرفة العمليات لما كنتُ اعترضتُ طريقها 
و لتركتها تحمل هاتف زوجي إليه و أنا أتفرّج...
(زوجي) كلمة لم أعرف معناها... كما لا أعرف حقيقة الوجه الآخر لوليد
فالنظرات و التهديدات و الطريقة الفظّة العنيفة التي عاملني بها هذا الصباح
تكشف لي جوانب مرعبة من وليد لم أكن لأتوقّعها أو لأصدّق وجودها فيه... 
و قد بدأتْ بالظهور الآن...
هذا الرجل قتل شخصاً عندما كان في قمّة الغضب... 
و مهما كان السبب فإن الخلاصة هي أن الغضب قد يصل بوليد إلى حد القتل !
اقشعرّ بدني من الفكرة البشعة فأزحتها بعيداً عن تفكيري هذه الساعة
و حاولتُ شغل نفسي بأشياء أخرى... كترتيب و تنظيم أثاث المنزل و ما إلى ذلك...
كنتُ قد رأيتُ فراش وليد مبعثراً حين دخلتُ غرفته بحثاً عنه... 
و الآن عدتُ إليها لأرتّب الفراش و أعيد تنظيم الغرفة... كالمعتاد
و أثناء ذلك، و فيما أنا أرفع إحدى الوسائد رأيتُ شيئاً غريباً !
كانت ورقة فوتوغرافية ممزّقـَة... و أجزاؤها موضوعة تحت الوسادة
بفضولٍ جمعتُ الأجزاء و شرعتُ بإعادة تركيبها إلى أن اكتملتْ الصورة الفوتوغرافية
فظهرتْ صورةٌ لطفلةٍ تبتسم و بيدها دفتر رسم للأطفال و أقلام تلوين...
و من التاريخ اتّضح لي أنها التُقِطتْ قبل نحو 13 عاماً...
الأمر أثار فضولي الشديد و تعجّبي... 
لـِمَ يضعُ وليد صورة قديمة و ممزّقة لطفلةٍ ما تحت وسادته ؟؟
لكن لحظة !
دقّقتُ النظر إلى ملامح تلك الطفلة... 
و إذا لم تكن استنتاجاتي خاطئةً فأعتقد أنني عرفتُ من تكون.... !
دعوني وحدي رجاء ً !
أنا في حالة ذهول ... و لا أريد قول المزيد !

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
ظلّتْ رغد نائمة لثلاث ساعات أخرى بعد المنوّم و أنا و الخالة إلى جانبها...
كنتُ أراقب أي تغيّر يطرأ عليها...
الصغيرة كانت تهذي أثناء نومها و ذكرتْ أمّي أكثر من مرّة... 
و كانتْ في كل مرّة... تطعن قلبي دون أن تدرك...
تركناها تنام دون أي محاولةٍ لإيقاظها...
إذ كنتُ في خشيةٍ من أن تداهما الحالة العصبية الجنونية تلك مرّة أخرى...
و عندما فتحتْ عينيها تلقائيا ً تسارعتْ نبضات قلبي قلقاً…
و تشدّقت بها عيناي مستشفـّتيـْن حالتها… بدتْ هادئة و مستسلمة... 
نظرتْ من حولها و لم تُظهر أية ردّة فعل … كانت متقبّلة لوجودنا أنا و الخالة إلى جوارها... 
تركناها بصمتٍ في انتظار أي كلمةٍ أو حركة ٍ أو إشارة ٍ منها
و لمّا لم يصدر عنها شيءٌ، و للهفتي في الاطمئنان عليها، تجرّأتُ و سألتها بتردد:
" صحوة حميدة صغيرتي... هل أنتِ بخير؟ "
هربتْ رغد من نظراتي و رأيتُ فمها يتقوّس للأسفل... 
لكنها تمالكتْ نفسها و لم تبكِ...
هنا حضر الطبيب المشرف على رعايتها...
لتفقدها و قد تجاوبتْ مع أوامره و أخبرته أنها لم تعد تشعر بالألم.
تحدث إليها مشجعا و طمأنها إلى أنها تحسّنتْ كثيرا 
و حاول حثـّها على تناول الطعام، لكنها بطبيعة الحال رفضتْه.
على الأقل أنا مطمئنٌ أكثر الآن إلى أنها لم تُجنّ، و أن حالتها النفسية الفظيعة تلك قد زالتْ... 
و أن ضغط دمها مستقر و الحمد لله...
بعد خروج الطبيب التفتُّ إليها مجدداً و سألتها :
" صغيرتي... أخبريني ... هل تشعرين بتحسّن؟ "
كنتُ متلهفاً جدا لسماع أي كلمةٍ مطمئنةٍ منها هي... 
فأنا لا يهمّني فقط أن يكون وضعها الصحي مستقراً... 
بل أريد أن تشعر هي بأنها بخير و تخبرني بذلك...
حرّكتْ رغد يدها اليسرى نحوي فأسرعتُ بضمها بين أصابعي مؤازرة ً... و قلتُ :
" أنتِ بخير... ألستِ كذلك؟ ..."
كانت تنظر إليّ و لكنها لم تجب.. بدتْ غارقة في بئر من الحزن... 
رققتُ لحالها و قلتُ مشجعا:
" كلّميني يا رغد أرجوكِ... قولي لي أنكِ بخير...؟؟
أنا أحتاج لأن أسمع منكِ... "
نطقتْ رغد أخيرا :
" وليد "
شددتُ على يدها و قلتُ بلهفة :
" نعم صغيرتي... هنا إلى جانبك... أكاد أموتُ قلقا عليكِ... أرجوكِ... 
أخبريني أنكِ بخير... طمئنيني عليكِ 
و لو بكلمةٍ واحدةٍ... قولي لي أنّك بخير و أفضل الآن... هل أنتِ كذلك؟؟ "
قالت رغد أخيرا... و هي تقرأ التوسل الشديد في عينيّ :
" الحمد لله "
كررتُ بامتنان :
" الحمدُ لله... الحمدُ لله "
و عقّبتْ الخالة :
" الحمد لله "
حرّكتْ رغد يدها اليسرى نحو رجلها المصابة 
و بأطراف أصابعها ضربتْ فوق الجبيرة... ثم سألتْ :
" كم ستظلّ هذه ؟ "
كان الطبيب قد أخبرني مسبقا بأنها ستظلّ بالجبيرة بضعة أسابيع...
و خشيتُ أن أذكر ذلك فتصاب الفتاة بإحباطٍ هي في غنىً تام عنه... فقلتُ :
" ليس كثيراً كما أكّد الطبيب... كما أنك ِ ستغادرين المستشفى إن شاء الله خلال أيام"
و الجملة طمأنتها قليلا... فصمتتْ ثم عادتْ تسأل :
" و الجامعة ؟ "
قلتُ :
" سأتّصل بهم و أخبرهم عن أمركِ "
قالت ْ و هي تستدير نحو الخالة ليندا :
" و السفر ؟؟ "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

--------
فأجابتْ الخالة :
" نؤجّله إلى أن تتحسّن صحّتك و تستعيدين عافيتك إن شاء الله "
فأخذتْ رغد تطيل النظر نحو يدها رجلها المصابتين…
و تزفر التنهيدة خلف الأخرى بمرارة…
مددتُ يدي مرّة أخرى و أخذتُ أمسح على جبيرة يدها المصابة مواسياً و أنا أقول:
" اطمئنّي صغيرتي… بلاءٌ و سينفرج بإذن الله… ستتعافين بسرعةٍ بحوله تعالى "
قالتْ و كأن في ذهنها هاجس ٌ تريد أن تستوثق منه :
" هل سأستطيع المشي؟ "
قلتُ بسرعة:
" طبعا رغد… إصابتكِ ليستْ لهذه الدرجة "
فقالتْ متشكّكة :
" ألستَ تقول هذا لتهدئتي فقط ؟ لا تخف ِ عنّي شيئا "
أجبتُ مؤكداً :
" أبدا يا رغد.. أقسم لك أن هذا ما قاله الطبيب… هل كذبتُ عليكِ من قبل ؟؟ "
و ليتني لم أسأل هذا السؤال… لأنها نظرتْ إليّ نظرةً قويّةً ثم قالتْ :
" أنت أدرى "
ابتلعتُ نظرتها و جملتها… و قد حضر بذهني كيف كانتْ في العام الماضي تنعتني بالكذاب
لأنني أخلفتُ بوعدي لها بألاّ أسافر دون علمها و سافرتُ مضطرا…
الخالة ليندا قالتْ مؤيدة :
" أكّد الطبيب ذلك على مسمعٍ منّي أنا أيضاً. ستشفين تماماً بمشيئة الله…
تحلّي بالصبر و قوّي أملكِ بنيّتي "
و سرتْ بعض الطمأنينة في قلب الصغيرة و إن بدا على وجهها شيء من القلق و هي تقول :
" الحمد لله... المهم أن أعود و أمشي طبيعياً... و أرسم من جديد "
و فهمتُ أن جلّ خوف رغد هو من أن تصاب بإعاقة لا قدّر الله في رجلها أو يدها... 
و صرفتُ الوقت في طمأنتها و تشجيعها و رفع معنوياتها....
قضيتُ النهار بكامله مع رغد... ما بين قراءة القرآن و الاستماع لتلاوته عبر التلفاز... 
و مراقبة و دعم رغد بين الحين و الآخر...
و اطمأننتُ و لله الحمد إلى زوال حالة الهذيان الغريبة التي انتابتها صباحاً
و رغم الإرهاق الذي سيطر عليّ قاومتُ و تابعتُ إظهار صمودي و تماسكي و تأقلمي مع الوضع... 
من أجلها هي... 
من أجل أن تصمد و تتشجع و تستمد القوة منّي...
و إن كان داخلي في الحقيقة منهاراً بشدّة...
في وقت الزيارة حضر صديقي سيف و أحضر زوجته لزيارة رغد 
و وجدتها فرصةً جيّدة لتجد رغد من يواسيها قليلاً ...
و لكي استمدّ بدوري بعض الدعم من صديقي الحميم و لأشكره و اعتذر إليه
و إن كنتُ أعلم أنّ سيف لم يكن لينتظرهما... 
بقي سيف و زوجته معنا لدقائق معدودةٍ و قبيل مغادرتهما 
سألتُ سيف أن يصطحب خالتي من جديد إلى المنزل 
على أن يعود بها ليلا مع بعض حاجيات رغد...
"و ماذا عنك يا رجل ؟ ألا تريد قسطاً من الراحة ؟؟ "
سألني سيف و نحن نقف في الممر بجوار غرفة رغد و أنا #####ٌ على الجدار أنشد دعمه... 
و هو أمامي يرى آثار الإرهاق مستنجدةً على وجهي و جسدي...
أجبتُ :
" عندما تعود بالخالة ليلاً سأذهب للنوم... 
طلبتُ منها أن تبقى مرافِقةً لرغد طوال الليل... و أبقى أنا طوال النهار "
سألني سيف :
" و ماذا عن زوجتك ؟ "
تنهّدتُ بمرارة ثم قلتُ :
" آه... اسكتْ يا سيف و لا تأتِ بذكرها داخل المستشفى... 
لا تريد رؤيتها و لا حتّى سماع اسمها... آه لو تعرف ما الذي حصل لها صباحاً... 
جُنّ جنونها حين رأتها.... تنفر منها بشكلٍ مفزعٍ يا سيف... 
يبدو أنها من تسبّب في الحادث... بشكلٍ أو بآخر... و لو لم أتمالك نفسي اليوم لكنتُ ... "
و صمتُ... إذ لم أشأ أن أعبّر عن مشاعر الغضب المجنونة أمام سيف...
لكنني أعرف بأنه يدرك كل شيء...
قلتُ :

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

--------
" ما كدتُ أصدّق أنها هدأتْ أخيراً...
و لازلتُ متخوفاً من أنها قد تنهار في أيةِ لحظةٍ و لستُ مطمئناً لتركها وحدها مع الخالة... 
لكن... إنها مستشفى و لها قوانينها و أنظمتها و بقائي هنا طوال الوقت أمر غير لائق "
بعد صمت ٍ قصير سألني :
" كيف وقعتْ ؟ "
أجبتُ :
" لا أعرف يا سيف. تشاجرتْ مع أروى... هما و منذ أيام متخاصمتان...
تشاجرتا معا و كانتا تقفان على درجات السلّم... و وقعتا سويةً... لكنّ الإصابة اختارتْ رغد "
و تنفستُ عميقاً ثم قلتُ :
" لم يحدث أن تعاركتا بالأيدي و لكن... يبدو أن هذا ما حصل على السلّم... 
فوقعتا... و أصيبتْ رغد "
تنهدتُ و واصلتُ :
" أنا خائفٌ عليها يا سيف... 
خائفٌ أن يسبّب الجرح مشكلةً مزمنة في رِجـْـل الفتاة... أو يدها"
قال سيف مباشرة:
" لا قدّر الله... تفاءل بالخير يا رجل "
تنهدتُ مجددا و قلتُ :
" الأمر بالنسبة لي... قضاء أحمد الله على لطفه فيه... 
و الطبيب طمأننا جداً... لكن... يظلّ خوفي الأساسي على الفتاة و نفسيتها... 
إنها صغيرةً و ضعيفةً جدا... لن تحتمل شيئاً كهذا... 
بل إنّ مجرّد تفكيرها في احتمال وقوعه يرسلها إلى الجحيم...
الصغيرة قد لاقتْ من البلاء الكثير حتى اليوم... منذ الطفولة يا سيف و هي تعاني...
اليتم... و عمّار القذر... و فقد والديّ... و الحرب... 
و التشرّد و الغربة و الوحدة... كل هذا... على قلب فتاة صغيرةٍ بريئةٍ هشّةٍ...
قل لي يا سيف من يحتمل ذلك؟؟ و بعد هذا كسرٌ و جبرٌ و عكّاز... 
و إعاقة... إن عقل فتاتي يكاد يزول يا سيف... بل إنه قد بدأ يزول فعلاً "
وقبضتُ يدي بشدة و في ألم مرير...
سيف أمسك بقبضتي مشجعاً و حين شعرتُ بدعمه أطلقت ُ العنان لصدري أكثر ليبوح بمخاوفه...
" أنا السبب الحقيقي في هذه الحادثة ! كنتُ أعرف أن التوتّر بينهما وصل حد الخطر...
بل تجاوزه بكثير... كان يجب أن أبعدهما عن بعض منذ زمن...
ليتني فعلتُ ذلك قبل فوات الأوان... تركتُ الأمر يصل إلى حد الكسر !
أوه يا إلهي ! أنا السبب... كيف أقابل ربّي؟؟ بأي وجه سألقى أبي و عمّي؟ و أمّي؟؟ 
ماذا سأقول لهم ؟؟ لقد أودعتموها أمانةً عظمى في عنقي و أنا... 
ببساطةٍ تركتها تتكسّـر ! "
و ضربتُ رأسي بالجدار الذي كان خلفي غضباً من نفسي...
و تمنيتُ لو أنه تحطّم...
أو أن عظامي هي التي انكسرتْ و لا مسّ الصغيرة خدش ٌ واحد...
سيف شدّ على يدي أكثر و نطق ببعض الكلمات المواسية... 
التي ما كان أحوجني إليها آنذاك...
بعد ذلك سألني :
" هل... عرف أقاربها بالأمر ؟ "
فتحتُ قبضتي بسرعة و كأنني تذكّرتُهم الآن فقط... فقلتُ و أنا أهزّ رأسي :
" كلا ! لن أخبرهم ! إنهم سيتهمونني بالتقصير في رعايتها...
كانوا سيحرقونني بنظراتهم عندما أخذتها آخر مرّة من بيتهم... "
و تذكرتُ الطريقة التي كانتْ أم حسام تخاطبني بها في آخر لقاء...
و كيف قالتْ لي: (الله الله في اليتيمة) 
و كأنها كانتْ تشكُ في أنني سآتي بها يوماً ما مكسورة العظام...!
و الأيام سترينا مدى صدق مخاوفي...
قال سيف:
" لا تحمّل نفسك الذنب يا وليد...
فلنحمد الله على لطفه و ندعوه أن يعجّل الشفاء للمصابة 
و يجعل من وراء هذه الحادثة خيراً "
ابتسمتُ بامتنان ثم عانقتُ صديقي مستمداً منه بعض الطاقة و الشجاعة...
بعدها قال :
" بلّغها تحياتي و أمنياتي بالشفاء العاجل...
و إذا احتجتم لأي شيء أو أي مساعدة منّي أو من أم فادي فلا تترددوا رجاء ً "
الساعة الثامنة مساء... انتهى وقتُ الزيارة... 
و أتت ْ إحدى موظفات المستشفى لتنبيهنا لذلك... 
و أنا واقفٌ إلى جوار رغد... و الخالة قد وصلتْ قبل قليل، و سيف قد غادر.

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

--------
نظرتُ إلى رغد نظرة متردّدة ثم قلتُ :
" ستبقى الخالة برفقتكِ... اعتمدي عليها في أي شيء تريدينه 
و إذا احتجتما لي اتصلا في الحال "
ظهر الاهتمام على قسمات وجه رغد و قالتْ :
" إلى أين ستذهب ؟ "
أجبتُ بلطف :
" إلى البيت... إذ أنه لا يمكنني البقاء أكثر "
و هنا رأينا رغد تستوي جالسة... و تقول معترضة و وجهها يصفر ّ قلقاً :
" هل ستتركني وحدي ؟ "
تبادلتُ و الخالة النظرات ثمّ قلتُ :
" لا ... ستبقى خالتي معك "
و إذا برغد تهتف :
" أخرجني من هنا "
وضعها ينذر بأنها على وشك الثوران... لم استطع قول شيء فقالتْ الخالة :
" يهديك الله يا بنيّتي كيف يُخرجكِ هكذا ؟ "
لكنّ رغد لم تكن تمزح... بل أبعدتْ اللحاف و أرادتْ النهوض فأسرعتُ باعتراضها و أنا أقول:
" أوه كلا... أرجوكِ لا تتحرّكي "
فصاحتْ مرتاعة:
" كيف تذهب و تتركني؟ ألا ترى ما أنا فيه يا وليد؟ ألا ترى هذا ؟؟ "
قلتُ بهلع:
" حسناً حسناً ... سوف لن أذهب لكن أرجوك لا تنفعلي مجدداً... ابقـَي مكانك "
و أنا أعيد إسنادها إلى الوسادة... 
و أتنهد ثم أمسح زخات العرق التي نبتتْ على جبيني 
و أضغط على صدغي لأخفـّف الصداع الذي تفاقم لحظتها...
ثمّ أجلس على طرف السرير باستسلام...
لابد أن التوتر و الضيق كانا فاضحين جداً على وجهي... 
للدرجة التي صعقتني رغد عندها بقول :
" ماذا ؟ هل ضقتَ ذرعاً بي ؟ إذن ارم ِ بي من هذه النافذة و أرح نفسك "
لا ! ليس من جديد... توقــّـفي عن جنونك يا رغد أرجوكِ كفى... كفى...
زحفتُ نحوها و قلتُ بألم و ما بي من بقايا طاقة تحتمل المزيد:
" ما الذي تقولينه يا رغد؟؟ أرجوك هذا يكفي "
قالتْ صارخةً :
" ألا ترى حالتي هذه؟؟ كيف تفكّر في الذهاب و تركي؟ ألا تشعر بما أنا فيه ؟ "
إنّكِ أنتِ من لا يشعر بما أنا فيه يا رغد...
قلتُ :
" لا لم أفكّر في ترككِ 
و لكن نظام المستشفى لا يسمح ببقاء رجل برفقةِ مريضة في قسم السيدات.
حتّى لو كان أباها. لذلك طلبتُ من الخالة مرافقتك"
لكن رغد لم يعجبها هذا و أصرّتْ على أن أبقى معها تلك الليلة
و لم تكن حالتها تسمح بأن أتجاهل إصرارها...
و رغم الحرج الشديد الذي واجهته 
و أنا أطلب من المسؤولين السماح لي بالبقاء هذه الليلة مع المريضة
و المرافقة... تعاطفا ً مع حالتها النفسية
رضختُ لرغبة رغد و تكبّلتُ العناء و قضيتُ الليلة الثانية ساهراً إلى جوار صغيرتي...
تاركاً أروى تبات وحيدة في المنزل الكبير...
لم تكن ليلتي ليلة ً و لم يكن حالي حالاً... 
لا أنا و لا صغيرتي عرفنا للراحة طعماً... 
كنتُ أجلس على مقعد تحجبه عن سريرها الستارة... 
و لكنّي كنتُ أسمع كل حركاتها و تقلباتها و تأوّهاتها طوال الليل...
كانتْ نوبات الألم تكرّ و تفرّ على عظام الصغيرة المكسورة و أنسجتها الممزقة... 
و الممرضة تأتي بين فترة وأخرى لإعطائها المسكّن...
في صباح اليوم التالي سمحتْ لي رغد بالخروج على أن أعود عصرا ...
و ما كادتْ تفعل.
كان الإرهاق قد أخذ منّي ما أخذ و لم أكن قد نمتُ البارحة أبدا... 
غير غفوة قصيرة تملكتني بعد شروق الشمس.
و يبدو أن الخالة قد نجحتْ في إقناعها بتركي أذهب أثناء غفوتي القصيرة أول الصباح.
وقفتُ قرب رغد أسألها عن أي شيء أخير تريده قبل مغادرتي...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

--------
" سآوي إلى فراشي مباشرةً ... و سأترك هاتفي عند وسادتي... 
اتصلا إن احتجتما أي شيء في أي وقت و بدون تردد"
قلتُ و أنا أنقل بصري بين رغد و الخالة... رغد أومأتْ موافِقة، و الخالة قالتْ مطمئِنة:
" لا تقلق يا بني. سنتصل عند الضرورة. اذهب و نم مطمئنا مسترخيا "
التفتُ إلى رغد و أطلتُ النظر... 
لم يكن قلبي بقادر على المغادرة لكن و لم أثق في موافقتها هذه...
لكنّي كنت في غاية الإرهاق و بحاجة ماسة للنوم...
مددتُ يدي إليها و ربتُ على يدها و قلت ُ بصوت هادئ و حنون :
" حسنا صغيرتي... أتركك ِ في رعاية الله...
ابقي هادئة رجاءً ... سوف لن أطيل الغياب "
الصغيرة شدّتْ على يدي و حملقتْ بي 
و ربما كان لسان حالها يقول (لا تذهب) 
لكنها أجبرتْ فمها على التقوس في شبه ابتسامة مترددة...
و ما كان منّي إلا أن شددتُ على يدها و قلتُ أخيرا بأحن صوت:
" أراكِ على خير و عافية... يا صغيرتي "
و هكذا تركتها أخيرا و عدتُ إلى البيت مثقلا بالتعب و الهموم...
في المنزل سرتُ ببطءٍ شديد حتى بلغتُ أسفل الدرج... 
و تذكرتُ صراخ رغد ليلة الحادثة فقرصني الألم في قلبي... 
صعدتُه خطوةً خطوة... و أنا مستمر في إنعاش صدى صرخاتها...
و انعكاس صورة وجهها المتألم...
و قادتني قدماي بشعور أو بغير شعور... ليس إلى غرفتي... بل إلى غرفتها...
دخلتُ الغرفة متجاوزاً كل اعتبار... 
و أخذتُ أحلّق بأنظاري في أرجائها... و أعانق بيدي جدرانها...
على الجدار الكائن خلف سرير رغد... كانتْ الورقة القديمة...
للصورة التي رسمتها رغد لي... بشاربي الطويل... 
لا تزال تقف و منذ سنين... بكل بشموخ...
لم تحتمل عيناي رؤيتها... وسرعان ما خرّتْ دموعي صريعة الأسى...
جلستُ على حافة السرير... و مسّدتُ على الوسادة كما لو كانت هي صغيرتي... 
بكل عطف و حنان... فإذا بي أشعر بحبيبات رمل تعلق بكفي... 
و ألقي عليها نظرة فإذا بها ذرات السكر...
جذبتها إليّ و ضممتها إلى صدري... 
و هو أمر لم استطع أن أقدّمه لفتاتي المرعوبة... عوضا عن وسادتها... 
و كلّما تذكّرتُ كيف كانت مرحة و سعيدة جدا و نحنُ في النزهة أوّل الليل... 
ثم كيف صارتْ كومة من البؤس و الألم و الصراخ... 
ملقاة على السرير الأبيض التعيس آخره... عصرتها أكثر بين ذراعي...
انتابني شعور بنيران تحرق معدتي... و كأنها تنعصر قهراً مع الوسادة و تأوهتُ بألم...
" آه يا رغد... "
رفعتُ يدي من على الوسادة إلى السماء و زفرتُ الآهة مصحوبة باستغاثة يا رب...
" يا رب... يا رب... أنت تعرف أنني لا أعزّ شيئا في هذه الدنيا مثل رغد... يا رب...
أنا أتحمّل أيّ بلا ٍ ... إلا فيها... أتوسّل إليك يا رب... 
ألطـُف بحالي و حالها... أتوسّل إليك... اشفِها و أخرجها سالمةً...
و أعدها كما كانتً... يا رب... خـُذ من صحّـتي و أعطِها... 
و خـُذ من عمري و هبها... خـُذ منّي أي شيء... كل شيء... و احفظها لي سالمة... 
هي فقط... أنا لا أتحمّل أن يصيبها أيّ شيء... يا رب... أيّ شيء.... 
إلاّ رغد يا رب... أرجوك... لا تفجعني فيها... أنا أختنق يا رب... إلهي... أرجوك...
اجعل لي من لطفكِ فرجاً عاجلاً... عاجلاً يا رب... عاجلاً يا رب... يا رب... "
و لو بقيتُ ها هنا لزهقتْ روحي من فرط المرارة ...
غادرتُ غرفة رغد و أنا شاعرٌ بها تملأ رئتي...
أزفرها و أستنشقها مع كل أنفاسي و أناتي...
ذهبتُ إلى غرفتي و قضيتُ زمنا أناجي الله و أدعوه و أصلّي له... 
حتى سكنتْ نفسي و اطمأنّ قلبي و ارتاح بالي... 
و فوّضتُ أمري إلى الله اللطيف الرحيم...
أخيرا ... رميتُ برأسي المثقل على الوسادة... 
و نشرتُ أطرافي على فراشي بعشوائية... أخيرا سأستسلم للنوم...
أغمضتُ عينيّ بسلام... فإذا بي أتخيّل رغد من جديد... 
فتحتهما فرأيتها أمامي... لففتُ رأسي ذات اليمين ثم ذات الشمال... 
وكانت هي هناك... في كل مكان...
رفعتُ وسادتي و وضعتها على وجهي لأحول دون صورة رغد التي لم ترحم بحالتي تلك الساعة...
أرجوك ِ كفى! لماذا عدت ِ؟ دعيني أنام و لو لساعة! أرجوكِ يا رغد... رأفة ً بي...
لكنني رأيتها تحت الوسادة 
و لو قلبتُ وجهي على السرير لرأيتها فوقه أيضا تحاصرني كالهواء من كل الجهات
فجأة... تذكرتُ شيئا... لم يكن ينقصني تذكّره في تلك الساعة التعيسة...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

رفعتُ الوسادة عن رأسي و جلستُ و بحثتُ بعيني تحت موضعها...
قلبتُ بقية الوسائد... أزحتُ البطانية و فتـّشتُ هنا و هناك و لم أعثر على رغد !
" ربّاه ! أين اختفيت ِ فجأة ؟؟ "
ذهبتُ فورا إلى محفظتي و شرّحتها تشريحا دون جدوى !
فتشتُ أسفل السرير... و المنضدتين الجانبيتين و الأدراج... 
و كل مكان لم أكن لأترك فيه (رغد) ... 
ورغم أنها كانت موجودة في كلّ مكان، لم أجدها في أي مكان!
" أروى ! لابد أنها هي ! "
استنتجتُ فجأة...
فخرجتُ من غرفتي و توجهتُ إلى غرفة أروى... 
و التي لم أكن قد رأيتها مذ تشاحنتُ معها صباحاً و نحن في المستشفى...
لم أتردّد غير برهةٍ واحدةٍ بعدها طرقتُ الباب و ناديتُ :
" أروى... هل أنتِ نائمة ؟؟ "
الوقت كان مبكراً و خشيتُ أن تكون نائمةً
لكنني أعلم أنّ من عادتها النهوض باكراً كل صباح... 
أعدتُ الطرق فرأيتُ الباب يُـفتح بعد ثوان و تطلّ منه أروى بوجه قلِق.
اللحظة الأولى مرّتْ صامتة ساكنة حتى عن الأنفاس... و باردة كليلة شتاء...
" هل... كنتِ نائمة ؟ "
سألتها بعد ذلك البرود فأجابتْ :
" نعم..."
و سألتْ بقلق :
" ماذا هناك؟؟ "
رددتُ :
" آسف لأنني أيقظتكِ "
قالتْ :
" كنتُ سأصحو قريبا على أية حال... لكن ماذا هناك ؟ متى عدتما؟ "
قاصدة إياي و الخالة، قلتُ :
" خالتي ظلّتْ مع رغد"
و كأنّ ذكر (رغد) أثار في وجه أروى بعض التعبيرات المنزعجة... 
و سرعان ما نقلتْ بصرها بعيدا عنّي...
قلتُ :
" كنتُ سأسألك ِ سؤالا "
التفتتْ إليّ و قالتْ مباشرة :
" و أنا أيضا أود أن نتحدّث يا وليد... "
و هي تفتح الباب أكثر... فرددتُ :
" كلا ليس هذا وقته. أنا متعب جدا و لا يحتمل رأسي أي شيء... و لا شيء "
و كأن إجابتي أصابتها بإحباطٍ مما بدا على وجهها...
تابعتُ :
" فقط أخبريني... ألستِ من قام بترتيب غرفة نومي؟ "
و كانتْ عادتها أن تفعل ذلك. لم تجب أروى مباشرة... بل أخذتْ لحظة تفكّر... ثم قالتْ :
" بلى "
قلتُ :
" و... هل رأيتِ شيئا قرب وسائد سريري؟ أعني... 
هل أخذتِ شيئا من هناك ؟ "
ربما لمعتْ عينا أروى بشكل لم أفهمه... 
رمقتني بنظرة حادّة لا تتناسب و برودة اللحظة... ثم قالتْ :
" شيء مثل ماذا ؟؟ "
و فهمتُ من ذلك أنها رأتْ الصورة الممزقة... فعضضتُ على أسناني ثم قلتُ :
" أين وضعتِها ؟ "
أروى رفعتْ حاجبيها و قالت ْ :
" القصاصات الممزقة ؟"

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

تشبثتْ عيناي بعينيها أكثر، إجابة على السؤال.. فتابعتْ هي :
" لقد... ألقيتُ بها في سلّة المهملات "
ماذا تقولين ؟؟ لم أسمع جيدا ؟؟ سلّة ماذا ؟؟
قلتُ بدهشة ممزوجة بعدم التصديق :
" ماذا؟؟ رميت ِ بها ؟؟ "
لم تعقـّبْ أروى... 
فكرّرتُ و قد اشتدّ صوتي و بدأتْ ألهبة النار تتراقص في عيني :
" تقولين رميت ِ بها ؟؟ "
و من البرود الذي صافحني به وجهها اشتعلتْ النيران في رأسي كليا...
" أروى !! رميتِ بها ؟؟ بهذه البساطة؟؟
و من أعطاك الحق بهذا التصرف؟ أوه... أروى ويحك !! 
في المرة السابقة رميتِ بالصندوق و الآن بالصورة.... 
كيف تسمحين لنفسك ِ بهذا؟؟ "
و لم يتجاوز ردّ أروى حدّ النظرات الصامتة !
" أخبريني في أي سلّة رميتِ بها ؟ "
دارتْ عين أروى قليلا و كأنّها تحاول التذكّر ثم قالتْ:
" أظن ... أن الخادمة قد أخرجتْ جميع أكياس المهملات إلى سلــّـة الشارع"
حينها لم أتمالك نفسي!
صرختُ بوجه أروى بعنف... و أحرقته بنار الغضب ...
أطبقتُ على ذراعيها و هززتـُها بقوّة
و ركلتُ الباب ركلة عنيفة أوشكتْ على كسر عظام قدمي الحافية...
" ما الذي فعلتِه يا أروى ؟؟ لا تدركين ما فعلتِه ... كيف ستعيدينها الآن ؟؟ 
تباً لك ِ! ألا يكفي كل ما أحدثتِه لحد الآن؟ 
لن يتـّسع عمري لتصفية حساباتي معك... 
و الآن اذهبي و استخرجيها لي و لو من قعر الجحيم ! "
رأيتُ نهرين من الدموع يتفجران فجأة من عيني أروى و يسيلان على وجنتيها...
و رأيتُ الاشتعال في وجهها إثر صفـْعِ صراخي القوي...
كنتُ غاضبا جدا...
ألم يكفها ما فعلتْ بالصغيرة ؟
و أيضا تحرمني من البقايا الممزّقة من ذكراها التي لم تفارقني لحظةً واحدة...منذ سنين ؟؟
صرختُ بخشونةٍ بالغةٍ :
" لا أريد دموعاً... أريد الصورة الآن و بأيّ طريقة... هيّا تحرّكي... في الحال... 
قبل أن تمزقكِ شياطين غضبي إربا... أتسمعين؟؟ "
و أفلتها من بين يدي بدفعةٍ قاسيةٍ...
أروى استندتْ إلى الجدار... ثم مسحتْ دموعها... ثم سارتْ ببطء نحو الداخل... 
ثم عادتْ إليّ تحمل شيئا في يدها و مدّته نحوي...
و سرعان ما اكتشفتُ أنها قصاصات صورة رغد الممزقة...
تجمّدتُ فجأة و لم أقو َ على الحراك... و تحوّلتْ نيراني إلى كتل ٍ من الجليد... 
رفعتُ بصري إلى عينيها فرأيتهما حمراوين و المزيد من الدموع تتجمع فيهما... 
و منهما تنبعثُ نظرات تعيسة...
" خـُـذ "
تكلــّمتْ بصوت ٍ هزيلٍ ضعيفٍ... و هي تحرّك يدها ...
تحرّكتْ يدي بلهفةٍ و تناولتْ القصاصات من يدها... 
و أخذتْ عيني تتفحّصها بشوقٍ و تتأكد من اكتمالها... 
ثمّ انتقلتْ أنظاري من القصاصات إلى أروى...
شعرتُ بالانهيار... و حرتُ في أمري...
و أخيرا... قلتُ بصوت ٍ تحطـّم فجأة و تحوّل من الصراخ الناري إلى الهمس البارد:
" لكن... إه... لماذا ادّعيت ِ أنك رميت ِ بها ؟ "
أروى ردّتْ وسط بحر الدموع :
" كنتُ... أريد اختبار ردّة فعلكَ... لأتأكّد "
و عصرتْ الدمع المتجمّع في عينيها بمرارة... ثم تابعتْ :
" و أنا الآن... متأكّدة... من كلّ شيء "
و أضافت ْ أخيرا :
" ستمزقني... حتّى من أجل... صورتها ! "

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

و بسرعة استدارتْ و هرولتْ نحو سريرها 
و أخفتْ وجهها بين الوسائد و بكتْ بانفعال...
واقفٌ كعمود الإنارة المحروق... لا يملك قدماً تخطو للأمام و لا للخلف... 
و مهما ثار يبقى منطفئا عاجزاً عن إنارة المنبت الذي يرتكز عليه... 
و رؤية أين يقف... تسمّرتُ أنا بين الذهول و الفزع... و بين الإدراك و الغفلة...
و التصديق و الرفض... أنظر إلى أروى و أسمع دوي كلماتها الأخيرة يزلزل جمجمتي... 
دون أن يكون لي من القوّة أو الجرأة ما يكفي لفعل أي شيء !
أخيرا تمكّن لساني من النطق ...
" أروى ... "
لم ترد عليّ، ربما كان صوتي جدا ممزقاً... لممتُ شيئا منه و ناديتها ثانية :
" أروى ... "
و هذه المرّة ردّتْ فجاء صوتها مكتوماً عبر الوسائد :
" اتركني وحدي "
و على هذا... عدتُ أدراجي إلى غرفتي أحمل أشلاء صورة محبوبتي الصغيرة بين أصابعي... 
و أضمّها إلى صدري...
و مرة أخرى هويتُ برأسي المشحون بشتّى الأفكار على الوسادة... 
و لكنني لم أرَ إلا سواداً أودى بوعيي إلى قعر الغياب....
-------------------------
نهايه الحلقه الـ42
لا تعليق بخصوص الـ43

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكور اخوي 
الله يعطيك العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## Taka

اللــه يعطــيكـ العافيــه اخــوي...

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي 
بارك الله فيك وحشرك مع من تحب
تـ ح ـياتي

----------


## اوشين

بجد الاحداث روعه

----------


## اوشين

فين الباقى 
ياريت تكمل بسرعة

----------


## الاميرات

*قصة حلوة وايد بس نسينا الاحداث من كثر التاخير بليييييييييييييييييييز كمل القصة*

----------


## اوشين

ياريت تكمل القصه

----------


## babyb

*                     وين التكملة أختي ترانا ننتظر علي نار*

*                   لاتتاخري بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز*

----------


## حكاية حب

وااو 
إني قريت القصه في منتدى ثااني بس القهر هم الكااتبه قاالو انهاا وقفت لهذا الحد 
ليه الله العاالم

----------


## اوشين

انا كمان سمعت الكلام ده

----------


## حكاية حب

مرحباآ
لأن مااقدر أرسل رسااله شخصيه فاأخ سااقي العطااشاا 
عندي تكملة الرواايه قصة أنـــــــــــــت لـــــــــــــــي اذا تإذن اكملهاا بكملهاا

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

اخيرا وصلت الحلقه 43

شكرا على المتابعه

الحلقه الثالثة والاربعون

مـــــن حبيبتك؟؟
الساعه الثالثه إلا عشر دقائق عصراً أفقت من النوم مفزوعا على صوت رنين هاتفي.

تناولت الهاتف بسرعه وأنا استرجع وعيي فجأه واتذكر رغد وما ألم بها
أجبت بقلق:
نعم هذا أنا".
وسمعت صوت رغد يحدثني من الطرف الآخر:
مرحبا وليد. هل كنت نائما؟"
قلت:
نعم رغد هل انت بخير؟
قالت:
"أجل. اتصلت مرتين ولم ترد! كنت أريد أن أطلب منك جلب بعض حاجياتي معك.
متى ستأتي؟""
ألقيت نظرة على ساعة الحائط ثم قلت:
"بعد ساعة من الآن. لقد استغرقت في النوم ولم أحس بشي. أنا أسف. ماذا أجلب معي؟"
وذكرت لي عدة أشياء تلزمها... وإن كان (الحذاء) من بينها!
لم ألتق بأروى خلال تلك الساعة ولم أسمع ردا حين طرقت باب غرفتها
لأعلمها بانصرافي..
وذهبت إلى المستشفى وأنا أحمل باقة من الزهور الجميلة وعلبة شوكولا كبيرة بالإضافة إلى حاجيات رغد..
عندما وقعت أنظاري عليها للوهلة الأولى شعرت براحة..
إذ أنها بدت بحالة أفضل
وعاد لون الحياة إلى وجهها بعد الشحوب. كما أنها سرت بباقة الزهزر وشكرتني عليها.
أقللت خالتي إلى المنزل وعدت سريعا إلى رغد حيث قضيت معها ساعات الزياره..

تخلل تلك الساعات فترة العشاء وقد قمت بنفسي بتشجيع ومساعدة رغد على تناول 
الطعام.
تجابها معي طمأنني إلى أنها تجاوزت مرحلة الانهيار النفسي وتقبلت لحد ما وضعها الحالي. هاذا إضافة إلى 
أن كلام الطبيب منحني المزيد من الطمأنينة على وضعها هذا اليوم.
بعد أن أنهت عشائها بدا عليها بعض الشرود والتوتر ...
وأنا أعرف صغيرتي حين يشغل بالها شيء..
سألتها:
" أهناك شيء يا رغد؟"
نظرت إلي وفي عينيها التردد ولمحت أصابع يدها السليمه تتحرك باضطراب.
وكأنها تود قول شيء تخشاه.
قلت مشجعا:
"خير صغيرتي؟؟ ماذا يزعجك؟
قالت بعد تردد:
"ماذا قالت لك؟"
نظرت إليها مستنتجا ما تعنيه. كانت الإشارة إلى أروى طبعا. الاهتمام كان جليا على وجهها.
رددت عليها:
"لاشيء"
فسألت:
لاشي؟
فوضحت:
"أعني أنني لم أتحدث معها بعد. حقيقة لم أجد الوقت لذلك. كنت نائما طوال الساعات.
تلاشى جزء من توتر رغد وسكنت أصابعها ولكنها لم تزل مشغولة البال.
قلت:
"أهناك شيء تودين قوله لي يا رغد؟

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

اضطربت وأجابت:
" لا. لكن..."
"لكن ماذا؟"
"لاتتصغ لما تدعيه هي علي... إنها تكرهني".
وقد قالتها بانفعال فقلت:
"لا أحد يكرهك يا رغد.
فردت بانفعال أكثر:
"بل تكرهني.., وتعتبرني عالة عليك وعلى ثروتها.. وحتى على منزلنا".
قلت نافيا:
"غير صحيح يارغد... أروى ليست من هذا النوع".
قالت بعصبيه:
"قلت لك لا أريد سماع أسمها... لماذا تدافع عنها؟ ألم ترَ مافعلت بي؟؟ أنت لم تسمع ماقالته لي".
أحسست بأن أي شراره قد تشعل حريقا فظيعا... فأردت تدارك الأمر وقلت:
"لاتلقي بالا لشيء الآن. سنناقش المشكلة بعد خروجك سالمة إن شاءالله".
هدأت رغد وقرأت الرضا والامتنان على قسمات وجهها,ألحقتهما بابتسامة بسيطة بكلمة:
"شكرا على تفهمك".
ابتسامتها السطحية هذه أدت مفعولها وأشعرتني بتيار من الراحة... أما جملتها التالية فأطلقت قلبي محلقا في السماء...
"أنت طيب جدا... أثق بك كثيرا يا وليد".
غمرتني نشوى دخيلةٌ على الظروف والحال اللذين نمر بهما ... وأطلقت زفرة ارتياح وسرور من أعماق صدري...
وانقضت ساعات الزيارة وذهبت إلى المنزل مرتاح البال زمتهلل الوجه لحد ملحوظ...
ثماصطحبت الخالة ليندا إلى المستشفى لتبقى مع رغد طوال الليل...


عندما وصلنا إلى المستشفى, وبعد أن ركنت السيارة في أحد المواقف الخاصة, 
خاطبتني الخالة قائلة:
" وليد يابني... عد إلى أروى وتحدث معها".
كانت نبرتها مزيجا من الجدية والحزن... أيقضتني من نشوة السرور التي كنت أغط فيها...
شعرت بالحرج وقلة الحيلة ولم أجرؤ على النظر إلى عينيها... الخلة تابعت:
"إنها ليست على مايرام يابني...أنت منشغل هنا مع رغد وإصابتها... لكنأروى أيضا في حالة سيئة وبحاجة إليك باركك الله".
بخجل رفعت بصري إليها وأطرقت برأسي مؤيداً...
حين وصلت إلى البيت وقفت أمام غرفة أروى في حيرة... لم تكن لدي الأفكار الحاضره لطرحها في الحديث...وأحاديثنا في الأيام الأخيرة كانت مشحونة جدا...
ومؤخرا تصرفت معها بخشونة بالغة...
مددت يدي أخيرا وطرقت الباب...
" هذا أنا... أيمكنني الدخول؟؟"
فلم ترد. فقلت:
"أروى... هل أنت نائمة؟؟"
فلم ترد.
كررت مناداتها إلى أن سمعتها تجيب أخيرا وبنبرة غاضبةٍ:
"نعم؟ ماذا تريد".
قلت:
"ام لاتردين علي؟؟ أقلقتني عليك".
فسمعتها ترد بأسلوب لم يعجبني:
"أحقا؟؟ لاداع لأن تقلق بشأني. يكفيك ما أنت فيه ومن تقلق بشأنهم. لاتتعب نفسك".
وقفت برهة حائرا ومنزعجا في مكاني.. فأنا لم أعتد الصدود من أروى بل رحابة الصدر وطول البال وحرارة الترحيب...
ثم ناديتها مرتين وطلبت منها الإذن لي بالدخول لنتحدث... ولما تجلهلت نداءاتي تجرأت وفتحت الباب!

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

دخلت الغرفة فرأيت أروى تهب واقفة مفاجأة من دخولي... ورأيت الاحمرار يطلي وجهها بسرعه... وأروى من النوع الذي يتغير لون وجهه بسرعه مع تغيرات انفعالاته...
قلت وأنا أراها تضطرب وترتد خطوة للوراء:
"أنا... أنا آسف ولكنني..."
وتنحنحت لأزيل الحروف التي تعثرت في حنجرتي... ثم تابعت بصوت خافت
وحنون:
"قلق بشأنك".
حل صمت عميق فيما بيننا فلا أنا قدرت على مواصلة الكلام ولا هي تكلمت لتشجعني... بل تراجعت خطوة أخرى للوراء وأدارت وجهها وأبعدت عينيها عني...
هل سنقف هكذا طويلا!؟؟ يجب أن أفعل شيئا!
تجرأت وخطوت بضع خطوات مترددة مقتربا من أروى... وهي لاتزال مديرة وجهها عني متحاشية النظر إلي...
"أروى".
ناديتها بصوت حنون...
وإن لم تنظر إليّ أو لم ترد علي... فهي على الأقل تسمعني...
قلت:
"أروى... أنا آسف لما بدر مني... أعرف أنني... أنني كنت فظا.. لكن... اعذريني فأنا أمر بظروف تفقد المرء اتزانه".
وأضفت:
"والأجدر بك كزوجة مساندتي وليس مؤاخذتي..."
هنا التفتت أروى إلي ورفعت بصرها نحوي... فقرأت في عينيها كلمات غاضبة...
ثم علقت:
"والأجدر بك كزوج... ملاطفتي وليس الصراخ في وجهي وسحق عظامي في الجدران".
لم أعرف بم أعقب! صعقني تعقيب أروى وأشعرني بذنب مؤلم...
أنا وأروى ومنذ ليلة شجارها مع رغد... على خلاف يتفاقم يوما بعد يوم... وأحدثت شجاراتها مع رغد بيننا فجوة كبيرة آخذة في الاتساع...

أولتني أروى ظهرها مجددا لتبعد عينيها وتعبيرات وجهها عن مرآي. ومرت اللحظة خلف اللحظة ونحن واقفان على هذا الوضع...
أردت أن أشعرها بندمي وبأنني راغب في أن نتفاهم ونتصالح...
مددت يدي ووضعتها على كتفها برفق... ثم أدرتها لتواجهني... وعندما التقت نظراتنا شاهدت بريق الدموع في عينيها...
"أروى..."
قلت هامسا:
"دعينا نتفاهم... أرجوك".
رفعت أروى يدها ومسحت الدمعة العالقة في رموشها قبل أن تطل... وأظهرت تعبيرات التماسك وقالت أخيرا:
"حسنا. عم تريدنا أن نتفاهم؟"
قلت وأنا لا أزال واضعا يدي على كتفها:
"عن كل شيء... والأهم عنك أنت".
نظرت إلي وهي وتضيق فتحتي عينيها وتقول:
"عني أنا؟"
أجبت:
"نعم. فأنا أود الاطمئنان عليك قبل كل شي الآن..."
قالت:
"وكيف تراني الآن؟؟"
قلت مشجعا:
"أراك بخير والحمدلله... ألست كذلك؟"
أمالت أروى إحدى زاويتي فمها للأعلى وعقبت:
"تلزمك نظارة".
وهي إجابة لم أتوقعها من أروى... ولم أستسغها... ثم أبعدت يدي عن كتفها إشارة إلى أنها غاضبة مني...
قلت محاولا استرضاءها:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

"أروى... أنا آسف... آسف لأنني قصرت معك وأسأت التصرف... أرجوك أن تعذريني... إنني لا أعرف ماحصل ولكنني مأخوذا بإصابة رغد البالغة ولم أستطع التفكير في شيء أخر معها... أردت أن أسألك لتتضح الأمور... ولكن... تعرفين... كنت مضطرا لملازمة رغد في المستشفى ولم تسنح الفرصة".
قالت أروى وهي تعبر عن استيائها:
"مضطر؟؟"
قلت:
"أعني... أنه لابد من ذلك... لم يمكنني تركها وحيدة آنذاك لأنها تفزع من الوحده والغربة... إنه فزع مرضي كما أعلمتك مسبقا..."
قالت أروى بشيء من السخرية:
"وما الذي جعلك تتركهاالآن؟ هل تخلصت من مرضها أم ماذا؟"
لم أعقب على سؤالها, ثم قلت:
"اندع رغد لما بعد ولنتحدث عنك أنت الآن".
ولم أفهم سر التعبيرات التي طلعت على وجه أروى لحظتها...
بعدها قالت:
"بالنسبة لي أنا... فأنا أريد العودة إلى المزرعة".
فوجئت من كلامها وارتسمت على وجهي تعبيرات عدم التصديق... فنحن في ظروف ليست بحاجة للشرح ولايمكن لفكرة السفر أن تبقى في رأس أي منا...
قلت مستغربا:
"المزرعة؟؟"
فردت مؤكدة:
"نعم المزرعة. أريد العودة إلى المزرعة... إلى خالي... وفي أقرب فرصة".
أتعني ماتقول؟؟ ألا ترى وضعنا الحالي؟؟ أهي جادة في كلامها هذا؟؟
قلت:
"كيف يا أروى؟ عجبا! كيف تفكرين في هذا الآن؟؟ لانستطيع السفر وتدركين لماذا".
قالت موضحة:
"أما لم أقل نريد العودة... قلت أنني أنا أريد العودة... وإذا احتجتم لوالدتي فلا أظنها تمانع البقاء معكم... لكني أريد السفر وبسرعة... ولاتحاول ثنيي لأنني لن أغير موقفي".
وكان على وجهها الحزم والجد... فأدركت مدى الإصرار الذي تحمله...
رفعت يدي الاثنتين إلى كتفيها من جديد وقلت بصوت راجٍ:
"لماذا ياأروى؟ ألا تقدرين مانحن فيه؟"
أجابت بصوت غاضب, أفلت من مكابحه فجأة وفجر نافورة من الدماء في وجنتيها:
"لماذا؟ أوتسألني لماذا؟؟ لأنني تعبت يا وليد... أكاد أنفجر... ألاتشعر بما أعانيه؟؟
ألا تحس بي يا وليد؟؟ ألا تحس؟؟
وقبل أن تتم جملتها كانت الدموع قد فارقت من عينيها... فرفعت كفيها وخبأت وجهها وبكت بصوت عال...
كانت يداي لاتزالان قابعتين على كتفيها بحنان... ربما لتطبطبان على موضع القسوة التي عاملتها بها صباحا...
بكت أروى بألم.. فرققت لحالها وقلت:
"أرجوكِ... لاتبكي..."
لكنها استمرت في إطلاق الزفرات الباكية الحارة...
قلت بلطف:
"اهدئي رجاءً..."
أروى أزاحت كفيها عن وجهها ونظرت إلي من بين الدموع...
"ألا تحس بي يا وليد؟؟"
أجبت بعطف:
"من قال ذلك؟!"
أروى عصرت عينيها من الدموع وهي تحرك رأسهها نفيا وتقول:
"لا... لا تحس بي! إنك لا تشعر بما أشعر به... ولا بما أعانيه".
مدهشا من كلامها وقفت أحدق في عينيها وأصغي باهتمام...
وإذا بها تمد إحدى يديها إلى إحدى ذراعيّ الممدودتين إلى كتفيها فتشد عليها وتقول:
"وليد... وليد... أنا أحبك".
شعرت بشيء يقف في حلقي فجأة ويسد مجرى هوائي! فتوقفت عن الحركة وعن التنفس...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أما هي فتابعت:
"أتدرك ذلك؟؟"
ولما رأت سكوني هزت ذراعي وكررت:
"أتدرك ذلك يا وليد؟ أتحس بي؟؟"
أطلقت زفرة أخيرة مصحوبة بإجابة متوترو:
"آه... أجل... طبعا".
قالت:
"وأنت؟ هل تحبني؟"
ازداد توتري واستغرابي... ازدردت ريقي ثم قلت:
"ماذا دهاك يا أروى".
قاطعتني سائلة وهي تضغط على ذراعي:
"هل تحبني؟"
قلت:
"أروى!!؟"
فضغطت أكثر على ذراعي وقالت:
"أجب يا وليد..."
احتقنت الدماء في وجهي واشتعل احمرارا... وخرجت أنفاسي حارة لفحة وجه أروى وأوشكت أن تحرقه...
"بالطبع..."
وكأن الإجابة قد فجرت بركانا مملوء بالحمم في عينيها... نظرت إلي نظرة تشكك... وحركت رأسها نفيا... ثم دفنت كل تلك الحرائق في صدري...
"لماذا تفعل هذا بي يا وليد؟؟ أنا لا أتحمل... لا أتحمل... لا أتحمل".
انهارت أروى باكية على صدري بعمق.. فما كان مني إلا أن أحطتها بذراعي بعطف... وطبطبت عليها...
كنت أرغب في أن نتحدث معا ونستوضح الأمور... ونصلح الخصام القائم بيننا غير أن بكاءها وانهيارها بهذا الشكل جعلني أرجىء بعيدا الأفكار المبعثرة التتي كنت أحاول تجميعها قبل دخولي الغرفة...
تركتها تبكي على صدري وأخذت أمسح على شعرها الناعم... حتى هدأت قليلا...
فقلت مشجعا:
"يكفي يا أروى... أرجوكِ".
وأمسكت برأسها وأبعدته عني قليلا... حتى التقت نظراتنا... وكم كانت عميقة ومكتظة بالمعاني...
همست بعطف وقلق:
"ماذا حل بكِ... أروى؟"
فردت للعجب ردا لايمت لسؤالي بصلة:
"إنك حتى... لم تفكر في الاحتفاظ بصورة لي! أنا خطيبتك... وزوجتك شرعا".
نظرت إليها والدهشة تملأ وجهي... وبدأ سباق نبضات قلبي وانتهى بتوقف مفاجىء.
حين سمعت أروى تتابع قائلة:
"لكنك تحتفظ بصورتها هي!"
جفلت تيبست ذراعاي وتصلبت رجلاي... حملقت في أروى في عجز عن تحرير أنظاري من أسرها... 
وإذا بها تقول:
"لايحتفظ الرجل بصورة فتاة تحت وسادته... إلا إذا كان يحبها... لا يحتاج المرء لذكاء خارق حتى يستنتج هذا".
هنا انكتمت أنفاسي كليا ووقف شعر جسدي مذهولا... حدقت عيناي في عيني أروى واستقبل وجهي كلماتها القوية... كصفعة مباغتة اصطدمت به حتى تمحي ملامحم...
وبالتأكيد... فإن ملامح وجهي بالفععل قد اختفت... لأنني رأيت عيني أروى تدوران فيه... تفتشان عن شيء لم تعثر عليه...
متسمرا في مكاني... وساكنا عن أي حركةٍ أو نفسٍ أو نبض, وقفت أما أروى أتلقى النظرات الثاقبة... ذات المعاني المستهدفة...
لما رأت أروى سكوني المهول... حركت يديها نحو كتفي وضغطت عليهما... وسألت:
"هل تحبها؟"
السؤال المفاجىء المهول... أجبر فمي على الانفغار... لكن نفسا لم يخرج منه... ونفسا لم يدخل إليه...
شعرت بيدي أروى تشدان أكثر على كتفي... وكانت تركز في عيني كمسمار دق على بصري فثبته ومنعه من الهروب...
كررت:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

"أنت تحبها... أليس كذلك؟؟"
لم أتحرك!
قالت ووجهها يشع احمرارا:
"أجب يا وليد؟؟"
حاولت أن أبلع ريقي لكن الشلل أصاب حلقي... كما أن الجفاف الشديد صير لساني إلى قطعة خشب مهترئة عاجزة عن الحراك...
"أجبني".
ألحت أروى... وبصعوبة عصرت هذه الكلمات من لساني عصرا:
"بـــ... بالطبع... أليست ابنة عمي؟"
أروى هزت رأسها استنكارا وقالت:
"لا يا وليد! أنت تدرك ما أعني... أنت تحبها أكثر من ذلك... لا تحاول... إنك... أنت... آه".
ولم تكمل أروى جملتها... بل سحبت يديها وأخفت وجهها بهما وابتعدت عني...
وربماكان هذا أفضل مافعلته... لتطلق سراح عيني...
ترنحت عيناي في اللاشيء... واللاهدف... وتأرجحت ذراعاي على جانبي كبندول الساعة... وتراقصت كلمات أروى الأخيرة بين طبلتي أذني حتى مزقتهما...
العرق كان يتصبب من جسمي... والدماء تغلي في عروقي... وأشعر ببخار يخترق جلدي ويطير إلى السقف...
لم أتوقع أن تأتي هذه اللحظة ذات يوم... ولم أفكر بها... وبقيت متجاهلا لاحتمالها وهاربا منه... حتى جاءت بغتة... فلم تجد لدي أي استعداد لاستقبالها...
كانت لحظة من أصعب لحظات المواجهة... بيني وبين أروى... كان... موقفا لا أحسد عليه... ورغم أنه فاجأني لحد الذهول... لحد الذوبان والتيه واللاشي... لم تصدر عني أية ردة فعل تجاهه... كنت مشلولا تماما... وما كان أسرع ما استسلمت لحصوله... وانسقت لما فرضه علي... فلا يوجد ما يمكنني أن أنفيه أو أدعيه أو أشكك فيه...
عرفت يا أروى؟؟ لابد أنك كنت ستعرفين ذات يوم...
أنا... لاأستطيع بأي حال أن أفلح في إنكار حقيقة بهذا الحجم... بحجم السماء في سعتها... وبوضوح الشمس في سطوعها...وبعمق البحر في جوفه...
إنهها الحقيقة التي تحتل تسعاً وتسعين جزءا من المائة... من حياتي كلها... ولساني يبقى عاجزا تماما عن نفيها أو تحويرها... وأفكاري منقادة لأوامر القلب الذي يستحيل عصيانه... وجنوني يدفعني لأن...أحتفظ بصورتها القديمة الممزقة كل تلك السنين... كل تلك السنين... مخبأة عندي... نعم... فهي فقط... كل ما أستطيع الاحتفاظ به... قريبا من قلبي... هي فقط... ما أستطيع أن أتحسسه بيدي... وأتأمله بعيني... وأضمه إلى صدري...
وخلال التسع سنوات الماضية... لم تفارقني هذه الصورة الغالية... كنزي الثمين... ولا ليلة واحدة...
بعد مرور بضع دقائق أو شهور أو حتى سنين... أصابني الإعياء فسرت حتى جلست على طرف السرير... التقطت أنفاسي كعجوز طاعن... أتعبه الوقوف على رجليه لبعض الوقت...
وبقيت على صمتي لدهر...
كنت أسمع صوت بكاء أروى ولا أرفع نظري إليها... حتى إذا ما توقفت, تسللت عيناي إليها بحذر...
كانت مولية ظهرها إلي ولكنها استدارت بعد قليل ولما التقت نظراتنا أسرعت بالانسحاب عن عينيها...
سمعتها بعد ذلك تقول:
"أريد أن ترتب أمر سفري بأسرع ما يمكن..."
وخرجت الجملة متحشرجة هزيلة... وجهة إليها بصري من جديد فوجدت الدموع وقد جفت عن عينيها والجفون قد تورمتوالخدين قد توهجا من أثر الملوحة...
قالتها وانتظرت ردت فعلي...
ولأنني ساعتها لم أكن بقادر على الرد فقد اكتفيت بالتنهد وإمالة رأسي نحو الأرض... وحينما رفعته مجددا رأيتها تخرج من الغرفة وتتجه إلى الحمام... حاولت أن أناديها لكن الضعف الذي ألم بي حال دون حراكي...
انتظرتها حتى تعود... وأنا ألملم بعض أشلاء شجاعتي... وأعيد ترتيب كلماتي...
لكن الانتظار طال ولم تعد...
قمت وتوجهت نحو الحمام وطرقت الباب:
"أروى ألن تخرجي الآن؟"
أجابت:
"كلا... لاتنتظرني".
وأدركت أنها لا تريد مواصلة الحديث... فما كان مني إلا أن انسحبت.
وفي غرفتي أعدت حوارنا القصير... وتقليب الجمل التي قالتها أروى في رأسي مرارا... فيما كانت الصورة الممزقة تعبث بأصابعي...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

( لا يحتفظ الرجل بصورة فتاة تحت وسادته... إلا إذا كان يحبها).
آه ياصغيرتي الممزقة...
ألم تكوني نائمة بأمان في محفظتي؟؟ لماذا أخرجتك تلك الليلة!؟ لماذا تخليت عن حذري هكذا؟؟
لقد... كنت دائما لي وحدي ولا يراك إلا عيناي... لماذا ظهرت لها وكشفت السر الدفين... وفي هذا الوقت بالذات؟؟
وتذكرت... أنه في منزلنا المحروق... في غرفة سامر... في إحدى المرات...
تركت صورة رغد الممزقة قرب وسادتي ونمت... ثم جاءت والدتي رحمها الله توقظني لتأدية الصلاة... ورأتها...
ظننت حينها... أن الموقف إنتهى في ساعته... ولو تعلمون... إلى أي مدى امتد... وماذا فعل...
طافت على مسمعي... ذكريات الكلمات الغامضة التي قالتها لي والدتي في لقائي الأخير لها قبل سفرها مع أبي إلى بيت الله... إلى حيث لارجعة عندما كانت توصيني برغد...
(" انتبه لرغد جيدا يابني".
" بالطبع أمي!")
أمي بدا المزيد من القلق جليا على وجهها وقالت:
("كنا سنؤجل حجنا للعام التالي لكن... كتبه الله لنا هذا العام... هكذا قضت الظروف يابني")
وهذا زادني حيرة!
قالت("لو أن الظروف سارت على غير ذلك... لكانت الأوضاع مختلفة الآن... لكنه قضاء الله يا ولدي... سأدعوه في بيته العظيم بأن يعوضك خيرا مما فاتك... فلنحمده على ما قسم وأعطى")
وقلت("الـــ... حمدلله على كل شيء... أمي أنت تلمحين لشيء معين؟؟")
فقالت:
("لم تتغير هي عما تركتها عليه قبل سنين... كما لم تتغير أنت...")
ثم أضافت:
("إلا أن الظروف هي التي تغيرت... وأصبح لكل منكما طريقه...").
وقد توهج وجهي منفعلا مع كلمات أمي والحقيقة الصارخة أمامي أنذاك...
ولم أستطع النبس ببنت شفة أمام نظراتها التي كشفت بواطن نفسي...
قالت:
("اعنت بها كما يعتن أي شقيق بشقيقته... كما تعتني بدانة, وادع معي الله أن يسعدهم هم الثلاثة, وأنت معهم").
آه يا أماه... إنك لاتعلمين ماحصل بعد رحيلك... لو تعلمين...!

في صباح اليوم التالي وفبل ذهابي إلى المستشفى التقيت بأروى صدفة في المطبخ...
كانت هادئة جدا... وتحضر بعض الطعام... وكانت بعض الأطباق موضوعة على المائدة... ورائحة الخبز المحمص والقهوة تملآن المكان...
وقفت أراقب أروى خلسة عند الباب... وأنا حائر... أأدخل... أم أنصرف...؟؟
هل سيزعجها مروري أم سترحب بي؟؟
بأي وجه أقابلها وأي كلام سأقول...؟ وأي موقف ستتخذ مني؟؟
وفيما أنا في حيرتي لمحتني أروى فجأة فارتاعت وأوقعت ما كان في يدها...
باشرت بالدخول وسرت نحوها والتقطت معها حبات الزيتون المبعثرة على الأرض وأنا أقول:
"أنا آسف... هل أفزعتك؟"
وهي ترد:
"فاجأتني".
وبعد فراغنا من جمع الحبات التهمت إحداها...
"طيبة المذاق".
قلت معلقا... متحاشيا إطالة النظر في عينيها قدر الإمكان... ومحاولا خلق جو جديد يمحو آثار جو البارحة الممطر... أو يلطفه...
قالت وهي تشير إلى طاولةالطعام, والتي وضعت عليها صحن الزيتون وبعض أطباق الفطور الأخرى:
"تفضل".
بدا الطعام شهيا... وذا رائحة طيبة... تسيل اللعاب... وارتحت لتجاوبها مع الجو الجديد... وقد أتناول شيئا من الفطور معها لإخماد الحريق... ولو مؤقتا...
نظرت بشكل عفوي إلى ساعة يدي... لمعرفة الوقت تحديدا فما كان من أروى إلا أن علقت بطريقة فاجأتني:
"أم أن المدللة الحبيبة تنتظرك؟"

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

اصطدمت نظراتنا وتعاركت معا... ثم عادت نظراتي تجر أذيال الهزيمة إلى...
إذن... النار مضرمة ومستمرة ولاسبيل لإطفائها بوجبة فطور...
ومع رد أروى الحاد لم أجرؤ على قول أكثر من:
"إلى اللقاء".
وسرت خارجا يلحقني صوتها وهي تقول:
"لاتنس موضوع السفر".


***
أخبرتني مرح أنها ستأتي مع والدها لزيارتي عصر هذا اليوم.
مرح هي صديقتي وزميلتي في الجامعة, وهي ابنة السيد أسامة المنذر... مساعد وليد الأول في العمل... وشقيق المحامي يونس المنذر الرجل الذي أتى إلى مزرعة الشقراء يخبرها عن إرث عمها قبل شهور... والذي يعمل كذلك مع وليد...
ومرح رسامة بارعة... وهي شقيقة وتلميذة لأحد الفنانين الأساتذة المعروفين والذائعي الصيت على مستوى البلد...
كنت بطبيعة الحال لا أزال محبوسة على السرير الأبيض منذ يومين, معتمدة على الممرضات والسيدة ليندا في كل شيء.
كانت أعصابي منهارة تماما في اليومين السابقين... ولكنني اليوم أفضل بكثير والحمدلله.
إنها فترة الزيارة... وليد يقضيها كلها إلى جانبي... بينما تعود السيدة ليندا فيها إلى البيت...
وليد ذهب إلى عمله هذا الصباح وأتى إلي مباشرة بعد العمل... وها هو يجلس بقربي ويطالع إحدى الجرائد وعلى وجهه اهتمام ملحوظ...
يبدو أنه يقرأ أخبارا مزعجة,وأظنها عن الحرب... فهو مهووس بمتابعة تطوراتها وما يحدث في البلد أولا بأول...
على المنضدة المجاورة كان وليد قد وضع باقة رائعة من الورود الخلابة التي تبهج النفوس...
وعلبة كبيرة من الشوكولا الفاخرة التي وزع شيئا من محتواها على الأطباء والممرضات الذين يرعونني...
وألاحظ أن الرعاية في هذه المستشفى دقيقة جدا! الأطباء والممرضات يأتون لتفقدي بتكرار... حتى في أوقات الزيارة!
ها هو وليد يتثاءب من جديد! بين الفنية وأختها أراه يتثاءب أو يفرك عينيه... لاشك أنه لم ينم جيدا... وربما هو متعب ويريد أن يقيل... لكنه لم يعد للبيت بل أتى ليبقى معي... هذا يشعرني بالذنب!
إنه حنون جدا... أغدق علي عطفه وعاملني بمنتهى اللطف والاهتمام ورحابة الصدر في أزمتي هذه... حتى أنه... يساعدني في تناول الطعام!
بين لحظة وأخرى... أجر نظراتي وأحبسها بعيدا عنه, فتغافلني وتسلل خلسة إليه... مخترقة أسوار اللياقة والخجل!
إنهيتدي زي العمل... بذلة زرقاء اللون... أنيقة جدا... أراها للمرة الأولى... وقد صفف شعره بمستحضر يظهر الشعر وكأنه مبلل وتدلت خصلة طويلة لحد ما على جبينه العريض... فوق أنفه المعقوف مباشرة!
أرجو أن يكون منهمكا في القراءة وألا يلاحظ نظراتي الحمقاء!
طرق الباب...
"لا بد أنها مرح".
قلت وأنا أنظر إلى الباب ثم إلى وليد, فوضع وليد الصحيفة جانبا وقام إلى الباب وفتحه وخرج...
وسمعت صوت رجل يحييه... ثم رأيت صديقتي مرح تطل من الباب, وتحمل باقة مذهلة من الزهور البديعة...
أخذتني بالأحضان وأمطرتني بالقبل وكلمات المواساة والتشجيع... ولا أخفي عليكم أنها رفعت من معنوياتي بقر كبير...
وبدأت بعد ذلك تتحدث وبشكل مستمر...
نسيت أن أخبركم أن مرح ثرثارة ومرحة جدا كاسمها...
حلوة المعشر وطيبة القلب... تحب الحياة وتنفق على متعتها بسخاء! إنها موهوبة في الرسم مثلي وأخوتها الرسامون يقيمون معارض فنية دورية... وقد أخبرتني بأن معرضهم التالي عما قريب وأنها ستشارك فيه ودعتني أيضا للمشاركة...
الفكرة أبهرتني...! مرح فتاة رائعة... وأفكارها رائعة أيضا...
وجود مرح معي في الجامعة في الواقع أبهج حياتي كثيرا... وساعدني على تطوير علاقاتي بالزميلات... وزيارتها هذه لي فجرت ينبوعا من الأمل والتفاؤل في صدري وأزاحت جزءا كثيرا من حزني وكآبتي...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

فيما نحن نتجاذب أطراف الحديث حول المعرض الفني المرتقب طرق الباب ثم فتح ببطء وسمعت صوت وليد يتنحنح مستأذنا الدخول...
قلت:
"تفضل وليد".
ولما أذنت له بالدخول دخل وقال:
" المعذره... سآخذ هذه".
وتوجه نحو الصحيفة التي كان يطالعها قبل قليل فأخذها ثم قال موجها الكلام إلي وعيناه مركزتان على الصحيفة:
"أبو عارف يبلغك السلام ويحمد الله على سلامتك يا رغد".
قلت:
"سلمه الله. اشكره نيابة عني".
وهم وليد بالمغادره فقلت:
"وعلى الورد كذلك وليد"
قال:
"بالطبع".
ثم غادر...
كنت لا أزال أنظر إلى الباب حين سمعت مرح تقول:
"أوه! أهذا السيد وليد شاكر؟؟!!"
تعجبت والتفت إليها فوجدت الدهشه تعلو وجهها فسألت مستغربة:
"نعم,ولكن كيف تعرفينه؟"
ابتسمت مرح وقالت وهي لاتزال ترفع حاجبيها من الدهشة:
"الجميع يتحدث عنه! والدي وعمي وأخوتي! كلهم يتحدثون عنه! هذا هو إذن!!"
سألتها متعجبة:
"يتحدثون عنه؟"
ردت:
"نعم! كمدير لمصنع البناء! السيد وليد شاكر قال, والسيد وليد شاكر فعل, والسيد وليد شاكر ذهب, والسيد وليد شاكر عاد!! هذا هو السيد وليد شاكر!!"
وكان التعجب طاغ على تعبيرات وجهها!
قلت:
" ولم أنت مستغربه هكذا؟؟"
مرح أطلقت ضحكة خفيفة وقالت:
"لم أتوقعه أبدا شابا صغيرا! أوه إنه في مقتبل العمر ! أهلي دائما يصفونه بالسيد النبيل! يقولون أنه ذكي وجدي ومهذب, ومهاب... ولايضحك أبدا! تخيلته رجلا صارما منغلقا في منتصف العمر أو حتى بعمر والدي!"
ثم أشارت إلي وأضافت:
"وأنت أخبرتني أنه أبوك بالوصاية! حسبته أكبر بكثير !"
قلت وأنا ابتسم عفويا:
"إنه يكبرني بنحو 10 سنين فقط!"
قالت والضحك يمتزج بكلامها:
"وكيف تنادينه في البيت؟ أبي؟؟ أو ابن عمي؟ أو السيد وليد شاكر؟؟"
ضحكت بخفة لتعليق مرح... وعلقت:
"وليد فقط! كما اعتدت أن أناديهمنذ الطفولة... لقد ربيت معه في بيت واحد... بعد فقد والدي... وكثيرا ما كنا نلعب سويا... وقد كنت أعتبره مثل أمي وأنا صغيره! والآن صار مثل أبي!"
ويا للأيام...!
سرحت برهة لألقي نظرة استرجاعية على الماضي البعيد... حيث ككنت طفلة صغيرة غضة... عَنى لها وليد الدنيا بأسرها!
وحقيقة لا يزال!
انتبهت على صوت مرح تتابع حديثها وقد لمعت نظرة ماكرة في عينيها:
"أب شاب... ثري وقوي وذكي... ومهذب... و..."
وهنا طرق البااب ثانية... وسمعت وليد ينادي باسمي فأذنت له بالدخول...
"أرجو المعذرة... الحلوى للزوار".
قال وهو يسير نحو المنضدة المجاور لسريري حيث علبة الشوكولا...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت:
"ولصديقتي أيضا من فضلك".
إذ إنه يشق علي تحريكها من موضعي, خصوصا مع إصابة يمناي.
فحمل وليد العلبة واقترب منا ومدها إلى مرح:
"تفضلي أنستي".
مرح أخذت تقلب عينيهابين أنواع الشوكولا في حيرة أيها تختار! وأخيرا اختارت
إحدى القطع وهي تقول:
"شكرا... سننتظر حلوى خروجك من المستشفى بالسلامة يا رغد".
ابتسمت, أما وليد فعقب:
"قريبا عاجلا بحول الله... الحلوى والعشاء أيضا".
واستأذن وانصرف حاملا العلبة إلى والد مرح...
هذه المرة كانت أعيننا نحن الاثنتان تنظر إلى الباب, ثم إلى بعضها البعض في الوقت ذاته.
ثم إذا بي اسمع مرح تقول:
"إنه عطر (عمق المحيط) الرجالي!"
نظرت إليها باستغراب وقلت:
"عفوا!؟"
ابتسمت وقالت:
"أهديت زجاجة مماثلة لشقيقي عارف قبل أيام! شذى قوي وراق... وباهظ الثمن!"
يا لـهذه الــــ مرح!
عقدت حاجبي وضيقت عيني ونظرت إليها باستنكار... ثم قلت:
"ماذا كنا نقول؟"
قبل أن يقطع حديثنا وليد.
أجابت مرح:
"شاب... ثري... وقوي... وذكي... وراق..."
وتوقفت برهة ثم برقت عيناها وأضافت:
"وجذاب!"
أوه يا إلهي!
وقبل أن أنطق بأي تعليق طرق الباب مجددا والتفت رأسانا بسرعة نحوه... لكن الطارق هذه المرة كان السية أم فادي... زوجة السيد سيف صديق وليد المقرب...


******* 

عد أن رحل الزوار عدت إلى غرفة رغد فوجدتها بوجه مبتسم...
تهللت أسارير وجهي... لا بد أن زيارة صديقتها والسيدة أم فادي لها قد رفعت معنوياتها... ورغم أنهما لم تبقيا غير دقائق, إلا أنها كانت كافية لتشجيع رغد وتحسين مزاجها...
ولاحظت بعد ذلك أنها أيضا تناولت وجبة العشاء بشهية جيدة...
الحمدلله
كان الطبيب قد أخبرني بأنه باستطاعت رغد مغادرت المستشفى بعد بضعة أيام, كي تشعر بارتياح أكثر في بيتها وبين أهلها ويزول عنها الإحباط... ولعلمي بأنه لا أهل لها ولا عائلة تنتظرها... غير أروى التي لاتطيقها رغد... 
طلبت منه إبقاءها في المستشفى لفترة أطول ريثما تسترد عافيتها وأتدبر أمرها مع أروى بشكل أو بأخر...
وبعد العشاء شكرتني رغد على المساعدة وابتسمت ابتسامت خجلة...
إنها ليست ابتسامة عادية... وتوقيتها غريب جدا...
فما معناها يا ترى؟؟!
تأملتها منتظرا التفسير... ثم سمعتها تسألني:
"وليد... هل تعرف ماذا يقول عنك آل منذر؟"
السؤال كان غريبا! لكن الأغرب هي هذه الابتسامة الحمراء المتفتحة على وجهها...
كأنها وردة بين الثلوج...
ولكن ما بال آل منذر هم الآخرين؟؟
قلت:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

"ماذا؟"
رغد بعثرت نظرها عني وأجابت:
""أنك... المدير الجدي... الذي لا يضحك أبدا!"
ارتفع حاجباي تعجبا وقلت:
"أنا؟"
"نعم".
قلت مستغربا:
"من يقول ذلك؟"
رغد وهي لاتزال مبتسمة أجابت:
"جميعهم... ربما يهابونك! إنهم يعتقدون بإنك صارم جدا ولا تعرف المزاح ولا الضحك..."
وحدقت بي في ابتسام...
عفويا ضحكت ضحكة خفيفة وقلت:
"وهل تصدقين؟؟"
رغد ألقت علي نظرة متأملة وخجلة ثم قالت:
"لايبدو!"
الذي يبدو هو أن صديقة رغد قد نقلت إليها انطباع والدها وشقيقها وعمها عني.
لدي ثلاثة موظفين من آل منذر يعملون معي...يونس وأسامة وابنه زياد...
صحيح أنني جاد ودقيق في العمل, ولكنني لست ثقيل الظل... هل أنا كذلك؟؟
رغد نقلت نظرها إلى الورود التي إلى جوارها وتابعت:
"عندما يعرفونك عن قرب...سيكتشفون كم أنت طيب... وحنون".
لحظتها... شعرت بروحي تحلق في السماء...
تأملت رغد فوجدتها تحدق في الورود وهي شبه مبتسمة...
آه يا رغد...
هل احتجت لكل ذلك الزمن... لتصفينني ولو بكلمة واحدة تشعرنني بأنني...
شيء في حياتك يستحق الوصف؟؟
وليلتها تجاذبنا أطراف حديث ممتع... أخبرتني رغد فيه عن معرض فني للرسامين
سيقام قريب وأن صديقتها وشقيقها الفنان عارف سيشاركان فيه...
وأنها تتمنى لو تعرض إحدى لوحاتها فيه أيضا...
قالت ذلك ثم نظرت إلى يدها المجبرة وعلاها بعض الحزن الذي سرعان ما تبدد حين قلت مشجعا:
"سنرى ما يمكن فعله".
ابتسمت رغد ابتسامة رضا وامتنان...
وفارقتها تلك الليلة والبسمة ملتصقة بوجهها...
ذهبت إلى البيت ليلا... وكان أمامي فتاة أخرى أنتظر أن تلتصق ابتسامة ما بوجهها هي الأخرى!
بعد أن أوصلت الخالة إلى المستشفى دخلت إلى مكتبي, فإذا بأروى توافيني بعد دقيقة...
كان جليا على وجهها أنها ترغب في الحديث معي... طلبت منها أن تجلس...
وجلست على المقعد المجاور لها... انتظرت حديثها... ومرت بضع ثوان وبعض التردد مسيطر عليها ثم نطقت أخيرا:
"هل اشتريت التذاكر؟"
تنهدت باستياء... فقد كانت فكرة السفر هي آخر ما أنتظر الحديث عنه...
ونحن في مثل هذه الظروف... ثم قلت:
"ليس بعد".
فقالت أروى متشككة:
"لكنك لم تنس أمرها أليس كذلك؟"
نظرت إلي نظرة مركزة فأجبتها:
"لا لم أنس... ولكن... دعي رغد تخرج من المستشفى أولا على الأقل".
ومررت أصابعي في شعري وزفرت بضيق... 
إشارة مني إلى أنه ليس بالوقت المناسب لحديث كهذا...
راقبتني أروى قليلا وربما لم تفهم إشارتي وسألتني:
"تبدو قلقا جدا... هل ابنة عمك بخير؟"
انقبضت عضلات فكي لدى سماع سؤالها ثم أرخيتها وأجبت:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

"نعم".
فإذا بأروى تقول مدافعة:
"وليد... اسمعني... أنا لم أدفع بها من أعلى السلم".
حدقت بها مستغربا... ثم أطلقت بصري للفراغ وقلت:
"أعرف".
فصمتت أروى ثم قالت:
"كنت أظن أنك فهمت شيئا خطأ... ماحصل هو أننا تشاجرنا وانثنينا لالتقاط شيء من على العتبات فانزلقت قدم رغد وأمسكت بي فوقعنا سوية".
أثارت جملتها اهتمامي... فأنا حتى الآن لا أعرف تفاصيل ما حصل وتحاشيت سؤال رغد ومن سؤال أروى...
التفت إليها وقلت باهتمام:
"ولأجل ماذا تشاجرتما؟؟"
التزمت أروى جانب الصمت ثم سألتني:
"ألم تخبرك؟"
أجبت:
"لم أسألها... ولن أفعل على الأقل في الوقت الراهن...
لا أريد أن تنفعل بشكل أو بآخر... أريد أن تتحسن نفسيتها قبل أي شيء... لكن أخبريني أنتِ؟"
ترددت أروى ثم عقدت العزم وقالت:
"إنه هاتفك".
استغربت:
"عفواً؟؟!"
فتابعت أروى:
"أنت نسيته في مكتبك... وكان يرن... وأرادت هي حمله إليك فطلبت منها إعطائي إياه فرفضت وأصرت على حمله إليك بنفسها...
كنا على الدرج... وحينما حاولت أخذه منها وقع على العتبات..."
وتوقفت. صمت لحظة أستوعب فيها ما قيل... ثم سألت:
"ثم ماذا؟؟"
فتابعت:
"أردنا إلتقاطه فوقعنا..."
قلت:
"أهذا كل شيء!؟"
غير مصدق... أن يكون سبب حادث فظيع ومؤلم هو شيء بهذه التفاهة...
ولما رأيت أروى تومىء برأسها (نعم) تملكني الغضب...
قلت تلقائيا:
"هكذا إذن... أردت نزع الهاتف من يدها فكسرتها".
اندهشت أروى من تعقيبي وقالت:
"قلت لك إنه وقع للأسفل وأردنا التقاطه".
وقفت مستاءً وقلت:
" أنا لم أنسه في المكتب أصلاً... بل أنا من أعطاها إياه تلك الليلة ولم يكن هناك داعٍ لأن تتدخلي لاستعادته".
عبس وجه أروى وقالت مستنكرة:
"وليد! لقد كنتَ نائما في غرفتك... أردت إعادته إليك ليوقظك وقت الصلاة كالمعتاد... وهي أرادت أن تفعل هذا بنفسها".
قلت بشيء من العصبية:
"ولماذا اعترضتها؟؟ أمن أجل شيء بهذه التفاهة تتسببان بحادث بهذا الحجم؟؟ 
لقد تكسرت عظامها وها هي طريحة الفراش كالمعاقة... كنت أعتقد أن شجاركما قام على أمر شأنا...
تقولين من أجل هاتف؟؟! ألا تخفين عني شيئا أكبر يا أروى؟؟"
هنا وقفت أروى بانفعال وهتفت بغضب:
ليس من أجل الهاتف... وأنا ليس لدي ما أخفيه عنك, مثلما تفعل أنت...
ولا أسمح بأن تتجاوز هي حدودها... كيف كنت تتوقع مني أن أتصرف؟؟ أأتركها تذهب إليك وأنا واقفة أتفرج؟؟
هل نسيت إنني أنا زوجتك وأقرب الناس إليك وليست هي".
اندهشت... فتحت فمي لأنطق مستنكرا:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

"أروى"
غير أنها لم تدعني أتم جملتي بل قاطعتني مباشرة وبانفعال:
"ماذا يا وليد؟ ماذا؟؟ ما الذي ستجرؤ على قوله الآن؟؟ إنني أنا زوجتك لا هي...
وأنا من يحق لها الاقتراب منك ومن خصوصياتك... لا هي... 
أنا من يجب أن تضعها في اعتبارك الأول... ومن يجب أن تصرف عليها عواطفك وحبك... لا هي
وليد... إنني لا أحظى بعلاقة أكثر دفئا وعاطفة منها... وطوال تلك الشهور وأنا أفسر مواقفك بأنها من باب المسؤولية والأمانة... 
وأتقبلها وبسعة صدر بل وبإعجاب... والآن... أكتشف أن الحقيقة قد تخطت ذلك...
إنك تحبها هي... ألست كذلك يا وليد؟؟"
حملقت في أروى في دهشة من كلامها... وعجز عن الرد... 
وإذا بها تهتف في وجهي مستمرة بانفعال:
"لماذا لا ترد؟ أي حقائق تخفي عني بعد يا وليد؟؟ ماذا سأكتشف عنك أيضا؟؟
لماذا أتيت إلى مزرعتي أصلا؟؟ لماذا ظرت في حياتي؟؟ لماذا تزوجتني؟؟"
صعقني كلام أروى فانفضت يداي ثم إذا بهما تطبقان على ذراعيها وإذا بي أهتف بعصبية:
"أروى... هل فقدت صوابك؟؟"
أروى دفعت بيدي بعيدا عنها وهي تقول:
"اتركني... لماذا تزوجتني إن كنت تحبها هي؟؟ ماذا تخفي عني بعد؟؟
ما الذي تخططان له من خلفي؟؟...
ماذا... ماذا كنتما تفعلان عند النافذة؟؟قل".
قلت مستاءً:
"أي نافذة وأي هذيان؟؟"
قالت مندفعة وهي تشير بيدها إلى نافذة الغرفة:
"هنا... ضحكاتك كانت تحترق الأبواب... وأراكما واقفين جنبا إلى جنب عند النافذة والأضواء مطفأة...
هل كنتما تتبادلان كلمات الحب وتضحكان علي؟؟"
وفهمت أنها تعني يوم الجمعة الماضي... عندما وقفت رغد تستمع للأذان عند النافذة في غرفة مكتبي وقدمت إلى جوارها...
لم أتحمل جنونها الفظيع هذا... فقبضت على يدها بشدة وهتفت في وجهها:
"حسبك... تماديت يا أروى؟؟ هل جننت؟؟"
فصرخت:
"وكيف تريد مني ألا أجن وأنا أكتشف أن زوجي خائن...؟؟
يظهر النبالة والشهامة مع ابنة عمه بينما في الخفاء يتبادلان الحب والصور ويستغفلاني؟؟"
هنا فقدت السيطرة على أعصابي وضغطت على يدها بقوة أوشكت معها على عصرها في قبضتي...
وصرخت وأنا أعض على أسناني:
" إياك... إياك أن تكرري الكلمة ثانية... أتسمعين؟؟ 
وإياك... ثم إياك... أن تقحمي رغد في هذا... لا علاقة لها بشي... فهمت؟؟
ولا أسمح بأن تتحدثي عنها هكذا... ولا تجعلي أفكاركِ تقودكِ إلى الجحيم..."
وتابعت:
"أكون خائنا لو كنت عرفتها بعد زواجي منك... لكن... لكن حبهها نشأ في صدري منذ طفولتي... ولا أسمح... بأن تصفيه بالخيانة...
إنه أكبر من أن... تفهميه... أو يفهمه أي أحد... وسواءً عرفت أو لم تعرفي... 
وأعجبك أو لم يعجبك... فإن شيئا لن يتغير... وما في قلبي سأحمله إلى قبري... 
وأنا أتحمل أي شيء في هذه الدنيا... أي شيء... إلا أن يصيب صغيرتي الأذى أو الإساءة... 
بأي شكل... ومن أي شخص... مهما كان... أعرفت هذا الآن؟؟"
وأطلقت سراح يدها وابتعدت عنها وسددت ركلة عشوائية إلى المقعد...
أروى بقيت تنظر إلي برهة... ثم تصم أذنيها وكأنها تريد أن تحول دون تكرر
صدى كلامي بينهما...
ثم إذا بها تهتف:
"كيف... أمكنك... فعل هذا بي!؟"
ثم تهرول بسرعة خارجة من الغرفة...
بقيت واقفا على النار وجبت في الغرقة بضع خطوات عشوائية حتى استقررت أخيرا

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

على مقعدي خلف المكتب...
ركزت مرفقي على طاولة المكتب وأسندت رأسي على كفي بمرارة...
ما الذي فعلته؟؟
ما الذي قلته؟؟
ما الذي أصابك يا وليد؟؟ وما الذي ينتظرك؟؟
درت في دوامة الأفكار حتى داهمني الدوار والغثيان وشعرت بألم حاد في معدتي...
رفعت رأسي عن كفي وهممت بالتفتيش عن أقراص المعدة التي أتناولها عند الحاجة والتي أضع بعضها في أدراج مكتبي...
لفت انتباهي وجود مجموعة من الأوراق على المكتب, يعلوها قلم رصاص...
تركت يدي الدرج واتجهت إلى الأوراق عفويا... أزحت القلم ورأيت الورقة الأولى بيضاء خالية إلا من تجعيد خفيف...
تصفحت ما يليها... ودهشت لما رأيت...!!
أتعرفون ماذا رأيت؟؟
شيئا سيدهشكم مثلي ويلقي بكم في بئر الحيرة...
على تلك الأوراق كانت هناك صور مرسومة بقلم الرصاص...
لوجه شخص مألوف جدا... كان ينظر إلى إحدى النواحي وقد على وجهه تعبير القلق...
ملامحه كانت مرسومة بدقة عجيبة وكأنها خرجت من أصل الواقع مباشرة... وأكثر ما يثير الدهشة...
هو وجود انكسار بسيط على أنفه الطويل... مشابه تماما للانكسار الذي يعلو أنفي أنا!
قلبت الورقة بعد الأخرى... والدماء تتصاعد إلى وجهي... والدهشة تملأ عيني...
كان وجهي أنا... مرسوما على أكثر من ورقة... رسما هيكليا بسيطا وغير مكتمل... بقلم الرصاص...
هذه رسمات رغد...
تذكرت... إنني في ليلة الحادث, كنت قد تركتها في مكتبي مع هاتفي... لتنقل الصور التي التقطناها في النزهة إلى الحاسوب...
الصور... الهاتف... الحاسوب...!
أخذت أفتش في هاتفي وحاسوبي عن تلك الصور... لم أعثر عليها في الهاتف...
لكنني وجدتها في الحاسوب...
أتدرون ماذا وجدت بين الصور؟؟
صورة لي!
صورة وأنا أنظر إلى البحر... وعلى وجهي أمارات القلق...
مطابقا تماما لتلك التي وجدتها مرسومة على الورق...
رغد...
رغد...
آه... يا حبيبتي...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

********************

اليوم سأجرب السير على عكازي...
الطبيب والنعالجة الطبيعية والممرضة والسيدة ليندا جميعهم يقفون إلى جانبي وأنا أحاول النهوض مستندة على العكاز...
أخصائية العلاج الطبيعي أجرت لرجلي تمارين تحريك بسيطة قبل قليل, وشرحت لي وللسيدة لينداكيفيتها... كانت سهلة ولكنها هيجت بعض الألم في قدمي ولذلك أنا متخوفة من استخدام العكاز...
الطبيب كان يكرر عبارات التشجيع... ويطمئنني بأن رجلي بخير...
لكنني قلقة وخاشية أن أصيب رجلي بالعرج... وأنتهي عرجاء... تثير شفقة الآخرين...
ولأن إصابتي شملت يدي اليمنى أيضا فإن استخدام العكاز لم يكن بالأمر السهل...
ولاقيت صعوبة في تثبيته والارتكاز عليه...
المحاولات الأولى لم تككن ناجحة ولم تثر في نفسي إلا القلق والكآبة... 

وفيما أنا أخطو خطواتي البطيئة الثقيلة تعثرت بعباءتي وكدت أنزلق لولا أن تداركتني أيدي من حولي.
"لا أريد أن أستخدم هذا".
قلت بذلك بغيظ مشيرة إلى العكاز... شاعرة بنفور منه ورفض كلي لاستخدامه...
اخصائية العلاج الطبيعي حاولت تشجيعي وحثي على إعادة المحاولة...
كانوا جميعا مسترسلين في تحريضهم لي على السير وتصوير الأمر بالمهمة السهلة فيما هي شاقة بدنيا ونفسيا...
"لا أستطيع".
صرحت... فعقبوا جميعا:
"بلى تستطيعين... هيا حاولي مجددا... ستنجحين هذه المرة".
أخيرا وافقت كارهة على المحاولة وسرت خطوتين أجر فيهما رجلي من خلفي وأكاد أتعثر بملابسي...
"هيا... أحسنت... واصلي..."
يشجعوني وأنا أكاد أنهار من التوتر...
هنا سمعت طرقا على الباب والذي كان نصف مغلق وجاء صوت وليد يحييّ.
ثم رأيته يدخل الغرفة وينظر إلينا... كان يحمل حاسوبه المحمول وكيساً ما.
عندما نظر إلي هتفت مستنجدة:
"وليد..."
وألقيت بالعكاز جانبا ومددت يدي إليه... طالبة الدعم...
وليد وضع ما كان في يده جانبا وأسرع نحوي وما إن بلغني حتى ألقيت بثقل جسدي عليه
هو بدلا من العكاز وأنا أقول:
"لا أستطيع... لا أريد أن أمشي بالعكاز.. لا أريد".
ربت وليد على يدي المجبرة وقال:
"اهدئي رغد... ماذا حصل؟؟"
قلت مستغيثة:
"قل لهم ألا يضغطوا علي... لا أريد هذا العكاز... 
قدمي تؤلمني... لن أستخدمه ثانية... أرجوك أخرجني من هنا".
تنقل وليد ببصره على الطاقم الطبي وقال مخاطبا الطبيب:
"ما الأمر يا دكتور؟"
الطبيب أجاب:
"لا شيء. إتها خائفة من استخدام العكاز ونحن نحاول تشجيعها".
أبدى وليد تعبيرات الضيق على وجهه وقال:
"لكننا لم نتفق على هذا".
استغرب الطبيب وسأل:
"على ماذا؟"
رد وليد:
"على بدء التمارين... لا أحب أن تقرروا شيئا دون إبلاغي...
ولا أقبل أن تضغطوا على الفتاة في شيء".
نظر الطبيب وأخصائية العلاج الطبيعي إلى بعضهما البعض, نظرات ذات مغزى,
ثم التقطت الأخيرة العكاز الملقي على الأرض وقالت:
"حسنا... سنحاول مع العكاز لاحقا... لكن يجب الاستمرار على تمارين الرجل".
التفت وليد إلي وقال:
"سنعود إلى السرير".
وسرت متعمدة عليه إلى أن جلست باسترخاء على سريري...
"كيف تشعرين؟"
سألني وليد فأجبت منفعلة:
"أنا لن أمشي بهذا العكاز... إما أن أسير على قدمي كالسابق أو سأبقى في سريري للأبد".
وليد رد:
"هوني عليكِ..."
كتمت خوفي وصمت...
غادر الطاقم الطبي وتبعهما وليد ثم عاد بعد بضع دقائق... ابتسم وقال:
"أحضرت لك بعض المجلات لتطلعي عليها".
وقرب إلي الكيس الذي أحضره معه...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

نظرة إله بامتنان وقلت:
"ولكن يا وليد أنا أريد الخروج من هنا... دعنا نعود للبيت".
وليد ارتسم بعض القلق على وجهه ثم قال:
" من الأفضل أن تبقي لأيام أخرى بعد... ريثما تتحسن إصابتك وتتدربين على السير على العكاز أكثر".
قلت:
"لن أحاول ثانية".
بدأ القلق يتفاقم على وجه وليد فقلت:
"أرجوك... أنا لا أريد البقاء هنا".
السيدة ليندا تدخلت قائلة:
"شرحت لنا أخصائية العلاج الطبيعي كيفية التمارين وسأتولى العناية بها في المنزل...
فإذا كان الطبيب يوافق فمن الخير لنا المغادرة يا بني".
وليد لم يظهر تأييدا ولا أعرف لم يريد لي البقاء في المستشفى أكثر...
رغم الإرباك الذي سببه الأمر في عمله وفي وضعنا بشكل عام...
إضافة إلى تكاليف المستشفى الباهضة...
قال:
"لثلاثة أيام أخرى على الأقل".
وكان الإصرار مغلفا بالرجاء ينبع من عينيه... فقلت باستلام:
"ثلاثة فقط".
ابتسم وليد ثم التفت إلى السيدة ليندا وخاطبها:
"هيا بنا الآن إلى المنزل ياخالتي... وكان الله في عونك هذه الليلة أيضا".
وكالعادة بعد اصطحابها للمنزل عاد وليد وبقى برفقتي طوال ساعات الزيارة...
وكان يشغل نفسه بانجاز أعماله في حاسوبه الخاص, بينما كنت أنا أتصفح المجلات التي جلبها لي وبين لحظة وأخرى ألقي نظرة على الساعة...
النهار غدا طويلا... وشعرت بالملل... وراودتني فكرة الاتصال بنهلة والتي لم أهاتفها منذ أيام ولم أعلمها عما حصل معي...
"وليد".
ناديته وقد كان مركزا في الشاشة فالتفت إلي:
"نعم؟"
قلت:
"من فضلك هلا ناولتني الهاتف؟"
وأشرت إلى المنضدة المجاورة حيث كان الهاتف موضوعا على الوصول إليه.
أقبل وليد وناولني الهاتف وسألني عفويا:
"بمن ستتصلين؟"
أجبت:
"ببيت خالتي".
وليد أمسك بالهاتف وأبعده عني... نظرت إليه باستغراب فرد على استغرابي بسؤال:
"هل سبق وأن أخبرتيهم؟"
أجبت:
"لا".
وليد أعاد الهاتف إلى المنضدة وقال:
"جيد. لا داعي لأن تقلقيهم الآن".
تعجبت وسألت:
"ألا تريد مني الاتصال بهم؟"
قال:
"أرجوك لاتفعلي رغد".
ازداد عجبي وسألت:
"لماذا؟؟"
وليد شد على قبضتيه وعلاه التوتر ثم قال:
"تعرفين... إن ذلك سيسبب لهم القلق وأنت لا تزالين في المستشفى... الحمدلله أنك بخير ولا داعي لإشغال بالهم عليك".

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

إنني أوافي نهلة بتفاصيل سخيفة عن حياتي اليومية فهل يعقل ألا أخبرها عن حادثة كهذه؟
قلت:
"سأطمئنهم إلى أنني بخير وسأغادر قريبا".
وليد حرك رأسه اعتراضا.
قلت:
"لكن..."
وتكلم وليد بنبرة شديدة الرجاء:
"أرجوك يا رغد... لا تخبريهم بشيء... أرجوك".
ورغم أنني لم أفهم موقف وليد غير أنني أذعنت لطلبه ولم أتصل بعائلة خالتي ولم أطلعهم على شيء مما حصل إلى أن التقينا فيما بعد...
ومضت الأيام الأخيرة... وأخيرا غادرت المستشفى...
كاد وليد قد أعد إحدى غرف الطابق السفلي لأقيم فيها مؤقتا...
ولأن منزلنا كبير وموحش ومليء بالعتبات والدرجات, فقد اختار لي أقرب غرفة إلى المطبخ وإلى غرفة المعيشة السفلية والتي استقلها هو بدوره للمبيت قريبا مني.
كنتقد تدربت على السير بالعكاز مضطرة... المهمة شاقة وتحركي بطيء وثقيل... لكنني عدمت حلا آخر...
أخذت أتنقل بالعكاز في غرفة نومي وفي الجوار بحذر ومشقة وغالبا ما أعتمد على الآخرين لجلب الأشياء إلي.
وليد والسيدة ليندا والخادمة تناوبوا على رعايتي وملازمتي معظم الأوقات.
أما الدخيلة الشقراء فلم أر وجهها الملون مُذ زارتني في المستشفى بعد الحادث...
وليد أصر على إقامة حفلة عشاء صغيرة دعونا إليها المقربين احتفالا بخروجي من المستشفى.
الفكرة لم تعجبني لأنني بالتأكيد سأضطر لمجالسة الشقراء مع الضيوف. لكنني رضخت للأمر من أجل وليد.
ما كان أطيبه وأكرمه... طوال فترة بقائي في المستشفى...
أول ضيفة وصلت كانت صديقتي مرح مع والدتها وشقيقتيها وقد استقبلتهن السيدة ليندا وقادتهن إلى غرفة الضيوف حيث أجلس.
أمطرتني الثلاث بالتحيات والتهنئات على خروجي من المستشفى وأهدينني سلة حلويات رائعة.
"ولكن أين هي السيدة أروى؟ نتوق للتعرف إليها".
قالت ذلك مرح بكل عفوية وهي تجهل أن مجرد ذكر اسم هذه الدخيلة يثير غيضي...
السيدة ليندا ردت مبتسمة:
"إنها في الجوار... سوف أستدعيها".
وذهبت لاستدعائها.
مرح قالت مازحة:
"أتحرق شوقا لرؤية مالكة المصنع وصاحبة الملايين! يقول أبي أنها كانت تعيش في مزرعة حياة عادية!"
أم عارف- والدة مرح- زجرت مرح على تعليقها ولكن مرح ابتسمت وقالت:
"هيا أمي! هذه رغد صديقتي المقربة وهي تعرف أنني أحب المزاح! ألا تبدو حكاية السيدة أروى أشبه بالأساطير؟؟"
لحظات وإذا بالشقراء تهل علينا...
قامت الثلاث وحيينها بحرارة وعبرن عن سرورهن الشديد بالتعرف إليها ولهفتهن المسبقة للقائها...
وكان جليا عليهن الانبهار بها... نعم فهي جميلة بدرجة آسرة للنظر وقد تزينت هذه الأمسية بشكل متقن جدا...
إنني أمهر منها في فن المساحيق والألوان... لكني الآن قابعة في مكاني بجبيرتي وعكازي...
وبدون أي زينة... ولا أثير سوى شفقة الأخرين...
بمجرد حلولها, سرقت الشقراء كل الأضواء بعيدا عني... أنا من كان يفترض أن تكون هذه الحفلة قد أقيمت من أجلها!
وعندما أتت أم سيف وأم فادي كذلك انضمتا إليهن.
وحتى على المائدة, كن يأكلن بسرور وعفوية ويمتدحن الأطباق اللذيذة واليد الماهرة التي أعدتها...
فيما كنت أنا المعاقة بالكاد ألمس الطعام بيدي اليسرى...
وعوضا عن أن تبهجني هذه الحفلة كما يفترض زادتني غيضا ونفورا من الدخيلة.
التزمت جانب الهدوء معظم الوقت لشعوري بأنني لا أملك شيئا أمام ما تملكه الشقراء مما يثير اهتمام وإعجاب الآخرين...
وعندما قامت الدخيلة برفع الأطباق الرئيسية إذا بمرح والتي كانت جالسة إلى جواري
تقترب مني وتهمس في أذني:
"زوجة أبيكِ مذهلة! جذابة مثله! كم هما ثنائي رائع".

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ولو لم أتمالك نفسي لأفرغت ما في معدتي من شدة الغيظ...
بعد أن خرج الضيوف, أويت مباشرة إلى غرفتي والنار تحرق صدري وتفحمه...
ولم أجد من حولي ما أفرغ فيه غضبي ولا من أبثه همي أو أعبر له عما يختلج داخلي...
فأخذت أبكي بحرقة... وأردت أن أكسر الجبيرة وأحطم العكاز اللذين لم يزيداني إلا بؤسا...
ومن شدة غيظي رميت بالعكاز بعيدا بقوة فارتطم بطاولة على مقربة وأحدث بعض الجلبة...
طرق الباب وسمعت وليد يخاطبني:
"هذا أنا يا رغد... هل انت بخير؟؟"
قلت:
"نعم. لا تقلق".
قال:
"هل تحتاجين إلى شيء؟"
أجبت:
"كلا... شكرا".
فقال:
"إذن تصبحين على خير".
وأحسست به يبتعد...
شعرت برغبة مفاجئة في التحدث معه... أردت النهوض ولكن عكازي كان بعيدا...
ناديته لكنه لم يسمعني... زحفت على الأرض إلى أن وصلت إلى عكازي...
ثم ارتديت حجابي على عجل وسرت نحو الباب...
ذهبت إلى غرفة المعيشة المجاورة حيث يبات هو حاليا... وكان الباب مفتوحا ويكشف ما في الداخل...
إلى الجدار المقابل لفتحة الباب كانت أروى تسند ظهرها وقد مددت إحدى يديها إلى خصرها بينما يقف وليد أمامها مباشرة وذراعاه ممدودتان إلى الأمام ومسندتان إلى ذات الجدار مشكلتين طوقا حولها...
حين وقع بصري على منظرهما شعرت بالشلل المفاجىء وترنحت بعكازي...
بسرعة استدرت للوراء وخطوت خطوتين بالعكاز مبتعدة عن الصدمة... ولأنني شعرت بالشلل فقد رميت ثقلي كاملا على العكاز الذي انزلق فوق الأرضية الملساء وأوقعني فجأة...
تأوهت ألما... ولم أستطع النهوض ليس من شدة الإصابة بل من العشي الذي أصاب عيني من منظر الاثنين...
لمحت وليد يقبل نحوي قلقا ويجثو بقربي وهو يقول:
"أأنت بخير؟"
بخير...؟ لا! أنا لست بخير... لست بخير... لست بخير...
هب وليد لمساعدتي على النهوض فقلت زاجرة:
"دعني من فضلك".
ومددت يدي إلى العكاز وأقمته عموديا على الأرض وحاولت النهوض...
غير أنني لم أستطع...
كانت أطرافي ترتجف وأعصابي منهارة وعجزة عن شد قبضتي على العكاز فانزلق مجددا...
قال وليد:
"دعيني أساعدك".
لكنني رددت باقتضاب:
"قلت دعني وشأني... سأنهض بمفردي".
وأعدت الاستناد إلى العكازوانهرت أرضا...
وليد حينما رأى ذلك مد ذراعيه ورفعني عن الأرض...
قلت بغضب:
"ماذا تفعل؟ كلا... أنزلني..."
قال وليد بانفعال:
"ستكسرين بقبة أطرافك إن تركتك هكذا".
وسار بي رغما عني إلى أن أوصلني إلى غرفتي ووضعني على السرير.
قلت ثائرة:
"لا أريد مساعدة من أحد... دعوني وشأني".
وليد نظر إلي باستغراب واستهجان معا وقال:
"ماذا جرى لك يا رغد؟ ما غيرك هكذا فجأة؟"
قلت بغضب:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

"ليس من شأنك... إياك أن تكررها ثانية... من تظن نفسكك؟؟"
وليد حملق بي مندهشا:
"رغد!! أتهذين؟؟"
صرخت:
"نعم أهذي... أنا مجنونة... ماذا يهمك في ذلك؟؟"
أطرق وليد برأسه ثم قال مستاء:
"الظاهر أنني تسرعت حين أحضرتك من المستشفى... أنت لاتزالين متعبة".
استفزتني جملته... فصرخت:
"متعبة ومجنونة وعرجاء... ثم ماذا؟ هل اكتشفت حقيقة ما أكون الآن؟"
تنفس وليد نفسا عميقا ثم أولاني ظهره وغادر.
ناديت بغضب:
"إلى أين تذهب؟ عد إلى هنان".
لكنه اختفى... ثم فجأة ظهر يحمل العكاز وأتى به إلى جانبي...
لما رأيت العكاز قربي مباشرة ثار جنوني... أخذت العكاز ورميت به بقوة بعيدا فارتطم بنفس الطاولة وأحدث ذات الجلبة... وليد وقف بجواري يراقب بصمت...
قلت بحدة:
"لا أريد هذا ولن أستخدمه ثانية... هل فهمت؟"
لم يتحرك ولم يقل شيئا... فاشتططت غضبا من بروده وصرخت:
"لا تعده إلي ثانية... مفهوم؟؟"
وليد وقف يسمعني وينظر إلي ولا يرد!
أردت منه أن يقول شيئا.. أن يغضب... أن يتشاجر معي أو يواسيني... أن يبدي أي ردة فعل تفيد بأنه يسمعني ولكنه لم يحرك ساكنا.
قلت بتهيج:
"لماذا لا ترد؟"
وليد حدق بي لحظة ثم قال:
"هل انتهيت الآن؟"
حملقنا ببعضنا لفترة ثم استدار وليد بقصد المغادرة.
هتفت بسرعة:
"انتظر".
استدار إلي بنفاذ صبر وقال بضيق بالغ:
"ماذا بعد؟"
ولما أحسست بضيقه هدأت فجأة وشعرت بالذنب...
صمت برهة متراجعة, وقبضت على ما أفلت من أعصابي... ثم قلت وقد تحول صوتي بغتة إلى السكينة:
"إلى أين تذهب".
رد وليد بانفعال:
"إلى قعر الجحيم.. هل يهمك هذا؟"
وأراد أن يخرج فناديته مجددا :
"وليد".
التفت إلي بطول بال وزفر زفرة قوية من صدره وقال باقتضاب:
"نعم؟"
إنه غاضب بالفعل...
يا أنت!.. يا من تقف هناك تشتعل غضبا.. يا من تدعي أنك ذاهب إلى قعر الجحيم...
إنك أنت جحيمي! اقترب وابتعد مني في آن واحد... فأنا أفقد توازني في كلا الوضعين...
ولاشيء يحرقني ويزيدني سعيرا وجنونا أكثر من رؤيتك إلى جانب الشقراء الدخيلة...
"نعم يا رغد هل هناك شيء آخر؟؟"
قال وليد ذلك لما استبطأ ردي ورأى ترددي...
"رغد؟؟!!"
قال مستغربا ومستاءً... فقلت منكسرة:
"أنا... آسفة".
ومن التعبيرات التي تجلت على وجهه أدركت أنه لم يكن يتوقع أسفي أو ينتظره...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

قلت:
"لا تغضب مني".
حملق بي وليد في صمت ثم ضغط بإصبعه على المنطقة بين حاجبيه ثم قال:
"لست غاضبا... لكنني تعب من تقلبات مزاجك هذه يا رغد..."
ثم تابع بصوت راج:
"أعطيني فترة نقاهة أرخي فيها أعصابي المشدودة قبل أن تنقطع".
فسرت الإرخاء الذي يقصده على أنه أروى... فهيجني المعنى وقلت منفلتة من جديد:
"وأعصابك هذه لا تسترخي إلا مع الشقراء؟"
نظر إلي بتعجب وتابعت:
"أما أما.. فأعصابي لن تستريح ومزاجي لن يصفو إلا إذا أرسلتها للمزرعة وأبعدتها عني نهائيا".
مرر وليد أصابع في شعره كما يفعل عندما يتوتر... ثم زفر:
"يا صبر أيوب".
وأحسست بالجملة تطعن قلبي.. فقلت ثائرة:
"يلزمك صبر بحجم المحيط إن كنت ستبقيها أمام عيني تصول وتجول...
وأنا معاقة بهذا الشكل.. لتتحمل النتائج.. قلت لك أنني أكرهها ولا أريد رؤية وجهها ثانية...
إنها حتى لم تفكر في الاعتذار عما سببته لي... بل لا بد أنها فرحة بإصابتي وتشمت بي..
وأنا أفضل الموت حرقا على أن أراها تجول أمام ناظري بكل حرية".
ربما بالغت بالتعبير عن غيظي الشديد أمام وليد... هو وضع يديه على صدغيه ثم هتف بقوة:
"حاضر... حاضر يا رغد... حاضر... سأرسلها إلى المزرعة وأخلصك من كل هذا... أفعل أي شيء لأجلك... ماذا تأمرين بعد؟ فقط أريحيني..."
وضرب الباب بقبضته بقوة وانصرف...

************* 

وعدت إلى غرفة المعيشة والمجاورة لغرفة رغد فوجدت أروى لا تزال هناك...
واقفة عند الباب وتستمع إلى شجارنا...
لم تتحدث بل ألقت علي نظرة خيبة سريعة ثم غادرت المكان...
قبل قليل كنت أحاول مصالحتها وتوضيح بعض الأمور العالقة منذ أيام...
إننا متخاصمان والجو مربوك للغاية وكلما حاولت التقرب منها صدتني بجملة: (أعدني إلى المزرعة).
أحاول بذل جهودي لإقناعها بالعدول عن الفكرة حاليا ولكن...
وإن كان هناك شعرة أمل واحدة فإن رغد بكلامها الأخير هذا... قطعتها...
رغد كانت بصحة مقبولة مُذ غادرت المستشفى وتقبلت بعد جهد فكرة السير على العكاز...
والأمور سارت على نحو مرضٍ إلى أن انتهت حفلت العشاء الصغيرة التي أقمتها إحتفالا بسلامتها...
وأعتقد... بل أنا على يقين من أن سبب تدهورها المفاجىء هو مقابلة أروى...
إن علي ألا أقف مكتوف اليدين وأترك الفتاة تتخبط وتنهار من جديد... في السابق كانت تنشغل في الجامعة وفي الدراسة...
أما وهي حبيسة الجبيرة والمنزل... فإن اصطدامها بأروى سيسبب كارثة نفسية لها...
ولأن الوضع لم يكن ليطاق البتة فقد انتهى قراري إلى أن اشتري تذاكر السفر عاجلا...
"لا بأس.. فنحن أعددنا أمتعتنا منذ أيام يا بني وسنضيف ما يلزم".
أجابتني الخالة حين أخبرتها بعد أن عدت من شركة الطيران في اليوم التالي...
قلت:
"جيد. وهلا ساعدت رغد في تجهيز أمتعتها؟"
"بكل تأكيد".
سألت:
"بالمناسبة هل هي مستيقضة؟"
فأننا لم أرها أو أعرف عنها شيئا منذ البارحة... ولا أعرف بأي مزاج استيقضت هذا الصباح!
ردت الخالة:
"نعم. انهت حمامها وطعامها قبل قليل فقد رأيت الخادمة تخرج بالأطباق من غرفتها".
قلت:
"إذن رجاء أعلميها بأنني أود التحدث معها".

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وسبقتني الخالة إلى غرفة رغد لتعلمها بقدومي, ثم رأيتها تخرج وتقول:
"تفضل".
البارحة كانت فتاتي غير طبيعية وأظنني أنا أيضا لم أسيطر على أعصابي كما ينبغي...
لكن أنا حتى لو غضبت من رغد وتقلبات مزاجها يتغلب خوفي عليها وحبي لها على أي شعور آخر ويعيدني إليها ملهوفا...
أشتاق وأعود إليها حتى لو لم أكن أجد لديها ما يغذي شوقي...
إنها المحور التي تدور حوله أحاسيسي ومشاعري واهتماماتي... وأمور حياتي كلها...
وقفت عن الباب وطرقته... وسمعتها تأذن لي بالدخول...
لا أعرف لماذا هذه المره تسارعت نبضات قلبي وساورني التوتر... أكثر من المعتاد...
رغد كانت جالسة على المقعد أمام المرآة... ونظرت إلي من خلال المرآة فازداد توتري ثم حييتها بصوت خافت, وهي ردت بهدوء.
سألتها:
"كيف أنت هذا الصباح؟"
متمنيا أن تكون إجابتها مطمئنة شكلا ومضمونا.
فردت:
"الحمدلله".
وهي لا تزال تخاطبني عبر المرآة...
عقبت:
"الحمدلله".
ولمحت العكاز إلى جوارها فسألت:
"هل قمت بالتمارين؟"
فردت:
"نعم".
"وكيف تشعرين؟"
"بتحسن خفيف".
ابتهجت وقلت:
"عظيم... ستتحسنين بسرعة إن شاء الله وتستغنين عن هذا قريبا".
وأشرت إلى العكاز...
رغد نظرت إلى العكاز ثم إلي عبر المرآة نظرة تشكك وقلقوسألت:
"أحقا؟ أخشى أنني لا أستطيع الاستغناء عنه أبدا".
قلت بسرعة:
"ما هذا الكلام؟ غير صحيح".
وبدا على وجهها قلق أكبر وقالت:
"أو ربما يظل في قدمي شيء من العرج الأبدي".
قلت معترضا:
"كلا".
لكنها كانت شديدة القلق... بل إن أكبر مخاوفها كما استنتجت هو أن تنتهي إصابتها بالعرج لا سمح الله...
قلت مشجعا:
"لقد أكد الطبيب أنه أمر مؤقت إلى أن يشفى التمزق ويزول الورم وينجبر الكسر... لا تخافي صغيرتي".
تعلقت عينا رغد بسراب كلماتي الأخيرة... ثم إذا بها تستدير نحوي لتواجه نظراتي مباشرة...
وتقول:
"وليد... فيما لو... لو لا قدر الله أصبحت عرجاء أو معاقة...فــ.. هل... ستظل تهتم بي؟"
فوجئت من سؤالها الغريب... والذي أجهل المغزى الحقيقي من ورائه... وكانت تنتظر مني الإجابة من لهفة نظراتها إلي...
أي سؤال هذا يا رغد...!؟
قلت:
"لا تفكري هكذا يا رغد بالله عليك... أنا متفائل جدا وبإذن الله سيعود كل شي على ما كان".
لكنها عادت تسأل:
"لكن لو لا قدر الله لم أشف تماما... هل ستظل تعتني بي؟"
ومن الرجاء الذي قرأته في عينيها فهمت مقدار تشوقها لسماع إجابة مطمئنة...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

آه يا رغد! أوتسألين؟؟ أيساورك أي شك تجاهي أهميتك وأولويتك أنت في حياتي..؟
قلت:
"وحتى لو بلغت المائتين من العمر وأصبحت عاجزة عن كل شيء... سأظل أعتني بك دوما يا صغيرتي".
رأيت الابتسامة تشق طريقها إلى وجهها... كأنها شمس أشرقت في سماء نقية... ثم قالت:
"شكرا لك".
ابتسمت بسرور وراحة وقلت:
"على الرحب والسعة".
رغد كررت:
"أنا عاجزة عن شكرك على كل ماتفعله من أحلي.."
قاطعتها مداعبا:
"وهل ينتظر الآباء شكرا على رعايتة بناتهم؟"
رغد نظرت إلى الأرض ثم إلي وقالت:
"ولكنك ستكون في المائتين وعشر سنين من عمرك... أشك في أنك ستكون قادرا على حملي!"
ضحكت ثم قلت:
"لاتستهيني بقدراتي".
ثم أضفت:
"حسنا! سأريك!"
وعلى غير توقع منها مددت يدي أسفل الكرسي الذي تجلس هي فوقه ورفعتهما سويا!
رغد هتفت متعجبة:
"أوه... ماذا تفعل؟!"
قلت:
"سأحملك إلى الطابق العلوي لتعدي حقيبة سفرك... ستساعدك الخالة".
ولم أدع لها الفرصة للاعتراض وحملتها إلى غرفتها في الطابق العلوي واستدعيت خالتي والخادمة لمساعدتها... وذهبت لأعد حقيبتي أيضا...

*************

موعد سفرنا مساء اليوم... ولأنه سيكون سفر قصيرا فأنا لم أجهز في حقيبتي الكثير من الحاجيات. 
وكنت اتمنى لو أنني لا أضطر للسفر وأنا بهذه الحالة, ولكن وليد لم يجد بدا من أن يسافر بنا نحن الثلاث ثم يعود بي...
الساعة الآن الثالثة فجرا... تصورا أنني مستيقضة حتى الآن... يحول الأرق الفظيع دون استسلامي لسلطان النوم...!
وليد أخبرني بأنه سيأخذني إلى بيت خالتي لأقضي عندهم بضعة أيام... وأنا لم أخبر عائلة خالتي عن قدومي إليهم ولا عن إصابتي, بطلب من وليد نفسه.
سوف نترك الشقراء والسيدة ليندا في المزرعة... ونعود أنا ووليد إلى البيت!
ألا يكفي هذا سببا لجعلي أتأرق طوال الليل؟؟
هذا إضافة إلى تفكيري الدائم بإصابتي وخوفي من أنأنتهي عرجاء... أو تفقد يدي مهارتها في الرسم...
الرسم!
على ذكر الرسم تذكرت شيئا مهما فهببت جالسة فجأة...
"لوحاتي!"
هتفت أخاطب نفسي... كيف يعقل أن تكون رسماتي الأخيرة قد غابت عن ذهني هكذا..؟!
نهضت عن سريري وأضأت المصابيح وجلت ببصري فيما حولي مفتشة عن الأوراق التي رسمت وجه وليد ليلة النزهة...
"يا ألهي... أين يمكن أن تكون؟؟"
فقد كانت في يدي عندما وقعت من أعلى الدرج ولا أعرف ما حل بها بعد ذلك...
ربما الشقراء أزالتها وتخلصت منها... أو ربما السيدة ليندا جمعتها ووضعتها في مكان ما... أو ربما وليد بالصدفة شاهدها... رباه!!
ولم أستطع مقاومة رغبتي الملحة في العثور عليها تلك الساعة.
فتشت تفتيشا سطحيا في الأماكن التي افترضت أن يمكن أن يكون قد نقلها إليها....
ولم أعثر على شيء للآن... وحان دور غرفة مكتب وليد!

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

البيت يخيم عليه السكون والظلام... وحقيقة يبدو مرعبا... وأنا أتحرك ببطء وبحذر وببعض الخوف... إلى أن دخلت غرفة المكتب...
كانت الغرفة غارقة في الظلام الدامس, أشعلت المصابيح وألقيت نظرة على ما حولي واستقر بي العزم على أن أبدأ بتفتيش مكتب وليد...
"ربما يكون أحدهم قد جلبها إلى هنا! لكني أخشى أن يكونوا قد ألقوا بها في سلة المهملات".
قلت مخاطبة نفسي... وتأملت المكتب والأرفف العديدة والأوراق الكثيرة من حولي... وشعرت بالتقاعس... كيف يمكنني البحث بين كل هذه الأشياء؟؟
اقتربت من المكتب ولم ألحظ ما يسترعي الاهتمام على سطحه, فجلست على الكرسي خلفه وفتحت أول الأدراج وفتشت ما بداخله ثم تنقلت بين البقية واحدا تلو الآخر...
وفيما أنا أفعل ذلك فجأة سمعت صوتا مقبلا من ناحية الباب فجفلت وتسمرت في مكاني...
انكتمت أنفاسي من الفزع وتلاحقت نبضات قلبي... وكاد شعر رأسي يقف من الذعر...!
" رغد"!"
لقد كان صوت وليد!
سحبت يدي من الدرج الذي كنت أفتشه ووضعتها تلقائيا على صدري وأطلقت نفسا طويلا...
وليد تأملني وهو واقف عند فتحة الباب ويده ممسكة بمقبضه ووجهه يكسوه الاستغراب والقلق...
"ماذا تفعلين هنا وفي هذا الوقت!!؟؟"
نبعت قطيرات من العرق على جبيني من شدة فزعي وازدردت ريقي وتأتأت ولم أحر جوابا...
ولما رأى اضطرابي قال:
"هل أفزعتك؟؟"
أومأت برأسي (نعم) فأقبل نحوي حتى صار جواري وهو محملق بي باستغراب وحيرة...
ثم قال:
"أتبحثين عن شيء؟؟"
جمعت بعض الكلمات المبعثرة على لساني وقلت:
"أممم لا... أعني... لا شيء... لقد كنت..."
ولم أستطع التتمة...
وليد مد يدم وأمسك بيدي اليمنى المجبرة بلطف وقال:
"هوني عليك... هذا أنا ليس إلا!"
وبعد أن هدأت أنفاسي من فزعها وانتظمت خفقات قلبي ولاحظ وليد استرخائي قال:
"حسنا... عم كنت تبحثين؟؟"
شعرت بالخجل ولم أجرؤ على إجابته... ماذا أقول له؟!..
سحب وليد يده عن جبيرتي وانثنى أمامي ومد يده إلى أحد الأدراج واستخرج منه شيئا وضعه على المكتب مباشرة أمامي قائلا:
"عن هذه؟؟"
وإذا بها الأوراق التي كنت أفتش عنها ومعها قلمي الرصاصي...
تسلقت الدماء الحمراء أوداجي ورشت على وجهي صبغا شديد الاحمرار...
وسكنت عن أي كلام وأي حركة..
وليد بقي واقفا يراقب تقلبات لوني ولا أعرف ماذا كان يقول في نفسه...
وأخيرا قال:
"لم لم تنتظري حتى الصباح أو تطلبيها مني؟"
حينهها نطقت بارتباك:
"أأأ... طرأت... في بالي الآن".
وليد عاد ومد يده وأخذ الأوراق من جديد وقال:
"هلمي بنا إلى النوم... ينتظرنا سفر ومشقة".
وسار مبتعدا... والأوراق في يده!
هتفت:
"لوحاتي!"
فالتفت إلي وليد... ثم أمال إحدى زاويتي فمه للأعلى وهو ينظر إلي نظرة قوية ويقول:
"سآخذها إلى غرفتك! لا تخافي".
وسبقني إلى غرفتي... تنفست الصعداء... ثم سرت خلفه بعكازي ببطء... وعند الباب تقابلنا وجها لوجه... هو يهم بالخروج وأنا أهم بالدخول...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

بالضبط في طريق خطوات بعضنا البعض لكن أيا منا لم يتنحى عن طريق الآخر...
رفعت نظري إليه فإذا به ينظر إلي...بعمق وغموض... وجسده يحجب النور عني وظله يغطي جسدي... كالشجرة الخرافية الممتدة إلى السماء...
حاولت أن أهرب من نظراته... وأن أبتعد عن طريقه... ولم أفلح... 
كنت كالأسيرة المقيدة المربوطة بإحكام إلى جذع الشجرة... ونظراته كانت قوية وثافبة...كتلك النظرات التي كانت معلقة في سقف غرفتي... في بيتنا المحروق... تراقبني وتخترقني كل حين...
رأيت على طرف لسانه كلاما يوشك أن يقوله... أكاد أجزم بأن بعض الحروف قد تساقطت منه...
لكن وليد زم شفتيه وعض على أسنانه وتنهد ثم قال أخيرا:
"تصبحين على خير".
وغادر الغرفة...

نهاية الحلقه 43

الخميس الحلقه 44

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقة الرابعة والأربعون

الخيار المستحيل
استقبلنان العم إلياس استقبالا حميما جدا... مليئا بالعناق والقبل... فقد كان غيابنا طويلا وبقي العجوز وحيدا بعيدا عن أخته وابنتها اللتين لم يسبق له فراقهما...
كانت خطتي المبدئية هي أن نأتي جميعا إلى المزرعة فقد تساعد الأجواء هناك على تحسين الأوضاع النفسية لنا...
وإن رفضت رغد البقاء هناك, وهذا ما أتوقعه, كنت سأخذها إلى بيت خالتها وأقضي في المزرعة بضعة أيام...
مخاوفي الأولى كانت في ردود فعل عائلة أم حسام تجاه إصابة رغد, والتي لم تذكر لهم شيئا حتى الآن...
بضع أيام في المزرعة هي كافية لتجديد نشاطي وطرد هموم صدري...
أزور أثناءها شقيقي سامر وأقنعه بالمجيء للعمل معي في المصنع, ونعود نحن الثلاثة إلى منزلنا الكبير...
كان هذا ما أتمنى حصوله وأجهل ما الذي ستؤدي إليه الأقدار مستقبلا...
أروى غاية في البهجة وتكاد تقّبل حتى الأشجار من شدة الشوق والحنين, والخالة لا تقل عنها فرحا...
أما الفتاة الواقفة خلفي فهي تسير بعكازها خطوة للأمام وخطوة للخلف, رافضة دخول المزرعة...
انطلقت أروى تعدو بين الأشجار كالفراشة... ونشرت الخالة بساطا قماشيا على العشب بجانب مدخل المنزل... وجلست عليه ومددت رجليها باسترخاء...
وذهب العم إلياس يقطف بعض ثمار العنب ثم غسلها وجلبها إلى البساط وأشار إلينا:
"تعالوا... تذوقوا".
الوقت كان ليلا... والنسيم كان عليل جدا والهواء غني بالأوكسجين النقي الذي يبث الحيوية والانتعاش في البدن... وكم نحن بحاجة إليها...
"تعال يا وليد... إنه لذيذ جدا... تفضلي يا آنسة رغد".
دعانا العم إلياس بسرور إلى وجبة العنب الطازجة...
التفت إلى رغد التي تقف خلفي مترددة وقلت:
"تعالي رغد".
الإنارة كانت خفيفة منبعثة رئسيا من المصباح المعلق عند مدخل باب المنزل...
لكنها سمحت لي برؤية الاعتراض على وجه رغد.
خاطبتها:
"رغد... ما الأمر؟"
أفصحت:
"
تعرف... لا أريد المبيت هنا".
اقتربت منها أكثر حتى أخفض صوتي وأضمن عدم وصوله لمسامع الآخرين...
"أرجوك يا رغد... لا تحرجيني مع العائلة... تحملي قليلا من أجلي".
قالت:
"لكن..."
ولم تتم فقلت:
"بالله عليك... على الأقل لهذه الليلة... نرتاح من عناء السفر ونقابل كرم المضيفين بحسن الذوق...
لا يمكننا أن نخرج هكذا فجأة دون اعتبار للأدب واللياقة... أنا أرجوك بشدة يا رغد".
واستجابت رغد لرجائي الملح... وسارت معي حتى حتى جلست على طرف البساط ببعض المشقة... وأقتربت أنا من سلة العنب وأخذت لي ولها شيئا منه...
وكان بالفعل لذيذ جدا...
تبادلت والعم إلياس أحاديث خفيفة متنوعة وشعرت بارتياح شديد قلما أشعر به مع شخص غيره...
والعم كان من الأدب بحيث إنه لم يسأل عن تفاصيل ما أصاب رغد حين رآها بالعكاز بل اكتفى بحمد الله على سلامتها...
قضينا نحو الساعة جالسين على البساط نتناول العنب حتى أتينا على آخره...
سمعت بعد ذلك رغد تهمس لي:
"لا أستطيع الجلوس هكذا طويلا... أصاب الإعياء رجلي".
قلت:
"حسنا... هل تودين الذهاب إلى الداخل؟"
سألتني:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

"ماذا عنك؟"
أجبت:
"أود البقاء هنا فالجو رائع جدا... وقد أبيت الليلة على هذا البساط!"
وابتسمت للتعجب الذي ظهر على وجه الصغيرة ثم نهضت ونهضت هي معي, واستأذنا للدخول إلى المنزل...
ساعدت رغد على صعود العتبات ورافقتها إلى غرفتها ثم توليت حمل الحقائب إلى الداخل وتأكدت من أن كل شيءمهيأ لها, وتركتها لتسترخي...
عدت إلى الخارج واستلقيت على البساط وبدأت أملأ رئتي من الهواء النقي...
أغمضت عيني في استرخاء تام... وكنت أسمع أحاديث العم والخالة المرحة...
وربما من شدة استرخائي غفوة لفترة من الزمن...
صحوت بعد ذلك على أصوات أشخاص يتحدثون,وحين فتحت عيني رأيت العم والخالة وأروى جالسين على مقربة مني وملتفين حول صينية الشواء... ورائحة المشويات تملأ المكان.
قال العم:
"ها قد نهض وليد... نوم العافية... تعال وشاركنا".
جلست ونظرت إلى الجمر المتقد وقلت:
"آه... أما زال لديكم طاقة بعد السفر!"
رد العم:
"وهل ستنامون دون عشاء؟ اقترب بني".
وجلست معهم أملأ أنفي بالرائحة الطيبة...
أروى كانت تتولى تقليب المشاوي بهمة... وكانت قد أطلقت شعرها الطويل لنسمات الهواء...
وعندما هب نسيم قوي حمل خصلة منه نحو الجمر فحركت يدي بسرعة لإبعاده وأنا أقول:
"انتبهي".
لا أعرف إن كان العم لا حظ وجود شحنة بيني وبينها أم لا...
والخالة سرعان ماتدخلت وأعدت الطبق المنشود وبنفسها حملته إلى غرفة رغد, غير أنها عادت به بعد قليل وأخبرتنا أن الفتاة نائمة.

بعد وجبة غنية كهذه قمت أتمشى في المزرعة وأحرك عضلاتي... غبت طويلا ولما عدت صوب المنزل لم أر غير أروى مضطجعة على ذات البساط الذي كنت نائما فوقه... تراقب النجوم...
حينما أحست باقترابي جلست وأخذت تلملم شعرها الذي تعبث به الريح...
اقتربت منها ثم ناديتها وقلت:
"أروى...يجب أن نضع حدا لكل هذا".
وقفت أروى وهمت بالمغادرة وهي تقول:
"نعم... سنضع حدا".

*****************

نهضت باكرة جدا... على زقزقة العصافير القوية المتسللة عبر النافذة إلى الغرفة.
فيما بعد فتحت النافذة فتدفقت تيارات باردة من الهواء النقي إلى الداخل... وأطللت من النافذة فرأيت الخضرة تغطي المنظر وتأسر الأعين...
لم أستطع مقاومة هذه الجاذبية... ارتديت عباءتي وسرت بعكازي بحذر... وخرجت من المنزل.
كان صباح رائعا... والشمس بالكاد أرسلت الجيش الأول من أشعتها الذهبية لتغزو السماء.
على مقربة من المنزل وجدت السيدة ليندا تحمل سلة كبيرة وتجمع فيها ما تقطفه من العنب.
حييتها فردت مبتسمة وسألتني عن أحوال فطمأنتها إلى أنني بخير...
ووجدتها فرصة عفوية لأشكرها على وقوفها معي وعنايتها بي أيام أصابتي.
" لا داعي للشكر يابنيتي... نحن عائلة واحدة وجميعنا في خدمة بعضنا البعض".
كان ردها كريما مثل طبعها... وأشعرني بالخجل من مواقفي السابقة منها بالرغم من أن ندي الحقيقي هو أروى...
" إنك طيبة القلب جدا وأنا لا أعرف كيف أشكرك أو أعتذر منكِ على أي إزعاج تسببت به لك".
قلت بصدق وعرفان فكررت:
"لا ننتظر الشكر من أبنائنا على رعايتهم".
عجيب! إنها نفس الجملة التي قالها وليد لي مؤخرا!

ولدى تذكري الجملة تذكرت كيف حملني وليد بالكرسي وصعد بي الدرج ثم نزل دون أن تظهر عليه أي إمارة تعب!
وكذلك تذكرت (لوحاتي) والموقف الأخير بيننا...
آه أنتم تعرفون مسبقا... كم هو طويل وعريض وضخم وقوي ابن عمي الحبيب هذا!
الشيء الذي لا تعرفونه والذي اكتشفته مؤخرا.. هو أن صدره واسع جدا جدا...
يكفي لأن أغوص فيه وأسبح دون أن أصل إلى بر أرسي عنده!
ابتسمت ابتسامة عريضة وأنا أتخيل وليد... ربما اعتقدت السيدة ليندا أنني ابتسم لها مسرورة بجملتها الأخيرة...!
خطوة مبتعدة عنها ومتغلغلة في عمق المزرعة بسرور...
ملأت صدري من الهواء المنعش الذي شعرت به يسري حتى في أطرافي... وكان عابقا بمزيج من رائحة الخضرة والزهور... كم كان هذا رائعا خلابا...
بعد فترة من الزمن.. ظهرت الشقراء أمامي فجأة..
كانت ترتدي ملابس بيتية وتطلق شعرها الطويل للهواء الطلق.. وتسير على العشب حافية القدمين..
اصطدمت نظراتنا ببعضها وتنافرت بسرعة! هممت بالانسحاب بعيدا عنها لكنها فجأة نادتني:
"انتظري".
ماذا؟! أنا أنتظر؟ ومعكِ أنتِ؟
ألقيت عليها نظرة لا مبالية وهممت بالمغادرة غير أنها اعترضت طريقي...
"ماذا تريدين؟"
سألتها بحنق فأجابت:
"ألا يمكننا التحدث ولو للمرة الأخيرة... كشخصين ناضجين؟"
لم أستسغ مقدمتها هذه وفي الواقع أنا لا أستسيغ منها أي شيء...
قلت بحدة:
"أي حديث بعد؟! بعد الذي فعلته!"
أروى قالت مدافعة:
"أنا لم أفعل شيئا يا رغد... وكلانا يدرك أنه كان حادثا عفويا... ولو كنت أعلم مسبقا بأنك ستتضررين هكذا ما كنت اعترضت طريقك".
عقبت باستهجان:
"وها أنتِ تعترضين طريقي ثانية...وقد ينزلق العكاز مني وأقع وأصاب من جديد... فهل ستقولين عنه إنه حادث عفوي؟"
ابتعدت أروى عن طريقي فحثثت الخطى قدر الإمكان... مولية عنها...
سمعتها تقول من خلفي:
"لكننا سنضع حدا لكل هذا يا رغد... والحال لن تستمر على هذا النحو".
لم ألتفت إليها.. فتابعت:
"من الأفضل أن نناقش الأمر بيننا نحن قبل أن نضعه على عاتق وليد".
توقفت... فاسم وليد هز وجداني.. لكنني لم أستدر إليها.. وسمعتها تتابع:
"وليد لن يتحمل وجودنا معا... ولا يستحق هذا العناء... المكان لا يتسع لكلينا...
وعلى واحدة منا الانسحاب طوعا".
أثارتني عبارتها الأخيرة أيمّا إثارة... وأرغمتني على الالتفات إليها وأنا أحبس أنفاسي من الذهول...
تابعت هي:
"أجل يا رغد... على إحدانا الانسحاب من دائرة وليد... وتركه يعيش بسلام مع الأخرى".
ازداد اتساع حدقتي عيني وتجمع الهواء الفاسد في رئتي فاضطررت إلى زفره بقوة...
أروى سارت مقتربة مني... حتى صارت أمامي وهي محملقة في وجهي...
قالت:
"إحدانا يجب أن تضحي من أجل راحة وليد..."
لازلت متسمرة على وضعي... لا أكاد أصدق ما أسمع...
تغيرت نبرة أروى إلى الحزن.. وتابعت:
"رغد.. هل تفهمين ما أعنيه؟"
أطرقت برأسي كلا... كلا لا أريد ان أفهم.. كلا لا أريد أن أسمع المزيد.. لكن أروى قالت:
"بل تفهمين... البارحة وليد لم ينم مطلقا... راقبته قبل نومي ورأيته يحوم في المزرعة بتشتت... وعندما نهضت فجرا وجدته لا يزال في الخارج شاردا لحد الغيبوبة...
إنه لا ينام منذ أيام... أوضاعنا تشغل باله لأبعد الحدود... إنه مهموم جدا ويعاني الأمرين بسببنا...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وأنا أريد أن نضع نهاية لهذا... هل فهمت؟"
كان صوت أروى يخترق أذني بعنف... وقلبي يتقطع وأنا أسمع منها كلاما كهذا لأول مرة...
قالت:
"أعتقد... أن أمر وليد يهمك كما يهمني.. أليس كذلك؟"
لم أجب فكررت السؤال:
"أليس كذلك يا رغد؟"
قلت أخيرا:
"بلى.. قطعا".
أروى قالت بنبرة أشد حزنا:
"يجب أن تضحي إحدانا من أجل راحته... إنه يستحق التضحية".
نظرت إليها بعمق لم يسبق لي أن نظرت إليها بمثله... بجدية لم يسبق أن علت نظراتي إليها... وباهتمام لم يسبق أن أوليتها لها من قبل...
وكانت تبادلني النظرات...
ولم أشعر إلا بدمعة تتجمع في مقلتي ثم تسيل حارقة على خدي...
خرجت الجملة من حنجرتي واهية مذعورة:
"تقصدينني أنا؟؟"
لم تتكلم أروى.. فقلت وأنا أحرك رأسي رفضا:
"مستحيل..."
فإذا بها تقول:
"صدقيني... لقد وصلنا إلى مرحلة لا يمكن أن نستمر نحن الثلاثة معا.. مطلقا"
أخذت شهيقا باكية وقلت:
"لكن... لكنه الوصي علي... لا يمكنني الاستغناء عنه.. إنه كافلي".
قالت:
"وهو زوجي أيضا".
وخزتني جملتها وقرصت قلبي... فقلت رافضة:
"أنت تعبثين بي... تتلاعبين بمشاعري".
أروى قالت:
"إنها الحقيقة يا رغد وأنت تدركينها.. لكنك تخدعين نفسك... انظري إلى حال وليد بيننا ... هل يعجبك؟ هل يرضيك أن يعاني كل هذا التشتت؟ هل ترضين له.. هذه المرارة".
وتخيلت صورة وليد وهو يتشاجر معي ليلة حفلة العشاء... ويقول لي إنه تعب من تقلبات مزاجي.. ويطلب مني تركه يستريح قليلا... وشعرت بسكين قوية تمزق قلبي...
طأطأت رأسي إلى الأرض فهوت دموعي مبللة العشب...
آه يا وليد... هل أنت تعاني بسببي أنا؟ هل أنا سبب تعكير مزاجك؟؟ هل وجودي معك هو خطأ كبير علي تصحيحه؟
لكن.. ماذا عني أنا؟؟
أنا لا أستطيع العيش بدونك.. إنك الهواء الذي أتنفسه وإن انقطعت عني.. فسأموت فورا..
"رغد".
خاطبتني الشقراء فرفعت بصري إليها ولم أرها من غزارة الدموع...
"رغد.. يجب أن نناقش الأمر.. يجب ألا نستمر في هذه الدوامة التي ستقضي على وليد أولا.. إن كنا نكترث لأمره بالفعل..فيجب أن نتصرف بإثار.. لا بأنانية.. على إحدانا أن تخلي الساحة.."
عصرت عيني لأزيح الدموع عنها ثم قلت بصوت حزين:
"لماذا لا تكون ...أنت؟"
أروى تنهدت ثم قالت:
"أنا.. مستعدة لأن أفعل ذلك من أجل وليد.. أحبه كثيرا وسأضحي بمشاعري لإراحته.. صدقيني أنا أعني ما أقول.. لكن.."
قلت:
"لكن ماذا؟"
أروى نظرت إلى الأشجار من حولها.. ثم إلى السماء.. ثم عادت إلي..
"وليد.. متعلق جدا بعمله.. لقد.. كان حلم حياته أن يدير شركة أو مصنعا, كما كان والده رحمه الله..
تعرفين أن وليد متخرج من السجن.. ولا يحمل شهادة دراسية غير الثانوية...

لم يرحب أحد به للعمل عنده.. وبالكاد وجد عملا كفلاح بسيط في مزرعتنا لقاء المأوى والطعام.. وليد عانى كثيرا وعاش فترة بائسة جدا العام الماضي..
ربما لم تشعروا بها كما شعرت بها أنا... وأنا, وأنت كذلك.. كلانا لانريد له أن يعود لذلك البؤس من جديد.. أليس كذلك؟؟"
هززت رأسي ثم هتفت:
"كفى"
واستدرت أريد الهروب بعيدا عن صورة أوروى وكلامها... لكنها تابعت وهي تعلي صوتها:
"إذا كنت تحبين وليد فعلا فابتعدي عنه... لا تعيديه إلى البؤس يا رغد".
تابعت طريقي بأسرع ما أمكنني... ولحقتني عبارتها:
"فكري في الأمر مليا... من أجل وليد".
كفى... كفى... كفى...
كنت أسير وأحرك رأسي محاولة نفضه عن كل ما علق به من كلام أروى...
عندما وصلت إلى غرفتي اندفعت بسرعة أكبر نحو سريري فتعثرت ووقعت قبل أن أصله...
وعلى الأرض رميت برأسي ونثرت دموعي وأنا أكرر:
"كلا... كلا... كلا..."
وعبثا حاولت طرد كلامها من رأسي... غدا كالسم... يسري في عروقي كلها ويشل تفكيري وحركتي ويعميني عن رؤية غير السواد...

**********************
لم أكن نشيطا هذا اليوم... فقد استيقضت عند الظهيرة بعد نوم سطحي ساعات النهار...
تفقدت الآخرين فوجدت العم إلياس في الساحة الأمامية للمنزل مشغولا بتنظيف الصناديق الخشبية المستخدمة في جمع الثمار مما علق بها من بقايا ثمار وأتربة.
هذا الرجل لا يكف عن العمل! ورغم أننا وظفنا مجموعة من العمال للعناية بالمزرعة لساعات معينة من النهار, غير أنه ما فتىء يستخدم ساعديه وبهمة كما في السابق.
بعد حوار بسيط ساعدته على تنظيف الصناديق ثم ترتيبها فوق بعضها البعض, لعل النشاط يدب في بدني النهك..
وحالما فرغنا من الأمر فاجأني العم بهذه الجملة...
"بني... أريد أن نتحدث بشأنك أنت وأروى".
أدركت من خلال النظر إلى عينيه أنه صار على علم بما حصل مؤخرا... التزمت جانب الصمت
فقال مستدرجا:
"أريد أن أسمع منك ما حكاية عمار عاطف؟"
شعرت باستياء.. فقد وصل الموضوع الآن إلى العم.. وصار موقفي محرجا جدا..
تبا لك يا عمار.. قتلتك منذ 9 سنين وحتى الآن لم أتخلص منكَ؟؟
أجبت أخيرا:
"هل أخبرتك أروى؟"
قال:
"إنهما لا تخفيان عني شيئا يا وليد".
وظهر شيء من القلق على ملامح العجوز.. مم أنت قلق يا عمّي؟؟ وهل اهتزت ثقتك بي أنت أيضا؟؟ أنا لا أتحمل خسارة الإنسان الأول الذي قدم لي الاحترام والثقة والمعوتة وفتح لي باب قلبه وبيته بينما كل الأبواب موصدة في وجهي.. بعد خروجي من السجن..
قلت مدافعا:
"عمّاه.. أرجوك صدقني.. أنا لم أقصد أن أخفي عليكم حقيقة أنني قاتل ابن أخ نديم رحمه الله".
وبدا الاهتمام الشديد على وجه العم, وأصغى بكل جوارحه...
فتابعت:
"حتى نديم ذاته لم يعرف هذه الحقيقة. لقد كان صديقا وأبا لي في السجن وأحببته كثيرا...
وحضوري إليكم وارتباطي بكم كان بدافع الوفاء له.. لم أجد منلسبة لكشف هذا ولم أعتقد أن الأمر سيسبب كل هذا التعقيد"؟
العم أظهر تعبيرات التفهم التي أراحتني بعض الشيء ثم قال:
"حسنا.. ربما لم تكن هناك مناسبة لذكره مسبقا, أما الآن وقد ذكر.. فاعذر فضولنا لنعرف لماذا قتلته أو على الأقل.. لماذا لا تريد أن تفصح عن السبب".

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

رمقت العم بنظرة رجاء... اعفني يا عم من من هذا... أتوسل إليك... لكن نظراته كانت تنم عن الإصرار.. أشحت بوجهي بعيدا عن عينيه.. وقلت:
"لا أسطيع".
العم رفع يديه إلى كتفي وقال:
"وليد.. انظر إلي".
بتردد أعددت عيني إلى عينيه.. وحملقنا في بعضنا البعض لفترة..
بعدها أبعد العم يديه وقال:
"كما تشاء".
ثم ابتعد عني... ناديته برجاء:
"عمّاه.."
وحين نظر إلي قلت:
"أرجوك.. لاتتخذ مني موقفا بسبب هذا.."
العم ابتسم وقال:
"لا عليك يا بني".
جملته طمأنتني فقلت:
"أسبابى قهرية".
قال:
"عرفت ذلك. إنك أنبل من أن تقتل شخصا لأسباب أصغر".
تنهدت باطمئنان وقلت:
"آه.. أشكرك ياعمي... أرحتني".
العم إلياس ابتسم وقال:
"الأهم أن نريح الفتاة التي تراقبك من النافذة خلسة!"
وعندما التفت إلى ناحية المنزل لمحت أروى تقف عند النافذة وتنظر إلي...
ذهبنا بعد ذلك أنا والعم لتأدية الصلاة وعندما عدنا كانت مائدة الطعام معدة لي وللعم في غرفة الطعام, وللسيدات في المطبخ كما جرت العادة. أطللت على المطبخ برهة وكما هو متوقع لم أجد رغد. سألت عنها فأخبرتني الخالة أنها دعتها للمائدة غير أنها اعتذرت عن المشاركة.
أردت أن أتفقد الصغيرة بنفسي.. ولم أكن قد رأيتها منذ البارحة.. وأنا أعرف أنها منزعجة من النزول في المزرعة...
طرقت باب غرفتها فأذنت لي بالدخول.. سألتها عن أحوالها فطمأنتني إلى أنها بخير.. ولكنني أنا وليد أعرف متى تكون صغيرتي بخير!
"ما بك يا رغد؟"
سألتها بقلق فردت مباشرة:
"لا شيء"
قلت مشككا:
"متأكدة؟"
أجابت:
"طبعا!"
نظرت إلى عينيها غير مقتنع وقلت:
"لا تخفي عني شيئا يا رغد".
وما كدت أنهي جملتي حتى فاضت دموع حارة كانت مختبئة في عينيها...
"رغد!"
بسرعة مسحت رغد دموعها وتظاهرت بالتماسك وادعت:
"أنا بخير".
قلت محتجا:
" وهذه الدموع؟"
قالت زاعمة:
"فقط.. مشتاقة إلى خالتي".
لا يمكنك خداعي يا رغد... هناك ما تخفينه ولا ترغبين بالبوح به...
اقتربت منها وقلت:
"تعرفين أنني سآخذك إليها اليوم.. فلماذا الدموع؟"

رغد غيرت تعبيرات وجهها محاولة إظهار المرح وابتسمت وقالت:
" متى نذهب؟"
أجبت مجاريا:
"الخامسة ننطلق بعون الله".
فقالت:
"بعون الله".
ثم ابعدت عينيها عني لئلا أقرأ المزيد... لم أشأ إزعاجها فتجاهلت دموعها وقلت:
"حسنا.. سأطلب من الخالة جلب وجبتك".
وهممت بالانصراف غير أنها قالت:
"كلا شكرا. لا أشعر بالجوع الآن".
قلت:
"هل تناولت شيئا في الصباح".
ولم ترد.
قلت مستاءً:
"لم تأكلي شيئا مذ غادرنا المنزل؟"
قالت:
"بلى.. عنقود العنب".
قلت مستاءً:
"كلا... رجاء لاتتهاوني في ذلك.. أم أنك لم تتعظي مما حصل تلك الجمعة؟ لا يتحمل جسمك النحيل الجوع".
فرددت رغد مبررة:
"لكني لا أحس بالجوع الآن".
قلت مقاطعا:
"حتى وإن.. لن أثق بإحساسك بعد الذي حصل. سأجلب غذاءك بنفسي".
قالت معترضة:
قلت لك لا أشتهي شيئا وليد أرجوك! أنا لست طفلة".
أحقا!
أتظنين نفسك لست طفلة؟؟
أو تعتقدين أن الأعوام التسعة التي أضيفت إلى عمر طفولتك التي فارقتك عليها... زادتك في نظري كبرا ونضوجا؟؟
بل أنتِ طفلتي التي مهما دارت بها رحى السنين ستظل في عيني صغيرة لا بد لي من العناية بها..
لم أشأ وقتها أن أضغط عليها أو أحرجها.. خصوصا وأنا أشعر بأن هناك ما يضايقها..
فقلت:
"حسنا.. لكن يجب أن تأكلي شيئا قبل موعد المغادرة..اتفقنا؟"
فأجابت بملل:
"حاضر".
أخفضت صوتي وجعلته أقرب إلى الهمس العطوف وأضفت:
"وإذا كان هناك أي شي يضايقك.. وأحسست بالحاجة لإخباري.. فلا تترددي.."
نظرت إلي رغد نظرة مطولة ثم قالت:
"بالتأكيد".
وبالتأكيد هذه خرجت من صدرها متشحة بحزن عميق ضاعف مخاوفي..
استأذنتها بالانصراف.. وحالما بلغت الباب سمعتها تقول فجأة:
"وليد.. سامحني!"
أي تأثير تتوقعون أن جملتها هذه أوقعت على نفسي؟؟
ماذا جد عليك اليوم يا رغد؟؟
صحيح أنني اعتدت على تقلباتها... وانفعالاتها المتفاوتة... كونها تغضب وترضى وتفرح وتحزن بسرعة... ولا يتوقع المرء موقفها التالي, غير أن حالتها هذه الساعة جعلت قلبي ينقبض ويتوقع أزمة مقبلة..
لطفك يا رب..

****************
كل الساعات الماضية وأنا أفكر فيما قالته الشقراء... وأشعر بقلبي ينعصر.

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

لا شك أنها محقة فيما قالت وأن وليد بسبب وجودي في حياته وتوليه مسؤوليتي العظمى.. مع وجود الخلافات المستمرة بيني وبين الشقراء... لا شك أنه يضغط على نفسه كثيرا ويعاني..
طوال الوقت وأنا أتصرف بأنانية ولم أفكر به.. بما يشعر وبما يثقل صدره ويرهق كاهله.. جعلته يغير ظروف حياته لتناسبني أنا.. وحملته الكثير.. الكثير.. 
هذه الساعة أنا أشعر بالذنب وبالخجل من نفسي.. والغضب عليها.. آه يا وليد قلبي... هل ستسامحني؟؟
فكرت في أنني يجب أن أختفي من حياته وأخلي طرفه من المسؤولية علي.. حتى يرتاح.. ويهنأ بحياته.. لكن الفكرة ما أن ولدت في رأسي حتى وأدها قلبي بقسوة.. وأرسل رفاتها إلى الجحيم..
أنا أبتعد عن وليد؟؟
مستحيل! مستحيل... لا أستطيع.. إنه الروح التي تحركني والأرض التي تحملني والدنيا التي تحويني..
أحبه وأريد أن أبقى ولو اسما منقوشا على جدار يمر به كل يوم..
أحبه أكثر من أن أستطيع التخلي عنه.. أو حتى تخيل العيش بدونه..
عند الخامسة أتى وليد لحمل حقيبة سفري.. وتبعته إلى الخارج.. كان يسير وأسير على ظله الطويل.. شاعرة برغبة مجنونة بأن أرتمي عليه..
وصلنا إلى السيارة وأدخل وليد الحقيبة فيها.. وفتحت أنا الباب الخلفي لكي أجلس وأسلمه العكاز ليضعه مع الحقيبة..
وليد قال وهو يفتح باب المقعد الأمامي المجاور لمقعد السائق:
"اركبي هنا يا رغد".
نظرت إليه مستغربة.. فقد اعتدت أن أجلس خلفه... وهذا الموضع صار من نصيب الشقراء الدخيلة...
قال وليد معللا:
" فالمكان أوسع وأكثر إراحة لرجلك".
وكانت هذه السيارة أهداها سامر لوليد قبل أشهر والتي اصطدمنا فيها بعمود الإنارة في ذلك اليوم الممطر.. وهي أصغر حجما من سيارة وليد الجديدة التي يستخدمها في المدينة الساحلية..
أذعنت للأمر ولما جلست تناول هو عكازي ووضعه على القاعد الخلفية, ثم أقبل وجلس خلف المقود وأدخل يده في جيبه وأخرج هاتفه ووضعه على المسند, وتفقد جيبه الآخر ثم التفت إلي وقال:
"انتظريني رغد... نسيت شيئا.. سأعود حالا".
وغادر السيارة عائدا أدراجه إلى المنزل...

*****************

انتبهت إلى أنني لم أحمل محفظتي معي.. وكنت قد تركتها على المنضدة في غرفتي منذ البارحة.. وقد حملت فيه مبلغا ماليا لأعطيه لرغد لتنفق منه أثناء إقامتها في بيت خالتها...
تركت رغد في السيارة وذهبت لإحضار المحفظة.. وفيما أنا في الغرفة أتتني أروى..
كانت تتحاشاني نهائيا منذ قدومنا.. عدا عن خصامها لي منذ أيام..
وكانت أخر مرة تحدثنا فيها ولو قليلا هي ليلة حفلة عشاء رغد.. والتي لم تدع لي المجال لأي حديث معها بعدها... وبدوري لم أتعمد ملاحقتها أو الضغط عليها.. أردت أن نأخذ هدنة ليومين أو ثلاثة.. نتنفس الصعداء ونسترخي في المزرعة.. ثم نعود لمناقشة أمورنا من جديد...
عندما رأيتها وقفت برهة ولم أتكلم..
"إذن.. ذاهبان الآن؟"
بادرت هي بالسؤال فأجبت:
"نعم".
ظهر عليها التوتر ثم قالت:
"وهل ستمكث هناك؟"
أجبت:
"سأبقى لبعض الوقت, ثم أذهب إلى شقيقي.."
سألت:
"ومتى ستعود؟"
أجبت:
"غدا مساء على الأرجح.. أريد قضاء بعض الوقت مع شقيقي فنحن لم نلتق منذ فترة".
ظهر مزيد من التوتر على وجه أروى..
سألتها:

"أهناك شيء؟"
سارت أروى نحوي حتى صارت أمامي..
قالت:
"وليد أنا... أنا..."
ولم تتم إنها مترددة.
"ما الأمر؟"
تشجعت قليلا وقالت:
"أنا.. أعتقد أنك لا يمكن أن تقتل شخصا دون سبب قوي جدا.."
وصمتت..
أدهشني كلامها بادئ ذي بدء... فأنا لم أتوقع أن يبدأ الحديث بيننا بهذا الموضوع بالذات بين كل المواضيع العالقة, والأكثر أهمية.. لكن الواضح أنه أول ما يشغل تفكير أروى..
تابعت:
"أخبرني خالي.. بأن أبي رحمه الله.. كان يقول عن عمار إنه شخصا سيئا..
وأن عمي عاطف رحمه الله قد أخفق في تربيته.. وأنه أي أبي.. كان يشعر بالعر منه".
حبست نفسي لئلا أتفوه بسيل منجرف من الشتائم..سئ فقط؟ أنت لا تعرفين من كان ابن عمك الذي تتحرقين شوقا لمعرفة سبب قتلي إياه.. وكأنه ضحية بريئة..
تابعت:
"حسنا.. أنا لن أسألك عن السبب ثانية.. واخف عني ما تريد إخفاءه بالنسبة لموضوع عمار... لكننا يجب أن نتناقش بموضوع رغد".
أثارني ذكر رغد.. فقلت بلهفة:
"رغد؟"
أروى أكدت:
"نعم رغد... الوقت غير مناسب الآن.."
أقلقتني جملتها في وقت كنت أنا فيه قلق ما يكفي ويزيد... خصوصا مع حالة رغد الجديدة اليوم.. وخطر ببالي أنهما - أي رغد وأروى- ربما تشاجرتا معا من جديد..
فعدت أسأل:
"ماذا عن رغد؟"
ألقت علي أروى نظرة قوية التعبير ثم أجابت:
"الحديث يطول.. وأنت على وشك المغادرة".
فنظرت إلى ساعة يدي ثم قلت مستسلما:
"حسنا.. عندما أعود غدا.. نتحدث".
وفي رأسي فكرة تقليص فترة الهدنة, بما أن أروى قد بادرت بالحديث معي..
أروى أخذت تحرك رأسها اعتراضا ثم إذا بها تقول:
"أرجوك أن.. تبقى مع شقيقك بضعة أيام".
فوجئت بطلبها.. الذي جاء عكس استنتاجاتي.. ولما رأت تعبيرات الدهشة على وجهي قالت مبررة:
"أريد ألا نتقابل لبعض الوقت.. لا تسئ فهمي.. من الأفضل أن نرخي أعصابنا حتى نفكر بهدوء.."
أصابني طلبها بجرح.. ولكني تظاهرت بعدم التأثر وقلت:
"فهمت.."
وتذكرت آنذاك أنني كنت قد وعدت عمي بمرافقته في مشوار مهم يوم الغد بشأن المزرعة..
"إذن سأعتذر لخالك عن العودة.. وأحمل بعض الحاجيات".
وذهبت للبحث عنه ووجدته في المطبخ يساعد الخالة ليندا في تنظيف السمك..
أخبرته بأنني سأقضي بضعة أيام مع شقيقي واعتذرت عن مرافقته.. وودعته هو والخالة بوجه مبتسم..
عدت بعدها إلى غرفتي وحملت حقيبتي الصغيرة التي أتيت بها إلى الجنوب وفيها بعض ملابسي وحاجياتي... وأعدت الأشياء التي كنت قد استخرجتها منها.. وبينما أنا مشغول بها سمعت صوت أروى تناديني..
"وليد".
عندما التفت إليها رأيتها واقفة عند الباب ووجهها يبدو حزينا وممتقعا.. ولمحت دمعة تنساب من عينها..
سألت بقلق:
"ما بك الآن؟؟"
وكان جوابها بأن أقبلت نحوي.. ووضعت رأسها في حضني وطوقتني بذراعيها بحرارة..

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

تأخر وليد!
قال إنه نسي شيئا وسيعود في الحال.. وتركني جالسة في السيارة والتي لم يشغل محركها ولا مكيفها!
شعرت بالحر والاختناق ففتحت باب السيارة أتنفس الهواء الطلق.. وبعد دقائق داهمني الشعور بالقلق.. لماذا تأخر وليد؟؟
خرجت من السيارة واستخرجت عكازي منها وذهبت كي أتفقده..
ذهبت مباشرة نحو غرفته ورأيت الباب مفتوحا.. ولم يكن علي إلا أن ألقي نظرة عن بعد عبر فتحه حتى أرى حبيب قلبي يعانق أكثر فتاة كرهتها في حياتي.. على الإطلاق..
الصورة أعشت عيني.. وخدرت أصابعي.. ومزقت بقية أربطة مفاصلي فتفككت وانفصمت مفصلا مفصلا..
انسحبت أجر أطرافي جرا وأتخبط في سيري حتى بلغت الباب الرئيسي وخرجت إلى الشمس دون أن أرى شيئا..
شعرت بالعتمة تلون كل ما حولي.. وبمفاصلي المنفصمة تخر هاوية..
أمسكت بالباب أنشد دعمه لكنه أرجحني معه.. وحتى عكازي.. خانني في آخر لحظة وسلمني أسيرة الوقوع أرضا..
ربما رق الحجر لحالي؟ لم أشعر بأي ألم.. أو ربما البنج الذي سببته الصدمة لي أتلفت أعصابي الحسية.. فما عدت أشعر بأي شيء.. أي شيء..
ثوان وإذا بالباب يتحرك ومن خلفه يطل الرجل الطويل.. العملاق الذي أحبه..
والذي رغم كل السواد.. والظلام والعتمة.. استطعت رؤيته.. والذي فور رؤيتي له تدفق النزيف من قلبي مجتاحا كل المشاعر..
كان يتكلم.. لكنني لم أسمعه.. ثم رأيته يجلس على العتبة قربي ويمد يده إلى عكازي.. ويقربه مني..
ماذا يقول هذا الرجل؟؟ ماذا يطلب مني؟؟ هل يريد أن أقف؟ ألا يرى مفاصلي مفككة؟؟ ألا يرى عضلاتي مشلولة؟؟ ألا يرى الدماء تغرق جسدي؟؟ ألا ترى كل ذلك يا وليد؟؟ ألا ترى كل ذلك؟؟
أسنتدت رأسي إلى الجدار.. وأغمضت عيني.. وتمنيت ألا أفتحهما بعد الآن أبدا..

***************************** 

"رغد ماذا جرى لك؟"
قلت ذلك ومددت يدي تلقائيا إلى وجه رغد وضربته بخفة... فقد كانت نغمضة العينين وكأنها ستفقد وعيها.. ولي معها سابق مواقف..
فتحت رغد عينيها ونظرت إلي مباشرة.
قلت مفزوعا:
"أأنت بخير؟؟"
نظرت رغد من حولها أولا وكأنها تستفيق من نوم أو إغماءة.. بدا على وجهها التيه والضيعان..ثم نظرت إلي وكأنها ليست واثقة ممن أكون.. ثم وضعت يدها على جبينها كأنها تسترجع الذاكرة..
وأخيرا قالت:
"تعثرت بالعتبة".
قلت بلهفة:
"سلامتك.. هل أصبت؟"
فحركت رأسها نفيا..
مددت يدي لأساعدها على النهوض:
"قومي بنا إلى السيارة".
لكن رغد لم تقم بل أسنتدت مرفقها إلى رجلها ورست برأسها على كفها اليسرى وقالت:
"انتظر قليلا.."
وظهر عليها الإعياء.. ما فجر سيول قلقي المتكدسة منذ الظهيرة.. قلت:
"رغد.. يبدو عليك الإعياء.. أخبريني بصدق.. هل أنت بخير؟ هل تشعرين بدوار؟"

أومأت رغد بنعم, لكنني لم أطمئن.. قلت:
"لا تبيدين كذلك.. أراهن أنك لم تسمعي كلامي, ولم تأكلي شيئا.. أليس كذلك؟"
ولم ترد.. فتأكدت من شكوكي وقلت بغضب ممززوج بالقلق:

"متى تتوقفين عن هذا العناد...؟ هل يجب أن تكرري ما حصل وتجففي دمائي من القلق عليك؟ جسمك أضعف من أن يتحمل عنادك.. رأفة بنفسك وبي.. لقد أهلكتني".
ولم أنتبه لقسوة كلماتي إلا حين رأيت وجه رغد يلتفت إلي ويكفهر ويصفر.. بعدها قلت بنبرة ألطف:
"سوف لن نغادر وأنت بهذه الحالة".
هنا اعترضت رغد وقالت"
"كلا أرجوك.. أنا بخير الآن".
قلت مناقضا ادعائها:
"لا لست بخير.. أرى هذا بوضوح".
قالت مصرة:
"أنا بخير.. صدقني.. تعثرت بهذه العتبة لا أكثر.. دعنا نذهب الآن".
ثم أمسكت بالعكازونهضت واقفة لتثبت لي أنها على ما يرام.. لكني أعرف أنها ليست كذلك.. إنها تلتهم أنفاسها النهاما وتتحرك ببطء.. ويطغى الشحوب على وجهها..
قلت:
"دعينا ندخل إلى الداخل.. ستتناولين وجبة كبيرة وتنالين قسطا من الراحة قبل أن نغادر".
رغد استماتت معترضة:
"رجاء وليد... دعنا ننصرف الآن".
لم أصدقها وبقيت مصرا على موقفي, وهي مصرة على عنادها...
"لن نتحرك خطوة واحدة وأنت بهذا الشكل.. ماذا إن انهرت علي في الطريق؟؟ واضح من لونك أنك مرهقة. ستدخلين الآن إلى المنزل وتأكلين بعض الطعام ماذا وإلا فأنني سأؤجل الرحلة إلى الغد".
وأمسكت بيدها بلطف أحثها على السير نحو الداخل غير أنها سحبتها وقالت ببعض العصبية:
"قلت لك لا أريد شيئا من هذا المكان.. ألا تفهم؟؟"
حينها أدركت موقفها.. فقلت:
"في هذه الحالة... إذن.. سنمر بأحد المطاعم قبل المغادرة".
ولم تملك رغد إلا أن تنصاع للأمر.. سرنا عائدين إلى السيارة ببطء وحذر.. وهي بعكازها.. وأنا بحقيبة سفري.. جنبا إلى جنب.. وخطوة بخطوة.. كنت خاش عليها أن يداهمها الدوار كما في المرة السابقة, لا قدر الله...
فتحت الباب الأمامي وطلبت منها الجلوس.. على المقعد المجاور لمقعدي... لتبقى على مقربة مني.. وتحت ناظري مباشرة..
وانطلقنا بعون الله...
توقفت عند أحد المطاعم واشتريت لها وجبة كبيرة أجبرتها على تناولها عن آخرها..
وأعترف بأنني كنت صارما معها.. فأعرف أن جسدها النحيل لا يحتمل الجوع الطويل..
وبعد تجربتي الأخيرة معها في منزلنا الكبير... لن أسمح لها التهاون بشأن الطعام...
طوال المشوار.. رغد كانت صامتة صمتا مغلقا.. أنا غير مرتاح من حالها اليوم ولكنها لم تشأ إخباري بشيء... والله الأعلم.. بم تفكر الآن...
أما أنا, فإلى جانب تفكيري بها كنت أفكر بقلق في عائلة خالتها وما سيقولونه عن إصابتها... وسرعان ما ثبت لي أن مخاوفي في محلها...
أم حسام, وبمجرد أن رأت الصغيرة تدخل المنزل بالعكاز.. لطمت على وجهها وصرخت:
"ابنتي.. ويلاه".
وأقبلت مسرعة مولولة.. وضمت الفتاة إلى حضنها وبدأت بالنواح..
ورغد سرعان ما انفجرت بكاء عميقا على صدر خالتها مما زاد الأمر دراما واشتعالا...
أردت أن أتكلم.. أن أسلم.. وأوضح الأمرفقلت:
"خالتي".
ولم أكد أتم الكلمة حتى رأيت أم حسام ترفع رأسها وتنظر إلي وقد توهج وجهها احمرارا وفاضت الدموع من عينيها وتطاير الغضب من بؤبؤيها وإذا بها تصرخ:
"ماذا فعلت بالفتاة أيها المتوحش؟ لا بارك الله فيك ولا في اللحظة التي تركت ابنتي فيها تحت رحمتك أيها المجرم القاتل".
ذهلت... صعقت.. ووقف شعر رأسي من كلامها الجنوني... ألجم لساني من الهول... حاولت النطق بأي شيء.. فإذا بها تمطرني بدعوات شريرة مزلزلة...
"لا بارك الله فيك... لا وفقك الله في شي... حطم الله قلبك كما حطمت قلبي على ابنة أختي".
صرخت:
"رغد".

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

مستنجدا.. قولي شيئا! تظن خالتك أنني كسرت عظامك وعن عمد... قولي شيئا يا رغد.. أوضحي لهم... لكن رغد لم تتكلم.. حتى أنها لم تنظر إلي..
التفت من حولي فرأيت أعين بقية أفراد العائلة تحملق بي والشرر يتطاير منها.. ما هذا؟؟ أكلكم تظنون أنني كسرت عظامها؟؟ هل تعنون هذا؟؟
فجأة سمعت صوت حسام يقول بحدة:
"ماذا فعلت بها؟".
أجابت أم حسام منفعلة:
"ألا ترى؟ كسر عظامها كسر الله عظامه ودكها دكا".
أبو حسام تدخل ها هنا وقال:
"رويدك يا أم حسام هداك الله... دعينا نسمع منه ما حصل".
والتفت إلي وقال:
"هيا بنا إلى الداخل".
ووقفت مكاني مذهولا من موقف أم حسام المهاجم بعنف دون استيضاح الأمور... ومن موقف رغد الصامتة وكأنها تؤيد خالتها في هجومها اللاذع ضدي...
نظرت إلى رغد شاعرا بالخذلان.. كيف تدعيهم يظنون بي هكذا ثم لا تدافعين عني ولا بكلمة ولا إيماءة واحدة؟؟
أم حسام سارت مسندة لرغد التي خطت بعكازها مبتعدة عني... دون أن تلقي علي أي نظرة...
قال أبو حسام:
"تفضلوا جميعا".
بقيت واقفا متسمرا في مكاني يحول ذهولي من كلام أم حسام دون حراكي, فالتفت أبو حسام إلي ومد يده نحوي وقال:
"تفضل وليد".
وسرنا جميعا نحو المدخل... يسبقنا نواح أم حسام...
الطريق بين بوابة السور الخارجي للمنزل والباب الداخلي له طويل لحد ما.. يتخلل حديقة المنزل الأمامية...
قطعنا المسافة صامتين إلا عن ولولة أم حسام التي أحدثت في قلبي صدعا بالغا...
عندما وصلنا إلى باب المنزل قلت قاصدا تنبيهها:
"انتبهوا... إنها لا تستطيع صعود الدرجات".
وتقدمت بقصد مد يد العون إلا أن أم حسام زجرتني بقسوة:
"دع الفتاة لي".
فابتعدت والعرق يتصبب مني حرجا..
واقتربت ابنتة خالة رغد الكبرى ومع والدتها ساعدت رغد على الصعود...
قادني أبو حسام إلى غرفة الضيوف وأحسن ضيافتي.. أما حسام فقد كنت أشعر بألسنة النار تندلع من عينيه وهو يراقبني بتربص...
أخيرا شرحت لهما ما حصل وبينت أنه كان حادثا عرصيا.. غير أن ذلك لم يخفف وطء المصيبة على حسام الذي قال معقبا:
"ولماذا لم تبلغنا عن الحادث منذ البداية؟ إلا إذا كان هناك ما تريد إخفاءه أو تحريفه".
أبو حسام زجر ابنه..والأخير رمقني بنظرة ملؤها الشك والنقمة..
قلت:
" أحرف ماذا؟؟"
رد وهو يقوم واقفا:
"سأعرف هذا من رغد".
وغادر الغرفة...

************************

الانهيار الذي ألم بي لدى رؤية خالتي لم يكن بسبب رجلي ويدي.. بل بسبب الصورة الأخيرة التي لا تزال مبثوثة أما عيني.. للخطيبين المتعانقين بكل حمية وانسجام.. والتي لم تفلح رؤية خالتي وعائلتها في محوها عن بصري ذلك اليوم..
أجرى معي أقاربي تحقيقا مطولا عن إصابتي وشرحت لهم تفاصيلها وأوضحت لهم أنه لا علاقة لوليد بالحادث وأن اللوم كله يقع على الشقراء..

لم أكن أرى غيرها في عيني.. وأردت أن أحرق صورتها بأي شكل.. وبالغت في التعبير عن غضبي منها ومما حل بي بسببها..
أما خالتي فقد كانت تضع باللوم على نفسها لأنها سمحت لي بالذهاب إلى المدينة الساحلية بعيدا عن عنايتها...
وبعد أن استوعب أهلي الأمر وهدأت مشاعر غضبهم الأولية أخذت أسرد لهم بعض أخباري وأخبار الجامعة وحياتي اليومية في المنزل الكبير..
وأخبرتهم كيف كان وليد يعتني بي... ويعاملني بكل لطف ومودة.. وكيف بقي مرابطا إلى جانبي فترة مكوثي في المستشفى.. وأشياء كثيرة كان وليد يقدمها لي بكل سخاء.. لم أشعر بافتقادها إلا الآن..
والحديث عن وليد لم يعجب حسام الذي قال منفعلا:
"أنت طيبة يا رغد... ولن تحكمي على ذلك المتوحش إلا بالطيب!"
قلت مدافعة:
"لماذا تنعته بالمتوحش يا حسام؟؟"
قال:
"هل نسيت كيف هاجمني ذلك اليوم؟ وكيف لطم شقيقه بقسوة أمام عيني يوم كنا في بيتكم يا رغد؟ وكيف جرك من يدك رغما عنك وأجبرك على السفر معه إلى الجنوب. إنه متوحش وهمجي كسائر المجرمين الــ.."
غضبت كثيرا وقلت مندفعة مقاطعة:
"لا تنعته بهذا.. لا أقبل منك... كيف تجرؤ؟؟"
والجملة ضايقت حسام فانسحب من الغرفة التي كنا نجلس فيها..
حل الصمت على الأجواء.. ثم تكلمت نهلة قائلة:
"لا تكوني قاسية عليه يا رغد! إنه غاضب لأجلك".
وأضافت سارة:
""يحبك كثيرا".
التفت إلى هذه الأخيرة فرأيتها تبتسم ابتسامة شديدة الغباء.. كعادتها.. تجاهلتها وجملتها كما تجاهلتها خالتي ونهلة..
خالتي قالت بعد ذلك:
"على كل يا رغد.. ها قد عدت ولن أدعك تغادرين ثانية".
ألتفت إلى خالتي نظرة متوجسة فقابلتني بنظرة شديدة الإصرار وقالت:
"إلى هنا ويكفي..سنحل هذه المسألة جذريا اليوم قبل الغد".
ورأيتها تضبط حجابها وتتجه نحو الباب فقلت بقلق:
"إلى أين خالتي؟"
قالت بحزم:
"سأذهب لأتحدث مع وليد.."
وخرجت مباشرة وتبعتها سارة دون ترك فرصة لي لأي ردة فعل...
نظرت إلى نهلة في توتر وقلت:
"ماذا ستفعل؟؟"
أجابت نهلة:
"لا أعرف!ربما ستتشاجر مع ابن عمك!"
قلت مستهجنة:
"لماذا كلكم متحاملون على وليد؟ قلت لكم إنه ليس مذنبا في شي".
قالت نهلة:
"تدافعين عنه لأنك تحبينه يا رغد..لكنه في الواقع رجل متسلط وقاسٍ ومكابر.. إننا جميعا في هذا المنزل لا نرتاح له..."
قلت بعصبية:
"إنكم جميعا لا تعرفون شيئا..تصدرون حكما ظالما على شخص لم تعاشروه... أرجوك يا نهلة الحفي بخالتي واطلبي منها الحضور إلى هنا فورا".
لم تتحرك نهلة فقلت:
"هيا يجب أن أعرف أولا ما الذي تخطط له"ز
ولم تتحرك نهلة بالسرعة المطلوبة.. غادرت الغرفة, وعادت بعد دقيقتين.. وما إن رأيتها بادرتها بالسؤال:
"هل لحقت بها؟"
قالت:
"نعم, وهي الآن في غرفة الضيوف".

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

صحت بعصبية:
"تبا! ولماذا لم توقفيها؟ لا بد أنها الآن تتشاجر مع وليد".
نظرت إلي نهلة نظرة استنكار ثم قالت:
"لا تخافي على مشاعر ابن عمك!... إنه ليس هنا".
قلت مستغربة:
"ليس هنا؟؟"
قالت:
"غادر منذ زمن.. يبدو أنه قد رحل فور إنهاء فنجان قهوته!"

*************************

إنني تجرعته جرعة كدت أغص بها.. بسبب النظرات التي تقدح شررا من حولي... مصوبا نحوي..
صحيح أن أبا حسام قدم الاعتذار عما قالته زوجته لي.. لكن ذلك لم يخفف عني شيئا.. وبحياتي لم أقف أمام شخص يدعو علي علنا وبهذا الشكل.. وأكثر ما خيبني هو موقف رغد البارد..
نعم كنت أتوقع أن يثور أقاربها علي ولكن ليس بهذا الشكل..
سامحهم الله...
وصلت إلى شقة شقيقي سامر أخيرا.. ولم أكن قد اتصلت به.. وأردت أن أفاجئه بحضوري...
قرعت الجرس وغطيت بإصبعي عدسة الباب لئلا يراني..
قرعت ثانية وثالثة وما من مجيب! لكنني كنت قد رأيت سيارته في المواقف.. ولا شك أنه في الشقة..
أخيرا سمعت صوتا منخفضا يسأل:
"من هناك؟"
لم أتبين ماهية الصوت.. فطرقت الباب لعله يعاود الحديث.. فكرر الصوت بنبرة حذرة:
"من الطارق؟"
نعم إنه صوت شقيقي.
قلت:
"شخص يريد معانقتك فورا.. افتح الباب".
وبدا كأن أخي لم يميز صوتي.. ثم رأيت الباب ينفتح بحذر.. ورأيت رأس أخي يطل منه أخيرا..
اندهشت ملامحه كثيرا وانفغر فاهه.. لكن دهشتي أنا كانت أكبر!
"وليد!"
قال والعجب يعلوه..
قلت:
"بشحمه ولحمه!"
لم يفتح سامر الباب وظل محملقا بي لثوان...
قلت:
"هل أبدو شبحا؟"
هنا بدأ سامر يبتسم وفتح الباب ومد ذراعيه لمعانقتي..
"إنني أكاد لا أصدق عيني! فاجأتني يا رجل".
ابتسمت وقلت:
"بل أنا المندهش يا أخي.."
وأشرت بإصبعي إلى عينه اليمنى وقلت:
"اختفت الندبة تماما! تبدو وسيما للغاية".
سامر ضحك وهو يمسك بيدي ويقودني إلى الداخل..
تذكرون أن جفني عين سامر اليمنى قد أصيبا بحرق بالجمر عندما كان طفلا صغيرا.. وأن عينه تشوهت وأصبحت نصف مغلقه وقبيحة المنظر.. وكان أبي رحمه الله يود إخضاعه لجراحة تجميلية غير أن أوضاعنا المادية في تلك الفترة كانت سيئة..
في لقائنا الأخير كان سامر قد بدأ علاج الندبة والآن عالج حركة الجفن وما لم يقق الناظر إليها جيدا فإنه لن يكتشف وجود أي أثر أو فرق بين عينيه..
الحمد لله..
في داخل الشقة وجدت ضيوفا لأخي.. عرفنا سامر إلى بعضنا البعض, وبعد حديث قصير استأذن الضيوف وغادروا...

قلت:
"أرجو ألا تكون زيارتي قد أتت في وقت غير ملائم".
قال سامر:
"ماذا تقول يا أخي! إنهم رفقائي في العمل.. نلتقي في كل وقت.. لا تأبه لهم".
ابتسمت فقال سامر:
"لكنك فاجأتني! ما سر هذه الزيارة غير المتوقعة؟"
قلت مداعبا:
"اشتقت لعينك اليمنى فجئت أتفقدها".
ضحك سامر ثم قال:
"بجد وليد.. لِمَ لم تبلغني لأستقبلك في المطار؟"
أجبت:
"أردت أن أقتحم عليك الشقة!"
وضحكت ثم أضفت:
"في الحقيقة كنا قادمين إلى المزرعة.. فأتيت لأزورك".
سامر ابتسم ابتسامة خفيفة ثم سأل:
"و... ورغد؟"
قلت بعفوية:
"تركتها في بيت خالتها".
شيء من التردد ظهر عليه ثم قال:
"لِمَ لم تحضرها معك؟ أعني أننا لم نسمع من بعضنا منذ شهور".
آه يا سامر... أتريد القول إنك اشتقت إليها؟؟
إنني أسوأ شخص لتبدي لهفتك عليها أمامه!
وربما أحس سامر ببعض الأفكار تدور في رأسي فقال مغيرا الدفة:
"كيف سارت أموركم المدينة الساحلية؟ وما أحبار نسبائك؟"
أجبت:
"الحمد لله.. وهم يبلغونك السلام".
"سلمهم الله.. ماذا عن أقارب رغد؟"
قلت:
"أتيت من منزلهم.. الجميع بخير".
قال:
"لم أتصل بهم منذ فترة! ما أخبار حسام؟ هل التحق بالمعهد كما كان يخطط؟"
أجبت:
"لا أعرف فأنا لم أطل البقاء لديهم ولم أسمع آخر أخبارهم".
ثم أضفت:
"مررت لدقائق مصطحبا رغد".
عاد ذلك التوتر الخفي إلى وجه أخي وتجرأ وسأل:
"وكيف هي؟ وكيف تعايشت مع خطيبتك في المنزل؟؟"
استغربت السؤال كثيرا.. ولماذا تسأل عن تعايشها مع خطيبتي؟؟ وهل تعلم بأن بينهما شيئا؟؟
قلت:
"مع خطيبتي؟"
رفع سامر كتفيه وحاجبيه وقال:
"آه نعم.. فهي كانت.. أعني أنها لم تكن.. منسجمة معها في السابق... آمل أن يكون الوضع قد تغير!!"
رباه!
هل تعرف أنت يا سامر عن توتر العلاقة بين الفتاتين؟ لا بد أن رغد كانت توافيك بالأخبار..!
قلت راغبا في التأكد:
"هل.. تتصل بك رغد؟؟"
بهت سامر واندهش من سؤال ورد مباشرة:
لا لا!... لم أتحدث معها منذ كنتما معي في الشقة".

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

كان ذلك قبل شهور.. عندما مرضت ولازمت فراش شقيقي ليوم وليلة.. هنا في الشقة.. بعد حادث السيارة.. ولكنني لم أعرف أن رغد كانت قد أبلغته آنذاك عن علاقتها المتوترة مع أروى.. حتى أنني لم أكن أعير ذلك التوتر اهتماما حقيقيا آنذاك..
قلت:
"حسنا.. يبدو أنك تعرف أن العلاقة بينهما مضطربة".
ظهر الاهتمام على وجه أخي.. وتابعت:
"لا تزال كذلك".
سأل أخي بقلق:
"إذن كيف كانتا تتعملان مها هناك؟"
قلت:
"بتنافر متبادل... خصوصا في الآونة الأخيرة".
ثم أضفت:
"والآن هما متخاصمتان تماما".
قال سامر:
"توقعت هذا".
أثار حيرتي وفضولي.. فسألت:
"عفوا؟؟"
ارتبك سامر ثم أوضح:
"أعني.. أن رغد لا تتكيف بسهولة مع أحد.. من الصعب جدا أن تكسب صداقتها.."
لم أعلق فتابع سامر:
"إنها حذرة جدا في اختيار من ترغب في منحهم صداقتها.. ولا تتأقلم مع من هم خارج إطار سنها أو اهتماماتها أو مجالها الفكري.."
سامر!
هل تريد أن تفهمني أنك تعرف رغد خير مني؟؟
بالطبع تعرف.. فأنت بقيت قريبا منها طوال السنين التي حرمت أنا فيها منها.. وكبرت وتطورت شخصيتها أمام عينيك...
وأصبحت أقرب الناس إليك ألصقهم بك..!
أما أنا فلم أصل للدائرةالتي بارتباطك الشرعي أنت بها..أمكنك تخطيها...
تأملت شقيقي.. في أعماق عينيه كانت المرارة تتكلم.. إنه يتحدث عن الفتاة التي كانت خطيبته لما يقرب من أربع سنين... والتي كانت قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الزواج به..
تأملت لأجله.. لكن..
يا سامر.. ألم تجد في هذه الدنيا غير حبيبتي أنا.. كي تعلق قلبك بها؟؟
إن رغد.. منذ أن حلت بعائلتنا قبل 15 عاما وأكثر.. أصبحت لي..
قلت:
"على كل.. ستظل في بيت خالتها لعدة أيام.. يمكنك زيارتهم وتفقد أحوالها وقت تشاء".
استغرب سامر وقال:
"عدة أيام؟؟ غريب! ماذا عن الجامعة. أهي مجازة؟؟"
صمت قليلا ثم قلت:
"إنها... في إجازة مرضية طويلة.. فهي.. مصابة بكسور في قدمها ويدها".

***************************

مر يوم وأنا أقيم باسترخاء في بيت خالتي.. وفر لي أفراد العائلة سبل الراحة وتفانوا في رعايتي والاهتمام بي..
غير أن ذلك لم يخلصني من التفكير المستمر في وليد... خصوصا وأنه لم يتصل للسؤال عني حتى الآن..
تراقبني نهلة وأنا ممسكة بهاتفي المحمول في تردد... أأتصل أم لا؟
"هل يصعب عليك الاتصال بيدك اليسرى؟ دعيني أساعدك".
قالت ذلك نهلة بخبث.. فهي تدرك ما الذي يدور برأسي..
قلت مستسلمة:
"الغريب أنه لم يخبرني قبل مغادرته ولم يتصل ليتفقد أحوالي.. في المنزل كان يتفقدني ألف مرة في اليوم والآن نسيني!؟ لا سلام ولا كلام ولا خبر... لا أعرف إن كان قد ذهب إلى سامر أم عاد إلى الشقراء".

وتذكرت صورتها الأخيرة فامتقع وجهي... ثم تذكرت حديثها الأخير معي صباح الأمس.. فأبعدت الهاتف عني..
لاحظت نهلة حركتي الأخيرة فقالت:
"جيد! لا تتصلي.. واختبري مدى قدرتك على تحمل بعده".
قلت:
"لا أتحمل.. لا يمكنني تخيل حياتي بدونه! سأموت إذا ابتعد عني".
رفعت نهلة حاجبيها ونظرت إلى السقف استنكارا..
قلت مدافعة عن كلامي ومؤكدة له:
"إذا تخلى عني فسوف أموت فورا.. صدقيني... لا أستغني عنه يوما ولا ساعة... والدخيلة البغيضة.. اللصة.. تطلب مني الخروج من حياته.. تريد الاستحواذ عليه لوحدها.. تظن أنها أقرب وأحق به مني".
هبطت نهلة ببصرها من السقف علي وعلقت:
"وهي على صواب يا رغد!"
توترت وكدت أصرخ.. حتى أنت يا نهلة؟؟ حتى أنت؟؟
قلت بعصبية:
"كلا.."
ردت نهلة مباشرة وبشيء من القسوة:
"يا رغد... لمَ لا تستفيقين من أحلامك الخرافية؟؟ ما الجدوى من حب رجل متزوج؟ إنك تهدرين عواطفك سدى".
أحست نهلة بأنها قست علي.. فأقبلت نحوي وأمسكت بيدي اليسرى وقالت مواسية:
"أنا قلقة عليك.. وأفكر بعقلانية.. لقد مضت فترة طويلة.. وأنت لا تزالين تحلمين بالمستحيل.. تعذبين نفسك.. انظري إلى أين وصلت؟"
وهي تشير إلى عكازي..
ثم تابعت:
"آن الآوان لتستفيقي.. اتركي الرجل وخطيبته يواصلان مشوارهما.. بسلام.. وانتبهي أنت لنفسك.. والتفتي للشخص الذي ينتظر منك الإشارة ليغمرك بكل الحب والحنان اللذين تحتاجينهما".
نظرنا أنا ونهلة لبعضنا نظرة طويلة... عميقة... وأنا أشعر بأن الدنيا كلها تتخلى عني وتقف في صف أروى..
فجأة رن هاتفي المحمول فسحبت يدي بسرعة من بين يديها وأخذت الهاتف وأجبت حتى قبل أن ألقي نظرة على اسم المتصل..
سمعت نهلة تقول باستنكار:
"أنت حالة ميؤوس منها!"
لم أعرها امتماما وتحدثت عبر الهاتف بلهفة:
"نعم مرحبا".
متوقعة أن يكون وليد..
لكنه لم يكن!
لقد كان.. سامر!
سألني عن أحوالي.. وعن إصابتي وحمد الله على سلامتي.. ودار بيننا حديث قصير علمت من خلاله أن وليد سيظل معه بضعة أيام..
ثم قال فجأة:
"هل يمكنني أن أزوركم الليلة؟"
اشتعل وجهي احمرار من الحرج.. تعثرت في كلامي ولكنني أوصلت إليه:
"بالطبع.. أهلا بك.. سأخبر خالتي بهذا".
وبعد أن أنهينا المكالمة نظرة إلى نهلة فرأيتها تحملق بي بخبث!
قلت:
"إنه ليس وليد بل سامر".
عادت تنظر إلى السقف...
قلت:
"ويريد أن يحضر لزيارتنا الليلة".
نظرت إلي بخبث وقالت:
"تعنين لزيارتك".
تنهدت وقلت وبريق الأمل يشع في عيني:
"وبالطبع سيأتي وليد معه.. سأطلب من خالتي أن تعتذر إليه".
وفيما بعد تحدثت مع خالتي ووعدتني بأن تتحدث مع وليد بهدوء وتعتذر عما قالته يوم أمس...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وعندما حل المساء.. وعند الثامنة والنصف قرع جرس المنزل..
انتظرت إلى أن جاء حسام ليخبرني:
"يرغب ابن عمك في إلقاء التحية عليك".
قلت بشوق يكاد يفضحني:
"هل حضر وليد؟"
نظر حسام إلى نهلة الجالسة بقربي.. ثم إلي وقال:
"لم أعن هذا الـــ.."
وانتبه لنفسه ولم يتم.. ثم قال:
"أعني سامر".
قلت بخيبة أمل:
"وحده؟"
أجاب:
"والاي معه الآن.. تعالي لتحييه".
نظرت إلى نهلة ففهمتني..
قمت ورافقت حسام إلى غرفة الضيوف.. حيث كان سامر يجالس خالتي وزوجها..
ما أن رآني حتى وقف ونظر إلى العكاز وعلت تعبيرات وجهه علامات المفاجأة والألم..
أما أنا فقد دهشت للتغير الجديد في مظهر عينه...
"مرحبا سامر.. كيف حالك".
بادرت في تحيته فرد والقلق يغلف نظراته وصوته:
"مرحبا رغد.. كيف حالك أنت؟ سلامتك ألف سلامة".
قلت:
"سلمك الله. الحمد لله إصابتي في تحسن.. تفضل بالجلوس".
وجلسنا نتجاذب أطراف الحديث نحن الخمسة ساعة من الزمن ثم استأذن سامر للمغادرة..
قبل انصرافه أعطاني ظرفا قال لي أنه من وليد... وسألني عما إذا كنت بحاجة لشيء فشكرته وودعته على أن نبقى على اتصال...
أما الظرف فقد كان كما توقعت يحوي مبلغا من النقود...

********************************
إنها النقود التي كانت في محفظتي ونسيت تسليمها لرغد بعد أن أصابني الإرباك وأنا أراها جالسة على عتبة المنزل في المزرعة...
لم أرغب في الذهاب.. لذا تركت شقيقي يخرج لزيارتها وتسليمها النقود بنفسه.. وبقيت وحيدا في شقته..
كما أنني أيضا لم أرغب في الاتصال لا بها ولا بأروى.. وآثرت البقاء بعيدا عن كليهما لبعض الوقت..
باشرت بتنظيم الحاجيات القليلة التي حملتها معي.. وعندما فتحت خزانة الملابس الخاصة بشقيقي فوجئت برؤية فساتين نسائية معلقة آخر الصف...
أصابتني الدهشة والحيرة.. وتملكني الفضول لإلقاء نظرة على بقية الخزانة والأدراج.
لن تصدقوا أنني وجدت خاتم خطوبة سامر الفضي موضوعا في أحد الأدراج مع مجموعة من علب الهدايا والمجوهرات...
وكان أحد الأدرلج مقفلا والله الأعلم.. ما الذي يخبئه شقيقي فيه...
أخذت أعبث بالخاتم في يدي وأنا شارد التفكير.. وشاعر بقلق شديد على سامر..
وفكرت في الألم الذي يعانيه وفي الصدمة التي ستصيبه إن أنا تزوجت رغد..
إنها نفس المشاعر التي عانيت مرارتها حين اكتشفت ارتباطه هو بها..تجربة قاسية جدا لا أريد لشقيقي الوحيد أن يخوضها..
وأضافة إلى عشرات المشاغل والهموم التي تثقل صدري وتزدحم في رأسي, أضفت اليوم هما جديدا... اسمه سامر..
ولم أدر يومها.. أنه الهم الذي سيحتل المركز الأول في قائمة المصاعب التي لا يزال القدر يخبئها لي في المستقبل القريب..

*****************************
مرت أيام وأنا في بيت خالتي لا هم لي سوى التفكير الملي بما قالته الشقراء لي آخر مرة... حالتي النفسية لم تكن جيدة وقد لاحظ ذلك أفراد العائلة.
"والآن يا رغد.. ما الذي يشغل بالك لهذا الحد؟ إننا جميعا قلقون عليك".
كان هذا سؤال خالتي والتي كانت تلحظ شرودي... أجبت:
"لا شيء خالتي.."
قالت غير مصدقة:
"لا شيء؟"
أجبت مدعية:
"إنني.. قلقة بشأن.. أعني بشأن الجامعة وغيابي عنها".
ولا أدري إن بدا كلامي مقنعا أم لا, غير أنه لم يقنع نهلة الجالسة معنا... بطبيعة الحال.
قالت خالتي:
"الجامعة والجامعة! دعك منها يا رغد.. وانسي أمرها".
حدقت في خالتي بتعجب! فقالت:
"لست بحاجة إليها ولا أرى داع لها أصلا".
قلت مندهشة:
"خالتي! كيف تقولين هذا؟"
قالت:
"لو لا إلحاحك ما كنت وافقت على الذهاب مع ابن عمك للجنوب من أجل الدراسة.. اصرفي نظرا عنها أو التحقي بالمعهد مثل حسام".
قلت محتجة:
"ولماذا أفعل ذلك؟ أنا مسرورة بدراستي وناجحة بل ومتفوقة فيها".
وأضفت:
"ثم أن وليد قد دفع تكاليف الدراسة لهذا العام كاملة... وهو مبلغ طائل لن نضيعه هباء".
قالت:
"وماذا عن السنوات التالية؟"
قلت:
"سيدفعها أيضا".
قالت معترضة:
"ولماذا يكبل نفسه كل هذا العناء؟ الجامعات الأهلية مكلفة جدا".
قلت:
"لكن وليد ثري جدا.. ومصاريف دراستي لا تساوي شيئا أمام كل ما يحصل عليه".
قالت خالتي:
"لا نريد أن نكلف الرجل فوق هذا.."
قلت متعجبة:
"ماذا تعنين؟ إنه الوصي علي!"
قالت خالتي:
"هنا مربط الفرس..."
ولم أفهم ما تعنيه.. ثم قلت:
"على كل نحن ننتظر حضوره حتى نضع النقاط على الحروف".
وحالما انصرفت خالتي سألت نهلة:
"ما الذي تعنيه خالتي وماذا تقصد؟؟"
نهلة ردت:
"هذه المرة.. أمي جادة جدا بشأن إقامتك معنا بشكل دائم يا رغد!"
قلت مندهشة:
"والجامعة؟؟ ووليد؟؟"
قالت:
"آن الآوان... للتحرر منهما!"
في ذلك اليوم لم أطق صبرا... واتصلت بوليد... أخيرا...
وكأنني أكلمه للمرة الأولى في حياتي... لا أعرف لماذا ارتبكت وتسارعت نبضات قلبي..
وفور سماعي لصوته.. انصهرت كما تنصهر الشمعة... دمعة دمعة!

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

"كيف أنت؟ ولماذا لا تتصل بي؟"
تجرأت وسألته بعتاب.. إذ إنه لم يهاتفني ولا مرة مذ أحضرني إلى هنا.. وكأنني عبء ما كاد أنه تخلص منه!
وليد قال:
"لم أشأ إزعاجك.. وأعلم أن أقاربك يعتنون بك جيدا".
حتى وإن! أنت أبي بالوصاية.. أليس من واجبك السؤال عني كل يوم؟
قلت:
"ومتى ستحضر؟"
قال:
"هل هناك شيء؟؟"
قلت:
"لا لا... لا تقلق.. إنما قصدت.. متى سيتعين علينا العودة؟"
لم يجبني مباشرة ثم قال:
"لا يزال أمامنا بعض الوقت.. موعدك في المستشفى لم يحن".
هكذا إذن! لن تأتي لرؤيتي إلا يوم السفر أم ماذا؟؟
قلت:
"إن خالتي ترغب في الحديث معك".
قال:
"حسنا..."
قلت:
"لا أعني على الهاتف.. تود أن تأتي للعشاء عندنا.. والتحدث".
قال:
"لا بأس.. لنقل بعد يومين؟ فأنا في الطريق إلى المزرعة الآن".
فوجئت.. وخذلتني جملته الأخيرة.. ذاهب إلى المزرعة ولم تفكر بالمرور بي؟؟
قلت:
"هكذا إذن؟ حسنا لن أشغلك وأنت تقود السيارة.. رافقتك السلامة".

**************************** 

كنت أنتظر إشارة من أروى لأعود للمزرعة ونعود لمناقشة الخلافات الأخيرة الحاصلة بيننا..
والأيام التي قضيتها مع شقيقي بعيدا عن أي مشاكل كانت كافية لإرخاء الشد الحاصل في أعصابي. فكرتك كانت نافعة يا أروى.. أعترف بهذا.
اتصلت بي البارحة وأخبرتني أنها ترغب في مقابلتي..
منذ ارتباطنا وأروى أمامي يوميا لم يفصلها عني غير الشهر الأسود الذي تلا مقتل واليّ رحمهما الله والذي قضيته مع سامر ورغد بعيدا عنها..
أما رغد فمنذ أن التحقت برعايتي لم أفترق عنا غير الأيام التي سبقت رحيلنا الأخير إلى الجنوب.
والحديث القصير معها عبر الهاتف جعلني أشتعل شوقا لرؤيتها والاطمئنان على وضعها وصحتها.. ولو لم ابتعدت كثيرا.. لربما سلك بي شوقي الطريق إليها..
الاستقبال الذي استقبلتني به أروى كان باردا.. على عكس الطريقة التي ودعتني بها.. واخترنا الغرفة الخارجية الملاصقة للمنزل, والتي كنت أقيم فيها فيما مضى.. مكانا لحديثنا المطول..
أروى ظهرت أكثر هدوءا وتماسكا مما كانت عليه خلال الآونة الأخيرة.. ولم تتعمد الإطالة في المقدمات بل قالت مباشرة:
"كما قلنا.. يجب أن نضع نهاية لكل المشاكل والخلافات الحاصلة بيننا نحن الثلاثة".
تعنيني أنا وهي ورغد..
قلت:
"وهل وجدت حلا مناسبا؟"
بدا الجد يعلو قسمات وجهها وأخذت نفسا عميقا ثم قالت:
"نعم.. وهو.. بيدك أنت يا وليد".
شعرت بالفضول والحيرة.. لم أفهم ما الذي عنته فسألتها:
"بيدي أنا؟ ما هو؟"
قالت:

"يجب أن تكون مستعدا له".
ازدادت حيرتي وقلت:
"بالطبع فأنا أريد بالفعل أن نتجنب التصادم مستقبلا وإلى الأبد... إذا كان الحل بيدي فأنا لن أتردد.. لكن ماذا تقصدين؟"
هنا توقفت أروى عن الكلام وكأنها تستجنع قواها لتنطق بالجملة التالية.. تلك الجملة التي من قوتها.. كاد سقف الغرفة أن ينهار على رأسي..
"وليد.. عليك أن تختار.. مع أينا تريد العيش... إما أنا.. أو رغد".
وقوع سقف بهذا الحجم على رأس موقوت مسبقا.. لا يسبب التكسر والتهشم فقط.. بل ويفجره إلى شظايا تنطلق مخترقة الفضاء إلى ما لانهاية..
تسمرت على وضعي مذهولا.. أشد ذهولا من الذهول ذاته.. أحاول أن أترجم اللغة العجيبة التي التقطتها أذناي منطلقة من لسان أروى..
لم أتحدث فأنا لم أعد أملك رأسا يدير حركة لساني..
أرووى بعد الجمود الذي رأته علي قالت:
"وليد.. صدقني.. الحياة بوجودنا معا نحن الثلاثة مستحيلة.. لقد فكرت مليا طوال الأيام الماضية.. مرارا وتكرارا.. ولم أجد لمشكلتنا مخرجا غير هذا.. لن نستمر واقفين على فوهة البركان.. أنا ورغد لا يمكن أن نجتمع تحت سقف واحد بعد الآن.. أبدا يا وليد".
أي سقف؟ وهل أبقيت في المنزل أية أسقف؟ لقد أوقعتها كلها على رأسي يا أروى...
فعن أي سقف تتحدثين؟؟
أخيرا استطعت النطق:
"ما الذي تهذين به؟"
توترت أروى.. وقالت:
"هذا هو الواقع... أنا وابنة عمك يستحيل عيشنا سوية في سلام.. لا تتحمل إحدانا وجود الثانية أبدا.. إما أن تعيش معي.. أو تعيش معها.. يجب أن تختار".
صرخت:
"أروى... هل جننت؟"
صاحت أروى:
"بل هذا هو عين الصواب.. إنني سأجن فعلا إن بقيت مع ابنة عمك في بيت واحد".
انفعلت وثرت فجأة.. وهببت واقفا أضرب كفي الأيسر بقبضتي اليمنى...
وقفت أروى وقالت:
"أرجوك أن تحافظ على هدوئك لنتابع النقاش".
صرخت بعصبية: 
"أحافظ على هدوئي؟ كيف تريدين مني البقاء هادئا بعد هذا الجنون الذي تفوهت به؟ إنني لم أتوقع أن تكوني أنت كارهة لرغد لهذا الحد أبدا".
قالت منفعلة:
"وأما لم أقل إنني أكرهها".
قاطعتها:
"وبم تترجمين موقفك هذا؟"
أجابت:
"إنه حل وليس موقف.. واحدة منا فقط ستعود وتبقى معك.. وعلى الأخرى أن تظل هنا... هذا من أجل راحتنا جميعا".
قلت غاضبا:
"من أجل راحة من؟؟ تريدين مني أن أتخلى عن رعاية ابنة عمي وتقولين راحتنا جميعا؟؟"
هتفت أروى:
"أنا لم أقل تخل عنها".
قلت ثائرا:
"وما تفسيرك إذن لتركي لها هنا؟"
قالت:
"ولم أقل اتركها هي... قلت إنك من يجب عليه أن يختار.. إما أنا أو هي".
وقفت مأخوذا بأعماق أكبر وأغزر.. لكلام أروى..
قلت:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

"أروى... بربك... ماذا تعنين؟؟"
رمقتني بنظرات ملؤها المعاني...
سألت:
"تعنين.. أن أعود معها هي.. وأتركك هنا؟"
رفعت أروى رأسها بشموخ وقالت:
"إن قررت اختيارها هي".
اندهشت وقلت:
"لا بد أن شيئا ما قد ألم بعقلك يا أروى".
لم تعلق فتابعت:
"إلا إذا كنت... تعنين لفترة محددة.. ريثما تهدأ الأوضاع".
قالت بثقة:
"لا... بل أعني للأبد.."
صعقت وسألت غير مصدق:
"وأنت؟"
قالت وعضلات وجهها قد خذلتها وبدأت بالنهيار:
"لن أعيش معك ما دامت رغد تحت ولايتك.."
من ذهولي لم أعرف كيف أرد.. رفعت يدي وأمسكت بعضديها ونظرت إلى عينيها بجدية ثم قلت:
" هل تعنين ما تتفوهين به يا أروى؟؟"
أجابت وأول دمعة تنزلق بين رموشها:
"أعيه وأعنيه تماما يا وليد.. لن لأستمر معك.. ما بقيت ابنة عمك تحت رعايتك.. إن أردت لحياتنا أن تستمر معا.. تنازل عن وصايتها.. وأبعدها عنا".
أطرقت برأسي رفضا لتصديق ما أسمع.. وضغطت على عضدي أروى وقلت:
"كلا.. أنت لا تعنين ما تقولين يا أروى.. لا شك أنني أحلم".
أروى عصرت عينيها وتدفقت الدموع بغزارة منهمرة منهما.
هززتها وقلت:
"كلميني يا أروى.. أخبريني بأنك تهذين.."
أروى فجأة رمت برأسها على صدري وانفجرت باكية وهي تزفر:
"لا أتحمل هذا... ارحمني وليد.. لا يمكن لقلبي أن يتحمل العيش مع فتاة أعرف أنك تحبها.. ما الذي تخطط له بشأنها؟؟ كم أنت قاس علي..."
وانهارت أروى في بكاء طويل حارق..
لم أحرك ساكنا.. وانتظرت حتى أفرغت دموعها في ملابسي.. وبكاءها بين ضلوعي..
بعدها أبعدت رأسها عن صدري ونظرت إلي..
"ماذا قررت؟"
سألتني ونظرتها متعلقة بعيني...
فلم أرد.. فنادتني:
"وليد... أنا.. أم هي؟"
عضضت على أسناني توترا ثم قلت:
"سأعتبر نفسي لم أسمع شيئا اليوم".
قالت بحنق:
"وليد.. لا تهرب من سؤالي".
رددت بحدة:
"إنه ليس سؤالا يا أروى... إنه الجنون.. يبدو أنك لم تسترخي بما فيه الكفاية بعد..
سأتركك لتراجعي حساباتك الحمقاء هذه ثانية".
وتركتها وغادرت الغرفة..
في المزرعة وجدت العم إلياس والخالة ليندا يعملان مع بقية العمال في حرث بقعة من الأرض..
قلت مخاطبا الخالة:
"خالتي.. دعي عنك هذا أرجوك".
فقالت بسرور:
"إنني أستمتع بحرث الأرض يا بني.. ثم إنه تمرين جيد لتنشيط القلب".
قلت:

"بل هو شاق على مرضى القلب.. أرجوك توقفي".
واقتربت منها وانتزعت الأداة من بين يديها وطلبت منها الذهاب للراحة..
كانت أشعة الشمس لا تزال ساطعة بقوة والجو اليوم أكثر حرارة مما كان عليه الأسبوع الماضي..
شمرت عن ساعدي وأمسكت بالمعول وجعلت أضرب الأرض بقوة.. وكلما تذكرت كلام أروى ضربتها بقوة أكبر وأكبر.. وكأنها السؤولة عن دوامة المشاكل التي أعيشها.. كأن بيني وبينها ثأر كبير...
عملت بهمة لا تتناسب والحالة المزاجية المتعكرة التي تسيطر علي.. ومرت الساعات واختفى قرص الشمس خلف ستار الأفق.. الذي خبأ بحرص شديد.. ما ستشرق به شمس الصباح التالة..
كان الإعياء قد نال من عضلاتي والعرق قد أغرق جسدي حينما ألقيت بالمعول جانبا واستلقيت على الرمال ألتقط أنفاسي..
تنفست بعمق شديد وأنا شارد التفكير.. أنظر إلى السماء وقد بدأ الظلام يلونها بلون الحداد الكئيب...
أمام عيني كنت أرى كلمات أروى تتراقص مع أوراق الشجر.. ذات اليمين وذات الشمال.. وتسبب لي دوارا..
أغمضت عيني لأحول دون رؤية أي شبء.. فأنا هذه اللحظة لا أريد لأي مؤثر خارجي أن يغزو تفكيري..
شعرت بشيء يسري على ذراعي.. حركت يدي فأحسست بحبات الرمل تعلق بي..جذبت نفسا فخيل إلي أنني أشم رائحة دخان السجائر.. وسمعت أصوات أشخاص كثر ينمنمون..
فتحت عيني بسرعة.. وهببت جالسا..لمحت حشرة تسير على ذراعي فأبعدتها ونفضت التراب عن يدي.. وتلفت يمنة ويسرة أبحث عن مصدر الرائحة والصوت..
لقد كنت واهما.. إنني في المزرعة الآن.. ولست في السجن..
لا اعرف لماذا عادت بي الذكريات إلى الزنزانة.. وتوهمت أنني أنام على الفراش الخشبي القذر.. تعلق بي حبات الرمل والغبار.. وتسير الحشرات على جسدي.. وتحشو رائحة السجائر والعرق تجويف أنفي..
كلا كلا!...
وقفت منتفضا وأنا أطرد الذكرى البشعة من مخيلتي... مددت أطرافي الأربعة إلى أقصاها.. وتنفست نفسا عميقا وزفرت باسترخاء... ثم أجريت تمارين إرخاء سريعة.. دخلت بعدها إلى المنزل..
تحاشيت الالتقاء بأروى وتعمدت عدم الظهور في أماكن تواجدها.. وأبقيت موضوعنا معلقا لحين إشعار آخر..

********************************

نهاية الحلقه 44

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*الحلقة الخامسة والأربعون

الجفـــاء القــاتـــل
طرت من الفرح.. عندما أخبلاني وليد بأنه قادم لزيارتنا هذه الليلة... فأنا لم أره منذ أسبوع.. وأشعر بحنين شديد إليه.
وشعرت بالحسرة لأنني لم أستطع المشاركة في إعداد طعام العشاء مع خالتي وابنتيها...
قلت مخاطبة نهلة:
"يحب عصير البرتقال الطازج.. أرجوك حضري كمية كبيرة منه".
فتحت نهلة درج الثلاجة المليء بثمار البرتقال وأشارت إليها وقالت ساخرة:
"كل هذا؟"
سارة انفجرت ضاحكة فوبختها خالتي.. أما أنا فرمقت نهلة بنظرة غضب فابتسمت وقالت:
"حاضر سيدتي.. وماذا أحضر بعد؟"
وكنت قد أخبرت خالتي عن الأطباق التي يفضلها وليد وطلبت منها أن تحضرها بسخاء!
سمعت خالتي تسأل:
"ماذا عن سامر؟ هل تأكدت من أنه لن يحضر؟"
أجبت:
"نعم. هكذا أجاب وليد عندما سألته.. لكن اعملي حسابه.. ربما يتغير رأيه ويأتي".
قالت سارة مفاجأة:
"أصبح وجه سامر وسيما الآن. هل ستتزوجين منه ثانية يا رغد؟"
هذه المرة خالتي زجرت ابنتها بعنف بل وطردتها من المطبخ... سارة غبية لدرجة ملحوظة.. وتفكيرها سخيف جدا...
الصمت حل على المطبخ بعد مغادرتها وأرادت نهلة أن تلطف الأجواء فسألتني:
"وخطيبته وأمها؟؟ أمتأكدة من أنهما لن تحضرا؟"
كانت تعرف هي الأجابة ولكنني جاريتها:
"لن تحضر.. سيأتي وليد فقط".
قالت ماهو الخطأ الذي قلته؟"
أوه.. إنها حتى لا تدرك خطأها! إنها طفلة بريئة ولا تستحق العقاب..
قلت:
"عندما قلت عن سامر إنه أصبح وسيما وسألتني إن كنت سأتزوج منه".
قالت ببلادة:
"نا الخطأ في ذلك؟ لقد أصبح وسيما بالفعل عندما عالج عينه البشعة".
قلت مجارية:
"نعم أعرف".
وانتظرت هي مني أيضاح الخطأ.. فقلت:
"لكن لا يليق أن تسأليني إن كنت سأتزوجه أم لا.. أولا لأنك صغيرة السن ولا يستساغ منك كلام كبير كهذا.. وثانيا لأنني وسامر قد انفصلنا عن بعضنا البعض نهائيا ولن نتزوج ثانية.."
ونظرت إلى عينها أستشف منهما الفهم, لكن.. لا يبدو أنها استوعبت تماما ما عنيت!
قالت:
"إذن ستتزوجين بحسام؟"
أوه... ألهمني الصبر يا رب!
أجبت:
"كلا".
قالت:
"إذن بمن؟"
قلت مظهرة الغضب لأفهمها أن عليها التوقف عن هذا:
"لا أعرف يا سارة ولا تكرري الحديث عن أمور كهذه ثانية.. مفهوم..؟؟"
واستدرت راغبة في الانصراف عنها.. فسمعتها تقول:
"أنا أعرف بمن".
استدرت إلى سارة مجددا فوجدتها تبتسم ولكن هذه المرة بمكر!
قلت مجارية لها:
"بمن في اعتقادك؟"
قالت:
"بابن عمك الطويل.. فأنا سمعتك تخبرين أختي بهذا".

*****************

بعد العشاء.. جلست مع أبي حسام والخالة وحسام ورغد نتجاذب أطراف الحديث..
أحاديثنا منذ البداية كانت عادية وغير هادفة.. باستثناء اعتذار أم حسام الذي أزاح عني حملا... لم أهنأ بزواله... أما الصغيرة كانت صامتة إلا عن نظرات تلقيها علي من حين لآخر!
ولكن هل يبدو في مظهري شيء غريب؟؟
سألت أم حسام:
"كم ستمكث في البلدة؟"
أجبت:
"أسبوع كحد أقصى.. بعض شئون العمل متوقفة على حضوري.."
قالت:
"وماذا عن رغد؟"
بسرعة التفت إلى الصغيرة واشتبكت نظراتنا.. ثم عدت إلى أم حسام:
"ستأتي معي قطعا".
وهل هناك شك في الأمر؟؟
أم حسام قالت:
"أليست إجازتها المرضية ممتدة لعدة أسابيع.. لن تكون هناك دراسة ولا جامعة وبالتالي لا داعي لسفرها".
عدت ونظرت إلى رغد.. متوقعا أن تكون هذه فكرتها.. ثم قالت:
"نعم ولكن..لديها موعد الطبيب في الأسبوع المقبل.. كما وأنها يجب أن تبقى قريبة من المستشفى لمتابعة العلاج.. هذا إلى أنه... بإمكانها الدراسة في المنزل والاستعانة بصديقاتها خلال فترة الاجازة".
أليس كلامي منطقيا؟؟
أم حسام قالت وقد طغت الجدية على نبرة صوتها:
"في الحقيقة يا وليد.. وباختصار وبلا مقدمات.. أريد أن تبقى ابنة أختي تحت رعايتي من الآن فصاعدا".
أصبت بالدهشة.. وقلت مستغربا:
"ما الذي تقصدينه؟؟"
أجابت بكل ثقة:
"أقصد أن تبقى هنا في بيتي وتحت ناظري وبين أبنائي.. وهو المكان الطبيعي لها أساسا".
درت بعيني بعشوائية ثم ألقيت نظرة على رغد أستشف منها موقفها.. لكني لم أفهم المعاني المرتسمة على وجهها..
قلت:
"خالتي.. ألم يسبق وأن أغلقنا هذا الموضوع بعد أن أشبعناه حوارا وختمنا القرارات؟
بقاء رغد تحت وصايتي أمر مفروغ منه البتة ولا مجال للحديث فيه أصلا".
تدخل حسام وقال:
"هذا ما تفرضه أنت".
لم أعره اهتماما وركزت أسماعي على الخالة التي تابعت:
"لم ننهه لكنك أصررت على موقفك واستغللت شغف الفتاة بالراسة كيف تكسبها إلى جانبك".
استغلال؟؟ عندما أفكر في مسقبل رغد.. وأخطط له.. تسمونه استغلال؟؟
حسام قال:
"إنهم يعيدون ترميم المبنى المدمر من الجامعة هنا وستفتح العام المقبل وتستطيع رغد العودة إليها مجددا".
قلت:
"ولماذا عليها أن تفل ذلك؟ الجامعة الأهلية في الجنوب أفضل مستوى وقد قطعت شوطا مهما وبنجاح فلم تفكر أصلا في تغيير الجامعة؟"
كنت سأوجه سؤالا إلى رغد غير أن أم حسام سبقتني بالحديث:
"لتبقى معي.. وإن كانت حجتك الدراسة فها هو الحل أمامك".
استفزتني الجملة وقلت:
"ليست مسألة الجامعة فقط... رغد تحت وصايتي أنا وأريد أن آخذها معي".
قالت أم حسام وبصوت حاد:
"في هذه المرة أعدتها إلينا بالجبائر... في المرة القادمة كيف ستعيدها إلينا؟؟"
أبو حسام تدخل ليخفف الشد الحاصل فقال:
"نحن نعرف أنك تعتني بها جيدا ولكن إنه قلب الأم.. لا تتصور كم كانت خالتها مشغولة البال والقلب عليها".
قال حسام:
"جميعنا كنا قلقون عليها وهي بعيدة كل ذلك البعد. يجب أن تقدر مشاعرنا".
كأنك تماديت يا حسام؟ مشاعر ماذا تقصد؟ يجب أن تتوقف عند هذا قبل أن تشعل غضبي..
قلت معارضا وبكل إصرار:
"الأمر مفروغ منه ولسنا هنا لنناقشه من جديد.. وأرجوكم لا داعي لهدر المزيد من الوقت في جدال عقيم لقضية محسومة مسبقا".
قال حسام فجأة:
"أنت متسلط جدا".
صمت الجميع من المفاجأة.. وأنا نظرت إليه بتعجب.. حسبت أنها زلة لسان سيعتذر عليها لكنه أضاف وللعجب:
"نحن أفرب إلى رغد منك وأحق بكفالتها.."
أبو حسام ردع حسام بنظرة غاضبة.. والأخير سكت ثوان ثم وجه خطابه إلى رغد:
"ما رأيك أنت يا رغد؟ ألست تفضلين البقاء مع والدتي؟؟"
نظرنا جميعا نحو رغد التي أجابت بإخضاع نظرها نحو الأرض.. كأنها تؤيد هذا..
ماذا يا رغد؟ أتريدين إحراجي أكثر مع أقاربك؟ ألم ننته كليا من موضوع إقامتك معي؟
هل غيت رأيك الآن؟
خاطبتها سائلا وشاعرا بالخذلان منها:
"ماذا يا رغد؟"
فنظرت إلي وأجابت مضطربة:
"كما ترى أنت.. وليد".
الجميع نقلو بصرها عنها وصبوا أنظارا حارة علي..
ويحكم! هل تعتقدون أنني أهدد الفتاة أو أجبرها على شيء؟
قلت طالبا منها التأكيد:
"ألست ترغبين في متابعة الدراسة في الجامعة الأهلية؟"
قالت مؤكدة:
"بلى".
اطمأن قلبي لردها لكن أم حسام قالت معترضة:
"كلا... ستبقين معي.. أريد أن أرعاك بنفسي من الآن فصاعدا.. ولن يطمءن قلبي لسفرك على الإطلاق".
وإذا بحسام يخاطبني قائلا فجأة:
"لماذا لا تتنازل عن الوصاية؟"
نظرت إليه نظرة مندهشا ثم رمقته بحدة وقلت:
"أتنازل عنها لمن مثلا؟ لك أنت!؟"
حسام غضب من تعقيبي الساخر ورد منفعلا:
"تعرف أنني دون السن القانوني ولا يمكنني أن أكفل أحدا.. أنا أعني لوالدي فهو بمقام والدها وهو ابن عم والدتها وأمي خالتها ونحن أقرب إليها منك".
عند هذا لم أتحمل.. اشتعلت نفسي غضبا وتصبب العرق من جبيني ورفعت يدي أمسحه فلمست جبينا ساخنا يكاد يتقد نارا..
نظرت نحو رغد وأظن نظرتي كانت قوية للدرجة التي اهتز فيها جسدها وتراجع للوراء..
زفرت زفرة قوية أخيرا كانت ساخنة ما يكفي لحرق أثاث الغرفة..
قلت أخيرا:
"يمكنكم مناقشة أمر الوصاية هذا بعد موتي, ولكن طالما أنا حي فابنة عمي ستبقى تحت مسئوليتي أنا ما امتدت بي الحياة".
ووقفت وتابعت:
"علي الذهاب الآن.. شكرا على حسن الضيافة".
والتفت إلى رغد وقلت:
"رغد.. هلا رافقتني إلى البوابة؟"
سرنا جنبا إلى جنب بخطى بطيئة إلى أن ابتعدنا عن مدخل المنزل وانتصف بنا الطريق إلى البوابة الخارجية لسور المنزل...
حينها أذنت للساني بالنطق:
"رغد".
وتوقف صوت خطوات العكاز.. التفت إلى رغد فرأيتها وقد توقفت عن المشي وكأنها في انتظار شيء مهم...
قلت:
"هل كانت هذه فكرتك؟"
رغد قالت بسرعة:
"لا.. لا.. إنها خالتي, هي التي تريد مني البقاء... على الأقل فترة نقاهتي".
قلت:
"والوصاية؟"
أجابت:
"حسام يتحدث بسخافة أحيانا".
كنت أنظر إليها بتشكك.. فهي لطالما طلبت مني تركها مع أقاربها, وخشيت أن تكون هي وراء كل هذا...
لما قرأت الشك في عيني قالت مدافعة:
"صدقني لست أنا".
قلت:
"اسمعي يا رغد.. عليك أن تفهمي أقاربك أن موضوع الوصاية هذا مفروغ منه تماما ولا أقبل منهم أن يفتحوه أمامي مجددا أبدا.. يجب أن تخبريهم أن يتوقفوا عن محاولاتهم المزعجة وإلا فأنني سوف لن آتي بك لزيارتهم مجددا".
بدا التوتر على وجه رغد فقلت:
"أنا أعني ما أقول.."
ثم استدرت لأتابع طريقي إلى البوابة..
بعد ثوان لحقت رغد بي وسمعتها تناديني وتقول:
"وليد... لا تغضب...!"
التفت إليها فوجدت عينيها متعلقتين بي...
كررت:
"أرجوك.. لا تغضب منهم".
وأضافت:
"أنا اعتذر لك عن أي كلمة مزعجة وجهت إليك هذه الليلة... سامحهم أرجوك".
أراحني الشعور بأن رغد... تكن لي التقدير وتكترث لمشاعري... وتود تطييب خاطري بعد الكلام الذي تلقيته من أهلها...
قلت:
"هذه المرة سأبتلع كل شيء.. لكن عليك أن تفهميهم جيدا بأنني فيما لو تكرر هذا مرة أخرى, سأتخذ موقفا مختلفا".
أطرقت رغد برأسها إذعانا.
أخيرا قلت:*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

*"والآن.. هل تأمرين بشء قبل ذهابي؟"
رأيت وجه رغد يبتسم فيما قسمات القلق مرسومة على جبينها وهي تقول:
"انتبه لنفسك".
أنتبه لنفسي؟!
إنها أول مرة تقولها لي وبهذه الطريقة ومعالم القلق والاهتمام ناطقة على وجهها!
شعرت بدغدغة لطيفة تسري في جسدي لم تكن لتتناسب مع الغضب الذي أضمره!..
ابتسمت لها وفارقتها بارتياح..
ذهبت إلى شقة سامر والذي كان قد أعطاني مفتاحا احتياطيا لشقته بطلب مني.. حتى يتسنى لي الدخول والخروج بحرية, خصوصا وأنه كان يقضي ساعات طويلة في العمل..
دخلت الشقة واتجهت إلى غرفة النوم.. وهناك... رأيت شقيقي يجلس على السرير وفي يده علبة ما..ووجهه متجهم.. ويظهر عليه الشرود... حتى أنه لم ينتبه لدخولي..
"سامر"
بمجرد أن ناديته ارتبك وأغلق العلبة بسرعة وهب واقفا وهو يقول:
"وليد.. أأأأهلا".
وسار نحو الخزانة وأدخل العلبة في أحد الأدراج, الدرج الذي وجدته مقفلا ذلك اليوم, وأقفل الدرج بالمفتاح وهو يقول:
"لم أنتبه لقدومك".
دققت النظر في وجهه فوجدت آثار الدموع تبلل رموشه.. شعرت بانقباض في قلبي وسألت بقلق:
"أهناك شيء؟؟"
سامر تظاهر بالعفوية وابتسم وقال:
"لا. لا شيء".
لكنني لم أشتت نظري عنه فقال:
"تذكرت والدينا".
وظهر الخشوع والحزن على وجهه.. لم أصدق ما ادّعاه ولكنني لم أشأ إحراج الموقف فقلت:
"رحمهما الله".
وتصرفت بشكل طبيعي رغم القلق الذي يعتصر أحشائي..
لا أعرف ما الشيء الذي كان سامر يخفيه في الدرج ويحذر أن أراه.. لكني أتوقع وتقريبا شبه متأكد من أنه ذو علاقة برغد...
والفضول تملكني بشدة... وانتهزت الفترة التي ذهب أخي فيها للاستحمام بعد ذلك وتسللت يدي نحو الدرج..
كان المفتاح في ثقب الدرج... فتحته بحذر واستخرجت العلبة الكبيرة الثقيلة التي كانت تحتل معظم الدرج...
وضعت العلبة على السرير وهممت بفتحها, غير أن ضميري تغلب على فضولي في آخر لحظة... وإذا بي أعيد العلبة إلى الدرج وأقفله بالمفتاح وأغلق باب الخزانة كما كان...
لحظتها أثنيت على نفسي أمانتي.. وشكرت ضميري على تأنيبه... وبت راضيا عن نفسي ومسرورا بها...
لكنني فيما بعد.. ندمت أشد الندم.. على أنني لم أكتشف وقتها السر الذي كان شقيقي يخبئه.. رغم أنه كان طائعا بين يدي...

************************
بالأمس أبلغني وليد عن موعد سفرنا وهو مساء اليوم, واتصل بي قبل ساعة ليتأكد من استعدادي. وقد أبلغني أنه في طريقه للمزرعة وسوف يكون هنا عصرا.
وفيما أنا مع ابنتي خالتي نجمع حاجياتي في حقيبتي رن هاتفي مرة أخرى... نهلة ونظرت بمكر وقالت:
"الوصي الطويل!"
وسارة ضحكت -كعادتها- بصوت مرتفع...
كان هاتفي موضوعا على المنضدة بجوار المرآة. وكنت أجلس على السرير أطوي ملابسي..
قلت مخاطبة نهلة:
"ناوليني الهاتف".
فأسرعت سارة والتقطته من على المنضدة وأقبلت نحوي.. نهلة قالت لإغاضتي:
"دعيها تسير إليه بنفسها يا سارة!"
سارة غيرت اتجاه سيرها وعادت أدراجها إلى المنضدة..
قلت بحنق:
"هذا ليس وقته... هاتي الهاتف سارة".
فقالت نهلة وهي تضحك بخبث:
"تعالي وخذيه بنفسك".
هتفت:
"تبا لكما".
ورميتهما ببعض ملابسي وأمسكت بعكازي وهببت لأقف, حينها أخذت نهلة الهاتف ورمته نحوي على السرير وأطلقت أختها القهقهات وهما تغادران الغرفة... مددت يدي بسرعة والتقطت الهاتف..
كان رقم هاتف المزرعة, ذلك الذي ظهر على شاشة هاتفي...
"مرحبا".
"مرحبا يا رغد.. كيف حالك؟"
أتدرون من المتصل؟
إنها الشقراء!
ماذا تريدين مني؟؟ وكيف تملكين الجرأة على الاتصال بي وكأننا من الأصحاب؟؟
قلت بجفاء:
"نعم؟ ماذا تريدين؟"
قالت:
"حسنا.. خشيت ألا تجيبي على اتصالي.."
قلت:
"ظننته وليد... لكن ماذا هناك؟"
قالت:
"إنه لم يصل بعد... هل أخبرك بأنه.. حجز للسفر مساءً؟"
قلت:
"نعم".
الشقراء صمتت قليلا ثم سألت:
"رغد..هل فكرت في الموضوع الذي حدثتك عنه؟"
تعني الكلام الذي سممت قلبي بسماعه ذلك الصباح في المزرعة.. والذي بذلت قصاري جهدي للتهرب منه..
أجبت:
"لا أريد أن أفكر به".
قالت:
"لماذا؟"
قلت بغضب:
"لا يعجبني.. ولو سمحت لا تعيدي فتح الموضوع ثانية".
قالت:
"يارغد لا بد من فتحه وأخذه بعين الاعتبار.. إنه ليس مجرد موضوع عابر بل فيه مستقبلنا وحياتنا ومصيرنا نحن الثلاثة".
قلت وقد اشتد غيظي:
" لا شأن لك بمستقبلي ومصيري أنا".
قالت:
"وماذا عن مستقبل وليد؟ وحياته؟ ومصير الدوامة من الشجار التي نحيطها به؟ ألا تفكرين فيه؟"
قلت باندفاع:
"وليد لن يتخلى عني تحت أية ظروف.. إنه بمقام أبي.. لن أبتعد عنه وإذا شءت أنت فابتعدي وأريحينا".
صمتتالشقراء لبرهة ثم قالت:
"إذن هذا هو قرارك؟؟"
قلت بتحد:
"نعم. هذا هو قراري".
قالت وقد تجلى الألم والحزن في نبرة صوتها:
"لم أتوقع أن تكوني أنانية لهذا الحد".
ثم أضافت وقد اشتدت نبرتها:
"لكن... وليد سيأتي الآن.. وسأخبره بما دار بيننا.. وعن قرارك.. وسأضعه أمام الأمر الواقع وأطلب منه أن يعين من منا سيختار ليصطحبها في السفر".
وتوقفت برهة ثم أضافة:
"وفي بقية العمر".
وأقفلت السماعة فورا..
تسمرت على وضعي حقبة من الزمن... تدحرج فيها رأسي على محيط الغرفة.. ثم تهالك على السرير دائخا تصارعه كلمات أروى وتستل عقله اتلالا..
رفعت هاتفي أمام عيني.. أوشكت على الاتصال بوليد.. لكن أصابعي ارتجفت وحالت دون مقدرتي على الضغط على الأزرار..
حاولت أن أركز على شيء لكنني فشلت... أغمضت عيني ووضعت يدي اليسرى عليهما لأخفف من مقدار النور الذي بدا قويا يخترق جفوني مقبلا من مصباح السقف...
"رغد!"
سمعت صوتا يناديني.. أبعدت عيني ونظرت باتجاه مصدر الصوت الذي ولشدة تيهي لم أميزه.. ولولا أنها اقتربت مني كثيرا ربما لم أكن لأميزها.. كانت نهلة..
"ما بك!؟"
سألتني بقلق وهي تراني ملقية بثقل رأسي على السرير في ذلك الوضع..
جلست ومددت يدي نحوها فأقبلت إلي وشملتني في حضنها وهي تقول:
"ماذا جرى لك بحق السماء؟؟ ماذا قال لك ذلك المتعجرف اللئيم؟"
هززت رأسي في حضنها وأنا أطلق شهقاتي:
"ليس هو يا نهلة.. إنها هي.. هي".
سألت بتوتر وقد فهمت قصدي:
"ماذا أرادت منك؟"
انهرت وأنا أقول:
"تريد أن تحرمني من وليد.. ستأخذه مني يا نهلة... ستأخذه مني".
أبعدت رأسي عن حضنها وقلت بانهيار:
"سأموت إن تخلى عني.. لا أستطيع العيش بدونه.. إنه وليد قلبي أنا.. يخصني أنا.. إنه لي أنا... أنا.. أنا..."

****************************
كنت قد حدثت سامر عن أمر عودتي إلى الجنوب مع رغد.. وألححت عليه كي يرافقنا.. وأعدت عرض فرصة العمل الكبيرة في مصنع أروى..
سامر كان في السابق يرفض الفكرة أما الآن فقد قبل العرض.. وطلب مهلة كي يرتب أموره..
اتفقنا على أن أمهله بضعة أيام أخرى لينجز مهامه ويستعد للسفر...
وضع سامر ووحدته في هذه المدينة وبعده عني لم يكن يروق لي منذ البداية.. ولكن الظروف لم تساعد على لم شملنا في بيت واحد كما هم الأخوة الأشقاء..
ودعته وذهبت إلى المزرعة لأقابل أروى وأهلها, وأقضي معهم بعض الوقت قبل السفر..
في المزرعة طبعا كانت تنتظرني مشكلتي الكبرى.. مع أروى...
كنا أنا وهي نجلس بين الأشجار.. بعيدا عن مرأى أو مسمع أي إنسان.. نتحدث بشأن كلامها الجنوني في لقائنا الفائت..
اعتقدت إنه كان انفعالا مؤقتا, غير أنني وجدتها على نفس الموقف هذا اليوم وقد تجلى الإصرار الشديد عليها..
أروى كانت على غير سجيتها... غاية في التوتر والعصبية...
"اسمعني يا وليد.. لا أريد أن نضيع الوقت والجهد في محاولة تغيير المواقف.. كل ما عليك اتخاذه الآن وبشكل حاسم هو القرار المصيري.. إما أن تأخذني أنا معك, وللأبد... أو تأخذها هي معك.. وللأبد".
كنت قد استنفذت طاقتي في محاولة إقناعها بالتخلي عن حلها الجنوني هذا.. لكن دون جدوى..
قلت منفعلا:
"الهراء الذي تتفوهين به لن أحمله محمل الجد.. أجد نفسي مضطرا لأن أتركك هنا مؤقتا وأعود معها هي إلى أن تنتهي موجة الجنون الذي أودت بعقلك... بعدها نناقش بعقل كل أمورنا".
أروى هتفت:
"لا تتهرب يا وليد.. أنا أحدثك بكل جدية... إما أنا أو هي, ولا خيار ثالث مطلقا".
الاصرار كان يندلع كالنار من عينيها.. والنار لم تحرق عيني ورأسي فقط.. بل وأشعلت الآلام التي لم بالكاد هدأت قليلا في معدتي..
شهقت شهيقا طويلا لأملأ صدري بالهواء وأضغط على معدتي... ثم استدرت للوراء وخطوت مبتعدا عنها..
"وليد إلى أين؟"
لم أرد.. وخطوت خطوة أخرى فقالت:
"هل أفهم من هذا.. أنك قررت اختيارها هي؟"
توقفت لحظة ولم أستجب.. ثم خطوت خطوتين أخريين فسمعتها تقول بانفعال:
"إذا قررت الذهاب إليها فلا تفكر بالعودة إلي ثانية".
عند هذا الحد واستدرت إليها مذهولا وهتفت بغضب:
"ماذا تعنين؟ أروى... أخرجي من رأسي في هذه الساعة.. أكاد أنفجر.. بالله عليك ماذا تعنين بهذا الجنون؟؟"
أروى حمبقت برهة بي ثم قالت:
"ننفصل".
فجأة... أصيب رأسي بارتجاج حاد إثر هذه الكلمة الفظيعة وانفغر فوهي وانفتحت حدقتاي أوسعهما...
ذهلت... صعقت... تصلبت في موضعي... غير مصدق!!
نطقت وأنا لا أجرؤ على التفوه بالكلمة من شدة فظاعتها:
" ماذا؟؟ تقولين ننـــ...ننـــــ... ماذا؟"
أجابت أروى بكل ثقة:
"ننفصل يا وليد".
ولم يزدني برودها إلا ذهولا فوق ذهول...
بقيت أحملق فيها لوقت ما كان أطوله.. ثم أخرجت عبارات عشوائية من لساني:
"كيف تجرأت يا أروى؟ لا بد أنك بالفعل قد جننت...!... ماذا...؟؟ كيف أطاعك لسانك على التفوه بها؟؟ تقولين.. ننفصل؟؟"
صمتت أروى فسرت حتى صرت أمامها وقلت غير مصدق:
"ننفصل يا أروى؟؟ هل قلت ننفصل؟"
أروى قالت وقد تغير صوتها وجاء مبحوحا:
"نعم.. فنحن.. لن نستطيع العيش.. أنا.. وأنت.. وابنة عمك.. سوية... لقد خيرتك.. وأنت من اختار التخلي عني من أجلها".
مددت يدي إلى ذراعها وهززتها بقوة وصرخت:
"أنا؟؟"
وتابعت:
"بل أنت يا أروى من قرر كل شيء بجنونك.. أنت من يرفض العودة معي.. تعرفين كم هي ظروفي حرجة هذه الفترة وعوضا عن حمل الهم معي تزيدين عاتقي أثقالا.. تريدين مني ترك رغد في بيت خالتها للأبد؟؟ هذا المستحيل بعينه.. أنا لن أتخلى عن مسؤوليتي عن ابنة عمي هذه تحت أي ظروف ومهما كان".
قالت أروى بغضب:
"إذن تخل عني واحتفظ بابنة عمك المدللة الغالية... لأناية.. حبيبة قلبك التي لا تخجل من الاحتفاظ بصورتها تحت وسادتك".
هنا.. فار التنور..
رفعت يدي وأوشكت على تسديد لكمة قوية إلى وجهه أروى, غير أنني توقفت عند آخر جزء من الثانية.. وتركت يدي معلقة في الهواء..

أروى صارت تحملق بي بذهول فائق.. وتحول لونها إلى الأصفر من شدة الفزع.. ولو كنت قد سددت ضربتي إلى وجهها لكنت قد فصلت فكها الأسفل عن رأسها كليا..
تراجعت بقبضتي الثائرة والتفت يمينا فرأيت الشجرة التي نقف إلى جوارها تراقبنا بسلام..
وكامجنون ضربت أحد أغصانها بعنف فخر مكسورا على الأرض..
ابتعدت مسرعا عن أروى لئلا تنالها يدي ببطش شديد.. ذهبت أبحث عن العم إلياس فألفيته والخالة يجلسان عند مدخل المنزل يصنعان السلال السعفية ويتبادلان كرة الحديث..
حين رأياني رحبا بي ودعياني للجلوس معهما.. ولكنهما سرعان ما رأيا الشرر يتطاير من عيني والعرق يتصبب من جبيني..
العم إلياس وقف وقال قلقا:
"ما الخطب يا بني؟؟"
هتفت بغضب:
"عمي أريد أن أحدثك عن شيء".
وقد خرج صوتي مرعبا ما جعل الخالة ترفع يدها إلى صدرها...
قال العم:
"اهدأ يا بني.. رجاء".
قلت منفعلا:
"يجب أن تتدخل وتفعل شيئا يوقف جنون ابنة أختك هذا".
الخالة وقفت بدورها هي الأخرى وقالت:
"ماذا يحصل؟؟"
العم إلياس خاطبني:
"اجلس يا بني هداك الله.. تبدو منفعلا جدا".
والتفت إلى الخالة وطلب منها:
"احضري بعض الماء يا أم أروى باركك الله".
الخالة دخلت إلى المنزل على مضض لتحضر الماء, أما العم إلياس فحملق بي متسائلا وأمسك بذراعي محاولا تهدئتي, غير أنني سحبت ذراعي وشددت على قبضتي وقلت:
"عمي... أروى.. فقدت عقلها.. تهددني.. إما أن أترك ابنة عمي في بيت خالتها للأبد.. أو.."
ولم أقو على إتمام الجملة.. فسأل العم:
"أو ماذا؟"
قلت أخيرا منفعلا:
"أو ننفصل يا عم".
العن ذهل ونظر نحوي بدهشة فائقة.. فقلت:
"يجب أن تكلمها... إنها مجنونة منذ عرفت أنني قتلت من كان ابن عمها..والآن تريد مني إخلاء مسؤوليتي عن مكفولتي اليتيمة.. التي هي أمانة في عنقي إلى يوم الدين.. وإلا سوف لن تستمر معي بعد الأن".
العم كان ينظر إلي بمنتهى الدهشة التي طغت على أي قدرة اه على التعبير...
قلت بحدة بالغة:
"تتعامل مع رباطي بها أو برغد وكأنهما لعبة يمكن تغييرها إن لزم الأمر... أفهمها يا عم.. أنه لا يحق لها وضعي بين خيارين عابثين كهذين.. ولا الاستهانة برباطنا بهذا الشكل المخزي..وإنني لست من الاستهتار لدرجة أن.. أرمي بوصاية ابنة عمي على غيري.. أو أنفصل عن زوجتي.. فقط لأنهما لا تطيقان التعايش مع بعضهما البعض".
واستدرت منصرفا قبل أن أعطي العم فرصة للاستيعاب...

********************************

مازلت واقفة عند الشجرة... أنظر إلى الغصن المرمي على الأرض... الذي كسره وليد عن جذعها قبل قليل...
كنت غارقة في الدموع... لا أعرف ما أفعل أو كيف أفكر... وقد انصرف وليد غاضبا جدا مني... وسيسافر وموضوعي معه معلق وشديد الالتهاب...
أحسست بحركة من حولي فنظرت في الاتجاه الذي سلكه وليد مغادرا وكلي لهفة أن يكون عاد... رأيت أمي وخالي يقبلان نحوي يكسو وجهيهما القلق الشديد...
كانت أمي تمسك بكأس مليء بالماء في يدها وقطرات منه تنسكب مع خطواتها المضطربة. 
قبل أن تصبح في مواجهتي سبقها سؤالها:
"ماذا حصل؟؟ أروى ماذا حصل مع وليد؟؟"
نظرت من بين دموعي إلى عينيها وعيني خالي... وقلت:
"لق... طلبت منه... أن... ينفصل عني".
وأجهشت بالبكاء واستدرت إلى الشجرة التي ضربها وليد. لم أكن أسمع غير صوت بكائي إلى أن سمعت صوت خالي يهتف:
"ليندا... تماسكي".
استدرت إلى أمي فرأيت الكأس يقع من يدها ورأيتها تضغط على صدرها وتتنفس بصعوبة... ثم تترنح وتخر على الأرض.

*******************************
استقبلتني ابنة خالة رغد الصغرى وقادتني إلى مدخل المجلس الجانبي.. لم يكن حسام ولا أبوه موجودين ساعة وصولي.. وعند المدخل وجدت أم حسام تقف في انتظارنا...
كنت أعرف أنها غير راضية عن سفر رغد وخشيت أن تعود لفتح موضوع اعتراضها في هذه الساعة... والصداع مشتد على رأسي بعد شجاري مع أروى, ولا ينقصني الآن أي جدال... وبعد تبادل التحية دخلنا إلى الداخل واتخذنا مجالسنا وأخبرتني أن أبا حسام في الطريق إلينا.. ثم سألتها:
"هل رغد مستعدة؟"
أجابت وفي نبرتها شيء من عدم الرضا:
"نعم.جمعت أشياءها بمساعدة ابنتيّ.. إنها بالكاد تتحرك.. يشق السفر عليها مع هذه الإصابة".
أرجوك! لا تفتحي الموضوع ثانية الآن!
قلت لئلا أدع لها الفرصة للبدء من جديد:
"إذن هلا أخطرتها بوصولي من فضلك؟ لا يزال أمامنا مشوار طويل".


*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الفتاة الصغيرة خرجت من الغرفة فورا... ذاهبة لاستدعاء رغد.. أما أم حسام فسألت:
"وأين زوجتك ووالدتها؟"
استغربت السؤال وأجبت:
"في المزرعة".
قالت مستغربة:
"حسبت أنك قادم من هناك".
قلت:
"نعم, كنت هناك".
سألت باستغراب أشد:
"ولمَ لم تحضرا معك مباشرة؟"
قلت مستغربا:
"ولمَ؟؟"
بدا القلق على وجه أم حسام مع بعض الحيرة ثم قالت:
"ألن تصطحبوهما معكما؟؟"
قلت:
"كلا.. إنهما لن تسافرا معنا الآن".
اتسعت حدقتا أم حسام واكفهرت ملامحها وقالت:
"لن تسافرا معكما؟؟ ماذا تقصد يا وليد؟؟"
قلت موضحا:
"لن تسافرا حاليا.. لكن.. ستلحقان بنا بعد فترة.. تودان البقاء في المزرعة أياما أخرى".
تعبيرات وجه أم حسام ازدادت توترا واضطرابا وقالت:
"و... رغد؟؟"
فهمت منها إنها قلقة بشأن من سيعتني بالصغيرة وهي مصابة هكذا.. فقلت:
"لدينا خادمة لتساعدها".
أم حسام قالت فجأة وبانفعال مهول:
"أتريد القول.. إنك.. ستسافر مع الفتاة.. بمفردكما؟"
ألجم السؤال لساني.. وفي ذات اللحظة رأيت أم حسام تهب واقفة وقد تناثر الشرر من حولها وتقول بصوت حاد:
"هل جننت يا وليد؟؟ تريد أن تأخذ الفتاة بمفردها إلى الجنوب؟"
وقفت تباعا وقد أصابني الذهول من أمر الخالة وأردت أن أتحدث غير أن كلامها اخترق المسافة الفاصلة بيننا بسرعة البرق وزلزلة الرعد...
"كنت أظن أن خطيبتك ووالدتها سترافقانكما كما في السابق..."
تدخلت بسرعة:
"ستلحقان بنا عما قريب.. وكذلك سامر.. لا يمكنني ترك العمل أكثر من هذا".
ردت أم حسام:
"وتريد مني أن أترك ابنتي تسافر وتعيش هناك لوحدها معك؟؟ هل فقدت صوابك يا وليد؟؟"
ارتبكت واضطربت كل ذرات كياني.. تحول لوني إلى الأحمر وتفجرت قطرات العرق على جسمي كله.. حاولت النطق:
"خالتي".
غير أنها قاطعتني بحدة وقالت صارخة في وجهي:
"كفى.. هذا ما كان ينقصني... لم يبقى إلا أن نترك ابنتنا تقيم بمفردها مع رجل غريب.. من تظن نفسك يا وليد؟؟ كيف تجرؤ؟"
تسمرت على وضعي مذهولا.. مكتوم النفس طائر الفؤاد محملق العينين... لا أكاد أفهم ما أسمع..
"خــــالـــ... ما.. ماذا... رجل غريب؟؟ أنا؟"
صاحت أم حسام بوجهي:
"نعم رجل غريب.. أتظن أن الوصاية على الفتاة تجعلك أباها حقا؟؟ أفق يا هذا... أم لأنها فتاة يتيمة وحيدة تظن أنه بإمكانك التصرف بشأنها كما يحلو لك وأن أحدا لن يوقفك عند حدودك؟؟ اصح يا وليد... يا محترم".
تلقيت الكلام كصفعة قوية نارية على وجهي... النار كانت تشتعل في عيني أم حسام وفي صدرها النافث بالصراخ.. حملقت بها مذهولا.. غير مصدق لما أسمع.. ما الذي تقوله هذه المرأة؟؟
كان صدري لا يزال يحبس النفس الأخير الذي التقطته وسط النار.. أطلقت نفسي باندفاع وقوة وهتفت:
"ما الذي تقولينه يا خالة؟"
الغضب كان يتطاير من عينيها ومن عيني أنا تفجر بركان ثائر مدمر...
"ما الذي تظنينه بي؟؟ إنني أنا وليد.. ابن شاكر وندى... ولست إنتاج وتربية شوارع.. أنا تقولين لي هذا الكلام؟؟ لقد تربيت بين أبناءك وتحت ناظريك.. وكأنك لا تعرفين من أكون؟؟ أم لأنني دخلت السجن بضع سنين تظنين أنني خرجت منه فاسقا قذرا لا يعرف حدوده ويتجرأ على حرمات الغير...؟؟ إنها ابنة عمي.. دمي وحرمتي أنا.. والأمانة العظمى التي في عنقي.. كيف تجرئين على الظن بي هكذا؟؟ لن أغفر لك هذه الإهانة.. أبدا".
وسرت مبتعدا عنها متجها إلى الباب... وفي طريقي اصطدمت بطارلة فما كان مني إلا أن رفعتها وقلبتها رأسا على عقب ورميت بها بقوة بعيدا...
فتحت الباب بقوة وصفعته بالجدار حتى كدت أكسرهما سوية.. ثم خرجت بسرعة مغادر المنزل... صادفت حسام عند البوابة... فدفعته بعيدا عن طريقي.. ثم ركبت سيارتي وانطلقت بأقصى سرعة.. نحو المطار..

ونحن نسير نحو غرفة المجلس سمعنا صوت انغلاق باب قوي.. اقشعرت له الجدران والثريات!
ابنتا عمي كانتا تتعاونان في حمل حقيبة سفري وأنا أسير بعكازي حاملة حقيبة يدي على كتفي إلى أن وصلنا إلى الباب.. الاثنتان عانقتاني وودعتاني وابتعدتا..
طرقت الباب الداخلي لغرفة المجلس بهدوء ثم فتحته وأطللت بعيني في شوق لرؤية وليد قلبي..
مسحت الغرفة بعيني وطولا وعرضا وارتفاعا.. ولم أعثر على وليد!
لكني رأيت إحدى الطاولات مقلوبة والتحف الزجاجية مكسورة على الأرض!
ورأيت خالتي تقف عند الباب الخارجي للمجلس, ثم رأيت حسام يدخل وهو يسأل:
"ماذا حدث؟؟"
وسمعت خالتي تسأله:
"هل خرج؟"
قال حسام:
"ضربني بيده وخرج! ماذا حل بهذا الرجل بحق السماء؟"
قالت خالتي وهي تغلق الباب وتقفله بعد دخول حسام:
"لا أعرف ممن ورث هذا المتعجرف غلظته! لا ياسر ولا شاكر رحمهما الله ولا سامر يحفظه الله فيهم شيء من الفظاظة.. بل هم في منتهى التهذيب واللطف والهدوء.. أما هذا.. أعوذ بالله! متوحش وأخرق... انظر ماذا فعل؟"
وهي تشير إلى الأرض...
فتحت أنا الباب وتقدمت إلى الداخل في قلق وتساؤل... وأخذت أحدق في خالتي وأسأل:
"ماذا حدث؟"
وكان وجه خالتي يتقد احمرارا فرمقتني بنظرة صامتة ثم انحنت إلى الأرض ترفع قطع الزهرية المكسورة.
عدت وسألت:
"أين وليد؟"
أجابت وهي لا تنظر إلي:
"غادر".
ماذا؟؟ غادر؟؟ ماذا تعنين بغادر؟؟
سألتها:
"غادر؟؟"
قالت بغضب:
"نعم غادر.. عسى ألا يعود".
هتفت بقوة:
"أعوذ بالله... لماذا ياخالتي؟؟.. ماذا حصل؟؟"
قالت وهي ترفع نظرها إلي وتتكلم بعصبية:
"إنه مجنون... لا يعرف حدود نفسه.. يظننا سنتركه يتصرف كيفما يريد.. متسلط فظ وعنيف.. من أين أتى بكل هذه العجرفة والوحشية؟"
حسام عقب مباشرة:
"من السجن قطعا".
اشتططت غضبا وانفجرت بشدة:
"لا تتحدثا عن وليد هكذا... لا أسمح لكما.."
ثم تقدمت نحوهما وقلت:
"أخبراني ماذا حصل؟؟"
قال حسام:
"ألا ترين؟"
مشيرا للطاولة المقلوبة على الأرض.. والزجاج المتناثر حولها...
قلت:
"وليد فعل هذا؟"
ووجهت خطابي لخالتي التي لا تزال جاثية على الأرض تلملم ما تبعثر..
"لكن لماذا؟؟ ماذا حدث؟؟ هل تشاجرت معه؟"
خالتي وضعت ما بيدها جانبا ووقفت وقالت:
"نعم تشاجرت معه.. وغضب وصرخ في وجهي وقلب الدنيا رأسا على عقب وخرج ثائرا كالبركان".
قلت بسرعة:
"ماذا قلت له؟ هل أهنته ثانية؟؟ خالتي..!! إلى أين ذهب الآن؟"
ردت بحدة:
"إلى حيثما ذهب... بلا رجعة".
هتفت منفعلة:
"بعد ألف شر... خالتي لا تقولي هذا ثانية يكفي أرجوك".
وعمدت إلى حقيبة يدي واستخرجت هاتفي واتصلت بهاتف وليد..
كان الهلع ينخر رأسي بشراسة وما إن رن الهاتف حتى كان قد أتى على قواي الذهنية كاملة...
الهاتف رن مرة ثم مرة أخرى ثم انقطع الاتصال.. عاودت الاتصال فوجدت الهاتف مغلقا.. كررت الاتصال عدة مرات.. الهاتف ظل مغلقا..
قلت أخاطب خالتي:
"أغلق هاتفه".
ثم سرت نحو هاتف المنزل الموضوع على منضدة في الجوار واتصلت برقم وليد مرات أخرى.. دون جدوى..
قلت بعصبية:
"الهاتف مغلق يا خالتي ماذا قلت له؟"
خالتي تنهدت ثم قالت:
"اعترضت على سفرك معه".
صدمت.. حملقت فيها مندهشة وسألت:
"ماذا؟؟ لكن لماذا؟؟ تعرفين أنه آتٍ لأخذي فماذا تغير؟"
قالت خالتي وقد عاد الانفعال على وجهها:
"لن أسمح له بأخذك معه يا رغد... ستبقين معي وتحت عيني.. سأضع حدا لجنون هذا المتسلط".
تركتني خالتي في إعصار الحيرة والهلع واشتغلت بتنظيف وترتيب الطاولة وما حولها متجاهلة تساؤلاتي... مما زادني يقينا فوق يقين بأن ما حصل كان أمرا خطيرا...
"خالتي أرجوك أفهميني ماحدث؟؟ ماذا فعل؟ ماذا قلت له؟؟ بالله عليك أخبريني".
وهذه المرة حسام ساندني وقال:
"أخبرينا بما حدث يا أمي؟"
خالتي قالت أخيرا:
"تصورا.. كان يريد أخذ رغد بمفردها إلى بيته! دون خطيبته ولا والدتها..! يظن أن الوصاية كافية لتجعله مثل أبيها.. يقيم معها بمفرده أينما يريد".
هتف حسام مستنكرا:
"ماذا ماذا؟؟ يقيم معها بمفرده هكذا بكل بساطة؟؟ يا سلام! من يظن ذلك المعتوه نفسه ؟؟"
خالتي قالت:
"وبكل جرأة يخبرني بأن خطيبته لن تسافر معه.. بلا حياء ولا لياقة.. ولما اعترضت ثارت ثائرته وزلزل المنزل.. وقلب الطاولة بالتحف... المجنون!"
تسمرت في مكاني مصعوقة بما أسمع.. ثم قلت:
"لكن.. لكن.. إنه.. إنه الوصي علي".
قالت خالتي بغضب:
"الوصي عليك شيء وأن يقيم معك بمفردكما في بيته شيء آخر..."
قلت مذهولة:
"خالتي!! إنه ابن عمي".
ردت مقاطعة:
"وحتى لو كان ابني... مجنونة أنا كي أدعك تقيمين بمفردك مع رجل غريب؟ حتى لو كان حسام أو أبا حسام.. هذا ما كان ينقصنا.
قلت وأنا في ذهولي:
"ألا... تثقين به؟"
ردت:
"أثق بمن؟؟ بهذا؟؟"
وهي تشير إلى موضع الطاولة... ثم أضافت:
"المتوحش المتعجرف خريج السجون؟؟"
عندها صرخت من أعماق قلبي:
"يكفي... يكفي... لا تتحدثي عنه هكذا... لا أسمح لكم بإهانته... لا أقبل أن تصفوه بهذا... أنتم لا تعرفون شيئا..."
والتقطت السماعة واتصلت من حديد وللأسف كان هاتف وليد مغلقا... أعدت الاتصال مرة ومرتين ومئة.. والهاتف لا يزال مغلقا...
ياإلهي.. وليد قلبي غاضب ولا يريد التحدث معي؟؟
نظرت إلى الساعة.. الوقت يمر ومن المفترض أن نكون في الطريق إلى المطار...
اتصلت بهاتف سامر ولما رد علي قلت باضطراب:
"هل وليد معك أو اتصل بك؟؟"
استغرب سامر السؤال فسألني:
"لا! غادر منذ الظهيرة... أليس في المزرعة؟؟"
قلت بتوتر:
"كان هنا في بيت خالتي ليصطحبني إلى المطار, لكنه غادر من دوني.. أتصل به ولكنه مغلق هاتفه.. أرجوك حاول التصال به وبالمزرعة واطلب منه مهاتفتي فورا..."
سألني وقد تجلى القلق في نبرته:
"هل حدث شيء يا رغد؟؟"
نظرت نحو خالتي وأجبت:
"تشاجر مع خالتي.. لكن أرجوك قل له أن يتصل للضرورة".
صمت سامر لحظة ثم قال:
"حسنا".
وأنهيت المكالمة وبقيت جالسة على الجمر المتقد أنتظر اتصال سامر, وهاتف المنزل وهاتفي المحمول كلاهما في حظني... فيما عيناي محملقتان في ساعة يدي...
مرت الدقائق تلحق بعضها بعضا... والهاتفان لا يرنان...
لم أطق صبرا حاولت الاتصال بوليد دون جدوى واتصلت بسامر فقال إنه لم يجده في المزرعة وأن هاتفه المحمول مغلق طوال الوقت...
في هذه اللحظة حضر زوج خالتي وعلم بما حصل وبدوره صار يحاول الاتصال بوليد عبر هاتفه بلا فائدة...
مضى الوقت.. ولا من خبر من أو عن وليد..
نبضات قلبي آخذة في التباطؤ.. أطرافي ترتجف خوفا وقلقا..
أنظاري متمركزة على الهاتفين وعلى الساعة.. والآن لم تعدعيناي بقادرتين على الرؤية... الضباب كثيف.. لا بل هي قطرات الندى.. لا بل الدموع... تريد الانطلاق من محجري...
وبعد ما يفوق الساعة... رن هاتفي المحمول... نظرت إلى الشاشة فرأيت اسم سامر...
أجبت بسرعة:
"نعم سامر هل كلمته؟؟"
قال:
"كلا.. إنني الآن عند باب المنزل".
"المنزل؟"
"أعني منزل خالتك... هل حسام هناك؟"
وطلبت من حسام الذهاب لاستقبال سامر... غادرت خالتي المجلس وعاد حسام مع سامر... والأخير بدأ التحية والسؤال عن الأحوال ثم سألني مباشرة:
"ماذا حدث؟؟"
قلت بشكل غير مرتب:
"خرج غاضبا... إنها خالتي... إنه موعد إقلاع الطائرة... هل سافر بدوني؟؟"
رآى سامر اضطرابي فحاول تهدئتي ثم قال:
"لن يفعل ذلك... لكن أخبريني ما الذي حدث بالضبط؟"
قلت منفعلة:
"خالتي تشاجرت معه... إنها يقسون عليه ولا يحترمونه ولا يثقون به".
أبو حسام قال مدافعا:
"ليس الأمر كذلك لا سمح الله.. أنه ابننا مثل حسام ومثلك يا سامر ولكن أم حسام جن جنونها مذ رأت الفتاة بالعكاز والجبيرة... تعرف كم تحب ابنة أختها وتقلق عليها ولا تريدها أن تبتعد عنها".
قلت بغضب:
"لكن لا ذنب لوليد فيما حصل لي... لماذا تنظرون إليه هكذا؟؟ إنه يعتني بي جيدا ويعاملني بكل احترام وحنان وأدب... وأنا لا أسمح...لا أسمح.."
وأخذت شهيقا باكيا ثم زفرت نفسي مع دموعي:
"لا أسمح لأحد بأن يهينه... ولا أقبل بأن ينعته أحد بالمجرم... أنتم كلكم قساة... كلكم بلا مشاعر... كلكم ظالمون".
انخرطت في بكاء لم أبك مثله أمام أحد مسبقا... غير نهلة...
الثلاثة... سامر وحسام وأبوه التزموا الصمت للدقائق الأولى... ثم تحدث سامر مخاطبا الآخرين:
"بعد إذنكما... هل لي بحديث خاص مع ابنة عمي؟"
وشعرت بهما يغادران... ثم شعرت بسامر يقترب مني وسمعته يناديني...
مسحت دموعي ونظرت إيه فقال:
"أفهميني يا رغد... ما الذي يدور ها هنا؟؟"
قلت مقاطعة:
هل تعتقد أنه سافر؟"
سامر قال:
"لا. كيف سيسافر ويتركك؟"
قلت:
"إذن لماذا أقفل هاتفه؟؟ انظر إلى الساعة.. لا شك أن الطائرة قد أقلعت منذ فترة..."
ولمعت في رأسي فكرة فقلت:
"اتصل بالمطار وأسأل عنه".
وأنا أراقب سامر وهو مشغول بطلب الرقم تلو الآخر... سمعته أخيرا يتحدث إلى الطرف الآخر باهتمام, ثم شكره وأغلق الهاتف...
نظر إلي وعيناي متعلقتان به بلهفة... ثم قال:
"يبدو... أنه سافر بالفعل يا رغد".
"سافر؟!"
قال سامر:
"الموظف أكد لي أن اسم وليد شاكر جليل... أدرج مع قائمة أسماء المسافرين الذين ركبوا الطائرة المتجهة إلى الجنوب".
نظرت إليه بتشتت... بضياع بعدم تركيز.. بعدم تصديق.. بانهيار..
"لا!"
سامر كان ينظر إلي بقلق وخوف...
قلت:
"وأنا؟؟"
لا زال سامر ينظر إلي.. والتعاطف ينبثق من نظراته...
كررت:
"وأنا؟؟ ماذا عني أنا؟"
سامر قال:
"وليد لن يفعل شيئا كهذا لسبب تافه... أخبريني ماذا حصل بالتفصيل يا رغد".
قلت وأنا أنهار:
"لا أعرف.. أخبروني بأنه وصل.. فأتيت إلى هنا ولم أجده.. رحل فجأة.. تشاجر مع خالتي في دقائق معدودة.. وغادر غاضبا.. خالتي أهانته.. لا أعرف ما قالت بالضبط لكنها عارضت سفري معه بدون الشقراء.. لا بد أنها رمته بألفظ قاسية.. إنها تكرهه ولا تثق به.. تعيّره بالمجرم.. وتنعته بالمتوحش وخريج سجون.. وكلمات جارحة ومهينة... آه يا إلهي.. وليد لا يستحق هذا.."
وأخفيت وجهي خلف يدي اليسرى من مرارة الموقف.. وعصرت عيني دموعا شجية...
أحسست بشيء يلامس يدي ففتحت عيني ورأيت منديلا تمده يد سامر نحوي..
"هوني عليك يا رغد".
قال سامر مواسيا..
أخذت المنديل ومسحت دموعي ثم قلت:
"ماذا أفعل الآن؟"
قال سامر مطمئنا:
"عندما يصل إلى المنزل سنهاتفه... لا بد أنه كان غاضبا... لكنه سيهدأ".
قلت بلهفة:
"هل تظن أنه سيعود؟"
قال:
"بل أنا على يقين من ذلك.. اطمئني.."
ثم أطرق برأسه إلى الأرض وشرد قليلا... ثم قال:
"لم أكن أعلم بأنهم يسيئون إلى أخي..."
نظرت إليه فإذا بالاستياء البالغ يعشش على قسمات وجهه وإذا بكفيه ينقبضان بشدة غضبا...
نظر إلي وألقى علي سؤالا:
"أأنت من أخبرهم عن سجنه؟؟"
أطرقت برأسي... وأومأت نفيا... وكانت نظرات الاتهام تشع في عينيه... وقبل أن أتكلم سمعنا صوت خالتي تلقي بالتحية وهي تطل علينا عند الباب... التفتنا إليها فإذا بها تقبل يتبعها حسام يحمل صينية أكواب الشاي...
وبعد حوار سريع وسطحي سألت:
"هل رد عليكم؟"
قال سامر:
"ليس بعد فهو في الطائرة الآن".
قالت:
"إذن فقد سافر".
ثم أضافت:
"رافقته السلامة".
لم أحتمل ذلك.. هببت واقفة هامة بالانصراف... فإذا بسامر يهب واقفا هو الآخر ويستأذن للمغادرة...
ناداه حسام:
"والشاي؟؟"
فرد مقتضبا:
"في مناسبة أفضل".
وغادر المكان...
في الردهة... رأيت حقيبة سفري لا تزال واقفة قرب الباب.. تنتظرني.. أشحت بوجهي بعيدا عنها فاستقبلتني أعين ابنتي خالتي اللتين تقفان على بعد تراقبانني...
وبعد عناق الأعين جاء دور عناق الأذرع والأحضان...
وليد قلبي... سافر ليس فقط من دوني.. بل ودون وداعي.. ودون أن يكلمني.. ودون أن تقع عيناي عليه ولو لنظرة أخيرة..

تسع ساعات وأنا أحاول الاتصال بشقيقي من حين لحين وبجميع الأرقام التي لدي دون نتيجة..أخذ القلق يتفاقم في صدري, خصوصا وأن رغد تتصل بي مرارا وتهول الأمر.. حتى أنها أقترحت علي مهاتفة صديقه سيف غير أنني عارضت الفكرة وطلبت منها الانتظار حتى صباح اليوم التالي.
وفي الصباح اتصلت بهاتفه فوجدته لا يزال مغلقا, وبالمنزل فلم يجبني أحد, ثم بهواتفه المباشرة في مكتبه في مقر عمله, فأخبرت وبأنه قد اتصل بهم قبل فترة وأبلغهم عن عودته من السفر...
على الأقل أعرف الآن أنه وصل إلى المدينة الساحلية بسلام..
اتصلت برغد وأخبرتها بالجديد وكنت أظن أنها سترتاح للخبر غير أنها انزعجت وحزنت كثيرا...
كان أخي قد قضى في شقتي عدة أيام وقد كانت أياما جميلة أنعشت في صدري الذكريات الماضية التي لن تعود.. الجميلة والمؤلمة معا.. وكان أشدها إيلاما هي ذكريات والدينا رحمهما الله...
لم تمض سنة بعد على مصرعهما.. والنار لا تزال تتأجج في صدري.. ولن تخمد أبدا..
وهو السبب الأول الذي كان يمنعني من العودة إلى المدينة الساحلية والعيش في بيتنا القديم المليء بالذكريات.. مع شقيقي الذي ما فتىء يطلب مني هذا..
أما الثاني فهو بلا شك رغد...
وفي هذه المرة ألح علي شقيقي للسفر معه وأبلغني بأن خطيبته لن ترافقه وبأنه لا يستطيع ترك رغد في بيت خالتها فهي بحاجة لمتابعة العلاج وكذلك الدراسة..
وقد خططت جديا للحاق به عما قريب.. خصوصا وأنا أرى أنه من الأفضل لي الابتعاد عن هذه المدينة لبعض الوقت..
أثناء وجودي في مقر عملي في المدينة التجارية عاودت الاتصال بهاتف شقيقي وللمفاجأة كان مفتوحا.
رن عدة مرات قبل أن يجيب وليد أخيرا:
"السلام عليكم".
"مرحبا سامر... وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله".

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وكان صوته منهكا:
"كيف حالك؟ وحمدا لله على سلامة الوصول".
"سلمك الله".
يرد بجمل قصيرة وعلى عجل.
سألته:
"ما هذا يا وليد! ألف مرة أتصل بك وهاتفك مغلق؟"
"نعم. لقد تركته مغلقا منذ الأمس".
سألت:
"أقلقتنا.. ماذا حصل؟ هل أنت بخير؟"
"نعم.. نعم".
قلت:
"تبدو مشغولا".
أجاب:
"أجل.."
قلت:
"حسنا.. سأتصل لاحقا.. أرجوك لا تغلق الهاتف.."
"حسنا".
وانهينا المكالمة ومباشرة هاتفت رغد وأخبرتها فأبلغتني بأنها ستتصل فورا.
بعد قليل اتصلت بي وأخبرتني بأن وليد لا يجيب. أبلغتها بأنه مشغول واقترحت عليها الاتصال بعد ساعة أة أكثر.. واتصلت بي بعد ساعة ثم بعد ساعة أخرى تخبرني بأنها كلما اتصلت بهاتف وليد وجدته مفتوحا ولكنه لا يجيب.
على هذا النحو مر ذلك النهار وفي الليل اتصلت به ودار بيننا حديث قصير امتنع فيه وليد عن ذكر ما حصل يوم أمس. أظهر لامبالاة غريبة عندما حدثته عن رغد.
باختصار.. شقيقي كان غاضبا جدا من عائلة الخالة أم حسام بما فيهم رغد ولا يرغب في الإتيان بذكر أي منهم.. على الاطلاق..
كان هذا غريبا لكن الأغرب.. أنه وبعد يومين بعث إلي بظرف عبر البريد الجوي الموثق... يحوي وثائق هامة... طلب مني الاحتفاظ بها... وأخبرني بأنه مسافر إلى خارج البلاد للاستجمام.
الظرف كان يحوي تقريرا طبيا مفصلا عن إصابة رغد.. وصورا لبطاقته العائلية الشاملة لاسم رغد.. وشيكا مصرفيا بمبلغ كبير.. وتوكيلا مؤقتا باسمي لأتولى الوصاية على رغد..خلال الفترة التي سيقضيها في الخارج...
هكذا سافر وليد قبل أن يترك لنا المجال للاستيعاب...
ويمكنكم تصور وقع نبأ كهذا على الفتاة التي كانت تحترق رمادا من أجل مهاتفته.. والتي تتلوى شوقا لعودته.. وتتصل بي عشرات المرات من السؤال عنه..
عندما رأيت ما حل بها.. تقلبت في مخيلتي ذكريات قديمة أخرى.. كانت مركونة بإهمال في إحدى نتوءات دماغي.
حدث ذلك قبل تسع سنين عندما كنا في المدينة الساحلة في بيتنا القديم.
بعد أن غادر وليد المنزل, أصيبت رغد بحالة افتقاد مرضية إله.. في تلك الفترة رفضت الذهاب إلى المدرسة وصارت تلازم والدتي كالظل حتى في النوم وتراودها الكوابيس المفزعة وتصحو من النوم مفزوعة وتصرخ (أريد وليد.. أريد وليد)
كانت أشبه بالمذعورة وقد أدخلناها للمستشفى بسبب رفضها للطعام وزاد الأمر سوءا الحرب والتدمير الذي تعرضت له مدينتنا وجعل الناس جميعا يعيشون حالة ذعر هستيري.
ومن سيء إلى أسوأ تدهورت حالتها حتى قرر والدي رحمه الله الهجرة إلى الشمال الذي كان ينعم بأمان حتى العام الماضي..
ومن سيء إلى أسوأ تدهورت نفسية رغد بعد سفر وليد المفاجىء هذا ووجدت نفسي أعاصر إحدى أسوأ الفترات العصبية التي عاشتها من جديد...

منذ ذلك اليوم المشؤوم... الذي رحل فيه وليد بعد شجاره معي... ووالدتي طريحة الفراش في المستشفى والأطباء قرروا إجراء عملية جراحية لقلبها المريض.. أخيرا...
كان خالي يواضب على الاتصال بوليد الذي لم يكن يجيب... حتى رد اليوم وأبلغ خالي بأنه مسافر إلى خارج البلدة لبضعة أسابيع.
تدهورت صحة والدتي لما علمت بالخبر من خالي.. وها نحن نجلس إلى جانبيها في غرفة العناية القلبية المركزة.. والطبيب يبقي كمامة الأوكسجين على وجهها ويمنعها عن بذل أي مجهود يتعب قلبها.
أنا أمسكبيدها أضمها إلى صدري وأقبلها وأدعو الله أن يشفيها عاجلا...
التفت والدتي إلي وسألتني:
"ألم تتصلي بزوجك؟"
فأجبتها:
"كلا".
فقالت:
"هل يعلم بأنني في المستشفى؟"
فقلت:
"نعم. فقد أخبره خالي بذلك".
ونظرت إلى خالي الذي حرك رأسه مؤيدا. فقالت أمي:
"إذن لماذا لا يحضر لزيارتي؟ ليس من عادته التخلف في موقف كهذا".
أجاب خالي:
"لأنه مسافر حاليا".
فنظرت إلي وشدت على يدي وقالت:
"يا ابنتي.. هل تخفين عني شيئا؟"
فقلت:
"كلا".
ولكنها بدت متشككة واستدرت إلى خالي وسألت:
"هل تخفون عني شيئا يا أخي؟"
فقال أخي:
"ربما حصل شيء.. بعد ذلك الشجار... ربما وليد نفذ ما طلبته أروى... لا أريد أن أرحل وأنا غير مطمئنة على ابنتي".
قربت رأسي من رأس أمي وأخذت أحضنها وأقبلها وأقول:
"لا تقولي هذا يا أمي أرجوك".
وهي تتابع:
"الأعمار بيد الله.. نسأله حسن الخاتمة".
فلم أتمالك نفسي وفاضت الدموع في عيني.. وقلت:
"أرجوك يا أمي لا تتحدثي هكذا.. شفاك الله ومد في عمرك.. أنا من لي غيرك في هذه الدنيا؟"
وأحسست بيدها تمتد وتلامس يدي ثم سمعتها تقول:
"لا زوجك.. وخالك.. يرعاكم الله".
ثم التفتت إلى خالي وقالت:
"أخي يا قرة عيني.. أحضر وليد وصالحهما أصلح الله لك آخرتك.. الشاب جيد ومن خيرة الرجال وأنا ما كدت أصدق أنني وجدت من أستأمنه على ابنتي مهجة قلبي".
خالي مسح على رأس أمي وقال:
"لا تشغلي بالك بهذه الأمور يا أم أروى هداك الله.. إنه شجار عابر يحصل بين أي زوجين وينتهي".
لكن أمي أبدت عدم التصديق مخاطبة خالي:
"لا تدعه يذهب يا إلياس.. ما كان نديم ليطلب من شخص عادي أن يهتم بعائلته".
ثم التفتت إلي وقالت:
"لو لم يكن رجلا بمعنى الكلمة.. لما تمسك بالمسؤولية عن ابنة عمه اليتيمة بهذا القدر".
وشددت على يدي وقالت:
"تمسكي به يا أروى.. لا تفرطي به.. يهديك الله".

حصلت على أقرب موعد ممكن مع أحد أطباء العظام في إحدى المستشفيات الكبيرة في المدينة الصناعية واليوم سآخذ رغد من أجل المعاينة ومتابعة العلاج.
استخرجت الظرف الذي أرسله لي شقيقي قبل سفره وقلبت الأوراق لاستخراج التقرير الطبي.
وأثناء ذلك اطلعت على مجمل الأوراق وبشكل أخص على ورقة التوكيل.
كانت ورقة رسمية وموثقة من قبل مكتب المحامي يونس المنذر وهو شخص سبق لوليد وأن أخبرني بأنه يعمل معه في المصنع.
ذكر في هذا التوكيل أمورا كثيرة يفوضني لتوليها وفي الأسفل ذكرت جملة الاستثناءات.. وفي الواقع لم يكن هناك غير استثناءين اثنين...
الزواج والسفر!
ويحك يا وليد!
وهل تظن مثلا بأنني سأستخدم هذا التوكيل وأعيد رغد إلى ذمتي وأهرب بها بعيدا؟؟
ليتني أستطيع ذلك..
أخذت أوراق التقرير الطبي وذهبت إلى بيت أبي حسام.
تمنيت أن أقابل رغد بحالة أفضل ولكنها كانت بحالة يرثى لها..
"لا أريد أن أذهب إلى أي مكان... ومن فضلك يا سامر لا تضغط علي..."
هذا ما استقبلتني به فقلت:
"بربك رغد! لا بد من معاينة إصابتك ومتابعة علاجك. بل إنني أخشى أن نكون قد تأخرنا ويصيب قدمك أو يدك شيء لا قدر الله".
قالت بلا مبالاة:
"لا فرق عندي".
لن أبذل الجهد في محاولة تشجيعها فنبرتها أشد كآبة من أن تتغلب كلماتي عليها...
لكنني قلت برجاء:
"يا رغد.. يجب أن نزور الطبيب حتى تتخلصي من هذا العكاز وهذه الجبيرة.. هل يعجبك أن تظلي معاقة عن الحركة الطبيعية وحتاجة لمساعدة الآخرين في أبسط الأشياء؟"
وكانت الآنسة نهلة تجلس معنا وسترافقنا إلى المستشفى, فقالت مشجعة رغد:
"على العكس. أنها تريد التخلص من هذين بسرعة. أليس كذلك؟ اشتاقت إلى الرسم ونتوق لفنها الرائع! هيا بنا عزيزتي".
لكن ردة فعل رغد جاءت عنيفة!
انفجرت صارخة:
"قلت لكما اتركاني وشأني... لا أريد الذهاب إلى أي مكان... إلا إذا شئتما حملي إلى المقبرة ودفني تحت الأرض... لأرتاح وأريحكم جميعا..."
قالت الآنسة نهلة بعد الدهشة:
"بعد ألف شر! لا تتكلمي هكذا يا رغد".
فردت رغد بانفعال:
"ما لم يعجبكم كلامي فحلوا عني... لماذا تضغطون علي؟؟ أتركوني وشأني... أتركوني وشأني.."
وهمت بمغادرة المجلس حيث كنا هي وأنا والآنسة نهلة جالسين... في ذات الوقت دخلت الخالة أم حسام الغرفة وهي تنظر نحو رغد ويظهر أنها سمعت صوتها الصارخ وكلامها الزاجر...
لما رأت رغد خالتها تصرفت بعصبية أكبر وغيرت اتجاه سيرها واستدارت نحو الباب الخارجي للمجلس وخرجت إلى الفناء...
أم حسام لحقتها بسؤال:
"إلى أين يا رغد؟"
والأخيرة ردت بحدة:
"إلى حيث ألقت".
وهذه إجابة وبأسلوب لم أعهده على رغد. فهي لطالما كانت تحب خالتها وتعاملها بكل احترام ومودة كما وأن رغد فتاة مهذبة وهادئة الطباع وراقية الأسلوب.
هذا تحول غريب في شخصيتها صبغها به حزنها وغضبها بسبب سفر وليد.
وبعد أن انصرفت رغد خاطبتني الخالة متسائلة:
"هل وافقت؟"
فأجبت إجابة مخيبة:
أبدا. لم تعرني أذنا صاغية. جل ما أخشاه هو أن تتطور إصابتها للأسوأ لا قدر الله".
فقالت الخالة آسفة:
"إنها لا تستمع إلي وترمقني بنظرات الاتهام وتشعرني بأنني ارتكبت جريمة عظمى في حقها. أيرضيك أن ندعها تسافر مع وليد بمفردهما؟؟ هل هذا يليق؟؟"
ولم أشأ فتح المجال لها لإدارة موضوع هكذا الآن, وفي خاطري نقمة على المعاملة السيئة التي عومل بها شقيقي من قبلها وآثرت أن أصرف الاهتمام إلى إصابة رغد فقلت:
"سألحق بها وأحاول إقناعها... على الأقل ولو بزيارة واحدة للطبيب الآن".
ونهضت واستأذنت وخرجت إلى الفناء أتعقب رغد.
فوجدتها تسير ببطء بعكازها متغلغلة في الحديقة حتى وقفت عند إحدى الأشجار الباسقة فاستندت إليها وأطلقت بصرها نحو الأعلى.
توقفت على بعد مترين أو أكثر منها ثم سألتها:
"أيمكننا التحدث؟"
ردت بضيق:
"أرجوك لا تتعب نفسك وتتعبني... لن أذهب إلى المستشفى ولا يهمني ما يحل برجلي ولا بيدي... لن أخسر شيئا إن فقدتهما أيضا إزاء كل ما فقدت".
الحزن بلغ بها لهذا الحد... وحزنها يعصرني... قلت بلطف مشجعا:
"أنت لم تخسري شيئا يا رغد..."
فرمتني بنظرة قوية وقالت:
"ما حجم الخسارة التي تريدون مني فقدها حتى يمكنكم رؤيتها؟؟"
رددت:
"لا أحد يريد لك خسارة شيء... رغد لا تنظري للأمر هكذا".
وضغطت على أعصابي وأضفت:
"إنه سافر مؤقتا ولم يرحل عن الدنيا لا سمح الله".
وأخذت تعبيرات وجهها تنهار شيئا فشيئا... وتابعت:
"وسيعود حتما بإذن الله."
أطرقت برأسها وقالت نافية:
"لن يعود... لقد تخلى عني... أخلف بوعده... إنه دائما يخلف بوعوده.... لطالما كان يتركني ويسافر بعيدا... يظن أنني سأبقى حية لحين عودته ذات يوم... لا يعرف أنني سأموت عاجلا بسببه".
عضضت على أسناني بمرارة وتحملت الألم وقلت:
"بعد ألف شر وشر... لا تكوني متشائمة هكذا... لقد أخبرني بأنه سيقضي بضعة أسابيع للاستجمام هناك ثم سيعود".
قالت مصرة:
"لن يعود إلي... ألم ينقل كفالتي إليك؟ تبرأ من مسؤوليتي... انتهينا".
وكم ألمت لألمها وتجرعت مرارتها. عقبت:
"الوصاية التي أسندها إلي جزئية ومؤقتة. لا تخشي... ستعودين إلى كنفه ورعايته فور مجيئه".
ولكن رغد أومأت برأسها عدم التصديق وبأسى قفلت:
"بلى... ولكن... هل أنا سيء لهذا الحد؟؟"
هنا حملقت بي وكأنها للتو تدرك أنني سامر خطيبها السابق والذي يحبها كثيرا...
تبدلت سحنة وجهها وقالت بصوت كئيب:
"أنت... أعز إنسان على قلبي... سامحني..."
وكانت تقول بمرارة وندم... وقد تكون اللحظة الأولى التي تكتشف فيها رغد كم قست علي وجرحتني وإلى أي عمق طعنت قلبي...
تابعت رغد:
"ليته لم يظهر في حياتي من جديد... ليتني لم أقترب منه... كم أنا حمقاء... حمقاء وغبية وواهمة... أتعلق بالأوهام... والخيالات المستحيلة... وواقعي... فتاة يتيمة وحيدة بائسة معدمة..."
وضربت بعكازها جذع الشجرة وتابعت:
"ومعاقة وعاجزة وعالة على الآخرين".
قلت معترضا:
كفى يا رغد... لا تصفي نفسك بهذا وأنت العزيزة الغالية وكلنا رهن إشارتك".
لكنها واصلت بكآبة:
"ما الذي كنت أتوقعه لنفسي؟؟ البلهاء... ما الذي كان سيجعله يختارني؟؟ ما الذي لدي ويستحق العودة من أجله؟؟ ماذا أملك أنا ليعجبه؟؟ أنا لم أثر لديه إلا الإزعاج والقلق والمشاكل..."
وأضافت:
"وبعد كل هذا... تأتي خالتي وعائلتها ويهينونه في بيتهم وعلى مرأى ومسمع مني... كيف أنتظر منه أن يعود من أجلي؟؟ يا لي من حمقاء... غبية".
قلت:
"هوني عليك أرجوك... لم كل هذا؟؟ بالله عليك... إن هي إلا فترة مؤقتة ويعود ونصلح الشروخ الحاصلة بين الجميع.. ليس شقيقي من النوع الذي يهرب من المسؤوليات والشدائد بل هو أهل لها".
فقالت منفعلة:
"إذن لماذا لا يرد على اتصالاتي؟؟ لماذا قاطعني؟؟"
أجبت محاولا تحسين الموقف وتبريره:
"تعرفين... إنه غاضب ولا يحسن المرء التصرف في ثورة الغضب. عندما يهدأ سيتصل بك".
فقالت:
"ما ذنبي أنا؟؟... لماذا يشملني في غضبه ومقاطعته؟"
قلت:
"أعذريه يا رغد... ربما كانت خالتك بالغة القسوة عليه".
قالت:
"كلهم قساة... وليد أشرف وأرقى منهم جميعا... سوف لن أغفر لهم إهانتهم له... وإذا لم يعد ويأخذني معه فسوف لن أبقى في هذا المنزل... وسأعود إلى بيتي المحروق وأدفن نفسي تحت أنقابه".
يتضح لكم مدى الاكتئاب الذي ألم برغد جراء سفر وليد... لم أفلح يومها في إقناعها بالذهاب إلى المستشفى وحالما عدت إلى شقتي هاتفت شقيقي وأبلغته عن هذا فوبخني وألقى بالمسؤولية علي وقال لي بالحرف الواحد:
"أنت المسؤول عنها الآن ويجب أن تتصرف ولا تدع عنادها يتغلب عليك. أرحني من همها بضعة أسابيع لا أكثر فأنا قرحتي تكاد تمزق أحشائي".
وفهمت من كلامه بأن وضعه الصحي متدهو وقلقت كثيرا... وربما يكون الطبيب هو من نصحه بالسفر والاستجمام بعيدا عن المشاكل والمسؤوليات من أجل صحته...
خصوصا وأنني لاحظت إكثاره من تناول الأدوية خلال فترة مكوثه في شقتي...
واهذا تحاشيت في المكالمات التالية وقدر الإمكان إبلاغه بالتفاصيل المزعجة عن وضع رغد وادعيت بأنها في تحسن بينما هي عكس ذلك...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

إلى أن حل يوم احتد الجدال فيه بين رغد وخالتها واتصلت بي هي بنفسها وطلبت مني أخذها إلى المستشفى.
لم يكن هدفها هو المستشفى بل الابتعاد عن خالتها...
زرنا الطبيب وعاينها واطلع على تقاريرها وأجرى لها بعض الفحوصات ثم أخبرنا بأنه لا يزال أمامها أسابيع أخرى قبل أن يمكنها الاستغناء عن الجبيرة والعكاز...
وهذا خبر لم يزد رغد إلا كآبة ما كان أغناها عنها... فانزوت على نفسها في غرفتها بقية اليوم.
اتصلت بشقيقي مساءً وأعلمته بأننا زرنا الطبيب أخيرا وأخبرته بما قال, كما أوصاني مني مسبقا.. ولكنني أخفيت عنه مسألة الإحباط الشديد الذي ألم برغد وطمأنته على صحتها... وأذكر أنه يومها سألني بتشكك:
"لأا تخفي عني شيئا؟؟ هل حقا تقبلت النبأ؟"
فقلت له:
"أسألها بنفسك لتتأكد!"
قال:
"سأفعل, في الوقت المناسب".
والله الأعلم متى يحين الوقت المناسب حسب معادلة وليد...!
ومرت أيام أخرى... والحال كما هي.
وليد غائب ويتابع أخبار رغد عن بعد ويرفض التحدث معها أو أقاربها أو عن شجاره معهم... وهي في كآبة مستمرة لا تعرف حتى البسمة السطحية إلى وجهها طريقا... إلى أن طلبت مني الخالة أن أزورهم ذات مرة...
"لا أفعل هذا إلا من أجل رغد... الفتاة تذبل يوما بعد يوم وأخشى أن تموت بين يدي... معاملتها ونظراتها لي كلها اتهام ونفور شديدين... وأنا لا أقوى على مواجهتها خشية أن يزداد الموقف حدة ولا أستطيع تحمل وضعها هذا... قلبي منفطر عليها ويكاد الشعور بالذنب يمزقني... أريد أن نتصالح مع وليد لأجلها وأن أفهمه أنني لم أقصد إهانته شخصيا بل توضيح حدود علاقته برغد... قل له أن يعود وإلا أنها ستموت أن بقيت على هذه الحال..."
قلت وأنا أعلم كم يرفض وبشدة الحديث عن أو مع عائلة الخالة:
"سأخبره عن رغبتك في محادثته حينما أتصل به".
فقالت:
"اتصل به الآن يا سامر رجاء ودعني أكلمه".
أحرجني الطلب فأذعنت له كارها واتصلت بشقيقي وبعد تبادل التحيات أخبرته بأنني في منزل أبي حسام وأن الخالة أم حسام ترغب وبشدة في التحدث معه, وبدوره أيضا وليد أحرجني جدا حيث قال:
"لا أرغب في التحدث مع أحد يا سامر.. البتة.. أرجوك أنهِ المكالمة".
قلت ووجهي يحمر حرجا:
"ولكن.."
فقال:
"آسف يا سامر سأغلق الهاتف رجاء لا تكرر هذا ثانية. اعذرني ومع السلامة".
وقطع الاتصال.
أبعدت الهاتف عن أذني وعيناي تطئان الأرض خجلا وأم حسام تراقبني ثم قالت:
"لم يشأ التحدث معي أليس كذلك؟"
قلت محرجا:
"إنه.. أعني.."
وطبعا أم حسام فهمت الأمر. قالت مستنكرة:
"ولكن ما هذا الطبع في أخيك؟ يجب أن يكون أرحب صدرا وأوسع بالا وأرقى ذوقا من هذا".
في ذات اللحظة أقبلت رغد تدخل الغرفة سائرة بعكازها وعلى وجهها أمارات القلق والفضول...
لا بد أنها كانت تنتظر المكالمة بصبر نافذ... وبعد تحيتي سألت عما إذا كنا قد أفلحنا في الاتصال بوليد... فأطرقنا برأسينا... وفهمت رغد ما جرى... فطأطأت رأسها حزنا... وتراجعت للوراء...
أم حسام حاولت أن تطيب خاطر رغد فقالت:
"ربما لا يزال ناقما علي... سيبلغه سامر اعتذاري ويطلب الصفح بالنيابة عني... لا أظنه سيرفض اعتذاري هذه المرة".
ولم تعر رغد الكلام أهمية واستدارت لتغادر يائسة... فقالت أم حسام مخاطبة إياي:
"أعد الاتصال به وأخبره بأن رغد هي من يرغب بالحديث معه".
والتفت إلى رغد... موقفي صار غاية في الحرج... واتصلت فلم يرد.
وبقيت أنظار رغد وأم حسام تراقبان وتترقبان بأمل يائس... وضعت الهاتف أخيرا في جيبي وقلت:
"ربما انشغل".
وهو مبرر ندرك زيفه ثلاثتنا... أم حسام قالت:
"بل ربما ينوي قطع الصلة بيننا نهائيا".
فالتفتت رغد إليها وتكلمت منزعجة:
"يقطع صلته بنا؟ ماذا تعنين؟؟ كيف يقطع صلته بي أنا؟؟ إنني ابنة عمه... ومكفولته... لا يجوز له.."
قالت أم حسام:
"كما ترين, لا يريد أن يعطينا فرصة للتصالح معه بتاتا... فبماذا تفسرين هذا؟"
قالت رغد وقد علا صوتها واشتد احمرار وجهها واشتعل الغضب في عينيها:
"أنت السبب ياخالتي.. أنت السبب".
ولم تعقب الخالة فاستمرت رغد في الاتهام:
"دفعته لأان يتركني ويرحل.. ماذا سيحل بي الآن؟"
قالت أم حسام بلطف محاولة تهدئة رغد:
"ستسير حياتك طبيعية بيننا والله يغنينا عنه وعن وصايته... سريع الغضب عنيف الرد..."
وفي الواقع لم يكن يجدر بها قول هذا على مسامعنا وفيما رغد على أهبة الانفجار...
اشتطت رغد غضبا وانتفخ وريد جبينها وهتفت بعنف:
"قلت لك لا تتحدثي عن وليد هكذا.. إذا لم يكن يعني لكم أنتم شيئا فأنا لا أستغني عنه.. ولا أريد وصيا غيره.. وسألحق به أينما ذهب.. ولا أحد له الحق في توجيه حياتي غيره هو.. وليس لأنني يتيمة الأبوين ستعبثون بي كما تريدون.. وإذا تخلى عني كليا فسوف لن أبقى معكم.. سوف لن أسامحكم أبدا لأنكم أنتم السبب.. وما لم تعيدوه إلي فسأخرج بنفسي للبحث عنه.. عسى ألا أعود حية بعد خروجي".
وسارت نحو الباب وغادرت ثائرة...
خين الصمت بيننا أنا والخالة لبعض الوقت ثم إذا بها تقول:
"جن جنونها!!"
وبقيت صامتا.. فواصلت:
"لم أكن أتوقع أنها.. لا تزال مولعة به لهذا الحد.. حتى بعد كل تلك السنين"ز
أثارت الجملة جل اهتمامي وركزت النظر إلى عيني الخالة يعلوني التساؤل.. 
فقالت هي:
"عندما كانت صغيرة كانت مهوسة به للغاية, حسبناه تعلق طفولي لطفلة يتيمة تبحث عن الحنان.. وكان شقيقك يدللها كثيرا معه أينما ذهب.. والتك رحمها الله كانت قلقة بهذا الشأن.. وكانت تعتقد أنهما حين يكبران قد تتطور علاقتهما...
مع فلرق السن... لكن عندما غاب تلك السنين توقعنا أن تكون قد نسيته وانتهى كل شيء".
ثم أضافت:
"لكن يبدو أن الحنين إلى الماضي قد اجتاح كل عواطفها ولا أعرف... إن كان الآن يعني لها وليد السابق أم أن الأمر قد تخطى ذلك بكثير..."
هنا وقفت شاعرا بالحرج والجرح معا... لم يكن ليخطر ببالي أن لهذا علاقة بالماضي البعيد... وقد أذهلني كلام الخالة وأرسلني إلى غياهب الأفكار...
لكن... ماذا عني أنا؟؟ لا يبدو أن أحدا يكترث لمشاعري أو يقيم لها اعتبارا...
يتحدثون معي عن رغد وكأنها لم تكن خطيبتي لسنين ولم أكن على وشك الزواج منها حين فقدتها فجأة...
"أستأذنك للانصراف الآن".
ذهبت إلى شقتي كئيبا مكسور الخاطر... مشوش الأفكار...
لم يكن كلام خالتي يفارقني... ولم أستطع لا تصديقه ولا تكذيبه... كانت رغد طفلة صغيرة فكيف يمكن أن تكون قد أحبت وليد هذا النوع من الحب في ذلك الزمان؟؟
و... ماذا عن وليد؟؟ هل يعقل أن شيئا ما... كان بينهما حقا؟؟ هل يمكن أن يكون وليد... هل يمكن أن يكون هو أيضا...؟؟؟
يا للسخف...
تحاشيت التفكير قدر الإمكان إلى أن اتصلت بأخي لا حقا... في البداية عاتبته على إحراجي مع أم حسام فلم يكترث..
ثم نقلت إليه تحيات رغد وأشواقها الشديدة إليه وأنا أدوس على قلبي وأتصرف كالرجل الآلي تماما... ودققت في كلامه وردوده جيدا باحثا عن أي دليل يؤدي إلى تأكيد أفكاري أو نفيها... غير أن أخي كان يتحدث ببلادة شديدة.. لم تكشف لي أي شيء...
وأخيرا... داهمتني رغبة ملحة في توجيه سؤال مباشر إليه... غير أنه قال فجأة إنه يتلقى اتصالا آخر وأنهى المكالمة عاجلا...
قررت بعد ذلك مواجهته في الاتصال التالي لتتضح حقائق الأمور...
ولكن... وفي اليوم التالي مباشرة وفيما كنت أجلس في شقتي بكسل في عطلتي الأسبوعية رن جرس الباب وإذا بي أفاجأ بأخي يقف خلفه!!!
اهتز قلبي واصفر لوني وسألت وأنا بالكاد أخرج الحروف صحيحة من فمي:
:وليد!!!... مــــ... ماذا حصل؟؟"
فمد وليد يده وربت على كتفي وقال والخشوع والحزن يكسوان وجهه العريض:
"البقاء لله.. توفيت خالتي أم أروى بالأمس.. إنا لله وأنا إليه راجعون".

*************

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقة السادسة والأربعون

عد إلـــــيّ
انقضت فترة العزاء وقد شاركت في التعزية مع بقية أفراد عائلة خالتي, وعندما جاء دوري ووقفت أمام الشقراء لأواسيها لم أستطع مصافحتها بسبب يدي المصابة واكتفيت بعبارة مخنوقة خرجت من فمي ببطء.
والشقراء بدورها ردت بشكل عابر دون أن ترفع نظرها إلي.. لكن الحزن جليا على وجهها.
السيدة ليندا كانت طيبة وقد أحسنت معاملتي وسهرت إلى جانبي في المستشفى ورعتني بكل مودة ولطف... رحمها الله... وغفر خطاياها...
متى سيحين أجلي أنا أيضا؟؟...
أنتظر الموت.. ليأخذني كما أخذ أحبابي... ويخرجني من شقايا الدنايا وما فيها...
كنت أعرف أن وليد موجود في القسم الآخر من قاعة التعازي.. وكنت أعرف أنه أبعد ما يكون عن التفكير بي في هذه الفترة.. لكنني كنت في شوق منجرف لرؤيته ولو لدقيقة واحدة... ولو لنظرة بعيدة عاجلة... أعانق فيها عينيه ولو لآخر مرة في حياتي...
ولخيبة الأمل وتحالف الأقدار ضدي, عدنا إلى المنزل دون أن ألتقي به ولا حتى صدفة..
ومرت الأيام... ونخر الشوق عظامي.. وأتلف الحنين ذهني...
ولم أعد بقادرة على الانتظار يوما آخر.. كيف... وأنا أعرف أن ما يفصلني عنه هي أميال قليلة لا أكثر...؟؟ وأن هو لم يأت إلي... فسأذهب أنا إليه... فقط لألقي نظرة...
"هل أنت مجنونة!؟"
قالت نهلة معترضة على فكرتي وليدة اللحظة.. فقلت:
"نعم مجنونة.. لكني أريد أن أراه بأي شكل يا نهلة..أكاد أختنق.. لا أحد يحس بي هنا".
قالت:
"تخيلي كم سيكون وضعك حرجا ومدعاة للسخرية عندما تذهبين فجأة إلى المزرعة الآن... هيا رغد.. تخلي عن هذه الفكرة السخيفة... توفيت أم زوجته قبل أيام وأنت تفكرين في هذا؟؟"
قلت:
"سألقي عليه التحية وأعتذر منه وأعود... حتى لو لم يرد علي... المهم أن تكتحل عيناي برؤيته... ويبرد صدري بتقديم الاعتذار..."
فقالت:
"ماذا سيقول عنك يا رغد؟؟ هو في محنة عظيمة وأنت تذهبين لتقديم الاعتذار! سيستحقر موقفك... ليس هذه وقته.. انتظري أسبوعين على الأقل".
هتفت:
"لا أقوى على الانتظار... ألا تفهمين؟؟ أنتِ لا تشعرين بالنار المضرمة في صدري..."
أشاحت نهلة بوجهها عني وقالت:
"لقد حذرتك... افعلي ما تشائين".
وغادرت المكان...
خرجت بعد ذلك إلى الحديقة...طلبا لبعض الهواء النقي... والتقيت بحسام صدفة وهو مقبل نحو المنزل... فلمعت الفكرة في بالي كمصباح قوي أعشى عيني عن رؤية ما هو أعمق من ذلك...
"مرحبا حسام".
حييته فرد مبتسما:
"مرحبا رغد.. ماذا تفعلين هنا؟؟ تدربين رجلك على المشي؟؟"
قلت وآمالي تتعلق به:
"حسام.. هلا أسديت إلي معروفا؟"
قال وعلى وجهه الاستغراب:
"بكل سرور!"
فقلت بلهفة:
"أريدك أن.. أن تصطحبني في مشوار.."
فسأل:
"إلى أين؟"
ازدردت ريقي وقلت:
"إلى... مزرعة أروى".
سأل متعجبا:
"مزرعة أروى؟؟"
"نعم.. أرجوك".
ففكر قليلا ثم سأل:
"لماذا؟؟"
ترددت في الإجابة.. عرفت أنني لو قلت من أجل مقابلة وليد فإنه لن يوافق.. فقلت:
"سأتفقد أحوالهم.. وألقي التحية".
وبدا مبررا معقولا بعد عدة أيام على وفاة السيدة ليندا.. وسألني إن كنت قد أعلمت خالتي بهذا فأقنعته بأن الأمر لا يستدعي... وبعد تردد قصير وافق على اصطحابي, وخرجنا مباشرة...
حين بلغنا المزرعة لم يكن وليد موجودا وأخبرنا العجوز والذي كان يجلس كعادته قرب باب المنزل بأن وليد قد ذهب في مشوار وسيعود قريبا.. ودعانا للدخول لكننا آثرنا البقاء في الخارج وانتظاره.. وذهب العجوز لاستدعاء الشقراء فعلاني التوتر.. أنا لم آت من أجلها كما أنها لا تنتظر مني زيارتها.. لكني وضعت نفسي في هذا الموقف وعلي التصرف الآن..
أبدى حسام إعجابه بالمزرعة وراح يتحدث عن انبهاره بما يرى غير أنني لم أكن مركزة السمع معه.. بل في انتظار لحظة ظهور الشقراء..
وأخيرا ظهرت...
ملفوفة في السواد الحزين, كما هي حالي.. وكأن عدوى اليُتم والبؤس قد انتقلت مني إليها...
وقد اعتدت في الماضي رؤيتها ملونة بشتى ألوان قوس قزح.. مثل سرب من الفراشات أو إكليل من الزهور...
عندما اقتربت زممت شفتي ترددا ثم ألقيت عليها التحية وسألتها عن أحوالها.. وأنا متأكدة من أنها تدرك أنني لم أكن لأقلق على أحوالها أو أترث لها.. ولا بد أنها تدرك أن سبب حضوري هو... وليد...
ساعد وجود حسام في تلطيف الجو.. وتشتيت الكآبة وصرف أذهاننا إلى الحديث عن المزرعة وشؤونها..
ذهبت الشقراء لإعداد القهوة فوجدتها فرصة للاسترخاء من عناء الموقف المصطنع.. وبقي حسام والعجوز يتحدثان أحاديث عادية... أما أنا فعيناي ظلتا ترقبان البوابة إلى أن رأيت أخيرا سيارة تقف عندها ومنها يخرج مجموعة من الرجال... يقودهم الرجل الطويل العريض.. بهي الطلعة قوي القسمات ثاقب النظرات.. مضرم ناري وحارق جفوني وسالب عقلي وشاغل تفكيري.. حبيبي الجافي.. وليد قلبي..
الأرض لم تكن أرضا والسماء لم تكن سماء... حين عانقت عيناي عينيه.. والتحمت نظراتي بنظراته..
آه.. كيف لي أن أصف لكم؟؟
لحظتها خلا الكون من كل الخلائق... سوانا... لا وجود للأرض ولا السماء... ولا النور ولا الهواء... ولا الجماد ولا الأحياء... فقط... أنا وهو... وعيون أربعة متشابكة متلاحمة... ذائبة في بحور بعضها البعض... أيما ذوبان...

وليد قلبي... آه... كم اشتقت إليك... لو لا إعاقتي... لربما... ركضت إليه بجنون وغطست في حضنه الواسع...
اقترب وليد يتقدم بقية الرجال فوقفنا جميعا... ورأيت الدهشة تنبثق في وجهه وهو يحط ببصره الهابط من العلا علي وعلى حسام..
بادر حسام بإلقاء التحية فرد وليد دون أن يحاول إخفاء عجبه.. ودوى صوته في كهف أذني فتطايرت خفافيش حسي تلتقط وتحتضن ذبذبات صوته وتخبئها في أعماق الكهف... ككنز من الذهب...
بعد التحيات السريعة استأذن وليد وسار مع الرجال إلى قلب المزرعة ولحق العجوز بهم... ولحقت بهم عيناي ركضا... وهوَتا متعثرتين لهفة عند مفترق الطرق...
وبعد قليل عاد وليد فتسابقتا لاحتضانه بسرعة... تكاد الواحدة تفقأ الآخرى... لتنفرد بالحبيب الغائب... وتذوب في أعماق صدره...
وليد كان وجهه محمرا ويعلوه الاستياء فوق التعجب.. انغمست في ترجمة تعبيرات وجهه وطلاسم عينيه... فتهت... وظللت طريقي... وفقدت أي قدرة لي على النطق والتعبير.. وقفت أشبه بشجيرة ظئيلة لا جذع لها تمد أغصانها محاولة تسلق الشجرة الضخمة الواقفة أمامها.. بكل شموخ...
لاحظ حسام صمتي وتوتري فتولى الكلام:
"جئنا نلقي التحية نسأل عن الأخبار".
ولم يتحدث وليد.. فقال حسام متظاهرا بالمرح:
"ألن تدعونا للجلوس؟"
فتكلم وليد أخيرا قائلا:
"أنتما بمفردكما؟"
فأجاب حسام بعفوية:
"نعم".
وازداد الاستياء على وجه وليد... ثم قال:
"منذ متى وأنتم هنا؟"
فرد حسام مستغربا:
"منذ دقائق.. ولكن.. هل يزعجكم حضورنا؟"
قال وليد:
"أنا آسف ولكن لدي ما أقوم به الآن.. إنهم في انتظاري".
مشيرا إلى قلب المزرعة..
كل هذا وعيناي ملتحمتين بوجهه منذ أن وقعتا عليه أول وصوله... لكن..
ماذا يا وليد؟ ألن تتحدث معي.. وتسأل عن أحوالي..؟؟ إنك حتى لا تنظر إلي.. أنا هنا وليد هل تراني؟؟ هل تميزني؟؟ لماذا كل هذا الجفاء؟؟ أرجوك.. التفت إلي لحظة.. دع عيني تخبرانك كم اشتقت إليك.. دعهما تعاتبانك على جفاك.. أو تعتذران لأرضائك.. وليد..إنك حتى.. لم تتحسن الترحيب بنا كأي ضيوف..
انتبهت على صوت حسام يقول:
"لا بأس.. نعتذر على الزيارة المفاجئة.. كانت فكرة رغد"
ولذكر اسمي.. اخيرا تكرم على وليد بنظرة.. لكنها لم تكن أي نظره.. كانت حادة وساخنة جدا لسعتني وكادت تفقدني البصر..
حاولت التحدث فلم تسعفني شجاعتي المنهارة بمرآى الحبيب.. تأتأت ببعض الحروف التي لم أسمعها أنا..
التفت إلى حسام وقال:
"هل نذهب؟"
نذهب..؟؟ وهل أتينا؟؟ هكذا بهذه السرعة؟؟أنا لم أكد أراه.. انتظر.. أنا لدي عشرات بل الآلاف المشاعر لأعبر عنها.. دعني استرد أنفاسي.. دع لساني يسترجع قدرته على النطق.. دعني واقفة قرب وليد أستمد دعمه وأستشعر حنلنه!
قال وليد وهو يشيح بوجهه حنانه!
قال وليد وهو يشيح بوجهه عني:
"سأرافقكما"
فقال حسام معتقدا وليد يقصد مرافقتنا إلى السيارة المركونة في الخارج:
"لا تكلف نفسك.. نعرف الطرق.. شكرا"
فازداد احمرار وجه وليد وقال:
"أعني إلى المنزل"
فضربنا الاستغراب.. ونظرنا أنا وحسام إلى بعضنا البعض!! لماذا يريد وليد مرافقتنا إلى المنزل؟؟ هل هذا يعني.. سيأتي معنا؟؟ هل حقا سيأتي معنا؟؟
"هيا فأنا لا أريد التأخر على ضيوفي"
قال هذا وسار يسبقنا نحو سيارة حسام.. وسرنا خلفه كتلميذين مطيعين.. أبلهين.. حتى ركبنا السيارة والتي بالكاد حشر وليد جسده فيها.. وانطلقنا عائدين إلى منزل خالتي..
كنت أجلس خلف حسام,إذ إن وليد كان قد دفع بمقعده إلى الوراء لأقصى حد ليمد رجليه.. فسيارة حسام صغيرة جدا..
الصمت خيم علينا طوال الطريق.. الذي انقضى وأنا أحاول تهدئة نبضات قلبي وإعادتها إلى معدل سرعتها الطبيعي... ولم يقطع الصمت غير جمل قصيرة عابرة من طرف حسام.. وجملة(خفف السرعة) من لسان وليد.. فقاد حسام السيارة بسرعة عادية على عكس عادته...وطال المشوار.. خصزصا وأننا اضطررنا للتوقف مرتين عند مركزي تفتيش بوليسي...
وفي كلا المرتين يطلب رجال الشرطة رخصة القيادة والبطاقات الشخصية.. ولحسن الحظ أو ربما لحسن العادة كان وليد يحمل صورة بطاقته العائلية والتي تشمل هويتي...
لذلك قال وليد بعدما قادرنا نقطة التفتيش الثانية مخاطبا حسام:
"ماذا لو لم أرافقكما؟"
فقال حسام:
"لم نواجه أي نقاط في طريق الحضور".
عندما وصلنا إلى المنزل هبط وليد من السيارة أولا وتبعناه...
قال حسام:
"تفضل".
داعيا إياه للدخول إلى المنزل من باب اللياقة... غير أن وليد قال:
"شكرا, لدي ضيوف كما تعلم سأعود إليهم".
فقال حسام:
"هل.. أوصلك؟"
فأجاب وليد:
"سأتدبر أمري".
ثم فجأة أدار وجهه نحوي وقال:
"في المرة القادمة إذا أردت الذهاب إلى أي مكان فاطلبي ذلك من سامر فقط.. مفهوم؟"
هل هو يخاطبيني؟؟
هل يعنيني أنا؟؟
هل ينظر إلي أنا؟؟
كان حسام يوشك على فتح بوابة المنزل ولما سمع هذا استدار ونظر إلى وليد وقال مستاء:
"وهل ستظن أنني سأختطفها مثلا؟ إنها ابنة خالتي كما هي ابنة عمك".
وبدا أن الجملة قد استفزت وليد فقال غاضبا:
"أنا لم أتحدث معك.. هذا أولا.., أما ثانيا فلا تقارن نفسك بي.. إنني الوصي هنا ومن يقرر مع من أسمح أو لا أسمح لابنة عمي بركوب السيارة".
شعر حسام بالإهانة فقال حانقا:
"هكذا..؟؟.. من تظن نفسك؟"
فرد وليد:
"لا أظن نفسي بل أنا على يقين ممن أكون... وإذا سمحت.. افتح الباب ودع الفتاة تدخل عوضا عن الوقوف في الشارع هكذا".
هنا... اجتاحتني شجاعة مفاجئة فتدخلت ناطقة أخيرا:
"وليد أنا..."
وقاطعني وليد فجأة قائلا بفظاظة:
"ادخلي".
نظرت إليه شاعرة بالانكسار... وليد... كيف تخاطبني هكذا؟؟ وليد هل نسيت من أكون؟؟ لماذا تغيرت إلى هذه الدرجة؟؟ دعني أتحدث..
وأصررت على النطق... أريد أن أفهم وليد لماذا ذهبنا إلى المزرعة وما مقدار لهفتي إليه... وحاجتي للتحدث معه...
"وليد..."
نطقت باسمه فإذا به يقاطعني مكررا بفظاظة أشد وهو يعض على أسنانه ويبث الشرر من عينيه:
"قلت إلى الداخل... هيا".
انكمشت على نفسي... تقلصت حتى أوشكت على الاختفاء... من رد وليد...
حسام فتح الباب وقال بصوت خافت:
"ادخلي يا رغد".
فدخلت خطوة, وتوقفت عند فتحة الباب وانقلبت على عقبي ورأيت وليد يولي ظهره إلينا ويسير مبتعدا...
اقترب حسام ووقف أمامي مباشرة حائلا دون رؤية وليد... فتراجعت للوراء ودخلنا إلى الداخل... وأغلق هو البوابة وسار مبتعدا وبقيت عيناي معلقتين على بوابة السور أحملق فيها... نظرت إليه فرأى تعبيرات الأسى المريرة على وجهي.. فأقبل نحوي وأظهر التعاطف قال:
"إنه... لا يكترث بك يا رغد".
نظرت إليه والعبرة تكاد تختفي... فقال:
"لا أعرف ما الذي يعجبك في رجل كهذا؟ إنك تضيعين مشاعرك هباء".
صعقت.. وأخذتني الدهشة من كلام حسام.. الذي واصل وهو يرى سحنتي تتغير:
"أتظنين أنني لا أعرف أنك تحبينه؟ أنا أعرف يا رغد".
وتضاعف ذهولي وحملقت به غير مصدقة لما أسمع...
قال حسام:
"سارة لفتت انتباهي لهذا ذات مرة.. والآن تصرفاتك كلها فاضحة.."
مازلت أحملق فيه بذهول... عاجزة عن التعليق...
تابع هو:
"لكنني لن أقف مكتوف اليدين يا رغد.. سبق وأن وافقت على الزواج مني.. وهي الآن مسألة وقت.. إياك والتلاعب معي... إياك..."
وأشار إلي بسبابته مهددا... ثم استدار وواصل طريقه داخلا إلى المنزل...

***********
أما وليد فعندما جاء لزيارتي في شقتي... أخبرني عما حصل ووبخني بشدة وأثار معي شجارا حاميا..
"لقد كلفتك أنت وأعني أنت... بأن تهتم بشؤونها في غيابي.. فلماذا تدعها تخرج مع حسام في سيارته مهما كان المشوار؟؟"
قلت مستنكرا:
"يا وليد! أنت تتكلم عن حسام وكأنه شخص غريب... إنه ابن خالتها وثل أخيها ومثلي ومثلك تماما ولطالما كان يصطحبها سابقا في المشاوير إذا اقتضى الأمر.. ليس لها ملجأ غيره وغيرنا ولذلك هي تعتمد عليه..."
غضب أخي كثيرا وقال صارخا:
"كان ذلك في السابق.. في عهد أبي رحمه الله.. لكن أنا لا أسمح لها بالخروج معه.. وفي عهدي أنا يجب عليها أن تلتزم بما أقوله أنا".
قلت مستاء وساخرا:
"لكنك لم توصيني بألا أسمح لها بالخروج معه.. ولم تذكر أسماء المسموح لهم في توكيلك السامي ذاك".
فاشتط أخي غضبا وضرب الجدار بيده فجاءت ضربته على لوحة معلقة وأوشك أن يكسرها... وللعلم فإن لشقيقي هذا قبضة فتاكة جربتها أكثر من مرة..
ولا تزال أمامي تجارب أخرى... كما سترون....
أثار غضبه شيئا من الروع في نفسي وإذا به يزمجر:
"أنا لا أمزح هنا يا سامر... أحدثك بمنتهى الجدية والمسؤولية... فلا تستفزني..."
فقلت مدافعا:
"وما أداني أنا أن هذا سيغضبك وإلى هذه الحد؟ لماذا لم تنبهني مسبقا؟"
فقال:
"هي تعرف هذا جيدا وسبق وأن حذرتها.. مرارا وتكرارا... لكنها تضرب بكلامي عرض الحائط.. قل لها... أن تتوقف عن عنادها هذا وإلا..."
وهو يشير بسبابته نحوي مهددا... فهتفت معترضا:
"وإلا ماذا يا وليد؟؟"
ولم يرد وكأنه لا يجرؤ على النطق بما يدور بخلده من شدة فظاظته... فأعدت السؤال:
"وإلا ماذا بعد؟ لماذا كل هذه القسوة والصرامة في معاملتها؟"
رد أخي بحدة:
"أعاملها كيفما يحلو لي".
فاعترضت مستنكرا:
"كلا... كلا يا أخي ليس كما يحلو لك... أنت قاس وفظ للغاية... وتصب جام غضبك على من لا ذنب لهم في الإساءة إليك... رغد كانت مستميتة لأجل لقائك أو التحدث معك والاعتذار لك على خطأ لم تقترفه هي من أجل تطييب خاطرك, وأنت عاملتها بمنتهى الغلظة والرعونة... معاملة لا يحتملها رجل شديد فكيف بفتاة رقيقة؟؟"
هتف وليد بغضب:
"سامر!"
فقلت مسترسلا:
"نعم يا وليد.. أزل الغشاوة عن عينيك... وميز مع من تتعامل... إنها فتاة حساسة ولا يليق بك أن تعاملها كهذا".
وعوضا عن أن تثير كلماتي الندم وتأنيب الضمير في نفس شقيقي, إذا بي أراه ينظر إلي والشرر يتطاير من عينيه ويقول:
"وهل ستعلمني كيف أعامل فتاتي؟"
أذهلتني كلمة وليد هذه وحملقت به متفحصا... وقفزت كلمات خالتي أم حسام إلى رأسي...
قلت:
"فتاتك؟؟"
ورأيت تعبيرات وجه أخي تتغير... وكأنه انتبه للتو للكلمة... فقال محاولا تغيير أو تصحيح المعنى:
"الفتاة التي تحت وصايتي أنا".
وأضاف ليصرف الانتباه عن الكلمة:
"وما دامت تحت وصايتي أنا فأنا من يحدد ويقرر كل شيء يخصها... ولا أسمح لأحد بالتدخل... فهل هذا واضح؟؟"
حيرني أمر أخي... ولم أعرف بم أفسر موقفه من رغد... أهو الحرص عليها أم التسلط عليها أم شيء آخر..؟
قلت:
"حسنا... إنما أريد أن ألتفت انتباهك لما قد غضبك قد أغفلك عنه... أنت لا تدرك حجم المعاناة التي تخلفها مواقفك القاسية في نفسيتها... إنها من البشر وليست قطعة من الحديد... كل تلك الفترة وهي تحاول الاتصال بك لتقدم لك كلمة اعتذار عن شيء لم تقترفه لترضيك أنت بصفتك ولي أمرها وفي مقام الأب وأكثر لديها... وأنت لاه في الخارج لا تكترث لشيء.. وبعد هذا تلومها إن هي حضرت بحثا عنك في المزرعة؟؟ على الأقل.. استمع لما تود قوله ثم افعل ما تشاء... أي قلب تملك أنت؟"
فجأة أمسك وليد بقميصي وأخذ يهزني بقوة ويهتف:
"أنا لا أملك قلبا.. أنتم قتلتموه.. إنكم السبب.. كلكم السبب.."
ودفع بي إلى الجدار... ثم جعل يصرخ في مهددا:
"إياك... ثم إياك... ثم إياك يا سامر... والسماح لهذا بالتكرر... هل فهمت؟"
وأبعد يده عني ثم سار مغادرا الشقة... مخلفا بصمات جمله الأخيرة مطبوعة على طبلتي أذني...

*********
في اليوم التالي حضر سامر لزيارتي وأخبرني عن زيارة وليد له البارحة وعن شجاره معه بسبب خروجي مع حسام وبين لي مدى الغضب الذي اكتسحه والتهديد الذي رماه به, وطلب مني:
"لا تكرري ذلك ثانية.. إذ أن وليد على ما يبدو ولا يولي حسام ثقة كبيرة, أو لنقل إنه مستاء منه بسبب الشجار العائلي..."
وأنا أعرف بحقيقة الأمر وقلت تلقائيا:
"إنه لا يطيقه منذ زمن".
فظهر التعجب على سامر وسأل:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

"أحقا؟؟ لكن لماذا؟"
فانتبهت إلى أنني تسرعت في جملتي السابقة... وحاولت تدارك الأمر فقلت:
"لأنه... لأنه نعته بألفاظ سيئة... ذكرت لك ذلك.."
وطبعا لم أكن لأشير إلى موضوع عرض حسام الزواج مني ورفض وليد له والشحنات التي نشأت بينهما منذ شهور لهذا السبب...
شي من الغموض اكتسى وجه سامر وسألني:
"أهناك ما لا أعرفه يا رغد؟؟"
فقلت متظاهرة الاستغراب:
"عن ماذا؟؟"
فقال:
"عن حسام... عن وليد... أو عنك؟؟"
فقلت مستمرة في تظاهري:
"لم أفهم قصدك!"
فقال:
"لأن وليد كان غاضبا بمقدار فوق المعقول... لسبب تافه".
فقلت مؤكدة:
"كما قلت. حسام شتم وليد زعيره بأنه خريج سجون وأهانه بقسوة ولهذا... وليد لا يطيقه".
وأقنع كلامي هذا سامر وأثناه عن محاولة التعمق أكثر...
قال أخيرا:
"على أية حال يا رغد.. إذا أردت أي شيء فاطلبيه مني أنا فقط".
فنظرت إليه وفي عيني مزيج من الامتنان والأسى, والندم... وقلت:
"شكرا... ولا أظنني سأحتاج شيئا بعد الآن.."
وطأطأت رأسي بأسى... فبعد وليد... لا شيء يستحق الاهتمام...
لما أحس سامر المرارة في نبرة صوتي حدثني بلطف بالغ وقال:
"تشجعي يا رغد... توفيت والدة زوجته قبل أيام... هذا سبب أكبر من كاف لتبدل أوضاعه.."
لا تحاول مواساتي يا سامر... ما بي أبلغ من حدة المواساة...
"سأفعل... ما يطلبه مني... بلغه هذا... سألتزم بكل ما يريد... فقط... ليصفح عني..."
هل... هل تحبينه... إلى هذا الحد؟؟"
داهمني سامر بسؤاله... أومأت برأسي... نظرت إلى الفراغ... في إجابة أبلغ من الكلام...
******************
حدثت مجموعة من أعمال الشغب في المدينة واضطرب الأمن فيها.
وهي منذ شهدت مأساة القصف في عيد الحج الماضي لم تزل عرضة لحوادث صغيرة متفرقة تفقد أهاليها الأمان للعيش فيها.
الكثير من سكانها هجروها واتخذت جماعات من المتمردين المنازل المهجورة بؤرا لإدارة عمليات الشغب. ومؤخرا حظر التجول في الشوارع بعد منتصف الليل وتكثف دوريات الشرطة وتضاعف عدد نقاط التفتيش والمراقبة...
كنت قد مررت أثناء سفري بإحدى مدن المنطقة... ورأيت حالة التخريب الفظيعة التي ألمت بها مؤخرا بعد أعمال شغب مصحوبة بهجوم عدائي تعرضت لها... وأوضاع البلد بشكل عام آخذة في التدهور السريع...
والآن.. أنا جالس في غرفة المعيشة في المنزل الريفي في المزرعة أتابع الأخبار على التلفاز وأشاهد مناظر بشعة لجثث قتلى من المتمردين الذين تمت مداهمتهم وإبادتهم..
ولقطات أخرى لمجموعة من أعضاء منظمة سرية نفذت عملية اغتيال لأحد كبار المسئولين, وتم الكشف عن بعض أعضائها وهاهم يقادون بإذلال إلى مأواهم الأخير... السجن..
مناظر تثير الرهبة في قلبي.. خصوصا بعد تجربتي المريرة خلف القضبان.. لا زال جسدي يقشعر منها وقلبي يضطرب... ومعدتي تشتعل نارا على ذكراها..
شربت آخر رشفة من الحليب البارد الذي أدمنت على شربه في الأونة الأخيرة كلما اشتد ألم معدتي.. وابتلعت معها القرص المخفف للحموضة الذي صار عنصرا رئيسيا من عناصر وجباتي اليومية.. وتنفست باسترخاء..
خضت مؤخرا لعلاج جديد لقرحة معدتي ولكنه لم ينجح... وأوجاعها تراودني من حين لآخر وتقض مضجعي..
فيما أنا مغمض عيني باسترخاء.. سمعت صوتا يقترب من الباب... ففتحت عيني والتفت إلى مصدره فإذا بي أرى أروى تدخل الغرفة...
أنا وهي لم نجتمع اجتماعا خاصا ولم نتحدث إلا أحاديث عادية خلال الأيام الماضية... التي تلت رحيل الخالة ليندا رحمها الله.
وأجواء الكآبة كانت تسيطر بشكل مريع على المزرعة وعلى المنزل وقد غابت سيدته بلا عودة ترجى...
وكان لقائي السابق معها قبل السفر هو أبشع اللقاءات وأفضعها...قالت أروى:
"ماذا تشاهد؟"
فقلت:
"نشرة الأخبار.."
واسترسلت:
"الوضع يزداد اضطرابا في المدينة الصناعية".
وجلست أروى على أحد المقاعد المجاورة تتابع الأنباء معي...
خيم السكون علينا وأصغينا إلى النشرة باهتمام.. على الأقل بالنسبة لي... وبعد انتهائها.. تركت التلفاز مشغلا وقمت بقصد الخروج..
عندما اقتربت من الباب اختفى صوت التلفاز فألقيت نظرة للوراء ورأيت أروى وقد أوقفته ثم سارت باتجاهي..
"وليد".
نادتني فاستدرت إليها كليا.. شعرت بأنها ترغب في التحدث معي وبدا أن قواها تخونها..
الحديث عن أي شيء لن يكون لائقا الآن وقبر الخالة رحمها الله لم يبرد بعد. صمِتُ منتظرا ما ستقوله.. ولما طال ترددها قلت:
"خيرا إن شاء الله؟"
وإذا بالدموع تقفز من عينيها فتنكس رأسها وتخفيه خلف يدها..
شعرت بالأسى عليها ومددت يدي وربت على كتفها بحنان.. وما كان منها إلا أن أسندت رأسها إلى صدري وبكت بحرقة..
قلت مواسيا:
"تشجعي يا أروى.. كلنا للموت والبقاء لله الواحد الأحد".
فقالت بانهيار:
"لا أتخيل حياتي بدونها.. إنني السبب في موتها.. أنا السبب".
وكانت الخالة قد توفيت بعد عملية جراحية أجريت لها في القلب إثر تعرضها لنوبة جديدة.
فقلت:
"كيف تقولين ذلك؟"
فقالت:
"نعم.. فهي مرضت بعد أن.. أخبرتها عن قرار انفصالنا.. لو لم أخبرها بذلك.. ماتت".
عضضت على أسناني متأثرا بهذا الكلام.. ثم قلت:
"الموت بيد الله وحده.. ولكل أجله المقدر.. لندعو لها الرحمة والمغفرة".
قالت أروى:
"رحمك الله يا أمي.. كنت نعم الأمهات وخير النساء.. عشت حياة مريرة وحيدة بعد سجن أبي.. ورحيله.. شقيت في هذه الدنيا وعملت دون راحة أعمالا منهكة يعجز عنها الرجال.. وحين ابتسمت لنا الدنيا.. حين تحسنت أوضاعنا.. آه يا أمي.. أبعدتك الأقدار قبل أن تهنئي.. ما كان أسرع رحيلك يا أماه.."
نحيبها الشجي هيج في ذاكرتي ذكرى والدتي رحمها الله.. إنه ما من مصاب أفجع على قلب البشر من فقد الأحبة..
على الأقل.. أنتِ عشت مع والدتك ولازمتها منذ ولادتك وحتى آخر لحظة في حياتها..
أما أنا.. فقد حرمت من والديّ الحبيبين ثمان سنين وأنا محبوس في أبشع مكان رأيته على الإطلاق.. وهما حيّان يرزقان.. وما إن خرجت إليهما.. حتى داهمهما الموت وأخذهما معا.. وبأشنع طريقة..
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..
وفيما نحن هكذا أقبل العم إلياس.. ألقى علينا نظرة ثم قال مخاطبا إيّاي:
"حضر الضيوف يا بني".
فقلت:
"حسنا.. أنا قادم".
وهم مجموعة من تجار الفواكه كنت سأعقد معهم اتفاق عمل.
انصرف العم إلياس.. فالتفت إلى أروى وقلت:
"يريدون شراء محصول العنب والليمون بالكامل.. سنتخلص من عناء بيعه في الأسواق وقد عرضوا سعرا جيدا.. ما رأيك؟"
نظرت أروى إلي نظرة لا مبالاة ثم قالت:
"افعلوا ما تشاءون".
قلت:
"سنكتب وثيقة رسمية وسنحتاج لتوقيعك بصفتك مالكة المزرعة.. سأجلب لك العقد لمراجعته وتوقيعه".
قالت:
"أرجوك.. أعفني من هذه الأمور فأنا لست في وضع يسمح بالتفكير في أي شيء".
وأنا أعلم بهذا ولكن..
"لكن.. العمل يجب أن يستمر.. إن أهملنا المحصول فسنخسره".
قالت:
"افعلوا ما ترونه مناسبا".
وكان هناك في خاطري شيء أود ذكره وأعاق الظرف الحالي لساني.. لكنني هذه اللحظة وجدتها فرصة ملائمة قليلا فقلت:
"و... كذلك بالنسبة للمصنع.. هناك أمور معلقة في انتظاري.."
نظرت أروى إلي نظرة جادة.. فقلت متابعا:
"علي العودة إلى العمل عاجلا.. لا يجب ترك المصنع أطول من هذه المدة".
فقالت وهي تضغط على صدغيها بيدها اليسرى:
"افعل ما تريد.. أنا باقية مع ذكرى أمي ورائحتها العابقة في جو المنزل.."
عنجما نقلت نبأ وفاة نديم رحمه الله إلى عائلته في العام الماضي.. أتذكر أن أروى أبدت صمودا غريبا في وجه الخبر المفجع.. أما الآن.. فهي منهارة لوفاة والدتها..
لطالما كنت أظنها أكثر صلابة في مواجهة المصائب.. وأرى فيها قوة وقدرة كبيرة على التحمل.. ووضعها هذا جعلني أرجىء إلى أجل غير مسمى موضوعنا السابق.. بشأن مستقبل علاقتنا معا..
فلأترك عني هم أروى... وهم رغد... وأتفرغ لهم العمل فهو أرأف بي منهما...
وبعد لقائي بتجار الفواكه وفيما كنت واقفا في المزرعة أرتب الوثائق فوجئت بضيف غير متوقع يدخل المزرعة!
لقد كان حسام...
حياني فنظرت إلى ما حوله, لأستوثق من عدم حضور رغد برفقته... لكنه كان منفردا... فرددت التحية وكلي حيرة من سبب حضوره... ثم قدته إلى المقاعد المجاورة وجلسنا متواجهين... تفصلنا طاولة صغيرة... فأمكنه قراءة تساؤلاتي مباشرة...
قال موضحا:
"أعرف أنك لم تتوقع زيارتي.. لكنني أود التحدث معك في أمر مهم وإن لم يكن الظرف الحالي مناسبا".
أقلقني كلامه فسألت باهتمام:
"ماذا هناك؟؟"
فتأتأ قليلا... ثم أجاب:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

"إنه.. ليس موضوعا جديدا.. ولكن... أود تذكيرك به وتعجيل تنفيذه".
وبسرعة تفتح في رأسي موضوع أظن أنه يقصده...
قلت:
"هات من الوسط ولا داع للمقدمات.. أي موضوع تعني".
اضطرب حسام وتغير لونه.. ثم قال:
"مو... موضوعي أنا ورغد".
تمالكت نفسي لئلا أنفجر فجأة في وجه الضيف في هذه اللحظة وهذا المكان.. 
ثم قلت متظاهرا عدم الفهم:
"موضوعك أنت ورغد؟؟"
نظر إلي حسام وقال وهو يزدرد ريقه:
"أعني موضوع.. زواجنا".
احتقنت الدماء في وجهي وتورمت عيناي غضبا.. وبالتأكيد لاحظ حسام ذلك لأن بعض الخوف اعترى تقاسيم وجهه..
قلت وأنا أضغطط على نفسي كي لا أثور بركانا:
"أي زواج؟؟"
تردد ثم قال:
"هل نسيت؟؟ لقد.. سبق وأن عرضنا الأمر عليك.. أنت تعرف أنني.. أنني أرغب في الزواج من رغد".
لم أستطع تمالك نفسي أكثر.. هببت واقفا باندفاع كان من القوة بحيث جعل الكرسي ينقلب من خلفي ويرتطم بالأرض..
وقف حسام بدوره واجلا..
قلت:
"هل فقدت صوابك؟ ألا ترى في أي ظرف نحن؟؟"
قال حسام معتذرا ومدافعا:
"لا أقصد هذا أبدا.. لسنا نريد ارتباطا شكليا علنيا.. كل ما نريده هو عقد قران شرعي حتى.."
صرخت غاضبا مقاطعا:
"حتى ماذا؟؟"
ألجم لسان حسام فكررت بعصبية:
"حتى ماذا... أكمل؟؟"
قال باضطراب:
"حتى نستقر.. أنا ورغد.. بما أنها تقيم عندنا وبما أنها موافقة على الزواج مني.."
ضربت على الطاولة بعصبية وقلت:
"ومن قال أنها موافقة على هذا؟؟"
أجاب:
"هي.. أعربت عن قبولها واستعدادها منذ زمن".
نفثت ما في صدري من نيران ملتهبة... وضربت الطاولة مجددا بقوة أكبر وقلت:
"ومن قال لك... إن الأمر متوقف على قبولها هي؟؟"
قال حسام متراجعا:
"بالطبع أعني بعد موافقتك أنت...فأنت ولي أمرها".
فقلت بغضب:
"نعم.. أنا ولي أمرها.. وأنا لا أوافق على هذا".
صمت حسام برهة وسأل بعدها:
"لماذا؟؟"
فزمجرت:
"لا تسأل لماذا... أنا الوصي وأفعل ما أريد".
تغيرت سحنة حسام من الرجاء إلى النقمة وقال مهاجما:
"لكن.. هذا لا يعطيك الحق في التحكم برغد... ما دامت موافقة".
استفزتني الجملة فصرخت منذرا:
"حسام!!"
وحسام أطلق العنان لثورته وقال:
"أي نوع من الأوصياء أنت؟؟ ولماذا هذا العناد؟"
صرخت مجددا:
"حسام... يكفي.."
لكنه تابع بعصبيته:
"أخبرني ماهي حججك؟ إذا كان بشأن الدراسة فنحن لن نتزوج الآن وإنما بعد التخرج ولكنني أريد أن أرتبط بها رسميا وأريح مشاعري وقلبي".
انفجرت... ثرت... انقضضت على كتفيه فجأة وصرخت بقسوة:
"أي مشاعر وأي قلب أيها الــــــ.."
حسام حاول إبعاد يدي عنه وهو يقول:
"إنني أحبها ولن أسمح لك بالوقوف في طريقي".
وبانفلات تام.. سددت لكمة إلى وجهه ثم دفعت به بعيدا... وأنا أصرخ:
"أرني ماذا ستفعل لإزاحتي أيها العاشق المعتوه".
كانت ضربتي موجعة جدا... أمسك حسام بفكه متألما وترنح قليلا... ثم صرخ:
"متوحش وستظل متوحش... يا خريج السجون".
وأوشكت أن أنفلت أكثر وأنقض عليه وأوسعه ضربا... غير أن العم إلياس ظهر فجأة ورأى الاضطراب الحاصل بيننا فتساءل:
"ما الأمر؟؟"
حسام سار إلى الخلف مبتعدا وهو يقول:
"لا ترحم ولا تدع الرحمة تهبط من السماء؟؟... لكنني لن أسمح لك بالتحكم بهذا وإن لزم الأمر سألجأ للقضاء وأخلصها من سطوتك نهائيا... أسمعت؟"
صرخت مهددا:
"أغرب عن وجهي هذه الساعة قبل أن تندم... انصرف فورا..."
قال:
"سأذهب.. لكن سترى ما سأفعل.. سنتزوج رغما عن أنفك وقبضتك وجبروتك.."
هممت بالانقضاض به فأقبل العم إلياس وحال دون إمساكي به..
واحتراما للرجل العجوز وللمكان الذي نحن فيه.. تركته يفلت من قبضتي لكنني هددته:
"ابتعد عنها نهائيا... نهائيا... ماذا وإلا.. فأقسم برب السماء.. أنني سأمحيك من على هذا الكوكب... وقبل أن تصل إلى ما تصبو إليه نفسك.. سيتعين عليك أن تدوس على قبري أولا.. ما من قوة في الأرض ستجبرني على تحقيق هدفك... مطلقا... أيها المراهق الأبله".
وبعد أن غادر حسام سأني العم عما حصل فاعتذرت عن الإجابة وخرجت من المزرعة غاضبا أبحث عن شيء أنفث فيه غضبي بعيدا عن الأنظار...
*********
"ماذا تقولين!!"
ارتسمت الدهشة على وجهي حين 
أخبرتني نهلة بأن حسام ذهب شخصيا إلى وليد عصرا وفتح موضوع زواجنا أمامه.. وأن وليد رفض الموضوع ولكم حسام بعنف على وجهه..
قالت:
"هذا ما أخبرني به.. وهناك كدمة مريعة على وجهه وتورم فظيع!"
قلت:
"يا إلهي! ما الذي دفعه إلى هذا الجنون؟ يذهب إليه بنفسه وبمفرده وفي هذه الفترة؟؟ هل فقد صوابه؟؟"
قالت نهلة:
"يحبك يا رغد ولا يطيق صبرا.. وأراد أغتنام فرصة تواجد ابن عمك في المنطقة... ولو لم يكن سامر خطيبك السابق لكان طلب الأمر منه... والآن وصيك الرسمي يهدده بألا يعود لطرح الأمر ثانية وإلا محاه من الوجود... تهديد صريح بالقتل وأمام أحد الشهود".
قلت حانقة ومهاجمة:
"ماذا تعنين؟؟"
فقالت نهلة:
"أنت أدرى".
فازداد غضبي وخاطبتها بحدة:
"لا أسمح لك... ابن عمي ليس سفاحا... وإذا كان قد ارتكب جريمة في السابق فإنه..."
وانتبهت لكلامي وأخرست فمي...
فقالت نهلة متحدية:
"فإنه ماذا؟؟"
ولم أجرؤ على الإجابة... فنظرت إلي نهلة بجدية وقالت:
"فإنه قد يفعلها ثانية".
زمجرت:
"توقفي... أنت لا تعرفين شيئا... كلكم ظالمون.... اتركوا وليد وشأنه وإياكم وإهانته ثانية... لأنتم تهينونني أنا وتجرحونني أنا... ألا تحسون بذلك؟؟"
وتراجعت نهلة عن موقفها لما رأت عصبيتي.... وقالت:
"حسنا يا رغد... ولكن اهدئي".
فواصلت:
"كيف أهدأ وأنتم كلما جيء بذكر وليد نعتموه بألفاظ قاسية؟ رأفة به وبي... هذا كثير... كثير..."
وفيما أنا في غمرة انفعالي طرق الباب ودخلت سارة تقول مخاطبة إياي:
"ابن عمك هنا ويريدك".
قفزت واقفة وقفز قلبي معي... ودارت بي الأفكار وأرسلتني إلى البعيد... فقلت بهلع:
"وليد؟؟"
فردت سارة وهي تحرك رأسها حركة طفولية:
"لا! بل سامر".
وسرعان ما أصبت بخيبة أمل... إلى أين ذهبت أفكارك يا رغد؟؟ يا لك من مسكينة واهمة! طبعا سيكون سامر... ألا زلت تعتقدين بأن وليد سيعود إليك ذات يوم...؟؟
كان الوقت ليلا... وليس من عادة سامر زيارتي في الليل ودون سابق موعد... إلا لأمور طارئة أة ضرورية...
ارتديت حجابي وعباءتي وذهبت لملاقاته في غرفة المجلس كالعادة... وهناك من أول نظرة ألقيتها عليه لاحظت أن هناك ما يقلقه... وعرفت أن للزيارة سبب قاهرا...
بعد التحية والسؤال عن الأحوال... سألته:
"ماذا هناك؟؟"
وفاجأني عندما قال:
"وليد يريد أن ترافقيني الآن إلى الشقة.. إنه هناك وينتظرنا.."
هل سمعتم؟؟ يقول... إن وليد يريد مقابلتي... هل هذا ما قاله؟؟ هل هذا ما يفهم من كلامه؟؟
تسمرت في مكاني مأخوذة بالمفاجأة ونظرت من حولي أتأكد من أنني لا أتخيل!
وليد يريد مقابلتي... أخيرا؟؟
قطع علي حبل شرودي صوت سامر وهو يقول بنبرة قلقة:
"لا يبدو بمزاج جيد... لا أعرف ما الطارىء الذي يشغل باله لكنه طلب أن آخذك إلى الشقة في هذا الوقت..."
عرفت... لقد فهمت... موضوع حسام... لا محالة...
لم أحرك ساكنا... من شدة القلق... إلى أن قال سامر يحثني على الاستعجال:
"هيا يا رغد فالوقت ليس من صالحنا..."
وصلنا إلى الشقة أخيرا... ومع وصولنا وصلت ضربات قلبي إلى أقصى سرعة...
وبدأت أحس بالنبضات في شرايين عنقي... وفيما سامر يستخرج مفتاح الشقة عند الباب حدثني بصوت خافت قائلا:
"أنبهك يا رغد... يبدو أن شياطين رأسه تسيطر عليه.."
أرعبتني جملته فبلعت ريقي وقلت:
"هل.. هو غاضب جدا؟؟"
فأجاب وهو يخفض صوته:
"يشتعل بركانا.. حاولت أن أعرف ما القصة فلم يخبرني ورفضت إحضارك فهددني بأنه إن ذهب بنفسه إلى منزل خالتك فسوف يحرقه بمن فيه.. لا أستبعد هذا... فوجهه ينذر بالشر..."
وضعت يدي اليسرى على عنقي فزعا... ورددت رأسي إلى الوراء... فقال سامر محاولا بعد كل هذا طمأنتي:
"سأكون معك.."
وفتح الباب... لملمت شظايا قوتي وذكرت اسم الله... ودخلت الشقة...
في الداخل وقعت عيناي مباشرة على العينين الملتهبتين.. القادحتين بالشرر... اللتين لم أحظ برؤيتهما منذ أيام... ولم أحظ برعايتهما... منذ أسابيع...
كان وجهه كتلة من الحمم البركانية المتوهجة... عابس التعبيرات... قاطب الحاجبين وأحمر العينين... تلك الحمرة التي تكسو وجه وليد وعينيه عندما يشتط غضبا... وكان يتنفس عبر فمه... وتكاد ألهبة من النار المتأججة تخرج مع زفيره... وكان يقف وسط الشقة وعلى أهبة الهجوم...
يا لطيف...!
أردت أن أبدأ بالتحية... غير أنه لم يكن لها مجال هنا... مع وجه مرعب يقدح شررا... وعندما أغلق سامر الباب خلفه تكلم وليد فجأة:
"من فضلك يا سامر ابق في الخارج قليلا".
تبادلت النظر مع سامر.. الذي رأى اضطرابي وقرأ توسلاتي.. فقال:
"هل الموضوع سري لهذا الحد؟؟"
فقال وليد بصبر نافذ:
"رجاء ابق في الخارج إلى أن أستدعيك.."
فنظر إلي سامر مجددا ثم قال:
"يمكنني دخول غرفة النوم".
فزمجر وليد بحدة:
"قلت في الخارج... لو سمحت".
فلم يتحرك سامر بل أصر:
"سأدخل إلى الغرفة يا وليد".
هنا هتف وليد بغضب:
"سامر... رجاءً أخرج الآن ولا تضيع الوقت..."
قال سامر:
"يبدو عليك الغضب الشديد يا وليد.. لماذا لا تسترخي قليلا ثم تتحاوران؟؟"
صرخ وليد:
"أنا لست غاضبا..."
واضح جدا! ماذا تريد أكثر من هذا!!؟؟
قال سامر:
"لكن يا أخي..."
فقاطعه وليد بفظاظة:
"انصرف يا سامر أرجوك ولا تغضبني بالفعل.."
ولم يملك سامر من الأمر شيئا... فنظر إلي نظرة عطف وإشفاق... ثم فتح باب الشقة... وقال محذرا:
"إياك أن تقسو عليها... أحذرك..."
وألقى علي نظرة أخيرة وخرج...
بقينا أنا والمذنب المتوهج وليد بمفردنا في الشقة...هو ينفث الأنفاس الغاضبة الحارقة.. وأنا أرتجف هلعا...
وبعد أن التهم عدة أنفاس... قال أخيرا:
"اجلسي يا رغد".
رفعت بصري إليه ولم أتحرك... كنت مضطربة وقلبي تركض نبضاته بسرعة... 
ولا أقوى على السير من فرط توتري... ولما رآني متصلبة في مكاني قال بصوت حاد:
"اجلسي يا رغد هيا".
فزعت وارتددت للوراء... وحين لاحظ ذلك قال:
"ما بك تنظرين إلي بهذا الذعر؟؟ هل أبدو كالغول المفترس؟؟ أم هل تظنين أنني سألكمك أنت أيضا؟"
خفت.. وأومأت رأسي بـــ (لا).. فأشار إلى المقعد.. فسرت مذعنة... أعرج في خطواتي... إلى أن جلست على طرف المقعد... ووضعت حقيبتي إلى جانبي...
وليد كان مرعبا لحد كبير.. وكنت أسمع صوت الهواء يصطدم بفمه كالإعصار.. وكلما أطلق نفسا قويا جذب نفسا أقوى.. حتى أوشك الهواء على النفاذ من الشقة...
فجأة اقترب خطوة مني فأرجعت ظهري إلى الوراء تلقائيا.. خشية أن تحرقني أنفاسه أو تلسعني نظراته.. توقف وليد على بعد خطوتين مني ثم قال:
"أظنك تعرفين لم أنت هنا".
رفعت رأسي وأومأت بـــ(لا).. فهتف بسرعة:
"بل تعرفين".
أفزعني صوته.. فغيرت موقفي وأومأت بــــ(نعم).. وأنا متوقعة أن يكون الموضوع هو موضوع حسام...
قال:
"تعرفين أن ابن خالتك العزيزة... قد أتى إلي خصيصا هذا اليوم ليطلب موافقتي على خطبتكما".
تصاعدت دفعة من الدماء إلى وجهي... وهويت بأنظاري نحو الأرض حرجا.. ولم أقل شيئا.. فتابع هو:
"أتى بمفرده وبكل شجاعة... بل بكل وقاحة.. بعد الإهانات الفظيعة التي رموني بها في منزلهم.. وبدون اعتبار للظروف التي نمر بها في المزرعة... بلا احترام لي ولا لعائلتي... أتى إلي مطالبا بتحويل مشروع زواجكما المزعوم إلى واقع... بكل بساطة".
وأيضا لم أقل شيئا... بل لم أجرؤ حتى على التنفس...
قال:
"وحجته.. أنكما متفقان.. ومستعدان للارتباط.. ومنذ زمن.. وأنه يريد أن يريح مشاعره وقلبه!".
فطأطأت برأسي نحو الأسفل أكثر... أكاد أكسر عنقي من حدة الطأطأة... وأفجر عروق وجهي من غزارة الدماء المتدفقة فيها...
فتابع وليد:
"وربما مشاعرك وقلبك أنت أيضا".
ذهلت, ورفعت بصري إليه بطرفة عين, ثم غضضته من جديد في حرج شديد...
ولم أرفعه ثانية إلى أن سمعت صوت اصطفاق كفي وليد ببعضهما البعض.. نظرت إليه فشاهدت حشدا من ألسنة النار تغادر عينيه مقبلة إلي...
قال:
"ماهو رأيك؟"
ولم أتكلم فردد السؤال بغلظة:
"ما هو رأيك؟ أجيبيني؟؟"
فأطلقت لساني بتلعثم:
"في ماذا؟"
فقال بعصبية:
"في هذا الأمر قطعا".
فلم أجبه لكنني حملقت فيه... فاقترب مني أكثر وسأل بعصبية وجفاف بالغين:
"لا تحملقي بي هكذا بل أخبريني ما هو رأيك الآن يا رغد؟؟ تكلمي".
فقلت مفزوعة من صوته:
"لا أعرف".
فقال:
"لا تعرفين؟؟ كيف لا تعرفين؟؟ أخبريني ماهو رأيك الصريح؟"
أجبت في خوف:
"كما ترى أنت".
قطب حاجبيه أقصاهما وقال:
"كما أرى أنا؟؟"
فكررت:
"كما تريد أنت... أنت ولي أمري وما تطلبه سأنفذه".
وليد فجأة ضرب مسند المقعد المجاور ورأيت سحابة من الغبار تطير مفزوعة منه...
ثم قال:
"قولي يا رغد.. ما هو رأيك أنت؟؟ وهل اتفقت معه على أن يأتي لتقديم عرضه في المزرعة؟"
فرددت نافية:
"لا.. كلا لم أتفق معه.. لقد أتاك من تلقاء نفسه.. لم أعرف إلا من نهلة قبل حضوري إلى هنا مباشرة".
ونظر إلي بتشكك فأكدت:
"لم أتفق معه على أي شيء صدقني".
فسأل:
"ولا على الزواج؟"
فصمت.. وكرر هو سؤاله بحدة:
"ولا على الزواج يا رغد؟؟ هل سبق وأن اتفقتما على ذلك؟؟ أجيبي..؟؟"
في الواقع.. كان هذا ما حصل قبل شهور.. قبل انتقالي للعيش في المنزل الكبير.. والتحاقي بالجامعة...
قلت معترفة:
"أجل"
وما كدت أنطق بالكلمة إلا ويدا وليد تطبقان فجأة على كتفي وتهزاني.. وإذا به يصرخ في وجهي:
"كيف تجرئين على فعل ذلك؟؟ من سمح لك باتخاذ قرار في موضوع كبير كهذا دون إذني أنا؟؟ كيف تتفقين معه على الزواج دون علمي؟"
فقلت مدافعة ومفزوعة في آن واحد:
"أنت تعلم بذلك.. لقد عرضت عليك خالتي الموضوع من قبل.. تعرف كل شيء".
فقال وهو يهزني:
"وأنتتعرفين أنني رفضت الموضوع مسبقا.. وحذرتك من إعادة طرحه أو التفكير به مجددا.. ألن أحذرك يا رغد؟؟ ألم أحذرك؟؟"
أجبت:
"بلى.. لكن..."
فهتف:
"لكن ماذا؟؟ أكملي".
ابتلعت ريقي وأرغمني الخوف من صوته على النطق فقلت:
"لكنك.. أنت لم ترفض الموضوع بل رفضت توقيته.. وحسام... حسام هو الذي أعاد فتحه الآن.. هو من رغب في تعجيله".
صرخ وليد:
"وأنت متفقة معه أليس كذلك؟؟"
قلت مدافعة:
"ليس كذلك.. قلت لك إنني لم أعلم عن زيارته لك إلا من نهلة قبل حضوري".
فضغط وليد على كتفي وقال:
"لكنك موافقة ألست كذلك؟؟"
وشعرت بالألم من قوة قبضته.. والفزع من نظراته المهددة...
قلت:
"سأفعل ما تطلبه مني أنت".
فزاد ضغطه على كتفي وهتف:
"موافقة على ذلك؟ أجيبيني؟؟ أترغبين بالزواج من ابن خالتك المخبول هذا؟؟ أجيبيني؟؟"
أطلقت صيحة ألم وقلت والدموع تقفز من عيني فجأة:
"آه.. أنت تؤلمني.."
وليد دفع بكتفي نحو المسند فجأة وابتعد سائرا نحو الباب..
أنا أخفيت وجهي خلف يدي المصابة وأخذت أذرف شحنة الدموع المخزنة في عيني.. وتأوهت من قسوة وليد.. قسوة لم أعهدها ولم أكن أنتظرها منه.. بعد كل ذلك العطف والحنان اللذين غمرني بهما طوال سنين... وبعد كل الفراق والجفاء والمقاطعة التي فرضها علي منذ أسابيع...
عندما أفرغت كل دموعي أزحت يدي عن عيني... وشاهدته يدور حول نفسه تارة ويسير يمينا وشمالا تارة أخرى... وهالة من اللهيب الأحمر تحيط به...
وحين رآني أنظر إليه صرخ فجأة:
"ألم أحذرك من مغبة فتح هذا الموضوع يا رغد؟؟ ألم أفعل؟؟"
ولم يمنحني فرصة للرد بل تابع مزلزلا:
"لكنكم تستخفون بي.. وترونني مجرما حقيرا خريج سجون... لست أهلا لتولي الوصاية على فتاة يتيمة.. ولا أؤتمن عليها..."
أردت أن أنطق (كلا) لكن وليد لم يعطني المجال وواصل:
"سأريكم.. ما الذي يستطيع المجرمون فعله.. سترون أن كلمتي أنا.. هي النافذة.. وأنه ما من قوة في الأرض سترغمني على الموافقة على هذا الزواج مهما كانت.."
واقترب مني مجددا... ورمقني بنظرات التهديد الشديدة.. وقال:
"ستحققين أمنيتك بالزواج منه فقط بعدما أموت يا رغد.. هل تفهمين؟؟"
وعندما لم ير مني أي ردة فعل تصور أنني لم أفهمه أو لم أعر كلامه اهتماما...
فأطبق على كتفي كالصقر المنقض على فريسته... بمنتهى الخشونة وراح يصرخ:
"أكلمك يا رغد... أصغي إلي جيدا.. واحفظي كلامي بالحرف الواحد... أنا المسئول عنك هنا.. وأنا من يقرر كل شيء يتعلق بك... صغيرا كان أم كبيرا... شئت أم أبيت... تركك أبي تحت عهدتي أنا.. وليس تحت عهدة خالتك وعائلتها.. وإن أبقيتك هناك كل هذا الوقت فهذا لأنني أنا أريد إبقائك.. وليس لتتصرفي كما يحلو لك.. أنت وابن خالتك المراهق الأبله... ومتى ما شئت أنا...سآتي وآخذك.. وخالتك.. وزوجها.. وأبناؤها.. كلهم لا يملكون الحق في تسير أمورك.. وحسام بالذات.. وبالذات حسام.. واسمعيني جيدا.. هذا الفتى بالذات.. سيكون آخر آخر آخر شخص على وجه الأرض.. سأسمح له بالاقتراب منك.. ولن يكون ذلك إلا بعد موتي.. أفهمت ذلك يا رغد؟؟ أفهمت ذلك؟؟"
كل هذا الصواريخ في وجهي.. والضغط العنيف على كتفي.. والأعاصير النارية المنطلقة من عينيك وتريد مني ألا أفهم؟
صحت بخوف وأنا أحاول استعطافه والنجاة من بطش يديه:
"نعم... فهمت.."
فضغط على كتفي بخشونة أشد وقال:
"فهمت جيدا؟؟ أنا لن أعيد كلامي في المرة المقبلة إن تكرر الأمر.. ولن أكتفي بلكم وجهه.. بل سأهشم عظامه كلها.. وأطحن رأسه... أوعيت هذا؟؟"
قلت:
"فهممت.. فهمت.. أرجوك... يكفي".
وواصل عصر كتفي بقبضتيه وهو يجبرني على النظر في عينيه ويخترقني بنظرته الثاقبة النهددة ويقول:
"لا تضطريني لتصرف لا تحمد عقباه يا رغد... أحذرك... أحذرك... ما أنا فيه يكفيني... التزمي بكلامي وإلا.."
أطلقت إجابتي مع زفرة ألم:
"حاضر... فهمت... سأفعل ما تأمرني به... هذا موجع... أرجوك أتركني..."
وانخرطت في البكاء من الألم... فأطلق سراح كتفي وابتعد...
جعلت أمسد كتفي الأيمن بيدي اليسرى لأخفف الألم... ولم أرفع رأسي مجددا... حل سكون مخيف بضع دقائق.. ثم سمعت صوت باب الشقة ينفتح فرفعت رأسي ونظرت إلى وليد فشاهدته يغادر...
وقفت بسرعة وسألت:
"إلى أين تذهب؟؟"
لكنه أغلق الباب ولم يجبني... أسرعت أسير بعكازي إلى الباب وأردت فتحه فإذا بي أسمع صوت قفله يدار..
ضربت الباب وهتفت بفزع:
"وليد إلى أين تذهب؟ افتح الباب".
فسمعته يقول من خلف الباب:
"سأرسل إليك سامر".
فقلت:
"لا تتركني وحدي.. أرجوك افتح".
ولكنه لم يفتح ولم أعد أسمع صوته...
بقيت واقفة عند الباب في انتظار عودة وليد أو سامر.. ومرت بضع دقائق ولم يظهر أي منهما..
انتابني الذعر.. وعدت إلى المقعد واستخرجت هاتفي من حقيبتي واتصلت بوليد فلم يجبني.. واتصلت بسامر فوجدت الخط مشغولا..
انتظرت دقيقة ثم أعدت الاتصال بسامر فرد علي وأخبرني بأنه في صالون الحلاقة أسفل المبنى وسيصعد بعد عشر دقائق...
"لكنني وحدي في الشقة... ذهب وليد وتركني أرجوك تعال الآن".
قال سامر:
"لم يذهب. أخبرته أن يبقى وينتظرني. سيأتيك الآن".
وأنهيت المكالمة ونظرت نحو الباب في انتظار عودة وليد... ولكنه لم يعد. أخذ القلق والخوف يتفاقمان في صدري... وإن هي إلا دقائق حتى عاودت الاتصال بسامر وأخبرته بأن وليد لم يعد ورجوته أن يوافيني في الحال.
فقال إنه قادم... وأقبلت نحو الباب في انتظاره... وعندما اقتربت نمه خيل إلي أنني سمعت صوتا من خلفه ففزعت... أصغيت بسكون... فتكرر الصوت وأجفل قلبي...
"سامر؟؟"
ناديت بحنجرة مخنوقة... ولم أسمع ردا... لكنني أحسست بحركة ما... وكأن أحدهم يقف خلف الباب مباشرة أو يستند إليه... سألت:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

"وليد؟"
فسمعت صوته يرد:
"نعم هنا".
لقد كان وليد قلبي يقف خلف الباب... مستندا إليه...
عندما سمعت صوته حلت الطمأنينة في قلبي... فألقيت بثقل جسمي على الباب... وخيل إلي... أنني أحسست بالحرارة تتخلله منبعثة من جسم وليد...
يفصل بيني وبينه باب خشبي... وعشرات المشاكل ومئات الشحنات... والمشاعر المتضاربة والمواقف الملاطمة... والكلمات القاسية... والمعاملة الجافة... التي أثخن قلبي وجسدي بخدوشها قبل قليل...
تلمست كتفي... فألفيت الألم قد انقشع... وتلمست الباب فوجدته دافئا وحنونا... وألصقت أذني به... فتوهمت أنني أسمع نبضات قلب وليد... تناديني...
أفقت من أوهامي على صوت خشن زاجر... أصدره وليد...
"أقول لك انتظرني ها هنا فتذهب إلى الحلاق؟؟"
ثم أتى رد بصوت سامر:
"لم أتوقع أن تنهيا الحوار بهذه السرعة كما وأنني لم أشأ الوقوف هكذا كالبواب".
فقال وليد متضايقا:
"قلت لك إنني لن أطيل الكلام وكما ترى فالوقت ليل ولا يزال أمامك مشوار إعادتها... تعرف أن التجول محظور آخر الليل هناك.."
ثم سمعت صوت المفتاح يدخل في ثقبه فابتعدت بسرعة...
كان سامر هو من فتح الباب فدخل ولم أر أحدا من خلفه... استدار للوراء ثم التفت إلي وأغلق الباب من بعده وسألني:
"هل أنت بخير؟؟"
أجبته:
"نعم".
فاقترب وهو يحملق في عيني ويرى أثر الدموع ثم سأل:
"ماذا قال لك؟؟"
فطأطأت برأسي ولم أجبه. فألح علي بالسؤال غير أنني اعتذرت عن الإجابة....
قال:
"إذن الموضوع سري بينكما؟"
ألقيت نظرت سريعة عليه ثم نظرت إلى الأرض لأبعد عيني عن عينيه... خشية أن يكتشف شيئا...
سأل برجاء:
"ألن تخبريني؟"
فلم أرد...
كيف أخبرك وبم؟؟! سيضرب هذا على وترك الحساس المؤلم... أأقول إن حسام عرض على وليد الزواج مني...؟؟
احترم سامر موقفي وقال متراجعا:
"كما تشائين. إنما أردت المؤلزرة. فإذا ما أساء إليك أخي بأي شكل فأخبريني حتى أوقفه عند حده".
فشددت على قبضتي ولم أتفوه بشيء...
بعد ذلك... أعادني سامر إلى منزل خالتي... ولأن المسافة بين المدينتين التجارية والصناعية طويلة نسبيا, فقد وصلنا في ساعة متأخرة من الليل...
أما وليد فكان قد اختفى فور ظهور سامر عند باب الشقة... ولا أعرف إن كان قد عاد إلى مزرعة الشقراء أم أنه بات في شقة أخيه تلك الليلة...
وجدت خالتي ونهلة في انتظاري وعيونهما ملأى بالتساؤلات... أخبرتهما بأنه لا شيء يستحق القلق وذهبت إلى غرفتي فتبعتنب نهلة... والتي سهرت في انتظار عودتي على نار هادئة لتعرف ما حصل...
"لا شيء".
تعجبت من قولي وسألت:
"لا شيء؟؟ كل هذا الوقت وتقولين لا شيء؟؟"
أجبت:
"تعرفين... الوقت ضاع في قطع المسافة من هنا إلى شقة سامر... ذهابا وإيابا".
سألتني بصبر نافذ:
"المهم ماذا حدث وفيم تكلمتما؟ وهل تصالح معك..؟؟"
أجبت بإعياء:
"أسكتي يا نهلة أنا متعبة ولا طاقة لي بالحديث".
وألقيت بثقل جسمي على السرير... ومددت أطرافي... لكن نهلة لم تعتقني:
"أرجوك يا رغد أخبريني بما حصل الفضول يخنقني؟؟"
قلت أخيرا وأنا أنظر إلى السقف وأتنفس الصعداء باسترخاء بعد كل ذلك التوتر...:
"تشاجر معي.. فجر صواريخ فتاكة في وجهي.. وهددني بأن.."
قالت نهلة بلهفة:
"بأن ماذا...؟ أكملي!؟"
فوجهت بصري نحوها وقلت:
"بأن يهشم عظام حسام إن عاود طرح موضوع الزواج ثانية..."
حملقت بي نهلة بدهشة... ثم قالت مستنتجة:
"هكذا إذن.."
ثم أضافت:
"تهديد صريح آخر..."
حينها قلت بجدية وصراحة:
"إنه ينوي شرا.. أخبري حسام بأن يبتعد عني وأن يلغي الفكرة نهائيا من رأسه لينجو بنفسه..."
غضبت نهلة من كلامي الصريح الجارح.. وقالت وهي تستدير مغادرة:
"أخبريه أنت بذلك.. أنا لن أجرح أخي بهذه القسوة.. أنت عديمة الإحساس".

*************************

رفض كل من أخي ورغد إطلاعي على موضوع الحوار الذي دار بينهما... لكني لم أسكت على الدموع التي رأيت آثارها في وجه رغد ليلتها...
"حسنا... أنا لن أطلب منك إخباري بتفاصيل الموضوع وسأنسى أنني من جلبها وأعادها في قلب الليل وأن الحديث دار في شقتي أنا... لكنني لن أتغلضى عن جرحك لها وجعلها تبكي يا وليد".
نفثت كلامي بانفعال أمام أخي, الجالس بصمت يشرب الماء البارد... ويبتلع قطع الجليد الصغيرة السابحة في الكأس.
تجاهل أخي كلامي فغضبت وقلت:
"أكلمك يا وليد ألا تسمع؟"
نظر أخي إلي من خلال زجاج الكأس الشفاف الذي يحمله في يده وأجاب:
"اسمع".
فقلت:
"إذن أخبرني.. لماذا جعلتها تبكي؟ لماذا تعاملها بخشونة؟"
أجاب أخي:
"ليس من شأنك يا سامر وأرجوك... أنا متعب كفاية... دعني أسترخي".
فقلت مستنكرا:
"ليس شأني؟؟ كيف تقول هذا؟ إنها ليست ابنة عمك وحدك..."
وكأن الجملة أثارت أخي فقال بحدة:
"الأمر لا يعنيك يا سامر فرجاء لا تتدخل".
فقلت غاضبا:
"بل يعنيني... أنا لا أتحمل رؤية رغد تبكي أو تتألم... ولا أسمح لك بأن تسبب لها هذا".
وقف أخي فجأة... وألقى بالكأس بعنف نحو الأرض فتكسر...
ثم صرخ غاضبا:
"أما زلت تفكر بها؟؟...سامر ... أيها الأحمق... إنها لا تكترث بك".
جفلت ولم أستطع التعقيب.
اقترب أخي مني حتى صار أمام وجهي مباشرة وإذا به يسألني:
"ألا زلت تحبها؟؟"
ففارت الدماء في وجهي... لم أكن أتوقع منه هذا السؤال وهكذا مباشرة... أخي أمسك بذراعي بقوة وقال:
"لقد رأيت ما تخفيه في خزانتك... يا لك من بائس... تخلص منها تماما... إنها لا تفكر بك.. ولن تعود إليك... لا تتعب نفسك... انسها نهائيا".
وطعن كلام أخي على جرح قلبي مباشرة... فأبعدت يده عني فعاد وأمسك بي وأعاقني عن الحركة وقال:
"أخرجها من رأسك نهائيا يا سامر... ولا تدافع عنها فهي خائنة وتستحق العقاب".
عند هذا لم أتمالك نفسي ودفعت بأخي بقوة حتى ارتطم بالجدلر.
وأوليته ظهري قاصدا الخروج من المكان غير أنه أمسك بي فجأة وجذبني في اتجاهه ولوى ذراعي...
وهو يقول:
"أجب على سؤالي أولا".
حاولت الفكاك منه ولكنه كان يطبق علي ويعيق حركتي كلما أردت التملص.
هتفت:
"اتركني وليد".
رفست بطنه بركبتي حتى أبعده عني. وبصراحة رفستي لم تكن قوية... لكن أخي أطلق صرخة ألم واندفع مبتعدا عني... وأمسك ببطنه وراح يتلوى. ثم إذا به يجثو على الأرض بالضبط فوق شظايا الكأس المكسور دون أن ينتبه لها... ويحني رأسه إلى الأرض ويتقيأ الماء الذي شربه قبل قليل... ممزوجا بالدم...
هلعت لمنظر أخي... وأقبلت إليه قلقا ومددت يدي نحوه, غير أنه أبعدها بفظاظة وأخذ يتلوى... وأخيرا نهض وسار نحو الباب.
"إلى أين؟؟"
فالوقت كان قد تجاوز الواحدة ليلا... ويفترض به المبيت عندي... ووضعه لا يسمح بالمغادرة...
تبعته وحاولت استيقافه إلا أنه صدني وغادر الشقة...
وقبل غروب الشمس التالية اتصل بي وأخبرني بأنه في طريقه إلى المطار...
مسافرا إلى الجنوب.
سافر أخي إلى المدينة الساحلية... وغاب عنا بضعة أسابيع...
جاء سفره مفاجئا ودون سابق تخطيط وتهيئة... وتوقعت أن أواجه موقفا صعبا مع رغد لدى إبلاغها عن هذا... فكتمت النبأ عمدا في البداية...
وفي الآونة الأخيرة لاحظت أن رغد لحد ما قد هدأت... أعني أنها لم تعد تثور وتغضب بسرعة... بل بدت مستسلمة لما نقوله لها بدون جدال... صحيح أن حالتها هذه لم ترضني لكنها على الأقل أفضل من التهيج الشديد الذي سبقها, وكذلك أبدت تجاوبا جيدا مع برنامج العلاج في المستشفى وحضرت المواعيد التالية بلا اعتراض...
والأهم...أنها توقفت عن الاتصال بهاتف وليد وعن السؤال عنه... اعتقدت أن مادرا بينهما تلك الليلة قد أراحها بشكل ما... وأن اعتقادها أن وليد في الجوار هدأ نفسيتها...
وخشيت إن أنا كشفت لها حقيقة سفره الآن أن تتقلب بها الأحوال, فواصلت كتم النبأ إلى أن حل هذا اليوم... والذي قرر فيه الطبيب أخيرا نزع جبيرة يدها...
بعد أن نزعت الجبيرة... وحركت رغد يدها... رأيت ابتسامة تشع على وجهها ولأول مرة مذ قدمت إلى المدينة الصناعية.. وبمجرد أن غادرنا عيادة الطبيب قالت لي:
"سأتصل بوليد وأخبره بأنني أستطيع تحريك يدي كالسابق, لا بد وأنه سيفرح للخبر!"
واستخرجت هاتفها واتصلت به ولم يرد, فحمدت الله في داخلي... لكنها سرعان ما فكرت بالاتصال بالمزرعة والسؤال عنه... حينها لم أجد مناصا من إطلاعها على الحقيقة...
ساعتها تجهم وجه رغد واختفت تماما آثار الابتسامة التي عبرت على وجهها قبل قليل... أحسست بالندم على تسببي بقتل بهجتها القصيرة... ولكي أشجعها ادعيت أن وليد قد أعرب لي عن عزمه اصطحابنا معه في المرة المقبلة... ولم يكن هناك جدوى من ادعائي.
ومضت الأيام والأسابيع وهي على حالها من الكآبة وفقدان الاهتمام بأي شيء.. حتى أنها نحلت أكثر مما هي نحيلة وانطوت على نفسها أكثر مما هي منطوية وما عدت أطيق رؤيتها بهذه الحال...
الشيء الوحيد على الأقل.. الذي صرفت إليه بعض الاهتمام... كان الرسم, ولكي أشجعها على الانشغال به وطرح الأحزان جانبا جلبت لها عدة الرسم كاملة, ووعدتها كذلك بشراء حاسوب محمول مع ملحقاته وكتبه... عما قريب...
أما وليد فكما فاجأني بسفره فاجأني بعودته ذلك اليوم...
صدمت للوهلة الأولى عندما دخلت شقتي ورأيته جالسا يشاهد التلفاز... وقد كان وجهه شاحبا هزيلا ملتحيا, وقد خسر جسمه عدة أرطال.
ولا لم يبد أنه قد حلق شعره أو ذقنه منذ لقائي الأخير به قبل أربع أسابيع...
وقف ليحييني ويصافحني, فحييته وسألته:
"ماذا حل بجسدك؟؟!"
فابتسم ورد:
"القرحة حرمتنا من الطعام..."
فسألت:
"هل تراجع طبيبا؟"
فأجاب:
"لا وقت لذلك, العمل مضغوطا جدا وبالكاد نتنفس".
وتبادلنا حديثا قصيرا عرفت فيه أنه عائد من أجل شؤون عمل تتطلب توقيع زوجته شخصيا على بعض الوثائق الهامة...
"ولكن.. ألست موكلا للتصرف بكل شيء... توكيلا شاملا ورسميا".
فأجاب:
"بلى, لكن هناك بعض الاستثناءات الضرورية".
أطرقت برأسي برهة, وراودني سؤال طارىء لم يسبق لي أن طرحته على أخي:
"متى ستتزوجان؟"
ألقى علي أخي نظرة لا مبالاة, ثم أدار وجهه بعيدا عني... واستخرج من أحد جيوبه قرصا دوائيا ووضعه في فمه. ثم جذب نفسا عميقا ثم قال:
"إنني أريد على الأقل.. أن تسير أمور المصنع كما يجب. أروى لا تفكر في حجم الخسائر التي ستلم بثروتها إن هي بقيت عالقة في الشمال وأملاكها مزروعة في الجنوب.
لولا السيد أسامة المنذر بعد الله لفاتها الكثير.. ليس جميع موظفي المصنع والشركة بأمانة المنذر... يجب أن يبقي صاحب الأملاك عينه مفتوحة على ثرواته... يجب أن تعود إلى الجنوب".
فهمت حرص أخي على أموال زوجته, وتفانيه في العمل لأجلها, وقلت:
"البركة فيك يا أخي".
فنظر إلي وأوشك أن يقول شيئا لكنه تراجع والتزم بالصمت.
ثم عاد وقال:
"أنا لا أريد العيش وحيدا هناك... أريد عائلتي من حولي... المنزل كبير وكئيب..."
فانتهزت الفرصة وسألت:
"ماذا عن عودتنا أنا ورغد؟"
وكأن السؤال أوجعه أو صب خل الليمون الحامض على معدته فإذا بي أرى وجهه يتألم ويده ترتفع إلى موضع معدته وفمه يطلق آهة مريرة...
قلت قلقا:
"أأنت بخير؟"
وما كان من وليد إلا أن وقف واستدار باتجاه الباب... قال أخيرا وهو ينصرف:
"ليس بعد... دعهم ينزعون جبيرة رجلها أولا... أراك لاحقا".
عندما وصل إلى الباب توقف واستدار إلي وقال:
"لا تخبرها عن حضوري".

**********************

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ذات نهار... وفيما أنا حبيسة في غرفتي لا أفعل شيئا غير محاولة تذكر ملامح وجوه أحبابي البعيدين... ورسمها على الورق... أمي... أبي... دانة... ووليد... وليد قلبي الحبيب الغائب... طرق الباب...
"رغد هل أنت مستيقضة؟"
وكان صوت حسام. أجبته بنعم, فأخبرني بأن لديه ما يعطيني إياه...
طبعا كنا أنا وهو نتحاشى الجلوس أو التحدث معا قدر الإمكان... بعد الذي حصل...
أغلقت كراستي وقمت وارتديت حجابي وقتحت الباب فرأيته يحمل صندوقا ورقيا كبيرا وثقيلا على ما بدا...
سأل:
"أين أضعه؟؟"
قلت مستغربة:
"ما هذا؟"
فأجاب مستغربا:
"أليست أغراضك داخل الصندوق؟"
سألت متعجبة:
"أغراضي أنا؟"
فقال:
"بعث به ابن عمك..."
وتذكرت الحاسوب المحمول الذي وعد سامر بشرائه لي بعد نزع جبيرة يدي...
واستنتجت أن يكون هذا هو...
قال حسام:
"أين أضعه؟ فهو ثقيل ولن تستطيعي تحريكه".
قلت وأنا أشير إلى الطاولة الصغيرة عند الزواية:
"هناك من فضلك".
وسرت خلفه وأنا أقول:
"لا بد أنه الحاسوب المحمول..."
وضع حسام الصندوق على مكتبه وهو يسأل:
"حاسوب؟ عظيم!من أي شركة؟"
وأخذ يطالع جوانب الصندوق بحثا عن أي معلوملت ولم نجد شيئا قلت:
"افتح لنرى".
وبادر حسام بفتح الصندوق, ودهشنا حين وجدنا محتواه مجموعة من الكتب والمجلات الكراسية... وأدوات الرسم...!
استخرجت الكتب وإذا بها نسخا عن بعض كتبي الدراسية!!
أخذت أقلبها متعجبة وقلت:
"هذه... كتبي الدراسية!!"
وعدت أتأمل المجموعة وأستخرجها واحدا بعد الآخر... وأسترجع ذكريات الدراسة... وأنا أقول:
"أنا لم أطلب هذا من سامر! كيف عرف بأسمائها؟؟"
وسمعت حسام يجيب:
"وليد من بعث بها".
التفت إليه غير مستوعبة:
وليد!؟... وليد؟؟
اسم عادي.. أسمعه عشرات المرات في اليوم.. بيني وبين نفسي.. أو بين وجهي وصورته في المرآة... أو بين قلمي وكراستي ورسماتي... أو حتى من لسان أي شخص من حولي... وليد... هو الاسم الذي يلفظه قلبي مع كل نبضة ويزفره صدري مع كل نفس.. اسم معتادة حواسي على استقباله كل حين... لكن العجب كل العجب... أن يقشعر جسدي فجأة.. حالما لفظ هذه المرة..
فجأة... إذا بي أحس بطوفان هائل من الدماء يصعد إلى وجهي ويجتاح قسماته... ويوشك على تدمير ملامحه وطمس معالمه...
تقول وليد؟؟!! وليد؟؟؟
سألت... وأنا بين تصديق وتكذيب أذني... فهي لكثرة ما تاقت للسماع عنه أو منه, صارت تتوهمه صحوة أو غفوة:
"وليد!!"
حسام قال... وهو يتأمل التحولات التي طرأت على تعبيراتي:
"نعم.."
قلت متلعثمة... وأنا أشير إلى الصندوق:
"تــــ... تعني... أن... إن هذا من عند... وليد؟؟"
رد:
"أجل..."
وأعدت التحديق في محتويات الصندوق... واستخراجها وتلمسها... وكأنني أبحث عن بقايا بصمات وليد عليها...
آه يا وليد... تبعث إلي بكتبي الدراسية وأدوات رسمي... لا زلت تهتم بي... نعم أنت كذلك... أنت كذلك...
ولو لم يكن حسام إلى جانبي ساعتها لأكببت على الصندوق وما حوى مصافحة ومعانقة...
التفت إلى حسام وسألته:
"ولكن... كيف بعثها؟؟ بالبريد؟"
فنظر حسام إلي نظرة هادفة ثم قال:
"أحضرها بنفسه".
عفوا؟؟
ماذا تقول؟؟!
حملقت في حسام مطالبة بأن يعيد الجواب... فأنا اليوم صماء ولا أسمع...
"أحضرها... بماذا؟؟ بالــــــ... بالبريد؟؟"
ونظرت إليه منتظرة أن يقول نعم, لأنني لن أصدق غير ذلك, لكنه قال:
"بنفسه".
ملأت الدهشة عيني ورددت:
"بنفسه؟؟"
فأومأ نعم... فسألت بسرعة:
"ماذا تعني؟؟ وليد... وليد جاء... إلى هنا؟؟"
فأومأ بنعم... شهقت ورفعت يدي إلى صدري تلقائيا... ربما لأهدىء من الاضطراب المفاجىء الذي اعتراه...
"لكن... آه... كيف؟؟ وليد مسافر... إنه... إنه..."
فقال حسام:
"إنه من جلبها وقد استلمتها من يده مباشرة".
هتفت وأنا مذهولة:
"متى؟؟!!"
أجاب:
"الآن".
قلت وعيناي ينفتحان أوسعهما:
"الآن!!"
قال وهو يرى انفعالي:
"نعم. اتصل بوالدي قبل قليل وقال إنه سيمر لإيصال شيء لك".
انتفض جسمي.. وقلت مرتبكة:
"هل.. تعني.. أنه.. كان هنا؟؟ كان هنا؟؟"
حسام نظر إلي نظرة حادة ثم أجاب:
"تركته واقفا مع أبي في الفناء.. وأتيت أسلمك الصندوق".
ارتج دماغي إثر ذلك.. ترنحت في وقفتي كما لو كنت أقف على كرة متدحرجة... 
وليد هنا؟؟ هنا؟؟
حسام رأى التعبيرات القوية على وجهي.. ورآني وأنا أندفع فجأة مهرولة نحو الباب... وأسير بسرعة... بسرعة... بكل ما أوتيت على ضعفي من قوة... بسرعة... قبل أن يرحل وليد...
سمعت حسام يلحق بي ويناديني.. لكنني تجاهلته وسرت عرجاء واطئة على رجلي المصابة ورافعة ثقلها مرة... ومستندة إلى عكازي مرة أخرى.. متجاهلة الألم الذي اشتعل في رجلي كصعقة الكهرباء... فقط لأدرك وليد قبل أن يرحل...
وأخيرا وصلت إلى الباب الرئيسي للمنزل.. وما إن فتحته حتى رأيت عمي أبا حسام مقبلا نحوه...
قلت بلهفة:
"أين وليد؟؟"
استدار للوراء ينظر إلى من كان يقف بجواره قبل قليل... نظرت إلى بوابة السور الخارجي فرأيت وليد يفتح البوابة الخارجية على وشك الخروج...
هتفت بأعلى صوتي:
"وليد..."
خشيت أن يكون صوتي قد خرج هزيلا بالكاد لامس الهواء قرب فمي.. لكنه وصل إليه.. رأيته يتوقف ويستدير...
خرجت عبر الباب وهبطت العتبات بسرعة متجاهلة ألم رجلي... وهرولت وأنا أعرج حافية.. أدوس على الرمل والحصى... وبقايا أوراق وأغصان الأشجار العالقة في الممر... قاطعة المسافة الطويلة بين البوابتين... حتى صرت قريبة منه... للحد الذي... لو تخطيته... لانصهرت من وهج حرارته...
كان الوقت ظهرا.. والشمس حارة.. وقوية السطوع.. تعشي العين عن الرؤية.. وحاربتها حتى أرسل نظراتي إلى وليد...
نعم... إنه وليد... بدمه وجسمه... بطوله وعرضه... بكيانه وهيئته... والهالة من اللهب الأحمر المتوهج... التي تحيط به...
كان يضع نظارة شمسية تخفي عن شوقي أي نظرة انتظرت أن أصافحها في عينيه.. بعد فراق طويل قاس...
وكان شعره طويلا بعض الشيء ومبعثر... لاعبه النسيم الصيفي الحار لحظة هبوبه...
وليد بقي واقفا في مكانه.. لم يتحرك.. ولم يظهر أي حركة تشير إلى أنه يكترث لظهوري...
وقفت أسترد أنفاسي التي نهبت مذ علمت بوجوده.. وأحاول خرق نظارت السوداء ورؤية ما تخفيه عدستاها خلفهما...
لم أر شيئا..
اقتربت منه أكثر.. صرت أمامه.. تفصلني عنه بضعة أمتار...
وقفت صامتة لا أعرف ماذا أقول.. من أين أبدأ وأين أنتهي؟؟دعوني... فقط أتأمل وليد... وأملأ قلبي من الإحساس الجميل الذي ينتابني بقربه...
ماذا حل به؟ لماذا لا أستطيع التحدث؟؟ هيا يا لساني انطلق.. أما اكتفيت حرمانا؟؟ أرجوك... قل شيئا...!
"وليد.."
نطقت باسمه وعيناي توشكان على التهامه.. وأذناي على أهبة الاستعداد لخطف أي كلمة تصدر من لسانه قبل مغادرة فمه...
"وليد... أأأ.. لم أعلم أنك هنا".
لم يرد..
قلت:
"كنت.. أعتقد أنك... مسافر".
لم يرد..
قلت:
"متى عدت؟"
أجاب أخيرا:
"قبل أيام".
قبل أيام؟؟ أنت هنا منذ أيام... وأنا لا أعرف؟؟
قلت:
"لم...يخبرني سامر عن عودتك...!!"
ثم أضفت:
"حمد لله على سلامتك".
رد مقتضبا:
"سلمك الله".
انتظرت منه أن يخبرني عن أي مبرر لعدم إحاطتي علما بعودته... أو بمجيئه إلى منزل خالتي الآن... ولما لم أر منه المبادرة لشيء سألت:
"و... كيف هي أحوالك؟"
فنطق مجيبا ببرود:
"بخير".
ولم يسألني عن حالي أنا...
سمعت صوت باب المنزل فالتفت إليه ورأيت حسام وأباه يقفان هناك... يراقبانني عن بعد..
وعندما عدت بنظري إلى وليد رأيته وقد مد يده إلى قبضة البوابة يوشك على فتحها.
قلت:
"هل أنت مستعجل؟ هل ستذهب الآن؟؟"
قال:
"مررت لجلب الكتب قبل سفري".
توقف قلبي عن النبض وانحشرت أنفاسي في صدري...
قلت مذهولة:
"ستسافر؟؟"
قال:
"نعم".
قلت:
"متى؟"
أجاب:
"غدا".
صعقني الخبر... ستسافر يا وليد؟؟ هكذا.. دون أي اعتبار لي؟؟ دون أن تخبرني لا عن حضورك ولا عن سفرك.. دون أن تفكر بالمرور علي ولو لإلقاء تحية عابرة؟؟
نفضت يدي من الرمال التي علقت بهما, ثم مددتها إلى السور المحيط بالأشجار والمجاور لي واستندت عليه محاولة الوقوف لكن قواي المنهارة بسبب وليد لم تسعفني..
اقترب وليد مني أكثر.. ورأيته ينحني ويمد يد العون لي..
نظرت إليه بتدقيق.. لم تمكنني النظارة من رؤيتة ما كنت أبحث عنه...
مددت إليه يدي اليمنى... والتي كانت مجبرة فيما مضى... وطليقة الآن...
وأحسست به يتردد قبل أن يقرب يده يريد الأمساك بها ليساعدني على النهوض.. غير أنني تجاوزت يده ومددت يدي أكثر نحو وجهه.. وانتزعت نظارته...
الآن.. يمكنني أن أسبح في بحر عينيه.. الآن.. أستطيع أن أغوص في أعماقه وأبحث عن نبضاته.. عن الحنان الذي يغلفني به.. عن الرعاية التي يحيطني بها.. عن العطف الذي يغمرني به..
لكن.. للذهول.. لم أقرأ شيئا من هذا في عينيه..
كانتا باردتين برود الرياح المثلجة في القطب الجنوبي.. جامدتين جمود الجبال الجليدية... خاليتين من أي دفء.. أي شوق.. أي اهتمام.. وأي معنى..
ارتجف فكي الأسفل من برودة وليد... التي أوشكت أن تصير صيف ذلك النهار شتاء قاسيا... اهتز قلبي... وارتعدت يدي فأوقعت النظارة أرضا..
كان حسام قد وصل يتبعه أبوه.. يسألاني إن كنت بخير..
وليد سحب يده التي كانت ممدودة إلي.. ومدها إلى النظارة يريد التقاطها...
فحركت يدي وأمسكت بيده أريد أن أشعر بأي ذرة دافئة فيه..
وليد أراد أن يسحب يده فأحسست به يستل خنجرا كان قد طعنه في صدري..
لم أقو على ذلك.. فاضت الدموع في عيني وهتفت وأنا أجذب يده وأنهض معتمدة عليها وأقول منهارة أمامه:
"لا تفعل هذا بي يا وليد... أنا لا أتحمل.."
وزفرت زفرات باكية بألم وأنا متشبثة بذراعه وهو واقف كشجرة جامدة... لم يحرك ساكنا...
سلطت النظر على عينيه... والآن.. أرى فيهما الكثير.. الكثير..
إنهما عينا وليد قلبي اللتان ما فتئتا تحيطاني بالرعاية منذ طفولتي...
ورأيت الحمرة تعلوه وزخات من العرق تسيل على صدغيه.. أهذا بسبب الشمس الحارقة؟؟ أم بسبب النار المضرمة في صدري أنا..؟؟
قلت وأنا متعلقة بذراعه:
"خذني معك..."
علت الدهشة وجه وليد فقلت:
"أريد العودة معك.. إلى بيتنا".
وليد نظر إلي من خلفي ثم عاد إلي وأراد تخليص ذراعه من يدي..
فما كان مني إلا أن شددت الضغط عليها أكثر وقلت:
"خذني معك أرجوك".
وليد قال:
"إلى أين؟"
قلت مندفعة:
"لا يهم. سأذهب معك إلى أي مكان".
وليد أزاح يدي عن ذراعه.. ورأيت عينيه تلقيان نظرة عليها وشعرت بيده تشد بلطف عليها... ثم تركها ورجع خطوة للوراء.. وقال:
"يجب أن أذهب الآن.. زوجتي تنتظرني".
واستدار موليا ظهره إلي وببساطة اختفى عن ناظري.. مثل السراب...
زوجتي تنتظرني... زوجتي تنتظرني... زوجتي تنتظرني...
لفت الجملة برأسي حتى أصبت بالدوار وترنحت وجثوت فجأة على الأرض...
رأيت حسام يظهر أمامي منجنيا على الأرض وهو يقول:
"هل أنت بخير؟؟"
أغمضت عيني فأنا لم أقو على تحمل سطوع الشمس المعشية... وحالما فتحتهما لم أجد غير حسام قريبا مني...
بحثت يمنة ويسرة...
هل كنت أحلم؟؟
هل كان وليد هنا؟؟
لا لم يكن..
كان وهما.. خيالا.. تهيؤا رسمه قلبي الشغوف به وعيني الملتهفة للقائه..
نظرت إلى البوابة... إلى الحيز الذي توهمت أن وليد كان يشغله قبل قليل... تمنيت لو أن طيفه بقي عالقا هناك... أردت أن أنهض وأعانق جزيئات الهواء التي لامست جسده... لكنني عجزت عن الانهيار بجذعي على السرور...
سمعت صوت حسام يناديني... وأحسست بيديه تمسكان بي... نظرت إليه فإذا بي أراه يحملق بي وعطف... ويقول:
"لا بأس عليك... هلمي بنا إلى الداخل".
وساعدني على النهوض... وفيما أنا أنهض لمحت نظارة شمسية سوداء ملقاة على الأرض بالقرب مني...
التفت إلى حسام وسألت بضياع:
"هل كان وليد هنا؟؟"
ولم يقل حسام شيئا... فانحنيت والتقطت النظارة وتأملتها وهتفت:
"لقد كان وليد هنا... لقد تركني ورحل... رحل مع الشقراء... لماذا فعل هذا بي؟؟ لماذا تركني؟؟"
حسام جذب النظارة من يدي وألقى بها على العشب وقال:
"تخلصي من هذا يا رغد... إنه لا يستحق".
أطلقت صيحة من أعماق قلبي وهتفت:
"كلا... كلا... وليد لن يرحل بدوني... لن يرحل بدوني... لن يرحل بدوني..."

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقة السابعة والأربعون

تحت جنــاحك مهــما يكــــــــن
في طريق عودتنا من مكتب الشؤون المدنية القابع في المدينة الصناعية حيث استخرجنا بعض الوثائق اللازمة للعمل, مررنا على منزل خالة رغد وقال وليد إنه سيوصل إليها بعض الحاجيات. وبعدما إلى المزرعة لاحظت شرود وانشغال باله.
ولكي أكون دقيقة أكثر أقول إنني لاحظت ذلك منذ أن غلدر وليد منزل خالة رغد.
كان وليد قد عاد قبل يومين من المدينة الساحلة جالبا معه حقيبة عمله من الأوراق والوثائق المهمة التي يريد مني الاطلاع عليها وقبولها ورفضها.
حسابات... عقود... فواتير... مشاريع... وأشياء مزعجة اعتاد وليد على أن يقحمني فيها حينما كنا في المدينة الساحلية.
شؤون العمل هي كل ما دار نقاشنا حوله خلال الأيام القليلة التي قضاها هنا... ولم نتحدث عن أي شيء آخر... وكأننا لسنا خطيبين... فرقت بينهما عدة أسابيع والتقيا أخيرا...
وها هو الآن يستعد للمغادرة ويأخذ حقيبته من فوق المكتب ويخطو وسط الغرفة... باتجاه الباب.
كان يريد الذهاب إلى أخيه ليقضي الليلة معه وليصطحبه إلى المطار غدا.
كنت أراقبه بصمت وتأمل... ولاحظ هو تحديقي به فتوقف وسأل:
"أهناك شيء؟"
هناك أشياء كثيرة ولكن لا مجال لطرحها الآن.
أجبته بعد تردد:
"لا...لاشيء... فقط... لم لا تقضي الليلة هنا؟؟"
فنظر إلي نظرة ذات مغزى... فقلت:
"سأعد لك عشاء معتبرا...لا يبدو أنك تأكل شيئا منذ أسابيع".
وخشيت أن يستسخف الفكرة لكنه لم يشأ إحراجي فقال:
"لا بأس... لكن يجب أن يكون عشاء مبكرا... إذ سيتعين علي الخروج باكرا صباحا".
فابتسمت بسرور وانصرفت من فوري إلى المطبخ وعملت بنشاط...
وفيما أنا منشغلة مع طهوي أقبل خالي إلى المطبخ..
"هل تكلمتما؟"
مشيرا إلى موضوع زواجنا المعلق. فمنذ يوم طلبت منه أن ننفصل وحتى يومنا هذا وليد لم يفتح الموضوع ولم يخبرني عن قراراته ولا ما يجول بخاطره... ولم يجمع بيننا لقاء خاص أو حوار خاص... أو حتى سفرة طعام... وفاة والدتي رحمها الله شغلتنا عن التفكير بأنفسنا.
علاقتنا باردة كالثلج.. وهو وجد في العنل مهربا من التصادم معي... ولكن إلى متى؟؟
أجبت أخيرا على سؤال خالي:
"ليس بعد".
فحزن ونهد. كان قلقا علي. قلت له:
"إنه لم يقم هنا غير ثلاثة أيام... كان مشغولا مع الوثائق والأوراق... لم تسنح الفرصة".
فقال خالي:
"الشاب ينتظر منك أنت فتح الموضوع يا بنيتي فهو لن يجرؤ على هذا في ظل ظروفنا الحالية".
قلت بصراحة:
"لا أعرف من أين أبدأ ولا كيف... أنا مشوشة جدا يا خالي وفقد والدتي أربك حياتي".
وسكت برهة ثم واصلت:
"استطعت دعوته للبقاء هنا الليلة... وتناول العشاء معي... سأحاول أن ألمح للموضوع أثناء ذلك... وأرى إن... كان على استعداد للتطرق إليه الآن..."
شد خالي على يدي وقال:
"أصلح الله أمركما وبارك فيكما... تشجعي بنيتي..."
ثم غادر...
تركت الطعام ينضج على النار... وذهبت إلى حيث وليد... كان جالسا في غرفة المعيشة يطالع الصحيفة باهتمام... وقد ترك حقيبة سفره على المقعد بجانبه.. هممت بأن أقترب منه وأبعد الحقيبة وأجلس بجواره... ولكن خانتني شجاعتي... لما انتبه وليد لحضوري قال معلقا على خبر قرأ في الصحيفة:
"سيحظرون الرحلات الجوية من جديد... لا نعلم لكم من الزمن... سيزداد الأمر سوءا ومشقة".
وقطب حاجبيه استياء... وتابع القراءة...
أردت التفوه بأي تعليق غير أن هاتفه سبقني بالرنين فأجابه وليد, وسمعته يتحدث باهتمام إلى الطرف الآخر والذي أدركت من مضمون الكلام أنه شقيقه يسأله عن موعد حضوره ثم يطلب منه أمرا ملحا...
هتف وليد وهو يقف ملحا:
"رغد؟؟"
فأصغيت لحديثه باهتمام... وكانت آخر جملة قالها:
"حسنا أنا قادم".
وأنهى المكالمة. سألته بفضول:
"خيرا؟؟"
فنظر إلي نظرة سريعة ثم قال:
"يجب أن أغادر الآن... أنا أسف".
أصبت بخيبة كبيرة... وقلت معترضة:
"والعشاء؟؟"
فقال معتذرا:
"تناولاه بالصحة والعافية... لن أستطيع مشاركتكما".
غضبت وقلت:
"لقد أعددته من أجلك أنت يا وليد... ألا تقدر هذا؟؟"
أطرق وليد برأسه ثم قال نعتذرا:
"بلى يا أروى طبعا أقدر... لكن..."
فقاطعته منفعلة:
"لكن حبيبة القلب أولى بكل التقدير".
نظر إلي وليد والدماء أخذة في الصعود إلى وجنتيه. ولم يجرؤ على التفوه بكلمة. أما أنا فقد اختل ميزاني لحظتها وأطلقت لساني قائلة:
"لم سكت؟ قل شيئا... ألست ذاهبا إليها؟"
زفر وليد زفرة ضيق من صدره ثم قال:
"سأذهب إلى شقيقي... يطلب حضور حلا والأمر مقلق".
فقلت:
"لكنه أمر متعلق برغد... أليس كذلك؟؟"
ولم يجب فقلت:
"لن يمكنك الإنكار".
هنا قال:
"لا أعرف ماذا هناك يا أروى... سامر لم يوضح لكنه أقلقني... ربما حدث شيء لا قدر الله".
فقلت:
"أو ربما الصغيرة الغالية تتدلل على وصيها الحنون النبيل!"
نظر وليد إلي بانزعاج فقلت:
"إنها بالمرصاد لأي شيء يسعدني... ألا تلاحظ هذا؟؟"
زفر وليد الكلمات بضيق:
"هذا ليس وقته... أرجوك..."
وأولاني ظهره وتناول حقيبته هاما بالمغادرة...
لم أتمالك نفسي حينها وشعرت بالإهانة والخذلان والغيظ, فهتفت مجنونة:
"وليد... إذا خرجت الآن فلا تعد إلى هنا ثانية".
توقف وليد واستدار إلي... ورأيت في عينه دهشة ثم مرارة كبيرة... لكنني لم أستطع السيطرة على شعوري... في أحوج الأوقات إليه تركني وسافر... والآن مع أول خطوة للتصالح بيننا وفيما أنا أشغل تفكيري وجهدي فيه ولأجله... يتركني وينصرف إليها...
أشاح وليد وجهه دون تعليق وسار نحو الباب. فهتفت مجددا:
"قلت... إذا خرجت فلا تعد ثانية... أبدا... هل سمعت؟"
ولم يكترث بكلامي, فصرخت في غيظ:
"هل سمعتني يا وليد؟؟"
استدار آنذاك بعصبية ونظر إلي وهتف بغضب:
"نعم سمعت".
ثم أضاف:
"كم يؤسفني هذا منك... أولا أنا قلت سأذهب إلى شقيقي... يعني إلى المدينة التجارية وليست الصناعية والطريقان مختلفان ومتباعدان... وثانيا ليس بالوقت المناسب لتقليب المواجع... دعينا نفترق بسلام الآن".
كنت أشعر بأن جزءا من قلبي قد نزع بعنف قلت منهارة:
"لن يكون هناك مرة قادمة... إذا خرجت الآن فلا تعد... أنا لم أعد أحتمل... هذا كثير... أي نوع من الأزواج أنت؟؟"
وهرولت منصرفة عن غرفة المعيشة وعائدة إلى المطبخ وأسندت جبيني إلى الثلاجة وأخذت أبكي...
بعد قليل سمعت صوت وليد يناديني ولم أجبه... أحسست به يقف عند الباب ثم يقترب مني... ثم سمعته يقول لي:
"أروى.. أرجوك... لاتزيديني هما على هم".
واستمررت في ذرف عبرات الخذلان والأسف... إن الهم الأكبر هو هم امرأة تحب زوجها وتعرف أن قلبه مشغول بحب امرأة غيرها... هذا هو الهم الأدهى والأمر...
قلت:
"إذا كنت متعلقا بها لهذا الحد ولا تستطيع الاستغناء عنها فاذهب إليها... أنا لن أجبرك على البقاء معي ولا على حبي... ما حاجتي إلى رجل مشغول القلب بغيري...؟؟... اذهب... ولا تعد إلي ثانية".
*************
"أجّل سفرك".
نظر شقيقي إلي باستغراب ثم سأل:
"عفوا؟؟ ماذا؟"
فكررت مؤكدا والجد يملأ عيني:
"أجل سفرك يا وليد ودعنا نسوي الأمور ونحل المشاكل أولا".
قال بانزعاج:
"أتجلبني من المزرعة إلى هنا مفزوعا على وجه السرعة... مسببا ما سببت هناك... لتقول لي أجل سفرك؟ يا سامر وضح ماذا لديك؟ وما بها رغد؟"
أجبت بكل جدية:
"أم تقل إنك لا تريد إخطارها عن حضورك؟ ألم أقل لك إن هذا سيحزنها؟؟ إذن لماذا ذهبت إلى بيت خالتها اليوم وقابلتها؟ وبطريقة جافة؟ ألا تعرف كم من الحزن سببت لها معاملتك هذه؟ إذا كنت قد ضقت ذرعا بها ولا تريد تحمل أعباء مسؤوليتها بعد الآن ولا تطيقها بسبب خلافك مع أهلها فانقل الوصاية الكاملة إلي أنا ونهائيا".
دوهم أخي وحملق في... وأنا أركز في عينيه بحدة وشدة...
ثم سألني:
"ماذا تعني؟؟"
فأجبت منفعلا:
"أعني أن تتنازل عن الوصاية عليها لي أنا... وأخلصك من هذا العناء تماما".
وإذا بالحمرة تلون وجه وليد وإذا به يقول مهددا:
"كيف تجرؤ؟؟"
فأجبت بحدة:
"على الأقل... أنا سأعاملها معاملة حسنة تليق بها كابنة عم وحيدة ويتيمة الأبوين".
وقف وليد فجأة وهتف بغضب:
"أتعني أنني لا أحسن معاملتها يا سامر؟"
فوقفت تباعا ورددت بصوت قوي:
"هل تسمي هذه القسوة والصرامة والخشونة... معاملة حسنة؟؟ وليد... لقد كنت أزورها قبل اتصالي بك... اتصلت بي الخالة وطلبت مني أن أذهب إليها... أخبرتني بأنك ذهبت إليهم ظهرا وقابلت رغد والله الأعلم ماذا قلت لها... وجعلتها تحبس نفسها في غرفتها منذ ذلك الحين ولا تفتح الباب لأحد... حاولت أن أكلمها لكنها طلبت مني الانصراف... أنا لا أعرف ما الذي قلته لها وجعلتها تحزن لهذا الحد... ثم تريد السفر بلامبالاة... وتتركني أنا أواجه الأمر وأرمم ما تهدمه أنت... أتسمي هذه معاملة حسنة؟؟"
وليد نظر إلى ساعة يده... وبدا متوترا... ثم قال:
"اتصل بها".
ولم أتحرك... فقال وليد:
"الآن".
فقلت:
"أقول لك إنني قدمت من عندها قبل ساعتين وهي منزية على نفسها... وهاتفها مغلق منذ النهار".
قال:
"إذن اتصل بهاتف المنزل واسأل عنها ودعني أكلمها".
بقيت واقفا في موضعي... أنظر إلى أخي بتشكك... ثم سألته:
"أخبرني أولا... ما الذي قلته لها؟؟ لماذا ذهبت إليها؟؟"
فأجاب مندفعا:
"أنا لم أذهب لزيارتها بل مررت لسبب آخر... ولم أقل شيئا".
فقلت:
"إذن لماذا هي محطمة هكذا؟ لا بد أنك قلت أو فعلت شيئا جارحا حتى لو لم تدركه".
وهذه الجملة استفزت أخي فهتف بغضب:
"وهل تراني وحشا ذا مخالب وأنياب؟؟"
قلت غاضبا:
"لا أراك تقدر شيئا أو تفهم شيئا... ألا تعرف ما تعني لها وما يعني رضاك أو غضبك؟؟ إما أن تكون أعمى أو بلا إحساس... وفي كلتا الحالتين لا تصلح لرعاية رغد... فدعني أتولى أمرها بنفسي من الآن فصاعدا".
سكت وليد مبهوتا وتبعثرت نظراته ثم استجمعها واسترد رباطة جأشه وقال:
"اتصل الآن".
ألقيت عليه نظرة مستهجنة ثم توجهت نحو الهاتف واتصلت بمنزل الخالة فأجابتني هي وعلمت منها أن رغد لا تزال حبيسة غرفتها وطلبت منها استدعاءها للتحدث معي فلم تستجب, وقلت لخالتي بأن تخبرها بأن وليد يريد التحدث معها ولكنها أيضا لم تستجب...
حين وضعت السماعة على الهاتف رأيت أخي ينظر إلى ساعة يده ثم يقول:
"إذن دعنا نذهب".
انطلقنا من فورنا بسيارتي إلى المدينة الصناعية. عندما وصلنا إلى منزل أبي حسام لم يخرج وليد من السيارة بل قال:
"تعال بها".
التفت إليه وقلت:
"لم لا تأتي معي ونسوي المشكلة مع العائلة الآن؟"
فرد:
"ليس هذا وقته".
وتركته في انتظاري في السيارة ودخلت إلى المنزل, لم تفتح رغد الباب إلا بعد أن أقسمت لها مرارا وتكرارا أن وليد قد حضر معي ويريد مقابلتها... وعندما فتحته ذهلنا للسواد الذي لون وجهها الكئيب حتى غدا مضاهيا لسواد وشاحها. نقلت بصرها بيننا ثم سألت:
"أين هو؟"
فأجبت:
"ينتظرنا في السيارة".
وبدا عليها عدم التصديق ونظرت إلى خالتها تبحث عن تأكيد فقالت أم حسام:
"لقد أحضره سامر ولكنه لا يريد دخول منزلنا كما تعرفين".
فأطرقت رغد برأسها وقالت:
"أنتم تكذبون علي".
وتراجعت خطوة بعكازها إلى الخلف فقلت بسرعة:
"ولماذا سنكذب عليك يا رغد تعالي وتأكدي بنفسك".
بعثرت رغد علينا نظرات التشكك ثم قالت:
"إذا اكتشفت أنكم تخدعونني..."
فقاطعتها الخالة:
"يهديك الله يا رغد... انظري إلى حالك وحالنا معك... اذهبي معه وارحمي نفسك وارحمينا".
ورافقتني رغد يدفعها الأمل خطوة ويوقفها الشك أخرى حتى صرنا أمام السيارة ورأت وليد بأم عينيها... نظرت إلي غير مصدقة فقلت مؤكدا:
"هل صدقتني الآن؟"
ثم فتحت لها الباب الخلفي فجلست خلف مقعدي ورأيت أخي يلتفت إليها وسمعته يلقي التحية.
جلست على مقعدي والتفت إلى أخي وسألت:
"إلى أين؟"
فأجاب:
"جولة قصيرة".
وسرنا يرافقنا الصمت الشديد.... وربما كانت أفئدتنا تتخاطب وأفكارنا تتصافح دون أن نشعر بها.
بمحاذاة الكورنيش طلب مني أخي أن أوقف السيارة وأشار بيده نحو المقاعد الإسمنتية العامة قائلا:
"دعونا نجلس هنا قليلا".
وسبقنا بالخروج من السيارة والتوجه نحو المقاعد. التفت إلى رغد فرأيتها قابعة في مكانها والتوتر جلي على وجهها ويدها ممسكة بطرف وشاحها بانفعال.
سألتها:
"ألن تنزلي؟"
فأجابت بصوت وجل:
"ماذا... يريد؟؟"
فقلت مطمئنا:
"مم أنت خائفة؟ ألست تريدين التحدث معه؟؟ هو هنا لن يسمعك.."
وإن كنت غير واثق مما سيقوله... وإذ بدا على رغد التردد, شجعتها قائلا:
"فرصتنا لنقول كل ما نريد ونضع الحروف على النقط... طلبت منه أن يؤجل سفره حتى نحل المشاكل العالقة أولا..."
وأخيرا خرجنا من السيارة وذهبنا نحو وليد... ترددت رغد في الجلوس فأخرجت منديلا ومسحت المقعد لأنظفه وقلت:
"تفضلي".
وعندما جلسنا جوارها ثم التفت إلى وليد وقلت:
"ندخل في الموضوع مباشرة... يجب أن تؤجل رحلة الغد وتعيد الحسابات".
قال وليد:
"لا مجال... سفري ضروري للغاية".
ثم التفت نحو رغد وقال:
"لا يمكنني أن آخذك معي الآن يا رغد".
وما كاد ينهي الجملة حتى انهارت رغد فجأة... وكأن جملة وليد كانت الدبوس الذي فجر البالون...
قالت وهي شديدة التهيج وتكاد تمزق طرف وشاحها المشدود بين يديها:
"أنا لست متواطئة مع خالتي... ولست راضية عما قالت... ولن أحدث أي مشاكل مع أروى بعد الآن... سأهتم بدراستي فقط... لن أسبب لك أي إزعاج... وأي شيء سأحتاجه سأطلبه من سامر... سأبقى منعزلة في غرفتي أدرس وأرسم... وسأنفذ كل ما تطلبه مني... لكن أرجوك... دعني أعود إلى بيتي وجامعتي... فأنا ليس لي غيرهما ولا أريد أن أتشرد ويضيع مستقبلي أكثر من هذا أرجوك..."
وانخرطت رغد في بكاء قوي مؤثر... كأنها كانت تربطه عنوة على طرف حنجرتها وأفلت منها بغتة دفعة واحدة... كان منظرها مؤلما جدا...
وقفت كما وقف أخي وسرنا مقتربين منها... وصرنا أمامها مباشرة...
قال وليد:
"ما الذي تقولينه؟!"
فقالت رغد بنفس الانفعال:
"سأفعل ما تطلبه مني لكن لا تتركني هنا أرجوك... أعدني إلى بيتي وجامعتي... سأطلب من أقاربي أن يعتذروا منك... الآن إذا شئت... وسأتصالح مع الشقراء وأنسى أنها من تسبب بإصابتي... قل لها أنني لن أزعجها أبدا ولن تشعر بوجودي في المنزل... أرجوك لا تذهب بدوني... أرجوك..."
كدت أبكي مع رغد... أخرجت مناديل وقدمتها لها تمسح دموعها وأنا أقول:
"كلا يا رغد أرجوك... تماسكي".
ونظرت إلى شقيقي فرأيته يحملق فيها مندهشا من سوء حالتها... ثم يجلس على المقعد بجوارها ويسند مرفقيه إلى ركبتيه وجبينه إلى كفيه ويجذب عدة أنفاس قوية ثم يلتفت إليها ويقول:
"رغد... أروى لن تأتي معي هذه المرة ولذلك لا أستطيع أخذك".
فالتفتت أيه رغد ومسحت دموعها...
تابع وليد:
"عندما تتحسن الأوضاع سنعود جميعا... لكن الآن... صعب".
فقالت رغد:
"لماذا؟"
فأجاب أخي:
"قلت لك.. لأن أروى لن ترافقنا وهي ما تزال غارقة في الحزن على فقد والدتها رحمها الله... لا نستطيع الذهاب أنا وأنت وسامر... لن يكون هذا مقبولا لن توافق خالتك".
فقالت رغد بسرعة:
"لا تأبه بكلام خالتي".
فرد وليد:
"ليست خالتك فحسب... إن كان هذا تفكيرها هي فكيف بتفكير الآخرين؟"
فردت رغد:
"أنا لا آبه بتفكير أحد... أنت في مقام أبي.. وسامر أخي.. أنتما عائلتي الحقيقية وليس لي ملجأ غيركما".
وليد نظر إلي ليرى وقع الكلام على نفسي... فأرسلت نظري بعيدا عنه... ثم سمعته يقول:
"حسنا يا رغد عندما آتي في المرة المقبلة..."
ولم يتم كلامه لأن رغد قاطعته منفعلة:
"كلا.. لن يكون هناك مرة مقبلة... سأذهب معك الآن... أرجوك لا تتركني".
فقال وليد:
"سأسافر باكرا يا رغد... لم نرتب لسفرك وسامر".
فقلت:
"أجل سفرك يوما أو يومين على الأكثر وسيكون كل شيئا مرتبا".
فالتفت أخي إلي وقال:
"لا يمكن. لدي اجتماع مهم للغاية صباحا.. أمر معد له بصعوبة منذ أسابيع".
فقالت رغد مصرة:
"سآتي معك".
فنظر وليد إليها وقد علاه الانزعاج وقال:
"يستحيل ذلك الآن. سنناقش الأمر في المرة التالية".
فقالت رغد وهي تنهار مجددا وتفقد تماسكها:
"أنت تكذب علي... لا تريد أخذي معك... تماطل إلى أن أمل وأكف عن ملاحقتك... قلها صراحة يا وليد إنك لم تعد تريد كفالتي... تريد أن تتخلص مني حتى تكسب خطيبتك ويصفو لها الجو معك وحدك".
أصابتنا الدهشة من كلام رغد... ووقف وليد غاضبا وهتف بخشونة:
"ما هذا الكلام المجنون يا رغد؟"
فهتفت رغد:
"هذه هي الحقيقة.. لقد اخترتها هي وتنازلت عني..."
هنا أطلق وليد زجرة قوية:
"رغد يكفي".
بصوت عال وفظ جدا لدرجة أن رغد انتفضت فزعا ثم بلعت صوتها وكتمت أنفاسها, ثم سار مبتعدا متجها إلى السيارة... ثم توقف واستدار نحونا وقال:
"هل هذا ظنك بي يا رغد؟ فيم ستختلفين عن أقاربك؟ كلكم تبخسونني قدري وتسيئون إلي".
وأولانا ظهره واقترب أكثر من السيارة حتى مد يد ليفتح الباب ووجده مقفلا... فركل السيارة برجله وهتف:
"تعال وافتحها".
وقفت رغد ونادت:
"وليد".
ثم التفتت إلي وأمسكت بذراعي وقالت متوسلة:
"لا تدعه يذهب أرجوك".
عضضت أسناني وقلت:
"لا تقلقي".
ثم خاطبت أخي:
"سأتصل بشركة الطيران وأرى ما إذا كان لديهم مقاعد شاغرة على رحلة الغد".
والتفت إلى رغد قائلا:
"فهي رحلات يومية ولا بد أن مقعدين على الأقل لا يزالان شاغرين".
وهذه فكرة طرأت على بالي للتو... أنتجها قلقي على رغد وتخوفي من ما قد يعتريها بعد هذا...
حثثتها على السير إلى أن صرنا عند وليد فخاطبته سائلا:
"ما قولك؟؟"
فلم يرد... فقلت:
"دعنا نمر الآن بمكتب الطيران ونرى ما يمكن فعله".
فقال:
"الوقت متأخر على فكرة كهذه".
فقلت:
"إما هذه... أو امنحني تصريحا بالسفر مع رغد وسنلحق بك عاجلا".
فزفر بضيق وقال:
"افتح الأبواب".
وركبنا السيارة وسرنا في الطريق وعندما اقتربنا من مفترق طرق أردت الانعطاف بالسيارة لأسلك الشارع المؤدي إلى مكتب الطيران فقال:
"اسلك اليمين".
وهو الطريق المؤدي إلى بيت أبي حسام,فقلت:
"دعنا نمر بالمكتب أولا".
فرد:
"إلى المنزل يا سامر وكفى".
هنا هتفت رغد:
"كلا... لا أريد العودة إلى منزل خالتي... لا أريد".
فالتفت وليد إليها وقال:
"افهمي يا رغد هذا صعب جدا الآن".
ولكنها ألحت:
"لا أريد العودة... لا تسافرعني... لا تفعل هذا بي".
أما أنا فقد انعطفت يسارا وانطلقت بأقصى سرعة ممكنة في الطريق إلى مكتب الطيران.
أثناء هذا وردتني مكالمة من أم حسام تطمئن فيها على رغد فطمأنتها وأخبرتها بأننا سنعود بعد قليل.
توقفت عند مكتب شركة الطيران وفتحت الباب وقلت:
"سأتحقق وأعود".
وحالفني الحظ واشتريت تذكرتين وعدت أزف البشرى إلى رغد.. غير آبه برأي وليد... فأنا لم أعد أقوى على تحمل كآبتها...
تهلل وجهها حينما أخبرتها ومع ذلك أخذت تنظر نحو وليد والذي كان ينظر عبر النافذة إلى الخارج وعلى وجهها القلق وكأنها تسأله عن رأيه وتطلب موافقته... لم يعلق أخي فاعتبرنا صمته بمثابة الضوء الأخضر... وتابعنا المسير...
أظنه خاف على رغد وأدرك إلى أي حد وصلت بها نفسيتها...
عدنا أدراجنا إلى منزل أبي حسام ولما فتحت الباب لها ترددت في الخروج...
وإذا بها تخاطب وليد قائلة:
"لا تفعلها وتسافر عنا".
فأجاب:
"وهل سأقود الطيارة وأسافر مثلا؟"
فقالت:
"لكن... إذا تعرقل سفري لأي سبب... فسوف... فسوف..."
فالتفت وليد إليها:
"فسوف ماذا؟"
ولم تكمل رغد وخرجت من السيارة ورافقتها إلى داخل المنزل وأخبرت العائلة بأننا اشترينا التذكرتين وسنسافر مع وليد.
فور أن أنهيت إعلام الخبر رأيت رغد تنظر إلى خالتها وتقول مهددة:
"لا تحاولي منعي يا خالتي وإلا فأنني سأحبس نفسي في الغرفة إلى أن أموت وألحق بأمي".
فلم تقل أم حسام شيئا... ورن هاتفي فإذا به أخي يستعجل خروجي ويوصيني:
"قل لرغد ألا تنام دون عشاء... وأن تتناول فطورا جيدا قبل المغادرة صباحا. أكد عليها هذه مرارا".
ونقلت وصيته إليها فردت والسرور يتجلى على وجهها:
"حاضر".
وعدت إلى السيارة ونظرة إلى أخي فرأيته شاردا... يفكر بعمق. قلت:
"صدقني وليد... هذا أفضل حل... وإلا فأن نفسية رغد ستتدهور".
التفت إلي أخي وتنهد وقال:
"لقد أحدثت مشكلة كبيرة لي مع أروى يا سامر..."
سألته بقلق:
"أي مشكلة؟"
قال:
"تصرفت وكأن الأمر يعني رغد فقط... وحين تعرف أروى بأن رغد عائدة معي فستقلب الدنيا رأسا على عقب".
فكرت قليلا... بعدها قلت:
"إذن قل لها أن رغد عائدة معي أنا وليس معك".
فرمقني أخي بنظرة غامضة وأوشك على قول شيء, لكنه حبس لسانه ولاذ بالصمت....
***********
من الصباح الباكر... اتصلت بسامر لأتأكد من أن كل شيء يسير بخير... وتناولت فطوري وبقيت جالسة في الحديقة مع أقاربي وحقائبي... في انتظار مجيء ابني عني.
وعندما أتى سامر... عمد إلى الحقائب يحملها... وخرج عمي أبو حسام لملاقاة وليد... الذي لم يدخل المنزل.
عانقتني نهلة بحرارة... أما خالتي قفد ذرفت الدموع وهي تضمني إلى صدرها... وأبقتني في حظنها طويلا... إلى أن سمعت صوت سامر يقول:
"هيا بنا".
ابتعدت عن خالتي... فمسحت على رأسي وقالت:
"انتبهي لنفسك جيدا يا رغد..."
أومأت بنعم.. فالتفتت نحو سامر وقالت:
"اعتني بها وصنها كعينك يا بني... ولا تدع أخاك يقسو عليها".
فقال سامر:
"توصينني أنا يا خالتي؟؟"
فقالت:
"أذكّر... عل الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين".
فأكد لها:
"اطمئني... رغد بعنقي".
ثم التفت إلي وقال:
"هيا وإلا تأخرنا".

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

جلت بنظري لألقي نظرة الوداع على أقاربي... وافتقدتحسام الذي كان نائما ولم ينهض لوداعي...
وأخيرا... غادرت المنزل... ورحلت عائدةإلى منزلي الحقيقي... في الجنوب...
وصلنا إلى المنزل الكبير ضحى...
وليد أسرعبالاستحمام ثم غادر المنزل على عجل وهو يقول:
"اهتم بكل شيء... سأعود عصرا... اتصل بي عند الحاجة".
واختفى بسرعة... أما سامر ففي البداية أخذ يتجول في أنحاءالمنزل مستعيدا الذكريات الماضية... وشاعرا بالألم لتذكر والديّ... ولأنني لاأستطيع صعود الدرج فلم أرافقه عندما واصل جولته في الطابق العلوي... إنما ذهبت إلىغرفتي اسفلية واستلقيت على سريري باسترخاء وأغمضت عيني...
آه... أخيرا أنا هنامن جديد...
كأن ما حصل... حلم طويل... لقد مضت عدة أسابيع منذ غادرت هذهالغرفة... على أمل العودة بعد أيام... وبدون الشقراء...
يا للأيام... ياللأحلام...
ولم أشعر بنفسي وأنا أستسلم لنوم عميق... عميق جدا... عوضت فيه سهرالليالي المؤرقة التي قضيتها بعيدا عن وليدقلبي...
**********************
عدت من عملي قبيل المغربفوجدت شقيقي متمددا على الكنبة في غرفة المعيشة الرئيسية, غارقا في النوم, والتلفازمشغلا والمصابيح مطفأة... وعلى الطاولة جواره علبة فواكه مشكلة فارغة وقارورةماء... ما إن هتفت باسمه مرتين حتى استيقظ وراح ينظر إلى ما حوله ثم يتثاءب ويمددذراعيه ثم يقول:
"عدت أخيرا؟!... تأخرت".
فقلت:
"أخبرتك أنني سأعودمتأخرا. كان أمامي الكثير لأنجزه اليوم".
ثم أضفت:
"وعلى فكرة يمكنك استلاموظيفتك رسميا ابتداءا من الغد.. وقد خصصت سيارة تابعة للمصنع لتستخدمها إلى أن نجلبسيارتك من الشمال".
قال:
"عظيم... ممتاز... وأين ستعينني؟"
قلت:
"معييا سامر... نائب عني ومساعدي الأول".
وأضفت:
"مثل السيد أسامة.. وأريدك أنتتقن الوظيفة بسرعة لتحمل العبء معي.. خصوصا وأن المنذر يطالب بإجازة منذ زمن وأناأرفضها".
سألني أخي:
"هلأسامة المنذر هذا موضع ثقة؟"
فأجبت:
"نعم.. وهو من كان يدير المصنع ويرعى ثروة أروى وأملاكها إلى أن تسلمتها.. إنه رجل أمينن.. وجدّي الثقة".
سأل:
"وماذا عن بقية الموظفين؟ الإداريينبالذات؟؟"
فقلت:
"لا أولي الثقة المطلقة في حياتي إلا خمسة رجال.. سيفوأبيه.. وعمي إلياس.. والسيد أسامة.. وأنت".
ثم مددت يدي وربت على كتف شقيقيوقلت:
"وأنت أولهم يا شقيقي... سأعتمد عليك كثيرا..."
ابتسم سامروقال:
"بكل تأكيد.."
ثم أضاف مازحا:
"المهم أن تسبغ علي الرواتب والعطاياالكريمة! دعني أتذوق طعم الثراء من جديد".
وضحكنا بابتهاج...
ثمسألته:
"ماذا عن رغد؟"
فحك شعر رأسه وقال:
"ربما نائمة... لم أرها منذساعات".
استنكرت هذا وقلت جادا:
"منذ ساعات!"
قال:
"نعم فهي قد دخلتغرفتها المجاورة بعد انصرافك ولم تجب عندما ناديتها قبل أن أنام..."
أثارتالجملة قلقي فقلت:
"تعني أنك ام ترها منذ الصباح؟؟ وأنا من اعتمدتعليك؟"
وخرجت من غرفة المعيشة وذهبت إلى غرفة رغد وتبعني أخي.
طرقت البابوناديتها بضع مرات فلم تجب. قال أخي:
"أظنها نائمة... قفد كانت متعبة من عناءالسفر كما أنها لم تنم البارحة".
قلت:
"يجب أن نتأكد".
وطرقت الباب بقوةأكبر وهتفت مناديا إياها بصوت عال... ولم تجب... فما كان مني إلا أن أمسكت بقبضةالباب وفتحته... وأخي يهتف:
" ماذا تفعل!!؟"
لم أدخل الغرفة بل ناديت رغدبصوت يعلو مرة بعد مرة إلى أن سمعت صوتها أخيرا يرد...
"نعم؟؟"
"هذا أنا... هل أدخل؟؟"
"نعم... ماذا هناك؟؟"
أطللت برأسي داخل الغرفة فوجدتها جالسة علىسريرها مادة رجليها وهي لا تزال ترتدي عباءتها... ويبدو عليها النعاس الشديد... تراجعت للوراء وقلت:
"أنا آسف ولكننا طرقنا الباب وناديناك مرارا فلمتردي".
ولم أسمع لها ردا... فقلت:
"هل كنت نائمة؟"
فلم نرد... فعدت وأطللتبرأسي نحو الداخل ورأيتها تتثاءب وهي شبه واعية فسألت:
"هل شربت منوما أمماذا؟؟"
ولم ترد... قلقت وسألت:
"هل أنت بخير؟"
فأجابت أخيرا وهي تفركعينيها:
"أجل... أنا نعسى".
وأمالت رأسها إلى الوسادة وأغمضت عينيها... انسحبت من الغرفة وأغلقت الباب وأنا أكرر اعتذاري...
لاقاني أخي بنظرات استهجانفشرحت له:
"داهمها الإغماء من قبل وشارفت على الموت... لم يبدو نومها طبيعيا معكل ذلك الطرق والنداء".
واتجهت إلى المطبخ وجلست على أحد المقعد أرخي أعصابيوعندما لحق بي أخي قلت:
"ستكون الخادمة هنا غدا... وسأعمل على توظيف طاهيةأيضا".
قال سامر متجاوبا:
"على ذكر الطعام أنا أتضور جوعا".
واتصلنا بأحدالمطاعم وطلبنا وجبة غنية تناولنا نصيبنا أنا وأخي منها فور وصولها. 
"أينسأنام؟"
سأل خي ونحن على مائدة الطعام, فأجبت:
"في أي غرفة تشاء... لكن الغرفبحاجة إلى تنظيف أولا وغرفتك السابقة ظلت مقفلة... استخدم غرفتيالليلة".
قال:
"وأنت؟"
قلت:
"أنام في غرفة المعيشة على مقربة من رغد.. فهي تخشى المبيت بمفردها في الطابق الأرضي".
وفوجئت بأخي يرد:
"إذن لا بأس. سأنام في غرفة المعيشة وابق أنت في غرفتك".
وكتمت في صدري شيئا لم أشأ إخراجهساعتها...
ومع مرور الأيام بدأت تصرفات أخي تزعجني... فهو نصب نفسه مسؤولا أولاعن رغد وحل مكاني في رعايتها... كنا نتناوب في الذهاب للعمل والبقاء في المنزل معرغد... وكنت أسهر كل ليلة لمتابعة العمل أولا بأول... ومع مطلع الأسبوع المقبلستعود رغد إلى جامعتها وسيتولى هو إقلالها ذهابا وعودة... أما أنا فسأضطر للذهابإلى المزرعة نهاية ها الأسبوع لأعالج مشاكلي مع أروى... والتي ترفض الحديث معي منذليلة العشاء الذي أفسدته قبل سفري...
***************
"إلى المزرعة؟!"
شهقت مندهشة لما أعلمنا وليد عن نيته في الذهاب إلى المزرعة غدا... ورجحت أن يكون الهدف هو جلب الشقراء.
لم أستطع شيئا وكتمت اعتراضي في داخلي... لا يهم إن كانت الشقراء ستأتي.. لا يهم إن كانت قد انتصرت علي.. المهم أن أبقى تحت سقف واحد مع وليد وأحظى برؤيته كل يوم... إنني رأيت الموت من دونه... وسأقبل بأي شيء لقاء أن أظل على مقربة منه ويظل طيفه يجول من حولي...
ومنذ أن أخبرنا بالخبر وأنا واقفة على أعصاب مشدودة في انتظار ما ستسفر عنه سفرته هذه...
لم يكن وليد يجالسني أو يتحدث معي إلا بكلام عابر... وكان يقضي معظم الوقت في مكتبه يعمل.
كنت سأجن لو أنه لم يحضرني معه... لم تكن شمس النهار التالي لتطلع علي وبي عقل... بعد مقابلته البليدة عند بوابة منزل خالتي...
على فكرة... نظارته الشمسية أصبحت ملكي الآن!
اليوم ستزورني مرح وتجلب معها بعض المحاضرات الهامة لأطلع عليها... سأعود للجامعة قريبا وأشغل وقتي في الدراسة من جديد... وأبعد عن رأسي التفكير في الشقراء...
الساعة الآن الواحدة ظهرا ونحن -أنا وسامر- نتناول طعام الغداء في المطبخ... ووليد في عمله...
"ما بك يا رغد؟؟ فيم أنت شاردة؟؟"
سألني سامر وهو يرى يدي تقلب الحساء بالملعقة طويلا... دون أن أرشف منه شيئا...
قلت تلقائيا:
"هل تظن أنه سيحضرها معه؟؟"
فرد سامر:
"أظن ذلك, وهذا شأنهما".
فازداد توتري... فقال سامر:
"من الطبيعي أن يجلب زوجته معه يا رغد".
تناولت رشفة من الحساء بلعتها ولم أشعر بطعمها... ثم قلت:
"المهم.. أن تقبل بوجودي.. لأن وليد.. فيما لو رفضت.. سيعيدني إلى خالتي".
فاستغرب سامر وقال:
"وما علاقة هذا بك؟؟"
قلت:
"إنها لا تريد أن أعيش معهما".
"أهكذا؟"
نعم. لأن الانسجام بيني وبينها مستحيل.."
تجلى على سامر بعض التردد ثم تجرأ وسأل:
"هل تدرك هي أنك..."
طأطأت رأسي ونظرت إلى وعاء الحساء الموضوع أمامي حرجا... ففهم سامر إجابتي... سامر يفهمني جيدا... وهو دائما معي صريح ومباشر... ليس فيه الغموض ولا ينشر الحيرة والتساؤل والذهول أينما حل... كما هو وليد...
قال بعد صمت قصير:
"إذن وليد يعرف... الآن تأكدت".
فرفعت بصري إليه وسألت:
"يعرف ماذا؟؟"
فهوى ببصره إلى أطباق طعامه وتظاهر بالانشغال بتقطيع قطعة اللحم... وقال:
"أنك تحبينه".
شددت على يدي وفارت الدماء في وجهي وأبعدت نظري عن عيني سامر وقلت بصوت ضعيف:
"أأأأ... لا... ليس كذلك".
وأمسكت بطرف مفرش مائدة الطعام وأخذت أشد وأرخي فيه باضطراب...
سامر وضع قطعة اللحم في فمه وراح يمضغها ثم بلعها وقال:
"بل يعرف".
فرفعت بصري إليه باهتمام فوجدته يرفع كأس العصير ويشرب جرعة منه... متظاهرا بالبرود...
قلت:
"كيف؟"
قال وهو يتابع تناول طعامه:
"ليس بهذا الغباء".
وأحسست بقلبي يخفق بقوة... هل يمكن أن يكون وليد... قد اكتشف أنني أحبه.. أكثر من حب ابنة لأبيها؟؟
وفيما أنا شاردة في تفكيري سمعت سامر يقول بجدية:
"لكن ذلك لن يغير شيئا يا رغد... وليد رجل متزوج ويكبرك بعشر سنين.. ولا أظنه يعتبرك إلا ابنة أو أخت صغيرة يتيمة تكفل برعايتها".
فقدت شهيتي للطعام فجأة وتوجم وجهي حزنا... ولاحظ سامر التغيرات التي اعترتني فوضع شوكته جانبا وخاطبني بنبرة أكثر جدية وواقعية:
"يا رغد... ستستفيقين يوما وتدركين أين كنت تتخبطين... لكنني لا أريد أن تصابي بصدمة قاسية.. فكري مليا في وضعك... وقيمي الأشياء تقييما عقلانيا وليس عاطفيا... ماهي نهاية حب رجل مرتبط بفتاة أخرى لا يملك أي سبب ليتخلى عنها؟ ولا أي دافع ليفكر في غيرها".
أصبت بعسر هضم وتلوت معدتي... ورفعت عيني بانكسار وأبرزت يدي على المائدة وقلت:
"حتى لو تزوجها... سأبقى معه... تحت وصايته".
قال:
"ستكبرين يوما... ولن تحتجي وصيا... وهو سيتزوج ويكرس جهده لعائلته الجديدة.. هذا هو المسار الطبيعي للحياة".
قلت بشء من الاتفعال:
"وأنا؟؟"
فصمت سامر... ثم قال:
"أنت أيضا... ستتزوجين وتعيشين حياتك... مع من يستحقك ويقدرك".
وتبادلنا نظرات عميقة... ثم قال:
"القرار بيدك".
فأخذت أنظر إلى يدي... أتأمل راحتيهما... والخطوط التي تملأهما... وكأنني أفتش عن القرار بينهما... وأراهما خاليتين جوفاوين... لا تحملان شيئا...
مددتهما نحو سامر أريه باطنهما الأجوف وأنا أقول:
"يداي لا تملكان شيئا".
فمد سامر يده نحو يدي وقال:
"ما في يدي هو ملكك".
وكانت عيناه تحملقان بي تملؤهما المعاني العميقة...
شعرت بمرارة في حلقي... كأنني تجرعت دواء مركزا... وانهارت تعبيرات وجهي أمام نظرات سامر فإذا بي أقول دون تفكير:
"ألا زلت تحبني؟"
وكانت إجابته بأن شد قبضة يده وأغمض عينيه كمن يعتصر ألما...
نعم يحبني... أعرف ذلك... كان مهوسا بي... يغمرني بلطفه ويمطرني بهداياه ويغلفني بعواطفه...
لم يكن خطيبي فقط... كان أخي وصديقي المقرب... وكان يشاركني كل شيء... ولم أشعر يوما وهو معي بأنني بحاجة لأي شيء...
لماذا لا تزل تحبني يا سامر... بعد ما فعلته بك...؟؟
آه...كم يؤلمني قلبي... كم يقرصني ضميري... كم أنا أنانية... كم أنا حزينة من أجلك...
رفعت رأسي أريد أن أرمي به إلى الوراء لعل الأحزان تتساقط منه... فإذا بعيني تقعان فجأة على وليد...
جفلت وسحبت يدي نحو صدري أمسك نفسي الذي انحشر فجأة في شعيباتي الهوائية إثر ظهور وليد المباغت... و
أحس سامر بحركتي السريعة ففتح عينيه والتفت إلى الوراء... إلى الباب... فوجد وليد يقف هناك...
"أهلا وليد... كيف كان يومك؟"
بادر سامر بالسؤال فرد وليد:
"كان حافلا جدا".
قال سامر:
"قرصنا الجوع فشرعنا بالأكل قبلك".
رد وليد:
"بالهناء والعافية".
وتوجه نحو المغسل فغسل يديه وأقبل واتخذ مقعدا... على رأس المائدة...
قال:
"ماذا لدينا اليوم؟"
فأجاب سامر متظاهرا بالمرح:
"مشويات طلبناها من مطعم... وحساء أعدته رغد".
فطأطأت رأسي خجلا من الحساء المتواضع الذي أعددته...
وبدأ وليد يعد أطباقه وسكب لنفسه شيئا من الحساء... وأخذ يرتشفه... ولم ينطق بأي تعليق...
وسامر عاد يتناول طعامه ويطرح على وليد الأسئلة حول العمل... حيث إنه سيذهب بعد قليل... ويجيب وليد أجوبة مختصرة... إلى أن سمعته يقول:
"لم لا تأكلين؟"
انتبهت على سؤاله فرفعت رأسي ونظرت إليه نظرة سريعة ثم أخفضت رأسي وأجبت بصوت خافت:
"اكتفيت الحمدلله".
وأمسكت بعكازي الموضوع إلى جواري وقمت عن المائدة...
سامر قال:
"لم تأكلي شيئا رغد".
فقلت:
"الحمد لله".
وسرت متجهة إلى الباب... فاستوقفني صوت وليد يقول:
"على فكرة هل لديك استعداد لزيارة الطبيب اليوم".
فتذكرت صديقتي مرح وقلت وأنا لا أجرؤ على رفع بصري إليه:
"اليوم؟ أأأأ ستأتي مرح لزيارتي".
فقال:
"ماذا عن بعد الغد أو بعده؟"
فأجبت:
"بعد الغد..."
فقال:
"لا بأس".
ثم تابعت طريقي إلى غرفتي...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وقبل مجيء مرح ذهبت إلى المطبخ لأحضر بعض أطباق المكسرات والحلويات...
وشيئا من العصير... وفيما أنا أحمل الصينية بيدي اليمنى بينما تمسك يدي اليسرى بالعكاز... اختل توازن الصينية فوقعت أرضا وتحطم الكأسان الزجاجيان محدثين جلبة كبيرة... وتبعثرت الأطباق والمحتويات على مساحة كبيرة...
"أوه... هذا ما كان ينقصني!"
تذمرت بصوت غاضب... ثم جثوت على الأرض بحذر ألتقط شظايا الزجاج والطعام المبعثر...
"ماذا حصل؟"
التفت بسرعة نجو مصدر الصوت... وجدته واقفا عند الباب والقلق يخطو نتوءا على جبينه ويحفر مابين حاجبيه... ثم اقترب مني وسأل:
"هل انزلقت؟؟ هل أنت بخير؟"
سحبت نظراتي عنه وسلطتها بخنوع نحو الشظايا وأجبت هامسة:
"أوقعت هذا من يدي".
ورأيت ظله ينعكس على الأرضية الملساء... ثم رأيت يده تظهر من الفضاء وتهبط على الشظايا وتلملمها...
جمع قطع الزجاج الكبيرة والطعام في الصينية وانغمست أنا في التقاط الأشلاء الصغيرة وإذا به يرفع الصينية ويقول:
"دعيها عنك".
فنهضت مستندة على عكازي ورأيته يتجه نحو المكنسة الكهربائية فشعرت بالحرج وتقدمت خطوتين وأنا أقول:
"أنا سأنظفها".
فالتفت إلي وقال:
"لا عليك... احذري أن تدوسي عليها".
وقد كنت حافية القدم اليمنى, أما الآخرى فمجبرة كما تعلمون...
عكف وليد على تنظيف الأرضية بحذر من أي شظايا ممكنة... وعكفت عيناي على مراقبته بكل عناية... فهما قد حرمتا من رؤيته أسابيع طويلة ولم ترتويا بمرآه بعد...
لما فرغ من مهمته استدرت بسرعة نحو الدواليب وتظاهرت بأنني أستخرج كأسين آخرين وأطباق جديدة... وسمعته يقول:
""دعيني أساعدك"
وتولى بنفسه تحضير كل شيء ثم حمل الصينية إلى العربة ثم سأل:
"أين ستستقبلينها؟"
أجبت:
"في غرفة الضيوف الرئيسية".
فقاد العربة إلى هناك ثم عاد وسأل:
"شيء آخر؟؟"
فأخفضت رأسي وابتسمت وقلت:
"شكرا لك".
فرد:
"العفو... صغيرتي".
رفعت إليه بصري بسرعة... هل قال صغيرتي؟؟ هل ناداني بصغيرتي من جديد؟؟ أخيرا حن علي؟؟ هل صفح عني ورضا علي؟؟
حاولت أن أقرأ شيئا في عينيه لكنه استدار منصرفا وهو يقول:
"إذا احتجتني فناديني".
بعد ذلك ذهبت إلى غرفتي قريرة العين... ونظرت إلى وجهي في المرآة... فوجدته متوهجا...
نزعت وشاحي وأطلقت سراح شعري السجين... إن لدي ضيفة مقربة وأنا لا أريد أن أستقبلها كما في الزيارة السابقة! أتذكرون؟؟ الشقراء في قمة الأناقة وأزهى الألوان...
وأنا خلف السواد وتحت الجبائر!
وأردت التزين ولكنني لم أملك شيئا في هذه الغرفة! لا حلي ولا مساحيق ولا ملابس تليق باستقبال ضيوف مقربين!
"أوه... ما هذا الحظ العاثر! كيف سأصعد الآن إلى غرفتي... وكيف سأهبط!؟"
لا!
لا تذهبو بأفكاركم إلى الجحيم! هل تظنون أنني سأطلب هذا من وليد؟؟
في غرفة الضيوف استقبلت ضيفتي بعباءتي ووشاحي... وكأنني لست من أصحاب المنزل... وكان وليد هو الذي فتح لها الباب وقادها إلى الغرفة.
"واو! ما هذه الأناقة يارغد؟؟ تبدين مذهلة!"
قالت مرح مازحة وهي تتأملني, فأجبت وأنا أرفع رأسي وحاجباي وأغمض عيني مفتعلة المكابرة المازحة:
"لا تحاولي مضاهاتي! احترقي غيرة!"
وضحكنا مرحتين. وحقيقة اعتادت مرح وجميع الزميلات على رؤيتي بمظهر رسمي عادي... في الجامعة لم أكن أرتدي غير الملابس الرسمية ولم أكن أضع أي مساحيق أو حلي كما تفعل هي ومعظم الطالبات... بعضهن يحملن عدة التزين معهن عوضا عن الكتب!
أما أنا فلم أتزين منذ أن.... سافر والدي للحج... العام الماضي... ولم يعودا... وكما تعلمون بقيت في منزلنا في المدينة الصناعية تحت مرأى وليد إلى أن احترق المنزل... ثم عشت في شقة سامر إلى أن بلغنا مقتل الحبيبين رحمهما الله... وانتقلت بعدها إلى مزرعة الشقراء... ثم إلى هنا... ثم إلى منزل خالتي... كالمشردة الضائعة بلا مأوى...مغلفة بسواد عباءتي...
لاحظت مرح شرودي فقالت:
"ابتسمي وأريني جمالك الحقيقي".
فابتسمت بعفوية فقالت:
"رائعة جدا! ستبهرينه بالتأكيد!".
تقوس حاجباي استغرابا وسألت:
"أبهر من؟".
فضحكت مرح ثم قالت:
"الرجل الذي ستتزوجينه ذات يوم..."
آه! يا لأفكارك السخيفة!
أما هي فتابعت:
"فنانة.. جميلة... خلوقة ومن عائلة راقية.. وابنة مليونير كبير!... سينبهر حتما".
قرصت يدها قرصة خفيفة وقلت:
"دعك من هذا... أخبريني كيف هي الجامعة؟ والزميلات؟؟"
وأخبرتني بعدة أمور كان أكثر ما أثار اهتمامي هو المعرض الفني الذي يقام حاليا في إحدى القاعات, بإشراف شقيقها, والذي شاركت هي فيه ببعض لوحاتها. وأعلمتني بأنها ومجموعة من زميلاتنا قد اتفقن على حضوره يوم الغد, اليوم الأخير للمعرض.
وكانت مرح قد سبق وأن أخبرتني عن المعرض عندما كنت راقدة في المستشفى...
قلت:
"غدا آخر يوم؟"
فأجابت:
"نعم".
قلت:
"يا للخسارة! كم تمنيت الحضور".
فقالت وقد لمعت فكرة في عينيها:
"ولم لا رغد؟ تعالي معنا فكلنا سنذهب غدا ونقضي وقتا رائعا".
قلت وأنا أشير إلى عكازي:
"وهذا".
فقالت:
"وما المانع؟ ألست تستطيعين السير؟؟ لا تفوتي فرصة كهذه رغد".
وكبرت الفكرة في رأسي بسرعة.. وشجعتني مرح حتى آمنت بها وقررت الذهاب!
*******************
عاد شقيقي مساء يحمل معه عشاء من أحد المطاعم وكيسا يحوي معتبرة من كرات البوظة المختلفة الأنواع قال عنها:
"وهذه لرغد! ستدهشها".
وذهب مباشرة ليريها إياها... ولأن المطبخ قريب من غرفة رغد فمن السهل سماع أي حوار يدور عند الباب...
كانت مسرورة.. وسمعت ضحكتها وضحكة سامر تنطلقان بمرح وتطرقان أذني بتحدي..
تجاهلت ذلك وخدرت أعصابي لتمر الليلة بسلام.
وقبل أن آوي إلى فراشي باكرا عاودت الاتصال بالمزرعة وتفقد أحوال أروى والعم إلياس.. وقد رفضت أروى التحدث معي وطلب عمي مني الحضور لحل المشكلة...
فأخبرته بأنني سأعود نههاية الأسبوع كما خططت.
أويت إلى فراشي وبعد منتصف الليل استيقضت بسبب ألم في معدتي.. ذهبت إلى المطبخ لأتناول دوائي وأشرب الماء وسمعت صوت التلفاز في غرفة المعيشة.. وتوقعت أن يكون أخي قد نام تاركا الجهاز مشغلا وذهبت بقصد إيقافه وفوجئت حين أطللت برأسي فرأيت أخي ورغد يشاهدان التلفاز معا... ويلتهمان البوظة...
قال سامر حين رآني:
"ألم تنم بعد؟"
والأجدر أن أطرح أنا هذا السؤال... قلت:
"بلى, نهضت لأشرب ماء.. ولكن لم أنتما ساهرين للآن؟"
فرد:
"نشاهد فيلما ممتعا... ثم إننا لن ننهض باكرا مثلك!"
ولم أجد أي تعليق أعقب به... فانسحبت وعدت إلى فراشي...
لكن معدتي شاءت تعذيبي ساعة من الزمن حتى هدأت... وسلمتني للأفكار والهواجس.. تلعب بي بقية الليل...
كان لدي عمل كثير ومهم جدا في اليوم التالي.. عدت ظهرا من الشركة فيما ذهب شقيقي إليها.
اعتكفت في مكتبي لإنجاز أمور ضرورية.. ودعوت أحد الموظفين المسؤولين لزيارتي في المنزل وإتمام العمل معي..
وفيما أنا في قمة الانشغال طرق الباب وأجبت الطارق.. فكان رغد..
************
بعد أن اتصلت بي مرح تؤكد علي الذهاب للمعرض لم أستطع مقاومة رغبتي في ذلك فاستجمعت جرأتي وأتيت إلى وليد وأخبرته بذلك..
كان يجلس خلف المكتب وأمامه الكثير من الأوراق والملفات إضافة إلى حاسوبه الخاص والهاتف.. بدا مشغولا جدا وربما لن يوافق..
نظر إلي وليد باستغراب وقال:
"كيف يا رغد! وإصابتك؟"
قلت:
"سأسير بعكازي".
قال:
"ألن يكون هذا شاقا؟"
قلت مبررة:
"لن أضطر للمشي كثيرا... ستساعدني مرح إن احتجت..."
ولم يظهر عليه الاقتناع فقلت بنبرة رجاء:
"لا أود تفويت الفرصة... مجموعة من صديقاتي وزميلاتي اتفقن على الذهاب اليوم وسيمضين وقتا ممتعا. أريد مشاركتهن.. والتفرج على اللوحات الرائعة... سأمر ولو لنصف ساعة..."
نظرت إليه مستشفية رأيه... كان الاعتراض جليا على وجهه... وسمعته يقول:
"إذا كان ولا بد, فأجلي الفكرة إلى الغد. إن ضيفا سيزورني هذا اليوم ولا يمكنني الخروج معك".
قلت:
"لكنه آخر الأيام".
فقال وهو يعود للتحديق في شاشة حاسوبه:
"إذن انسي الأمر".
شعرت بالحزن والحنق... ووقفت في مكاني منكسرة.. ثم قلت مستدرة موافقته:
"أنا لم أخرج من البيت منذ زمن... منذ إصابتي... أريد أن أغير الجو قليلا".
فالتفت وليد نحوي... وقال:
"أنا مشغول جدا اليوم يا رغد".
قلت مباشرة:
"سأذهب مع مرح".وسكت وليد فتابعت:
"أخبرتني بأنها تستطيع اصطحابي. سترافقها إحدى شقيقاتها والأستاذ عارف ذاته هو الذي سيقلنا بسيارته".
وكما يظهر لم يستسغ وليد الفكرة... أطرق برأسه قليلا ثم قال أخيرا:
"لا أرها فكرة حسنة من البداية. لم لا تصرفين النظر عنها وتستغلين وقتك في الدراسة؟؟"
وبهذا أنهى الحوار وعاد لحاسوبه.
أحسست بالحسرة!... وخرجت من كتبه أجر أذيال الخيبة.

إنني سجينة المنزل منذ أن وقعت من أعلى السلم... وآخر مرة رأيت فيها العالم كانت ليلة نزهتنا أنا وهو قبيل الحادث.
ذهبت إلى المطبخ وأنا مكسورة الخاطر واتصلت بصديقتي مرح وأخبرتها بعدم تمكني من الذهاب, وأنا أعتصر حسرة!
مضت فترة ووليد مشغول في مكتبه وعند الرابعة عصرا وفيما أنا جالسة عند المائدة أتصفح بعض المجلات وألتهم البوظة, سمعته يتنحنح.
التفت إلى ناحية الباب ووجدته يقف هناك ويهم بالدخول...
دخل وليد ولمح المجلات بين يدي فقال:
"أليس أجدر بك تصفح كتبك؟! لقد فاتك الكثير يا رغد! شدي همتك".
انزعجت من نصيحته رغم كونها قيمة, فقط لأنني مستاءة من رفضه لطلبي. وقلت:
"حاضر. سلأفعل ذلك".
وربما فهم التذمر في ردي لكنه تجاهله, واتجه إلى الموقد وأخذ يعد الشاي...
فرغت من التهام كرة البوظة ورغبت في المزيد.. فاتجهت إلى الثلاجة واستخرجت كرة أخرى فإذا بي أسمع وليد يقول:
"لا تكثري من تناول البوظة... ستمرضين".
فشعرت بالحرج وأعدت البوظة إلى مكانها... ثم حملت مجلاتي وغادرت المطبخ متجهة إلى غرفة المعيشة.. وشغلت التلفاز وجعلت أقلب القنوات بملل... لحظات وإذا بوليد يقف عند الباب ويقول:
"دعك من التلفاز يا رغد.. ستعودين الأسبوع المقبل إلى الجامعة.. لم لا تراجعين دروسك؟"
أحسست بالضيق.. فأغلقت التلفاز ونهضت أريد العودة إلى غرفتي.. وعندما اقتربت من الباب قال:
"ولا تسهري في الليل وتفسدي نومك وصحتك... لا زلت صغيرة على ذلك".
ما به وليد؟؟ لماذا يعاملني هكذا اليوم؟؟
التفت إليه منزعجة وقلت:
"حاضر... أي أوامر أخرى؟؟؟"
ولم يتنحى عن طريقي فرفعت بصري إليه ورأيته يحملق بي...
قال:
"أنا لا آمرك يا رغد... أنا أنصحك".
وهل تراني طفلة ضالة أو غبية؟؟ قلت:
"حاضر.. كما تأمر.. أو كما تنصح.. أنت الوصي وأنت السيد هنا.. هل تأذن لي بالانصراف الآن؟"
وليد صفق راحة يسراه بقبضته اليمنى... تعبيرا من استيائه من ردي... ثم خطا خطوة باتجاهي وقد أظهر اهتمامه بتذمري أخيرا وقال:
"ما الأمر يا رغد؟"
فلم أرد.
"لم كل هذا الحنق؟ ألا ترحبين بنصيحة ممن يفوقك سنا وحكمة؟"
احمر وجهي ونظرت إليه وقلت:
"بلى... أقدر لك اهتمامك وشكرا".
انتقل الاحمرار إلى وجه وليد الذي قال:
"لماذا تخاطبينني هكذا؟".
فصمت برهة ثم قلت:
"بأي طرقة تريدني أن أخاطبك؟ وجهني فأنا لم أعد أفهمك".
رماني بنظرة قوية وسأل:
"ماذا تعنين؟؟"
قلت متخلية عن حذري:
"أنت تغيرت علي.. وضح لي الطريقة التي تريد أن أتعامل بها معك من الآن فصاعدا.. فأنا أخشى أن أقدم على تصرف لا يعجبك فتغضب وتعاقبني بإرسالي إلى خالتي وحرماني من الدراسة".
وإذا بوجه وليد يتحول من الاحمرار إلى السواد... وكأنه احترق.. وإذا بأوداجه تنتفخ حتى خشيت أن تتمزق...
شعرت بالفزع وتراجعت للوراء... وهممت بأن أستدير وأولج الغرفة مبتعدة عنه...
فإذا به يمد يده ويقبض على ذراعي ويقول:
"إلى أين؟"
فنظرت إليه نظرات خوف ممزوج برجاء... فقال:
"كل هذا لأنني رفضت اصطحابك إلى المعرض؟"
باغتني سؤاله وأربكني... ولم يعطني فرصة للإجابة بل واصل:
"قلت لك إن لدي عمل مهم جدا أقوم به الآن".
فنطقت بخوف:
"انس الأمر... غيرت رأيي..."
ولا بد أنه رأى الخوف في عيني... سحب يده ومرر أصابعه في شعره ثم إذا به يقول:
"لتجدي الفرصة لإخبارهم بأن وليد... وصي صارم وفظ وجاف... لا يحسن معاملتك... ألست من أراد السفر معي؟؟"
ذهلت من قوله أردت التكلم غير أنه قاطعني:
"اذهبي حيثما تريدين... حتى لا تنعتوني بما هو أبشع... هيا يمكنك الذهاب الآن".
واستدار خارجا من الغرفة... وأنا لا أزال في حالة الذهول... وعندما اختفى عن مآي... سرت بسرعة وأنا لأتبعه وأنا أقول:
"لم أعد أرغب في ذلك".
توقف وليد برهة موليا ظهره إلي... ثم استدار ونظر إلي بحدة ثم قال:
"بل اذهبي... الصداع ونشب... والجدال حصل... فلا تزيدي الأمر إضراما على صفر النتيجة".
واستدار وولى...
****************
عدت إلى مكتبي وانخرطت في عملي بأقصى تركيز ممكن, محاولا طرد رغد من رأسي تلك الساعة... وبعد قليل سمعتها تقبل إلى الغرفة وهي تقول:
"أنا جاهزة".
وكان وجهها مسترخيا... غير الوجه الذي فارقتني عليه قبل قليل... أرخيت عضلات وجهي وقلت بهدوء:
"حسنا. انتبهي لنفسك".
وانكببت على حاسوبي وأوراقي أواصل العمل, وأحسست بها لا تزال واقفة عند الباب...
رفعت إليها رأسي فرأيتها تنظر إلي...
قلت:
"خيرا؟"
قالت بتردد:
"هل سترافقني؟؟"
استغربت وحدقت فيها متعجبا...! ألم تقل إنها ستذهب مع صديقتها؟؟
قلت:
"أرافقك..؟"
وردت بإيماءة من رأسها...
لكن...!
آه فهمت... لا بد أنها تقصد أن أرافقها إلى البوابة, لأفتح الأبواب في طريقها... وأساعدها في الصعود وهبوط العتبات...
وقفت وأشرت إليها بيدي:
"تفضلي".
غير أنها لم تتزحزح عن موضعها... أطرقت برأسي تعجبا... فقالت متمة سؤالها:
"أعني إلى المعرض؟"
أصابتني الدهشة ووقفت أنظر إليها ثم قلت بحيرة:
"إلى المعرض!؟"
فأخفضت بصرها... فسألتها مستغربا:
"هل قلت إنني سآخذك بنفسي إلى المعرض؟؟"
أجابت وهي لا تزال مطأطئة برأسها نحو الأرض وعيناها بين صعود وهبوط:
"ولكن... أنا... لا أريد الذهاب وحدي".
مرت لحظة صامتة جدا... تلتها لحظة تبادل النظرات... تلتها لحظة تبادل الكلمات.
قلت:
"أليست صديقتك معك؟"
قالت:
"بلى... إنما..."
قلت:
"ماذا؟"
أجابت وصوتها يتحول إلى الهمس الحزين:
"لا أستطيع الذهاب... بدونك".
تنفست الصعداء بعمق شديد... متفهما موقف رغد... وخوفها غير الطبيعي من زيارة الأماكن الغريبة بدون أهلها... وهذه عقدة نفسية خاجة عن سيطرتها...
ورغد أحست بأنني أقرأ ما بداخلها فبقيت صامتة لحظة... ثم نظرت إلي وطلبت برجاء:
"هل ترافقني؟"
رجاؤها صفع قلبي... ولكن ما باليد حيلة... وخروجي صعب جدا ولدي أعمال ملحة وضيف مرتقب...
قلت بصوت جعلته حنونا قدر الإمكان:
"لا أستطيع. أنا آسف... أخبرتك بأنني أنتظر ضيفا... سيأتي بعد قليل".
ثم قلت مشجعا:
"صديقاتك هناك... لن تشعري بالغربة... اذهبي في رعاية الله".
التردد تفاقم بسرعة على وجه رغد... يصحبه الحزن والخيبة... ورن هاتفها المحمول... فألقت نظرة على الشاشة ثم نظرت إلي وقالت:
"مرح وصلت".
وظلت تنتظر مني ردا لبضع ثوان, ثم اتخذت قرارها فجأة:
"سأعتذر لها... لن أذهب".
فوجئت... قلت بسرعة قبل أن تجيب:
"انتظري!"
أنا أستسلم...
إنني لا أستطيع أن يكون لي موقف غير هذا.. رغد أنت دائما تنتصرين..
"سأرافقك... لكن لنص ساعة فقط... لا أكثر".
****************
وذهبنا إلى المعرض... بالطبع أقلني وليد بسيارته... وسرنا خلف سيارة شقيق مرح.
في القاعة التقيت بمجموعة من زميلاتي اللواتي رحبن بي بحرارة وعبرن عن شوقهن إلي وتمنين لي الشفاء العاجل...
قضيت برفقتهن ورفقت مرح وقتا أقل ما يمكن وصفي له بأنه مذهل... وإن كان قصير جدا!
اللوحات التي كانت تحمل توقيع الأستاذ سامر, شقيق مرح... الفنان المعروف... كانت مبهرة جدا... وقفت عند إحداها مأسورة بروعتها...
الفتيات سبقنني إلى اللوحات التالية وبقيت مرح إلى جواري...
"أعجبتك كثيرا أليس كذلك؟؟"
سألتني فأجبت وعيناي محملقتان في تناسق الألوان البديع في اللوحة:
"ولا أجمل! تحفة!"
سمعت مرح تقول:
"أسمعتَ؟؟ تحفة!"
والتفت إليها فإذا بي أراها توجه الخطاب إلى أحدهم, فيرد:
"شهادة أعتز بها".
نظرت إلى الشخص المتحدث في استغراب... ثم إلى مرح... فابتسمت الأخيرة وقالت:
"المبدع الفنان الأستاذ عارف... شقيقي بكل فخر!"
شعرت بالخجل... وطأطأت برأسي فأنا صغيرة جدا لأبدي شهادة في حق رسام فنان كبير ومعروف... ومرح أمسكت بذراعي وقالت بمرح:
"وهذه رغد آل شاكر... منافستي الأولى في الجامعة! ابنة الملياردير السيد وليد شاكر... مدير مصنع وشركة آل بحري..."
الأستاذ عارف قال:
"تشرفنا... هل السيد وليد شاكر هنا؟؟"
رفعت رأسي عن الأرض والتفت للخلف أفتش عن وليد. كان يتبعنا على بعد عدة أمتار... ويتفرج على اللوحات...
حانت منه التفاتة نحونا ولما رآني أنظر إليه فهم أن في الأمر شيء ما... فسار مقتربا...
مرح أومأت مشيرة إليه مخاطبة شقيقها:
"هذا الشاب... هناك!"
وشقيق مرح سار مبتعدا باتجاه وليد...
التفت إلى مرح فإذا بها تراقب الاثنين وهما يلتقيان ويحيي كل منهما الآخر ويتعرفان على بعضهما البعض...
قلت:
"يبدو أن وليد لم يقابل شقيقك من ذي قبل".
فأجابت:
"أجل. وقد كان يتوق للتعرف إليه ولم تسنح له الفرصة بمرافقتنا ليلة العشاء في منزلكم".
ثم وضعت إحدى يديها على خصرها ورفعت أحد حاجبيها وأخفضت الآخر وقالت:
"أطول منه بعشرين سنتيمترا وفقا لتقديري!"
هنا أقبلت زميلاتنا نحونا وسألن مازحات:
"لم توقفتما هنا؟؟ تعالا واسمعا تعليقاتنا حول لوحات الفنانة المعجزة مرح أسامة!"
وأخذنا نضحك بسرور... ثم إذا بمرح تقول:
"بنات... انظرن... هذا هو أبو رغد".
وهي تومىء نحو وليد!
إحداهن سألت:
"أين؟"
فردت مرح:
"الذي يتحدث مع أخي!"
واتجهت أنظارهن إلى وليد! بعضهن أطلقن تعليقات عدم التصديق, وبعضهن لم يكترثن, والبعض الآخر لسعنه بأعينهن فيما أخريات مبهورات بالفنان عارف أكثر من لوحاته...!
أما مرح فقد قربت فمها من أذني وهمست:
"أكثر وسامة وجاذبية من أخي! لكن عارف ذو شعبية كبيرة وكلهن مأسورات بفنه!"
ثم ضحكت وأمسكت بذراعي وتابعنا التقدم نحو لوحاتها...
وبعد قليل وفيما كنا منشغلات بتأمل لوحات مرح والتعليق عليها سمعت صوت وليد مقبلا من الخلف يتنحنح ويقول:
"معذرة".
التفتنا جميعا للوراء... ورأيته يقف على مقربة وينظر إلي ويشير إلى ساعة يده...
نظرت إلى ساعة يدي فإذا بها الخامسة والنصف... لقد مر الوقت سريعا جدا وأنا لم أنهِ بعد جولتي على بقية اللوحات!
ابتعد وليد عدة خطوات, ووجهت خطابي إلى زميلاتي:
"يؤسفني أنني مضطرة للمغادرة الآن!"
أبدين احتجاجهن ودعونني للمكوث فترة أطول... وكنت أرغب في ذلكولكن...
أخيرا شكرت زميلاتي وودعتهن وسرت نحو وليد...
ونحن نغادر مررنا بالأستاذ عارف الذي ودعنا وشكرنا بشكل شخصي على زيارة المعرض...
عندما عدنا إلى المنزل أردت أن أسهب في شكر وليد وأعتذر على إزعاجه غير أنه كان على عجل من أمره ودخل مكتبه وما هي دقائق إلا حتى أتاه الضيف...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الحلقة الثامنـــة والأربعون

طريــــق الهـــلاك
رتبت للسفر إلى الشمال من جديد في يوم الغد, الخميس على أن أعود ليلة السبت.
كان لا بد من العودة إلى أروى وحل المشاكل العظمى معها.. وقد كنت مداوما على الاتصال بالمزرعة غير أنها تهربت من مكالماتي ولم يصف لي عمي إلياس عنها حالا مطمئنة.
وصلت الخادمة إلى منزلنا هذا الصباح وسأكون مطمئنا للسفر وتركها للعناية برغد, مع أخي.
الانسجام التام يسود علاقتهما والمسافة بينهما تصغر... وأجد نفسي مضطرا لتقبل الوضع إذ لا خيار أفضل عندي...
"أخيرا انتهينا".
قلت وأنا أغلق آخر الملفات خاتما عمل هذا اليوم, والذي كان طويلا مرهقا...
ابتسم السيد أسامة وقال:
"أعطاك الله العافية".
"عفاك الله, شكرا على جهودك".
شد السيد أسامة ابتسامته وقال:
"لا شكر على واجب".
ثم قال:
"بهذا نكون قد انتهينا من هذا المشروع على خير ولله الحمد. هل بقي شيء؟"
فأجبت:
"لا. ولا أريد أن نبدأ عملا جديدا قبل أسبوعين على الأقل. أريد أن أسترخي قليلا".
فقال:
"أراحك الله. إذن.. ليس لديك عمل شاغر هذا المساء".
قلت:
"سأنعم بنوم طويل وهانيء يريحني قبل السفر".
فقد كنت خلال الأسبوع الماضي أعمل ليلا ونهارا... وأسهر حتى ساعة متأخرة على حاسوبي وبين وثائقي. كان أسبوعا حافلا جدا.
قال السيد أسامة:
"هل يناسبك أن أزورك الليلة؟"
فنظرت إليه.. وابتسمت وقلت:
"مرحبا بك في كل وقت.. تشرفنا أنّى حللت".
فقال:
"الشرف لنا يا سيد وليد. شكرا لك. إذن سنزورك أنا وأخي".
قلت:
"على الرحب والسعة".
وعندما عدت إلى المنزل أخبرت شقيقي عن الضيوف وطلبت منه العودة باكرا ليستضيفهم معي.
وفي العصر اصطحبت رغد إلى الطبيب الذي كان يشرف على علاجها قبل سفرها إلى الشمال.. فأعطانا موعدا لنزع الجبيرة بعد نحو أسبوع.
وفي المساء حضر السيد أسامة مع السيد يونس, يرافقهما الأستاذ عارف,ابن أسامة الأكبر, والذي تعرفت إليه في المعرض الفني يوم أمس.
قضينا مع الضيوف وقتا طيبا تجاذبنا فيه الأحاديث الممتعة وتبادلنا التعارف أكثر وأكثر.. وقد سر الأستاذ عارف كثيرا عندما اكتشف معرفته المسبقة بسامر ولم يكن قد ميزه مباشرة لأن أخي قد أجر عملية تجميل في عينه اليمنى, والتي كانت مشوهة منذ الطفولة.
وجيء بذكر المعرض الفني الذي انتهى يوم أمس وعلق سامر بأنه سمع لأن لوحات الأستاذ عارف كانت مذهلة. واتخذ الحديث مجراه حول المعرض ومهارة الرسام عارف وكيف يعلم طلبته في المدرسة وكيف هي علاقته بهم وبزملائه المدرسين والفنانين وبأصدقائه ومعارفه وما إلى ذلك..
حتى خشيت أن يكون الأستاذ مصابا بداء الغرور أو أن أباه وعمه مولعان به لأقصى حد!
دار الحديث عن عارف وك
أنه نجم السهرة! لم أجد تفسيرا لهذا الاستعراض الغريب إلى أن فوجئت بالسيد أسامة يقول:
"سيكون من دواعي سرورنا وتشرفنا أن نناسبكم".
دقت نواقيس الخطر في رأسي فجأة... حملقت في السيد أسامة بذهول... ثم التفت إلى شقيقي فرأيته لا يقل ذهولا عني... ارتبكت ولم أعرف إلى أين أرسل نظراتي... وإذا بي أسمع السيد يونس يقول:
"يشرفنا أن نطلب يد كريمتكم لابننا الغالي عارف... عسى الله أن يوحد النصيب ويجعل البركة فيه".
صعقت... ذهلت... شللت فجأة... غاب دماغي عن الوعي... وغشيت عيني سحابة سوداء داكنة حجبت عني رؤية أي شيء...
مرت لحظة وأنا في حالة الذهول الشديد... لا أشعر بما يدور حولي... وسمعت صوت السيد أسامة بعدها يقول:
"يبدو أن الموضوع فاجأك!"
فاجأني فقط؟؟
أتريد أن تفقدني صوابي؟؟
كيف تجرؤ!! تخطب فتاتي مني؟؟ هل أنت مجنون؟؟ هل كلكم مجانين؟؟ ألا ترون؟؟ ألا تسمعون هؤلاء؟؟
شددت على يدي وتمالكت أعصابي لئلا أنكب على الضيوف صفعا... عضضت على أسناني وجررت بضع كلمات من لساني أخرجتها عنوة:
"أأ... فاجأتني جدا..."
ثم سألت, في محاولة غبية لتفسير الموضوع على غير ما هو واضح:
"مــــ... من تعني؟؟"
تبادل السيدان أسامة ويونس النظرات ثم أجاب أولهنا:
"كريمتكم.. ابنة عمك.. ليس لديكم غير ابنة عم واحدة على ما أعرف".
التفت إلى أخي فوجدت الاحمرار يلطخ وجهه... كان صامتا متسمرا في مكانه, كتمثال شمعي يوشك على الذوبان...
ما بك؟؟ ألا تسمع؟؟ ألا تعي؟؟ يريدون خطبة رغد مني!! هل أضحك؟؟ هل أصرخ؟؟
قل شيئا... افعل شيئا...
قال أسامة:
"يبدو أن الفتاة لم تخبركما".
وأضاف:
"فابنتي قد حدثتها حسب علمي".
وتابع:
"وكنا نرغب في فتح الموضوع منذ زمن ولكن كريمتكم أصيبت وسافرت لفترة... أم عارف كانت ستزوركم لو كانت حرمكم هنا".
وتكلم المحامي يونس قائلا:
"أردنا أن نؤجل لحين حضورها بالسلامة لكن".
ونظر إلى الأستاذ عارف وهو يبتسم متمما:
"عارف ألح علينا الحضور الليلة!"
فعقب عارف في خجل:
"خير البر عاجله".
كل هذا وأنا جامد في مكاني.. كالجبل...
أحسست بالاختناق... ففتحت ربطة عنقي بعض الشيء وتحسست نحري... كان حار يسبح في العرق... زفرت آخر نفس جبته مع شهقة المفاجأة.. فخرج بخارا ساخنا من فرط اشتعالي..
اهدأ يا وليد.. تمالك نفسك يا وليد.. هؤلاء.. المجانين.. لا يعرفون شيئا.. سايرهم على قدر فهمهم... واحترم كونهم ضيوفك.. اصبر إلى أن يغادروا.. ثم انسف المنزل بمن فيه..
قال السيد أسامة مستدركا ردي:
"نقول على بركة الله".
أي مبروك يا هذا؟ أمسك لسانك وإلا...
وأمسكت أنا بلساني وقلت:
"على رسلك.. الموضوع مفاجىءو... لم أستوعب بعد".
فقال المحامي يونس:
"خذوا وقتكم... الشاب كتاب مفتوح واسألوا عنه من تشاءون. وسنكون غاية في السرور إذا ما توافق النصيب وارتبطت العائلتان بهذا النسب المشرف".
ثم تمتم هو وأخوه وابنه بكلام لم يجد في ذاكرتي متسع لتخزينه فضلا عن سماعه أصلا... وأخيرا شكرونا على حسن الضيافة, واستأذنو منصرفين...
غادر الضيوف.. مخلفين خلفهم صمتا موحشا...
مرت الدقيقة تلو الأخرى.. ونحن.. أنا وشقيقي في حالة تيه وتشتت... كان أحدنا يلقي بنظره على الآخر بين الفنية والفنية.. منتظرا منه أي تعليق, ولا تعليق...
أخيرا سمعنا صوت حركة في المنزل.. تحديدا... كان صوت اصطفاق عكاز رغد بالأرضية الرخامية.. وكان الصوت يقترب منا.. حتى توقف.. عند الباب.
التفتنا إلى الباب مترقبين ظهور وجه رغد... فسمعنا صوتها يقول:
"هل أدخل؟"
ولم يجب أيّنا... ثم سمعناها تنادي باسمينا.. ولا من مجيب, فقد أكلت الصدمة لسانينا...
ربما شكت رغد في وجود أحد في الغرفة فأطلت برأسها بحذر واندهشت حين رأتنا نحن الاثنين جالسين في الداخل, واجمين وكأن على رؤوسنا الطير...
قالت:
"ماذا هناك؟؟"
تبادلنا النظرات أنا وأخي, ثم تجرأ لساني ونطق:
"لا شيء..."
لكن رغد وهي تحملق فينا أحست بأن في الأمر شيئا...
أو ربما كانت تعرف أصلا ماذا هناك, وتتظاهر بالجهل...
ألم يقل أسامة أن ابنته أخبرتها؟؟
قلت:
"تفضلي رغد".
فسارت بتردد حتى جلست على أحد المقاعد.. ونقلت بصرها بيننا ثم سألت:
"هل حصل شيء؟؟ لا تبدوان طبيعيين؟!"
وهل تتوقعين مني أن أبدو طبيعيا.. وقد غادر المنزل خاطب لك قبل قليل؟؟ لماذا يارغد؟؟ لماذا تفعلين هذا بي؟؟ لماذا أنت مصرة على الخيانة؟؟ يئست من حسام ففتشت عن غيره؟؟ إنني سأقتله قبل أن يتمكن أي رجل من الوصول إليك... سأقتلهم جميعا...
عادت رغد تسأل:
"ماذا؟؟"
فنطقت أخيرا وعيناي ملؤها الغضب:
"رغد.. هل تعرفين من الضيوف الذين زارونا الليلة؟؟"
وقبل أن تجيب نطق أخي رادعا:
"ليس وقته وليد".
تجاهلت كلام أخي, أما رغد فقد ألقت عليه نظرة حائرة ثم عادت إلي وقالت:
"كلا... ما أدراني؟؟"
فقلت وأنا أعض على لساني:
"إنه السيد أسامة المنذر... والد صديقتك".
وتفحصت عينيها لأرصد تعبير يظهر منهما دالا على أي شيء... ولم أجد غير الحيرة والتساؤل...
قلت بذات الحدة والشرر المتطاير من عيني:
"أتعرفين من جاء برفقته؟؟"
فهتف أخي بانفعال:
"ليس وقته يا وليد دعنا نناقش الأمر فيما بيننا أولا".
فالتفتنا إلى شقيقي.. هي تعلوها الحيرة وأنا يجتاحني الغضب...
سامر نظر إلى رغد وقال:
"رغد عودي إلى غرفتك رجاء".
تأملته رغد بقلق ثم نظرت إلي وعلائم التعجب تحيط برأسها من كل جانب...
سألت:
"ماذا هناك؟؟"
فتولى أخي الإجابة قائلا:
"لا شيء يا رغد. من فضلك اذهبي إلى غرفتك الآن".
وأنا صامت لا أعلق... فتفاقم القاق والحيرة على وجهها ووجهت إلي السؤال:
"ما الخطب وليد؟؟"
فابتلعت غيضي وحبسته في جوفي وقلت محاولا أن يظهر صوتي لطيفا قدر الإمكان:
"عودي إلى غرفتك".
وأرادت أن تجادلني ولكنها رأت الإصرار في عيني والشرر المتطاير منهما.. فتراجعت... وقامت وغادرت الغرفة.
بعدد ذهابها قام سامر وأغلق الباب ليضمن عدم تسرب صوتينا إليها ثم قال:
"والآن... ما موقفك؟"
رفعت رأسي إلى أخي وقلت:
"أي موقف بعد؟"
فقال:
"أعني فيم تفكر؟"
فأطلقت زفرة ضيق من صدري ومررت أصابعي بين خصلات شعري مشتتا... ثم أجبت:
"الأمر..خلف حدود التفكير أصلا... إنما أنا متفاجىء..لم يذكر لي السيد أسامة شيئا.. ولا حتى بالتلميح أو الإشارة.. أنهم يفكرون بهذا..مع أن.. خالتي متوفاة مؤخرا.."
قال أخي:
"ورغد؟؟"
نظرت إليه نظرة مطولة.. شاعرا بأن في صدري خنجرا يغرس وينزع ويغرس مرارا وتكرار... من رغد...
سأل:
"أتظنها تعرف؟ كما قال أسامة؟؟"
زممت شفتي غيظا ثم قلت وأنا أضغط على أسناني أخرج الحروف من بينها:
"لا أستبعد.. وارد جدا..."
قال أخي:
"لا... لا أظن".
فرميته بنظرة اعتراض فقال:
"رغد لن تفكر في هذا".
فقلت وأنا أحاول السيطرة على نفسي قدر الإمكان:
"بل تفكر.. والله الأعلم بما يدور في رأسها وما الذي تخطط له.. إنه ليس العرض الأول..."
وانتبهت إلى أنني تهورت في الافصاح عما في نفسي.. فسألني أخي:
"ماذا تعني.. بأنه ليس الرعض الأول؟؟"
وكان الهلع والتعجب يغمران وجهه.. فقلت منسحبا:
"لا يهم. الفتاة ليست للزواج على أية حال. والموضوع مستبعدا تماما إلى أن تنهي دراستها الجامعية".
وصمتنا برهة ثم سأل أخي وشيء من التردد يلحظ على نبرة صوته:
"وبعد ذلك؟"
بعد لك؟؟ بعد ذلك ماذا؟؟ لم أجد جوابا لكن نظرات أخي ظلت تطاردني فاضطررت لقول:
"لن نفكر الآن فيما بعد ذلك. نترك الموضوع برمته إلى أوانه. الآن.. هي ستدرس فقط وفقط".
لم يبدو أن شقيقي اقتنع بالتوقف هنا, كان واضحا في عينيه المزيد من الكلام...
وإذا به يقول:
"وستنتهي الدراسة ذات يوم.. وربما يقبل عريس الغفلة هذا بالانتظار أو ربما... ربما يزورك عرسان آخرون... هكذا هي الطبيعة..."
هببت واقفا من تأثير الكلمة علي... أي عرسان وأي آخرين؟؟ هذا ما كان ينقصني...
تابع أخي:
"أجل.. فهي فتاة رائعة... ابنة عائلة راقية وعالية الأخلاق وطيبة السمعة.. ولها مواصفات مرغوبة ولن تخطئها العين الباحثة عن عروس مثالية".
فرددت بعصبية:
"ماا تعني؟؟"
فوقف أخي وقال:
"أعني أنه سيأتي اليوم المناسب والظروف المناسبة لتوافق على زواج رغد.. مهما طال الأمد فهذه سنة الحياة".

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

رددت بانفعال:
"قلت إن الموضوع سابق جدا لأوانه.. لماذا أشغل دماغي في التفكير به أو الحديث عنه؟؟ لم لا ننهي الحوار العقيم هذا؟؟"
قال أخي:
"أريد أن أعرف فقط... ما هو موقفك من زواج رغد مستقبلا؟"
قلت بضيق:
"ولم أنت مهتم هكذا؟"
فأجاب أخي وقد تبدلت تعبيرات وجهه إلى المرارة.. وفضحت خوالجه قبل أن يفصح عنها لسانه:
"لأنني أنا.. أولى بها من أي شخص آخر.. وإن كنت ستزوّجها ذات يوم.. فيجب أن تعيدها إلي".
واجتاحت قلبي زوبعة مجنونة.. لفت به مئة مره حول المنزل في ثواني.. بعثرت دماءه على أسواره وجدرانه.. وعادت إلي.. خالية اليدين...
كان أخي يحدق بي.. ينتظر ردة فعلي والتي أكاد أعبر عنها بقبضتي...
كيف تجرؤ يا سامر..؟؟ ألم تكف الضربة المدمرة التي تلقيتها قبل قليل؟؟ أنت أيضا تتحدث عن أخها مني؟؟
هل خلت الدنيا من النساء.. إلا رغد؟؟ لماذا يريد الجميع سرقتها مني؟؟ هل يستكثرون علي أن أحظى في هه الدنيا بها؟؟ أنا لا أريد من الدنيا شيئا غيرها... إنها خلقت لي أنا... كيف يتجرأون على التفكير في شيء يخصني أنا؟؟ رغد هي فتاتي أنا.. هي جزء مني أنا.. حبيبتي أنا.. حلمي وواقعي أنا.. وستكون وتظل لي أنا... أتسمعون؟؟ لي أنا.. أنا وأنا فقط...
كان سامر لا يزال ينتظر ردي.. وإن هو تأمل التغيرات التي اجتاحت قسمات وجهي لأدركَ مدى خطورة جريمته..لكنني أوليته ظهري وخطوت نحو الباب, محاولا الابتعاد قبل أن أفقد السيطرة على يدي..
سامر ناداني:
"وليد إلى أين؟"
فقلت دون أن استدير إليه:
"النقاش منته. ولا تعد لفتح الموضوع ثانية أبدا".
لكن أخي لم يستمع لكلامي بل قال متابعا:
"أريدك أن تجيبني فقط على هذا السؤال.. هل ستعيدها إلي؟"
ثار بركاني لأقصى حد.. ولا بد أنكم ترون الدخان الأسود يتطاير من جسدي...
رددت وأنا لا أزال موليا إيّاه ظهري:
"سامر قلت لك وأكرر وللمرة الأخيرة... لا تتحدث في الموضوع ثانية, والتزم الصمت أسلم لك".
فقال سامر بعصبية:
"لن يدوم صمتي طويلا.. لقد تعبت من ها يا وليد.. إما أن تعطيني أملا في أن تعيدها إلي كما فرقتها عني.. وإلا فأنني لن أستمر في العيش معكما وتمثيل دور البليد.. أنت لا تشعر بمقدار ما أعانيه".
هنا... انطلقت شياطين رأسي أخيرا وباندفاع جنوني... لا أستطيع السيطرة على نفسي... لا أستطيع... التفت إلى أخي ورشقته بسهام حادة.. ثم سرت نحوه.. وانقضت يداي على ذراعه بعنف... وصرخت في وجهه:
"حذرتك من الاستمرار يا سامر... لم أعد السيطرة على غضبي... أنت المسؤول".
حاول أخي إبعاد يدي عنه وهو يقول:
"أبعد يديك يا وليد... ما الذي يغضبك الآن..؟ كأنك لا تعرف أنني أحبها وأنها كانت عروسي قبل أن تظهر أنت وتفسد كل شيء... أنا لم أتوقف عن التفكير بها".
صرخت وأنا أجر أخي ثم أدفع به نحو الباب مستسلما لثورتي:
"سأكسر جمجمتك... وأخرجها من رأسك عنوة... وأريحك... أيها المسكين".
وبدأ العراك بالأيدي...
كلانا استسلم للغضب.. وسلم قبضته لشياطين الجنون..
تبادلنا اللكمات والركلات.. الضرب واللطم والصفع.. وحتى الدوس وشد الشعر والخنق.. كانت ساعة مجنونة.. مجنونة جدا.. أجن من أن نملك السيطرة عليها...
مشاعرنا كانت هائجة كأمواج البحر الثائرة في ليلة إعصار عنيف مدمر...
أنا سأحطم جماجم كل رجل... يفكر في رغد...
كنت أمسك بذراع أخي وألويها بشدة بينما ألصق رأسه بالجدار بقوة وأصرخ:
"إن فكرت بها ثانية فسأسوى رأسك بهذا الجدار.. هل فهمت؟؟"
ثم شددته ودفعت به نحو المقعد.. وأخذنا نلهث من التعب.. ونتأوه من الألم..
بعد قليل... سمعت نشيج أخي.. ورأيت دمعا يسيل من عينيه فشعرت بها دماء تقطر من قلبي...
ذهبت إليه وجثوت إلى جانبه وأمسكت برأسه وقلت بعطف:
"أخي.. أنا لا أريد أن أفعل بك هذا.. ليت ذراعي تقطع قبل أن أؤذيك.. سامحني..لكن.. لماذا استفززتني؟؟"
وتأملت وجهه المتألم... وقلت:
"يجب أن تنساها.. إنها لا تريك ياسامر... لو كانت ترغب بك بالفعل لما أوقفت زواجكما في آخر الأيام.. لما عرضتك لكل ما حصل... رغد لا تحبك.. إنها لا تحبك يا أخي فلا تتعب قلبك".
وكان رد أخي أن لكم وجهي لكمة قوية أوقعتني أرضا.. وأدمت أنفي... ثم نهض ومسح وجهه براحتيه وقال:
"أنت السبب يا وليد.. ليتك لم تخرج من السجن إلا بعد عشرين سنة من الآن.. ليتك تعود إليه من جديد وتخلصنا من وجودك.. أفسدت حياتي.. حطمت حلمي.. ضيعت مستقبلي يا وليد.. انعم بالحياة من بعدي إذن..."
واستدار وسار نحو الباب وفتحه وصفعه بالجدار بقوة... وغادر المنزل...
**********
غرفتي الحالية بعيده بعض الشيء عن مجلس الضيوف الذي استقبل فيه ابنا عمي ضيوفهما. ولكني سمعت صوت جلبة فخرجت من غرفتي ووقفت في الممر.. فتناهى إلى سمعي صوت شجار بين ابني عمي وربما عراك أيضا...
داهمني القلق وسرت في اتجاه مجلس الضيوف ولما سمعت صوت ارتطام شيء بالباب.. ذعرت.. وتراجعت للوراء.. ثم عدت إلى غرفتي خائفة...
وقفت عند باب الغرفة مضطربة تنقصني الشجاعة للذهاب إلى مجلس الضيوف واستكشاف ما الأمر.. إلى أن سمعت صوت ارتطام باب بجدار.. كان صوتا قويا انتقلت ذبذباته إلى باب غرفتي فاهتز ذعرا... وزادني فوق قلقي قلقا...
أصغيت جيدا فسمعت وقع خطوات قوية وسريعة تعلو ثم تنخفض مبتعدة.. ثم صوت الباب الرئيسي ينفتح ثم ينغلق... ثم يخيم الهدوء في المكان..
أحدهما قد خرج.. ومن وقع أقدامه على الأرض.. يظهر أنه كان غاضبا..
وليد!؟؟
خرجت من غرفتي هلعة.. وسرت بعكازي إلى أن بلغت مجلس الضيوف.. كان الباب مفتوحا.. أطللت برأسي من خلال فتحته فوقعت عيناي على وليد.. يجلس على الأرض بجانب المقعد.. ويسند رأسه إليه...
هوى قلبي إلى قدمي وخارت قوتي فجأة لدى رؤيته على هذا الوضع فاستندت إلى الجدار وشهقت ثم قلت مفزوعة:
"وليد ما بك؟"
انتفض وليد فجأة وأدار وجهه إلي بسرعة.. فإذا بي أرى سيلا من الدماء يتدفق من أنفه..
حملقت عيناي فيه أوسعهما.. وانحبس نفسي في صدري وكاد العكاز أن ينزلق مني ويوقني أرضا..
وليد وقف وتلفت يمينا ويسارا حتى لمح علبة المناديل فسار إليها وتناول بعضها وجعل يمسح الدماء...
انطلق نفسي السجين من صدري مصدرا صوتا يشبه الأنين.. تلاه صوت حنجرتي تحاول القول:
"ماذا حصل؟"
وكان واضحا أنه تعارك مع سامر...
كانت ربطة عنقه مفتوحة كليا.. وملوثة ببقع الدماء الهاطلة من أنفه.. شعره مبعثر وهندامه غير مرتب.. ووجهه شديد الاحمرار والتعرق..
لم يجب وليد على سؤالي, بل تهالك على المقعد وهو يرفع برأسه للأعلى ويضغط بالمناديل على أنفه ليوقف نزف الدماء... فخطوت نحو الداخل يسوقني الفزع والقلق..
وحين صرت بمحاذاته خاطبته:
"وليد.. ماذا حدث؟؟ أخبرني أرجوك".
أبعد وليد المناديل الغرقة بالدم عن وجهه ووجه بصره إلي.. وحدق بي طويلا.. ولم يتكلم..
كانت عيناه تتكلمان.. كأنهما تتهماني.. أو تعاتباني.. أو تتشاجران معي..
ولكن ما الذي فعلته أنا...؟؟
"وليد.."
ناديته مجددا فما كان منه إلا أن قال:
"عودي إلى غرفتك".
ماذا؟؟ أعود إلى غرفتي وأنا أراك بهذا الشكل؟؟
"لكن... أخبرني أرجوك ماذا حدث؟"
فكرر وليد:
"عودي يا رغد".
قلت:
"لا أستطيع.. طمئني أولا ما الذي يحدث؟؟ لماذا تعاركتما وإلى أين ذهب سامر؟؟"
فأشاح وليد بوجهه عني.. لم أستطع إلا الانصياع لقلقي.. كيف أنصرف وأنا أراك هكذا وليد لا أقدر...
جلست على المقعد بجواره.. تركت العكاز جانبا ومددت يدي وأمسكت بذراعه بحنان...
التفت وليد إلي.. نظر إلي نظرة قصيرة ثم أغمض عينيه وأسند رأسه إلى مسند المقعد وتنفس بعمق...
بقيت ممسكة بذراعه أكاد أحضنها.. وأكاد أفقد صوابي وأمد يدي وأمسح على رأسه وأطبطب على كتفيه.. رغم جهلي بحقيقة ما يحصل أشعر بأن وليد قلبي يتألم.. وأنا لا أتحمل هذا...
"وليد...رد علي".
توسلت إليه.. ففتح عينيه ونظر إلي ثم قال:
"أرجوك يا رغد.. اذهبي إلى غرفتك الآن ولازميها.. لا تتعبيني أكثر".
أنا أتعبك؟؟ أنا من يتعب لتعبك.. لكن إذا وجودي الآن يتعبك فأنا ذاهبة..
قلت:
"حاضر".
وسحبت يدي من حول ذراعه وأمسكت بعكازي, ثم انصرفت دون أن أنطق بحرف واحد...
في صباح اليوم التالي استيقضت متأخرة...
ذهبت إلى المطبخ كالعادة لأعد شاي.
كانت الخادمة منهمكة في أعمل التنظيف والساعة التاسعة والنصف صباحا. وكان المنزل خاليا من أي صوت أو حركة عدا ما تصدره هي. تركت الإبريق على الموقد وخرجت أتفقد ابني عمي. اليوم خميس وهو عطلة لدى المصنع... وقبيل الظهيرة سيسافر وليد إلى المزرعة من جديد... وقد يعود بالشقراء... ذهبت وتفقدت أولا غرفة المعيشة, المجاورة لغرفة نومي. طرقت الباب ولم يرد أحد.. ففتحتها ببطء وأرسلت نظراتي للداخل ولم أجد أحدا. كان سامر ينام هنا على الكنبة الكبيرة في الليالي الماضية وقد طلبت منه أن يبقى كذلك إلى أن تزال الجبيرة عني الأسبوع المقبل وأعود إلى غرفتي العلوية, حتى مع حضور الخادمة وبياتها على مقربة من غرفتي الحالية, لم أكن لأشعر بالطمئنان في هذا المنزل الكبير الموحش..
سرت بعد ذلك في أرجاء المنزل.. هنا وهناك, ولم أعثر لأي من ابني عمي على أثر.
عدت إلى المطبخ وسألت الخادمة عما إذا كانت قد رأت أيا منهما هذا الصباح فأجابت بالنفي.
ساورني بعض القلق.. فطلبت منها أن تصعد للطابق العلوي وتتفقدهما. وعادت بعد قليل يتبعها وليد.
كان وجه وليد ممتقعا وعلى خده كدمةمبهمة اللون.. كان يهبط الدرجات ببطء ونظره مركز على موضع قدميه.. كنت أقف أسفل الدرج في انتظار ظهور أي من وليد وسامر..
ابتعدت الخادمة عائدة إلى المطبخ وبقيت أراقب وليد وهو يهبط الدرج درحة درجة..
إلى أن توقف أخيرا بجانبي.
بادرت بإلقاء التحية:
"صباح الخير".
فرد وهو لا يرفع بصره إلي:
"صباح الخير".
ثم سار وتخطاني وتوجه نحو المطبخ.
لحقت به فوجدته يفتح الثلاجة ويستخرج علبة حليب بارد ويهم بفتحها.
قلت:
"ألا ترغب في بعض الشاي؟؟"
فقال وهو يفتح الععلبة ويسكب شيئا منها في أحد الكؤوس:
"كلا شكرا... الجو حار".
وجلس على أحد المقاعد الموزعة حول الطاولة وأخذ يشرب الحليب البارد دفعة واحدة حتى أتى على آخره...
يحب ابن عمي هذا الحليب.. ألا تلاحظون ذلك؟؟
حضرت كوب الشاي الخاص بي ووضعته على الطاولة وجلست على المقعد المقابل لمقعده..
بدأت بطرف الحديث:
"هل أعد لك فطورا؟"
أجاب:
"لا, شكرا".
قلت:
"ولو وجبة بسيطة؟"
فأكد:
"شكرا يا رغد. لا أرغب بشيء الآن".
احتسيت من قدح الشاي ثم قلت:
"هل سامر في الأعلى؟"
فنظر إلي باهتمام أخيرا.. ثم أجاب:
"لا".
فتعجبت وسألت:
"أليس في المنزل؟؟"
فأجاب:
"كلا.."
فازداد قلقي.. أيمكن أنه لم يبت هنا البارحة؟؟
قلت:
"أين هو؟"
فرد:
"خرج باكرا.. لم يحدد وجهته".
وظهر الانزعاج على وجه وليد.. لم أقو على إطالة المقدمات.. أنا متلهفة لأعرف ما حصل البارحة.. قلت مباشرة:
"لماذا تشاجرتما؟"
فرماني بنظرة ثاقبة.. ثم زاح بصره عني وتجاهل سؤالي. قلت:
"أرجوك أخبرني.. أنا أعيش معكما في هذا المنزل وأشارككما في كل شيء".
فأرجع بصره إلي.. ثم قال:
"نعم.. في كل شيء".
ولا أعرف أن قالها جادا أم ساخرا.. لأن تعبيرات وجهه غامضة جدا.. استأت من تهربه وقلت:
"أرجوك وليد.. أخبرني وأرحني.. أنا لم أنم جيدا البارحة من شدة القلق ولم أجرؤ على مغادرة غرفتي حتى لا تغضب مني.. أرجوك قل لي ماذا هناك؟"
ظل وليد ينظر إلي بتركيز.. ثم سأل:
"أحقا لا تعرفين؟؟ ألم تخبرك صديقتك بشيء؟؟"
أصابتني الدهشة.. صديقتي؟؟ تعني مرح؟؟ ما دخل مرح بالأمر؟؟
سألته فيما الفضول يكاد يلتهمني:
"تخبرني بماذا؟؟ مرح؟؟"
فألقى وليد نظرة سريعة على الخادمة ثم عاد ينظر إلي. خاطبت الخادمة وطلبت منها الذهاب لتنظيف غرفتي... ولما انصرفت سألت وليد:
"ما علاقة صديقتي بما حصل البارحة.. وليد أرجوك أوضح لي فأنا لا أفهم شيئا".
وليد مد يده وأمسك بيدي وضغط عليها بشدة وتحولت تعبيرات وجهه إلى الجد المفاجىء والممزوج بالتهديد وقال:
"اسمعي يا رغد.. إياك أن تفتحي الموضوع أمام سامر.. لا تسأليه عن أي شيء ولا تأتي بذكر شيء عن ليلة أمس لا تصريحا ولا تلميحا أمامه.. هل تفهمين؟؟"
القلق بلغ ذروته عندي.. يبدو أن الموضوع أخطر مما كنت أعتقد.. قلت:
"لا.. لم أفهم شيئا".
فأغضب ردي وليد.. فشد الضغط على يدي واحتد صوته أكثر وهو يكرر:
"بل تفهمين.. اسمعيني جيدا.. لا أريدك ولا بحال من الأحوال أن تشيري لليلة البارحة أمامه. تصرفي بشكل عادي وكأن البارحة لم تكن أساسا".
سألت:
"لماذا".
فهتف بعصبية:

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

"نفذي ما أقوله لك فقط.. فأنا سأسافر اليوم ولن أكون موجودا للتدخل وتحويل المواقف. أريد أن يمر اليومان بسلام إلى أن أعود وأجد مخرجا للمأزق الجديد الذي أقحمتنا فيه".
هتفت:
"أنا..!!"
ووجهي يملؤه التعجب وعدم الفهم.. فأبعد وليد يده عني.. ثم نهض واقفا وأراد مغادرة المطبخ. قلت محتجة:
"وليد انتظر أنت لم توضح لي شيئا".
فأشار بيده لي أن أصمت.. ثم قال:
"لاحقا يا رغد.. ليس وقته الآن.. افعلي فقط ما طلبته منك".
وانصرف.
لم أطق صبرا مع كل هذا الغموض.. توجهت إلى غرفتي وطلبت من الخادمة المغادرة, وتناولت هاتفي المحمول واتصلت بصديقتي مرح..
لكم أن تتصوروا الدهشة التي اجتاحتني عندما علمت من مرح..أن.. أن... إه.. أن والدها وعمها.. تقدما بطلب يدي للزواج من... من شقيقها الرسام.. الأستاذ عارف.. الذي حضرت معه معرضه الفني أمس الأول.. ورآني صدفة هناك!!!!
"لا يارغد.. كنا سنتقدم لخطبتك حتى قبل أن يراك فأمي وأختاي أعجبن بك عندما زرناكم بعد خروجك من المستشفى.. وأيدتا ترشيحي في الحال".
وعادت بي الذكرى بسرعة إلى تلك الليلة.. حيث دعونا آل منذر للعشاء عندنا وحضرت أم مرح وأختاها.. أذكر أنني ليلتها كنت منزعجة لأنهن سلطن اهتمامن على الشقراء التي سرقت الأضواء مني.. ولم أكن لألحظ أن عيونا خفية كانت تراقبني أنا....!
انتبهت من لحظة الذكرى على صوت مرح تقول:
"وكنا نريد زيارتكم لو لا أنكم سافرتم... أما عارف فهو يثق في اختيارنا.. وعندما قلت أن ستحضرين المعرض خطرت ببالي فكرة أن أريكما بعضكما البعض وعارف ألح بأن يزوركم البارحة.. وأخي شخص مهذب وراغب في الزواج بكل جدية".
وكانت نبرتها تمزج بين الضيق والعتب... فقلت مهدئة إياها:
"ليس قصدي عكس ذلك لا سمح الله.. إنما.. آه.. لماذا لم تخبريني عن هذا سابقا؟"
فأجابت بذات النبرة.. وهي نبرة لم أعتد سماعها من مرح التي لطالما غلب المزح والمرح على أسلوبها:
"لمحت لك تلميحا خفيفا... لم أستطع التحدث معك مباشرة.. أنت خجولة جدا وخشيت أن أحرجك أو أن تغيري رأيك في حضور المعرض.. ولم تسنح الفرصة قبل ذلك بسبب سفرك".
قلت:
"لكن يا مرح".
فقاطعتني مرح قائلة:
"لكن ماذا يا رغد؟؟ أنتم تشعروننا بأننا ارتكبنا خطيئة بعرض الزواج هذا!"
فاجأني رد مرح فقلت:
"لم تقولين هذا؟"
فقالت:
"أنت تحققين معي الآن وكأنني متهمة.. وأبوك وأخوه لسعا أخي بنظراتهما البارحة
ولم يتفوها بكلمة واحدة ولو من باب المجاملة تشير إلى أنهما يرحبان بالعرض أو يقدران أصحابه.. لقد أخبرني عارف بأنهم غادروا ولديهم الانطباع بأن العرض مرفوض قبل دراسته.. وكأن عائلتكم لا تتشرف بالرتباط بعائلتنا".
قلت بسرعة نافية:
"ما الذي تقولينه يا مرح الأمر ليس كلك إطلاقا".
فسألت:
"إذن ماذا؟؟"
فقلت:
"إنه أكبر بكثير مما تظنين..."
بعد حديثي معها جلست أفكر طويلا... لم أكن أتوقع أن يكون الأمر هكذا... ما الذي سأفعله وكيف سأتصرف؟؟
بعد حوالي الأربعين دقيقة خرجت من غرفتي قاصدة الذهاب إلى غرفة المعيشة ورأيت وليد هناك يجلس على طرف أحد المقاعد ويبدو عليه الاضطراب ولما رآني سأل:
"ألم يعد سامر؟"
فأجبت:
"لا أعرف. لا أظن فأنا لم أسمع صوت الباب".
وهنا سمعت صوت الباب الخارجي, فوقف وليد ثم قال بصوت هامس:
"لا تنسي ما قلته لك".
فأومأت برأسي.. وخطوت إلى الداخل.
وافانا سامر مباشرة ولم يلق التحية بل ألقى علينا نظرة سريعة ثم هم بالانصراف.
ناداه وليد وقال:
"تأخرت يا سامر.. ألا تعلم أن لدي رحلة هذه الظهيرة؟؟ بالكاد يتسع الوقت للوصول للمطار".
فالتفت سامر إليه ثم ألقى نظرة على ساعة يده ثم قال:
"لا يزال الوقت كافيا".
ثم استدار إلى الباب ثم توقف واستدار نحو وليد وقال:
"على فكرة وليد.. لقد حجزت مقعدا على نفس الطائرة".
واستدار وولى منصرفا نحو الدرج!
لم يعط وليد الذهول فرصة لتملكه, بل أسرع عقب أخيه وهو يناديه إلى أن أدركه عند أسفل السلم.. ولحقت بهما في اندهاش شديد..
قال وليد:
"ماا تقصد؟؟"
فأجاب سامر وهو يرفع قدمه إلى الدرجة الأولى:
"أقصد أنني سأسافر أيضا إلى الشمال الآن".
وتابع خطواته فهتف وليد:
"سامر قف هنا وكلمني..."
فتوقف سامر بعد بضع درجات وأرسل نظراته إلى وليد... وتسللت إحداها إلي فقرصتني...
قال وليد:
"ماذا تعني بتصرفك هذا؟؟"
أجاب سامر وصوته يعلو ويحتد:
"لا أعني شيئا. لدي أشياء ضرورية لأحضرها وأمور مهمة لأنجزها في المدينة التجارية.. تعرف أن سفري كان مفاجئا وعاجلا جدا".
فقال وليد بصبر نافذ:
"ولكنني سأسافر الآن.. فهل تريد أن نسافر كلانا ونترك المنزل ومن فيه هكذا؟؟"
وأصابتني الفكرة بالرعب... فقال سامر:
"عد ليلا فهناك رحلة مناسبة هذا المساء".
ثم تابع صعود الدرجات حتى اختفى عن أنظارنا.. وقف وليد برهة كمن يحاول استيعاب ما سمع, ثم صعد الدرجات ليلحق بسامر..
استوقفته وقلت مرعوبة من الفكرة:
"أنا لا أستطيع البقاء وحدي".
فالتفت إلي وقال:
"وهل ترينني بهذا الجنون لأفعل هذا؟؟"
وواصل صعوده حتى اختفى هو الآخر عن ناظري...
****************************

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

لحقت به إلى غرفته.. نفس الغرفة التي كان يقيم فيها في الماضي والتي نظفتها الخادمة يوم أمس.. ووضع فيها حقائبه وبات على سريره القديم فيها البارحة.
كان يستخرج شيئا من إحدى حقائبه.. سألته:
"ألست تمزح يا سامر؟؟"
فالتفت إلي وقال:
"وهل تراني بمزاج جيد ومناسب للمزاح؟ ها هي التذكرة على المنضدة أمامك".
ولمحت التذكرة بالفعل على المنضدة...
قلت:
"سامر لماذا تفعل ذلك؟؟"
أجاب:
"قلت لك أن لدي حاجيات ضرورية سأحضرها ومهام سأنجزها".
قلت:
"وهذه لم تظهر إلا الآن؟؟ أجل سفرك للأسبوع المقبل أو على الأقل لحين عودتي"
قال:
"مستحيل سفري ضروري وملح الآن".
وأخذ بضع أشياء معينة في حقيبة يد صغيرة ثم يأتي باتجاه الباب.. قاصدا المغادرة حاصرت عينيه بنظراتي.. كانتا كوردتين ذبلتا فجأة بعد انقطاع المطر.. شعرت بألم فظيع في صدري وفي معدتي.. استوقفته وقلت بصوت حنون:
"تمهل يا سامر.. حسنا.. دعنا نناقش الأمر بعد عودتي من السفر.. أعد حقيبتك إلى مكانها".
توقف سامر عن الحركة وصمت قليلا ثم قال:
"نناقش ماذا؟"اجترعت المرارة وقلت:
"ما كنا نناقشه البارحة نبين مواقفنا ووجهات نظرنا... وحقائق الأمور".
قال سامر والحزم جلي على وجهه:
"بالنسبة لي هناك حقيقة واحدة لا جدوى من محاولة اللف والدوران بعيدا عن محورها إما أن تعطيني وعدا بإعادتها إلي, أو سأخرج من حياتكما نهائيا".
قلت:
"هل أنت مجنون؟"
فتجاهل سامر تعقيبي وسار مغادرا الغرفة. لحقت به وناديته مرارا ولكنه واصل طريقه, عند أعلى الدرج التفت إلي وأشار بسبابته نحوي وقال:
"أنت السبب يا وليد.. تذكر هذا".
وهبط الدرجات واختفى من المنزل
قرب أسفل العتبات, كانت تقف الفتاة التي تعاركنا بسببها.. سامر خرج مسرعا ولم يلتفت إليها.. استندت إلى السياج وسبحت في بحر من الضياع..
لماذا وقع شقيقي الوحيد.. في حب الفتاة التي هي حبيبتي أنا.. فتاتي أنا..التي لن أتنازل عنها لأجل أي مخلوق.. حتى وإن.. كنت أنت يا سامر..
وبسبب سفره اضطررت لأن ألغي رحلتي وأبقى مع رغد.. فيما النار مشتعلة في المزرعة.. تنتظر عودتي كي أخمدها..
مع بداية أسبوع جديد.. عادت رغد إلى جامعتها كانت لاتزال بالجبيرة والعكاز.. ولكن ذهابها إلى جامعتها كان الحل الأمثل للوضع الحالي المضطرب..
ولأنها لاتزال بحاجة للمساعدة, فقد وجدنا الحل في أن ترافقها صديقتها المقربة ذهابا وعودة في الفترة الراهنة, على أن أتولى بنفسي إيصالهما.
وفي إحدى المرات, وفيما كنت في اجتماع مهم في مكتبي في مبنى إدارة المصنع, وردتني مكالمة من رغد. كانت الساعة الثانية عشر والنصف ظهرا, ورغد لم تكن تتصل إلا للضرورة ولما أجبتها أخبرتني بأنها أنهت محاضراتها لهذا اليوم وتريد العودة إلى المنزل.
لم يكن التوقيت مناسبا فطلبت منها أن تنتظر اتصالي لاحقا.
وبعد نحو أربعين دقيقة, اتصلت بها كي أخبرها بأنني مشغول ولن أوافيها قبل ساعة, ففوجئت بها تخبرنب بأنها وصديقتها الآن في طريق العودة إلى المنزل, في سيارة شقيقها.
هذا الشقيق لم يكن إلا... الأستاذ عارف.
تمالكت نفسي, وأنهيت المكالمة بهدوء ظاهري, وتابعت عملي دون تركيز حقيقي...
وعندما عدت إلى المنزل, حاملا طعام الغداء كالعادة, كانت الساعة تقترب من الرابعة عصرا...
توجهت إلى غرفة رغد, لا أطيق صبرا... ولما اقتربت من الباب سمعت صوت ضحكات.. كانت ضحكات رغد ممزوجة مع ضحكات فتاة أخرى...
ذهبت إلى المطبخ وسألت الخادمة, فأخبرتني أن لدى رغد ضيفة تناولت معها غداء أحضرتاه معهما ظهرا... وهما تجلسان في الغرفة منذ فترة.
انزويت على نفسي في غرفة المعيشة.. بعد ساعة ونصف الساعة, سمعت صوت حركة في الممر... ومعها صوت الفتاتين تودعان بعضهما البعض, ثم صوت الباب الرئيسي يغلق.
هببت واقفا وسرت نحو الباب وأنا أتنحنح لألفت الانتباه... وفي الممر رأيت رغد تسير باتجاه غرفتها فناديت:
"رغد".
التفت إلي, وسرعان ما لمحت البهجة على وجهها... كان واضح أنها مسرورة..
سألتني:
"أنت هنا؟ متى عدت؟"
سرت نحوها وأنا أجيب:
"قبل ساعة ونصف تقريبا".
وأضفت:
"آسف. لقد كنت في اجتماع مهم".
قالت:
"لا بأس".
ثم استدارت تريد متابعة السير إلى غرفتها.
انتظري! إلى أين تذهبين...؟؟ قلت:
"إذن... عدتما مع... الأستاذ عارف؟"
فالتفتت إلي ولاتزال تعبيرات السرور بادية على وجهها وقالت:
"أجل...فقد أنهينا محاضرات اليوم باكرا ولم نشأ تضييع الوقت في الانتظار... عدنا ودعوت مرح للغداء والمذاكرة معي".
كتمت ما في نفسي وتركتها تعود إلى غرفتها بسلام.
وعدت إلى غرفة المعيشة.. وكررت الاتصال بشقيقي عدة مرات بلا جدوى.. إنني لم أتمكن من محادثته منذ سافر.
اتصلت بالمزرعة وكالعادة رفضت أروى التحدث معي.. وأعاد العم إلياس تأكيده بأن الوضع حرج وأن علي الحضور فورا...
وككل يوم... دخلت مكتبي وبقيت فيه, وبقيت رغد في غرفتها... في الواقع لم نكن نلتقي إلا على مائدة العشاء التي نتناول طعامنا حولها شبه أخرسين...
شعرت بملل شديد وأنا في المكتب... ولم يفلح حاسوبي في شغل تفكيري... لدي أمور أعمق وأهم لأفكر بها...
غادرت مكتبي طالبا بعض الاسترخاء... وفي الواقع... بحثا عن رغد.كانت في غرفتها...
"هل كنت تدرسين؟"
أجابت وهي تفتح الباب وتشير إلى مجموعة من كراسات الرسم الموضوعة على سريرها:
"كنت أتصفح رسماتي".
قلت محاولا إذابة بعض الجليد من حولنا:
"ألديك الجديد؟ أيمكنني التفرج؟؟"
ظهر على رغد وجه رغد تعبير لم أفهمه... ثم توهج قليلا...وقالت:
"نعم,بالطبع... تفضل".
آذنة لي بدخول الغرفة, فقلت مفضلا:
"دعينا نذهب إلى المطبخ... سأعد بعض الشاي".
وسبقتها إلى المطبخ وبدأت بالتحضير للشاي.وافتني بعد قليل تحمل إحدى كراستها. وضعتها على الطاولة وجلست وهي تقول:
"لا أظنك شاهدت هذه".
وقد كنت فيما مضى أتفرج على لوحاتها الجديدة من حين لآخر... وكانت صغيرتي تسر بذلك... أقبلت نحوها وجلست على المقعد المجاور لها, وتناولت الكراسة وشرعت في تصفحها...
سمعنا صوت فقعات الماء المغلي... فوقفت رغد قائلة:
"سأعده أنا".
وأمسكت بعكازها. قلت وأنا انظر إلى العكاز وأتذكر موعد الطبيب:
"غدا نذهب إلى الطبيب وينزع جبيرتك وتستغنين عن هذا أخيرا".
فابتسمت ابتسامة مشرقة وواصلت طريقها.
كنا جالسين على مقعدين متجاورين, كما لم نفعل منذ زمن... نحتسي الشاي الدافىء... أنا أقلب صفحات الكراسة, وهي تلقي بتعليق على الصفحات من حين لآخر... لا شيء غير ذلك... لا شيء أقرب من ذلك... أخفي ما يدور في رأسي خلف صفحات الكراسة... أخاول أن أتحدث عن شيء خارج حدود الصفحة, ولا أجرؤ...
يا ترى... ما الذي تفكرين به الآن أنت يا رغد؟؟
على الورقة التالية, وجدت ورقة ملاحظات صغيرة, ملصقة على الصفحة المقابلة للرسمة... وكان كتوب عليها وبخط صغير ومرتب كلمات مختصرة فهمت منها أنها تعليق على الرسمة المقابلة..
كانت الرسمة بالفعل خلابة... تفوق ما سبقها روعة... أخذت أتأملها مطولا... ورغم أنني لا أفهم في فن الرسم شيئا.. إلا أنني انبهرت بها تماما...
قلت:
"بالفعل رائعة! ما شاء الله".
ابتسمت رغد وتودر خداها قليلا ثم قالت:
"هذه الأجمل بين المجموعة... حسب شهادة الخبراء".
التفت إليها وسألت:
"الخبراء؟"
فقالت وهي تشير إلى ورقة الملاحظات الملصقة على الصفحة المقابلة:
"هل قرأت هذا؟"
قلت:
"نعم. أهي إحدى مدرساتك في الجامعة؟"
ابتسمت رغد وقالت:
"لا! إنه الرسام عارف... فقد اطلع على رسومي في هذه الكراسة وأبدى ملاحظاته".
كدت أوقع قدح الشاي من يدي وأسكبه على هذه الصفحة بالذات... فوجئت... وتسمرت عيناي على ورقة الملاحظات... وعبثا حاولت إبعادهما عنها...

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ماذا تعنين يا رغد؟؟ تعنين أن عارف... عارف هو الذي كتب هذا؟؟ عارف أمسك بكراستك هذه... وتأمل رسماتك؟؟ كيف تجرأت على اقتراف هذا يا رغد؟؟
التفت إليها أخيرا... وبدأ الشرر يتطاير من عيني... لكن عينيها كانتا تحملقان في ورقة الملاحظات... والبهجة مشعة على وجهها...
وضعت كوب الشاي جانبا... وشددت على قبضتي غيظا... ثم سألت:
"و... وكيف شاهد الأستاذ كراستك؟؟"
فأجابت:
"أعطيتها لمرح قبل يومين وأعادتها إلي اليوم".
ازدرت ريقي وابتلعت حنقي معه وتظاهرت بالتماسك وقلت:
"لكن... لماذا؟؟ أهي فكرتك؟"
أجابت رغد:
"فكرة مرح! إنها كانت تصر علي بأن تعرض لوحاتي على شقيقها الفنان منذ مدة... تقول أنها واثقة من أنها ستعجبه وسيرحب بعرضها في أحد معارضه ذات يوم... وأخذت كراستي كعينة".
عضضت على شفتي وقلت:
"و... ما رأيك أنت؟؟"
فقالت بسرور واضح:
"إذا رسمت لوحة مميزة فلا أحب إلي من أن تعرض ضمن مجموعة لفنان مبدع! سيكون هذا نجاحا كبيرا لي!"
وكانت عيناها تبرقان سرورا...
قلت غير قادر على تحمل المزيد:
"يبدو... يبدو... أنك... مبهورة بالفنان عارف المنذر... ألست كذلك؟؟"
وانتظرت إجابتها وأعصابي تحترق من الغيظ... رغد رفعت بصرها من الكراسة ونظرت إلي... ثم طأطأت رأسها وتوهجت وجنتاها واضطربت تعبيراتها...
ماذا تعنين بربك يا رغد؟؟ كيف تجرئين؟؟
تبا! أي مصيبة ألقت بك علينا أيها العارف؟؟ ومن أين خرجت؟؟
أنا لا أسمح لك بهذا يارغد...
أغلقت الكراسة لأنني لم أستطع تحمل شيء بعد... وبدا الاضطراب على أصابع يدي... لم أقو على كبت مشاعري أكثر... كيف... وأنا أقرأ الإعجاب في عين فتاتي برجل ما... أيا كان؟؟
مددت يدي حتى أمسكت بيدها... وشددت عليها... رغد حملقت بي... وكسا الجد وجهها... رمقتها بنظرات مزجت الغيظ والعتاب والرفض والتوسل... لا أدري إن كانت رغد فهمت أيا منها... تجرأت أخيرا وقلت:
"رغد... لا بد... وأنك... تعرفين أنه... طلب يدك مني".
وتفحصت تعبيراتها بالتفصيل... هربت بناظرها عني... وعلاها الارتباك... وحاولت سحب يدها مني... فشددت عليها أكثر... وقلت:
"إذن...؟؟"
وتأملتها بتركيز شديد... لم تقل شيئا... ولم تحرك ساكنا... غير أن توهج وجهها تفاقم... ما أشعرني بالأم أكثر فأكثر... فشددت على يدها بقوة أكبر... علها تحس بما أعانيه... هذه الحبيبة الخائنة...
قلت:
"ما هو موقفك يا رغد... أخبريني؟؟"
لكنها لم تتفوه بشيء ولم تنظر إلي... أجيبيني يا رغد أرجوك... قولي أنك لا تفكرين في شيء كهذا... وأنك ترين في العالم رجلا غيري أنا... أريحيني أرجوك!.
ولما لم تجب... أرسلتني الأفكار إلى الجنون...
قلت بنيرة عنيفة وقد تفجر الغضب في صوتي:
"تكلمي يا رغد... أطلعيني على ما تفكرين به الآن".
نبرتي القوية أخافت رغد.. فألقت نظرة وجلة ثم حاولت تحرير يدها من قبضتي وقالت بتوسل:
"أرجوك... اتركني".
وأرادت الوقوف والهرب بعيدا... غير أنني لم أطلق سراح يدها ووقفنا معا... هي تحاول الابتعاد وأنا أعيق تحركها...
"أرجوك وليد.."
قلت مباشرة:
"أرجوك أنت... أطلعيني على ما يدور في رأسك".
قفزت دمعة فجأة من عين الصغيرة واجتاحها الحزن...
حرت في تفسير موقفها... قلت:
"أنا من لم يعد يفهمك... ماذا تريدين؟ بمن تفكرين؟"
صاحت رغد ووجهها ينكمش:
"لا أحد...لا شيء... أنا لا أريد أن أتزوج أصلا... أبدا... أنت لن تفهمي.."
وسحبت يدها... وسارعت بالتقاط عكازها ومغادرة المطبخ...
رميت بثقل جسمي على الكرسي... وأسندت رأسي إلى الطاولة... وزفرت زفرة طويلة...
وهذا الموقف العصيب... لم يزد العلاقة بيننا إلا برودا وتباعدا ... وبعد أن كنا نلتقي على الأقل على مائدة الطعام, صرنا لا نلتقي إلا في السيارة... وأنا أقلها ذهابا وعودة إلى ومن الجامعة.
أما الأحاديث التي بيننا فقد تضاءلت لحد التلاشي... ولم نعد نكلم بعضنا البعض غير كلمة أو اثنتين في اليوم الواحد.
كان مأزقا شديدا جدا... أثقل كاهلي وأحنى ظهري... إلا أن الورطة التي تلته... تخطت كل شدة وتجاوزت كل حدة... إنها الكارثة التي قصمت ظهري نهائيا...
كانت ليلة أربعاء... وكنت مستلق في غرفة المعيشة, على وشك النوم, حين وردتني مكالمة هاتفية هيجت كل خلايا اليقضة في دماغي, وغيرت مجرى حياتي مائة وثمانين درجة... على الفور...
كان المتصل أبا حسام... وهو لم يتصل بي منذ فترة.
في البداية تجاهلت الاتصال.. فقد كنت أريد الاسترخاء بعيدا عن أي مؤثر خارجي... غير أن إلحاح المتصل... أثار فضولي.
"مرحبا.."
أجبت فتحدث أبو حسام مباشرة:
"مرحبا يا وليد. كيف حالك؟ أين أنت".
أقلقتني نبرته وسؤاله... فقلت:
"خيرا؟؟"
وفوجئت به يقول:
"هل أنت في المنزل الآن؟؟ أنا عند الباب".
ماذا؟؟!!
"عند الباب؟؟"
سألت مندهشا فأجاب:
"نعم. فإذا كنت موجودا فافتح لي فهناك ما جئت أخبرك عنه".
هببت جالسا بهلع... وسألت:
"ما الأمر؟؟"
فقال:
"دعني أدخل أولا".
وبسرعة ذهبت إلى الفناء وفتحت الباب فوجدت أبا حسام يقف أمام مرآي...
انتابنب الهلع... فوجوده وفي كثل هذا الوقت وبهذه الحال ينذر بالخطر...
قدت الرجل إلى الداخل...وكان يسير بحذر... وذهبنا إلى المجلس الرئيسي وأنا بالكاد أسيطر على ذهولي...
بمجرد أن جلس على المقعد وقبل أي كلام آخر سألته:
"ماذا هناك؟؟"
أبو حسام تلفت يمنة ويسرة... وكأنه يريد أن يستوثق من أن أحدا لا يسمعنا... وكان الجد مجتاحا قسمات وجهه بشكل مخيف...
لطفك يا رب...
تحدث أخيرا وقال:
"هناك أمر خطير يجب أن تعرفه وتتصرف حياله فورا يا وليد".
أفزعتني الجماة, فحملقت به بأوسع عيني... وقلت:
"أي أمر؟؟"
قال وهو يخفت صوته:
"المصادر التي حصلت منها على المعلومات موثوقة مائة في المائة. وأنا أخاطر بإفشائها لك... وقد أتيت سرا لأبلاغك... يجب أن تعيها جيدا وتتصرف حيالها بمنتهى الحذر... وبمنتهى السرعة".
قلت مضطربا:
"جففت حلقي يا عم... أخبرني ماذا هناك؟؟"
وهنا قرب أبو حسام رأسه مني وقال بصوت حذر:
"يتعلق الأمر... بشقيقك".
توقف قلبي عن النبض فجأة... وصدري عن التنفس... واجتاحني فزع مهول... رفعت يدي إلى صدري وقلت بفزع:
"ما به شقيقي؟؟"
أبو حسام ركز أنظاره على وجهي وكأنه يقيس مدى الفزع فيه... ثم سأل:
"أهو هنا؟؟"
فقلت باضطراب:
"لا... لكن مابه شقيقي؟ أرجوك أفصح؟؟ هل أصابه شيء؟؟"
هز أبو حسام رأسه بنفي ممزوج بالأسف... ثم قال:
"ليس بعد... لكنه على حافة الخطر..."
ثم استنشق نفسا قويا من فمه وزفره أسفا ثم قال:
"هل تابعت خبر محاولة اغتيال الوزير... الذي نفذته المنظمة المتمردة قبل أيام؟؟"
أجبت بنظرة من عيني... تابع بعدها أبو حسام قائلا:
"أخوك... متورط مع هذه المنظمة... وشارك في العملية بكل تأكيد".
جفلت... تسمرت في وضعي... تصلبت أطرافي وتيبست عضلاتي... حتى كلمة (ماذا؟؟) لم أقو على النطق بها... أنا ربما... لا أسمع جيدا... ربما أنا نائم؟؟... ماذا... ماذا قلت؟؟
حملقت في أبي حسام... غير مصدق... مذهولا لأبعد حد... فرأيت الجد ينبثق بقوة من عينيه... ثم إذا بي أحس بيده تمسك بكتفي... وصوته يطن في أذني:
"الخبر أكيد تماما... طرت إليك من فوري لأبلغك... أحد الأعضاء وقع في أيدي السلطات وانتزعت منه اعترافات خطيرة... وهي في طريقها للقبض على العناصر جميعا..."
وصمت لحظة... يراقب ردة فعلي وانفعالاتي المذهولة غير المصدقة, ثم أضاف:
"سامر أحد العناصر... متى ما وقع في قبضتهم, فسيعدمونه لا محالة".
أخيرا استطاع فمي النطق متلعثما هاتفا:
"مستحيل!! م... ما... ما الذي... تقوله؟؟"
شد أبو حسام الضغط على كتفي وقال:
"أنا واثق من معلوماتي تماما..."
شهقت ونطقت:
"ما الذي تقوله؟؟ سامر أخي... عضو في... آه... ماذا؟؟ ما هذا الهراء؟؟"
شد أبو حسام على كتفي بحزم أكبر وقال:
"أعرف أنها صدمة... لكن... هذا ليس وقت المفاجأة يا وليد. شقيقك في خطر.. يجب أن تعمل فورا وفي الحال على إخراجه من البلد... الآن يا وليد.. قبل فوات الآوان".
زفرت ونظرت من حولي... علي أجد ما يؤكد لي أنني لست في حلم... كنت رافضا تماما القبول بفكرة أن أخي... أخي أنا... آه كلا... مستحيل...
قلت رافضا ومشككا:
"ربما... ربما".
لكن أبا حسام قال بحزم وجدية بالغين:
"أنا لم أحضر من الشمال إلى الجنوب وبهذه السرعة وهذا الشكل وهذا الوقت لمجرد ( ربما ). وليد... أرجوك أن تستوعب الحقائق بسرعة. حياة شقيقك في خطر حقيقي... إنه متورط مع المنظمة منذ شهور... بعض العناصر هم زملاؤه في العمل في المدينة الصناعية... والعضو المعتقل وتحت وطأة التعذيب أفشى عن خطتهم التالية ومن سينفذها... سينفذونها هنا في المدينة الساحلية قريبا. السلطات ستنصب كمينا وتبتاغهم وترسلهم جميعا إلى الجحيم... لن ينجو إذا ما وقع في قبضتهم... لا مخرج أبدا".
أمسكت برأسي الذي أحسست به يتأرجح على عنقي... وأغمضت عيني لأحول دون رؤية الأشياء بدأت تتراقص من حولي...
أبو حسام وهو يراني هكذا قال حازما:
"يجب أن تتماسك ياوليد... لا وقت للانهيار... يجب أن تنقذه قبل أن يقبض عليه وحينها... لا أمل في إنقاذه".
حركت رأسي تأييدا وأنا لا أزال في مرحلة الصدمة, أجبر نفسي على تخطيها وسباق الزمن...
قلت:
"ماذا أفعل؟؟ كيف أتصرف؟؟"
فقال:
"يجب أن نخرج الشاب من البلد بأسرع أسرع ما يمكن... استخدم كل نفوذك وافعل المستحيل لترحيله إلى الخارج. لا أحد يقع في أيدي السلطات ويعود سالما. وخصوصا في قضية بهذه الخطورة... لا تدخر وسيلة مهما كانت".
مسحت العرق الذي تصبب على وجهي كشلال مياه مالحة... وأخذت أفتح أزرار قميصي العلوية وكأن ذلك يساعد في إزاحة الكتم عن صدري... ثم قلت:
"أنا... لا أعرف أين هو الآن".
فنظر إلي أبو حسام بانزعاج فأوضحت:
"سافر إلى الشمال الجمعة الماضي, ولم يجب على اتصالاتي".
ثم قلت مستنتجا بذعر:
"أخشى أنه..."
فقاطعني:
"لا يزال طليقا... وسيشارك في العملية التالية. لا بد وأنه في الجوار الآن.."
في تلك الليلة... انحرفت الكرة الأرضية عن محور دورانها... وتخبطت واصطدمت في جميع الأجرام السماوية... ولم تبق لا نجما ولا قمرا... إلا وصفعته في رأسي...
غادر أبو حسام المنزل... مخلفا إياي وسط كومة ضخمة هائلة... من حطام الكواكب...
بقيت على ذات المقعد... أتلقى الصفعة تلو الأخرى... فاقدا الحواس الخمس... يحسبني الناظر إلي... جثة متصلبة تنتظر من يواريها...
بعد حقبة من الزمن... الله الأعلم بمداها... عادت الروح إلى جسدي واستطعت التحرك...
وقفت وأنا مفلوق الهامة... يأمرني الشقي الأيمن بالسير يمينا ويأمرني الأيسر بالسير يسارا... حتى إذا ما سرت... ترنحت وكدت أختتم صدماتي بارتطام بالجدار...
صعدت السلم وقادتني قدماي إلى غرفة سامر, في الطابق العلوي.
ربما خيل إلي... أنني سأستيقظ من الكابوس وأرى أخي ينام بسلام على سريره...
لكنه لم يكن على سريره! أشعلت المصابيح غير أن النور لم يكتشف شيئا مستترا....
ولا شعوريا أخذت أفتش بين أغراضه...
مسكين وليد! هل خيل لك دماغك المفلوق... أنك ستجد شقيقك الغائب... مختبئا في أحد الأدراج؟؟
ما وجدته في أحد الأدراج... كان صندوقا... إنه ذات الصندوق الذي رأيته في شقة أخي في المدينة التجارية... والذي تغلبت على فضولي ولم أفتحه...!
ولكن لماذا تتحرك يدي لفتحه الآن؟؟ أي من شقي دماغي يأمرها بذلك؟؟
فتحته... أخيرا فتحته ووقع بصري مباشرة على ما فيه!
اشرأب عنقي... جحظت عيناي... تصادمت قطرات دمي وهي تتدفق بتهور وعشوائية من قلبي...
أتعرفون ماذا رأيت؟؟
لا لن تحزروا...!
لقد كان... مسدسا!!!

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

الجزء التاسع والأربعون

يا شقيقي الوحيد
تقترب الساعة من السابعة والنصف ووليد لم يظهر بعد! سأتأخر عن الجامعة... ألا يزال نائما حتى هذه الساعة؟؟
كان لا بد لي من الذهاب إلى غرفة المعشية – حيث ينام – وطرُقِ الباب...
نحن لا نكلم بعضنا منذ أيام... في الواقع العلاقة بيننا شبه منقطعة منذ زمن... وبعد موضوع الفنان عارف هذا الأخير... لم نعد نتبادل غير التحية...
لكن أنا أرضى من وليد بأي شيء... حتى لو قرر أن يتجاهلني تماما... سأقبل... أريد فقط أن يبقيني تحت جناحه... وأن يسمح لي بأن أراه ولو مرة واحدة كل يوم...
واليوم سيأخذني إلى الطبيب حتى تنزع جبيرة رجلي أخيرا... وأستعيد كامل حركتي... أخيرا...
طرقت الباب مرارا ولم يجبني. كان الوقت يداهمني لذلك لم أتردد كثيرا قبل فتح الباب... والمفاجأة كانت أنه لم يكن في الداخل!
بحثت عنه في المطبخ والغرف المجاورة ولم أجده. شعرت بالقلق... ورجحت أن يكون في الطابق العلوي. لم تكن الخادمة قد استيقظت بعد... اتصلت بغرفته العلوية عبر الهاتف الداخلي وما من مجيب... ازداد قلقي... فاتصلت بهاتفه المحمول... وأخيرا تلقيت ردا:
"نعم رغد"
قالها بسرعة وكأنه على عجلة من أمره أو مشغول... سألته مستغربة:
"أين أنت؟؟"
فأجاب:
"في الجوار... سأصل بعد قليل"
ولكن! إلى أين ذهبت في هذا الصباح الباكر؟؟ وكيف غادرت وتركتني!؟؟
قلت:
"حسنا"
وأنهيت المكالمة وجلست أنتظره في المطبخ. جاء بعد قليل وكان يحمل معه كيسا يحوي أقراص الخبز وفطائر وأطعمة أخرى, فاستنتجت أنه كان في المخبز.
قاد وليد السيارة بسرعة كبيرة نحو الجامعة, على غير العادة... وتلقى ثلاثة اتصالات هاتفيه أثناء الطريق... وكان ظاهرا من كلامه... أن هناك ما يقلقه...
لم أجرؤ على سؤاله... فالتواصل بيننا مؤخرا كان مجمدا... ذهبت إلى جامعتي وقضيت نهاري بين زميلاتي بشكل اعتيادي... دون أن يخطر ببالي... أنه سيكون النهار الأخير...
بعد انتهاء المحاضرات, جلسنا أنا ومرح عند المواقف ننتظر وصول سيارة وليد كالعادة... فهو من كان يوصلنا يوميا ذهابا وإيابا إلى ومن الجامعة. مرت بضع دقائق ولم تظهر السيارة... ووجدت مرح في الانتظار فرصة لتطرح علي السؤال التالي:
"هل من جديد... عن موضوعنا؟؟"
تعني موضوع عرض الزواج!
آه يا مرح! وهل هذا وقته؟؟
لم أشأ أن أكون فظة... وأخبرها مباشرة بأن تنسى الموضوع نهائيا... خصوصا وأن هناك طلب رسمي من عائلتها مقدم رسميا إلى وليد... ولي أمري.. والذي يجب أن يتولى بنفسه الرد الرسمي على الطلب, لم أشأ أن أحرجها وأحرج نفسي لذا قلت متظاهرة بالمرح:
"انتظروا رد أبي!"
لكنني لم أتخلص منها إذ سألت من جديد:
"ماذا عن رأيك أنت؟؟ هل توافقين على الفكرة مبدئيا؟؟"
واحترت بم أجيب؟!
ربما فسرت مرح حيرتي بأنها قبول وخجل... فها هي تبتسم بسرور!
أظهرت الجد على ملامح وجهي وقلت:
"مرح... هناك شيء لم أطلعك عليه من قبل"
فاتسعت ابتسامتها وقالت بفضول مندفع ممزوج بالمزح:
"ما هو؟؟ أخبريني!سرك في بئر!"
آه! يبدو أنه من الصعب أن تأخذ مرح الأمور بجد حقيقي!
قلت وأنا مستمرة في نبرة الجد:
"لقد... كنت مخطوبة في السابق"
اتسعت حدقتا مرح بشدة... وحملقت بي غير مصدقة, فقلت مؤكدة:
"نعم... ولعدة سنوات!"
قالت بعد ذلك وفمها مفغور:
"أحقا!! لا أصدق! كيف!؟؟ متى؟؟ أين؟؟ من؟؟"
انتظرت حتى تستفيق من أثر المفاجأة ثم قلت:
"بلى صدقي"
فقالت مباشرة:
"متى رغد!؟"
أجبت:
"منذ سنين... كنت صغيرة...و... لقد انفصلت عنه... قبل شهور"
لم تخف مرح دهشتها الشديدة...
أستغرب من نفسي!!
كيف أذكر هذا الموضوع وكأنه موقف عابر وانتهى... بينما كان في الواقع حدثا استمر لأربع سنين؟؟!!
أربع سنين عشتها مخطوبة لسامر... وأنا لا أعرف ما هي حقيقة مشاعري نحوه... أصلا... لم أكن أعرف أن هناك أنواع من الشعور... لم أذق منها سوى طعما واحدا... إلى أن ظهر وليد في حياتي من جديد... وأذاقني أصنافا أخرى...
سألت مرح:
"من كان؟؟"
فنظرت إليها نظرة قوية... ثم أبعدت بصري عنها وطأطأت رأسي... وبعد تردد قصير أجبت:
"ابن عمي"
حينها هتفت مرح بدهشة وهي ترفع يدها إلى فمها:
"المليونير!!! وليد شاكر!!؟؟"
التفت إليها بسرعة وقد لسعني تعليقها بقوة فأجبت بتوتر:
"لا... لا..."
ثم زممت شفتي وأضفت:
"شقيقه الأصغر"
فقالت مرح وقد بدا وكأنها آخذة في الاستيعاب:
"هكذا... إذن!"
ثم صمتت قليلا... وعادت تسأل:
"و... لماذا انفصلتما؟؟"
وعند هذا الحد كان يجب أن نتوقف... قلت وأنا أفتح حقيبتي وأستخرج هاتفي وأتظاهر بعدم الاكتراث:
"لا نصيب"
واتصلت مباشرة بوليد... أسأله عن سبب تأخره...
وأدهشني وحيرني حين أجاب:
"أنا آسف يا رغد. لا أستطيع الحضور الآن. مشغول جدا. عودي مع صديقتك"

**********

كنت ساعتها أبذل كل الجهود الممكنة والمستحيلة من أجل تسهيل أمر ترحيل أخي إلى الخارج في أي لحظة تصل يدي إليه... اتخذت عشرات التدابير... ووضعت عدة خطط وبدائل خطط... استعدادا للعملية...
لم يعد لدي شك في أن أخي بالفعل متورط مع تلك المنظمة... ولم أعد بحاجة إلى دليل إضافي بعد ما وجدت في الصندوق...
لا وقت لدي كي أستوعب وأحلل... أنا هنا فقط لأعمل وأعمل... بشتى الطرق... لأعثر عليه وأخرجه من البلد قبل أن تسبقني السلطات إليه...
ولشخص مثلي... عاش في السجن ثمانية أعوام... ورافق مجرمي أمن البلد... وعاصر مصارعهم أمام عينيه, لا أحد بحاجة لأن يشرح لي... ما الذي يمكن أن يلاقيه أخي... لو تم اعتقاله...
عدت إلى المنزل عند الخامسة... في أشد أشد حالات الإعياء والتعب...
عند وصولي استقبلتني رغد بوجه قلق... وسألتني مباشرة:
"تأخرت وليد..."
وسرعان ما لاحظت أثر الإعياء صارخا على وجهي... فقالت هلعة:
"ماذا هناك..."
فركت عيني اللتين لم تذوقا للنوم طعما منذ البارحة ثم قلت:
"متعب من العمل... سأخلد للنوم"
وخطوت خطوة باتجاه غرفة المعيشة, فاستوقفتني رغد قائلة:
"موعدي مع الطبيب"
فتذكرت... أن اليوم... هو موعد نزع جبيرة رغد... وهو أمر ألغاه من ذاكرتي ما حل مكانه بكل قوة...
التفت إليها وقلت:
"لا وقت لدينا"
فنظرت إلي بحيرة واستغراب وحزن... عندها اقتربت منها خطوة وقلت:
"رغد... اجمعي أهم أشياءك في حقيبة... جهزيها في أسرع وقت اليوم"
بدا الذعر على وجه صغيرتي ورفعت يدها نحو عنقها وقالت متوجسة خيفة:
"ستعيدني إلى خالتي؟؟... كلا أرجوك"
فحملقت فيها قارئا مخاوفها وتوسلاتها ثم قلت:
"ليس هذا... قد نضطر إلى سفر طارئ وحرج في أية لحظة... استعدي"
وتابعت سيري إلى غرفة المعيشة تاركا إياها في حيرتها... واستلقيت على الكنبة وغرقت في النوم بسرعة...
"وليد... سامر هنا"
فتحت عيني... واستفقت لأكتشف أنني لا زلت نائما على الكنبة... وأرى رغد تقف أمامي...
لكن... مهلا... ماذا كانت تقول؟؟ ماذا كنت أحلم؟؟ ماذا سمعت؟؟ ماذا هيئ لي؟؟
استويت جالسا وأنا لا أزال بين النوم والصحوة... ونظرت إلى ساعة يدي... فرأيتها تشير إلى الثامنة مساء...
أوه... الصلاة...
قلت:
"لماذا لم توقظيني عند المغرب؟"
كان شيئا من القلق علو وجهها... وسمعتها تقول:
"لم أكن أعلم أنك لا تزال نائما... أحسست بحركة في المنزل فبحثت عنك... ووجدتك نائما هنا... سألت الخادمة فأخبرتني بأنها رأت السيد الأصغر يصعد السلم... أتيت لأوقظك وأخبرك بهذا"
لخمس ثوان بقيت محملقا فيها أستوعب ما قالته... ثم... وبسرعة البرق... قفزت من مكاني وركضت طائرا نحو الطابق العلوي...
أقبلت باندفاع نحو غرفة شقيقي وكان الباب مغلقا... ففتحته بسرعة واقتحمت الغرفة...
وكم كاد قلبي أن ينفجر من البهجة... حين رأيت شقيقي سامر... يقف أمام عيني...
"الحمد لله"
انسكبت الجملة من لساني وطرت نحو شقيقي وطوقته بذراعي وضممته إلى صدري...
"حمدا لك يا رب... حمدا لك يا رب"
ألف حمد لك يا رب... فقد رددت إلي شقيقي سالما... حيا... معافى... الآن أستطيع أن أخبئه... أن أحميه بحفظك... وأبعده عن الخطر...
أزحت ذراعي عن أخي ونظرت إلى عينيه... فرأيت الشك... والاتهام ينبعثان منهما... وانتبهت حينها إلى الصندوق الذي كان سامر يخبئ فيه السلاح... موضوعا ومفتوحا على السرير...
كلانا نظر إلى الصندوق... ثم إلى بعضنا البعض... ونظرتنا تبلغ إحداها الأخرى... بما استنتجت...
أخيرا نطق سامر قائلا:
"أين هو؟؟"
يقصد المسدس.. والذي أخذته أنا من صندوقه ذلك اليوم, وأخفيته...
لم أجب... فكرر سامر وبنبرة أغلظ وأشد:
"أين هو؟؟"
حدقت به برهة ثم قلت:
"تخلصت منه"

بدأ وجه شقيقي يضطرب... تغيرت ألوانه وتبدلت سحنته... وزفر بنفاذ صبر وعاد يكرر:
"وليد... أخبرني أين وضعته؟؟ ولماذا سمحت لنفسك باقتحام غرفتي والعبث بأشيائي؟؟"
قلت محاولا امتصاص غضبه وأنا أمسك بذراعه:
"دعنا نجلس ونتحدث"
غير أن أخي سحب ذراعه من يدي وهتف بعصبية:
"أعده إلي يا وليد الآن... لا وقت عندي"
فنظرت إليه بعطف وقلت:
"لا وقت... لماذا؟؟ ما أنت فاعل؟؟"
فرد باقتضاب:
"ليس من شأنك... ولا تقحم نفسك في ما لا يخصك"
فرددت مباشرة معترضا:
"لا يخصني؟؟ أنت شقيقي يا سامر... شقيقي الوحيد وكل ما يتعلق بك يخصني ويعنيني"
قال سامر بعصبية وصبر نافذ:
"وليد لو سمحت... لا داعي لتضييع الوقت في الكلام... أعد السلاح إلي في الحال ودعني أذهب"
وكلمة (أذهب) هذه هزت جسدي من شعر رأسه إلى أظافر قدميه... ثم هززت رأسي بــ (كلا) فما كان من أخي إلا أن تجاوزني وسار مندفعا نحو الباب وهو يقول:
"سأفتش عنه بنفسي"
وانطلق نحو غرفة نومي... دخلها وباشر بتقليب الأشياء وبعثرة كل ما تقع يده عليه, بحثا عن المسدس...
وقفت عند الباب أراقبه... وأنا لا أصدق أنها الحقيقة... أخي أنا... عضو في منظمة للمتمردين... يشارك في تنفيذ عمليات إجرامية؟؟ أخي أنا... يملك سلاحا... ويغتال البشر...؟؟
"أين أخفيته يا وليد تبا لك!"
قال ذلك بعد أن اشتط به الغضب ويأس من العثور على ضالته... فقلت: "لا تتعب نفسك... إنه ليس هنا"
التفت إلي والشرر يتطاير من عينيه وزمجر:
"إذن... لن تدلني على مكانه؟؟"
فأجبت بحزم مع مرارة:
"أبدا"
وما كان من شقيقي إلا أن ألقي ما كان في يده وسار منطلقا إلى خارج الغرفة وباتجاه السلم...
تبعته وأنا أقول:
"إلى أين ستذهب؟؟ إنه ليس في المنزل"
فسمعته يرد:
"إذن... سأترك لك أنت المنزل"
انفجرت القنابل في رأسي... ركضت خلفه وأنا أهتف:
"انتظر... انتظر"
قفزت الدرجات قفزا حتى أدركته عند أواخرها وأطبقت بيدي على ذراعه... قلت:
"لن أدعك تخرج"
سامر حاول تحرير ذراعه من قبضتي فشددت أكثر... فصرخ في وجهي:
"اتركني"
غير أنني شددته أكثر وأعقته عن التقدم...
حينها سدد ركلة بركبته إلى معدتي مباشرة... وفرط الألم أصابني بشلل مفاجئ... فتمكن من الإفلات من قبضتي وهرول مبتعدا...
لحقت به بسرعة وأدركته عند الممر فأمسكت به وجذبته وأنا أهتف:
"لن أدعك تذهب يا سامر... لن ادعك"
ودارت بيننا معركة عنيفة... أشد شراسة وضراوة من تلك التي أشعلناها ليلة زيارة (عارف المنذر) لنا...
كنت أضربه وأنا أتألم... أمزق ملابسه وأنا أتمزق... أدميه وأنا أنزف... يستحيل أن أتركك تخرج يا سامر... وإن اضطررت لكسر ساقيك فسأفعل... لكنني لن أدعك تقع في أيدي السلطات... لن أدعهم يلمسوا منك ولا شعرة واحدة...

*********

وقفت أشاهد عراك ابني عمي الجنوني مذعورة... ألصق جسدي بالجدار خشية أن تنالني صفعة طائشة من أي من قبضتيهما!
كلما ضرب أحدهما الآخر أطلقت صيحة ذعر وأخفيت عيني خلف راحة يدي.. وانتفض جسمي. كان سامر يحاول التوجه إلى المدخل.. إلى الباب.. لكن وليد كان يجره في الاتجاه المعاكس وهو يصرخ:
"لن أسمح لك بالذهاب... لن أدعهم يمسكون بك... لن أسلمك للموت بهذا الشكل أبدا"
وسامر يحاول التحرر من يده وهو يصرخ:
"اتركني... لا شأن لك بي..."
فيرد وليد:
"سيقبضون عليك ألا تفهم؟؟ سيلقون بك في السجن إلى أن يعدموك بأبشع وسيلة.. أنا لن أسمح لهم بالوصول إليك"
ويحتدم العراك بين الشقيقين وأرى اللون الأحمر يشق جداول وبركا على جسديهما...
يضرب سامر ساق وليد بقوة فيجثو أرضا... ويحاول سامر الفرار فتقبض يدا وليد على رجله ويشده بعنف فيفقد توازنه ويقع أرضا... يطبق وليد على رجلي سامر ويجره في الممر عنوة... يحاول سامر النهوض ويفشل.. يصرخ:
"اتركني... ابتعد"
ويوجه ركلة بقدمه نحو وليد فتصيب أنفه مباشرة... لكن وليد لم يطلق سراح سامر من قبضته بل جره وهو يحك جسده بالأرض... ويحاول سامر غرس أظافره في الرخام الأملس دون جدوى... فيصرخ بصوت أقوى وأعنف:
"اتركني أيها الوحش"
ووليد مستمر في جر أخيه إلى أن أدخله مجلس الضيوف... لم أعد من مكاني أستطيع رؤيتهما لكن صراخهما كان يدوي في كل المنزل... وسمعت أيضا صوت المزيد من الركلات والضربات والآهات المتوجعة القوية... والتي جعلتني أرجح أن كسرا ما قد أصاب عظام منهما...
لم أشعر إلا ودموع الرعب تنسكب فائضة من عيني...
لقد... سبق وأن عاصرت عراكا بينهما,ولكن ما يحدث الآن... يفوق حد الجنون...
"رغد"
فجأة انتفض جسمي على صرخة أحد يهتف مناد باسمي...
"رغد... تعالي بسرعة"
حتى أنني لقوة الزمجرة لم أعرف صاحبها...
"رغد أسرعي"
أمسكت بعكازي وهرولت نحو المجلس تاركة قلبي معلقا على الجدار الذي كنت أستند إليه... فور وصولي إلى فتحة الباب وقع بصري على وليد يلوي ذراع سامر وهو يلصقه بالجدار بينما يحاول سامر التملص ويسدد رفسات عشوائية نحو رجلي وليد...
"أغلقي الباب بالمفتاح"
قال ذلك وليد, فنظرت إليه غير مستوعبة... ماذا يقول..؟؟
فصرخ:
"هيا بسرعة.."
ارتجفت من صرخته ونظرت إلى الباب ورأيت المفتاح مغروسا في ثقبه...
صرخ وليد:
"أقفليه بسرعة هيا"
وفي نفس الوقت صرخ سامر:
"إياك يا رغد"
فصرخ وليد صرخة مجلجلة:
"تحركي"
انصعت بعدها لأمره بلا إدراك, وأغلقت الباب وأقفلته...
وقفت خلف الباب المقفل واضعة يدي على صدري... وأنا أحملق في المفتاح... ولم يعطني العراك الذي هز الباب أمام مرآي, أي فرصة للتفكير واستيعاب ما يجري...
ابتعدت عن الباب وأنا أتوقع أن يقلع في أية لحظة... كان جسد أيا منهما يرتطم به المرة بعد الأخرى... ثم أخذت قبضتا أحدهما تدكه دكا...
"افتحي يا رغد"
لقد كان سامر...
"إياك أن تفتحي... ابقي مكانك"
صوت وليد...
وتداخلت الأصوات الصارخة الثائرة المجنونة... افتحي لا تفتحي... حتى شعرت بالدوار وخررت على الأرض...
انطلق البكاء المكبوت من صدري أخيرا وأخذت أصرخ:
"ماذا يحدث... ما الذي تفعلانه؟؟ ماذا حل بكما؟؟"
وأنا لا أفهم شيئا...
ثم سمعت ضربات قوية على الباب أوشكت على اختراقه من شدتها... وصراخ سامر يهتف:
"افتحي الباب يا رغد"
يليه صوت وليد:
"لا تستمعي إليه يا رغد... إذا خرج فسوف يقتلونه... إياك يا رغد..."
التفت إلى الباب وهتفت:
"من يقتلون من؟؟"
فجاءني رد وليد:
"الشرطة تطلبه... سيجدونه حتما... أنا سأنقذه قبل أن يصلوا إليه..."
أنا... لا أفهم شيئا... لا أفهم شيئا...
"رغد"
ناداني وليد:
"رغد أتسمعين؟؟"
أجبت:
"نعم"
قال:
"أحضري هاتفي المحمول بسرعة"
لم أعقب... فقال:
"هل تسمعينني يا رغد؟؟"
قلت:
"ما الذي يجري؟؟ أنا لا أفهم؟؟"
فقال:
"أحضري هاتفي... ولا تفتحي الباب إلا حين أطلب أنا ذلك... بسرعة يا رغد"
ونهضت, وامتثلت لأمر وليد وجلبت هاتفه من غرفة المعيشة. وقفت عند الباب وقلت:
"الهاتف"
فسمعته يخاطب سامر:
"دعني أنقذك يا سامر... أنا أعرف سبيلا لذلك... لا تعترضني أرجوك"
لكن الظاهر أن سامر انكب مجددا على وليد وتعاركا ثانيا...
"ما الذي تريده مني؟؟ لماذا لا تتركني وشأني؟؟"
قال سامر, فأجاب وليد:
"لن أتركك وشأنك يا سامر... إنهم سيقبضون عليك ويقتلونك ألا تفهم؟؟"
فقال سامر:
"وما الذي يهمك أنت؟؟ هذه حياتي أنا"
فيرد وليد بصوت شجي متألم:
"كيف تقول ذلك؟؟ إنك أخي الوحيد... كل من تبقى لي من عائلتي... أنا لا أقبل أن يصيبك أي ضرر"
فرد سامر:
"منافق"
فجاء صوت وليد يرد بألم أشد:
"أنا يا سامر؟؟"
فيقول سامر:
"أنت أصلا لم تكترث لي ولمشاعري... أي أخوة وأي نفاق"
وحل صمت مفاجئ... بعد طول جلبة وضجيج... ثم سمعت وليد يقول:
"أكترث لك ولكل ما يعنيك يا سامر... ألا ترى ما أنا فيه؟؟ ألا ترى؟؟ ألا تعرف ما حل بي منذ عرفت؟؟"
ثم أضاف:
"دعني أجري اتصالاتي وأتصرف بسرعة قبل فوات الأوان"
فقال سامر:

"وفر جهودك... لقد فات الأوان... أنا لا يهمني أي شيء... لا الحياة ولا الموت"
فرد وليد:
"لم يفت الأوان... سأعمل على إخراجك من البلد ومن كل بد"
ثم تغيرت نبرته إلى الرجاء وقال:
"ابق مكانك... أرجوك أنا مرهق... لا طاقة لي بالمزيد"
ثم اقترب صوته... صار عند الباب مباشرة... خاطبني أنا قائلا:
"رغد افتحي الباب"
وبقيت لثوان مترددة... وسألت:
"هل أفتح؟؟"
فأجاب:
"نعم افتحي"
بحذر أدرت المفتاح في ثقبه... ثم رأيت قبضة الباب تدور... والباب ينفتح ويظهر منه وليد... بمظهر فظيع ومرعب...
تحرك وليد بسرعة إلى الخارج وصد محاولة سامر للحاق به وأغلق الباب وأقفله فورا...
أخذ سامر يضرب على الباب بيديه ورجليه وهو يصرخ طالبا منا فتحه ووليد واقف على الناحية الأخرى يقول:
"لن أفتحه يا سامر... أرجوك لا تعقد علي الأمر... انتظر حتى أؤمن فرارك... أرجوك ثق بي"
صرخ سامر:
"جبان... ستدفع ثمن هذا..."
ولم يجب وليد...
رأيته يطأطئ رأسه... ثم يمسح براحته على وجهه ثم يرفه رأسه متأوها ويمسد على ذراعه... ثم يستدير إلي...
هل أصف لكم كيف كان؟؟
يفوق الوصف...
الملابس... ممزقة... ملطخة بالدماء... العنق... مخطط بالخدوش الدامية... الشعر مبعثر في كل الاتجاهات... كعش هجره عصفوره قبل أن يكمله... الوجه متورم شديد الاحمرار... متغير الملامح... يحملق الناظر فيه بضع دقائق... ليعرف صاحبه... وشارعان متوازيان من الرواسب المالحة... يمتدان من المقلتين شاقين الوجنتين... ينتهي أحدهما إلى غابة من الشعر الأسود... والآخر يصب كنهر ناضب في بركة من الدماء الغزيرة...تنبع من أنفه...
وليد... قلبي!!!
مد وليد يده باتجاهي... ومن فرط ذهولي بفظاعة منظره... لم أفهم ما يعني...
هل... هل يريد أن... أشد على يده وأربت عليه؟؟
أم... يريد أن... أنظف جراحه وأضمدها؟؟
أم... يريد أن يستند إلي... نعم... فهو في حالة فظيعة... وربما لا يستطيع السير بمفرده...
لما أحس وليد ضياعي, قال:
"الهاتف"
هنا ضرب سامر الباب وصرخ:
"افتحوا الباب... دعوني أخرج من هنا"
تناول وليد الهاتف من يدي, ثم نزع المفتاح من ثقبه, ونظر إلي وقال:
"إياك يا رغد... أن تفتحي له... إياك"
وربما لاحظ تيهي... وعدم استيعابي لشيء... فقال مؤكدا ومحذرا:
"حياته بين أيدينا... إياك وفتح الباب مهما حصل... أتفهمين؟؟"
أفهم؟؟ أفهم ماذا يا وليد؟؟
هززت رأسي كيفما اتفق... وحاولت أن أنطق بسؤال, غير أن وليد كان قد باشر بالاتصال الهاتفي... وابتعد عني... واختفى...
بعد ذلك بأربعين دقيقة وفيما كنت أجلس في غرفتي في حيرتي وهلعي أتاني وظاهر عليه أنه استحم ونظف جروحه وبدل ملابسه وأخبرني بأنه سيخرج في مشاوير مهمة وسيعيد الخادمة إلى مكتب التخديم... وسألني إن كنت قد جهزت حقيبة السفر وانزعج عندما أجبته بالنفي...
"لا وقت أمامنا يا رغد... اجمعي أهم أشياءك واستعدي للسفر الطارئ خلال يومين أو ثلاثة"
تفاقم القلق على وجهي وسألت:
"ألن توضح لي ما يحصل؟؟"
فأجاب إجابة مقتضبة وهو يستدير ويغادر:
"تورط في عمليات شغب خطيرة... السلطات ستقبض عليه... أريد أن أفر به من البلد وبعدها نوضح الأمور"
توقف وليد واستدار إلي ونظر إلي نظرة جد وتحذير:
"لا تفتحي الباب يا رغد... إياك"
أطال النظرة إلي, ثم غادر... تاركا إياي في ذهول ما بعده ذهول...
بعد ذلك بفترة قصيرة... خرجت من غرفتي وتسللت بحذر نحو غرفة المجلس... اقتربت من الباب, وألصقت أذني به مسترقة السمع لأي حركة أو صوت يصدران من الداخل... كان الهدوء التام يغمر الغرفة بحيث لا تصدق أنها كانت تعج بالصراخ كالبركان قبل فترة...
همست بصوت خفيف:
"سامر"
ولم أجد جوابا, فطرقت الباب طرقا خفيفا وأنا أنادي:
"سامر... هل تسمعني؟؟"
جاء صوت سامر يجيب:
"رغد"
ثم أحسست بحركة... سمعت سامر بعدها يقول وقد اقترب صوته من الباب:
"أين وليد يا رغد؟؟"
أجبت:
"خرج من المنزل"
فسأل:
"إلى أين ذهب؟؟"
قلت:
"قال أن لديه مشاوير ضرورية ليقطعها"
صمت سامر... فقلت:
"كيف إصاباتك؟؟"
فأنا لا أستبعد أن يكون عظم منه قد كسر... بعد العراك الوحشي مع وليد. لم يجب سامر فالتزمت الصمت قليلا ثم سألت:
"ماذا يحدث يا سامر؟؟ أخبرني"
ولكنه لم يجب. فواصلت:
"أرجوك قل لي... ما الذي فعلته ويعرض حياتك للخطر؟؟ ولماذا؟؟ أنا لا أصدق..."
قال سامر فجأة:
"رغد افتحي الباب"
ابتعدت عن الباب, وكأنني أخشى أن أنصاع للأمر بمجرد قربي منه... ولم أعقب... فقال سامر بنبرة رجاء شديد:
"أرجوك يا رغد... افتحي الباب... هناك من ينتظرني... الأمر مهم جدا"
فتشجعت وسألت:
"أي أمر؟؟"
فسكت سامر برهة ثم أجاب:
"لا أستطيع أخبارك... افتحي الباب ودعيني أخرج قبل عودة وليد... إنه لا يعرف شيئا ولا يفهم الحقيقة"
أعدت ذات السؤال:
"أي حقيقة؟؟"
فقال بنفاذ صبر:
"لا أستطيع أن أشرح لك الآن... يجب أن أخرج وإلا فإن كارثة ستحل بأصدقائي... أرجوك يا رغد... افتحيه ودعيني ألحق بالأوان قبل فواته"
تراجعت للوراء خطوة وأنا أهز رأسي رفضا... وكأنني أحذر نفسي وأنذرها من مغبة الانصياع...
سمعت سامر يطرق على الباب وهو يقول:
"أين أنت يا رغد... أرجوك... افتحيه"
فقلت:
"لا أستطيع"
قال:
"لماذا؟؟"
فأجبت:
"وليد..."

----------


## لبنه كيري

مشكورررررر اخوي ساقي العطاشا اني هاذي الجزاء قريتها اتمنى اقرا النهايه في هذا المنتدى 

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## همسة ألم

هذي الروايه فضيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييعه
بجد بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووعه
أنا قريتها إلين النهاية في كتاب 
وطبعا نهايتها ولا أروع  :bigsmile: 
اقول بصرااحة إذا في في الحقيقة رجاال مثل وليد أنا أريده 
وأبدا لا أتخلى عنه  :embarrest:   :embarrest: 
تسلم أخوووووووووووووووي على النقل الرااائع  :amuse:

----------


## ورد الياسمين

بالفعل روايه رائعه ونهايتها كذلك

والاجزاء المتبقيه ليست كثيرة

اذا ما يقدر اخوي ساقي العطاشا يكملها بتبرع اكمل الاجزاء الباقيه

----------


## كياني حبك

ورده الياسمــــــــــــــــين
كمليها بليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز
رجيتك رجــــــــــــــــــــاء
لان اخر رد لساقي العطاشا
شهر 10من العام الماضي
اذا ماعيك امر كمليها



دمتي بود

----------


## ورد الياسمين

هلا بك خيتي كياني حبك

ولا يهمك بكملها

اتمنى لك قراءة ممتعة


دمت بجمال روحك

----------


## ورد الياسمين

سمعت سامر يطرق على الباب وهو يقول:
"أين أنت يا رغد... أرجوك... افتحيه"
فقلت:
"لا أستطيع"
قال:
"لماذا؟؟"
فأجبت:
"وليد..."

وقبل أن أتم الجملة قاطعني قائلا بحنق:
"وليد لا يعرف الحقيقة... إنه سيندم كثيرا حينما يكتشفها... لا وقت لأوضح لك يا رغد... أرجوك افتحيه وخلصيني"
قلت:
"انتظر حتى يأتي وليد وبين له الحقيقة... ثم... ثم إن المفتاح معه هو"
فقال:
"ستجدين مجموعة المفاتيح الاحتياطية في درج مكتبه كما يتركها عادة... هاتي المجموعة وفتشي عن المفتاح المناسب. بسرعة يا رغد... أرجوك"
قلت وأنا أبعد يدي خلف ظهري:
"لا أستطيع يا سامر... وليد حذرني"
فإذا به يقول فجأة:
"طبعا ستطيعينه هو"
فوجئت من كلامه, وسحبت يدي نحو صدري ثم قلت مبررة:
"لأنه... قال... إن هذا خطر على حياتك"
فرد سامر بعصبية:
"غير صحيح... إنه مخطئ... بقائي هنا خطر على حياتي وحياة أصدقائي"
ثم أضاف:
"أنت تشاركين في تعريض حياتنا للخطر... هل هذا يرضيك؟؟"
قلت:
"لا"
فقال:
"إذن افتحي الباب... وأنا أضمن لك بأننا سنكون بخير وممتنين لك على إنقاذنا"
"أحقا؟؟"
"أجل يا رغد... هيا الآن افتحيه... وأنا سأتصل بوليد وأشرح له كل شيء... عجلي أرجوك"
احترت في أمري... فسامر يبدو صادقا جدا فيما يقول... وكان يقنعني بأنني أعرض حياته للخطر بإبقائه حبيسا... لكن نظرات وليد المهددة... وهو يخاطبني قبل خروجه مباشرة تجعلني أتردد... وأبتعد عن الباب...
"رغد... الآن"
قال سامر... غير أنني أجبت حاسمة الأمر:
"لا أستطيع يا سامر... سامحني"
وسمعت على أثرها ضربة قوية تصدع الباب لها...
عدت إلى غرفتي وبدأت أحاول جمع أهم حاجياتي في حقيبة صغيرة... وبعد نصف ساعة سمعت ضربا على باب غرفة المجلس, وصوت سامر يناديني...
توجهت إليه مسرعة وقلت:
"نعم سامر أنا هنا"
فقال:
"رغد هل لي ببعض الماء من فضلك؟؟"
ولما لاحظ صمتي قال بنبرة رجاء:
"أكاد أموت عطشا... اجلبي لي قارورة كبيرة رجاء"
قلت بتردد:
"لكن..."
فقال بنبرة أشد رجاء... تذوب لها الصخور الصلبة:
"لكن ماذا يا رغد؟؟ سألتك بالله... حلقي تجرّح من شدة الجفاف... تكاد دمائي تتخثر في عروقها... أرجوك ولو كأسا واحدا"
انفطر قلبي لكلامه... لم أتحمل... ألقيت بثقل جسدي على الباب وقلت بنبرة توشك على البكاء:
"لا تخدعني يا سامر... أرجوك"
فقال:
"أخدعك؟؟ أقول لك إنني أكاد أموت عطشا... تبخرت سوائل جسمي في العراك مع ابن عمك... ألا ترحمين بحالي؟؟"
وللألم المرير الذي أحسسته, عزمت على أن أقدم له الماء... ولكنني ما كدت أبتعد بضع خطوات حتى سمعت صوت جرس المنزل يقرع...
كان قرعا متواصلا مربكا... شعرت بالخوف, وعدت أدراجي إلى الباب أخاطب سامر: 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"جرس الباب يقرع"
قال:
"أسمعه"
قلت:
"من يكون؟؟ ولماذا يقرع بهذا الشكل؟؟"
فقال سامر:
"تجاهليه... إياك وأن تجيبيه"
وزادت الجملة فزعي... فقلت:
"من هذا؟؟ لا أشعر بالطمأنينة... أنا خائفة"
فقال:
"اسمعي يا رغد... اتصلي بوليد وأخبريه عن هذا وقولي له أن يتوخى الحذر"
فقلت وقلقي يتفاقم:
"هل تعرف من يكون؟؟"
فأجاب:
"لا ولكن الحذر واجب"
توقف القرع وأنا أتصل بوليد...
أخبرته فحذرني من الإجابة على أي طارق وأمرني بأن أبقى ساكنة لحين عودته.
سألني عن سامر فأخبرته بأنه يشعر بالعطش ويطلب الماء فنهاني عن تصديقه وأكد علي بألا أقترب من الباب نهائيا, وأخبرني بأنه سيعود بعد قليل...
وهذا القليل استمر قرابة الساعة... ولم تكن كأي ساعة...
جلست قرب عتبات متصلة بالممر المؤدي إلى غرفة المجلس... في منتصف المسافة ما بين باب المدخل الرئيسي للمنزل وباب المجلس... وألصقت أذنا على كلا البابين...
الأذن اليمنى كانت تسمع سامر وهو يسأل بمرارة:
"أين الماء يا رغد؟؟"
والأذن اليسرى تترقب عودة وليد... وأخيرا التقطت هذه الأذن صوت باب المدخل يفتح...
هببت واقفة ويممت أنظاري شطر المدخل... متلهفة لرؤية وليد يدخل... فيسكن قلبي...
إن مجرد الإحساس بوجوده فيما حولي... يشعرني بالطمأنينة والأمان... "لم تقفين هنا؟؟"
سألني بقلق وهو ربما يلحظ التعبيرات المتلهفة على وجهي, قلت:
"تأخرت"
فقال:
"توخيت المزيد من الحذر..."
فقلت بشيء من الاندفاع:
"سامر عطشان... عجل إليه بالماء أرجوك"
ورأيت عضلات فكه تنقبض ثم عقب:
"لعن الله الظالمين"
وسار مباشرة إلى المطبخ, وحمل قارورة ماء وكأسا فارغا واتجه بهما إلى غرفة المجلس...
"سامر... جلبت لك الماء"
قال وليد بعد أن طرق الباب واستخرج المفتاح من جيبه... ثم أضاف:
"أرجوك... لنتصرف كراشدين"
وبعد تردد قصير, فتح الباب ودخل...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

رأيت شقيقي جالسا على أحد المقاعد... مبعثر الشعر والملابس, وعليه إمارات الإعياء... وتصبغ ألوان الطيف وجهه المجروح... اقتربت منه وأنا أحمل القارورة الماء وكأسا... ملأته بالماء ثم قربته إليه وقلت:
"تفضل"
رمقني أخي بنظرة حادة... وبدا كأنه متردد... ثم حرك يده باتجاه الكأس.
تناول الكأس مني, وألقى علي نظرة, ثم... إذا به يسكب محتواه فجأة نحو وجهي...
وقف بسرعة وألقى بالكأس وهرول نحو الباب. وضعت القارورة جانبا وركضت خلفه مسرعا وأمسكت به وجررته إلى الداخل, ثم دفعت به بقوة نحو المقعد وجريت نحو الباب وخرجت وأقفلته على الفور.
سمعت صوت أخي يصرخ:
"افتح يا وليد... أنا لست حيوانا لتحبسني هكذا"
فرددت بانفعال:
"ستبقى حبيسا هنا يا سامر إلى حين موعد السفر. لن أسمح لأي مخلوق بأن يصل إليك. أتسمعني؟؟ سأخرجك من البلد بعد الغد"
فصرخ سامر:
"ومن قال لك أنني أريد أن أخرج؟؟"
فقلت بعصبية:
"ستخرج يا سامر. ستفعل ما أطلبه منك حرفيا.. أفهمت؟؟ أنا دبرت كل شيء... لا فكرة لديك عما فعلته وما بذلته لأجل ترحيلك... مهما صرخت ومهما قاومت ومهما تعاركت.. ستفعل ما أريده أنا... شئت أم أبيت ستنفذ خطتي"
هاج سامر من جديد, وأخذ يضرب الباب حتى خشيت أن ينجح في اقتلاعه... التفت إلى رغد فرأيتها تنظر إلي نظرات ذعر واتهام...
لا أنقصك الآن يا رغد... أرجوك...
ابتعدت عن الممر وقلبي يعتصر لحالة شقيقي... ذهبت إلى مكتبي لأخذ بعض الأشياء ثم صعدت إلى الطابق العلوي لأعد حقيبة سفري...
كانت الأشياء مبعثرة في غرفة نومي... فقد قلبها أخي رأسا على عقب وهو يفتش عن السلاح...
استخرجت حقيبة سفر صغيرة وبدأت أجمع فيها أهم الحاجيات... وفي ذات الوقت أحاول إعادة النظام إلى الغرفة ولو قليلا...
فجأة... رأيت شيئا لم أكن أتمنى أن أراه آنذاك... شيئا أسطواني الشكل... مرميا مع مجموعة من الأشياء المبعثرة على الأرض...
صندوق أماني رغد!
وصدقوني... لم أنتبه ليدي وهي تضعه في الحقيبة خطأ... كنت شاردا... ولم أكتشف ذلك إلا لاحقا...
بعد أن انتهيت من إعداد تلك الحقيبة, أقفلت باب غرفتي ثم ذهبت لتفقد غرفة سامر... وأخذت منها هاتفه وحقيبته اليدوية والتي كانت تحتوي وثائق مهمة, وأشياء أخرى... ثم أقفلتها وبقية الغرف, وحملت الحقيبتين إلى الطابق السفلي, ثم ذهبت إلى رغد واستلمت منها حقيبتها, ونقلت الحقائب الثلاث إلى السيارة المركونة في المرآب... عندما عدت للداخل وجدت رغد تقف في انتظاري, وطبعا ألف علامة استفهام تدور حولها... لكنها لم تسألني عن شيء... ربما من هول الموقف... ألقت علي نظرة... وعادت أدراجها إلى غرفتها.
يدرك كلانا أن المأزق خطير وأنه ليس بالوقت المناسب للكلام...
اقتربت من باب غرفة المجلس, تحسسته... وداهمني ألم فظيع في معدتي... فانسحبت إلى غرفة المعيشة وابتلعت قرصين من دوائي لم يأتيا بمفعول يذكر وبقيت أتلوى على المقعد لوقت طويل...
الساعة الرابعة فجرا يرن منبه هاتفي المحمول, يوقظني لتأدية الصلاة...
أنهيت صلاتي وتلاوتي لآيات الذكر الحكيم ودعائي للرب الرحيم... ثم ذهبت إلى المطبخ ولا شيء يشغل تفكيري غير أخي...
وضعت بعض الطعام والماء على صينية, وتوجهت بها إلى غرفة المجلس...
كان نائما بكل هدوء على الأرض, وقد توسد إحدى الوسائد التابعة للمقعد... وتلحف بأخرى... رق قلبي له... أردت أن أربت عليه بحنان... لكني ربت بقوة أشد قليلا لأوقظه للصلاة...
استيقظ سامر وأخذ ينظر إلى ما حوله بهلع... يبدو أن تربيتي كان أقوى مما تصورت... قلت مطمئنا إياه:
"بسم الله... لا تفزع... إنه وقت الصلاة"
نظر إلي أخي ولم يكلمني... ثم نهض وجعل يمدد أطرافه بإعياء... وتوجه إلى دورة المياه التابعة للغرفة. أسرعت وجلبت سجادتي وفرشتها على الأرض... خرج أخي بعد قليل وقال:
"أريد أن أستحم"
ترددت قليلا... ثم خرجت وأقفلت الباب وعدت مجددا أحمل إليه ملابس نظيفة... وبقيت في الغرفة إلى أن أنهى حمامه وأدى صلاته... وعيني ترقبه من كل الزوايا...
قلت:
"تقبل الله"
فأجاب دون أن ينظر إلي:
"منا ومنكم"
ثم رأيته يضطجع على المقعد... قلت:
"جلبت لك بعض الطعام... أرجوك تناول شيئا"
ولم يلتفت أخي إلي...
قلت:
"سننطلق قبل طلوع فجر الغد... أخبرني إن كنت تحتاج شيئا لنأخذه معنا"
ولم يرد...
اقتربت منه وتحدثت إليه بكل عطف... بقلب يحمل كل الحب والقلق... إذ قلت:
"أخي... يا نور عيني... أنا لن أسألك لماذا فعلت هذا... ولا يهمني أن أعرف أي تفاصيل... إنني أريد فقط أن تنجو بحياتك وتبتعد عن الخطر بأسرع ما يمكن"
وتابعت:
"إنني عشت تجربة السجن... وقد كان معي في زنزانتي مجرمو سياسة وأمن بلد... ورأيت كيف عاملتهم السلطات وكيف عذبتهم أشد التعذيب وقتلتهم أمام ناظري"
قال أخي أخيرا:
"نحن لسنا مجرمين"
تفحصت رده ثم قلت:
"السلطات تعتبركم مجرمين. تصف كل من يعارضها علنا ويثير الشغب والفوضى بأي شكل من الأشكال تحت اسم مجرمي أمن"
التفت إلي أخي وكأنه يبدي إلي شيئا من الاهتمام لكلامي أخيرا... فتابعت:
"كانوا يعذبوننا أشد التعذيب... حتى أنا ورغم أنني لا أنتمي لتلك المجموعة, نلت نصيبي من الضرب المبرح المتوحش... لحبسي في الزنزانة الخطأ"
وأضفت وأنا أكشف عن صدري وظهري:
"انظر... كل هذا... وأكثر..."
مشيرا إلى الندب التي خلفتها يد التعذيب على جسدي... ثم أشرت إلى أنفي وتابعت:
"حتى أنفي كسروه كما ترى..."
وتابعت:
"وصديقي... والد أروى... عذبوه شر تعذيب حتى قضى نحبه وهو على ذراعي..."
وتخيلت صورة نديم... في آخر لقطة له قبل أن يسلم الروح... وانتفض جسدي وامتقع وجهي وعصرت عيني لأمحو الصورة الفظيعة...
قلت:
"بعد كل هذا... كيف تظن بأنني سأسمح لهم بأن يقبضوا عليك؟؟ أبدا... أبدا"
هنا جلس أخي ورد منفعلا:
"أنا لا يهمني الموت ولا التعذيب..."
ارتعدت من رده... وسألت:
"ما الذي يهمك إذن؟؟"
فقال:
"لا شيء... لاشيء يهمني في هذه الدنيا التعيسة... لا شيء"
وصمت قليلا ثم أضاف:
"لا شيء... بعد كل من فقدت... انتهى كل معنى للحياة في نظري... فأهلا بالموت..."
وجذب نفسا ثم تابع:
"لكنني لن أموت قبل أن أنتقم منهم"
تضاعف هلعي وسألت:
"ممن؟؟" 

-----------------------------------------------------  
فأجاب بعصبية:
"من الأوغاد الخونة الغدارين... الذين قتلوا والديّ..."
فحملقت به مندهشا, فإذا به يقول:
"هل تظن أنهما قتلا برصاص العدو؟؟"
تفاقم تحديقي به, وأضاف:
"بل هي السلطات الخائنة... التي لم تبذل جهدا لتحمي مواطنيها... وسمحت للمعركة أن تنشب عند الحدود وبالتحديد عند الشارع الذي كانت تعبره حوافل المدنيين الأبرياء العُزّل..."
ووقف أخي من شدة انفعاله وهتف وهو يضغط على قبضته:
"جعلوا من الحجيج الآمنين مسرحا لجرائمهم النكراء... لن أسامحهم أبدا وسأجعلهم يدفعون الثمن"
ثم رأيته يحني رأسه ويخفي عينيه خلف يده... ويصمت برهة... ثم يبكي...
"سامر"
ناديته بنبرة ضعيفة حانية... فأزاح يده عن عينيه وقال يخاطبني وسط الدموع:
"أنت لم تر كيف كان جسداهما... لم تر شيئا... الجبين الذي كنت أعكف عليه تقبيلا وإجلال... مثقوب برصاصة اخترقت رأس أبي... والصدر الذي لطالما احتضننا... وفيه تربينا ومنه تغذينا... صدر أمي... منبع العواطف والمحبة والأمان... ممزق إلى أشلاء... حتى قلبها كان يتدلى خارجا منه... آآآآآآآآآه.... كيف لي أن أنسى هذا آآآآآآآآه"
وجثا أخي على الأرض وهوى بجبينه عليها وراح يبكي بصوت عال منفلت متألم... ويضرب الأرض بقبضته منهارا...
لم أقو على تحمل ما سمعت... أطلقت آهة ألم من صدري وسالت دموعي أنا الآخر...
كان سامر يضرب الأرض وهو يهتف:
"يا أبي... يا أمي"
ومع هتافه يتشقق قلبي وينطحن...
كنت ألاحظ منذ وفاتهما رحمهما الله, أن سامر كان أطولنا حزنا... وأكثرنا تذكرا لهما وتألما على الذكرى... لقد كانا أقرب إليه مني وكان أقرب إليهما مني... بحكم الفترة الزمنية الطويلة التي قضيتها في السجن بعيدا عنهما ومحروما منهما...
مددت يدي إلى كتفي أخي وشددت عليهما... إلى أن توقف عن البكاء والتفت إلي... ثم بدأ الشرر يتطاير من عينيه وقال:
"أو تظن أنني سأهرب... دون أن أنتقم؟؟"
قلت:
"تنتقم ممن؟؟"
قال:
"من أي شيء يتعلق بالسلطات... إنهم هم المسؤولون عن مقتل والديّ... وبهذه الطريقة البشعة"
وهب واقفا فشددت عليه أكثر فقال:
"دعني أطفئ النار المتأججة في صدري"
فقلت:
"وهل سيعيدهما للحياة... أن ترتكب أي عمل جنوني؟؟"
فقال:
"لكنّ غليلي سيشفى قليلا"
فقلت:
"وتدفع حياتك أو حريتك ثمنا؟؟ سامر إنهم لن يعتقوك"
فقال:
"لا أهاب الموت.. لا يهمني... وليس في حياتي ما يستحق العيش من أجله"
شعرت بالمرارة من جملته... فقلت مستدرا عطفه:
"كيف تقول هذا؟؟ سامر أنت لا تزال شابا صغيرا... لديك شبابك وصحتك... وعملك ومستقبلك... وعائلتك... كيف تضحي بكل هذا؟؟"
فأجاب وهو يرمقني بنظرة حادة...
"أي عائلة؟؟ الوالدان... قتلا... الشقيقة... رحلت بعيدا... الخطيبة... هجرتني... والشقيق..."
وأمال زاوية فمه بسخرية وأضاف:
"منافق.. متبلد.. لا يشعر.. لا يفهم... ولا يكترث..."
وأضاف:
"من بعد؟"
جرحني ما قاله عني... أبعدت يدي عنه ونظرت إلى الأرض برهة... ثم أعدت بصري إليه وقلت:
"بل أنا أحس يا سامر... أنت أخي... دماؤك هي دمائي... أكترث لك كثيرا... وإلا لما حبستك هنا وفعلت المستحيل من أجل سفرك"
قال سامر:
"ثم ماذا؟؟"
فقلت:
"ثم ماذا؟؟؟"
وأجبت على السؤال:
"ثم تبدأ حياتك من جديد في الخارج... المهم أن تخرج من الخطر الآن... وبعدها سأفعل من أجلك أي شيء"
فنظر إلي نظرة تشكك... ثم إذا به يسأل:
"هل ستعيد إلي والديّ؟؟"
وانتظر ردة فعلي التي لم تكن أكثر من النظرات الحائرة... ثم تابع:
"أم... هل ستعيد إلي خطيبتي؟؟"
هنا تصلب جسمي... وتجمدت نظراتي وفقدت القدرة على تحريكها...
ظل أخي يحملق بي وكأنه ينتظر الجواب... وطال الانتظار...
ابتسم أخي ابتسامة ساخرة واهية بالكاد لامست طرف شفتيه... ثم أولاني ظهره وجلس على المقعد معلنا نهاية الحوار...
انسحبت من الغرفة وأقفلت الباب... واستندت عليه وأغمضت عيني بمرارة...
فهمت.. أن موضوع عارف المنذر... هو الشرارة التي فجرت برميل الوقود...
هي رغد...
هل هذا هو الثمن الذي تطلبه لقاء حياتك يا سامر...؟؟
أتريد أن تخطف قلبي مني من جديد؟؟
أتريد أن أتنازل لك عن... أول وأكبر وأهم وأعظم حلم في حياتي؟؟
المخلوقة التي هي جزء لا يتجزأ مني... التي هي أنا... بروحي بقلبي بتفكيري بمشاعري بكياني بماضيّ بحاضري بكل معاني الأنا فيّ...
إنها ذاتي... كيف أكون... بدون ذات؟؟!!
آه... يا رب...
عندما فتحت عيني... خيل إلي أنني رأيت شبح رغد يقف في نهاية الممر... هل الإضاءة ليست كافية... أم أن غشاوة علت عينيّ من هول ما أنا فيه؟؟ أم... أم أنها خرجت من شريط أحلامي وظهرت أمامي كالطيف العابر..؟؟
أغمضت عيني مجددا... محاولا ابتلاع جرعة الشبح القوية هذه... التي ظهرت لي في أتعس لحظات حياتي... وعندما فتحت عيني من جديد... لم أر شيئا...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

الحادية عشرة صباحا... استيقظت على رنين هاتفي المحمول الموضوع على المنضدة إلى جانبي... في غرفة المعيشة...
مددت يدي والتقطت الهاتف وأجبت مباشرة:
"نعم؟"
فسمعت صوت الطرف الآخر... والذي لم يكن سوى أبي حسام, والذي كنت على اتصال به أولا بأول أبلغه ويبلغني بكل جديد... وكنت قد أبلغته عن عودة أخي وحبسي له في المنزل...
"مرحبا وليد... اسمعني جيدا..."
وبدا من نبرة صوته أهمية وخطورة ما سيقوله, وسرعان ما أفصح:
"الشرطة في طريقها لتفتيش منزلكم... تصرف بسرعة"
نهضت فجأة... فتبعثرت قصاصات صورة رغد التي كانت نائمة على صدري منذ الفجر.. سألت وقد اجتاحني الفزع والقلق فجأة:
"ماذا؟؟"
فكرر أبو حسام:
"الآن يا وليد... أنا أراهم أمامي في الطريق المؤدي إلى منزلكم. اخف الأمانة بسرعة داخل المنزل... في الحال... في الحال"
قفزت بسرعة من مقعدي وركضت نحو غرفة المجلس... فتحت الباب وولجتها باندفاع وأنا أهتف:
"سامر بسرعة... الشرطة قادمة"
كان أخي نائما ولكنه سرعان ما انتبه على صوتي... أمسكت بذراعه وأنا أشده وأقول:
"تعال... يجب أن تختبئ في مكان آخر"
سامر سحب ذراعه من بين يدي وهو يقول:
"حُلّ عني"
فهتفت بعصبية:
"أقول لك الشرطة قادمة... ألا تفهم؟؟"
فأجاب ببرود:
"لا يهمني ذلك. سأسلم نفسي وننتهي من هذه المهزلة"
قلت صارخا:
"يبدو أنك لا تريد أن تفهم"
ثم أطبقت على ذراعه وجررته معي إلى خارج الغرفة أسير متخبطا لا أعرف أين أخبئه... ظهرت رغد في الصورة أمام باب المطبخ ورأت المنظر فهلعت وسألت:
"ماذا هناك؟؟"
فقلت وأنا أجر أخي رغما عنه نحو المطبخ:
"الشرطة... يجب أن نخبئه... لن أسمح لهم بأخذه ولو اضطررت لقتلهم جميعا"
سرت على غير هدى... مرسلا نظراتي لكل ما حولي... مفتشا عن مخبأ...
خرجت من الباب الخلفي للمطبخ... وسحبت أخي رغم مقاومته إلى الحديقة الخلفية المهجورة...
نظرت يمنة ويسرة... ولم أجد أمامي سوى قطع من الأثاث القديم الذي أخرجناه للفناء عندما أتينا للعيش في المنزل, أنا ورغد وأروى والخالة, رحمها الله...
وهناك... على مقربة من أدوات الشواء القديمة... التي أحرقت أخي ذات مرة... كانت مجموعة من قطع السجاد الملفوفة والمكومة على بعضها... كنا قد سحبناها إلى هذا المكان في ذلك الوقت...
لم تخطر إي فكرة في بالي... أصلا كان دماغي مشلولا عن التفكير... أريد فقط أن أخفي هذا الشقيق عن أعين الشرطة إلى أن أسفره للخارج...
دفعته حتى وقع أرضا... وجلست عليه حتى لأعيقه عن الحركة ومددت يدي إلى إحدى قطع السجاد الملفوفة ودفعتها لتنفتح...
سحبت أخي إلى طرف السجادة وجعلت ألفه بها كما تلف الحشوة بالورق... وهو يصرخ:
"ما الذي تفعله يا مجنون؟؟"
إلى أن أخفيته تماما في جوف اللفافة. سحبتها بعد ذلك بكل طاقات عضلات جسمي... وركنتها إلى جانب كومة اللفائف الأخرى... ثم أهلت عليها التراب لتبدو وكأنها مركونة هنا منذ سنين...
"إياك أن تصدر أي صوت يا سامر... لا تضع جهودي هباء... وإذا حاولت شيئا فسأستخدم سلاحك وأقتلهم جميعا... هل تسمع؟؟ لن أسمح لهم بأن يصلوا إليك أبدا"
وعمدت إلى الرمال أخفي أثار أقدامنا عنهم... ثم قربت وجهي من فتحة اللفافة وقلت:
"تحمل قليلا... سأخرجك فور ذهابهم... أرجوك اصمد وأنا سأحقق كل ما تتمناه... دعنا نسافر وافعل بعدها ما تريد... أرجوك يا سامر... أنا أرجوك"
وقمت مهرولا إلى الداخل...
كانت رغد واقفة عند باب المطبخ الخارجي تراقبنا مفزوعة, وكان جرس المنزل يقرع قرعا متواصلا.
سحبت الفتاة إلى الداخل وأقفلت باب المطبخ وقلت:
"إياك وفعل أي شيء يكشفنا يا رغد... أرجوك... حياة أخي رهن تصرفنا"
أسرعت إلى غرفة مكتبي... والتقطت سلاح أخي الذي كنت أخبئه هناك, وأخفيته في ملابسي...
جذبت نفسا عميقا ثم توجهت إلى باب المنزل الرئيسي ثم إلى الفناء الخارجي ثم إلى البوابة الرئيسية وفتحتها...
************
كنت في المطبخ أتناول فطوري بهدوء... إلى أن سمعت صوت باب يفتح ووقع خطوات تجري بارتباك على الأرض... قفز إلى ذهني الظن بأن سامر قد خرج من الغرفة بطريقة ما ويحاول الفرار... وسمعت صوت وليد بعدها يهتف:
"سامر بسرعة... الشرطة قادمة"
انتفضت ذعرا ووقف متكئة كليا على عكازي كعجوز طاعنة في السن... ثم جررت رجلي جرا نحو الباب... ورأيت وليد يقبل باتجاهي وهو يجر سامر قسرا... فسألت بفزع:
"ماذا هناك؟؟"
فرد باضطراب شديد:
"الشرطة... يجب أن نخبئه... لن أسمح لهم بأخذه ولو اضطررت لقتلهم جميعا"
أخرج وليد سامر إلى الفناء الخلفي ودفنه في جوف قطعة سجاد ملفوفة... مغمورة بالرمال والغبار...
إنه سيختنق إن بقي هكذا لبضع دقائق... بدون أدنى شك...
كانت عيناي معلقتين على لفافة السجاد وفوهي مفغور من الخوف والفزع... ولم أشعر إلا ويد وليد تسحبني إلى داخل المطبخ... ثم إذا به يختفي... لبضع ثوان... ثم يعود ومعه رفقة...
رأيت وليد يقبل نحو فتحة باب المطبخ ويطرقه بيده ويتحدث إلي بينما عيناه تراقبان شخصا آخر:
"بعد إذنك يا ابنة عمي... لدينا زوار"
ثم يدخل إلى المطبخ ويتبعه شرطي يرتدي الزي العسكري... شعرت بالقشعريرة تهز بدني ورأيت نظرة خاطفة أرسلها وليد إلي مليئة بالتحذير...
عبر الشرطي في المطبخ وهو يدوس بحذائه على الأرضية... وسار نحو المخزن وتفقده... ثم اتجه نحو الباب الخارجي وأمسك بقبضته وأدارها...
كنت حينها أتصبب عرقا وأكتم أنفاسي... وأقف مختبئة خلف وليد...
سمعت الشرطي يسأل:
"أين المفتاح؟؟"
فأجاب وليد:
"مفقود منذ زمن"
فسأل الشرطي:
"ماذا يوجد خلف الباب؟"
فأجاب وليد:
"الفناء الخلفي للمنزل"
فسار الشرطي متراجعا نحو باب المطبخ الداخلي... وغادره...
استدار وليد إلي ولم ينبس ببنت شفة... وبقينا نركز سمعنا على حركة رجال الشرطة وهم يفتشون في أرجاء المنزل...
أقبل أحدهم بعد ذلك إلينا وسأل:
"الغرف في الطابق العلوي مقفلة... أين المفاتيح؟؟"
فرد وليد:
"أجل... إننا لا نستخدم معظمها لذلك نبقيها مقفلة"
فكرر الشرطي:
"أين المفاتيح؟؟"
فقال وليد:
"سأجلبها لكم"
ثم التفت إلي وقال:
"تعالي معي"
وسرنا جنبا إلى جنب إلى غرفة مكتب وليد... حيث استخرج المفاتيح وسلمها للشرطي فقال الأخير:
"رافقنا للأعلى"
فقال وليد:
"الفتاة مصابة كما ترى..."
مشيرا إلى عكازي. فسلم الشرطي المفاتيح لرفقائه وأمرهم بتفتيش جميع الغرف... وبقي هو واثنان من أتباعه معنا في المكتب...
قال الشرطي:
"إذن... هل تقيمان بمفردكما هنا؟؟"
فأجاب وليد:
"تقيم معنا خادمة بشكل متقطع. وزوجتي مسافرة للحداد على والدتها المتوفاة مؤخرا"
سأل الشرطي:
"لمن ملكية هذا المنزل؟؟"
فقال وليد:
"ملكية مشتركة بيني وبين أخوتي وابنة عمي"
فقال الشرطي:
"والسيد سامر آل شاكر... ألا يقيم هنا؟؟"
فأجاب وليد:
"كلا.. إنه يقطن الشمال منذ سنين"
واستمر الشرطي بطرح عدة أسئلة, أجاب عنها وليد بتماسك مصطنع... إلى أن أقبل رجال الشرطة وقالوا:
"لا أحد في الطابق العلوي"
فقال الشرطي القائد:
"فتشوا الفناء"
وهنا أحسست بيد وليد تنتفض... ولو لم يكن الشرطي ينظر نحو أتباعه لحظتها للاحظ ما لاحظت... واكتشف سرنا...
أخذت أبتهل إلى الله في أعماقي أن يعمي أبصارهم عن مكان سامر... دعوته بكل جوارحي وأنا متأكدة من أن وليد يلهج بالدعاء مثلي...
يا رب إننا لا نملك إلا قلوبنا لتتضرع إليك... لا تخيّب رجائنا المتعلق بوجهك الكريم...
غادر الشرطي القائد المكتب لاحقا بأتباعه... التفتُ إلى وليد والذعر يملأ وجهي فنظر إلي نظرة حمراء مرعبة... وقد تحول بياض عينيه إلى بحر من الدماء المغلية... ثم رأيت يده تتحرك نحو أحد جيوبه... ويخرج منه... مسدسا!!!
شهقت فزعا فوضع وليد يده الأخرى على فمي يكتم شهقتي... وقال:
"سأقتلهم إن لمسوه يا رغد"
حاولت أن أتنفس ولم أستطع... احتقنت الدماء في وجهي واحتبس الهواء في صدري... كدت أقع مغشية من الذهول والفزع... سمعنا وقع أقدام تقترب... فخبأ وليد المسدس خلف ظهره واقترب من باب المكتب... ووقف على أهبة الاستعداد لأن يصوب المسدس نحو رجال الشرطة...
أقبل الشرطي القائد وخلفه بعض من أتباعه, ووقف إزاء وليد ثم قال:
"إذا جاء إلى هنا أو عرفتم له طريقا فمن الخير له ولكم أن تبلغونا. إنه مجرد مشتبه به وليس متهم. سنطلق سراحه بعد استجواب دقيق وينتهي كل شيء"
ثم أشار إلى جنوده بالانصراف, وغادروا الجميع المنزل...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

التفت إلى رغد غير مصدق بأن الشرطة قد غادرت بالفعل... دون أخي... كنت أريد أن أسمع منها تأكيدا للأمر حتى أصدقه... غير أني رأيتها فجأة تنحني على المقعد وتتنفس بقوة وتئن...
أعدت المسدس إلى جيبي وأسرعت إليها وانحنيت إلى جانبها بقلق شديد وقلت:
"رغد أأنت بخير؟؟"
فقال وهي تلتهم الهواء التهاما:
"سأختنق... أكاد أختنق"
وكان جسدها يرتعش من الذعر ووجها يسبح في بحيرة من العرق...
شددت على يديها وأنا أقول:
"أرجوك تشجعي... بسم الله عليك... تماسكي صغيرتي"
وإذا بيديها تطبقان على ذراعي ووجها يندفن في ثنايا كم قميصي وهي تصيح منهارة:
"أنا لا أتحمل هذا... سأموت من الخوف..."
حاولت أن أهدئها قليلا ثم نهضت واقفا وابتعدت فصرخت:
"إلى أين تذهب؟؟"
فأجبت:
"إلى سامر"
وهرولت مسرعا تتبعني نداءاتها:
"لا تتركني وحدي...!"
من بين كومة السجاد... حركت اللفافة التي تغلف شقيقي... فتحتها بسرعة واستخرجت أخي من جوفها... أمسكت بكتفيه... ثم جعلت أنفض التراب عن وجهه وشعره وأنا أخاطبه:
"نجونا يا عزيزي... لقد رحلوا"
نظر إلي سامر نظرة حزينة موجعة... فقلت:
"سامحني يا عزيزي... لم أكن أريد أن أفعل بك هذا... سامحني"
ثم طوقته بذراعي وجذبته إلى صدري وعانقته عناقا حميما...
بعد ذلك أخذته إلى داخل المطبخ وقدمت إليه الماء فشرب كمية كبيرة... لا تقل عن الكمية التي أفرغتها في جوفي بسرعة...
قلت بعدها:
"لم يعد البيت آمنا لك... سآخذك إلى مكان آخر حتى يحين موعد الرحيل"
جلس أخي على أحد المقاعد الموزعة على الطاولة, ووضع رأسه على الطاولة باستسلام وتأوه...
قلت وأنا أتحرك نحو الباب الداخلي للمطبخ:
"سأرى كيف يمكنني إخراجك الآن وإلى أين آخذك"
وقبل أن أخرج من المطبخ سمعته ينادي:
"وليد"
التفت إليه فرأيته ينظر إلي وقد علت قسمات وجهه شتى التعبيرات...
"لماذا... تفعل هذا لي؟؟"
سألني وعيناه تكاد تنزفان دمعا من فرط ما هو فيه... فقلت:
"كيف تسأل يا سامر؟؟ إنك أخي الوحيد... أنا ليس لي في الدنيا شقيق وقريب غيرك..."
فقال سامر:
"لكنني..."
ولم تسعفه الكلمات... فقلت:
"أنا... لن أرى شقيقي الوحيد... ما تبقى لي من أبوي... ومن الدنيا... يتعرض للخطر وأقف متفرجا... مهما كان حجم ما اقترفته... أنا لن أسمح لمخلوق بإيذائك يا سامر... أرجوك... دعني أنفذ خطتي... ثق بي..."
وذهبت مسرعا إلى غرفة المعيشة, حيث كنت قد تركت هاتفي المحمول...
اتصلت بأبي حسام, فأخبرني بأنه كان لا يزال يحوم على مقربة من المنزل, وأن الشرطة قد غادرت ولا شيء يثير الشبهات حول المنزل... فطلبت منه المجيء وفور وصوله أدخلته إلى المنزل فسألني:
"أين سامر؟؟"
فأخذته إلى المطبخ, حيث كان سامر يجلس, وكذلك كانت رغد...
الدهشة علت وجهيّ سامر ورغد لدى رؤية أبي حسام... والأخير توجه مباشرة نحو سامر وشدّ على كتفه وهو يقول:
"الحمد لله... انك لا تزال بخير"
سامر نظر إلي بحيرة وقلق, فقلت:
"إنه يعرف كل شيء... وهو هنا لمساعدتنا"
وأبو حسام للعلم يعمل في إحدى الدوائر العسكرية, عملا مكتبيا.
التفتُ إليه وقلت:
"سآخذ سامر إلى مكان آخر... أرجوك أبق مع رغد حتى أعود... ولا تفتح الباب لأي طارق... سأعود بأقصى سرعة"
"ماذا؟؟"
كان هذا صوت رغد تهتف بفزع وهي تهب واقفة وأمارات الخوف جاثمة على وجهها, ثم تقول:
"لن تتركني وحدي هنا"
فقلت:
"أبو حسام سيكون معك"
فهتفت:
"لن تتركني وحدي في هذا المكان... لا يمكنني البقاء هنا أكاد أموت ذعرا... أرجوك وليد خذني معك"
قلت محاولا طمأنتها وتهدئتها قدر الإمكان:
"يا رغد... المشوار الذي سنقطعه أكثر خطورة... أنت هنا بأمان أكثر... قد يداهمنا رجال الشرطة أو قد يحصل أي شيء في طريقنا, كيف تريدين مني أن أصطحبك؟"
تحدث أبو حسام موجها الخطاب لرغد:

-------------------------------------------------------------------

"لا وقت لنضيعه في الكلام, يجب أن نخرج سامر من هنا فورا"
ثم التفت إلي وقال:
"هيا يا وليد... عجّل..."
تبادلت النظرات مع أخي وأبي حسام ثم عدت إلى رغد... وحال منظرها الفظيع دون نطقي بأي تعليق. فقال أبو حسام مستعجلا:
"الآن يا وليد"
مسحت قطيرات العرق المتجمعة على وجهي وعنقي ثم قلت موجها خطابي إلى رغد:
"ابقي لحين عودتي... لن أتأخر"
أغمضت رغد عينيها ذعرا... لكنني لم أستطع غير المضي قدما...
التفتُ إلى شقيقي الجالس على المقعد وقلت:
"هيا بنا... توكلنا على الله"
لم يتحرك سامر بادئ ذي بدء... ظهر هادئا مستسلما يائسا... وكأن الأمر لا يعنيه أو أنه فاقد الأمل في النجاة...
نظر أبو حسام إلى سامر وقال محثا إياه على النهوض:
"هيا يا بني"
وهو يشد على كتفيه. وقف سامر وعيناه تدوران فيما بيننا وأعيننا معلقة عليه... ثم نطق أخيرا:
"إلى أين؟؟"
يسأل عن المخبأ الذي خططت لنقله إليه, فأجبت:
"مصنع والدي"
حملق الجميع بي لبرهة... تعلوهم الدهشة.
مصنع والدي, دمر أثناء غزو العدو على المدينة قبل سنوات... وهو الآن مهجور وخرب ولا تتنازل حتى وحوش البرية للإقامة فيه. يقع المصنع عند أطراف المدينة في مكان ناء... يستغرق الوصول إليها زمنا... خصوصا وأن الشوارع بقيت على حالها مدمرة ومتقطعة...
أخيرا التفت أبو حسام إلى سامر وقال:
"توكلا على الله"
وسار أخي وهو يقترب مني... حيث كنت الأقرب إلى الباب. وعندما صار أمامي... مددت يدي إلى ذراعه وقلت:
"سامر... ثق بي... اعتمد علي... أعدك بأن تغادر البلد سالما بإذن الله... لقد رتبت لكل شيء... النقود تسهل كل صعب..."
نظر إلي أخي والهم يعشش على عينيه... نظرة هزتني من الأعماق... فشددت على ذرعه بقوة وقلت:
"أرجوك... تشجع... وعدني بأنك لن تضيع جهودي عبثا... عدني بأن تلتزم بما أقوله لك... ولا تحاول شيئا آخر... أرجوك عدني"
أحس أخي الرجاء الشديد في نبرة صوتي, وأخيرا نطق:
"أعدك... وليد"
فابتسمت مشجعا... وشددت على ذراعه أكثر... ثم استخرجت من أحد جيوبي السلاح الذي كنت أخفيه...
قدمته نحو أخي, وهو ينظر إلي مندهشا... فقلت:
"استخدمه إذا اضطررت..."
أخذ سامر مسدسه من يدي... وهو يحملق بي غير مصدق... ثم خبأه في أحد جيوبه, ثم عانقني عناقا أخويا حميما...
حملنا معنا هاتفي وهاتف سامر, والذي كنت قد احتفظت به عندي, وقبل المغادرة التفت إلى رغد... والعم أبي حسام, وقلت:
"أمانتك لحين عودتي..."
وأشحت بوجهي قبل أن يحدث منظر رغد في قلبي ثقبا جديدا...
أخيرا دخلنا أحد المباني... المبنى الذي كان يحوي مقصفا للعمال وغرفة استراحة... كان المبنى الأقل تضررا والذي لا يزال سقفه يقف على جدرانه.
المكان كان موحشا جدا... لا يثير في النفس إلا الذعر...
لم تكن هناك أي إنارة عدا بصيص بسيط يتسلل عبر نافذة صغيرة قرب السقف...
"سيكون هذا جيدا"
قلت ذلك وأنا أنفض الغبار والأتربة عن أريكة مجاورة وأدعو أخي للجلوس, فرد:
"ما هو الجيد؟؟"
وقد غمره الاستياء والنفور الشديدين من المكان... بقي أخي واقفا ينظر إلى ما حوله بازدراء... جلت ببصري في الغرفة ولم أستطع إقناع نفسي بغير شعور أخي... الازدراء...
قلت مشجعا:
"لبضع ساعات... تُحتمل"
وأشرت إليه أن يجلس, لكنه لم يفعل...
أخي منذ صغره, اعتاد العيش في النعيم. منزلنا الكبير في الجنوب... ومنزلنا الراقي في الشمال... وشقته الفاخرة... أذكر أنه عندما زارني في المزرعة ورأى الغرفة المتواضعة التي كنت أقيم فيها والمنزل البسيط, شعر بالنفور والازدراء...
قلت:
"هذا لا شيء... مقارنة بالزنزانة"
وأنا أتذكر الزنزانة الفظيعة التي أضعت بين جدرانها القذرة ثمان سنوات من عمري...
نظر سامر إلي باستسلام, ثم جلس على الأريكة كارها. لو لم يكن لدي ما أنجزه للضرورة القصوى, لكنت بقيت برفقته... كيف لي أن أترك أخي في مكان مهجور ومرعب وقذر كهذا؟؟
قلت وأنا أستعد للمغادرة:
"سأنهي ما لدي وأعود إليك..."
وأضفت:
"كن حذرا... ابق عينيك وأذنيك يقظتين و هاتفني إن حصل شيء على الفور"
أرسل أخي إلي نظرة قرأت فيها توسلا... بألا أغيب عنه... فرددت على رسالته بنظرة تقول: (انتظرني...)
وهكذا, غادرت مصنع أبي المهجور... تاركا في قلبه شقيقي الوحيد... وحيدا...
اتصلت بعد ذلك بالمنزل أطمئن على رغد وأبي حسام وأطمئنها علينا... وتوجهت بعدها لاستلام الوثائق الضرورية التي تلزمنا للسفر... وأنجزت مهاما أخرى...
لن تصدقوا ما اضطررت لفعله من أجل إنقاذ أخي... لم أكن لأتصور نفسي سألجأ إلى هذا... يوما من الأيام...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

عدت بعد ذلك إلى المنزل... بمجرد دخولي للداخل, وقع بصري على رغد...
كانت تجلس في الممر... على الأرضية الرخامية... مستندة إلى الجدار... ومادّة رجليها إلى الأمام... وعكازها مرمي إلى جانبها الأيسر وهاتفها إلى جانبها الأيمن... ووجها مغمور في سحابة داكنة من الهلع والاضطراب... حينما رأتني مدت يدها نحوي ونادتني بلهفة:
"و... ليد"
كان صوتها ضعيفا واهنا... سلبه الخوف والفزع المقدرة على التماسك... تقدمت نحوها وجلست إلى جانبها... أسندت رأسي إلى الجدار... ومددت رجلي إلى الأمام... مثل وضعها... وأغمضت عيني...
كنت أريد أن ألتقط بعض الأنفاس... أحسست بيدها تتشبث بذراعي... التفت إليها... وغاصت عيناي في بحر خوفها...
قلت:
"قبل بزوغ الفجر...تبدأ رحلتنا يا رغد"
رغد تحدت ببقايا صوتها قائلة:
"إلى... أين؟؟"
فأجبت:
"برا إلى البلدة المجاورة... ثم جوا إلى الخارج... إلى دانة"
وشعرت بيدها ترتجف... فقلت:
"فقط... لنعبر الحدود بسلام... ادعي يا رغد..."
أغمضت رغد عينيها وكأنها تلح بدعواتها القلبية... إلى الله... فأعدت رأسي إلى الجدار وأغمضت عينيّ ولهج قلبي بالدعاء...
بعد قليل تحدثت رغد قائلة:
"لا أكاد أصدق شيئا يا وليد... لا أستطيع أن أستوعب ما يجري... أهو كابوس..؟؟ أرجوك قل لي بأنه كابوس"
فتحت عينيّ... والتفت إليها... ثم قلت:
"أتمنى لو أنه كان كابوسا يا رغد... ليته كان كابوسا... آه"
سألت وهي غير مصدقة:
"لماذا...؟؟ سامر!! أنا لا أصدق... إنه لا يمكن أن يفعل شيئا... إنه هادئ ومسالم جدا... ماذا فعل؟؟ ولماذا؟؟"
حملقتُ في رغد... وتأوهت بمرارة... وكان صدري على وشك أن ينفث أدخنة كثيفة من الآهات المتألمة... لا بداية لها ولا نهاية, غير أن أبا حسام أقبل نحونا قادما من مجلس الضيوف... ثم سألني:
"كيف سارت الأمور؟؟"
فالتفت إليه وأجبته:
"كما ينبغي حتى الآن... المهم الحدود.."
سمعت رغد تقول بقلق:
"ماذا إن أمسكت بنا الشرطة؟؟ ماذا سيفعلون بنا؟؟"
عضضت على أسناني توترا... ونظرت إليها وأنا لا أجد جوابا... إلا أن أقول:
"لا سمح الله... سنكون في مأزق كبير جدا..."
وجوابي زاد من ارتجاف يدها حتى انتقلت خلجاتها إلى ذراعي وهزتني...
تقدم أبو حسام, وجلس على عتبات السلم المجاورة لنا... ثم قال:
"هل يجب أن... تأخذها معكما؟؟"
فجأة انفلتت أصابع رغد وانفتحت قبضتها عن ذراعي... وما كدت ألتفت إليها حتى انطلقت قائلة بانفعال:
"طبعا سأذهب معكما"
وكأنها تخشى أنني سأقول غير ذلك.
أبو حسام قال:
"تعرف يا وليد أن في الأمر مخاطرة... أخرجه أولا... ثم عد وخذها أو أفعل ما تشاء"
كنت لا أزال أحدق في رغد... والتي ما كاد أبو حسام ينهي جملته حتى هتفت وعينها تكادان تقفزان من محجريها من شدة تحديقها بي:
"سأذهب معكما"
فقلت مطمئنا وأنا أرى الهلع يجتاح وجه الفتاة:
"لا تقلقي. فأنا لا أفكر في تركك والسفر إلى خارج البلد"
وسمعت أبا حسام يقول:
"ولكن يا وليد... أليس من الآمن لها أن تبقى عند خالتها؟؟ فقط اضمن خروج سامر بالسلامة واطمئن على نجاته ثم تعال وفكر فيما ستفعله"
قلت:
"لا أستطيع السفر وترك صغيرتي هنا. لن يرتاح لي بال... لا ينقصني هم آخر..."
والتفت إلى رغد.. فإذا ببعض الارتياح يمحو آثار الهلع الأخيرة... لكنه كان ارتياحا قصيرا سرعان ما أربكه كما أربكني رنين هاتفي...
حبست أنفاسي ونظرت إلى شاشة الهاتف بهلع... متوقعا أن يكون هذا سامر... أو أحد الأشخاص الذين أتعامل معهم لتهريبه... أو حتى الشرطة... وعندما رأيت اسم (المزرعة) يظهر على الشاشة أطلقت نفسي المحبوس بقوة...
"نعم مرحبا"
"مرحبا يا وليد يا بني... كيف حالك؟"
لقد كان عمي إلياس. أجبت بعجل دون أن ألقي بالا عليه:
"بخير"
فسألني عن أحوال ابنة عمي وأحوال العمل وحتى أحوال الطقس, فرددت مقتضبا:
"بخير, أهناك شيء؟؟"
وأحس عمي من ردي ونبرتي أن لدي مشكلة. فسألني:
"ما الأمر يا بني؟؟"
فأجبت بضيق:
"آسف. أنا مشغول الآن"
فقال:
"حسنا. هلا اتصلت بي بعدها؟؟"
فجذبت نفسا ورددت:
"أنا مشغول جدا يا عم"
امتزج القلق بنبرة عمي وهو يسأل:
"أأنت على ما يرام؟؟"
فأجبت:
"أجل ولكن لدي مشاكل حرجة"
فقال:
"إذن... لن تأتي اليوم أيضا؟؟"
لقد كان يوم الخميس.. وكان يفترض بي السفر للمزرعة لحل مشكلتي مع أروى الأسبوع الماضي, وأجّلت السفر بسبب سفر أخي المفاجئ, واضطراري للبقاء مع رغد... والآن أرجئه إلى أجل غير مسمى بسبب الورطة الحرجة التي نمر بها...
قلت:
"لا يمكن..."
وأضفت:
"عمي... سأغيب لفترة غير محددة"
صمت عمي برهة,لا بد وانه تضايق من ردي... في حين أنه ما فتئ يتصل بي ويطلب حضوري من أجل أروى...
سمعته بعد البرهة يقول:
"ولكن أروى..."
ولم أسمع ما قاله بعدها... إذ أن هاتفي قد استقبل اتصال آخر... وفور إلقائي بنظرة سريعة على الشاشة أجبت المكالمة الثانية بلهفة:
"نعم سامر هل أنت بخير؟؟"
وقلبي ينزلق من صدري كما تنزلق قطرات العرق من جبيني...
رد سامر قائلا:
"نعم وليد... ألن تأتي؟ المكان موحش هنا جدا"
ازدردت ريقي ثم قلت:
"هل سمعت شيئا؟؟ هل حدث شيء؟؟"
فقال:
"رأيت أفعى من حولي... الشمس توشك على المغيب ولن أستطيع رؤية حتى يدي بعد قليل... اجلب لي مصباحا"
علقت:
"تقول أفعى؟؟"
فقال:
"نعم. ومن يدري؟ ربما يوجد عقارب أو ما شابه... والجو حار وخانق"
قلت:
"إذن الزم الطابق العلوي. ولو فوق السطح... أنا قادم إليك الآن"
فرد:
"نعم أرجوك"
قلت:
"توخ الحذر... يحفظك الله"
وأنهيت المكالمة وهببت واقفا فهبت رغد مستندة إلى عكازها ووقف أبو حسام تباعا... قلت:
"سأعود إليه"
فهتفت رغد:
"لا تتركني مجددا أرجوك"
فقلت مخاطبا إياها:
"سآخذ إليه بعض الطعام والماء ومصباحا يدويا... وأبقى لمؤانسته بعض الوقت فالمكان هناك شديد الوحشة"
قالت رغد:
"وأنا؟؟"
نقلت بصري بين رغد وأبي حسام وكدت أنطق بجملتي التالية إلا أن أبا حسام سبقني قائلا:
"دعني أذهب أنا هذه المرة... وابق أنت مع ابنة عمك"
وركزت نظري عليه يعلوني التردد... فقال:
"هات ما يحتاجه... سأبقى برفقته حتى تأتيان فجرا"
فقلت:
"و... لكن... يا عم..."
ولم أكن أعرف ما أريد قوله... وتولّى أبو حسام دفة الكلام وقال:
"قضاء ليلة كاملة وحيدا في مكان مهجور ومنقطع عن العالم فيما الشرطة تبحث عنك هو ليس بالأمر المتحمل... لا يجب أن نتركه بلا رفيق. سأبقى معه في انتظار مجيئكما صباحا"
وهكذا اتفقنا على أن يذهب أبو حسام حاملا الحاجيات إلى سامر ويبقى برفقته تلك الليلة...
كنت أعرف حتى الآن... أنها لن تكون مجرد ليلة عادية... بل ستكون... ليلة رعب وقلق وأرق متواصل... وأنني وإن كنت سأقضيها في منزلي جسديا, فسأقضيها مع سامر روحيا وقلبيا... وأنني لن أعرف للنوم طعما ولا للبال راحة وسأبقى أترقب ساعة بعد ساعة... أذان الفجر... الذي ستعقبه رحلة الفرار...
هكذا كنت أتوقع لتلك الليلة أن تكون... من أسوأ ليالي عمري... لكنني, ورغم كل توقعاتي وتوجساتي... وجدتها قد اجتاحت كل الحدود... وأتت أشد وأقسى من أن تخطر لي على بال... على الإطلاق...
ليلة الرعب الأعظم في حياتي تلك... الأفظع والأبشع والأشنع على الإطلاق... قضيتها... مع... وفقط مع... صغيرتي البريئة... شريكة المواقف الفظيعة... والحوادث المريعة...فتاتي الحبيبة رغد...

----------


## كياني حبك

ورده الياسمين 

تسلمين ياقلبو 
والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه
بس لاتطولين علي بالتكمله





دمتي بود

----------


## ورد الياسمين

كياني حبك

يعافيك يارب ويسلم قلبك

اتمنى لك قراءة ممتعه

----------


## ورد الياسمين

الجزء الخمسون
الفرار
طلبت من رغد أن تأوي على الفراش باكرا... لأننا سنرحل باكرا بُعيد صلاة الفجر مباشرة. كانت رغد مصرة على البقاء ساهرة على جانبي في غرفة المعيشة... مترقبة معي أي جديد... لكنني ألححت عليها بالذهاب على غرفتها ونيل حصتها من النوم... فما ينتظرنا في الصباح شاق وطويل...
كنت أشعر بالأسى لحال الصغيرة... فهي وجدت نفسها فجأة مضطرة للسفر ومعرضّة للخطر والإرباك... وهي مجرد فتاة صغيرة لا ذنب لها فيما يحصل ولا طاقة لها بتحمله...
للحظة استسغت فكرة أبي حسام في أن يصطحبها معه إلى الشمال... حيت تجد الاستقرار والأمان في بيت خالتها ومع أقاربها... لكنني خشيت أن يحصل معي ومع سامر أي شيء... يمنع عودتي إليها ويقطع اتصالي بها... كنت بين ألسنة النيران تحيط بي من كل جانب... ولم يكن لدي متسع من الوقت لإعادة التفكير وتغيير مجرى الخطة...المهم الآن أن أضمن سلامة سامر, وبعده... سأعيد النظر في كل شيء...
كنت جالسا على أحد المقاعد في غرفة المعيشة... أعيد إلى محفظتي القصاصات التي بعثرتها صباح اليوم... قصاصات صورة رغد... وأرتب النقود وخلافها في حقيبة اليد الصغيرة وأنا شارد التفكير... فيما أنا كذلك, قُرع جرس المنزل...
هببت واقفا فجأة... متوجسا خيفة...
قُرع الجرس مجددا... قرعا فوضويا... قرع قلبي معه... أسرعت إلى الهاتف الداخلي وسألت عن الطارق.
"المباحث. لدينا أمر بتفتيش المنزل. افتح الباب"
تلاحقت أنفاسي هلعا... الشرطة من جديد؟؟
لم أكن أريد أن أفتح الباب... لكن... كان لابد لي من ذلك... فتحت القفل الآلي للبوابة الخارجية وسرت نحو الباب الداخلي وما كدت أفتحه إلا وفوجئت بحشد كبير من العساكر يندفعون بقوة نحو الداخل... مصوبين فوهات أسلحتهم نحوي وفي كل اتجاه...
كانوا يرتدون زيا مختلفا عما رأيت مسبقا... مما حدا بي إلى الاستنتاج أنهم ليسوا عساكر مدنيين...
أخذني الفزع ولم أجسر على أي تصرف... وإذا بقائدهم يحدق بي ثم يشير إلى العساكر آمرا:
"ليس الهدف, انتشروا"
أخذ الجنود يتدفقون إلى الداخل... فهتفت وأنا أراهم ينفذون الأمر دون اعتبار لي:
"انتظروا... أنتم... كيف تقتحمون علينا المنزل... ما هذا؟؟"
والحشد يستمر بالتوغل غير آبه بكلامي.
التفتُ إلى القائد فإذا به يقول:
"لا تعترضنا. لدينا أوامر رسمية بتفتيش المنزل واعتقال المشبوهين"
فالتفت إلى العساكر ورأيت بعضهم يندفعون عبر الردهة إلى الممر الأيمن...فلحقت بهم بسرعة وركضت أسبقهم نحو غرفة رغد ووقفت عند بابها...
توزع العساكر فرقا في كل الاتجاهات... إلى اليمين في اتجاه المطبخ وغرفة المائدة... إلى الشمال في اتجاه المجلس وغرف الضيوف... إلى الدرج... إلى الطابق العلوي... انتشروا انتشار الجراد على الحقول... يدوسون بأحذيتهم العسكرية على أرضية وسجاد المنزل النظيف مخلفين آثارا قذرة كقذارة تصرفاتهم...
اقتربت فرقة منهم مني يريدون اقتحام الغرفة خلفي...
صرخت بهم:
"ما هذه الهمجية؟؟ ألا تراعون أن للبيوت حرمات؟؟"
رد أحدهم بوقاحة:
"لا تكثر الكلام. دعنا ننجز مهمتنا"
فقلت بغضب:
"هل تقبل بأن يقتحم أحد عليك بيتك بهذا الشكل؟؟"
حينها أقبل قائدهم ووقف أمامي واستخرج من جيبه ثلاث صور لثلاثة أشخاص... لمحت أخي من بينهم... وكانت الصورة قديمة له قبل إجراء عملية التجميل لعينه اليمنى..., ثم قال:
"نحن نبحث عن هؤلاء... أتعرفهم؟؟"
أجبت:
"لا يوجد في هذا المنزل من تريدون... لقد فتشتم أرجاءه كاملة هذا الصباح فماذا تريدون بعد؟؟"
وعوضا عن الشعور بالخجل من همجية عساكره, قال قائدهم:
"فتشوا الغرفة"
يقصد غرفة رغد التي أقف أنا عند بابها حائلا دون تقدمهم.
صرخت وأنا أنشر ذراعيّ سادا المعبر:
"إياكم والاقتراب... هذه غرفة فتاة ولا أسمح لكم بدخولها"
فقال القائد مصرا:
"فتشوها"
اقترب أحد العساكر مني فدفعته بيدي وأنا أهتف:
"قلت لكم لن تدخلوها... أليس لديكم أي اعتبار للحرمات؟؟ ابتعدوا"
فجأة... إذا بجميع العساكر من حولي يشهرون أسلحتهم في وجهي... وإذا بقائدهم يأمرهم:
"ابتعدوا"
ولم أر إلا سواعد غليظة قاسية تنقض علي محاولة جري بعيدا عن الباب...
حاولت أن أقاومهم... ضربت... ركلت... صرخت:
"رغد"
ثلاثة منهم أطبقوا على أطرافي وجروني إلى الأمام... وآخر تسلل من خلفي وأطبق على مقبض الباب وفتحه...
صرخت بكل حنجرتي:
"رغد... رغد"
وحررت إحدى يدي وأطبقت على الجندي الذي فتح الباب وسحبته من قميصه إلى الوراء بقوة... نظرت إلى الداخل فرأيت رغد تهب جالسة على سريرها وتنظر نحو الباب وتنطلق صرخاتها المفزوعة فورا...
هتفت:
"رغد"
ثم جررت بقية أطرافي بكل ما أوتيت من قوة من بين قبضات الثلاثة الآخرين وركضت مسرعا إليها...
كانت رغد تطلق الصرخة تلو الصرخة من فرط الفزع... قدمت إليها بسرعة وأحطتها بلحافها وطوقتها بذراعي وجذبتها إلي وأنا أهتف:
"أنا هنا يا رغد... هنا معك... أنا معك"
وهي مستمرة في نوبة الصراخ المفزوعة لا تكاد من شدّة فزعها أن تسمعني...
الغرفة كانت خافتة الأضواء... تستمد نورها من مصباح النوم المجاور للسرير...
اقتحمها جنود الأمن... بل جنود الرعب والفزع... وأخذوا يجوبون في أرجائها ويفتشون الدواليب... والستائر...
صرخت فيهم بأعلى صوتي:
"أيها الأوغاد... أيها الحقيرون... أيها الهمجيون الأراذل"
لكن صراخي لم يكن يهزّ في مشاعرهم المتبلدة أي شيء...
اقترب أحدهم منا... قاصدا تفتيش أسفل السرير فانفلتت أعصابي أشدّها... ونظرت من حولي فرأيت الهاتف الثابت موضوعا على المنضدة المجاورة... أطبقت عليه ثم رفعته ورميت به بقوة باتجاه الجندي فأصبته...
التفتت أعين بقية العساكر إليّ... ولم أر إلا حشدا غوغائيا متوحشا يهرع باتجاهي كي يهاجموني...
تركت رغد من بين يدي وهببت نحوهم أحول دون تقدمهم وأنتقم لانتهاك حرمة منزلي...
ضربت... ركلت... ولكمت... بثورة... بشراسة... بكل ما أوتيت من قوة... أو ما تبقى في جسدي من قوة بعد كل ما ألم به مؤخرا...
عددهم كان عشرة أو أكثر... كانوا مسلحين... أجسادهم ضخمة وقوية... تدربت على القتال العنيف... الفتاك...
أذاقوني فنونا لم أذقها أيام سجني... انقضوا علي انقضاض قطيع من الذئاب الجائعة على فريسة واحدة... قبل أن تنتهي الضربة تلقفني ضربة أخرى... وقبل أن أشعر بالألم في موضع, يصاب موضع آخر... وقبل أن أحرك أي جزء من جسمي, تجثوا علي أجسادهم الثقيلة فتشلني تماما...
أظنهم كسروا جمجمتي... ربما سحقوا دماغي... لأنني لا أستطيع أن أتذكر ما حصل... لم أعد أستطيع التذكر... لم أعد أستطيع الرؤية... لم أعد أستطيع التنفس... ولم أعد أستطيع سماع... صراخ رغد...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

أما أنا... فقد كنت أسمع صوت الضرب... وصوت وليد يصرخ متألما... وكنت أصرخ... وأصرخ... وأصرخ...
حسبت أنني مع صرختي الأخيرة... خرجت روحي مفارقة جسدي...
أبعدت اللحاف عن وجهي... هل لي بنظرة أخيرة على وليد؟؟ أين وليد؟؟ أين وليد؟؟ كان هناك... تحت كومة ضخمة من الأجساد البشرية... الوحشية... غارقا في الدماء...
لقد رأيته... يمد يده نحوي... يحاول أن يزحف باتجاهي... لم يكن ينظر إلي... كانت الدماء تغرق عينيه...لكنه يعرف أنني هنا... أنا هنا وليد... تعال إليّ... وليد أسرِع إلي... ابتعدوا عنه... أيها الأوغاد ابتعدوا عن وليد...
أمسكت بعكازي... ووقفت... لا أعرف كيف... وسرت خطوتين... فوليد لم يكن بأبعد من ذلك...
رفعت عكازي... وهويت به على رأس أحد الأشرار... هل أصبته؟؟ أم أخطأته؟؟ لا أدري... لكن العكاز لم يعد في يدي... لم أعد أستطيع أن أقف... كنت سأقع على حافة السرير, لكن شيئا ما قد ضربني وأوقعني أرضا...
صرخت...
"آآآآآآآآه..."
وسمعت صوت وليد يرد على صرختي:
"رغد"
صوته جاء أشبه بصدى مرتد عن بئر عميق...
اقترب الوحش الذي ضربته مني... ورفع قدمه ورفسني بقوة... رفسة ربما كسرت العظم الذي ما كاد ينجبر في يدي اليمنى... وأنا أطلق الصرخات... فزعا وألما...
"وليد... وليد...وليد"
تحركت يد وليد من تحت كومة الوحوش... ثم ظهر جسده وهو يستل من بين قيودهم بصعوبة... يقاوم هذا ويدفع هذا ويضرب ذاك... وهو يصرخ:
"ابتعدوا عنها أيها القذرون"
ويزحف على ركبتيه... حتى وصل إلى الوحش الذي ضربني وأطبق على ساقه وجذبها وأوقعه أرضا... وأسرع إليّ...
تشبثت به بقوة... وأنا أرتجف كالزلزال من الذعر... أبحث عن نقطة أمان بين يديه... كانت يداه تحاول أن تحتوياني... يقربني ويبعدني وهو يهتف باسمي مكررا:
"رغد... رغد..."
فجأة... رأيت عصا تحلق في الأعلى... ثم تحط بقوة على رأس وليد...
صرخت... وصرخ وليد... وأفلتٌ من بين يديه... ورأيت رأسه يهوي أرضا... ثم إذا به يبتعد عني... كانوا يسحبونه بعيدا...
صرخت... ومددت يدي نحوه وأمسكت بيده وأنا أناديه بفزع ما ضاهاه فزع... ورأيت يده تتحرك وتمسك بيدي... ثم تنفلت منها... وليد لم يكن ينظر نحوي... لم يكن يراني... لأنهم كانوا يقلبونه صدرا على ظهر... ويمينا على شمال... كانوا يمسكون برأسه... ويوشكون على كسر عنقه... كانوا يريدون أن يقطعوا نحره بحافة ذقنه... كانوا يحاولون خلع مفاصله وفصل أطرافه عن جسمه... رأيتهم... يدوسون على ذراعه الممدودة نحوي... ويركلون رأسه كما تركل كرة القدم...
وعصيهم كانت تنهال على ظهره وصدره بالضرب... وكأنهم يفتتون صخرة صلبة... تسد عليهم الطريق...
أولئك... لم يكونوا مخلوقات من هذا الكوكب... لم يكونوا يدركون... من هذا الذي يهمون بقتله... لا يعرفون أن هذا... هذا هو... وليد... وليد قلبي... كل حياتي...
أردت أن أنهض وأهب للذود عنه... لأفعل أي شيء... لأصد عنه ضرباتهم... بحثت عن عكازي... الذي طالما تحمل ثقلي طيلة الشهور الماضية وصار كجزء مني... أتعرفون أين وجدته؟؟؟ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يطير في الهواء... ثم ينقض على ظهر وليد... يفصم فقراته...
صرخ وليد...
صرخت... وصرخت... وصرخت... وليد سمع صراخي فرفع رأسه يبحث عن الاتجاه... لم تعد أذناه تميزان اتجاه الأصوات... لقد زحف في الاتجاه الخاطئ... فزحفت نحوه أجر رجلي المجبرة جرا...
أخيرا أمسكت بيده... فشد علي... ورفع ذراعه وحاول أن يطوقني... المجرمون كانوا مستمرين في ضربه بالعصي... كانوا يرفسونه بأحذيتهم... ويدوسون عليه... لوحت بيدي وأنا أحاول إبعادهم عنه وأنا أهتف:
"كفى... أرجوكم كفى... كفى..."
لكن أحدهم... ركل بطن وليد بشراسة... وليد تأوه بشدة... وخرجت نافورة من الدم من فمه... ثم رفع رأسه وناداني... وأخيرا هوى بصدره نحو الأرض...
أحد الوحوش... أشهر مسدسه وصوب فوهته مباشرة إلى رأس وليد...
فزعت... ذهلت... انتفضت... صرخت بقوة:
"لا... لا... لاااااااااااا"
أطبقت على رأس وليد وضممته بين ذراعي...
نظرت إلى صاحب المسدس وصرخت:
"أرجوك لا... أرجوك لا... أرجوك لا"
وهو يهدد:
"ابتعدي"
فوضعت رأسي على رأس وليد... ولففته بذراعي أحول دون أن يفجروه...
"أرجوك لا... أرجوك لا... لا تقتله... لا...لا...لا..."
سمعت صوت أحدهم يقول:
"يكفي هنا. لم نؤمر بالقتل.انصراف"
أبعد صاحب المسدس مسدسه عن وليد... وسدد الرفسة الأخيرة إلى ظهره... فأطلق وليد أنة ضعيفة شبه ميتة... وفي ثوان... اختفى أنينه... واختفى صوت الجنود وصوت عصيهم... ولم أعد أسمع في المكان غير أنفاسي...
كنت آنذاك متصلبة على وضعي... وأنا أمسك برأس وليد وأدرعه بذراعي... وأضع رأسي عليه... وأغمض عيني بقوة... لأضمن عدم مشاهدة ما سيفعله الأوغاد به...
مر بعض الوقت... والهدوء مستمر من حولي... فيما الأعاصير القوية مستمرة في صدري... وفيما ذراعاي متيبستان حول رأس وليد... حتى فقدت القدرة على تحريكهما...
وبعد أن طال الهدوء... تشجعت وفتحت عيني بحذر... وجلت ببصري فيما حولي... ولم أر للوحوش أثرا... رفعت رأسي ومسحت بأنظاري كل أرجاء الغرفة... ولم أجد معي فيها غير وليد...
لقد انصرفوا...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

كان وليد قربي مباشرة... مكبا على وجهه... وقد نزع قميصه ومزقت ملابسه... وتزاحمت الجروح والكدمات على جسمه... وكأنها تتنافس فيما بينها للنيل منه... وقد أغرقت الدماء ثيابه وما حوله...
كان رأسه لا يزال بين يدي... كاملا... متماسكا... لم يفجر... لكنه كان مبللا بمزيج من العرق والدم... وأشعر بالبلل يتخلل أصابعي مقطرا من شعره...
أدرته يمينا فيسارا... لأتأكد من أن ثقبا لا يخترقه أو أن رصاصة لا تنغرس فيه... فإذا بي أرى عينيه تسبحان في شلال من الدماء المتدفقة من جرح غائر في ناصيته...
وكان شلال آخر أشد غزارة يتدفق باندفاع من أنفه... وكأنه يفر هاربا من وحش الكهف الأسطوري... هذا... عدا النافورة العنيفة... التي تفجرت من فمه قبل قليل...
لم أكن أرى وجه وليد... حقيقة... لم أكن أرى غير طوفان من الدم الجارف يتدفق من كل مكان... ويصب في كل مكان...
صرخت:
"وليد... وليد..."
رأيته يحرك رأسه ويحاول فتح عينيه... غير أن الدماء كانت تغمرهما... سحبت لحافي المفروش على سريري بسرعة... وجعلت أمسح الدماء عن عينيه... وأنا أصرخ وأبكي بذعر:
"افتح عينيك... وليد أرجوك... انظر إلي"
فتح وليد عينيه ونظر إلي ونطق بأول حروف اسمي... ثم رفع ذراعه اليمنى وألقاها حول ظهري...
كان... لا يزال حيا...
بعد ذلك حاول أن يستند على يده الأخرى لينهض... لكنه ما إن رفع رأسه عن الأرض بضع بوصات حتى أطلق صرخة ألم وخر أرضا من جديد...
أظن... أن ذراعه اليسرى قد انفصلت عن جسده... فهو لم يستطع الارتكاز عليها... لا بد وأنهم خلعوا كتفه أو كسروا عظام يده... كان يتألم بشدة... بشدة... وليد قلبي يصرخ متألما... آآآآآآه... وليد... وليد...
اقتربت من رأسه وأحطته بذراعي مجددا وصرخت:
"أنت حي...؟؟ وليد... كلمني أرجوك..."
وشعرت به يتحرك... يحاول النهوض... ويعجز من فرط إعيائه... ثم حرك رأسه ونظر باتجاه الباب وتكلم...
"رغد... الباب"
وفهمت منه أنه كان يريد أن ينهض ليقفل الباب... فتشبثت به أكثر وقلت بفزع:
"لا تتركني"
حرك وليد يده اليمنى وأمسك بيدي وقال:
"الباب... اقفليه... رغد... بسرعة"
وشعرت به يشد على يدي بضعف... فأبعدت رأسي عن رأسه وسمحت لعينيه بالنظر إلى عينيّ... وما إن رآني حتى قال:
"الباب... بسرعة... لا أقوى على النهوض"
لم أكن أملك من الشجاعة ما يكفي لأن أبتعد عنه شبرا واحدا... وليس بي من قوة تعينني على الحراك حتى لو رغبت... وعوضا عن ذلك... شددت عليه أكثر وقلت:
"لا أقدر... خائفة"
فحرك وليد يده ومسح على رأسي وقال:
"أرجوك... أسرعي"
نظرت إليه فرأيته ينظر نحو الباب...
تلفتُ من حولي... بحثا عن عكازي... كان ملقى في الطرف الآخر من الغرفة أبعد علي من الباب... حررت رأس وليد وأومأت إليه بنعم, ثم... زحفت على يدي وأنا أجر رجلي المجبرة... شبرا شبرا... إلى أن وصلت إلى الباب فأغلقته ومددت يدي للأعلى وما إن أمسكت بالمفتاح حتى أقفلته وخررت على الأرض ألتقط أنفاسي...
كانت أنفاسي تخرج من صدري مصحوبة بأنين قوي... كنت أرتجف من الذعر وجسمي ينتفض بشدة... ويتعرق بغزارة... وكأنني قمت بمجهود كبير...
سمعت صوت وليد يناديني:
"رغد"
التفت إليه فوجدته وقد انقلب على ظهره ورفع رأسه وأسنده على قاعدة السرير...
ومد يمناه نحوي... ثم قال:
"تعالي"
لملمت فتات الطاقة المتبقية في أرجاء جسدي المشلول من الفزع... وزحفت عائدة إلى وليد... كان مشوارا طويلا... امتد بين المشرق والمغرب... استهلك مني كل عضلاتي وكل قوتي... وما زلت أزحف وأزحف... إلى أن صرت قربه... رميت برأسي في حضنه وغرست أظافري فيه...
لقد كنت أريد أن أفتح قفصه الصدري وأحتمي خلف ضلوعه... أظنني اخترقت ضلوعه فعلا... لا بد أنني داخل قلبي الآن... لأنني أسمعه ينبض بقوة... بسرعة... بثورة...
وكأنني أشعر بدمائه تبللني... وكأنني أشعر بأنفاسه تعصف بي... وكأنني أشعر بذراعيه تغلفانني...
دعوني أسترد أنفاسي... وأستجمع قواي... دعوني أسترخي وأغيب عن الوعي... دعوني أستعيد الأمان والسكون... داخل صدر وليد...
بعد فترة... أحسست بشيء يحاول إبعادي عن وليد... فتشبثت به بقوة أكبر... وصحت:
"لا"
وسمعت وليد يناديني... فقلت:
"أرجوك... دعني"
وبكيت بحرارة... وأنا أغوص بين ضلوعه... أعمق وأعمق...
وشيئا فشيئا... بدأت خفقات قلب وليد تتباطأ... وبدأت أنفاسه تهدأ... وبدأت ذراعه ترتخي من حولي... فتحت عيني... ورفعت رأسي قليلا ونظرت إليه... كان يغمض عينيه ويتنفس بانتظام... وصوت الهواء يصفر عند عبوره في أنفه المحتقن بالدماء... كانت الدماء المتخثرة ترسم على وجهه العريض خريطة متداخلة معقدة الملامح...
جلست ونطقت باسمه:
"وليد"
ولم يرد... لقد نام من شدة الإعياء... أو ربما فقد وعيه... لكنني عندما ربّتُ على وجنته انعقد حاجباه لثوان ثم استرخيا...
كان رأسه لا يزال مسندا إلى قاعدة السرير في وضع مؤلم... مددت يدي وسحبت إحدى وسائدي ووضعتها على الأرض... وحركت رأس وليد بحذر وأسندته إليها... ثم سحبت البطانية وغطيته بها...
وبقيت جالسة بجواره... أراقب أنفاسه وأي حركة تصدر عنه... وأنا أدقق السمع حتى خُيّل لي أنني سمعت صوتا ما من خارج الغرفة... فنظرت إلى الباب بفزع... ثم انحنيت قرب وليد وأمسكت بيده وشددتها إلي... طالبة الأمان...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تنبهت على صوت شيء مزعج... صوت يتكرر بانتظام... مرة بعد أخرى... كان صوت منبه...
أغمضت عيني بقوة... فأنا أشعر بحاجة مُلحّة لمتابعة السيارة... أشعر بأنني أستيقظ من أعماق أعماق نومي... ولا أريد أن أنهض...
لكن الرنين المتكرر المزعج أجبرني على فتح عيني والانتباه لما حولي...
اكتشفت... أنني كنت أنام على الأرض... في غرفة رغد... فتذكرت هجوم العساكر وانتقل دماغي فجأة من أعماق النوم إلى قمة اليقظة...
حاولت أن أهبّ جالسا فشعرت بشيء ما يربط يدي ويعيقني هن النهوض وداهمتني آلام حادة في جسدي كله... أعادتني إلى وضع الاضطجاع مرغما... التفت ببصري إلى اليسار... فوجدت رغد نائمة وهي في وضع الجلوس... ملاصقة لي... وقد استندت إلى سريرها وضمت يدي اليسرى بين يديها...
كان المنبه يتوقف عن الرنين قليلا ثم يعاود... ولكن رغد لم تنتبه عليه... ومع هذا... فإنني ما إن سحبت يدي حتى استيقظت ورفعت رأسها مفزوعة...
التقت نظراتنا... أنا الممدد على الأرض...بِخوْرِ قِوى... وهي الجالسة بقربي بفزع...
"وليد"
كانت هي أول من تكلم... بلهفة وقلق وهي تنحني نحوي وتحملق بعينيّ...
استخدمت يديّ الاثنتين لأنهض عن وضعي المضطجع... بكل ضعف... كعجوز طاعن في السن... مدقوق العظام مترهل البنية... واهن العضلات... كانت الآلام تقرص كل أجزاء جسمي قرصا... وكان أنفي شبه مسدود... بقطع الدم المتخثر في جوفه... وكان عنقي يؤلمني بشدة... وأنا عاجز عن تحريكه في أي اتجاه...
أخيرا أحسست بيد رغد تمسك بي... فأرغمت عنقي على الالتفات إليها ومددت يدي أشد على يدها وقلت:
"هل أنت بخير؟؟ هل تأذيت صغيرتي؟؟"
ورأيت الدموع تتجمع في عينيها بمرارة... فانهرت أكثر مما أنا منهار وأطلقت صوتي كالنحيب قائلا:
"آسف... سامحيني..."
فأي خزي وأي عار...أشد من أن يعتدى على حرماتك بشكل أو بآخر... وأنت ترى وتعجز عن الدفاع؟؟
طأطأت بصري عنها خجلا... لكنها اندفعت إلي كالسهم المصوب... إلى القلب...
رن المنبه من جديد... وكان إلى الجانب الآخر من السرير... فقامت رغد وزحفت على سريرها إليه وأوقفته.
قلت:
"كم الساعة؟؟"
فأجابت: 
"الثالثة وأربعون دقيقة"
فاضطربت دقات قلبي قلقا... وأنا أتخيل سامر...
وقفت وأنا أستند إلى السرير... ولكنني سرعان ما أحسست بالكون يظلم من حولي فجلست عليه وهويت منكبا برأسي فوقه...
رغد هتفت بفزع وهي تنحني نحوي:
"وليد..."
فأجبت:
"دوار... انتظري قليلا"
وقد كانت الغرفة تدور من حولي... وقلبي يخفق بقوة... والهواء لا يكفي لملء صدري... أما يداي فقد كانتا ترتعشان... وما كنت قادرا على التحكم بهما...
استمر هذا الشعور بضع دقائق... ثم زال تدريجيا... ولكنه عاودني بصورة أخف عندما رفعت رأسي من جديد...
أظن... أنني نزفت دما كثيرا... ولهذا أشعر بالدوار والاختناق...
سمعت رغد تقول:
"أرجوك ابق مضطجعا"
فالتفت إليها بإعياء وقلت:
"يجب أن ننهض... سامر ينتظرنا"
رغد قالت منفعلة:
"أنت جريح... لديك إصابات كثيرة... لا يمكنك التحرك"
فقلت:
"سامر..."
والتفت ناحية الهاتف الثابت ورأيته مرميا على الأرض... ثم التفت إلى رغد وقلت:
"هاتفك"
وكان هاتفها المحمول موضوعا إلى جانب المنبه. ناولتني إياه فاتصلت بشقيقي ملهوفا للاطمئنان عليه...
"نعم رغد"
رد أخي... فقلت بصوت هامس:
"هذا أنا وليد... هل أنت والعم بخير؟؟"
"نعم. ننتظركما"
واطمأن قلبي على أخي فأنهيت المكالمة بسرعة ووضعت الهاتف على السرير... ووقفت ببطء وحذر... محاولا الاعتماد على رجليّ... اللتين كانتا تستصرخان من الألم... وعندما خطوت خطوة واحدة... تفاقم الألم في ظهري وشعرت بأن فقراته تكاد تتفكك وتتبعثر...
أطلقت أنة ألم من أعماق حنجرتي... وتصلبت في مكاني لا أقوى إلا على جذب الأنفاس...
رغد وقفت على رجليها... السليمة والمجبرة... وأمسكت بيدي وطلبت مني أن أجلس.
"يجب أن نذهب يا رغد... لا وقت لدينا"
قلت, فردت معترضة:
"كيف وأنت بهذه الحال؟ لماذا لا تخبره بما حصل؟"
فهتفت بسرعة:
"كلا... لا"
قالت:
"ولكن..."
فقلت مؤكدا:
"إن علم سامر بما حصل فسوف يأتي... أنا متأكد أنهم يراقبون المنزل الآن..."
شهقت رغد خوفا... ثم سألت:
"إذن... كيف سنخرج؟؟"
فقلت:
"سأتفقد الأمر"
تلفتت رغد من حولها بحثا عن عكازها... وعندما رأته... ذهبت سائرة على جبيرتها وتناولته... ثم قدمت إلي وسارت ملاصقة لي... نسير ببطء وحذر... إلى أن فتحنا الباب وخرجنا من الغرفة...
كان البيت يخيم عليه السكون... استنتجنا أنه لا أحد في داخله على الأقل... توجهت إلى باب المدخل وأوصدته... وعدت إلى رغد وقلت:
"لا احد هنا. سيُرفع الأذان الآن... سنخرج بعد الصلاة مباشرة... سأصعد للأعلى وأنظر من الشرفة"
قالت رغد بسرعة:
"ماذا؟؟ كيف ستصعد الدرجات وليد؟؟ أنت مصاب... ولا أريد أن أبقى وحدي هنا أرجوك"
قلت:
"تعالي... سأرافقك إلى غرفتك. ألزميها حتى آتيك"
كانت رغد تهز رأسها معترضة, متوسلة ألا أتركها وحدها... لكنني كنت أريد تفقد الشارع من الشرفة لأتأكد من أن الشرطة ليست في الجوار...
وعلى هذا أعتدها كارهة إلى غرفتها وأقفلت عليها الباب وحملت المفتاح معي, وتركتها لتستبدل ملابسها وتصلي... وصعدت الدرج خطوة خطوة... أكابد المشقة والألم... إلى الطابق العلوي...
لقد كنت أسير مستندا على كل شيء... السياج... الجدران... الأثاث... كنت مرهقا جدا... وآلام جسمي تكاد تقتلني...
ذهبت إلى الشرفة ألقيت بنظرة على الخارج... فرأيت الضباب يغمر الأجواء... ويحول دون رؤية شيء...
توجهت بعدها إلى غرفتي... والتي ترك رجال الشرطة بابها مفتوحا على مصراعيه, كما فعلوا ببقية أبواب غرف المنزل لدى تفتيشهم لها يوم الأمس...
كنت أريد أن أستحم وألبس ملابس نظيفة وأؤدي الصلاة... وكم هالني المنظر الفظيع المزري لوجهي حين رأيته في المرآة...
أنهيت استحمامي وضمّدت ما أمكن من جروحي على عجل, واضطررت لارتداء قبعة لإخفاء جرح ناصيتي... وبعد الصلاة ذهبت لألقي نظرة مرة أخرى من الشرفة... كان الضباب كثيفا... لكنني سمعت أو ربما توهمت سماع صوت صفارة سيارة شرطة يشتد ويقترب...
أصبت بالهلع... فهرولت مسرعا نحو الدرج وأنا أهتف:
"رغد"
هبطت السلالم بأسرع ما أمكنني... أتعثر بخطواتي... غير آبه بأوجاع رجلي... شبه متزحلق على قدمي... وتوجهت نحو غرفة المعيشة... ومنها أخذت الحقيبة اليدوية الحاوية للنقود والحاجيات الأخرى... وكذلك هاتفي وهرولت إلى غرفة رغد...
لم أطرق الباب... بل هتفت باسمها وأنا أدخل المفتاح في ثقبه وأقبض على المقبض ثم أديره وأدفع بالباب بسرعة وأندفع إلى الداخل...
كانت رغد تلبس رداء الصلاة... وتجلس على الكرسي في اتجاه القبلة... وفي يدها مسبحة... فهي بطبيعة الحال لم تكن تستطيع السجود على الأرض بسبب الجبيرة...
"رغد... هيا بسرعة... أظنهم عائدون"
قلت هذا وأنا أندفع نحوها بسرعة... وأمسك بيدها وأحثها على النهوض...
وقفت رغد على رجليها والهلع يجتاحها... وقالت بفزع:
"ماذا؟؟"
قلت:
"الشرطة قادمة... لنخرج بسرعة"

----------


## ورد الياسمين

أشرت إلى عكازي المرمي على الأرض وهتفت:
"عكازي"
فانحنى وليد وناولني إياه وهو يقول:
"بسرعة... بسرعة..."
ارتديت خفي المنزلي والذي كنت قد خلعته قبل الصلاة وتركته بجواري, ثم سرت خطوتين في الاتجاه المعاكس... نحو عباءتي... فسأل وليد:
"إلى أين؟؟"
قلت مشيرة إلى الشماعة:
"عباءتي"
فأسرع هو إليها وجذبها والوشاح من على الشماعة... وأقبل نحوي وناولني إياهما... أخذتهما على عجل ومن شدة ارتباكي أوقعت عكازي... وبدأت بارتدائهما فوق حجابي كيفما اتفق, وفي ذات اللحظة... سمعت صوت صفارة سيارة شرطة يزعق من خارج المنزل... هنا.. لم أشعر إلا برجليّ تطير فجأة عن الأرض... وإذا بوليد يهرول نحو المخرج الخلفي للمنزل... حيث المرآب... وهو يحملني... على كتفه... "عكازي!!"
هتفت ونحن نبتعد... لكن وليد لم يستجب... وسار منحني الظهر مترنحا يوشك على الوقوع بي, حتى وصلنا على الباب الخلفي فأقفله بسرعة وكاد ينزلق وهو يهبط العتبات...
أنزلني عن باب السيارة وفتحه ودفع بي إلى الداخل وأغلق الباب وجزء من ذيل عباءتي وطرف وشاحي يتدليان إلى الخارج...
ثم توجه بسرعة إلى الباب الآخر... وهو لا يزال محدودب الظهر مترنح الخطى... ففتحه ورمي بحقيبة كان يحملها إلى الداخل وقفز على المقعد وشغل السيارة وفتح بوابة المرآب واندفع خارجا بالسيارة بسرعة...
كل هذا في ثوان لم تكن كافية لأن أستوعب ما يجري...
وفوق ما أنا فيه فوجئت بأن الجو كان مغطى بضباب كثيف جدا... لم أكن معه أستطيع رؤية شيء في الشارع...
استمر وليد بالقيادة بسرعة لا تتناسب والضباب الكثيف... كان ينعطف يمينا ويسارا فجأة كلما ظهر شيء في طريقنا ولولا لطف من الله لانتهى المطاف بنا إلى حادث فظيع...
عندما ابتعدنا عن قلب المدينة إلى الشارع البري قال لي:
"اتصلي بسامر"
فقلت:
"هاتفي بقي في المنزل"
فأشار إلى الحقيبة التي جلبها معه وقال:
"هاتفي هنا"
فتحت الحقيبة فوجدت فيها مجموعة من الأوراق...وجوازات سفر... وتذاكر رحلات جوية... ورزم من الأوراق المالية...
ووجدت كذلك الهاتف...
كان على الشاشة ثلاث اتصالات فائتة, كلها كانت من سامر.
اتصلت به وما إن رد حتى سحب وليد الهاتف مني وخاطب سامر قائلا:
"نحن في الطريق إليك... ابق مختبئا على مقربة من البوابة وسلاحك في يدك... سأتصل حين نصل"
ثم قال:
"لا أعرف فالضباب شديد ولا أستطيع أن أسرع أكثر من ذلك..."
وأنهى مكالمته ثم التفت إلي وسأل:
"هل أنت بخير؟؟"
كنت أحاول أن أسحب عباءتي العالقة تحت الباب دون جدوى, خفف وليد السرعة وقال:
"افتحي الباب"
وسحبتها أخيرا... ولففت وشاحي حول رأسي...
لم تكن الشمس قد أشرقت بعد... والطريق يخيم عليه الهدوء... ووصلنا إلى جزء وعر منه ارتجت السيارة أيما ارتجاج وهي تعبره...
كنت أحاول النظر إلى الخلف خشية أن تكون سيارات الشرطة في تعقبنا, لكن الرؤية كانت مستحيلة ولم أسمع أي صفّارة...
وصلنا بعد ذلك إلى المخبأ الذي كان سامر وعمي أبو حسام يحتميان فيه. أوقف وليد السيارة وتناول الهاتف واتصل بسامر وقال:
"السيارة أمام البوابة... تعال فورا"
ومن بين الضباب رأيت سامر وأبا حسام يظهران أمامنا...
سامر فتح الباب الخلفي وركب السيارة بسرعة... وأبو حسام أقبل نحو النافذة إلى جانب وليد وهو يهتف:
"انطلقوا على بركة الله"
وليد قال وهو يدوس على كابح السيارة:
"أشكرك يا عم... لن أنسى صنيعك هذا"
فأشار أبو حسام وهو يهتف:
"اذهبوا هيا... يحفظكم الله"
وانطلق وليد بالسيارة وأبو حسام أخذ يلوح لنا وهو يقول:
"انتبهوا لأنفسكم يا أولادي... اتصلوا وطمئنوني عليكم... في أمان الله"
وكما ظهر وسط الضباب, اختفى وسط الضباب...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

وليد التفت إلى سامر الجالس في الوراء وسأل:
"هل أنت بخير؟؟"
فرد سامر مندهشا:
"ماذا جرى لوجهك وليد؟؟"
فاستدار وليد إلى الأمام وركز النظر في الطريق...
عندها التفت أنا إلى سامر ونطقت:
"هاجمونا وضربوه حد الموت... العساكر الوحوش..."
ذهل سامر وحدق بي ثم بوليد بأوسع عينين...
فتابعت:
"ماذا كنا سنفعل لو أنهم قتلوه؟؟ ماذا كان سيحدث لي لو أنهم أطلقوا الرصاصة على رأسه كما كانوا يعزمون؟؟"
وسمعت صوت وليد يناديني زاجرا:
"رغد"
فالتفت إليه ورأيت في عينيه نظرة انزعاج... فقلت وأنا أمسك بطرف وشاحي في يدي وأقول:
"أيرضي أحد ما أنا فيه؟؟ ما الذي فعلته لأمر بكل هذا؟؟ إلى متى سأعيش هذا التشرد؟؟ أنا تعبت... تعبت"
وطأطأت رأسي ودفنته بين ثنايا الوشاح وجعلت أبكي بحرقة...
حل صمت طويل علينا... وانشغل كل منا بأفكاره الخاصة... إلى أن أحسست بسرعة السيارة تخف تدريجيا... ثم تتوقف.
نظرت إلى وليد فرأيته ملتفتا إلى سامر يخاطبه قائلا:
"تول القيادة... أنا مرهق"
ثم سمعت صوت الباب الخلفي ينفتح وينزل سامر... التفت وليد إلي وقال:
"اذهبي للخلف"
وخرجنا جميعا من السيارة لتبديل مقاعدنا. وقبل أن يركبا, منحاني فرصة لنزع حجاب الصلاة الأبيض وارتداء الوشاح والعباءة الأسودين... كنت ألقي بنظرة عليهما... وأرى وليد يقف محني الظهر... مستندا إلى السيارة... والتعب جلي عليه... أخذت أراقبه عبر زجاج النافذة دون أن ينتبه... وعندما ركب السيارة بادرت بسؤاله:
"هل أنت بخير وليد؟؟"
فأجاب وهو يسند رأسه إلى مسند السيارة:
"سأكون كذلك"
وسمعت سامر يقول:
"أنا آسف يا أخي"
فيرد وليد:
"لا عليك... انطلق بسرعة... يجب أن نصل في الموعد المحدد"
سار سامر بسرعة أبطأ من سرعة وليد... وعلل ذلك بعد اتضاح الرؤية أمامه... وبعد فترة بدأ الضباب ينقشع حتى زال تماما... قبل أن نصل على الحدود.
أظن أن وليد قد غفا لبعض الوقت من شدة إعيائه... وعندما اقتربنا من أول نقاط التفتيش عند الحدود سمعت سامر يخاطبه قائلا:
"وليد...وصلنا"
وكان صوت سامر مغلفا بالخوف والقلق... وليد تحرك من مقعده ثم أخذ يستخرج بعض الأوراق من جيوب سيارته فيما قلوبنا تخفق بشدة وأعيننا مفتوحة أوسعها متربصة بأي شخص يظهر في الصورة...
تناول وليد حقيبته اليدوية واستخرج الجوازات... وخاطب سامر بينما كان يوقف السيارة:
"أنا سأنزل لإتمام الإجراءات المطلوبة. وأنت ابق ملازما رغد. إياك والخروج لأي سبب. وإذا ما واجهت مشكلة لا قدر الله... فسأعطيك إشارة... وانطلق بالسيارة بأقصى سرعة ولا تأبه لشيء"
حملقنا في وليد بذعر ونحن نزدرد ريقنا متوجسين خيفة... قال سامر:
"ماذا؟؟"
فقال وليد:
"افعل ما قلته لك. إذا أحسست بالخطر فسأعطيك إشارة للهرب... وإن أعترضك أي شيء فاقتله... وأنا سأتكفل بالباقي"
ولم يترك لنا الموظف فرصة للاستيعاب, إذ به لوح بيده مشيرا إلينا... فنزل وليد من السيارة وقبل أن ينصرف قرب وجهه من النافذة وهو يقول:
"لا تنس ذلك"
وألقى علي نظرة... ثم انصرف إلى الموظف.
أخذت الوساوس تتلاقفني يمينا ويسارا... وأخذت أتضرع إلى الله من أعماق قلبي وبكل إلحاح... أن يسهل الأمر علينا ويخرجنا معا من دائرة الخطر سالمين...
رأيت سامر يمسك بشيء بين يديه وسرعان ما تبين لي أنه مسدس... فتفاقم الفزع في نفسي وكدت أخرّ مغشية من شدة الخوف...
مرة الدقائق التالية كالقرون... ونحن ننتظر عودة وليد وأعيننا محملقة عبر النوافذ في الاتجاه الذي سار فيه. وبعد هول الانتظار ظهر وليد أخيرا يتقدم نحونا يحفه اثنان من رجال الأمن, يرتدون زيا عسكريا. لدى رؤيتي لهم انفجر قلبي بقنبلة من النبضات الصارخة المدوية... كنت أشعر بها تصطدم بأسفل قدمي وربما تهز السيارة...
سامر بسرعة خبأ مسدسه تحت المقعد وتظاهر بأنه يستخرج أحد الأقراص المدمجة, وشغل المسجل... وأذكر أن القرص كان يبتهل ابتهالا خاشعا... كان وليد كثيرا ما يشغله أثناء مشاوير ذهابي وإيابي من الجامعة برفقة مرح.
وصل وليد ورجلا الأمن, وأشار أحدهما إلى سامر بأن يفتح حقيبة السيارة الخلفية... بينما طلب الآخر منه أن يفتح النافذة... وعندما فتحها ألقى بنظرة علينا ثم على جوازات السفر التي كانت في يده... وطلب من سامر أن يبرز بعض الوثائق الخاصة بالسيارة... ثم انصرف... وتبعه الرجل الآخر...
وليد اقترب من النافذة فتشبثت به أعيننا, قال:
"سأنهي الإجراءات وأعود... تسير الأمور بشكل جيد"
فجذبت نفسا عميقا... علّ ذلك يهدئ من سرعة خفقان قلبي ولو الشيء القليل...
وانصرف وليد, ثم عاد بعد قليل... وركب السيارة وقال:
"انطلق"
لم نصدق آذاننا لا أنا ولا سامر... لذا... بقينا متسمرين... ولم تتحرك السيارة... فنظر وليد إلى سامر وقال:
"هيا"
فسأل سامر:
"انتهى كل شيء؟؟"
فأجاب وليد:
"ليس بعد... لكننا تخطينا أول العقبات..."
وجملته الأخيرة أجهضت بذرة الطمأنينة التي ما كادت تنبت في قلبي... وتجاوزنا عقبتين أخريين, وخرجنا من حدود بلدنا... ودخلنا حدود البلدة المجاورة... وهناك طلب منا رجال الأمن الخروج من السيارة لتفتيشها...
تبادل وليد وسامر نظرة وإن خفيت عن رجال الأمن فهي لم تخف عني... سامر حاول أن يستخرج المسدس متظاهرا بأنه يعدل من وضعية مقعده... غير أن يده لم تطله... ربما فهم وليد حركة سامر... وكان رجال الأمن من حولنا... فأطل وليد عبر نافذته وقال:
"الفتاة لا تستطيع النهوض إذ أن رجلها مجبرة"
في محاولة للإفلات من التفتيش, غير أن أحد رجال الأمن قال:
"فليساعدها أحدكما على ذلك"
ولم يجد وليد بدا من أن يلتفت إلي ويقول:
"سأساعدك"
وكانت عيناه مضطربتين وقطرة من العرق سالت على جبينه نصف المخبأ تحت قبعته.
خرج وليد من السيارة وفتح الباب المجاور لي ومد يديه... وعندما خرجت من السيارة ووقفت على رجلي... راح يتلفت يمينا وشمالا بحثا عن مقعد... ووجدنا مقاعد حجرية على بضعة أمتار فقال:
"سأرفعك"
ثم التفت إلى سامر وقال:
"تعال معنا"
ولكن وليد وبعد أن سار بي خطوتين لا غير أحس بالتعب وهتف:
"أخي"
وسرعان ما رأيت ذراعيّ سامر تمتد وتحملني...
وصلنا إلى المقاعد فأجلسني سامر على أحدها وجلس وليد قربي مباشرة... وسمعناه يتنفس بقوة...
سامر سأل:
"أأنت على ما يرام؟؟"
فأومأ وليد بنعم وإن كان مظهره يثبت عكس ذلك... وأرسل أنظاره إلى رجال الأمن وهم يفتشون السيارة...
جلس سامر إلى الجانب الآخر مني وإذا بوليد يسأل:
"أهو معك؟؟"
فيجيب سامر:
"في السيارة"
فيرد وليد:
"تبا! أين تركته؟؟"
فيجيب سامر:
"تحت المقعد... لن يصعب عليهم العثور عليه"
فيقول وليد:
"أحمق... لماذا لم تخبئه جيدا أو حتى ترمي به من النافذة قبل وصولنا إلى هنا"
فيقول سامر:
"ألست من طلب مني إحضاره معي؟؟ لم يتسع المجال للتخلص منه"
فيعقب وليد:
"سيورطنا هذا المشؤوم... تبا.. من أين حصلت على مصيبة كهذه؟"
وما كاد ينهي جملته حتى رأينا رجال الأمن يكتشفون وجود سلاح مخبأ في قلب السيارة...
اشرأبت أعناقنا وجحظت أعيينا وجفت حلوقنا... ونحن نرى أحد رجال الأمن يقبل نحونا قابضا على السلاح بمنديل... كان ابنا عمي جالسين إلى جانبي ولما اقترب رجل الأمن وقفا واقتربا من بعضهما وسدا المرأى من أمامي... وسمعت صوت وليد يهمس:
"دعني أتصرف. لا تتفوه بشيء. لازم رغد"
ثم سمعت صوت رجل الأمن وقد صار على مقربة يسأل:
"لمن هذا الشيء؟؟"
مرت لحظة صامتة حسبت أنني فقدت السمع من طولها... ثم إذا بي أسمع:
"إنه... لي"
أتدرون صوت من كان؟؟
صوت وليد...
أو ربما... توهمت ذلك... إذ أنني مع هوسي بوليد... وفي حالتي هذه التي لا مثيل لها... أصبحت أتوهم كل شيء...
عاد صوت رجل الأمن يسأل:
"هل لديك تصريح رسمي بحمله وإدخاله إلى هنا؟؟"
"لم أجلب معي التصريح"
هذا صوت وليد... أنا واثقة من أنه صوت وليد.. لا يمكنني أن أخطئه... وليد قلبي!
"تعال معي لو سمحت"
قال ذلك رجل الأمن, ثم رأيت وليد يبتعد عني خطوة, ثم يلتفت إلى سامر ويقول:
"ابق مع رغد. إياك أن تبتعد عنها لأي سبب مهما كان"
فيرد سامر:
"وليد! ما الذي..."
ويقاطعه وليد قائلا:
"لازم الصمت. فقط ضع الفتاة نصب عينيك... أتفهمني؟"
ومال وليد بجسده قليلا لينظر إلي... ولم أستطع لحظتها حتى أن أتأوه... ورأيته يبتعد خطوة بعد خطوة... إلى أن توارى عن أنظاري...
حينها فقط أطلقت صيحة مكبوتة:
"وليد!!"
ومددت يدي إلى الأمام محاولة الإمساك بظله... لكنه تلاشى...
مرت نحو ساعة... ونحن عند المقاعد, أنا جالسة... وسامر يجلس تارة ويقف أخرى... في توتر فظيع...
بعد ذلك... أقبل إلينا أحد رجال الأمن وطلب منا مرافقته.
سأل سامر:
"أين شقيقي؟؟"
فأجاب الرجل:

----------


## ورد الياسمين

"سيحوّل إلى لجنة التحقيق"
فزعت وشهقت رغما عني... نظر الاثنان إلي ثم إلى بعضهما البعض... وقال سامر:
"تحقيق؟؟"
فأجاب رجل الأمن:
"نعم. فهو يحمل سلاحا ويعبر به الحدود دون ترخيص"
قال سامر:
"ماذا ستفعلون به؟؟"
أجاب:
"سيخضع للتحقيق... لا أعرف تحديدا. المهم... هلاّ رافقتماني الآن؟؟"
سأل سامر:
"نرافقك إلى أين؟؟"
فأجاب:
"للتفتيش الشخصي أولا, وبعد التفتيش, سننقلكما إلى أقرب نقطة بعد الحدود ومن هناك تابعا طريقكما إلى المدينة في سيارة أجرة إذ أننا سنحتجز سيارتكم عندنا لحين انتهاء التحقيق وإجراء اللازم"
التفت سامر إلي... وكان وجهه مكفهرا محتقنا بالدماء... ولم يقل شيئا... أما أنا فقلت وأنا أحرك رأسي اعتراضا وتهديدا:
"أنا لن أبرح مكاني حتى يعود وليد"
فهم سامر قصدي, وخاطب رجل الأمن سائلا:
"أين شقيقي الآن؟ أريد أن أراه"
فأشار الرجل بيده إلى المبنى الذي اختفى وليد خلف جدرانه, فقال سامر:
"خذني إليه من فضلك أولا..."
فقال الرجل:
"لا بأس, تفضل"
عندها مددت يدي وأمسكت بمعطف سامر... أذكره بأنني هنا...
التفت سامر إلي ثم إلى الرجل وسأله:
"هل لديكم كرسي متحرك؟ الفتاة لا تستطيع المشي"
فرد الرجل:
"لا, للأسف"
وعندما نظر سامر إلي أعدت أقول:
"أنا لن أتحرك من مكاني قبل مجيء وليد"
فقال:
"دعيني أراه أولا وأعرف ما أفعل.."
واستخرج هاتفه من جيبه واتصل بوليد...فسمعنا صوت رنين هاتف على مقربة وعندما التفتنا إلى الصوت رأينا وليد يظهر وبرفقته شرطي, يسيران متقدمين إلينا...
وقفت من شدة هلعي على رجليّ... وكنت أرتدي خفا منزليا على قدمي اليمنى, بينما الأخرى مجبرة... وأحسست بحرارة الأرض تتخلل خفي وتلهب قدمي, حينما صار وليد أمامنا راح ينقل بصره بيننا ثم قال:
"اذهبا مع رجال الأمن. سيوصلونكما إلى أطراف المدينة. وبعد ذلك استغلا أي سيارة أجرة واتجها إلى المطار. التذاكر وكل ما تحتاجانه في حقيبتي اليدوية"
فقلنا معا:
"وأنت؟؟"
فقال بصوت خافت لا يتعدى بعدنا:
"سأسوى المسألة هنا وألحق بكما"
أنا قلت مندفعة:
"لن نذهب لأي مكان من دونك"
فأومأ لي وليد بنظرة من عينيه ثم قال:
"لا وقت لنضيعه في الكلام. الطائرة ستقلع بعد ساعتين. يجب أن تدركاها وترحلا بسلام"
ثم أخفت صوته وقال:
"أي تأخير سيبقيه في دائرة الخطر... عجلا"
هتفت:
"ولكن"
فقاطعني زاجرا:
"بدون لكن... أتفهمين؟؟"
وحدق بي لثوان... بنظرة زاجرة حادة...
ثم التفت إلى سامر وقال:
"انتبها لنفسيكما جيدا..."
ونطق سامر بنبرة حزينة توشك على البكاء:
"أخي..."
فرفع وليد يديه وحط بهما على كتفي سامر... كأنه يستند عليه, لا يسانده... ثم تنهد تنهيدة ألم مريرة... ربما لأن ذراعه شبه مخلوعة جريحة... أو ربما لشدة صعوبة المأزق الذي كنا فيه... قطب حاجبيه ثم أرخاهما وقال:
"اهتم برغد... إنها أمانتك أنت الآن..."
ثم نقل بصره فيما بيننا وقال أخيرا:
"في أمان الله"
لا أذكر... تفاصيل ما حدث بعد ذلك... لا أذكر... إلا وأنا في سيارة... أنظر عبر زجاج النافذة... ووليد في الخارج... يقف بين رجال الأمن... يلوّح إليّ... والسيارة تبتعد... وتبتعد... وتبتعد... ويتلاشى وليد... كما يتلاشى السراب...
فجأة... بين عشية وضحاها... بل بين لحظة واللحظة التي تليها... تحولت حياتي إلى شيء خال من وليد!
يختفي من حياتي فيما أنا أراقبه... وهو يبتعد... دون أن أملك القدرة على فعل شيء...
ابتعدت السيارة كثيرا... وعيني لا تزال تحدق عبر النافذة... تفتش عنه!...
وصورته الأخيرة... هو يلوح لي بيده... مودعا... هي الصورة الأكثر إيلاما... التي اختزنتها محفورة في ذاكرتي... كأقسى لقطة وداع فرّقتني عن وليد قلبي... من بين كل لحظات الفراق الأخرى في حياتي... على الإطلاق...
أصابتني حالة ذهول... فقدت القدرة على الكلام... القدرة على التفكير... القدرة على التصرف... وانقدت لما كان سامر يطلبه مني دون أن اعرف ما هو...
لم أستفق من حالة التيه... إلا عندما وجدت نفسي أهبط من الطائرة إلى مطار الوصول... وأفتش عن وليد بين المسافرين...
رأيت كل الناس... كل الأجناس... من كل العالم... كل البشر الذين خلقهم الله... كلهم من حولي... إلا وليد!
لم أر منه إلا لقطة أخيرة... وهو يلوح لي مودعا... وعيناي تشيعانه... عبر زجاج النافذة...
لم أشعر بنفسي إلا وأنا أصرخ في المطار كالمجنونة:
"أعيدوني إلى وليد"
************
اللقاء بدانة كان حميما وملتهبا جدا... امتزجت فيه دموع الشوق بدموع الذكريات الأليمة... بدموع القلق... لكن أكثر الدموع طغيانا كانت تلك التي فجرتها رغد حزنا وخوفا على وليد. سقتني كؤوس القلق والندم جرعة على مدى الفترة المفجعة التي تلت وصولنا إلى هذه البلد. فقدنا الاتصال بوليد... حتى أننا لم نطمئنه إلى أننا وصلنا بسلام... وما فتئنا نحاول الاتصال به بكل الأرقام وفي كل الأماكن الممكنة دون جدوى. لم نعرف إن كان لا يزال في البلدة المجاورة لبلدتنا أم أنهم قد رحّلوه إلى بلدنا... أم إلى مكان آخر...
وإن كان في قبضة الشرطة أم أنهم قد أخلو سبيله... اتصلنا حتى بالمنزل والمزرعة والمصنع.. بلا جدوى.. وتولى عمي أبو حسام مهمة تقصي أخباره في البلد واستخدم كل الطرق, دون نتيجة حتى الآن.
أخشى ما كنا نخشاه... هو أن تكون السلطات قد زجت به في السجن أو فعلت به شيئا... وأنا لن أسامح نفسي أبد على ما قد يكون شقيقي قد تعرض إليه بسببي.
وليد قدّم من أجلي تضحية كبيرة... ضحى بنفسه من أجل إنقاذي وفضلني على نفسه... وتحمل وزري نيابة عني...
أنا أيضا... مستعد الآن لأن أضحي بكل شيء... من أجل ظهوره وعودته إلينا سالما.
أقمنا في منزل دانة وعائلتها. وهو منزل كبير مؤلف من عدة أجنحة, كان يسكنه أمير أو ما شابه قبل أن يشتريه نوّار... زوج دانة... لاعب الكرة الشهير... والمليونير...
ولأنني عدمت خيارا آخر, فقد اضطررت للمبيت هنا مؤقتا لحين مجيء أخي أو إيجاد حل بديل.
نوّار وعائلته رحبوا بنا وخصّصوا لنا غرفتي نوم في أحد الأجنحة وضيّفونا بسخاء. واعتمدت على النقود التي تركها وليد في حقيبته لشراء الضروريات.
آه أجل...
لا بد وأنكم تتساءلون عن رغد... وما حل بها بعد وليد...أول ليلة قضتها في هذا المكان كانت أفظع من الوصف. كانت في حالة ذعر متواصل واضطرت دانة للمبيت إلى جانبها في الغرفة. كانت تصف لنا كيف هاجم رجال المباحث وليد وأوشكوا على قتله... وكانت تعتقد بأنه الآن في قبضتهم وأنهم سيقتلونه... كانت ستموت بهذا الاعتقاد... واضطررت لاحقا لأن أتفق مع عمي أبي حسام على أن يخبرها بأن وليد بخير ولا يزال محبوسا تحت التحقيق وأنه سيلحق بنا فور خروجه. ارتابت في كلام أبي حسام أولا ولكنها صدقته في النهاية حتى ولو من باب التعلق ببصيص الأمل...
صرنا لا نجرؤ على ذكر اسمه على مسمعها... خشية أن تفلت الحقيقة من ألسننا سهوا... وتعود للهستريا المرضية تلك... وبقينا نتظاهر بالاطمئنان والتفاؤل فيما أفئدتنا يمزقها القلق... والبحث ولاتصالات جارية... ساعة بعد ساعة ويوما بعد يوم...
"انظر سامر... هل هكذا زاوية أنفه؟.. ألا تبدو أقل حدة؟؟"
تسألني وهي واقفة أمام لوحة جديدة ترسمها لوليد... وهو يلوح بيده... وتقارنها بصورته...
كانت الساعة التاسعة ليلا... هكذا قضت ساعات الأمس واليوم... تكرر رسم وجوه أمي وأبي ووليد... من الصور الفوتوغرافية التي كانت بحوزة دانة... الصور التي تم التقاطها لنا ليلة زواجها... وأخرى التقطت لوالدي الراحلين... عندما ذهب العريسان لزيارتهما قبل هجرتهما إلى هذه البلدة...
أجبت:
"ألم تتعبي من الوقوف؟ أريحي رجليك قليلا... لا تزالين في فترة النقاهة"
وقد نُزعت جبيرة رجلها اليسرى مؤخرا, فقالت وهي محملقة في اللوحة:
"رجلاي اعتادتا الكسل طيلة الشهور الماضية. آن الأوان لتنشيطها"
وأخذت تتأمل اللوحة ثم قالت:
"لا...! لم أتقن رسم الأنف..."
وإذا بها تزيل اللوحة التي قضت ساعات في رسمها وتضعها جانبا... وتضع لوحة بيضاء جديدة استعداد للرسم من جديد...
نزعتُ اللوحة من العمود ووضعتها جانبا... ونظرت إلى رغد بحزم... فنظرت إلي وهي تعبس بانزعاج...
قلت لها:
"يكفي يا رغد... إلى متى ستظلين ترسمين هكذا؟"
فتبدلت تعبيرات وجهها ثم قالت:
"إلى أن... تظهر الأصول... ولا أحتاج إلى الصور"
ثم رمت بالفرشاة والألوان من يدها وسارت مسرعة إلى سريرها وأكبت على وجهها فوق الوسائد وأخذت تبكي...
التفتُ إلى دانة... التي كانت تجلس على المقعد أمام المرآة... تتابعنا من خلالها... وهززت رأسي أسفا وحزنا على رغد.
هممت بالاقتراب منها والتحدث إليها, غير أن دانة أشارت إلي بألا أفعل... فلذت بالصمت وبقيت أسمع صوت نحيبها المرير... وقامت دانة فاقتربت منها وحاولت تشجيعها ببعض الكلمات... فخرجتُ من الغرفة ووقفت قرب الباب بين رغبتين متعارضتين في البقاء إلى جوارها والابتعاد عنها.
وبعد قليل رأيت دانة تخرج من غرفة رغد وتغلق الباب من بعدها... وتنظر إلي والحزن يطلي وجهها بلون رمادي معتم.
فسألتها:
"ماذا قالت؟؟"
فأجابتني بحزن بليغ:
"سألتني عن كنت أملك أيضا...صورة لوالديها الحقيقيين... عمي وزوجته... رحمهما الله!"

----------


## ورد الياسمين

ولم يكن قد سبق لرغد وأن طلبت شيئا كهذا ولم تكن تبوح بحنينها لوالديها أو تعبر عن أي مشاعر تكنها لهما... منذ كانت طفلة صغيرة... على الأقل هذا ما اعتقده...
أضافت دانة بأسى:
"لو أننا نعلم أين وليد الآن... إلى متى سنظل نجهل مصيره؟؟"
أشرت إليها أن تخفض صوتها... لئلا يصل إلى مسامع رغد وصمتٌ لبرهة ثم قلت هامسا وأنا أعقد العزم:
"سأذهب للبحث عنه بنفسي"
عندها تلاشت العتمة الرمادية عن وجه دانة وحل التوهج الأحمر على وجنتيها وقالت:
"تذهب أنت؟؟ لا! مستحيل"
فقلت:
"لا بد من ذلك يا دانة"
فإذا بها تمسك بذراعي وتهز رأسها اعتراضا وتقول منفعلة:
"كلا... لن أدعك تذهب يا سامر... الآن لدي أخ واحد موجود, هل تريد أن أفقدكما أنتما الاثنين؟؟"
فقلت:
"ولكن يا دانة"
ولم تدع لي المجال لإتمام الجملة بل أسندت رأسها إلى كتفي وقالت:
"لا تفكر يا سامر... أنا ما كدت أصدق... أنك معي الآن... ما أحوجنا... أنا ورغد إليك... أنت من تبقى لنا من العائلة... أرجوك لا تفكر في الذهاب"
علاقتي بشقيقتي دانة كانت قوية جدا منذ الصغر... كنا صديقين حميمين... وكنت أعتبرها أقرب الناس إلي... وكانت الوحيدة التي أبث لها بهمومي وأشكو إليها مخاوفي.
والآن... بعد اجتماعنا من جديد عقب كل ذلك الفراق, استعادت علاقتنا حرارتها ومتانتها... وأخبرتها بتفاصيل ما حصل معي ومع المنظمة... والشرطة... وبكل ما مر بي منذ ليلة زواجها وحتى الآن... بل وحتى عن العملية التي أُكريت لجفني... وعملية الاغتيال الفاشلة التي شاركت فيها... والمؤامرات التي حكناها وكنا على وشك تنفيذها...
وحالة اليأس التي اعترتني لدى فقد أحبتي... ورغبتي في الانتقام لمقتل والديّ... تفاصيل كثيرة ومريرة... أعارتني لسماعها الأذن الصاغية.. والصدر الرحب.. والقلب الحنون.. كعادتها دوما... ما ضاعف شعوري بالندم والخجل من أفعالي...
مسحت على رأسها مؤازرا... فنظرت إلي ببعض الرضا ثم قالت:
"كما أنني لا أستطيع تحمل مسؤولية رغد... تعرف أنه لا طاقة لي بمزاجها في الوضع الطبيعي, فكيف بها وهي في هذه الحال؟؟"
شردت قليلا.. وتذكرت شقيقي في يوم فرارنا... وهو يوصني برغد ويحذرني من الابتعاد عنها مهما حصل... وغزت ابتسامة ساخرة واهية زاوية فمي اليمنى... لاحظتها دانة فسألت:
"ما الأمر؟؟"
فأجبت:
"تذكرت وليد... وهو يوصيني على رغد... كأنه كان يعرف... أنه لن يواصل الطريق معنا"
وشردت برهة ثم تابعت:
"كانت آخر كلماته لي: (إنها أمانتك أنت الآن) ..."
وأسندت رأسي إلى الجدار ونظرت للأعلى وخاطبت وليد الغائب في سري:
(هذه الأمانة... لا تريدني أنا يا وليد... بل تريدك أنت)
ثم صفعت برأسي في الجدار بمرارة...
عدت أدراجي إلى غرفة نومي... وما إن دخلتها, حتى سمعت صوت هاتفي يرن...أسرعت إليه متمنيا أن يحمل الاتصال خبرا جيدا... كان المتصل هو سيف الحازم... صديق وليد المقرب... يخبرني وللعجب والدهشة... أنه مع وليد الآن... في البلدة المجاورة لبلدتنا... في إحدى المستشفيات...
************
منذ أن تلقيت اتصاله يوم الجمعة هرعت إلى وليد... أنا مع والدي مسافرين برا إلى المدينة المجاورة. وليد كان معتقلا لدى سلطات البلدة لتورطه بقضية حمل سلاح بدون ترخيص. لم نحصل منه على تفاصيل عبر الهاتف ولدى وصولنا فوجئنا بمن يبلغنا بأنه قد نقل تحت الحراسة إلى إحدى المستشفيات نتيجة تدهور وضعه الصحي المفاجئ...
مفاجآت وليد هذه لا تنتهي ولم تكن لتخطر لأحد على بال...
تولى والدي-وهو محام كبير كما تعرفون- أمر القضية وحصلنا على إذن رسمي بزيارته داخل المستشفى يوم الاثنين. قابلنا الأطباء وسألناهم عن وضعه قبل زيارته فأخبرونا بأنه كان لديه نزيف حاد في معدته وتمزق في جدارها والتهاب شديد في أنسجة البطن... وأنهم اضطروا لإدخاله إلى غرفة العمليات وإجراء عملية عاجلة له... وإعطائه كمية كبيرة من الدماء...
تعلمون أن وليد يشكو منذ زمن من قرحة في المعدة ويظهر أنها اشتدت وتمزقت ونزفت بغزارة...
هذا تفسير معقول...
لكن الغير معقول والغير مصدق... هو ما قالوه أيضا... أنهم وجدوا علامات على جسده تشير إلى أنه تعرض للضرب أو التعذيب الشديد قبل ساعات من فحصه...
أما الأشد غرابة فهي ورطة السلاح... وهذا السفر المفاجئ لوليد... والغموض الشديد الذي يغلف القضية...
دخلنا غرفة وليد يسبقنا فضلونا للاطمئنان عليه ومعرفة التفاصيل... لكن ما إن وقعت أعيينا عليه حتى أطبقت على فمي كي لا أطلق شهقة قوية تثير بلبلة من حولي... وحملقت فيه مذهولا... وكذلك فعل والدي.
اقتربنا من سريره بخطى مترددة... إذ أننا لم نتيقن من كون هذا المريض هو بالفعل وليد... وأن القضية كلها ليست تشابه أسماء أو سوء فهم...
رباه... أحقا هذا وليد؟؟
اللهم نسألك اللطف والرحمة...
كان مغمض العينين, ربما نائم... ربما فاقد الوعي... أو ربما أسوأ من ذلك. جسمه ملفوف بالضماد في عدة مواضع والعديد من الأجهزة موصلة به. جهاز يراقب نبض القلب, جهاز يكشف مستوى الأوكسجين, جهاز يقيس ضغط الدم... وقارورة دم معلقة قربه... تقطر دما متدفقا عبر الأنابيب إلى وريده... كان يبدو مزريا... وكانت هناك ممرضة قابعة بجواره تراقب شاشات الأجهزة وأخرى تقف في الجانب الآخر وتعمل على تنظيف ما ظهر لنا أنه جرح في البطن. الغرفة تعبق برائحة الأدوية والمطهرات... ويدوي فيها طنين الأجهزة كأنه صفارة إنذار بالخطر...
اهتز قلبنا لدى مشاهدة المنظر وتبادلنا نظرات الاستغراب والأسف.
عندما نزعت الممرضة الضمادات عن الجرح رأينا حركة تصدر من الجسم الممدد على السرير تحت اسم صديقي وليد... قفزت أعيننا نحو عينيه ولكنه لم يفتحهما... بل حرك يده على السرير وكأنه يعتصر ألما...
قالت الممرضة:
"اصبر قليلا"
ثم نظرت الممرضة الأخرى إلى ساعة يدها وقالت:
"إنه موعد المسكن على أية حال"
وحقنت دواء ما عبر أنبوب المصل المغروس في ذراع وليد. أثناء جريان الدواء إلى وريد وليد كانت تعبيرات الألم ترسم على وجهه تجاعيد عابسة حزينة... اقترنت بانقباض يده واعتصار عينيه... على إثر هذا لم أتمالك نفسي وأقبلت نحوه بهلع وهتفت:
"وليد... وليد..."
رأيت وليد يفتح عينيه... ثم يحاول تحريك رأسه ببطء يمينا ويسارا يفتش عن مصدر الصوت... فمددت يدي إلى يده وشددت عليها وقلت:
"وليد... صديقي... أنا هنا... سيف"
التفت وليد إلي, وبدا أنه غير مصدق, أو مشوش الرؤية... وأحسست بأصابعه تحاول أن تشد علي.. إلا أنها سرعان ما ارتخت وسرعان ما أسدلت عينيه الجفون وغطت الرؤية. وعندما ناديته بعدها لم يجبني.
وسمعت الممرضة تقول:
"أعطيته للتو الدواء المخدر"
فالتفتُ إليها وسألت في ذات الوقت الذي سأل والدي:
"هل هو بخير؟؟"
فأجابت:
"يتحسن. غير أنه لا يزال بحاجة إلى المخدر للسيطرة على الألم"
بعدها ذهب والدي لمتابعة القضية وبقيت بجوار وليد أراقبه بتمعن واعد الثواني متزامنة مع قطرات الدم المتدفقة من القارورة... متناغمة مع طنين الأجهزة ومؤشر دقات قلب وليد... وأنا شديد الحيرة والقلق والتشويش... إلى أن استفاق وليد أخيرا بعد نحو ساعتين... فاقتربت منه وشددت على يده برفق وقلت:
"سلامتك... يا عزيزي... ماذا حل بك؟؟"
نظر وليد نحوي وشد بضعف على يدي وأومأ متجاوبا معي... ثم نطق والقلق يغطي تعبيرات وجهه:
"سيف... الهاتف"
وفهمت منه أنه يريد استخدام الهاتف... استخرجت هاتفي وفيما أنا أمده نحوه سمعت الممرضة تقاطعنا قائلة:
"ممنوع... لا للهواتف المحمولة هنا"
تلفت من حولي ولم أجد جهاز هاتف ثابت فسألت:
"إذن كيف يمكننا الاتصال؟؟"
فقالت:
"خارج المبنى"
عدت إلى وليد والذي اشتد القلق على وجهه وسألت:
"بمن تريدني أن أتصل؟؟ بزوجتك؟"
فأومأ برأسه نفيا ثم قال:
"سامر... رغد..."
حل والدي المسألة بطريقة ما وأُطلق سراح وليد رسميا بعد ثلاثة أسابيع أخرى... وكان لا يزال ملازما سرير المستشفى وبحاجة للرعاية الطبية, وكنا أنا ووالدي نتنقل بين البلدتين لعيادته من وقت لآخر... وكنت أقوم بدور المرسال بينه وبين شقيقه.. غير أنه وفور صدور أمر الإفراج عنه أصر على مغادرة المستشفى مخالفا أمر الأطباء... ورافقته بنفسي إلى مكتب الطيران حيث حجز مقعدا على متن أول طائرة تغادر البلدة متجها إلى عائلته...
وليد أخبرنا أنا ووالدي عن مشكلة تورط شقيقه في الشغب... وعن تعرضه للضرب من قبل السلطات... واتضحت لنا الأمور الغامضة... غير أنه حذرنا من تسريب أي معلومات لأي كان أو لأي مكان... وبالأخص للمصنع وموظفيه...
ولذلك فإنني لدى تلقي اتصال من أسامة يسأل فيه عن وليد الغائب فجأة منذ أيام... زعمت أنه اضطر للسفر إلى شقيقته لظروف عائلية خاصة...
للعلم فإن حالة وليد الصحية لا تزال متدهورة ومعظم الأطعمة محظورة عليه...
وهناك شيء أخر سأخبركم به أيضا... وليد طلب من أبي أن يباشر إجراءات التنازل عن الوصاية على ابنة عمه اليتيمة القاصر لصالح شقيقه الوحيد... سامر!

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تلقيت مكالمة من المحامي يونس المنذر الذي يعمل مع وليد في المصنع, يسألني فيه عن وليد... ثم أبلغني بأنه مختف منذ أيام!
وأبلغني أيضا... بأن ابنة أخيه والتي تدرس مع رغد في الجامعة أكدت أن رغد عاودت الحضور إلى الجامعة لبضعة أيام ثم اختفت أيضا وفٌقد الاتصال بها... وأنهم حاولوا الاتصال مرارا بوليد عبر هاتفه المحمول وعبر هاتف المنزل وحتى هاتف رغد دون جدوى... وكذلك زاروا منزل وليد أكثر من مرة في أوقات مختلفة وما من أحد...
أشعرني ذلك بقلق شديد وحاولت الاتصال به بنفسي ولم أفلح. كان خالي قد كلمه آخر مرة يوم الخميس... وحسب قول خالي, كان وليد متوترا وقال أنه مشغول وقطع المكالمة فجأة. تفاقم القلق في نفسي كثيرا... وبلغ ذروته حين أخبرني المحامي في اتصال لاحق بأنه لاحظ اختفاء مبالغ كبيرة من رصيد وليد الخاص, ورصيد المصنع, وتغيّر مجرى قلقي ومخاوفي حين علمنا بعد ذلك أنه سافر.
كان أبو فادي صديق وليد هو من أبلغنا بهذا الخبر وأكدته عائلة أم حسام, خالة رغد... قالوا... أنهم علموا أنه سافر مع أخيه وابنة عمه إلى الخارج لأمر طارئ... لكنهم قالوا أنهم يجهلون أي تفاصيل...
كنت أنتظر من وليد الحضور إليّ من أجل إعادة النظر في مشكلتنا الخاصة والتي هي أكبر وأهم من أن يماطل في حلها... فكيف تتوقعون 


××××××××××××××××××××××××


مني أن أفكر... لدى علمي بأنه قد تركني فيما أنا فيه... وسافر مع عائلته دون أي كلمة؟؟ وكأنني شيء جانبي في حياته أو على الهامش...
تفاقم إحساسي بالغيظ وخيبة الأمل من وليد... وفاق إحساسي السابق بالقلق... فتوقفت عن محاولة الاتصال به... وصممت على ألا أكلمه... حتى أقابله وجها لوجه... المقابلة الحاسمة...


***********


كعادتي كل يوم... أقضي الساعات في الرسم... إذ إنه لاشيء أمامي غيره...
لم أكن أرغب في مجالسة دانة وسامر أو التحدث معهما... لم أرغب في التواصل مع خالتي ونهلة وطمأنتهما على أحوالي... لم أبادر بمهاتفة مرح أو أي زميلة في الجامعة وإعلامها بما حصل معي...
لا شيء يثير اهتمامي... ويشغل تفكيري... غير وليد...
لم أكن أرى غير عينيه... في نظرته الأخيرة لي... عبر زجاج نافذة السيارة... وهو يلوح لي مودعا...
والصورة الأخيرة التي طبعتها في مخيلتي... ترجمتها بفرشاتي فصارت نصب عيني...
كدت قد تعلقت بأمل شبه ميت... بأنه بخير... وسيظهر... هكذا كان سامر وعمي أبو حسام يرددان كلما سألتهما... إلى أن اتصل بسامر أبو فادي, صديق وليد الحميم وأكد أنه مع وليد في تلك البلدة وأن أباه المحامي يعمل جاهدا على حل قضيته. وصار سامر على اتصال يومي به... ينقل إلينا الأخبار أولا بأول... ويطمئننا إلى أن وليد بخير... وسيُطلق سراحه قريبا...
الحمد لله...
الساعة التاسعة والنصف مساء... ولا أزال واقفة أمام لوحتي الجديدة... أدمج ألوانها بحذر... متمنية أن أنجح هذه المرة في تصوير ملامح وقسمات وجه وليد... تماما كما هي في الحقيقة... وتماما كما كانت لحظة أن ودعني ويده تلوح في الهواء...
لحظة فظيعة... فظيعة جدا!
أشعر بتعب... فأنا منهكة في الرسم منذ ساعات... هذا إلى أنني مصابة بالزكام الحاد نتيجة الجو البارد في هذه البلدة... وتداهمني نوبات متكررة من السعال الشديد...
يُطرق الباب, فأجبت بتملل:
"من هناك؟؟"
وأنا أعرف أن الطارق لن يكون غير واحد من اثنين... سامر... و دانة... وهما لم يأتيا ويربكا تركيزي- كعادتهما منذ ساعات...
وعلى أثر التكلم تنتابني نوبة سعال قوية...
"هل تأذنين لي بالدخول؟"
سمعت صوت سامر يتحدث... فوضعت لوح ألواني جانبا باستياء... وتناولت وشاحي واتجهت إلى المرآة وأنا لا أزال أسعل...
هنا سمعت صوت مقبض الباب يُدار وفوجئت به يفتح...
كيف تجرؤ!
التفت إلى الباب بسرعة وأنا أهتف بصوتي المبحوح:
"انتظر سامر"
فإذا بي أرى دانة تطل برأسها من فتحة الباب ثم تتسلل إلى الداخل...
نظرت إليها باستغراب... وأصابني القلق لدى رؤيتي سيلين من الدموع على وجنتيها وتعبيرات متداخلة قوية منقوشة على وجهها... ثم إذا بها تقول:
"الآن...؟؟"
وتلتفت إلى الناحية الأخرى وتقول:
"تفضل"
وتفتح الباب على مصراعيه...
كان موليا ظهره للباب... ثم تنحنح بخشونة... واستدار ليلقي نظرة على داخل الغرفة... وتقع عيناه على عيني... ويتهلل وجهه ويبتسم ويقول:
"صغيرتي!"
لا أصدق...
لا أصدق...
لا أصدق... لا أصدق...
شهقت... رفعت يدي إلى فمي... كتمت سعالي... تراجعت إلى الوراء بخطوات مبعثرة... أهز رأسي... ثم أؤرجح يدي... ثم أترنح على قدمي... ثم أتسمر في موضعي... ثم أطلق زفرة صارخة قوية:
"وليد!!!"

----------


## كياني حبك

وووووووووورده
وش اقولك الف شكر
مع ان قلبي انكسر
اتمنى انك ماتطولين علي
واشكرك من كل قلبي
على وضع الاجزاء
اتمنى النهايه سعيده
لان بصراحه قهر قهر
لوكانت حزينه
احس كلها مأساه
لازم لازم سعيده ع الاقل النهايه

دمتي بود

----------


## بقآيا حنين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

الروآية عن جد روووووووووووووعة
اني قريتها من قبل بس في كتآب
وبالصراحة الكاتبة *د/ منى الرشود* أبدعت فيهآ :clap:  :clap: 
حتى من حلاوتهآ خلصتهآ في 3 أيآم
مع ان صفحآتها فوق 1000 صفحة
واجزائها فوق الخمسيـن جزء ؛؛؛ 
يسلموووووو خيو *ساقي العطاشى* على الطرح الجميل  :icon30:  :icon30:  
وشكرا لك خيتو *وردة اليآسمين* على التكملـة
 :signthankspin:  
ولا تخآفي خيتو *كيآني حبك* ترى النهآية سعيدة :bigsmile: 
صحيح أن النهآية قصيرة بعكس الاحدآث المؤلمة الطويلة :sad2:  :sad2: 
والي كلهآ قهر في قهر  :angry:   :mad: 
بس أهم شيء انهآ سعيدة
وأعتقد ما بآقي شي على النهآية  :huuh:  :huuh:  
 
موفقين لكل خير
دمتم برعآية المولى ولطف البآري
^ـــــــــــــــ^

----------


## ورد الياسمين

كياني حبك 

بقايا حنين


الشكر يمتد لطيب تواجدكما

معذرة على التأخير

----------


## ورد الياسمين

كانت تقف على قدميها الاثنتين... أجل, فالجبيرة قد نُزعت عن رجلها اليسرى... وصارت تمشي بحرية...
لكنني لحظت العرج البسيط في مشيتها من أول خطوات سارتها أمامي... وسمعت بحة قوية في صوتها وهي تناديني...
يا لصغيرتي الحبيبة... يا لرغد...
إنني لا أكاد أصدق... أنني عدت لأراها من جديد...
لقد حسبت... القدر يلعب معي لعبته الجديدة... وأنتهي مرميا في السجن محروما من الحرية... من نور الشمس والهواء... ومن أهلي وأحبابي...
ما سجدت لله شاكرا... لن أستطيع أن أبلغ جزءا من ألف جزء... من واجب الشكر والامتنان للرحمن...
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر... بعدد ما تشاء وما ترضى... إلى ما تشاء وما ترضى...
فيما بعد... جلست على أحد المقاعد... وأحاط بي شقيقي من الجانبين, ووقفت الصغيرة أمامنا... فضممت أخوي إلي بحرارة... مرددا (الحمد لله) وداعيا ربي بأن يحفظ لي أخوي وابنة عمي... ويبقي لي عائلتي سالمة وبعيدة عن كل المخاطر...
المأزق الذي مررت به... محنة سامر هذه... شيّبت شعري وجعلتني أقفز إلى سن الشيخوخة... وأصبح كعجوز على فراش المرض يعد أواخر أيامه... ويلملم أفراد عائلته من حوله... ليودعهم...
ولأنه كان اجتماعي الأول بدانة بعد فراق طويل... منذ ليلة عرسها تلك... فإن مئات المشاعر لمئات الأسباب والأحداث تفجرت ليلتها... وأغرقتها في بحور عميقة لا بداية لها ولا نهاية...
وطبعا لم تكن المناسبة تمر دون أن نذكر والديّ رحمهما الله, ونقلّب المواجع على فقدهما... وقد كانت دانة هي آخر من رآهما قبل وفاتهما... عندما زارتهما هي وعريسها بعد زواجهما مباشرة, وقبل انتقالهما للعيش في هذه البلد...
يا للذكريات...
هدأت عواصف مشاعرنا المختلفة أخيرا... وبدأ الجميع يسألني عن تفاصيل ما حصل معي خلال الأيام الماضية... فأوجزت لهم الأحداث وطمأنتهم إلى سير الأمور على خير... واطمأننت بدوري عليهم وشعرت لأول مرة... بعد عناء طويل وانشغال كبير... براحة البال...
وأنا أرى سامر... ورغد... وكذلك دانة من حولي... لم أكن لأتمنى من هذه الدنيا إلا سلامتهم... شددت على يد سامر ونحن نحدق في بعضنا البعض... وكانت النظرات أبلغ وأفصح من أي كلمات...
الحمد لله...
ولأنني كنت مرهقا من عناء السفر الطويل... ولا أزال في فترة النقاهة... فقد أردت أن أخلد للنوم والراحة... أخذتني دانة إلى إحدى الغرف... في زاوية بعيدة بعض الشيء عن الجناح الذي يقيم فيه سامر ورغد... وتركني الجميع هناك لأستحم ثم آوي إلى الفراش...
بعدما أنهيت استحمامي وفيما أنا أستخرج أدويتي من الحقيبة لأتناولها سمعت طرقا على الباب.
"تفضل"
كانت شقيقتي دانة... تحمل معها بطانيات وألحفة.
"تدثر جيدا... لئلا تصاب بنزلة برد مثل رغد"
قالت وهي تضعها على السرير فابتسمت وقلت:
"شكرا"
"أتحتاج أي شيء؟؟ ألا أجلب لك طعاما؟"
سألت فأجبت:
"كلا شكرا. هل لي ببعض الماء فقط؟؟"
"بالتأكيد"
وهمّت بالانصراف فأضفت:
"ومصحف من فضلك"
فابتسمت وحانت منها التفاتة إلى المنضدة التي وضعت عليها الأدوية ثم نظرت إلي باستنكار وقالت وهي ترفع سبابتها:
"التدخين ممنوع!"
فضحكن ضحكة خفيفة وقلت:
"هذه أدوية معدتي! أقلعت والحمد لله"
وفيما بعد جلست على السرير ملتحفا بالبطانية... أتلو آيات من الذكر الحكيم... وأحمد الله مرارا وتكرارا في سريرتي... وما إن مضت بضع دقائق حتى عاد الطرق على الباب...
"نعم تفضل"
متوقعا أن تكون دانة... غير أنها كانت رغد...
بدا عليها التردد وعي تفتح الباب ببطء وتطل من فتحته... ثم تخطو خطوة أو اثنتين إلى الداخل... بمجرد أن وقعت عيناي على عينيها عرفت أن لديها الكثير لتقوله... لكنّ تعبيرات وجهها اضطربت وقالت:
"اعتذر على الإزعاج... فقط أردت أن... أسألك إن كنت بحاجة إلى شيء"
أنا؟!... أنا محتاج إلى كل شيء يا رغد!
أجبت:
"شكرا صغيرتي... لا شيء للآن"
فشتت أنظارها في أرجاء الغرفة ثم سألت بخجل:
"هل شُفيت إصاباتك؟؟"
تعني ولا شك... الهجوم الوحشي الذي تعرضنا له تلك الليلة... وهي ليلة أشعر بالخجل والعار كلما تذكرتها... غضضت بصري وأجبت محاولا التظاهر بالعفوية والمرح:
"نعم... كما ترين"
ولما رفعت بصري إليها رأيتها تبتسم ثم تقول:
"حسنا... تصبح على خير"
ثم سعلت لبضع ثوان وهي تتراجع للخلف... فقلت:
"سلامتك"
فاتسعت ابتسامتها... وتابعت سيرها إلى الوراء وهي ممسكة بمقبض الباب تغلقه ببطء إلى أن بقيت فتحة صغيرة بالكاد تسمح برؤية نصف وجهها فإذا بي أسمعها تقول:
"أنا سعيدة بعودتك سالما... كدت أموت خوفا عليك... سعيدة جدا"
وتغلق الباب!
في اليوم التالي اجتمعنا أنا وشقيقاي ورغد ونوّار حول مائدة الغداء... وحتى لو لم أشاركهم طعامهم, شاركتهم الدفء العائلي والإحساس بالانتماء... والجو الأسري الرائع الذي كثيرا ما أفتقده...
وفي وقت القيلولة... جلست مع أخي سامر في غرفته أسأله عن تفاصيل ما حصل معه ومع رغد بعد افتراقنا... وأناقش معه الخطط المستقبلية... دار بيننا حديث طويل... كنت من خلاله... أريد أن أستشف وضعه النفسي... وأعرف إلى أي مدى ارتفعت معنوياته واستعاد رباطة جأشه...
وبالطبع, تحاشيت تماما ذكر موضوع المنظمة... بل إنّي قد عاهدت نفسي ألا أكترث لما فعل أخي ولا لكيف فعل, لا حساب ولا عتاب ولا استجواب, إن هو نجا وخرج من المأزق الخطير سالما... وما دام أخي معي الآن... وأراه أمامي بخير... فلا يهمني النبش في الماضي...
"لم تحدق بي؟!"
سأل سامر وقد لاحظ شرودي وأنا انظر إليه... فابتسمت وقلت:
"آسف... كنت أفكر... كيف سنعثر على منزل مناسب لنشتريه..."
فقال:
"في الحقيقة كنت قد استفسرت من نوّار مسبقا... عمه يقيم في هذه البلدة منذ عشرين عاما ويستطيع مساعدتنا في تدبر أمر المنزل"
قلت:
"جيد. إذن سنسعى لذلك من الآن إذ أنه من المحرج مبيتنا هنا"
حتى ولو كانت عائلة نوّار ترحب بنا بشدة...
قال سامر:
"نشتري شقة مناسبة في مكان قريب من هذا المنزل"
قلت:
"أو منزلا مستقلا... صغيرا ويناسب وضعنا الراهن"
قال سامر وهو يركز النظر إليّ:
"إذن... هل... ستستقر هنا؟؟" 

وهو أمر لم أكن أريد التطرق إليه الآن... وأفكاري غير مرتبة... وجسمي منهك... وأعرف أنه موضوع إن فُتح سيجر خلفه مواضيع لا طاقة لنا بها هذه الساعة, لذا تظاهرت بالنعاس وتثاءبت وقلت وأنا أقف:
"سأفكر لاحقا... أشعر بالنعاس... سأقيل قليلا"
وغادرت الغرفة.
ذهبت إلى الغرفة التي خصصتها دانة لي, واضطجعت على السرير... وتدثرت بكل الألحفة والبطانيات المفروشة فوقه, ناشدا الدفء الذي حصلت عليه... في هذا الجو البارد... في هذه البلدة الغريبة... في هذه الغرفة النائية... كان مصدره المحفظة التي تنام تحت وسادتي...
أشلاء صورة رغد...
************
تغمرني سعادة لا توصف... وأنا أواصل دمج الألوان في لوحة وليد الأخيرة... وأتذكر وجوده من حولي... وأطلق زفرات الارتياح...
تناولنا الفطور والغداء معا هذا اليوم... صحيح أن وليد لم يشاركنا الأكل بسبب معدته, لكنه شاركنا الجلوس حول المائدة والأحاديث المختلفة... وعلمت أنه كان راقدا في المستشفى منذ فارقنا وحتى وافانا بسبب نزيف قرحة معدته... وأنه خضع لعملية جراحية لعلاجها وهي حقيقة أخفاها سامر عني طيلة الوقت...
وليد قلبي بدا مريضا بالفعل... شاحب اللون وفاقد الحيوية ومنطفئ البريق الذي كان يشع من عينيه... لكن الأهم أنه معنا الآن... وفي أمان...
عند العصر سمعت صوت دانة تناديني من خلف الباب:
"رغد تعالي لتناول الكعك معنا... نحن في الصالة"
فرددت بسرور ومباشرة:
"قادمة"
وتركت فرشاتي وانطلقت تسبقني سعادتي إلى الصالة, حيث كان أبناء عمي الثلاثة يجلسون... اقتربت منهم واتخذت مجلسي بجوار دانة, واخترت أكبر قطعة من الكعك... وبدأت في تناولها باستمتاع...
دانة ماهرة في صنع الكعك كما تعلمون... أما أنا فماهرة في التهامه!
راقبت وليد خلسة فلاحظت أنه يكتفي بشرب الماء من الكأس الموضوع أمامه, ولا يلمس الكعك...
قلت:
"إنها لذيذة وخفيفة وليد"
فأجاب وهو يبتسم:
"لا شك عندي... لكن معدتي لن تتحمل"
قالت دانة:
"جرب قضمة واحدة صغيرة... هيا وليد... من أجلي"
فكرر وليد اعتذاره وقال:
"إن اشتعلت هذه فلا شيء يطفئها"
وهو يشير إلى معدته, أحسست بالألم والقلق لأجله... وأنا متأكدة أن ما هيّج قرحته وسبب نزيفها هو الضرب الوحشي الذي تلقاه على أيدي وأرجل العساكر الوحوش... تلك الليلة...
تذكر تلك الليلة... جعل يدي ترتجف, وتُوقعُ الشوكة من بين أصابعي...
نظرت على وليد وشعرت وكأنه قرأ الذكريات التي مرت في مخيلتي... فقلت لا شعوريا بصوت هامس:
"الحمد لله... أنك هنا الآن"
وكأن أحدا لم يسمع ما قلت, فسألت دانة:
"عفوا؟؟"
فانحنيت لالتقاط شوكتي وأنا أقول مغيرة الموضوع:
"ما رأيك في المنزل وليد...؟ أليس رائعا؟؟ دانة تتصرف كملكة فيه!"
فنظرت دانة إلي بتباه وقالت مداعبة:
"أنا بالفعل ملكة هنا! كل هذا تحت تصرفي!"
فقال وليد مبتسما:
"هنيئا لك"
فقالت دانة:
"وأنتم كذلك... اطلبوا ما تشاؤون"
فقال سامر بعد أن ابتلع آخر قطعة في فمه:
"لا عدمناك... يكفينا هذا الجناح مؤقتا إلى أن نشتري منزلا أو شقة"
والتفتَ إلى وليد يطلب تأكيد كلامه, فقال الأخير:
"نعم. وسنعمل على ذلك عاجلا"
فقالت دانة مستاءة:
"هراء! تبحثون عن منزل ولدينا كل هذا؟؟"
فرد وليد:
"بارك الله فيكم... ولكن لا بد من منزل مستقل... إن عاجلا أم آجلا"
فقالت دانة مخاطبة إياه بحنق:
"وكأن منزلنا لا يتسع لكم! سآمر الخدم بتنظيف وإعداد كل الغرف التابعة لهذا الجناح وننقل غرفة نومك إلى أي غرفة تختارها يا وليد... سيكون هذا الجناح منزلكم"
فقال وليد:
"أرجوك... لا تتكبدوا العناء... الجناح هكذا يفي بالغرض لحين شراء مسكن مستقل ينتقلان إليه... أنا هنا مؤقتا على كل حال"
الجملة أربكتني وجعلتني أحملق في وليد... ثم أسأله:
"ماذا تعني؟؟"
وتنقلت بأنظاري إلى سامر و دانة, ورأيتهما يحملقان في وليد أيضا...
وليد لم يتكلم لأنه شعر بأن الأعين تتربص به... بل بدا مرتبكا وكأن الجملة قد انفلتت من لسانه دون قصد ولم يستطع استدراكها... أعدت سؤالي:
"ماذا تعني... وليد؟؟"
فإذا به يتأتئ ويمسح على جبينه ثم يرد أخيرا:
"آه... أعني... أنني سأعود إلى الوطن عاجلا..."
شهقت وترددت بأنظاري بين وليد وسامر و دانة ثم قلت وغير مصدقة:
" تمزح وليد... ألست تمزح؟؟!!"
فابتسم بقلة حيلة وقال:
"لا أمزح! أعني أنني... أنا هنا... لأطمئن عليكم ثلاثتكم وها قد اطمأننت ولا بد من العودة"
أخذ التوتر يتفاقم على وجهي ولاحظ الجميع ذلك... ثم قلت والكلمة لا تكاد تخرج من ثغري:
"و... وأنا...؟؟"
فتبادل الجميع النظرات... ثم تسلطت أعيينا على وليد الذي لم ينطق مباشرة... كان مترددا غير أنه في النهاية قال:
"ستبقين هنا يا رغد"
لما لاحظ سامر الهلع يجتاح قسمات وجهي قال مخاطبا وليد ومحاولا تلطيف وقع النبأ:
"لكن... لن تسافر بهذه السرعة... تعني بعد بضعة أسابيع؟..."
فالتفتَ إليه وليد وقال:
"بضعة أيام لا أكثر... تعرفون... لدي زوجة في انتظاري"
عند هذا الحد... وشعرت برغبة مفاجئة في التقيؤ... فوقفت بسرعة وأنا أسد فمي بيدي وهرولت إلى دورة المياه...
عندما خرجت من الحمام –أكرمكم الله- وجدت دانة تقف في الجوار في قلق... وسألتني:
"أأنت بخير؟؟"
ولم أجب.
فأضافت:
"هل كانت الكعكة سيئة أو ماذا؟؟"
التفتُ إليها وقلت:
"ألم تسمعي ما قال؟ يريد العودة إلى الوطن... بعد كل الذي تكبدنا من أجل الفرار... إنه يريد العودة إلى الخطر"
بدا على دانة تفهم مشاعري... ثم قالت:
"لم يقرر... بل يفكر"
قلت بعصبية:
"كيف يفكر في العودة إلى الجحيم؟؟ ألم يكفه ما فعلوا به؟؟ ألا يكفي هذا؟؟"
وذهبت منزعجة إلى غرفتي... و انعزلت فيها لبعض الوقت.

----------


## ورد الياسمين

"ما كان يجب أن تذكر هذا الآن"
قال سامر يخاطبني بشيء من اللوم... وأنا أدرك أنني فاجأت الجميع بما قلت.. فلم أعلّق. فتابع هو:
"تذكر عودتك العاجلة إلى الوطن... وإلى زوجتك... وأنت بالكاد وصلت البارحة!؟ إنها... كانت قلقة عليك حد المرض"
مشيرا إلى رغد
صمتٌ قليلا ثم قلت:
"ولكن... في الحقيقة هذا ما يجب أن يحصل عاجلا"
نظر إليّ أخي نظرة لم أفهم معناها, أو بالأحرى... لم أرد أن أفهمها... ثم إذا به يقول:
"إذن... إذن... لن تقيم معنا ها هنا؟؟"
وهذا السؤال كان يشغل بال شقيقي منذ الصباح أو ربما منذ زمن... وأعرف ما خلفه...
قلت:
"وأترك زوجتي... وعملي... هناك؟؟!"
أراد سامر قول شيء لكنه تردد... أنا أعرف ما الذي تريد الوصول إليه يا سامر... لكن أرجوك... دعني أسترخي ليوم آخر... ولا تشغل بالي وتشعل النار في داخلي الآن...
أخيرا قال سامر:
"و... والمنزل؟؟ هل سنقيم فيه أنا ورغد بمفردنا؟؟"
وكأنه يستل خنجرا من صدري... آه... كم أتألم...
عضضت على أسناني لأمتص بعض الألم... ثم قلت محاولا الهروب:
"لكل حدث حديث... ننتظر شراء المنزل أولا"
وكانت محاولة فاشلة... إذ إن سامر عاد يسأل:
"وإذا حصلنا على المنزل غدا...؟؟ فهل.."
ولم يتم السؤال...
مسحت على وجهي مضطربا ونظرت يمينا ويسارا باحثا عن مهرب... ثم عدت إلى أخي فرأيته ينظر إليّ باهتمام وقلق... ينتظر ردي...
مددت يدي وربت على كتفيه بعطف... وقلت والدماء تحتقن في وجهي: "لا تستعجل... تريث قليلا... ودعنا نلتقط بعض الأنفاس... أنا مرهق جدا..."
وما كان من أخي إلا أن أومأ تفهما وأغلق الحوار...
وفي المساء... على مائدة العشاء... والتي التففنا حولها نحن الثلاثة, أنا وشقيقي وابنة عمي... تحركت أيدينا بالملاعق, بينما أفواهنا صامتة عن الكلام... كان الوجوم مخيما على وجه رغد... الذي صار كتابا متقلب الحروف والرموز... يشغلني فكُ طلاسمه...
وفيما أنا أتناول حسائي البارد ببطء وأرسل النظرات إليها بين الفينة والأخرى,كانت هي محملقة في طبقها تتحاشى النظر باتجاهي...
أما سامر... فكان يتظاهر بالاهتمام بالمباراة التي تعرض على التلفاز والتي يشارك فيها نوّار...
"الحمد لله"
قالتها رغد ووقفت هامّة بالمغادرة... وأطباقها بالكاد لُمست...
قلت:
"إلى أين؟؟ لم تنهي عشاءك"
قالت دون أن تنظر إلي:
"اكتفيت"
فقلت:
"اجلسي يا رغد... وأتمّي عشاءك"
هنا نظرت إليّ... نظرة حزينة مؤلمة...فيها العتاب واللوم... والرجاء واليأس سوية...
همست:
"رغد..." 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فإذا بها تطلق الكلام الذي كانت تكبته في صدرها منذ ساعات دفعة واحدة:
"كيف تفكر في العودة للخطر يا وليد؟؟ نحن ما كدنا نصدق أننا نجونا... ما كدنا نطمئن على سلامة بعضنا البعض... أتريد أن تعرض نفسك للهلاك من جديد؟؟"
ولم تعطني فرصة للإجابة بل قالت بصوت شديد الرجاء:
"أرجوك وليد... لا تذهب... أرجوك"
تأوهت وقلت:
"لا بد لي من الذهاب يا رغد... لا بد"
ورأيتها تعض على شفتها السفلى ثم تقول:
"يمكنك إحضارها إلى هنا... ونستقر عن الخطر والحرب"
تعني أروى...
قلت:
"صعب جدا... أروى لن يعجبها ذلك... ثم إن المنزل والمزرعة والمصنع... وكل شيء هناك..."
فأومأت برأسها اعتراضا فأضفت:
"إنهم لا يلاحقونني أنا... لا تخشي علي... صغيرتي"
فانفجرت قائلة:
"كيف لا أخشى عليك؟؟ لقد رأيت ما فعلوه بك بأم عينيّ... هل تريد أن تيتمني للمرة الثالثة بعد؟؟ أنت لا تعمل حسابا لي"
وانصرفت مسرعة إلى غرفتها...
انتظرت لحظة... في حيرة من أمري... ثم وقفت وقلت مخاطبا أخي:
"سأتحدث معها"
ولم يبد أخي أي ردة فعل...
لحقتُ بالصغيرة وحصلت على إذنها بدخول الغرفة... وما إن دخلت حتى وقعت عيناي على مجموعة من اللوحات إلى جانب بعضها البعض... عند الجدار المقابل للباب... صورة لوالدي وأخرى لوالدتي رحمهما الله... وصورة لي أنا... وأنا رافعٌ يدي... موضوعة على عمود الرسم...
لدى رؤية صورتي والديّ لم أتمالك نفسي... وسرتُ باتجاهها وحملقت فيهما وانتابني الأسى والمرارة...
خاطبتهما سرا... ألا تخرجان من اللوحتين... وتريان ما نحن فيه... وتحلان مشكلتنا؟؟ أنا وشقيقي نحب فتاة واحدة تعني لكلينا كل شيء وعلى أحدنا أن يُميت قلبه ليُحيي الآخر... أنا يا أمي ويا أبي... أفضّل اللحاق بكما على أن يمس شقيقي أي أذى... سامحاني لأنني كنت أنانيا جدا... لم أتفهم مشاعره ولم أقدّرها... حسبت أن رغد شيء يخصني أنا وأنه هو من سرقها مني...
والتفتُ نحو رغد والتي كانت مطأطئة بصرها بحزن نحو الأرض.. فخاطبتها في سري بلهفة... ألست شيئا يخصني أنا يا رغد؟؟ ألست فتاتي أنا؟؟ ألست لي؟؟ ألن تكوني لي؟؟ ألا يجب أن تكوني لي أنا؟؟
ربما أحست رغد بنظراتي المسلطة عليها أو استبطأت كلامي... أو حتى سمعت خطابي السري في نفسي... فإذا بها تلتفتُ إلي وترمقني بنظرة أرسلتني إلى عالم التيه والضياع...
ثم إذا بتعبيرات الرجاء الشديد بل التوسل تزحف إلى قسمات وجهها الحزين وتخرج من لسانها بقول:
"أرجوك وليد.. تخلّ عن الفكرة.. ودعنا نعيش هنا معا بسلام.. أنا تعبتُ من الحرب والتشرد واليتم والضياع والصراع.. ألا تفعل هذا من أجلي؟؟"
تفطر قلبي لكلامها ونزف كثيرا... إنك تطلبين المستحيل يا رغد...
اقتربت منها وقلت مغدقا عطفي وحناني ومتحججا بمسؤولياتي:
"يا رغد... يا صغيرتي العزيزة... ومن يتولى الأمور هناك في الوطن؟؟ لديّ مسؤوليات جدية وكبيرة في انتظاري"
فقالت:
"وأنا؟ ألست جزءا جديا من مسؤوليتك أنت؟؟ كيف تتركني وحدي وتذهب عني؟؟"
قلت:
"كيف تقولين وحدك؟؟ أتركك مع دانة وسامر"
فأجابت منفعلة:
"لكنك أنت الوصي علي... المسؤول عني شرعيا... ويفترض أن تبقيني معك وتبقى معي... أليس كذلك؟ أليس هذا من واجبك؟"
لم أجب مباشرة... ثم قلت:
"بلى... و... كذلك... أنا المسؤول عن أروى... ومن واجبي العودة إليها"
وكنت أتوقع أن يزعجها ذكر أروى... بل كنت أتعمد أن أذكرها حتى أستفيق أنا من حالة التيه في بحر رغد, وأعود إلى الواقع وأقطع الحبال المتشدقة بسفينة رغد... نعم كنت أتوقع أن تنزعج رغد من ذكر أروى –كعادتها- لكنني لم أتوقع أن تأتي ردة فعلها بهذا الشكل...
صرخت منفعلة منفلتة:
"إذن عُد إليها... هيا عُد... لا شك أنك متلهف لعينيها الزرقاوين وشعرها الحريري الأشقر... من يتنازل عن الحسناء الثرية؟؟ هنيئا لك بمن اخترت.. اذهب!"
وأشاحت بوجهها عني... وعندما ناديتها هتفت زاجرة:
"اذهب الآن"
وما كان مني إلا أن غادرت الغرفة.
عندما عدت إلى حيث كنا نتناول العشاء قبل قليل... لم أجد أخي هناك... بحثت عنه في غرفته وفي الجوار ولم أجده... ووجدت هاتفه موضوعا على سريره... سألت عنه دانة فأخبرتني أنها لم تره مذ كنا نتناول الكعك عصرا...
قضيت الساعتين التاليتين واقفا على أطراف أعصابي المشدودة... حتى إذا ما ظهر أخيرا... قادما من الخارج... قدمتُ نحوه وبادرت بالسؤال:
"إلى أين ذهبت؟؟"
ظهر الانزعاج من السؤال على وجه أخي وقال:
"عفوا؟؟"
فتراجعت وقلت مخففا سؤالي:
"أعني... في هذا الطقس البارد؟؟"
فرد سامر:
"تمشيت في الجوار..."
وبعد برهة صامتة قلت وأنا أهم بالانصراف:
"سأخلد للنوم"
استوقفني سامر بسؤاله:
"ماذا أحرزت مع رغد؟"
فشددت على قبضتي... ثم قلت:
"لا شيء..."
وتابعت:
"لا تقدر مسؤولياتي الأخرى... تتوقع مني أن... أتفرغ لرعايتها"
رأيت ابتسامة شبه ساخرة على زاوية فمه اليمنى... ثم حل الجد مكانها وإذا بأخي يقول:
"إنها... متعلقة بك"
تدفقت الدماء إلى وجهي... ورأيت أخي ينظر إلى عينيّ ينتظر تعليقا... فأبعد نظري عنه, ثم قلت:
"... أعرف..."
فقال:
"إذن..؟؟"
فالتفت إليه وقرأت في عينيه جدية واهتماما بالغين... ولم أعرف بم أقابلهما... فقال أخي وقد اصطبغ صوته بالانزعاج:
"لم لا ترد؟ لقد جئت بي من آخر العالم إلى هنا ووضعتها نصب عيني... أعدتني إلى ما كنت على وشك الخلاص منه... وها أنت تريد أن ترحل وتتركني في نفس الدوامة... فهلا حللت قضيتي مع رغد أولا؟؟"
تضاعف ضخ الدماء الحارة إلى وجهي... واشتعلت النار التي لا تكاد تهدأ في معدتي... وبدأ العرق يتصبب مني رغم برودة الجو...
قلت أخيرا:
"صبرا يا سامر... أعطنا فترة نقاهة مما حصل مؤخرا... رويدك"
ورأيت أخي يمد سبابته اليمنى نحو وجهي ويضيّق عينيه ويضغط على أسنانه وهو يقول مهددا:
"لا تتلاعب بي يا وليد"
فأفلتت أعصابي من سيطرتي وقلت حانقا:
"وماذا تريد مني أن أفعل الآن؟؟ أرغم الفتاة على العودة إليك؟؟ أليس لديك اعتبارا لمشاعرها هي وإرادتها ورغبتها هي؟؟"
فرد مباشرة:
"أنا أكثر منك معرفة... بمشاعرها هي.. وإرادتها هي.. ورغبتها هي.. وأنت.. أنت.. يجب عليك أن تتدخل لوضع حد لهذا.. يجب أن تُفهمها ما لا تريد هي أن تفهمه.. يجب أن تجعلها تستيقظ من أحلامها المستحيلة التي لا تسبب لها إلا الأذى وتتوقف عن هدر مشاعرها على الشخص الخطأ"
فوجئت بكلام أخي للحد الذي لزمني زمن طويل حتى أستفيق من طور المفاجأة... ولما استفقت, كان أخي قد انصرف...
ذهبت إلى غرفتي... وجلست على سريري... واستخرجت قصاصات صورة رغد من محفظتي المخبأة تحت الوسادة... وجمعتها... ونظرت إلى وجه رغد... وتأوهت...
هل آن الأوان... لأن ينتهي كل شيء يا رغد؟؟؟
هل يعقل... أنني سأضطر للتخلي عنك... بعد كل هذا؟؟
إنه يساومني على حياته يا رغد... هل سأضحي بك من أجله؟؟ هل سأفعل ذلك يا رغد؟؟ هل سأجرؤ؟؟
هل أنا أستطيع ذلك؟؟
وضممت الصورة إلى صدري وعصرتها بقبضتي وهتفت...:
"لا أستطيع... لا أستطيع..."
*********

----------


## كياني حبك

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــس
مااتوقعت بس هذا
قليل مرررررررره
لالالالالالالالاتطووووولين






دمتي بود

----------


## ورد الياسمين

خيتي كياني حبك

معذرة لم يكن لدي وقت كافي لادرج غير هذا

وان شاء الله ما سأدرجه به تعويض ويكون بالمقدار الكافي

----------


## كياني حبك

مشكوره والله 
وماقصرتين >>>>بس انا طماعه *_^






دمتي بود

----------


## ورد الياسمين

الأخيرة


النظرة الأخيرة




تركني وليد في حالة يرثى لها بعد خبر عزمه العودة إلى الوطن... إلى حيث الحرب والاعتداء والخوف والهلاك... إلى حيث الشقراء.. تنتظره... أنا يا وليد مستعدة للقبول بأي شيء مهما كان مقابل أن تبقيني إلى جانبك وتحت رعايتك أنت...
وفيما أنا غارقة في أفكاري جاءتني دانة تتفقدني..
"كيف أنت؟ يقولون أنك مضربة عن الطعام!"
وكل ما حصل هو أنني لم أتم عشائي البارحة ولم أتناول فطوري هذا الصباح.
قلت:
"من يقول ذلك؟"
أجابت:
"وليد! فهو قلق من أن يداهمك الإغماء بسبب الجوع! وأرسلني لتفقدك"
دغدغتني العبارة, لإحساسي بأن وليد يهتم بي...
قلت:
"أين هو الآن؟"
أجابت:
"خرج مع نوّار قبل قليل... ذاهبين إلى مكتب الطيران"
فوجئت بالجملة وشهقت وقلت:
"تعنين لشراء تذكرة السفر؟؟"
فأومأت بنعم, فجُنّ جنوني وصرّحتُ منفعلة:
"لن يغير موقفه... إذن سأذهب معه.."
والتفت نحو الهاتف وأتممت:
"سأتصل به وأطلب منه شراء تذكرة لي أنا أيضا"
وخطوت خطوتين نحو الهاتف حين استوقفتني دانة مادة يدها وممسكة بذراعي...
التفتُ إليها فوجدت الجد والحزم ينبعان من عينيها, ثم قالت:
"انتظري يا رغد... هل تظنين بأنه سيأخذك معه حقا؟"
اكفهرت ملامح وجهي وقلت مصرة:
"طبعا سيأخذني معه... أليس الوصي علي؟ ألست تحت عهدته؟"
فقالت بنبرة جادة:
"لقد... تنازل عن الوصاية لسامر"
حملقت فيها غير مستوعبة الجملة الأخيرة... فسألت:
"عفوا... ماذا قلت؟؟"
فقالت:
"كما سمعت... رغد"
فررت برأسي يُمنة ويسرة... كأنني أنفضه مما توهمت أذناي سماعه.. ثم هتفت:
"تكذبين!"
فنظرت إلي دانة متأثرة بتعبيرات الذهول الطارئة على وجهي ومن ثم تحولت جديتها إلى شفقة وأسى... وقالت:
"أخبرني بذلك بنفسه قبل قليل... قال أنه وكّل المحامي أبا سيف لإنجاز الإجراءات الرسمية أثناء مكوثه في المستشفى خلال الفترة الماضية"
رفعت يدي إلى صدري محاولة السيطرة على الطوفان الهمجي المتدفق من قلبي أثر الصدمة... وهززت رأسي غير مصدقة أن وليد قد فعلها... مستحيل... مستحيل..
"مستحيل"
أطلقت الصيحة وتابعت خطاي نحو الهاتف أريد الاتصال به والتأكد من الخبر على لسانه, غير أن دانة سحبت سماعة الهاتف من يدي وأجبرتني على النظر إليها والسماع إلى ما أرادت قوله..
"رغد! ماذا ستفعلين؟ هل ستطلبين منه إعادتك إلى كفالته؟ لا تعصبي الأمور يا رغد ودعيه يتصرف التصرف السليم والأنسب لظروفنا"
فهتفت منفعلة:
"الأنسب لظروف من؟ أنا لا ذنب لي في أن سامر يهدده الخطر إن عاد إلى الوطن. لا أريد البقاء هنا.. أريد العودة مع وليد والبقاء معه"
فسألت دانة منفعلة:
"إلى متى؟؟"
فقلت:
"إلى الأبد"
فإذا بدانة تمسك بيدي وتشد عليها وتقول:
"وليد لا يريدك أن تذهبي معه.. لم لا تفهمين ذلك؟ سيعود إلى خطيبته وربما يتزوجان قريبا.. لقد أعادك إلى سامر لتبقي مع سامر.. إنه أكثر شخص يحتاجك ويحبك يا رغد... إنه يمر بأزمة حرجة... لماذا لا تفكرين به؟"
سحبت يدي من بين أصابعها وابتعدت عنها وأنا أهتف بانهيار:
"أنا لا أريد العودة إلى سامر... لا تفعلوا هذا بي... لا تعيدوا الكرة... سأذهب مع وليد..."


************


كان لابد من حسم الأمور وبشكل نهائي حتى يحدد كل منا موقعه. كنت أفكر في الطريقة التي سأخاطب بها وليد هذا اليوم... وأطلب منه وضع النقط على الحروف وختم الصفحة.
كان الوقت ضحى وكنت جالسا في غرفتي أهيئ نفسي للمواجهة المرتقبة فأتتني شقيقتي دانة.
"صباح الخير سامر! ألم تنهض بعد؟؟"
"صباح الخير"
"تأخرت! رفعت أطباق الفطور"
سألتُ مباشرة:
"هل استيقظ وليد؟"
أجابت:
"نعم... وهو مع نوّار في مكتب الطيران الآن"
اضطربت تعبيرات وجهي وشردت بعيدا... ولما لاحظت دانة سألتني عما ألمّ بي, فما كان مني إلا أن أطلعتها على ما يدور في رأسي منذ الأمس... منذ أن أعلن وليد عن عزمه على العودة إلى الوطن... أخبرتها وبكل صراحة بأنني في حال رحيل أخي فسوف لن أتمكن من العيش مع رغد في مكان واحد وتولّي المسؤولية عليها, إلا إذا عاد رباطنا الزوجي الشرعي إلى سابق عهده... وإلا... فإن عليه اصطحابها معه وتخليصي من هذه الدوامة الفارغة. كنت صريحا جدا فقد اكتفيت من الهراء... ولن أستمر في لعب هذا الدور الأحمق...
"فإما أن يأخذها معه للأبد... أو يتركها معي وللأبد"
قلت ذلك منفعلا... ثم نظرت إلى دانة فرأيت على وجهها الأسى والقلق.. وكأنها تفكر في أمر ما..
"ما الأمر؟"
سألتها قلقا, فأجابت:
"آه... لقد... كنت مع رغد قبل قليل"
ففهمت أن لديها ما تقوله... فقلت:
"ماذا قالت؟؟"
فأجابت مترددة:
"تركتها تعد حقيبتها... مصرة على العودة إلى الوطن... مع وليد"
عن نفسي كنت أتوقع هذا... لم يفاجئني موقف رغد... لكنني أريد أن أحسم الوضع نهائيا مع وليد...
"إذن... سأطلب من وليد شراء تذكرة لها وأخذها معه, وننتهي"
وضربت الحائط من غيظي... وصحت:
"إنها لا تريده إلا هو... فليأخذها معه ويريحنا... أنا تعبت من هذا..."
كنت مجروحا من إصرار رغد على موقفها... ولا مبالاتها بي...
قالت دانة:
"لا تنفعل... دعه يعود... وسأتحدث أنا معه أنا أولا... لقد نقل الوصاية إليك كما أخبرني.. لن يأخذها معه.. سيقنعها بالبقاء معنا"
فقلت:
"وما الجدوى إن كانت ستبقى معنا وبالها معلق معه؟ ألم تري حالتها قبل حضوره؟ لا أريد أن يوليني المسؤولية على فتاة شبه حية... فليأخذها وليخلصني من هذا العذاب"
مدت دانة يدها وربتت على كتفي وقالت:
"هون عليك يا أخي"
فقلت منفعلا:
"أنا تعبت.. لقد كنت على وشك وضع نهاية لكل هذا.. هو من اعترض طريقي وجلبني إلى هنا.. هل سيتحمل هو عذاباتي؟"
صمتنا برهة.. ثم إذا بدانة تسأل:
"هل.. يعرف هو أنها..."
فأجبت مقاطعا:
"طبعا يعرف... وعليه هو أن يواجهها بحزم ويوقظها مما هي فيه.. إلى متى سيتركها تتعلق به وتجري متخبطة خلفه.. بينما هو متزوج ومشغول بزوجته؟"
قالت دانة متسائلة:
"هل... يحبها؟؟"
فاستغربت السؤال الدخيل وقلت:
"وما أدراني..؟!.. المهم أنه متزوج ومشغول بزوجته.. وليس شاغرا من أجل مشاعر رغد.."
قالت دانة موضحة:
"أعني... ماذا عن مشاعره هو؟؟"
فنظرت إليها باستغراب... وقلت مستفهما:
"مشاعره هو؟؟"
ورأيت نظرة ارتياب غريبة على عينيها أوحت إلي بأنها تلمح إلى شيء... فسألتها:
"ماذا تعنين بمشاعره هو؟؟"
فقالت مترددة:
"أعني... بما يشعر هو... نحو رغد"
فحملقت فيها تجتاحني الحيرة والدهشة... وقابلتني بنظرة جدية وكأنها تعتزم قول شيء مهم... وأخيرا قالت:
"سامر... سأخبرك بما قالته لي أمي رحمها الله... عندما زرتها بعد ليلة زفافي..."
أثار كلامها اهتمامي الشديد وسألتها بفضول:
"ماذا... قالت...؟؟"
فأجابت بنبرة جدية جعلتني أصغي بكل اهتمام وتركيز:
"عندما أخبرتها... عن قرار رغد المفاجئ بالانفصال عنك... وعن حالتها المتقلبة الغريبة تلك... بعيد سفر والديّ للحج... وعن بعض التفاصيل التي حصلت... قالت أن ذلك ما كانت تخشاه... وأنها... كانت قد لاحظت تغيّرات على رغد... بعد عودة وليد"
صمتت أختي لترى مدى تأثير الكلام علي حتى الآن... فحثثتها على المتابعة بلهفة:
"وبعد؟؟"
فتابعت:
"أنا بالفعل... لاحظت عليها تغيرات مزاجية كثيرة في تلك الفترة... لكنني لم أتوقع للحظة أن يكون السبب... هو وليد"
نعم وليد! وليد الذي ظهر فجأة... واستحوذ على قلب رغد... وأبعدها عني...
واسترسلت:
"كما لم أكن أبدا لأتوقع... أن..."
وصمتت مترددة وكأنها تخشى قول الجملة التالية. شجعتها وقلت:
"ماذا؟؟ أكملي؟؟"
قالت:
"لما أخبرتها عن ارتباط وليد المفاجئ بالفتاة بالمزرعة... حزنت وتألمت كثيرا... وأخبرتني أن وليد... كان أيضا يحب رغد كثيرا في صغره... كلنا نعرف ذلك... لكن... ما لم نكن نعرفه... هو أنه... حسب كلامها وحسبما تيقنت هي منه... أنه... حتى بعد عودته من السفر.. أعني من السجن.. كان لا يزال يحبها.. ويحلم بها.. وقد صُدم بزواجكما..."
حملقت في دانة بذهول... غير قادر على استيعاب ما تقول... بقيت مطرقا رأسي مذهول العقل منفغر الفاه... ثم نطقت مندهشا:
"مـــ... مـــ... ماذا تقولين؟؟!!"
فأجابت والمزيد من القلق يظهر على وجهها:
"ربما لم يكن يجدر بي قول هذا ولكن.." 

ولم تتم...
فنظرت إليها بتشتت... واتسعت حدقتاي بدهشة بالغة... وقفزت إلى ذاكرتي فجأة كلمات أم حسام لي ذلك اليوم...
فإذا بلساني ينطق دون وعي مني:
"هذا... مـــ.... مستحيل!"
وإذا بدانة تقول:
"هذا ما قالته أمي... إنه كان لا يزال يحبها... وأنها وجدت صورة قديمة لرغد عنده ذات مرة"

----------


## ورد الياسمين

كنت في الصباح.. قد ذهبت مع نوّار إلى مكتب الطيران واشتريت تذكرة سفر وأكدت رحلتي... والتي ستكون مباشرة إلى شمال الوطن.
حاولت الاتصال بالمزرعة وبهاتف أروى دون جدوى. لكنني اتصلت بالسيد أسامة واعتذرت له عن اختفائي المفاجئ وذكرت له أنني سأعود قريبا. كما اتصلت بسيف وطمأنته على أخباري...
وبعد عودتي للمنزل وفيما أنا أعبر الممر المؤدي إلى غرفة نومي رأيت سامر يقف في منتصف الطريق...
كان جليا عليه أنه واقف ينتظرني لأمر مهم... وأنا أعرف ما هو الأمر...
"مرحبا سامر... متى استيقظت؟؟"
سألته بمرونة فرد باقتضاب مباشرة:
"أريد أن أتحدث معك"
كان يبدو منفعلا... التوتر يخط تجاعيد متشابكة على قسمات وجهه...
قلت وأنا أسبقه إلى الغرفة وأفتح الباب:
"تفضل"
دخلنا الغرفة وتركنا الباب مفتوحا... دعوت أخي للجلوس لكنه وقف قرب الباب مستعجلا على الحديث فوقفت أمامه وسألت:
"خير؟؟"
نظر إلي سامر بنظر تمزج الحزن واللهفة... والغضب والقهر... ثم قال:
"وليد... سأسلك سؤالا... وأرجوك... أرجوك... أن تجيب عليه بمنتهى الصراحة"
نبرته أصابتني بالقلق... فقلت:
"ماذا هناك؟؟"
فركز سامر نظرة إلي وقال:
"أجبني بكل صراحة يا وليد"
فقلت وقد تضخم قلقي من جدية نظرته:
"اسأل؟؟ لقد أقلقتني"
فإذا بسامر يزم شفتيه ثم ينبس قائلا:
"كيف تشعر... نحو رغد؟؟"
فاجأني السؤال... أذهلني... عصف بقدرتي على الاستيعاب... أو ربما لم أسمع جيدا... ماذا سأل أخي؟؟
قلت:
"عفوا؟؟"
فقال أخي وقد زاد توتره واحتدت نبرته:
"أقول كيف تشعر نحو رغد؟؟"
وكان يحملق بي بشدة راصدا كل انفعالات وجهي وتغيرات لونه... تكاد نظراته تسلخ جلدي لتقرأ ما هو أعمق منه... وفجأة إذا به يقول:
"أحقا... كنت... تحبها؟؟"
ولم أشعر إلا بالدماء تفور في وجهي فجأة... وتصبغه بلون شديد الاحمرار... حتى أنني خشيت أن تتصبب قطرات الدم من جبيني مصحوبة بزخات العرق...
لساني ألجمته المفاجأة... وعيناي قيدتهما عينا أخي وهما تتربصان بردي... كان أخي يكاد يلتهمني بنظراته ورأيته يعضض على شفته السفلى توترا... ويكاد يصرخ منفعلا...
عصرت لساني حتى خرجت الكلمات التالية منه عنوة:
"ما... ماذا تعني يا سامر! ما هذا السؤال؟؟"
وما كان من أخي إلا أن ركل الباب الذي نقف قربه بعنف وكرر سؤاله بعصبية:
"فهمتني يا وليد... وسؤالي واضح جدا... قل لي هل فعلا كنت تحب رغد؟؟ هل أنت تحبها الآن؟؟ أخبرني قبل أن أجن.."
وللحالة الرهيبة التي اعترت أخي... خشيت أن يحصل أي شيء... فقلت محاولا كبت مشاعري والتظاهر بالمرح:
"نعم أحبها!"
فرمقني أخي بنظرة حادة قاطعتها بقولي:
"أحبها مثل ابنتي تماما! أنا من تولى تربيتها مع والدينا"
محاولا أن يظهر ردي مرحا ومقنعا قدر الإمكان... أخي... نظر إلي بارتياب... ثم قال:
"هل هذا كل شيء؟؟ أجبني بصراحة"
فتظاهرت بالابتسام وقلت:
"طبعا هذا كل شيء!! سامر.. ما بالك تطرح سؤالا مضحكا كهذا!؟"
فأخذ يحدق بي... ثم يشتت أنظاره حولي... ثم يقول:
"لكن... دانة تقول... أن أمي أخبرتها قبل وفاتها... أنك... كنت تحب رغد منذ الصغر.. وتتمنى الزواج بها"
فكرت بسرعة... بسرعة... في تعبير يطمس الحقيقة في الحال... ولم أجد إلا الضحك... أخفي خلفه الألم المرير...
أطلقت ضحكة قوية... بل كانت قهقهة مجلجلة... ربما وصلت إلى أعماق الذكريات النائمة في قلبي وأيقظتها...
ضحكت وأنا أواري الدموع خلف طبقات من المشاعر الزائفة...
ولما انتهيت من نوبة الضحك المفتعلة قلت بسخرية مفتعلة:
"أضحكتني يا سامر! ماذا دهاك!؟ أنا أفكر في رغد هكذا!؟ هل سمعت عن أب يتمنى الزواج من ابنته!! أي سخافة هذه!!"
وقهقهت من جديد... لأنفض عن أخي أي غبار متبقٍ من الحقيقة... حتى أنني من شدة ضحكي بللت رموشي...
نظرت إلى أخي مفتعلا المرح... فرأيت الارتياب يتسرب خارجا من عينيه ويتسلل الارتياح إليهما... يبدو أنني أديت دوري بمهارة... وأقنعته بما قلت... أحسنت يا وليد!
كيف أطاعك لسانك على ذلك!؟!؟!
نظر أخي إلى الأرض, ثم إلي... وقال:
"هل هذه هي الحقيقة البحتة؟؟"
فقلت مباشرة مؤكدا:
"بربك يا سامر! لقد ساهمت في تربيتها وتربية دانة... ألا تذكر؟؟ كلاهما مثل ابنتيّ تماما"
ظهرت الحيرة والتردد على وجه أخي... ثم قال مستسلما:
"آسف... دانة أربكتني"
وسكت برهة ثم أضاف:
"أنا أيضا بدا كلامها لي غير معقول... لا بد وأنه كان سوء فهم"
وعاد يكرر:
"آسف وليد"
فابتسمت وقلت:
"لا عليك"
لا عليك! فأنا معتاد على تلقي طعنات من شتى الأنواع والمصادر... إلى قلبي... أصبحت لديه مناعة ضد الخناجر... لا عليك!
صمتنا قليلا ثم إذا به يقول:
"الآن... يجب أن تتحدث إليها بشكل حاسم... وتُفهمها بأنك تحبها وتقدم لها الرعاية والنصيحة كأب... وأن تقنعها بأن بقاءها هنا... معي ومع دانة... هو خير لها من العودة معك.. فهي تحزم أمتعتها للحاق بك"
شددت على قبضتي... وقلت:
"أحقا؟؟ ومن قال لها أنني سآخذها معي أصلا؟؟"
فقال أخي:
"هي تفكر هكذا... تريد أن تلحق بك أينما ذهبت"
ابتلعت المرارة في حلقي وقلت:
"أنا لم أعد وصيا عليها.. إنها تحت مسؤوليتك أنت الآن"
فقال راجيا:
"أرجوك.. أفهما هذا.. أخبرها بأن تتوقف عن عنادها وصدها لي.. إنها ليست بحاجة لمن يؤكد لها مقدار حبي لها.. أنا سأضعها في عينيّ.. قل لها ذلك يا وليد أرجوك"
كنت أشد على قبضتي.. أكاد أقطع أوتار يدي بأظافري لشدة ما ضغطت...
حاضر يا سامر.. سأفعل ما تطلبه.. أرجوك أنت... يكفي هذا... انصرف الآن...
قلت بصوت لم يخرج من حنجرتي:
"حاضر... سأفعل..."
ثم جذبت نفسا طويلا أجدد به الهواء المخنوق في صدري وأضفت بنبرة راجية:
"سأتحدث معها.. لكن... سامر.. أرجوك أنت... دعها تأخذ وقتها مهما طال.. في التأقلم مع الوضع الجديد.. لا تستعجلها ولا تلح عليها.. خصوصا الآن.."
فنظر سامر إلي نظرة عميقة وأومأ بالموفقة...
خرجت بعدها من غرفتي راغبا في الابتعاد عن أنظار وكلام سامر متظاهرا بعزمي الذهاب إلى رغد والتحدث معها... بينما كنت في الحقيقة أفتش عن صحراء شاسعة أطلق فيها صرخاتي أو جبال شامخة أدكها بقبضتي... وللمفاجأة... لأسخف مفاجأة في أسوأ توقيت... رأيتها هي رغد ذاتها... تقف في الخارج على مقربة...
"رغد!!.."
رمقتني بنظرة مخيفة... ورأيت وجهها يكفهر ويصفر... ورأسها يفتر يمينا وشمالا... ثم إذا بها تولي هاربة إلى الجناح الآخر....

----------


## ورد الياسمين

كنت ذاهبة لأتحدث معه وأطلب منه بل أتوسل إليه... أن يصطحبني معه إلى الوطن... كنت سأبوح له بمشاعري... ورغبتي في البقاء معه هو... أينما كان.. لم أكن لآبه بالشقراء... لن يهمني وجودها ما دمت مع وليد... لن أكترث للخطر... لن أكترث للحرب... لن أكترث للرعب... كنت مستعدة للتنازل عن أي شيء... والرضا بأي شيء... وفعل أي شيء... مقابل أن أظل برفقة وليد... أنعم برعايته وأحظى برؤيته... وأستسقي من فيض حنانه وعطفه اللذين لطالما غمرني بهما منذ الطفولة...
ولما اقتربت من غرفته... سمعته يتحدث ويضحك... كان الباب مفتوحا... وكان في الداخل يتكلم مع شخص ما... توقفت وهممت بالانصراف... فإذا بي أسمع صوته يقول:
("أضحكتني يا سامر! ماذا دهاك!؟ أنا أفكر في رغد هكذا!؟ هل سمعت عن أب يتمنى الزواج من ابنته!! أي سخافة هذه!!")
كان يسخر من مشاعري... ويستخف بحبي...
سمعته يضحك... ويذكر اسمي... ويقول بأنني كابنته تماما...
وليد قلبي... يسخر مني...!
بعد كل ذلك الحب الكبير... المشاعر الصادقة الخالصة.. التي أكننتها له كل ذلك الوقت.. بعد كل أحلامي وآمالي المتعلقة به هو.. هو وهو فقط... ألقاع يضحك ساخرا مني!
أنا يا وليد تفعل هذا بي...؟؟؟
أحسست بإهانة كبيرة... وحرج شديد غائر... وخذلان هائل... من أقرب وأحب الناس إلي...
جرحني ما سمعت الجرح الأكبر والأعمق والأشد عنفا وإيلاما في حياتي...
لم أستطع بعد سماع ذلك مقاومة فضولي... وبقيت أنصت إلى ضحكات وليد قلبي... الساخرة مني... وقلبي ينصفع... ويتزلزل... وينهار... والدهشة تسلبني المقدرة على الانسحاب...
كم كنت ملهوفة عليه... لكن... بعد موقفه الساخر مني... وبعد تنازله عني بهذه البساطة وكأنني قطعة أثاث بالية... لم أعد أرغب في رؤية وجهه... وسوف لن أتحدث معه ثانية... ولن أسمح له بالدخول مهما طرق...
لن أذهب معه... لن أودعه... لن أكترث به... ولن أفكر فيه بعد الآن...
لن أسامحك يا وليد... أبدا... أبدا... 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------



أخيرا توقف الطرق... انصرف وليد... ولم أعد أشعر بوجوده خلف الباب... أشحت بوجهي إلى الناحية الأخرى...
لمحت اللوحة التي قضيت الساعات الطويلة... في الأيام الماضية... أُودِعُها كل طاقاتي ومواهبي لأرسمها مطابقة للواقع... لوجه وليد... حبيبي وليد... وهو ينظر إلي ويلوح بيده...
لم أطق رؤيتها والنظر إلى عينيه... ضحكاته لا تزال ترن في رأسي... قمت إلى اللوحة... ولطختها باللون الأسود... حتى جعلتها قطعة من الليل الذي لا ينتهي... وأوقعتها أرضا...
وبعثرت كل اللوحات التي رسمتها لوليد ولأبي ولأمي... ورميت بالصور الفوتوغرافية بعيدا وصفعت لوح الألوان بالجدار... ثم ارتميت على سريري أخلط بكائي بسعالي... وأنفاسي بآهاتي... وكلماتي بصرخاتي...
أنا... من اليوم فصاعدا...
"أكرهك يا وليد!" 


**********

----------


## ورد الياسمين

لما يئست من فتحها الباب, ابتعدت عن غرفة رغد وفتشت عن دانة. وصلت إليها عبر الهاتف المحمول, كانت في جناحها الخاص فطلبت أن نتقابل بمنأى عن الآخرين فدعتني إلى غرفة خاصة في جناحها.
كنت مشوشا إثر ما قاله أخي أولا... ثم هروب رغد مني وتلك النظرة القاتلة التي رمتني بها ثانيا...
أحسّت شقيقتي باضطرابي فسألتني مباشرة:
"هل تحدث سامر معك؟"
مما جعلني أيقن أنها تدرك ما جئت لأجله, فاختصرتُ الطريق وقلت مباشرة:
"ما ذلك الجنون الذي قلته لسامر يا دانة؟؟"
دانة نظرت إلي مطولا ولم تبادر بالإجابة.. لكنها فهمت ما أعنيه, فقلت بصوت جاد:
"اسمعيني يا دانة... ما كان يجدر بك نقل كلام كهذا إلى سامر... إنه يمر بظروف نفسية صعبة... أنت لا تعرفين شيئا عن الصعوبات التي واجهتها من أجل ترحيله عن الوطن... ليست لديك أدنى فكرة عن الأمور الفظيعة التي اضطررت للقيام بها كي أنقذه"
أخذت دانة تصغي إلي بجل الاهتمام, فتابعت:
"لا أريد أن يضيع كل هذا هباء... أنا لا تهمني تلك الأمور... إنما يهمني سلامة أخي وأمانه... ولست مستعدا لفقده... أو خوض مغامرة مشابهة... تتعرض حياته فيها للخطر... هل تفهمين؟"
وبدا عليها الارتياب والحيرة فقلت بتفصيل أدق:
"سامر ارتكب حماقة كبيرة بانضمامه إلى المنظمة المشاغبة في الوطن.. كان قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الهلاك الحتمي... لو يعود للوطن وتطاله أيدي السلطات أو الأيدي الخفية للمنظمة.. فسيعدم فورا... أنا أريده أن يستقر هنا معك... وينسى الماضي... ويبدأ حياته من جديد"
فتفوهت دانة أخيرا بين سؤال وإقرار:
"ومع رغد؟!"
عضضت على أسناني وشددت قبضتي... ثم قلت:
"إنه لن يجرؤ.. على المجازفة بحياته.. وهي تحت مسؤوليته.. سيحافظ على نفسه جيدا.. كي يحافظ عليها"
فنظرت إلي دانة نظرة مريرة ثم قالت:
"لكنها.. أعدت حقيبتها.. للسفر معك أنت"
أطلت النظر في عينيها ثم قلت:
"لن آخذها معي... مهما حاولت هذا أمر مفروغ منه"
ثم وقفت وقلت:
"أريدك أن تأتي معي الآن وتخبريها بأنني أرغب في حديث مهم معها"
فوقفت وهي تقول:
" وسامر؟؟"
فقلت محذرا:
"سامر اتركيه وشأنه.. ولا تحشي رأسه بأشياء خطيرة كهذه... من شأنها أن تعيدنا إلى الصفر"
واستدرت لأنصرف فإذا بي أسمعها تقول:
"إذن ما أخبرتني به أمي صحيح؟؟"
تسمرت في مكاني برهة.. ثم قلت:
"لا أعرف بماذا أخبرتك بالضبط ولا يهمني أن أعرف. فقط احتفظي بكلامها بعيدا عن سامر تماما"
وإذا بي أحس بشيء يمسك بذراعي.. ثم إذا بدانة تظهر أمام مرآي وتحدق في عيني بحرارة وتقول:
"أخبرني أنا... أعدك ألا أطلع سامر على شيء.. أدركت فداحة خطئي بإخباره.. هل حقا كنت تحب رغد وترغب في الزواج منها منذ صغرك؟؟"
تملكني الحنق من طرح السؤال الأشد إيلاما في حياتي.. وإجبار لساني على خيانة قلبي.. فقلت غاضبا:
"سخافة.. أحذرك... إياك أن تكرري قول شيء كهذا على مسامع سامر أو رغد.."
حملقت دانة بي كأنها تحاول قراءة ما يدور بخلدي... عيناها كانتا شبيهتين يعيني أمي... ما جعلني أشعر بحنين شديد إلى الغالية الفقيدة... خصوصا هذه اللحظة... وأنا أكتشف أنها كانت تفهمني وتفهم حقيقة مشاعري... في الوقت الذي كنت أشعر فيه... بأن الدنيا كلها قد تخلت عني.. ولم يعد أحد يكترث لي...
"وليد.. لماذا أنت غامض؟ لماذا لا أستطيع فهمك.. لماذا لا تصارحني.. مثل سامر؟ أنت أخي أيضا.. وأحبك كما أحبه.. وأتمنى أن تبقى معنا.. وأن تعيش سعيدا ومرتاحا"
لمست عطفا وحنانا فائقين في كلمات شقيقتي... مشاعر صادقة دافئة... لطالما استمت لأحظى بمثلها منذ سنين.. لم أجد من يمدني بعوض عنها غير أروى.. التي تجمدت علاقتي بها منذ زمن... مذ عرفت أنني قتلت عمار..
مددت يدي وشددت على يدي شقيقتي ممتنا... على لحظة العطف هذه.. وقلت:
"سعادتي وراحتي.. في أن تكونوا أنتم الثلاثة... بخير وفي أمان"
وعبثا حاولت دانة إقناع رغد بالسماح لي بالحديث معها... وانتهى ذلك اليوم.. واليومين التاليين, ورغد منزوية على نفسها في غرفتها... ترفض مقابلتي نهائيا...
وحل يوم الرحيل...
أنا الآن... أعد حقيبة سفري الصغيرة, التي جلبتها معي من الوطن... موشكا على المغادرة...
سأرحل.. وأترك عائلتي هنا.. قلبي هنا.. كل المشاعر.. وبقايا الأحلام المستحيلة.. سأحمل جروحي بعيدا.. إلى مكان أبرد من الثلج.. وأدفنها تحت الجليد..
أخيرا... آن الأوان.. لكلمة الوداع..
أخيرا... يا وليد...
كل لعبة قدر.. وأنت بخير!
فيما أنا أدخل يدي فيجوف الحقيبة, أمسكت بشيء ما... كان يتربع في قعرها.. شيء ذهلت حالما استخرجته ورأيته أمام عيني...
أتعرفون ما كان؟؟
صندوق أماني رغد!!!
يا للمفاجأة!!
أخذت أقلب في الصندوق محاولا التأكد منه.. إنه هو... وهل أتوه عنه!؟
ضحكت في نفسي!... بل أطلقت ضحكات لا أضمن لكم أنها لم تصل إلى مسامع أحد...
يا للمسكين! كيف لا يزال هذا الصندوق حيا...؟! هل لحق بي كل هذه المسافة... من شرق الأرض إلى غربها..؟؟ هل حملته معي دون أن أنتبه؟؟ أما زال هذا الصندوق مصرا على تذكيري بالأماني الخرافية الوهمية المستحيلة... التي حلمت بها ذات يوم؟؟
لقد عرفت...
شاءت الأقدار أن أجلبك معي... ولو بدون قصد... حتى أعيدك لصاحبتك.. قبل الوداع... الذي لن يكون هناك لقاء بعده..
أبدا.. لن تتحمل هذه المضخة التي تنبض في صدري منذ تخلقي في رحم أمي... أن تستمر في العمل لحظة واحدة... بعد أن تختفي رغد والأمل الواهم الذي تعلقت به منذ صغري... بأن تصبح لي...
أبقيت الصندوق بين يدي... أمام عيني... وأخذت أسترجع شريط الذكريات القديمة.. عندما جاءت طفلة صغيرة تحمل كتابها المدرسي وتطلب مني أن أصنع لها صندوقا مماثلا لذلك المصور في الكتاب.. ثم إذا بتلك الطفلة... تكتب أمنيتها الأولى... وتدسها بكتمان... في جوف الصندوق..
أنا مستعد.. لأن تستل روحي بعد دقيقة وأنتقل إلى العالم الآخر فورا.. مقابل أن تظهر الطفلة أمامي مجددا... لدقيقة واحدة.. واحدة فقط... أضمها إلى صدري... وأمسح على شعرها الحريري... وأقبل جبينها الناعم...
يا حبيبتي... يا رغد
دقيقة واحدة فقط...
الشوق المنجرف إليها جعلني أستخرج قصاصات صورتها القديمة.. وألملمها على سريري.. وأحدق فيها.. كدت أغرق في الوقت الضائع.. في الوقت الذي يجب فيه أن أستفيق.. أن أثبت أحسم الأمر... أن أتماسك لئلا أغرق السفينة بانهياري..
وداعا.. يا رغد..
لم أشعر إلا وأصابعي تطبق على القصاصات... تضمها إلى صدري قصاصة قصاصة.. ثم تطويها... وتدفنها داخل الصندوق..هناك.. حيث مقبرة الأماني الميتة.. التي لن تعود للحياة... ولم أعِ.. إلا وصورة رغد.. الصورة التي نامت تحت وسائدي أو فوق صدري... لتسع أو عشر سنين.. مئات الليالي وآلاف الساعات... قد اختفت من أمامي.. نهائيا..
وحانت لحظة المواجهة الأخيرة...
كنت سأذهب إلى المطار مع نوّار بعد قليل... وكان سامر و دانة سيرافقاننا.. أما رغد.. حبيبتي رغد.. ودعوني أقول حبيبتي قدر ما أشاء.. لأنني لن ألفظها بلساني يوما.. ولن أقولها في سري بعد هذا اليوم...
أقول أن حبيبتي رغد قد رفضت حتى أن تخرج من غرفتها لحظة.. لتودعني..
كانت آخر مرة رأيتها فيها صباح ذلك اليوم... عندما صادفتها قرب غرفتي... تنظر إلي النظرة الصفراء.. وتولي هاربة.. أظنها كانت قادمة إلي تريد التحدث معي وأظنها سمعتني أتحدث إلى سامر وأوصيه بها.. فتراجعت.. ثم رفضت أن تقابلني..
لم أستطع الخروج دون أن ألقي النظرة الأخيرة... لا يمكنني ذلك.. إنني لن أراها ولن أرى حتى صورتها بعد الآن... دعوني أقابلها ولو للحظة... للحظة ختامية.. نهائية...
لا أصعب من هذه الكلمة... لا أصعب من هذه اللحظة... لا أصعب من أن تحاول وصف ما لا يمكن وصفه... بأي شكل...
طلبت من شقيقيّ انتظاري في الصالة... وحملت صندوق الأماني وذهبت إلى غرفة رغد... طرقت الباب وسألتها الإذن بالدخول فلم تأذن لي... رجوتها وألححت عليها مرارا... حتى أني... أقسمت عليها وسألتها بالله أن تسمح لي بحديث أخير... وما كادت تسمح...
وأخيرا.. فتحت الباب...
كانت تجلس على سريرها مولية ظهرها إلي... لم تلتفت نحوي لتمنحني نظرة الوداع...
ناديتها فلم ترد علي... فتوغلت داخل الغرفة مقتربا منها أكثر...
عند ذلك انتبهت للوحات المصفوفة على الجدار... صورة أمي... صورة أبي... وصورة تخفي معالمها تحت سحابة من السواد... لم يكن من الصعب أن أعرف أنها صورتي أنا...
نظرت إلى رغد ولم أعرف ما أقول.. من أين أبدأ... وكيف أتكلم...
لطالما كانت رغد تعبر عن مشاعرها بالرسم.. أما أنا فبأي شيء سأعبر عن مشاعري الآن يا رغد..؟؟
أخيرا استجمعت شجاعتي وقلت:
"هل هذا السواد.. ما يحمله قلبك نحوي يا رغد؟؟"
لم ترد..
قلت:
"لا أريدك أن تكرهيني يا رغد.. صدقيني.. أنا مضطر جدا.. لفعل هذا"
لم تتجاوب..

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اقتربت منها أكثر وسألت:
"ألا تصدقينني يا رغد؟؟"
وأيضا لم تتجاوب... شعرت بالألم الشديد لتجاهلها لي.. في آخر اللحظات التي تجمعنا.. على الإطلاق..
انصهر صوتي وأنا أقول بخيبة شديدة:
"ألن تودعيني يا رغد؟؟.. سأذهب الآن... وقد... لا نلتقي ثانية..."
عندئذ... سمعت آهة تصدر من حنجرتها بمرارة... تلاها سعال مكبوت... ثم شهقات وزفرات شجية... كانت صغيرتي تبكي... وتخفي عني وجهها ودموعها... وكأنها لا تعلم بأنني أحس بها تقطر من قلبي قبل أن تسيل على خديها...
قلت متألما...:
"رغد... صغيرتي... يتمنى المرء منا أشياء كثيرة ولكن... ظروف الحياة لا تسمح بتحقيق كل أمانينا..."
وراقبتها فلم أر منها أي تفاعل...
واصلت:
"أنا... حاولت بكل جهودي... أن أوفر لك أفضل حياة.. أردت أن.. تكوني سعيدة ومرتاحة.. ومطمئنة إلى حاضرك ومستقبلك.. حاولت أن أكون.. وصيا وأبا جيدا.. لم أبخل عليك بشيء وإن كنت قد فعلت.. فأرجوك أن تسامحيني.."
فأطلقت رغد آهة بكاء قوية تذوب لها الحجارة... كيف لي أن أتحمل..؟؟
كانت لا تزال موشحة بوجهها عني.. مصرة على حرماني من النظرة الأخيرة..
توسلت إليها:
"رغد... انظري إلي"
لكنها لم تفعل...
"انظري إلي أرجوك"
لم تستجب, بل على العكس... رفعت كفيها وأخفت وجهها خلفهما.. لم يعد لدي أمل في أن أراها... تنهدت ورجعت خطوة للوراء... وتأملتها برهة... ثم قلت:
"سامر و دانة سيواصلان رعايتك.. وربما أفضل مني.. وأفضل من خالتك أو أي شخص كنت تتمنين أن.. يهتم بك"
هنا نطقت رغد فجأة قائلة:
"أنا لا أريد لأحد أن يهتم بي.. أنا لست طفلة كما تظنون.. ومن الآن فصاعدا سأتولى أنا الاهتمام بنفسي.. واتخاذ قراراتي.. وإذا حاول أحد التدخل بشؤوني.. أو فرض نفسه عليّ.. فسوف أوقفه عند حده"
وكان صوتها متألما.. وكلامها مهددا... قلت:
"لا أحد يفرض نفسه عليك يا رغد... لا أحد يجبرك على شيء..."
وأضفت:
"لكن... أحيانا... نجد أنفسنا نقدم التضحيات طوعا من أجل الأشخاص الذين نعزهم كثيرا... والذين يستحقون التضحية... وكم كنا لنشعر بأشد الندم... لو بخلنا عليهم..."
ولم تعلق... فقلت:
"أتفهمينني يا رغد؟؟"
انتظرت منها أن ترد علي... أن تلتفت لي... لكنها كانت أقسى من أن تمنحني الفرصة الأخيرة...
تراجعت إلى الوراء... خطوة تلو خطوة... وقفت عند الباب... وعيناي متشبثتان بها.. تكادان تقتلعان من مكانيهما.. وتبقيان هناك..
"وداعا... صغيرتي"
أخيرا نطقت... وأغلقت فمي... وأغمضت عينيّ... أبتلع المرارة الشديدة التي خلفتها الجملة الأخيرة.. وأمتص الدموع الحارقة التي كانت تغلي تحت جفوني...
فتحت عينيّ... ونظرت إلى صندوق الأماني الذي كان في يدي... وانعصر قلبي ألما...
وداعا أيها الصندوق...
كنت لي رفيقا شديد الغموض والكتمان... طوال السنين...
لقد حافظت على أسرارك منذ صنعتك بيدي... فهل ستكتم أمانيّ وأحلامي... وحبيبتي.. في جوفك... إلى الأبد؟؟
وضعت الصندوق بهدوء على المنضدة المجاورة للباب.
وأخيرا... أغلقت الباب... ببطء... ببطء شديد... إلى أن اختفت الفتحة... وانقطع حبل الرؤية الممتد من عيني... إلى رغد...
وفيما نحن نهبط السلالم أنا وسامر و دانة... خارجين من هذا الجناح في طريقنا إلى البوابة... وأنا مستمر في ترديد وتأكيد وصاياي لأخي... ولأختي... إذا بصوت ينادي بانفعال فيوقفنا:
"وليد"
التفتنا إلى الوراء... إلى الأعلى... إلى حيث كانت رغد تقف... وتنظر إلي...
لم تصدق عيناي أنهما تريانها... ما أسرع ما حلقتا إليها والتصقتا بعينيها...
أهذه أنت رغد... أجئت لوداعي؟؟ هل رأفت بحالي أخيرا؟؟...
"خذ"
هتفت رغد... وهي ترمي باتجاهي بشيء ما... يرتطم بصدري... ثم يقع أمام رجليّ...
أردت أن أنظر إلى ذلك الشيء... لكن عيناي رفضتا الانفكاك عن رغد...
وإذا بها تهتف:
"احتفظ به أنت... فأنا لم أعد طفلة لأحتفظ بشيء تافه وغبي كهذا"
وبسرعة البرق اختفت رغد...
لكن عينيّ ظلتا تحملقان في المكان الذي كانت تقف فيه... تفتشان عنها... أين اختفت فجأة؟؟ أين ذهبت؟؟
انتبهت من ذهولي وحملقتي على صوت دانة تقول:
"ما هذا؟"
التفت إليها فإذا بها تنظر باتجاه قدمي... طأطأت رأسي ونظرت... فهل تعلمون ماذا رأيت؟؟
نعم... لقد حزرتم...
صندوق الأماني!!

----------


## ورد الياسمين

"وليد!!"
اندهشت كثيرا عندما رأيته يقف أمامي... وبعد كل تلك المدة الطويلة التي غابها عني... عجبا! ألا يزال يذكرني؟؟
مد يده ليصافحني... فلم أمد يدي إليه... تصافحني يا وليد؟؟ بعد كل هذا الغياب... هذا التجاهل والهروب مني... تعود وتصافحني؟؟
"أروى!... ألن تسلمي عليّ؟؟"
سألني ويده لا تزال معلقة تنتظر مصافحتي... وخالي يقف جوارنا وعلى وجهه التوسل... لكنني لم أقبل...
أشحت بوجهي عنه وقلت:
"ما الذي أعادك؟؟"
سمعت خالي يهتف رادعا:
"أروى!"
فالتفت إليه وإلى وليد وقلت:
"وصلت متأخرا جدا..."
وليد طأطأ برأسه ليرني اعتذاره ومدى ندمه... وتكلم قائلا:
"مررت بأزمة حرجة جدا يا أروى... سأشرح لك"
فقلت:
"لست مضطرا..."
فعاد خالي يردعني... فقلت وقد أفلتت أعصابي:
"كل هذه المدة يا خالي وهو غير موجود... يسافر ويرحل... ويغيب كل هذا الزمن... دون خبر... دون كلمة.. متجاهلا لي.. متناسيا وجود زوجة في حياته... وتريد مني أن أستقبله بترحيب؟؟"
قال خالي:
"يهديك الله يا ابنتي نسمع منه ما حصل أولا"
فما كان مني إلا أن انسحبت من المكان وخرجت إلى قلب المزرعة.
بعد مرور فترة... جاء خالي إلي وطلب مني الذهاب معه للتحدث مع وليد فأبيت.
أخبرني بأن وليد شرح له الظروف الحرجة التي مر بها وأنها كانت بالفعل خطيرة, ورجاني أن أصغي إلى وليد وأسمع منه مبرراته. وافقت من أجل خالي الذي كان قلقا بشأن علاقتي مع وليد... والتي أعتبرها أنا... انتهت منذ زمن...
في المنزل... تركنا خالي بمفردنا وذهب ليصنع القهوة... وليد بدأ الحديث بالسؤال:
"كيف أنت يا أروى"
وحقيقة استفزني ذلك السؤال كثيرا... كيف تتوقع أن أكون وزوجي قد هجرني منذ فترة طويلة وأنا في أوج حزني على أمي الراحلة؟؟
لذا قلت بجفاء:
"أرجوك وليد... لا داعي لأي كلام جانبي... أخبرني فقط بما أخبرت به خالي واختصر ما أمكن"
نظر إلى وليد نظرة حزينة جدا تفطر القلب...
انتبهت الآن فقط... إلى أن شكله قد تغير... كأنه كبر عشرين عاما... كان شاحبا ذابلا منحني القامة... يبدو مريضا ومرهقا جدا... وكان شعر رأسه وذقنه طويل وغير مرتب.. عيناه كانتا غائرتين وجفونه مسودّة... شكله كان مقلقا..
قال:
"حسنا يا أروى... أنا لن أضغط عليك في شيء. لقد أخذتِ كفايتك من الوقت للنظر وإعادة النظر والتفكير والتقرير... سأكون تحت أمرك فيما ستقررين مهما كان... فقط اسمعي مني مبرراتي... وموقفي..."
قلت والاهتمام يغزوني:
"تفضل"
وبدأ وليد يقص علي ما حصل مع شقيقه ومعه.. ما اضطر لفعله وكيف تصرف وإلى من لجأ وكيف سارت الأمور معه منذ اللحظة التي فارقني بها تلك الليلة, ليلة أن حضّرت له عشاء مصالحة فتركني وذهب إلى أخيه... وإلى أن عاد إلي هذه اللحظة...
أحداث بدت أقرب إلى الأفلام منها إلى الواقع... عنف.. ذعر.. شرطة.. مطاردة.. هروب.. مرض.. مستشفى.. أحداث رهيبة اقشعر لها بدني.. وذاب لها قلبي وانصهرت مشاعري.. أمور فاقت أبعد توقعاتي واستصعب عقلي استيعابها دفعة واحدة...
كان وليد يتوقف من حين لآخر.. يلتقط أنفاسه.. ويشرب جرعة من كأس الماء البارد الذي طلبه من خالي.. ورغم أنني طلبت من الاختصار منذ البداية, إلا أنه ذكر الكثير من التفاصيل بل وحتى بعض الأيام والتواريخ والساعات.. وتفاصيل المبالغ المالية التي سحبها من المصرف وكيف وأين صرفها.. وأسماء بعض الأطباء الذين أشرفوا على علاجه وأسماء بعض الأدوية.
كنت أصغي إلى كل ذلك دون أن أقاطعه.. كنت أتجاوب معه عبر الانفعالات التي تطرأ على وجهي كلما ذكر شيئا مثيرا.. وحقيقة كان كل ما ذكره مثيرا ومربكا..
"ثم ماذا؟"
سألته بتشوق عندما رأيته يتوقف عن الكلام أخيرا وقد انتهى من سرد كل الأحداث... فأجاب:
"ثم استغليت سيارة أجرة وجئت مباشرة من المطار إلى هنا.."
سألت راغبة في المزيد من التأكد.. فقد يكون قد أغفل عن ذكر شيء هو لدي أهم من التفاصيل التي ذكرها:
"جئت بمفردك؟"
فأشار من حولي وقال:
"كما ترين.."
فصمت برهة أفكر وأتأمل.. ثم سألت:
"ثم ماذا؟؟"
فنظر إلي وقال:
"يعتمد عليك"
أتصدقون هذا؟؟
وليد الآن معي... بمفرده.. ترك محبوبته المدللة في آخر العالم وعاد إلي..! هل هذا صحيح؟؟ هل تخلى عنها من أجلي؟؟ هل تركها هناك.. وعاد ليبقى معي أنا؟؟

----------


## ورد الياسمين

الخاتمة : أنت لي!



انتهينا من التسوق, وعدنا نحمل حاجياتنا إلى الشقة. اليوم هو الثلاثون من شعبان وغدا هو أول أيام رمضان المبارك. نحن في موسم الشتاء, وصديقي العزيز يقيم في هذه الشقة الدافئة نسبيا وحيدا, ولا يجد أمامه غير الأطعمة المعلبة يتناولها على الفطور.
وبالرغم من أنني ألح عليه كي يشارك عائلتي موائد الشهر الكريم غير أنه يرفض. صديقي وأعرفه عزّ المعرفة!
"أين أضع هذه؟؟ في المخزن أم الثلاجة؟"
سألته وأنا أمسك بعلبة الزيتون الأسود فتناولها مني وقال:
"هات"
وفتحها وسكب بعض محتوياتها في طبق وقال:
"تفضل... شاركني العشاء الليلة"
ابتسمت وقلت:
"شكرا يا صديقي... أم فادي في انتظاري الآن..."
وتناولت بعض حبات الزيتون على عجل ثم قلت:
"إذن سأذهب الآن... هل تحتاج أي شيء؟؟"
فأجاب:
"ألف شكر"
وتصافحنا وغادرت شقته.
وليد يعمل موظفا في إحدى الشركات ويقيم في هذه الشقة منذ عدة أشهر بعد أن هجر المنزل الكبير الذي كان يقيم فيه وحيدا, واتفق مع عائلته على عرضه للبيع. كانت تلك خطوة مهمة في حياته وأنا من أوحى له بها وشجعه عليها وسهل له العثور على هذه الشقة, إذ أن وليد كان ليصاب بالجنون لو استمر في العيش وحيدا هناك؛ تحيط به أطياف أفراد عائلته... وذكرياتهم المؤلمة...
كان وليد بحاجة إلى مبالغ مادية يسد بها القروض الكبيرة التي كان قد استدانها من مؤسسة البحري ليغطي بها مصاريف سفر شقيقه وإقامته في الخارج...
باع سيارته الجديدة الفخمة, وسيارته القديمة التي علقت في شمال البلد, وكذلك سيارة وشقة أخيه, ومنزل عائلته في الشمال, بالاتفاق والتنسيق مع ذويه... واشترى هذه الشقة وسيارة متواضعة... وينتظر وصول عرض جيد لبيع المنزل ويحصل على نصيبه الشرعي منه فيتحسن وضعه المادي.
هل تتساءلون... عن السيدة أروى البحري؟؟
انفصل عنها بعد عودته من الخارج.
مر وليد بفترة عصيبة للغاية عند عودته للوطن, انفصاله عن خطيبته السابقة, انقطاعه عن العمل, تدهور وضعه المادي, والصحي والنفسي, واستدعائه من قبل السلطات مرات ومرات من أجل التحقيق في قضية اختفاء شقيقه سامر, المطلوب أمنيا.
لقد عاصرته في تلك الفترة.. وحاولنا أنا ووالدي دعمه بأقصى ما كان لدينا.. وكنت كلما زرته في ذلك المنزل رأيت الوجوم يخيم على وجهه.. وكلما حاولت مواساته وتشجيعه انهار وبثني همومه وانخرط يحكي لي ويصف.. كيف حبس شقيقه في هذه الغرفة أو كيف لفه كالجثة في تلك السجادة.. وكيف هاجمه رجال المباحث وأوسعوه ضربا وكيف امتدت أيديهم الخسيسة لتطال ابنة عمه.. وكان.. لا يزال يحتفظ بعكازها وهاتفها المحمول وأشياء كثيرة تخصها رفض التخلص منها...
لم تهدأ الأمور وتتحسن بعض الشيء إلا مؤخرا... ووليد الآن يحاول جاهدا أن يُشفي ويعود للعيش الطبيعي... يحاول أن يملأ حياته ويسد الفراغ الكبير الذي خلفه فراق كل من خطيبته السابقة, وشقيقه, وبالطبع... ابنة عمه.
يقضي أوقاته بين العمل نهارا والدراسة في المعهد ليلا, ونتبادل الزيارات أو نمر ببعض المعارف أو بالنادي الرياضي أو نتنزه عند الشاطئ في بعض أيام العطل. كنت أحاول أن أساعده ما أمكنني... حتى يجتاز الفترة الحرجة من حياته ويبدأ من جديد. ولذا عندما اتصل بي سامر يوم أمس وسألني عن عنوان شقة وليد... توجست خيفة.
أخبرني سامر بأنهم سيحضرون لقضاء شهر رمضان في الوطن... وأنهم يريدون مفاجأة وليد. وليد كان يتحاشى الاتصال بأهله إلا قليلا لأن ذلك يقلب عليه المواجع حسبما يقول. لم أشأ أن أوتّره ولا أن أفسد المفاجأة فكتمت النبأ عنه... لكنني في خشية من أن تعيده هذه الزيارة أدراجه إلى الوراء..
الحرب لم تضع أوزارها بعد لكن الحكومة تبدلت ووضع البلد بشكل عام يسير للأفضل وبعض الأسر المهاجرة عادت إلى الوطن مؤخرا.
حالما وصلت إلى منزلي أخبرتني أم فادي بأن أحدهم قد اتصل قبل قليل يسأل عني وأنه ترك رقم هاتفه لأتصل به في أقرب وقت.
اتصلت بالرقم, فإذا بذلك الشخص هو لاعب كرة القدم الشهير... نوّار!

----------


## ورد الياسمين

طبق من الفاصوليا الساخنة... وشريحة لحم مقلية.. مع أصابع البطاطا المقلية... وبعض الخبز والزيتون والتمر!
آه وماذا بعد؟؟
نعم... العصير!
انتهيت من توزيع الأطباق على المائدة المربعة الشكل والصغيرة الحجم, المتربعة في آخر الصالة أمام المطبخ مباشرة, وجلست على أحد المقاعد الأربعة التي تحيط بجوانبها.
هذا جيد الإفطار في غرة الشهر الكريم.. لك الحمد يا رب والشكر...
كنت أشعر بجوع شديد... وأعددت وجبتي هذه على عجل بعد عودتي من المسجد... وما كدت أنطق بالبسملة حتى سمعت قرع الجرس...
"ومن يكون هذا الآن!؟"
استغربت... فأنا لا أتوقع زيارة من أحد وخصوصا في هذه اللحظة... كما وأن الأشخاص الذين يزورونني في شقتي معدودون... ولا أظن أحدهم يهتم لتناول فطور كهذا معي!
قمت عن المائدة وذهبت إلى الباب وسألت:
"من هناك؟؟"
فجاء صوت رجولي يقول:
"هل أنت وليد؟؟ افتح من فضلك"
لم يكن الصوت غريبا... لا ليس غريبا... لكنه صوت لم أسمعه منذ زمن...أنا مشتبه... لا لست أكيدا... من هذا؟؟
"من هناك؟؟"
وجاءني الآن صوت نسائي حاد:
"افتح يا أخي!"
صوت... دانة! صوت دانة؟؟!!
مستحيل!!!
للوهلة الأولى وجمت... تسمرت على موضعي... فأنا لا أريد لحالة الجنون تلك أن تعتريني مجددا... لا أريد أن أعود إلى التهيؤات والتخيلات ...لا ... أبدا...
عاد الصوت النسائي يقول:
"هل أنت وليد شاكر أم ماذا؟؟"
نعم غنه صوت دانة!
فتحت الباب بسرعة غير مصدق... وإذا بي أرى دانة... شقيقتي الوحيدة... تقف بالفعل أمام عيني!!!
"وليد! أخي الحبيب!"
قالت ذلك وارتمت في حضني بقوة وأطبقت عليّ بذراعيها... اندفعت خطوة إلى الوراء وأنا أحملق فيها غير مصدق أنها بالفعل شقيقتي...
"يا شقيقي يا حبيبي كم اشتقت إليك! كل عام وأنت بخير عزيزي"
تقول ذلك وهي لا تزال تطوقني بذراعيها بقوة وتمرغ وجهها في صدري... ابتعدت بعد ذلك لتنظر إلي... فتيقنت بالفعل من أنها... أنها شقيقتي دانة!
"أوه! دانة!! أي مفاجأة!! لا أكاد أصدق... لا أصدق..."
قلت ذلك وضممتها إلي وقبلت جبينها بحنان... عند ذلك سمعت صوتا يقول:
"ألن تدعونا للدخول؟؟"
فالتفت إلى صاحب الصوت فإذا به نوّار... وكان يبتسم, ويحمل في يدي الاثنتين مجموعة من الأكياس... وعلى كتفه حقيبة قماشية كبيرة...
تراجعت للوراء وأنا أقول:
"يا للمفاجأة... أنا مذهول! تفضلا... أهلا..."
فدخل نوّار ووضع الأكياس والحقيبة جانبا ثم أقبل نحوي فاقتربت منه كي أصافحه وأعانقه. رحبت به بحرارة... كانت دانة تقف إلى جانبي فمددت ذراعي إلى كل منهما وحثثتهما على الدخول مرحبا...
"أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا... كل عام وأنتما بخير... تفضلا... حقا... مفاجأة مذهلة"
فسارا للأمام واستدرت للوراء لأغلق الباب... وإذا بي أرى شيئا مهولا... مهولا جدا... أخرس لساني... وجعلني أتجمد في موضعي كالتمثال...
كفى يا وليد... أرجوك توقف... لا... أنت لم تكد تصدق أنك شفيت من حالة الأوهام الفظيعة تلك... أرجوك توقف... لا تعد للصفر من جديد... كلا...
أغمضت عينيّ... بقوة... حتى كدت أعصرهما بجفوني... رغبة مني في محو الوهم الذي رأيته يقف أمام الباب قبل ثوان...
"رغد... تعالي!"
فتحت عيني... بعد الذي سمعت... نظرت من جديد... حملقت جيدا... وكان الوهم... لا يزال واقفا... يحمل شيئا ما على ذراعيه... وينظر إليّ!!
أحسست بحركة من خلفي... ثم رأيت دانة تظهر أمامي... متجهة إلى الوهم... وسمعتها تقول:
"مفاجأة! أليس كذلك؟؟!"
ثم تمد يدها نحو الوهم... وتأخذ منه ذلك الشيء وتقربه مني...
نظرت إلى ذلك الشيء... حملقت فيه... فإذا به ينظر إلي... ويتثاءب!
كان طفلا في المهد...!!
أخذت عيني تدور بين الطفل... ودانة... والوهم... تدور... وتدور... وتدور... حتى أصابني الارتجاج في دماغي واستندت إلى الجدار المجاور خشية أن أقع...
"وليد"
كان... صوت شقيقتي دانة... يهتف بقلق...
"هل أنت بخير؟؟"
أقبل نوّار... تناول الطفل من يد دانة... واقتربت دانة مني وأمسكت بذراعي وسألت:
"ماذا أصابك؟؟ هل أنت بخير؟؟"
جذبت أنفاسا عميقة متتالية ثم قلت:
"إنه... الصيام"
ثم عدت انظر إلى الطفل... ثم إلى الوهم... بل هي رغد... لأن ما حولي الآن ليس وهما... أنا أحس به وأبصر به جيدا... إنها رغد... نعم رغد...
أقول لكم رغد...
هل تسمعون؟؟
هل تفهمون ذلك؟؟
رغد... فتاتي رغد... هي رغد... آه...
أنا... أنا لا أعرف ماذا أقول... لا أعرف ماذا أقول...
"تعال... هل أكلت شيئا؟؟"
كانت دانة... تمسك بي وتحثني على السير إلى الداخل... ثم تقول موجهة خطابها إلى رغد:
"أغلقي الباب وتعالي يا رغد"
فتنفذ الأخيرة ذلك... وتتبعنا إلى المقاعد... أنا أجلس على المقعد... ويجلس نوار إلى يساري واضعا الطفل في حضنه... وأختي ورغد... تجلسان في الجانب الآخر...
"أأنت على ما يرام أخي؟؟"
تسألني دانة, فأجيب:
"لا تقلقي... أنا بخير"
يقول نوّار:
"إذا لم تبدأ الفطور بعد؟ هذا جيد... أحضرنا معنا بعض الأطعمة كي نشاركك"
التفت إليه فأراه يبتسم... وحقيقة هذا الرجل دائما مبتسم... أسمع صوتا يصدره الطفل الصغير... فيداعبه نوّار بلطف...
لحظة!
لكن... لكن...
أين سامر؟؟؟

----------


## ورد الياسمين

انتبهت للتو على عدم وجوده فالتفت نحو الباب أتأكد من كونه غير موجود... ثم سألت:
"ماذا عن سامر؟؟"
فأجابت دانة:
"يبعث إليك بأحر القبلات.. كان يتمنى أن يحضر معنا ولكن تعرف.. خشينا عليه من السلطات"
وأضاف نوار وهو يضحك:
"إنه مشغول البال الآن!"
انتفض جسمي.. التفت إلى رغد بسرعة... اصطدمت بعينيها بقوة... فارتدّت إلى الوراء وقد ظهر الفزع على وجهها...
سمعت دانة تقول:
"نوّار! اسكت"
فيطلق نوّار الضحكات المرحة ثم يقول مداعبا:
"لكنني لم أفش الخبر بعد!"
تمد دانة يدها من أمامي... وتقرص رجل نوار بلطف, فيستمر بالضحك ثم يوجه سؤاله إليّ:
"ماذا عنك أنت يا وليد؟؟ هل تزوجت أم ليس بعد؟؟"
كانت برهة سريعة... لكنني لمحت فيها كل شيء...
يد دانة وهي تقرص رجل نوّار... حاجبيّ نوّار وهما يرتفعان للأعلى ثم ينخفضان بخجل... ويد رغد... وهي تنقبض وتضطرب...
جاريت نوّار مفتعلا الضحك وقلت:
"ليس بعد!... كما ترى"
وأشرت بيدي إلى ما حولي...
وفي الحقيقة... أنا انفصلت عن خطيبتي السابقة... بعد عودتي للوطن قبل عام وأكثر... ولم أطلع شقيقتي دانة على الخبر إلا لاحقا... وقد حذرتها من إفشائه على مسامع أحد... خصوصا رغد وسامر...
فبعد الذي حصل لم يكن هناك ما هو أفضل من أن أختفي وتختفي أخباري عنهم... وأخبارهم عني..
لم أكن أتصل بهم إلا قليلا للاطمئنان عليهم. كنت أهاتف دانة أغلب المرات وأتجنب التحدث إلى سامر.. أما رغد.. فأصلا لم أكن لأجرؤ حتى على السؤال عنها...
أصدر الطفل صوتا من جديد... وربما كان منقذا لي من نسمة الذكريات التي كادت تلفحني... والتي أبذل قصارى جهدي كي أتناساها... التفت إلى الطفل... ثم إلى دانة وسألت وأنا أكاد أغص بسؤالي:
"هذا... ابنكِ؟؟"
فابتسمت وقالت:
"لا"
فجن جنوني... وابتلعت الغصة مرغما وكدت أختنق بها... وإذا بها تتابع:
"بل هذه ابنتي!"
حملقت فيها... ثم نظرت إلى الطفل... أعني الطفلة... نعم الطفلة... لأن ملامحها ناعمة جدا... وجميلة جدا...
ومددت أصابعي إليها ألمس خدها الناعم...
لكن انتظروا!
أنا لم أفهم...
عدت أنظر إلى دانة وفي فمي عدة أسئلة... فإذا بها تحملق في ابنتها بنظرة عطوفة... ثم تقول:
"أليست جميلة وليد؟؟ سميتها ندى... تيمنا بوالدتنا رحمها الله"
مد نوّار الطفلة إلي وهو يقول:
"سلمي على خالك يا ندى..."
تناولت الطفلة وتأملتها برهة... فشعرت بسرور غريب يجتاح عواطفي... ضممتها إليّ وطبعت قبلة خفيفة على رأسها... وشممت رائحتها الطفولية البريئة...
"ما أرقها وأنعمها!... آه... كيف لم تخبروني عن ولادتها؟؟"
قلت معاتبا دانة فأجابت وهي ترفع حاجبا وتخفض الآخر:
"الاتصال بك ليس مهمة سهلة!"
وأنا أعرف ذلك وأتعمده...
"لم لا نتم حديثنا على المائدة؟؟ إننا نتضور جوعا!"
كان نوّار...
وقفنا كلنا قاصدين التوجه إلى المائدة... وهذه المائدة صغيرة... وقد لا تتسع لنا...
تناولت دانة طفلتها وجالت ببصرها في أرجاء الشقة وسألت:
"أين يمكنني وضع الطفلة؟؟ شقتك تبدو صغيرة!"
فقلت:
"نعم... معذرة فكل شيء صغير هنا... في غرفة النوم... من هنا... تفضلي"
وقدتها إلى غرفة النوم... فوضعت الطفلة على السرير وهمت بالمغادرة...
هنا قلت بصوت منخفض:
"انتظري"
وألقيت نظرة نحو الباب أستوثق من أحد لم يتبعنا... فهمت دانة أنني أرغب في قول شيء بسرية... فنظرت إلي متسائلة... عنها سألت:
"ماذا... عن سامر...؟ أنا لم أفهم"
ابتسمت دانة ابتسامة طفيفة ثم قالت:
"عقد قرانه على لمياء... شقيقة نوّار... قبل أسابيع"
الخبر أربكني وأرسلني إلى قعر الحيرة والتيه... ثم خرجت الكلمة من بين شفتيّ من دون أن أشعر:
"و... رغد؟؟"
ارتسم القلق والألم على وجه دانة ثم قالت:
"مررنا بفترات عصيبة... عصيبة جدا جدا..."
ثم تنهدت وتابعت:
"قررت... الاستقرار عند خالتها... سنقضي هنا أسبوعين ثم نذهب بها إلى الشمال... تستلم إرث والديها وتقيم مع أسرتها هناك.. هذا قرارها الأخير.."
جمدني الذهول... وبقيت محملقا في عيني شقيقتي... أحاول ترتيب ما عرفته من مفاجآت... هذه الساعة...
رأيتها تسير مغادرة الغرفة... فتبعتها وذهني واقف في الغرفة موضعه, توجهت دانة إلى المائدة وأخذت توزع محتويات الأكياس عليها... ثم دعتنا للجلوس... جلست على أقرب كرسي رأيته أمامي... وجلست هي إلى اليسار... ونوّار إلى اليمين... والمقعد الأخير... المقابل لي مباشرة... كان من نصيب رغد...
أنا لست بحاجة لأن أصف لكم... أنا أصلا لا أستطيع أن أصف لكم... سأترككم تتخيلون حالي... كما تشاءون...
انتهينا من العشاء وأنا لم أشعر بطعمه... ربما لم آكل شيئا... لقد كنت أراقب أصابع البطاطا وهي تختفي واحد بعد الآخر... لكنني متأكد من أنني لم أذق منها شيئا...
من الذي يوجد معنا... ويحب البطاطا المقلية لهذا الحد؟؟
من الذي يوجد معنا... ولا يتحدث؟؟
من الذي هنا... ولا أستطيع أن أرفع عيني لأنظر إليه؟؟
يتحرك أمامي... بهدوء... بصمت تام... كأنه غير موجود... لكن وجوده طغى على كل وجود... وعلا فوق كل وجود... ولم يضاهيه أي وجود...
آه...
رغد... صغيرتي...
بعد الفطور, قامت الفتاتان ترفعان الأطباق... وفيما هما كذلك سمعنا صوت بكاء الطفلة... فتركت رغد ما بيدها وهي تقول:
"أنا سأتفقدها"
وذهبت إلى غرفة النوم, حيث كانت الطفلة موضوعة على السرير...
أتدرون ما الذي خطر ببالي؟؟
أن ألحق بها...
ذهبت خلفها مباشرة... ووقفت عند الباب... وهي لم تنتبه إلي بادئ الأمر... جلست على السرير ورفعت الطفلة وهزتها قليلا... فسكتت الأخيرة ونامت ببساطة!
أعادتها رغد إلى السرير... ثم هبت واقفة... واستدارت فانتبهت لوجودي...
التقت نظراتنا... التي كانت تتحاشى بعضها البعض طيلة الوقت... هذه المرة لم تتهرب أعيننا... بل تعانقت عناقا طويلا... ملتهبا... عميقا...
وبعد حصة النظرات الطويلة تلك... تقدمت باتجاهها وأنا ألهث مضطرب الكيان والجوارح... كذلك كان الاضطراب مجتاحا لرغد... فأصابع يدها تتشابك وتنفصل مرارا...
لما صرت أمامها مباشرة... لا تفصلني عنها غير بضع بوصات... كتمت أنفاسي... ثم أطلقت زفرة حارة... ثم سمعت لساني يقول لا شعوريا:
"... اشتقت إليك... صغيرتي"
لا أعرف من أين خرجت تلك الكلمات... لكنها خرجت... ووصلت على رغد... فإذا بوجهها يضطرب أكثر... وأصابعها ترتجف أكثر...
أطلت التحديق بها... مفتشا عن رد.. فإذا بي أرى حاجبيها ينعقدان ووجها يعبس وإذا بها تشيح به عني وتتنحى جانبا وتسير متجهة إلى الباب...
استدرت إليها ومددت يدي في الهواء وناديتها بصوت هامس راج متلهف:
"صغيرتي"
فإذا بها تلتفت إليّ وتصوب أسهما نارية إلى عينيّ وللمفاجأة تقول:
"إياك أن تناديني هكذا ثانية"
واستدارت لتتابع طريقها في ذات اللحظة التي ظهرت فيها شقيقتي دانة مقبلة إلى الغرفة وفي يدها زجاجة حليب أطفال... نقلت دانة بصرها بيننا ثم تظاهرت بالمرح وقالت وهي تشير للطفلة:
"هل نامت؟ إنه موعد الحليب!"
في نفس الليلة أصرت دانة على أن نقوم بزيارة للمنزل الكبير والذي شعرت بحنين شديد إليه. لم أكن أرغب في دخول ذلك المنزل واسترجاع الذكريات التعيسة فيه غير أنني لم أجد بدا من تنفيذ رغبتها.
ذهبنا إلى المنزل نحن الأربعة, مع الطفلة الصغيرة. ومن أول لحظة وطأت قدماي فيها أرض المنزل داهمتني آلام حادة في كامل جسدي...
بقي نوّار مع ابنته في المجلس, وذهبنا نحن الثلاثة وأقصد بالثلاثة أنا ودانة... ورغد... نجوب أنحاء المنزل...
لما اقتربنا من غرفة رغد السفلية توترت وتوقفت عن السير وتحاشت دخولها...
ولما صعدنا الدرجات رأيتها تتكئ على السياج وكأنها تتذكر لحظات الوقوع والكسر والجبيرة...
ولما دخلنا غرفتها العلوية... علقت هناك...
تابعنا أنا ودانة جولتنا تاركين إياها في غرفتها ربما تتفقد حاجياتها أو تسترجع ذكرياتها...
هذه الغرفة كنت أدخلها كل يوم... أطمئن على طيف صغيرتي بجنون... عندما كنت أقيم هنا وحيدا... بعد رحيلها...
بعد ذلك سمعنا صوت بكاء الطفلة فنزلت دانة إلى الطابق السفلي وكنت سأتبعها غير أن رجلاي غيرتا وجهتهما وقادتاني إلى... غرفة رغد...
كانت رغد تقف بجانب السرير وعينها تحملقان في الورقة الملصقة على الجدار فوق السرير... تذكرونها؟؟ إنها أول صورة رسمتها صغيرتي لي.. قبل سنين طويلة.. وهي ما تزال طفلة بالكاد تتعلم كيف تمسك القلم...
كيف لي أن أكتشف يومها... ما لم أكتشفه إلا بعد كل تلك السنين...؟؟
أحست رغد بحركتي فالتفتت نحوي فجأة... وإذا بالهلع يجتاحها ويحول وجهها إلى صحراء من الصفار... وأصابعها تضطرب وأنفاسها تتلاحق...
"هل أفزعتك؟؟ أنا آسف صغيرتي"
قلت ذلك محاولا تهدئة روعها غير أن يدها انقبضت بشدة ثم أبعدت عينيها عني وخطت نحوي قاصدة الخروج من الغرفة...
لم أستطع التحمل وأنا أراها تهرب مني... وقفت عند فتحة الباب وسددت الطريق أمامها فوقفت أمامي في حيرة وانفعال ثم رفعت بصرها إلي وأخيرا نطقت:
"تنحّ بعيدا لو سمحت"
وكانت نظرتها أقسى من جملتها... لكني لم أتزحزح ونظرت إليها برجاء فقابلت نظراتي بغضب... همست متوسلا:
"صغيرتي... أرجوك"
فإذا بها تهتف:
"قلت لك لا تنادني هكذا ثانية... لا أسمح لك... وابتعد عن طريقي فورا"
تسمرت مذهولا في مكاني فإذا بها ترفع صوتها آمرة بعصبية:
"ابتعد هيا"
فما كان مني إلا أن تنحيت جانبا وسط الذهول... وتركتها ببساطة تختفي..!

----------


## ورد الياسمين

أقنعت دانة زوجها بأن ننتقل للإقامة في المنزل الكبير عوضا عن الفندق, ولذلك ليتسنى لها تحضير الموائد الرمضانية المميزة وبحرية كما تقول... وطلبت من أخيها المكوث معنا أيضا... فوافق الأخير إكراما لها.
طبعا أنا لم يعجبني الوضع ولكنني لم أملك إلا الانصياع للظرف المؤقت, قبل رحيلي إلى بيت خالتي. وبعد انتقالنا للمنزل, إذا بدانة تقترح على زوجها أن يشتري حصة أخيها من المنزل ويسجلها باسمها... وتخبرنا بأنها تنوي التنازل عن الحصة لصالح وليد بعد ذلك...
نوّار رجل ثري كما تعرفون, وهو يحب دانة وينفذ رغباتها. وبهذا تم توكيل المحامي أبي سيف للقيام بالإجراءات اللازمة بأسرع ما يمكن.
أنا لا دخل لي بكل هذا إذ أنني لم أرث شيئا من هذا المنزل بطبيعة الحال, لكنني استلمت الحصة التي كان ابن عمي وليد قد تنازل لي عنها من إرث المنزل المحروق في الشمال, وسأستلم الإرث الذي تركه والدي الحقيقيان لي, والذي كان عمي شاكر قد حوله إلى وديعة مالية في أحد المصارف, وحان وقت استلامها. سأستغل جزءا من هذه الأموال في العودة إلى الدراسة من جديد.
في أول ليلة لي في هذا المنزل اتصلت بصديقتي مرح أسامة والتي كنت قد انقطعت عن الاتصال بها منذ رحيلي عن الوطن.. فألحت علي لزيارتها في منزلها في الليلة التالية.
كانت تلك الليلة شديدة البرودة.. وكانت دانة ترغب بالذهاب إلى أحد المتاجر لشراء بعض الحاجيات للمطبخ, لذا اصطحبنا شقيقها إلى منزل آل المنذر قبل أن يذهب معها إلى المتجر. ورغم برودة الجو لقينا آل المنذر في استقبالنا عن الباب ورحب أبو عارف وابنه الفنان عارف بابن عمي ترحيبا حميما عند لا يقل عن ترحيب مرح الملتهب بي داخل المنزل.
فيما بعد وأنا ومرح نتبادل الأحاديث والأخبار سألتني:
"ماذا عن الجامعة؟؟"
فقد أرغمتني الظروف على الانقطاع عن دراستي وللمرة الثانية... وتأخر فرصتي في الحصول على شهادة جامعية, كما كنت أحلم...
قلت:
"سأعود إلى الجامعة في الشمال"
فقال:
"لا تقولي! أبليت بلاء حسنا هنا... إنك أخطر منافسة لي والدراسة بدونك مملة!"
فضحكت وقلت:
"إذن تخلصتِ مني وضمنت المركز الأول"
فقالت بأسلوبها المرح ممزوجا برجاء:
"أرجوك رغد... عودي إلينا... ثم إن جامعتنا أرقى مستوى من تلك الشمالية"
فقلت:
"وأعلى تكلفة!"
وابتسمت بقلة حيلة وقلت:
"ولا طاقة لي بها حاليا!"
قالت مرح:
"آه صحيح تذكرت... لم يعد السيد وليد شاكر مديرا للمصنع والشركة"
حقا؟؟ أنا لم أعرف ذلك! أصلا لم أكن أريد أن أعرف أي أخبار عنه... وكلما جيء بذكره ونحن هناك في منزل دانة, أنسحب فورا من المجلس.
تابعت مرح:
"والدي وعمي حزنا كثيرا لمغادرته. كانا معجبين به ويكنان له احتراما وثقة كبيرين! كلنا أسفنا على انفصاله عن السيدة أروى وعن المؤسسة..."
ماذا...؟؟ ماذا قالت مرح؟؟ أنـــ...فصاله عن... أروى؟؟!!
فاجأني الخبر... صحيح أنني استغربت عيشه في تلك الشقة غير أنني لم أكن لآبه بأي شيء يتعلق به.. أصلا لم أكن موافقة على حضوري للمدينة الساحلية لكن دانة ألحت عليّ...
لكنّ هذا الخبر... فاجأني وأدهشني..
قلت طالبة التأكيد:
"أ... أعيدي ما قلت مرح؟؟"
نظرت إلي مرح باستغراب... فكررتُ:
"ماذا قلت الآن مرح؟؟ انفصاله عن ماذا؟؟"
تقوس حاجبا مرح دهشة وقالت مستغربة:
"عن السيدة أروى وعن الشركة!"
رفعت يدي من الدهشة ووضعتها على فمي... وحملقت في مرح بعينين واسعتين... مرح تأملت انفعالاتي وهي في حيرة من أمري... ثم بدا عليها وكأنها استنتجت شيئا, فقالت:
"لا تقولي... أنك لم تكوني تعلمين!؟؟"
سامحوني...
أعرف أن هذه أمور يجب على المرء أن يبدي الأسف حيالها... ويراعي مشاعر الآخرين...
أنا آسفة... لكن...
أنا الآن...
في هذه اللحظة...
أشعر برغبة مفاجئة في الضحك!
لم أنتبه لنفسي إلا وأنا أطلق ضحكة ساخرة.. ردا على سخرية القدر مني..
الشقراء... الدخيلة... التي بذلت كل جهودي كي أطردها بعيدا عن وليد في الماضي... لأستحوذ عليه.. والتي كنت أتمنى أن أمحوها كما أمحو رسمة واهية بقلم الرصاص.. قد انفصلت للسخرية عنه.. دون تدخلي!
يا للأيام...!!
التفت بعد أن فرغت من الضحك إلى مرح وسألت ساخرة:
"ولماذا انفصلا؟؟"
فنظرت إلي مستغربة من ردة فعلي... وقالت:
"تسأليني أنا؟؟"
أخيرا طردت السؤال والموضوع وصورة الشقراء وصورة وليد من رأسي, وغيرت اتجاه الحديث بعيدا...
وبعد نحو ساعة أُعلمت أن أهلي قد جاءوا فشكرت مرح على حسن ضيافتها وودعتها توديعا حارا... وخرجت من المنزل.

----------


## ورد الياسمين

خرجت من المنزل وأغلقت البوابة الخارجية, ثم خطت خطوتين نحو السيارة, ثم توقفت وتراجعت للوراء.
ربما لم تستوثق من السيارة, فهي ليست السيارة السابقة التي اعتادت عليها. فتحت النافذة ونظرت إليها وقلت:
"تفضلي"
وربما لم تسمع صوتي لأنها لم تتحرك.. فأطللت برأسي مستغربا وأومأت إليها أن تعالي.. لكن رغد نظرت إلي نظرة غريبة ثم سألتني:
"أين دانة؟"
فقلت:
"ذهبت مع زوجها وطفلتها في مشوار"
وإذا بي أرى رغد تتراجع نحو بوابة منزل آل المنذر... وتهم بقرع الجرس!
خرجت من السيارة مستغربا من تصرف رغد وأقبلت إليها وقلت:
"ماذا ستفعلين؟؟"
فقالت دون أن تنظر إلي:
"سأتصل بدانة وأطلب منها الحضور مع نوّار لاصطحابي"
عندها شعرت بطعنة قوية تخترق صدري. اقتربت من رغد وقلت متألما:
"لماذا تفعلين ذلك؟؟"
فالتفتت إلي وأجابت حانقة:
"وهل تنتظر مني أن أركب السيارة معك أنت بمفردي؟"
وكانت هذه الطعنة أشد من سابقتها... وهمت رغد بأن تقرع الجرس فتداركتها مسرعا:
"أرجوك لا تفعلي... لا تحرجينا مع آل المنذر"
ففهمت رغد حرج الموقف و سحبت يدها... قلت:
"تعالي لنعود إلى المنزل الآن... أرجوك"
فوقفت برهة مترددة... ومر تيار قوي من الهواء ارتعدت له فرائصنا... فقلت:
"هيا فالريح تشتد"
وما كان منها إلا أن سارت على مضض وركبت السيارة كارهة ومشيحة بوجهها للعالم الآخر... فسلكنا طريق العودة بصمت الموتى... ووحشة المقابر..
عندما وصلنا إلى البيت, أردت أن أتحدث معها فهي لم تكلمني منذ حضورها للوطن, بل منذ تركتها في منزل دانة... قبل أكثر من عام... لكنها وفور دخولها المنزل أسرعت مهرولة إلى الطابق العلوي...
لحقت بها وأنا أسير منكسر الخاطر... حتى إذا ما اقتربت من غرفتها وجدت الباب مغلقا وصوتها يتخلله وهي تتكلم بغضب قائلة:
"... لكنه أخوك أنت وليس أنا"
"... عودي فورا"
هبطت للطابق السفلي... وانزويت على نفسي في غرفة المعيشة والتي عدت أستغلها كغرفة نوم لي... وجعلت أعض أصابعي حسرة على صغيرتي رغد...
قدمت دانة مع طفلتها وزوجها بعد نحو ساعة... وسألتني عما حصل فأخبرتها بموقف رغد مني... وبأن ذلك جرح شعوري كثيرا... وبأنني سأعود إلى شقتي إن كان وجودي من حولها يزعجها لهذه الدرجة...
ربما كان الأسى صارخا بأعلى صوته على وجهي للحد الذي جعل شقيقتي تمد يديها وتمسك بيدي بحنان بالغ وتربت علي وتقول:
"لا تبتئس هكذا يا أخي الحبيب.. إنها لا تزال تحبك... لكنها أيضا لا تزال تعتقد أنك... كنت تسخر من عواطفها تجاهك"
رفعت بصري إلى شقيقتي وحملقت بها مندهشا.. فأغدقت عليّ نظرات التفهم والحب والتعاطف, وكأنها كانت تقرأ كل ما يدور برأسي وترى ما يختبئ في صدري...
وإذا بها تقول:
"لسنين طويلة.. كانت تضع ساعة يدك الرجالية حول معصمها.. كنا نسخر منها.. لكنها لم تأبه بنا.. أظن أنها كانت مولعة بك منذ الطفولة.. وكانت تنتظرك.. لو كنت اعترفت ذلك اليوم بحقيقة شعورك أنت أيضا.. قبل رحيلك عنا.. ربما كنا حللنا الموضوع بشكل أقل إيذاء.. أخي سامر لم يكن أبدا ليرغب في الزواج من فتاة لا تحبه.. بل تحب شقيقه... واكتشف أيضا أن أخاه كان يحلم بالزواج منها"
وتوقفت قليلا تتأمل ذهولي من كلامها... قلت في دهشتي من صراحتها, محاولا إنكار الحقيقة:
"ما الذي... تهذين به!؟"
لكن دانة أدارت وجهها يمينا ويسارا وقالت:
"لا تحال يا وليد! لا جدوى من الإنكار.."
وأخذت تنظر إلي بنظرات عميقة... كأنها تكشف كل أفكاري.. ثم واصلت:
"سامر علم من رغد بحقيقة ما حصل قبل سنين مع ذلك الفتى الذي قتلته... وسبب قتلك له.. وكتمك الحقيقة وتحملك السجن.. ربط بين الأمور واستنتج كل شيء.. لذا.. قرر الابتعاد عن رغد والارتباط بأخرى... ليثبت لك أنت بالذات... بأنه يستحيل أن يتزوج بفتاة كنت تحلم بها أنت يا وليد..."
في اليوم التالي.. وأثناء تناولنا طبق التحلية, ونحن جلوس في غرفة المعيشة نشاهد التلفاز... تذكرت شيئا سرعان ما ذهبت لجلبه, وعدت به أمده نحو رغد...
"رغد هل تذكرين هذه؟"
وأنا أحاول الظهور بالمرح علها تتجاوب معي... علّنا نبدأ صفحة جديدة.. علّها تمنح قلبي لحظة اطمئنان واحدة... كانت مجموعة الصور التي رسمتها رغد لي ليلة أن وقعت من أعلى الدرج... تذكرونها؟ صور بقلم الرصاص كنت قد سلمتها إياها قبل سفرها الأخير إلى الشمال.. واسترجعتها من غرفتها السفلية بعد عودتي من خارج الوطن...
رغد تناولت الأوراق وراحت تقلبها وتتأملها... كنت مبتسما ومنتظرا تعليقا يجبر بخاطري بعد موقف البارحة... لكنني فوجئت برغد تمزق الأوراق وترمي بها نحوي وتقول:
"أنا لا أذكر شيئا كهذا ولا يهمني أن أذكر... ولا تنادني باسمي المجرد ثانية... هل فهمت يا سيد وليد؟؟"
وقامت من مقعدها وجرت مسرعة مغادرة الغرفة. حدث كل هذا أمام مرأى دانة ونوّار... اللذين ظلا يحملقان بي مذهولين.. ومنتظرين ردة فعلي..

----------


## ورد الياسمين

لم أتمالك نفسي.. لم أستطع الصبر بعد ذلك.. خرجت لاحقا بها ودانة تناديني, غير أنني لم آبه ولحقت برغد.
أدركتها وهي توشك على دخول غرفتها وإغلاق الباب فحلت دون ذلك..
"انتظري"
هتفتُ راجيا... فصرخت غاضبة:
"ابتعد عن طريقي"
فقلت وأنا أمسك بذراعها وأعيقها عن دخول غرفتها:
"توقفي يا رغد... أرجوك.. أعطيني فرصة لأتحدث معك"
فهتفت وهي تحاول الفكاك عني:
"اتركني... لا تلمسني.. لا أريد سماعك.. ابتعد"
هتفت بجنون:
"أرجوك يا رغد.. ماذا أفعل حتى تصفحين عني..؟ أخبريني ماذا أفعل فأنا تعذبت ما يكفي... وأريد أن أستعيدك لي"
هنا أمطرتني رغد بوابل من الضربات على صدري مصحوبة بسيل من الشتائم الهائجة...
"أنا لست دمية عندك... تتنازل عنها وقت تشاء... وتستعيدها وقت تشاء... أيها المتوحش الكذاب الغدار المنافق... البليد المتحجر الغشاش... لا أريد أن أرى وجهك ثانية... كيف تجرؤ على الحديث معي بعدما فعلت بي؟؟ كيف تجرؤ على الإمساك بيدي؟؟ أنت لم تعد كأبي.. وأنا لم أعد تحت وصايتك.. أنت رجل غريب وبغيض.. وأنا أفضل الموت على رؤية وجهك... أكرهك... أكرهك.. اختف من حياتي يا بليد.."
وجرت بسرعة إلى داخل الغرفة وأغلقت الباب...
التفت يمينا وشمالا باحثا عن كلمة تعبر عن حالتي آنذاك ولم أجد غير شقيقتي ونوّار يقفان هناك... يراقبان ما يحصل...
ضربت على الباب بعنف وصرخت منفلتا قائلا:
"لقد فعلت ذلك من أجل أخي.. كيف أتركه يهلك أمام عيني؟؟ لماذا لا تسامحينني يا رغد؟ أنا لا أطلب منك أكثر من السماح الآن.. أنا من كان ولا يزال يتعذب أكثر منك أنت.. أكثر منكم جميعا.. لكنكم لا تشعرون بي.. لا أحد يشعر بي أنا.."
وضربت الباب ضربة أخيرة... ثم خرجت مسرعا من المنزل...


************


ولم يعد إليه ثانية..وكان هذا أفضل ما فعل... وصار نوّار يحمل أطباق الفطور إلى شقته ويتناولها معه كل ليلة.. وصرت أعد الليالي والأيام إلى أن حان وقت السفر إلى الشمال... أخيرا..
مررنا بشقته.. وذهبت دانة مع ابنتها ونوّار لتوديعه, ولازمت أنا السيارة
-وهي سيارة استأجرها نوّار من المطار لدى وصولنا - وانتظرت عودتهما. لم أحمل معي أي شيء من حاجياتي الكثيرة التي كان وليد هو من اشتراها لي في السابق... ولا حتى هاتفي... والذي كنت قد تركته هو والعكاز في غرفتي لدى فرارنا من المنزل مسرعين... ذلك الصباح الضبابي... تذكرون؟؟ بعد الليلة الوحشية تلك.. حتى أنني تخلصت من الأشياء التي بعثها لي في منزل دانة.. لأنني لم أشأ يذكرني أي شيء.. بالحبيب الساخر...
غاب نوّار ودانة نحو نصف ساعة وأنا أنتظر على الجمر المتقد.. أقاوم سيل الذكريات لئلا يجتاحني... وأخيرا رأيتهما يظهران عند مدخل مبنى الشقة.. ويظهر وليد معهما أيضا..
التقت نظراتي بنظراته, فأشحت بوجهي سريعا لأتفاداه وأتفادى الألم الذي يخلفه مجرد مرور طيفه على مرآي...
ركب الاثنان السيارة وبدأت نسير على بركة الله مبتعدة عن شقة وليد. كنت أجلس في الخلف وبدون أن أشعر وجدتني ألتفت إلى الوراء وأنظر إلى الناحية التي ظهر فيها وليد قبل قليل.. مدخل المبنى..
وللعجب.. رأيته لا يزال واقفا هناك.. ينظر إلي أنا.. ويبتسم.. ثم يرفع يده يلوح لي..
أشحت بوجهي عنه ونظرت إلى الأمام... وأنا أشعر بأن عينيه ملتصقتان بزجاج النافذة... خلفي مباشرة.. فملت برأسي للأمام لأبتعد عنهما... كانت السيارة تقترب من إشارة مرور لذا خفف نوّار السرعة ثم توقف عند الإضاءة الحمراء.. نظرت إليه وإلى دانة... ثم إلى اليمين والشمال.. كل من حولي في شغل عني.. أنظارهم وأفكارهم كانت تسير في اتجاه آخر.. لكني أشعر بأن عينين تحدقان بي...
التفت إلى الخلف.. وأمعنت إلى النافذة وعبرها إلى ما خلفها... فإذا بي أرى يدا لا تزال تلوح لي من بعيد... كانت لا تزال تتمايل يمينا وشمالا... تتمايل لي!
حضرتني فجأة تلك اللحظة المريرة.. لحظة أن ركبنا أنا وسامر سيارة الشرطة... وسرنا مبتعدين... ووليد واقف هناك في حر الشمس... يلوح لي بيده... يلوح ويلوح... وصورته تغشي بصري فلا أرى غيرها... إلى أن اختفى فجأة... وتلاشت من حياتي مثل السراب...
إنها نفس اليد... تلوح لي... بنفس الطريقة...
إنني بذلت كل طاقاتي... لأرسمها بيدي... في تلك اللوحة... {لوحة الوداع}... آخر لوحة رسمتها لوليد... وليد قلبي... ثم غطيتها بطبقة من الضباب الأسود...
أضاءت الإشارة الخضراء... السيارة بدأت تتحرك... السرعة أخذت تتسارع... اليد الملوّحة أخذت تبتعد... وتصغر... وتصغر... وتصغر... وأخيرا.... اختفت!
لم يعد وليد موجود خلف النافذة... لم يعد وليد موجودا في حياتي... أنا لم أعد أملك وليد... ولا صورة لوليد!
"توقف"
هتفت باندفاع أربك نوّار وجعله يترنح في السير قليلا ثم يخفف السرعة فيما تلتفت دانة إلي متسائلة:
"ماذا هناك رغد؟"
فقلت بلهفة:
"عد إلى وليد... أرجوك الآن"
تبادل نوّار ودانة النظرات ثم انعطف نوّار بالسيارة يمينا ودار حول المنطقة إلى أن وصلنا إلى مبنى شقة وليد من جديد.
وليد لم يكن يقف هناك... فقد اختفى هو ويده... وخشيت أنني كنت أصلا أتوهم وجوده...
هبطت من السيارة ودانة تناديني بدهشة, ثم تترك طفلتها في حضن أبيها وتلحق بي...
ركضت بسرعة حتى وصلت إلى شقة وليد وقرعت الجرس بشكل فوضوي... سمعت صوت وليد يسأل منزعجا وقلقا:
"من هناك؟"
فهتفت مندفعة:
"وليد افتح لي"
وسرعان ما رأيت الباب يُفتح ويطل منه وليد يملأ الفضول والدهشة زوايا وجهه وقسماته...
"رغد!!!!"
ولم أشعر بنفسي إلا وأنا أطير وأحط على صدره... فيفتح ذراعيه ويغلفني بقوة... لأي عمق غصت بين ضلوعه... لا أعرف... لكنني شعرت بالدموع تغمرني عن آخري.. كان لساني يريد التكلم...
غير أنه عجز عن النطق بغير (وليد... وليد...)...
رفعت بصري إليه وذبت في عينيه... كنت أرسل الكلام عبر النظرات... وأستقبل إيماءاته بقلبي قبل عينيه...
"لماذا فعلت هذا بي؟ لماذا وليد؟؟"
قلتها مقرونة بنافورة من الدموع... فمد وليد يده ومسح دموعي... ثم توسلت تقاسيم وجهه إلي:
"آه... صغيرتي.. حبيبتي.. سامحيني.. سامحيني.. يا أغلى من حياتي كلها... كنت أحمقا... أحمقا جدا.. أنا لا شيء من دونك يا رغد... لا شيء... يا حبيبتي"
ثم أمسك بوجهي بلطف براحتيه.. وأخذ يلهث بأنفاس قوية.. تلفح وجهي.. ويشتت نظراته بين عينيّ يمنة ويسرة.. ويعضض على شفته تارة ويزدرد ريقه أخرى... وأخيرا نطق قائلا:
"أحبك يا رغد... هل تتزوجينني؟؟"

----------


## ورد الياسمين

أُقيم حفل الزفاف في أحد الفنادق في عيد الحج التالي, ودّع العريسان فيه الأهل والأصدقاء... وذهبا لقضاء شهر العسل في إحدى البلدان السياحية. بعد عودتهما... أقاما في نفس المنزل الكبير...
واتخذا من غرفة وليد عشا لهما, بعد أن تم هدم الجدار الذي كان يفصل بينها وبين غرفة رغد... وإعادة طلي الجدران وتغيير الأثاث.
في ليلة عودتهما إلى المنزل... استخرج وليد من أحد الأدراج الصورة التي رسمتها رغد له عندما كانت طفلة, وكذلك استخرج من محفظته صورة رغد الممزقة التي احتفظ بها طول تلك السنين, فألصق أجزاءها بشريط لاصق, وألصقها مع صورته جنبا إلى جنب على الجدار فوق السرير وأخذ يتأملها ويبتسم مع رغد بسرور ويقول:
"معا إلى الأبد"
ثم أخذ العروسان الحبيبان يرتبان ملابسهما في الخزانات, واتجه وليد نحو إحدى الخزائن واستخرج شيئا منها وقال مخاطبا رغد:
"حبيبتي... تعالي... سأريك شيئا مهما جدا!"
أقبلت رغد بفضول لترى ما في يد وليد, فإذا به... شيء أسطواني الشكل... مصنوع من الورق... ومغطى بالطوابع اللاصقة!
{صندوق الأماني!}
"أوه! يا إلهي! ألا زلت تحتفظ به؟؟!"
تقول رغد وهي تتناول الصندوق من بين يديه بمرح وتتأمله ببهجة, فيضحك وليد ويقول:
"وسأخبئه حتى يضع أطفالنا أمانيهم فيه! وسنجعلها تتحقق!"
تضحك رغد ثم تنظر إلى وليد من طرف عينيها نظرة تشكك مرحة وتقول:
"هل فتحته؟ اعترف!"
فيضحك وليد ويقول:
"أنا؟؟ أبدا... لكنني عرفت ما الذي يحتويه!"
تقول رغد متحدية:
"وماذا يحتوي؟؟"
فيجيب وليد:
"افتحيه لنرى!"
رغد تنظر إلى وليد برضا... وتقول:
"نعم. الآن... لا بأس!.. بل بكل سرور!"
وفتحت الصندوق... وألقت نظرة على القصاصات... ثم أخذت تستخرج القصاصة بعد الأخرى... ووليد معها يقرأ المكتوب عليها...
عندما وصلت إلى هذه القصاصة... نظرت إلى وليد ومشاعر شتى تملأ قلبها...
{أتمنى أن أتزوج من ابنة عمي رغد}
"وليد..."
هتفت بلهفة وعطف ومحبة... فطبع وليد قبلة دافئة على يدها وربت بلطف على ندبة ذراعها الأيسر القديمة, وقال:
"أمنيتي الأولى... التي كنت أعيش على أمل تحقيقها... آه يا رغد... لو تعلمين..."
وأحاطها بذراعيه بكل الحب والحنان... ومسح على شعرها الأملس برفق... ثم قال:
"تابعي"
وتتابع رغد استخراج الأماني... وكانت الأمنية التالية... أهم أمنية... قضى وليد كل تلك السنين... يفكر فيها...
يبتسم العريسان لدى قراءتها ويقول وليد:
"دوّختني! جعلتني مجنونا يا رغد... فقدت عقلي وأنا أحزر... من كنتِ تقصدين!"
تضحك رغد ثم تقول:
"كان يجب أن تعرف! أنا لا أرى في حياتي غلا غيروليد! أحبك منذ لا أعرف متى... وإلى لا أعرف متى!...
وليد.... وليد قلبي... حبيبي... لقد كنت كل شيء بالنسبة لي! كل كل شيء... كنت أشعر... بأنك شيء يخصني أنا... أنك موجود من أجلي أنا... ويجب أن تكون لي أنا!... أنت لي!...."
وليد يسكن برهة, ثم يطلق ضحكة خفيفة, ثم يضم رغد إلى صدره بحرارة ثم يقول:
"أعرف... حبيبتي! قلت ذلك لي مسبقا.."
تبعد رغد رأسها عن صدره ثم تنظر إليه باستغراب وتقول:
"أنا قلت ذلك؟"
فيجيب:
"نعم... منذ زمن طويل... طويل جدا..."
تقول رغد:
"لا أذكر!"
فيلتفت وليد إلينا وينظر باتجاهنا ويقول:
"لكنكم تذكرون حتما... أليس كذلك؟؟"


************ 

تمت بحمد الله والصلاة على نبيه وآله .

----------


## كياني حبك

واخيررررررررا
تحقق الحلم واجتمعوا الحبيبين
حلووه المعاناه وبعدها يجي الحب
تجي السعاده يجي الانفراج
تجي كل الاشياء الحلوووووووووه
ابدعت من جد ابدعت د/منى المرشود بكتابه القصه
اشكرك ورده الياسمين ع النقل
ومن قلبي اقولك شكرا
وتسلمين والله يعطيك الف عافيه
وكل اللي تتمنينه








دمتـــــــــــــــــــــــــي بود

----------

